#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-12
<pef> hi
<Tm_T> hmm
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Mez> ?Riddell: what happened to my account on dev.kubutnu.org.uk
<tvo> Mez: could you add me as developer to berlios katapult ?
<Mez> tvo: username?
<tvo> Mez: tvo
<Mez> done
<tvo> yo thanks
<Riddell> Mez: I got kicked off that machine
<Mez> Riddell: howcome?
<Mez> and your account still seems to be there
<Mez> (or is that cause you've got it on a new machine now
<Riddell> Mez: dunno, still trying to get in contact with the owners
<Riddell> Mez: how does my accounts still seem to be there?
<seaLne> Riddell: the kdebindings in ubuntu where did they come from? the debian settings in the default dist of kdebindings use /usr/lib and have Qt.rb
<seaLne> (default dist == tarball from kde mirror)
<lamont> Riddell: for kde fun and joy, see http://buildd.mmjgroup.com/buildLogs/Lists/breezy.all.hppa.  there are _many_ kde packages that need ICE love per that URL from earlier.
<Riddell> lamont: have you tested any packages (like kdelibs) with 3.4?  is there somewhere I can test them?
<lamont> I haven't - just going with the kde agenda from debian
* lamont doesn't use kde, but the kids school looked at kubuntu before going with suse
* lamont still needs to track down someone to tell him the answer to "why"
<Riddell> seaLne: the kdebindings is a newer version than in debian, but the packaging is much the same
<seaLne> Riddell: i mean between the debian dir in the tarball of the kdebindings sources
<seaLne> and the ubuntu version
<Riddell> seaLne: ignore the debian directory from KDE, they're always out of date
<Riddell> but ruby in kdebindings 3.4.2 wants to use /usr/local which it gets from ruby-config or something (see configure.in.in) and I can't see a way to change that
<seaLne> k, i hadn't look much closer than the differences between them
<hunger> Hi Riddel.
<Riddell> seaLne: have you tried the package with adding debian/tmp/usr/local/lib/site_ruby/1.8/Qt.rb to debian/libkorundum0-ruby1.8.install ?
<hunger> Are you aware that the usb-stick magic is broken once again?
<Riddell> hunger: yeah, it's stopped talking to HAL for some reason, need to investigate that post-preview
<hunger> It does get automounted as /media/usbstick, while konqui tries to access sdb1.
<hunger> Riddell: Good, thanks for the info.
<hunger> Riddell: The ksysguardapplet broke once again, too. Apart from that things work great for me.
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah except libqt0-ruby1.8.install not korundum
<Riddell> hunger: panel applet?
<Riddell> seaLne: good point.  does that solve most of the issues (apart from /usr/local being against policy)
<seaLne> that solves ruby/qt not working
<seaLne> still can't see what should/isn't compiling rbkconfig_compiler tho which is annoying as i'm wanting to use it
<hunger> Riddell: Called KSysGuard in the Add-to-Pannel->Applet menue.
<hunger> Riddell: You can Drag n drop Ksysguard sensors onto it.
<hunger> Riddell: The only way to monitor cpufreq on the KDE panel I found so far.
<Riddell> seaLne: what is rbkconfig_compiler?
<seaLne> to use kconfigxt with korundum
<Riddell> seaLne: hoary or breezy?
<seaLne> breezy
<Riddell> my compile has a ./debian/tmp/usr/bin/rbkconfig_compiler
<Riddell> which I guess should be added to libkorundum0-ruby1.8.install
<seaLne> ah so it is compiled, so yeah
<Riddell> now if we can work out how to get rbconfig to use /usr and not /usr/local it'll all be sorted
<seaLne> Riddell: any chance of mailing/uploading to geeksoc rbkconfig_compiler? save me rebuilding the package
<Riddell> seaLne: I only have it for amd64
<seaLne> ah ok
<pef> bye
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-13
<\sh> Riddell: kdevelop3: kdevdesigner is not stopping  from crashing...any idea?
<Tm_T> :o
<Riddell> \sh: hmm no, remind me about it post-preview
<\sh> Riddell: i just installed the debug libs...lets see where it crashes
<Riddell> \sh: could try compiling with gcc 3.4
<\sh> it worked for sometime
<\sh> grmpf..need the qt dbgs as well ;)
<\sh> Riddell: I can send the crash report via email...
<Riddell> \sh: do you have amd64 or powerpc at all?
<\sh> i386 only
<Riddell> testers wanted for preview http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20050908.1/
<\sh> downloading and testing later...I have to test it on the laptop :(
<\sh> and have to tweak the initrd :(
<Riddell> why do you have to tweak initrd?
<\sh> i have to do a network install
<\sh> and for this, I need a special marvel yukon driver, which is not in the kernel
<\sh> sk98lin driver, the kernel provided skge doesn't support my NIC
<Riddell> sebas: got guidance working!
<sebas> Riddell: Great!
<sebas> Do you have the kcontrol entries?
<sebas> I've been playing around with it yesterday, displayconfig seems to work (from kcontrol), the others not yet here.
<sebas> Updated to breezy yesterday, though.
<Riddell> sebas: displayconfig doesn't work at all for me, I get this error
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/357985
<Riddell> the others I have to add this to the .desktop file Categories=Qt;KDE;X-KDE-settings-system;
<sebas> Riddell: Ah, you'd need the ldetect stuff. 
<sebas> Could you e-mail me the .desktop files?
<Riddell> sebas: what's the ldetect stuff?
<Riddell> sebas: .desktop files are just those in current SVN with that line at the bottom
<sebas> pci device database.
<Riddell> icons need to be available in more sizes
<sebas> Hm, just adding the Categories line doesn't help here.
<sebas> /usr/share/applnk/Settings/System/mountconfig.desktop
<sebas> In that file, right?
<Riddell> sebas: no, in /usr/share/applications/kde/mountconfig.desktop
<Riddell> same file though
<sebas> Ah, thx.
<Riddell> sebas: could I get access to the SVN repository (probably for updating the debian directory)?
<sebas> Riddell: I'm about to move it to kdesvn, do you have access there?
<sebas> In the meantime, could you checkout and e-mail me the patch?
<Riddell> sebas: I do.  sorted.
<sebas> I'll import it into kdesvn in the next days, though.
<sebas> Have to clean up a couple of bits first :>
<Riddell> no patch yet, but now that it's working I'll try and get it in the ubuntu archives
<sebas> Cool :)
<sebas> Hm, the mountconfig kcontrol module doesn't load, does it for you?
<sebas> userconfig and serviceconfig do
<Riddell> lo
<Riddell> loads fine, it's a bit slow to load though
<sebas> Hm, ok.
<sebas> When did you update to latest svn?
<sebas> I've done some fixes in Spain that might be worth using
<Riddell> sebas: serviceconfig and userconfig don't close when I click the window's X close button, mountconfig does (not running inside kcontrol)
<sebas> caching of servicedescriptions for serviceconfig being one of them
<sebas> Ok, I'll have a look.
<Riddell> sebas: where are the service descriptions got from?
<sebas> dpkg
<Riddell> genius :)
<sebas> It's a bit ugly, admittedly, but there are no (localized) generic descriptions available anywhere...
<Riddell> still no way to tell if it's running I guess
<sebas> Right. :(
<sebas> At least for the services that don't leave a .pid file anywhere.
<Riddell> I envision a post breezy ImproveInitScripts goal
<sebas> Bounty!!!
<sebas> :>
<Riddell> yep :)
<sebas> We'd like status and  a localiz(ed|able) description for every service.
<sebas> GST has the same description problem, but they didn't reply to my e-mails.
<Riddell> sebas: any other plans you think we should try to make post-breezy goals? (which means they might get bountied)
* sebas thinks.
<Riddell> any other guidance modules you think should be written?
<Riddell> I think a graphical visudo would be good
<sebas> Yeah, we'd need some powermanagement module (PM in kcontrol is bad crap atm), and a *good* keyboard config module.
<sebas> Graphical visudo is more or less adding users to a certain group, right?
<sebas> At least, you could do it that way ... 
<Riddell> yes, it would be nice if userconfig had tickboxes for "administrator" which would put them in the admin group (which by default has full sudo on kubuntu systems)
<Riddell> but a graphical interface to the sudoers file would still be nice
<sebas> Riddell: I've discussed that with Jan, a lot of the group stuff could be replaced by "[ ]  Is allowed to burn CD", "[x]  May gain root privileges", "[x]  May use digital camera" and so on.
<Riddell> sebas: yes!
<Riddell> of course that starts to get more distribution specific but it would be a lot more logical to the user
<sebas> Well, that's more or less on our "add to todolist list" :)
<sebas> I'm awaiting Jan's final report, though.
<sebas> Yeah, but it'd add a hell of a lot of fun :>
<sebas> And it's quite easy to extend, just have some data structure which maps a sentence like that to a group a user can be added to.
* sebas pours coffee.
<Riddell> sebas: how is the distribution detection done?  the message "This could be a Debian GNU/Linux-based system. ( Ubuntu )" doesn't sound like it's very convinced 
<sebas> /etc/issue reveals that on most distros.
<Riddell>  /etc/lsb-release might be more reliable
<sebas> I can add that.
<sebas> Riddell: Seems that most distros don't have /etc/lsb-release
<\sh> sebas: because most distris are not lsb compliant ,)
<Riddell> sebas: tsk, don't these things know about standards
<sebas> \sh: Yeah, I figured that already :>
<Riddell> well give it a year or two and I assume they will
<sebas> I can add a check, sure.
<sebas> First I have to prepare my presentation for software freedom day and install this website for a customer.
<seaLne> Riddell: err installing kubuntu seems to have killed my mac, its making an extremly loud high pitched noise after it said it was about to reboot for the second part.... :-/
<Riddell> seaLne: not a good sign
<seaLne> Riddell: it was just after it wrote the yaboot stuff and i think it may have rebooted before starting to make that noise
<seaLne> it dosen't do anything when turned on except make the noise now
<Riddell> seaLne: I'm installing now on an ibook and it's not getting that problem
<seaLne> lucky you
<seaLne> :-/
<seaLne> this was an smp blue G4
<Riddell> seaLne: is the machine dead beyond repair?
<seaLne> well its certainly currently useless, and i don't see how to change that :-(
<Riddell> seaLne: can it boot off another CD?
<seaLne> no, it just dosen't do anything apart from make the deafening noise otherwise it appears dead
<Riddell> crivvens, sounds like a fried firmware
<Riddell> can you boot holding down control-apple-o-f  to get to openfirmware?
<seaLne> didn't try that, i'll try tommorow when i'm back in work
<Riddell> or alt-apple-p-r should reload the openfirmware
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-14
<Riddell> anyone alive?
<tarvid> i've got myself in a bit of a pickle
<tarvid> ran apt-get upgrade on a breezy machine and blew up postfix
<tarvid> any way of backing out of this mess?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php || Adept alpha out - http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html || https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<hunger> Does kubuntu make use of avahi?
<seaLne> hunger: there is a apckage for it
<hunger> seaLne: Yeap... but is kubuntu's KDE able to use it?
<hunger> seaLne: The KDE site claims that 3.4.x can if build with the proper options.
<hunger> seaLne: Default is the apple implementation from what I understand.
<seaLne> sorry i don't know any more about it try asking in #kubuntu
<Riddell> hunger: no, there avahi code for KDE was written earlier this week and I havn't had a chance to look at it yet
<Riddell> s/there/the/
<pef> hello !
<Riddell> hi pef 
<OculusAquilae> hi, is it known, that the "Administrator Mode" ein kde-systemsettings is still not working in breezy?
<sebas> It works for me though.
<Riddell> it's intermittent
<Riddell> it's a horrible beastie
<sebas> That makes debugging a lot of fun. ;-)
<OculusAquilae> sebas: it works, when you have used kdesu with sudo before
<OculusAquilae> but after reboot it doesn't work anymore
<OculusAquilae> (my experience)
<OculusAquilae> maybe wrong
<sebas> Hm, what's "reboot"? ;-)
<sebas> (Sorry, couldn't resist)
<OculusAquilae> sebas :-)
* sebas . shower()
<OculusAquilae> sebas: thats something normal users do :-)
<sebas> Hm, you mean they don't know suspend?
<sebas> Ok, have to do some "offline stuff" ... :o
<OculusAquilae> k
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: wouldn't it be nice to invert the "Reset" and the "Apply"- Button in kde-systemsettings
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: hmm, yes
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<OculusAquilae> i use everytime the wrong one :-)
<tvo> Riddell: ping
<Verwilst> hello
<Verwilst> the kubuntu preview iso had a bad md5sum for the kernel package :p
<Verwilst> so the installation failed :$
<Riddell> tvo: hi
<Riddell> Verwilst: i386 install?
<Verwilst> yip
<Verwilst> Riddell: any solution? i would like to install breezy too :)
<Riddell> Verwilst: does the md5sum of the iso match that on the website?
<Riddell> have you tried burning it again?
<Verwilst> it was a collegue
<Verwilst> colleage
<Verwilst> whatever
<Verwilst> coworker :d
<Verwilst> so i don't know the fine bits )
<Verwilst> ;)
<Riddell> it installed for me and I havn't had other similar complaints so I assume it would be a bad burn
<Verwilst> okido :)
<tvo> Riddell: is there a reason the xrandr patch isn't in most recent libqt3-mt?
<Riddell> tvo: should be, /me downloads
<tvo> Riddell: if it's supposed to be in the .diff, it isn't there (not the gentoo one, just the not fully working KDE qt-copy one)
<Riddell> aah, that would be me syncing with debian then
<Riddell> 29_qtc_fix_rotated_randr.dpatch is there but the gentoo one is better?
<tvo> Riddell: well, the gentoo one did actually work correctly here, an apt-get upgrade of libqt3mt a few days ago broke this behaviour
<tvo> Riddell: #8674
<tvo> Riddell: where can I find that 29_*.dpatch file?
<Riddell> in current qt-x11-free sources  debian/patches
<tvo> hmm can't find
<tvo> d/l'ed the sources from packages.ubuntu, no debian dir anywhere
<Riddell> what did you download?
<Riddell> apt-get source qt-x11-free will get it for you into the current directory
<tvo> d/l'ed this one--> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt-x11-free/qt-x11-free_3.3.4.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> you also need the .diff and .dsc then `dpkg-source -x *dsc`
<Riddell> or just apt-get source
<tvo> well, initially I just scanned through the .diff to conclude the patch wasn't there. but i'll just try apt-get source now
<tvo> Riddell: ok done, it's the small/KDE/not working one
<Riddell> I'm out of disk space, 
<Riddell> need to delete some files before I can fix this :)
<tvo> lol ;)
<tvo> anyway, I'll keep you informed about the status of xrandr patch
<tvo> it time to go now
<tvo> bught
<tvo> argh, that was supposed to say: night
<tvo> night
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-15
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Mez> need a sponsored main kde upload
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<Mez> Riddell, http://www.sourceguru.net/ubuntu/breeezy/meta-kde
<Mez> sorry
<Mez> Riddell, http://www.sourceguru.net/ubuntu/breezy/meta-kde
<Mez> Unmet Deps fix
<Mez> Just added 2 characters to the control file... can you re-sogn and upload please?
<Riddell> kdelibs3-bin, wonder how many people still expect that to be around
<Riddell> Mez: meta-kde is universe
<Mez> *shrugs*
<Mez> Riddell, not according to packages.ubuntu.com
<Mez> it was for warty
<Mez> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=all&subword=0&exact=1&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=meta-kde&searchon=sourcenames
<Riddell> ah, in main for kde-core
<Mez> :D
<Riddell> what's the magic debuild switch to make it signed with my key?
<Mez> -kyour@email
<Riddell> uploaded, well spotted
<Mez> :)
<Mez> httos://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps
<Mez> :P
<Mez> apparently doesnt just pick up universe
<Riddell> well kde-core is in universe
<Riddell> sorry, kdelibs3-bin is
<Mez> lol
<Mez> *shrugs*
<Mez> thats prob y then
<pef> hi
<OculusAquilae> hi pef
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-16
<tvo> Riddell: already freed some HD space a.k.a. xrandr qt patch fixed ? ;)
<Riddell> tvo: I uploaded a new Qt with the other patch, could you test?
<Riddell> 3:3.3.4-8ubuntu5
<tvo> Riddell: ok, /me tests
<Mez> Riddell, are we going to be introducing qt4 in dapper
<Riddell> Mez: dapper?
<Mez> breezy +1
<Mez> (aka dapper)
<Riddell> when did it get that name?
<Mez> not been officially announced yet, but, canonical employees have been letting it slip
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> well qt4 will be in when something uses it
<Mez> lol
<tvo> Riddell: it's working :D
<Riddell> tvo: woo!
<tvo> btw, Riddell I set up a little SoC website, it would be great if you could proofread it (don't hurry though) --> http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/soc-2005-nh
<tvo> Riddell: i think you can close 8674 now
<Riddell> tvo: closed
<Riddell> tvo: that SoC page looks good
<Riddell> very useful :)
<tvo> ok, great, thanks :)
<Riddell> anyone want to make a .deb of kdnssd-avahi?
<Soneras> Hi Riddel, got a second?
<Soneras> Just wanted to ask about the new simplified Konqueror profile. I wrote on the feedback wiki that I'd hope no functionality would be removed from Konqueror completely. That's mostly because to me it's an important app. I guess though that Kubuntu will focus more on people who would normally not use some of the features Konqui has, so things will be gone next release. Anyway I just wanted to ask if it will be possible to get everything back
<Soneras> related to that: is it still ok to suggest some changes to the simplified profile or is it completed? For example it's not possible to enable the sidepanel graphically (button or context item) at the moment, which is needed when a file:/ url is opened in the running Web-Konqueror isntance (which has no sidebar).
<Riddell> Soneras: why is the sidepanel needed
<Riddell> JRe: fancy making a .deb of kdnssd-avahi?
<Soneras> Riddell: depends on what yo uwant to do. There's a lot of functionality in the side panel. audiocd:/, storage media, full root folder and what not. If you'd not know how to get there manually you'd always have to open an external link (system-menu for example), when sidepanel is not open.
<NPR_Mike> i'm  trying to install my pvr 250 with ivtv no luck so far 
<NPR_Mike> can anyone help ?
<Riddell> Soneras: what's needed is if konqueror knew  its instance was for file management or web browsing
<Soneras> would there always be the side panel in the file management instance?
<Riddell> yeah, but the side panel has usability issues too that need to be sorted out
<Riddell> I wish konqueror had an active maintainer
<JRe> Riddell: sorry the computer on which i had installed kubuntu is broken
<Soneras> yes that's very true (sidepanel issues)
<JRe> Riddell: i'll have an AMD64 wednesday so i'll be able to restart packaging :)
<Tm_T> :o
<Soneras> Riddell: Maybe you could have the patch that made the sidepanel more like the one seen in KPDF, I think it sorted out some issues.
<Soneras> I think some people will want the sidepanel in webbrowsing mode as well (bookmarks or so), so mostly I think it should be toggleable somehere (besides F9)
<Riddell> the widget used in kpdf (and qtdesigner) is horrible, it takes up too much room when you add panels
<Soneras> hmm, kind of depends on how many panels there should be. I don't think more than 4-5 would be good anyway - konqui has too many at the moment. some could be combined.
<Soneras> Riddell: Can you say already if it will be possible to have a default Konqui in breezy final?
<Riddell> Soneras: how do you mean a default konqi?
<Soneras> Riddell: Konqueror with a non-simple profile. It seems like there won't be a way to open another profile with the simple profile. So once this works reliably it seems to me I couldn't open another (default) profile.
<Riddell> Soneras: well you'd have to do it on the command line
<Riddell> Soneras: but do people really use Konqueror's profiles?
<Tm_T> I think no
<Soneras> Riddell: not very often no. But some make their own adjustments (have a terminal emulator, have no sidepanel, have other toolbar buttons) and save those in a profile.
<Soneras> Riddell: but mostly (for me) it would be to have some of the things back not available in simple - not to switch back and forth often
<Riddell> so I should add back Settings -> Save View Profile
<Riddell> that Settings menu really is criminal, all those Configure entries
<Soneras> Riddell: Could you make it so that the whole profile stuff is in a sub menu? I abolutely agree that most menus are overcrowded...
<Riddell> oh, it already has Save View Profile
<Soneras> yep. just no open profiles. and the management is gone - don't know what exactly's done there (don't have changed a profile myself)
<Riddell> but if nobody uses profiles except to change the default one that's all that is needed
<Soneras> good point, but: when the default is simple there's a lot missing and people can't (just for example) enable the terminal emulator to save it in their own profile
<Soneras> something else to consider is that there needs to be one profile for file management and a differet one for webbrowsing, so that people can change both independent of each other.
<Soneras> gotta go off for today, bye
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-17
<_tshah> Hello?
<Riddell> hi
<_tshah> Is there any conversation going on?
<Riddell> not currently
<_tshah> Are you an official dev?
<Riddell> yes
<_tshah> Oh, I want to volunteer
<_tshah> I can test new packages and write documentation
<Riddell> rocking
<Riddell> I don't think there's any docs writers here just now, #ubuntu-doc is probably they place
<Riddell> do you know how to make packages?
<_tshah> Not from scratch
<_tshah> I have been downloading and compiling tarballs from all over the place
<_tshah> *compiling from tarballs
<Riddell> what sort of thing?
<_tshah> I just got DC++ for linux working
<Riddell> what's that?
<_tshah> Its a direct connect client
<_tshah> I use it for i2hub.com for peer to peer file sharing
<_tshah> (http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index)
<Riddell> learning how to make debian packages is a good skill to have
<Riddell> and means you can review new packages etc
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<_tshah> cool, I'll check it out
<_tshah> Do you know how to add myself as a tester?
<Riddell> http://revu.tauware.de/ has the new packages that need reviews
<Riddell> but you have to show that you know about packaging before you can get an account (i.e. by making your own packages)
<_tshah> ok
<_tshah> I'll come back when I figure out how to make packages
<_tshah> See ya
<Riddell> _tshah: drop by if you have any questions
<_tshah> ok, thanks
<Tm_T> hi kids
<\sh> morning guys..
<Tm_T> hum
<\sh> can someone please check out gnome + kde menus and confirm this bug: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15239 ?
<Tm_T> \sh: is there a good reason to try breezy yet?
<\sh> Tm_T: preview time...so yes
<Tm_T> uhm
<Tm_T> maybe I should then...
<Tm_T> as soon as I get my adsl =)
<Tm_T> would be pain with modem
<Riddell> \sh: you need to find a gnome user to confirm that
<\sh> Riddell: i need to find a gnome+kde user ;)
<\sh> or edubuntu
<Riddell> good luck :)
<tvo> Riddell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60574&highlight=kubuntu+hibernate , maybe we should fix this too (dapper?)
<Riddell> tvo: yep
<Riddell> tvo: fancy starting a wiki page KubuntuDapperGoals or something to list stuff like that?
<tvo> Riddell: it's ok, though it seems better to wait a bit until the dapper name is officially announced (or is it?)
<Riddell> KubuntuBreezyPlusOneGoals
<tvo> haha, ok I'll copy BreezyGoals and modify it a bit :)
<Riddell> well, doesn't have to be like BreezyGoals, just a list of ideas
<tvo> meh I've already copied it and ripped everything out :)
<tvo> if you want a plain list you can rip the last bit out too :)
<CWiesen> Riddell: hi, you're arround?
<Riddell> CWiesen: hi
<CWiesen> I thought (again) a bit about the missing options in the simple profile and came up with a small rearangement (put most stuff in "View"). Is it ok to send you the diff and a screenshot to have a look and consider it or something like it?
<Riddell> CWiesen: sure
<CWiesen> btw. is it a known "issue" that Krita is in "Office" in K-Menu? I'd expect it in "Graphics"
<Riddell> CWiesen: yeah, it's because it's in KOffice, but I'll move it, thanks for reminding my
<Riddell> CWiesen: do you think people actually split the konqueror window?
<CWiesen> Riddell: yeah, I think so. All depends on who you ask I assume
<CWiesen> not everybody does it, but once you realize what you *can* do, well it's really apowerful tool imo
<squido> How so?
<CWiesen> much like the terminal emulator. I could live with that beeing gone though. But since "open terminal here" is gone this is noce to get quick access to the current folder you're in
<CWiesen> hmm, hard to describe. but it's much like the usual ftp browser interface. it's very fast to do, some work on a remote machine and local files at the same time (copying stuff, working with other and so on)
<squido> I've seen the option but never experimented. Now I will...
<CWiesen> and you don't have the "problems" of overlaping windows like when using two seperate konq instances
<squido> Any opinions on the Linspire supported KDE open workshop in San Diego coming up?
<Riddell> squido: very good of them
<squido> Technical content looks good.
<Riddell> squido: you should go
<squido> I've signed-up. Of course, we're going into QA that week...
<Riddell> cool, let us know how it goes
<squido> Riddell: will do, if I can go. OTW I'll give my ticket out to whomever can go...
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-18
<pef> hi
<allee> pef: hi
<pef> allee: hi, are you happy with kvpnc ? :] 
<allee> yeap!
<allee> pef: I seen chris ITP for debian, is he really planning to upload?
<pef> allee: is on universe for Ubuntu
<pef> allee: I think utnubu team will work at this
<Riddell> anyone know anything about musicbrainz?
<Riddell> and why it isn't working
<\sh> what is musicbrainz?
<Riddell> music tagging thingy
<Riddell> but it's not working and people are complaining about it
<Riddell> and I've a feeling we may have disabled it because it needed mp3 or something
<Riddell> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93266
<allee> pef: are you using chris svn repo for debian/?
<allee> s/svn/cvs/
<pef> allee: I've send him corrections I'me made for the Ubuntu package, so the cvs layout is now correct :)
<allee> Riddel: wlassistant is now in alioth: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/?rev=0&sc=0
<allee> it took longer due to holiday and Stan being new to pkging
<sebas> Riddell: If you'd like to put your guidance/debian/ changes in, it's in kdesvn now, so feel free
<Riddell> sebas: saw that, very cool
<sebas> Ok :)
<Riddell> sebas: waiting on it passing NEW to get into ubuntu archive, then I'll probably update to 0.4.0, then I'll put changes back
<sebas> NEW is some kind of approval?
<sebas> Will it be in kubuntu official, or (multi|uni)verse?
<Riddell> sebas: NEW is what happens when you first upload a package to Debian or Ubuntu, I've already had it rejected once from NEW
<Riddell> guidance was too generic a name, changed to kde-guidance, and the description said that it had only been tested on Mandrake
<Riddell> then it'll go into universe
<Riddell> and I'll have to see if it can go into main, may well be too late but I hope not
<hunger> What' this guidance?
<hunger> Can I help testing it?
<Riddell> sebas: if you wanted to be extra cool you could track down larger icons for the modules
<Riddell> hunger: hang on a sec
<hunger> Riddell: I can not install stuff at the moment anyway:-(
<sebas> Riddell: I'll try (I'm extra cool anyway, but still ;-))
<Riddell> sebas: I know you 
<Riddell> sebas: I know you are :)
<Riddell> hunger: ah well, probably can't help in te
<Riddell> hunger: ah well, probably can't help in testing then
<sebas> Riddell: That "had only been tested on Mandrake" is from 0.1.0 times, that's before I stepped in.
<hunger> Riddell: Sorry:-(
<Riddell> hmm, enter key on this keyboard getting a bit light
<hunger> Riddell: I don't have net access with my computers... only with this ugly windows based desktop thing.
<hunger> Riddell: And even for that I had to claw my way through the firewall;-)
<CWiesen> hi there
<Riddell> hi CWiesen 
<CWiesen> Riddell, I posted a few bug reports/wishes about KDE today, maybe some of those (patches) are interesting for Kubuntu:
<CWiesen> what about a better fade to grey before logout and a fade-to-black before the screensaver (like GNOME / Ubuntu) has?
<CWiesen> maybe it's already there somewhere, didn't notice it though
<CWiesen> Just in case, the bug reports are: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=112547 http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86683
<CWiesen> nothing personal for me (like the simple profile, heh), but just some ideas =)
<Riddell> there are patches for fade somewhere, not sure where though
<Riddell> feel free to hunt them down and test
<CWiesen> yen, ones in the bug report itself, the other's linked I'll try them
<CWiesen> oh, more stupid ideas I need to get rid of: 
<CWiesen> mouse gestures are a nice feature. Maybe they could be more prominent in Kubuntu - they don't interfere with normal input or clutter the display. They'd just have to be enabled and maybe somehwere in the docs to actually let people know.
<CWiesen> Second idea: there's a feature somehwere hidden in kcontrol that let's you move a window to another desktop by moving it over the edge of the screen. Seems pretty intuitive to me (just saw it some days ago...) and non disruptive to normal work.
<allee> CWiesen: no ;) With 3.5 you can move windows in minipager.  That's better IMHO
<CWiesen> allee oh, yeah that's right. neat one I think. 
<CWiesen> one doesn't interrupt the other though ;) 
<CWiesen> But I'm not sure if it's so intuitive that someone might expect to be able to "move" their windows to the next desktop, either. So maybe nobody would know about this (the feature I suggested, not the mini cli one) anyway.
<allee> CWiesen: I claim that newbies get horrible confused (I don't bother to try with my wife I'm 100% sure) when they
<allee> more a window and suddenly everything changes
<allee> s/more/move/
<allee> in the minipages you see all desktop at once.  So it's much easier to imagine what's your doing.
<CWiesen> allee: yeah sounds likely, but there are two things to prevent this:
<CWiesen> first you don't have to move the window just to the edge of the screen, but the position your mouse cursor is at the windeco actually has to cross the edge
<CWiesen> still it might happen when unintendedly
<CWiesen> but second there's an option in the same settings dialog to enable a "Desktop Name"  message id-screen when the desktop is switched during that process
<CWiesen> I wouldn't say it's worth any trouble (if it is trouble, evaluating this and all that) though.
<allee>  CWiesen: as I said: IMHO think the minipager way is better (and there is Ctrl-Fx). So IMHO no need for a third, hard to get for newbies method (IMHO again).
<CWiesen> allee can see what you mean I think. Still think it's nice for those that expect it this way. just thought I'd mention it, maybe somebody liked it =)
<CWiesen> anybody got an opinion on mouse gestures? any good to have default or too complicated for "normal users" / getting in the way?
<allee> CWiesen: _I_ assume that newbies don't use mouse gestures by accident (I use/know about them in konqueror), so they are IMHO safe.
<CWiesen> allee, do you think they are "good" for 'normal users' (there's no such thing actually I guess)? I know many people who love them but just as many who don't even get the concept. and these are educated computer users.
<CWiesen> Well, I guess most users understanding and wanting them might be able to enable them just as well. Only they might not know about them - they are hidden really well. in kcontrol hidden in "KHotKeys", which even is in "Regional and Accessibility"... 
<CWiesen> in case somebody with a complete kde buildsystem and a re-compile coming up anyway want's to check out the fade-out (screensaver) and fade-to-grey (logout patches; the screensaver one is inside the bug report: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86683 . The one for the logout effect is linked in it as well: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=112547
<froud> Riddell: kubuntu svn, any sight?
<allee> froud: feel free to ask on #debian-qt-kde.
<froud> why there :-)
<allee> All KDE application maintainer are welcome to maintain the debian/ dirs in http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/?rev=0&sc=0
<allee> froud: they created the pkg-kde project
<froud> sigh, does this mean kubuntu moved upstream
<froud> sorry I have been out of it
<froud> so direction is needed
<froud> is kubuntu being developed in svn.debian
<allee> froud: no. it's just nice to have debian and kubuntu changes in same repo for easeir watch/merge and prevents duplicte work.
<froud> c
<froud> kubuntu-doc is currently in docteam.ubuntu.com
<froud> but it is not getting much love there
<froud> main problem is an overshow from ubuntu/gnome
<froud> I wonder if a new home would help
<froud> mv it where more ppl are interested in kubuntu
<froud> I don't have the time to be the sole doc developer for kubuntu and since volunteers are not stepping up to chip and help, I am afraid that kubuntu-docs becomes all about me and that is not good as it is unsustainable
<froud> Furthermore after recently engineering the FAQ Guide to be both Ubuntu and Kubuntu profiled, the Ubuntu group disregarded the kubuntu profile and removed if from the FAQ. Now I have no possability to build even a part of the FAQ for Kubuntu
<allee> froud: mhmm, commits in pkg-kde/* are watch by quite some debian maintainers.  But I would not expect more than a comment form time to time.
<froud> So I am not willing to build Kubuntu docs with Ubuntu as an upstream any more
<froud> Perhaps the only way of helping Kubuntu is to move way up stream to KDE docs
<froud> and forget about customig for Kubuntu?
<CWiesen> might it be possible to enginneer the current Kubuntu docs to something more general (applying to all KDE) and then have a seperate part that deals with the custom parts?
<froud> CWiesen: yes, that relates only to KDE
<allee> froud: Well, I would refer as much as possible to already existing docs (as I promote library usage for coding) and only document kubuntu specific stuff in own docs
<froud> That was the plan
<froud> but ubuntu is common
<froud> so user asks how to install java
<froud> The answer used to be http://65.19.178.132/gnome/faqi386/C/ch03s02.html
<froud> With customization for kubuntu
<froud> Kynaptic instead of Synaptic etc
<froud> basically the whole FAQ had KDE and GNOME version
<froud> now only has GNOME version
<allee> froud: why? Gnomers annoyed to write a synaptic/kynatics sentence?
<froud> No, It was profiled <phrase os="kde">Kynaptic</phrase><phrase os="gnome">Synaptic</phrase> At time of parsing the profile.condition was passed to define which phrase was used
<froud> The idea was we would ship HTML and not XML in order to support such functionality
<froud> seems there is a problem with doing that
<froud> reasons to do with Yelp not able to find HTML translations only XML
<froud> So instead of fixing bug in Yelp they ripped kde profile from the FAQ Guide
<froud> *sigh*
<allee> froud: I hope this was due to deadline requirement (otherwise it's braindead)
<froud> well, I don't think so
<froud> but that is a whole arguement of its own
<allee> froud: was there no try use XSLT to create kde'ized and gnome'ized XML files?
<froud> well they did the work before asking me, so I did not get the chance to suggest a two stag eprocessing system
<froud> IOW XML 2 XML
<froud> anyway, what's done is done
<froud> I can't make the world change, although  I do try, much to some peoples disgust
<allee> froud: isn't there a doc repo. So one can checkout the last 'profiled version?
<froud> so I seek a new way forward
<froud> Yah I can, But then I miss the enhancements
<froud> Butnow I bring it back
<froud> lets say
<CWiesen> i don't know enough about the whole kubuntu / ubuntu structure, but isnt' there away to get kubuntu-docs in a more "isolated" kubuntu place, so that more kubuntu interested people get to know it. those might not even look at some of the ubuntu stuff. hmm, maybe you know what i mean.
<froud> what I am doing is forking
<allee> froud: maybe if you have a working prototype, the reconsider merging it back?
<froud> CWiesen: well this whole experience in the ubuntu svn is making me think you are right
<froud> hence I am talking it through before i do something radical
<froud> I don't want to upset ubuntu-docs
<froud> who may take offence
<froud> but I do think that Ubuntu/GNOME overshadows kubuntu doc effort
<froud> People promise to do, but b=never do
<allee> Well, if the xslt stuff makes sense (no expert) maybe a 'prominet' kubuntu devel can jump in to suggest it
<allee> can't this be added to the agenda for one of the meetings?
<CWiesen> this doesn't have to do with the actual problem, but when I first found out about your work I was actually surprised is was coordinated in ubuntu-doc. Maybe (and _just maybe_) real contributors to kubuntu feel something like that
<froud> allee: it does make sense, but there is a whole education
<froud> allee: people at ubuntu-dev see the xml as the docs
<froud> allee: the mind shift needs to be made that the XML is a storage format
<froud> and then a doc
<froud> allee: if this can be understood then perhaps the profiled method can work and development of UB and KU docs can coexist on this doc
<froud> allee: but I am not up for another debate/argument with ubuntu I have had my share of being the bad guy thanks
<froud> :-)
<allee> froud: very understandable.
<froud> Oh well, if anyone has further ideas, please do talk to me. Thanks
<allee> pity that Riddell, \sh & co are not around
* froud goes to speak to ubuntu-doc ppl to see how they would feel if we split
* CWiesen joins ubuntu-doc to stay up to date (still willing to translate through rosetta, you know)
<allee> froud: don't do it.
<froud> allee: why not?
<allee> froud: you 'split' proposal is the easiest route for them.  And people are lazy ;)
<CWiesen> froud: maybe it'S a better time *after you got a chance to speak with Riddell & co?
<froud> Yah, OK
* froud tunes in to the wisdom of the crowds
<allee> froud: well, adding a link to the title of this -dev channel is maybe a good idea too
<froud> allee: you lost me
<allee> doc development needs more attention.  So point here to useful entrypage that lists: how/where to contribute to kubuntu docs
<CWiesen> from my pov one good thing to do would be toa make doc development as accessible as possible. You know those willing to write docs might not always be the same who're well educated with development tools (among which I'll count svn and the like). If hypothetically there would be a way to "simpyl write" docs in a wiki like manner I guess (that's just me guessing again...) more people would be willing and able to do some sort of writing
<CWiesen> I know that's oversimplyfication, but basically lowering the requirements in such things would lead to more interested writers. Though, honestly I can't tell how such a thing might happen :-/
<allee> well, then use the wiki ;)
<froud> CWiesen: wiki is good for somethings, but putting documentation in it is a mess and makes it hard to package and create POT files etc
<allee> KDE upstream gladly accepts (part) of docs in 'any' format.  I doubt that this helps much
<froud> And Lauri spends hours porting them :-)
<froud> poor girl
<CWiesen> not sure, wiki is just an example. what I mean is the kind of accessibility a wiki offers. everybody can handle a webbrowser, you know.
<allee> really? There are much non xml/docbook contribs?
<froud> What is needed is ApacheLenyaXForrestXDoco
<allee> CWiesen: you want an WYSIWYG XML editor?
<froud> Yah that also helps
<CWiesen> maybe. and a way to let people know "this is a simple way to get started writing docs for kubuntu". So they get to know how their docs should look like, what's still needed and how they can start doing it (where to get such an editor and where to put the results)
<froud> http://lnix.net/~froud was a start but still relied on Ubuntu
<allee> anyone tried the new quanta/kdevelop merge that was proposed as the best (non-WYSIWYG) editor?
<froud> no, not yet
<froud> I use Oxygen XML
<froud> allee: where is it, any suse rpms
* froud is currently on a SuSE box
<froud> or is there a deb for kubuntu and I will try it 
<froud> on my other box later
<CWiesen> heh, very stupid and unrelated question: your SuSE, does it have a nice "fade out" effect when logging out? ^^
<allee> froud: no idea.  I just read in http://dot.kde.org/1124997856/ about it
<froud> Yah :-)
<froud> allee: see kde docs rocks
<froud> maybe it's best just to drop the notion of kubuntu-docs and go to the top where one can make a difference
<CWiesen> well, at least one knows the people there are great. and lauri always helps even the dumbest questioners (heh, I know that...)
<froud> Yep. Although I got a few bruses from those guys when asking questions abou setting up kubuntu docs
<froud> :-)
<froud> some harsh radicals there
<froud> but at least the traction is slow and steady :-)
<allee> froud: yeah, some even complain about debian dirs in kde svn ;)
<froud> ha ha :-)
<froud> that sounds normal
<allee> froud, CWiesen: something else, if you ever hear something about KDE manpages in XML integration ping me
<froud> I have my hands a bit full right now, but if anyone is interested, it would be swell if somebody could create a Kubuntu version of Module 2 for OpenICDL http://icdl.tsf.org.za
<allee> a long dream of me is to use KDE translator to transalate manpages
<froud> allee: use docbook to to create refentry pages and then transform to manpages
<allee> afaik 99% of kde manpages are written by debian developers
<allee> I've written already on or two refentry pages but they are not picked up from debian dirs ;)
<froud> Here is the module http://icdl.tsf.org.za/courses/mod2/module2-all.html
<allee> there was some talk about manpages with lauri long ago
<allee> but I don't follow the *-doc channels
<froud> yes I read it way back
<froud> Hell CentOS is looking good
* CWiesen is looking up CentOS on distrowatch
<froud> dont believe distrowatch do u?
<CWiesen> partly ;) but it's mostly pretty clear to get a first impression of a distro
<froud> I like the way they treat community, see the home page http://www.centos.org/
<froud> project based on http://www.centos.org/modules/news/index.php?storytopic=11
<froud> 126 nick on irc
* froud considers defection :-)
<CWiesen> it's based on RHEL isnt it?
<froud> yes
<froud> SRPMS
<CWiesen> yeah, heard about that
<froud> But they look good and get alot done
<froud> whew and how
<CWiesen> but unless it's debian based (somehwo I settled on that after trying many many distributions) such systems have to really shine to impress me. Don't know somehow it's either debian based or kubuntu for me
* CWiesen shrugs
<CWiesen> oh, that should read "debian based or SuSE"
<froud> I started with rpm based systems and then come to deb, so for me both world are fine and so in Windows
<froud> the power of RHEL as upstream is also good
<CWiesen> I'm somewhat excited about what might come of OpenSUSE
<CWiesen> thought at first "oh yet another debian ripoff, after fedora", but maybe it's really cool in the end.
<froud> Absolutely, SuSE is just light years ahead
<\sh> what?
<froud> SuSE gets desktop and advanced user balance right
<\sh> suse was good in the beginning..but now it's totally unstable..from release to release
<froud> YaST
<froud> Love it
<CWiesen> I think 9.3 was pretty good
<\sh> many suse I have are really surprised when they installed hoary
<\sh> +users even
<froud> Have both and can say that SuSE just works more that Hoary :-)
<CWiesen> it's jsut that sometimes it breaks faster than you can even think about isntalling something more "stable" (considering software management)
<froud> Maybe breezy will change that
<\sh> CWiesen: software management and plain rpm is a paradox ;)
<CWiesen> \sh yeah, that's my point. SuSE never managet to get remotely close to apt-get or what others have like urpmi
<froud> YaST under ncurses is way better that aptitude
<CWiesen> it's the community that provided apt4rpm for suse
<CWiesen> for software management I'd disagree
<froud> and you can do more with the system than just package managment from YaST
<\sh> CWiesen: urpmi from mandrake was an attempt to solve this issue...but apt4rpm was much better...but only used in the beginning by one distro
<\sh> froud: that is the problem...yast is a monster...was and will ever be
<CWiesen> \sh I heard opensuse will have apt by default now - though I doubt it's much used
<CWiesen> there's the novell red carpet stuff as well.
<froud> \sh: Monster convenience under ssh
<CWiesen> froud when kubuntu has guidance I think most of what yast does will be there graphically and in a better way for kubuntu
<\sh> red carpet was nice...(when I worked for RH we used it everywhere) but then came RHN
<froud> \sh: an try it with Zen
<froud> CWiesen: we hope
<CWiesen> froud: look at this mountconfig, from what I can tell it just looks great and heavily needed
* froud wonders if there will ever be a perfect distro
<froud> so many permutations and tastes
<froud> boggles my brain
<CWiesen> yeah, that's why at some point settled on debian... at least so I thought
<CWiesen> sometimes can't resist trying new stuff
<CWiesen> and suse is always among it... dunno why
<froud> Yah people talk about having an itch, my problem is I can't resist a good scratch
* CWiesen scared away all the kubuntu devs :(
<froud> But SuSE since 8.0 and so I stay, But Kubuntu on lappy since hoary
<froud> Will it be breezy or CentOS next?
* froud scratches
<CWiesen> breezy. Kubuntu needs some enthusiastic people ;)
<CWiesen> (that's you, not me)
* froud looks for fun but sees none
<CWiesen> did you try breezy? it has a really nice and solid feel to it judging from the preview that is
<CWiesen> important parts still missing but they'll come from what I can tell
<froud> CWiesen: I have Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<CWiesen> kubuntu I mean of course ;) Adept for example will be really nice
<CWiesen> a lot simpler and quicker than YaST for example
<froud> To make a distro from volunteers you need to have stuff they want to do and can be passionate about. I think Kubuntu sometimes lacks that
<CWiesen> always hated the time it takes to even start the beast to isntall something of the dvd
<froud> CWiesen: difference user audience though
<froud> IMHO
<CWiesen> and you need the people who're competent enough to do it _right_ (which Kubuntu has I think)
<froud> Yeah competance never lacks
<CWiesen> froud: not so sure I feel equally adressed by suse and kubuntu
<froud> passion, now that is hard to find and keep
<froud> I see Ubuntu creating this cult culture to try sustain it
<CWiesen> when it comes to desktop distributions I got enough passion to spare. just the competence is a different matter...
<froud> But I really dont want to be an ubuntite
<froud> But if I dont become, its like I dont belong.
<CWiesen> hmm I'm not sure. I think there are many good things to ubuntu.
<froud> That way of working in community is not good IMHO
<froud> Yeah there are
<CWiesen> what's wrong in your opinion?
<froud> It's not so much the distro at technical level as it is about culture
<froud> SuSE community kept me interested and passionate for a full 4 years
<froud> Can't say I can have the same feeling bout ubuntu
<froud> much religion
<froud> me likes java
* froud not hating Windows
<froud> live and let live
<froud> not everyting needs to be totally free
<froud> IHMO
<CWiesen> well I don't care to much for the ubuntu side of things, but kubuntu (which is the same and all, i know) never gave me such a religious feeling
<CWiesen> even the availability of kubuntu itself (with all the gnome people around) is a sign of openness imo
<froud> No kubuntu does not have the religion :-) thankfully
<froud> Is it
<froud> or is it the plan to have as many distro's base don ubuntu as possible
<froud> makes me wonder sometimes
<froud> One cant help but think that when people call themselves the MOTU that somethingis up :-)
<CWiesen> it was often requested. and people around here actually deliver this. I think it's a good-thing and don't see anything bad coming off of it at this time.
<froud> Hmm yah, time will tell
<froud> but I cant help just being a bit cynical
<CWiesen> hehe, I think motu's a rather fun expression.
<CWiesen> well, live and let live I'd say. We shall see soon enough ;)
<froud> In some places in Ubuntu, it is not healthy to give a view other than that supported above
<CWiesen> yeah I guess I wouldn'T say else, when I'd have the same experiences like you had with kubuntu-doc and all
<froud> and I am confused about who drives ubuntu, the community or canonical :-)
<froud> But all that aside, Kubuntu rocks, really
* CWiesen is happy we agree here
<froud> and Breezy is looking good
<froud> ha ha :-)
* froud is just in a pissed mood
<froud> feel free to /ignore me today
<CWiesen> I wouldn't dare to ;)
<froud> Hey later, nice chatting
<CWiesen> yeah got to go now, too
<CWiesen> see you
<Tm_T> Adept seems to be interesting
<seth_k|lappy> but ugly
<froud> just some useful knowledge that will not interest developer types http://www.cluetrain.org
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-11
<Tm_T> \o/
<Tm_T> I got gprs working in linux :)
<kwwii> Chupa Chups logo.The Chupa Chups logo was designed by the surrealist Salvador Dal.
<kwwii> never knew that
<Tm_T> :o
<Tm_T> every day is chance to learn something new :)
<kwwii> no shit
<Tm_T> sherlock
<kwwii> :-)
<Tm_T> or, what you think, dr watson?
<Tm_T> ;--P
<claydoh> mmm chupa chups
* claydoh remembers them from when he lived in Spain
<claydoh> tasty and  dirt cheap
<Tm_T> ok, should be awake in 3 and 1/2 hours from now, good night ->
<kwwii> night all
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> heh.  here's teh first logout bug.
<Hobbsee> and it's fixed :D
* Hobbsee closes it
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!! :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato!!! :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: shutdown is still borked.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i tried it a couple of hours ago
<Jucato> Hobbsee: doesn't the Live CD have no password for the user "ubuntu"?
<imbrandon> the password is "ubuntu" also
<Hobbsee> Jucato: apparently it's ubuntu, i'm not sureabout that
<Jucato> ah ok. coz when I log out from the Live CD, I don't need to enter a password. but when the session is locked, it doesn't accept any password, blank or "ubuntu"... oh well :)
* Hobbsee goes off to tell a user that a bug really is fixed.
<Hobbsee> hey Lure_ 
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that's what i found, i was hoping they'd fixed that
<Lure_> hi Hobbsee
<Jucato> I'll try again in the Edgy Live CD. that was on Dapper
<Jucato> (sorry I didn't specify...)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<Tonio_> yo
<freeflying> can't upload to edgy's universe now
<Riddell> why not?
<Tonio_> freeflying: universe freeze is for 09/26 afaik
<Tonio_> hi Riddell
<Tonio_> and freeflying :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning bug 59134
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59134 in kdebase "upstart doesn't obey /etc/default/halt" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59134
<Tonio_> Riddell: looking at kdm sources, the command is hardcoded.
<Tonio_> Riddell: should be change the commande directly, or do we need to parse /etc/default/halt ?
<Tonio_> cause is we can hardcode the function, I can yo it, but I can't code the /etc/default/halt parsing
<Tonio_> ./config.def:# define HALT_CMD  "/usr/sbin/halt"
<Tonio_> here it is in the sources
<Tonio_> Riddell: done a patch for config.def file and testing
* Riddell crosses fingers
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe :)
<Tonio_> yop kwwii_ !
<kwwii_> moin Tonio_
<kwwii_> hi Riddell
<Tonio_> kwwii_: fine ?
<kwwii_> Tonio_: yepp, doing very well, you?
<Riddell> hi kwwii_ 
<kwwii_> today is my 9th wedding anniversary
<Tonio_> hum, my little adorable and funky dog is dead yesterday....
<kwwii_> Tonio_: oh no...sorry to hear that
<kwwii_> I can be your puppy :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: that happens, he had an heart attack so he didn't suffer a lot, that's the good point
<Tonio_> kwwii_: congrats for you ;)
<kwwii_> ouch
<kwwii_> my sisters dog died on the weekend
<Riddell> kwwii_: how are you going to celebrate?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: going in a good restaurant I assume ?
<Tonio_> at least
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was looking at bluez config
<Tonio_> Riddell: hidd is disabled by default, which makes connection to mice and keyboard almost complicated
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we activate it ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: once activated, you just have to sudo hidd --connect your peripherical once and for all, it'll work at reboot forever
<Riddell> Tonio_: sounds like we should be it might be a security issue
<kwwii_> hehe, my son is here...so we wil celebrate some other day :-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: as long as we still have to connect it manually once at least, is that security issue ?
<Riddell> that sounds like it's more than enough security
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's my opinion
<Riddell> Tonio_: you should ask pitti
<Tonio_> Riddell: will do thanks :)
<kwwii_> Riddell: I am putting together new artwork for knot3....I will give it to you all at once, instead of piece by piece, ok?
<Riddell> kwwii_: sure
<kwwii_> maybe one of you could fly to germany and take care of my son tonight while we go out? :-)
<Riddell> send him and a plane to edinburgh, me and sivan will look after him
<kwwii_> ;-)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: how about the usplash "background stretched to window" bug ?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: any news on that point ?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: the really strange thing is that it works with other usplash themes provided....
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I'll try to play with it a bit today
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, according to pitti activating this looks possible as long as mdz agrees, since it is a feature request ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will also ping doko today concerning python 2.5 and kdedistutils issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm thinking about patching kdebluetooth to allow right-click connect on a hidd peripherical you can see in bluetooth:/
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't be hard to do and would make connection really easier
<kwwii_> Tonio_: I cannot even find anyone who has the new usplash running
<kwwii_> Tonio_: kinda hard to test, if you know what I mean
<Tonio_> kwwii_: with usplash yes ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: but I was wrong, talking about kdm theme, and moodin ;)
<Tonio_> s/usplash/moodin concerning my previous messages......
* Tonio_ is still half sleeping
<kwwii_> Riddell: we talked about that in wiesbaden...can you change that to scale the pic?
<Tonio_> Riddell: : the point is it should be scaled by default, as for the default moodin theme
<Tonio_> Riddell: can be due to your patch then...
<Riddell> it's on my todo to look at
<Tonio_> Riddell: great ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just noticed there is no "hide button" on kicker anymore
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that wanted stuff ?
<Riddell> we got rid of it
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay :)
<kwwii_> here are 3 technical improvements for the window deco....what do you think?
<kwwii_> turn off shadowed text in windodeco
<kwwii_> change window border to 3
<kwwii_> round top corners
<Riddell> I've not done rounded corners because they're not antialiased and look ugly
<Riddell> others I don't really have an opinion on 
<kwwii_> Riddell: if we pick the right outline color for the window it doesn't look nasty
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing kdm patched now....
<Tonio_> Riddell: patch works :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: also we have another way to do it, by patching kdmrc file too, and set alternative command to shutdown instead of changing the default...
<Tonio_> I think changing the default is more clear, but what would you suggest ?
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: this is for shutdown?
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yep, I patched kdm and it works like a charm
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nice :D
<Riddell> Tonio_: if it works how you've done it lets go with that :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: fancy working out how to change the kdm default background too?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, and patching /etc/ files is a policy violation, so better upload a standard source patch :)
<Hobbsee> bah.  policy only exists to be broken.  *g*
<Tonio_> Riddell: I already done that
<Tonio_> Riddell: I set the kdm default background the the kubuntu-wallpaper :)
<Riddell> groovy
<Tonio_> Riddell: ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I did that with kdebase (4:3.5.4-0ubuntu15) upload
<Riddell> thanks
<kwwii_> Riddell: is knot3 going to be packaged tonight?
<Riddell> kwwii_: wednesday
<kwwii_> hehe, cool
<Jucato> oooh knot 3 :)
<verwilst> hello!
<verwilst> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-backports@lists.ubuntu.com/msg01136.html <- here you can see my request got accepted to ubuntu-backports
<verwilst> but it's not in the repo :p
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kdebase uploaded so halt issue will be resolved quick
<Hobbsee> verwilst: soyuz is still a little broken, with backports, it seems
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nice.  i look forward to not calling sudo /sbin/poweroff each time i shut down :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: mainly because most of the time i forget, so rigth click, logout, remember and kill g-p-m, right click logout again, then remember that that doestn actually work, so find a konsole and sudo /sbin/poweroff
<Jucato> yay! no more quitting g-p-m to be able to logout/restart/shutdown normally?
<verwilst> soyuz?
<Tonio_> Jucato: with next kdebase update, it should be okay yes
<Jucato> nice :)
<Jucato> who do I ask about the media:/ stuff btw? imbrandon?
<Hobbsee> verwilst: build system
<Hobbsee> Jucato: er, Tonio_ would be a good one to whinge at :P
* Hobbsee hugs Tonio_ 
<Jucato> heh :)
<verwilst> oh oki :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: _Sime is the man concerning media:/
<Jucato> oh thanks
* Jucato goes to check LP bugs first...
<Jucato> audiocd:/ doesn't seem to be working on Edgy...
<Hobbsee> ah....
<Tonio_> debuggers required : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems
<Tonio_> add your bugs is I missed important ones too
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i was supposed to add to that...
<Jucato> ok. I'll check if it's been filed first :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: which one? audiocd:/ not working?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: all the ones i was supposed to
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/59007 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59007 in amarok "Install MP3 support not working in Ubuntu" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/56206
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56206 in kdebase "kpersonalizer (the first time wizard) starts every time I start KDE" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<Tonio_> Jucato: audiocd:/ works here
<Jucato> aw shucks...
<Jucato> :(
<Tonio_> Jucato: I'm just ripping a cd to ogg ;)
<Jucato> Tonio_: heh :) maybe after an update
* Hobbsee keeps looking thru her inbox
<Tonio_> Jucato: hum, I don't see any update I would have and you won't ;)
<Jucato> Hobbsee:  that second one is the one you've tried to work on right?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/58552
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58552 in kubuntu-meta "Mounting Problems in Kubuntu Edgy after the Xserver is restarted" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<Jucato> Tonio_: I don't know. I haven't fetched updates for about 5 hours?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: oh darn! I forgot to close that bug
<Jucato> hold on I'll reboot into Edgy and confirm if it's been fixed...
<eean> Hobbsee: unsolicited advice: wouldn't it make sense to have some generic way of calling kdesu/gksudo, konsole/gnome-terminal
* Jucato wants to see this discussion first... :)
<Hobbsee> eean: true that
* Jucato wonders if there's a but coming...
<Hobbsee> eean: define generic - ie, across kde, across kde/gnome/xfce/etc, across amarok?
<eean> Hobbsee: well you know, accross the distro
<Hobbsee> eean: across kubuntu?  there already is.  across ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu?  yeah, i see your point.  something apart from sudo.
<eean> doesn't debian/ubuntu already do stuff like that?
<Hobbsee> eean: i mean, everything could just call sudo, but they seem not to like doing that.
<eean> with other programs
<Hobbsee> how do they do it?
* Hobbsee doesnt know
<eean> I dunno, I don't use debian :P. but like gentoo has eselect for picking what java runtime environment to use.
<eean> so hmm yea my /usr/bin/java is a bash script which reads that configuration
<jdong> whoo!
* jdong hugs Tonio_
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/30207
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30207 in kdebase "media:/ does not handle floppy mounting correctly" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<jdong> maybe his kdm wil start shutting down right soon :)
<Jucato> yay klipper and adept_notifier now starts up properly! and I can logout normally, too! :)
<Tonio_> jdong: hehe :) note that the patch isn't perfect actually, I just discovered I also have to patch kcontrol, since the connection manager still propose /sbin/halt by default
<Jucato> Hobbsee: the unmounting problem still hasn't been solved... :(
<Tonio_> jdong: no impact as long as you don't tweak, but that needs to be fixed too
<jdong> :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that'll do for a start
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that bug report has some upstream stuff that looks useful
<eean> Hobbsee: its just your solution reminded me of klik. which is a horrible bash hack, and your idea is actually a lot better. :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sure, but I'll gonna improve the patch to avoid this kind of problem ;)
<jdong> whee! klik!
<Hobbsee> eean: heh.  which idea was this sorry?
<eean> calm down jdong 
<jdong> lol
<jdong> klik was fun while it lasted
<Tonio_> jdong: klik is a toy, absolutly not of any use ...
<Tonio_> look at citrix, that's something professionnal :)
<eean> Hobbsee: to try one program and then the second if the first isn't in the path
<jdong> Tonio_: I know, I know...
<Tonio_> although citrix also has its own issues, but that's something really usable, at least
<Hobbsee> eean: ahhh.  yes
<eean> Hobbsee: whereas klik did this thing where what they run is dependent on whether they, via bash hacks, determines whether your running kde or gnome
<Hobbsee> eean: ewwww....
<Tonio_> this kcontrol module is a shit........ it should read the default kdm value instead of hardcoding its own one
<jdong> :)
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: rewrite it?  :P  *ducks*
* Jucato also ducks.. just in case of stray bullets...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I whish I could do so :) but I can't
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: if you wanna see something horrible, look at klipper code :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we discovered an horrible thing with Riddell
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hah.  i'll be right.  they didnt build it with yada or checkinstall too, did they?  :P
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: oh?
* jdong kicks his XP box
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: klipper doesn't use .po file for translation
<Hobbsee> eh?  what does it use then?
<Tonio_> upstream uses a klipperrc.desktop file for config containing all string, so that kde translation system uses it to translate it as a desktop file
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: then the file is installed as klipperrc and contains the full translation for all laguages :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: isn't that horrible ? ^^
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: *ouch*
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that's highly evil.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yup ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: did the k3b stuff (ie, not needing to run as root for all functionality) get fixed?
<Riddell> Tonio_: ? tha is what we were discussing the other day
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes ;)
<Jucato> Tonio_: audiocd:/ doesn't work here but media:/hdc (hdc is my cd drive) works exactly like audiocd:/
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it is also the reason of the klipper crash we had, since the build system hacks desktop files on the fly, but isn't supposed to hack rc files hehe
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes, I can use both here
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yep.  heh
<Tonio_> media:/scd0 and audiocd:/ both are working
<Tonio_> Jucato: I have sata hardware
<Jucato> ugh...
<jdong> grr... 
* jdong needs a hug
* Tonio_ hugs jdong
<jdong> note to self: don't run azureus on Windows with 512MB RAM... not ... good.. idea...
<Jucato> Tonio_: mine isn't SATA, though...
<jdong> is it bad for my HD to be at 89 degrees C?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: concernint k3b, I think it has been resolved, as the need to configure it too
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: everything is supposed to work out of the box afaik
<Hobbsee> right, cool
* Jucato sighs...
* Hobbsee wonders why people expect a non-destructive install
<Hobbsee> i mean...isnt that an oxymoron?
<Hobbsee> freeze soon, too
<jdong> Hobbsee: what do you mean, non-destructive install?
<Hobbsee> jdong: there's a thread on ubuntu-devel - they want to only format certain sections, or just install most things over the top of the current install
<jdong> ah
<Hobbsee> seems sensible to put /home on a separate partition, and format /, but....
<Hobbsee> anything else...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: concerning bug 59007, that gnome issue, not kubuntu one :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59007 in amarok "Install MP3 support not working in Ubuntu" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59007
<jdong> Hobbsee: what about a mode that rm -rf everything but /home, then do an install?
<Jucato> I was thinking about that too. seems like he installed Amarok on GNOME?
<jdong> Hobbsee: mepis supports that
<Tonio_> .desktop file concerning this should be "onlyshowinkde"
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true, but it's an amarok bug.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: amarok ?
<Hobbsee> jdong: ask in the thread or something?
<Jucato> Tonio_: yes. Amarok on GNOME
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: isn't that simply installing libxine-extracodecs ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: the install-mp3 script, which is in amarok
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> I don't see the point with amarok
<jdong> Hobbsee: ha. mailing list.. you know how much catharsis it took for me to start using IRC? :P
<Tonio_> that's xine relative
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: Riddell required us to use amarok batch install for it.  also, they dont have kdesu in gnome.
<eean> its only activated with xine yea
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah ! isn't the script in adept app-install ?
<Tonio_> I though that was the way to install it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nope, it's in amarok.  iv'e fixed the script twice :D
<Tonio_> stupid adding this in amarok only, since global solution in application installer would be far easier to handle, no ?
<eean> Hobbsee: could get a great backtrace for http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=132851 or find a user who could?
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 132851 in knetwork "KResolver raises assert KResolverWorkerBase::acquireResolver(): Assertion `th != 0L' failed" [Crash,New]  
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: well, different apps require different packages, but that could be sane
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: how to run that script in amarok ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll fix
<eean> remove extracodecs Tonio_ 
<eean> and try to play an mp3
<eean> it might work :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's it
<Tonio_> eean: okay, let's go :)
<Hobbsee> eean: i dont have that sort of music shares, etc, available sorry - esp not at this time of night
<Tonio_> ah ! if it works that way, look sane, indeed
<Jucato> of course, you have to be in GNOME to experience the full bug, right?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is the script hacking sources.list to add multiverse stuff ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yep
<eean> Jucato: just chmod a-x some stuff :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay cool :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: let's go fixing
<Jucato> go go go! :)
<Tonio_> I just wonder why gnome guys are using amarok........ there are gtk clones now
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sounds cool, but i dont write python/bash scripting
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hehe, yeah.
<Jucato> Tonio_: coz Amarok rox?
<Tonio_> Jucato: well gtk clones also rock :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<eean> Hobbsee: it works with a DAAP server running of your own computer. but I was thinking you might know of some technically component kubuntu users.
<eean> Tonio_: lies!
<Hobbsee> eean: not offhand.  at this time of night, anyway.
<eean> competent even
<Tonio_> eean: http://www.exaile.org/
<Tonio_> eean: that's an example
<eean> yea I know Tonio_ 
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hehe.  careful, we've got an amarok developer on our hands.
<eean> that developer is funny Tonio_ 
<eean> he comments on amarok bugs
<eean> and hangs out in #amarok sometimes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: something cloning a rocking stuff is de facto rocking ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true that
<Tonio_> eean: ah ;)
<Tonio_> eean: how about listen-gnome too
<eean> bmpx developer also comments on our bugs
<Tonio_> looks pretty cool
<eean> I don't understand these people!
<eean> I don't comment on their bugs :)
<Tonio_> eean: hehe, makes sense indeed
<Jucato> Tonio_: btw, I forgot to ask, when I insert a CD, no dialog box pops up, and no Konqueror window/tab opens. All that happens is that an icon appears on the desktop. does that happen there, too? (or just my wacky hardware/system?)
<Tonio_> Jucato: yeah that's known issue
<Tonio_> Jucato: _Sime is working on this
<Tonio_> Jucato: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates
<Tonio_> Jucato: in work :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: oups https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs sorry
<Jucato> ah ok. I was beginning to think I was going crazy, since I found out that audiocd:/ works for you :)
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Tonio_> yop bddebian ;)
<bddebian> Hi Tonio_
<_Sime> Tonio_: do you know when a new bunch of KDE packages will be put out for edgy?
<Jucato> hi _Sime :)
<_Sime> Hi
<Tonio_> _Sime: in a few hours probably (0ubuntu18)
<Tonio_> _Sime: why ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: patches to apply ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: well, there are patches on the KubuntuKDEMedia page that need to go into KDE.
<Tonio_> _Sime: kool, I can do the package
<Tonio_> it'll be 0ubuntu19
<Jucato> yay! I'm not the only one saying "kool" :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: fixes the pop non appearing issue ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: yeah yeah.
<Tonio_> _Sime: I have to apply the 2 patches in the pending section right ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: I don't know if Riddell knows about that list of patches. imbrandom does though.
<_Sime> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> _Sime: okay I'm testing them and uploading if it's okay :)
<_Sime> Tonio_: I've been working on fixing icons on the KDE desktop too.
<Tonio_> _Sime: you rock !
* _Sime had to fight autohell; that took time.
<_Sime> Tonio_: I was talking to Kevin, and he brought up some issues about my patches.
<Tonio_> _Sime: great
<_Sime> Tonio_: "Fast user switching" /  multiple sessions has issues.
<Tonio_> _Sime: because of those patches ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: like, which login gets the CDROM or usb pen when it is inserted...
<jdong|laptop> oh, you guys are gonna get a laugh out of this one
<jdong|laptop> my neighbor is probably the most Windows-y person you know
<jdong|laptop> so he had this older computer, with no purpose, and I offered to show him Linux
<jdong|laptop> I showed him Knoppix (as a competent LiveCD) *duck*
<bddebian> You showed him a Kernel?
<jdong|laptop> then installed Fedora for him
* bddebian ducks
<jdong|laptop> he wasn't too crazy about Fedora....
<jdong|laptop> so I then installed Ubuntu for him
<jdong|laptop> and his first reaction was... OMG!! It played a startup sound!
<jdong|laptop> and he's now just loving Ubuntu.... because it played a freaking startup sound
<Jucato> O_O
<jdong|laptop> his hardware is supported by 100% OSS drivers
* Jucato wonders about kubuntu-login.ogg again..
<bddebian> hehe, sounds like a Windows user :-)
<jdong|laptop> so in reality Ubuntu and Fedora are quite equivalent for him
<jdong|laptop> at least in initial feel
<jdong|laptop> but just because Ubuntu plays a startup sound and Fedora doesn't... he likes Ubuntu better
<Jucato> heh :)
<jdong|laptop> which leads me to Jucato's point....
<jdong|laptop> where's our sexy new Kubuntu startup sounds?
<jdong|laptop> I haven't DARED show the guy Edgy's new sound work
<jdong|laptop> he'll definitely want Edgy then :P
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Jucato sadly thinks we won't get new sounds for Kubuntu... :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: if you poke Riddell hard enough, we might :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: it looks like v3 patch in already in
<Jucato> heh.. I tried poking him about increasing the current login sound's volume a bit. :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: bad news, it doesn't correct the issue here...
<Tonio_> _Sime: I don't understand...
<_Sime> mmmm... ok
<Tonio_> patch v3 is 09/06, and no changelog in kdebase concerning its update
<Tonio_> but I compared the files, they are the same
<Tonio_> _Sime: is the patch available on the wiki the good version ?
<Tonio_> oups, 06/08
<Tonio_> _Sime: isn't that a bit old to be the latest patch ? :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: looks like the latest patch isn't on the wiki I think...
<jdong|laptop> following Hobbsee's recommendations.......
* jdong|laptop pokes Riddell with a very long stick
* Jucato hopes jdong|laptop won't poke...
<Jucato> too late...
<Jucato> :)
<jdong|laptop> :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> you might have to perform the great Riddell summoning ritual
* Jucato looks for salt...
<jdong|laptop> I know he's here....
<jdong|laptop> I know he heard me...
<jdong|laptop> he's ignoring me
<Hobbsee> Riddell: jdong|laptop says "ping"
<Tonio_> _Sime: what is the date of the patch ? cause the v3 has been added on 22 Aug according to debian/changelog
<Tonio_> _Sime: sounds a bit old isn't it ?
* Jucato wonders what jdong|desktop would say...
<jdong|laptop> lol, good one, Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> jdong|laptop: irssi tends to have dodgy support of nick notification
<jdong|laptop> Riddell: oh, can we have new kubuntu startup sounds? please please please please please please please please?
<Riddell> hmm?
<jdong|laptop> please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please 
<Hobbsee> hehe, there you go
<jdong|laptop> ;)
<Riddell> what's wrong with the current one?
<jdong|laptop> it's lame?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's very quiet
<Jucato> Ubuntu has new ones? the current one is very quiet...
<Hobbsee> and it's kinda boring.  bigger problem is that i'ts quiet
<Jucato> (and we don't actually have a logout sound, aside from KDE's...)
<jdong|laptop> and it needs to keep me entertained throughout the startup sequence
<Jucato> lol
<jdong|laptop> not announce that my celeron has taken its leisurely 35 seconds....
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> *ouch*
<Riddell> trouble with that is KDE plays the startup sound at the end of the startup sequence
<Jucato> yes.. very strange, come to think of it...
<jdong|laptop> Riddell: aw, a bit of autostart loving can fix that :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's the intended behaviour?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: presumably as it is
<Riddell> by the way kwwii_ handles artwork, I just do what he says
<jdong|laptop> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, so it's kwwii_ that gets bugged.
* jdong|laptop pokes kwwii_ with long stick?
* jdong|laptop primes klippy with string of please's
<Riddell> and we have listened to the suggested startup sounds, and didn't like any of them
* Hobbsee shines the mind-control rubix cube in Riddell's face
<kwwii_> what? Riddell just does what I say!? oh, that changes things a bit
<jdong|laptop> ah, I see
<Jucato> aw...
<Hobbsee> "you will do what i command"  :P
<Jucato> lol
<kwwii_> :p
<Jucato> oh krap this is bad... i'm lol'ing irl...
<kwwii_> if anyone has a good suggestion for the sounds, please offer them :-)
<kwwii_> we listened to the new sounds and were not too impressed
<kwwii_> in fact, ubuntu is using some of them and now they have complaints about them
<Jucato> kwwii_: how about increasing the volume of kubunt-login.ogg just a bit?
<Hobbsee> right.  freeze in 16-18 hours.  Tonio_, you seen that?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes I know :)
<kwwii_> Jucato: not sure how to do that...is it a configurable thing or would we have to edit the file and increase the gain somehow?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm on the amarok script now, looks easy to fix
<Jucato> kwwii_: probaby edit the file itself. :(
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, it looked sane.  just that i didnt know the coding language involved :P
<Hobbsee> heh.  i found what i was after.  http://www.killourboss.com/problem.html
<Hobbsee> well, what iv'e been looking for for a while - almost.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: bash :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: point.
<kwwii_> Jucato: we could try, but I would hate to mess it up
<kwwii_> Jucato: or, we could ask the peron who made it to change it
<Jucato> kwwii_: oh well. it was worth a suggestion :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: why not suggest that Jucato has a try?
<kwwii_> Jucato: it is a good point though, we can still look into that
<Jucato> Hobbsee: lol. I tried.. ended up messing it :)
<Hobbsee> awwww...
<kwwii_> hey Jucato, why don't you try editing it? :-)
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> the author should really take care of that
<kwwii_> Riddell: do you have the authors email address?
<Riddell> kwwii_: of what?
<Riddell> should be in debian/copyright
<Riddell> but it's years old from kde-look, I don't know if I got a response when I e-mailed him
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the gtk equivalent to kdialog ?
<Tonio_> gdialog ? ;)
<jdong|laptop> lol
<Jucato> zenity, I think...
<Tonio_> this amarok script has been done by someone that doesn't even imagin gnome exists :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you mean to say it does?  *gasp*
<Jucato> heh :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: there isn't one
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh, the command line app?  xdialog
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like zenity can do the job, I'm just reading at the man and it is okay isn't it ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: what job?
<Riddell> zenity seems to be the preferred one
<Tonio_> kdialog equivalent :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: are you doing install-mp3?
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, that's for amarok mp3 installer script I try to make gnome compatible.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> ah hah
<Tonio_> Riddell: the script is pure kde hardcoded stuff :)
<Riddell> that's just the way I am, hardcoded KDE :)
<Tonio_> instead of 3 things one, like if kde elif gnome else foo
<Tonio_> Riddell: you did that ? ;)
<Jucato> heh
<Tonio_> Riddell: haha :)
<Jucato> what will be used instead of Adept Batch?
<kwwii_> Riddell: the sound files for startup, etc.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you forgot a crucial if condition though - the one about if (dm != kde)  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio_> Riddell: Zenity]  doesn't have a yes/no option as of now.
<Tonio_> Riddell: grmpf....... hard to make gnome equivalent it seems
<Tonio_> that's required to add multiverse stuff
<Tonio_> Riddell: echo deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse >> /etc/apt/sources.list' && apt-get update &&
<Tonio_> Riddell: gb ??????????
<Riddell> good as any other :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but well... :)
<Hobbsee> night all
<Jucato> argh.. wasn't able to say goodbye... :(
<jjesse_> night hobbse
<_Sime> Tonio_: The latest patches don't appear to be in kde...
<_Sime> Riddell: are you aware that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDEMedia still has patches that need to be put into KDE?
<Riddell> _Sime: yep
<Jucato> _Sime: what would happen if an audio cd is inserted and opens up in Konqueror with /media instead of media:/ ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: is it me or isn't "sudo echo bla > foo" working ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I get a non autorized message
<Jucato> hm.. working here...
<Tonio_> Jucato: try > on a file you don't have permissions :)
<Jucato> oh :)
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio_> Jucato: for example sudo echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tonio_> that fails here
<Tonio_> I can echo in a script ans sudo the script but that's all I can do here
<Jucato> confirmed...
<jdong> Tonio_: that's not how sudo works
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's never worked
<jdong> Tonio_: echo doesn't need sudo access to stdout
<jdong> Tonio_: it's the parent bash (handling the redirection) that needs the escalation
<jdong> Tonio_: try using sudo su -c "echo blah > foo" instead
<_Sime_> Jucato: Audio CD goes to audio:/, there is no other place in the FS.
<Jucato> sudo su -c "echo 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Jucato> rawr... why doesn't my audiocd:/ work... :(
<Tonio_> jdong: I've done via a script, that's the same :)
<jdong> :)
<Jucato> _Sime_: for now, clicking on the Audio CD icon on the desktop opens up media:/
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: per our discussion the other day about flash drives being mounted with sync, I've found that FAT32 is not mounted sync, while ext3 is. I've tested with multiple media types.
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: so therein lies my problem at the library, everyone's FAT32 flash drives are getting fragged becaue they pull them after the unmounting window disappears (like I told them to do), only it's still writing.
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: curious, have you checked if it's the same in gnome?
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: no I haven't. I'm going to follow up on it a bit later - I'll let you know what I can find out about it.
<toma> Tonio_: Leo responded to the bugreport directly, can you discuss it directly with him?
<_Sime_> Jucato: The desktop icons still need work. (TODO)
<Jucato> ah ok :)
<Tonio_> toma: not now gimme a moment, but yes I'd like to discuss with him
<Tonio_> toma: will do 
<DaSkreech> hunger: <M3 ing basket
<Tonio_> Riddell: the script is ready and should handle kde, gnome or any other DM ;)
<Jucato> nice! :)
<Tonio_> I included xterm + Xdialog script in case nore kde or gnome is installed
<Tonio_> will be ugly but working
<Jucato> Tonio_: so it will also install xdialog in KDE, and xterm and xdialog in GNOME?
<Riddell> Tonio_: could you pastebin it?
<Tonio_> Jucato: no
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure gimme a minute
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23138
<Riddell> Tonio_: looks good
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing the different combinasons and uploading if it is okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: the code could be better but gnome guys can do it if they want ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: it might be worth asking about the progress of the spec that does the same thing for gstreamer, mvo was the man I think
<Tonio_> Riddell: will do
<Tonio_> Riddell: the synaptic install command doesn't work...
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea what is the equivalent of adept_batch ?
<Tonio_> gnome-app-install I think ?
<Jucato> isn't gnome-app-install = adept_installer ?
<Tonio_> Jucato: I think yes
<Riddell> Tonio_: ask mvo
<Riddell> it's synaptic something
<jdong> it's synaptic something :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> synaptic man page should get love I think :)
<Tonio_> yop raphink
<raphink> yop Tonio_
<Tonio_> _Sime_: ping ?
<seth|away> raphink, still around?
<raphink> yes seth|away :)
<seth|away> raphink, I think I need re-approved for REVU since you guys moved to the new Launchpad-based system :)
<seth|away> I uploaded a package last night and it never showed up
<allee> Tonio: what's <s> ... </s> ?
<raphink> seth|away: are you in the ubuntu-universe-contributors group on LP?
<seth|away> raphink, yes
<raphink> let me see
<seth|away> https://launchpad.net/people/seth
<raphink> i'll update the keyring seth|away
<raphink> it'll take a few minutes
<seth> thank you raphink :)
<seth> yeah, I just joined, so that's most likely it
<seth> should I reupload, or will it magically appear after you update the gpg keyring
<allee> Tonio_: never mind ;)
<seth> yay raphink, now I have nice gpg output :)
<DaSkreech> Is edgy Shipping with SMART?
<raphink> seth:  :)
<seth> thanks for your time
* seth reuploads his package
<raphink> seth: no need to reupload
<seth> ah
<raphink> it's up already
<seth> okay
<seth> ah, so it is
<DaSkreech> Hi lnxkde
<Tonio_> allee: I was searching for the wikicode to bar text
<Tonio_> allee: <s> works on some wikis but not ubuntu's
<allee> Tonio_: ah, 'k
<allee> never tried this
<Tonio_> allee: ;)
<jdong_> wow... openoffice is pretty useless in edgy, isn't it :P
* jdong_ just found the crash-on-save bug
<jdong_> the... hard way
<Riddell> fabo: do you have any plans for updated icecc packages?
<jjesse_> on a fresh install of knot2, is anyone else seeing problems where katapult is not enabled by default?
<Riddell> jjesse_: known issue, fixed too
<jjesse_> ok
<_Sime_> anyone here know about packaging policies for Python modules?
<Riddell> _Sime_: a bit
<_Sime_> Riddell: do you know much about how Debian/Ubuntu handle modules and the incompatible Python ABI?
<_Sime_> Riddell: are C modules always packaged for 2.3 and 2.4 in one package?
<_Sime_> Riddell: or do you have multiple versions of the same module for the different python version?
<Riddell> _Sime_: different binary packages
<Riddell> so you have python2.4-foo and python2.3-foo
<_Sime_> ok
<_Sime_> We are up to discussing BC and Python versions on the PyKDE list.
<_Sime_> I want to make things as backwards compat as possible in KDE 4 for Python modules and apps that use binary modules etc.
<_Sime_> and python-foo points to the current pythonX.Y-foo package? y/n?
<Riddell> _Sime_: yes
<_Sime_> ok, I think I understand it enough.
<_Sime_> the question on the list is should sip maintain BC between KDE versions, or doesn't it matter thanks to the python module ABI changes.
<DaSkreech> Knot 3 is this week?
<jdong_> DaSkreech: apparently :)
<Riddell> that's why I'm hoping nixternal will show up :)
<nixternal> ya, where is that jerk anyways?
<nixternal> oh wait, here I am
<bddebian> heh
<nixternal> no need to fear, nixternal, is here (physically, obviously not mentally)
<Riddell> nixternal: will you be able to do us a Knot 3 page?
<nixternal> knot 3 is thursday, and of course we will be rocking
<nixternal> you know it Riddell ;)
<nixternal> i will start it today of course, and it will be rather extravagant
<nixternal> when is the freeze btw?
<Riddell> hwdb, hibernate on logout, sime's new gamma page on displayconfig, powermanager changes and kwwii's new artwork when it comes
<Riddell> don't know when freeze is
<nixternal> got it...gonna go do some stuff
<nixternal> bbiab
<Riddell> nixternal: amarok 1.4.3
<nixternal> oh ya..almost forgot about that ;)
<nixternal> Konversation 1?  or was that in Edgy 2
<nixternal> actually..no i didn't add it..it is going in this one as well
<Riddell> good plan
<Riddell> when did ktorrent 2 go in?
<nixternal> it might not have
* nixternal adds it to the list
<Riddell> 2.0.1 is in
<jdong> new kernel... that deserves mention :)
<nixternal> ya, and how it breaks my laptop ;)
<DaSkreech> qcomicbook got in?
<jdong> nixternal: hehe
<Riddell> kwwii_: ping
<Riddell> where's that new kubuntu logo of yours?
<fabo> Riddell: andre sends me a mail yesterday about icecc 0.7.12
<kwwii_> Riddell: how big? there is http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu.sponsorpage.ken.png
<Riddell> fabo: any plans for packaging it?  the akademy dude needs packages
<fabo> Riddell: i prepared it but it seems there's a bug in postint script
<Riddell> kwwii_: needs a transparent background
<kwwii_> Riddell: ok, I can make one, how big?
<fabo> i'll upload it today, keeping the bug on my TODO list
<Riddell> kwwii_: 200 wide
<DaSkreech> Is there a hardware browser in Kubuntu?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: no
<Riddell> but kde-hal-device-manager is in universe
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> testing for edgy?
<kwwii_> Riddell: http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu_logo_201x53.png
<kwwii_> for some reason inkscape would not export it at 200
<Riddell> that's fine :)
<DaSkreech> KDE needs a flower planting app
<kwwii_> DaSkreech: KFlower-planter
<DaSkreech> I've been beaten to it?
<fabo> Riddell: sync request for icecc ?
<Riddell> fabo: once it's in debian of course
<kwwii_> DaSkreech: no, no, *luckily* you still have time
<fabo> uploaded, i can do the sync request ;)
<Riddell> fabo: you rock
<DaSkreech> kwwii_: Sweet. one of those totoally ridiculous apps that you love using but has no real value or use
<fabo> :)
<kwwii_> DaSkreech: most important is that it starts with a K
<DaSkreech> I was trying to think out a good name for it
<DaSkreech> Something with Garden
<DaSkreech> Any lanaguge spells Garden with a K? :)
<kwwii_> none that I know of
<fabo> rosegarden
<fabo> ;)
<DaSkreech> Well maybe I can get the gwenview lawyers to get GardenView submitted to KDE :)
<Tonio_> I'm sick of those distros releasing with xgl and kde
<Tonio_> like opensuse or mandriva...
<Tonio_> using compiz and kde is currently a nonsense..........
<DaSkreech> Well they have gnome as well 
<DaSkreech> And it's now all nonesense :)
<DaSkreech> It make the Compiz guys realize that KDE is in demand
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: yes but they are implementing compiz on kde, using gnome-window-decorator
<Tonio_> configuration is done via gconf etc.......;
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: that results an unthemable desktop.....
<DaSkreech> What we really need is to crack the whip and wave a sign pointint out that kwin has compositing support as well as a plugin structure
<Tonio_> why not wait a bit for kde4 simply ?
<Tonio_> are theu so affraid of vista ?
<DaSkreech> A bit = a year?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: and ? ;)
<Tonio_> I've been using a computer without 3D desktop for 10 years ;)
<DaSkreech> I get itchy if stuff is out for two months
<DaSkreech> Must.... have.... new
<Tonio_> I can wait one more to get something nicelly implemented instead of that nasty hack like opensuse
<DaSkreech> Well Suse has always done nasty hacks
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: the problem is so does mandriva
<DaSkreech> Well wait for a year then Kubuntu will crush them
<DaSkreech> simple :)
<nixternal> DaSkreech: is there a "gardensKape" app yet? ;)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Brilliant!!
<nixternal> i will sell it to ya ;)
<DaSkreech> YOu can plant flowers and watch them grow and pull out weeds
<nixternal> it will cost you
* DaSkreech wonders if he should introduce bugs into his app ^_^
<nixternal> FREE ;)
<nixternal> can you afford that? ;)
<nixternal> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=gardenskape&btnG=Google+Search
<nixternal> nothing with 'gardensKape' online
<kwwii_> now that is a good name
<kwwii_> ohhhh, yeah baby
<DaSkreech> yep Time to fill up that page :)
<nixternal> hehe
* nixternal took a Horticulture course in college
<nixternal> and when you design anything in the garden, it was called gardenscape, and when you did it for your yard or your land, it was called landscape ;) go figure ;)
<DaSkreech> cool You can tell me what makes sense to take note of in flowers and fruits
<DaSkreech> Like water and temp etc
<nixternal> damn
<kwwii_> hehe
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<nixternal> i just stuck my foot in my mouth didn't i?
<nixternal> hahaha
<DaSkreech> Make sure it wasn't fertilized
<fabo> Tonio_: transkode package done ?
* nixternal takes mental note...."KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT!"
<kwwii_> nixternal: I mean, you took one course in it, why can't you help?
<kwwii_> :p
<nixternal> i took many courses..i actually have a landscapers certificate ;)
<nixternal> part of the fun times in the navy i guess
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> a lanscaper in the navy, that makes sense
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> funny thing was..i started the courses on a ship as well
<nixternal> i remember picking flowers in Gibraltor for the course as a matter of fact
<nixternal> plants as well
<kwwii_> lol
<nixternal> i remember one of them damn monkeys at the top of gibraltor stealing my beer and my shirt i bought at a store there
<Tonio_> fabo: nope, I was just thinking about doing one, but I didn't yet :)
* fabo push on TODO
<fabo> Tonio_: i'll ping you if i find time to do it before you :)
<Tonio_> fabo: hehe okay :)
<Tonio_> fabo: I prefer spending time to track bugs currently
<Tonio_> like kdeprint that doesn't work for me at least
* jdong sets new GNOME sounds as his KDE ones :)
<nixternal> jdong: the new Ubuntu sounds are nice aren't they?
<jdong> nixternal: I LOVE them :)
<nixternal> i used to have the Microsoft sound thing...but 4 seconds into it, and an old ladies voice would pop up and say "STFU Already!"
<nixternal> seeing as I hardly ever have to "reboot", the sounds don't matter to me ;)
<jdong> I like the KDE logout sound, too....
<jdong> in that it makes fun of the XP bug
<nixternal> that is the difference between Kubuntu sounds and Microsoft sounds..people don't even realise the sounds in kubuntu, as you never have to reboot it..whereas with a Windows box, it is like someone turned  on the "repeat" function of a CD player ;)
<jdong> lol
<jdong> the MS startup/shutdown sounds are all too obnoxious IMO
<jdong> I love it in computer labs when someone accidentally has their speakers on
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think about removing the "ignore cups error messages" patch to kdelibs
<Tonio_> Riddell: it make current kdeprint debugging almost impossible
<Tonio_> Riddell: may I put it in "old patches" folder ?
* jdong kicks ubuntuforums database server
<DaSkreech> later guys
<seth> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3093 << new polyester if anyone wants to review, cheers
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-12
<Viper550> Hello everyone...
<Viper550> so, except for the (of course) replacing of the ugly purple/bronze wallpaper, are there any other Kubuntu adjustments for Knot 3?
<bddebian> Heya
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: around?
<Hobbsee> i've just found a few more bugs that need fixing
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/16269
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 16269 in kdenetwork "KPPP fails to connect." [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/13694
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 13694 in kdenetwork "kppp will not connect using phone as modem" [Medium,Needs info]  
<Hobbsee> urgh.  kopete stuff is not an easy fix.
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu
<nixternal> Hobbsee: anything else you can think of adding to the list?
<nixternal> anyone know when the freeze is as well?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: today sometime
<Hobbsee> or tonight
<nixternal> ok..so then what updates i have now will be knot 3
<Hobbsee> is *anyone* planning to touch kdenetwork again before knot 3 freeze?
<freeflying> Hi all
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying 
<freeflying> Hobbsee: do you have any slidshow for kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: nope, sorry
<Hobbsee> argh.  someone with more knowledge really needs to look at kppp
<freeflying> Hobbsee: what's wrong with kppp
<Hobbsee> freeflying: did you see the bug reports above?  it doesnt tend to work OOTB
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee, nixternal, bddebian
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<bddebian> Heh, Hi DaSkreech
<Hobbsee> good, building things before main freeze
<Hobbsee> (knot 3)
<DaSkreech> Main isn't frozen?
<DaSkreech>  Oh that Freeze
<Hobbsee> well, it is, so UVF exceptions only
* DaSkreech tries to find the KDE4 SVN of KDM
<nixternal> hiya DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Yo
<nixternal> http://chi.ubuntu-us.org <- top story rulez!
<crimsun> kwii's purplish photo/wall is nice
<crimsun> kwwii's, rather
* DaSkreech just finished reading the Official Ubuntu Book
* DaSkreech needs to submit some patches :)
<DaSkreech> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14577991%40N00/200083719/
<DaSkreech> MM taste of Ubuntu :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> that dude is dead secksy
<DaSkreech> <Fat bastard voice> Secksy Man Secksy man </Fat bastard voice>
<nixternal> haha yes
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure I get the Edubuntu logo :(
<nixternal> come on, pass the torch to the younger generation, they are the flame to burn into the future
<nixternal> i made that up just so you know
<DaSkreech> Ok I thought it was the teaching hitting the students :)
<nixternal> haha
<imbrandon> haha its a child raising its hand ( to ask a question , like in school )
<imbrandon> nixternal / DaSkreech ^^
<nixternal> what does it look like a flame?
<DaSkreech> I just assumed it must be a teacher since it has a longer hand :)
<imbrandon> umm you know those are people in a circle right ;)
<nixternal> i know the CoF is people
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> i see it now
<nixternal> hahah
<nixternal> shush
* nixternal jets
<DaSkreech> Yeah Don't all *buntu's have to have circle?
<DaSkreech> >a< circle 
<nixternal> so then, we are gear heads?  i think Auto mechanics would have something to say about that ;)
<DaSkreech> Yeah But at least xubuntu supports community exercise 
<nixternal> haha
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu-libre should be funny :)
<DaSkreech> Punch of people running from Jail in a circle?
<freeflying_> Riddell: arounds?
<nixternal> g'nite ;)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Night
<Lure> Riddell: why do we depend on language-pack-gnome-en-base?
<imbrandon> Welcome to #kubuntu-devel ! | Main Freeze for Knot 3 | TODO:  Gamin fixes at: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Merges at: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:imbrandon] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel ! | Main Freeze for Knot 3 | TODO:  Gamin fixes at: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Merges at: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems
<Tonio__> Hobbsee: ping ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio__: heya!
<imbrandon> moins Tonio__
<Tonio__> Hobbsee: fine ?
<Tonio__> yop imbrandon
<Hobbsee> Tonio__: hmmm?
<Tonio__> Hobbsee: you ping me last night ?
<Tonio__> morning el :)
<imbrandon> morn el
<Hobbsee> Tonio__: ahhh.  it's out of date now, dont worry.  was going to ask if you had anything to add to kdenetwork before i got it uploaded
<Hobbsee> hey el 
<Tonio__> Hobbsee: okay
<Tonio__> Hobbsee: I've been playing with kdelibs and kdeprint this night, but couldn't find the error...
<el> morn Hobbsee, imbrandon Tonio__ :)
<Tonio__> Hobbsee: I've been removing patches, looking at the code blabla, looking at the logs...
<Hobbsee> Tonio__: eek, fun
<Hobbsee> Tonio__: which error is this?
<Tonio__> debugging kde is a pain cause we really miss logs and informations
<Tonio__> Hobbsee: unable to click "local usb lpt blabla"
<Hobbsee> ah right, yes
<imbrandon> welp 13 hours untill i get eaten by the TB wolves ;)
<Tonio__> I don't understant since cups and web admin work, and http connection to cups is successfull
<Tonio__> so I miss the point
<Tonio__> imbrandon: it'll be  okay ;)
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio__> imbrandon: I already went there and it was not that hard ;)
* Tonio__ will be there to support my FLOSS friend imbrandon
<Tonio__> I'll ping raphink too
<imbrandon> yea i think i'll be ok, its just the case of the nerves like when i went for MOTU 
<raphink> yop
<imbrandon> and it was an easy 5 minute thing , but i was VERY nervious ;)
<Tonio__> imbrandon: yes it was the same for me
<Tonio__> really nervous before, and cool after ;)
<imbrandon> hehe yea
<Tonio__> hehe raphink
<Tonio__> raphink: tu seras la pour supporter imbrandon pour coredev ce soir ?
<imbrandon> raphink, you gonna be able to come make it and cheer me on too ? , i forgot to ask crimsun , but Tonio__ and Riddell will make it
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: for what?  oh, core?
<Hobbsee> nice
<imbrandon> yea core-dev
<raphink> I hope so Tonio__
<raphink> not sure
<Tonio_> I'm suddenly wondering what's the point concerning adept and the usability spec
<Tonio_> anyone has news concerning this ?
<imbrandon> i dunno , i've been kinda wondering the same thing
<Tonio_> mornfall: ping ?
<imbrandon> i know mornfall took a little time off but no one else has really helped him with it either
<Tonio_> the source is the best way to get informations
<imbrandon> ( code wise )
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes I know :(
<Tonio_> adept is quite complicated code
<imbrandon> yea
<Tonio_> although I don't know if it is merged in kde svn
<mornfall> pong
<Tonio_> that would probably help
<Tonio_> mornfall: heya !!
<imbrandon> moins mornfall
<mornfall> hi
<Tonio_> mornfall: we were just wondering adept status, since we didn't saw you speeking here those latest weeks :)
<mbiebl> sebas: ping
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: looks possible to close bug 57066
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57066 in kdebase "Choosing which grub item to boot into when restarting doesn't work" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57066
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool, okay
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: there is diff attached from the kde bug ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we just have to wait for the end of the freeze...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm preparing the package
<Hobbsee> well, yeah, but i wasnt sure if it was actually committed or not
<Hobbsee> cool
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well we can test it and then commit :)*
<Tonio_> those freezes are annoying.... although I can understand the need of them
<mbiebl> sebas: just wanted to let you know, that your patch (threshold for battery charge level before suspending) worked as expected
<mornfall> sorry i got carried away :)
<mornfall> i took time off yes
<Tonio_> mornfall: hehe :)
<mornfall> i have compiled adept yesterday, after many weeks of inactivity
<mornfall> but
<mornfall> i don't know what the future has in store for me
<mbiebl> sebas: Still I think the threshold should be something like 20% or 30%, 50% is too high imho
<Tonio_> sebas: +1
<Tonio_> mbiebl: +1 sorry :)
<Tonio_> going by 10% step or better 5% would be better 
* Tonio_ takes a coffee cause it is hard this morning
<kwwii> moin
<imbrandon> heya kwwii
<kwwii> hi imbrandon
<mornfall> imbrandon, Tonio_, i'll try to get into adept coding again over the few next weeks, if that helps any
<mornfall> i'll prolly miss both edgy and etch
<mornfall> but i'm not in hurry anymore :p
<imbrandon> mornfall, thats ok, mostly just wanted to know how it/you was doing ;) we realize ( well i do ) that you dont get paid to do this ;)
<imbrandon> but thats good to hear 
<mornfall> Devin Townsend -- Night
<Tonio_> mornfall: listening to devin townsend ? love this :)
<mornfall> aye
<mornfall> (Hide Nowhere)
<mornfall> only have this one album tho :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: no pb concerning adept, that's free software, so it goes as you can/want/decide :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: hehe, you should try other ones, this guy is a real genius
<Tonio_> I have his very first album there, with steve vai, not that cool, but okay too ;)
* Tonio_ is listening to "End of the Beginning" by Jason Becker on Perspective [Amarok] 
<Tonio_> love this too, my favorite album so far
<Tonio_> and this guy's life is so... inspiring and dramatic
<Tonio_> I'm very surprized by www.live.com
<Tonio_> results are as good as google here...
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested in a search profile for konq ? I know it is MS, but it looks almost good :)
<Tonio_> salut PascalFr
<PascalFr> hello Tonio_
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kdm patch looks like working properly here :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool :)
<Hobbsee> i just got it in my inbox a while back
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yup ;) we now have to wait for the end of freeze to upload
<Hobbsee> of course, yes
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, unless we can convince Riddell its critical ( if its the logout/turn off thing i think it is ) then it can be uploaded
<imbrandon> heya apachelogger how was the confrence
<apachelogger> imbrandon: well, kinda bad
<imbrandon> ouch
<apachelogger> we got a bad location
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: how about a www.live.com search for konq ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ....
<Hobbsee> is windows live search any good?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm testing and I must say I'm a bit impressed
<Tonio_> better than google sometimes
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Tonio_> results are more recent and sometimes more precises
<Tonio_> I don't mind it is microsoft stuff, google isn't any better ;)
* Hobbsee tries a couple
<Tonio_> google only does proprietary stuff  too
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  put it in - why not?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ethically, if we don't want to provide live.com because it is MS, we have to remove msn from kopere too :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: not exactly, but....
<Hobbsee> i see your point
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: argh another bug
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: if you stop looking, you might not find the bugs :P
<Tonio_> I can add a new search engine, but if I click one to have it in the select box, and click ok, it doesn't appear
<Tonio_> and if I go back to the config, it isn't checked
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: can you cinfirm this ?
<Tonio_> s/cinfirm/confirm
<Tonio_> that's an old bug afaik
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: now unclick the first thing "activate blabla" and reclick, then validate, it'll work
<Tonio_> weird
<Tonio_> the point is I think click an engine isn't seen by konq
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: should be easy to fix
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: the unclick the first thing "activate blah blah?"  i dont have any activate thing
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, but reclick, then "apply" button comes on, and so you can apply your settings
<Tonio_> that'll work
<Tonio_> the point is clicking the engines button isn't seen by konq as a change
<Tonio_> that's why it doesn't apply the settings
<Hobbsee> right
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117309
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 117309 in general "Bug when adding search-engines to the search toolbar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  
<Tonio_> known issue
<Tonio_> old one...
<Tonio_> looks like there is a fix ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah ! it works with space indeed but not mouse click
* imbrandon just applied for a job in Spain , hehe *crosses fingers*
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can you confirm this please ? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/60058
<Tonio_> ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60058 in kdebase "Impossible to apply changes in search engines config popup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<imbrandon> yea one sec
<imbrandon> hrm actualy i cant reporduce it
<imbrandon> seems to work ok here
<imbrandon> you mean open the config, lcik a box next to the search engine, then apply ... correct ?
<imbrandon> click*
<imbrandon> Tonio_, ^^
<Tonio_> imbrandon: re-go in the config and look, changes are not applyed ;)
<Tonio_> now do it with space and it works
<imbrandon> ahh ok, yea your right
<Tonio_> description isn't correct I agree, I forgot to mention that...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: not a problem since I am working on fixing this, shouldn't be hard
<Tonio_>             this, SLOT(checkFavoritesChanged()));
<Tonio_>      connect(m_dlg->lvSearchProviders, SIGNAL(spacePressed(QListViewItem *)),
<Tonio_>             this, SLOT(checkFavoritesChanged()));
<Tonio_> +    connect(m_dlg->lvSearchProviders, SIGNAL(clicked(QListViewItem *)),
<Tonio_> +           this, SLOT(checkFavoritesChanged()));
<Tonio_> +
<Tonio_> that should do the job
<imbrandon> yup , looks like it
<Tonio_> sorry for the pasting ;)
<Tonio_> I want a paste.kubuntu.org !!!!!!!!!
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> pastebin is shit now...... almost unusable
<imbrandon> i can make one on imbrandon.com if you want ( or do the php code for riddell for kubuntu.org too )
<imbrandon> if he wants
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I was looking at that spec : https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-marketing
<imbrandon> a pastebin should be simple
<Tonio_> should we talk there about a "decent website" ? :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: well I can make that php code too, but that already exists, so there is no need of this :)
<Tonio_> kubuntu.org needs love, really..... expecially compared to edubuntu or xubuntu websites
<imbrandon> yea , Riddell said the code for it is in bzr somewhere , i might check it out, after all thats what i did for a job for many years ( a php based webdesigner )
<Riddell> products/kubuntu-website
<imbrandon> woot cool ;)
<imbrandon> moins Riddell
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you be interested if I can find a (very) good webmaster to manage kubuntu.org ?
<imbrandon> can we put a pastbin on kubuntu.org ? 
<imbrandon> ( i'll code it )
<Riddell> imbrandon: there's no database on that server
<Riddell> Tonio_: to do what?
<imbrandon> ahh
<Tonio_> Riddell: my best friend is kubuntu user and one of the best coders I've ever seen
<Tonio_> Riddell: clean code, php stuff to manage news, working on design etc.....
<Tonio_> implementing a planet also would be nice for kubuntu, since most ubuntu planets arround are full of gnome stuff
<Tonio_> they are not of any use for kubuntu users
<Tonio_> Riddell: lots of things can be done
<Riddell> the way to fix that is to all subscribe to planet and blog kde stuff
<Riddell> I don't want to have yet another planet to read
<imbrandon> me either, put your blog on p.u.c and blog KDE ;)
<imbrandon> but i agree that alot of other stuff can be made "better"
<imbrandon> like a page with /all/ the kubuntu.org repo info and tidbits on it
<imbrandon> would be nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://kubuntu.no-ip.org
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm working on this, but I'm searching for a kubuntu theme first :)
<Riddell> yeah, that one is a bit brown :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i have a kubuntu-logo hat on my gotchi/blog ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> imbrandon: may I see it ?
<imbrandon> www.imbrandon.com
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> easy nuff 
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: well that's just my opinion, but kubuntu website looks mostly non-professionnal and unmanaged in my view...
<Tonio_> compare to other *buntu ones
<imbrandon> we'll we're the only ones that put "news" on there but it is a bit jumbled looking, i'm checking out a branch of the code now to see if i can do anything to help
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm happy for your friend to make a bzr branch so we can look at his ideas
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will talk about that with him yes
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'm building kdebase, let's hope the fix works...
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you aware of the kdeprint issue ? this is major one... I've been playing arround this all the night but didn't find the reason of this
<imbrandon> Riddell, i got a warning you might want to see, dunno exactly what it means , but its just a warning ......
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel$ bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jr/kubuntu-website/main kubuntu-web
<imbrandon> Format <RepositoryFormat6> for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jr/kubuntu-website/main/.bzr/ is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<Tonio_> Riddell: one thing is sure, the issue isn't due to our patches
<Riddell> imbrandon: me too, but running bzr upgrade doesn't seem to fix it, not sure what to do but it seems harmless
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've not looked at kdeprint no
<imbrandon> okies, just wanted to show ya ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it is simply impossible to install a printer... the "local, usb, lpt" radio is disabled
<Tonio_> Riddell: bug 59502
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59502 in kdebase "Impossible to install new printer with kdeprint (edgy)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59502
<seaLne> in a package that builds more than one binary package how do i specify what goes where? is it with .install files?
<seaLne> if there is no .install files be default does stuff just go into the first package?
<Riddell> seaLne: yes, with .install files
<seaLne> ta
<Riddell> no install files means nothing gets installed, unless copy the files there yourself in debian/rules
<Lure> Riddell: [08:42]  <Lure> Riddell: why do we depend on language-pack-gnome-en-base?
<Riddell> Lure: erk?
<Riddell> Lure: what does?
<Lure> language-pack-kde-en-base
<Lure> apt-cache rdepends language-pack-gnome-en-base
<Lure> Todays apt-get upgrade installed it for me - and I though I have a clean KDE system ;-)
<Riddell> silly silly pitti
<Riddell> hmm wait, on closer inspection it doesn't seem to
<Lure> Riddell: maybe it was fixed inbetween?
<Riddell> seaLne: also you need to install rule to install to debian/tmp/
<seaLne> Riddell: as apposed to debian/$appname ?
<Riddell> seaLne: yes
<Lure> Riddell: interesting, apt-get remove did remove only two gnome lang packages, so it looks that I just did upgrade at wrong time...
<Riddell> phew
<seaLne> so debian/tmp rather than $(DESTDIR) ?
<Riddell> depends what DESTDIR is set to
<Riddell> it might be set to debian/tmp anyway
<Tonio_> imbrandon: patch works :)
<seaLne> trying to swap over to cdbs and make it multiple binary packages was probably a bad idea as i don't know why things are broken :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I have to report it upstream
<imbrandon> Tonio_, cool
<imbrandon> good deal
<imbrandon> brb breakfast time
<Tonio_> imbrandon: bon apptit ;)
<Riddell> seaLne: what package is this?
<seaLne> afflib
<seaLne> an old attempt is on revu
<freeflying> Riddell: how about scim-chewing and scim-pinyin for dapper-updates?
<Riddell> freeflying: I think a change like that is too big for a stable release
<Riddell> kwwii: how's the artwork going?  seems we're already in knot 3 freeze
<kwwii> hehe, I am still working on the kdm icons
<kwwii> Riddell: I could give you the new wallpaper, color scheme and gradient for the window deco, it you want it
<kwwii> or is it too late already
<Tonio_> does someone have a floppy disk here ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: i have a floppy, but no floppy drive anymore :p
<Tonio_> kwwii: arf ;)
<Tonio_> I'm trying to investigate kde bug 120619
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 120619 in media "Mounting floppies doesn't work" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120619
<imbrandon> none of my computers have floppy drives ;(
<Tonio_> according to ervin this dependancy issue, but I can see the hal-system-storage-* scripts
<Tonio_> so maybe that works on edgy...
<Tonio_> would be nice if someone could confirm this...
<kwwii> Riddell: http://bootsplash.org/KnotImages.tar.gz is what is done and can be included so far
<kwwii> Riddell: note that I included a much larger wallpaper pic, so we need to edit the KDM file to reflect the new size
<kwwii> 1920x1440, so that it works on wide screens
<kwwii> Riddell: the icons for kdm won't be done until a bit later, as I have to go to my accountant this afternoon
<Riddell> kwwii: thanks
<freeflying> Riddell: then what shall I do, many guys complain that they can't use skype opera, etc.
<Tonio_> kwwii: back to blue ? I was getting used to purple :)
<Riddell> freeflying: we can change it in edgy and see what happens, but I'm pretty sure a change like that won't be allowed into dapper
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you planning kdebase upload before end of freeze ? I have changes to add to (2 bug fixes)
<kwwii> Tonio_: well, it is still purple
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm not planning one
<Tonio_> kwwii: well blued purple here :)
<kwwii> exactly
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay so I can prepare a package for end of freeze
<marseillai> grrrrrrrrrr hard to make 5.1 sound work under linux!
<Tonio_> marseillai: yup, sound on linux sucks a bit...
<kwwii> we will see what people like more, the purple or the blue, and then we can go with that
<freeflying> Riddell: okay,thanks
<kwwii> I still have not found anyone who has seen the usplash
<Tonio_> kwwii: nope, fails here too.......
<marseillai> Tonio_: do you have an idea what i need to configure? i've tryed with alsamixer but it doesn't work! :(
<Tonio_> kwwii: is there a launchpad bug ? cause I have to add this to KubuntuEfgyKnownProblems
<Tonio_> marseillai: I have never been able to figure out how alsa works.... sound on linux is a mystery for me
<kwwii> Tonio_: not that I know of
<Lure> kwwii: kdm icons? is this suspend/hibernate actions?
<Tonio_> kwwii: I'm reporting
<Riddell> Tonio_: no kdebase uploads planned, what changes do you have?
<freeflying> Riddell: can I ask for maininclusion now, because of the damn C++ ABI( scim stuffs)
<Tonio_> Riddell: closing bug 57066 and bug 60058
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57066 in kdebase "Choosing which grub item to boot into when restarting doesn't work" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57066
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60058 in kdebase "Impossible to apply changes in search engines config popup" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60058
<imbrandon> Riddell, if you or Tonio_ do a kdebase upload before the knot can you pull out the purple patch please ( me and kwwii decided to do it diffrently )
<Riddell> imbrandon: good point
<kwwii> yes
<Tonio_> imbrandon: depends if Riddell autorizes me to upload hehe :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<Riddell> freeflying: well you can always try, I'm not sure that you've done enough uploads though
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can you paste me your patch please ? I'll include to my current package
<imbrandon> Tonio_, its just a removeal of an existing patch
<freeflying> Riddell: no, I mean include scim-bridge into main  :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: which ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, lemme look, one sec
<Tonio_> thx
<freeflying> Riddell: scim-bridge can solve many C++ ABI issues
<Riddell> freeflying: ah right.  that's a gtk thing as far as I can tell so best to discuss it with the gnome desktop team
<Riddell> freeflying: seb128 is on holiday today, dholbach should be around
<freeflying> Riddell: not only gtk stuffs, scim-bridge has qt-client, it can solve the problems like we can not input in native with scim in opera skype,etc
<Riddell> kwwii: no new kdm theme then?
<imbrandon> Riddell, hrm what was that patch called, i'm looking for it for Tonio_
<kwwii> Riddell: I could give you one with funky icons, but that would make more bugs than do good
<Riddell> freeflying: in that case the package description needs fixed :)
<Riddell> kwwii: ok, we'll wait
<kwwii> Riddell: can we still include a new one after knot?
<Riddell> kwwii: sure
<Riddell> imbrandon: isn't it in kdelibs?
<kwwii> cool
<imbrandon> ahh thats right it was kdelibs
<kwwii> I should probably be done sometime tonight
<freeflying> Riddell: I haven't uploaded the latest one :p
<freeflying> Riddell: I'm working on it, cause it need split into at least three binaies
<imbrandon> Tonio_, its kubuntu_58_aboutpage_artwork.diff.uu ( and the cahnge to the debian/rules ) in kdelibs 
<imbrandon> Riddell, ^^
<imbrandon> brb phone
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ah kdelibs
<Tonio_> imbrandon: is there a bug opened by this patch or not ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, no , no bug, we ( kwwii me Riddell ) decided not to use it ( it was what made all the about pages purple )
<kwwii> Lure: yes, I am trying to get rid of the text :-)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'm preparing the package, but it'll have to wait for freeze end I assume
<Tonio_> Riddell: unless you want to have clean colors for knot3 ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: the patch was not whole, so it created a bug
<imbrandon> i /think/ Riddell can approve that since we dont really want that in knot3
<Riddell> freeflying: the current package depends on gtk and cairo and stuff, hopefully the new one won't have to for the qt side
<kwwii> Lure: sorry, I missed your question till now :-)
<freeflying> Riddell: sure, it do  :)
<Lure> kwwii: npb
<Lure> kwwii: and thanks for 1920x1200 wallpaper ;-
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: kdelibs package is ready
<Tonio_> Riddell: want it uploaded for knot3 or not ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: what do we have now?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well we have this :
<kwwii> Lure: well, it is 1920x1440 so it will be scaled on your monitor, but at least it fits :-)
<Lure> kwwii: that is fine - just that I do not get random trash on the right ;-)
<kwwii> ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/capture5.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: nasty...
<Tonio_> would be better without that bug ;)
<kwwii> if you squint your eyes you hardly see it at all!
<kwwii> :p
<Tonio_> kwwii: hehe
<Tonio_> kwwii: is there a launchpad bug concerning this ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: so kdelibs to fix artwork, kdebase to fix grub and search and k-d-s with kwwii's artwork
<Riddell> Tonio_: could I see a debdiff of your kdebase?
<kwwii> Tonio_: nope, it is a known issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<kwwii> btw...the file "windowdecotest_new3.png" in that tar.gz is an improved gradient for the window decoration
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23207 here is kdebase debdiff
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdelibs one is just patch removal no no need to debdiff I think :)
<mbiebl> Tonio_: about the problem with usplash, have you checked that /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so points to the correct theme?
<Tonio_> mbiebl: I think yes but let me check ;)
* kwwii heads out to the tax-man :-(
<kwwii> bll
<kwwii> bbl
<mbiebl> I had to run update-alternatives --conf manually. After that the usplash worked fine (more or less)
<Tonio_> mbiebl: hum, that's it you're right......
<mbiebl> update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so should fix it
<Tonio_> kwwii: link to /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so instead of /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so
<Riddell> kwwii: did you have changes to make to the kwin settings?
<kwwii> Riddell: yes, the window deco overlay gradient in that tar.gz
<Riddell> kwwii: I got that, but you were talking about shade on the text and window border size
<kwwii> turn off shadowed text in windodeco
<kwwii> change window border to 3
<kwwii> round top corners
<Riddell> Borderwidth=4 currently
<kwwii> Riddell: exactly, we should reduce it one pixel
<Riddell> kwwii: done
<Tonio_> mbiebl: rebooting to test usplash, will let you know
<kwwii> Riddell: killer
<Tm_T> :)
<kwwii> not sure exactly what I am getting on my computere, but I do not even have /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so
<Riddell> kwwii: do you have /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so ?
<mbiebl> Yeah, that's why /etc/alternatives/ubuntu-artwork.so is a dangling symlink
<kwwii> Riddell: yes, I have that
<kwwii> so I should link to that instead of the funky /etc link
<kwwii> ?
<Tonio_> mbiebl: the update-alternatives doesn't work hare...
<mbiebl> Tonio_: did you update your initrd?
<kwwii> yeah, it complains here too
<kwwii> update my initrd? why don't I just do that whole thing by hand
<Tonio_> mbiebl: nope, but there is something weird in the output, I must say I don't understand
<kwwii> boah, I can see 16 color usplash coming back to haunt me
<Tonio_> mbiebl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23208
<mbiebl> /etc/alternatives/ubuntu-artwork.so has to point to the correct *.so file, then update your initrd
<Tonio_> mbiebl: I can't let it point to the correct one, look at the log :)
<mbiebl> You can fix the symlink with update-alternatives, after that run update-initramfs -u
<kwwii> Tonio_: I got that same error (but in english)
<Tonio_> mbiebl: ah !!
<Tonio_> Riddell: that can be fixed in kds package easilly, just adding the update-alternative thing to postinst, no ?
<Riddell> we already have it
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ?
<Riddell> but it's probably missing something to fix it if you already have an alternative for kubuntu
<mbiebl> Did older versions of kubuntu-artwork-usplash install /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so
<mbiebl> If so, postinst should probably delete the old alternative first and the install the new one.
<Tonio_> mbiebl: it is supposed to ;)
<Riddell> mbiebl: yes
<kwwii> so, do I need to link uspash-artwork.so to usplash-theme-kubuntu.so? in /usr/lib/usplash?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah !
<Tonio_> ./debian/kubuntu-artwork-usplash.prerm:    update-alternatives --remove usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so
<Tonio_> shouldn't we s/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so/kubuntu-splash.so there ?
<kwwii>  I think I will wait until Tonio_ get's it figured out and then ask him :p
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think we are not removing the good one :) I'm testing this
<Riddell> kwwii: rm /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so; sudo ln -s /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<Hobbsee> boo
<Riddell> it's Hobbsee!
* imbrandon hides
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it is!
<kwwii> I'll reboot on the way out...see you all later
* Hobbsee throws some water balloons at imbrandon 
* imbrandon steped behind kwwii so they hit him
<Hobbsee> oh dear, now your'e both covered in water.
<imbrandon> wow , it looks like i have a GOOD chance at that job in spain
<imbrandon> that would be awesom
<Hobbsee> nice!  what job is this?
<Tonio_> Riddell: got it ;)
<imbrandon> Warp Networks ( ebox ) , one of the guys posted it on planet.k.o
<kwwii> imbrandon: then you could come and visit me much cheaper :-)
<imbrandon> kwwii, haha yea
* kwwii is out
<Tonio_> Riddell: sudo update-alternatives --remove-all usplash-artwork.so removes it correctly
<Tonio_> Riddell: tested in kds here, it works correctly
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm fixing...
<mbiebl> Tonio_: this should have been called by the old kubuntu-artwork-usplash package.
<Tonio_> mbiebl: probably yes
<mbiebl> Not by the new one.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee,  i sent them my CV and they replied within the hour ( 3 times ) and just interviewed me on IRC ( oftc )
<Tonio_> mbiebl: also, that's not an issue removing and reinstalling everytime
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice :)
<Tonio_> mbiebl: well the point is that it will need 2 update of the package for the fix to apply...
<Riddell> mbiebl: the link is only removed in the .prerm if the package is removed, not if it's upgraded
<mbiebl> You could upload a version, which calls update-alternatives --remove-all usplash-artwork.so in postinst
<mbiebl> before adding the new one.
<Riddell> mbiebl: that seems like the best idea
<Riddell> well, not --remove-all
<mbiebl> But keep the current prerm as it is.
<Riddell> just remove the kubuntu one
<mbiebl> Ah, right ;-)
<Hobbsee> oh yay, my kdenetwork changes went in.
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't work unfortunatelly, I haven't been able to remove it with standard --remove foo bar thing
<Riddell> update-alternatives --remove usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, and that failed here
<Riddell> Tonio_: is your alternatives in manual or auto?  
<Riddell> update-alternatives --display usplash-artwork.so
<Tonio_> Riddell: how to check this ?
<Riddell> first line with that command
<Tonio_> Riddell: currently auto
<Tonio_> but I removed the old one so I can't check
<marseillai> there's no alsaconf under ubuntu ???? :|
<Tonio_> Riddell: only way I found to remove was --remove-all, but that can be a local issue....
<jdong> marseillai: who uses that anymore :P
<marseillai> me
<Tonio_> can someone confirm please ?
<marseillai> to try to configure 5.1
<Hobbsee> argh.  trying to eat foil is a bad idea.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: please ? :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sorry, confirm what how?
<Tonio_> sudo update-alternatives --remove usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so && ls -l /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: do you get one line output after this ?
<GNUrante> Hi
<Hobbsee> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 2006-09-08 08:01 /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so -> /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ^
<Tonio_> Riddell: so it looks like globally failing.... is there a way to force this ?
<Tonio_> appart from --remove-all of course :)
<Riddell> hi GNUrante 
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: use --removal-all, then add the new one :P
<Riddell> Tonio_: it worked for me
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that'll impact people using both gnome and kde....
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum.... strange
<GNUrante> Riddell: Hi! =)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: point
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, but you have a strange system :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: +1 ^^
<Hobbsee> :P
<Tonio_> the point is that we don't know how to do this propperly.....;
<Tm_T> is that official voting? then +1 from me too
<Tm_T> ;--P
<Lure> Tm_T: only KCC is allowed to vote ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<Hobbsee> :P
<Tm_T> ok, count that as "support" then ;)
<Hobbsee> maybe we should allow everyone else half a vote.  or quarter vote or something.
<Lure> and Riddell cannot vote as his system is in question ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mbiebl> Tonio_: if update-alternatives --remove usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so does not work for you, it also explains why the old prerm did not successfully remove the alternative.
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can do as you say, give the package to Hobbsee and see if it works better in a package :)
* Hobbsee looks at the talk w.r.t usplash in #ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> Riddell: lol
<Tonio_> mbiebl: well I never removed the package, only updated it, so prerm didn't apply
<Hobbsee> s/ Riddell / Tonio_ /
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I was serious :) I'm packaging right now
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sure, okay
<mbiebl> iirc prerm is also called on updates.
<Tonio_> mbiebl: ah ?... I will have learned something today ^^
<Tonio_> mbiebl: I always though prerm was avoided during updates...
<Tonio_> okay so we don't have any solution...
<Riddell> mbiebl: it has a case) remove statement
<mbiebl> Riddell: that's why it does not properly upgrade
<jjesse> morning
<Tonio_> mbiebl, Riddell: no it failed because the removal command is incorrect
<Tonio_> update-alternatives --remove usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so
<Tonio_> that's not the good command, so it might explain why upgrades didn't fix this
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's correct for the current package
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but that will not remove old thing, unless the good command has been use on previous versions
<Riddell> Hobbsee: try http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-artwork-usplash_6.10-32_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> 404'd
<Hobbsee> Riddell: 404'd
<Tonio_> Riddell: too quick for me.... build is still running here
<Riddell> Hobbsee: try http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu-artwork-usplash_6.10-32_i386.deb
<mbiebl> Tonio_: yes, that's why I suggested to remove the old one in *postinst* before installing the new one.
<Tonio_> mbiebl: yup, you wwere right indeed :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.  what am i doing then?
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~/Desktop$ ls -l /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<Hobbsee> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 2006-09-08 08:01 /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so -> /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: weird.......
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: rather
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what does this give you?  update-alternatives --display usplash-artwork.so
<GNUrante> what do you think about a screensaver for Kubuntu like this: http://www.gnuton.org/blog/projects/kdescreensaverkcad/ ?
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~/Desktop$ update-alternatives --display usplash-artwork.sousplash-artwork.so - status is manual.
<Hobbsee>  link currently points to /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so
<Hobbsee> /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so - priority 15
<Hobbsee> Current `best' version is /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you have it manual, that's the problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably same for me
<Hobbsee> Riddell: likely to be the default
<Riddell> fixed by  sudo update-alternatives --auto usplash-artwork.so
<Tonio_> Riddell: great
<Riddell> the default is auto
<Tonio_> GNUrante: any screenshot available ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: the ones on that page, it looks like
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I can't see them.......
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: http://www.gnuton.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/05/KCad2.0_3.thumbnail.png
<Hobbsee> goes from 1-3 (the last digit)
<Tonio_> GNUrante: you're blog's code is crappy :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes it works in firefox
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah.  you were trying in konq or something?
<GNUrante> see http://www.gnuton.org/blog/projects/kdescreensaverkcad/ version (with windoze logo)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe, yes, it looks like my adblock rules are a bit violent :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heh
<Tonio_> GNUrante: sorry, local issue :)
<GNUrante> Tonio_: why it's crappy?
<GNUrante> Tonio_: :P
<GNUrante> =)
* Hobbsee notes that it's set to auto.  now what?  :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: now restart the -remove command
<Tonio_> and then ls -l again
<Tonio_> you should see a different
<Hobbsee> ahhh...yep
<Tonio_> s/t/ce
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what now ?
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~/Desktop$ sudo update-alternatives --remove usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so && ls -l /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<Hobbsee> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 41 2006-09-12 23:20 /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so -> /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> it's in green, not red, too
<Hobbsee> maybe you need to set it to auto before running your other command?
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you doing the package or do you want me to do the stuff in postinst ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: should be auto
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: retry the --display command
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i dont think i've changed the defaults
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: neither did I.....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, now it's set to auto
<Tonio_> okay, cool :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what i'm suggesting is, check if it's set to auto to begin with, if not, change it, then do the whole remove thing
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we can simply force it to auto in any case, that shouldn't cause any issue
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm doing it (along with ken's artwork)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that works too
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, and just one last thing, are you upload kdebase or can I do it eventually ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I just asked mithrandir for permission, no reply yet
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, let's wait. kdelibs is ready here too
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse 
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have to check is the alternative is set to manual for most dapper users, since in that case, the workarround cannot be temporary... we would have to keep it for distro updates
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, wow i just found out / realized atleaste 2 of the head guys for this company in spain are DD KDE maintainers ;)
<imbrandon> this could turn out to be cool
<Riddell> imbrandon: issac and dato?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe.  so you can use their power anyway, even if you dont get the job
<imbrandon> Riddell, yea
<Tm_T> Tonio_: ahoy
<imbrandon> Riddell, i'm on oftc talking to them now
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, heheh
<Tonio_> Tm_T: none of those guys didn't even respond to me........
<Tm_T> usplash-artwork.so - status is auto. link currently points to /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so
<Tm_T> /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so - priority 10
<Tm_T> Current `best' version is /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so.
<Tm_T> /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so - priority 50
<Tonio_> Tm_T: okay you are in auto
<Tonio_> Tm_T: none of those bastards didn't even took a second to help us..........
<Tonio_> Tm_T: and we're working for them....... that sucks
<Tm_T> well, sometimes there's only "passive" newbies
<Tm_T> I think many active users are gone somewhere else
<Tonio_> and the same guys will shy if usplash doesn't work after update......
<Tm_T> yup
<Tonio_> this is why I don't accept they don't repond, since they'll be the very first to shy...
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I said what I had to say...
<Tm_T> ugh
<Tonio_> damn that's incredible, I am totally ignored......
<Tonio_> just a 3 seconds contrib is too much for them...
<Tm_T> I think we need channel to more skilled and/or active users
<Tm_T> -offtopic was it, for awhile, it changed after time
<Tonio_> Tm_T: well they are active, but they just don't give a shit in helping, looks like
<Tm_T> Tonio_: active as ready to help
<Tm_T> and interested to know how thing works
<Tonio_> Tm_T: yes...
<Tm_T> not just "help me"
<Tonio_> Tm_T: no need ot understand how it works...
<Riddell> Tonio_: no reply from mithrandir, lets just upload and see what happens
<Tonio_> Tm_T: they just have to paste the command I said in konsole and gimme the response...
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'm uploading kdebase and kdelibs
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you can take the yelling later, yeah :P
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I'll poke active ones, one second
<Tm_T> man, ssh is slow over gprs :-P
<Tonio_> Tm_T: ;)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: you see, that's THE problem of FLOSS...
<Tm_T> ok, "yes"
<Tm_T> auto seems to be there
<Tonio_> Tm_T: to many fanatics trying to "spread the oss spirit" and that are simply egotists, not ready to even help a second....
<Tonio_> Tm_T: cool, although I would have liked 10 or 20 responses to be sure, since Hobbsee and I got manual without any change from us...
<Tm_T> hmm, several auto responses this far
<Tm_T> (4)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: cool
<Tonio_> pv asking ?
<Tm_T> pv?
<Tonio_> private asking
<Tm_T> no, just asked in finnish channels :p
<Tonio_> Tm_T: finish guys are nice :)
<Tm_T> less "newbie" fuss and more action
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I'll ping you when I have 10 similar responses
<Tonio_> Tm_T: thanks :)
<seth|away> what command should I run, Tonio_?
* seth|away just woke up
<Tm_T> update-alternatives --display usplash-artwork.so
<seth> alright, one sec, booting the edgy box
<Tonio_> seth: and tell me if you have manuel or auto setting :)
<Hobbsee> oh darn it!
* Hobbsee gets the dunce cap award for the day
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why's that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i was going to put my laptop on to charge for uni tomorrow, and i completely forgot.  so now the battery is almost dead.
<seth> Tonio_, manual
* Hobbsee tries not to leave this charging overnight.
<Tonio_> seth: okay, dapper native install or breezy update ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: s/dapper/edgy/ && s/breezy/dapper/
<Tm_T> Tonio_: all auto in dapper systems, it seems
<seth> Tonio_, dapper native install -> edgy dist-upgrade
<seth> Tonio_, on my dapper native install it is set to auto
<seth> (different computer)
* seth sets it to auto on the edgy computer too
<seth> Hobbsee, erm, there's nothing wrong with charging a lappy overnight
<Tonio_> Riddell: it looks like something happens during the update that changes from auto to manual...
<seth> it will stop charging when it is 100%
<Tonio_> most dapper users have auto and edgy users have manual settings
<Hobbsee> seth: yes.  i've yet to have it catch fire or something.  but still.  i'm paranoid :P
<seth> too paranoid
<imbrandon> okies i need to go take a ( short ) nap before the TB meeting today , see you all in a few hours ( about 4 so i'm awake in time ) gnight Riddell / Hobbsee / Tonio_ and everyone
<seth> paranoia should never affect your daily routine :P
<Hobbsee> night imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> seth: true that.  ish.
<seth> hmm
* seth looks for clean white coat
* Hobbsee ate them all.
<seth> :(
<seth> but my name is embroidered on them and everything
<seth> now people won't call me Dr. Seth
* seth finds one hiding in the back of the closet that Hobbsee missed
<seth> yay
<Hobbsee> seth: surely they call you Dr. Kinast
<Hobbsee> i never miss.
<seth> I'm off to the lab
<Hobbsee> cya seth|away 
<seth|away> bye Hobbsee <3
<Tm_T> Tonio_: ok, just one dapper with "manual", he don't remember if he had do something to it himself
<Tonio_> Tm_T: that's really strange....
<Tonio_> Lure: concerning optical medias bug, the problem is that the patches are already in
<Tonio_> but they have been added to long ago to be the latest, that's why I don't understand...
<Tonio_> Lure: looks like latest ones are not on the page
<Tonio_> _Sime_: ping ? ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: and also the issue is still there :)
<imbrandon> ok one quote that made my day better , then i'm REALLY off to sleep ;) [08:16]  <koke> yep, that's why I think a "debuntu" conference would help everybody
<kwwii> re
<kwwii> so my usplash fails because it cannot find the screen size
<jdong> what's this about kubuntu going blue again?
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> it is a test to decide which one people like more, and it is not totally blue
<jdong> I see
<Hobbsee> how blue is this?  screenshot?
<kwwii> it is another variation on the one we already used, don't worry
<kwwii> I like the older one better, but I put this one in to appease a few people
<kwwii> and get everyones opinion
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee still wants a screenshot
<kwwii> Hobbsee: get http://bootsplash.org/KnotImages.tar.gz it is in there
* jdong grabs tarball
<Hobbsee> nice
<Tonio_> allee: I'm on bug 59334
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59334 in kubuntu-default-settings "Wrong language and country in kdeglobals" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59334
<Riddell> Tonio_: I think raphink looked at that
<Tonio_> allee: it looks like back to english is due no language detected, and it's hardcoded in the source, that's the first point :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? yes he did but afaik he didn't found still... maybe I'll have more chance...
<kwwii> screenshot here: http://bootsplash.org/snapshot2.png
<kwwii> I get the feeling that people might like the last wallpaper better
<Lure> Tonio_: are you sure? _Sime_ updated one and is still on "Pending" list...
<jdong> kwwii: the new one doesn't look too bad
<GNUrante> bye!
<kwwii> jdong: yes, but which one is better?
<Tonio_> Lure: yes but that's it, the patches are already in...
<jdong> kwwii: personally, I think the new one is better
<kwwii> of course they are all good...I made them! :p
<kwwii> hehe
<Tonio_> Lure: and the issue isn't resolved here so that's why I would like to make a point with him first :)
<jdong> kwwii: I'm not that fond of the yellowish hues
<kwwii> I was also thinking about saving the blue version for edgy+1
<Tonio_> Lure: you can check kdebase and kdelibs sources, patches are in
<kwwii> kinda do a bit of work in advance
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, then we should update wiki page..
<kwwii> :-)
<jdong> kwwii: it looks like ubuntu seeped into kubuntu's laundry and the colors never washed out all the way :)
<Tonio_> Lure: no since there is a difference with the supposed date of the patches
<Tonio_> Lure: they have been added before supposedly written, that's why I think patches on the page are not the latest ones
<Tonio_> supposed to be but they are not
<kwwii> jdong: I kinda liked it because it drew the two projects back together a bit
<jdong> kwwii: no! not supposed to happen! never!
<jdong> :)
<jdong> we infiltrate them... not vice versa :)
<jdong> it's the gtk QT engine, not the qt GTK engine :)
<kwwii> hehe
<jdong> but either way, both schemes look good to me.. I don't have that big a preference :)
<Hobbsee> mind you, i'm currently annoyed at how difficult it is to get the bsod screensaver in kubuntu.
<Hobbsee> looks like you need xscreensaver-data-extra, but need to have xscreensavers installed for it to work.
<Tm_T> mooh
<Tm_T> kwwii: played around with that curve thing and one logo: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current-temp.png
<Tm_T> grey background is by kdesktop
<kwwii> that looks much classier
<Tm_T> heh
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: that gradient looks heaps better
<Hobbsee> and not fair, you're using the crystal icons, for screenshots :P
<Hobbsee> bedtime.
<kwwii_> at least someone says nice things to me
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> kwwii_: you will be good soil to trees
<Tm_T> isn't that nice ;)
<Tm_T> food and sleep ->
* bddebian whispers sweet nothings to kwwii_
<kwwii_> hehe
<nixternal> ktorrent 2.0.2. is this going to be in Knot 3 or no?
<jdong> nixternal: I doubt it from the way it looks
<jdong> all the info for a UVF exception has been sitting there for a week, no activity
<Tonio_> kwwii_: sudo usplash works here, but fails at boot. Probably due to the resolution detection I assume
<Tonio_> allee: 
<Tonio_> cat kdebase-3.5.4/kcontrol/locale/default/Makefile.am
<Tonio_> kcm_locale_data_DATA = entry.desktop
<Tonio_> kcm_locale_datadir = $(kde_locale)/en_US
<kwwii_> Tonio_: yeah, Kaimon told me he is fixing something
<Tonio_> allee: I'm now wondering if bug 59334 is a real bug or a "feature"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59334 in kubuntu-default-settings "Wrong language and country in kdeglobals" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59334
<hunger> Why is my freenode setup in konversation suddenly hijacked to irc.ubuntu.com?
<nixternal> Riddell: the HWDB, is that installed by default in Knot 3?
<Tonio_> allee: would be interesting to compare with another distro
<jdong> hunger: because mez wrote a patch to do that :)
<jdong> hunger: irc.ubuntu.com points to whatever irc server ubuntu is using
<jdong> at the time, freenode
<hunger> jdong: I do not care which server ubuntu is using! I want to use freenode.
<Riddell> nixternal: yes
<jdong> hunger: change it back :)
<nixternal> how do you access it?
<jdong> hunger: and tell mez to stop hijacking your IRC settings :)
<hunger> jdong: Would you guys please stop messing with the stuff I have configured? I spend time configuring my system the way I want it. It is extremly impolite to keep changing stuff with each upgrade.
<jdong> hunger: dude, you're using a development branch....
<hunger> jdong: Sorry, that was not meant for yoou.
<hunger> jdong: What does that have to do with it?
<jdong> hunger: you won't get a lot of the setting changes (i.e. themes, etc) that come with the newer release unless the package changes it
<hunger> jdong: I do expect the occassional breakage and I do not mind that. But I do mind people changing the stuff I configured.
<Tonio_> [17:41]  <-- _: Huahua ajoute le pseudo et %2 l'objectif"I will be back!" a quitt ce serveur (%2).
<nixternal> irc.ubuntu.com == irc.freenode.net
<Tonio_> hurgh ! is that french translation related issue or ?
<jdong> Tonio_: lol, I don't think that french translation was done right... :)
<Tonio_> jdong: hum..........
<Tonio_> jdong: works for you ?
* jdong is not french.... :)
<Tonio_> trying with english...
<hunger> Configuration is user data just like text documents, etc. That should be sacrosanct for packages to mess with.
<jdong> but the "ajoute le pseudo et %2 l'objectif" part really concerns me :)
<jdong> [11:43]  <-- Tonio_ has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<jdong> [11:43]  --> Tonio_ has joined this channel (n=tonio@179.8.100-84.rev.gaoland.net).
<jdong> that was good, Tonio_
<Tonio_> okay I'm in english...
<Tonio_> can someone leave and join please ?
<Tonio_> jdong: yes but can be locale issue maybe
<Tonio_> okay it works....... let's go to rosetta
<jdong> while we're complaining about konversation.... why is the hotkey for moving the tab up alt+shift+left?
<jdong> wouldn't say.... UP.. make more sense?
<allee> Tonio_: Could you confirm the bug?  AFAIR when I installed Kubuntu in German the desktop came up in with german translations too (dapper)
<Tonio_> allee: yes, that's not the bug ;)
<Tonio_> allee: the only thing concerns clicking "defaults"
<allee> Tonio_: side note: instead of post inst I would suggest to use Language[e] = or something like this.
<Tonio_> allee: when I install in french kde comes with french, but if I click defaults, then kde switches to en_US
<allee> Tonio_: ah, the defaults  I remember this problem.
<Tonio_> allee: kubuntu language out of the box doesn't bug at all
<allee> Tonio_: I'm not sure but I remember lots of fixes for kcm modules, that sound like fixing exactly this bug
<Tonio_> only that default thing... and looking at kdebase code, it looks like a "wanted feature", not a bug
<Tonio_> allee: in svn ?
<allee> Tonio_: yes, 3_5_branch
<allee> wait ...
<Tonio_> allee: okay ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: any blog links or regular links for:  "Hibernate on Logout" and "Power Manager Changes" as well as "Gamma Page/Display Config from sime"?
<allee> Tonio_: wb
<allee> Tonio_: it was helio. Lots of commits like: Setting module to use system defaults
<Tonio_> allee: ;)
<allee> Tonio_: maybe ping him on #kde-devel?  From the commits msg and some Re: I think he addressed the problem but better ask him.  Maybe I'm wrong
<Tonio_> allee: would be interesting to bet a patch and test maybe no ?
<allee> Tonio_: asking him first or do a branch pull kcm/ of kdebase  (he did lots of fixes for other modules too)
<Riddell> nixternal: nope
<Tonio_> allee: will do, thanks for the tip :)
<Riddell> nixternal: hwdb is in the menu, install hwdb-kde to find it
<nixternal> oh. so it has to be installed manually right now then?
<allee> Tonio_: most of this happened 22nd of August
<Tonio_> allee: interesting ;)
<allee> Tonio_: filtering kde-commits ML is really interesting read ;)
<Tonio_> allee: yup, I should subscribe to this :)
<allee> Tonio_: NOOOOO
<Tonio_> allee: ?
<allee> Tonio_: there's a filter service out, where you can subscribe to only parts of kde-commits ml.
<allee> Tonio_: kde-commits volume is huge.  Using this service is on todo since month, but too busy right now :(
<Tonio_> allee: okay I'll have a look ;)
<allee> toma: ^^ afair you told me one about thei kde-commits filter service?
<Tonio_> allee: any url plz ? :)
<allee> toma: ^^
<allee> Tonio_: no but toma, was always good bookmark-fallback ;)  He know all the KDE goodies around in the net
<allee> brb
<Tonio_> allee: will remember hehe ^^
<Tm_T> humm
<Tm_T> http://www.derkarl.org/cvscommits.phtml
<Tm_T> <3
<Tm_T> rss from there, lovely
<allee> Tonio_: http://commitfilter.kde.org/ ?
<jdong> muahaha
* jdong builds crack-optimized firefox 2.0b2
<jdong> segfaults, here I come!
<jdong> --enable-optimize=-O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=nocona -mfpmath=sse -freorder-blocks -fno-reorder-functions -gstabs+ -pipe
<nixternal> crimsun: are you around at all?
<Tonio_> allee: thanks
<kwwii_> time for dinner
<kwwii_> bbl
<Tonio_> raphink: yop t'as une seconde ?
<raphink> heu rapidement
<Tonio_> vivi, t'as edgy la ?
<raphink> non
<Tonio_> ca prend 4 secondes
<Tonio_> bon bah voila pas besoin d'en savoir plus :)
<raphink> hh
<raphink> je vais pas tarder  passer sous edgy
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<raphink> on a sorti ichthux 6.09 aujourd'hui
<raphink> donc maintenant on passe sur edgy pour dvelopper
<Tonio_> putain sur rosetta on peut pas afficher plus de 10 lignes a chaque fois ?
<Tonio_> c galre pour corriger une ligne errone
<Tonio_> mais alors galre comme jamais
<Tonio_> raphink: on peut pas faire de recherche dans les templates ?
<raphink> pas que je sache
<Tonio_> waip bah pour corriger une ligne foireuse, t'es oblig de te taper TOUTES les pages
<toma> ca va?
<Tonio_> toma: ;)
<seaLne> is it just doc team that can edit help.u.com pages?
<Riddell> seaLne: I'm not sure
<Riddell> it's certainly restricted
<beligum> Hi all
<beligum> somebody found time to take a look at ScreenKast yet?
<seaLne> Riddell: i was just thinking https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3 where it talks about just having /home encrypted should have a warning about some stuff may be exposed due to tmp files
<seaLne> thats the main way you get evidence when investigating encrypted data :)
<seth|lappy> beligum, link to screenkast?
<seth|lappy> I'll take a peek
<Lure> alybody seen allee in recent days? or any other user with multiple batteries on laptop?
<beligum> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3048
<beligum> you'll need libinstrudeo too: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3047
<seth|lappy> beligum, this shouldn't be a native package, you should create it with orig and diff
<seth|lappy> also target distro should be edgy, not unstable
<beligum> allright, thanks (this is my first package for ubuntu, so please be gentle ;-))
<seth|lappy> yeah, no worries :)
<seaLne> beligum: did you look at the lintian output that is complaining about .svn dirs?
<beligum> crap, I thought I deleted them
<kwwii> re
<seth|lappy> beligum, also you don't need to b-d the source package on g++ or similar build tools
<seth|lappy> if you require a very specific version of g++, it's okay to b-d on a version, but my guess is that you don't need those at all
<beligum> this all for libinstrudeo and screenkast ?
<seaLne> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<seaLne> beligum: ^
<seaLne> that way you can check that the package builds fine with the depnds you have specified
<beligum> how do I quickly re-build the .changes file and check it with lintian?
<beligum> btw, thx, seaLne
<seth|lappy> debuild -S -sa will give you a new *source.changes to run lintian on, I believe
<crimsun> nixternal: pong
<beligum> why do I get a "newer-standards-version 3.7.2" lintian-warning?
<nixternal> ya, there was a guy with an issue earlier, and i figured if anyone could fix it, it was you..he has since left though
<nixternal> <jayphi> i tried to boot ubuntu from my second hard drive but it gives me the message /bin/sh:  can't access tty; job control off  Can someone please help?
<nixternal> it was a stock install, no nfs..
<crimsun> dapper or edgy?
<nixternal> i told him to email the ubuntu-users list, and hopefully someone would help him..dapper
<crimsun> beligum: see the output from ``apt-cache madison debian-policy''
<crimsun> nixternal: ok.
<beligum> ok, so I need to change the control file to 3.6.2.2
<seaLne> 3.7.2 is the latest
<seth|lappy> 3.7.2.1 methinks, actually?
<seth|lappy> debian-policy |    3.7.2.1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages
<seaLne>  minor versions probably make not much difference
<beligum> my god, I'm officially stupid, I'm trying to build an edgy package on dapper
<crimsun> beligum: 3.7.2 is fine if your source package adheres to policy 3.7.2. The lintian warning is just that.
<seth|lappy> beligum, that's what pbuilder is for... so you can build edgy packages in a clean-room environment, no matter what distro you happen to be running
<beligum> hmm, ok
<crimsun> imbrandon: ping
<Lure> crimsun: he said that he will be here, so he probably felt a sleep...
<ryanakca> kwwii: hey, I have that iconset packaged.... http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3098
<imbrandon> Riddell, crimsun ping
<imbrandon> can you poke in the meeting 
<_beligum> q: where is the pbuilder chroot env installed?
<seaLne> it is unpacked each time its run to ensure its clean
<crimsun> beligum: /tmp/ if you're referring to extraction, otherwise /var/cache/pbuilder/base.tgz for the packed.
<beligum> ok, thx
<Viper550> Hello kwwii and everyone else
<beligum> Can I just run sudo pbuilder in the directory where I unpacked the tarball and created my debian directory ?
<kwwii> hi Viper550
<Viper550> Any major artwork changes or minor adjustments for Knot 3?
<kwwii> well, the bg is going to a blue-purple version
<kwwii> the color scheme was tweaked a bit
<kwwii> the window deco gradient was changed
<Viper550> That's good, I thought the wallpaper was a bit weird with the bronze
<beligum> found it, nevermind
* rouzic is away / se ha ido
* rouzic is back / ha vuelto
<beligum> lol, no, I didn't
<Viper550> Are there any screenshots yet
<beligum> crimsun or seth|lappy, I get this error after a "sudo debuild -S -sa"; gpg: skipped "Bram Biesbrouck <b@beligum.org>": secret key not available
<beligum> why's that?
<beligum> (I must admit I'm pretty new to gpg)
<toma> beligum: do you have a secret key?
<beligum> yes
<toma> for which emailaddress?
<beligum> the one specified
<toma> sure?
<beligum> no ;-)
<beligum> how can I check that?
<toma> gpg -K
<beligum> ok, everything looks fine
<toma> hmm, you  were in a pbuilder?
<toma> or a debuild?
<beligum> debuild
<beligum> but sudo
<toma> ah
<beligum> should I install fakeroot instead?
<beligum> sorry, just thinking of that
<toma> not sure, i only use pbuilder
<toma> but as su it will probably not find your key
<beligum> how do I build a new source-tarball using pbuilder?
<toma> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<toma> ;-) it was a guess but it works ;-)
<beligum> I guessed I needed to generate a .dsc file using debuild first, and then compile it with pbuilder
<beligum> I already read that tutorial
<beligum> but it doesn't present a solution :(
<toma> create the .dsc with dpkg-source 
<toma> dpkg -b folder/
<toma> dpkg-source -b folder/
<toma> then run the pbuilder on the generated dsc
<beligum> allright, thanks
<toma> whenever you change something in folder/debian/whatever, rerun the dpkg-source command and the pbuilder
<beligum> pbuilder using sudo, right?
<toma> yes
<beligum> mkay
<toma> you can debsign it afterwards
<toma> but then you'll have the same problem probably
<toma> but i don't know how to solve that
<beligum> works perfectly using fakeroot
<toma> oh, that was su related. i forgot
<beligum> indeed
<beligum> ok, new problem
<beligum> Couldn't find package libdts-dev
<toma> imbrandon: concrats!
<Lathiat> imbrandon: phew ;)
<Lathiat> imbrandon: would you like a cold towels? :)
<toma> you survived the >1 hour interigation
<imbrandon> wow
<imbrandon> that was a grilling ;)
<imbrandon> thanks everyone
<beligum> hmm, could it be that the ubuntu website and the repository are out of sync?
<kwwii> ryanakca: ping? I just read the log, sorry I missed your comment
<ryanakca> kwwii: lol, np
<ryanakca> kwwii: had I given you the link?
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> kwwii: new blue colors are okay finally :)
<kwwii> :p
<Tonio_> kwwii: I just saw kdm stuff isn't there at the moment
<kwwii> dude, we are reverting to the old version, just because of that comment
<Lure> Tonio_: now you come, when imbrandon was grilled for an hour w/o any kubuntu -core-dev to cheer ;-)
<kwwii> kdm should work, the ksplash stuff is still messed up
<Tonio_> kwwii: my girlfriend lets you know she appreciates blue too :)
<ryanakca> ewww... are we switching back to blue?
<Lure> Tonio_: but he passed anyhow ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes I know, sorry but I wasn't in the mood to come...
* ryanakca loves his purple...
<Tonio_> Mother at phone since we have a little familly issue at the moment.......
<kwwii> well, it is blue-purple
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'm honnestly sorry but I couldn't be there
<ryanakca> pity...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: 
* ryanakca curses the color change
<Tonio_> Lure: was it okay for imbrandon ?
<kwwii> "a little family issue" sounds like your girlfriend is pregnant
<Lure> Tonio_: I am just teasing you - you will have to read logs to see the grill ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, he did well 
<Tonio_> Lure: no core was there........ damn...
<Tonio_> shame on me, really
<Lure> kwwii: lol
<Tonio_> Lure: is the log online ?
<Tonio_> Lure: he's approved then ? cool :)
<Lure> Tonio_: probably not yet, but important is this:
<Lure> [23:06]  <mdz> imbrandon: congratulations and welcome
<Lure> ;-)
<ryanakca> kwwii: I think he's ignoring that comment :P
<Tonio_> ah... so it is a temporary no and yes in a few weeks ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: familly issue is my parents having lots of problem to accept the dog's death...
<Tonio_> kwwii: can sound ridiculous, but well...
<Viper550> Everyone, me and kwwii were talking about what we should do about KDE themes for Kubuntu
<Lure> Tonio_: wrong - he got enough support
<Tonio_> kwwii: I couldn't say to my mother crying at phone "hey I've a meeting" ;)
<kwwii> Tonio_: sorry to give you shit
<Tonio_> sounds loginc
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yup i got in woot ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii: hey, there's no problem :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: just to explain the situation... I'm embarrassed since I promissed imbrandon to be there to support him
<Viper550> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tonio_> imbrandon: beg your pardon, that's unfair...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: is there a way to read the log ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ho you got mdz ? hard to attempt with him... he has hard and strong questions...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: congrats ;)
<kwwii> has anyone here tried the QtCurve style (and the corresponding GTK engine?)
<imbrandon> hehe it was over one hour, and i'm sure its in the logs
<imbrandon> 3:05 to past 4pm
<imbrandon> ( local time )
<Tonio_> kwwii: I did, it is not bad at all
<ryanakca> kwwii: might have... is it new? (I've tried a pile of kde styles)... (if it isn't a KDE style, my bad :D )
<toma> imbrandon: remind me of that when I want to apply for motu
<imbrandon> haha
<imbrandon> ok
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can you put your logs online ? I'd like to read those :)
<Viper550> Okay, QtCurve is this nice new KDE style...with a twist
<imbrandon> Tonio_, one sec i'll look for the public link
<kwwii> ryanakca: not too new
<kwwii> it is very glossy
<Lure> Tonio_: I will paste them 
<Tonio_> imbrandon: thanks
<Tonio_> Lure: please
<ryanakca> kwwii: link?
<imbrandon> Lure, it should be in the public logs already
<kwwii> ryanakca: somewhere on kde-look.org
<Viper550> It's very configurable, but it has one great feature that will make it perfect for Kubuntu
<kwwii> :-)
<Viper550> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492
<Viper550> (native Dapper package) http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40920
<Lure> Tonio_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23258
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks !
<ryanakca> Viper550: which is...
<imbrandon> Lure, thanks
<Viper550> The theme has 2 parts, a KDE style and a GTK engine
<ryanakca> looks nice-ish
* kwwii tries to build it
<Viper550> The GTK theme portion uses the QtCurve GTK engine to read the configuration for the QtCurve KDE theme, giving GTK apps like Firefox the EXACT SAME APPEARANCE
<ryanakca> nice
* ryanakca hates the fact that FF looks one way and KDE the other... it "clashes"
<Viper550> Alot of people have been driven away from Kubuntu because there is no GTK theme (aka in their case, Firefox doesn't look very good)
<Lure> Viper550: that sounds nice
<Viper550> Alot of people prefer Firefox over Konqueror due to it's popularity
<Lure> Viper550: any side-effects for users using both GNOME and KDE on system (multiple users with different DE) - is this completely per-user?
<Lure> Viper550: particularly GTK engine part
<Viper550> GTK themes undeer Gnome are different than GTK themes baseline
* ryanakca prefers  FF over konq...
* kwwii like konqi waaaayyyyyyyyy better
* Lure prefers FF over konq for web, but konq rocks for file mgmt
<kwwii> FF is a nice web browser, but nothing else
<Viper550> Gnome gets it's GTK theme settings from the local gConf using the Gnome Settings Daemon, everywhere else, it's from the .gtkrc-2.0 file in your home directory
<eean> I liked konqi before web 2.0
<kwwii> hehe, web 2.0
<kwwii> that should almost be a bad word
<Viper550> So when you use KDE, it looks all consistent, and under Gnome, it uses your standard Gnome selection
<eean> it is already
<eean> I felt dirty using it
* ryanakca googles web 2.0
<Viper550> Even worse, when you use a different KDE style, the color schemes will still match when using the QtCurve GTK theme!
<nixternal> there is no way I am the only one seeding Kubuntu Edgy downloads for Knot 2
<beligum> is there a way to apt-cache search for a package in a pbuilder chroot ?
<Lure> Viper550: not that I care about GNOME users, but we had issues with GTK Styles and Fonts issues
<Viper550> Like what?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: OMG... one hour questionning...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: congrats you did well !
<imbrandon> Tonio_, thanks ;)
<Tonio_> and once more I'm sorry since looking at the question I could have been helpfull....
<Viper550> So, who's with me on the QtCurve train?
<Tonio_> Viper550: hum, I'm not that hot
<Lure> Viper550: gtk apps looked like shit in gnome after KDE GTK sytles were applied - Tonio fixed this in k-d-s
<beligum> what about the questionning? I'm not following.
<Tonio_> Viper550: it looks like qtcurve has issues with our gtk-qt-engine afaik
<kwwii> in whiich package does one find the xserver includes?
<Tonio_> Viper550: needs deep test before any attempt
<kwwii> -dev?
<Viper550> Note, this is an entirely different system! It's not the QtGTK engine that messes everything up
<Tonio_> Viper550: yes but gtk-qt-engine has one advantage :
<Lure> Viper550: so we qould need to drop QtGTK? That may be an issue at this point in time (after feature freeze)
<Tonio_> respect gnome settings for kde/gnome users
<Viper550> ???
<Tonio_> Lure: yes especially that gtk-qt-engine does more than simply binding the theme
<Viper550> really?
<Tonio_> Lure: it changes scrollbars on the fly, and allow fonts synchronisation
<Viper550> oh great...
<Tonio_> Viper550: if we remove it, how will kde users sync the gtk fonts when they change them ? :)
<Viper550> If you want to never mind about the GTK theme, Polyester is a bit better: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27968
<Tonio_> Viper550: gtk-qt-engine also binds kde icons on gtk apps
<Viper550> QtCurve binds Scrollbars, Icons, and style/colors, but not fonts unfortunatly
<Tonio_> Viper550: fonts too ? interesting
<kwwii> well, that doesn't build
<Tonio_> Viper550: yes, fonts is a major point, since it is a pain to configure gtk apps fonts when you don't have gnome installed
<Tonio_> Viper550: let's rediscuss this for edgy+1, but honnestly, this is a deep change and it is too late for this
<Lure> Viper550: can we have universe package for testing in Edgy?
<Viper550> Never mind, if you just want a glossy theme and not care about GTK, Polyester is nicer
<yveslu> hi, will fontconfig 2.4 be in edgy?
<Tonio_> Viper550: also the other advantage of gtk-qt-engine is that a user can change it's theme, gtk apps are still sync...
<Lure> Viper550: isn't polyester in beta still?
<Viper550> Yeah...
<Tonio_> Viper550: with qtcurve, people that want an homogenous theme will not be able to change it...
<Viper550> Not exactly, they are using the term "beta" because it's not 1.0
<Tonio_> Viper550: so this question is very problematic
<ryanakca> Viper550: it installs, but I don't see anything under "Style" in KControl
<Viper550> Ahh ryanacka, you have to install both the KDE style and the GTK engine, 2 separate files!
<Viper550> 1st AND 2nd file
<ryanakca> oh
<Viper550> But, there was a Kubuntu Dapper package too you know
<ryanakca> Viper550: but they're different versions... (KDE 3 - 0.42.3) (Gtk 2 - 0.42.2)
<Lure> kwwii: didn't you mention rounded upper corners today? I do not seem to get them here...
<Viper550> I know, 0.42.3 is a KDE3 only update
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> ooh, rounded upper corners...
<Viper550> Okay, to everyone concerned about the GTK portion...
<ryanakca> Viper550: still doesn't show up... I installed ../QtCurve-Gtk2-0.42.2.tar.gz  ../QtCurve-KDE3-0.42.3.tar.gz   *goes back to poking it*
<kwwii> Lure: yes, I did
<Viper550> Compiled both...AND SET TO THE CORRECT PREFIX?
* imbrandon looks at the room title , nope no gtk concerns in here
<kwwii> Lure: but I think that is one of those things that Jonathan rather dislikes :-)
<Lure> kwwii: so he dropped it silently ;-)
<kwwii> well, maybe there was just too much to do :-)
<Lure> kwwii: like disto logo instead of K icon ;-)
<imbrandon> hehe
<kwwii> hehe
<nixternal> is the top right image in konqi gonna be fixed before knot 3?
<imbrandon> Lure, yea we need that
<Viper550> Polyester would just work better, and actually looks alot cooler than QtCurve
<imbrandon> nixternal, it was fixed last night dodo
<ryanakca> Lure: well... I have one of those... look for kde-icons-crystal-diamon on REVU
<imbrandon> nixternal, update man
<nixternal> well...apt-get update didn't fix it
* ryanakca updates
<Viper550> Crystal Diamond...WICKED!
<nixternal> i can't update it any further
<kwwii> Viper550: polyester is very much like lipstick, which is what we have
<imbrandon> Viper550, we are well into UVF and also feature freeze so changing the deco now isnt a concern
<ryanakca> Viper550: where am I supposed to install to?
<Lure> kwwii: it has more glossy look
<Viper550>  /usr
<Viper550> Polyester does have a Lipstik like mode, but it's base mode is gloss
<kwwii> hrm, I shuld try it again
<imbrandon> nixternal, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edgy-changes/2006-September/005489.html
<Viper550> Oh yeah kwwii, on KDE look there were also Kubuntu packages
<ryanakca> Viper550: no duh... KDE part installed to /usr/share/apps/kstyle/themes/qtcurve.themerc , GTK to /usr/share/themes/QtCurve/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<Lure> kwwii: I would like to have it, but I am concerns with potential bugs this late in process - remember cpu load due crystal window deco?
<kwwii> Viper550: dude, I run ppc, there are never packages on websites for me
<Lure> s/concerns/concerned/
<Viper550> oh, never knew that!
<kwwii> Lure: yes, I know
<kwwii> Lure: it would take a major action to change something now
<kwwii> well, changing things is not soo hard, adding things would be
<ryanakca> Viper550: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3098     feel free to review it at the same time :)
<imbrandon> ryanakca, Viper550 isnt a MOTU ( he dosent even run {k}ubuntu ;)
<Viper550> Yeah, I'm not MOTU, and I'm RPM based!
<ryanakca> Oh yeah... he runs FC5, eh?
<Viper550> Okay, I used to use Ubuntu when I joined this group
* ryanakca remembers now... 
<imbrandon> Viper550, btw there is a art channel ;)
<Viper550> That's where the QtCurve talks began...
<ryanakca> #kubuntu-devel-art ?
<imbrandon> ryanakca, no
<Viper550> Then I suggested "Let's bring it up in kubuntu-devel"!
<imbrandon> #ubuntu-artwork
<imbrandon> Viper550, wow bad call ;)
<nixternal> imbrandon: thats great the kdelibs was accepted last night..but it didn't fix the blue rectangle/konqi logo
<nixternal> i have 4 kubuntu edgy machines..just updated, and every single one has the same issue
<Lure> nixternal: it fixed it for me...
<imbrandon> nixternal, sure it does, it removes all the purple from the rest of it 
<Lure> nixternal: only kdm splash is still old purple...
<nixternal> well, konqi on all 4 boxes is still blue
<nixternal> i just installed with the latest image as well, and did apt-get updates
<imbrandon> nixternal, as it should be 
* ryanakca wonders who's idea it was to switch to a blueish-purple... I liked my plain old purple
<kwwii> Lure: we need to point the path of the slash bg to the right wallpaper
<Viper550> And why I brought up QtCurve, is because I brought up my glossy panel
<kwwii> ryanakca: it was my idea
* ryanakca hopes he isn't being ignorant and that the "blueish-purple" is his beloved purple
<nixternal> well, i have 4 blue konqi logos after updates..so i don't get it...is there a new repo?
<ryanakca> kwwii: and edgy+1 will be purple?
<imbrandon> nixternal, and just so you dont keep pulling your hair out it hasent be built yet ;)
<kwwii> note that I am, until now, only the "artist in chief" for kubuntu for this cycle
<imbrandon> but it will before release ;)
<nixternal> so it is still blue then? until it has been built of course
<kwwii> ryanakca: and it is puple
<kwwii> the window deco is still purple, the color scheme is purple
<nixternal> and on my ubuntu box, now i have a big dumb "Artwork Preview" on my wallpaper ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal, it will stay blue dammit, did you not read what i said, the purple left from the rest of it though
<kwwii> the amarok is purple (still need to improve on that)
* imbrandon kicks nixternal in the nads
<nixternal> oh...there was to much "higlighting" up there
<nixternal> why back to blue?
<imbrandon> omg , ok your 3 days late
<nixternal> the purple looks sweet
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> well..i have been gone for 3 days
<nixternal> 4 actually
<Viper550> I brought up QtCurve because he wanted the panel to match
<imbrandon> becouse it was too much purple, it will get redone before the final release
<Lure> nixternal: we changed it as you said your monitor was burnt by it ;-)
<Lathiat> so i booted kubuntu edgy knot 2 and i see that the konqi painting orange on the wallpaper for april fools was a sign of things to come.. ;)
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> haha the wallpaper yes...but the purple konqi background was nice
<imbrandon> it was too much
<nixternal> i still have that wallpaper as well...
<nixternal> anyways...has the freeze occured?
<nixternal> for knot 3
<Lathiat> yep
<Lathiat> see topic
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> right in front of my eyes
<Lure> nixternal: you like it now when you got the blue one? ;-)
<imbrandon> nixternal, yes read the topic ( but that dosent mean things wont change as there is still things on the buildd's )
<nixternal> oh well then...i won't do any artwork stuff for this release...as it hasn't changed from knot 2
<Tonio_> Viper550: let's rediscuss this later....
<Viper550> Actually is has
<Tonio_> Viper550: edgy is on the way to be released and we have *much* important things to figure out
<imbrandon> omg he gets on my LAST nerve , maybe its becouse i'm tired
<nixternal> haha
<imbrandon> nixternal, btw i just made core-dev \0/ yay 
<nixternal> congrats brother!!! \o/
<nixternal> you got a big ass head, use a lower case o, otherwise you look like a freakin' conehead ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I think he his qtcurve upstream no ?
<GNUrante> Hi!
<Tonio_> imbrandon: he already went during breezy dev cycle if my memory is correct
<imbrandon> Tonio_, not sure
<kwwii> I told him no, for a shorter version of the same things you said, and he said "I'll take this to kubuntu-devel!!!" and I said "hehe, go ahead"
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'm pretty certain
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> lol @ kwwii
<imbrandon> he'll email the art list next
<nixternal> isn't he the same one pimping fedora on the lists?
<kwwii> I must admit, he has a panel bg he made (much like yours imbrandon) and it looks nice
<kwwii> nixternal: yepp
<nixternal> ahhh
<imbrandon> kwwii, hehe
<nixternal> ya, i almost replied with an anti-coc
<kwwii> that fact alone gets him ignored
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> i almost spamassasined his ass
<nixternal> btw, i like the colors of fedora, but the helix crap is old, especially coming from hardware work with nvidia
<nixternal> and ati
<nixternal> they wore that helix crap out the past few years
<kwwii> lol
<nixternal> im all about simple, clean, and good looking
<nixternal> bling bling in an OS is just like it is in real life - RETARDED!
<nixternal> someone put a boog on my screen
<nixternal> man..ubuntu likes to fade everything out when you click on something
<Lure> time for bed -> good nite all!
<kwwii> night Lure
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-13
* jdong spots typos on EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu
<jdong> ack, got some free time :)
* jdong hits edit
<Hawkwind> nixternal: Seems you have a fan club!
<nixternal> that is me
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> im doing screen shots for Edgy and the Knot 3 release
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, didn't think it was really you
<Hawkwind> Hah
<jdong> imbrandon: congrats on core-dev status :)
<jdong> this means I can pester you for backports source change uploads :)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> jdong, you should really go through the motions for MOTU ( would help with backports alot )
* imbrandon ducks
<jdong> imbrandon: grr, are you turning into ogra now :P
<jdong> imbrandon: backport me some free time, and I'll do it :)
<imbrandon> lol see its true ;)
* jdong FINALLY resurrected his dapper vmware testing cluster today
<imbrandon> heh
* jdong misses his 24GB of free space
<jdong> now would you look at that... someone wants a newer blender
<jdong> now, if I were MOTU, I'd have to do that...
<jdong> but now, I just flip open a Ubuntu bug ticket and wait for ogra to do the work :P
<imbrandon> umm not realy as we're deep into uvf and feature freeze and knot freeze ;)
<imbrandon> really*
<ajmitch> imbrandon: it's been demoted to universe
<jdong> imbrandon: ogra already said he intended on shoving it through :)
<jdong> as universe
<imbrandon> ohh blender isnt main anymore ?
<jdong> nope
<imbrandon> ahhh ok nvm
<ajmitch> no longer, apparantly
<imbrandon> lol
<jdong> not in edubuntu anymore, going back to universe
<ajmitch> but it requires a newer ffmpeg
<ajmitch> which is too often a hassle to update, I heard :)
<jdong> but seriously, when I get more time (and learn a bit more of the MOTU trade), I'll consider applying
<imbrandon> yea i tried it once LONG ago
<crimsun> congrats, imbrandon 
<imbrandon> crimsun, thanks ( and thanks for the +1 )
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Big congrats man, you certainly deserve it
<imbrandon> ;)
<ajmitch> more so than many of us :)
<imbrandon> nah
<imbrandon> i was suprised i got it after he brought up i was only a motu for a month though heh, i was sweating then
* ajmitch had to wait over a year
<imbrandon> wow
<ajmitch> but I've always been a bit slow
<imbrandon> SOMEDAY i'll start my DD trek , but that will be quite a while i am guessing 
<toma> next month
<imbrandon> lol if i get that job maybe ( as atleaste 2 DD's work there lol )
<imbrandon> but i doubt it
<ajmitch> hopefully you will
* ajmitch needs a decent debian/ubuntu-related job :)
<imbrandon> heh yea , i was totaly suprised at the response i got , hopefully it works out as good as it has so far
<imbrandon> then soon i will be speaking fluent spanish ;)
<nixternal> anyone know where the "data" file is stored for the hwdb-kde?  i need to blow it out and force the hwdb to start from scratch for screenies
<imbrandon> hwdb.ubuntu.com ?
<toma> nixternal: .hwdb
<toma> nixternal: ~
<nixternal> haha toma, right as you said it i seen it
<nixternal> and passed it up
<nixternal> ty
<toma> yw
* jdong wonders if hwdb info is ever used :)
<crimsun> yes, it certainly is
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> it was used reciently in the kernel stuff iirc
<jdong> what, to make yourselves feel good? ;)
<jdong> well, if my kernel doesn't boot, I can't really use hwdb to report it, can I?
<jdong> :P
<imbrandon> yourselvs? spoken like an outsider ;)
* jdong puts on helmet to prevent being bashed :)
<jdong> imbrandon: I kind of am an outsider ;-)
<crimsun> hwdb integrates into all sorts of troubleshooting tools
<crimsun> specifically I'm using it to seed audio troubleshooting
<jdong> crimsun: I take it you guys have some better way of looking at hwdb than the web frontend previously linked?
<crimsun> if better implies public, that may not be the case
<jdong> and since you guys say it's useful, I'll hwdb my 2nd laptop right now :)
<jdong> crimsun: not necessarily public
<jdong> yay!
* jdong hugs elmo
<jdong> +8GB RAM in ubuntuforums database server
<jdong> maybe now there won't be 200 timed out queries per second :)
<imbrandon> nixternal, ping
<nixternal> wasabi?
<imbrandon> the kdelibs -0ubutnu11 is now in the archive ( the un-purple one )
<hads> I read on the kubuntu-devel list that there are some Xinerama patches which may be responsible for windows not opening on the screen containing the mouse. Is this a known bug/feature that someone is working on or wants any testing done?
<imbrandon> for knot 3
<nixternal> ya..i just grabbed it...umf
<nixternal> umf umf
<nixternal> it is hot
<jdong> nixternal: how about some upstart mention in Knot3 release notes?
<hads> I must say I do like the new colours.
<imbrandon> hads, not sure 
<nixternal> link me and i will be happy to
<imbrandon> nixternal, upstart.ubuntu.com
<kwwii> hads: glad to hear it :-)
<nixternal> thanks
<jdong> imbrandon: whoa! that actually exists!
<hads> imbrandon: This is the mail I was refering to; https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2006-August/001273.html
<imbrandon> jdong, you think i would fib ?
<hads> It mentions someone named Seli
* jdong refuses to comment :)
<kwwii> Seli is a kde guy
<imbrandon> hads, ok , seli is probably poking them then
<Tonio_> kwwii: usplash works correctly here :)
<imbrandon> actualy it looks like Riddell is handling it
<jdong> so... you guys say that if I log out and back in right now, my KDE will unpurplize itself?
<kwwii> Tonio_: good to hear it, needs some work though
<imbrandon> jdong, no just the konqui middle
<jdong> oh
<jdong> ooh, pretty :)
<jdong> actually, just different
<jdong> which keeps my short attention span happy
* jdong wonders if we should have a weekly color scheme switch
<jdong> like a random scheme generator :)
<imbrandon> omg no, that would make me sooo mad ( as i normaly highly customize my theme after release ) and i'm sure others do too
<jdong> imbrandon: then I guess you're not the one who uploaded the konversation that overwrote my freenode with ubuntu :)
<crimsun> consistent colour themes? overrated!
* jdong checks edgy-changes for correct scapegoat
<imbrandon> brb , i think i am gonna reboot to test the new usplash 
<imbrandon> jdong,  yes i am
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong> :)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: ping ?
<imbrandon> jdong, my current desktop ( edgy ) http://federation.imbrandon.com/for-jdong.png ( suprised it looks an awefull lot like kwii's screen shots hehe )
<imbrandon> lol , little late
<imbrandon> s/kwii's/kwwii's
<Lathiat> got enough channels?
<kwwii> good to see that people appreciate our work on the oxygen icons :-)
<kwwii> you should check them out weekly, of course as we are in constant development
<imbrandon> kwwii, yea i've just been lazy, i should do a fresh checkout
<imbrandon> but yea i love them
<imbrandon> Lathiat, thats only freenode heh
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> well i have 36 windows in irssi
<Lathiat> guess i cant talk ;)
<imbrandon> well i prune mine now and then, i use 90% or more of them regularly
<Lathiat> well 25 now
<Lathiat> i just cleaned up
<Lathiat> haha yeh me too
<imbrandon> atleaste to lurk/read
<Lathiat> 25 that i just cant leave
<imbrandon> probably only 15 i "talk" in any ammount of time at all
<hads> Aha, I think I found the patches they are talking about; http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/xinerama/
<jdong> whose genius idea is it to run cron jobs on battery power?
<imbrandon> cron jobs run when they are sceduled
<kwwii> why is it, when I mouse over the powermanger is shows me an empty box?
<jdong> imbrandon: hmph... well, they should be battery aware :)
* jdong hopes upstart will eventually fix that
<hads> OK, so the patch appears to work correctly - you set a XineramaPlacementScreen value in your kwinrc and it works as advertised but there doesn't appear to be any way to get the original 'follow mouse' behaviour. I'll follow it up with Seli.
<Riddell> crivvens, I missed tech board
<Riddell> sorry imbrandon 
<Riddell> but well done on getting in
<imbrandon> Riddell, hehe thanks , np i seemd to have slid by ;)
<imbrandon> i probably hilighted you 5 times though hehe
<imbrandon> tis almost naptime for me though for a few hours, stayed up for the TB 
<imbrandon> but i'm making one last blog entry for the day ( seems flash 9 on linux isnt vaporware and the screenshots from adobe are on Ubuntu no less , heh )
<imbrandon> maybe they will release it with some gpl compatable lic , heh doubtfull
<kwwii> Riddell: Why aren't the top window corners rounded in knot3?
<kwwii> feel free to answer honestly :-)
<imbrandon> hehe
<jdong> imbrandon: ha. gpl compatible license... we'd be lucky to get binaries that'll work in edgy :)
<jdong> kwwii: nothing looks rounded here :-/
<jdong> to put it bluntly :P
<imbrandon> jdong, as i said it looks like ubuntu is there "refrence" platform from the screenshots 
<jdong> imbrandon: let's hope so....
<jdong> imbrandon: and lets hope our edgy dbus doesn't somehow break this one, too
<jdong> as it breaks everything else :P
<imbrandon> jdong, http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<jdong> imbrandon: saw that
<hads> I spoke too soon, after reading more carefully it depends on your focus policy and you can override it by ActiveMouseScreen in kwinrc. Yay :)
<kwwii>  http://bootsplash.org/snapshot3.png
<kwwii> that is how kubuntu looks in knot3
<imbrandon> kwwii, cept your tabs on konversation are still at the bottom ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii: I don't have the rounded stuff here :)
<kwwii> EXCEPT FOR THE ROUNDED WINDOW CORNERS
<Tonio_> kwwii: LOL :) okay
<kwwii> Riddell: !!!
<imbrandon> wow that does look nice kwwii
<imbrandon> ( the roundness )
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yep, love that too :)
<imbrandon> and the gradient
<hads> Thanks for the pointers people, I'll leave you in peace.
* imbrandon pokes Riddell, can we get some roundness too ? hehe
<jdong> Riddell: my window borders are a bit rough around the edges, too....
* jdong looks for salt
<Riddell> kwwii: tell me what the rounded windows key is and I'll upload it
<Riddell> but as I've said, I'm not a big fan of them
<Riddell> kwwii: the window shading looks completely different
<kwwii> Riddell: I guess I can change it and give you a diff?
<Riddell> kwwii: sure
<kwwii> Riddell: do you like the new gradient or not?
<imbrandon> kmail is in kdepim right ?
<kwwii> Riddell: don't worry, it is ok to hate it :-)
<Riddell> kwwii: what I have is different from what is in the screenshot you just posted
<kwwii> ahhhh....shit
<kwwii> I gave you the wrong pic
<kwwii> that is the first time in my life that that has happened
<kwwii> damn it
<kwwii> sorry
<Riddell> well I go to bed in 5 minutes so best hurry :)
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/KnotImages_plus.tar.gz
<kwwii> has the correct one
<kwwii> sleep well
<kwwii> see you
<imbrandon> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/60153
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60153 in kdepim "kmail crash when selecting messages " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<imbrandon> can anyone confim ( or try to confirm that )
<imbrandon> i tried to add as much info as possible
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://kubuntu.no-ip.org/ no more brown color :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: don't you mind if I use kubuntu new stuff on the blog even if edgy isn't out ?
<Riddell> lovely, now all you need is a hackergotchi
<kwwii> Tonio_: of course not, feel free to post whatever you want
<Riddell> kwwii: rounded corners and window shade uploaded
<kwwii> Riddell: thanks a lot, sorry to keep you up
<kwwii> and sorry for the mistake
<kwwii> stupid of me
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have one
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://planetemu.net/php/vbulletin/image.php?u=2&dateline=1137797106
<Tonio_> Riddell: I used this one for 8 years now, but I may change a bit if I wanna blog serious stuff concerning kubuntu.......
<Riddell> Tonio_: that really doesn't look like how I remember you
<Tonio_> Riddell: lol :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: true, this is why I think about something more serious :)
<Riddell> something less bovine maybe
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably yes... more like with my face on it ;)
<Tonio_> Hackergotchis are created from a standard original digital or digitised photograph and get transformed into the final product using image manipulation programs like the GIMP or Adobe Photoshop.
<Tonio_> hum, didn't knew hackergotchi were always supposed to use a real photo as a base
* Tonio_ is a true newbie concerning blogs, since I hate them for long...
<imbrandon> Tonio_, looks nice man ( although a tip , i get a few thousand hits a day from planet , so if you plan to aggragete it to the planet i wouldent keep it on your no-ip.org cable modem )
<imbrandon> actualy about 1.5 hits are comming from planet and 700 or so a day from other places 
<imbrandon> s/1.5/1.5k
<Tonio_> imbrandon: it is a 100MB/s server :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the same than for my website http://planetemu.net
* ajmitch should revive his blog for planet
<ajmitch> except that it's hosted on my home DSL :)
* ajmitch would need a decent hackergotchi, which is impossible
<Tonio_> imbrandon: so as the serveur currently received about 1 million http request a day, planet will not kill it :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: this kind of server is only 30 a month in france... :)
<Tonio_> ajmitch: same problem here, I can't stand my face on photos !
<imbrandon> ajmitch, if you get a no-ip host ( or domain ) i can host it for ya free ( wondeltn add that much badwidth )
<imbrandon> Tonio_, ahhh ok most no-ip addresses are on home lines
<Tonio_> ajmitch: I can also host you if needed
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes I know, but well.... I don't want to buy a domain just for this...
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, true , ok bbiab food time
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I will look into a better free domain somehow
<bddebian> Hello
<Hawkwind> Hey there bddebian
<bddebian> Howdy Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: You around by chance ?
<imbrandon> was just heading off to bed? what can i do for ay
<imbrandon> ya*
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Ah nevermind.  I'll catch ya tomorrow.  It's about a bug
<imbrandon> hehe ok, i'll be back in about ~6 hours maybe 7 ;)
<imbrandon> you can email me the info and i'll look when i wake
<imbrandon> imbrandon@kubuntu.org
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Ok.  If I'm still here we'll talk.  If not, definitely tomorrow sometime
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Ah ok.  I'll email ya, thanks
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> gnight all
<bddebian> Gnight imbrandon :-)
<freeflying> imbrandon: congrats 
<Hobbsee> hey all
<freeflying> Hobbsee: heya
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: congratulations
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying 
* Hobbsee reads the meeting log.  hah.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: excellent!  if you go for core dev, then i dont have to.  then i cant get grilled by mdz again.
<Hobbsee> Uptime: 43 minutes
<Hobbsee> right, g-p-m is borkign on me
<yuriy> Hobbsee: bug #60167 sounds different from bug #30842 to me
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60167 in meta-kde "Unable to send files to the trash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60167
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30842 in meta-kde "Trash not emptying on kubuntu !" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30842
<Hobbsee> yuriy: it does?
* Hobbsee looks again
<yuriy> well, just read the title (and the description, but it doesn't deviate from the title)
<Hobbsee> yuriy: oops
* Hobbsee kicks her connection
<Hobbsee> i suspect it's the same issue, but you're right.
<yuriy> it could be the same issue i agree
<Hobbsee> fixed
<Hobbsee> well, unduped and responded to, anyway
<yuriy> Hobbsee: looks like you were right
<Hobbsee> yuriy: about?
<Hobbsee> yuriy: permissions issue?
<yuriy> bug #60167 dupe
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60167 in meta-kde "Unable to send files to the trash" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60167
<Hobbsee> ah right
<seaLne> is there anything that cdbs does about CFLAGS that a normal dh package dosen't?
<kwwii> moin
<Jucato> hi kwwii! :)
<kwwii> howdy Jucato
* kwwii is ill :-(
<seaLne> self inflicted or medical?
<kwwii> well, I think I ate something bad, so kinda half-half
<seaLne> ah, not good
<Jucato> :(
<seaLne> has anyone noticed nfs mounted fs incredably slow sometimes under edgy?
<Burgundavia> kubuntu is changing back to blue?
<Burgundavia> will this be done for knot3?
<nixternal> yup
<Burgundavia> is it already done?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu
<nixternal> yup
<Jucato> ehhehe.. is that why kwwii's sick?
<nixternal> he better not be, he has work to churn out ;)
<Jucato> * kwwii is ill :-(
<nixternal> kwwii, this current color scheme however, it pretty awesome..i like the color a little better i must say
<Jucato> people in the forums are going to have a festival about this :)
<Jucato> a harmonic blend of purple (one camp) and blue (another camp) :D
<nixternal> yup..and it is sweet
<Jucato> and kool :)
<kwwii> nixternal: good to hear...I kinda expected that reaction from many people
* kwwii planned this whole thing ;-)
<nixternal> im loving it
<nixternal> haha kwwii, don't you love it when plans "come together" like that ;)
<Jucato> kwwii: which reaction? the "I hate purple" reacton?
<Jucato> s/reacton/reaction
<nixternal> the purple was hot
<Jucato> it was.. sexy :)
<Burgundavia> purple was cool and unique
<nixternal> at first i was like ewww no..then it changed on that day when i did my apt-get upgrade
<Jucato> unfortunatley, not many shared our opinions..
<nixternal> it is still purple
<kwwii> Jucato: well, it was a bit too much for some people
<nixternal> just a much cooler purple
<kwwii> so I put it in first, then to improve it with this one
<kwwii> hehe, enough evil-plan- telling
<Jucato> kwwii: both are pretty awesome :)
* kwwii gets in the bath tub
<Jucato> heh :)
<kwwii> pukes, takes a bath and then back to bed
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> nixternal: if I just update Edgy now, I'll be on Knot 3, right?
<nixternal> pretty much yes
* Jucato makes mental note to boot to Edgy later
<seaLne> nixternal: what changed? i don't really see any difference, is it still Kubuntu O2?
<nixternal> well..there are some new default-settings that just came out
<nixternal> seaLne: color scheme, wallpaper, and back to the original konqi background
<nixternal> the purple is a tad bit "darker" or "bluer" maybe
<nixternal> it is a nice shade however
<Jucato> bluish purple :)
<Jucato> purple-ish blue :)
<nixternal> ya, one of those ;)
<seaLne> ah right so i probably can't really see any difference then? :)
<Jucato> seaLne: appearance-wise, you will
<Jucato> or should
<nixternal> you should notice the color difference right away
<seaLne> i switched colours to keramak then mack to Kubuntu O2 and it still looks the same hmm
<Jucato> can't wait for Knot 3 to be officially released, so I can update my gallery again :)
<Jucato> seaLne: have you updated?
<seaLne> did about an hour ago
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> that would be strange...
* Jucato will go check later...
<Jucato> er... actually now would probably be the perfect time to install VMWare Server :P
<seaLne> i have -34 weird
<seaLne> maybe i'd need to restart for it to notice the diff
<Jucato> seaLne: probably restart KDE or X
<seaLne> yeah, i'll probably do that later
<nixternal> g'nite!
<Jucato> night nixternal! :)
<_Sime_> is this thing working?
* Jucato doesn't here anything...
* _Sime_ watches a tumbleweed roll past.
* Jucato runs after the tumbleweed... "Weeee!"
<Jucato> when is Knot 3 supposed to be out?
<seaLne> tommorow probably
<Jucato> ah.
* Jucato will probably just download Sep 13 daily build... 
<seaLne> good to check if it works as if it dosen't knot3 won't either :)
<Jucato> heh
<Riddell> Jucato: yes, please let me know if it works for you
<Riddell> actually the live CD installer seems broken
<insanekane> does anyone know whether Kubuntu will install/work on a SATA drive ?
<Jucato> Riddell: sure thing. downloading the ISO right now
<Riddell> insanekane: don't see why not
<insanekane> Riddell: ok, ... a friend is buying a new machine ... he wanted to know whether kubuntu would work on it
<insanekane> Riddell: it seems the shop told him "Linux doesnt have a driver for it"
<Riddell> take a live CD into the shop and find out
<seaLne> insanekane: yep works fine on sata
<abattoir> Riddell: need anything in the DVD tested? i could do that...
<insanekane> seaLne: k ... i told him so 
<seaLne> but if he is physically seeing the laptop aswell to check things work with a live cd as Riddell suggested
<Jucato> take a live CD and let them be amazed!! :)
* Tonio_ likes the rounded corners :) -> kwwii_
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Jucato> hi Tonio_! :)
* Jucato likes the bluish purple theme
<Tonio_> _Sime_: ping ?
<Jucato> Hobbsee! :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
* Hobbsee is afk
<Hobbsee> i think my connection to here lapsed or something
* Hobbsee comes back
* Hobbsee wonders why her touchpad seems to be on crack
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: thanks for keeping your /var/cache/apt/archives - it just saved me from going crazy :P
<mornfall> there's no snapshot service for ubuntu?
<mornfall> (ala snapshot.debian.net)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: there might be, which i dont know about
<kwwii_> baoh
<kwwii_> what a day
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii_ 
<Jucato> how are you feeling?
<kwwii_> a bit better
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: ooh!  the usplash looks gorgeous!
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: but the logo is a bit too big, or?
<Jucato> rawr! 1 more hour before the download finishes... :(
<kwwii_> Hobbsee: actually, just because of you, I have been working on the idea with the lights shinging though
<Riddell> usplash does look lovely, gfxboot is quit poor against it
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: no, not really - maybe the progress bar is a little small.  *shrugs*
<kwwii_> s/though/through
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: ooh :)
<kwwii_> that is the diffference when you have 8x more colors
<kwwii_> my other computer has been rendering logos with light shinging through them for 15 hours :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
* Jucato is now very excited with all this talk about the new usplash...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> I'm installing it on VMWare this time though... :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<kwwii_> Jucato: if you get that running, could you take some screenshots?
<Jucato> kwwii_: sure.just like I did for Knot 2 (sans kdm, usplash, and splash screen...)
<kwwii_> Jucato: well, the ksplash still has an old bg in it - something else I missed :-(
<Jucato> kwwii_: huh? but the screenshot in the Knot 3 page...?
<kwwii_> Riddell: we can point the ksplash bg to /usr/share/wallpapers/ as well, or?
<Jucato> er.. sorry my mistake....
<kwwii_> Jucato: which knot3 page? 
<Jucato> I was looking at the login screen :D
<kwwii_> :-)
<Jucato> kwwii_: maybe ksplash and kdm could keep their own copies of the bg, since they're supposed to themes (and therefore independent of what's in /usr/share/wallpapers, right?)
<Riddell> kwwii_: yes, I'll fix that
<kwwii_> Jucato: well, if you change the wallpaper on your desktop, it will not change those bgs....but at first, when you start your system, everything has the same bg, which is nice
<Jucato> ah yes... sounds reasonable :)
<kwwii_> I have also thought about using the wallpaper in  the usplash as well...gotta test it first though
<Jucato> hm...
<kwwii_> hehe, can you say color-banding? forget that idea
* jdong still has horribly disfigured usplash
<jdong> the kubuntu splash is yellow-ish white with grey fuzz
<kwwii_> ouch
<jdong> :-/
<kwwii_> now that sounds like a bug
<jdong> yes, it is
<Jucato> ...
<jdong> I'm gonna launchpad it soon
<jdong> but from the last time I tried to poke mjg59 about it, he didn't seem to care
<Jucato> hm.... sounds like what a squashed bug on your monitor would look like...
<jdong> yeah, lol
<jdong> i think it's because usplash is still stuck in 16 color mode
<kwwii_> sooooo....anyone have an comments/critc/good-ideas for the CD covers?
<kwwii_> I am thinking about using the kde3 gear or something like it, instead of the gear-with-the-planet image used now on the front
<Riddell> naked dragons!
<Riddell> oh wait, done that
<Hobbsee> uh....
<Hobbsee> lol
<Jucato> lol
<kwwii_> lol
<Jucato> naked ducks then :D
<kwwii_> that would be kinda cool
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and before you suggest it, NO!
<kwwii_> konqi and the female version in exactly the same pose as the naked people
* Riddell wonders what he was going to suggest
<Hobbsee> Jucato: clothed ducks could be more weird
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i know you've jested about me modeling before, for some weird reason
<Jucato> Konqi and Kate (Konqi's gf)
<kwwii_> the nice things about dragons is that people do not expect them to be clothed
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yes, but Dapper = refined, which would mean he/she/it would probably be clothed :P
<kwwii_> in fact, I've no idea how to determine beetween a naked female dragon and naked male dragon
<Hobbsee> heh
<rouzic> Hi Hobbsee, Riddell :)
<Hobbsee> hey rouzic 
<jdong> kwwii_: simple... you hand them ........
* jdong reflects on what he's gonna say, then shuts up
<Riddell> we could just use the photo of Tonio_ and sebas and kwwii_ naked in bed together
<rouzic> one problem in a macbook and Knot2
<Jucato> kwwii_: I think Kate would be wearing a dress and has some lipstick on...
* Hobbsee headdesks
<Jucato> lol
* Hobbsee starts to wonder about the decency of these people.
<kwwii_> or we could make a new pic with all the major kubuntu devs naked in a row
<rouzic> Hobsee: The wiki does not work in the Knot2 in my MacBook
<kwwii_> erm, maybe that would not be a good selling point
<rouzic> wifi*
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: you first :P
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: hah
<Jucato> hm... or naked and holding hands like in the Ubuntu website :D
<jdong> rouzic: don't macbooks use atheros cards?
<kwwii_> I can see myself explaining that to my wife
<Riddell> kwwii_: using the kde 3.0 gear may well be the best idea :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm...pornographic cd's....
<Hobbsee> i dont think that'd be a great idae.
<Hobbsee> *idea
<kwwii_> Riddell: yeah, I think so, just gotta dig it up
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heh. based on the options, yeah :P
<rouzic> Yes, but Kubuntu Knot2 does not recognize me the network(net) "ath0" and in the command iwconfig does not appear.
<Jucato> or... the 3D Kubuntu logo...
* Jucato looks for the link where he got that...
<kwwii_> Jucato: I guess that considering the 2d nature of the rest of the cover (which will not be changed this time around) it might be better to use the official 2d logo
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> I was looking at the Dapper CD cover lol :)
<rouzic> Also there are problems on having used the Spanish language since on having formed the programs it(he,she) shows problems with the places
<Jucato> yay 30 mins to Knot 3 goodness :P
<Riddell> Jucato: what happens in 30 minutes?
<Jucato> ISO will be finished downloading. so I can test out the Live CD :P
<Jucato> Knot 3 will be using the Sept 13 build right?
<Riddell> nope, although that's the current candidate
<Jucato> oh heh :)
<Riddell> you'll need this file to replace /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend-kde-ui.py  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde-ui.py
* kwwii_ has to help a friend get his car started...bbl
<Jucato> I just replace frontend-kde-ui.py with kde-ui.py when I run the Live CD, right?
<Riddell> /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py
<Riddell> yes
<Jucato> ah ok. will do :)
<seaLne> thats a pity i don't think the greenphone is worth "$695 USD + shipping/handling and applicable taxes" to me
<Riddell> pricey
<abattoir> especially when it doesnt have wifi :(
<mornfall> it's not a consumer device, mind you
<Jucato> it's a hacker's/geek's mobile toy... 
<beligum> I thought it did have wifi?
<Jucato> kwwii_: saw what you meant about the splash screen still being the old purple/yellow one :)
<Hobbsee> night all
<beligum> If I use dput with an already uploaded (and improved) package, will it 'upgrade' an existing one automatically?
<beligum> (in revu)
<jdong> aah kdelibs4, kde4libs..... what are all these kdelibs 4? ;)
<Jucato> isn't kde4libs for KDE4?
<jdong> yes
<jdong> but kdelibs4 is 4 kde3
<jdong> :)
<Jucato> ah :)
<Jucato> confusing, ain't it? :P
<jdong> I love it
<jdong> classic ubuntu
<jdong> just like the usplash package naming convention :)
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> today is windows maintenance day at my house.... :-/
<jdong> the least fun day of the month
<Lathiat> updates day?
<jdong> updates, defragging,virus/spyware checking.... you name it
<jdong> almost screwed myself over on the updates part....
* jdong glad he read http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/09/11/1342224
<Lathiat> funny thing is im runnign windows on a machine at the moment
<Lathiat> and i dont run antispyware or anything
<Lathiat> and its not a problem :)
<Lathiat> it sjust idiot users & internet explorer ;p
<Lathiat> every so oftne i run i to double check but it never finds any more than a tracking cookie or some crap
<Jucato> bug 13497 still in Sep 13 build of Edgy Desktop CD
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 13497 in kdebase "Locked password on live CD interferes with screen lock" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/13497
<seaLne> isn't the screensaver off on the live cd?
<Jucato> the option to lock the session is still there though. and it still locks the session...
<seaLne> ah
<Jucato> let me check if the screensaver is off by default.
<seaLne> should i still have the "broken monitor" coloured background while kde was starting? kdm had the new one
<Jucato> there's a new usplash
<seaLne> nafaik
<Jucato> as of the Sep 13 build, there is.
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is not sebas in the bed, but aseigo :)
<Jucato> heh
<Tonio_> but yes this was a fun moment :)
* seaLne gets the feeling he has missed something
<Tonio_> seaLne: riddell was talking about this photo :
<Jucato> heh..
<seaLne> spycam.ubuntu.com?
<Jucato> from the KDE developers meeting (forgot the name of that event...)
<seaLne> akademy?
<seaLne> Tonio_: so which photo?
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/1.jpg
<Jucato> nope not that one...
<Tonio_> from the usd paris
<seaLne> ah
<Jucato> ah there.usd paris. (I thought it was a KDE event :P)
<seaLne> how could you mistake the 2 in that photo its pretty clear :)
* Jucato forgot which dev got into a fight, or actually tried to stop one...
<seaLne> sebas i think
<Jucato> ah
<Tonio_> Jucato: sebas
<Tonio_> he got a kick in the face which broke his glass...
<Jucato> heh... poor guy. at least he was a hero for a night :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: yup :)
<seaLne> Tonio_: who else is in that photo i don't recognise the other 2
<Tonio_> seaLne: Aaron Seigo on the left, me in the center and Ken on the right
<seaLne> ah
<Jucato> aseigo, Tonio_, and kwwii_  (in IRC)
<Jucato> aseigo seems to be the only one not having fun with whatever's on his screen :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: but he was
<Jucato> heh
<Tonio_> just he was probably concentrated for the photo I assume :)
<Jucato> yeah, but not so evident in that picture. or he was having too much fun :)
* Jucato wonders who took the picture...
<Tonio_> Jucato: nobody, just the flash was differed
<Jucato> aah..
<Jucato> heh :P
<Tonio_> I don't know the english term for this
<beligum> after re-packaging libinstrudeo with "sudo pbuilder build libinstrudeo_0.1.3.dsc", I don't have a *_source.changes, why's that ?
<Tonio_> how do you call that ? to take a photo "in 10 seconds"
<Jucato> delay, I think...
<seaLne> yeah or on a timer
<Tonio_> beligum: in /var/cache/pbuilder/result ?
<beligum> yes
<Tonio_> beligum: you should get one......
<Jucato> anyway, about that bug... is there any other way that lock session might be activated automatically/accidentally on the Live CD?
<Tonio_> beligum: in any case you repackage the source with debuild -S to recreate the changes file
<beligum> aaah, I did a "dpkg-source -b <directory>" instead
<beligum> so the correct actions to do (when something changed) is: debuild -S && sudo pbuilder build *.dsc  ?
<seaLne> well the .dsc will be the directory below the source
<Tonio_> beligum: yup
<Tonio_> beligum: just debuild -S should suffice
<seaLne> -S -sa to include source for when you want to upload to revu etc
<jdong|laptop> wow, they sure don't fix bugs like they used to :P
* jdong|laptop stares at mvo's fix to vmware-player
<jdong|laptop> yes, let's just mark it as conflicts: libdbus1-2.....
<Jucato> jdong|laptop: which bug?
<Jucato> oh
<jdong|laptop> that'll just uninstall half of my system when I go to dist-upgrade :)
<jdong|laptop> but hot damn, vmware-player "works" now :)
<jdong|laptop> just you happen to lose a few non-critical apps, like openoffice....
<Jucato> lol
<jdong|laptop> half of the gtk apps in universe....
* jdong|laptop grumbles some more
<beligum> grrr, I always get a "secret key not available" error (gpg key is set up correctly, though)
<seaLne> is the email set to the one for your key?
<beligum> yes
<beligum> hmm, is there a way to change my gpg key uid?
<beligum> I'd like to switch from "Bram Biesbrouck (beligum) <b@beligum.org>" to "Bram Biesbrouck <b@beligum.org>"
<Tonio_> kwwii_: where can I find a new kubuntu logo without any background please ? :)
* Jucato wants to make a Kubuntu icon... (for K Menu...)
<Tonio_> Jucato: could be nice indeed
<Jucato> yeah. except Riddell doesn't want to have one, at least officially and by default. heh :P
<Tonio_> Jucato: ah...
<kwwii_> Tonio_: how big?
<seaLne> beligum: you can edit the key
<Tonio_> kwwii_: don't mind I can resize :)
<kwwii_> hehe, I only have a smaller one on my website already
<beligum> seaLne: great, I've been googling and man'ing, but can't seem to find the command to change the owner name
<kwwii_> wdith=201 px
<seaLne> beligum: i can never remember, right click on your key in kgpg and select edit in terminal
<seaLne> think that should allow it
<beligum> seaLne: don't have kgpg (and apt-get is broken on kdelibs4c2a)
<seaLne> gpg --edit-key 0xEEED70F3 <- replace with your keyid
<seaLne> maybe need to adduid then delete the old one
<beligum> Can I use 'change the ownertrust' command ?
<seaLne> not sure
<seaLne> take a backup of ~/.gnupg first before playing is probably a good idea
<beligum> ok
<Tonio_> kwwii_: hum, got one, forget this ;)
<kwwii_> Tonio_: http://bootsplash.org/test-edgy.png
<Tonio_> kwwii_: this one's better, thanks :)
<beligum> why is kdelibs4c2a dependency broken?
<bddebian> Howdy
<seaLne> lo
<bddebian> Heya seaLne
<beligum> seaLne, what would happen if I edit secring.gpg and pubring.gpg manually ?
<seaLne> you'll break it probably :)
<beligum> :)
<beligum> great, remove and add worked, thanks
<jdong|laptop> hey! guess what I learned just a few minutes ago!
<jdong|laptop> Firefox tends to segfault when your CFLAGS is over 150 characters long :)
<seaLne> what do you have in CFLAGS? :)
<jdong|laptop> seaLne: do you want to know?
<jdong|laptop> seaLne: do you REALLY want to know?
<jdong|laptop> seaLne: do you REALLY REALLY REALLY want to know? ;)
<seaLne> not especially but it sounds like an awfull lot :)
<jdong|laptop> -g0 -DTT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER -pipe -O2 -march=nocona -fweb -funswitch-loops -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fsched2-use-traces -fsched2-use-superblocks -fsched-stalled-insns=12 -frename-registers -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fpeel-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-all-constants -finline-limit=32768 -finline-functions -ffunction-sections -ffast-math -fdata-sections -fbranch-target-load-optimize2
<jdong|laptop> -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fabi-version=0 -fpermissive -fno-enforce-eh-specs -mfpmath=sse,387
<jdong|laptop> MUAHAHA
<jdong|laptop> OMG I FEEL SO GENTOO!!!!
<jdong|laptop> the best part -- I can't believe it compiled :)
<bddebian> ack my eyes
<kwwii_> wow, you can build it like that, and the dekstop is purple, pretty much like gentoo
<jdong|laptop> lol
<jdong|laptop> well, that was fun
<jdong|laptop> now, to build a REAL firefox for me to actually USE....
<jdong|laptop> -pipe -O2 -march=nocona -mfpmath=sse
<jdong|laptop> that's better :)
<seaLne> ln -s konqueror firefox
<jdong|laptop> there, done building
<jdong|laptop> let's see if that one crashes :)
<seaLne> my solution was quicker ;)
<jdong|laptop> whoo! 3.01s rendering time on scragz!
<jdong|laptop> down from 3.81s
* jdong|laptop scp's binaries to his friend's conroe X6800
<jdong|laptop> O_O
<jdong|laptop> I'm gonna go cry now
<jdong|laptop> 1.64s
* jdong|laptop sobs.... and looks for $3000 lying around
<jdong|laptop> waaah... where's my conroe extreme? :(
<seaLne> for $3000 i'd expect a dual quad core with 16Gb :)
<jdong|laptop> lol
<jdong|laptop> man, this brings back memories of last april fools
<jdong|laptop> my friend's just discovered Gentoo
<jdong|laptop> and he's in the "going crazy over gentoo" phase
<jdong|laptop> so we caught him just as he was gonna do a gentoo install
<jdong|laptop> he headed out for a while, and we took over his computer
<jdong|laptop> we replaced /usr/bin/emerge with a prank script that would print out randomly generated "gcc-like" output
<jdong|laptop> forever
<jdong|laptop> he came back, did an emerge kde
<jdong|laptop> and it was like 4 days later when he told me that "emerge was still running" :D
<seaLne> lol
<rouzic> When is out the Knot3?
<seaLne> probably tommorow
<rouzic> ok, thanks
<seaLne> anyone know if i need to mention in debian/copyright if the program uses ssl?
<Riddell> seaLne: hmm, touchy subject
<Riddell> seaLne: no, but if it's GPL and links against libssl it may have to be looked at
<seaLne> if its bsd is that ok?
<Riddell> seaLne: that's fine yes
<seaLne> ta
<jdong|laptop> nixternal: the new usplash should get mention in release notes, too
<jdong|laptop> nixternal: IIRC knot2 came with the 16-color business card
<nixternal> why do i still have the "test" usplash?
<jdong|laptop> nixternal: update-initramfs -u?
<jdong|laptop> apparently dpkg-reconfigure usplash is bogus; it doesn't actually generate a new initramfs even though it claims to do so :)
<nixternal> well...if it doesn't do it by default, then i usually don't add it..this way we don't have to do a tutorial on how to show the new usplash
<jdong|laptop> nixternal: fresh installs of knot3 will, as will the livecd
<nixternal> alrighty then...lemme work on this other task, then i will go ahead and get that done as well
<nixternal> i need info on a couple of topics in the release notes as well
<jdong|laptop> k, no hurry
<kwwii_> hehe, imagemagick takes more than an hour to make the animation
<kwwii_> :-(
<kwwii_> my son just came home and said he saw Kubuntu CDs bundled with an EasyLinux magazine :-)
<imbrandon> kwwii_, sweet hehe
<imbrandon> moins all
<kwwii_> moin imbrandon
<Hawkwind> Hey there imbrandon
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, got your mail , after mt dew and a smoke i'll get to it ;)
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Thanks.  I greatly appreciate it.  I figured you could atleast get it to the right person to look at if nothing else
<imbrandon> ;) well i just changed mail clients so its re-downloading a TON of mail headers from the imap server atm
<imbrandon> so it might be an hour or two but i'll poke it ;)
<Hawkwind> No rush at all.  Just whenever you have the time
* jdong playing with opensuse 10.1
<jdong> currently, playing with getting wget to appreciate 3.5GB ISO's :P
<imbrandon> wow old release, if your gonna grab them grab torrents ( and get 10.2.4 heh )
<jdong> imbrandon: 10.2.4 seems to have too much "broken" for my tastes... but I'll give it some consideration :)
<jdong> imbrandon: should I go down the KDE or GNOME road with OpenSuse?
<imbrandon> well i thought you said playing with it not using it
<imbrandon> i use kde reguardless of the distro
<imbrandon> you probably want to get opinions somewhere other than a #kubuntu room though
<imbrandon> like #suse ;)
<jdong> hehehe, probably :)
<jdong> and no, I'm not gonna switch to suse
<jdong> yet
<jdong> btw, you think it's ok to walk into #suse with ubuntu stamped all over me?
<imbrandon> dont see why not
<imbrandon> we dont cut you off talking about suse too much in kubuntu ;)
<imbrandon> traitor
<jdong> lol :)
<jdong> I just got two responses
<jdong> kde and gnome :)
<imbrandon> did you expect otherwise? thats like asking if you should use vi,nano,or emacsOS
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong> imbrandon: are you sure 10.2.4 is functional?
<imbrandon> i have it on my laptop but i havent booted into it more than 1 or 2 times for about 3 minutes, i only use other distros to check out how something works or to grab some code
<imbrandon> so i'm probably not the one to ask
<jdong> imbrandon: those are roughly my goals for checking out suse, too
<jdong> k, I'll 10.2.4 it
<imbrandon> and honestly unless you have a slow connection netinstall it
<imbrandon> beats downloading 3.5 gig as you will only need about 1.3 of it
<imbrandon> ( for kde )
<imbrandon> i got a net install done in about 1.5 hours
<imbrandon> not too bad
<jdong> over wifi, I don't think I'll netinstall it :)
<jdong> besides, I might permanently put this on some computer
<jdong> I have so many *buntu's that it's not pleasing my distro junkiness
<GNUrante> hi
<imbrandon> hello GNUrante
* jdong RST's everyone off ubuntuforums.org, in hopes of getting on himself :)
<beligum> Hi all, I adapted the libinstrudeo package at REVU according to the previous comments
<beligum> could someone take a look? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3047
<GNUrante> hellp imbrandon
<imbrandon> beligum, would be good to ask in MOTU ;)
<imbrandon> GNUrante, with ?
<beligum> ok, thx, sorry
<Riddell> beligum: there's no .orig.tar.gz
<imbrandon> heya Riddell ;)
<Riddell> beligum: asking here is fine if it's KDE related (or even if it's not)
<imbrandon> yes its fine , i just thought he would get more of a response ;)
<beligum> well, it's the backend to ScreenKast, so it's definately KDE-related
<imbrandon> ( to clairify )
<beligum> hmmm, why no orig.tar.gz? should that be created automatically ?
<imbrandon> beligum, if you built with debuild -S -sa  yes
<Riddell> beligum: the upstream authors will release a .tar.gz, you should rename that to package_0.123.orig.tar.gz
<imbrandon> err no
<beligum> I have, but on another machine, that's why
<Riddell> beligum: then when you build the package it'll get a .diff against it
<beligum> I'm the upstream-author ;)
<imbrandon> yea what Riddell said, ignore me, i read that wrong
<Riddell> beligum: same rules apply though :)
<Riddell> beligum: you should version the package name to match the SONAME version, libinstrudeo1 and you should have a -dev pacakge with the .h files 
<beligum> ok
<beligum> hmm, why's the soname libinstrudeo1 ?
<Riddell> I don't know if it is, you will have set that
<Riddell> objdump will tell you
<beligum> hmmm, just tried objdump -p libinstrudeo...
<beligum> got libinstrudeo-0.1.3.so as soname, is this possible?
<Riddell> sounds sane, so the package should be libinstrudeo0
<Riddell> assuming you have binary compatibility
<beligum> not yet, using -version linker flag for the moment
<Riddell> if there's no binary compatibility you should probably not make the .so file and only make a static .a file
<Riddell> but ask around what the best practice is for that
<beligum> allright
<beligum> is there a possibility to upload a total revision of the previously uploaded version?
<beligum> (deleted the originally uploaded one)
<Riddell> beligum: sure, that happens by default on revu
<Riddell> make sure you have a .dsc, .diff and .orig in the .changes files
<beligum> it's just that the files on revu are different then my .changes, .dsc, tar.gz files
<Riddell> beligum: then upload and you'll overwrite them :)
<Riddell> beligum: but you say you have a .tar.gz, you need a .orig.tar.gz and .diff.gz
<beligum> ah, forgot to click on upload link, stupid me, sorry
<beligum> Ridell: so basically, I should keep my build-dir intact (stupid question, yeah), change soname to libinstrudeo0 (or make static), include the orig.tar.gz and create a -dev package?
<Riddell> beligum: yes
<beligum> is including the headers the only diff between regular and -dev ?
<beligum> Can you take a look at the debian-dir at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3105 ?
<beligum> just want to make sure that allright
<nixternal> Riddell: you happen to check out an email i sent you this morning?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu is coming along..im going to work inthe new splash...the Hibernate section and the Gamma section need work
<danimo> hi
<danimo> what's the pakage to install a system in a chroot?
<seaLne> debootstrap
<Hawkwind> Awwwww....the login screen isn't as purple as it once was :(
<danimo> ah, rifht
<imbrandon> heh
<seaLne> but it also dosen't look like your monitor is broken anymore
<imbrandon> danimo, dchroot is also a nice thing to use along with debootstrap/chroot
<Hawkwind> seaLne: Hah, good point
<seaLne> see actually looking at it on a faulty monitor! :)
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: What is the expected date of Knot3 ?
<danimo> what's udeb?
<jdong|laptop> are we there yet? ;)
<nixternal> jdong: the usplash still don't get it
<jdong|laptop> nixternal: weird :-/
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, tomarrow sometime
<nixternal> it is still the testing one
<imbrandon> brb phone
<jdong|laptop> nixternal: i'm not sure how exactly I got my dist-ugraded box to show it....
<jdong|laptop> nixternal: but my freshly installed kubuntu box sports it :)
<imbrandon> nixternal, i still get the testing one too but the new one is out, its just not working for everyone for somereson
<nixternal> see, in the past, the testing usplash stayed until the very end
<nixternal> ahh imbrandon
<nixternal> gotcha
<imbrandon> nixternal, no the new one is in its just broke for some resolutions it seems 
<imbrandon> but a new install or new cd it will work
<imbrandon> OOTB
<nixternal> go figure
<imbrandon> ohhh iTunes 7 is out, me boots the lappy into osx
<nixternal> haha
<jdong|laptop> heh, hey imbrandon, why don't you head to #osx :P
<imbrandon> figured it would be relaed after the apple confrence yesterday
* nixternal boots up crossover office
<imbrandon> jdong i'm IN #mackosx and ##apple ;)
<jdong|laptop> lol
<jdong|laptop> figures
<imbrandon> that and it pertains to amarok stuff ;) so shush ( just teasin )
<jdong|laptop> hehe.... riiiight :)
<imbrandon> nixternal, 7 wont work in cxoffice ( only 4.9 works , not even 6.4 )
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> Amarok works for me
<nixternal> iTunes is bloated crap
<imbrandon> hahah right after you said you was gonna install it, classic
<nixternal> hehe ya
<nixternal> i don't even have crossover office, i was just pokin' some fun
<imbrandon> for that matter kde is bloated compared to fluxbox, but i like it , i dont buy a 3ghz machione to run a console 
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> i do
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> wait
<jdong|laptop> lol
<danimo> imbrandon: did you read lubos analysis?
<nixternal> i don't have a 3ghz machine
<imbrandon> danimo, nope , link ?
<imbrandon> nixternal, well mine is 2.98 close enoguh
<danimo> imbrandon: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/
* jdong|laptop doesn't technicallyhave a 3ghz machine :)
<imbrandon> danimo, nice , i'll look at it here in a sec
<imbrandon> looks thourough [sic] 
<jdong|laptop> danimo: as much as I like what it says, I don't think it's 100% true/accurate
<jdong|laptop> namely, KDE here does use slightly more RAM than GNOME on average
<jdong|laptop> not that I care about it in any way
<jdong|laptop> just saying
* jdong|laptop not a resource monitoring freak
* jdong|laptop runs azureus, for heaven's sake
<danimo> jdong|laptop: it depends on a lot of things, although lubos tried to use self-compiled packages
<imbrandon> jdong not on my machines
<danimo> jdong|laptop: plus he used gnome 2.16
<danimo> jdong|laptop: which probably uses more memory than 2.14
<jdong|laptop> danimo: likewise; edgy :)
<danimo> jdong|laptop: it's of course a synthetic thing
<danimo> but it's not a gnome vs. kde thing
<jdong|laptop> again, I'm not gonna contest what he says; I'm just saying what I see is slightly different
<jdong|laptop> I'm not the one to start any gnome vs kde wars either
<jdong|laptop> heck I switch between the two on a hourly basis :P
<imbrandon> i'm sorry jdong|laptop
<danimo> it shows that kde and gnome have an advantage for loading the most common libs (gtk/qt) on de loading
<danimo> and the benefit of reusing libs in general
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> i see that 
<imbrandon> same thing osx does
<imbrandon> osx actualy has a very small memory foot print , i was suprised
<jdong|laptop> lol, all the time you save running fluxbox goes down the drain as soon as you try to launch gedit or firefox :)
<imbrandon> jdong exactly and most people dont realize that
<jdong|laptop> imbrandon: don't worry, I fight system-monitor-freaks at the forums on a daily basis :(
<jdong|laptop> it's unbelievable how much people complain about "memory usage"
<jdong|laptop> and then you ask them why it bothers them
<jdong|laptop> and they can't give me a better answer than "look at my numbers!"
<imbrandon> heh specialy when ram is one of the cheapest things to buy
<jdong|laptop> heck those people weren't even experiencing thrashing or any signs of RAM overuse
<imbrandon> low ram useages to me is wasted computer
<jdong|laptop> they're just obsessive-compulsive
<imbrandon> i fully intend on putting 8gb of ram in my next system ( next month )
<imbrandon> and i dont think thats overkill at all considering what i do everyday
<jdong|laptop> whoo!
<jdong|laptop> I can see how that's justified
<jdong|laptop> I'd personally trade a slower processor for more RAM
<imbrandon> my next system will be a coreduo with 4gb ram at the LEASTE , my current system is amd64 3400+ and 2gb and i max out the ram/cpu regularly for long peroids
<jdong|laptop> yeah, you definitely need a core 2 duo of some sort
<jdong|laptop> have you considered the mac pro?
<imbrandon> the main thing to me isnt reduce the ram useage in ways that cut features ( not i'm all for reducing it if you can keep the EXACT same functionality but that dosent me3an chanign the WM or apps i use )
<imbrandon> jdong i have a few mac's ;) 
<imbrandon> jdong and it will mostlikely be a desktop mac pro i get
<imbrandon> 90% or better probably
<jdong|laptop> the mac pro is surprisingly a bargain if you're looking to buy that high-end
<imbrandon> apple has always been worth the money for the quality you get to me
<jdong|laptop> agreed
* jdong|laptop almost went macbook
<jdong|laptop> but then settled on a cheaper Acer core duo :)
* jdong|laptop still lusts for a macbook at times
<jdong|laptop> but then again, I'm just restless :P
<imbrandon> but all in all i'm not the target audance either and i try to keep that in mind
<imbrandon> most people shouldent have less than 512 mb ram but 2gb is about right
<imbrandon> 4gig to 8gig is over kill atm for a day to day desktop
<imbrandon> for the "target audiance"
<jdong> agreed
<imbrandon> so in that same token my ibook happly runs kde and all my day to day apps with 640mb ram
<jdong> 512 nowadays is a bare-bones minimum
<imbrandon> i just dont compile on it
<imbrandon> or try to run openoffice
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong> imbrandon: my robotics team is happy developing using Kubuntu on p3m 700MHz with 256MB RAM :)
<jdong> and they use OOo, Firefox... Azureus (!)
<jdong> and lightweight compiling
<jdong> I have made the mistake of trying to get firefox to compile on one of those
<jdong> bad idea
<imbrandon> heh i use ff and azureus on the lappy just not oo.o ( koffice or neooffice )
<jdong> hey, speaking of that, I'm SURE you want to try my firefox build from earlier today!
<jdong> lol
<imbrandon> heh copiling ff is only for ricers, the binarys work fine on millions of systems
<jdong> lol, I was just having fun
<imbrandon> compileing
<jdong> I found these ABSURD cflags from some 3rd party gentoo wiki
<jdong> and I just wanted to see if they'd work
<jdong> surprisingly, the thing built
<imbrandon> compile safari to be faster and i'll be hapy
<imbrandon> happy
<jdong> but the binaries segfaulted on every other page :)
<jdong> but recompiling FF on my core duo did get me a 10% rendering boost
<jdong> too bad it does the exact opposite on AMD systems
* jdong wishes AMD would bridge their SSE insufficiencies
<imbrandon> considering rendering is less than 1 second on 90% of pages client side ( the time is spent server side ) 10% is nothing
<jdong> yeah, that's true
<imbrandon> jdong, my amd does sse3 just fine
<jdong> imbrandon: yes, but it doesn't do it any faster than it'd do 387 FPU calls
<jdong> i.e. -mfpmath=
<jdong> on a64's you get better performance when set to 387
<jdong> on intels you get a siginificant performance boost setting it to sse
<imbrandon> and? that dosent matter for 99.9999999999999999 % of the apps out there including ff
<jdong> umm, video encoders...
<jdong> guess that's in the 0.0000000001%?
<imbrandon> how much video encoding does firefox do ?
<imbrandon> silly
<jdong> I'm not saying firefox
<jdong> I'm saying other stuff
<jdong> like mencoder/ffmpeg
<jdong> the current optimizations really have an intel bias to them
<imbrandon> name one thing besides viedo encoding ( that is handled by gpu's mostly now a days anyhow ) that everyday people will do ?
<jdong> video encoding is handled by the GPU?
<jdong> how do you convert your dvd's to personal media player compatible mpeg4?
<imbrandon> most video cards have native mpeg encoding yes
<jdong> the last time I checked, mencoder still used my CPU :-/
<DaSkreech> Argh where is the KDM Trunk?
<jdong> as does lame/oggenc
<jdong> and I could appreciate a 10% boost there....
<imbrandon> my 386 can use lame/oggecn ;)
<jdong> yes, but I do appreciate the performance boost from a cflag or two on multi-hour jobs
<jdong> it makes as much difference as shelling out $50 more bucks for a slightly faster CPU
<jdong> and if that comes with just recompiling, I'd take my free performance boost :)
<imbrandon> ricer , we're talking EVERY DAY USE
<jdong> I'm not a big fan of CFLAGS or those types of optimization....
<jdong> don't call me a rice
<jdong> ricer*
<imbrandon> dude your talking just like one man ;)
<jdong> but there are a FEW packages that'd benefit from another look in terms of optimization
<imbrandon> 10% on ff rendering isnt one of them though
<jdong> dude, I'm not blindly apt-building my entire system with -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer whatnot :)
<imbrandon> heh
<jdong> imbrandon: 10% is enough to feel when navigating back/forward
<jdong> or large tables
<jdong> isn't not much
<jdong> but it's still noticeable
<imbrandon> i know man i'm giving you hell trying to play devils advocate here, you have to thing about your grandma here
<jdong> imbrandon: I would not tell my grandma to recompile firefox :)
<imbrandon> 10% isnt NOTHING when its less than a second
<jdong> and I would not suggest recompiling ubuntu's firefox with SSE :)
<imbrandon> you THINK it is
<jdong> imbrandon: I'm talking about pages that take 4-5 seconds to render
<jdong> large tables
<jdong> where just viewing them cached back/forward takes 5 seconds
<jdong> 10% is noticeable
<imbrandon> i've NEVER seen a page that takes longer than one second client side
<jdong> and it's not placebo effect
<imbrandon> more time is spent in the tcp stack then rendering
<jdong> imbrandon: ubuntuforums, I regularly view with 300 or so threads per screen
<imbrandon> you telling me you can notice times less than a second ?
<jdong> yes, I do notice it
<jdong> half a second is noticeable
<imbrandon> how ? 
<jdong> and appreciable in a 3 hour moderating session
<jdong> when majority of the time is spent waiting for pages to load
<imbrandon> not half a second , 1/10th of a second
<jdong> on a 5 second page, that's .5 seconds
<imbrandon> jdong, thats server side bud
<jdong> no, it's not
<jdong> I open up 25 links in new tabs
<jdong> firefox hangs momentarily when it renders
<jdong> that's not server side
<jdong> that's my CPU at 50%
<jdong> that's client side lag
<imbrandon> like i said i have NEVER seen a page that takes longer than 1 second to render cleint side, put a profiler on it from a page from your hdd
<imbrandon> tcp and other things come into play when that "hang" happens, thats not it "rendering"
<jdong> I will when I have time, but I don't think my CPU is donating cycles to help the server :)
<jdong> though that would be helpful as canonical is not donating cycles :)
<imbrandon> heh 
<jdong> and when that initial 500-thread page takes 25 minutes to render, that IS server side :)
<jdong> when I rapid-fire middle click on all the threads, and firefox does its little hangs, and my CPU is maxed out
<jdong> I doubt that's server side
<jdong> in all reality i shouldn't be using firefox for this work
<jdong> especially after ubuntu put pango/cairo on
<jdong> konq feels better at it
<jdong> as does dillo, if it supported the forums a bit better
<nixternal> imbrandon: if you could please, fill me in on the "Hibernate" and "Gamma" stuff for Knot 3 if you have any details I can add to the release notes
* nixternal goes to make a pizza
<nixternal> brb
<imbrandon> nixternal, lure would be the better one to ask, i have little or no info on the hibernate stuff ( or Riddell possibly )
<imbrandon> and gamma i have no clue what your even talking about
<jdong> nixternal: what about suspend/hibernate? the buttons are now on the logout page
<jdong> and they're handled the same dbus way as guidance-power-manager/gnome-power-manager
<mornfall> night
<jdong> I'm kinda puzzled about the gamma thing, too... the applet looks the same since I switched to edgy
<nixternal> ya same here
<nixternal> no matter what i do, i can't get them to equal out
<nixternal> and i know in windows and the adobe gamma thing, getting them to equal out was a breeze
<nixternal> thx imbrandon, i will fire him an email quickly
<nixternal> wait..so the hibernate stuff is just the addition to the logout popup?
<nixternal> nm
<nixternal> i just saw your 2nd line..i so gotta fix my highlight colors
<jdong> nixternal: correct, hibernate just is about the logout dialog
<nixternal> cool...that is an easy write up
<nixternal> i swore i had seen a blog post int he past about the gamma thing
<nixternal> how was the hibernation done in the past?
<nixternal> i can't remember dapper ;)
<nixternal> or breezy or anything else for that matter
<jdong> klaptopdaemon had it on its right-click menu
<jdong> as does guidance-power-manager
<jdong> but since dapper, GNOME sported it on the logout dialog
<jdong> now KDE has it too :)
<nixternal> ya i knew gnome had it
<nixternal> i never use any of that stuff..so i don't pay close attention
<nixternal> i turn my computer on, and it stays on until the power goes out
<jdong> lol, that's my desktop too
<jdong> too bad it doesn't work for longer than 3 hours 20 minutes on my laptop :)
<kwwii_> someone tell me why in the hell kubuntu only has speedcrunch as a callculator?
<kwwii_> I mean, what iin the hell?
<jdong> kwwii_: what's wrong with speedcrunch?
<jdong> and katapult's calculator for that matter
<yuriy> speedcrunch is not much of a calculator
<kwwii_> jdong: um, let me think...there is no reason to include it?
<kwwii_> it does not even have buttons
<kwwii_> what is it for? to make newbies hate us?
<jdong> what's kde's usual calculator? kcalculator or kalculator or kalkulator or something?
<kwwii_> I am used to seeing kcalc
<jdong> ah, kcalc
<jdong> :)
<GNUrante> Hi
<kwwii_> ahhh, the edgy version has buttons
<nixternal> lol
<jdong> wait, the dapper one had no buttons??
<bddebian> Hello GNUrante
<nixternal> correct
<nixternal> the dapper version was horrid
<GNUrante> hello bddebian
* jdong must not have used kubuntu much with dapper :-/
<GNUrante> wlassistant don't work in edgy.. it need a fix!
<jdong> pull up a terminal, type sudo iwconfig..... ;)
<GNUrante> PS: why kubuntu don't use knetworkmanager? wlassistant is not the best
<jdong> GNUrante: networkmanager is still flaky
<jdong> on certain wireless drivers
<jdong> it leads to hangs and kernel panics
<jdong> and sometimes does not associate or DHCP
<GNUrante> jdong: mmm kubuntu need a good wireless manager!
<nixternal> everyone, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu and tell me how it looks ok layout wise..i am wondering about the bottom portion where the "HIbernate" stuff starts really
<jdong> yes, it does
<imbrandon> nixternal, your logout screen is missing the suspend button ( i suspect the computer your using dosent support it probably )
<imbrandon> ( the screen shot )
<nixternal> probably not...can you get me a 1024x768 screeny with it?
<nixternal> i did it in vmware thats why
<jdong> nixternal: "Guidance Power Manager setup as well, insuring minimal ", s/insuring/ensuring/
<imbrandon> haha omg i would have to change my whole theme
<imbrandon> i'm not using /ant/ of the defaults nixternal
<imbrandon> any too
<nixternal> insuring is correct, ensuring isn't a word that i know of
<jdong> nixternal: also, if you can manage it, a screenshot of g-p-m with the battery/CPU popup tooltip would be better
<nixternal> that was so knot 2 ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<jdong> :)
<jdong> lol
<nixternal> actually...has it changed from knot 2?
<jdong> that was IMO the coolest part of gpm
<jdong> it's less buggy :)
<nixternal> if so i will grab one with my lappy tonight and get it there
<nixternal> image wise has it changed?
<jdong> better icons
<jdong> slightly
<nixternal> ok..i will do that tonight then..thanks
* nixternal adds it to the todo list
<nixternal> OK, added 
<imbrandon> ohh itumes 7 automaticly gets my album art, i've soooo been waiting for that
<nixternal> amarok does to, with a little force of course
<nixternal> force of course sounds a little to much like horse of course
<nixternal> and we all know what that is
<nixternal> Mr. Ed!!!
<nixternal> WILBURRRRR!
<kwwii_> imbrandon: it probably does that right after sending the RIAA an email
<nixternal> hahahahahhahaha
<nixternal> roflmfao
<nixternal> gahahaha
<nixternal> pwnd
<jdong> you took your medications, nixternal?
<nixternal> that was funny, i dun car hooo u r
<nixternal> </redkneck voice>
<Hawkwind> nixternal: The page looks very nice IMO.  Lots of good info there
<nixternal> thx Hawkwind
<imbrandon> kwwii_, hahaha
<imbrandon> wow movies and ipod games on itunes now too, and major ui improvements
<imbrandon> wow, this is nice
<Hawkwind> So everything is going back to the KDE blue, or is the purple staying ?
* nixternal goes to sKool
<jdong> imbrandon: ooh! Windows media player 11! look at the pretty theme!
<jdong> and look at vista!
<jdong> shiny window borders!
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> doh
* jdong gets a bad feeling
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong> oh fine, you're allowed to ogle your proprietary apps and I'm not? ;)
<imbrandon> not windows, leaste mine are still *nix apps ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<kwwii_> Hawkwind: the blue-purple version will probably be final
<jdong> pfft *nix apps :)
<jdong> yay! proper kdm shutdowns at the upstart level!
<jdong> imbrandon: and oh yeah, I gave up on OpenSUSE about 15 minutes after my initial login
<jdong> imbrandon: that's about how long I sat waiting for the updater to respond to me
<imbrandon> lol
<jdong> just unbelievable
<jdong> I hope SLED10 is not that awful about its updater
<jdong> I went on the mirrors and manually fetched the RPMs to update the updater(s), seeing if that would help
<jdong> no good
<jdong> most of the lag is (gasp) client side
<jdong> spent in the zen updater mono code....
<jdong> chews up 100% CPU for 15 minutes straight, 400MB or so RAM usage, and no results
<jdong> I have bitched about yum before, but this is absurd :)
* kwwii_ uploads the kubuntu animation I made and hits the sack
<imbrandon> gnight kwwii_
<danimo> kwwii_: splash?
<jdong> hey, is there a vice-versa counterpart to the gtk2-qt engine?
<jdong> is that coming to a qt4 near me?
<danimo> jdong: one that themes kde according to the gtk style?
<jdong> danimo: right; so you can use KDE stuff inside GNOME and have it blend in
<danimo> jdong: well, I think it's up the gnome guys :)
<danimo> jdong: technically it's not a problem I think
<jdong> come on, that's a QT problem :)
<danimo> it might be a pita though
<GNUrante> good night! 
<jdong> I've heard rumors that QT4 will have a GTK rendering backend
<jdong> is that true?
<danimo> jdong: well, all Qt 4.2 provides is a ClearLook stuff
<danimo> no
<jdong> k
<danimo> only a clearlooks theme
<jdong> ah, I see
<jdong> more of the redhat metatheme approach
* danimo doesn't think it's in Trolltech domain to emulate GTK
<jdong> heh, I guess
<danimo> everyone can write a metatheme
<trappist> if I upload a fixy patch to, say, kde-guidance, is there somebody I should assign the bug to?
<danimo> it's not like Qt was badly documented
<_Sime_> trappist: to me.
<trappist> _Sime_: done, thanks
<danimo> I'm just not sure if it's possible to style Qt apps with the GTK style API as good as it works vice versa
<trappist> _Sime_: bug 60309
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60309 in kde-guidance "kde-guidance displayconfig fails to load if laptop-detect is not installed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60309
<_Sime_> trappist: isn't this more of a packaging problem? (i.e. a missing dependancy?)
<trappist> _Sime_: that's one approach
<kwwii_> danimo: splash?
<trappist> _Sime_: but maybe it shouldn't depend on it
<danimo> kwwii_: you said you uploaded an animation
<kwwii_> danimo: if you are reffering to the ksplash, the bg still needs to be changed
<kwwii_> ahhhh
<trappist> _Sime_: I don't have the python kung fu to be able to tell how much it's really counting on it
<kwwii_> it is 70% uploaded
<kwwii_> and in mov format
<danimo> kwwii_: what is it?
<kwwii_> so it does not work so well in linux
<kwwii_> danimo: an animation with the kubuntu logo
<kwwii_> light shining through it
<kwwii_> although ti takes 14 hours to render it
<kwwii_> so it might end up being something for the future
<kwwii_> http://bootsplash.org/kubundu1309-fjpg75.mov
<kwwii_> note that the video is at 1200x800 pixels but only 4.5 seconds long :-)
<jeroenvrp> ok I want to go to edy
<jeroenvrp> edgy
<jeroenvrp> I remember that I have to do a dist-upgrade and a aselect update?
<Hawkwind> Just change 'dapper' to 'edgy' in your sources.list and do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hawkwind> But be forewarned, it's meant to be broken so things will break and it's not stable yet
<jeroenvrp> Hawkwind: a not an aselect
<Hawkwind> Huh ?
<jeroenvrp> like between breezy and dapper
<jeroenvrp> oh forget it
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-14
<jeroenvrp> I try your simple suggestion
<jeroenvrp> and if it will be released in oct., I'm not afraid at all
<jdong> jeroenvrp: watch out... dist-upgrades aren't 100% clean yet
<jdong> and release in late october is no guarantee of current stability :)
<jdong> I hope you don't intend on saving any documents with openoffice
<jdong> :)
<jeroenvrp> jdong: why/
<jdong> there's still bugs here and there
<jeroenvrp> ok, but I used dapper for 5 months, whil ein production
<jdong> and it takes a few dist-upgrade / apt-get -f install / apt-get install kubuntu-desktop cycles to pull everything in
<jeroenvrp> and whats uo whi ooo
<jeroenvrp> up with OOo
<jdong> saving a document causes it to crash
<jeroenvrp> jdong: ok
<jdong> because it's yet to be recompiled against dbus 0.92
<jeroenvrp> jdong: mmm
<jdong> yeah, not a pretty one :(
<jeroenvrp> allthough I use koffice more
<jdong> found that out the hard way the first time :(
<jdong> otherwise, edgy feels pretty good right now
<jdong> it should treat you well
<jeroenvrp> and when will it be compiled
<jdong> jeroenvrp: no ETA
<jdong> it seems like it's not a priority
<jeroenvrp> oh I will try it
<jdong> when OOo 2.0.4 is uploaded, they'll build it properly
<kwwii_> http://bootsplash.org/kubundu1309-fjpg75.ogg
<kwwii_> someone test that and see if it works on your machine
<jeroenvrp> anyway, I used something with alselect when I updated from breezy to dapper-alpha in january
<jdong> jeroenvrp: huh? you mean dselect-upgrade?
<jeroenvrp> oooh
<jeroenvrp> jes thats the one
<jeroenvrp> sorry
<jdong> it's not much better than dist-upgrade
<jdong> you can run them in alternation until everything gets pulled in
<jeroenvrp> so just using bot to be sure?
<jeroenvrp> bith
<jdong> if you end up with any kept back packages, do an "apt-get install PACKAGENAME" manually for each one
<jeroenvrp> both
<jdong> yes, and manually install any kept back packages
<jeroenvrp> jdong: oh I know those one
<jeroenvrp> s
<jdong> jeroenvrp: yeah, but this time I had around 50 of them :)
<jdong> usually I have like 3
<jeroenvrp> with dapper I had that very often
<jeroenvrp> jdong: thats not fne
<jeroenvrp> anyhow, 
<jeroenvrp> I will try it
<jeroenvrp> I feeling bored
<jdong> and I'm not sure if your first reboot will work... upstart might not reboot properly
<jdong> if it doesn't, sync and hit the reset button :)
<jeroenvrp> jdong: I'm creative
<jdong> good luck man
<jeroenvrp> thanks
<jeroenvrp> le me first uninstall the manual compiled checkinstall packages
* kwwii_ is off to bed now...night all
<danimo> heya
<Riddell> morning danimo 
* danimo is back on a freshly installed edgy
<danimo> the background is now much more agreeable :)
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> does usplash work for you?
<danimo> Riddell: minicli locks up X here from time to time
<danimo> Riddell: well, sort of
<danimo> Riddell: my grub installation is hosed
<danimo> Riddell: is there a debian/kubuntu way of reinstalled grub?
<danimo> Riddell: that is, adding kernels, external OSes, etc
<Riddell> danimo: not especially
<danimo> Riddell: argl
<danimo> Riddell: usplash works for me when using a vga switch
<danimo> Riddell: but it really feels fast, which is nice
<danimo> Riddell: can you send me your menu.lst?
<imbrandon> danimo, you should be able to "regerate" a generic source.list by "sudo update-grub"
<Riddell> danimo: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/menu.lst
<imbrandon> it wont reinstall grub but it will make a current menu.lst with the installed kernels
<danimo> imbrandon: I know, grub is there
<danimo> imbrandon: but the menu.lst is not from kubuntu
<imbrandon> ahh yea you will need Riddell's then and then possible regerate it ( so it gets your current kernel )
<danimo> Riddell: download stalls
<Riddell> works for me
<danimo> imbrandon: is there a regenerate command?
<imbrandon> sudo update-grub
<imbrandon> is the regerate command
<imbrandon> but it needs the defaults from the top of the file of a {k}ubuntu menu.list
<imbrandon> to work right
<bddebian> Howdy
* danimo goes checking
<imbrandon> danimo, should look something like http://pastebin.ca/169549 if it works
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
* Riddell spots imbrandon on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView/Sponsorship
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> yup
<jdong> imbrandon: you do mean menu.lst and not sources.list, right ;-)
<imbrandon> jdong, yea
<jdong> just checking
<imbrandon> Riddell, hopefully they poke me in ;)
* imbrandon dosent see Riddell on the list though
<Riddell> I wonder what other kubuntu types we should try and get sponsorship for
* jdong wants to go for forum-ubuntu integration
<jdong> but my health really can't take it right now :(
* jdong goes back to his depressed state, and reaches for painkillers
<imbrandon> hrm *thinks* 
<imbrandon> brb one sec 
<imbrandon> what about tonio sime ummm
<imbrandon> Riddell, ^
<Riddell> they both were sponsored last time, you don't usually get sponsored twice in a row
<imbrandon> hobbsee will still be at uni afaik
<imbrandon> ahh dident know that
<Riddell> actually tonio wasn't sponsored
<Riddell> since he's from paris
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> heh we really do have a small kore ( yea a pun ) team , i just realized HOW small it is 
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> with as much stuff as nixternal sticks his nose into he should come too ( for the k-docteam ) maybe, i dunno how much of that would be covered at a dev summit though
<jdong> imbrandon: it's knot that bad considering all the non-kore support we get around here :)
<jdong> imbrandon: and I'm sure you mean the doK team
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> wow Seveas is on the list too this time, i just noticed that
<Seveas> hm?
<imbrandon> so Riddell since you were sponsored last time even though you work for canonical you probably wont be this time ?
<imbrandon> Seveas, the dev summit list
<Seveas> I wasn't sponsored last time, maybe better luck now
<imbrandon> yea i mean i dident see you on the list last time , but i never looked at it that close as i pretty much knew i wasent gonna get to make it
<imbrandon> this time i probably can even if not sponsored but it will be hard
<imbrandon> ( real hard heh )
<Riddell> imbrandon: canonical people are always sponsored
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> i was wondering heheh
<danimo> re
<danimo> Riddell: works like a charm
<imbrandon> danimo, FYI [19:06]  <imbrandon> danimo, should look something like http://pastebin.ca/169549 if it works
<danimo> Riddell: but please, please: disable those cheapish drop shadows
<imbrandon> you bolted before i got it out
<danimo> tnx
<danimo> and why was the konq intro screen patch reverted?
<imbrandon> we're gonna do it not soooooo purpleish
<danimo> imbrandon: yes, I saw
<imbrandon> some but not totaly like before
<imbrandon> infact i should get that ready for when the feeze is over
<danimo> imbrandon: prolly more like the current kdm theme
<Riddell> danimo: which drop shadows?
<danimo> for menus
<imbrandon> yea mostly only css changes this time instead of images ( that way too if can be easly reverted if someone dosent use the default theme )
<imbrandon> wow i liked those
<imbrandon> ( the menu drops )
<danimo> imbrandon: they are very, very broken
<danimo> imbrandon: and that looks poor
<danimo> imbrandon: because it's a fake shadow
<danimo> I saw it, the search box got dropped. nice!
<imbrandon> hrm dosent seem to be here but that could be just me
<danimo> imbrandon: do you have them enabled?
<imbrandon> http://federation.imbrandon.com/danimo.png
<imbrandon> yea see
<danimo> imbrandon: anyway, lots of artifacts in the shadows if you open submenus
<imbrandon> yea i dont have some problems some people do it seems , thats why i said with a grain of salt that it works for me heh
<imbrandon> anyhow its food time, be back in ~20 minutes
<danimo> imbrandon: it's a problem for anyone, but maybe it's rare or subtle enough to remain unseen for many
<danimo> anyway, bedtime here
<danimo> bye!
<jdong> alright, time to sleep now that I have 5 hours worth of pain relief
<jdong> good night, everyone!
<nixternal_> g'nite
<imbrandon> gnight jdong
<freeflying> morning all
<nixternal_> mornin' freeflying!
<freeflying> :)
<Riddell> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> hey Riddell 
<nixternal_> hey Riddell, you want to let Mithrandr know about the Knot 3 release page?  or should I drop him a quick ping?  it isn't complete yet..i have a couple more things to add tonight when i get home
<imbrandon> heya freeflying
<Riddell> nixternal_: he knows about it
<freeflying> imbrandon: hi
<nixternal_> groovy
<freeflying> kde4 in edgy now, cool  :)
<Riddell> did kde 4 build?
<nixternal_> whoa..speaking of kde4..walking into the uni tonight..i walk past this class..and i hear a british accent..and then i hear "konqi"
<nixternal_> i stop for a second and try to listen in..the class is working on some konqi stuff in kde4 and were talking bits and bytes
<Riddell> nixternal_: any idea who it was?
<nixternal_> it was a c++ class actually working on kde4 code
<nixternal_> no Riddell, but the class gets out when mine does..when i break here..i am going to go and find out if possible
<imbrandon> nixternal, cool
<nixternal_> i want to know why im not in that class ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal, find out the distro they use in class too ( kubuntu ;P )
<nixternal_> ok..that guy is a new instructor here...
<nixternal_> Fedora Core
<imbrandon> take it next semester
<nixternal_> i am ;)
<nixternal_> that is why i booted up a kubuntu cd here...i can't use fedora any more
<nixternal_> it is so horrid
<imbrandon> i had it installed a few days if it wasent so dam slow it would be nice, it "looks" nice
<nixternal_> lol
<nixternal_> it is "clean"
<nixternal_> but...
<imbrandon> clean isnt the word i would use
<nixternal_> it isn't home, if you know what i mean
<nixternal_> it is like staying in a hotel...it is ok, but it isn't perfect ;)
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<imbrandon> heh you havent been to my house, i rather like hotels better , nothing is "broke" 
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<nixternal_> hiya Hobbsee!
<imbrandon> something breaks here i have to fix it, something breaks in the hotel i call the front desk ;)
<imbrandon> hehehe
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell 
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
* Hobbsee dealt with pointers and the like today.  the idea of crashing people's computers is fun!!! :P
<nixternal_> imbrandon: ROFL
<nixternal_> i hear you there
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal_ 
<nixternal_> my old house was the same
<nixternal_> ok...break time..let me go find this feller who was hacking kde4
* imbrandon hugs c# , no pointers ( well not easily )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: jabber.org down?
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i think so, i cant log in
<Riddell> imbrandon: c# is banned from this channel
<imbrandon> just happened a few minutes ago
<Hobbsee> it seems to me that pointers are effectively symlinks.  so i dont see how that's hard
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah right
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe, dont like c#?
<imbrandon> Riddell, awwww but there IS c# qt stuff going on 
<imbrandon> ;)
<Riddell> there's also qt bindings in non-proprietry languages too
<imbrandon> c# is ecma ask miguel hehe
<nixternal_> oooh...i better not say the class i am in right now then
* nixternal_ is in c# for .CRAP
<imbrandon> hahah yea i forgot your in the c# calss atm nixternal_
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> class*
<imbrandon> ok i'll give you c# isnt perfect but its TONS better then the truely propiatary java that so many love
<imbrandon> c# is atleaste ecma and java is well sun microsystems
<nixternal_> it is pretty cool actually
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: write my assignment for me now that you're in core.  kthnksbye!
* imbrandon shuts up before Riddell /kicks him
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nixternal_> we are playing with Ruby tonight...that is pretty sweet as well
<nixternal_> lol
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, die irl kthxbye ;)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: stop!
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> awww...
<Hobbsee> should i go hide in a corner?
<jsgotangco> lol
* Hobbsee has obviously spent too much time policing #ubuntu-offtopic
<Riddell> -offtopic is policed?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you just wait.  when i do, i'll make sure that i die all over you :P
<imbrandon> heh a bit ( when Hobbsee is there )
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well...yes.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i dont do it, most of the time
<imbrandon> and / or DBO
<Hobbsee> and ompaul, thoreaputic, etc
<Hobbsee> madpilot
<Hobbsee> not just me!
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you going to the conference, then?
<imbrandon> hehe well ....
<Hobbsee> yes well.  just i get the blame.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, gonna try my dardest to make it
<Hobbsee> nice
<imbrandon> darndest?
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i put in for sponsorship, i have no idea when they review those
<imbrandon> probably not for a cupple of weeks
<imbrandon> we need more KDEish people there , heh
<imbrandon> well KDEish developer people
<Hobbsee> heh, go for it
* imbrandon looks at Hobbsee , so /you/ gonna try to go?
* Hobbsee looks away
<imbrandon> skip class for a week
<Hobbsee> i'm sure you dont want me there
<imbrandon> as long as you dont /kick me irl it will be all good ;)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: we do
<imbrandon> serouisly , why not? a week shouldent be terrible to catch up on the uni
<imbrandon> on at*
<Hobbsee> it's a few days before exams are due to start, and you know how silly i am :P
<imbrandon> you can study at night in the hotel room ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what's this concept of "study" that you speak of?
<imbrandon> hahaha
* Hobbsee has a maths assignment due in 10 hours, and is sittign and chatting on irc.
<imbrandon> see, wouldent be much diffrent ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> just that i'd be silly and crazy in real life, instead of over irc :P
<imbrandon> as long as work was getting done i'm sure your not the /only/ crazy type dev ;)
<Hobbsee> s/crazy/weird or something/
<Hobbsee> :P
* imbrandon rembers pictures of undergarments on someones head in paris
<Hobbsee> i think you can be assured that i *wouldnt* do something like that.
<imbrandon> hahah i would hope not
* imbrandon go's to rummage through some LP bug reports to find something to do
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i had a bug i was going to point you at.
<Hobbsee> wonder what it was
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: https://launchpad.net/bugs/59189 i think
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59189 in amarok "Please compile with Creative Nomad support through libnjb" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<imbrandon> yea i was just looking at that
<Hobbsee> also https://launchpad.net/bugs/58175 should be looked at - not sure if it's in our packages or not
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58175 in kdebase "Kate hangs on spellcheck" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> at least my touchpad isnt on crack today
<imbrandon> but libnjp and libmtp are in universe atm ( for microsoft and nomad amarok support )
<imbrandon> njb*
<Hobbsee> yes, that's the problem
<crimsun> well, you're core-dev now. Make the MIRs happen.
<imbrandon> i guess i could do some main inclusion reports if they dont rely on anything else
<imbrandon> hehe yea crimsun i was just thinking the same thing heh
<Hobbsee> yes, yay!  i dont have to think about going for core now - i can get imbrandon to upload all of my stuff.  and Riddell :P
<imbrandon> lol, no you still do /someday/ ;)
<Hobbsee> oh darned keybuk.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: fix https://launchpad.net/bugs/59456 please
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59456 in libksba "Please sync libksba (main) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Rejected]  
<Hobbsee> it's straight from unstable, for crying out loud.  it would have been autosynced, normally, anyway.
<imbrandon> did you test build it ?
<imbrandon> whats ksba anyhow
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yes of course i did.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's just that it's in main, and i didnt realise 
<Hobbsee> i dont know, i need it for something else.
<Hobbsee> look in ~/TODO/libkbsa to find out what i needed it for.
* Hobbsee is reminded of a spec she was doing with mithrandir
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, done
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: thanks
<Hobbsee> ah, main's still frozen
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/52670 needs fixing too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52670 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird uses konqueror as web browser" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<imbrandon> Riddell, not that i mind but alot of people are recomending my repo for amarok over the kubuntu.org one becosue they miss that they need the -backports enabled , could you make that bold or something on the amarok 1.4.3 page ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: doe
<Riddell> done
<imbrandon> Riddell, cool thanks 
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> i just keep seeing my name hilighted in #kubuntu and noticed it the last 2 days and forgot to ask
<imbrandon> thats one good thing about having your irc nick in the url i guess ;)
<Hobbsee> argh dammit.  i know why i'm in a crap mood - i forgot to eat anything again. bad Hobbsee!
* imbrandon hands Hobbsee a cracker ( with honey on top , good sugar )
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee found some bread rolls last night, and is quietly munching on them in the library
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: hey, have you gotten around to reviewing that iconset? I uploaded one with the fixed you told me in irc... didn't see any comments on REVU though :S
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: sorry, no i didnt.
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: kk, whenever you get a chance, before September 28th... please :)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: remind me next week?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: kk
* Hobbsee only has one more day of uni before break
<Hobbsee> well, midsemester break, so i can catch up on all the uni work that i've missed.
<Riddell> danimo: want to come to the ubuntu conference?
<Hobbsee> then i can look at the conference, i guess
<imbrandon> jdong, see my command on 60109
<imbrandon> bug 60109
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60109 in dapper-backports "blender update 2.42a" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60109
<imbrandon> errm jdong isnt here ......
<imbrandon> nvm
<Riddell> nixternal_: we should also have oem-config and accessibility profiles in knot 3 review
<nixternal_> roger that!
<Riddell> although I havn't actually tested them yet :)
<nixternal_> ya..the accessibility...that is pretty cool
<nixternal_> i played with accessibility really quick
<nixternal_> it didn't crash
<Hobbsee> bah.  no fun.  it's way more fun if it crashes
<nixternal_> hehe
<imbrandon> hrm Riddell wasent there an easy way to check that something has main only deps from the cli ?
<imbrandon> or crimsun ^^ ( i think you told me once before )
<Riddell> don't think so
<imbrandon> hum okies , i'll do it that hard way ;)
<Riddell> nixternal_: does that mean we'll actually get to upload the docs soon?
<nixternal_> i am guessing so Riddell 
<nixternal_> i have been a comitting fool this week
<Hobbsee> night Riddell 
<imbrandon> ahhhh Riddell i think i found out why ipodslave is still in the queue
<Riddell> imbrandon: why?
<imbrandon> we dident do #3 ( will have to wait till after knot 3 ) on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<Riddell> shouldn't matter
<imbrandon> i was just re-reading it as i was doing libnjb
<nixternal_> imbrandon: one of these days, when it slows down for more than 5 minutes, you are going to run me through a quick class to get me up to speed on the "dev" stuff around here...now that I am finally knocking the rust off
<nixternal_> ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal hehe ok
<imbrandon> Riddell, ok so it will still get approved/rejected without adding it ( say when i do libnjb i dont have to add it to amarok right away ? )
* imbrandon notes that thanksfully all libnjb's {build-}deps are already in main
<Riddell> imbrandon: correct
<imbrandon> ok cool, i was just interpreting that wrong then
<imbrandon> Riddell, oh wow , hey 
<imbrandon> Riddell, libnjb is already approved , i just went to do it and someone else has already and pitti approved it ( but its still in universe )
<imbrandon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportLibnjb
<imbrandon> does that mean i just need to build and upload it ? ( after knot of course )
<imbrandon> s/knot/knot3 
<nixternal_> snot3
<imbrandon> ( two months ago at that, looks like someone was planning to do it and droped the ball )
<imbrandon> building in pbuilder with it now to test
<Hobbsee> yeah, it was talked about a while ago
<imbrandon> cool well that takes care of half of it, the libmtp is only on debian mentors ( but its botched up , so i might fix/repackage it and upload to universe then get a MIR )
<imbrandon> thats the only two libs that ppl seem to scream about and takes care of 99.9999% of mp3 devices
<imbrandon> ipod , microsoft ( any playfor sure device ) , and creative ( nomads )
<nixternal_> i have tested 5 different mp3 players with Kubuntu Edgy recently..and all of them have worked with no problems
<nixternal_> one is nothing more than a freakin' usb mem stick
<imbrandon> s/playfor\ sure\ device/playforsure\ devices/g
<nixternal_> hehe
<nixternal_> right
<imbrandon> yea 90% or more work with the way ipods work
<imbrandon> or as a normal mass storage usb device
<imbrandon> the other 20% are 15% creative and 5% MS
<nixternal_> ya, which is weird..as i have this crap one that says it is "open" but when you plug it in, to linux or windows, it is recognized as an ipod
<nixternal_> hehe
<imbrandon> but that 20% screams loud ;)
<nixternal_> the creative one had an issue in dapper, but works in edgy
<nixternal_> why someone would have ms ones are beyond me ;)
<robotgeek> i have a sansa , that works fine. shows up as an usb disk
<imbrandon> yea but not OOTB ( libnjb is was in universe ) 
<robotgeek> its also a plays for sure thing
<imbrandon> yea that falls under [21:22]  <imbrandon> or as a normal mass storage usb device
<imbrandon> but the "true" MS ones use MTP
<imbrandon> an embraced and extended PTP by MS
<imbrandon> heh
<robotgeek> hmm, konqueror on edgy live cd shows weird colors. 
<imbrandon> purple ?
<imbrandon> robotgeek, if you mean purple and blue then its the incomplete theme ( it got removed a day or so ago )
<robotgeek> imbrandon: ah okay, purple mostly with i think one image being blue
<robotgeek> i'm using knot2
<imbrandon> robotgeek, yup thats it
<imbrandon> yea if you update it will change
<imbrandon> back to normal
<imbrandon> but its just an incomplete theme is all
<robotgeek> nah, i'm on a live cd :)
<imbrandon> no real biggie
<imbrandon> if you goto the help browser its the exact opsite
<imbrandon> heh
<DaSkreech> NIght all
<Hobbsee> night DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> HI Hobbsee. How's it Hanging?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: okay, dad's looking at leaving his work though - ouch.
<DaSkreech> Whats he do?
<Hobbsee> propriatery software - learning management systems
<DaSkreech> Ah whats the stated reason for leaving?
<Hobbsee> he hasnt said, but i dont think the business is OK
<DaSkreech> OH that's rough. So it's not fully voluntary?
<Hobbsee> oh hang on, they have said
<Hobbsee> business is pretty rough in AU for the past while, and they think he's not selling enough
<Hobbsee> probably doesnt help that their base price is heaps higher than everyone else's, you know :P
<DaSkreech> Without extra value?
<Hobbsee> there might be bits
<Hobbsee> i dont know, i tend to keep out of it
<DaSkreech> Yeah. As tends to happen
<DaSkreech>  My Mom is being asked to leave her job
<Hobbsee> he's good at his work - i know that much.  i've seen what he's done in other, similar roles before.  in fact, i think i might have inherited some of it :P
<DaSkreech> Then he must Rock!
<Hobbsee> he's my dad.  he taught me a whole lot of computing stuff.  of course he rocks!
<Hobbsee> :P
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<ajmitch> heh
<nixternal> ok..i know Riddell posted a link earlier for differences with the gamma utlitily and i can't find it
<nixternal> this is nuts
<nixternal> found it ;)
<kwwii_> moin
<imbrandon> moins kwwii
<imbrandon> ( no i never sleep hehe )
* kwwii woke up early enough for the meeting this time :-)
<imbrandon> hehe distro meeting today ?
<kwwii> yepp, in an hour or so
<imbrandon> ahh cool
<kwwii> and since I missed the last one at this time, I thought I would get up early
<imbrandon> i dunno if i'm supose to goto those yet or not hehe
<imbrandon> guess i could go sit in on it atleaste ;)
<imbrandon> arent they only for canonical employees / contractors or for all of core-dev or wht ?
<imbrandon> s/wht/what
<imbrandon> crimsun, ping ( you awake yet ? )
<crimsun> I'm awake, but I'm in a meeting current/ly
<kwwii> what I do not get is why that messed up planning says "ETC/UTC" when etc andutc are one hour apart
<seth|away> good night
<seth|away> hi Hobbsee, g'night Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey seth|away 
<imbrandon> hola Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, got 5 minutes ?
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: 5, yes, 
<Hobbsee> what's up?
<imbrandon> give this a quick eyeball please http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3109
<Hobbsee> what is it
<imbrandon> libmtp, i packed it up ( but its only the first lib package i've done )
<Hobbsee> oh eww, i wouldnt know
* Hobbsee has never done a lib either
<imbrandon> heh ok
<imbrandon> np
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i'm not elite like you :P
<imbrandon> i'm pretty sure its right , and revu-tools have been run on it, but i just wanted a second or 3rd eyeball on it since its a lib
<imbrandon> lol shush
<Hobbsee> nice, revu tools
<imbrandon> Riddell will be awake soonish ( for the distro team meeting ) so i'll try to rope him ;)
<Hobbsee> yeah, an hour away
<imbrandon> hehe yea they can aparently only be run server side ( ajmitch ran them for me )
<Hobbsee> i wonder why they dont get run by default
<imbrandon> dunno, but i want a "run tools" button ;)
<DaSkreech> Welcome back Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
<imbrandon> it gives alot of nice output
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> maybe REVU2 they will run default
<crimsun> there's a _lot_ of autocrack in the diff.
<crimsun> please kill that.
<crimsun> filterdiff(1)
* imbrandon looks at it
<imbrandon> crimsun, is there a normal-ish patern to use with filterdiff ?
<crimsun> either -i or -x
<crimsun> in this case it's probably more efficient to use -x pattern
<imbrandon> ok sorry for being ignorant but i havent seen or used this before, so i do it manualy or in the rules
<imbrandon> probably in the rules i'm guessing
<crimsun> manually
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> man filterdiff
<imbrandon> gah
<imbrandon> ok crimsun i have to be dense , why isnt filterdiff -x 'config.{guess,sub}' libmtp_0.0.18-0ubuntu1.diff > tmp
<imbrandon> working , well it works but ummm tmmp isnt filtered
<crimsun> imbrandon: use wildcards in the pattern
<crimsun> '*/config.*'
<imbrandon> oh wow ok
<ajmitch> ok, home from work
<ajmitch> good to see you found other eyeballs
<imbrandon> hehe yea
<imbrandon> fixing up the autocruft in the tmp
<imbrandon> err diff
<imbrandon> will reupload in a sec
<DaSkreech> Meeting?
<imbrandon> crimsun, ahh after doing that i have to manualy put a new checksum in too ?
<imbrandon> ugn then my sig woudlnt be good
<imbrandon> hrm ok there has to be a better way 
<ajmitch> or you could fix it so that it doesn't trample config.sub, etc
<imbrandon> that would probably be the better solution then all these manual edits
* imbrandon go's to grab a soda
<ajmitch> it's probably touching/copying them in the clean: target at the moment
<DaSkreech> There is a meeting today?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yes, 45 min away
<imbrandon> distro team in 45 min
<DaSkreech> Ok I'll see if i can hang around
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee imbrandon!
<Hobbsee> boo
* Hobbsee isnt here
* Jucato is feeling sick...
<Jucato> hm... must have seen Hobbsee's shadow or clone then
* Hobbsee had class starting 20 mins ago.
* seaLne slaps mdke for out of office replies to bugs
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
<DaSkreech> Hi Jucato
<crimsun> imbrandon: no, don't manually regen the checksum, that way madness lies
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech!
<DaSkreech> Jucato of the Beautiful Women!!
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: ok, so we won't say hello
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh.
<Jucato> lol
* DaSkreech waves at the spot where Hobbsee Should be
* Hobbsee tickles ajmitch's sides
<ajmitch> hey!
* Hobbsee waves back to DaSkreech remotely
<Hobbsee> hehee
* Hobbsee knows *just* what that does to ajmitch now, after having discovered it.
<ajmitch> a good thing I'm in NZ :P
<Hobbsee> by accident
<Hobbsee> i have very long arms
<ajmitch> not long enough
<DaSkreech> ajmitch: ssh does wonders now :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Jucato> heh... NZ isn't that far from AU :)
<kwwii> direct sunlight floods my office window...now I remember another reason I don't like mornings
<Jucato> kwwii: and the other reason would be? (that you're a vampire?)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: hehe - mornings are an unnecessary evil.
<kwwii> Jucato: no, that I stay up late cause I work too hard :p
<Jucato> heh
<kwwii> Hobbsee: no doubt
<seaLne> http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/DanielHolbach/
<ajmitch> hobbsee left us!
<imbrandon> ahhh dh got interviewed ;)
<Jucato> noooh
<Jucato> and this wasn't put in the Fridge?
<seaLne> it will be in a few weeks
<seaLne> but to be nice to them i only just published it
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato wonders if sabdfl will be interviewed for behindubuntu.
<DaSkreech> http://www.captorials.com/index.php?cmd=showRecording&rec=20
<seaLne> at some point probably, currently there are plenty interviews with him and there is also not a shortage of other people working hard
<Jucato> yeah. he's probably too known already anyway :)
* DaSkreech just read the Official Ubuntu Book
<DaSkreech> He gets loads of mentions
<seaLne> whats it like?
* Jucato wishes he could get a hold of those books... locally...
<DaSkreech> WEll don't they ship em for free?
<Jucato> ?
<DaSkreech> To anywhere?
<danimo> Riddell, kwwii: why do we use small icons btw?
<Jucato> I think BitTorrent ships it for free. only an internet connection is requried... :P
<danimo> they are quite hard to hit
<seaLne> try clicking on them with your mouse instead
<DaSkreech> Hmm It shipped here
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> DaSkreech: link? :)
<DaSkreech> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Official_Ubuntu_Book
<DaSkreech> :-)
<kwwii> danimo: small icons where? if it were up to me we would remove all 16x16 icons :p
<Jucato> :)
<kwwii> so did anyone get the .ogg file to play yesterday?
<Jucato> kwwii: haven't gotten around to testing that... (downloading the 20060913.1 build...)
<Jucato> on the live cd?
<seaLne> or just example content
<seaLne> ?
<Jucato> i mean, the .ogg file in example-content on the Live CD? :D
<kwwii> hehe, nope I meant another one
<Jucato> oh...
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/kubundu1309-fjpg75.ogg
<Jucato> O_O
<seaLne> 403
<Jucato> ditto
<DaSkreech> 403 bummer
<danimo> kwwii: I am referring to the default toolbar icons size at 22x22
<kwwii> sorry, fixed the rights
<Jucato> isn't that Medium size?
<DaSkreech> Kmplayer :)
<kwwii> danimo: good question...I guess because Riddell likes lots of space on his dekstop (and has a 1024x768 resolution)
* Jucato has a 1024x768 resolution, too
<Jucato> :(
<kwwii> Jucato: nope, 32x32 i s normal sized
<Jucato> ah
<seaLne> kwwii: wxvlc wouldn't play and xine and kaffeine play but no video or sound for me
<kwwii> 22x22 is small and 16x16 is just a fscking joke
<Jucato> lol
<kwwii> seaLne: something like that was what I was afraid of
<kwwii> btw. it has no sound, so at least that is not messed up :-)
<seaLne> ok i can successfully report i get no sound :)
<crimsun> err, sound?
<Jucato> mine played once in Konqueror, I think I heard a sound...
<crimsun> oh, ok. False alarm/highlight.
<Jucato> playing it in Kaffeine..
<DaSkreech> It's a 1 meg file?
<Jucato> ah ok.. no sound either :)
<imbrandon> kwwii, looks sweet
<Jucato> very sweet...
<DaSkreech> Ahhh very nice :)
<DaSkreech> ok that just made some one jump to Kubuntu :)
<DaSkreech> Good Job kwwii
<Jucato> kwwii: where will it be put? USplash or KSplash?
<kwwii> now the question is how to get something like that in the usplash
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> and how would it look like for a boot that lasts around 27 seconds...
<Jucato> or more..
<kwwii> it has to be slow and subtle enough not to annoy
<danimo> kwwii: I tried suse factory a while back, and their icons appear HUGE
<kwwii> but slow=lots of frames=lots of pics=lots of disk space
<Jucato> yeah...
<danimo> kwwii: which looks crowded because they don't reduce the amount of default actions
<kwwii> danimo: that proves that ximian gets what they want
<danimo> kwwii: but if we go up one scale with our reduced icon set, that's fine
<kwwii> danimo: yeah, the best part (for me) about kubuntu is that so much of the crap is removed
<danimo> kwwii: stop with ximian already
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> I like ximian
<Jucato> :P
<danimo> kwwii: first thing you need to do after a suse install: get rid of beagle. its monitor still slows down the system. un-be-liv-able
<kwwii> I thought, just this morning, about calling nat on his cell to ask him something
<kwwii> danimo: and kill mono in yast from what I have heard (no idea what that is about)
<danimo> kwwii: no mono there so far
<danimo> kwwii: but the new resolver lib for yast and zenworks (formally red carpet) is a pain in the ass. it takes 3 mins just to get the install package module up
<danimo> kwwii: to their defense, they are working on that lib atm
<danimo> kwwii: and fortunally, zenworks and yast are two different tools
<kwwii> danimo: since I left suse I have not booted it once :-)
<danimo> kwwii: so no mono in yast as far as I can tell
<kwwii> well, red carpet is probably in mono, or?
<danimo> kwwii: had to try it after I got fed up with edgy last week. see how fast I came back :)
<danimo> kwwii: yes
<danimo> kwwii: and that after being a really happy suse user for years
<danimo> anyway, shower, brb
<kwwii> some of my ex-colleagues were talking about something along that lines at a party we had
<kwwii> now that was a party...suse and ex-suse together..what fun
<DaSkreech> Argh
<Jucato> ?
<DaSkreech> Keep forgetting my Launchpad password
<Jucato> heh
<nixternal> i can't get the damn accessibility to fire for me
<nixternal> i have tried everything
<DaSkreech> Hi allee
<DaSkreech> kwwii: That reminds me of ##former-mspenguins
<allee> DaSkreech: hi
<kwwii> lol
<DaSkreech> I have no idea what they do in there :-)
<kwwii> we have a mailin list and everything
<kwwii> parties once a year, etc.
<kwwii> and this year we decided to invite the remaining suse people
<Jucato> are we going to have Kubuntu stickers this time? :(
<kwwii> no idea
<DaSkreech> Ok I'm not sure if I can stay up Can someone ask if we are going to get a notification of screenkast on Fridge or as a note for Fridge 3?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu  this is as far as I can get tonight..i need sleep...i couldn't get accessibility stuff to work for me, oem-config didn't work for me..other than that...good stuff... abattoir is in the process of getting the latest iso to check the oem-config, since he knows more about it than i do
<nixternal> g'nite all
<kwwii> night nixternal
<abattoir> 'night nixternal
<Jucato> night nixternal! :)
<DaSkreech> Night nixternal
<abattoir> nixternal: nice work too :)
<abattoir> kwwii: is metabar going to be themed for edgy too?
<kwwii> yes
<DaSkreech> metabar?
<kwwii> I have a preliminary version
<abattoir> kwwii: ok, thanks :)
<kwwii> should be done very soon
<abattoir> DaSkreech: its a 'side-bar' for konqueror
<DaSkreech> Ah of course
<Jucato> actually, just one of the side bars... :)
<DaSkreech>  I haven't opened that in a while since I found out that mplayer has a command line option :)
* Jucato has never used metabar...
<kwwii> I personally do not use the side bar at all
<DaSkreech> I only used it for the Media player :)
<Jucato> lol
<abattoir> Jucato: try kmetabar its a bit more useful and attractive :P
<DaSkreech> Which  was kinda useful till I found kaffine :-)
<DaSkreech> What does the metabar do?
<DaSkreech> Ah I need to select a file
<Jucato> abattoir: I have tried it, but not really satisfied...
<Jucato> specially since it doesn't do anything really when viewing web pages...
<DaSkreech> It should work like Mozilla's what's related?
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<imbrandon> danimo, he had a late night and early morning , he *possibly* went back to take a nap after the meeting ( i dont know just guessing )
<Riddell> danimo: hi
<Jucato> hm.. he was just talked in #kubuntu, though :P
<danimo> imbrandon: haha :)
<imbrandon> ahh, i was only guessing ;)
<danimo> Riddell: do we still need the kdecopy packages?
<danimo> Riddell: (qt4)
<Riddell> danimo: for kde 4 you do
<danimo> Riddell: why aren't the qt4 packages at rc1?
<danimo> Riddell: I think it's safe to upgrade them at this point
<Riddell> danimo: because we don't package unstable libraries
<Riddell> hmm, I'm wary
<Riddell> an unstable library won't pass UVF exception
<danimo> Riddell: well, then we need a meta package
<danimo> Riddell: otherwise it is impossible to install applications compiled with libqt4 
<danimo> Riddell: which should pose no problems with qt4-kdecopy, since it still is at least backward compatible
<imbrandon> yea like katapult heh
<imbrandon> i think it was katapult i tried to reinstall
<imbrandon> maybe something else but yea
<Riddell> katapult is kde 3
<imbrandon> maybe hwdb i know it was something the last days
<imbrandon> i tried heh
<Riddell> adding Provides: to -kdecopy would probably do it
<imbrandon> hwdb-client-kde ( i think it was acctualy the more i think about it )
<Riddell> yes, that will happen
<Riddell> of course most kde developers can live without hwdb and speedcrunch
<imbrandon> hehehe
<Jucato> speedcrunch...
<kwwii> so...once everyone sees Knot3, they should go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas-Feedback and state their opinion
<Riddell> nixternal: ^^
<Jucato> is the 20061913.1 build going to be used for Knot 3?
<Riddell> s/ubuntu.com/kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> Jucato: we don't know what will be used for a Knot until we release
<Jucato> ah ok
* Jucato is downloading 13.1 again heh
<Riddell> Jucato: but all testing and feedback is encouraged
<Riddell> kwwii: the ksplash didn't get updated, you might want to note that on the feedback page
<Jucato> ok. I'll just be noting in the feedback page that I'm using the daily build Live CD. thanks
<kwwii> Riddell: I am one step ahead of you :-)
<MrFaber> hi all
<Jucato> heh
<MrFaber> Does anyone know the reason why dynamic scaling doesn't react on kernel load? It only reacts on app load. Both ondemand and powernowd seems to don't recognize kernel load. If you use loop encryption or emulators with modules the cpu runs always with the lowest frequency until some apps instead of modules uses much.
<Jucato> on an unrelated note, bug 13497 is still there, although Lock Screen doesn't happen automatically anymore
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 13497 in kdebase "Locked password on live CD interferes with screen lock" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/13497
<danimo> _Sime_: ping?
<Riddell> Jucato: feedback here is useful for candidates
<Tonio_> hello
<imbrandon> heya Tonio_
<Tonio_> imbrandon: still frozen because of knot3... ?
<imbrandon> yup ;(
<imbrandon> i think it will be released today though 
<imbrandon> sometime
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I hope so
<imbrandon> Riddell, oh wow i changed that and it STILL lists them as missin ( but not the usr/bin ones now )
<imbrandon> hrm .....
<imbrandon> i guess it needs to be in the -dev.install too
<Ingmar^> hmm, I'm trying to apt-get dist-upgrade to edgy, but unmet dependencies are keeping me stuck halfway
<Ingmar^> anyone feel like helping ? :-)
<_Sime_> danimo: pong
<Riddell> Jucato: did you install the daily CD?
<danimo> _Sime_: hi, the powermanager seems to have problems
<danimo> _Sime_: it reports battery removal every now and then
<_Sime_> danimo: it is better if you mention taht to sebas. He is one behind the powermanager.
<danimo> _Sime_: oh, ok, sorry
<danimo> sebas: ping?
<_Sime_> danimo: no probs
<Riddell> danimo: Lure is a good candidate too
<Riddell> Lure: going to come to the developers summit?
<imbrandon> Riddell, can you poke that one more time ( if your not terribly busy ) i reuploaded and i've hit a brick wall it seems anything i try in -dev.docs != doc/html it ftb  ( all the rest of the issuse i have fixed ) my eyes are going blury looking at this hitting my head on my desk heh
<danimo> seems like the media:/ patches now cause some kded module to lock up
<Lure> danimo: what is your problem with powermanager? I am working on mult-battery (hope to commit thsi evening) and can do other fixes if needed
<danimo> Lure: well, it sometimes reports battery removal at random
<imbrandon> Riddell, i tried usr/doc/{libmtp,libmtp-0.0.18,libmtp-dev}/html just FYI
<Lure> Riddell: I might, I am actually in US a week before (Florida) and might have some business on west cost next week
<imbrandon> they DO end up in the -dev deb, i just dont see HOW now hehe
<Lure> Riddell: quite busy though, so I need to get clearence from my company...
<imbrandon> ( and they are listed in the missing )
<Lure> danimo: are you using edgy version or SVN version?
<Lure> danimo: current version also claimed battery as not present in case that some parameter cannot be retreived from HAL - I have changed this in my working version
<danimo> LeeJunFan: edgy
<danimo> err
<danimo> Lure: ^^^
<danimo> heya el!
<imbrandon> moins el
<el> heya danimo and imbrandon 
<Riddell> imbrandon: just put it in .install not .docs
<Lure> danimo: ok, I will commit new stuff this evening and you may try then with SVN version or wait for Riddell to package it...
<danimo> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm working on kde-guidance to split power-manager, since we need to put conflicts packages on it and kpowersave in case people would like to switch
<Riddell> bah, kpowersave users
<Riddell> but sure, fair enough
<kwwii> what does the empty box mean when I mouse-over the powersave icon?
<Tonio_> Riddell: on some computers, kpowersave works better than acpi-support or our tools...
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the best process for this, since we'll need main inclusion report ?
<kwwii> it is a tool tip with no tip, it seems
<Tonio_> Riddell: splitting -> uploading -> write main inclusion report -> changing the feeds ?
<kwwii> erm powermanager icon, I mean
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a bit painfull :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, New binary packages from existing source packages, where the source package is already in main, do not require reports and do not need to be listed here .... quote from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<Riddell> kwwii: it means you have a bug
<imbrandon> Tonio_, also .... If a new source package contains only code which is already in main (e.g., the result of a source package split), it may not need a full report, but it should be listed here with a short explanation
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hehe, cool, then only changing the feeds is needed
<Riddell> Tonio_: no main inclusion report needed
<beligum> pfffff, I officially hate packaging...
<imbrandon> so i dunno what one heh
<Jucato> kwwii: that no-tip tooltip has been there for a few days I think. I have that, too
<imbrandon> ok i'm off to a nap, see yall in a few hours
<Jucato> bye imbrandon! sweet dreams :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, the new autoremove apt functionnality is a pain for people who remove kubuntu-desktop...
<jdong|laptop> imbrandon is going?
<jdong|laptop> bye, I guess :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: like me, since I remove OOo to instlal koffice...
<jdong|laptop> Tonio_: yeah, it's made some scary suggestions to me too
<Jucato> autoremove is like aptitude trying to be smarter than you. heh
<Tonio_> Jucato: hehe ;)
<alleeHol> Tonio_: IMHO everything installed by kubuntu-desktop should not be marked auto.  Problem solved ;)
<Tonio_> alleeHol: how to perform this ?
<alleeHol> Tonio_: heh, I usually use apt-get instead of aptitude when I want to achieve this ;)
<alleeHol> mhm..
<Tonio_> alleeHol: that should done since it is very easy to remove kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> alleeHol: but autoremove is in apt-get
<Tonio_> Jucato: yup, I was talking about apt-get, not aptitude
<alleeHol> really?  Times are changing and noone tells me.  Shit!
<Jucato> heh
<jdong|laptop> shouldn't autoremove really be in aptitude's ballpark?
<Tonio_> or maybe the autoremove should be an option, not a default
<Jucato> maybe the *-desktop meta-packages shouldn't have their packages marked as auto. but that would be frustrating for those trying to install and would later them... unless they use aptitude
<Tonio_> Jucato: in a certain way, that's usefull
<Tonio_> Jucato: ubuntu user wants to test kubuntu and remove it afterwards
<Tonio_> Jucato: he can do it safelly
<Jucato> yes. in that case, autoremove is a good thing
<Tonio_> Jucato: that's usefull feature, but shouldn't be a default in my view
<jdong|laptop> maybe autoremove should keep its mouth shut except when invoked
<Tonio_> jdong|laptop: yes I agree
<Jucato> yep
* jdong|laptop just noticed there's like 50 new commits in ubuntu-2.6.git
<jdong|laptop> looks like we're getting some ACPI loving
* Jucato wants some ADSL PPPoE GUI loving... :(
<Jucato> does anyone know if there are projects/apps that have a single GUI to configure all/most types of internet connections? something like KNet or PCLOS' drakconf
<alleeHol> Tonio_: care to try: aptitude nomarkauto '~t^kubuntu-desktop$'   # My edgy system @office is off  
<allee> Tonio_: but by default this should be done by the installer
<Tonio_> allee: yes, but I have to do this with apt :)
<Tonio_> nomarkauto isn't an option for this
<allee> oh
<raphink> hi
<Tonio_> allee: this isn't aptitude stuff, but apt-get stuff now
<Tonio_> cool feature, but should stay optionnal in my view
<raphink> am I understanding that the trashy aptitude autoremove "I do'nt control my system anymore" thing has been ported to apt ?
<Jucato> heh
<allee> Tonio_: I think markauto is a nice feature.  Just everything installed by default should not be marked auto.
<Tonio_> allee: true
<allee> raphink: I disagree ;) ^^
<raphink> allee: well I think it can be useful
<raphink> when it comes to removing the whole Kubuntu thing and put XUbuntu instead
<Tonio_> allee: the problem is that installer should be patched to unmark kubuntu-desktop
<raphink> or the contrary
<raphink> that's very useful
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion
<Tonio_> ?
<raphink> but _not by default_
<Tonio_> raphink: that's another option indeed
<raphink> to me it's find to mark everything auto because it can be useful to remove the whole ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu desktop
<raphink>  to make a server or install another flavor
<Tonio_> raphink: the first thing is how to disable this
<raphink> but it's not fine to make it the default action
<Riddell> Tonio_: on what?
<raphink> as long as people are told "if you want, you can use autoremove, but that's optional", I'm happy with it
<Tonio_> Riddell: autoremove in apt, activated by default
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's very dangerous for people removing kubuntu-desktop
<allee> raphink: aptitude can remove all dependencies of kubuntu-desktop.  Using automark for this is not the right way imho
<raphink> allee: aptitude is borked 
<raphink> :)
<raphink> I don't recommend using a package manager that installs things you don't need and remove things without asking you
<jdong|laptop> raphink: apt tells me "if you want you can use autoremove" by printing out a 4 page list of packages every time I try to do anything with apt :)
<Riddell> Jucato: what's wrong with knet?  (apart from the UI)
<raphink> jdong|laptop: I see
<raphink> at least you hve the choice jdong|laptop
<Riddell> Tonio_: not really my area
<beligum> Hi all, I uploaded the revised libinstrudeo library to revu: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3117
<Jucato> Riddell: it's unmaintained? 
<raphink> I'm ok with the feature this way, apart from the 4 pages thing
<jdong|laptop> raphink: yes, but I prefer not to be bugged by autoremove unless I type in apt-get autoremove
<raphink> yes
<jdong|laptop> raphink: autoremoving had nothing to do with the operation I requested (install foo)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I understand but I'm very concerned since it makes it very easy to break the system
<raphink> another option might be to divide kubuntu-desktop into more metapackages
<Jucato> raphink: aptitude could be set not to install recommends. but by default, it installs recommends as well as depends
<Riddell> beligum: still no .orig/.diff
<raphink> and install them one by one on install
<raphink> so removing kubuntu-desktop wouldn't list as many packages
<raphink> but only sub metas
<jdong|laptop> umm
* Hobbsee wonders what she's walked in on
<jdong|laptop> kubuntu-desktop-first-part, kubuntu-desktop-second-part :D
* Hobbsee actually likes the autoremove.  
<beligum> it's a different package-name, I figured I shouldn't do that on new ones
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> jdong|laptop: probably not that way :)
<Hobbsee> didnt they already do that - with kdenetwork, kdepim, etc
<jdong|laptop> Hobbsee: WOULD YOU LIKE TO SEE HOW MUCH ITS PRINTING OUT RIGHT NOW?
<raphink> jdong|laptop: kubuntu-office, kubuntu-settings, kubunbu-graphics
<raphink> etc.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: try to replace OOo by koffice and you'l change your mind........
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! :)
<Hobbsee> jdong|laptop: heh, yeah, why not.
<Jucato> kubuntu-network, etc
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i've not tried.  i should
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: then each apt action prints 30 lines of packages "suggested" to remove
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the problem with doing that?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yes you should...
* Jucato does evil grin...
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah, fun.
<jdong|laptop> Hobbsee: hint. it's about 5 pages long :)
<Jucato> Riddell: if you try to remove OOo, it will remove kubuntu-desktop, and everything else...
<Tonio_> Riddell: that removes kubuntu-desktop, and then all its depandancies are suggested to be remove
<raphink> jdong|laptop: I'm sure you have a small screen ;)
<beligum> btw, Ridell, do I upload  a seperate -dev package, or is there a way to include that ?
<jdong|laptop> Hobbsee: I prefer to install links2 in peace, without being bugged about what can be autoremoved
<Tonio_> Riddell: but not one, with each apt action, until you remove them or reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Tonio_> Riddell:  that's a pain, really
<Hobbsee> jdong|laptop: yeah, fair enough
<jdong|laptop> it's bothersome
<raphink> is this activated only in ubuntu or in debian aswell?
<Riddell> Tonio_: openoffice isn't even a depends of kubuntu-desktop any more
<jdong|laptop> more obnoxiously bothersome than apport
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well OOo is a bad example, but the problem is the same with any default application
<Jucato> well, OOo might jsut be an example.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what brings it in then?
<Tonio_> remove krita, speedcrunch or any other
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it's a Recommends
<Jucato> hasn't krita been removed?
<Riddell> Jucato: no
<jdong|laptop> Jucato: that's not the point
* Jucato wishes the ISO would finish downloading...
<Tonio_> Riddell: replace gwenview by showview for example
<Jucato> ah so it was only with Knot 2 :P
<Riddell> Tonio_: then don't you need to run autoremove to have everything removed?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh.  that *doesnt* help.
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is an example :
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why not?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: arent recommends installed by default now?
<freeflying> Riddell: do we need some screenshots in CJK UI for knot3
<Hobbsee> or that just means you can remove them if you dont like them
<Jucato> Hobbsee: hm... unless you're using aptitude :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23434
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahhh...
<Tonio_> Riddell: and if you remove that, the autoremove suggestion stays forever
<Tonio_> that's the problem
* Jucato automatically clicks on any link in #k-d... reflex action...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: they will be
<beligum> Is there a way to create a .diff from two tarballs without unpacking them?
<Riddell> freeflying: sure
<Riddell> beligum: try tarballs?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no you need to run autoremove, but you are prompted for any apt action
<freeflying> Riddell: give it whom?
<Riddell> freeflying: nixternal 
<Tonio_> Riddell: untill you autoremove them or reinstall the software......
<freeflying> Riddell: ok,thanks
<Riddell> Tonio_: I see, that could get annoying
<Jucato> autoremove is the default action for apt in Edgy, right?
<beligum> Riddell: what do you mean?
<Riddell> beligum: s/try/two/
<Riddell> beligum: why do you have two tarballs?
<beligum> Riddell: I want to create the .diff from .orig.tar.gz and .tar.gz
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is what happens when I wanna install any software and gwenview has already been removed :
<Tonio_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23435
<Tonio_> that's ugly....
<Tonio_> and evil :)
<Riddell> beligum: no, you want to have your upstream tar as the .orig.tar.gz, then add your packaging and run debuild -S -sa to create the .diff
<Jucato> it's evil... because I couldn't understand it. heh :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why the best option in my view is an easy way to activate/deactivate this functionnality...
<jdong|laptop> Tonio_: maybe we should be yelling at mvo about this....
<Riddell> Tonio_: best thing would be just not to prompt you on every action
<jdong|laptop> from a UI standpoint prompting on every action is just obnoxious
<Jucato> a way to leave the auto markings, yet give the user the option to autoremove or not (through a switch probably)
<jdong|laptop> Riddell: exactly!
<jdong|laptop> apt-get autoremove should be the only command that shows that info
<Hobbsee> the way apt-get clean is handled
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but if once day someone forgot he removed kubuntu-desktop and launches apt-get autoremove, he will crash his system
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's dangerous too
<Riddell> Tonio_: doesn't apt-get autoremove tell you what it's going to do then ask for confirmation?
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me test......
<Riddell> everything else in apt seems to
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah.
<Tonio_> Riddell: it does yes, so you're right
<Jucato> and if you choose not to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<allee> Try: apt-config dump.  In dapper there aptitude::Keep-Unused-Pattern "^linux-image.*$ | ^linux-restricted-modules.*$";
<allee> one could add ~t^kubuntu-desktop$
<allee> or use similar apt options (apt automark looks like new in edgy.  found not trace here in dapper)
<allee> When during system installation apt-get -o var=noautomark-or-whatever is set.  99% of automark trouble would be fixed
<Tonio_> allee: that's an option...
<Tonio_> allee: and that would let it possible for gnome users that want to test kubuntu to remove it
<allee> Tonio_: I assume ubuntu and xubuntu has the same problem so it would be not so hard to get such a change in
<Tonio_> allee: yes, we need to discuss this on ubuntu-devel probably
<Tonio_> will do toonight, but at the moment, I have to work on kde-guidance
<allee> I they don't know this automark trouble, we need other preseed files on cdrom ;)
<jdong|laptop> hey guys...
<jdong|laptop> http://cbs5.com/topstories/local_story_256204954.html
<jdong|laptop> do you think it's THE hans reiser?
<kwwii> does it show a pic? I know hans
<jdong|laptop> no, only the wife :(
<jdong|laptop> "Hans Reiser, a software developer"
<kwwii> hehe, yes, I think that is about him
<jdong|laptop> lol
<kwwii> his wife was from russia
<jdong|laptop> hmm
<jdong|laptop> do they live in Oakland?
<Jucato> um... OO.o missing in 20060913.1 Desktop CD build?
<Riddell> Jucato: known
<Jucato> ah ok :)
<Jucato> and the lock session still bugged also known, right?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> it's not something I care about too much
<Jucato> heh :P
<Jucato> well it's not really that critical, considering the session is not locked automatically.
<Jucato> just one of those annoying little bugs...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just noticed launchpad integration uses firefox if installed.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't that use prefered browser instead ?
<Riddell> it does
<Riddell> should use kfmexec as I remember
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum......
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can confirm my prefered browser is set to konqueror, but firefox launches
<Jucato> Tonio_: on Edgy?
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> hmm.. let me try :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> ugh! I just realized I don't have it installed on vmware just yet... :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: tested here : kfmclient openURL http://www.foo.com
<Tonio_> Riddell: that works correctly, but not the launchpad integration, always firefox is use whatever is my prefered browser.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the package for this ? I'd like to play with it a bit :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: can you confirm my issue ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: unfortunately, I would have to install it on VMWare to confirm... I'll try on the Live CD first though
<Tonio_> Jucato: okay
* Jucato is trying no to triple boot too much... it gets dizzying
* kwwii washes the mercedes...bbl
<Riddell> Tonio_: what do you have for /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't have this file
<Jucato> Tonio_: sorry I couldn't do this right now. my sister needs to use the PC...
<Jucato> :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: I mean it's empty
<Riddell> curious
<Riddell> well you can look through the launchpad intergration source, it's not hard to find
<danimo> re
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't that use kdeglobals:BrowserApplication instead ?
<beligum> Riddell: I think I'm finally getting a grasp on the whole packaging process, can you take a look? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3119
<Tonio_> Riddell: to match user choice ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: will do, thanks
<Riddell> beligum: yay!
<danimo> Riddell: so what do we do about the qt packages?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it should use kfmexec (which uses kdeglobals:BrowserApplication)
<danimo> Riddell: can we create a meta-package as I suggested?
<Riddell> danimo: wait a couple weeks for qt 4.2 to be out and upload that?
<beligum> Riddell: RTFM they say, but sometimes, it takes a while...
<danimo> Riddell: until then, edgy will be frozen
<Riddell> danimo: alternatively adding Provides to the kdecopy packages should work
<danimo> Riddell: could you do that? that'd be awesome
<danimo> currently, it conflicts the hell out of kubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: ./launchpadintegration/urls.py:        command = ['kfmclient', 'openURL', url] 
<Tonio_> should work......... I don't understand
<Tonio_> the same command used in konsole works here
<Tonio_> but not clicking in konq...... doesn't make sense
<danimo> anyone else using an intel i915 gfx chipset?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's very strange......
<Tonio_> danimo: I am
<danimo> Tonio_: does google earth work for you?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sound like you need some debugging statements to find out what it's really running
<Tonio_> danimo: SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWLY :)
<Tonio_> danimo: is that your issue ?
<danimo> Tonio_: well, it worked a lot faster on suse
<danimo> Tonio_: I wonder if they had more recent drivers or something
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm playing with urls.py to find out
<danimo> Tonio_: and I also remember it being faster on backported drivers for dapper
<Tonio_> danimo: yes I don't understand what's the point
<danimo> Tonio_: the point of the slowness?
<Tonio_> danimo: yes
<danimo> me neither
<Tonio_> danimo: it is like running on a pentium 1...
<danimo> Tonio_: do you know the guy in charge of packaging the driver?
<Tonio_> danimo: nope
* danimo tried planetpenguin to check if it supports any 3D
<Tonio_> danimo: note that I tried using the .bin given by google, same issue
<Tonio_> danimo: so I assume that's not packaging issue
<danimo> Tonio_: also, XGL works like a charm with the suse driver
<danimo> Tonio_: no, I mean a too old driver
<Tonio_> danimo: for i915 ?
<danimo> Tonio_: on edgy effects like cube are slooowww
<danimo> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> danimo: ah.....
<danimo> Tonio_: the xglx repo provides updates drivers
<danimo> Tonio_: err, Xgl
<danimo> Tonio_: you may know it
<Tonio_> danimo: probably X upstream is the man top contact no ?
<Tonio_> danimo: the driver is part of xorg I assume, so better asking X maintainer I guess
<Tonio_> danimo: apt-cache show xserver-xorg-video-i810
<Tonio_> we should look if something is wrong with the version or so
<Tonio_> 1:1.6.5
<Tonio_> danimo: Package: xserver-xorg-video-i810 (fixed: 2:1.4.1.3-1)
<Tonio_> urgh ! looks we have a REALLY outdated version
<Tonio_> danimo: synch from debian required I think :)
<danimo> Tonio_: who can trigger that?
<Tonio_> danimo: in fact debian version is outdated too
<danimo> args
<Tonio_> danimo: searching google for what exists
<danimo> Tonio_: why can't we take the one from the xgl repo?
<danimo> that one seems up to date?
<danimo> s/?//
<Tonio_> danimo: we need to get latest upstream and package it I'm affraid
<danimo> Tonio_: as I said: it's been done already
<Tonio_> danimo: we can yes, and report a bug with the package attached as the solution
<Tonio_> danimo: the point including the package looses sync with debian, so we need to prove it closes issues to have it in
<danimo> ok
<danimo> yes
<Tonio_> danimo: can you make the launchpad bug ? I'll confirm it
<Tonio_> danimo: I will prepare the ubuntu package if you want
<Tonio_> it needs ubuntu porting ;)
<bddebian> Howdy
<Tonio_> Riddell: the issue is I have gnome-open
<danimo> Tonio_: http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/
<danimo> Tonio_: have a look
<Tonio_> Riddell: so it is used in the first place........
<Tonio_> danimo: okay I am
<Tonio_> Riddell: should we look if the current desktop in use is kde instead of matching the binaries with elsif ?
<Riddell> silly gnome-open
<Tonio_> Riddell: KDE_FULL_SESSION or any other for example
<Tonio_> Riddell: well the problem is just that we look at gnome-open before kfmclient :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should use the binary depending to the desktop manager in use I assume
<Tonio_> no ?
<Riddell> yeah, no reliable way to test which desktop is running, but KDE_FULL_SESSION is as good as any
<danimo> Tonio_: I will test the quinn packages now
<danimo> Tonio_: just to make sure the driver really is faster
<Tonio_> Riddell: and concerning gnome ? which one can we use ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: if you have some time you could look at packaging the Portland betas
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay will look toonigh
<Riddell> Tonio_: if KDE_FULL_SESSION isn't there?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, makes sense indeed ;)
<danimo> Tonio_: correction. these packages are only for dapper
<Riddell> beligum: getting there, see comments http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3119
<danimo> Tonio_: sucks
<Riddell> Tonio_: make sure you look if launchpad-integration is kept in bzr before uploading
<Riddell> wow, first comments on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu/Feedback and it's not even released :)
<Riddell> "Awesome work by Ken and the art team, great job to Brandon with
<Riddell> +Konversation, Sebas and Riddell with the Power Management, and to Tonio, Toma, Raphink, Sime, fabo, and how could I forget Hobbsee"
<Riddell> this guy really likes us :)
<beligum> Riddell: thx
<Riddell> beligum: by the way libraries are more fiddly to package than applications, so you're starting off with a hard one :)
<beligum> Riddell: no kidding ...
<Tonio_> Riddell: and knows uss too :)
<beligum> Riddell: if I don't have any package change-comments, should I include an empty-entry or leave it out ?
<sebas> Hm, the plan is not to use Oxygen, right?
<sebas> I'd hate to have KDE4's freshness spoiled.
<danimo> Tonio_: what do we do?
<Tonio_> danimo: report the bug, I'll prepare the package for ubuntu and comment that the package resolve the issue
<Tonio_> danimo: then we'll make a uvf exception request and ping mdz
<Tonio_> Riddell: look like there is no gnome env variable that we can use... shit...
<danimo> Tonio_: cool
<danimo> Tonio_: what component do I report it against?
<Tonio_> danimo: xserver-xorg-video-i810
<nixternal> bug 60084, would you consider that a wishlist item?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60084 in kdepim "KMail should have a menu item in Kubuntu default install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60084
<abattoir> nixternal: the iso is still being downloaded :(
<nixternal> jeesh
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can look how the openoffice wrapper do it if you really want to, but lack of KDE_FULL_SESSION is fine
<Riddell> Tonio_: or port it to portland if you want to be /really/ adventurous :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm doing another way, looking if gnome-session is working and kded too
<Riddell> Tonio_: kded runs if any kde app is running
<Tonio_> Riddell: arf, true......
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's do with kde-full-session then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdesktop then !
<danimo> Tonio_: what's the current driver version?
<Tonio_> danimo: 1:1.6.5-0ubuntu3
<Tonio_> really outdated......
<danimo> Tonio_: no, I mean from upstream
<Tonio_> danimo: hum, don't know, let me check
<danimo> Tonio_: are you sure it's from pre X7.0 times?
<danimo> Tonio_: hard to imagine
<Tonio_> danimo: I'm searching for upstream tarball but I don't find it......
<danimo> Tonio_: in case of doubt, we should ask in #x.org
<danimo> Tonio_: eric or keith
<danimo> #xorg?
<Riddell> nixternal: yes
<Riddell> nixternal: it's a spec I havn't yet written
<Tonio_> danimo: let's wait for a response.......
<Tonio_> danimo: did you try with compiz package, it that better speed ?
<danimo> Tonio_: they don't package the drivers for edgy it seems
<Tonio_> danimo: they ?
<Tonio_> danimo: ah, that's not an issue, I can port via the source package......
<danimo> ok
<Tonio_> danimo: just I think it would be nice to find upstream release since mdz will probably reject if we are not using latest one
<Tonio_> danimo: we cannot be sure compiz drivers are official ones :)
<danimo> Tonio_: try #xorg-devel
<Tonio_> danimo: let's wait ;)
<danimo> ok
<Tonio_> danimo: bad news, we have the latest version........
<Tonio_> danimo: can be buggy als........
<Tonio_> also
<danimo> Tonio_: uh?
<danimo> Tonio_: you mean the latest _released_ version?
<Tonio_> danimo: yes
<Tonio_> danimo: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/driver/
<danimo> Tonio_: suse uses some git version
<Tonio_> danimo: can you look at suse source package maybe ?
<danimo> Tonio_: but let me guess: we won't get an exception for this one?
<Tonio_> danimo: maybe there is just a patch to apply
<danimo> Tonio_: sure
<danimo> Tonio_: I'm sure they package straight from git
<Tonio_> danimo: well if it is just a patch, no need to exception
<danimo> Tonio_: how good that I have a suse chroot :)
<Tonio_> danimo: hehe
<Tonio_> danimo: can be a build issue too, maybe rebuilding our driver will give better results if deps have been updated......
<danimo> Tonio_: x.org 7.1
<danimo> Tonio_: they have a commulated driver package
<jdong> oh poo, is it really that time of the month again?
<danimo> ?!
<danimo> Tonio_: we have 7.0 packages
<danimo> Tonio_: but the 7.1 driver can be used witgh 7.0 afaik
<beligum> Riddell: is this a good reference for libinstrudeo0? http://libnjb.cvs.sourceforge.net/libnjb/libnjb/debian/rules?view=markup
<danimo> Tonio_: why do we still use 7.0?
<Riddell> beligum: mostly you need to change the debian/control file and add the .install files, which you can see from the same place for libnjb
<beligum> ok
<Tonio_> danimo: well could be a solution in that case
<Tonio_> danimo: I can package 7.1 driver and check then
<Tonio_> danimo: I'm finishing something and we're looking at that together :)
<Tonio_> promissed
<Tonio_> Riddell: I fixed urls.py
<Tonio_> Riddell: wanna look at the debdiff maybe ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<danimo> Tonio_: great
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm reporting the bug first and debdiff
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I fix tarball directly or provide a patch, as it is native application ?
<Tonio_> the point is I don't have access to bzr branch...
<beligum> Riddell: should I rename the source-name in debian/control to libinstrudeo0 too, or can I use libinstrudeo here ?
<Riddell> beligum: no, keep upstream name for source package
<Tonio_> Riddell: debdiff : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23444
<Tonio_> works here, but I don't know if I can commit upgrading the version like this
<Tonio_> I could have removed the gnome-open and kfmclient testing too
<Riddell> Tonio_: looks fine, get mvo to review
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> danimo: I'm your servant :)
<Tonio_> let's try 7.1 package
<danimo> Tonio_: yay!
<danimo> Tonio_: so what do we do?
* jdong prays azureus doesn't go on a RAM rampage
<jdong> heh a RAMpage :)
<jdong> oh forgive me, ktorrent, but you simply don't download fast enough
<kwwii> well, one person is dead set against any purple what-so-ever
<beligum> Riddell: I guess that the revu-upload-name (libinstrudeo0) is wrong too, then? Should be just libinstrudeo?
<kwwii> good thing that one person alone won't change my mind
<Riddell> beligum: yes
<raphink> Riddell: I just modified your our_theme patch for ksplash-engine-mooding
<raphink> s/mooding/moodin/
<Riddell> raphink: oh?
<Riddell> raphink: what's changed?
<raphink> to use a setting in Theme.rc instead of hardcoding the kubuntu theme in the patch
<raphink> adding KubuntuStyle = true
<raphink> to the Theme.rc 
<raphink> allows to use this patch stuff with any other theme
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm gonna try to fix kdm localy and see what about :)
<raphink> so this can even be put upstream
<Riddell> raphink: ok
<raphink> Riddell: I'm going to upload it, and update k-d-s to add KubuntuStyle = true to the Kubuntu ksplash theme
<raphink> Riddell: I tested the patch already twice
<raphink> but maybe you want to double check
<Riddell> raphink: wait for the upload, still knot freeze
<raphink> k
<Riddell> raphink: a debdiff would be lovely
<raphink> alright
<raphink> I've also removed the thememoodin.cpp.org file in the diff
<raphink> sinc eit's clueless
<Riddell> that'll be left over from me patching stuff
<raphink> yes
<raphink> so I removed it
<raphink> :)
<raphink> I'll send you the debdiff
<raphink> Riddell: sent
<raphink> can you check it and let me know?
<GNUrante> Hi
<bddebian> Hello GNUrante
<GNUrante> i'm testing edgy, and wlassistant don't work, because dhclient print this in stderr
<GNUrante>  There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 134993416
<GNUrante> it's a dhclient problem.
<GNUrante> wlassistant work fine with simple patch
<GNUrante> change wlassistant.cpp with this
<GNUrante>                if (dhcp_out.find("::ERR::")>-1 && QString::compare(dhcp_out.right(9),"134993416")==0) {
<GNUrante> Note: the very problem is dhclient.
<GNUrante> that is all
<GNUrante> =)
<GNUrante> bddebian: hello! =)
<Lure> sebas: ping
<Riddell> GNUrante: so dhclient sometimes puts a bogus pid in its lock file?
<GNUrante> Riddell: no
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've attached a proper patch for bug bug 60426, I let mvo commiting to bzr and the package.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60426 in launchpad-integration "uses gnome prefs if kde and gnome are installed." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60426
<Tonio_> danimo: ping ?
<GNUrante> Riddell: the lock file is clean O_o but show this error
<Tonio_> danimo: first thing I'm going to do is a diff from compiz driver package and our
<GNUrante> with this pid 134993416
<Tonio_> danimo: maybe that's just a very little change....
<Riddell> Tonio_: what did you decide to do with it?
<Riddell> GNUrante: I'm not understanding, what is dhclient doing wrong?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, seb128 agreed to use GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID to check if gnome is used...
<Tonio_> Riddell:  so here is the patch : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23447
<Tonio_> works and is cleaner than using ps
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: now mvo to decide :)
<Tonio_> okay let's go with that i810 issue.......
<Tonio_> and after that I'm gonna code my own paste applet since pastebin sucks and ubuntu-nl is too slow ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: would be nice if we had our own paste.kubuntu.org thing
<GNUrante> Riddell:  When launching dhclient... for example "dhclient -q wlan0", if in  /var/run/dhclient*.pid is not presents any pid, then this message is shown " There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 134993416" (sorry for my bad english!)
<Riddell> GNUrante: I can't recreate that problem
<Riddell> GNUrante: but it really needs fixed in dhclient not GUIs
<Tonio_> danimo: speed is better in dapper, so can be a bug with the latest version......;
<Tonio_> danimo: I'm first trying to rebuild
<Tonio_> danimo: did you report the bug ?
<GNUrante> Riddell: mmm, ok  PS: my version is [~] >dhclient3 --version
<GNUrante> isc-dhclient-V3.0.4
<GNUrante> Version: 3.0.4-6ubuntu4
<Riddell> GNUrante: not using dhcp3-client? that's the normal one
<GNUrante> Package: dhcp3-client
<Hawkwind> !no sound-#kubuntu is <reply>If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ubotu> I know nothing about sound-#kubuntu yet
<Hawkwind> Seveas: When you're around, please tell us the correct way to edit/change/make a fact for a specific channel
<Seveas> Hawkwind, there is NO reason that that factoid should be #kubuntu specific
<Seveas> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Hawkwind> Seveas: The part about File -> blah blah is Gnome specific and confuses users
<Seveas> ah, missed that
<Hawkwind> That's why we wanted a Kubuntu specific one
<Seveas> don't use !no bla is
<Seveas> just use !bla-#kubuntu is
<Hawkwind> Ah ok.  I was following an example that Hobbsee did the other day.  I'll try it now
<Riddell> raphink: patch seems fine
<raphink> I've tested it twice Riddell
<raphink> it works :)
<Seveas> the !no trick is only needed for changing factoids 
<raphink> so together with this patch, we have to update k-d-s with new Theme.rc
<Hawkwind> Seveas: Got it, thanks :)
<raphink> Riddell: when can I upload it?
<raphink> I'll upload k-d-s first, so the option will already be there and it won't break anything at all
<seaLne> does anyone have a chance to look at http://revu.tauware.de./details.py?upid=3123 ?
<bddebian> seaLne: I will after I look at cmph
<bddebian> s/look at/finish with/
<Riddell> raphink: when Knot 3 is out
<raphink> ok
<seaLne> bddebian: ta
<Tonio_> danimo: still slow, it really looks like the error is in the driver....... I'm trying to downgrade it
<danimo> Tonio_: hmm
<Tonio_> danimo: tuxracer works correctly here
<Tonio_> danimo: maybe that's just googleearth issue.....
<Tonio_> danimo: what else would you suggest to test to check performances ?
<danimo> Tonio_: yes, for me, too
<danimo> Tonio_: glxgears?
<danimo> Tonio_: I always get: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<danimo> Tonio_: not sure if that's the trouble, but it doesn't sound like it
<Tonio_> glxgears -printfps
<Tonio_> danimo: can you test this ?
<Tonio_> yes I do too
<danimo> 10805 frames in 5.1 seconds = 2138.356 FPS
<Tonio_> danimo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23448
<Tonio_> hu ??????? so much for you ?
<Tonio_> wow.......
<Tonio_> look at mine !
<danimo> yes, sounds bogus
<Tonio_> danimo: dualcore proc ?
<danimo> 4094 frames in 5.0 seconds = 818.656 FPS
<danimo> Tonio_: nope
<Tonio_> danimo: ah...
<danimo> centrino, single core
<Tonio_> danimo: well it looks like normal performances
<danimo> Tonio_: ah!
<Tonio_> danimo:  ?
<danimo> Tonio_: it goes up because the window was hidden behind yakuake
<Tonio_> danimo: hehe
<danimo> Tonio_: and then the driver doesn't have to draw and hence can compute more
<danimo> Tonio_: so the first figure is always wrong
<Tonio_> danimo: yup, okay let's compare displaying the window
<danimo> Tonio_: ppracer values are also fine
<danimo> Tonio_: what does it show you when you enable ftp display?
<danimo> fps even
<GNUrante> bye all
<Tonio_> danimo: to me average value is about 1100 fps
<Tonio_> looks normal
<Tonio_> let's test tuxracer
<Tonio_> danimo: ppracer, with video options set to 1280x800 to be fullscreen, I get about 27 fps on the first race
<Tonio_> danimo: looks normal to me....
<_Sime_> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> _Sime_: hey :)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: can we take a moment to make a point concerning your media patches ?
<_Sime_> go for it.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I think the latest ones are not on the wiki since they have already been commited 3 weeks ago
<Tonio_> _Sime_: the patches "pending" are already in kdebase
<Tonio_> _Sime_: and the action selection dialog still doesn't appear.....
<Tonio_> _Sime_: when did you fix the problem and released latest patches ?
<_Sime_> Tonio_: know what I'm going to do. I'm going to "apt-get source kdelibs & kdebase" and look at what's inside.
<_Sime_> Tonio_: should I update everything first? or will apt-get source get the latest?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: yes, would be nice :)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: update is better yes
<Tonio_> _Sime_: let me know what about ;)
<Lure> _Sime_: apt-get source always takes the latest source
<Lure> _Sime_: even if binaries are not even built and published yet
<Tonio_> Lure: don't you have to update first ?
<Tonio_> Lure: seems than yes
<jdong|laptop> Lure: yeah, it even finds me source packages that don't compile... it's great :)
<Lure> Tonio_: right, you need to update, but not upgrade
<Tonio_> Lure: who said "upgrade" appart from you ? ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: going to eat, but feel free to ping me :)
<Lure> Tonio_: nobody, I just read it that way ;-)
<_Sime_> I've requested an upgrade. It is now d/ling and updating.
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<Lure> ;-)
<_Sime_> Tonio_: kdelibs looks correct. now kdebase.
<danimo> Tonio_: any news?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: okay, thanks ;)
<Tonio_> danimo: nope.... I must say I cannot reproduce the issue outside of googleearth.....;
<Tonio_> I assume the issue is with it...
<Tonio_> danimo: if was bugging but fast with old driver and now it is correct but slow...
<Tonio_> danimo: I suspect it is googleearth issue with that driver, not a driver issue
<_Sime_> Tonio_: ping ping
<Tonio_> _Sime_: yup ?
<_Sime_> kubuntu_73_nomediaioslave_mounthelper.diff  = kdebase_3.5.4_sime_kio_v2.diff
<Tonio_> _Sime_: hu ?
<Tonio_> kool ;)
<_Sime_> this should be kdebase_3.5.4_sime_kio_v3.diff instead.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: let me have a look
<_Sime_> replace kubuntu_73... with the kio_v3 patch.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: okay, I'm looking cause I'm surprised I must say......
* Tonio_ should sleep more, defenitly
<_Sime_> v2 and v3 are very similiar, except for 2 lines.
<_Sime_> on one line, or something.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: kdelibs_3.5.4_sime_kfilespeedbar.diff
<Tonio_> this one is already in no ?
<Tonio_> it is said to be pending
<_Sime_> wait a sec
<_Sime_> yes, that appears to be in kdelibs. :)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: 
<Tonio_> -+      KURL url( "system:/media/"+name );
<Tonio_> ++      KURL url( "media:/"+name );
<_Sime_> yes
<Tonio_> heh, you're right, That confused me.....
<Tonio_> okay I'm preparing the package
<Tonio_> _Sime_: ah also, I have a bug here, you'll tell me if that's known ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I will have updated ksmserver patch for kdebase in hour or so - can you merge it in?
<_Sime_> what is it?
<Tonio_> Lure: sure
<Tonio_> _Sime_: when I insert a cd and go to /media
<Lure> Tonio_: it will just add lock screen before suspend/hibernate from logout dialog
<Tonio_> I can see cdrom0, I'm clicking on it
<Tonio_> and then blank screen, nothing
<Tonio_> audiocd:/ works, and media:/ scd0 works too
<_Sime_> Tonio_: audio cd?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: yes
<_Sime_> ok, get it.
<_Sime_> i get it
<Tonio_> _Sime_: URL is set to audiocd:/?device=/dev/scd0
<Tonio_> _Sime_: the point is typing this works
<Tonio_> but when I double clik on it it doesn't......
<Tonio_> as if it wasn't using this url ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: you seem to reproduce ?
<Tonio_> Lure: send me your patches plz :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I will, just need to build and test first
<Tonio_> Lure: ah okay, let me know I'l prepare the package for end of the freeze
<Lure> Tonio_: main is still under embargo, right?
<_Sime_> Tonio_: I know what is going on there. I've added that to hte wiki.
<Tonio_> Lure: yup
<Tonio_> _Sime_: great
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I'm syncking the kubuntu_73 patch right now
<_Sime_> cool
<Tonio_> _Sime_: are you changing the wikipage right now ? cause I want to update the "in edgy" list ;)
<_Sime_> i just updated it
<Tonio_> _Sime_: okay, same for me :)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: konq-plugins/mediarealfolder/media_realfolder.desktop -> do I have to change the package to remove it ? I can do it :)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: can you just confirm me that's still required
<_Sime_> Tonio_: it should  be removed, yes.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I'm preparing the package too
<Tonio_> _Sime_: done, I'll upload as soon as possible
* Tonio_ grumbles at knot3 freeze.......
<Lure> Tonio_: I still get this file://system error on sidebar - is your old media:/ fix still there?
<Tonio_> Lure: yes but I have to remove this again.......
<Lure> Tonio_: I can give you patch already, it is not built/tested yet
<Tonio_> I removed this from the sidebar but synching with debian had it back
* Lure had problems with pbuilder and am recreating it now
<Tonio_> Lure: no need, it is just a .desktop file to remove from a .install file :)
<Tonio_> Lure: the point is it needs to be done at every debian sync
<Lure> Tonio_: but isn't this due to your patch (dapper fix for system:/home?)
<Tonio_> Lure: ah yes, it is
<Tonio_> Lure: the point is we have to remove the systementry in konqsidebar
<Lure> Tonio_: if we drop that patch, then system:/ should work in sidebar
<Tonio_> Lure: yep
<Tonio_> Lure: but do we want to drop the patch ?
<Lure> Tonio_: we can leave it now with _Sime's patches it should work, or not?
<Tonio_> Lure: nope
<Tonio_> Lure: my patch is to replace system:/home by ~
<Lure> Tonio_: why not?
<Tonio_> Lure: because that create issues
<Tonio_> browse system:/home and try to rightclick edit with gimp
<Tonio_> error message.........
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, but _Sime has changed system folder to do the same, so I though it should work for sidembar too
<Tonio_> _Sime_: did you change that for system:/home too ?
<Lure> Tonio_: try system menu from panel - Home is /home/<username>
<Tonio_> Lure: THIS IS MY PATCH !!!!!!
<Tonio_> not sime's ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: and Storage media is /media/<xxx>
<Tonio_> Lure: remove my patch and you'll get the same error
<Tonio_> Lure: _Sime_didn't touch this part
<Lure> Tonio_: I do not recall you changed media...
<Tonio_> Lure: nope
<Lure> Tonio_: so who did that if not _Sime? ;-)
<Tonio_> kdebase (4:3.5.2-0ubuntu14) dapper; urgency=low
<Tonio_>   * Added previously removed kubuntu_54_system_protocol_home_dir.diff  make
<Tonio_>     system:/ use /home/foo not system:/home/foo
<Tonio_> this is my patch
<Tonio_> sime's patch are for media:/ stuff
<_Sime_> Tonio_: system:/home/ goes to ~ on dapper. I haven't changed anything there for edgy.
<Tonio_> is it that complicated ?
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, I though that _Sime changed both for edgy
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I know, I did the patch.......; but Lure looks veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery confused ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: voila
<Tonio_> Lure: I did the patch for dapper
<Tonio_> Lure: and the patch works except creates an issue in the konq sidebar
<danimo> Tonio_: so no idea?
<Tonio_> Lure: so I removed the desktop file from the .install
<Lure> Tonio_: so we still need your patch and just drop system from sidebar as we do not understand how to fix
<danimo> Tonio_: what about X.org 7.1?
<Tonio_> Lure: but when riddell resynched with debian, the file was back
<_Sime_> My patch for icons on the desktop finally seems to be getting there.
<Tonio_> Lure: so we have to put a not that this needs removal for each update :)
<_Sime_> (still working on it)
<Tonio_> danimo: didn't check at the moment cause I'm certain this is googleearth issue, not xorg
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm changing this in kdebase ;
<Tonio_> Lure: can you "locate system.desktop | grep sidebar" please
<Tonio_> Lure: it looks like I already removed it
<Lure> Tonio_: /home/luka/.kde/share/apps/konqsidebartng/webbrowsing/entries/system.desktop
<Lure> Tonio_: is this just my profile then?
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe it is profile issue
<Lure> (maybe boot in dapper introduced it)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, I removed it from the package
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, sorry for bothering you with this
<Tonio_> Lure: your servant :) I'm bothering so many people all the time you know :)
<Tonio_> Lure, _Sime_:how about my patche for konqueror view misses icon ?
<Tonio_> Lure, _Sime_: I know you probably didn't have the time, but it'd be nice to have it in beofre edgy is out :)
<_Sime_> Tonio_: I haven't had time to look at it.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: of course, don't mind, that's just for "everything else is done" :)
<_Sime_> I would like to see that go it though.
<Lure> Tonio_: me neither - I need to finish powermanager today on Sat I go for one week vacation
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I too but I've done my best, I'm not able to patch for that icon....
<Lure> Tonio_: I might look into this today if I am done with powermanager soon
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I did the thing for kds and merging the buttons, but I can't do more...... too complicated for me
<_Sime_> Riddell doesn't have time?
<Tonio_> Lure, _Sime_: for your information, I'm splitting kde-guidance to extract power-manager
<Lure> Tonio_: updated ksmserver patch is here: http://lure.homelinux.net/kubuntu/kubuntu_76_ksmserver_suspend.diff
<Lure> Tonio_: still need to build and test
<Tonio_> that to manage conflicts with kpowersave
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks, does this close bugs ?
<Riddell> _Sime_: waiting for knot 3 to be released, can't upload anything until then
<Lure> Tonio_: no, it just adds lock screen 
<jdong|laptop> just a suggestion, I think guidance-power-manager should be splitted out as its own package, so it can be nicely overridden by kpowersave
<jdong|laptop> oops, never mind
<jdong|laptop> Tonio_ is always one step ahead of me
<Lure> Tonio_: we do not conflict with kpowersave ;-)
<_Sime_> Riddell: can we get that Detail view - Icon View button thing in konq worked out?
<Lure> Tonio_: I have both running ;-)
* jdong|laptop has a dysfunctional brain given the nvidia hoopla in dapper
<Tonio_> Lure: isn't that annoying ?
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem is it'll not be easy to disable power-manager if you want kpowersave instead
<Riddell> _Sime_: well I can't see a way to add it and keep the UI clean
<Lure> Tonio_:I think we should have disable feature in powermanager
<Tonio_> danimo: do you really think it is driver related issue ? It would be nice to confirm with another application maybe
<Lure> Tonio_: quit should ask if automatic startup should be disabled
<Tonio_> Lure: I agree, yes
<Tonio_> Lure: point, that's better than my solution, you're right
<Lure> Tonio_: just not sure where to put enable autostart then... :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: the point is how to overwrite /usr/share/autostart thing ?
<Lure> Tonio_: exactly
<Tonio_> Lure: I have a solution
<Tonio_> Lure: kde remembers sessions
<Lure> Tonio_: only if you have it configured that way
<Tonio_> Lure: kds ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I though that we should use ~/.kde/Autostart instead...
<Lure> Tonio_: but I need to talk with sebas (or Riddell)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, the problem is that writting in ~ can only be done via startkde, which is done at every boot......
<Tonio_> Lure: here is my idea : configure kds to have power-manager restored
<Tonio_> Lure: ah.......; forget it, will not work.....
<Tonio_> impossible to disable too since the kds settings are read at every boot.....
<Lure> Tonio_: other option is to leave /usr/share/autostart, but powermanager have enabled/disabled in his own rc file
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, that another option
<Lure> Tonio_: it would just exit if disabled (like it does if another instance is running)
<Tonio_> Lure: if you talk to sebas, would be nice to discuss the "battery has been removed" and "battery has been inserted" messages :)
<Tonio_> Lure: they potentially give wrong informations when the battery is full
<Lure> Tonio_: already fixed here ;-)
<beligum> Hello again to all, I think I'm getting pretty close to a final build with libinstrudeo, can someone take a look? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3124
<Tonio_> Lure: ah ? cool
<Lure> Tonio_: I had to refactor quite some code for multi battery support and did a lot of testing in last evenings... ;-)
<Tonio_> beligum: I'm looking
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<beligum> Tonio_: thx
<Tonio_> Lure: concerning your patch, is it closing launchpad bugs (for changelog) ?
<kwwii> ok, who wants to implement this in Qt?  http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2006/09/13/more-fun-with-usplash/
<Lure> Tonio_: no, just put "Lock screen before suspend/hibernate"
<Tonio_> beligum: you added upstream changelog to debian/changelog ?
<beligum> Tonio_: damn, yes, that one sneaked in again...
<danimo> Tonio_: well, given it worked with other versions of the driver, it probably is
<Tonio_> beligum: only include packaging informations there :) also in debian/control, it would be nice adding "development package" for the -dev
<Tonio_> beligum: good packaging otherwise.... although you should consider cdbs, really !
<Tonio_> danimo: I would say it depends on xorg version + several libs that could have been updated
<Tonio_> danimo: this is the problem with binary only application, you cannot be sure they have been compiled with the same libs version
<danimo> Tonio_: from my expirience it's only the driver
<Tonio_> danimo: that's why I'm not checking on my own...
<Tonio_> danimo: yes but the driver has good performances otherwise
<danimo> Tonio_: it worked after switching driver and glx libs from the xgl repo
<Tonio_> danimo: more than this, even the interface of googleearth is slow
<Tonio_> and that's not opengl
<Tonio_> danimo: could be a problem with our qt version too
<danimo> Tonio_: hmm? google does not use opengl?!
<Tonio_> danimo: they do
<danimo> yeah
<Tonio_> danimo: ah !!!!
<danimo> ?!
<Tonio_> danimo: changing the driver with xgl ones work ??????? interesting*
<danimo> yes
<danimo> that's what I did back when being on dapper
<Tonio_> danimo: the problem is that they are not officials.......
<danimo> yeah, I know
<Tonio_> danimo: is there a source package ?
<danimo> Tonio_: and it also works on suse
<beligum> Tonio_: do I need to include a changelog-entry for every release, even if I can't think of something? :)
<Tonio_> I'll try to build a edgy version
<Tonio_> install it and bench :)
<danimo> Tonio_: great!
<Tonio_> danimo: do you have the deb-src somewhere ?
<Tonio_> I'll build a deb and we can install and bench
<danimo> no
<Tonio_> let me check
<Tonio_> deb http://xgl.compiz.info dapper main ?
<Tonio_> danimo: looks like this
<Tonio_> danimo: they use older version : unpacking xserver-xorg-driver-i810_1.5.0.1-0ubuntu2.tar.gz
<Tonio_> I'm building this and replacing my driver
<Tonio_> then we'll bench again :)
<beligum> Riddell, Tonio_ : libinstrudeo_0.1.3-0ubuntu1 should be the final package name, right (version changed to 0.1.3-0ubuntu1)
<kwwii> boah, did I do something to deserve everyone ignoring me?
<Lure> kwwii: ?
* danimo hugs kwwii
<kwwii> carefull the artist is wierding out again
<kwwii> I want my usplash maker and I don't wanna use gtk to get it :-9
<jdong|laptop> :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: kcontrol module for this would be nice :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: guidance maybe but I'm not accurate enough in python to do this hehe :)
<kwwii> python would be perfect, but you'll also need imagemagick or some other decent image lib
<kwwii> re-paletting, etc.
<Tonio_> danimo: restarting X, I hope I can come back :)
<danimo> looks good?! :)
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> danimo: good point the driver works :)
<Tonio_> danimo: nope, googlearth is still like my grandmother............; slooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<danimo> Tonio_: and google earth?
<danimo> damn :}
<Tonio_> hehe, yes :)
<Tonio_> danimo: I think I'm right, this isn't driver issue, but googleearth's
<Tonio_> danimo: probably needs recompiling
<Tonio_> danimo: the good point is google uses ubuntu, so they'll probably see the issue on edgy ;)
<danimo> Tonio_: why does it work with other drivers. or i810 on suse?
<Tonio_> danimo: is Xserver the same version ?
<danimo> no, suse uses 7.1
<Tonio_> danimo: is libogl same version ?
<danimo> Tonio_: but they also use the same version of google earth
<trappist> bug 14918 is confirmed, high, and has a patch attached, with no new activity for about 4 months, if somebody could take a look.  quick fix.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14918 in kdebase "kdm is missing dependency on lsb-base" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/14918
<Tonio_> danimo: maybe there is an xorg bug that is resolved in 7.1.......
<Tonio_> danimo: or maybe we had crappy patch...... dunno in fact
<danimo> Tonio_: why isn't edgy edgy with X?
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Does WorldWind still discrimiinate?
<Lure> trappist: that is for Tonio_ - he is just preparing kdebase
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: you mean ?
<DaSkreech> Not work on Linux :)
<Tonio_> trappist: let me check this !
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: ah !!!!!!!
<Tonio_> interesting !
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: using mono ?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: windows version uses .net.......;
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know
<Tonio_> trappist: I can see the bug, but I don't understand, why is dependancy required ? it works no ?
<Tonio_> danimo: I don't understand the question :)
<Tonio_> danimo: is it "why isn't edgy with 7.1 ?" :)
<danimo> yes
<Tonio_> danimo: hehe, dunno to be honnest
<trappist> Tonio_: it apparently requires stuff in /lib/lsb/init-functions
<Tonio_> trappist: yes but how and why ? ;)
<Tonio_> I don't see the point in fact
<trappist> Tonio_: me neither - I dunno who confirmed it as a problem
<Tonio_> trappist: /etc/init.d/kdm stop|start is working here
<Tonio_> trappist: and I don't see anything in the scripts code relative to lsb......
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$ grep lsb /etc/init.d/kdm
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$ grep functions /etc/init.d/kdm
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$ grep lib /etc/init.d/kdm
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$
<Tonio_> trappist: does it really needs this ? looks like no
<Tonio_> trappist: I'm intented to reject the bug
<trappist> Tonio_: me neither, on edgy.  do you have a dapper box handy?  it's an oldish bug
<Tonio_> trappist: nope
<Tonio_> danimo: we probably have to wait for next googleearth version or next ubuntu version...
<danimo> :((
<Tonio_> trappist: feel free to reject ;)
<trappist> Tonio_: I'm checking on dapper...
<Tonio_> trappist: okay
<trappist> Tonio_: heh, nothing on dapper either.  I'll reject.
<jeroenvrp> how to force apt-get to install all the packages in the repos, even if the installed packages are newer
<jeroenvrp> ?
<Tonio_> trappist: okay
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: relmove installed ones and reinstall them :)
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: why isn't that possible ?
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: because it seems there are many
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: ah.......
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: I must say I don't have the response
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: well maybe someone else
<Tonio_> Lure: do you see 100% battery in power-manager ?
<Tonio_> Lure: the popup still displays "battery removed" up to the cpu frequency
<Lure> Tonio_: when fully charged, yes
<Tonio_> Lure: hum......
<Lure> Tonio_: I am just commiting new powermanager - if you want to test/package - great
<Tonio_> Lure: sure !
<Tonio_> commiting ? to svn you mean ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Lure: once done can you give me svn url please ? I'll prepare the package
<Lure> Tonio_: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/guidance/powermanager/?rev=584428
<Lure> danimo: if you want to test it would be great
<Tonio_> Lure: packaging and testing :)
<Lure> Tonio_: http://lure.homelinux.net/kubuntu/pm-battery-removed.png
<Lure> Tonio_: http://lure.homelinux.net/kubuntu/pm-two-charging.png
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^
<jdong> jeroenvrp: you should probably try pinning the repository with a really high priority, like 999
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe, manages several batteries now, cool :)
<Lure> Riddell: not sure about the text when charging - I use "HH:MMh to charge" and "HH:MMh remaining" when on batteries
<Tonio_> Lure: why displaying if battery2 is not present ?
<Tonio_> simply not showing it no ?
<Lure> Tonio_: this is just what HAL reports - I think when you add second battery for first time, you will always have it there
<Lure> Tonio_: it is reported as present = false
<Tonio_> Lure: ah okay
<Tonio_> you need to put the second battery once then
<Lure> Tonio_: exaclty - I first though it is cleared with reboot, but it isn't, so I suspect ACPI has some nvram somewhere to store this
<Tonio_> Lure: yup
<Tonio_> Riddell: no uvf exception request required for guidance I assume ?
<Ingmar^> kpowersave used to have the ability to control cpu-speed, but on edgy i don't see that in the menu anymore, is there any other way ? or has it been removed ?
<Tonio_> Ingmar^: well we are not focussed on kpowersave, since kubuntu is developping its own tool
<Tonio_> Ingmar^: so I (not to say we) don't know :)
<Tonio_> Ingmar^: as kpowersave isn't officially supported, better ask #kubuntu instead
<Ingmar^> thanks Tonio_
<Tonio_> Ingmar^: your servant :)
<jdong> Ingmar^: kpowersave should control cpu speed fine, as long as modules are loaded
<jdong> Ingmar^: you didn't delete any powernowd init scripts, did you ;)
<jdong> Ingmar^: and powernowd has become a bit more aggressive at blacklisting certain chipsets
<Ingmar^> ;-)
<Lure> kwwii: we need another icon for powermanager: no battery (all removed) - any existing icon is not really good fot this state
<seaLne> anyone else willing to look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3123 ? and maybe upload?
<Lure> jdong: powernowd is deinstalled when (k)powersave is installed - they conflict
<Tonio_> Lure: works :)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay I'll upload the package when freeze ends
<Lure> jdong: but you are right - powersave handles cpu freq mgmt, so it should work
* Tonio_ has a bulk of uploads to do.......
<Lure> Tonio_: great - thanks
<jdong> Lure: the powernowd binary uninstalls, but the powernowd init scripts are still there.. and they still are responsible for modprobing the right cpufreq modules
<Tonio_> Lure: amarok, kdebase, kdeaddons, kde-guidance......
* Lure would like to see allee around - he also has two batteries and would need him for testing
<Tonio_> I can't wait for the freeze to end
<Ingmar^> jdong: i didn't delete anything, just updated to edgy, i just don't see the option in the kpowersave menu anymore
<Ingmar^> and i run a pentium M, so i guess that's about the most widely supported chipset :)
<Lure> jdong: powersaved has own scripts and does modprobing too
<jdong> Lure: oh, ok, that's right, it does. /me forgot.
<jdong> Ingmar^: hmm, my edgy powersave on a coreduo still does it right. hmm...
<Ingmar^> so, is there a console command to turn down the cpu speed ?
<Lure> Ingmar^: it is - powersave 
<Lure> Ingmar^: it can also report capabilities and similar
<GNUrante> Hi
<Ingmar^> ingmar@ingmar-laptop:~$ powersave -t
<Tonio_> Lure: concerning the vaios, I pingued sladen
<Lure> Ingmar^: what does "lsmod| grep speedstep_centrino" report on your system?
<jeroenvrp> well 
<jeroenvrp> I installed edgy
<jeroenvrp> great
<Ingmar^> Throttling not supported
<Ingmar^> meaning i can't do it with my laptop ?
<jeroenvrp> but where are the K7-kernels???
<Tonio_> Lure: looks like he may not have the time to do it, so I'll reping sooner during edgy+1 dev cycle
<Lure> Ingmar^: you do not want throttling!
<Tonio_> Lure: unless you can do it yourself of course hehe :)
<Lure> Ingmar^: you want freq scaling
<Tonio_> Lure: looks pretty easy for someone that understands C code
<Ingmar^> ingmar@ingmar-laptop:~$ lsmod| grep speedstep_centrino
<Ingmar^> speedstep_centrino      8816  0
<Ingmar^> freq_table              5216  1 speedstep_centrino
<Ingmar^> processor              27560  2 speedstep_centrino,thermal
<Ingmar^> ingmar@ingmar-laptop:~$
<Lure> Tonio_: is it kernel patch needed or just hotkey-support?
<Ingmar^> sorry for slow responses, i'm lagging alot
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/50692
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50692 in hotkey-setup "New Sony Vaios hotkeys don't work (fn_key polling)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<Tonio_> Lure: just hotkey support
<Tonio_> Lure: here is attached a gentoo board code that handle the keys for fs and fj series
<Ingmar^> ingmar@ingmar-laptop:~$ powersave -l
<Ingmar^> Speedstepping is not supported.
<Tonio_> Lure: the keycodes just need extraction and inclusion in the laptop-buttons package
<Tonio_> Lure: just reading the code should suffice I assume :)
<Tonio_> Lure: just read the bug, everything is explained
<Lure> Tonio_: I can look into this
<Tonio_> Lure: would be very nice ;)
<Lure> Ingmar^: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
* Tonio_ is sometimes frustrated since he can't code.......
<Tonio_> but if I could code, I wouldn't do what I am doing now, so...... ^^
<Ingmar^> ingmar@ingmar-laptop:~$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Ingmar^> performance
<Lure> Ingmar^: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
<Ingmar^> ingmar@ingmar-laptop:~$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
<Ingmar^> performance
<Lure> Ingmar^: ok, this is the problem - you have only performance mode
<Lure> Ingmar^: lsmod | grep cpufreq
<Ingmar^> ingmar@ingmar-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep cpufreq
<Ingmar^> ingmar@ingmar-laptop:~$
<Ingmar^> so basically my chipset got blacklisted ?
<Lure> Ingmar^: or drv in cpufreq_stats cpufreq_userspace cpufreq_powersave cpufreq_ondemand cpufreq_conservative ; do sudo modprobe $drv ; done
<Lure> Ingmar^: then try lsmod again to see if modules were loaded
<Lure> Ingmar^: it may be a script issue...
<Ingmar^> ingmar@ingmar-laptop:~$ drv in cpufreq_stats cpufreq_userspace cpufreq_powersave cpufreq_ondemand cpufreq_conservative ; do sudo modprobe $drv ; done
<Ingmar^> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<Lure> Ingmar^: sorry - it should start with "for" not "or" (bad paste)
<Lure> Ingmar^:  so "for drv in "...
<Ingmar^> ah, ok ;)
<Ingmar^> ingmar@ingmar-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep cpufreq
<Ingmar^> cpufreq_conservative     8008  0
<Ingmar^> cpufreq_ondemand        8012  0
<Ingmar^> cpufreq_powersave       2048  0
<Ingmar^> cpufreq_userspace       4608  0
<Ingmar^> cpufreq_stats           6848  0
<Ingmar^> freq_table              5216  2 cpufreq_stats,speedstep_centrino
<Ingmar^> ingmar@ingmar-laptop:~$
<kwwii> is the breakage in kaffeine a know problem?
<Lure> Ingmar^: now check powersave again 
<Ingmar^> ingmar@ingmar-laptop:~$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
<Ingmar^> conservative ondemand powersave userspace performance
<Ingmar^> tadaa
<Ingmar^> thanks man
<Ingmar^> so it's a little bug :-)
<Ingmar^> kpowersave menu is still the same
<Lure> Ingmar^: you can check /etc/init.d/powersave* script and see if there is some obvious bug in module loading stuff
<Lure> Ingmar^: you may need to restart kpowersave - not sure about that
<Ingmar^> right
<Ingmar^> i restarted that deamon
<Ingmar^> restart kpowersave
<Ingmar^> and it works
<Ingmar^> thanks alot
<Lure> Ingmar^: glad it works for you
* Lure logging out to test ksmserver lock screen patch
<beligum> Strange question: can I use KDE-widgets and compile on Windows using MingW, or should I stick to QT-strict widgets for that?
<Ingmar^> jeroenvrp: pfunk fan ?
<jeroenvrp> Ingmar^: yeah
<Ingmar^> good taste, if you ask me ;-)
<jeroenvrp> thanks
<jeroenvrp> anyway
<jeroenvrp> how do I get rid of the 'hibernate'-button while I quit KDE?
<jeroenvrp> in edgy
<ryanakca> <ignorance> Whenever I put my comp in hibernate (at least on dapper), I end up needing to pull the plug because my system either a) freezes/hangs, or b) doesn't want to startup
<ryanakca> </ignorance>
<jdong|laptop> ryanakca: well, in the end your computer shut off. Hibernate has done its job
* jdong|laptop ducks
<kwwii> a very intelligent man once said "you can have some of the thiings, all of times, or...."
<kwwii> don't expect it to work and you won't be disappointed
<kwwii> :p
<Ingmar^> that'sso true ;-)
<jeroenvrp> thats why I want get rid of that button
* ryanakca swings a gigantic smelly foot at jdong's head
<jdong|laptop> :)
* jdong|laptop tries answering the question correctly again....
<jdong|laptop> ryanakca: suspend works fine here on all 3 of my laptops
<jdong|laptop> as does hibernate :)
<ryanakca> odd... dapper or edgy?
<jdong|laptop> more inportantly, ryanakca, give us some hardware specs
<jdong|laptop> and both dapper and edgy
<jdong|laptop> and breezy
<jdong|laptop> and I could ramble off a lot of fedora core releases, too :)
* ryanakca wasn't intending it to be a question... but if it'll fix it, why not...
* jdong|laptop not promising anything... he's just curious
<ryanakca> brb... I haven't tested since the most recent kernel upgrade
<ryanakca> Sysinfo for 'rkavanagh': Linux 2.6.17-7-386 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) at 996 MHz (1995 bogomips), HD: 38/186GB, RAM: 350/375MB, 142 proc's, 2.23d up
* kwwii is lucky that he has dapper running on his laptop, several months after relaase it works!
<jdong|laptop> ryanakca: mobo chipset?
<ryanakca> it's an IBM NetVista... i810 I think
* jdong|laptop 's factoid database has no information on that setup :(
* ryanakca checks the IBM website
<ryanakca> jdong|laptop: well, the built in video & sound cards say "i810 chipset"... is that mobo or video card? 
<Lure> Tonio_: ksmserver patch is ok - tested both suspend/hibernate 
<jdong|laptop> ryanakca: typically i1810's are permanently attached to intel motherboards :)
<jdong|laptop> ryanakca: but that chipset should be one of the best supported in terms of suspend/resume
<ryanakca> jdong|laptop: http://www.dealtime.com/xPF-IBM_NetVista_A40p_6579_6579TAU is what I have, I'll retest it...
<ryanakca> jdong|laptop: need I clarify what happened there :)
<ryanakca> the old pull the plug trick
<jdong|laptop> lol
* jdong|laptop reverts to his originial statement of consolation
<ryanakca> usb keyboard didn't work, wacom mouse didn't (that I expected), the ps2 mouse that I alwais leave plugged in so my bios stops complaining about a "no pointing device found" didn't, nor did the power on button or sticking a bootable cd into the cdrom drive
<ryanakca> I got in, but I couldn't get out...
<ryanakca> jdong|laptop: I have a cool iconset if you want to try it out and possibly review it.. 
* ryanakca smiles a hopeful smile
<jdong|laptop> ryanakca: I  don't do much of the reviewing work... nor do I have the authority around here :)
<Lure> Tonio_: so this fsfn works for you?
<Lure> Tonio_: sladen mentioned /proc/acpi/sony/fn_key, but I do not see this in the code...
<Lure> Tonio_: found it - it is /proc/acpi/sony/fnkey
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-15
<Tonio_> Lure: yes it works
<Tonio_> Lure: but I have to set /etc/fsfn.conf for fj series compatibility
<Tonio_> Lure: kdebase builds succesfully with your patch
<Tonio_> Lure: so default config is for fj series
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, I am looking how sladen did it for thinkpad and if I can hack quickly something
<Tonio_> Lure: okay
<Tonio_> Lure: you might hack a bit for the brightness since the bios gives wrong information
<Tonio_> as sladen mentions
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, have seen that...
<Tonio_> Lure: concerning fj series, you should look at BRT_HACK_FJS in the code :)
<Tonio_> Lure: if you need me to test, ping !
<Tonio_> I have a fj and a friend of mine as an fs
<Lure> Tonio_: do you have sonypi module loaded in kernel?
<Tonio_> Lure: yep
<Tonio_> Lure: it's in ubuntu by default
<Lure> Tonio_: I am just checking as hotkey-setup package loads it during boot
<Tonio_> Lure: okay
<Lure> Tonio_: it does not look to hard to do - thinkpad-keys.c is an example
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe, great ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: you rock
<Lure> Tonio_: pb is I am too tired now and tommorow I will have not much time (birthday of dauther and packaging for regatta)
<Tonio_> Lure: there is no emergency
<Tonio_> Lure: it'd be nice if it can go in edgy but that's it
<Tonio_> take your time :)
<Tonio__> grmpf...... my internet connection sucks
<kwwii_>  hehe, I updated my edgy box and it no longer boots
<kwwii_> so much for testing
<kwwii_> and/or working
<kwwii_> readlink: /proc/1524/exe; No such file or directory
<kwwii_> that *really* sucks
<kwwii_> at least as far as the artwork goes
<kwwii_> one step forward, two steps back
<kwwii_> oh well, there are other contracts to fulfill 
<kwwii_> see you in a while, perhaps when my computer starts again
<kwwii_> :-)
<kwwii_> :p
<kwwii_> bye
<beligum> Hmm, if I build a package for edgy (using pbuilder) it works, but when I try dapper (using pbuilder), I get "dh_install: I have no package to build". Any ideas?
<nixternal> like, are we rockin' or what?
<nixternal> is knot3 page good?
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> morning all
<jdong> evening, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey jdong :)
<freeflying|away> moins all
<jdong> so, ready to break some more X servers?
* jdong ducks :D
<Hobbsee> sure, could be fun
* Hobbsee breaks jdong 
<jdong> aww, give me a break Hobbsee, I've been damage-controlling the situation at the forums for an afternoon already
<jdong> I need to toss a joke or two around :P
<Hobbsee> jdong: :P
<jdong> group hug :)
* Hobbsee hugs jdong 
<ajmitch> afternoon
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<bddebian> and Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
* ajmitch takes a loook at the latest forums mess
<Hobbsee> do i want to know?
<Jucato> morning! :)
<bddebian> Hello Jucato
<Jucato> hi bddebian! :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee! :)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: no
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: right
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you'll just hurt your head banging it against a wall
<Jucato> what forum mess? :P
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: hehe.   well, that could be fun
<Tonio__> grmpf........ the dns cache of my router is f*cked up........ and I can't reboot since I have downloads pending.....
<jdong> ajmitch: what happened on the forums now?
* Tonio__ hates hardware......
* jdong hopes he nabbed everything...
<ajmitch> jdong: nothing much, just the kernel stuff, and I always get a few laughs out of the edgy forums..
* ajmitch even posts occasionally
<jdong> ajmitch: :) hehe
<jdong> yes, I know :)
<Jucato> ah, the one asking about the generic kernel
<Jucato> :P
<jdong> mdz was on quite a bit today :)
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> Jucato: yep
* jdong bangs head about CFLAGS freaks
<Jucato> lol I had a fun time reading that :)
<ajmitch> I even got lewing posting on the forums
<Tonio_> I never post of forums, because if you start, you never end....... like cigarette
<jdong> :)
<Tonio_> so I keep as far of internet boards as possible
<jdong> tell me about it
<Jucato> heh
<ajmitch> Tonio_: I manage to stay below a post a week
<Tonio_> jdong: just that I used to be adicted to boards
* jdong looks at his post count
<Jucato> Tonio_: there's an easy way to stop... just keep on reading bad posts for a whole day :P
<Tonio_> ajmitch: one post a week is nice
<ajmitch> Tonio_: usually it's telling people "FILE BUGS!"
<jdong> ajmitch: hehe :)
<Jucato> heh
<Tonio_> ajmitch: lol
<Tonio_> Jucato: and the worse thing is trolling posts
<jdong> ajmitch: I'm glad at least some devs glance over the edgy forums
<jdong> Tonio_: we try to avoid those trolling posts...
<Jucato> Tonio_: yeah :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: I couldn't stop clicking "refresh" every 5 seconds to follow the thread........
<jdong> Tonio_: and oh boy do I lose sleep over that
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio_> Jucato: I even installed an extension to firefox to autorefresh tabs......
<jdong> Tonio_: SO YOUVE BEEN SLOWING DOWN THE SERVERS? :)
<ajmitch> jdong: it's sometimes necessary, and a good way to see how many people find some bugs
<Tonio_> jdong: yes ;)
<jdong> lol
<jdong> 16GB of ram, and the servers are still hungry
<Jucato> jdong: I'm slowing down the servers, too. fetching feeds every 30 mins :P
<jdong> this time for more opterons :)
<Tonio_> jdong: now I'm free of any board... and life's by far better
<Jucato> Tonio_: you should have hung around the Kubuntu section when it existed. or in Ubuntu Cafe. those are where the best posts are located :P
<jdong> Jucato: we still have a kde section :)
<jdong> sort of 
<Jucato> "sort of"
<jdong> I can't believe how much people complained about a kubuntu section!
<Tonio_> Jucato: well I'm officially moderator of the french section of kubuntuforums.net
* ajmitch wonders how many posts he does have
<Tonio_> Jucato: but I stopped going there :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: wee! nice :)
<jdong> and then kubuntuforums started, and we got even more complaints about our kubuntu section and themes
* jdong bangs head
<jdong> WHAT DOES IT TAKE TO MAKE PEOPLE HAPPY?
<jdong> :)
* Jucato is going to work on KFN :P
<Tonio_> ajmitch: I went to more than 5000 posts in a year on a french informatics board...... now you understand why I had to stop ;)
<jdong> Tonio_: hey! I'm bordering on 5000 here!
<ajmitch> Tonio_: ouch
<ajmitch> Tonio_: that's a sign of obsession ;)
<Jucato> heh
<Tonio_> ajmitch: yes........ like a drug... it was pure trolling all the day......
<ajmitch> I'm sure jdong says he can stop anytime he wants
<Tonio_> ajmitch: well, cigarettes + coffee + myboard... wasn't that bad but it had to end :)
<Jucato> jdong: where can I see the number of my posts in ubuntuforums? (regardless of where I posted them...)
<jdong> of course.... :)
<jdong> Jucato: your profile?
<ajmitch> Total Posts: 19 (0.03 posts per day)
<Jucato> heh
<ajmitch> excellent..
<jdong> Jucato: 1435/5.85 a day
<Jucato> heh
<Tonio_> is http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org working for you ?
<Jucato> that has slowed down since August :)
<Tonio_> it fails here but I suspect a cache problem in my router...
<jdong> Jucato: I'm only like 7 posts per day
<Tonio_> www.network-tools.org ping the good IP
<jdong> Jucato: I typically spend my time reading/moderating/spying, not posting :)
<ajmitch> jdong: you can stop anytime you want...
<Jucato> jdong: heh I've slowed down because my forum addiction has been replaced by IRC... 
<jdong> ajmitch: it's kind of my duties not to stop :)
<jdong> that and bring Edgy crack back to Dapper :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: *g*
<Tonio_> jdong or Jucato ? can you confirm me if that works for you ?
<Tonio_> I get a kind of round-robbin here....... that's very strange.....
<Jucato> Tonio_: I'll try pasting something?
<Tonio_> Jucato: no, simply do you get the page
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> nice banner/header :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: thanks :)
<Tonio_> Server:         192.168.1.1
<Tonio_> Address:        192.168.1.1#53
<Tonio_> Non-authoritative answer:
<Jucato> heh
<Tonio_> paste.tonio.homelinux.org       canonical name = tonio.homelinux.org.
<Tonio_> Name:   tonio.homelinux.org
<Tonio_> Address: 88.191.12.82
<Tonio_> Name:   tonio.homelinux.org
<Tonio_> Address: 84.100.8.41
<Tonio_> isn't that strange ?
<Tonio_> I changed the address to give a try and now it's broken
<Tonio_> stupid router.......
<Tonio_> dns cache shouldn't exist....
<Tonio_> that's a complete non-sense
<Tonio_> okay rebooting this...... night all !
<beligum> night all
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/56125
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56125 in apt "doesnt look like a cow" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> haha :)
<Tonio_> excellent
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio_> I just read X has been broken on dapper once again.......
<Tonio_> that's not serious for an LTS version?????
<Jucato> when was X broken (again...)?
<Tonio_> lots of people on blogs or boards are saying they are gonna change their distro
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes
<Tonio_> kernel update broke X
<Jucato> hm... I'm lucky I guess...
<Tonio_> honnestly, updates like kernel or X should have a complete testing process
<Jucato> I just updated and nothing happened.. (yet)
<Tonio_> Jucato: do you have proprietary driver ?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> nvidia-glx
<Tonio_> Jucato: well the error has been a few hours only
<Tonio_> Jucato: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2006-September/000396.html
<Hobbsee> i thought they weretn pushing anything thru until they'd fixed it
<Hobbsee> oh, it was a security thing
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: in any case X broken means unusable system
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the point is why isn't X capable to try mesa if something goes wrong ?
<Jucato> or vesa...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: windows can do that for 10 years.......
<Jucato> is it possible to do that on Linux? 
<Jucato> switch to a fallback driver?
<Tonio_> Jucato: with X I don't think so
<ajmitch> Tonio_: start hacking it up
<Jucato> :(
<Tonio_> ajmitch: hehe :) I didn't mean I was capable for doing this
<Tonio_> Jucato: the solution would be directfb, using the kernel framebuffer nativelly
<Tonio_> ajmitch: but honnestly, X has issues that are unacceptable in 2006...
<ajmitch> Tonio_: yes, and redhat is paying a few people to work on a number of those isses
<Tonio_> ajmitch: it is the only linux/unix component that isn't able to autoselect the drivers to load.....
<ajmitch> s/isses/issues/
<Jucato> or anything that would give users an indication of what happened, or a way to fix things. staring at the kubuntu logo isn't really that helpful...
<Tonio_> ajmitch: do you think directfb has a chance to replace X one day ?
<ajmitch> not a chance 
<Tonio_> ajmitch: why ?
<ajmitch> because you end up just reimplementing X on directfb
<ajmitch> which is crackful, insane, and a bad case of NIH
<Tonio_> ajmitch: hum... probably, but using the framebuffer seems the best thing to do, osx or windows are doing this for years
<Tonio_> ajmitch: it is not a hasard if the only thing apple avoid to use from OSS is X...
<ajmitch> you forget how much software there is that relies on X
<Tonio_> ajmitch: yes I know, and X is very portable, works on any architecture
<ajmitch> most of the problems you list are not problems with X
<ajmitch> but in the implementation that we use
<ajmitch> which was dead in the water for quite awhile due to politics, etc
<Jucato> maybe someday X can switch to a fallback driver in case the default one doesn't work
<ajmitch> only in the last 2 years has there been development towards things
<Tonio_> hum, yes, xorg has a chance to resolve that in the future
<Jucato> something like vesa
<ajmitch> Jucato: in the very near future, you mean
<Tonio_> ajmitch: I know for the story of xfree :)
<Jucato> ajmitch: I was actually hoping within the next 12 months :P
<ajmitch> Jucato: quite likely, possibly within 6 months
<Tonio_> well the point is that lots of people consider breaking X twice in a month for "the super stable LTS" release is unacceptable
<Jucato> ajmitch: that is good news indeed
<Tonio_> I must say that makes sense....
<Jucato> Tonio_: I agree
<Tonio_> once can happen but twice, no...
<Jucato> but is this new breakage as widespread as the first one?
<Tonio_> what would my mother do with X broken ?
<ajmitch> Tonio_: again, the dapper breakage is implementation
<Tonio_> play with wpa-supplicant in the shell to get a connection and update
<ajmitch> gdm can tell you that X is broken, it wouldn't be hard to tell it to use another config file 
<Tonio_> ajmitch: yes, but the update problem is a lack of testing.......
<ajmitch> I'm sure kdm can have similar
<Tonio_> ajmitch: it hasn't been tested on a machine installed with nvidia drivers
<ajmitch> Tonio_: yes, and we're not arguing about that :)
<Jucato> ajmitch: maybe we need something like that. staring at a non-moving USplash isn't helpful...
<Tonio_> ajmitch: now I am ^^
<ajmitch> there was 1 symbol that changed in the kernel, all the modules except l-r-m were checked
<ajmitch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ajmitch> that's the proposed plan for further updates - QA team checks stuff on hardware
<Tonio_> ajmitch: good thing, indeed
<Jucato> Tonio_: could you give a link to the forum thread about the X breakage?
<Tonio_> Jucato: english board ?
<Jucato> oh, it wasn't on the english forums?
<Tonio_> Jucato: I just checked french ones but gimme a minute :)
<Jucato> ah ok nvm
<Tonio_> Jucato: the paste script is finished, hehe :)
<Jucato> nice :)
<Jucato> now we can start hammering your server with pastebins :P
<Tonio_> faster than pastebin, that was the goal ;)
<Tonio_> Jucato: you can use it of course, I don't have bandwidth problems. it is a 100 MB line :)
<Jucato> nice :)
<Jucato> of course, official work only heh
<Tonio_> Jucato: 30 in france for this :)
<DaSkreech> Any open source way to batch resize or thumbnail a buch of pics?
<Jucato> Tonio_: btw, about the generic kernel. does this mean that Ubuntu will stop developing other kernels for x86? (I'm using k7 though)
<Tonio_> Jucato: no idea....
<Jucato> :P
<Tonio_> Jucato: is K7 giving better performances ? I tested on my previous machine but I didn't saw any difference to be honnest
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: hum, can't gwenview do this ?
<DaSkreech> batch?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: yes
<Jucato> to be honest... the generic kernel booted faster than the k7 kernel in Edgy :P
* DaSkreech Alt+Spaces
<Jucato> Tonio_: I think you need the kipi plugins for that?
<Tonio_> Jucato: I think yes
<Tonio_> Jucato: I still wonder why we don't ship kipi plugins by default........
<Jucato> but MEPIS has some Konqueror service menus for this. I just don't know which package installs those
<Jucato> Tonio_: aseigo wonders too :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: I know, we discussed that during the latest uds hehe :)
* Jucato wonders if the same thing will happen with Digikam...
<Tonio_> Jucato: digikam uses kipi-plugins too ?
* Tonio_ doesn't use digikam :)
<DaSkreech> Can I apt-get the kipi plugins?
<Jucato> not sure. I meant if we're going to ship a Digikam package that doesn't have those functions/features by default
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: yes
<Jucato> DaSkreech: certainly :)
* DaSkreech F4's
<Tonio_> Jucato: well we are going to ship digikam by default with edgy, I wrote main inclusion rport
<Jucato> what's on F4?
<Tonio_> Jucato: but yes, we should give love to kipi-plugin :)
<DaSkreech> Konsole
<Jucato> "sudo aptitude install kipi-plugins)"
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> err.. minus the ")"
* Jucato uses Yakuake so isn't familiar with F4/F8 in Konqi :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: all my Yakuake terminals are doing something now so I just opened Konsole for a quick search
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ah. don't you like apt:/ ?
<DaSkreech> eh?
<Jucato> in Konqi
<Jucato> apt:/ kioslave, very nice
<Jucato> very fast, too
<Jucato> plus you have the option of searching offline (apt-cache) and online (packages.ubuntu.com)
<DaSkreech> can I rpm:/ as well?
<Jucato> lol
* DaSkreech begins to hate the versatility of konqueror
<DaSkreech> It's the Microsoft of the open source world
<Tonio_> Jucato: okay I added kipi-plugins on the list of this to discuss next meeting
<Jucato> it's a kio slave
<Jucato> Tonio_: nice :)
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Add screenkast
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> Damn this is useful
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: hum, not sure it is absolutly usefull for Joe :)
<DaSkreech> HATE >_< HATE
<Jucato> DaSkreech: in what way does Konqueror become the MS of the opensource world?
<Jucato> heh.. you hate it because it's useful lol
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: and that'll never happen, since screenkast depends on things in multiverse, like trancode
<Jucato> it will never be in main, that's for sure
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: like all video management relative apps for linux
<DaSkreech> Oh look someone is doing this and might be succesful we should stela it and make it look super easy then we will rule all MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA Oh no  I mean this is for the good of the consumer *cough*
<Jucato> O_O
* DaSkreech didn't know it needed trancode :(
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: not sure for transcode, but it has obviously multiverse dependancies, like ALL linux apps that can produce video :)
<DaSkreech> No video is available for open source?
* Jucato thought Kino was a KDE app when he first heard of it...
<DaSkreech> .ogg?
* DaSkreech thought gwenview was Gnu :)
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: the problem is that those softwares generally can be build with or without certain formats support
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: so if you provide a main version, it'll be limited in its functionnalities
* Jucato saw a GNOME/GTK app named dkop
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: that's why they are in multiverse......
<Jucato> Tonio_: like Amarok? :P
<Jucato> j/k
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Like quite a few of the apps we ship and then have warning on them?
<Tonio_> Jucato: like kaffeine too.... it needs compiling with lame for mp3 ripping support, which I had to disable
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: exactly, those cannot go in main......
<Jucato> heh who needs kaffeine or kaudiocreator for ripping mp3's :P
<Tonio_> Jucato: me since konqueror is SLOOOOW
<Jucato> heh
<DaSkreech> <3 Konqueror
<DaSkreech> Wait No I dont
<Jucato> maybe the settings for the Audio CD needs to be changed to make it rip faster?
<DaSkreech> HATE >_< HATE
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: screenkast depends on libinstrudeo that depends on ffmpeg that is in multiverse :)
<Tonio_> hihi, that was obvious :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you have a bad case of... um... hm.. some psykological disorder :)
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: so de facto screenkast can only be a multiverse app....
<Jucato> not even a universe app? *gasps*
<Tonio_> like manDVD too...
<Tonio_> Jucato: nope
<Jucato> :(
<Tonio_> Jucato: one dep in multiverse -> multiverse
<Jucato> hm...
<Tonio_> Jucato: that's only for dep, not builddeps
<DaSkreech> Ok Let mee see if this is clear
<Jucato> no way to remove those dependencies, and put a very basic open source friendly screenkast in universe?
<DaSkreech> If Mp3 suddenly was unencumbered we would ship a bunch of stuff in main suddenly?
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33545
<Tonio_> hum, could be usefull !
<Jucato> DaSkreech: probably... depends on how "unencumbered" it will be
<Jucato> Tonio_: definitely useful :)
<Jucato> if it works :P
<Tonio_> Jucato: well, it looks popular.......
<Tonio_> Jucato: I had a note to package it someday :)
<Jucato> ah
* Jucato doesn't really rely to much on kde-apps/kde-looks ratings...
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=37669
<Tonio_> I need to package this forst
* Jucato makes a note to e-mail kde-look people...
<Tonio_> s/forst/first
<Jucato> does it need mencoder?
<Tonio_> Jucato: that needs ALL multiverse stuff :)
<Jucato> ouch! but it only lists amarok and taglib as requried dependencies...
<Jucato> heh almost all transcoding GUI's I've seen are either service menus are just pretty frontends for mencoder :P
<Jucato> btw...
<Jucato> !kompare
<ubotu> kompare: a KDE GUI for viewing differences between files. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 308 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes, you can build it without all formats support, but that's not very usefull
<Tonio_> Jucato: hey there is a package :) didn't knew this (and didn't checked)
<Tonio_> Jucato: something like transkode need to be compiled with everything enabled, but then -> multiverse
<Jucato> heh... I thought komparator sounded familiar. so I looked it up
<Jucato> ah
* DaSkreech is listening to "01-The Chemical Brothers-Galvanize.mp3"  [Kaffeine] 
<DaSkreech> Ha ha Lying script
<Tonio_> kaffein ?
<Jucato> heh
<DaSkreech> I'm actually listneing to Mungo City
* DaSkreech is listening to "Massive Attack - Teardrop.mp3"  [Kaffeine] 
<DaSkreech> Ah Better
<DaSkreech> Anyway Good night Folks of Gentleness (and Beautiful Women)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> night! :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Which Psykological disorder btw?
<Jucato> hm.. i dunno... schizophrenia? heh
<DaSkreech> Ah I'll have to discuss that with the others and I'll get back to you
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
* _Sime_ wonders if bad spelling is now classed as a psykological disorder...
<seaLne> only if you argue about it with your other selfs
<imbrandon> lol
<Jucato> I don't thinK a bad spelling konvention is klassed as a psykological disorder :)
<seaLne> oK
<Jucato> heh :)
<imbrandon> moins el
<imbrandon> moins Hobbsee
<imbrandon> Riddell, pitti gave me the low down on ipodslave , he will try to get the MIR done monday 
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> hi el 
<Jucato> hi imbrandon el Hobbsee!! :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<imbrandon> Riddell, also i have amarok 1.4.3 patch from upstream ready ( and built with libnjb too ) ready for when the freeze ends 
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
<el> hi Hobbsee, hi imbrandon and Jucato 
<el> hey Riddell 
<imbrandon> wb \sh
<\sh> hey guys
<allee> hey! wb \sh
<Hobbsee> hey \sh allee 
<imbrandon> heya allee
<imbrandon> looks like the world is wakin up ;)
<allee> imbrandon: no kids are now out of the house ;)
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<imbrandon> what part of the world are you in allee , i know where most everyone else is
* Hobbsee is in antarctica.
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> too cold there for you
<imbrandon> and your fingers
<Hobbsee> it's too cold *here* for me
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Hobbsee> why does no one ever believe me when i say that i'm in antarctica?  :P
* \sh is fighting with edgies xorg and xinerama..
<imbrandon> and the dev summit in mt view is going to be in november, if it was  a little farther south it would be ok, but there its going to be COLD
<imbrandon> \sh, i was just about to try it out today
<imbrandon> but i dont have an ati in this computer
<imbrandon> ( intell only )
<imbrandon> s/ll/l/
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: right....*great*
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i definetly wont come then :P
<\sh> imbrandon: it works somho
<imbrandon> heh it will be about 45F there that time of year
<\sh> somehow, but the mouse cursor on the second display is borked
* imbrandon looks up the C conversion
<Hobbsee> holy cow
<Hobbsee> 7C
* Hobbsee shivers at the thought
<imbrandon> hehe
* Hobbsee is little and thin and cant cope with cold temperatures!
<imbrandon> heh good thing its in a warm building and hotell then huh ;)
<Hobbsee> hmmmm...point
<Hobbsee> for some reason, my brain was telling me that i'd actually be in those cold temperatures a fair bit if i went.
<imbrandon> socal would have been nice though
<imbrandon> even that time of year
<imbrandon> but sf isnt in socal
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> like LA it will still be warm
<Hobbsee> socal?
<imbrandon> southern california
<imbrandon> sf is in middle to norther cali
<imbrandon> nothern*
<imbrandon> but we dont want a conf in LA, weird people there , lol , just teasin
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> actualy all of cali is a bit diffrent than th rest of the US but not as strange
<imbrandon> its nicknamed the "left" coast here for the left wing politics and laws
<imbrandon> e.g. really liberal
<Hobbsee> actually, i'd heard that before
<imbrandon> no smoking in public , smog laws etc etc etc
<Hobbsee> smart.  we get that in july!  woo!
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> er, well, teh no smoking indoors - i think people can still smoke outside
<imbrandon> bah
<imbrandon> no smoking peroid in cali cept in your home basicly
<imbrandon> pure crap
<imbrandon> imho
<Hobbsee> said by a smoker.
<imbrandon> a smoker with rights just like a non-smoker ;)
<Hobbsee> sure.  then again, your rights to smoke violate my rights to breathe clean air.
<imbrandon> not outside, or in well ventalated smoking sections that are already in place ;)
<Hobbsee> yeah all right....
<imbrandon> ;P
<imbrandon> kwwii will be outside in the cold smoking with me ;)
<imbrandon> that and the "sin" tax there is higher ( in cali )
<imbrandon> like 5 bux for smokes
<imbrandon> compared to here its like 2.75
* Hobbsee wonders how that compares to here
<Hobbsee> go for it :P
<imbrandon> whats the current AUD to USD conversion ;)
<Hobbsee> just dont come near me, or i'll whinge at you.  my boss learnt this!
<imbrandon> 	1 U.S. dollar = 1.33102622 Australian dollars
<imbrandon> via google
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how many cigarettes is that for?
<Hobbsee> the 2.75 - 5
<imbrandon> 20 in a pack
<imbrandon> 2.75 is roughly 3 AUD 
<Hobbsee> wow
<imbrandon> for 20 cigarettes
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, that's right - ours are pretty highly taxed.
<Hobbsee> serves the smokers right.  and the gamers
<Hobbsee> :P
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> seeing as the pokies get heavily taxed too
<imbrandon> pokies ?
<Hobbsee> ... you dont have pokies there?
<Hobbsee> gaming rooms - slots, cards, etc
<Hobbsee> where mez works
<Hobbsee> casinos
<allee> imbrandon: (South) Germany
<imbrandon> ahh yea we have them only in Nevada though ( casino's )
<imbrandon> reno and las vegas
<imbrandon> allee, cool
<Hobbsee> heh, i've seen some of the las vegas pokies.
<allee> \sh in yesterdays devel meeting it was mentioned that some xserver patches are not uploaded yet (due to knot3 freeze)
<imbrandon> well we have them other places too but only on rivers and other places "not part of the US soil"
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<imbrandon> by in large its illeagle here ( cept Nevada )
* allee has no idea if the fixes are xinerama related
<Hobbsee> smart
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i should get a big fat cigar for my gotchi ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i thought you already had one, actually
<imbrandon> i have a gotchi , not a cigar 
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> i thought you had the cigar in the gotchi
<imbrandon> btw pokie in the US means the jailhouse most of the time 
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, nope
<Hobbsee> heh..right
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: sure that's not the "grey bar hotel"
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> dunno i try not to stay at that hotel ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> or any that you cant check out of freely ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tonio__> yop
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio__ 
<freeflying> can a LGPL application use GPL-2's library?
<freeflying> Tonio_: ?
<Tonio_> freeflying: hum.... I would say yes
<freeflying> Tonio_: really? :)
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, it just ends up as GPLed
<Tonio_> freeflying: that's my opinion too ;)
<Tm_T> ok, I'm going to do something terrible, dapper->edgy in my workstation
<freeflying> Riddell: scim-bridge's qt client use qt , but scim-bridge released under LGPL, so is that ok?
<Tm_T> anything to expect?
<Tm_T> or something you like to be observed?
<Riddell> freeflying: it's fine, if a bit silly.  just say that it's LGPL but because it uses qt it ends up as GPL
<Riddell> KDE libs is exactly the same
<freeflying> Riddell: so I can upload them? 
<Riddell> freeflying: sure, although it might be an idea to have someone else review the package first since it sounds like a lot has changed
<Tonio_> Tm_T: appart from a few annoying bugs, edgy is fairly usable now, and pretty stable
<Tonio_> Tm_T: just be sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed and you can go with dist-upgrade :)
<imbrandon> and dist-upgrades are a nightmare but you can do it 
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will ping pitti to know what about for digikam
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, be polite :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course... Am I that unpolite globally ? ;)
<Riddell> not at all
<\sh> allee: well, I think it's more a regression in the native ati driver
<Riddell> it's just that pitti knows about anything added to that page already
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking about kipi-plugins
<Tonio_> Riddell: both digikam and gwenview use them, should we ship the package out of the box now ?
<Tonio_> that would make sense
<imbrandon> Riddell, i guess that means ( when the freeze is lifted ) i can make k-d-s handle the ipod correctly with ipod slave ? ( per what he just said in u-devel )
<Tonio_> Riddell: it has libkexif1 dependancy that is in universe but is gonna be added to main for digikam, so there is no technical reason not to do it
<Hobbsee> heh.  dad thinks i'm "project manager"
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe
<Hobbsee> he saw my wiki page it looks like.
<imbrandon> just tell him you use a long pointy stick
<Hobbsee> haha
<Tonio_> people, if you need a paste that works http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/
<Tonio_> since pastebin is unusable and paste.ubuntu-nl is pretty slow...
* Hobbsee tends to use rafb.net
<imbrandon> haha Tonio_ i was thingking of adding paste.imbrandon.com but thats great now i dont have to
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hehe ;) it is pretty easy to install in fact, I use the pastebin.com script
<imbrandon> yea i grabbed Seveas's php script and was looking at it
<Tonio_> imbrandon: just needs a bit of css polishing
<imbrandon> yup
<Tonio_> Seveas has done one too ?
<imbrandon> its just a modified pastbin.com one
<Seveas> Tonio_, paste.ubuntu-nl is mine
<Tonio_> Seveas: ah okay :)
<Seveas> but the slowness is killing, will redo it
<imbrandon> ugh thunderbird isnt check all my mail folders automaticly 
* imbrandon wonders if thats a setting
<Tonio_> imbrandon: use KONTACT !!!!!!!
<Jucato> heh
<imbrandon> i would if someone could debug my backtraces that happen every time i read a gpg signed message from an imap folder ;)
<imbrandon> i used it all day every day untill yesterday
<imbrandon> heay kwwii_
<imbrandon> brb more soda
<kwwii_> moin
<Jucato> heh.. soda = Mt.Dew?
<kwwii_> you can tell which part of america one is from (generally speaking) by whether they say "soda" or "cola" 
<kwwii_> so dude, what happened to the boot/kernel/usplash whatever?
<Jucato> really? we call them "softdrinks" in our country....
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: it works?
<kwwii_> my computer boots, after about 5 min.
<Hobbsee> we call it coke/pepsi/lemonade
<kwwii_> oh, since the update yesterday it does not work for me very well
<kwwii_> and the usplash is gone
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: aka kbuildsyspepsi, kbuildsyslemonade ? ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hehe
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we shoudl create symlinks for this, there is no reason to onlyprovide coca stuff, that's unfair :)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what would be your opinion on changing "samba shares" in konq to "network drives" or something?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum, translation ? I agree, "samba" looks strange for Joe
<Lure> allee: if you have time to test powermanager from SVN with multiple battery - it would be great
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that makes sense
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but I don't have "samba shares" here
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: under remote:/?
<Tonio_> ah... let me test
<Riddell> imbrandon: what's to change in k-d-s?  don't we want the ipod patch from suse?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hit network folders in konq
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah yes okay
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes that should be translated.....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the problem is I don't think those are on rosetta, these are desktop files
<Hobbsee> right
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we have to patch the .desktop....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we can ask to #kubuntu and #ubuntu for everyone to give his mother tong translation maybe......
<imbrandon> Riddell, yea the ipod patch from suse would work 
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right.  maybe it's only the english translation that is weird?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nope, french is too :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: let's find this desktop file first :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, yea those in my part of the country say soda, those in the north say cola for the most part ;)
<Tonio_> maybe it isn't desktop file, Hobbsee it can be in smb:/ source code
<Jucato> ah that explains it :)
<Hobbsee> ah
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ./kdebase-3.5.4/kioslave/smb/smb-network.desktop:Name[fr] =Partages Samba
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right
<Tonio_> locally in /usr/share/apps/remoteview/smb-network.desktop
<Tonio_> okay so we have to patch it.......
<Tonio_> "network shares" or "network drives" ?
<Tonio_> I prefer shares, but that be just me
<Tonio_> +can
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, probably network shares
<Jucato> +1 :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what about "shared network drives"
<Tonio_> ?
<Jucato> too long?
<Hobbsee> probably a little long.  network shares gets the point across
<Tonio_> Jucato: indeed but explicit :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay let's patch......
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we need languages
<Jucato> so is "network drives shared with another operating system"
<Hobbsee> lol
<imbrandon> Tonio_, did you notice the bug about changing "Samba Shares" to "Windows Shares (via SMB)" i'm inclinded to +1 that as a new user will not know what a "Samba Share" is 
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hum....... samba isn't only for windows now
<imbrandon> exactly , but its not called samba on windows ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: most linux admins are using samba in the first place
<imbrandon> right i'm talking about in the UI
<Tonio_> imbrandon: that's why just "network shares" is good
<imbrandon> this is a diffrent spot
<imbrandon> lemme find the bug
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: let's go with network shares then ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/8
<Tonio_> we need to ask people for help concerning this
<imbrandon> Tonio_ / Hobbsee / Riddell https://launchpad.net/bugs/50264  i tend to agree with it, what do you all think ? ( for a wishlist bug )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50264 in kdenetwork ""Samba Shares" is likely to mean nothing to new user" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that's what we're discussing now :)
* Jucato thought samba was some kind of a dance when he first heard it...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I agree on th e idea except that network shares is better in my view
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right, how do we get the translations?  babelfish or something?
<imbrandon> well does that dialog cover nfs and other protocals , if not then windows shares is better
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: asking people on channels maybe ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes, but it's an upstream issue
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you're not going to get all languages like that though
<Tonio_> imbrandon Hobbsee : "network shared folders"
<Tonio_> that's the best in my view, and not too long I think
* Hobbsee nods
<imbrandon> Tonio_, wait, if its SMB /olnly/ it needs to say windows , becosue there are other protocals like nfs that arent covered
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's a good way to start :)
<imbrandon>  /only/
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: good point
<Tonio_> imbrandon: people using nfs don't use "remote" under konqueror :)
<Hobbsee> so windows shares or something?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, I do
<Tonio_> imbrandon: who is using nfs nowadays ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i do
<imbrandon> alot of people do and also apple shares
<imbrandon> point is smb is not "network shares" its "windows shares"
<imbrandon> smb is windows only
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the point is smb isn't specific to windows nowadays, apple or linux are using it, and most of the time by default too
<Tonio_> imbrandon: no smb is a protocol, that about everyone uses, and certainly not windows only
<Tonio_> imbrandon: redhat or xandros are using this by default, nfs is dead today....
* Jucato watches the discussion like it were a tennis match
<imbrandon> most linux and apple default to nfs ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hum...
<imbrandon> i know my os x 10.4 shares nfs by default and so does dapper server
<Tm_T> Tonio_: mooh, no *-desktop packages here
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh, that's waht i'm going
<Hobbsee> s/going/doing/g
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hu ?
<Jucato> s/waht/what
<Tonio_> Tm_T: /usr/share/apps/remoteview/smb-network.desktop
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: any opinion concerning imbrandon's point ?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I mean, *buntu-desktop package(s) not installed now, maybe I do just for upgrade
<Tonio_> Tm_T: ah ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, if it covered all network protocals i would say yea but it only covers one , smb 
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hum.... that's not false :)
<imbrandon> thus the "Windows Shares ( via SMB )" so even experinced users are at home
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: none, sorry - i dont know the varoius protocols well enough
<Jucato>  0
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I agree it is very explicit
<Tonio_> imbrandon: let's go with this then
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the point is how to get this translated : http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/8
<imbrandon>  /kdebase-3.5.4/kioslave/smb/smb-network.desktop <-- thats only samba is what i'm getting at
<imbrandon> umm translated heheh 
<imbrandon> rosetta ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can we export desktop files to rosetta ?
<imbrandon> not sure
<Tonio_> imbrandon: "sure no" is better :)
<imbrandon> but otoh i'm sure that "windows" and "shares" is translated somewhere already in rosetta
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, now that we have langpack desktopfiles
<imbrandon> we coudl copy^paste
<Tonio_> imbrandon: windows is always windows :)
<Riddell> but this isn't a big enough issue to throw away all the current translations
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe good :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, true
<Tonio_> Riddell: how are they replaced then ? is there a package ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: we use .po files
<Tonio_> Riddell: cool :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, maybe we could get upsream to do it in 3.5.5 and then it just will get pulled
<imbrandon> into edgy or edgy+1
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes
<imbrandon> since its low wishlist anyhow
<Tonio_> Riddell: so it is possible to have .po files to manage translation of desktop files ? and desktop files strings are overwritten ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: .po files have precedence over .desktop translations
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah cool :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes that's an idea, probably better getting this upstream
<Tonio_> imbrandon: fancy contacting him ?
<imbrandon> sure i can , i need to contact kmail about my backtraces anyhow
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the reason desktop files are patched hehe, now I understand ;)
<beligum> afternoon all
<imbrandon> \so i can throw away this darned thunderbird
<imbrandon> hello beligum
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'm just changing the bug since it is not kdenetwork issue, it is kdebase
<imbrandon> ok, you might note too that we wont fix it but we're workign with upstream to get it fixes
<imbrandon> fixed*
<imbrandon> and i'll contact upstream and file a bug in the upstream bts with the mail and attach it 
<beligum> Another X bug got through??
<Hobbsee> hey beligum 
<Hobbsee> beligum: i hear talk of it, yes
<imbrandon> beligum, it was a kernel issue afaik and it seems so
<beligum> Hi Hobbsee
<imbrandon> ( kernel issue that affected X )
<beligum> ic
<imbrandon> woot ok, amarok done and ready for the freeze to end, now to scavenge the suse patch for ipodslave
<Tonio_> imbrandon:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/50264
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50264 in kdebase ""Samba Shares" is likely to mean nothing to new user" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<Tonio_> how can I change also affects upstream to kdebase too ?
<imbrandon> see the "also effects +" to the top right of the page
<imbrandon> affects*
<beligum> Great, I think ScreenKast is ready too now; http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3127
<imbrandon> right under assigned to:
<imbrandon> Tonio_, ^
<Tonio_> imbrandon: sorry but I don't see it......
<imbrandon> Tonio_, but it needs an upstream bug number that hasent been filed yet
<imbrandon> Tonio_, ok see the "assigned to:" collumn ?
<imbrandon> look below that about 1 sceeen inch 
<Tonio_> yup
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> it has "Also affects:  +   Upstream    +   Distribution"
<imbrandon> copy & pasted ^^
<kwwii_> man, this menu icon for kdm is killing me
<imbrandon> hehe
<kwwii_> this is the second day and I still don't like it
<imbrandon> use the oxgyen one ( and all the rest ) for edgy heheheh
<imbrandon> ( i know the answer is no )
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> imbrandon:  https://launchpad.net/products/kdebase/+bug/50264
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50264 in kdebase ""Samba Shares" is likely to mean nothing to new user" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<kwwii_> actually, there is no oxygen icon for that yet
<Tonio_> but I wanted to remove the "also affects kdenetwork (upstream)
<kwwii_> so I am kinda making it :-)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, looks perfect
* Tonio_ feels stupid, but I don't find how
<kwwii_> anyway...time to pick up the family...brb
<Tonio_> imbrandon: looks impossible to remove this
<imbrandon> yea i'll add the kde bts # when i have it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: looks like that to me too
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: :(
<Jucato> Hobbsee: there's a problem with the kernel upgrade that breaks X?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: how would i know?  imbrandon knows.  the last time i ran dapper was for an hour or so on my birthday, back in july.
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> sorry, wrong person to address :)
<Hobbsee> i didnt even see X break the firs ttime :P
<Hobbsee> i hear it broke, yes
<imbrandon> i only know from what i read in u-devel, i havent run dapper in ages ( cept on my server and there is no X there )
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes, there is, but just upgrade, should be resovled
<Jucato> it didn't break for me so I'm kinda curious... 
<imbrandon> Jucato, it was fixed fast iirc
<Jucato> ah... nice
<imbrandon> only affected a small number of people 
<Hobbsee> [21:07]  <Pensacola> after installing the new linux image I can't login to kubuntu anymore it only seems to restart X
<Hobbsee> i bet that's the problem
<imbrandon> most likely
<Jucato> Hobbsee: that's why I was asking :)
<imbrandon> if they choose an older kernel from the grub list all will be ok till the next update
<imbrandon> Jucato, ^^
<Jucato> if they have an older kernel :)
<Hobbsee> good point
<imbrandon> Jucato, they would have to, it dosent come preinstalled
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> this update only upgraded the kernel. it didn't install a new one.
<imbrandon> sure it does, it always does
<Tonio_> I can't wait for the day Xorg will be able to autoswitch to vesa if something is broken.......
<jsgotangco> imbrandon: do you ever sleep heh
<imbrandon> jsgotangco, nope ;)
<Jucato> hm... that's strange then.. id didn't install a new kernel for me.
<imbrandon> i'm a robot
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> a robot that runs on mt.dew
<imbrandon> Jucato, then you dident get the update then yet ( your mirror might be slow )
<Tonio_> Jucato: yeah, it is a new eggdrop prototype
<imbrandon> yea dewdrop ;)
<Jucato> imbrandon: I did. almost 12 hours ago. 
<imbrandon> self version 777 codenamed "zOMG Ponies"
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that could be fun to suggest for the next version of kubuntu - the theme
* Hobbsee ducks, and runs away very quickly
<allee> Lure: my boss will soon return his 'old' laptop to me.  Then I've a spare one with two batteries. I assume I can even arrange for remote access to it.
<imbrandon> heh i did rember ;)
<allee> Lure: svn powermanager will it work with dapper too?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah yes, there's an art in it getting to be taken seriously
<imbrandon> ;)
<Lure> allee: yes, it should work in dapper too - I suspect it should just work 
<imbrandon> kubuntu - Hobbsee edition
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> heh that would be.... interesting :)
<Jucato> lots of kangaroos
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: isnt that this one?  it's purple
<Tonio_> Lure: I can't wait to upload
<Hobbsee> not quite the purple i imagined, but pretty close
<allee> Lure: where is it in svn, playground?
<Lure> Tonio_: is it working ok for you?
<Riddell> please test http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060915/
<Riddell> use rsync for faster download
<Tonio_> Lure: sure, but on edgy ;)
<Lure> allee: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/guidance/powermanager/
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/ponies1.png
<Tonio_> Lure: package is ready, I'll upload as soon as possible
<imbrandon> Riddell, grabbing now, is there ppc images ? thats my test box
<allee> Lure: thx. I'll try with dapper
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that's immoral and horrific on multiple levels
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> that was a few months ago when we was join about it
<imbrandon> jokin
<Jucato> my little pony
<jsgotangco> ponies ZOMG
<imbrandon> i have a little better uptime now ....
<imbrandon> brandon@enterprise:~$ uptime
<imbrandon>  06:18:02 up 25 days, 23:31,  1 user,  load average: 1.41, 1.05, 0.93
<jsgotangco> pretty busy load average eh
<imbrandon> heh thats my mail/file/junk server ;)
<imbrandon> i keep it busy for a little 333mhx 96mb ram box ;)
<sebas> The command uptime itself produces a lot of 1 on that box?
<Tm_T> 14:19  14:19:36 up 35 days,  1:44, 417 users,  load average: 8.22, 8.10, 7.35
<Tm_T> main shell/web server
<jsgotangco> now that's busy
<imbrandon> heh
<Jucato> heh
<Tm_T> well, double duocore I think
<imbrandon> hrm i wonder what it is on imbrandon.com /me looks
<Jucato> my mother would kill me if I left my computer on that long...
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> Jucato: server hotels <3
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> imbrandon@gobstopper:~$ uptime
<imbrandon>  04:21:12 up 48 days, 14:26,  5 users,  load average: 1.97, 2.03, 1.82
<Jucato> heh yeah
<imbrandon> ^^ imbrandon.com
<Jucato> lol
<jsgotangco> heh i dont have desktops here, just laptops
<jsgotangco> so they're always turned off at night
* Jucato wonders how many systems imbrandon has...
<imbrandon> jsgotangco, suspend to disk ;)
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: yay, someone lik eme!
<imbrandon> Jucato, about 12 or 13
<Hobbsee> Jucato: he has a build farm, it's very useful
<Jucato> lol
<jsgotangco> imbrandon: yep or that too, problem is, binary drivers aren't too playful
<Jucato> 12 or 13? you're not sure? one's missing? heh
<imbrandon> 8 are xboxes though
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> I've heard of render farms. and now... build farms :)
<imbrandon> build farms were before render farms afaik ;)
<Jucato> they were used to build the software on those render farms :)
<Jucato> all this talk about farms made me hungry :P 
<Jucato> brb
<Hobbsee> lol
<allee> Lure: is there a quick'n dirty way to install powermanager from svn?
<imbrandon> Riddell, rsync is hovering arround 595kb sec , nice and fast ;)
<allee> pkging way I mean ;)
<Lure> allee: cp icons/*.png  /usr/share/apps/power-manager/pics/
<Lure> allee: run ./recompile-ui-files
<Lure> allee: ./guidance-power-manager.py
<Lure> That is it. 
<allee> Lure: thx
<Hobbsee> Lure: powermanager != g-p-m?
<Hobbsee> oh, oops, dont mind me
<Lure> allee: you could also copy *.py to /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/ where it is in package, but you can run from svn directly
<Lure> allee: and you can also fix bugs immediately
<Lure> ;-)
<allee> Lure: s/fix/introduce/  Yes, I'm sure I can!
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tm_T> heh, dist-upgrade removes kubuntu-desktop package
<allee> argl no pyuic.  alles hates dial up links
* Tm_T started to download edgy packages yesterday with gprs, ~5kB/s =)
<allee> Tm_T: try aptitude -D dist-upgrade   maybe you'll see why?
<allee> Tm_T: oh.  I prefer visiting a sado-maso club ;)
<Tm_T> =)
<beligum> what's the IRC-command again to list/search channels?
<imbrandon>  /list
<Tm_T> ok, upstart conflicts with sysvinit
<beligum> lol, thx
<imbrandon> Tm_T, yes it replaces it ( with upstart-sysv-compat also )
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: indeed.  it's fine to remove sysvinit as long as you have upstart installed
<Tm_T> it doesn't here
<Tm_T> now it stays in old one =)
<Lure> allee: sorry - apt-get install pyqt-tools
<Tm_T> ok, I forget dist-upgrade and try just install kubuntu-desktop?
<danimo> hi
<danimo> can anyone try to reproduce something for me?
<imbrandon> danimo, i can try as long as it dont make kde crash ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<Lure> danimo: if you want to try new powermanager - you can get it from SVN
<Tm_T> ok, looks like installing kubuntu-desktop it'll remove punch of -dev packages, I'll say "DO IT!" :)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: what i did was do the dist upgrade, install k-d again, fix all the broken dependancy stuff, make sure k-d is installed, and THEN reboot.
<Lure> danimo: or wait for unfreeze and Tonio_'s upload
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: you'll like apt-get autoremove, too
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I start from this end, looks reasonable to me
<seaLne> what is holding up knot3?
<Riddell> seaLne: it's jinxed
<Riddell> however the latest images are looking very promising
* imbrandon is 4:26 min from buring the knot3 canidate
<imbrandon> wow i only have 4 cd's left, i need to go get some more
<seaLne> buy cdrws much better for testing
<imbrandon> true
<imbrandon> as i have a pile of now coasters of diffrent arches etc and diffrent knots
<imbrandon> and collonies and flights 
<imbrandon> heh
<seaLne> the ones i recently bought were only about 2-3 times more expensive
<Tonio_> is ntpdate broken on ubuntu ?
<imbrandon> plus a box of 200 dapper cd's behind me i intend to give away next week from shipit
<Tonio_> ntpdate tells me "no server can be used" whatever is set in the config.......
<imbrandon> Tonio_, doesnt look to be ....
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/revu$ sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<imbrandon> 15 Sep 06:45:49 ntpdate[6595] : step time server 82.211.81.145 offset 0.946679 sec
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/revu$                                        
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes but it ignores the config
<Tonio_> imbrandon: sudo ntpdate
<Tonio_> imbrandon: then less /etc/defaults/ntpdate
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: looks like that k-d install solved "all", now dist-upgrade removes only some python packages :)
<Tonio_> s/defaults/default
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: nice :)
<allee> Lure: Both batteries found and full.  Good ;)
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/revu$ cat /etc/default/ntpdate
<imbrandon> # servers to check.   (Separate multiple servers with spaces.)
<imbrandon> NTPSERVERS="0.debian.pool.ntp.org 1.debian.pool.ntp.org 2.debian.pool.ntp.org 3.debian.pool.ntp.org"
<Tonio_> imbrandon: now do a simple sudo ntpdate
<Lure> allee: ok, great - do they get charged/discharged one at the time or both at the same time?
<imbrandon> yea it fails
<seaLne> ntpdate requires to be given a server to sync to
<allee> Lure: at least my expectation was that 'click' on pm icons shows the batterie/cpufreq info, not the config dialog
<Tonio_> seaLne: what's the need of /etc/default then ?
<seaLne> for the init script
<allee> Lure: afair both at the same time
<Lure> allee: I can agree that tooltip is a bit heavy and dialog may be better - but we need to discuss this with sebas
<Lure> allee: then tooltip would just display textual status (1:15h remaining)
<allee> Lure: both as tooltip and dialog would be fine.  
<Tonio_> seaLne: which is ? I can't find it.....
<Lure> allee: this is not much work to do, just need to check with Riddell and sebas if they are fine with the change
<allee> Lure: don't say that it's easy!
<seaLne> Tonio_: not sure can't see it now either
<Tonio_> seaLne: looks like it's been removed....
<Lure> allee: it is easy as I go on vacation tommorow and I will not do it ;-)
<seaLne> Tonio_: yeah
<seaLne> maybe upstart thingyness
<Tonio_> seaLne: maybe...
<Tonio_> but I'd like to understand what does the kde kcontrol module changes to autosync with ntp.......
<Tonio_> it should use a daemon but which one ?
<danimo> imbrandon: try to start a kuniqueapp from Alt+F2
<danimo> imbrandon: do you get a konsole window?
<seaLne> Tonio_: normally i'd just run ntp-server
<Tonio_> seaLne: hu ? what's this ?
<Tonio_> seaLne: nothing here
<seaLne> ntpdate sets the time once, ntp server keeps the time in sync constantly
<seaLne> Tonio_: what is it your looking at?
<Tonio_> seaLne: yes, but I don't have this...... requires manuall installation ?
<seaLne> yeah, not default strangely
<Tonio_> seaLne: simply reconfig my webserver to sync with ntp from time to time :)
<allee> Lure: heh, afair there a systray class to get everything right^Wconsistent.  Unfortunately almost no systray app programmer find it ;)
<Tonio_> seaLne: well I can simply cront this
<seaLne> Tonio_: better to install ntp-server
<Tonio_> cron this, sorry
<Tonio_> seaLne: what will this change ?
<Lure> allee: I am not much of KDE developer myself - I am just hacking on the base that sebas / Riddell did ;-)
<seaLne> running ntpdate occasionally can cause jumps in time, ntpd makes changes gradually
<Tonio_> seaLne: hum, good point...
<Tonio_> okay let's do that ;)
<allee> Lure: heh, you're too a one line patch coder like me ;)
<Lure> allee: I never though I would mess with GUIs - I always worked on system SW and kernel code ;-)
<imbrandon> danimo, sorry was afk, testing knot3 , ummi dont have that installed it says
<Tonio_> Lure: you're a geek ;)
<allee> Lure: oh, hard core low level.  cool
<Hobbsee> Lure: what's the gnome version of kmilo?
<Lure> Hobbsee: control-center package - gnome-settings-daemon or similar
<Hobbsee> Lure: cool, thanks
<danimo> imbrandon: kunquiapps are a class of kde apps
<danimo> imbrandon: those who do not open more than once if you start them multiple times
<danimo> imbrandon: like kontact (not amarok btw, it uses its own mechanism)
<beligum> Is there a way to include a (self-built) package in a pbuilder environment?
<Riddell> beligum: pbuilder login, you need a save switch somewhere too
<imbrandon> pbuilder login --save-after-login
<imbrandon> do something
<imbrandon> exit
<imbrandon> it will save it to the base.tgz
<allee> danimo: kontact is a bad example. alt-f2 kontact -> nothing. kontact did on another workspace.  Worked fine with kmail standalone: it jumped to workspace with running window.
* imbrandon waves goodbye to OS X 10.4 and iTunes 7 infavor of the shiney new knot3 test image 
<allee> danimo: looks like needed infrastructure in kdelibs ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<danimo> allee: hmm?
<danimo> allee: kuniqeapp IS in kdelibs
<beligum> great, thx
<danimo> allee: it's just that the amarok guys think it's too slow
<imbrandon> ok its booting now, everyone  cross your fingers
<allee> imbrandon: bye bye
<imbrandon> allee, its on the lappy, so i can still USE my desktop
<imbrandon> hehe
* Hobbsee watches it die.
* Jucato crosses all fingers he can spare...
<Jucato> including toes...
* allee cries
<imbrandon> wow usplash works on it ( but not my desktop )
<imbrandon> and looks GOOD
<imbrandon> wow gj kwwii_
<imbrandon> that looks awesom
<kwwii_> the logo needs to be a bit smaller
<imbrandon> smaller? heh i kinda liked it big
<Jucato> or the progress bar needs to go up a bit higher?
<danimo> imbrandon: what's the change?
<imbrandon> but  i guerss so
<imbrandon> danimo, its not a test card anymore ;)
<kwwii_> ok...I give up, which of these pics says "menu" to you more? http://bootsplash.org/menu1.png or menu2.png
<Jucato> between the two... menu1.png imho
<imbrandon> 2 definately
<imbrandon> heh
<beligum> Hm, and how to copy a file into the pbuilder env?
<Jucato> menu2.png looks similar to the download icon
<Jucato> kget's icon specifically
<danimo> imbrandon: yeah
<imbrandon> oh wow and the darker purple mixes with the blue stuff MUCH better
<imbrandon> ( on the win deco )
<imbrandon> i might actualy keep that instead of reverting it to blue after install
<imbrandon> heh
<Jucato> me too
<Jucato> I absolu-positively love it :)
<imbrandon> ok live cd testing done, now time to test the actual install process, no hitches so far Riddell
<imbrandon> lookin good
<imbrandon> ( on my ibook )
<Riddell> imbrandon: great
* imbrandon isnt gonna reinstall his desktop till release , sorry heheh
<kwwii_> hehe
<danimo> kwwii_: how did you manage to make the borders less fuzzy this time?
<danimo> kwwii_: more colors?
<kwwii_> borders less fuzzy?
<kwwii_> on the window? you mean the roundings on the top and bottom?
<Jucato> great... the download ain't finished yet :P
<imbrandon> Riddell, should i take screen shots along the way or has someone ( nixternal ? ) already done them for the release notes
<Riddell> imbrandon: looks like nixternal has plenty
<seaLne> is universe frozen just now for knot3 aswell?
<Riddell> imbrandon: but if you're on a laptop his power manager applet screenshot needs replaced
<Riddell> otherwise top work there nixternal :)
<Riddell> seaLne: good questions, I guess not but ask in #ubuntu-motu
<imbrandon> no universe is still open
<imbrandon> Riddell, yea i'm on a lappy
<imbrandon> first thing after the install finishes i'll grab a ss of it
<Riddell> imbrandon: see last screenshot on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu
<imbrandon> eww ok, yea i can get a better one
<imbrandon> says 12 minutes left till the install completes 
<imbrandon> hum but g-p-m is saying its only running at 400mhz
<imbrandon> instead of 800
<imbrandon> where does it get that info ?
<imbrandon> does ppc even support cpu scaling ? 
<GNUrante> Hi
<imbrandon> hello GNUrante
<GNUrante> Hi imbrandon!
<seaLne> should be able to confirm it in /proc/cpuinfo
<kwwii_> so, the next version: http://bootsplash.org/menu3.png
<imbrandon> hrm cpuinfo says running cpu : 750FX correct, 15C correct ( afaik ) and 800mhz
<imbrandon> but g-p-m says 400mhz
<imbrandon> kwwii_, yea there ya go, perfect
<imbrandon> #3
<Jucato> much better :)
<Jucato> (those circle thingies remind me of Fedora Core :P )
<kwwii_> hehe, it reminds me of mandrake ;-)
<imbrandon> reminds me of .... umm nothing ;)
<imbrandon> lol
* imbrandon still wants a mt. dew {can,20oz} oxgyen style icon *pokes kwwii_*
<Jucato_> lol
<seaLne> s you can click on it so your drink holder opens?
<imbrandon> hahaha seaLne yea
<imbrandon> i would sooo rig up a system for it to open the fridge and shoot me a soda if i had an icon
<imbrandon> like roll it down a chute or something
<Jucato> heh
<imbrandon> like in back to the future ;)
<kwwii_> imbrandon: you cannot imagine how high up on my todo list that icon is
* imbrandon just noticed on jdubs blog there is a refrence to back to the future in the name
* Jucato tries to imagine anyway :)
<imbrandon> hahaha kwwii_ second to the bottom ?
<imbrandon> or -3 hehe
<Hobbsee> sigh.  gpg key borkage, hence i'm still apparently working with an unsigned key.
<danimo> kwwii_: what is that icon supposed to be fore?
<imbrandon> Riddell, all done and installed, i only notice one issue but i dont think its a show stopper for knot 3 
<Riddell> imbrandon: what's that?
<imbrandon> the kde splash between kdm login and kdesktop still has the purple / yellow bg
<imbrandon> kdm doesnt and the desktop dosent
<imbrandon> but the splash does
<seaLne> ah i noticed that yesterday, but thought i'd broken something
<imbrandon> every thing else seems to work very well
<Riddell> oh I know that, it wasn't important enough to breach the freeze
<Jucato> heh :)
<imbrandon> right right, yea i dident thing it was a showstopper, it has been the only thing i've noticed though
<imbrandon> looks and runs great
<imbrandon> ( even if g-p-m reports 400mhz for my cpu ) lol
<Dace> when will it be released then? ;)
<Jucato> it's an eye stopper, though :P
<imbrandon> Dace, /possibly/ today, when Riddell ( and the Ubuntu team think its ready )
<Tm_T> ok, edgy is up and running
<imbrandon> Riddell, umm did ksnapshot get dropped ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: nope
<imbrandon> i dont see it on the kmenu ( and apple doesnt ahve a printscreen key )
<imbrandon> have*
<Lure> imbrandon: sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_*_freq
<Lure> imbrandon: put some load on system and see if Mhz increases
<imbrandon> Lure, gimme a sec to grab this screen shot then i will, typing on one computer and doing it on another ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: Graphics menu
<imbrandon> Lure, it should have been loaded down it was installing 
<imbrandon> Riddell, ahhh /me headdesks i was looking in utilities
<imbrandon> thanks
<Tm_T> hmm, "E: Build-dependencies for konsole could not be satisfied."
<Tm_T> this doesn't sound too good
<imbrandon> Riddell, http://federation.imbrandon.com/g-p-m.png ( please dont link to that directly its on my cable modem , if you need i can upload it to a perminate webserver )
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> [07:53]  <Lure> imbrandon: sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_*_freq
<imbrandon_> brandon@intrepid:~$ sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_*_freq
<imbrandon_> 400000
<imbrandon_> 800000
* Hobbsee performs some revu-admin tasks
<imbrandon_> 400000
<imbrandon> Lure, ^^ thats from my lappy
<Lure> imbrandon: at least kernel thinks you are scalling - first is current, then max, then min
<imbrandon> hrm , i dident think ppc's scaled, i could be wrong though
<Lure> imbrandon: maybe due to recent change to use ondemand by default?
<Lure> imbrandon: you should check in -kernel or -devel...
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, they make you a revu admin? i've been meaning to ask about that as i'm always poking one it seems
<imbrandon> Lure, yea good call
<imbrandon> Lure, yea most of the time i run osx on the lappy so i wouldent know
<Tonio_> kwwii_: isn't that possible to add rounded corners at the bottom too ? ubuntu does that and I much like it
<imbrandon> nooooooo
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nope.  i'm just cleaning it up
<imbrandon> j/k
<imbrandon> Tonio_, you dont like the flat bottom ? i kinda like it that way
<imbrandon> gives it a solid base
<imbrandon> ( and not to osxish )
<Tonio_> imbrandon, yes I like it, but I would prefer rounded :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: if i was, then i'd have to fix it every time someone uploaded a binary, or failed mid-upload
<imbrandon> Lure, well it looks like its right, ubuntu just seems to be the only one taking advantage of it
<imbrandon> Lure, [08:09]  <mjg59> imbrandon: Mobile PPCs scale
<imbrandon> yup Riddell the more i play with it, the more it seems solid, even moreso than my desktop install dist-upgrades from breezy-dapper-edgy hehe
<imbrandon> i guess i'll do a clean install after edgy hits gold
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii_> Tonio_: rounded corners where?
<kwwii_> ahhh, on the windows
<Tonio_> kwwii_: on the bottom of a window
<Tonio_> kwwii_: yup :)
<kwwii_> well, I think it kinda sets us apart, helps with the management of window sizes, and is the default of both win and mac
<kwwii_> "flat-bottomed windows making the linux world go 'round"
<Tonio_> kwwii_: hehe :)
<imbrandon> -- by: Kwween
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii_> lol
<Tm_T> kdelibs4-dev: Depends: libkrb5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I have a bunch of updates to perform once knot freeze ends
<Riddell> we all do :)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: so if you have new amarok theme or ksplash to upload, let me know
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I know :)
<imbrandon> haha yea i was thinking the same thing Riddell
<Tonio_> Riddell: it was just to invite kwwii_ to ping me :)
<Riddell> Lathiat: I can't get avahi to work in edgy :(
<Tm_T> libkrb5-dev: Depends: libkrb53 (=1.4.3-5) but 1.4.3-5ubuntu0.1 is to be installed Depends: libkadm55 (=1.4.3-5) but 1.4.3-5ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<Tm_T> this is known?
<Tonio_> nobody has a kdebase to upload I hope ? ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i will once i get the ipod stuff ready but i'll wait for you to upload as it will probably take me the rest of today to sort out
<imbrandon> the only thing i have ready to upload is a few amarok changes 
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: unsynced mirror problem.
<Tonio_> Riddell: same, avahi-daemon fails to start here
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: the code is fine
<Riddell> actually it's libnss-mdns I can't get to work
<kwwii_> Tonio_: well, we need to make sure that the wallpaper in the ksplash is set to scale, and points to the right pic (/usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.png or such)
<imbrandon> Riddell, anything specificly i should test on the lappy ? i've just been messing with everything
<kwwii_> Tonio_: and I will have an update for amarok, probably tomorrow sometime
<Riddell> Tonio_: you need to run  sudo /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi 1
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: ah thanks, I'll change mirrors then
<kwwii_> Tonio_: before that though, I want to finish my KDM stuff
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: they're both from the same source package.
<Tonio_> Riddell: should that be activated out of the box ?
<imbrandon> Tm_T, when running edgy its best to use the gb mirror as it will never bee out of sync with the updates
<kwwii_> Tonio_: how about I give you a bunch of stuff either tomorrow or Sunday?
<imbrandon> Tm_T, since the updates are often
<Tonio_> kwwii_: sure ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: concerning the ksplash, I must say I don't understanf since scalling is supposed to work, at least it does for other themes...
<Tm_T> imbrandon: gb mirror is without country code right?
<imbrandon> as long as we get to the buildd's before the openoffice guys after the freeze i'll be happy ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: so I don't understand why it fails with ours...
<imbrandon> Tm_T, without code OR gb. either one is the same mirror
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> I'm going without once again
<imbrandon> yea since there are so many updates and the mirrors only sync every 6 hours or so its best to use them for edgy
<imbrandon> IMHO
<Tm_T> aye
<imbrandon> i can see it now the oo.o guys waiting for kde* to build ;) would be a nice reversal hehe
<Riddell> Tonio_: no
<Tm_T> mooh, no, still same complain
<kwwii_> Tonio_: my guess is that we need to add something to the Theme.rc to tell it to scale the pic, and/or in the moddin engine itself. I haven't really looked into it much
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, is the kcontrol module able to activate it ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: a great then :)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: well look at the default moodin theme, is scales, and there is nothing special in theme.rc afaik....
<Tonio_> kwwii_: that's why I don't understand
<Tonio_> s/is scales/it is scaled
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: weird, still having same issue
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: 
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ show libkrb5-dev | grep Depends
<Hobbsee> Depends: libkrb53 (= 1.4.3-5), libkadm55 (= 1.4.3-5), comerr-dev
<kwwii_> Tonio_: the other ones are not using a bg, it is shown directly on the desktop, I think
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ show libkrb53 | grep Version
<Hobbsee> Version: 1.4.3-5
<Tonio_> kwwii_: nope, let me show you
<kwwii_> by showing a wallpaper, we are effectively covering the desktop, I think
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ apt-cache showsrc libkrb53 | grep Binary
<Hobbsee> Binary: krb5-telnetd, krb5-clients, libkrb5-dev, krb5-ftpd, krb5-doc, krb5-user, libkrb5-dbg, libkadm55, libkrb53, krb5-kdc, krb5-rsh-server, krb5-admin-server
<Tm_T> well, who I should blame then, I think it's me
<Tonio_> kwwii_: moodinKDE, has a background, nothing special in theme.rc, and it is scalled...
<kwwii_> Tonio_: none of the Theme.rc files include a path to a background pic, so they cannot be using one unless it is in the code like that
<Tonio_> kwwii_: yes, the default theme path is hardcoded
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: blame the unsynced mirrors.  check apt-cache policy libkrb5-dev and libkrb53
<Tonio_> kwwii_: you have to set a background unless you name it background.jpg
<kwwii_> Tonio_: funky
<Tonio_> kwwii_: hehe I know :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I'll pastebin something to entertain you ;)
<Hobbsee> okay
<kwwii_> wow, I cannot point the ksplash to a pic in /usr/share/wallpapers
<kwwii_> that does not work
<kwwii_> it pops up an error message
<Tonio_> kwwii_: nope, needs to be in the same directory....
<Tm_T> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23518
<Jucato> :)
<Tm_T> I don't understand
<Riddell> we should patch that
<kwwii_> boah, and it has to be a jpeg
<Riddell> Tm_T: you have 1.4.3-5ubuntu0.1 installed but it doesn't have any download source
<Tm_T> Riddell: yes but why, how
<Riddell> kwwii_: we should patch that too
<Tm_T> bah, I'll remove && install it :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: it's probably in -updates or -security
<Tm_T> might be
<Tonio_> kwwii_: it depends on the resolution
<kwwii_> totally funky
<Tonio_> kwwii_: if I resize the image to 1280x1024, it is scaled :)
<kwwii_> hehe, what size is your monitor?
<Tonio_> 1280x800
<kwwii_> I wonder how that looks on 1600x1200
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I remember notes by moodin upstream talking about bugs concerning higher resolutions
<kwwii_> :p
<Tonio_> kwwii_: maybe resizing the background is the solution
<kwwii_> perhaps, but it has to look good
<kwwii_> on all resolutions
<imbrandon> kwwii_, i'm at 1600x1200 by default
<imbrandon> looks ok
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: from dapper-security
<Tm_T> oh
<Tonio_> kwwii_: well, be can change the image size, and let people test ;)
<Tonio_> there are enough people to report that
<kwwii_> exactly
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: weird that edgy sources doesn't "override" it
<Hobbsee> indeed
* kwwii_ test kdm now...log in, log out, repeat
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: oh i know why...
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, wow higher version in -security ?
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/krb5/1.4.3-7
<Hobbsee> -7 FTBFS
<Hobbsee> and -5 was the last
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> ok, so I need just force it a bit
<Hobbsee> yeah, it autosynced, but failed to build.  an error in the makefile.
<imbrandon> looks like an error in the source
<imbrandon> ../../../src/util/support/threads.c:145: error: 'pthread_mutexattr_setrobust_np' undeclared (first use in this function)
<imbrandon> ../../../src/util/support/threads.c:145: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<imbrandon> ../../../src/util/support/threads.c:145: error: for each function it appears in.)
<Hobbsee> seeing it built in debian...
<Tm_T> wget + dpkg did the job
<Tm_T> am I right, you can set rules to apt so newer release overpower older release packages, no matter what version numbers are?
<imbrandon> heh already rumors starting about goobuntu again after the UDS America was announced
<Tm_T> =)
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> goobuntu?
<Hobbsee> oh yeah
<Hobbsee> heh
<danimo> Ingmar^: uds?
<imbrandon> i would laugh my arse off if someone made a custom ( artwork only ) kubuntu desktop iso and put it on bittorrent as goobuntu and just watch the press
<danimo> err
<Jucato> our own wiki page could actually add to that... glad no one reads it :)
<danimo> imbrandon: uds?
<imbrandon> ubuntu dev summit
<imbrandon> its at google HQ this time
<danimo> imbrandon: akademy is happening next to the european google hq
<imbrandon> danimo, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/554
<danimo> imbrandon: and we (well, the others) are even having a party right in the google hq
<danimo> imbrandon: does that make us googles next takeover candidate?
<danimo> imbrandon: oh wait... ;)
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> that would actualy be cool imho
<imbrandon> ( if i got hired too that is heheh )
<Tm_T> imbrandon: agree, it would be fun to rule google, I mean, err
<imbrandon> we would make the google homepage brown for a day
<Tm_T> haha
<imbrandon> on ubuntus birthday
<danimo> imbrandon:brown? pls!
<jjesse> purple
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> dude that would be soooooo funny
<imbrandon> jjesse, yea but the brown is more identifiable in the press
<imbrandon> and would send /. into a frenzy
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDerivedDistros <--- mentions Goobuntu
<imbrandon> omg i would pee myself laughing if the cool people at google made a brown theme on ubuntu's birthday
<imbrandon> Jucato, yea goobuntu isnt a myth it just isnt public
<Jucato> heh.. not public enough :)
<Jucato> well, if goobuntu were true, then I'm very disappointed at the fact that most of their web services don't work well on Konqi... without spoofing... :(
<Tm_T> =)
<Riddell> goobuntu is true
<Jucato> the Riddell has spoken. all doubts are vanquished :)
<Tm_T> aye sir!
<imbrandon_> Riddell: one more non show stopper ( i should start a list ) is .......
<imbrandon_> Riddell: file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<imbrandon_> Riddell: the links on that page dont work
<abattoir> imbrandon_: in firefox?
<imbrandon_> Riddell: not even the credits
<imbrandon_> abattoir: yea its the firfox default page
<abattoir> imbrandon_: it works fine in konq.(the last time i checked)
<imbrandon_> when installed
<abattoir> imbrandon_: there are some firefox links which dont 'link' properly
<jdong> "Welcome to Kubuntu 6.06 LTS: the Dapper Drake Release."
<Jucato> same thing here
<imbrandon_> yea the file works , just not the links on it
<Jucato> abattoir is the only one with a working page it seems :P
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian 
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<jeroenvrpHELP> help
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee, Jucato, imbrandon :-)
<abattoir> Jucato: well in konq. it does... we did speak about this in #kubuntu, if you might remember
<jeroenvrpHELP> I can' t start edgy anymore
<jeroenvrpHELP> it says:
<Tm_T> jeroenvrpHELP: help to you too
<Jucato> ah yes.. but not in Firefox
<imbrandon_> and if its the default page for firefox on install i think they should work 
<jeroenvrpHELP> target filesystem doesn' t have /sbin/init
<Jucato> abattoir: but konq's help:/ page uses a different page from the one used by Firefox
<jdong> jeroenvrpHELP: we're in the middle of some thing.... and what the heck did you do to your edgy box?
<jeroenvrpHELP> I had to do a hard reboot after adept locked up the whole system while installing one simple package
<imbrandon_> apparently not so simple
<jeroenvrpHELP> php5-cli is what I call simple
<imbrandon_> jeroenvrpHELP: you will likely have to boot from a livecd and chroot in and fix it if you have no init
<jdong> jeroenvrpHELP: you probably have a corrupted filesystem... tried fscking it from a livecd?
<jeroenvrpHELP> yes I'm now using dapper install cd
<jdong> imbrandon_: great minds think alike, huh? :)
<Jucato> oooh.. chroot :)
<jdong> jeroenvrpHELP: you are running ext3, right?
<jeroenvrpHELP> no reiser
<jdong> jeroenvrpHELP: uhhh
<jdong> jeroenvrpHELP: don't fsck it then
<jdong> that's suicide :)
<Jucato> heh
<jeroenvrpHELP> i' ve nver had this
<jdong> jeroenvrpHELP: tell ya  what. Take an AK-47 and storm Reiser's house
<jeroenvrpHELP> why should i not use fsck
<imbrandon_> can you mount the drive ?
<jdong> jeroenvrpHELP: fsck.reiserfs is very bad at preserving data and very good at unlinking everything :)
<jeroenvrpHELP> imbrandon_: one moment
<abattoir>  /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html  is actually a symlink to /etc/alternatives/firefox-hompage
<mornfall> jeroenvrpHELP: you have backups right? :)
<imbrandon_> abattoir: yes but the other files its linking to arent symlinked / installed
<jdong> mornfall: what the heck are those? :)
<imbrandon_> mornfall: of cource he isnt running a dev os on a production system ;)
<jdong> mornfall: he's using the world's most reliable filesystem... how unnecessary :)
<imbrandon_> jdong: i run reiserfs on EVERYTHING
<imbrandon_> never had an issue
<jdong> imbrandon_: I run reiser on half my systems. Only had one issue
<jeroenvrpHELP> imbrandon_: yes I can mount root
<imbrandon_> hell my ipod is even formatted reiser ;)
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> imbrandon_: lol
<jdong> jeroenvrpHELP: does /sbin/init exist?
<jeroenvrpHELP> yes it does
<Jucato> never ran resierfs on any of my systems, never had an issue :P
<Hobbsee> lol
<imbrandon_> jeroenvrpHELP: ok chroot into it ( sudo chroot /mount/point ) and goto fixing 
<jdong> jeroenvrpHELP: chroot into it, sudo apt-get install --reinstall upstart upstart-compat-sysv
<Hobbsee> my only issues are related to pebkac, w.r.t. deleted files
<jdong> my only issue with reiserfs is that its fsck is no fscking good
<Jucato> ah pebkac! my favorite kind of errors :)
<Hobbsee> yep
<jeroenvrpHELP> ok I'm in chroot
<Hobbsee> i'm *good* at them
<jdong> jeroenvrpHELP: reinstall upstart
<imbrandon_> run what jdong said
<jeroenvrpHELP> what does upstart do?
<jdong> jeroenvrpHELP: it's your init daemon
<imbrandon_> its provides init
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'm probably better :P
<jeroenvrpHELP> but init is there
<jdong> jeroenvrpHELP: it might be corrupted
<jeroenvrpHELP> yes 
<jeroenvrpHELP> ok
<imbrandon_> jeroenvrpHELP: but obviously not setup correct
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you havent lost your email and a few other things from pebkac.
<jdong> Hobbsee: hehe... I've lost quite a bit from it.....
<jeroenvrpHELP> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)
<jeroenvrpHELP> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<jdong> AAH
<jeroenvrpHELP> oh wait
<imbrandon> jeroenvrpHELP, sudo
<jeroenvrpHELP> I havr to mount the /var to
<jdong> imbrandon: how can he chroot without sudo? :P
<mornfall> i only ran reiser3 once, cost me a partition
<Jucato> hm.... I've lost GRUB... 
<mornfall> as for reliability
<jdong> wow, what a great morning
<mornfall> it probably is ok
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ouch?
<mornfall> these days
<mornfall> anyhow
<jdong> mornfall: it's great for reliability right now
<jdong> mornfall: reiserfs failures almost always trace down to a hardware problem
<Jucato> Hobbsee: and I've also lost my sanity quite a few times. beats your pebkac any day :P
<jdong> mornfall: but once you're in failure mode, don't expect any help from fsck :)
<mornfall> jdong: the idea with backups is that even if you trust your fs 100%, you can't trust your hw and pretend to be sane anyway
<jeroenvrpHELP> so if you sat all I have to use ext3, you have to tell me (when my system is up and running) how to convert it all to ext3
<Jucato> or you can't trust yourself... GIGO...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hah
<mornfall> that too
<jdong> jeroenvrpHELP: that's a reformat and restore from backups.....
<imbrandon> jeroenvrpHELP, its not a resier issue
<jeroenvrpHELP> OK
<jdong> jeroenvrpHELP: I wouldn't abandon reiser just because of this
<mornfall> jdong: the drive worked flawlessly for years with ext3 after the reiser failure, so :)
<jdong> jeroenvrpHELP: ext3 could just as easily die in the same situation
<imbrandon> and there is no convert anyhow , reinstall , restore ;)
<jeroenvrpHELP> ok apt-get is running
<jdong> imbrandon: sure there is, convertfs :P
<jdong> PLEASE NOBODY TOUCH CONVERTFS!
<jdong> IT DOES NOT WORK
<imbrandon> i was gonna say
<Hobbsee> heh
<jdong> especially the version we have in universe
<jeroenvrpHELP> ok done
<jdong> it's failed on me 5 of 5 times :)
<imbrandon> i trust that about as much as i trust patred to resize ntfs ;)
<jeroenvrpHELP> so I have to reboot now I presume
<imbrandon> jeroenvrpHELP, yes
<jdong> imbrandon: oh come on, ntfsresize is pretty good
<jeroenvrpHELP> ok so you later
<jeroenvrpHELP> and thanks so far
<jdong> jeroenvrpHELP: umount and shut down properly
<imbrandon> jeroenvrpHELP, and meet us in #ubuntu+1 next time ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<jdong> no way, all the cool people are in here :)
<Jucato> lol
<Tm_T> jdong: I'm not here
<jdong> use ubuntuforums next time :P
<Tm_T> but also, I'm not cool
<Jucato> jdong: you sure you can handle the additional load? :P
<imbrandon> jdong, you recomend someone goto the forums again and i'll go anti-coc on you ;)
<jdong> Jucato: oh, you guys are nothing :)
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> imbrandon: hehe :)
* imbrandon wished ever forum ( and forum user ) on the planet would get wiped
<Jucato> jdong: then you essentially speaking with non-existing entities. what does that make you? :P
<jdong> imbrandon: what's wrong with forums? :)
<Jucato> s/you/you are
<jdong> Jucato: I've got nothing better to do right now?
<Jucato> lol
* jdong puts on flameproof suit
<jdong> the forum community outnumbers the IRC and mailing list communities :P
* jdong watches imbrandon gain ops
<imbrandon> forum users 10000 roughly , {,k,x,ed}ubuntu installs 7 million or so , but the forum users WHINGE like they are the only ones and WHINGE some more and never stop WHINGEing
<imbrandon> thats why
<Tm_T> :)
<imbrandon> jdong, hahaha you are sooo wrong
<jdong> imbrandon: you need an extra 0 or two
<jdong> Active Members: 125,583
<imbrandon> jdong, nope about 10k
<Jucato> the trolls in the forums outnumber the members of the IRC and mailing lists
<imbrandon> ok 125k compared to 7 million
<Tm_T> :)
<jdong> Jucato: uhhh, no they don't :)
<Tm_T> kids
<Jucato> heh
<jdong> imbrandon: I don't see 7 million people in this room
<Tm_T> can I come in too?
<jdong> or in the mailing lists :)
<Tm_T> ;--P
<jdong> ok, maybe 7 million jamaican spammers in the lists
<imbrandon> jdong, i dident say in this room, but irc users do tend to behave better
<jdong> imbrandon: I've found the opposite, actually
<imbrandon> jdong, then you havent been on the internet long
<imbrandon> or are squewd in judgement
<jdong> imbrandon: idn, I've been quite rudely treated in quite a few channels here
<jdong> especially when I started out with ubuntu
<imbrandon> forums are the bane of the internet
<Jucato> heh
<jdong> ok, now you're just pushing it
<Jucato> yeah.. pushy pushy :)
<imbrandon> jdong, possibly becosue you came in with a forum like "fix me i'm the most important" attitude ? just a guess i dunno ..... thats what i see on the forums from a SMALL fraction of the community that yells loudly
<Jucato> Hobbsee help us out here! :P
<jdong> imbrandon: we spend hours of our days making sure we're monitoring every post that comes into the forums
<imbrandon> jdong, i realize that
<imbrandon> but
<Hobbsee> jdong: what with?
<imbrandon> ohhh i just hate forums
<imbrandon> lets leave it at that 
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong> Hobbsee: ubuntu's frickin crashing firefox that iwj refuses to update :P
<Jucato> different strokes for different brushes :)
<jdong> how's that, Hobbsee :)
<jdong> imbrandon: agreed. we have irreparably different opinions on forums
<Hobbsee> jdong: easy solution.  run mozilla binaries, no more problem
<jdong> :)
<Hobbsee> you just have to update it manually
<jdong> Hobbsee: I am now
<Hobbsee> and the packaged plugins dont work
<jdong> the point is, I get the idea the IRC and mailing list folks are driving people away from ubuntuforums.....
<imbrandon> thats not good for jeo though hehe but there will be another relese before edgy hits gold
<jdong> Hobbsee: a couple symlinks fixes your plugin problems :)
<Hobbsee> true
<imbrandon> jdong, personaly i do, becosue i wouldent recoment anyone goto a place i wont goto myself, thats my 0.2c
<imbrandon> recomend*
<jdong> imbrandon: have you really been to our forums, before you make slanderous remarks about it?
<imbrandon> definately , check my name it was one of the first places i hit back in the day
<jsgotangco> some parts are ok and helpful some parts are not, like most social communities
<imbrandon> and i read a post on there once in a while
<imbrandon> but the forums seem VERY elitest to me and i dont condone nor like that, so i dont contribute there much anymore
<mornfall> which forum
<jdong> elitist? I don't think so
<jdong> mornfall: imbrandon is apparently speaking of ubuntuforums :-/
<imbrandon> jdong, like i said these are __my__ opinions , i dont voice them on my blog or alot, just when the subject comes up
<Jucato> heh
<jsgotangco> imbrandon: i guess the number of post thingie make it apparent as well
<imbrandon> jsgotangco, what 2 or 3 ?
<imbrandon> maybe 4 max
<Jucato> imbrandon: maybe a few of the members do sound elitist, but there are members who aren't
<jdong> imbrandon: 2 is right :)
<jsgotangco> Jucato: its pretty much like any community out there on the net
<jeroenvrp> so that worked
<jeroenvrp> thanks
<Jucato> or any community for that matter
<jeroenvrp> allthough I have some other edgy issues
<imbrandon> Jucato, true but those that are dont seem to be scorned enough, what really really really turned me off to them is when one of the moderators openly said they wouldent sign the CoC
<jdong> imbrandon: not all the moderators....
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: edgy issues here or in #kubuntu+1
<jdong> imbrandon: they said they are not OK with being FORCED to sign the CoC
<Jucato> jeroenvrp: #ubuntu+1
<imbrandon> it only takes one or two bad apples that arent punished to make the whole pot seem bad
<jsgotangco> ah well
<jdong> imbrandon: the CoC issue is being taken out of context here
* jsgotangco goes to sleep and starts his weekend in SFD
<jdong> imbrandon: it came down to a meeting where what you guys told us was basically either they ALL sign the CoC now or they're off the staff
<imbrandon> i dident say all of them i said ONE
<jdong> and frankly that is quite unfair
<jeroenvrp> one edgy issue is kdm-related
<imbrandon> jdong, well if they wanted to be an official part of tthe community i dont see that as unfar for them to "sign" a statement saying they will abide by the communitys rules
<Riddell> it's not unfair for people with a position in the ubuntu community sign the CoC
<buzzen> what happened with that purple->brown artwork for kubuntu ? I twas rather nice, and now I see a plain light blue, which makes my computer look like my bathroom
<imbrandon> buzzen, lol
* Riddell laughs loudly
<imbrandon> omg hahaha
<Riddell> remind me never to be an artist :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, that was just my thoughts
<imbrandon> hahahaha
<bddebian> heh
<imbrandon> omg i'm gonna pee myself
<mornfall> what?
* mornfall so doesn't get it
<jeroenvrp> while I boot up and it loads kdm - I can't use the keyboard - so I can't login (I can use the keyboard during boot) - when I choose from the menu 'console login' it restartst kdem (so it does not go to the console login) and I can use the keyboard and logig ?!! (very strange)
<imbrandon> mornfall, its been a running joke that the brown one looked like "puke"
<buzzen> i loved the brown one..
<mornfall> ohwell :)
<Jucato> heh
<buzzen> this blue is.. jsut a bit boring :)
<mornfall> being an artist or being a coder
<imbrandon> jeroenvrp, drop to tty1 and make sure all updates are installed ( including kubuntu-desktop )
<mornfall> you'll always be blamed for everything you do :)
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: I did that
<buzzen> who made the bluye? II want to point out there is nothgni "wrong" with it. i mean its pleasing enough.. 
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: or did you mean todays updates
<buzzen> damn. i can't type
<imbrandon> jeroenvrp, i mean ALL updates
<Jucato> buzzen: are you sure you're seeing the new blue of Edgy?
<Jucato> it's not light at all, at least compared to Dapper
<jeroenvrp> they are
<imbrandon> Jucato, yes everyone thats updated should
<jdong> well, I'm off for the day.... got an appointment with a local PD
<imbrandon> jdong, hey man
<imbrandon> real fast
<jdong> k
<imbrandon> jdong, dont take what i was saying personal
<imbrandon> its just MY opinion
<jdong> no, no, I understand :)
<imbrandon> i dident mean it that way
<jdong> friendly discussion :)
<imbrandon> ok just makin sure
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> the opinion of one man who's high on mt.dew :P
* jdong hugs imbrandon
<jsgotangco> fight fight fight
* jsgotangco hides
<imbrandon> lol
<jdong> lol
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> ooh.. 3 lol's in a row... looks nice
<imbrandon> man i wish kwwii was arround to read that
<imbrandon> that is sooooooo classic, it made my day
<Tonio_> imbrandon hehe, you also requested sponsorship for next UDS ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yup
<jjesse> another UDS i can't make as I'm traveling :(
<Tonio_> imbrandon I just did the same
<imbrandon> Tonio_, rockin we need more KDEish people
<jsgotangco> jjesse: mehhh
<Tonio_> imbrandon now let's hope it's accepted.......
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> yay KDE! :P
<Tonio_> imbrandon we should let Riddell alone with all those gnomists
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> gnomes
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<jsgotangco> :P
<Jucato> hah
* imbrandon wants a konqui render of him squishing a gnome
<buzzen> Jucato: the new blue ?
<buzzen> Jucato: not sure :-) maybe i should reboot again :D
<imbrandon> buzzen, no the blue is correct
<imbrandon> it was just changed
<Jucato> but it's a darker blue compared to Dapper's blue
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: ok I installed kubuntu-desktop and updated it all, do I need to install another meta-package
<Jucato> or a more purplish blue..
<imbrandon> jeroenvrp, nope that should be good ( might reboot again to make sure its all smooth and running as it should be after updates though )
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Any news on that bug I emailed you about by chance ?
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: ok thanks, I guess something was added in kubuntu-desktop
<jeroenvrp> I always uninstall the laptop-specific things first 
<Jucato> btw, where were we before we went into that "debate"?
<jeroenvrp> but I guess I should wait for that after the development of edgy
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, oh wow i totaly forgot tbh, i'll check on it here in a sec
<imbrandon> Jucato, i dunno i got off on a rant
<imbrandon> then the art thing hit me
<Jucato> heh
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Ok thanks
<imbrandon> and i fell outa my seat
<Jucato> ha
<imbrandon> jjesse, thats the good thing about them being every 6 months ;)
<Jucato> ok.. put the old Edgy wallpaper (puke) beside the new one (bathroom) and pour a glass of mt.dew in a glass/cup (pee). perfect combination...
<abattoir> Jucato: what was the first pure purple wallpaper 'branded' ?
<imbrandon> i honestly say we go for a green/brown earthy feel for edgy+1, no one else has it , it would bring us closer to ubutnu and still be diffrent and yet be unique from everyone ( including the purple that will be in kde4 )
<Jucato> purple+orange (was that even orange?) wallpaper? I think it was "puke"
<Jucato> imbrandon: you're a mind reader
<abattoir> Jucato: no, the first one, it was just lavender-ish...
<abattoir> Jucato: before the purple+orange
<imbrandon> Riddell, what you think ? ^^
<Jucato> I have also thought/suggested we could go green to bring us closer to Ubuntu :P
<imbrandon> dark forest green not the suse green
<Jucato> but then again I also thought that maybe all the artists could band up together and make a unique *buntu icon set... :P
<imbrandon> easier to look at all day then purple anyhow
<jeroenvrp> foggy green
<Jucato> SUSE's green hurts my eyes (but so does Edubuntu's red...)
<jeroenvrp> or anyway I'm going to reboot
<imbrandon> and alot of things mix well with gerrn earthy tons , browns , rich yellows , etc etc etc
<imbrandon> green*
<imbrandon> tones*
<imbrandon> gah
<Jucato> but after seeing oxygen... I'm not sure I want Human anymore :P
<Jucato> germ... tons... :P
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: after reboot - still the kdem-keyboard issue
<Tonio_> I just realized kwwii never came back from his kdm tests........ :)
<jeroenvrp> kdem=kdm
<imbrandon> jeroenvrp, wow , ok i'm at a loss then bro, you might ask in #ubuntu+1 
<Tonio_> [15:37]  * kwwii_ test kdm now...log in, log out, repeat...
<imbrandon> jeroenvrp, ahh i just thought about something
<jeroenvrp> yes....
<imbrandon> jeroenvrp, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<imbrandon> maybe the keyboad device god messed up in the xconf
<imbrandon> that will reset it
<jeroenvrp> ok I will try that and restart x
<imbrandon> ( from tty1 obviously )
<imbrandon> yea then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm {stop,start}
<imbrandon> past that i'm at a true loss
<Jucato> *gasps* imbrandon is at a loss?!?! impossible!!
<Jucato> :P
<imbrandon> dude i hate when X dont work right, X and sound are my faults
<imbrandon> i never get them fixed correctly
<Jucato> ooh... X not working is really bad...
<Jucato> specially for average joe... they tend to panic once they see the BSOH of Linux
<imbrandon> if reconfigure doesnt work i come whinge on irc
<Jucato> (black screen of hell)
<mornfall> BSOH? :)
<mornfall> CLOH ;-)
<Jucato> we don't have a blue screen right?
<mornfall> command line of hell
<imbrandon> heh yea the cli
<Jucato> that too :)
<Tm_T> cli <3
* Tm_T hides
<mornfall> vga console pwns
<imbrandon> blinking cursor not telling them what to do/type ;)
<mornfall> people need to get off the wall
<Jucato> but when X in kubuntu doesn't work, all they see at first is the usplash artwork. nothing more
<mornfall> get brave
<imbrandon> mornfall, hehe
<Jucato> isn't there a way we could make the CLI appear if X doesn't work? instead of having them just stare at kwwi's artistic work?
<imbrandon> in edgy it does ( new usplash )
<Jucato> hm... ending 2 sentences with the same word just doesn't sound right...
<Jucato> nice
<nixternal> mornin'
<jjesse> it's almost afternoon :)
<Jucato> heh
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> just about the right time for nixternal :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:imbrandon] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel ! | Knot 3 Released | TODO:  Gamin fixes at: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Merges at: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems
<nixternal> god i love being student again ;)
<Jucato> hah
<imbrandon>  /poke/ Riddell /poke/ ^^ topic ;)
<Riddell> mm hmm?
<Jucato> nice! released
<imbrandon> [10:06]  <Mithrandir> once we have a couple of mirrors with the stuff, I'll send out the release announcement   [10:07]  <Mithrandir> edgy is frozen until somebody who has a small duckie thaws it, though. :-P
<imbrandon> that mean still no uploads to main ?
<imbrandon> heya mez ;)
<mez> hey - anyone here runnning amarok >=1.4.2 /
<jjesse> is that the latest?
<imbrandon> Mez, no most ( edgy is on 1.4.3 )
<Mez> imbrndon, that'll do .. :D
<imbrandon> ohhh >= yea
<Mez> can you help me out a lil ?
<imbrandon> i can try ;)
<imbrandon> i have some amarok fixes to upload anyhow
<imbrandon> here in a few
<Mez> imbrandon: just want to test something with dcop ;)
<Tm_T> Mez: I have latest from svn
<Mez> I just need someone to open a console and then type this
<Tm_T> yes?
* imbrandon waits
<imbrandon> i assume you want amarok running
<Jucato> imbrandon: so it would be quite useless for me to continue downloading the 20060915 build?
<imbrandon> Jucato, of ?
<Jucato> Edgy
<imbrandon> heh it should be the same thing
<Mez> replacing ARTIST with the name of an artist you know you have
<Jucato> ah good to hear :)
<Mez> dcop amarok collection query "SELECT a.name, t.title, t.url, i.path, album.name FROM tags t, artist a, album LEFT JOIN statistics s ON t.url = s.url LEFT JOIN images i ON (a.name = i.artist AND album.name = i.album) WHERE t.album album.id AND t.artist = a.id AND (t.title LIKE \"\%ARTIST\%\")
<Mez> "
<Mez> ;)
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/revu$ dcop amarok collection query "SELECT a.name, t.title, t.url, i.path, album.name FROM tags t, artist a, album LEFT JOIN statistics s ON t.url = s.url LEFT JOIN images i ON (a.name = i.artist AND album.name = i.album) WHERE t.album album.id AND t.artist = a.id AND (t.title LIKE \"\%Nelly\%\")"
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/revu$   
<imbrandon> get nothing
<Mez> imbrandon, you using MYSQL ? or SQLITE?
<imbrandon> umm default so i giess sqlite
<imbrandon> guess*
<Mez> dcop amarok collection query SELECT url from tags LIMIT 1,1
<Mez> try that
<imbrandon> arguments do not match
<Mez> sorry
<Mez> dcop amarok collection query "SELECT url FROM tags LIMIT 1,1"
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/revu$ dcop amarok collection query "SELECT url FROM tags LIMIT 1,1"
<imbrandon> ./media/server/brandon/audio/Everclear - AM Radio.mp3
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/revu$    
<imbrandon> one sec lemme grab a soda
<Mez> cool ... and your stuff is held in /media/server I presume ?
<imbrandon> yup yup
<imbrandon> its a nfs share
<imbrandon> heya apokryphos
<imbrandon> Mez, what ya playin with ? just curious ;)
<apokryphos> hiya
<imbrandon> woot looks like main is un-thawed, waiting on conformation though ( thats just what i seen from -changes ML )
<imbrandon> Riddell, ^
<Tm_T> this is interesting...
<Tm_T> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23524
<imbrandon> Tm_T, whats your sources.list look like
<Tm_T> imbrandon: it looks good thank you ;)
<Tm_T> I'll come back later :/ ->
<Tonio_> Tm_T: urgh ! I can't reproduce here...
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: doesnt help
<jeroenvrp> anywau, I know the workaround, so hopefully it will be resolved
<jeroenvrp> another question: how to disable the power manager app in my systray during bootup?
<Tonio_> hum looks like knot3 is really about to come hehe :)
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: rm /usr/share/autostart/guidance-power-manager
<toma> Tonio_: you mean making kipi a dependency for digikam?
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: there us no other way at the moment
<Tonio_> toma: nope, I mean kipi a dependency of kubuntu-desktop
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: ok thanks
<imbrandon> Tonio_, read the topic, knot3 released , main unthawed ;)
<toma> Tonio_: is digikam/gwenview a dependency for that?
<imbrandon> [10:34]  <imbrandon> Mithrandir, main un-thawed ? 
<imbrandon> [10:34]  <Mithrandir> imbrandon: 17:19 < Keybuk> Mithrandir: thawed (via malcc)
<imbrandon> [10:34]  <Mithrandir> imbrandon: so yes.
<Tonio_> it is only suggested for digikam and gwenview, but it would be nice that kubuntu has the plugins by default
<jeroenvrp> :-)
<Tonio_> imbrandon we can upload ?
<jeroenvrp> falshplugin-nonfree as a service?
<imbrandon> yup as of 5 minutes ago
<Tonio_> toma: isn't that clear ? I don't understand why this is so confusing ;)
<toma> Tonio_: because i'm tired probably
<Tonio_> I just would like to have kipi-plugins the same way we have gwenview or kate :)
<toma> k
<Tonio_> imbrandon okay let's go with uploads !
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yup yup i'm doing one last lookover amarok then up it go's
<Tonio_> imbrandon, wait !
<Tonio_> I have an amarok upload to perform :)
<imbrandon> ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon already launched
<Tonio_> imbrandon, I improved the install-mp3 script....
<imbrandon> Tonio_, ouch , ok i have a patch from upstream and some lib changes
<Tonio_> imbrandon can you wait for my upload to get in before uploading ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon well take my package to make yours ;)  my package is already gone
<imbrandon> heh , ok
* imbrandon grumbles heh
<Tonio_> imbrandon sorry I should have told you before
<imbrandon> hey send me a diff so i dont have to wait on the buildd's
<Tonio_> imbrandon my version is 0ubuntu3
<Tonio_> imbrandon sure
<imbrandon> yea run debdiff *.dsc > blah.debdiff
<imbrandon> on ubuntu2 and ubuntu3
<imbrandon> then i can make mine ubuntu4
<Tonio_> imbrandon http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/10
<imbrandon> thanks 
<Tonio_> imbrandon heh, I know how to make a debdiff, please ! ;)
<imbrandon> hahah yea , sorry, i'm used to dealing with those that cant
<Tonio_> I'm happy with my paste script hehe :) I couldn't stand to wait that long with pastebin or paste.ubuntu-nl
<Tonio_> imbrandon I assume it'll rain updates in the next ours :)
<imbrandon> hehe yea
<imbrandon> thats why i dident wanna wait on the buildd's
<Tonio_> imbrandon sure :)
<imbrandon> hrm
<Tonio_> imbrandon can you rename the other connection ? changing nick to _imbrandon maybe ;)
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/amarok$ patch -p0 <tonio.diff
<imbrandon> patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input.
<Tonio_> using tab with your nick is a pain :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon ah ;)
<Tonio_> euh ? what's that shit ?
<imbrandon> no idea
<imbrandon> ahh i know why
<Tonio_> why ?
<imbrandon> fskin line wraps on the pastebin
* imbrandon fixes
<Tonio_> fskin ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon didn't you 'download' the paste ?
<Tonio_> there is an option for this, no need to copy/paste :)
<imbrandon> ahh lol
<imbrandon> dident see that
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<kozz> is there any mirror for cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<kozz> with the edgy releases that is
<Riddell> kozz: no
<kozz> ok :(, will have to use the torrents then even if they are slow too
<kozz> thanks anyway
<imbrandon> nixternal, you can ask in here too for kde packages and revu url is easier for me personaly 
<nixternal> k
<imbrandon> i'll look after i finish this amarok upload ;)
<nixternal> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3139
<nixternal> it built fine here, and installed and work, so that is good...i fixed it for 3.7.2 & got the correct versioning down with 0.4.4-0ubuntu1 on it
<imbrandon> i wished dput woudl show you how fast soemthing is uploading heh
<imbrandon> wb mez
<mez> ty
<nixternal> imbrandon: it can, you just have to program that in ;)
<Tonio_> nixternal: reviewing
<nixternal> thx Tonio_, just come right out and say i suck if it is bad, i won't cry...well at least not a lot of tears ;)
<Tonio_> nixternal: aren't you motu ?K
<nixternal> heh...not even close
<nixternal> i just started packaging
<Tonio_> nixternal: ah..... :)
<Tonio_> that's why you need reviewing for an update
<abattoir> nixternal: did you get oem-config to work btw?
<imbrandon> ahh shiznit
<nixternal> i haven't played with it..but i will now
<nixternal> i hate when he says "ahh shiznit"
<abattoir> nixternal: i'm installing it right now
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> i need to get knot3 and seed it anyways
<imbrandon> Uploading via ftp amarok_1.4.3-0ubuntu4.dsc: done.
<imbrandon> Uploading via ftp amarok_1.4.3.orig.tar.gz: Error '(104, 'Connection reset by peer')' during ftp transfer of amarok_1.4.3.orig.tar.gz
<imbrandon> GRRRRRRRRR
<nixternal> ouch
* mez growls
<Riddell> hmm?
<Tonio_> nixternal: reviewed. needs cleaning a bit :)
<nixternal> k
<mez> Riddell: bug 60136
<Jucato> hm.. ubotu?
<mez> 12:22 -Ubugtu(n=bugbot@ubuntu/bot/ubugtu)- Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: timed out
<mez> @test
<Tonio_> nixternal: look klibido package in edgy for an example of what I expect :)
<Jucato> ah yes... the katapult-amarok bug :)
<Jucato> "Katapult doesn't work with Amarok >= 1.4.2" https://launchpad.net/products/katapult/+bug/60136
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60136 in katapult "Katapult doesn't work with Amarok >= 1.4.2" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<Tonio_> nixternal: and concerning "comment" if those are generic, like "a kde application" just remove them and give a correct english one, same for genericname
<Tonio_> Jucato: what's this ??????
<mez> the thing is, the way I see it  we have to detect the verion of amarok
<Tm_T> back
<Tm_T> I had to assemble tv and digibox
<Tonio_> Jucato: it works here, I can load my albums
<imbrandon> hrm i just started it with katapult
<Tm_T> anyway
<mez> imbrandon //
<mez> ??
<Jucato> is it a dapper only bug?
<Jucato> kde bug  133030
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 133030 in general "Katapult exporting malformed url to Amarok" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133030
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/temp/sources-list.txt my sources
<mez> 12:22 -Ubugtu(n=bugbot@ubuntu/bot/ubugtu)- Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: timed out
<Tm_T> Tonio_: imbrandon: look, I can't see any problemmaker there
<Tm_T> I also have problems while compiling kdebase (kicker)
<Tm_T> but that's another story
<imbrandon> yea looks fine to me
<Tm_T> ok, so how's that funny build-dep :p
<Tm_T> oh well, maybe my system is as fuzzy as me :p
<Tm_T> cleaning room and system ->
<beligum> I'm looking for an advocate for the ScreenKast and libinstrudeo packages in REVU...
<Tonio_> Tm_T: try recreate your apt cache
<Tonio_> Tm_T: sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/* && sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/
<Tonio_> It happened to me one, something funky with deps and that was apt cache
<Tm_T> hmmh
<Tm_T> we'll see
<GNUrante> Hi
<Tm_T> Tonio_: same
<bddebian> Hello GNUrante
<GNUrante> bddebian: hello! =)
<nixternal> Tonio_: on that koverartist, what would i do for category?
<nixternal> Qt;KDE;Multimedia
<nixternal> imbrandon: does that sound right?   Qt;KDE;Multimedia
<Tm_T> also libkonq4-dev is not in build-dependencies of kicker, weird
<Tm_T> hmm, though, only unsermake install whined about it
<Tonio_> nixternal: put "Qt:KDE;Utilities"
<nixternal> thx
<nixternal> GenericName=KoverArtist CD/DVD Cover Creator?
<nixternal> i have no clue..cuz KoverArtist is about as generic as you could get
<nixternal> everywhere I look, name=KoverArtists and thats it
<nixternal> duh..after looking at the klibido patch you created, it makes sense now ;)
<nixternal> GenericName=CD/DVD Cover Creator
<Jucato> there's a "klibido" package?
<Jucato> O_O
<danimo> yepp
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> Tonio_ maintains it, and i am using it for inspiration ;)
<danimo> newsgroup reader specialized on binary newsgroups
<danimo> go figure
<Jucato> heh just doesn't sound right :P
<nixternal> ok..the only thing killing me is a pot.patch
<nixternal> heh, is that like a "stop smoking" patch?
<imbrandon> translation template file patch
<imbrandon> okies i'm off to sleep yall
<nixternal> nite
<imbrandon> gnight
<nixternal> afternoon actually
<nixternal> is it "legal" to take the    'Copyright (C) 2006 Mainter/Developer <email>'  Information and apply it to the copyright?  is that "ethical" i guess?
<imbrandon> Riddell, i got the amarok libnjb thing rockin and uploaded ( and its promoted to main ) , i'll finish up the ipodslave stuff from suse when i wake
<nixternal> take it from README and apply it to copyright
<nixternal> uploaded new to revu
<Tm_T> meh, I have a font issue
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes there is one for month :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: this isn't sexual application :)
<Jucato> heh
<Tonio_> Jucato: what is surprising in having a package for that ?
<Jucato> nothing... the name just sounded... um... :)
<Dace> should the partitioning part of the livecd installer of knot3 work?
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes, I understand :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: for genericname, use something short, since it appears in kmenu
<seaLne> weird konq is still identifying its self as dapper in edgy
<Tonio_> CD/DVD Cover Creator is nice
<seaLne> Riddell: ^^ any ideas?
<Tonio_> comment[]  can be longer
<seaLne> or of course anyone else, is it hard coded?
<nixternal> k Tonio_, i reup'd to revu, the only thing i didn't do was the translation string patch, as that was a tad bit over my head ;)
<Tonio_> nixternal: Qt;KDE;Multimedia... makes sense indeed, better than utilities
<nixternal> doh
<nixternal> thats an easy fix..no biggy
<Tonio_> nixternal: great ;)
<Tonio_> I'll revu later, since girlfriend is at home, I can't sleep in front of the computer hehe :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: probably revuing toonight arround 1
<Tonio_> 12
<nixternal> no problem
<nixternal> im doing some more packaging now..so im in no rush ;)
<Tonio_> nixternal: your packaging is nice, you just need to learn the little polishing that makes it cleaner ;)
<Tonio_> desktop files are generally howfull, I alwaus patch them...
<nixternal> thanks...ya, i noticed how clean klibido was
<Tonio_> awfull... sorry for the bad english ;)
<nixternal> i understood it :)
<nixternal> you are good
<Tonio_> nixternal: could be better... was better a few years ago...
<_Sime_> is Python 2.5 in edgy?
<Dace> should the GUI installer in desktop cd of knot3 be in usable state?
<seaLne> it should
<Tm_T> how I can disable that power manager thing
<Dace> ok. for me it just automatically says "The resize operation is impossible" when entering the Prepare disk space, even though i haven't selected that option. and when i select "Manually edit partition table", i just get the "busy" mouse pointer nothing happens.
<Dace> i guess i'll need to get the alternate install cd then
<jdong> Tm_T: guidance power manager?
<Tm_T> hmm, I think that's it
<Tm_T> I uninstalled whole guidance
<jdong> removing the desktop file from /usr/share/autostart helps :)
<Tm_T> aah
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> or even just hiding it :)
<Tm_T> well, what good does guidance offer to desktop machine? old-style tower
<Jucato> hm....
* jdong has some words to say about guidance-power-manager in general
<jdong> but will keep his mouth shut
<jdong> fine, he'll say it....
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> "it's a sad day when your GNOME counterpart shows 10 times more information"
* jdong hides in bombproof shelter
<jdong> whoa! firefox 2.0b2 in repositories :)
<jdong> and it looks like md root has been fixed, too
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> I have to flash my girlfriend's laptop, but acer only provides winflash stuff....
<Tonio_> any one knows a trick to workarround this ?
<Tonio_> I'm a bit affraid using winflash with wine :)
<jdong> Tonio_: winflash and wine is bad :)
<jdong> Tonio_: there should be a dos based flasher
<jdong> put that onto freedos and a bootable CD
<jdong> at least acer provides the dos tool for my laptop
<Lure> Tonio_: same with HP - I hate this! What do they expect that I will have small Windows? Or a floppy?
<Tonio_> Lure: can use bartpe cd probably....
<Tonio_> that full windows compatible
<jdong> Lure: try a CD
<jdong> god, why is my pbuilder agonizingly slow
<jdong> at testing dependencies
<jdong> apt-get using 100% CPU
<Lure> jdong: you can dump floppy image to CD? I doubt it as it is different sector size
<jdong> Lure: yeah, you can put a floppy image onto a cd... that's how bootable cd's work
<Lure> jdong: will need to look into this...
<jdong> you can stick a floppy image up to 2.88MB as the bootable image
<jdong> cdrecord's man page should be enlightening
<jdong> or you can use k3b to do all the magic :)
<Lure> jdong: thanks for info - would help to have latest BIOS
<jdong> np :)
<Lure> Riddell: ping
<nixternal> say i have a package, and its version# is 1.2.3.4       would this translate to  (1.2.3.4-0ubuntu1)
<GNUrante> Hi
<trappist> anyone know what creates ~/.qt?  It's root-owned on my box somehow, and I tracked that down in my investigation of some mysterious bugs.  I'd love to figure out how it got to be root-owned.
<fdoving> i guess that depends on what uses it first? 
<fdoving> i have atleast 3 programs using files in .qt/ 
<fdoving> that's vym, kmp, kphone and qtdesigner of course.
<fdoving> and actually fwbuilder too.
<fdoving> and some of the styles.
<fdoving> polyester and baghira
<mornfall> trappist: are you sure you didn't do some sort of sudo <qt/kde app>?
<mornfall> no matter how big bug you have in an app, when it's running as normal user it can't create root-owned dirs
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-16
<kwwii_> anyone wanna test the new kdm theme?
<Lure> kwwii_: sure
<kwwii_> no package, mind you...just files to put in the /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes dir (so make a backup if you want)
<Lure> kwwii_: no problem - I go on vacation anyway, so breakage is fine with me ;-)
<kwwii_> http://bootsplash.org/kdm.new.tar.gz
<kwwii_> lol 
<kwwii_> Lure: how big is your display? I have not tested it at different resolutions yet, so tell me if all the stuff fits in the box ;-)
<Lure> kwwii_: 1920x1200 (15.4" wide LCD)
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> perfect test then, it doesn't get much bigger than that :-)
* Lure rebooting (to get other updates too)
<kwwii_> c u
<Lure> kwwii_: kdm login screen looks great - much better than old one (even though I liked that one too)!
<Lure> kwwii_: maybe that left icon is not that obvious, but otherwise ok
<kwwii_> I had quiute a time trying to figure out what icon to use
<Lure> kwwii_: it is not easy, as many things are there...
<kwwii_> exactly
<kwwii_> perhaps just a simple menu would be enough
* Lure -> bed - see you in a week
<buzzen> why was the new power manager made in favour of something like "kpowersave" ?
<kwwii_> Lure: have a nice vacation
<buzzen> and if a user prefers "kpowersave" how is the new manager disabled ?
<Riddell> bye Lure 
<Lure> buzzen: because it was too hard to change powersave to use ubuntu laptop support
<buzzen> Lure: ubuntu laptop support 
<buzzen> ?
<Lure> kwwii_: I hope so, but weather forecast says it will be some rough regatta sailing next week ;-)
<Lure> buzzen: acpi-support, hotkey-support and all the polish for different models
<kwwii_> sailing, now that sounds like fun
<Lure> buzzen: powersave is being change in the direction to do less on its own and do more with HAL, but it will take time to refactor
<buzzen> im sure my kpowersave commmunicates with acpid
<buzzen> ok
<buzzen> maybe in 2010 ati will decide to release a driver which supports suspend/resume.
<Lure> buzzen: kpowersave communicates with powersave and powersave with acpid, but issue is more in suspend/hibernate hacks that are differenr
<buzzen> kpowersave supports suspend and suspend2
<Lure> buzzen: I like so stuff a lot in powersave - for example the fact that it is a daemon which also takes care that power is managed if user is not logged in
<buzzen> swsuspend
<Lure> and also idle time handling
<buzzen> Lure: yes. i like that about powersave too
<Lure> buzzen: fglrx works nice with my FireGL card
<buzzen> Lure: you can suspend ? wow you are very very lucky
<buzzen> most people can't :)
<Lure> buzzen: yes, I can suspend to RAM or to disk and resume properly
<buzzen> i have got suspend to disk working. but i have 1gb ram and laptophd. its not worth it..
<buzzen> suspend to ram works if use opensource driver.
<Lure> buzzen: did you try with powermanager/ubuntu or just powersave?
<Lure> buzzen: interesting - what card exactly do you have?
<buzzen> lure: powersave/swsuspend2
<buzzen> but fglrx is broken right now on edgy.. or it was when i tried last
<buzzen> Lure: ati X700 mobile
<Lure> buzzen: it works for me out-of-the-box
<Lure> buzzen: this is also what my FireGL V5000 in HP nw8240 reports
<buzzen> my friend has ati gfx too. an older radeon and he has same problems as me
<buzzen> different laptop
<kwwii_> ok, I updated http://bootsplash.org/kdm.new.tar.gz ...in case anyone is interested
<buzzen> and reading rage3d forums, many others do.. probably more than don't have problems
<buzzen> kwwii_: you took away my beautiful purple/brown.. and gave me bathroom colours..  I need my backdrop back again! can you not package a few up with edgy ?
<buzzen> :)
<Lure> anyway -> time for bed (really this time ;-))
<buzzen> kwwii_: thats a bzip file kwii. you testing us ?
<kwwii_> haha, and the first one was a gz
<kwwii_> oops, I screwed up and typed j for z
<kwwii_> :p
<kwwii_> I have done that twice in the last few months
<buzzen> kwii. looks good/clean.. i guess it will please. but i still like the more unusual one for knot 2
<buzzen> you have to please the masses. so it's a hard job you have
<kwwii_> no doubt about that
<buzzen> but nice anyway.
<buzzen> kwwii_: did anyone report problem with right hand side of screen when "loading up" kde ?
<buzzen> kwwii_: i need to test with latest artwork. but i had a problem on my widescreen lcd with corruption before
<kwwii_> ouch, nope
<kwwii_> it is probably the bug in the ksplash bg 
<kwwii_> ksplash seems to have problems with certain bg sizes atm
<buzzen> it also happened during dapper development. but it was fixed for release..
<kwwii_> I am sure we will figure it out before release this time too then :-)
<ryanakca> kwwii_: feel like reviewing an iconset (sorry if I've already asked you this, I don't remember...)?
<ryanakca> imbrandon: ping
<kwwii_> ryanakca: which one?
<ryanakca> crystal-diamon iirc
<ryanakca> yes, crystal-diamond
<ryanakca> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3098
<ryanakca> kwwii_: it's based on that iconset that's been taken off kde-look, once again, and the crystal iconset
<ryanakca> and some others... check the copyright file...
<kwwii_> how does one build it, or install it?
<ryanakca> pbuilder build kde-icons-crystal-diamond_2.0-0ubuntu1.dsc 
<ryanakca> then dpkg -i the result
<kwwii_> I do not have pbuilder installed
<kwwii_> ahhhh, those are the linspire icons
<kwwii_> not too sure if we would pick them as default when kde decided against it
<kwwii_> especially this late into the cycle, when we will be changing for kde4 anyway
<kwwii_> ...and I hate those toolbar icons
<kwwii_> :p
<ryanakca> back, sorry, phone :)
<ryanakca> sudo aptitude install pbuilder ?
<ryanakca> why did kde decide against the linspire ones?
<ryanakca> hate em? why?
<ryanakca> toolbar ones being ...
<ryanakca> like down on next to the taskbar on the left?
<kwwii_> well, I do not like the way they lay
<ryanakca> kwwii_: and I'm not even talking about having them as default... just stick them into universe so that if they want them, they have them
<ryanakca> ?
<ryanakca> meaning (sorry, I never really was anygood in art... at least in the theory and manual parts... )
<kwwii_> ryanakca: not sure if a package can be added anymore ... RIddell would know more. Generally, I think we really only need one Crystal styled set but I guess there is nothiing against having an installable package available
<ryanakca> they can untill the 28th of september
<ryanakca> we already have two of them, but kk, I'll bug him
* ryanakca goes to find some more things that should be sent up to universe before it closes
<ryanakca> but first I need to finish touching up my course for classroom tommorow
<kwwii_> about time for bed here
<ryanakca> See yah :)
<kwwii_> night
<nixternal> someone feel like directing me a little with a packaging/building issue
<nixternal> say i create a package...everything goes good, lintian goes good, test build goes good...but i try to dpkg -i file.deb...and i get the dreaded...
<nixternal> packaged depends on soandso
<nixternal> soandso not installed
<ajmitch> nixternal: how is that a problem?
<nixternal> is that OK that it happens?
<nixternal> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of schafkopf:
<nixternal>  schafkopf depends on libkdegames1 (>= 4:3.5.2); however:
<nixternal>   Package libkdegames1 is not installed.
<nixternal> dpkg: error processing schafkopf (--install):
<nixternal> to be exact...there it is
<ajmitch> nixternal: well dpkg doesn't do dependency resolution to grab other packages, which is intentional
<nixternal> cool
<ajmitch> you can just do apt-get -f install afterwards
<nixternal> i up'd to revu..thank you for clarifying that in this stage ;)
<nixternal> ya. the -f install works, and i can play the game ;)
<Dace> err... isn't there something strange in this  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23568? why does qt4-designer depend on libqt4-dev? :/
<Dace> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23568
<DaSkreech> Great. Can anything open a docx file?
<bddebian> Heya folks
<ryanakca> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Heya ryanakca
<DaSkreech> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello DaSkreech
* DaSkreech waves
<freeflying> hi bddebian ryanakca DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> Hey freeflying
<ryanakca> hey freeflying
<bddebian> Hi freeflying
<ryanakca> G'night freeflying
<freeflying> ryanakca: nite :)
* DaSkreech tries to find rich text in kopete
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: I believe it's under 'Format...' in the conversation window...
<DaSkreech> Or not :)
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: like 'Bold' 'Italic', 'Font...' 'Font size', etc?
<DaSkreech> Oh I meant how to disable it
<DaSkreech>  Apparently Spellchecking doesn't work with Rich text
<ryanakca> Main Window -> Settings -> Configure -> Appearance -> Colors & Fonts -> Formatting Overrides -> Do not show user specified rich text
<ryanakca> anywais, I'm off to bed for real now :)
<imbrandon> moins all
<seaLne> great bug reports quoting kurt about cups
<seaLne> lo imbrandon 
* seaLne wonders how to write man pages for programs he has no idea what they do
<imbrandon> hahaha
<seaLne> no information on upstream website or in the code
<imbrandon> nice
<seaLne> ah handy the program that wants the library has a tutorial about it :)
<imbrandon> oh wow /me has to brush up on his bash scritpting
<seaLne> don't you mean POSIX compliant scripting so it will work with dash? :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> you must have been reading that thread on 
<imbrandon> -devel ;)
<imbrandon> but i think  e.g EDGY="cat /etc/issue |grep 6.10"   and DAPPER="cat /etc/issue |grep 6.06"
<imbrandon> is pretty POSIX ;)
<seaLne> `cat ... `
<seaLne> ?
<seaLne> and wouldn't that just be grep 6.10 /etc/issue :)
<seaLne> not that i can talk i've done cat foo |less often enough :)
* seaLne thinks coffee would be good
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> yea grep would work too, just old habbit
<seaLne> cat id probably the most overused command :)
<seaLne> is
<imbrandon> lsb_release -r would work too
<seaLne> have a look at /etc/lsb-release
<imbrandon> for that matter
<seaLne> ah yeah
<imbrandon> ;)
<seaLne> so what does it mean (status wise) if a package is listed in lp but has no current release?
<imbrandon> hrm good question
<seaLne> its what seems to happen to new packages for $UNKNOWN_PERIOD_OF_TIME
<seaLne> it would be nice if it gave you a bit more info such as "this package is waiting to be approved for inclusion" or whatever state it is actually in
<imbrandon> seaLne, ping
<seaLne> pong
<imbrandon> heh this dont look tooo crackfull does it
<imbrandon> ISEDGY=`lsb_release -r | grep 6.10`
<imbrandon> ISDAPPER=`lsb_release -r | grep 6.06`
<imbrandon> if [ "$ISDAPPER" ] ; then
<imbrandon>   RELEASE=dapper
<imbrandon> elif [ "$ISEDGY" ] ; then
<imbrandon>   RELEASE=edgy
<imbrandon> fi
<imbrandon> ( messing with the amarok install mp3 script to make it support edgy , it defaults to dapper only as is
<imbrandon> )
<imbrandon> i'll have to make it dep on lsb-release that way , but shouldent be a problem as its installed by ubuntu-minimal
<fdoving> imbrandon: 'lsb_release -c'
<fdoving> maybe? 
<fdoving> or -sc
<fdoving> ISEDGY=`lsb_release -sc`
<imbrandon> ahh yea -sc would work much better
<seaLne> yeah that might be easier :)
<imbrandon> very true , /me changes now, good catch
<fdoving> RELEASE=`lsb_release -sc'
<fdoving> that's it.
<imbrandon> RELEASE=`lsb_release -sc`
<imbrandon> yup
<fdoving> :)
<imbrandon> makes it nice and simple
<imbrandon> since i have to now dep on lsb-release anyhow ;)
<imbrandon> but like i said shouldent be a problem as its in ubuntu-minimal 
<imbrandon> just a pre-caution
<fdoving> you could read /etc/lsb-release directly, if you don't want the extra depend.
<imbrandon> yea then i would have to grep it and go back to the other way
<fdoving> you can simply source it.
<fdoving> and use the DISTRIB_CODENAME=edgy set there.
<fdoving> if you want RELEASE=$DISTRIB_CODENAME
<fdoving> you can have that too.
<imbrandon> but if lsb-release isnt installed /etc/lsb-release isnt there anyhow
<fdoving> it is.
<fdoving> it's provided by base-files.
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> so is lsb-release ;)
<imbrandon> ubuntu-minimal
<imbrandon> so reallly unless someone removeed it ( and 3/4 of the desktop ) it should be ok
<fdoving> :)
<fdoving> i don't know what's the cleanest way. you decide :)
<imbrandon> RELEASE=`lsb_release -sc`
<imbrandon> seems senseable
<imbrandon> if its a problem we can always change it later but i think it should be fine
<fdoving> it's fine :)
<imbrandon> it all started with bug 60637
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60637 in amarok "[edgy]  Amarok enabling Dapper-multiverse when downloading codecs" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60637
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> but uploaded now
<imbrandon> ;)
<fdoving> nice one :)
<fdoving> it's automagic now? the codec install, nice.
<fdoving> i've converted to mpd+kmp
<imbrandon> yea Riddell originaly made the install-mp3 script if mp3 support isnt installed when you try to play one in amarok
<imbrandon> we've all now touched it a bit 
<imbrandon> making it better ;)
<imbrandon> saves about 50hours a week of support requests ;)
<fdoving> indeed.
<fdoving> that's great :)
<fdoving> any news on the network manager breakage? i just tested to day, and my knetworkmanager still doesn't work
<imbrandon> tbh no idea, i dont use network manager at all 
<imbrandon> hobbsee might know
<fdoving> ok. i've converted to wpa_supplicant and good old ifupdown.
<imbrandon> woohoo kde updates for kde4 libs ( Riddell must be silently working )
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> WOW i got my firefox icon back by default /me hugs iwj
<fdoving> i need a huge powerpc based server for compiling.
<imbrandon> i have a poor little ibook i compile for ppc on sometimes ;)
<fdoving> me too.
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I confirm your patches to select action works
<imbrandon> heya Tonio_
<Tonio_> _Sime_: except that "open" leads to /media/cdrom0 that is empty :)
<Tonio_> hey imbrandon
<Tonio_> _Sime_: appart from that little issue, that's perfect ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell, poke
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> hey cool.  a debian maintainer sent me an email just to say "hey, please resync this package"
<imbrandon> hehe yea i got 2 maintainers that do that
<imbrandon> pox and someone else
<imbrandon> its quite nice
<imbrandon> infact pox has gotten to the point he files the sync request ( correctly ) then pings me in email
<imbrandon> to ack it
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: oh strike. seen bug 60637?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60637 in amarok "[edgy]  Amarok enabling Dapper-multiverse when downloading codecs" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60637
<Hobbsee> ah, you've fixed it
<imbrandon> ;)
* Hobbsee keeps sorting thru the email backlog
<imbrandon> yup yup did that a few hours ago
<imbrandon> down to 39 amarok bugs now, working through them one by one today
<imbrandon> iwj updated firefox too last night, dosent crash anymore , yay \o/
<Hobbsee> woo
* Hobbsee wonders how stable it is
<imbrandon> very, been using it all night
<imbrandon> not one crash yet, normaly i have about 50 by now
<imbrandon> looks better too, AND has the true ff icon this time
<imbrandon> not that blue world thing
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> er, maybe i'll rephrase.  i wonder how stable it is, compared to the mozilla binaries
<Hobbsee> which seem to be very stable anyway
<abattoir> Riddell: the oem-installer doesnt seem to work in the 20060913.1 build
<abattoir> Riddell: http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/shots/error.png
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping ?
<Tonio_> just found a little bug in konq
<Tonio_> imbrandon: it doesn't remember the window size and position...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: just put it fullscreen, close it and reopen
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can you confirm ?
<Tonio_> if yes I'll report
<imbrandon> k hold on
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: confirming
<imbrandon> yup confirmed
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's very annoying....
<Tonio_> I'm reporting and will work on that on monday
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: indeed.
<Tonio_> my girlfriend doesn't want to use it because of that, so she uses firefox......
<Tonio_> I WANT her to use konq hehe :)
<Tonio_> newbies feedback is very usefull sometimes
<Hobbsee> hehe
<_Sime_> Tonio_: hi, that media_realfolder.desktop file is still in the konq-plugin package BTW.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: hu ????????
<Tonio_> _Sime_: okay I have to move, will work on that today
<_Sime_> I've got version 0ubuntu4 installed. it is still there. :-(
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I removed it from the .install file
<Tonio_> it shouldn't be there.....
<Tonio_> _Sime_: let me check the binary package
<imbrandon> well it would still be on an old install
<imbrandon> as it wouldent remove the old one
<_Sime_>   /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_realfolder.desktop
<Tonio_> _Sime_: hum....... yes I can see it but the debian source package shouldn't install it
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I have to check the binary content
<Tonio_> _Sime_: hum, I removed the line but I suspect a /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/* install thing...
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I'll check later, but there is maybe 2 rules installing it, which is packaging issue
<Tonio_> _Sime_: It'll be done toonight
<_Sime_> thanks
<Tonio_> ./konq-plugins.install:debian/tmp/usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
<Tonio_> argh !
<Tonio_> there are 2 rules installing it yes...
<Tonio_> hum, that install file needs cleaning
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I just removed one rule, since there shouldn't be 2 rules for the same file, that's a packaging error...
<kwwii> hi all
<kwwii> so KDM and Ksplash are finished, on to amrok
<fdoving> great work :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: nice!  :)
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> if I could find that good looking frenchman, he could package it all for me :p
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> heh kwwii i can do it now too 
* imbrandon hides
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yes, GET TO WORK, kthnksbye!
<imbrandon> hahah Hobbsee i've been working all last night heheh check the -bugs ML ;)
<imbrandon> closed about a bagillion amarok bugs
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i've seen it :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i get email notifications of it :P
<kwwii> imbrandon: but you don't have such a sexy accent :p
<imbrandon> ok , off to grab some dew and to get the ipodslave working "correct"
<imbrandon> kwwii, hahaha yea
* Hobbsee hides imbrandon's mountain dew
* imbrandon slaughters Hobbsee
<imbrandon> and her pointy stick
* Hobbsee dies bloodily all over imbrandon 
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> ok brb
<Hobbsee> mmm...a blood and guts covered imbrandon - and blood and guts all through his mountain dew, too.
<Hobbsee> bet that will be lovely drinking!
* kwwii notes that women down-under are hardcore
<Hobbsee> kwwii: you could hardly call me the standard woman.
<Hobbsee> kwwii: if i was, i wouldnt be involved with this kind of stuff.
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> no shit
* Hobbsee wonders how kwwii defines hardcore
<Tm_T> =)
<kwwii> well, when I was 18 I packed a backpack and just kinda walked around europe for a while..ended up staying with lots of Australians and all the women I met used more curse words then I did
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
* Hobbsee doesnt tend to curse.
<raphink> Riddell: can I upload my new version of moodin + k-d-s now?
<Riddell> raphink: sure
<Hobbsee> did kwwii have stuff to be added to that?
<kwwii> we can wait until I have the amarok theme done as well to add my stuff
<kwwii> perhaps the metabar stuff I started as well
<kwwii> unless there is a good reason to add it now
<Hobbsee> testing purposes
<Hobbsee> and new shiny stuff is fun :)
<kwwii> well, if you want to...http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-kdm.tar.gz and kubuntu-ksplash.tar.gz
<imbrandon> gah i wish i still had my suse install atm
<Hobbsee> why?
<imbrandon> so i could look at a few conf files they have ;)
<Hobbsee> ah
<imbrandon> hrm what file determins what konq does with a device when its pluged in Riddell
<imbrandon> i set mine a long time ago to never prompt me , now i cant find it
<Tonio_> kwwii: hehe, feel free to send me the files by email :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: or you are doing the theme stuff in kds ?
<imbrandon> i am but it will be a few hours before i'm ready, no biggie, go ahead
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I can do it now
<Tonio_> imbrandon: where are the files ?
<imbrandon> i dunno ask kwwii hehe
<Tonio_> kwwii: I'em waiting for the files ;)
<imbrandon> [07:29]  <kwwii> well, if you want to...http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-kdm.tar.gz and kubuntu-ksplash.tar.gz
<Tonio_> imbrandon: thanks, I missed that indeed
<Tonio_> imbrandon: wget http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-ksplash.tar.gz 404.......
* imbrandon pokes kwwii 
<imbrandon> i  dunno 
<imbrandon> i'm still messing with this ipod err well trying to 
<imbrandon> i figure its simple, i'm just overlooking something
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> sorry I was in the shower
* Jucato wonders if he was singing in there, too. :P
<kwwii> oh, you know it, baby!
<Jucato> lol
<abattoir> kwwii: the new usplash looks great :)
<kwwii> abattoir: well, it still needs some minor tweaking
<kwwii> I think I will reduce the size of the logo
<kwwii> or increase the size of the progress bar
<Jucato> noooo
<Jucato> increase the size of the progress bar and raise it a bit higher :P
<kwwii> but using 256 colors is soooooo much nicer
<Tonio_> kwwii: should I wait a bit for the ksplash then ?
<Tonio_> kdm theme is already in it
<Tonio_> ho you're talking about usplash
<kwwii> Tonio_: no, we were talking about the usplash
<kwwii> exactly
<Tonio_> kwwii: hehe, what's the correct link for ksplash.tar.gz ?
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-ksplash.tar.gz
<Tonio_> the link you gave is invalid
<Tonio_> ken, try it ;) error 404
<kwwii> shit
<Tonio_> ;)
<kwwii> I gotta remember that when I make the files from /usr it has the wrong permissions
<kwwii> try it now
<kwwii> it was actually only spelled wrong :p
<abattoir> Riddell: could you please take a look at http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/shots/error.png when you are free? thanks.
<Tonio_> kwwii: works, thanks
<goldenear> hi there
<goldenear> I have a big problem since my last dapper upgrade yesterday... the nvidia proprietary driver doesn't work any more :(
<goldenear> [17179645.096000]  nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol boot_cpu_data
<goldenear> [17179645.096000]  nvidia: Unknown symbol boot_cpu_data
<goldenear> Is this a known bug ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: shoudln't BaseResolution be synched with the background resol in Theme.rc ? 
<Tonio_> kwwii: I don't know I'm just asking :)
<kwwii> Tonio_: I wouild guess so...the ksplash stuff is kinda like magic anyway
<Tonio_> kwwii: yep
<Tonio_> well we can change that in the future if needed...
<kwwii> ahhh, I thought (for some stupid reason) that all of those were commented out
<kwwii> guess that needs to exactly fit the size of the wallpaper file
<kwwii> erm, Tonio_, that Theme.rc is fscked
<kwwii> let me give you a new tar.gz
<ryanakca> universe is enabled on a default kubuntu install, right?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> afaik...
<Tm_T> nope
<ryanakca> kk
<Jucato> and if you don't have an active/enabled internet connection during installation, all repositories are disabled by default
<ryanakca> kk
<Jucato> ryanakca: looks like you're our professor for today's/tomorrow's class :)
* ryanakca forgot to add the instructions of enabling universe to his course later on...
<ryanakca> yeah
<Jucato> ah :)
<abattoir> on adept?
<Jucato> apt
<ryanakca> 4h30 down the road...
<abattoir> oh ok
<Jucato> no one's teaching Adept... :(
<ryanakca> finishing touches... no aptitude...
<Jucato> ah aptitude nice
<ryanakca> I think CoreyBurger is doing adept...
<Jucato> last I checked, only synaptic and CLI methods will be discussed
<ryanakca> I'm just doing the graphical part... with a reference to the commands for those who would rather use those...
<Jucato> ryanakca: btw, realistiK disappeared for a few days, then came back with r3
<ryanakca> Jucato: yeah, and then r3 disappeared for a few days, is it back?
<Jucato> I haven't checked lately
<Hobbsee> those are the icons?
* Hobbsee wonders if they're pacakged/acceepted yet
<ryanakca> Jucato: I found a sweet icon set based on realistiK... kwwii doesn't like it though.... crystal-diamond
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> that's already packaged, iirc
<Jucato> ryanakca: really?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I can package r3 in a hour...
<Hobbsee> nice
<kwwii> Tonio_: I updated the ksplash tar.gz
<Jucato> well, if kwwii can give us a "beta" of Oxygen... :P
<ryanakca> actually, I think I allready have r2 packaged... so just move debian/ over...
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> that's the idea :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: we cant distribute that :(
<Hobbsee> however, it's in svn
<ryanakca> but then I have to delete the patches and remake them...
<kwwii> Tonio_: I put the right file name for the background (although it appears you do not need to) and I added the correct resolution
<Jucato> we can't distribute realistiK either...
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: why not?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: that's rpobably quicker
<ryanakca> Jucato: since when?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: licencing
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ?
<Jucato> ah I meant, we can't make realistiK our default...
<Hobbsee> because?
<ryanakca> Jucato: he downloaded them from KDE-Look, so it's fine
<Jucato> because we fall back on Crystal SVG
<Jucato> Crystal SVG + realistiK = not a good thing to see...
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: yeah, and because we're changing iconsets in kde4 anywais...
<Hobbsee> unless realistiK has all the icons
<Jucato> yes, unless it has all the icons
<Jucato> it still has a lot missing... :(
<ryanakca> if it does, I'm all for switching to realistiK... the guy said he had released a pile of icons from r2 to r3...
<Jucato> well not that much. he's still missing some actions icons
<ryanakca> ah
<Jucato> and some apps as well
<ryanakca> I like crystal-diamond's systray icons... realistiK doesn't have those...
<ryanakca> yet... I don't think
<Jucato> but hey, for a one-man team, he's good
<ryanakca> He's awesome
* Jucato has a different Kopete and KNote system tray icons...
* ryanakca kicks himself in the rear and tells him to get back to work touching up his course and uploading his screenshots... is there a "mass upload" feature on the wiki? maybe /home/ryan/aptitudeclassroom/*.png ?
<Jucato> heh
<abattoir> Riddell: i think i found the reason why it doesnt work
<abattoir> Riddell: oem-config-gtk is installed not oem-config-kde
<Tonio_> kwwii: uploaded :)
<kwwii> Tonio_: cool
<Tonio_> kwwii: argh ! Background = kubuntu-wallpaper.jpg and the file is called Background.jpg.....
<Tonio_> I have to correct this
<Tonio_> new upload with correct base resolution too ;)
<kwwii> Tonio_: update the tar.gz
<kwwii> although, as I mentioned it does not matter if the file is named correctly
<kwwii> but in the new tar.gz it is correct
<Tonio_> kwwii: ah ok ;)
<kwwii> I guess you missed me saying that I b0rked the last one, and updated the tar.gz eh?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: uploaded and this time I checked the binary content, the desktop file isn't in it :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: reuploaded, should be ok this time
<kwwii> I hope so :-)
<Jucato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu still says that Knot 3 has not yet been released?
<Hobbsee> it has.  very quietly
<Jucato> heh... it didn't go unnoticed in the forums though :P
<Hobbsee> true
<mornfall> re
<mornfall> i heard the magic word ("adept")
<abattoir> mornfall: there is a class on the classroom on package management
<abattoir> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<mornfall> weeh, interesting :)
<abattoir> mornfall: would you like to 'teach' about adept :P ?
<abattoir> aah, nvm, they found someone :)
<mornfall> not really
<mornfall> if it was a formal languages course, i'd be more tempted :-)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: concerning konqueror and the window position, I think this is due to the preload session...
<Tonio_> the window position isn't saved because it is never closed,....
<Tonio_> hum, it looks I can workarround this
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: When you wake up and see this, did you have a chance to look at my email ?
<kwwii> wow, viper550 said he likes the kubuntu artwork
<Tm_T> kwwii: nah, you should buy new glasses
<kwwii> hehe
* kwwii goes to the store...saturday is grill day!!!!
* Tm_T hides
<Viper550> Anyone wanna test out the new overlay I made?
<Tonio_> kwwii: nice new ksplash, although icons needs to be "reuped" a bit
<Tonio_> kwwii: want me to do that ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: yeah, the text really needs to go up like 10-15 pixels
<kwwii> Tonio_: but you have to do that in the code, not in the rc file
<Tonio_> kwwii: I know :)
<Tonio_> moodin patch
<Tonio_> kwwii: the K icon needs to go up too no ?
<kwwii> cool
<kwwii> well, it should really go at the end of the others
<kwwii> or leave it where it is, or move it down a bit and we can use a bigger icon or such
<Tonio_> kwwii: line up all of them ?
<Tonio_> and reup the text, okay I guess what to do
<kwwii> yepp
<Tonio_> let's go
<Jucato> heh
* Jucato wonders when aseigo will be joining Kubuntu to complete the naked trio :P
<kwwii> hehe
<Tonio_> kwwii: how about the stretched background ?
<Tonio_> +  //don't scale background, JRiddell
<Tonio_> +  QImage* bg;
<Tonio_> kwwii: ;)
<kwwii> Tonio_: I think that the bg should be sclead, as you say
<Tonio_> Maybe I can do it directly
<kwwii> hehe, scale it, definitely
<Tonio_> removing this
<kwwii> why can it only handle jpgs?
<Tonio_> kwwii: I think it can handle png too, but if you don't call the file Background.jpg, you have to set the name in Theme.rc
<kwwii> ahhhh
<Tonio_> that's the trick, but you can call the file as you want
<kwwii> Tonio_: but when I gave it a path to the desktop bg in /usr/share/wallpapers it did not work
<kwwii> iirf
<kwwii> iirc
<Tonio_> yes, the file has to be in the same folder
<ryanakca> Why is kubuntu blue all of a suden... and the window decorations are plain blue... background is a blue version of the purple one...
<Tonio_> but you can name it as you wish
<ryanakca> (sorry if it's part of the transition to blue-purple. I just relogged in for the first time in a while)
<Jucato> ryanakca: it's bluish purple/puplish blue actually...
<ryanakca> Erm... it's identical to dapper from what I see... and the kde-pim stuff is pure blue... not even a trace of purple... just a second, I'll get you a screenshot
<Jucato> well, the "welcome/introduction" pages are blue again
<Jucato> but the windecos and wallpapers aren't
<ryanakca> http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/blue.png
<ryanakca> Jucato: sure about that?
* ryanakca needs to relearn his colors then...
<Jucato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu
<ryanakca> Jucato: that is nothing near to what I'm seeing right here
<Jucato> hmm
<Jucato> can't get a screenshot now, though...
<Jucato> haven't downloaded knot 3 and installed on vmware...
<Tonio_> kwwii: I'm testing the patch, but I think that should work
<Jucato> maybe you should ask kwwii :P
<abattoir> ryanakca: the windeco on your ss seems to be plastik
<abattoir> ryanakca: ...rather than crystal
<abattoir> ryanakca: try changing it to crysta
<abattoir> *crystal
<Jucato> ah yes..
<ryanakca> abattoir: well, I log in, and I get a "KDE 3.5.4 configuration wizard"... so I just go with the default settings...
* Jucato didn't see the screenshot...
<abattoir> Jucato: kpersonalizer again :P
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> that's not supposed to happen on Edgy right?
<kwwii> ryanakca: there should be plenty of purple in the default theme
<Jucato> but why did kpersonalizer run in the first place?
<kwwii> Tonio_: cool, if we fsck it up, we will get a bug, I promise
<kwwii> Tonio_: if that doesn't work right you notice it
<Tonio_> kwwii: yeah I know
<Tonio_> kwwii: hum, fsck and ksplash ?
<ryanakca> Jucato: no clue :)
* Jucato is equally clueless
<kwwii> suonds like a funky install to me
* kwwii lights the grill :-)
<Jucato> ooh funky :)
<ryanakca> kwwii_afk: nope... same system I've been using since breezy-1 (Hoary I think)... just dist-upgraded from dapper
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> did you upgrade to KDE 3.5.4 in Dapper before you dist-upgraded to Edgy?
<ryanakca> erm... I think so...
<ryanakca> that was almost 2 months ago
<ryanakca> and it was fine before reboot...
<Jucato> don't you were probably infected by the KDE 3.5.4-Dapper bug
<Jucato> then an upgrade might have installed kpersonalizer
<Jucato> activating the bug
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> and why just now?
<Jucato> happened to me too
<Jucato> a late activation
<ryanakca> ah
* ryanakca considers making a backup and just running a fresh install
<Jucato> kpersonalizer was not installed when I upgraded to KDE 3.5.4, but when I installed kde-devel, it got installed and activated the bug
<Tm_T> btw
<ryanakca> solve my bloody python2.3 problem at the same time
<Tm_T> I noticed one funny thing yesterday
<ryanakca> "Preparing to replace kpersonalizer 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu19 (using .../kpersonalizer_4%3a3.5.4-0ubuntu20_i386.deb) ..." aha!
<Tm_T> when I rebooted, only root partition was mounted
<Tm_T> caused some hassle :)
<Jucato> ooh
<GNUrante> Hi
<Tm_T> that was after removing kde-guidance, can't remember what else
<Jucato> ryanakca: you just need to comment out something in startkde to prevent kpersonalizer from starting up again
<Jucato> Tm_T: Dapper or Edgy?
* ryanakca settles on running fresh install... 
<ryanakca> after tonights course that is...
<Jucato> heh
<Tm_T> Jucato: edgy
<Jucato> ah edgy... :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: and all returned to normal after mounting manually and reboot :p
<Tm_T> weird though
<Jucato> very weird
<Tm_T> now that I remember, have to uninstall usplash, it doesn't show anything what happens
<jdong> today is officially install-freebsd-on-a-random-computer day :)
<Jucato> actually I think there's a bug, but it happens not when you reboot, only when you log out
<Jucato> isn't today Software Freedom Day?
<Tm_T> Jucato: well, I did that too
<Tm_T> Jucato: after I noticed that my KDE appeared too much default =)
<Jucato> ah, all partitions except for /, /home (if it's on a separate partition), and FAT32/NTFS partitions seem to be unmounted when you log out in Edgy
<Jucato> I don't know if it was fixed in Knot3
<Tm_T> well, I lost /home and /home/media
<Jucato> ouch.. that is strange
<Tm_T> prolly during boot
<Tm_T> anyway, haven't seen it again
<jdong> speaking of data loss, it looks like Novell/SuSE is dumping reiserfs....
<jdong> poor Hans, first his ex-wife disappears, now his #1 corporate supporter....
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> unless he's responsible for the first problem?
<jdong> and it appears like novell isn't too thrilled about reiser4 either :P
* jdong cues ext3 fanclub
<Jucato> heh
<jdong> hey, in other news today....
<jdong> my XP desktop's KAV has registered its 10,000th virus detected since installation :)
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> nice! :)
* jdong sells his Windows soul to KAV
<jdong> man, if it weren't for them I don't know how spyware-infested that machine would be
<jdong> my dad's still an old-fashioned windows + IE person
<jdong> I absolutely cannot get him to use anything else....
<Jucato> heh
<jdong> he has his excuses to run windows... his CAE software only runs under windows
<Jucato> hm.. KAV? isn't it Clam Anti-Virus (CAV?)
<jdong> but his only reason for running IE is because "that's what he's used to"
<jdong> Jucato: Kaspersky AV
<Jucato> aaah
<jdong> clamav doesn't cut it
<jdong> clamav is great, but doesn't come close to KAV
<jdong> clamav wasn't designed for that purpose
<Jucato> that's a new one for me :)
<jdong> mind you, the 10000 are what went through my squid+dansguardian+clamav gateway :)
<Jucato> ouch
<jdong> as far as paid software goes, I gotta say KAV is one of the few I feel proud of spending money towards
<jdong> that's gotta be the best $50 investment towards protecting a windows box
<jdong> then again, if everyone ran ubuntu, we wouldn't have this problem :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> how true
* jdong falls back to install freebsd 6.1 in vmware
<kwwii_afk> boah, mir ist so voll ich platze
<Jucato> ??
<kwwii_afk> oops
<kwwii_afk> boah, I am so full I will burst
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> what language was that? gerrman?
<kwwii_afk> yepp
<Jucato> I only understood "ich" :)
* kwwii_afk has lived in germany going on 12 years
<Tm_T> vai ett sellasta
<Tm_T> ;)
<Jucato> italian?
<Tonio__> kwwii_afk: a bit hard to patch it myself...
<Tm_T> Jucato: you're insulting me?
<Jucato> no...
<Jucato> I"m just guessing...
<Jucato> :(
<Tm_T> bad guess
<Tm_T> finnish :)
<Jucato> sorry
<Tm_T> np =)
<abattoir> suomi :P
<Tm_T> jep
<Tonio__> kwwii_afk: lots of coords are calculated with hardcoded numbers that I can't figure out what are they corresponding too...
<Tonio__> kwwii_afk: probably let Riddell do the job since he patched this....
<kwwii_afk> :-)
<kwwii_afk> Tonio__: now you know why I left it alone
<Tonio__> kwwii_afk: hehe, yes.....
<Tonio__> hard to repatch this if you didn't write it yourself :)
<Tm_T> btw is there something changed in tab bar handling? atleast konsole and kopete tends to lose it here
<Tm_T> especially konsole follows pattern
<kwwii> Tonio_: http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-amarok.tar.gz is the new amarok theme for k-d-s
<Riddell> Tonio_: the numbers are scaled as I remember
<abattoir> Riddell: hi :) ... did you get my messages?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I must say I failed doing this....
<Tonio_> Riddell: it compiles but whatever I do, I'm  missing the Dialog.png
<Tonio_> I can change the coords, but concerning the scaled background with non-scalled Dialog, I can't do this.... too hard for my extremely limited abilities in patching :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: I'm uploading amarok stuff
<kwwii> everyone who is anyone should try http://bootsplash.org/windowdecotest2.png in the window deco overlays and http://bootsplash.org/glosspanel_kubuntu.jpg for the panel bg
<Tm_T> kwwii: err?
<kwwii> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> what I should do with those pics
<GNUrante> hi
<kwwii> Tm_T: the first one should be set as the overlay for the window deco (in system settings-->appearance-->window decorations -->overlay
<Tm_T> I see
<Tm_T> that means I have to set up test user
<kwwii> Tm_T: and the second one should be set as panel bg by right click on the panel -->configure panel-->appearance
<kwwii> yes, if you want to keep the defualt
<Tm_T> kwwii: aye, I'll try with test user, my current user is far from usable testground for those :)
<Tm_T> 1px thick window border etc
<kwwii> ;-)
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current-temp.png that's the latest from me ;)
<Tm_T> anyway, testing ->
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> ok, now I messed it =)
<kwwii> someone should make a modern BII theme
<GNUrante> kwwii: what do you think about dotNet2 theme?
<Tm_T> kwwii: I tried
<Tm_T> kwwii: I already modified some parts of it, but I'm not that skilled to make rounded corners etc
<Tm_T> but I will try again when I'm in health enough ton do something seriously
<kwwii> dotNet2 theme? never heard of it
<kwwii> Tm_T: yeah, that is a lot of hacking to get it right
<Tm_T> what's default Kubuntu widget style? kpersonalizer messed defaults as you can expect
<Tm_T> kwwii: looks good, though windeco overlay overlays buttons too
<Tm_T> that's prolly expected
<Tm_T> ok, this is tested ->
<kwwii> Tm_T: yeah, I would probably have to touch up the buttons if we use something like that
<Tm_T> :)
<zorglu_> sorry to interrupt, just wanted to know if gam_server eating 10% all the time, is a issue with my conf or a known problem ?
<fdoving> known problem, it can however be fixed with configs, partly fixed, atleast.
<fdoving> you can put 'fsset ext3 notify' in /etc/gamin/gaminrc
<zorglu_> ok trying, is there an url about this ?
<fdoving> hmm.. 
<fdoving> http://www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/config.html and http://www.orakel.ntnu.no/~havardda/blogg/posts/2006-02-23/kubuntu-breezy-and-the-hungry-gam_server/
<zorglu_> thanks. your fixed worked instantly :)
<fdoving> great :)
<GNUrante>  kwwii: for dotNet2 you can see www.gnuton.org or debian.gnuton.org (dapper repository)
<Riddell> abattoir: no, not got your messages
<GNUrante> kwwii: or kde-looks.org
<GNUrante> look
<GNUrante> sorry
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:mornfall] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel ! | Knot 3 Released | TODO:  Gamin fixes at: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Merges at: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | We will miss you, lilo...
<Tm_T> amen
<kwwii> hehe
<Riddell> what happened to lilo?
<mornfall> Riddell: he's dead :(
<kwwii> GNUrante: theat is a nice looking blog
<Riddell> wow, nasty
<Tm_T> I know bike accidents too well
<Tm_T> I really hope car drivers learn to give some space to bikers
<kwwii> ouch
<GNUrante> :/
<GNUrante> kwwii: thnx
<kwwii> GNUrante: but I need ppc packages
<kwwii> for edgy ;-)
<GNUrante> kwwii: use apt-build, or download all file orig.tar.gz, .dsc...; run apt-source -x file.dsc; cd dotnet2; dpkg-buildpackage
<GNUrante> kwwii: 5 minutes and you can have your dotNet2 Package!
<kwwii> at the moment I am building a new inckscape and watching a film, perhaps later :-)
<DaSkreech> hunger: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-17
<GNUrante> kwwii: ok, no problem! 
<Tm_T> oh man
<Tm_T> someone should be glad I'm not op in #ubuntu+1 
<DaSkreech> Sup?
<Tm_T> nothing
<jdong> wow... just heard about lilo.....
<jdong> RIP.....
* DaSkreech hasnt
<jdong> and to think I was just about to go for a bike ride or jog....
<DaSkreech> That sucks
<jdong> yeah, it does suck
<DaSkreech> Some guy is complaining about Steve irwin on the chan
<Riddell> which channel?
<DaSkreech> #freenode-announce
<DaSkreech> WEnt to 1025 users a while back
<DaSkreech> It's crazy trying to get people to stop making fun if lilo etc
<DaSkreech> of
* DaSkreech liked Lilo :(
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: They have two lilo chans now?
<Hawkwind> There is lilo-memorial which was +m til just a few seconds ago
<DaSkreech> Right they just +m again
<claydoh> wow, thats sad news :(
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<claydoh> I actually chatted with him a little back when there was a #lycoris chan
<claydoh> had no clew who he was either:)
<DaSkreech> I always thought he was a bot so I sent him a saucy reply one day and we been chatting since then
<claydoh> :)
<bddebian> Howdy
<DaSkreech> hi
<bddebian> Heya DaSkreech
* claydoh appreciates and applauds DaSkreech's patience and caring over in #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> I do my best
<kwwii> night all
<DaSkreech> night
* DaSkreech eeks at the output of lsof
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Though this should pretty much be done here :)
<DaSkreech> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<DaSkreech> Ah ok so Woot is allowed :)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee Hello Hobbs
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Mykeyboardjustwentaywire
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> better that than your mouse.  maybe
<DaSkreech> WellowdoIaskforelp?
<DaSkreech> acknoJ++
<DaSkreech> Welltatworkedwonders
<DaSkreech> Tisprettymucsootsworkforterestofteday
<DaSkreech> right
<DaSkreech> and it suddenly starts working again
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Did you know lilo?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: not really
<DaSkreech> OK. Well you did hear he is dead?
<Hobbsee> yes
<DaSkreech> Alright :(
<Lathiat> damn.. knot3 kubuntu boots fast
<bddebian> Gah, I'm drawing a blank.  What is the kubuntu package manager thingy called again?
<bddebian> It is 1:30am after all and I'm old :-(
<Jucato> Adept
<bddebian> Thx Jucato
<Jucato> no problem
<Jucato> prof... :P
<bddebian> pfft, yeah right :)
<Jucato> heh
<jsgotangco> pfft
<jsgotangco> excuses excuses bddebian 
<Jucato> pfft
<jsgotangco> hmm why does sysinitv still want to be installed hrmmm
<bddebian> Heya jsgotangco :)
<jsgotangco> hey
<Jucato> changing Konversation's default "server" settings to irc.ubuntu.com (which really just points to freenode)... lilo dying... quite ironic... :(
<jsgotangco> lilo was great, he was always avaialble during the ubuntu irc communitys formative years
<imbrandon> ello everyone
<Jucato> hi imbrandon! :)
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<imbrandon> wow some people have no respect ( in #freenode-announce )
<Jucato> why? what are they saying?
* Jucato goes there...
<seaLne> imbrandon: i'm sure it hasn't got any better in the last 9 hours, it was a weird mixture of comments when it was announced
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee , and raphink
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<imbrandon> see the news about lilo ?
<imbrandon> sucks
<Hobbsee> yeah
<mornfall> morning
<Hobbsee> hey mornfall!
<mornfall> the times are bad... i'm wondering how long will they last
<Hobbsee> :(
<Tm_T> moin
<fdoving> wow.. disabling anti-aliasing made KDE alot faster.
<mornfall> are you sure?
<mornfall> in what respect?
<mornfall> if it's things like konsole redraw
<mornfall> or window switch redraw
<mornfall> then i'd blame the graphics driver
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> I noticed no difference in speed, lot more ugly it was =)
<mornfall> make sure your render is accelerated as it should ;-)
<fdoving> mornfall: i actually have left aa on in konsole. but everything else, except desktop icons and window titles are without.. and it feels alot faster.
* mornfall is wondering about placebo effect
<fdoving> kmail is the big winner here.
* imbrandon yawns
<kwwii> moin
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii 
<kwwii> howdy Hobbsee
<kwwii> it seems the ksplash package that we finished yesterday is b0rked
<kwwii> :-(
<Hobbsee> about how it's full screened?
<imbrandon> about how you cant see the middle box
<imbrandon> i noticed that a bit ago
<imbrandon> fun, lightning / power storms here now
<imbrandon> sounds like a fskin tonado outside
<imbrandon> tornado
<ajmitch> who here cares & loves for digikam?
<Hobbsee> you do
<ajmitch> no, I take care of f-spot
<imbrandon> i like it, i use it semi oftern ( to get pics of my camera ) why ?
<ajmitch> but I just uploaded a libgphoto2 change that could affect digikam
<Hobbsee> oh, digikam... that'd be toma or allee
<kwwii> Hobbsee: yes, exactly, that is not how it was meant to be
<Hobbsee> they're the debian-type people too
<ajmitch> so if there are issues about importing, etc, tell me :)
<imbrandon> ajmitch, okes
* ajmitch just needed to fix the somewhat critical bug that f-spot hit
<imbrandon> ajmitch, i'll try it out once it hits the archive
<ajmitch> thanks
* imbrandon makes sure the camera has charged bateries
<ajmitch> yeah, I have to charge mine too
<ajmitch> it was annoying taking photos the other night & having the battery warning show up :)
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: and get rid of the horrible pictures on yours :P
<imbrandon> lol
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: what horrible photos? :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: the ones of me.
<Hobbsee> in the food court
* ajmitch should export some photos to flickr...
<Hobbsee> with yagisan.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: have you forgotten my comment, and then kicking yagisan under the table?
<Hobbsee> *that* day
<ajmitch> not at all :)
<Hobbsee> heh
* ajmitch selects some photos to export to flickr
<imbrandon> ;)
* ryanakca_ just had konversation crash... handy dandy KDE Crash Handler pops up... but I get the problem of "(no debugging symbols found)"
<abattoir> ryanakca: might need to install gdb
<ryanakca> abattoir: it's been installed for ages...
<ryanakca> abattoir: hmmm...
<Tm_T> ryanakca: then install knetwork-dbg or so
<ryanakca> I wonder if the packages ./configure gets passed the --debugging (or something simillar) option at build...
<imbrandon> ryanakca, konversation-dbg ?
<ryanakca> ah... os it's inthere?
<Tm_T> konversation-dbg - debugging symbols for konversation
<ryanakca> morning typing... so it's in there :)
<imbrandon> konversation - user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE
<imbrandon> konversation-dbg - debugging symbols for konversation
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: check the description of kdenetwork-dbg
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: ok
<Hobbsee> oh, i thought it said more than that
<Tm_T> :p
<Hobbsee> it doesnt have symbols for much
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, but konversation doesnt get built as part of kdenetwork ( like kopete )
<Tm_T> help.ubuntu.com is stuck
<Hobbsee> indeed
<imbrandon> most of the time its <package>-bdg though ryanakca
<imbrandon> err -dbg
<ryanakca> yeah... and why isn't -dbg installed as a dependency of <package>? or just made into one great big package
<imbrandon> becouse that would be silly, why would you "normaly" want to install that
<imbrandon> why strip them out and them make it a dependabce
<Hobbsee> it would also cause a circular dependancy, which is a Bad Thing (tm)
<ryanakca> meh... you win :P
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: of course the other reason:  cd space
<Hobbsee> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Hobbsee>   kdebase-dbg kdelibs-dbg kdepim-dbg kdeutils-dbg
<Hobbsee> 0 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Hobbsee> Need to get 116MB of archives.
<Hobbsee> After unpacking 326MB of additional disk space will be used.
<imbrandon> and the fact that 99% of the time they arent needed
* imbrandon listens to the thunder
* ryanakca made konversation crash again... go   /dcc chat nick     ... krash... *waits as -dbg is installed*
<ryanakca> brb, once again
<ryanakca> got the backtrace :)
<ryanakca> imbrandon: mind sending a /dcc chat   request to me? see if recieving one makes me crash? I know sending one to my bot did...
* Hobbsee wonders how that works
<imbrandon> i cant sorry, i have dcc disabled at the router level
<imbrandon> Hobbsee might be able to
* imbrandon pokes her
<Hobbsee> hmm...timeout
* Hobbsee drops a large saucepan on imbrandon's head
<ryanakca> [07:13]  [DCC]  Establishing DCC Chat connection to Hobbsee (hobbseesip:50576)...
<ryanakca> [07:13]  [Error]  Connection broken, error code 10.
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> i suspect it's disabled here too
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, you have a router/firewall ? it probably is
<imbrandon> it is by default most of the time
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yep
<imbrandon> dcc's are dangerous to me, i just use ftp/web/email
* ryanakca guesses he'll be using the telnet localhost portnumber from now on for accessing his bot
<imbrandon> why not build commands into the bot ')
<imbrandon> like %whoami
<imbrandon> %whoami
<ubotu> imbrandon
<imbrandon> ;)
<ryanakca> no, administration stuff...
<imbrandon> and ?
<ryanakca> like .die... (and yes, kill -9 works... but it messes stuff up)
<imbrandon> query's work 
<imbrandon> ask Seveas , about %quit etc all his commands are part of the bot
<imbrandon> join part quit restart reload etc
<ryanakca> and he runs what again? supybot?
<imbrandon> i think he coded them himself in python 
* ryanakca has his bot acting as a stats bot :)
<imbrandon> dunno
<ryanakca> ouch... *gulps*
<imbrandon> still better than buggy, insecure dcc ;)
<ryanakca> yes
<imbrandon> i hope the power dont go out, its raining hard here now
<Seveas> imbrandon, supybot
<Hobbsee> hey Seveas 
<Seveas> I only coded the plugins
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<Seveas> hey Sarah
<Hobbsee> ....
<Hobbsee> Seveas: started using my real name now, hey?
<imbrandon> hehe
<ryanakca> lol
<imbrandon> sudo /etc/init.d/tleds reload
<imbrandon> gah
* ryanakca points at that pointy stick that 'Sarah' keeps around
<imbrandon> restart anyhow bleh
<ryanakca> it's painful... and we're offtopic, *gulps*
* Hobbsee attacks ryanakca with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!
* imbrandon points her to start thinking of a good hostname NOW for her new coreduo ;)
* Ubugtu takes that pointy thing and throws it into orbit
<ryanakca> lol
<imbrandon> hahaha
* ryanakca ducks hey backup whip
<ryanakca> s/hey/her
<ryanakca> Ubugtu: I tried that once... wasn't pretty
<Ubugtu> ryanakca: pointy thing == Hobbsee
* Hobbsee kicks and stomps Ubugtu 
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: for her new coreduo?  oh yes.  i dont get that for a while though.
* Hobbsee throws Seveas and Ubugtu into orbit
<imbrandon> exactly and your stuck with sarah@sarah~$ for tooo long
* Seveas waves 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe, why?
* Hobbsee contemplates
<Seveas> *crash*
<Hobbsee> sarah@longpointystickofdoom?
<Hobbsee> hahahaha
<ryanakca> lol
<imbrandon> haha
<Seveas> you didn't throw hard enough
<Hobbsee> Seveas: that'll teach you to mess with the master
<Seveas> I came crashing back
<Hobbsee> i'm a girl, i cant.
<Seveas> true
<imbrandon> lol @ Seveas
* Hobbsee wonders if she can make the hostnamethat long
* Seveas names his machins after airplanes
<Seveas> this thing is mirage
<imbrandon> wow i think the rain is gonna start comming inside, /me gos to look for satalight photos on the web
<Hobbsee> what...a car?
<ryanakca> dunno *googles it*
<imbrandon> airplane
<imbrandon> mine are all ST ships
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> a mirage is a model of car here
* Hobbsee wonders if one can change the hostname
<ryanakca> ryan@longpointystickofdoom:~$    
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: sudo hostname newhostname
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea with 2 simple changes
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, just change it in /etc/hostname ( the only thing in the file ) and in /etc/hosts ( next to 127.0.0.1 )
<imbrandon> reboot then your golden
<imbrandon> ryanakca, that breaks sometimes
<imbrandon> better to do it manulay
<ryanakca> imbrandon: doesn't the hostname command do that as well? or does it only change /etc/hostname
<ryanakca> ah
<imbrandon> it dosent change /etc/hosts so it breaks sudo
<imbrandon> as sudo wants to lookup the hostname for some reason to make it match
<imbrandon> or some such
<ryanakca> odd
* ryanakca wonders how long "bzip2 -9 home.tar" will take... it's a 11GB archive :)
* ryanakca is backing up and making a fresh install...
<imbrandon> s/bzip2/gzip
<ryanakca> doesn't compress as much, does it?
<imbrandon> i dunno i just dont like bz2 archives
* ryanakca has to send it threw the network to his mom's winblows computer... unless she changes her mind and lets me borrow her external hdd for the day
<ryanakca> I'm figuring... 30min for 2.3gb of music... translates to... 2-3 hours across the network... and then back when edgy is installed...
* Hobbsee reboots
<Riddell> imbrandon: did the amarok patches get uploaded?
<imbrandon> Riddell, yea
<Riddell> great, thanks
<imbrandon> last night sometime
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStickOfDoom:~$ echo Boo
<Hobbsee> Boo
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStickOfDoom:~$
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ryanakca ^
<abattoir> Riddell: http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/shots/error.png
<ryanakca> lol :)
* imbrandon was the first one to send to the list confirming them
<Riddell> abattoir: hmm
<imbrandon> GAH OMFG
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i hope there isnt anything on voyager you need, i'm gonna take this opertunity to relead it with a fresh knot3
<ryanakca> I thought a hostname needed to be allinlowercase...
<imbrandon> Seveas, ping
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: give me a sec to check
<abattoir> Riddell: the first time oem-config-gtk was installed...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: seems not
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i'm on battery power from my laptop atm , power just went out and bored my fs i think, i'm gonna take the opertunity to reload it
<abattoir> Riddell: the next time, i didnt select 'kubuntu desktop'(dont remember the option correctly), that time oem-config-kde was installed
<imbrandon> ryanakca, no it just makes it easier
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, it's not ssh'able, it seems.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it should be fine
<Hobbsee> i dont think i had anything major on there
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea power is out here the server is running on USP and i'm on my laptop
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: want to just ls /home/sarah for me?
<Hobbsee> and ls /home/sarah/TODO?
<imbrandon> ummm fs is borked hehe i can try to save it, it was the reasson i was just gonna do a fresh install
<Hobbsee> er, s%sarah%hobbsee%
<Hobbsee> well, yeah.    ahhh, so you cant access it at all.  that's finfe
<imbrandon> yea i get a kernel panic on boot, thus a good time to install knot3
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> ( once the power is back on )
<abattoir> Riddell: the second time, when oem-config-kde *was* installed, i got this when trying 'sudo oem-config'
<Riddell> abattoir: didn't select where?
<abattoir> Riddell: during installation, it asks something about the desktop which you want to install(sorry dont remember the correct name)
<abattoir> Riddell: the only option was kubuntu
<imbrandon> software select screen iirc
<abattoir> Riddell: fish://abattoir@muse.19inch.net/home/abattoir/public_html/shots/error1.png
<abattoir> oops
<abattoir> Riddell: http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/shots/error1.png
<Riddell> accessibility doesn't work either, so I need to do some installation options testing
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: gotcha.
<abattoir> Riddell: hmmm, just checked /usr/sbin/oem-config doesnt have kde-ui
<abattoir> Riddell: i thought Kamion said he'd add it
<abattoir> Riddell: shall i ask him?
<Tm_T> I'm having hard time to find any reasonable way to change default booting kernel, some easy newb way it should be
<Riddell> oem-config-kde_1.2_all.deb is definately on the CD
<imbrandon> Riddell, when i uploaded amarok too i changed install-mp3 a bit to use lsb_release -sc as opposed to just assuming dapper
<Riddell> Tm_T: write us a guidance module for grub setup then :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: nice
<abattoir> Riddell: yes, its on the CD and was installed the second time(see the screen shot)
<abattoir> Riddell: /usr/sbin/oem-config is missing 'kde-ui'
<Tm_T> Riddell: that's what I'm thinking, we need such thing
<Tm_T> Riddell: guidance is pyhton/ruby/c++ ?
<Tm_T> or all of that? :p
<fabo> Tm_T: python/c++
<Tm_T> roger
<Riddell> mostly python
<_Sime_> tiny bit of C.
<Tm_T> ok, time to learn python then ;)
<fabo> libpythonize is C ?
<imbrandon> can someone paste me the url for the x86 knot3 desktop iso ( kubuntu ) so i can wget it , sorry i'm stuck at console atm
<Riddell> w3m is your friend :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tm_T> but I won't be able to do it for months yet, I'm planning to get back hacking in december
<Riddell> err, doh, I should put knot 3 on  kubuntu.org
<Riddell> http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/edgy/knot-3/edgy-desktop-i386.iso
<abattoir> Riddell: should i ask Kamion to modify /usr/sbin/oem-config ?
<abattoir> Riddell: or rather oem-config, which goes there
<fabo> is it faster to ask for a sync or be sponsored ?
<Riddell> abattoir: yes, looks like it needs it
<Riddell> although kamion doesn't like working weekends :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, thanks
<abattoir> ok, i'll catch him tomorrow then
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heh.  no idea why :P
* Hobbsee gets a few days off, after tomorrow night.  WOOT!!!!
<Riddell> abattoir: hmm, having oem-config not depend on metacity would be nice
<abattoir> Riddell: i think he did the control file as well
<abattoir> Riddell: i dont know why it does, i'll ask him
<imbrandon> fabo, for what , normaly syncs dont need a sponsor ( other than maybe an "ack" on the LP bug
<imbrandon> )
<imbrandon> ahhh power is back on ......
<imbrandon> man that sucked, but i guess it gives me a chance for a clean install
<imbrandon> ello apachelogger
<Hobbsee> hey apachelogger 
<fabo> imbrandon: new strigi release
<imbrandon> if it is a sync ( no changes needed ) then Hobbsee can point you at the proceedure for filing a bug on LP to get it synced
<imbrandon> if its a merge then its a bit diffrent
<apachelogger> ahoy imbrandon and Hobbsee
* Hobbsee just uses requestsync
<fabo> i know the procedure, just i want to know what is the faster way :)
<imbrandon> well there is only one way depending on what is needed i guess is what i'm saying ;)
<fabo> ok so sync is LP :)
<imbrandon> yea take the debian version and build it etc etc etc and file the bug on LP and get a MOTU  ( core-dev if its main ) to ack it
<imbrandon> ok brb afk while i re-install voyager, man i need some cd-rw's i go though cd's too fast
<Hobbsee> and file the UVF exception, if it's in main...
<imbrandon> and have good reason etc etc etc hehehehe ok really gone
<imbrandon> man i really dident wanna do this today
<fabo> rah i need a simplified procedure ;)
* fabo sets batch syncing mode ON
<Hobbsee> fabo: make sure you subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors so we can ack all of your syncs
<imbrandon> motu-revu not sponsors ( as there is nothing to sponsor )
<imbrandon> motu-reviewers
<fabo> ok
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: does anyone even check that team?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yes
<Hobbsee> hmmm ok
<imbrandon> it gets emails just like the rest of LP ;)
<Hobbsee> true that...
<Hobbsee> havent noticed them
<imbrandon> thats becouse most just ping someone on irc or mistakenly subscribe a sponsor team when there isnt anything to sponsor filling my folder with unrealted stuff ;)
<Hobbsee> heh, right
<imbrandon> ugh i hope i had everything important backed up
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> you probably didnt
<imbrandon> music , mail, gpg all backed up .....
<imbrandon> hrm 
<Hobbsee> ssh stuff?
<imbrandon> i cant think of anything but my konversation scriptfoo but thats no biggie
<imbrandon> what ssh stuff?
<Hobbsee> if you had anything in .ssh/ that you wanted to keep
<imbrandon> thats just a matter of installing openssh-server and making you an account ;)
<imbrandon> no real "custom" stuff there
<imbrandon> ahh just a key for LP and imbrandon.com but i can regen those, thats easy
<imbrandon> i do that on new reloads anyhow
<imbrandon> sides i have a backup of /home/brandon thats only a few days old
<imbrandon> ;)
<marseillai_> on my both computer keep can't backup my ~ because of ~/.kde some files gives error and keep can't backup! and the maintainer (JRe) has disappear ...
<exobuzz> some files gives error?
<exobuzz> what error ?
<Tonio__> hi
<Tonio__> kwwii: it looks like changing baseresolution causes a few issues
<Tonio__> kwwii: icons are scaled and Dialog.png doesn't appear....
<Tonio__> I don't really understand how moodin works...
<Hobbsee> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<mornfall> buggle! buggle!
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee buggles mornfall 
* mornfall feels buggled
<bddebian> Howdy
<mornfall> sup :)
<bddebian> Hi mornfall
<mornfall> life's a vacuum cleaner and we are the dust in the carpet
<mornfall> (but i'm almost taking it positively now)
<bddebian> Heh
<mornfall> where's the wikiqueen, quick!
<Tonio_> hey bddebian, mornfall
* Tonio_ is listening to "Stockholm Syndrome" by Muse on Absolution [Amarok] 
<bddebian> Hello Tonio_
<mornfall> hey Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I was thinking about powermanager
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: shouldn't we add a sound on the low battery alert ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yep?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hmmm...yes, that would be wise
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the alert is a bit too little, easy to miss it
<Tonio_> or maybe change it to a window that you have to click "yes" to continue
<Tonio_> I mean, this has to be strong alert in my view
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i get low battery alerts when i'm still 15 min away from battery dead - supposedly.  it's actually more like 20.  i'd suggest a system beep would be useful though
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: a first at 20 minutes and a second one at 5 minutes
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the second one ask if you want to hybernate, or adds a sound.......
<Tonio_> and is in a way stronger
<Hobbsee> ahh...yep
<Tonio_> that shouldn't be hard to do
<Tonio_> this is what windows does and I think it is the good approach
<Hobbsee> yep
<seb__> Hello
<Tonio_> hi seb__
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: will talk about that with lure and sebas
<seb__> Does somebody already tryed to package a KDE application?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: smart.
<Hobbsee> ....
<Tonio_> seb__: well you are on kubuntu-devel, so yes, of course :)
<sebas> I'd rather not make the warning configurable, maybe we should just do it 3 or 5 minutes before the critical action is configured.
<sebas> Making it configurable would clutter the UI too much.
<Tonio_> sebas: yes that's my feeling
* sebas creeps back under his stone.
<Tonio_> sebas: a second alert, but lowder one, with sound maybe no ?
<sebas> Tonio_: I'll change it shortlyu.
<sebas> No, we cannot just make the machine make sound
<sebas> I'd hate it in most situations.
<seb__> Good. I'm at the "fakeroot debian/rules binary" stage of the .deb package creation. But in a Makefile.am, there is a $(kde_datadir), so it try to install some files in / instead of the debian/myapp folder.
<Tonio_> sebas: hum, yes, me too, but on critical alert...
<sebas> Critical is no alert :>
<sebas> It's an actio n
<sebas> OK, I'm off again.
<Tonio_> sebas: okay, so how about a second alert dialog but that you have to click to continue ?
<sebas> One should be really enough.
<Tonio_> sebas: like "warning ! you are very low on bettery. D you want to continue ?"
<Tonio_> sebas: hum...
<Tonio_> seb__: I don't understand the point
<Tonio_> seb__: why installing datas in / and not creating a deb file ?
<Tonio_> seb__: debuild is easier than playing manually with fakeroot
<ryanakca> edgy-alternate-amd64.iso would work for a ppc, right?
<sebas> We could maybe add a button "Ignore warning" to the tooltip.
<sebas> So I'm really off now :-)
<sebas> later!
<Tonio_> ryanakca: no :)
<Tonio_> sebas: okay :)
<Tonio_> seya
<seb__> Where can I modify $(kde_datadir) to something like $(CURDIR)/debian/basket ?
<seb__> I already modified the debian/rules file to use "PREFIX" instead of "DESTDIR" : $(MAKE) install PREFIX=$(CURDIR)/debian/basket
<seb__> So I think it should work...
* ryanakca goes back to looking for the right image... theres three of them... i386, amd64... so the only one left should work :)
<Tonio_> seb__: you shouldn't do that
<Tonio_> files are installed to debian/yourapp before the package creation
<Tonio_> that's "normal"
<Tonio_> debian/yourapp is a tmp equivalent to / before the package is build
<Tonio_> seb__: I must say I don't understanf the point...
<seb__> Tonio_: Yes I know. I haven't explained well. I do a "fakeroot debian/rules binary" and it tells me "
<seb__> test -z "/usr/share/apps/basket/backgrounds" || mkdir -p -- "/usr/share/apps/basket/backgrounds"
<seb__> mkdir: ne peut crer le rpertoire `/usr/share/apps/basket': Permission non accorde
<Tonio_> seb__: looks like your compating the things a lot !
<Tonio_> seb__: ah t'es francais :)
<Tonio_> bon autant se le faire en fr et en private
<Tonio_> ce sera plus simple
<seb__> Tonio_: cool
<seb__> Tonio_: I can't send you PV messages :      [15:24]  [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> well let's go to #gouziprout
<Tonio_> hehe
<bddebian> Heya jsgotangco
<kwwii> Tonio_: dude, the ksplash dialog is b0rked
<jsgotangco> hiya
<kwwii> Tonio_: the "window" or whatever you want to call it (Dialog.png) is not shown so the icons are on the wallpaper directly
<kwwii> Tonio_: I guess the base resolution has a lot more to do with things than we guessed :p
* kwwii takes a walk with the family, bbl
<Tonio_> kwwii: that's due to base_resolution change...
<Tonio_> it looks like Riddell's patch is for a specific resol
<Tonio_> kwwii: I'm gonna test and probably change back to 1280x1024 as it was before
<Tonio_> kwwii: icons are not supposed to be scaled but I assume they are scaled but to fit 1280 resol
<Tonio_> kwwii: that's "illusion" of non scaling in fact
<Tonio_> kwwii: ping for when you're back :)
<kwwii> Tonio_: hi
<kwwii> Tonio_: so setting the bg to 1280x1024 and including that sizes picture and just accepting that it will be scaled up for most people is our best choice?
<Tonio_> kwwii: before any feedback from riddell yes, I think so
<kwwii> ok, then let's do that
<Tonio_> kwwii: but I prefer to wait for another upload to change this
<kwwii> yeah
<kwwii> for now, it works and is a known bug
<Tonio_> kwwii: I don't want 4 kds uploads just for that setting hehe :)
<kwwii> but we need to fix it the next time we update the package
<Tonio_> that's not faire in the changelog :)
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> well, it is too much work anyway
<kwwii> when we do that I have one small change to the color scheme...the inactive window border color needs to tweak
<Tonio_> yes, so when you need for another upload, please let me know and I'll add the stuff plus the theme.rc settings back
<Tonio_> kwwii: yes for example :)
<kwwii> we can wait until we have more stuff done
<kwwii> I can also include the metabar theme
<kwwii> etc.
<Tonio_> kwwii: hehe yes, we are already version 39 :)
<kwwii> ;-)
<Tonio_> don't wanna come to version 80 :)
<kwwii> perhaps on tuesday or so
<kwwii> how much more time do we have until we cannot change anything?
<gnomefreak> the 28th?
<kwwii> wow, so late
<kwwii> cool
<gnomefreak> thats the uni freeze so im thinking its the last day to add anything
<Tonio_> kwwii: kds can be changed at anytime since it is native package
<kwwii> perhaps we should do a slight tweak to the about pages (just adjusting the blue)
<gnomefreak> ah
<Tonio_> kwwii: except main freeze, which is just at the end
<kwwii> Tonio_: yeah, but eventually we need to test one final set of stuff and see if there are problems
<Tonio_> feature freeze doesn't impact native kubuntu devs like guidance or kds
<Tonio_> kwwii: of course we are not going to change important stuff 3 days before release ;)
<kwwii> :p
<Tonio_> kwwii: note that this has been done in the past :)
<Tonio_> inclusion of kde 3.4.3 3 days before breezy was out
<Tonio_> a NIGHTARE
<Tonio_> all the the working stuff like kdeprint was crashing etc......
<Tonio_> systemsettings was not working, so impossible to manage the system for Joe etc......
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> sorry, I was making dinner
<Tonio_> hum this seb__ guy is basKet upstream :)
<Tonio_> hehe, interesting to have him here, interested in kubuntu
<kwwii> ;-)
<danimo> hi
<danimo> imbrandon: ping?
<GNUrante> hi
<Tm_T> mooh
<Tm_T> I love Eqonomize! <3<3
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<GNUr> edgy universe repository works?
<rouzic> imbrandon: Knot2/Knot3 is not compattible and the wifi in the macbook :(
<crimsun> while knot 3's kernel is newer than knot 2's, we have a new kernel being spun
<Riddell> erk, must be a better way to do it than that
<Riddell> danimo: hi
<kwwii> erm, which package are the new window buttons in?
<kwwii> Riddell: which package has the kubuntu window buttons? the old ones are still in kwin-style-crystal it seems
<nixternal> i did a couple of those libgamin fixes yesterday and put them on revu..anyone revu and upload if possible, thanks ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-10
<Jucato> ryanakca: did you find the service menu?
<LaserJock> anybody know if there's a good gpg agent for KDE?
<LaserJock> I use seahorse in Gnome and for some reason it keeps wanting to show up in KDE too
<Jucato> kgpg?
<ScottK> LaserJock: I just use gpg-agent and pinentry-qt.
<LaserJock> ScottK: doh, I always thought pinentry-qt had something to do with a qt frontend for pine
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> Heh.
<LaserJock> that's what I get for not looking at the description
<LaserJock> pin-entry not pine-entry ;-)
<ScottK> Yeah.
<LaserJock> ScottK: does that work for ssh keys as well?
<ScottK> No.  There's ssh-agent for that, IIRC.
<LaserJock> has anybody been experiencing hard lockups in gutsy KDE?
* Jucato hasn't.. yet...
<ScottK> No.
<LaserJock> hmm, I had two nasty ones last night
<LaserJock> required some fsck on reboot
<Hobbsee> greetings LaserJock!
<Jucato> greetings Hobbsee!
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato!
<Jucato> live long and prosper!
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> wow, g-p-m is screwy
<LaserJock> argg, gutsy KDE is quite unstable for me :(
<LaserJock> maybe I need a reinstall
<viviersf> Riddell ping
<Jucato> he's gone for 2 weeks afaik
<jeroenvrp> how can I close bugs in launchpad!?
<jeroenvrp> or is that not possible
<Jucato> fix released, fix committed, or invalid I think
<jeroenvrp> Jucato: ok thanks
<Jucato> #ubuntu-bugs might have more definite answers
<_StefanS_> morning
<Jucato> moin _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato
<Jucato> oooh pgquiles is in here :)
<pgquiles> Jucato: hi
<pgquiles> Jucato: am I so famous?
<pgquiles> s/so/that
<Tm_T> bah
<Jucato> hahah! I wouldn't know. but I do remember you. :P
<tseliot> hi, can anybody tell me how to embed Adept in my application, please?
<tseliot> I know I can use this command with Synaptic:
<tseliot> /usr/sbin/synaptic --hide-main-window --non-interactive --parent-window-id
<tseliot> I would like to use Synaptic for GNOME and Adept for KDE
<mhb> tseliot: adept-batch is the tool you seek
<mhb> tseliot: IIRC adept-batch takes a apt-get like syntax -- adept-batch install, adept-batch remove and so on
<tseliot> mhb: very interesting. Thanks!
<larsivi> siretart: you sounded like you have some knowledge about the m1330 .. seems like I have no sound with gutsy?
<larsivi> siretart: forget that, it's working just now at least
<larsivi> hmm, but there seems to be hanging/latency involved when using sound ...
<siretart> we noticed that there might be problems with sound after suspend
<larsivi> hmm, I haven't used suspend yet
<larsivi> siretart: all the sound control buttons at the top works with amarok, except the mute button (I get the message on screen though)
<Lure> hi all
<Lure> I have two new packages to test in my ppa:
<Lure> 1. new kdepim snapshot (if no regression, we would upload it before StringFreeze)
<kwwii> anyone here tried to update from feisty to gutsy?
<Lure> 2. new libgphoto2 merged from debian (will go for UVF if it works for people)
<Lure> if you are kdepim user of using digital camera programs to download photos, test would be appretiated
<Lure> allee: ^^^
<Lure> my ppa is here: https://launchpad.net/~lure/+archive
<Jucato> am I the only one not being able to use any kde-guidance module in System Settings? I can only use them if I run them individually with kdesu
<Jucato> I always get "Library files for "libpython2.5.so" not found in paths."
<Lure> Jucato: works for me
* Jucato sobs
<Jucato> hm.. ok this is funny. if I start an individual module from the mini-CLI, I also get the python error. but if I start it from Konsole, it runs normally
<stdin> Jucato: seems it needs python2.5-dev installed, you have that?
* Jucato will try
<Jucato> but why?
<stdin> I have no clue, but when i mv's the symlink it gave the error you got
<Jucato> which symlink?
<stdin> libpython2.5.so
<stdin> /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so -> /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1 -> /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0
<Jucato> ok now it works. thanks stdin
<Jucato> but the bigger question now is why would it need a -dev package just to run it? :(
<stdin> don't know, it really shouldn't
<Jucato> yeah... I know it shouldn't either :(
* Jucato wonders if Lure has any idea...
<Lure> stdin: you need to check with doko in #ubuntu-devel, he was changing this recently
<Lure> stdin: some stuff was moved between regular and -dev package, maybe this is still not complete
* Jucato wonders if that's for me too
<Jucato> ah so it seems that /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so is the missing symlink, if python2.5-dev is not installed...
<stdin> yep
* Jucato ph34rs stepping into u-devel...
<Jucato> stdin: oh you asked already?
<stdin> Jucato: yeah
<Jucato> oh ok...
* Jucato feels sheepish now
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> is there a torrent for tribe5? can't find it
<bobesponja> oopd ok, found it :)
<Tonio_> hi all :)
<Jucato> hi Tonio_!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_!
<Lure> hi Tonio_, Hobbsee!
<Jucato> hi Lure, hi Hobbsee
<Lure> can you test new kdepim snapshot and libgphoto2 new upstream release?
<Lure> both are cnadidates for gutsy
<Lure> they are in mmy ppa
<nixternal> good morning kubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Jucato> gooooooooood morning vista!
<Jucato> er... I meant nixternal
<nixternal> don't make me hack you with my vista box!
<nixternal> it is 1337
<Jucato> ugh! that would be terrible indeed :P
<ScottK> nixternal: I heard you were working on a Vista pbuilder how-to.
<manchicken> Re bug #109700, is Marco Maini troubleshooting or just fixing?  It looks like he's troubleshooting it, but he's assigning them to himself...  Strange.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109700 in adept "Adept Manager and Adept Updater don't use PROXY SETTINGS when checking for distro updates" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109700
<Hobbsee> manchicken: usually troubleshooting
<Hobbsee> it's a habit of the bugsquad to say "i'm assigning to myself, as i'm troubleshooting this one"
<Hobbsee> of course, you're welcome to hijack, to fix the thing
<manchicken> Well I don't think we ever decided how we wanted to fix this one.  We've slated it for discussion before, but I don't recall ever actually sorting out a fix.
<nixternal> hahah, vista pbuilder how-to..that is funny right there, I don't care who you are
<Jucato> lol
<manchicken> nixternal: For someone who hates vista so much, you seem to talk about it a lot :P
<Jucato> the more you hate, the more you love :)
<manchicken> Hobbsee: My solution to this problem would be a little python feller who popped up and changed your apt proxy settings :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: :)
<manchicken> Hobbsee: But I'm not sure if the way we want to solve it is through apt or not.
<manchicken> I can't think of a better way to fix it though.
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Jucato> btw, the env/ and share/ are back, but the home/ is gone?
<bddebian> Heya
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee, Jucato: Hiya
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> how are you?
<DaSkreech> I know Jucato is hot
<Jucato> O.o
<DaSkreech> all the young ladies are checking him out :)
<Jucato> -_-
* Jucato waves good night
<claydoh> night Jucato!
<DaSkreech> Night
<allee> Lure: bad news about libgphoto2 2.4.0 (with cannon powershot A40).   gphoto2 --auto-detect -L  works once, next try hangs after autodetecting :(  2 x Ctrl-c to hard abort.  Then it works again, 2nd hangs. etc.   I see same in digikam :(
<allee> Lure: Downgrading libgphoto to 2.3.1-5ubuntu1 and hang on 2nd try is gone and works as expected again
<manchicken> Would anybody be opposed to my fix for the proxy settings issue in Adept be a Python proggy that manipulates the apt settings?
* DaSkreech raises hand
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Any reason why?
<manchicken> :)
<manchicken> I think it should be a program that is accessible outside of adept, too, so that people could manage their apt settings outside of adept.  And if there's already such a program, I vote for using that instead of writing a new one :)
<DaSkreech> I don't like snakes or Comedy shows?
<manchicken> DaSkreech: But snakes love you, and comedy shows love everybody.
<ScottK> manchicken: Are the setting Adept settings or apt settings?
<manchicken> ScottK: Well, the way that libapt works, I'm thinking that the only real solution would be to modify apt settings.
<manchicken> ScottK: If you've got other ideas, however, I'm all ears.
<manchicken> Wow, I apologize... that was a very poorly constructed sentence.
<ScottK> Then I think that whatever you do would have to be part of the apt package as one package may not modify settings of another package.
<manchicken> ScottK: Even if they're system settings?
<ScottK> I guess that's the real question is where do the settings live?
<manchicken> I suppose that makes sense :)
<manchicken> ScottK: It'd be the apt configs for sure.
<manchicken> ScottK: I'm wondering if we could make it a package like apt-settings or something like that.
<manchicken> Because we have several instances where a directly-related package modifies the settings of another program.
<ScottK> AFAIK by policy they aren't supposed to do that.
<manchicken> Such as compiz, KDE, etc.
<ScottK> There is a way aroung it ...
<ScottK> Make a command line script (let's call it apt-proxyconf) that changes the apt proxy setting.
<ScottK> Make that script part of the apt package.
<ScottK> Then the adept postinst or whatever you want can take input from the user and call that script to change the actual setting.
<ScottK> Essentially the apt-proxyconf script serves as a public API to other packages for the setting that can be documented and stable.
<ScottK> Does that make sense?
<manchicken> Would a python package be enough on that you think?
<manchicken> BTW, we just got the baby's kubuntu body-suit thingy via UPS :)
<manchicken> It's cute.
<ScottK> A python script could certainly do it, but it'd have to be part of the apt package.
<manchicken> Who would I have to lobby for that?
<manchicken> Because IIRC, Synaptic has this same problem... or does it?
<ScottK> mvo I think.  I'd look at the apt debian/changelog and see who's been uploading it.
<manchicken> If libapt were documented.... :)
<ScottK> Dunno.  I've never used Gnome.
<ScottK> python-apt is documented though ...
<ScottK> Or whatever it's called.
<manchicken> Oooh, python-apt already has config interfaces.
<Lure> allee: then probably not worth the pain to upgrade
<Lure> allee: thanks for testing
<marseillai> hi
<marseillai> i've just download this svn : https://movida.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/movida/trunk/tmp/ it's a qt4 apps and i don't know how to build it... anyone could help me ?
<marseillai> oki found
<marseillai> sorry for the stupid question
<allee> Lure: kdepim in ubuntu repo shows same prob with the huge imap folder.  So no regression in your pkgs
<Lure> allee: good to know & thanks for testing
<allee> Lure: np.
<Lure> allee: will probably push new kdepim tommorow through Tonio_/Hobbsee
<allee> argl.  Strigi back at 100% cpu without disk io :(
<Tonio_> Lure: ping me no pb
<Lure> allee: I think strigi has some infinite loop bug
<Lure> Tonio_: kdepim from my ppa is candidate for upload (UVFe given by Riddell)
<allee> Lure: mhmm, but it strigi finished on my D600 3 hour ago
<Lure> allee: some claim that strigi is also indexing ~/.strigi (own index), which I doubt
<Lure> allee: it crashes regularly here, but I did not have time to look into details yet
<allee> Lure: ahh, D600 has 12 G home and stripi used ~ 50 min cpu time.  D830 has 91 G home, so I should be patient until several cpu hours are consumed ;)
<Lure> allee: crossing fingers that it does not crash on you ;-)
<allee> :)
<Tonio_> Lure: oki I'll have a look tomorrow at work, please ping me, I may forget...
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks, will do
<DaSkreech> I cant get strigi to index :-(
<DaSkreech> but then I'm on a live cd so I shouldn't count .)
<mhb> oh yeah, who's the BAD ass
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> excuse me, I am really happy about a bug that is close to be fixed
<mhb> ScottK: around?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-11
<allee> uhh, 11 kblueplugd running  (n-1 restart by session management :( )
<allee> if app.isSessionRestored(): quit()   # dirty fix
<allee> if I would know how to get the qsessionmanager instance, I could use qsm.setRestartHint(RestartNever).  Anyone know how to get qsm of a QApplication?
<mhb> allee: I'm not really experienced with qsessionmanager, but the API docs seem to indicate that you get the qsm instance as a parameter of e.g. qapp.commitData()
<mhb> hey nixternal
<nixternal> howdy
<mhb> nixternal: are you going to uds?
<nixternal> checking to see if my connection has stablized yet
<nixternal> I am trying to go to UDS..I have put in my request for days off so now I just have to wait
<mhb> nixternal: do you know what the first part (sat/sun) is about? I've overheard some upstream devs are invited for that but I happen not to be, so I wondered
<nixternal> what I have heard is it will be for upstream devs only...JR wasn't even sure what it was all about
<mhb> ah
<nixternal> probably sabdfl talking about trying to get everyone on the same dev cycle or such
<mhb> nixternal: do you remember Kuhrsher's request about separate downstream and upstream translator info in the kaboutdata?
<nixternal> yes
<mhb> nixternal: did you happen to do work on it in the meantime?
<nixternal> I haven't been able to because of my internet connection...I still can't download anything yet
<nixternal> supposedly they are doing work in our area now for like a week
<mhb> nixternal: no problem, I just wanted to know
<mhb> I hope your connection gets better soon
<nixternal> ya same here
<nixternal> this is the longest I have been online in quite a few days
<mhb> nixternal: by the way, what are your plans for hardy?
<nixternal> dunno yet
<mhb> why does apport need a root privileges?
<mhb> is it collecting some information not accessible to the current user?
<ryanakca> Hmm... anybody want to take over bug 136560 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136560 in kdebase "kde-base update install env and share folder at wrong place" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136560
<allee> Lure: strigidaemon is rock solid 639 min with hard 100% cpu work and no crash! :)
<Lure> allee: not sure if crash would not be better option here ;-)
<Jucato> hehe
<Lure> allee: this is how second gphoto2 works here: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=200709110939.08299.lure%40ubuntu.com&forum_name=gphoto-devel
<_StefanS_> morning
<Lure> allee: will you work on new libkdcraw and libkexiv2 for debian or should we just do ubuntu UVF?
<Jucato> moin _StefanS_
<Lure> _StefanS_: morning
<Hobbsee> hiya
<_StefanS_> hi all :)
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Jucato> hi Lure, hi allee, hi *
<Lure> morning Hobbseeand Jucato (better afternoon, for you two, right ;-) )
<Jucato> evening for Hobbsee, afternoon for me :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: :)
<Hobbsee> oh, i guess i'm the one approving kde release stuff
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Hobbsee> as in, all of it, instead of co-doing it with Riddell
<Jucato> think of it as sharpening and extending your long pointy stick :)
<Lure> Hobbsee: exactly - let's break something!
<Hobbsee> mmm....breakage...
<Hobbsee> Lure: speaking of which, i requested a sync for libexiv2 ages ago, but never checked if all of the rdepends used the new version - i seem to recall running out of tiem
<Lure> Hobbsee: did ABI change?
<Lure> Hobbsee: otherwise allee is expert for these photo libraries
<Hobbsee> unsure.
<Lure> Hobbsee: is there a bug in LP?
<Hobbsee> for?
<allee> Lure: new libkdcraw (is it released?) will be blocked by the changed license of draw :(   libkexiv2 (and exiv2) will need a library transition and by digikam for KDE4.  AFAIR it will be optional for digikam 0.9.3 released after gusty
<allee> Lure: so IMHO that's gutsy++.  I'll keep an eye on the libgphoto bugs and will cherry pick some patches from 0.9.3
<allee> 'The' blocker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dcraw/+bug/86480
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86480 in dcraw "UVF exception : dcraw 8.39 -> 8.61" [Wishlist,Incomplete] 
<allee> Hobbsee: what the problemw with libexiv2?  Both, debian and kubuntu have 0.1.5.  Upcoming 0.1.6 will break ABI
<Hobbsee> allee: i requested a sync for 0.1.5, but didnt get around to testing the rest of the rdeps
<allee> Hobbsee: nothing depends on libexiv2-0.12 anymore.  So looks like lib transition is done.  Mhmm, then could be removed from the gutsy archive
<allee> oh, apt-cache show libexiv2-0.12  return nothing, so it's already removed
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<allee> Lure: about your G3 prob. if it goes away after 2.4.0 -> 2.3.1 as in my case, we can blame ubuntu CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y IMHO as Paul suggests
<Lure> allee: ok, regarding libkexiv2/libkdcraw - too late to go in license discussions and library transitions at this point
<Lure> will test my issue with older gphoto2 - I tried to reproduce your problem, but got this one ;-)
<Jucato> hm... I can't see to launch KPPP from the kmenu. ls -l /usr/bin/kppp says that it has +s (is that suid?). Is that correct?
<Tonio_> hi thre
<Tonio_> there
<Jucato> hello :)
<Hobbsee> hi  Tonio_!
<Tonio_> plan for the day, fix the kdebluetooth segfault :/
<ryanakca> Jucato: Yep, I found it :)
<ryanakca> Hmm... anybody want to take over bug 136560 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136560 in kdebase "kde-base update install env and share folder at wrong place" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136560
<allee> Hi Tonio_
<allee> kblueplugd after  app =  can you add as next line:     if app.isSessionRestored(): exit()  # get rid of processes started via session management
<allee> it's a workaround until I've found out how to disable session management
<Tonio_> allee: session management is restored in kdebluetooth itself, that's in the code
<Tonio_> allee: ./kdebluetooth/kbluetooth/application.cpp:    disableSessionManagement();
<Tonio_> allee: should I still add this ?
<allee> Tonio_: yeah, it does it automaticly.  But as we use the autostart mechanism it's not needed.  I had 13 kblueplugd --session ... running and the one started by autostart.  Every logout/in would add one more.  Therefore the, argl. shit: it's quit() not exit() :(
<allee> if app.isSessionRestored(): quit()
<Tonio_> allee: ho kblueplug is restored itself ?
<Tonio_> allee: okay I'll commit a fix toonight
<Tonio_> Lure: wanted me to upload something ?
<Tonio_> allee: I'm also working on the segfault bug in the kcm_btpaired
<Tonio_> trying to trace this one
<Tonio_> allee: noticed the share and env folders in the $HOME are back ?
<Tonio_> or is it just me ?
<allee> Tonio_:  mhhm, $KDEHOME/env worked always for me.  I've the a ssh-ask wrapper
<allee> in env
<Tonio_> allee: yeah but the gtk-qt thing shouldn't be there btw
<Tonio_> same as the kwalletrc
<Tonio_> allee: so quit and not exit right ?
<allee> Tonio_: yes,  quit() is the right method
<Tonio_> allee: oki
<Tonio_> well then I have to figure out why did Riddell-awa change that for the wallet and other things
<Lure> Tonio_: kdepim from my ppa - just need to remove ~ppa~lureX from version
<vprints> did d3lphin translations from upstream source got included to kubuntu ?
<Tonio_> Lure: got a url ? never playd with ppa yet and no time to search ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: is that on your launchpad page ?
<Lure> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/~lure/+archive
<Lure> Tonio_: just add deb-src and apt-get source
<Tonio_> Lure: uploading
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks
<bddebian> Heya
<hunger> Hmm.... I have two strigidaemons running eating 100% CPU plus two trackerds... is that supposed to happen?
<ScottK> Only if you are doing some kind of twisted stress test.
<hunger> ScottK: Nope. I am trying to surf the web, but obviously I can't really do that properly:-(
<Jucato> with strigi, are we ever sure of what supposed to or not supposed to happen? :)
<Jucato> (at least on KDE 3?)
* ScottK has never see two strigidaemons before.
* Jucato just killed two earlier...
<hunger> ScottK: Maybe it is just two threads.
<hunger> ScottK: Hard to tell in top..
<ScottK> Maybe.  I'd see if it persists.  If it's threads, they'll drop or change PID.
<mhb> hi folks
<mhb> ScottK: here?
<ScottK> Sort of.
<nixternal> yay, some internet...only wish it was at home though :(
<mhb> ScottK: hmm, could you rebuild kdebase with a patch and tell me if the python konsole kpart out of memory bug disappears?
<ScottK> I can try.
<ScottK> Can you put it in a PPA and rebuild it there?
<mhb> people are getting lazier all the time :o)
<mhb> I am talking about me being lazy to learn PPA, of course :o)
<mhb> yeah, I can try
<mhb> ScottK: I have narrowed the bug to about 15 lines, now all it takes is to find it
<ScottK> mhb: The laptop I have Gutsy on is affected by Bug 127772 and so building stuff like kdepim is problematic.
* DaSkreech winces at Dot
<manchicken> xgl's keybindings suck.
<vprints> did the upstream translations of dolphin for kde3 also got uploaded to *ubuntu ?
<manchicken> The Win key doesn't seem to be visible to KDE under xgl.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-12
<mhb> it's empty here without jr
<ryanakca> yeah
<ScottK> mhb: How's the package coming?
<Tm_T> where's sir?
<ScottK> Vacation.
<Tm_T> nice, really jumpy net I got today
<Tm_T> ScottK: aah, he really deserves it, but what he do in vacation if not irc?!
<mhb> ScottK: ah, yes, the package, right away
<Tm_T> Jucato: if he asks, I'm not there ;-P
<Jucato> xp_killer/nicio?
<Tm_T> yup =)
<Jucato> hehe ok
<Tm_T> I should wake up to school in, err, 2 hours
<Tm_T> yikes
<Jucato> yay!!!
<Jucato> good night hehehe
<LongPointyStick> bad Tm_T!
<Tm_T> LongPointyStick: bad?
<LongPointyStick> Tm_T: for not sleeping
<Tm_T> well its not my choice to be awake
<nixternal> OK, who added the nice green line over the KMail composer window that says "Message will signed"?
<nixternal> hehe, just a slight typo :)
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: you therE?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I am
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: found how to trace the issue
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh ? :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: strace kcmshell kcm_btpaired
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm kinda bugged that we cant get it fixed..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hu ?
<_StefanS_> oh,. nice. I suspected the issue was about bluez-utils actually
<_StefanS_> segfault and the Always Accept thingy for the bt mice
<_StefanS_> ^ those two issues
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: to what I've seen, it's like a font is non availableresource or something, I'm unsure
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I suspect you should be able to understand the problem with gdb
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: tried that aswell..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but as long as you start it via kcmshell, you should be able to trace the issue
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ho you did ? and nothing came along with this ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: it all crashes in the dbus->bluez call
<Tonio_> hum.........
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but there are so many dbus-> bluez call that work, strange.....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well this morning i saw that the changelog for bluez-utils fixed a SEGFAULT, so I hoped that was it.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ho, eventually that would be nice
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but sadly it didnt.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but why is there a dbus call on click ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: it tries to lookup the pairing of that device
<Tonio_> doesn make sense, te click is just supposed to select the line, and right click to display options.....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ah oki makes sense now.......
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well we can investigate on the bluez part then
<_StefanS_> so there was a rightclick menu at one time?
<_StefanS_> yes.. I have to recompile that whole deal with debug and trace the whole path
<_StefanS_> I checked out the dbusfilter / wrapper in kdebluetooth, and I cant find any evidence that it causes the crash; however the lookup works from a konsole using dbus-send <args> ..
<_StefanS_> freaking wierd!
<_StefanS_> tuff one indeed..
<_StefanS_> strace give me nothing useful it seems
<_StefanS_> I gotta write up some system requirements for db2 on linux, then I can probably have a look again
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ;)
<hunger> Why is does tracker keep getting started in my KDE session?
<_StefanS_> hunger: sorry, I dont know that.
<_StefanS_> hunger: maybe Hobbsee knows
<Hobbsee> tracker?  why do you even have it installed?
* hunger grumbles that he can not deinstall tracker without breaking ubuntu-desktop.
<hunger> Hobbsee: Because ubuntu-desktop depends on it.
<Hobbsee> oh, i thought it would recommend it
<Hobbsee> and you can remove u-d
<hunger> Hobbsee: So did I. Till apt said it will deinstall half the system when I remove tracker.
<hunger> At least network-manager can go without too much hassle.
<Hobbsee> hunger: gutsy?
<Hobbsee> it's a recommends.
<hunger> Hobbsee: Removing u-d is ugly as I won't automatically get any new gnome stuff installed anymore.
<Hobbsee> hunger: it's not a depends, though
* hunger wants to look and laugh occassionally;-)
<hunger> Hobbsee: One of the tracker UIs is IIRC and that in turn depends on tracker.
<viviersf> Riddell-awa, ping
<Hobbsee> iirc?
<hunger> Oh, nice, you are shipping the kontact enterprise branch:-)
<Hobbsee> hm..  they're all in recommends, or not named tracker.
<hunger> There is a new version out since monday evening by the way:-)
<Hobbsee> [19:13]  <Hobbsee> hm..  they're all in recommends, or not named tracker.
<hunger> Well, I just removed u-d... I can always reinstall it when I need to look at gnome next time.
<Jucato> O.o
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato
<Jucato> hi _StefanS_!
<_StefanS_> you old Shaolin monk.
<_StefanS_> :D
<Jucato> hahaha
<Jucato> if I'm old... what would you be? :P
<_StefanS_> ah well, I'm just a senior citizin compared to you
<_StefanS_> almost 30..
<Jucato> hahah! I'm just 6 years shy of 30 :P
<Jucato> so that makes us both old :D
<_StefanS_> yes I guess so :)
<Jucato> yay! Linspire people/creators/leaders are really... unique. :)
<Jucato> introducing AjaxWindows hehehe
<_StefanS_> oh jeez..
<_StefanS_> what did linspire ever do to linux..
<_StefanS_> not much imho.
<Jucato> heh
<_StefanS_> Jucato: nice menu for dolphin btw
<Jucato> thanks :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: works fine for basic stuff like you said
<Jucato> my only problem now is getting it into upstream... I don't know what magic Riddell-awa(y?) did to make it build on Kubuntu
<Jucato> I can't make it build using plain configure && make using upstream sources :(
<_StefanS_> err did you checkout admin stuff for kde?
<_StefanS_> think that is needed.
<_StefanS_> is/its
<Jucato> not if it's not from kde svn
<Jucato> d3lphin isn't in kde officially
<_StefanS_> no thats right..
<_StefanS_> well it does use admin like kde normally.
<_StefanS_> just checked it
<Jucato> so basically I didn't need kde-common/admin. it has it's own
<_StefanS_> well ok
<Jucato> I'm just getting the same linking errors
<Jucato> basically it's thanks to my ignorance of automake and friends obviously :)
<_StefanS_> well if its just your service menu, you can just drop in the file in src/servicemenus and and include it in Makefile.am
<_StefanS_> then it should just build it
<_StefanS_> er I mean upstream can just build it
<Jucato> oh yeah the service menu is ok.
<_StefanS_> oh ?
<_StefanS_> what else?
<Jucato> I was worrying about the Trash stuff I added :)
<_StefanS_> ah ..
<_StefanS_>  in the cpp you mean?
<Jucato> yeah.
<_StefanS_> let me try to build it then.
<Jucato> er no. I added the #include, but it requires a new lib, libkonq
<_StefanS_> from the original page
<_StefanS_> yes? but its just libkonq4
<_StefanS_> and -dev
<Jucato> and I don't know which make-related file to edit to tell the build system that it should look for libkonq. Riddell told me to add -lkonq in src/Makefile.am but that didn't work  out right
<Jucato> yep, libkonq4-dev
<_StefanS_> ah ok..
<_StefanS_> I get it.
<_StefanS_> lemme check
<Jucato> heh thanks
<Jucato> just wanted to be able to push this thing upstream too :)
* Jucato wonders how we do that in *buntu btw
<Jucato> you would think configure, make, make install is soooo easy.. wait till you try to be a developer heheh
<_StefanS_> I suspect that debuild figures something like -llibkonq out for itself, gotta see what it does
<Jucato> yeah debuild binary works perfectly
<Jucato> but pbuilder encountered the same linking errors I'm encountering when manually compiling it. Riddell did some magic to make it work...
<_StefanS_> uhm I see that -lkonq thingy
<_StefanS_> let me check with original source
<Jucato> yeah I added that -lkonq in src/Makefile.am per Riddell's guidance
<_StefanS_> ah..
<_StefanS_> well you need to re-generate the Makefiles then :)
<Jucato> that simple? how do I do that? hehehe
<_StefanS_> do_make
<_StefanS_> err wait
<_StefanS_> make -f admin/Makefile.common
<_StefanS_> that should regenerate the all the files
<_StefanS_> try it, I will be out for 30mins. Lets talk afterwards
<Jucato> ok thanks :)
<_StefanS_> it runs automake and autoconf, and god knows what else. But it should work.
<Jucato> thanks
<Jucato> it pays to know autohell I guess :)
<Jucato> me runs make again and hopes... but takes a shower first
<Jucato> _StefanS_: you are my hero!!! :)
<_StefanS_> works?? :)
<Jucato> purrrfectly :)
<_StefanS_> usually make -f debian/rules buildprep does the same for deb'ed sources
<_StefanS_> great !
<Jucato> oh yeah that one Riddell taught me too
<Jucato> but not this make -f admin/Makefile.common :)
<Jucato> I guess debuild or something does all that automatically?
<_StefanS_> yes it does
<Jucato> pfft...
<_StefanS_> I think you have to adapt it to do it though.. as part of the packaging
<Jucato> silly debian packaging protecting me from all these
<_StefanS_> :D
<Jucato> although I'm perplexed why debuild works, but not pbuilder... oh well
<Jucato> thank you, thank you, thank you! :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yes but pbuilder is more unsubjective as it does a full system build (so I was told)
<Jucato> so my patch really works... only my brain doesn't heheh
<_StefanS_> heh
<_StefanS_> argh gotta do some boring work.
<Jucato> gotta do some boring reviewing :)
<Jucato> so that I can do more boring heavy studying :)
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> thats the way things are.
<Jucato> very much :)
* Jucato puts automake and cmake on his list of TODO
<Jucato> hard to be studying from scratch at a time when big switches are happening... KDE 3 to 4, automake to cmake...
<_StefanS_> great.. dolphin detail view doesn't react to font sizes
<_StefanS_> only icon view does
* Jucato thought Riddell was going to make Previews the default view mode..
<_StefanS_> I thought the Up button was going to be there default aswell.
<Jucato> heh :)
<_StefanS_> oh well
<_StefanS_> nothing is perfect
<Jucato> "that's the way things are" :)
<_StefanS_> I just bought a new motherboard and a DVI-KVM switch.. time for some serious image quality
<Jucato> oh wait, it is Previews :)
<Jucato> I just needed to mv d3lphinrc :P
<_StefanS_> heh
<_StefanS_> oh the fontsizes was also wrong because of my rc file
<_StefanS_> works now
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> silly rc files :)
<_StefanS_> yes
<Jucato> yay dinner!
<Jucato> thanks again _StefanS_!! :)
<_StefanS_> no probs
<ryanakca> Jucato: hmm... do you have a list of all the ServiceTypes? Or a page documenting the creation of those .desktop files?
<Jucato> ryanakca: sorry I was having dinner. the ServiceTypes are the same as MIME types afaik. except that I think dolphin/d3lphin has trouble accepting the all/all type
<Jucato> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Creating_Konqueror_Service_Menus
<Jucato> I'd have to check with the current Dolphin if it still has this problem
* Jucato will brb
<Vaelen> It looks like acroread is missing in the current devel apt repository.  The package is there, but is empty.  Am I missing something obvious?
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> Vaelen: it shouldnt be there at all.
<Hobbsee> (non-redistributable)
<Vaelen> Ok, that makes sense.  Is there an 'official' way to install non-redistributable stuff?
<Vaelen> Or should I just grab it from adobe?
<Hobbsee> adobe, really.  i think medibuntu is still distributing it ( but i've got no idea how *that's* legal)
<Vaelen> Ok, cool.  Thanks. :)
<Vaelen> Hey, on a side note...
<Vaelen> (Since I've got you anyway)'
<Vaelen> A week or two ago there was discussion in here about needing a replacement for Adept.
<Vaelen> But people were saying that nobody had wanted to tackle it.
<Hobbsee> where was teh discussion?
<Hobbsee> k-u?
<Vaelen> This channel.
<Hobbsee> oh right
<Vaelen> I was wondering what sort of features people were looking for, or what they wanted different from Adept.
<Vaelen> (Because I don't know the history of why they don't like Adept.)
<Hobbsee> to make it more like synaptic, i think
<Vaelen> Ok.  I haven't used that (although I know what it is), I'll grab it and give it a try and see how it differs.
<Vaelen> I also remember something about wanting a standard base with a pluggable gui so that there could be one tool for all of the ubuntu builds, just with different guis on it.
<Hobbsee> that would be nice
<Vaelen> I thought I'd take a stab at it.  Though I can't devote loads of time to it right now, I can certainly mess with it some at least.
<Vaelen> They metioned something about a python apt library.  Do you know what they meant?
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: knows more than i do.  but there's a package called python-apt
<manchicken_> What do I know?
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: about adept
<hunger> Is there spam protection in standard kubuntu?
<manchicken_> Vaelen: I would actually advise against coming up with something that massive on your own.  There are some great folks involved in the package management software involved in all of Ubuntudom that you should probably try to get onboard before attempting such a feat.
<Hobbsee> hunger: in kmail?  i think so
<manchicken_> Vaelen: mvo and Riddell being at the top of that list.
<hunger> Hobbsee: Hmmm... I guess I have overridden it then:-(
* Hobbsee wants to play around with apt, at some point
<Hobbsee> well, play with apt some more
<Vaelen> Ok, should I just shoot them an email then?
<manchicken_> Vaelen: I would try to see if you could put your item on a meeting agenda, actually.
* Vaelen is new to working with the group.
<manchicken_> I know mhb is also interested in seeing some change in the package management, and as a minimal maintainer of Adept I wouldn't mind seeing some changes for the better either.
<Vaelen> Just add it to the wiki for the next meeting agenda?
<manchicken_> A change to the package manager seems to be the sort of thing you want some community buy-in and input before doing.
<rivo> hi, can anyone tell me what's causing bug #139022? packaging? launchpad problem?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139022 in dolphin "d3lphin estonian translations missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139022
<Vaelen> I'm just looking for a way to help out, and my strongpoint is usually in coding.  I overheard the conversation about Adept a while back and thought that I might be able to help there. :)
<manchicken_> Vaelen: That's what I'd do.
<manchicken_> Vaelen: Well Adept is currently in C++ using STL, Qt3, and KDE3.
<manchicken_> Vaelen: I hear that Qt4/KDE4 ports are already in the works.
<manchicken_> Vaelen: I wouldn't be opposed to a Qt4/KDE4 Python manager as long as it performed reasonably well.
<Vaelen> Ok.  I have some experience with QT4 already, but not with QT3, but I would assume that new stuff would be QT4. :)
<manchicken_> I think that Qt4 actually has a way to just bind an object to a list view though these days.
<manchicken_> Vaelen: Well, new is a relative term :)
<Vaelen> Yeah, it does, although I haven't messed with it much yet.
<manchicken_> Vaelen: If you've never done anything with Qt3 then it'll be new to you :)
<Vaelen> haha, true
<Vaelen> When are the meetings usually held?
<manchicken_> Hobbsee would know that better than I would.
<Hobbsee> first wednesday or thursday of every month
<Vaelen> Around what time, usually?
<manchicken_> 2100UTC IIRC
<Hobbsee> depends
<Hobbsee> Vaelen: the australian tends to make the meeting times, as they block on her.
<Hobbsee> Vaelen: where are you?
<Vaelen> I'm not married to Python either, I had just heard other discussion of using it.  (My main languages are Java and Perl, actually.)
<Vaelen> Austin, TX
<Vaelen> USA
<Vaelen> UTC-5 (or 6 depending on DST, which I hate)
<Jucato> eeek! more like Synaptic? :) :/ :O
<Hobbsee> Jucato: not gtk.  thank goodness
<Hobbsee> Vaelen: right...
<Jucato> yeah :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: although I received this comment (identity withheld) that Kubuntu is trying too much to match/copy/measure up to Ubuntu... so I just found that "like Synaptic" thing a bit ironic :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> no, we'll take the good bits.
<Jucato> that practically means removing anything GTK :)
<Jucato> j/k heh
<Jucato> Adept is just a wee bit scary right now... practically made up of 3 languages... Qt/KDE, Python, and STL :)
<nixternal> oi oi
<Jucato> yo
<Jucato> oh crap!!!
<nixternal> har
<Jucato> I just ran cmakekde in cs (source) instead of cb (build)
<nixternal> that is fun
<nixternal> rm .
<nixternal> svn up :)
<Jucato> yeah :)
<Jucato> gr...
<nixternal> I do that quite often
<nixternal> how is the svn looking for kde 4? beta 2 doesn't even come close to working for me
<Jucato> oh btw... if you svn up qt-copy then ./apply-patches, do you need to run configure again, or straight make?
<nixternal> you will need to run ./configure again just in case you deleted anything it may need
<nixternal> safety precaution more than anything
<Jucato> ah ok. so I was doing it correctly :)
<nixternal> if it didn't need it, it should config fairly quickly
<Jucato> well this will be the first time I svn up after beta 2, so let's see what will happen..
<Jucato> I need to rebuild kwin with composite this time.. after I figure out how
<nixternal> I thought it was already there, you just have to enable it, which doesn't work all that great
<Jucato> it needs to be built last time I tried to run it, even with my xorg.conf setup with Composite enabled
<Jucato> I would run kwin manually and get the message that it wasn't built with composite
<Jucato> I guess because I didn't have libxcomposite-dev installed that time?
<nixternal> dunno truthfully, haven't messed with it really
* Jucato would love to get involved in plasma development... but after the later semi-mishap with d3lphin, he'd rather not yet
<nixternal> hehe, what happened?
<nixternal> hopefully I can get to work on the translation tab for kdelibs this week...it is looking good thus far
<Jucato> just got blocked by the whole automake thing... C++ isn't enough
<Jucato> looks like I'll have wrap my head around both cmake and automake soonish
<Jucato> a translation tab other than the one currently in right now?
<nixternal> well, adding a spot for LP translators in the current one
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> isn't kdelibs frozen yet?
<Jucato> or will it be just our little secret? :)
<nixternal> not for KDE 4, for KUbuntu
<Jucato> aaah
* Jucato stirs up some cold choco before getting into study mode
<Jucato> hm... looks like the libpython-guidance bug still hasn't been fixed?
<manchicken_> How do we not have a lolcode interpreter available?
<manchicken_> We're missing out on the premier language of the 21st centure.
<manchicken_> century*
<mhb> evening
<ScottK> evening mhb.
<ScottK> How's kdebase?
<mhb> ScottK: well, I built the package this morning
<ScottK> And?
<ScottK> Give me a link and I'll try it out.
<mhb> ScottK: yup
<mhb> http://mhb.ath.cx/tmp/konsole_3.5.7-1ubuntu19_i386.deb
<mhb> ScottK: ^^
* ScottK gets.
<mhb> ScottK: by the way, is it possible to debuild just one package?
<mhb> ScottK: binary package, that is
<ScottK> mhb: Not without modifying the package extensively.
<mhb> ScottK: okay
<ScottK> mhb: gd-test.py does NOT crash with out of memory.  YEAH!!!
<ScottK> mhb: Congratulations.
<mhb> ScottK: thanks, but it's not really the patch, it's just the revert
<ScottK> OK.  Well one step at a time.
<mhb> ScottK: yeah, I'll take a look at it and try to find the culprit in there.
<ScottK> You've officially got it narrowed down then.
<ScottK> mhb: BTW, when rolling your own test versions, it's generally better to use non-official version numbers that are lower than the next official version.  Something like ...ubuntu18~mhb1.
<mhb> ScottK: yes, but that would mean I have to do more edits than just "debuild -nc -uc" and I am a lazy guy :o)
<ScottK> mhb: Yes, but that would also mean less risk for the guy testing for you ...
<mhb> ScottK: hmm, yes
<mhb> sorry then
<mhb> btw, I thought debuild builds the current version
<ScottK> It builds whatever version debian/changelog says is current.
<mhb> ScottK: yeah. But I didn't edit that, so perhaps your package is just outdated.
<ScottK> I didn't look to see how that compares to what's current.
<ScottK> I didn't check to see if you incremented the version.
<mhb> I didn't
<ScottK> In any case it's a good practice.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Now, for example, if your .deb caused a crash and apport reported it, there'd be no way to distinguish (other than the reporter saying so) that it was an unofficial verions.
<ScottK> verions/version.
<mhb> ah, okay.
<ScottK> It's not a big deal for a small test like this, but good habits start in small things.
* mhb hopes Lure, allee and toma don't read planet.ubuntu.com :o)
<manchicken> Do we have any good compiz or beryl support yet?
<manchicken> I'm sad having this wonderful 3D card and not being able to do anything with it.
<mhb> manchicken: no, we don't
<manchicken> That's sad.
<manchicken> It makes me want to cry.
<manchicken> Beryl actually worked under Feisyt.
<mhb> manchicken: well, compiz works if you enable it using the GNOME's Desktop Effects
<mhb> manchicken: but I don't think that will cheer you up
<manchicken> Oh really?
<manchicken> It might.
<manchicken> I'm not anti-gnome.
<manchicken> I'm just pro-KDE :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-13
<nosrednaekim> in case anyone was wondering.. performance with the new ATI driver is better.
<jjesse> ok after gone for pretty much  a week i'm back for a bit
<Jucato> hi jjesse! :)
<jjesse> thanks Jucato
<nixternal> jjesse: got your email, sitting in class learning how to do...hold on, let me know think about what class I am in :)
<jjesse> grin thats funny
<Jucato> moin nixternal! :)
<nixternal> ya, to bad my grammar is awful
<jjesse> umm asp.net class?
<nixternal> hell no!
<nixternal> javascript, adv. html, adv. css stuff
<jjesse> zoned out for a bit, how is class?
<nixternal> boring
<nixternal> I am almost zoning out, but I am chatting with the x-wife right now
<nixternal> she found out my handle and now she is stalking
<jjesse> funy thing is that i'm chatting with your x-wife as well
<nixternal> holy smokes, so you are that guy
<jjesse> grin :)
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal> truthfully, I didn't think you looked like a gremlin..she is rude :p
<jjesse> grin not a total gremlin
<nixternal> haha
<jjesse> man i love the family guy
<jjesse> and here in toronto family guy and simpsons are on like other half hour
<jjesse> on all the channels that i get in the hotel
<nixternal> nice
<jjesse> nixternal: where do we stand for string freeze?
<nixternal> like right now
<nixternal> I need to do some touching up and that will be it
<jjesse> what i meant is how are we doing?
<nixternal> I have been stranded all week w/o internet, so I couldn't do anything
* jjesse got approved to be at UDS-Boston
<jjesse> and i've been swamped w/ work for 3 weeks :(
<nixternal> argh, our stupid government hasn't said if I can miss school yet
<jjesse> argh :)
<nixternal> I told my x that I might be in boston that week and she was going to come up for the weekend
<jjesse> just heard from my boss today, need to email
<nixternal> nice
<ryanakca> Jucato: thanks :)
<Kubuntero> hi Jucato
<_StefanS_> morning!
<_StefanS_> happy day , sun is shining.
* _StefanS_ is in a good mood today
<Jucato> yay! :)
<Jucato> too bad I don't have questions for today :)
<Jucato> PPA & Packaging class tonight...
<_StefanS_> hehe
* Hobbsee waves
* Jucato fights back with a bigger wave :)
<Jucato> always nice to have Hobbsee brighten your day more, eh _StefanS_? :)
* _StefanS_ jumps and waves
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> ugh! raining while sun is shining brightly
<Hobbsee> you havent moved to singapore, have you?
<Hobbsee> sounds about normal for there - no idea about wider asia, though
<Jucato> it's a bit common here too... but the sticky, humid feeling that it brings is so...
<hunger> How can I stop the strigi desktop search applet from being loaded?
<hunger> It is rather useless with it looking for filenames only.
* Jucato thought the true power of strigi only came with nepomuk-kde
<jeroenvrp> goodmornign folks
<jeroenvrp> what am I doing wrong: see bug #139319
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139319 in update-manager "Update-manager (from Feisty to Gutsy) crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139319
<mhb> hi developers
<allee> morning mhb
<Jucato> hi mhb! hi allee!
<mhb> hi allee, do you still like me after criticising your favourite photo management app? :o)
<allee> mhb: oh, I must have ignored you!  What was you failed try to piss me off :)
<mhb> allee: my blog post at planet.ubuntu.com tried to do it, but I am happy that it failed .o)
<Hobbsee> hm - why does ktorrent not install any documentation?
<gnomefreak> thats nixternal's fault ;)
<allee> mhb: hey, good.  I more or less agree with you.    Problem is that I know digikam too often to not realize them anymore ;)
<Lure> allee: did you try new libgphoto2? It fixed the problem for me...
<nixternal> Hobbsee: because ktorrent doesn't have any documentation - which they have been saying for a year now that they are almost done with it
<Hobbsee> ah right
<mhb> allee: thanks for the support! But it seems that most users are against UI changes - after all, it works for them, so they see no point in it
<allee> mhb: UI will be review before first KDE 4.0 release.  I'll ping you when the discussion start (and I find the time to read the ml)
<mhb> allee: ah, thank you
<manchicken> Hmm... some very strange behavior from kontact today.
<manchicken> I select all and shift-delete from my Junk Mail folder, and it puts a line through all the items and changes all the subjects to "No Subject"
<manchicken> I'll see what happens after these updates.
<manchicken> Bug #117363 seems to be an issue with kmail indexing files that are not there.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117363 in kdepim "Kontact/KMail recieved SIGSEGV while deleting message..." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117363
<manchicken> I've updated the bug with the info I noticed.
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hiya bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<n8k99> Hi Jucato
<Jucato> n8k99!! :)
<n8k99> hehe
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> quick question about that team report you guys want me to do
* DaSkreech waves
<coreymon77> do you just want me to list key points about tribe 6?
<Hobbsee> oh yes, i had some questinos for you, too
<coreymon77> as in, summarize the release notes for tribe 6
<coreymon77> or more stuff too
<Hobbsee> we're not having a formal t6 release...
* Hobbsee is unsure abotu what you're meaning
<coreymon77> i mean this
<coreymon77> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe6/Kubuntu
<coreymon77> do you just want me to summarize this for the team report
<coreymon77> or something else
<coreymon77> hello?
<DaSkreech> polo!
<coreymon77> fish out of water!
<coreymon77> ;)
<DaSkreech> dag nab it!
<DaSkreech> stupid noisy flippers
<Hobbsee> oh, the team report that jono wanted?
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> you guys asked me to do it
<Hobbsee> good question
<Hobbsee> i dont remember the answer currently, and i'm attempting to go to bed
<DaSkreech> Night Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> night!
<Jucato> sweet dreams of pink ponies Hobbsee!
<DaSkreech> Pink?
* DaSkreech goes to get a new can of paint
<Hobbsee> mmm...ponies
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> we have to fight for the P release to be named like that
<Jucato> we lost the hungry hippo :(
<DaSkreech> Yeah well Hippos are dangerous
<manchicken_> Riddell-awa: ping?
<mhb> manchicken_: expect a reply in a week or so
<manchicken_> Ah.
<manchicken_> heh
<manchicken_> That's some serious latency.
<mhb> manchicken_: some other people are here to help you, though :o)
<manchicken_> I just wanted to know if his Adept branch was up to date.
<manchicken_> We need bzr branches for all packages :)
<manchicken> Okay, so this is crazy.  I have all of the KDE4 packages installed, but there is no /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<nixternal> that rocks!
<stdin> manchicken: you need the new package kdebase-workspace
<manchicken> Ooh.
<manchicken> Does that take care of all the environmental stuff for you, too?
<stdin> no, you have to edit it to set the path and stuff
<stdin> and there'll be not kicker too, and no replacement :p
<manchicken> Okay.
<manchicken> Is kicker going away, or is it just missing?
<manchicken> I'm guessing plasma would take over where kicker leaves.
<nixternal> OK, where are my core-devs at? I have a kubuntu-docs package that needs to get uploaded asap
<manchicken> Your core-devs?  That sounds dirty.
<nixternal> today, well yesterday at 00:00:00, string freeze went into effect
<nixternal> it is dirty, especially when they don't respond
<manchicken> Yeah, so kde4 is not so good right now.  heh
<stdin> it's more stable, if you can't do anything with it it's hard to break :p
<Tm_T> stdin: my KDE4 doesnt crash
<Tm_T> ...because it doesnt run
<stdin> I was about to guess that ;)
<gnomefreak> qdbus lock up?
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: bug 139483 , is that your issue as well?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139483 in ubuntu "qdbus deadlock when starting kde4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139483
<gnomefreak> oh shit brb someone is yelling at me :(
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: no, I haven't compiled my KDE4 in weeks
<kwwii> if you were married that would be your wife
<gnomefreak> kwwii: im not married to her yet and i already want a divorce :(
<gnomefreak> for gutsy i still need to follow http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php?
* gnomefreak wonders how full session works
<kwwii> lol
<gnomefreak> the instructions are a bit confusing whom ever wrote the announcment
<gnomefreak> whomever*
<gnomefreak> example: you have to run the export commands and place the export commands at the top of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<gnomefreak> shouldnt usr/lib do that for you?
<stdin> the kde4 libs aren't in /usr/lib, they're in /usr/lib/kde4/lib
<stdin> so it needs those exports to work
<gnomefreak> ah
* gnomefreak cant wait for amarok2 and koffice2 to be pushed out of new
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-14
<gnomefreak> damn kdelibs5 is huge
<gnomefreak> ok when putting hte export lines at top of the /usr/lib/kde4/bin that is after the comments above the trap line?
<stdin> gnomefreak: shouldn't matter too much, I tend to put it right after "#!/bin/sh" tho
<gnomefreak> stdin: yeah i added them as first uncommented line
<gnomefreak> above trap line
<stdin> just remember there'll be no kicker in the full session
<stdin> ooh, too late :p
<gnomefreak> lol there is nothing here including menu
<stdin> I was just going to say then when you left :p
<stdin> you can start apps from krunner, but that's about it
<gnomefreak> thats what im doing atm
<gnomefreak> its nice though
* daSkreech waves
* Hobbsee waves back
* daSkreech steps back and lets the wave go to Jucato
<daSkreech> Funny I just thought of Waves (having come from the seashore where the hurricane has torn up a road an a half of houses) and thought .o0(I wonder if Hobbsee is on) and lo! you were
* Jucato waves back back
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> it's my timezone.  ish.
<daSkreech> Yah I know
<daSkreech>  Jucato (as I found out today) signs in before breakfast :)
<daSkreech> not as bad as my friend who signs in before getting out of bed
<Jucato> my bed is directly in front my computer. so when I stand up, the first thing I reach for is the on switch :)
* Hobbsee hasnt had breakfast yet
<Jucato> er.. by now you haven't had lunch yet either :)
<Hobbsee> true
* Jucato hates to ask this... but...
<Jucato> How do our changes/patches get to upstream btw?
<daSkreech> By USPO
<Jucato> USPO?
<Jucato> !uspo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uspo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hehe
<daSkreech> United states Post Office
<daSkreech> Wether rain or shine sleet or snow, It must get through!
<Jucato> ...
<Jucato> oookaaaay....
* Jucato will ask later at a more sane hour
<daSkreech> Jucato: that's the motto of the US post office
<daSkreech> from back in the days when it was started in the wild west and postmen used to get shot if they didn't freeze to death
<Hobbsee> Jucato: someone commits them to kdesvn, usually
<Jucato> um... oh... ok :)
<Jucato> thanks
* Jucato thought we had a sort of (semi-)automated process for that
<Hobbsee> i dont know, i usually pull patches from upstream
* Jucato will ask later about this FOSSCamp thing..
<Jucato> but for now... lunch!! :)
* Jucato thins Hobbsee should eat too
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> yes
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: you had questions you wanted to ask me?
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: hello?
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: i have to go to sleep soon, so please hurry up and answer
<daSkreech> She's at lunch I think
<coreymon77> daSkreech: oh
<coreymon77> daSkreech: how long do you think
<daSkreech> I don't know I've never seen her eat
<daSkreech> coreymon77: is it a discussion?
<coreymon77> because its 12:00 midnight where i am, i got up at 7:10 in the morning after staying up till 2:30 and i have to get up at 9:00 tomorrow
* Hobbsee is on the phone, actually
* daSkreech imagines Hobbsee eats shish-kabob a lot
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: oh
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: just about #kubuntu support, how to make it better, etc.
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: youre there
<Hobbsee> i'll email them
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: just ask me
<Hobbsee> fsvo there, yes.  i'm on hold at the moment
<daSkreech> I was about to suggest that
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: im here for the moment
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: so might as well ask me in person
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: what do you see as teh problems in getting support in #kubuntu, and how do you think they can be fixed?
<Hobbsee> and why do you think it's quieter lately than usual?
<coreymon77> that ones easy
<coreymon77> school has just started for most people
<coreymon77> so people are more busy now than they are normally
<coreymon77> and as for problems getting support in the channel
<coreymon77> i personally have not had any
<coreymon77> the #kubuntu channel is actually the nicest, best support channel ive ever been to
<coreymon77> the #ubuntu channel on the other hand
<coreymon77> but thats not the question
<Hobbsee> it seems that a lot of people dont get naswers
<coreymon77> thats true
<coreymon77> because only a few people are typically active at a time
<daSkreech> true
<coreymon77> and nobody knows everything
<coreymon77> and if you are not on at the same time as the really experienced users
<daSkreech> i spend up late answering things cause I'm the only "support" on hand
<coreymon77> you may have a bit of trouble
<Hobbsee> how do you think we should draw more experienced users to answer questions in #kubuntu?
<n8k99> pay them!!!
* n8k99 jokes
<coreymon77> what the channel needs is more people, spread out among more timezones that are actually experienced, so that no matter what time you are on, there are people who know what they are doing
<daSkreech> true
<Hobbsee> indeed, but how do we draw them?
<Hobbsee> hmm.  i remember why i usually call these guys at night now.
<daSkreech> coreymon77: does anyone monitor the other locales chan?
<coreymon77> casue at the moment, if you are not on when either intellikey, dascreech, jucato or jhutchins are, you will have some trouble
<coreymon77> daSkreech: i stick around in the canadian and the israeli ones
<daSkreech> There are a few others
<daSkreech> Blueskaj I've found to be very helpful
<n8k99> and Jucato just came off a month long hiatus
<coreymon77> daSkreech: they are the mains
<daSkreech> I'll actually stop helping someone if BluesKaj starts talking to them
<daSkreech> as in not even watch what he is saying to make sure it's right
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: all we have is them, a couple others, my wireless knowledge and any other tidbits that people might know
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: we need more experienced knowledgeable "support" people
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> how do we get them, though?
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: and we need them spread out over more time zones
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: that, i dont know
<daSkreech> positive reinforcement
<daSkreech> and encouragement of what little they know
<daSkreech> many people know answers but just assume they might be wrong
<coreymon77> everyone knows something
<coreymon77> everyones good at their little area
<daSkreech> I think that if we start encouraging people who say the right thing
<daSkreech> by thanking them
<coreymon77> minenhappens to be wireless
<daSkreech> as a third party they will be more inclined to try
<daSkreech> I know squat about wireless but I help anyway :)
<n8k99> it helps if someone acknowledges the support you give
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: daSkreech is entirely right, the problem is that people are afraid to give support because they are afraid they might be wrong and therefore be responsible for messing up someones system
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: we need to encourage people to give any support they have
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: if they are wrong, they will be corrected, no worries
<daSkreech> coreymon77: when people have *just* worked out a solution for themselves like in the past few days and someone asks about it they jump to answer
<Hobbsee> oh, there's a thought
<daSkreech> They just never put that into a philosphy of answering if they even know a dim path
<coreymon77> daSkreech: exactly
<daSkreech> Maybe we should have a KoK :)
<coreymon77> daSkreech: the reason im good at wireless problems is because i have had so many problems with it my self over my linux experience
<coreymon77> daSkreech: a what?
<daSkreech> Kode of konduct
<coreymon77> lol
<daSkreech> for the Kubuntu Khan :)
<daSkreech> Oh that doesn't work at all!
<coreymon77> dont we just use the CoC
<daSkreech> !doesnt work | daSkreech
<coreymon77> lol
<daSkreech> Well this is to promote help in the channel so it's our Kode of praise and how to Korrect someone who is giving wrong info
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> we get the point with the k's
<coreymon77> you can stop now
<daSkreech> so they won't shut up ever after but will have a clearer idea as to how to a) give answers and b) find solutions if they don't know the answer
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: its the same psychology as to why many people dont raise their hands to answer questions at school
<daSkreech> I think that from a selection od lurking regulars who know how to at least look for solutions we should get a crop of maybe 5 new super support
<daSkreech> cause they were drinking before class?
<daSkreech> >_>
<daSkreech> <_<
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: they are affraid that they will give a wrong answer and then get yelled and laughed at
<daSkreech> Oh right of course :)
<coreymon77> ...
<coreymon77> daSkreech: exactly, i dont necessarily know the solutions to all questions and problems, but i know where to find many solutions
<coreymon77> daSkreech: when i help someone with wireless
<daSkreech> just need to pass that on to others
<coreymon77> daSkreech: lots of my info is taken from the wiki
<daSkreech> and forums as well
<coreymon77> daSkreech: i dont know all of this stuff by heart
<Hobbsee> tue
<coreymon77> i just know where to find it
<daSkreech> I recall one guy who was around for about three weeks that just was a monster at searching the forums and coming up with a close solution
<coreymon77> exactly
<Hobbsee> er, true
<coreymon77> we should encourage people that it doesnt matter if they actually know te answer or not
<coreymon77> its better to know where to find it
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: but daSkreech is right, we all know people who lurk in the channel alot and are regulars
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: we need to go and get a few more "super supports" that know where to find things so that no matter what time or timezone, someone is always there
<Hobbsee> indeed.  i just wonder how.
* daSkreech looks at coreymon77
<coreymon77> what?
<coreymon77> i could be one of them
<coreymon77> but i cant always be on
<coreymon77> because of school
<coreymon77> id have to be part time
<coreymon77> maybe we can ask BluesKaj to be one
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: any more questions
<coreymon77> ?
<Hobbsee> what do you think should be done with #ubuntu ?
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: meaning?
<Hobbsee> to make it better for getting support
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: people have to be nicer there
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: i dont frequent that channel, as a matter of fact, im barely ever there
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: but its not the same atmosphere
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: its colder
<emonkey> maybe it's possible to find goo supporters in native kubuntu language channels... in -de there are many people, but at the moment I don't know if there's one who could help
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: it seems to have more of the "we WILL laugh at you if you say something wrong" type of atmosphere to it
<Hobbsee> right
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: that as to be changed
<coreymon77> has*
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: next?
<daSkreech> coreymon77: and they have echoes
<coreymon77> daSkreech: what?
<Hobbsee> i think that was it, at the moment
* Hobbsee goes off to have breakfast
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: goodnight
<Hobbsee> night!
<coreymon77> daSkreech: what do you mean?
<daSkreech> coreymon77: have you ever seen people asking for help in there
<daSkreech> they just keep asking the same question over and over till they logout
<daSkreech> at one point about 1/3 of the questions I was fielding in #kubuntu was for people in Ubuntu who got frustrated by the IRC chan
<coreymon77> daSkreech: thats because nobody helps
<daSkreech> I know
<nixternal> Hobbsee: feel like doing a doc upload for me?
<daSkreech> I got some of them to install Kubuntu so it wasn't always a loss :)
<Hobbsee> nope.  see teh part about breakfast
<nixternal> grr
<emonkey> 
<nixternal> need to hurry and get this in so the translations can begin
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: oh ya, nixternal is one of the "super supports" too
<nixternal> huh?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: when you get a chance -> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/docs/
<Hobbsee> nixternal: email me.  irc makes a bad todo list.
<coreymon77> nixternal: we were talking about the kubuntu channel, and were listing off a bunch of people who we consider the "super supports"
<nixternal> I don't help anyone
<nixternal> I just k/b people
<nixternal> roger that Hobbsee
<coreymon77> nixternal: meaning experienced users who actually know what they are doing
<nixternal> once again, that isn't me :)
<coreymon77> ???
<coreymon77> it isnt
<coreymon77> i thought i see you around alot
* Hobbsee is the same as nixternal
<coreymon77> anyways
<nixternal> you have mail!
<coreymon77> night everyone
<Hobbsee> woo!  more mail!
<coreymon77> its 12:40 in the morning here and i have to get up at 9
<coreymon77> so its sleep time
<coreymon77> gnight
<nixternal> g'nite coreymon77
<daSkreech> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> yes!
<nixternal> dude, Vista rocks..I don't know what people were talking about
<nixternal> it is so secure
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: can i have op for a sec?
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: :P
<nixternal> I mean, it asks me multiple times if I want to do this or that...I accidentally said no to a pop up earlier, and I haven't eaten in 4 days
<Hobbsee> what for?
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: im joking
<Hobbsee> oh, ick
<Hobbsee> why is xp_killer in there?
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: when nixternal said that whole, vista rocks thing
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: i threw in a ban joke
<nixternal> a bad joke :)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> keep a watch on xp_killer.  he's a bit of a troll
<coreymon77> nixternal: no, a ban joke
<nixternal> Hobbsee: that I know, I have booted him in the past
<Hobbsee> nixternal: across how many channels?  :)
<nixternal> sometimes though, he can offer some decent help from what I have seen
<nixternal> probably 4 :)
<coreymon77> ive noticed
<coreymon77> hes kinda trolling in kubuntu
<Hobbsee> yay, flaccid.
<Hobbsee> those two will probably keep egging each other on.
<coreymon77> i know
<nixternal> hehe
<coreymon77> xp_killer is telling people to go against howtos though
<nixternal> it is time for some sleep...g'nite everyone
<Hobbsee> damn, nixternal
<Hobbsee> dont go to sleep
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> or at least, kickban any offenders in #Kubuntu before you do
* Hobbsee is going out too
<nixternal> hahaha
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: just go take care of xp_killer before you go
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: night all
<coreymon77> i mean
<coreymon77> night all
<coreymon77> no highlight
* Hobbsee --> gone
<Jucato> drat! missed both Hobbsee and coreymon...
* Jucato doesn't mind missing nixternal...
<daSkreech> That's harsh man :)
<Jucato> hehe /me <3 nixternal
<Jucato> er..
* Jucato <3 nixternal
<Jucato> and nothing will change that! not even Vista :)
<daSkreech> :-)
<n8k99> ah
<n8k99> transglobal geek love!!
* daSkreech pokes jucato
<Jucato> that hurts!
<daSkreech> I didn't use the stick!
<daSkreech> Pressersation Ctrl+M in konv
<Jucato> huh?
<daSkreech> Press Ctrl+M in konversation
<Jucato> it hides the menu. why?
<daSkreech> Does it prompt you?
<Jucato> yes
<daSkreech> Why don't all K apps do that?
<Jucato> afaik most of them have that feature, but disabled by default. not really sure
<Jucato> #kde-devel probably?
<daSkreech> Why don't we turn them on in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> you think he'd agree? :)
<daSkreech> I think it's useful enough to not freak out first time users
<daSkreech> and it has a button to say don't show me this again
* Jucato has no opinion on the issue
<daSkreech> or at least heavy usage apps like amarok and kopete
<Jucato> the amarok devs approached the issue by disabling the feature all together
<daSkreech> I know I saw
* Jucato shrugs... sorry
<daSkreech> Well bed time
<daSkreech> Night night
<Jucato> night
<allee> morning
<daSkreech> morning
* Jucato looks at the mid-afternoon sky...
<Jucato> good morning allee :)
* daSkreech looks at 2:30 on hte clock
<Jucato> +12 hours :)
<freeflying> hi all
<allee> Fact, like a physical law: everytime of the day is better than an early morning ;-)
<mhb> Jucato: it's like this: fosscamp during the weekend, then Mo-Fri is UDS
<Jucato> ah I see. thanks for the clarification :)
<mhb> Jucato: so it's part of the Canonical summit, but not really part of UDS
<_StefanS_> mornings!
<_StefanS_> Jucato, mhb !
<Jucato> moin _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> so wassup kids
<_StefanS_> :D
* Jucato is down :)
<Jucato> going for a short nap.
<Jucato> need to store and save energy for tomorrow :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: see you
<Jucato> SFD celebration yay!
<mhb> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hmm I think the "GDebi Package Installer" should just be named "Package Installer"
<_StefanS_> (when rightclicking on a .deb file)
<ScottK> I think we shouldn't have it installed by default, but that's not a popular view around here.
<ScottK> Hello mhb.
<_StefanS_> having it available is nice I think, doesn't hurt. I just sorta hate to spell through the applicationname when I actually just need to identify an action
<ScottK> I don't mind it being availalbe, I just think that installed by default leans a bit far forward in encouraging users to install 3rd party crack.
<_StefanS_> oh yep.. indeed
<_StefanS_> maybe a warning would be suitable
<allee> _StefanS_: what's the status of kblueooth kcm paired devices crash?  AFAIR you had a look at it
<_StefanS_> allee: right I did, still no progress unfortunately.
<_StefanS_> allee: I will try to look at it later
<allee> _StefanS_: okay.  I'll keep pestering you ;)
<_StefanS_> allee: please do
<_StefanS_> allee: the bug is really freaking me out, and there's another on aswell for bt mice, causing it to ask for permission to pair it all the time
<allee> _StefanS_: pester (tpatzig?) on #kdeblueooth
<_StefanS_> allee: i'll catch him
<gomatteo> Hi all. I'm thinking that we don't need python for daemons, like guidance-power-manager or guidance-power-manager
<gomatteo> Why not rewrite them in C++?
<Jucato> gomatteo: in the meantime, you might want to Google about this. the topic has been discussed/blogged/posted before by the developers of guidance.
* Jucato doesn't have the exact links
<hunger> How do I stop that damn strigi applet from getting started?
<Jucato> hunger: /usr/share/autostart ?
<gomatteo> Jucato: Thanks, I googled but don't find anything useful. I'll search better
<hunger> Jucato: There must be a way to turn this of per user or at least one where that applet does not get restarted after each upgrade:-(
<Jucato> "should be" vs. "there is"... :(
<Jucato> there should be a dialog box asking if the user wants it to be started at login, ala korgac or adept_notifier
<allee> _StefanS_: when you merge beta7 please add in kblueplugd after app = on the next line:
<allee> if app.isSessionRestored() : quit()
<allee> stops kblueplugd that are restored via session management.
* allee SIGLUNCH
* Jucato patiently waits for SIGSUPPER
* emonkey already had SIGKEBAP
<_StefanS_> allee: ok
<_StefanS_> allee: isn't that part of the kubuntu patches? I was to merge them also
* allee sends  SIGTEA  around
<allee> _StefanS_: yes it's kubuntu specific.  But Tonio_ last uploaded pkgs does not contain the fix
<milian> since todays upgrade cedega and wine wont work in windowed mode - they make my xorg restart
<milian> is there an apt-log or something?
<milian> to see which packages were upgraded?
<milian> ah, found it
<manchicken> Does anybody know who Marco Maini is?
<Jucato> sunds family
<Jucato> er.. familiar
<manchicken> He's putting a lot of nonsensical stuff into adept bugs.  It's kinda... confusing.
<LongPointyStick> does it give you an irc nick?
<manchicken> maini10 IIRC
<manchicken> I've never seen that nick around though.
* Jucato wonders where he've seen the name before
<Jucato> google mostly shows LP stuf
<Jucato> stuff*
<manchicken> He's in kubuntu-testers and ubuntu-bugsquad
<Jucato> oh
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> bug 73859 , we are using kdesudo right? not kdesu from kdebase anymore?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 73859 in kleansweep "Installation of Kleansweep on Ubuntu (Gnome) fails to install kdesu" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73859
<manchicken> But like, bug #136381, he's putting a lot of strange stuff that is more repetitive than useful into the bug reports.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136381 in adept "Adept doesn't show changelogs." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136381
<LongPointyStick> Shely: we're using kdesudo, yes
<LongPointyStick> afaik, anyway
* \sh starts bugfixing it
<\sh> if it's still valid for gutsy
<Jucato> LongPointyStick: on Gutsy? yep
<Jucato> kdesu is a symlink to kdesudo
<manchicken> Did they take away the link that lets us assign bugs to ourselves?
<LongPointyStick> no
<LongPointyStick> they havent implemented bug hell yet
<manchicken> Bug hell?
<manchicken> Nevermind
<manchicken> The little down-arrow icon is less than obvious.
<manchicken> I would consider adept not showing changelogs properly a medium priority.  Would you agree LongPointyStick?
<\sh> Jucato, cool...bugs fixed ,-)
<milian> ah, it was a driver issue, fixed
<manchicken> milian: Isn't it always? :)
<milian> most often, yes :)
<manchicken> That's what I love about my system76.  It's seldom a driver issue :)
<milian> I'll have to test the nvidia packages in the repo again one time
<milian> manually installing it works but you see what happens ;-)
<\sh> grmpf...the bug is not fixed
<manchicken> Well this Marco guy is motivating me to fix bugs by posting his comments on the bug.  Maybe it's not so bad afterall.
<\sh> kleansweep doesn't install kdesudo or kdesu from kdebase because there is no dep
<mhb> Jucato: It became apparent that I needed to learn packaging whether I liked it or not -- can you guess who said that?
<Jucato> me too
<Jucato> er.. me
<Jucato> I'm just putting it off for now
<LongPointyStick> haha
<Jucato> oh well... I'll cross the bridge when I get there... sorry mhb
<mhb> Jucato: Have Sho_'s comments turned you off?
<Jucato> not really
<LongPointyStick> what's sho_ saying nwo?
<Jucato> I provoked him to comment heheh
<Jucato> it did make me pause though :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you get a chance to do the kubuntu-docs yet? I just updated the docs package I uploaded to http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/docs to close a bug
<Jucato> me waves to nixternal
<Jucato> oh dang! where did that / go? :?
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> howdy
* nixternal needs a core-dev asap
* Jucato is soooo glad he isn't
<nixternal> it is a quick and easy upload...but it needs to get uploaded asap for translations to begin
<Jucato> nixternal: btw, did you see the comments in #kde yesterday when mhb brought up the request of our translators?
* Hobbsee looks
<nixternal> Jucato: no I didn't
* Jucato scavenges for the log
<Hobbsee> nixternal: this had better not be crack.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I don't do crack
<Hobbsee> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<nixternal> and if it was, it is only the docs :)
<Hobbsee>   kubuntu-docs_7.10-4.dsc: done.
<Hobbsee>   kubuntu-docs_7.10-4.tar.gz:
<Hobbsee> oh good
<nixternal> I make sure I test build every package and run it locally to make sure
<Jucato> nixternal: http://ibot.rikers.org/%23kde/20070913.html.gz
<nixternal> well, I didn't this time only because I just updated a string and the pot files, so they don't interfere with the building anyways
<Jucato> scroll down to 20.20.33, where troy says "mhb: pong"
<Jucato> nixternal: or better yet, 20:38.13 for the exact translation comments
<Jucato> (that was 20:20.33 btw)
<nixternal> jeesh
<nixternal> I will re-read that later..gotta roll to school
<nixternal> back in a bit
<Jucato> hehe bye
* DaSkreech waves at all
* Jucato drowns
<DaSkreech> whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy??????????
<Jucato> your fault duh!
* Jucato speaking from the klouds
<DaSkreech> `It was an offKoast Qtuake
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hiya
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-15
<Tm_T> old news: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Wiki/Press_release-Ubuntu_CDs_for_Finnish_parliament_representatives
<Hobbsee> manchicken: adepts changelogs...how does it implement them?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: please see my comments on bug 136381
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136381 in adept "Adept doesn't show changelogs." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136381
<mhb> good morning starshine
<aantipop> any idea why ccsm on gutsy has no icons ?
<mhb> aantipop: isn't that a Gtk app?
<aantipop> umm
<aantipop> yes depends on python-gtk2
<aantipop> but the hole compiz-fusion thing is made for kde too, there is libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig and and compiz-kde metapackage
<aantipop> so there should be items for the settings-manager :/
<blekos> hi, has anybody managed to compile gnucash 2.2
<gnomefreak> blekos: why ar eyou asking that in a kubuntu devel channel? isnt that a gnome app?
<blekos> i'm using kubuntu gutsy, so I thought for a correct compilation for my system I should ask smn with relevant sys
<gnomefreak> blekos: i believe it only needs gtk libs so it wont matter about kubuntu you would have to install the needed libs to build it
<Riddell> hola
<\sh_away> hey Riddell
<Riddell> did I miss anything?
<apokryphos> hi Riddell. Just a note that about after 2 weeks (or whatever), I got that guy to send me the kickoff source that he has (link: http://francis.giannaros.org/files/kicker-kickoff-kubuntu.tar.gz ). No idea if that's useful 8)
* apokryphos goes to get ready for work
<mhb> Riddell: hey!
<mhb> Riddell: you missed me locating the evil konsole kpart bug
<mhb> Riddell: I hope you enjoyed the vacation
<Riddell> mhb: you did??
<Riddell> how?
<mhb> Riddell: well, recompiling the old konsole actually made it work
<mhb> Riddell: so I diffed file after file and tried
<Riddell> old konsole?  like KDE 3.5.5?
<mhb> Riddell: yes.
<Riddell> mm, I tried that, didn't make any difference
<Riddell> mhb: so where did you find the problem?
<mhb> Riddell: just uploaded the patch (actually a diff of two files between 3.5.5 and 3.5.7) to bug 117731
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117731
<mhb> there's a QPtrVector code which has changed, so I guess the error is in there
<mhb> Riddell: I built a 3.5.7 package with this patch applied, and both me and ScottK tested it with positive results
<LongPointyStick> Riddell!
<mhb> Riddell: also, http://troy-at-kde.livejournal.com/7599.html might be a good read when you have some spare time (KDE devs blog about Kubuntu quite often, though)
<manchicken> LongPointyStick: That's a seriously useful hint.
<manchicken> LongPointyStick: I would have never gotten that.
<manchicken> LongPointyStick: I think it's also happening for restricted packages.
<manchicken> LongPointyStick: restricted modules seems to have the same thing happening.
<manchicken> LongPointyStick: Do they have source packages to rely on?
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm running a Software Freedom Day no-charge community computer workshop today.
<manchicken> Riddell: It should be interesting to see if I can get the local kubuntuers and KDErs to come out and join me.  That'd be nice to be able to find a team I could sprint with.
<manchicken> allee: So how're things going?  Sorry to have had to run so quickly yesterday.
<allee> manchicken: np. me too.  And again.  in 15 min is IRC deadline
<allee> manchicken: so things are busy are you may have guesssed
<manchicken> heh
<allee> manchicken: right now I'm fighting my way through launchpad project and team (fai)
<manchicken> I know the feeling.  I've got a computer workshop to run in 4.5 hours.
<manchicken> Nice.
<allee> manchicken: heh, here it BBB of my son at the school.
<manchicken> My washing machine caught fire yesterday, so I had to deal with the fire department and all of that interesting.
<\sh> allee, what are you trying (FAI) ?
<allee> manchicken: oh, oh.  Sounds like interesting hours :)
<manchicken> allee: Gosh, I tell you the neighborhood kids got one hell of a show.  That's for sure.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: did you see what i said above, btw?
<allee> \sh: siretart has created a fai team in lauchpad
<\sh> allee, ahhh
<manchicken> allee: My neighbors are probably thinking "what the hell is wrong with this guy?  He moves in and two weeks later he's already burning the place down!"
<allee> \sh: never really used bazaar before
<\sh> allee, easy ;)
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Yes.  Do restricted packages have source packages?
<allee> \sh: yeah, what is were in lauchpad is the tuffer part
<\sh> allee, I wonder if siretart had a talk to thomas...
<manchicken> Hobbsee: The way it currently implements the changelogs is it takes the package and tries to construct a URL based on the current package.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I could have a more complete answer later if you'd like one.
<allee> \sh Thomas was on IRC when we talked about it yesterday.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: l-r-m has a source, yes
<\sh> allee, ah on oftc?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: What about vmware?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: right, but you need to check where the current packages *source* resides.
<Hobbsee> not the binary
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I need a consistent pattern that I can work off of.
<Hobbsee> which is what i expect you do now
<allee> \sh: I hope merging stuff pack to fai svn or debian bts will prove uncomplicated.  I don't want to give he impression we fork
<Hobbsee> indeed.  so use the component where the source is located, not the binary.  changelogs.u.c goes via sources
<manchicken> Well, I don't necessarily work off of the binary.  If you go to a source package I'll go off of the source package.  I just go for the current package.
<\sh> allee, that's the worst way what we can do...a fork of something which works really nicely regardin ubuntu and debian
* allee crosses his fingers that manchicken never move to a flat in his hour.  Next fire dept too far away :)
<manchicken> allee: Nice.
<allee> manchicken: yeah, would be too much fire for a BBB ;)
<manchicken> allee: I think I'm too crazy for Europe.  Only in America do they let crazies like me run free.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: do you see what i'm saying?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Yeah.
<\sh> manchicken, or send to them to Cuba ,-)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: ahh.  well there's the problem
<allee> lol
<Hobbsee> if they're going via a binary, you need to find teh corresponding source package, and then grab the changelog from that
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I'm just worried that it's going to be klugy and hackish to implement because it would be based on an inconsistent pattern.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i cant see how that's inconsistant, though
<\sh> manchicken, in Europe you can do this: http://www.sourcecode.de/node/914
<manchicken> Hobbsee: is there a "kate-src" package?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Because there is a "kate" package.
<allee> BBB bbl (hopefully).  Bye
<\sh> have fun allee
<manchicken> It points to another one, but the string that is being used is still "kate"
<manchicken> What does "BBB" mean?  I'm not familiar with that acronym.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: whatever apt-cache showsrc kate gives you
<\sh> manchicken, what are you trying?
<\sh> manchicken, barbecue
<manchicken> \sh: Ah.  Do you know the direct expansion?  I'm curious now :)
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Hmm... I only hope libapt makes it that convenient to get to.
<manchicken> If it does than this fix may be mindnumbingly simple.
<\sh> manchicken, the normal abbrev should be BBC
<\sh> manchicken, sorry...BBQ
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i have no idea, but aptitude changelog also has the same bug.
<manchicken> \sh: Very true.  Barbecue has a shockingly scarce need for the letter "Q"
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i know none of libapt at all, sorry.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Well right now I'll focus on adept, and I'll see about aptitude later but make no promises. :)
<\sh> Hobbsee, what is the problem?
<manchicken> Riddell: Do you know if your adept repository is up to date?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: cool
<Hobbsee> \sh: the changelog function in adept
<\sh> Hobbsee, and it fetches somehow wrong or none changelog?
<Hobbsee> \sh: for sources that are in a different component to their binaries
<\sh> Hobbsee, ah source in universe but 1 out of 3 binary packs in main ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: usually the other way around.
<Hobbsee> but, yes
<\sh> hmm....check where the source is...you have the first letter so you can create a URL for the four sections...and if one section match use it to fetch the changelog from c.u.c
<Hobbsee> manchicken: this stuff is a bitch.
* Hobbsee is looking thru the aptitude source, and has found the problem, but doesnt know anywhere near enough of apt's internals to fix it.
* Hobbsee will have to bug mvo
<manchicken> he likes being bugged :)
<manchicken> back later
<Jucato> happy software freedom day :)
<mhb> Jucato: to you too
<Jucato> just got back from our celebration here. Ubuntu was distributed with the kits. unfortunately no kubuntu...
<Jucato> but at least KDE in some forms were well represented
<mhb> how many python-kde projects do we have?
<mhb> I mean those that are targeted at Kubuntu
<mhb> gdebi-kde is in python, restricted-manager-kde is, kde-guidance is, and?
<Jucato> all guidance stuff, software-properties, gdebi
<Jucato> oh restricted-manager too? I see
<stdin> yep, restricted manager is
<Jucato> well basically every Kubuntu-specific GUI app seems to be python-based
<mhb> Jucato: right. Do you know of any more?
<Jucato> at the moment. no
<Jucato> how about strigiapplet?
<mhb> C++
<Jucato> the one in the system tray? oh..
<mhb> Jucato: how's your C++ skills doing?
<Jucato> starting with object-oriented stuff next week most probably
<Jucato> inheritance, polymorphism, operator overloading, templates
* stdin thinks he's got the basics of C++ down now, maybe
<stdin> I made this yesterday, as a kind of self test: http://stdin.pastebin.us/39540
<Jucato> at first glance the breaks in the switch seem to be redundant :)
<stdin> yeah, but it's how I leant how to use them, so it's like habit ;)
<Jucato> well, in this case it's a good habit anyway
<Hobbsee> Jucato: please teach me inheritance and the next 2 bits :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: if and when I myself understand them. a bit scary...
<Jucato> it's like the pointers of C++ :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> pointers are...yeah
* Jucato still loves the const int const *ptr; declarations in his book :)
<Jucato> "ptr is a constant pointer to a constant int" :)
<Jucato> just lovely :)
<Hobbsee> bwah...why?
<Hobbsee> why not just declare teh constant int and be done with it?  if you cant move the pointer anyway...
* Hobbsee should do her assignment at some point.
<Hobbsee> it's bracketed trees
<Jucato> const int *ptr; // you can make ptr point to something else
<Hobbsee> stdin: ew.
<Hobbsee> stdin: for what do you need such major switch statements?
<Jucato> int const *ptr; // you can't make ptr point to something else, but you can change the value of what it's pointing to
<Jucato> const int const *ptr; // you basically can't do anything :P
<stdin> Hobbsee: I'm 1/2 way through my 1st book, give me a break; ;)
<Jucato> kthxbye
<Hobbsee> stdin: just thinking that it's a weird thing that you're trying to do.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh
<Hobbsee> stdin: btw, case 1: return foo;
<Hobbsee> break
<Jucato> stdin: btw, according to my book (just according to it) const would be preferred to #define
<Hobbsee> also works
<Hobbsee> if you're wanting to cut space a bit.
* Hobbsee dislikes case statements.
<Jucato> what? you love using else if ladders? :)
<stdin> Hobbsee: it was just a way to see if I got some basics down, not supposed to be "elegant" :)
<Hobbsee> stdin: ahhh.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: depends.  usually there's a way to modify what happens so you dont need either.
<Jucato> yeah, coz if his elegance/tabbing would be graded, I'd give him a C or D :D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: although one of my assignments used a massive switch table, iirc.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: the trouble with switches, i find, is that they dont let you evaluate an expression inside of htem - it's only case 1, 2, 3, ... or a, b, c, ...
<Jucato> true...
<Jucato> that would be the use of else if ladders :)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> fgets?  hmm.  havent seen that before
* Jucato thought that was a C function
<stdin> fgets is a "safe" version of gets
<stdin> doesn't let the input overrun the string
* Hobbsee tends to use while ( cin >> input)
<Jucato> why not use a string instead?
<Hobbsee> or cin.get
<Jucato> cin.getline
<Hobbsee> oh, it it getline?
<Jucato> I believe so
* Hobbsee notes that she needs to actually read her textbook before next semester
* Jucato leaves stdin to what he'sdoing :)
<Hobbsee> theyr'e introducing stuff in class that i've not heard of :P
<Jucato> I need to finish this book before next year! :)
* stdin is still learning 
<Hobbsee> stdin: so are Jucato and myself :P
<mhb> everyone is
<Jucato> stdin: different books, different teachers, different methods of teaching :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: no, you dont count as learning.
<Hobbsee> you know too much.
<Jucato> mhb: no you're not :P
<Jucato> stdin: but from what I've learned so far, that code is a bit leaning on the "coding C in C++"... I think
* Hobbsee knows packaging, but little code.  it's quite weird.
<stdin> I've already passed some parts of my book without reading them, I'm sorta jumping all over it right now. guess I need some discipline
<Hobbsee> stdin: you can always refer back to it if you need it.
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'm the reverse, no a bit of code, very little packaging
<Riddell> manchicken: I don't know, it should be
<Hobbsee> uh oh, here's the high up Riddell
* Hobbsee scurries off, as a mere mortal
<Riddell> Hobbsee: come back
<Jucato> oooh! Riddell's back?! :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what for?
<Riddell> Jucato: I'm still in tenerife, but I have internet access now
<Jucato> ah nice. how's everything there? :)
<mhb> Riddell: eh? You should stay offline and relax!
<Hobbsee> offline?  what's that?
<Hobbsee> oh, tha'ts when the internet goes down, and we all gasp for air :P
<Riddell> a week without internet access is stressful enough
<Jucato> (a day in a conference without wifi is stressful...)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Jucato> I still have yet to attend a FOSS related event with available wifi...
<Hobbsee> UDS had wifi, almost all the time
<Hobbsee> not outside in the sun, near the pool though.  most disappointing :P
<Jucato> haha
<Hobbsee> was nice and warm, though!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you won't be going to Boston?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: nope.
<Jucato> oh..
<Hobbsee> Jucato: boston+1 though....i'd hope to go
* Jucato wonders where that would be
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i eventually got an invite, but decided that i should stay back and pass electrodynamics
<Hobbsee> although id' love to go, i do need to finish uni
<Jucato> yeah uni first! :)
<Jucato> oh... hm... boston+1 would be in May right?
<Hobbsee> in 2 years, the story will probably be different.  but i'm doing hard subjects, and i need to pass them.
<Hobbsee> yes, that's what i'd expect
<Jucato> time to get active! hahah
<Jucato> it's good that it isn't in june. classes here start in june... but since I'm going for home learning, that wouldn't be a problem anyway hehe
<Riddell> Lure: how is kdepim doing?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's during term time for me - they all are
<Jucato> aw :(
* Hobbsee wonders who from kubuntu is going, then.
<Hobbsee> probably Riddell, Riddell and Riddell
* Jucato knows of two KDE devs who'll be going to the FOSSCamp
* Riddell no idea
<Hobbsee> i was more wondering about kubuntu, not kde people
<Jucato> hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: surely you should, you put in the sponsorship lists!
<mhb> Jucato: going where?
<mhb> Jucato: UDS, fosscamp, something else?
<Jucato> mhb: FOSSCamp (that's the name right?)
<mhb> ah, not me
<Jucato> uds?
<Riddell> fosscamp is the weekend I think, UDS is the week event
<mhb> right
* Jucato will still dream... maybe boston+1.. if he ever qualifies for sponsorship..
<Riddell> I think mhb, jjesse and nixternal got invites
<mhb> Jucato: I am likely going to uds, if the nice US people at the embassy give me a visa
<nixternal> oi
<nixternal> yes, I got one
<Jucato> hooray for nixternal!
<nixternal> and I am hoping that my days off come through
<Hobbsee> woot.  there will be a semi-kubuntu presence then
<nixternal> dunno if I can go yet...I won't seek sponsorship though, I will leave that for the people who need it
<Jucato> hm.. better not dream of uds too much, then...
<Jucato> :(
<nixternal> one of these days Jucato...if I can't make this one, I can hopefully make the next one
<Jucato> oh Riddell, while you're here, http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133388
<ubotu> KDE bug 133388 in general "Manage Repositories is disabled" [Normal,New] 
<Jucato> haven't we fixed that in Kubuntu?
* Jucato is wondering if it has reached other places (mornfall and/or Debian)
<Riddell> Jucato: yes, we have a quick and dirty patch for it
<Riddell> (which causes another bug if you choose the menu entry before it should be enabled)
<Jucato> ouch..
<Jucato> is mornfall still working on Adept btw?
<Riddell> not as far as I know
<Jucato> oh... :(
<Riddell> certainly not the stable branch
<Jucato> looks like that need for a package manger that mhb mentioned would slowly be coming true :)
<Jucato> common backend in all *buntus, different frontends...
* Hobbsee wonders what is so hard about reading team descriptions
<nixternal> when I run apt-get from the cli, and do an upgrade, it has a tendency to freeze before it finishes..I have to then remove the lock then -f install to complete it..anyone else seen this?
<nixternal> I filed a bug, but haven't seen any traffic on it
<Hobbsee> Membership of this team requires that you are a member of Ubuntu-dev - otherwise, how do you plan to upload to universe?
<Hobbsee> so a whole stack of non ubuntu-dev people *still* apply for membership
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> what team is that Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-sponsors/
<Hobbsee> one i'm an admin of
<Hobbsee> and REVU is fun too.  a whole bunch of people continue to upload i386.changes.  nowhere in our docs does it state that that is acceptable.  and debian revisions of packages.
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> if it doesnt say ubuntu in the version number, IT IS WRONG.
<nixternal> I keep telling people that
<Hobbsee> i can understand getting confused over where to put it, but...
* Jucato always remembered that... -XubuntuX...
<Jucato> in packaging, I'm more uneasy over the debian/ stuff, mostly control and rules :)
<nixternal> although, we don't do it with the docs for some reason, but I didn't start it, I have only continued it :)
<nixternal> Jucato: cdbs is your best friend...in /usr/share/doc/cdbs there is a guide that will show you the world :)
<Jucato> nixternal: but don't you have to use the patch system that the previous maintainer used? iirc that was the recommendation in our guide
<nixternal> well ya
<Hobbsee> Jucato: usually a good idea.
<manchicken> Riddell: Is your adept repo up to date?
<nixternal> most of the KDE stuff is cdbs anyways
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, that's why we have REVU.  so other MOTU's can fix it.
<Hobbsee> (and not me)
* Jucato isn't so sure about that..
<Jucato> hehehe
* Hobbsee avoids new packages.
* nixternal likes new packages
* nixternal avoids libraries
* Jucato wanted to learn packaging for the sake of new packages
<nixternal> Jucato: that is how I learned..go to kde-apps.org and download apps and create packages for them
<Jucato> basically I wanted to make available *properly* packaged stuff from kde-apps/look
<nixternal> I think you and I talked about that already before, and you said you were doing the same thing
<Jucato> with PPA, I might not even need to have it uploaded to universe if they're not wanted :)
<Jucato> nixternal: I *wanted* to do the same
<Jucato> or rather, that was my motivation before
<Hobbsee> Jucato: if it's fit for general use, it should be fit for universe.
<Hobbsee> as in, not crackful
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yeah. but with the amount of stuff in kde-apps.org... :)
<Riddell> manchicken: seems to be
<manchicken> Riddell: Much thanks.
<nixternal> like KPlayer, but the dev ended up making it GPL v3 when it linked against Qt
<Riddell> nixternal: did you get a response to that?
<manchicken> Riddell: I'll be working on adept intermittently throughout the day.
<Jucato> nixternal: he did? oh...
<Riddell> manchicken: doing anything in paticular to it?
<manchicken> I'm holding a free computer workshop today to celebrate Software Freedom Day
<manchicken> Riddell: Changelog stuff seems to be near the top of the list.  Did you have a preference?
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, he said stick with the older version, because he isn't moving away from GPL v3
<manchicken> Riddell: Although I really want to do a python app that looks and smells more like the GNOME update-manager program.
<nixternal> I don't want to smell Gnome!
<manchicken> nixternal: Your mother smells like gnome, so I didn't think it bothered you so much :P
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i cc'd you on a bug about the 404's, btw
<Riddell> manchicken: we may well end up doing that for hardy+1 but it needs pykde 4 bindings with an embedded konsole first
<nixternal> I told her to shower with a bar of KDE, so it should be better now
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Cool.  I think Marco marked that one as a duplicate of the one where it's not fetching the changelogs.
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm on board with the Python stuff, so count me in.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: no, i reported one for aptitude
<Hobbsee> (with reasons)
<manchicken> nixternal: You're not fully clean until your KDE fully clean.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Ah, that one.  Gotcha.'
<nixternal> hahaha
<Hobbsee> manchicken: ameteur guess is that that code is in apt/libept anyway, so if you change it for one, you'll change it for all
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Well synaptic doesn't seem to have this same problem.
<Hobbsee> right
<mhb> manchicken: is adept really *that* fubar?
<manchicken> mhb: I don't want to call it fubar, because I really do think it works and works well.
<manchicken> mhb: I just don't think it fits the complete picture of what we want it to do.
<manchicken> mhb: At least not without lots of nasty hacks.
* Hobbsee --> bed
<mhb> manchicken: python is fine for apps that you don't really run twice a day, but for a package manager I'd still go for C++
<manchicken> mhb: But I'm not the kubuntu-driver.  Riddell is :)
<manchicken> mhb: I would, too.  But even then I'd say that adept isn't necessarily what we want to completely stick with.
<mhb> manchicken: yeah, but you have been taking care of adept for us, so your voice is important in this debate
<manchicken> mhb: I've been pretty MIA lately though :)
<manchicken> mhb: It will take almost a complete refactoring of adept to get the UTF8 stuff working properly.
<Jucato> manchicken: you're still one of the Adept men, regardless :)
<manchicken> Jucato: Thanks :)
<Jucato> g'night Hobbsee!!!
<nixternal> manchicken: you guys rocking the freedom thing down there today?
<Hobbsee> night :)
<manchicken> I hope some folks come to my computer workshop today ^_^
<manchicken> Otherwise I may be very bored today.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: oh well, you stay here while i go MIA :)
<mhb> manchicken: the only downside of C++ is that it is hard to convince Gnome guys to have a C++ based backend
<manchicken> nixternal: Trying to.
<Jucato> manchicken: if it weren't too much work, I'd vote for a new or a reborn adept. but he who codes decides :)
<manchicken> mhb: libapt scares me to be honest.
<manchicken> mhb: There are so many areas of libapt where you have to swim forever to find a crash.
<Jucato> manchicken: isn't adept made up of at least 3 languages? C++(Qt/KDE), python, and STL? :)
<manchicken> mhb: And I haven't seen any serious documentation on the library--not that there for sure isn't any, I just haven't seen it.
<manchicken> Jucato: Well, there is a Python interface to it, but libapt itself is C++ w/STL.
<manchicken> No Qt/KDE
<Jucato> ouch
* Jucato wonders if mornfall loves STL that much :)
<mhb> manchicken: libapt or libept?
<mhb> manchicken: that's a difference
<manchicken> mhb: libapt-front and libapt-cache is what I'm talking about.
<manchicken> Jucato: STL was the appropriate decision--short of a non-template-based library--for libapt though.
<manchicken> Jucato: libapt shouldn't be tied to KDE, because Synaptic uses it, too, IIRC.
<Jucato> it does? oh...
<manchicken> I think so.  Not sure.
<manchicken> I think aptitude may use it as well.
<Jucato> but can't there still be a common backend, even if the frontends would be C++(KDE) and C(GNOME)? or is python really the only solution for this frontend-backend thing?
<manchicken> Well libapt is the common backend.
<Jucato> ah
<manchicken> That's why STL is the most appropriate template library.
<manchicken> It's just that STL is a PITA for UTF8.
<manchicken> BAM!  Three acronyms.  Beat that.
* Jucato heard that's one of the advantages of QString over string
<jjesse> Riddell:  yes i did get an inivte and yes i did accept it, approved for wor kand all that
<Jucato> STL is a PITA for UTF8 in APT?
<manchicken> Jucato: Yeah.  STL does have UTF stuff though.
<manchicken> Jucato: Very nice.
<manchicken> Jucato: It's just that UTF8 is a normal thing in Qt, and it's not as much of a normal thing in STL as far as I can tell.
<manchicken> I don't see it used as often.
<manchicken> And while I don't really care about UTF8 much for myself, for you and many other Ubuntu/Kubuntuers, UTF8 is a big deal.
* Jucato is lucky he isn't dealing with "real" strings yet :)
<Riddell> jjesse: oh, great
<jjesse> Riddell: yes boss thought it sounded like a great idea
<jjesse> mahybe it will help convince him to do some linux consulting or something?
<mhb> Jucato: what I'm talking about is how much code can be shared
<Jucato> mhb: I see...
<mhb> Jucato: when you use python, you can share a whole lot of code. only the DisplayText() and DisplayIcon() methods have to be UI-dependent, all the logic can be shared
<mhb> with a nice object-oriented interface
<mhb> gdebi has one, restricted-manager has too
<Jucato> (software-properties as well afaik)
<Jucato> oh well... :(
<manchicken> mhb: For sure adept could be modified to fit everything we want to do with it, but we have to remember that we're pretty much the only group putting any serious effort into it.  IIRC mornfall is doing the family man thing--as am I--and his time seems to be in short supply.
<mhb> but if you stick with a C library, you would have to tear out all this object-oriented logic into the frontend, which means less code reuse
<mhb> the functions
<Jucato> mhb: tbh, call me selfish, but I'm not really much concerned with how much code would be shared with GNOME :)
<Jucato> as long as backends would be the same hehehe
<mhb> (returnAllPackages() or something) can be shared, but the code that actually calls them cannot, but that can be done with python
<Jucato> yeah I know.. I'm bad :P
<mhb> Jucato: right, I'm being more pragmatic. If the shared code is maintained by folks like you or me, it will be worse than if it is maintained by a Canonical employee
<mhb> because we cannot put all our time into it, whereas professional have the chance
<mhb> Jucato: I can step out of Restricted Manager and be sure that bugs will be fixed in the common code by pitti and others, and therefore there will be bugs caught for the -kde frontend without me
<mhb> Jucato: if there's a bug fixed in Synaptic and a similar one in Adept, noone from Synaptic will fix the Adept one
<Jucato> although I doubt the GNOME guys are going to move away from Synaptic... :)
<Jucato> unless of course mandated by Canonical :P
<mhb> Jucato: this is actually my problem with the fancy new KDE4 Qt-based technologies
<mhb> like Phonon or Solid
<mhb> if I wanted to make a splendid new hardware manager for both Ubuntu and Kubuntu, I would have to make it either HAL-based, or make them totally separate
<Jucato> mhb: well we'll have to see. some software development didn't always evolve start from a crossdesktop orientation
<Jucato> most of the stuff in fd.o started from one side or the other, got accepted as a standard, and shoved in the other's throat :)
<Jucato> so who knows... these KDE 4 stuff might evolve into something less KDE-centric and more fd.o-centric
<Jucato> (unless of course some other people decide to make a similar implementation, submit to fd.o, get approved, etc...)
<Jucato> anyway...
* Jucato thinks he should --> bed like hobbsee
<mhb> btw, is foreach() in some C++ library or is that just a Qt/KDE4 construct ?
<mhb> because you have to use it in Solid
<Riddell> it's a Qt 4 macro
<Riddell> can't remember how it's implemented, maybe moc expands it
<Lure> Riddell: kdepim is looking ok, we did another snapshot upload, now I plan to monitor svn for potential bug fixes
<Jucato> mhb: sorry, but I'm of the opinion that you can't always play/win the cross-desktop card... so I may not be as worried as you. nonetheless I do understand where you're coming from :)
<mhb> Jucato: right. That is true for apps like video players or graphic editing apps, but a package manager should be the must
<mhb> Jucato: if we shared more with Ubuntu, we'd have less bugs in Adept. Now all we have is an unmaintained KDE3 app
* Jucato won't comment on that... :)
<mhb> Jucato: at least it's in KDE upstream SVN, right? :o)
<Jucato> no. that wasn't what I was thinking
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> ooh wow! ThomasZ! in here! :)
<manchicken> Back.
<Riddell> Lure: ThomasZ is having some problems with kdepim
<Lure> Riddell: bug in LP?
<manchicken> Having to have the coffee shop owner print out some signs for me.
<gnomefreak> is upstream missing hte menu or just our version of kde4?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: afaik, no plasma-based menu at all
<mhb> gnomefreak: plasmoids are in playground, that's the problem
<Jucato> not even with playground/base/plasma
<mhb> sure, there is a plasma-based menu
<gnomefreak> mhb: ah so once that is finally pushed i can have menu? ;)
<Jucato> mhb: which one?
<ThomasZ> Jucato: hiya :)
<mhb> wait, I'm talking about the bar again instead of the menu
* mhb shuts up
<Jucato> :)
<mhb> there was a button for it, but I'm not sure if they made progress
<Jucato> well as of yesterday, no change
<mhb> ah, sorry then
<Jucato> even raptor doesn't do anything worthwhile except show up :)
<Jucato> I'm not exactly the authority on all things plasmoid though :)
<manchicken> Jucato: Really?  I feel so misled!
<ThomasZ> Lure: my showstoppper-bug in kmail is that if I use kmail filters on my inbox for dimap to filter the mail to another account (and thus delete it in that inbox) doing a sync later will not delete the email in my inbox, but downloading it again.  So I end up with getting duplicates of my mail.
<Jucato> manchicken: hehehe! nixternal's misleading advertisements of me :)
<Lure> ThomasZ: interesting issue - since I use dimap, I will try to reproduce on monday
<manchicken> Is anybody aware of any documentation for libapt or libept?
<mhb> manchicken: not really, but I can help you search
<Lure> ThomasZ: please open bug for this and you may want to talk with people in #kontact channel (just mention that you use enterprise version in kubuntu)
<Lure> manchicken: isn't documentation "ask manchicken" ;-)
<manchicken> Lure: That's not for documentation, that's for misinformation :)
<Riddell> libept isn't documented
<manchicken> Ooh, there is a "source" method in the PackageT template.
<ThomasZ> Lure: in the meantime, is there any way to get a proper working (aka old) kmail for gutsy?  I need something workin for my work machine.
<manchicken> Not sure what it does though.
<Lure> ThomasZ: I do not see an easy way to downgrade. You could pick up old source package and build it yourself...
<Riddell> ThomasZ: you can try grabbing the resulting binaries from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/4:3.5.7-1ubuntu7/+build/373215
<Riddell> although there's quite a few
<ThomasZ> hmm, ok, thanks
<mhb> I've got some question, perhaps manchicken or someone else can help me...
<mhb> what is libapt-front and what is its relationship to libept?
<mhb> is libept used by anything other than adept? Is it actively maintained?
<Riddell> mhb: libept is a library to do things with apt
<Riddell> libapt-front is an old version of libept
<Riddell> adept (being old) uses libapt-front, libapt-front is not maintained
<Riddell> libept is maintained (by enrico) and is used in debtags and ept-cache
<manchicken> Sweet.  Compiz-fusion is working nicely now.
<Riddell> manchicken: with KDE borders?
<waylandbill> I haven't tried compiz-fusion lately. The last time I did, the window decorations disappeared and my kicker panel didn't respond.
<allee> manchicken: intel gfx?
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm using emerald now.
<allee> oh, hi Riddell  welcome back!!
<manchicken> allee: Yeah.  It's very nice.
<manchicken> I'm really liking it.
<manchicken> It's actually faster than normal window management.
<allee> Oh, cool.  /me wait's for bzr branch to finish ...
<Riddell> manchicken: what's that?
<Riddell> hola allee
<manchicken> Riddell: What's what?  Emerald?
<manchicken> Riddell: The kde-window-decorator kinda stinks.
<manchicken> Riddell: Emerald (from Beryl, IIRC) works nicely with both KDE and compiz.
<Riddell> manchicken: and emerald is another window decorator?
<manchicken> Yes
<manchicken> A very nice one.
<manchicken> I'm really enjoying it.
<Riddell> but gtk based
<gnomefreak> only if it was easier to turn on
<manchicken> Don't know.  Probably.
<manchicken> gnomefreak: Too true.
<manchicken> gnomefreak: I had to do way too much scripting to get this working.
<manchicken> I'm just glad compiz seems stable enough to use now.
* gnomefreak looking for a gui to change metacity to compiz and i cant find one
<manchicken> The desktop effects gnome thing should do that
<gnomefreak> manchicken: but i cant use emerald
<gnomefreak> it is using default themes no way to change theme afaict
<manchicken> gnomefreak: Why not?
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<manchicken> I'm changing themes in emerald without much trouble.
<gnomefreak> it wasnt on but had some effects
<manchicken> You just have to run emerald's theme manager.
<manchicken> Might that have just been compiz?
<manchicken> KDE's translucency stuff seems to work, but it's far from stable.
<gnomefreak> i did but seems it wasnt enabled but i did hit enable
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm still no themes and i saw splash but no icon in task bar
<gnomefreak> trying emeralds theme svn thingy lets see
<gnomefreak> manchicken: did you try the emerald theme fetcher?
<manchicken> gnomefreak: No.  Is that built into the theme manager?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> under repositories
<manchicken> Doesn't seem to do anything.
<manchicken> brb, got folks here
<ryanakca> Riddell: how was your vacation?
<Riddell> ryanakca: ask me again in a week
<ryanakca> Ah, not done :)
<Riddell> just moved to somewhere with network
<Riddell> and no English people
<mhb> ryanakca: and he calls that vacation :o)
<ryanakca> hehe
<ryanakca> Where you now? (other than networked/non-anglophone community)
<mhb> just joking ... everyone has a different idea of vacation
<Riddell> ryanakca: here http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/2007-09-15-tenerife/100_1068.jpg
<ryanakca> Ah, cool :D
<Riddell> La Laguna, the city where everyone runs Kubuntu
<ryanakca> before you disappear again, (if you have another guess off the top of your head, if not, don't bother looking into it, you're on vacation), have any more ideas for bug 136560 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136560 in kdebase "kde-base update install env and share folder at wrong place" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136560
<ryanakca> I've asked around in here over the past couple days, still no clue :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: didn't we fix that?
<ryanakca> I thought we did
<Riddell> hmm, no, we didn't
<ryanakca> but, I guess s/$KDEHOME/$kdehome didn't cut it
<Riddell> "cp -f /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/gtk-qt-engine.rc.sh $HOME/$KDEHOME/env"  still has it in capitals
<Riddell> give me a minute and I'll look at where it broke
<ryanakca> ok, well, I'm off to my birthday supper, so, I'll either see you in a week, or later on tonight :)
<ryanakca> Enjoy your vacation, and thanks :)
<mhb> ryanakca: you have got birthday?
<mhb> ryanakca: right, you have! Happy birthday!
<mhb> ryanakca: wiki page told me
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: happy birthday
<coreymon77> ryanakca: happy birthday
* coreymon77 sing the happy birthday song to ryanakca
<mhb> ryanakca: you must be quite proud, having software freedom day as your birthday
<mhb> ryanakca: luckily it is a movable feast, so more people can have this privilege :o)
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> i want to change my launchpad logo to the kubuntu logo
<coreymon77> but all i can find is the logo including the name kubuntu
<coreymon77> how can i get just the little circely thing?
<coreymon77> or do i seriously have to gimp it?
<gnomefreak> look in examples?
<gnomefreak> i thought they were in there
<coreymon77> ???
<coreymon77> look in where?
<gnomefreak> ~/examples
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> gnomefreak: ill change my logo from my kubuntu box
<gnomefreak> hmmmm looks like it has kubuntu beside it
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> making it too big for launchpad
<coreymon77> meh
<coreymon77> ill find it on google
<coreymon77> seems like im gonna have to resize this one
<coreymon77> imageshack it is!
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-16
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> there is a mistake in the kubuntu faq
<gnomefreak> fix it?
<gnomefreak> on the wiki?
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> on the faq page
<coreymon77> i cant fix it
<coreymon77> kubuntu.org/faq.php
<coreymon77> there is a mistake on there
<coreymon77> and i cant fix it
<coreymon77> Riddell: you there
<coreymon77> ?
<coreymon77> nixternal: hello?
<coreymon77> stdin: yo
<stdin> I can't fix it, no access
<coreymon77> who can?
<Riddell> coreymon77: patches welcome
<Riddell> I can apply
<coreymon77> ???
<coreymon77> what do you mean?
<Riddell> coreymon77: if you make me a patch I'm happy to apply
<Riddell> you can also just tell me what the problem is but patches are easier on my side and I'm on holiday :)
<coreymon77> you mean, if i take the html code, correct the mistake then send you the corrected thing?
<coreymon77> Riddell: is that what you mena?
<coreymon77> mean*
<Riddell> coreymon77: send me a diff -u against the original
<coreymon77> im on a mac
<Riddell> you can do bzr branch http://kubuntu.org if you want to get really fancy
<coreymon77> will that work?
<Riddell> macs must have diff
<coreymon77> its nothing special
<coreymon77> a word is just missing from one of the answers which changes the meaning quite drastically
<stdin> what's the mistake anyway?
<Riddell> so just tell us what the issue is
<coreymon77> under the can i sell kubuntu answer
<coreymon77> it says you must provide the source code at cost
<coreymon77> it should say at no cost
<coreymon77> Riddell: you should probably also add the url for feisty source cds to that same answer
<coreymon77> it only lists dapper and edgy atm
<Riddell> that's not a mistake, it should say "at cost"
<coreymon77> why
<coreymon77> dont you have to provide it free?
<coreymon77> at cost means you have to pay doesnt it?
<Riddell> to stop people abusing the system, see GPL 2 3b
<Riddell> yes
<coreymon77> dont you have to provide the source for free
<coreymon77> ?
<Riddell> no
<coreymon77> isnt that the whole point of the gpl?
<Riddell> no point in bankrupting the distributors
<Riddell> you can't make a profit from it under 3b
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> you should also add the link to feistu source cds to that answer
<coreymon77> it only lists dapper and edgy links at the moment
<Riddell> fixed
<coreymon77> it is?
<coreymon77> i dont see it
<coreymon77> it still only shows dapper and edgy
<stdin> coreymon77: "at cost" means "at the cost of sending the source" ie: through the mail
<coreymon77> stdin: oh
<Riddell> hmm, guess it's behind a proxy, it should update soon
<Riddell> mhb: I'm getting kdebase failing to compile, did you get that when testing your patch?
<Riddell> it doesn't seem to be related to your patch
* nixternal is strangling an fstream >>@!#!
<coreymon77> Riddell: how long does that stuff take to update?
<coreymon77> Riddell: it still hasnt changed
<Riddell> coreymon77: it's changed for me
<coreymon77> Riddell: i dont see anything, under the can i sell it question, it still only lists dapper an edgy links
<nixternal> all you need to do is make sure the file you are trying to read with an fstream >> is in the correct directory :)
<nixternal> clear your cache and then look
<nixternal> it looks good to me :)
<nixternal> what is the status of the new site btw? I am available to lend a hand like I said before..but haven't heard much about it
<Riddell> no change that I know of
<Riddell> mhb or kwwii might know more
<nixternal> roger that
* nixternal wonders if there is a bzr branch for it yet
<Riddell> it's not a bzr thing
<ryanakca> thanks mhb, gnomefreak, coreymon77 :)
<ryanakca> hehe, lucky me, software freedom day on my birthday :D
<mhb> Riddell: yes
<mhb> Riddell: but in a totally different place
<mhb> Riddell: AFAIK, there was a function completely defined in a .h file which kind of messed things up
<mhb> Riddell: moving it to the .cpp file fixed the problem for me
<mhb> Riddell: not sure if that is what you are getting
<ryanakca> mhb: ping, the czech keyboard, how do you guys do the accents? altgr-something letter?
* ryanakca is trying to setup something simillar for a french dvorak keyboard
<ryanakca> (currently... there is no french keyboard remotely simillar to the english one
<mhb> ryanakca: we have the accents instead of the numbers
<mhb> ryanakca: accented characters, that is
<mhb> ryanakca: when you shift+number, you get the number
<ryanakca> Ah, nevermind then :)
* ryanakca guesses you have more accents/thingymabobies than we do in french... acute,grave,trema,cedille,circonflex/caret, ?
<mhb> ryanakca: we have just two
<ryanakca> really?
<ryanakca> wow
<mhb>  and 
<ryanakca> hmm... last one didn't draw... I guess it's the trema/two points above the O? or is in an inverted caret? *goes to look for czech text on some labels*
<mhb> ryanakca: the first one is like this:  and the other one like this: 
* ryanakca nods
<mhb> what do you need that for?
* ryanakca has some french assignments (well, french school :) )... and I'm trying to get accents working in the dvorak layout... wondering how various languages setup their keyboards for accents/embelishments/etc.
<mhb> ah, right.
<ryanakca> Oh, I see it now (irssi didn't display the last one in a VT)... cool :)
<marseillai> a question please : in kde4 package  wich on contain dolphin? i would like to apply a patch tab to it
<mhb> marseillai: isn't it in kdebase?
<marseillai> mhb: perhaps i'm downloading it
<marseillai> but i was looking for a confirmation
<marseillai> .... i'll have to build all kdebase :(
<ryanakca> kde4base
<ryanakca> first one on http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=kde4base&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<marseillai> thanks ryanakca
<marseillai> :(
<ryanakca> marseillai: upload it to your PPA :) takes half the time to build it there compared to here, even with the wait for it to get built
<marseillai> mmmmmmm good idea
<Hobbsee> but do check that teh patches, etc, apply frist
<marseillai> ryanakca: could you tell me how to use ppa? i've heard about it but during the last four month i was a little afk (girl friend living with me)
<marseillai> Hobbsee: of course! :)
<ryanakca> Umm... part of the launchpad beta testers team?
<Hobbsee> i didnt think you had to be part of the beta team now
* ryanakca wonders if you still need to be part of the team to use ppa
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: wee :)
<ryanakca> marseillai: ok, go to your launchpad page, on the left under karma/edit homepage/etc, theres something about ppa (bottom of the collumn)
<marseillai> see it will read
<marseillai> yeah we still need to be launchpad-beta-tester
<Riddell> mhb: I tried your konsole patch but didn't see much difference when using gdebi
<Riddell> mhb: I'll upload it but not close the bug until someone confirms it helps
<Riddell> mhb: and of course it needs to be backported to feisty for the upgrader
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: hmm. doesn't kubuntu members have a ppa? and would marseillai be able to use it?
<Riddell> ryanakca: we have a ppa
* ryanakca nods
<Riddell> I suspect only launchpad beta users can use it
<Riddell> although he should be able to become a beta user easily enough
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i would think so - worht trying
<marseillai> Riddell: i'm building a kde4 dolphin with tab support
<Riddell> tab?
<marseillai> yes
<marseillai> for navigation
<Riddell> a diretory view for each tab?
<marseillai> yes
<Riddell> hmm, send us a screenshot when you have it :)
<marseillai> if no tab is open there is no difference beetween this one and normal dolphin
<ryanakca> Hmm... anybody feel like testing a possible X.Org+KDE bug?
<marseillai> when two tab are open there is only a "close tab" button
<ryanakca> add 'intl' to XkbVariants under the keyboard section in xorg.conf, restart X, and try going ctrl-alt-F[1-7]  ?
<ryanakca> Also, KMenu doesn't go down/hide after you open it & pick a menu item
<ryanakca> s/XkbVariants/XkbVariant
<marseillai> Riddell: http://kneuse.110mb.com/images/test.html
<marseillai> it's an old version
<marseillai> now when only one tab is open when don't see anything
<Riddell> marseillai: how do you add a tab?
<Riddell> marseillai: is this in trunk?
<marseillai> kde4base will take time for me
<marseillai> no not in trunk
<marseillai> and there is a open/close tab button
<mhb> Riddell: you mean gdebi is still crashing for you
<mhb> ?
<mhb> with the qgvector.cpp error?
<Riddell> mhb: no, but it's using the same amount of memory
<Riddell> mhb: but I'm not at home now, I can't test it properly
<mhb> Riddell: is it using an insane amount?
<mhb> Riddell: that may be a separate bug - what I tried is to make it work without the "qgvector.cpp" error, which it does on my old machine...
<Riddell> no, not an insane amount
<Riddell> I'll test it more when I've got time (which might not be for a few days)
<Riddell> I've uploaded for now
<mhb> Riddell: keep in mind that my diff is not a proper patch, just a difference between 3.5.5 and 3.5.7 ... there must have been a reason why the code changed, and I hope we have not reopened another konsole bug
<vprints> mhb, does kde's restricted manager use translation strings from restricted-manager package ?
<mhb> vprints: yes
<mhb> vprints: but I am not sure if the translation file is in the GNOME or KDE translation pack
<mhb> vprints: or in some common package
<vprints> there seems to be only one package for it
<vprints> but since there in no earch in LP, i can't be sure
<mhb> vprints: yes, there is only one translation template in LP
<mhb> vprints: that is correct
<vprints> good, thankyou
<mhb> vprints: the problem is, if the .mo file will be shipped in language-pack-gnome
<mhb> vprints: then KDE folks won't have the app translated unless they download the GNOME translations too
<mhb> vprints: someone has to ask mvo (preferably via #ubuntu-devel) if he can fix that
<mhb> vprints: could you perhaps do that? Ask him if he can move the .mo file into the language pack common to both KDE and GNOME?
<mhb> thanks
<vprints> mhb, sure, thanks
<mhb> vprints: I would ask him myself, but my internet time will be limited next week
<mhb> vprints: and it's Sunday today, so little chance of catching him
<vprints> Noted that down, will do
<marseillai> Riddell: ? i have a debdiff of kde4base to add tab support to dolphin it's not finish yet (drag and drop feature between tad is missing)
<marseillai> could i send it to you because i can't build kde4base on this computer! so perhaps you could send it to PPA ...
<Riddell> marseillai: is there a reason why the code isn't in trunk yet?
<mhb> Riddell: they don't want it there, haven't you seen the flamewars?
<marseillai> Riddell: yes the dolphin's dev don't want this feature! they are saying tab is a power user feature and split view is not
<mhb> marseillai: well, I think you shouldn't try to bypass the original developers
<marseillai> mhb: in fact i would like to test this patch and to have a user point of view
<marseillai> mhb: Riddell http://kneuse.110mb.com/images/test.html
<Riddell> I suspect I agree with them
<mhb> I think it's great to have a PPA package of Dolphin with tabs
<mhb> so people who like tabs can have them
<mhb> but we shouldn't really bypass upstream in this case
<marseillai> i agree with mhb
<marseillai> so anyway here is my debdiff : ftp://marseillai.homelinux.org/dolphintab.debdiff
<mhb> marseillai: you can do the PPA by yourself
<marseillai> mhb: done but i need to be launchpad beta tester
<marseillai> and i've not been accept yet
<Riddell> ask mrevell tomorrow
<Riddell> Breuil Cyril about?
<Riddell> ah, it's marseillai :)
<marseillai> :)
<marseillai> yes
<marseillai> it's me
<marseillai> why that ?
<Riddell> just saw your PPA reject notice
<marseillai> why did you receive it ?
<Riddell> I'm the Maintainer: I guess
<marseillai> oki
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-08
<ScottK> apachelogger: Looks good to me.
<EagleScreen> hello people, now in Kubuntu Intrepid, if you want ot install sun-java6-plugin, it installs firefox, ubufox and all their dependences, this is becouse sun-java6-plugin has firefox as dependence and does not has konqueror, i have made a patch to change it in debian/rules
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: debian/rules?
<EagleScreen> nooo
<EagleScreen> debian/control sorry
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: file a bug report against the source package of sun-java6-plugin and attach the patch
<EagleScreen> i alreadu have filed a report
<EagleScreen> i am now testing my patch
<apachelogger> ScottK: thank you
<vorian> efternoon
<apachelogger> aftermidnight
<EagleScreen> it seems that my patch works well :D
<vorian> apachelogger: you could just do - Depends: *
<apachelogger> vorian: rly?
<vorian> why not?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> vorian: do you have any MIRs to write?
<vorian> you are about to install 33,287 packages.  Do you wwant to proceed?
<vorian> no, i don't
<apachelogger> lol
<vorian> to both questions
<vorian> :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I think I am notsober enough to checkout all of kde www
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> me@apoc { ~/src/svn/kde }$ svn up www
<apachelogger> A    www
 * apachelogger is wondering why he keeps deleting that folder anyway
<vorian> i like your bash
<apachelogger> me too, it also shows how many screen windows I have opened :D
<apachelogger> if I had any of course
<vorian> ooh
<vorian> screen the screen the screen
<apachelogger> me@apoc [scr:1] { ~/src/svn/kde }$
<vorian> fancy
<vorian> colours too?
<apachelogger> everything green, the @ is red and the [scr:1] is yellow
 * apachelogger likes fancy prompts :D
<vorian> looks like we need a ffe on plasmoid-qalculate, kio-bookmarks, plasmoid-wifi/weather
<neversfelde> ffe = feature freeze exception?
<apachelogger> vorian: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot093.png
<apachelogger> neversfelde: yus
<apachelogger> vorian: kio already got one
<apachelogger> at least I uploaded something with 2.1 recently IIRC
<vorian> O.O
<vorian> my eyes
<neversfelde> ah, I had to think about it 2 or 3 minutes :)
<apachelogger> vorian: the bottom green is a bit awful, isn't it :P
<vorian> yeah :)
<apachelogger> makes me know that this is the remote screen
 * apachelogger always confused his local ones with his remote ones
<vorian> Advocated   	September 05 17:36  	apachelogger  	
<vorian> All good.
<vorian> Uploaded, archived.
<vorian> Thank you!
<vorian> not archived
<apachelogger> not?
<vorian> nay
<apachelogger> omg
<vorian> i can do it real quicklike
<apachelogger> pretty please
<vorian> alrighty
<vorian> gone!
<apachelogger> hooray
<vorian> hmm
<apachelogger> thinking about it ... revu should have an automagic archive trigger
<goatsocks> apachelogger: that konqueror screenshot is hideous :)
<apachelogger> like "Gone it be!
<apachelogger> goatsocks: it is tango
<apachelogger> you know, I had to take an oath to scream everytime I see tango when I joined oxygen
<apachelogger> doing that screenshot was pretty exhausting
<goatsocks> it makes konqueror look like *gasp* epiphany
<apachelogger> it certainly does slower rendering though ;-)
<vorian> oh noes!
<apachelogger> btw, did I already show-off my all new Vbox?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot138.png
<apachelogger> beautiful, isn't it :D
<goatsocks> it's using qt4 now?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> vbox 2.0 only got released recently
<vorian> testem
<vorian> haha
<goatsocks> where's the deb?
<apachelogger> virtualbox.org
<vorian> i fully expected to see iATKOS
 * apachelogger seriously doesn't get that one
<goatsocks> you're right, 2.0... they just released 1.6.6 the other day, guess they're on a roll :)
 * apachelogger is wondering how long it would take to checkout kde www with git
<goatsocks> is the intrepid iso boot problem under vbox fixed now?
<vorian> vbox is the devil
<apachelogger> goatsocks: no
<apachelogger> I am really wondering if it is the kernel devs breaking compatibility all the time or the vbox devs doing non-future-proof development
<apachelogger> hardy didn't work either until some weeks before release
<goatsocks> apachelogger: i see 2.0 supports 64 bit guests, has anyone tried x86_64 intrepid yet?
<goatsocks> would be funny if it worked
<apachelogger> if canonical would buy me a 64big host... ;-)
<vorian> i run 64bit intrepid
<apachelogger> *64bit
<apachelogger> vorian: install vbox and try running a 64bit intrepid :P
<vorian> bot not with the devil vbox
<goatsocks> heh
<apachelogger> hm
<goatsocks> i'll try it then
<apachelogger> vorian: why do you thin the vbox is the devil?
<vorian> well, spell it backwards
<vorian> xbov
<vorian> that's just wrong
<apachelogger> *wonder*
<vorian> xobv
<apachelogger> kubuntu -> utnubuk
<vorian> AH!
<vorian> don't scare me like that
<apachelogger> sounds like a vampire name
<vorian> or a Hockey team
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> or a bug tracker
<vorian> ok, i'll buy that
<apachelogger> they have uberfancy names like bugzilla and mantis and malone
<vorian> maybe a team that helps kubuntu give back to debian?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> how does that relate to utnubuk
<goatsocks> well i'm glad virtualbox.org is now hosting the sun version, but no intrepid, so i guess i'll have to build the OSE version :/
<vorian> whoa!
<apachelogger> goatsocks: hardly a heron version should work on intrepid as well
 * apachelogger thinks about watching a reel big fish
<goatsocks> oh nice new registration form
<vorian> ok fine
<vorian> installing
<vorian> devil box
<goatsocks> vorian: but registration dialogs are surely of the devil?
<vorian> yes always
<vorian> who are you?
<vorian> pfft
<vorian> too big
<goatsocks> i am a tool of the devil
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> <-- devil?
<vorian> the devils servant
<vorian> slave
<apachelogger> kio slaves ftw!
<vorian> vbox slave
<vorian> virtualslave
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> virtual host -> virtual guest -> virtual node -> virtual slave
<apachelogger> just think about it, a virtual cluster...
<goatsocks> the hardy deb seems to work, except the USB config
<apachelogger> who needs usb anyway
<goatsocks> but i'm not using usb for any guest stuff so
 * apachelogger hands vorian and goatsocks a devil cookie
<vorian> nom
<goatsocks> hm
 * goatsocks eats devil cookie and wonders why the intrepid iso complains it's running on i686
 * goatsocks checks again... yep, installed the vbox for amd64
<goatsocks> this could be a hint as to what's wrong
 * apachelogger is skanking in the channel
<goatsocks> just to be sure i'll try a different 64bit distro iso
<apachelogger> maybe the sun broke the devil
 * goatsocks sucks up all of fedora's bandwidth
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you shouldn't do that
<apachelogger> I am having an affair with fedora
<apachelogger> but don't tell anyone
<goatsocks> bah, they're topping out around 1 Mbps
<goatsocks> oh, 7.2 Mbps
<JontheEchidna> vorian: I got a ffe for kio-bookmarks and got 0.2.1 uploaded the other day
<JontheEchidna> We need to reupload wifi/weather anyway since they're busted since they were compiled with 4.0.98
<JontheEchidna> so it could be counted as a bug
<vorian> hmmm
<vorian> can you file an ffe?
<vorian> please :)
<JontheEchidna> for weather/wifi? sure, I guess
<JontheEchidna> vorian: there is a bug for weather not working already
<goatsocks> heh the fedora 9 x86_64 guest does the same thing... "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU."
<goatsocks> could be this hardy package... i'll try compiling OSE from scratch
<vorian> JontheEchidna: sweet!
 * JontheEchidna gets on preparing a rebuild package for weather
<JontheEchidna> vorian: bug 262710
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262710 in plasmoid-weather "[intrepid] plasmoid-weather does not start, unknow applet" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262710
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> forgot to actually remove the cdbs folder
<apachelogger> hooray
<JontheEchidna> ok, got a good debdiff up & deleted the old one
<vorian> hool
<vorian> bezaponi
<apachelogger> that sounds weird
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That's a bug, so it's fine to upload (the bookmarks thing).
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: bookmarks already got sponsored/uploaded
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Misunderstood the conversation then.
<ScottK> wifi/weather then.
<ScottK> Wahoo.  Only 8 hours to build kdepim for Hardy Backports on hppa.
<seele> wow, lots of kde love in this week's ubuntu weekly newsletter
<seele> huh, linked to my talk at akademy too
<seele> good thing my webserver is back up :-/
<ScottK> seele: Did you see the discussion about Adept icon changes here a day or so ago?
<seele> ScottK: i was here when they discussed what it could look like, but don't remember any conclusions
<ScottK> OK.  I was hoping you'd have some advice.
<seele> not really until i see a picture
<seele> they could ask one of the oxygen people to come up with a concept
<ScottK> Maybe mornfall and goatsocks can make some.
<seele> dunno if kwwii could help them either
<ScottK> Personally, I mostly use apt-get, so it doesn't affect me much, but I think it's an important thing to get right.
<seele> double yes (i use apt-get too, but it would help to have a good icon as well)
<ScottK> Since they were arguing about usability, I thought you'd be a good referee.
<seele> yeah, we had diverging opinions on what direction the arrow should point
<seele> i forget who, but someone thought it should point up because of "update", but i thought it should point down because you download updates
<seele> up is used in other places as "send" or "upload"
<ScottK> I've successfully avoided having an opinion.
<seele> hah
<ScottK> So while you all are having fun on the bleeding edge, I'm trying to get kde 3.5.10 to build on hppa.
<ScottK> For Hardy.
<goatsocks> oh i have pix
<goatsocks> one sec
<goatsocks> seele: here's the result of my patch in adept-manager: http://img.flashtux.org/img132690cda68x389afd17.png
<goatsocks> seele: and adept updater: http://img.flashtux.org/img132690cea6bxe34ea603.png
<goatsocks> the status icons now match the big icons in the leftmost pane, which is the user's selected kde icon theme (oxygen in this case)
<goatsocks> i could make some screenies of unpatched adept, but i assume you already have it installed
<seele> oh, i thought you guys were talking about a general application and notification icon
<goatsocks> i used an "up" arrow to indicate packages marked for upgrade because that's what synaptic does and i figure it wouldn't be good to have ubuntu's 2 major package manager gui's to have conflicting meanings
<goatsocks> seele: oh no that was someone else's discussion the other day :)
<seele> do the icons in the list view include tooltips?
<goatsocks> yeah, the tooltips are good and descriptive
<goatsocks> wait, in the list view i haven't tested
<seele> and they show in the list, not just the key?
 * goatsocks tests
<goatsocks> ok no tooltips in the list, but the key has tooltips
<goatsocks> it would be trivial to add them to the list too
<seele> no
<seele> they need to be on the list
<seele> otherwise you have to go back and forth from the list to the key to figure out what it means
<seele> which defeats the purpose of having them there instead of a label.  it's supposed to help you scan and make a selection and do an action faster, not slow you down
<seele> it also makes it harder to learn the icons because people will get sick of referring back to the key constantly instead of easily checking the tooltip in context
<goatsocks> sounds good, i'll send a patch to mornfall (since tooltips are orthogonal to our differences on iconography ;)
<seele> ok
<seele> should go to bed, was up way too late the other night
 * seele waves.
<goatsocks> g'nite
<mornfall> Oh, that's an oh-so-useless suggestion again.
<mornfall> And it's not a f-ing key, either. Maybe people should try using the app before giving usability advice. D'oh.
<goatsocks> mornfall: right, but it's a key in the sense that it's the only place the status icons are identified (via tooltips)
<mornfall> Well, the icon's meaning is typed out in each list item.
<goatsocks> mornfall: also true, however which text? for instance, if the icon in the list is a "remove" icon, the text will say "installed -- remove", and there is an icon for "installed" as well as "remove"
<goatsocks> but that also ties into my opinion that there's redundant information there that could be hidden (and revealed via tooltip like seele suggested)
<goatsocks> because the redundant information (as in the case i just described) could confuse uers
<goatsocks> *users
<goatsocks> you could take another approach and ditch the tooltips, and replace for example "installed -- remove" with simply "Marked for removal", since obviously adept will only allow you to remove a package if it's currently installed
<mornfall> goatsocks: Not so obviously, as that's not true.
<goatsocks> how would it be meaningful to remove a non-installed package?
<mornfall> goatsocks: There's also "upgradable" and "broken" as states in which a package can be removed.
<goatsocks> in both cases the package is installed however, and if the user marks it for removal it hardly matters whether it's broken, upgradable, or installed properly
<goatsocks> the real problem is having to use a single icon to convey two different things: status and action
<goatsocks> packagekit avoids that by using an icon for the status and a checkbox next to it for action
<goatsocks> not sure i find that usable though
<goatsocks> two icons might work: http://packagekit.org/img/kpk-information.png
<goatsocks> and you could overlay a warning icon or up arrow icon on top of the package for broken/upgradable packages
<mornfall> Well, I think the interface is just fine. When someone comes with an usability survey identifying real problems, I will think about changing the concepts. Till then, it's just "I think users think like this" which has very low credibility. Moreover, it's a few weeks too late, since the software is frozen since beta1 (as I have announced on several occasions). If someone is willing to gather some actual data for 3.1, the better.
<mornfall> You see, I hear lots of opinions about what I should change, they often conflict and the suggestors are often highly convinced that they are the most right of all.
<mornfall> I do have limited time to work on adept, and as you see, beta 2 is slipping considerably. It would make sense to spend time on it, since it should have been out by last friday I guess.
<goatsocks> fair enough... as i said it works for me on a technical level, but as for the gui, some parts of it hurt my brain ;)
<seaLne> as mentioned on a kde irc channel there seems to be a problem with the extragear-plasma on hardy you just get a black blob which if you click on you just get the option to "remove this unknown plasmoid" this happens to me with the twitter one, it looks like the package is still from 4:4.0.80-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa2 with no new 4.1.1 package available which is presumably causing the problem?
<seaLne> Nightrose: did you say twitter plasmoid worked for you in hardy?
<Nightrose> seaLne: jep
<Nightrose> but i have it added for a while already
<Nightrose> and I am so not going to remove and readd it :P
<seaLne> version?
<Nightrose> 4.1.1
<Nightrose> added since at least 4.1
<Nightrose> or do you want me to check the package version?
<Nightrose> ahhhhh
<Nightrose> seaLne: it is kdeplasma-addons now
<Nightrose> should have upgraded though without problems...
<seaLne> ah yeah it sort of works if you ignore the fact that plasma workspace then crashed after adding for me
<seaLne> hmm its if i mouse over it that plasma crashes weird
<seaLne> but analog clock is fine maybe its a result of having the old version of the plasmoid loaded? i don't know enough about plasma...
<Nightrose> *shrug*
<Nightrose> me neither
<seaLne> i'd have thought the crashes and restarts should have flushed that though weird
<danimo> moin
<Nightrose> hey danimo :)
 * danimo tries to figure out why okular in hardy doesn't want to load any backend except for ps
<danimo> Nightrose: are you maybe not already on intrepid? :)
<Nightrose> danimo: nope - still hardy here
<danimo> Nightrose: does okular work for you?
<Nightrose> and probably staying with it for another while ;-)
<danimo> (with pdf)
<Nightrose> jep worksforme
<danimo> odd
<Nightrose> trid kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental?
<Nightrose> *tried
<danimo> Nightrose: reinstallation helped :)
<Nightrose> heh ok
<Riddell> ooh, I read all my outstanding e-mail this morning
<Riddell> smarter: you asked about libfacile-ocaml-dev, a while ago ocaml was wanted out of main but I see it's still in there so that shouldn't be a reason for not putting facile in main, fancy writing a MIR?
<smarter> hey Riddell
<smarter> I've never written one :)
<Riddell> smarter: start a wiki page FacilyMainInclusionReport  and use the MainInclusionTemplate, fill in the blanks
<Riddell> s/Facily/Facile/
<smarter> ok
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kolourpaint patch uploaded
<Riddell> I wonder if gcc is working this morning
<seaLne> on intrepid i keep having kdeartwork-theme-icon installed then later removed due to conflicts :(
<seaLne> since upgrading to intrepid konqueror looks like http://personal.cis.strath.ac.uk/~kd/tmp/konq.png and dosen't do anything.  anyone else seen this?
<Riddell> seaLne !
<Riddell> kdeartwork-theme-icon conflicts with kdelibs from KDE 3 so understandable that it gets removed
<Riddell> but that shouldn't affect konqueror
<Riddell> seaLne: do you have kubuntu-desktop entirely installed?
<Riddell> gcc still broken, not a great time to upload anything
<Riddell> or dist-upgrade
<seaLne> well kubuntu-desktop isn't complaining if i try a reinstall of it so i guess its fine
<Riddell> seaLne: is konqueror fully installed
<Riddell> (shot in the dark)
<seaLne> konqueror is already the newest version
<Riddell> next I'd try removing ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc  then ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/
<Riddell> (save bookmarks.xml if you care about it)
<seaLne> deleting ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/ worked i guess its something weird with me if no one else saw it
<Riddell> more likely something weird with upgrade :(
<seaLne> :(
<Riddell> mvo said he would get hardy kubuntu-desktop-kde4 to intrepid kubuntu-desktop upgrades working in the dist upgrade tool
<Riddell> then we should work out an upgrade testing plan with the QA team
<seaLne> has it inproved much in the last week? my expierience of the upgrade couldn't be done by users
<Riddell> I moaned to him about the problems you had and that's what he's working on
<seaLne> you saw my reply with the disk space bug no?
<Riddell> yes
<smarter> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportFacile :)
<Riddell> smarter: perfect, can you subscribe ubuntu-mir to that bug?
<smarter> okay
<apachelogger> Riddell: please retry kdelibs
<Riddell> apachelogger: you think gcc is fixed?
<apachelogger> well, apparently kdelibs built on 2 arches
<Riddell> kdegraphics failed an hour ago
<ScottK> Two archs never got infected with the bad GCC.
<apachelogger> oj
<apachelogger> *oh
<apachelogger> Why doesn't doko just revert the error causing change?
<ScottK> He tried.
<apachelogger> :S
<ScottK> It apparently will take some manual intervention on the buildd's.
<ScottK> See http://tinyurl.com/6jjs2k
<apachelogger> Now that is one awesome breakage :|
<apachelogger> Btw, I am currently downloading our new KDE 4.1.1 Remix CD
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh
<apachelogger> Riddell: made in germany ;-)
 * apachelogger suspects broken stuff all over the place
 * goatsocks suspects stuff
<apachelogger> ranting helps at times
<apachelogger> Riddell: kubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't need to depend on sun-java6-plugin, it only needs the -jre and the java path set in konqueror's config
<Riddell> apachelogger: presumably java still needs to be installed?
<Riddell> of course we have openjdk in main now
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes a JRE is needed
<apachelogger> I don't know about the compatibility of openjdk though
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot139.png
<Riddell> Qt 4 goodness?
<apachelogger> yeah, that too ;-) http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot138.png
<apachelogger> but most importantly KDE 4.1.1 goodness
<Riddell> go 4.1.1!
<apachelogger> hm, for every step of ubiquity it adds a new battery plasmoid
<apachelogger> I am at step 4 apparently ;-)
<Riddell> huh?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot140.png
<Riddell> mm but whyever?
<apachelogger> xsession-errors doesn't tell, I'll reboot and check plasma's stdout
<seele> mornfall: i have used it and i thought it was a key
<seele> its the only place you can figure out what the icons mean
<mornfall> Now, there are only 3 icons by default in manager: not installed, installed and upgradable. Is it *really* so hard to figure that the color-keyed text goes with the icon? When you choose an action, the icon of the item changes. I can imagine there are people who wouldn't notice the causality, but... I mean, is it really such a problem?
<mornfall> And when they don't figure what the icons mean, does it matter at all?
<apachelogger> Riddell: doesn't happen now -.-
<apachelogger> really odd issue
<mornfall> seele: I have been surprised as how many issues users will either ignore or work around. The icon "issue" really seems petty to me.
<mornfall> But maybe you could come up with use-cases where they really pose a problem?
<seele> argh.. what besides adept-manager and apt-get would lock sources.list?
 * seele reboots
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: some of the readers of your blog are "geniuses"
<apachelogger> the readers might be, the commenters not so much :P
<apachelogger> only saw one so far
<JontheEchidna> I saw:
<JontheEchidna> -One person suggesting you switch distros
<JontheEchidna> -One person just not getting it and calling you a crybaby
<apachelogger> I saw: One person telling me that we don't even need that stupid java plugin, which doesn't essentially solve the original issue but helps improve kubuntu ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: It does occur to me that since the Java thing pulled in Firefox you can finish your MIR on the wiki now.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I didn't install, neversfelde told me about it
<ScottK> K.
<seele> is it just me or are ubuntu sources really slow?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu sources?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: awww.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i thought you'd be used to such things by now, running kubuntu
<seele> Hobbsee: sources.list sources are really slow for me and i'm not having any problems with my other computers
<Hobbsee> seele: strange.  did you try a different mirror?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: I'll never be, and I will certainly never stop doing lobbying towards humanity for the the towards humanity distribution
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: good luck...
<apachelogger> it just doesn't messure up to my expectations of a free desktop if one part doesn't care about the other
<Hobbsee> i'm sure it was an innocent oversight.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: there are too many of those IMHO
<apachelogger> if I talk about free desktop browsers I think about firefox and epiphany and konqueror, not xulrunner for example
<Riddell> it should depend on www-browser not a horrible long list of browsers
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, did you upload the 4.1.1 l10n stuff yet?
<Riddell> apachelogger: hum, seems I didn't
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll poke you once gcc is fixed
<Riddell> thanks
<seele> mornfall: i'll have to get back to you, my intrepid install is messed up
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i know...
 * Riddell hugs mornfall 
 * apachelogger added extra information to the kde 4.1.1 news
<Riddell> hi rdieter, have you tried system-config-printer-kde at all?
<rdieter> Riddell: no, not yet.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I fixed the support links at http://www.kubuntu.org/about
<apachelogger> ryanakca: and the policy link at http://www.kubuntu.org/legal
<Riddell> !!!~~~~>Bat L10n WARNING: zh_TW not yet in the archives - please package manually!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: beastie somewhere in there
<nixternal> good morning
<Riddell> why hello nixternal
<jjesse> morning nixternal
<apachelogger> hola nixternal
<apachelogger> nixternal: please fix the icons in the join us bar at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> hey visternal!
<apachelogger> lol
<goatsocks> Riddell: i have a patch for your software-properties-kde port, mostly consistency and cleanup... shall i mail it to you, or are you gonna give me the finger like mornfall? :)
<nixternal> apachelogger: what icons are you talking about?
<apachelogger> left and right of  Join us in the #kubuntu chat room for support, or the #kubuntu-devel chat room for development.
<apachelogger> the ones that are broken :P
<nixternal> apachelogger: someone needs to fix the icons, ie. the wiki administrator
<apachelogger> so, who is a wiki admin?
 * apachelogger is wondering why everything needs to be so different and why that icon disappeared in the first place
<apachelogger> so complicate even
 * apachelogger got too much coffee
<Riddell> goatsocks: putting it in a bzr branch would be the most proper way, else e-mail or pastebin is fine
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot095.png
<apachelogger> that happens when I think to understand python
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: what tool is handling dist-upgrades in Intrepid?
<goatsocks> Riddell: i'm not set up for bzr atm, i'll mail it this time
<goatsocks> Riddell: sent
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: the dist upgrade tool :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks, triaging some adept bugs so I was wondering where to put the dist-upgrade related beasties
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: adept does the "time to dist ugprade" and showing the release notes bit, the tool does the job itself and comes from the update-manager source
<JontheEchidna> whoa, update-manager has a lot of bugs...
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: is that your next task to triage?
 * JontheEchidna is guessing they're all ubuntu bugs
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: also did your app for ubuntu-bugsquad get approved?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: hasn't been processed yet
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: ah
<Riddell> how long has that taken?
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: hrm i thought i saw discussoin on that, ping bdmurry?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I sent the application in on the 30th
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: who's supposed to process it?
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<jjesse> checkign my email
<Riddell> well where do you send the application?
<jjesse> i know we discussed it
<Riddell> jjesse: who's we?
<JontheEchidna> http://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/
<jjesse> ubuntu-bugcontrol mailing list
<jjesse> +1's from everyone that responded i thought, but checking email
<jjesse> encidnaman correct?
<JontheEchidna> echidnaman, ya
<jjesse> sent an email assking for status update
<JontheEchidna> thx
<Riddell> goatsocks: applied thanks
<Riddell> goatsocks: if you fancy fixing the rendering on the Find Best Server (and having the Ok button get enabled when it finds one) that would be most welcome
<goatsocks> Riddell: yeah i'll check that out, and if you don't mind i'd like to take a crack at unimplemented stuff like Release Upgrade, get this sucker closer to feature parity with the gtk version
<Riddell> goatsocks: Release Upgrade?
<goatsocks> yeah, that little bit on the Updates tab in the gtk version, at the very bottom
<Riddell> goatsocks: do you know what that actually changes?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: are you or do you plan to discuss bug 248792 with Debian?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248792 in kdenetwork "Binary package knewsticker should be renamed to plasmoid-knewsticker" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248792
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I did, nothing seemed to come of the discussion though
<goatsocks> Riddell: haven't looked at it, but i figured it hooked into update-notifier or something
<Riddell> goatsocks: whatever it does, make sure it's what update-notifier-kde expects then :)
<goatsocks> Riddell: will do
<goatsocks> Riddell: also, what do you think about replacing the QFileDialogs with KFileDialog?
<Riddell> goatsocks: where?
<Riddell> oh, import key
<Riddell> goatsocks: yes please
<goatsocks> Riddell: ok... where's the bzr branch you're working from?
<Riddell> goatsocks: code.launchpad.net/software-properties
<Riddell> main
<goatsocks> righty, thanks
<Riddell> jjesse, JontheEchidna, yuriy: beastie triage knowledge.  can I unsubscribe ubuntu-sponsors-main from bug 248792?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248792 in kdenetwork "Binary package knewsticker should be renamed to plasmoid-knewsticker" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248792
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how?
<JontheEchidna> uh, you might need to be in the group
<JontheEchidna> Scott knows how
<Riddell> a group I can't join
<Riddell> fabo: have you looked at libical 0.32?
<ScottK> Riddell and JontheEchidna: I unsubb'ed u-m-s.
<Riddell> thanks ScottK
<ScottK> Riddell: No problem.  That's actually the main reason I bothered to get added.
<Riddell> seems like an imperfect system
<ScottK> It does, but then that's Launchpad. ;-)
<ScottK> The team I feel the most for is ubuntu-archive.  I see stuff they're subscribed to all the time that I know isn't ready for them.
<ScottK> Nothing I can do though.
<ScottK> I'd imagine you know all about that one though.
<Riddell> mm, and that can lead to problems too, I might sync something before it's been approved
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Personally, I've considered it might be useful to special case ubuntu-archive and allow motu/core-dev to unsub them from things.
<ScottK> I've never gotten to writing the proposal up though.
<ScottK> Until now I guess.
<Riddell> I don't see why bug triagers can't unsubscribe anyone, they can subscribe anyone
<ScottK> True.  Generally actions should be reversible.
<ScottK> OTOH, if I subscribe to something I don't want someone else undoing that.
<ScottK> I suspect that there's a right answer in there somewhere that's going to be painful to implement.
<Riddell> no but bug triagers are already trusted through the beurocratic process that JontheEchidna is trying to get through
<ScottK> True.
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot097.png
<Riddell> mmm, smooth
<smarter> apachelogger: looks cool, but it needs a "day" somewhere(maybe under the 51, in fine print?
<apachelogger> that print would have to be very fine ;-)
<goatsocks> what's 51?
<Riddell> days until intrepid
<jussi01> \o/
<smarter> hmm, looks like Kvkbd is almost bug-free now :)
<smarter> If anyone wants to review, test or simply take a look to the KDE4 port of Kvkbd, the virtual keyboard, you can grab it from svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/utils/kvkbd :)
<seele> i dont understand the new UDS sponsorship process.  is the next UDS going to focus on brainstorm topics only?
<Riddell> seele: where's this?
<seele> Riddell: http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=1278
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/counter/
<Riddell> "days to go" would be better
<goatsocks> "days left" sounds like it's expiring ;)
<goatsocks> like cheese
<seele> lol
<apachelogger> 'days to go' is too long
<seele> what about "days until"
<seele> only one letter longer than days left
<apachelogger> that could work
<apachelogger> but that read rather strange
<apachelogger> kubuntu 8.10, 51 days until.
<seele> what if you put the 51 in a little calendar icon
<seele> and then said "to go" underneath?
<seele> so 51 [days] to go
<seele> i think there is a day calendar icon in oxygen
<apachelogger> yeah, but it it greenish which doesn't go very well with our blueish
<apachelogger> emunkki: [20:51:53] <seele> what if you put the 51 in a little calendar icon
<apachelogger> [20:52:00] <seele> and then said "to go" underneath?
<apachelogger> [20:52:08] <seele> so 51 [days] to go
<goatsocks> how about "88 years after the founding of the Communist Party of Australia"?
<emunkki> calendar icon? hmm
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot098.png
<emunkki> sounds that it will come quite complicated
<emunkki> should fit in the circle
<apachelogger> may I note that we should add more colors to our color palette than blue
<emunkki> or be below the logo
<jcastro> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> jcastro: pong
<apachelogger> emunkki: I don't like the combination of blue and green
<apachelogger> at least not these
<jcastro> Nightrose: I've got something for you!
<Nightrose> \o/
<jcastro> Nightrose: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bugs?search=Search&field.status_upstream=pending_bugwatch
<Nightrose> what is it? ;-)
 * Nightrose looks
<apachelogger> that looks like work :P
<jcastro> ok, this is a list of bugs where someone has determined it's upstream amarok, but haven't made a link.
<emunkki> lol
<jcastro> I was thinking, if you have 5-a-day or bug day people looking for something to do .... :)
<Nightrose> jcastro: heh I though it was kittens or cookies or something equally nice :P
<emunkki> apachelogger, so, you want me to suggest something with the colors?
 * jcastro gives Nightrose a hug
<jcastro> that's all I got.
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger hands jcastro some cookies for Nightrose
<Nightrose> jcastro: alright - will see if I can find someone
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> a hug is fine with me
<Nightrose> haha
 * Nightrose hugs jcastro 
<apachelogger> she's way more productive with cookies really :P
<Nightrose> :P
<jcastro> I was just thinking it would be useful for you
<jcastro> I am slowly going through projects where someone has made a determination that it's upstream
<jcastro> but then no one makes a link
<jcastro> and then a month later we find out there's a bug flailing someplace with a patch. :-/
<apachelogger> emunkki: I actually want an image :P
<emunkki> :P
<emunkki> can you send me the last svg you crafted?
<jcastro> when these links are made they automatically show up in harvest under amarok, so (ideally) it means no lost patches
<emunkki> on snapshot098
<emunkki> i might have a huge idea
<apachelogger> emunkki: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/counter/ I also add the ubuntu font
<jcastro> Nightrose: if you can let me know if that list is actually useful to you that would help me help other people in making more useful lists. :D
<emunkki> apachelogger, ubuntu-title? i has that
<Nightrose> jcastro: alright
<apachelogger> emunkki: I have a different version
<Nightrose> jcastro: will have a closer look after getting a drink
<jcastro> no worries!
<apachelogger> jcastro: most of the not-filed-upstream-but-marked-to-affect-upstream bugs in KDE are from me anyway ;-)
<emunkki> apachelogger, ok... is that newer or sth?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: last one in that list is easy to fix
<Nightrose> k
<jcastro> apachelogger: heh.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the icon is in kdebase but should be in kdelibs, only option is to ship it with amarok, which might e considered for .11
<apachelogger> s/e/be/g
<apachelogger> emunkki: yes, more complete and better looking and stuff
<emunkki> apachelogger, ok.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: we both know it is not going to happen ;-)
<emunkki> apachelogger, why doesn't the font show up after fc-cache -fc ?
<emunkki> *-fv
<apachelogger> Nightrose: why not?
<apachelogger> not .11?
<apachelogger> *no
<apachelogger> emunkki: I dunno
<apachelogger> emunkki: restarted inkscape?
<emunkki> yes
<Nightrose> apachelogger: don't see it happening right now
<apachelogger> emunkki: no clue then
<emunkki> hmm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: then leave a comment and mark the bug as triaged in LP
<emunkki> it shows after 3rd reset
<apachelogger> maybe someone stumbles upon it
<jpds> apachelogger: Do you have any idea what could be making Konq hiccup with OpenID?
<apachelogger> cookie mess up would be most obvious
<apachelogger> the thing is, it works with revu
<jpds> Very odd.
<emunkki> apachelogger, what if we go blue and pink?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> emunkki: pink only would be an option IMHO :P
<emunkki> only an option?
<emunkki> what about very yellowish green?
<apachelogger> wouldn't that be suseish
<blizzz> or violett with pink-filled circles
 * apachelogger thinks any kind of green doesn't go very well with our kinds of blue
<emunkki> tell me what goes
<emunkki> other than other blues
<emunkki> or white or black
<apachelogger> jpds: I go to wiki.ubuntu.com -> get 5 cookies -> I login -> I don't get any new cookie
<apachelogger> so I guess konqueror doesn't get a session cookie
<jpds> apachelogger: I appear to have a cookie labeled: MOIN_SESSION.
<apachelogger> jpds: all in all 6 cookies I guess?
 * apachelogger notes that the cookie kcm is pretty buggy and doesn't show the content of the 5 cookies he got -.-
<jpds> apachelogger: Well - Firefox says I have 4 cookies.
 * jpds gives apachelogger a cookie.
<apachelogger> \o/ now I have 6 :D
<apachelogger> jpds: either way, the different amount of cookies is a pretty good indication that something goes wrong there
<jpds> apachelogger: Probably a bug in konqueror then?
<apachelogger> might be
<apachelogger> I suggest getting in touch with a konqueror developer
<apachelogger> we don't have full blown debug builds so I would have to build a debugging stack first
<jpds> apachelogger: Debug builds are at: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/
<apachelogger> jpds: I said full blown :P
<apachelogger> like loads of kDebug in stdout
<emunkki> apachelogger, http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/countdown-banner-6.png
<emunkki> that's somehow different yet again.
<emunkki> though doesn't have the calendar icon
<emunkki> just doesn't fit there.
<apachelogger> ^ opinions please
<apachelogger> emunkki: I can't do a gradient
<emunkki> o.O ?
<emunkki> ah, ok
<emunkki> that's ok
<apachelogger> I am going to write my own script for intrepid+1, altering the SVG and then exporting it to PNG
<emunkki> ;)
<apachelogger> pixel editing is a pita
<emunkki> "oh, didn't know that"
<emunkki> how easy is exporting svg to png on-the-fly?
<apachelogger> let me rephrase that: automated pixedl editing is an uber pita
<emunkki> lol
<apachelogger> emunkki: if inkscape is installed it is fairly easy
<emunkki> hmmh.
<emunkki> well is it installed on the machine that should run the script
<apachelogger> you just need to edit the svg and replace the text as necessary and then run inkscape with --no-gui
<apachelogger> emunkki: I don't know on which machine to run it yet ;-)
<emunkki> ;)
 * apachelogger pings seele and Riddell and JontheEchidna and Nightrose and everyone else
<jpds> apachelogger: If you find what the problem is; please put your results on the RT.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/countdown-banner-6.png
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong?
<apachelogger> the emunkki needs feedback
<emunkki> the emunkki? o.O
<jpds> emunkki: Nice.
<JontheEchidna> nice
<JontheEchidna> the 8.10 looks a bit blurry and blendy-in though
<emunkki> JontheEchidna, i s'pose that the version number is kind of not the most important thing?
<Nightrose> emunkki: isn't the number themost important thing?
<apachelogger> no, the days are
<emunkki> Nightrose, days are
<apachelogger> but the number isn't exactly minor
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yea that was what I meant
<Nightrose> imho it is not prominent enough
<apachelogger> peopel probably want to know what they are waiting for
<Nightrose> otherwise very nice
<emunkki> apachelogger, of?
<emunkki> *oh
<emunkki> better than http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/countdown-banner-4b.png ?
<Nightrose> i like that as well
<Nightrose> maybe even better than the other one
<emunkki> it's more simple
 * Nightrose is afk again - taking care of the dishes
<JontheEchidna> emunkki: I think I like the 4b one
<JontheEchidna> better
<apachelogger> we still have the 'days left' issue though :S
<JontheEchidna> they're both nice though. ;-)
<emunkki> http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/countdown-banner-4b.png is updated
<emunkki> apachelogger, see ^^
<JontheEchidna> days to go
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> emunkki: how does that go @ 130?
<emunkki> second
<emunkki> http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/countdown-banner-4b-130.png
<emunkki> ++
<emunkki> works
<emunkki> we can still fiddle with the daysnumber font size
<emunkki> it can be smaller
<emunkki> i also think that it's the old font i'm using on that one
<emunkki> lemme check
<emunkki> file:///data/knome/Work/Kubuntu/countdown-banner-7.png
<emunkki> GNA
<apachelogger> parsing failed
<emunkki> http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/countdown-banner-7.png
<emunkki> http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/countdown-banner-7-130.png
<apachelogger> usable, I guess
<emunkki> yeah me too
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what do you think?
<JontheEchidna> I think that's good
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> emunkki: svg please
<emunkki> http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/svg/
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/counter/
<emunkki> fix the borders !!
<apachelogger> I hate borders
<emunkki> eh
<apachelogger> emunkki: what is wrong with them?
<emunkki> the logo should be only inside the blue area
<emunkki> imho
<apachelogger> well
<emunkki> looks bad as it overlaps
<apachelogger> I am trying it on my blog
<apachelogger> because I think it looks better if it overlaps :P
<emunkki> let's ask the audience :P
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> looks horrible indeed
<apachelogger> emunkki: how do I mask it?
<emunkki> hmm
<emunkki> send me the svg
<Nightrose> jcastro: ok I had a look at the bugs page - that indeed looks interesting - for Amarok it is currently not really useful since we are closing pretty much all 1.4 bugs due to being focused on Amarok 2 but once that is out and more bugs get in for 2 it will be useful - needs some promo though so people know they can search for bugs like this and maybe a link on the package pages ubuntu QA is working on
<emunkki> i will add some magic into it
<apachelogger> emunkki: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/counter/countdown-banner-7.svg
<emunkki> http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/svg/ -> 8
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/counter/
<emunkki> yes.
<emunkki> that's it
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you add cron jobs to kubuntu.org?
<JontheEchidna> yay. /me haz bugcontrol membership
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> congrats JontheEchidna
 * apachelogger throws cookies through the channel
 * JontheEchidna 's firefox catches all the OpenID ones
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> now I know
<apachelogger> firefox eats all of the cookies
<apachelogger> even konqueror's
 * emunkki eats apacheloggers cookies
<apachelogger> meh
 * apachelogger looks at the counter
<apachelogger> that thing is not moving
<apachelogger> no action
<apachelogger> boring
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> can I haz a 24 like clock?
<emunkki> make it move then
<emunkki> make the gear move around
<apachelogger> link the counter to kubuntu.org/intrepid-ibex or something and have a 24 like clock there
 * apachelogger is clock obsessed
<apachelogger> all KDE's fault -.-
<emunkki> haha
 * emunkki is irc obsessed
<emunkki> all my own fault
<apachelogger> I still want a 24-like clock though
<apachelogger> black page, blue digits
<emunkki> sure
<emunkki> do it! :P
<emunkki> i could practice my ajax skillz
<emunkki> though that's really relatively easy to get the time
<emunkki> but which digits would you like
<emunkki> some graphic ones?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no I don't have shell access to kubuntu.org
<Riddell> apachelogger: php can be added but needs to be reviewed by a sysadmin
<apachelogger> I guess we could add a php script fetching the pictures when triggered from $remote via cron
<apachelogger> all far too difficult for my taste
<apachelogger> emunkki: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot099.png
<emunkki> OMG?
<apachelogger> well
<emunkki> those are some ugly digits
<apachelogger> those are 24 digits!
<apachelogger> apparently
<apachelogger> I never really watched 24 :P
<emunkki> well, still not very sexy
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> the color also sucks
<apachelogger> emunkki: maybe we could get them glowing?
<apachelogger> some blur digit in the background
 * apachelogger is a fan of decent glow
<emunkki> like animated glowing whenever a digit has changed?
<apachelogger> up to you, just something glowy ;-)
<emunkki> lol
<emunkki> ;)
<apachelogger> meanwhie I will go to batcave and watch short parts of 24
<emunkki> http://typodermic.com/40.html like those numbers?
<emunkki> http://typodermic.com/83.html or those?
<fabo> Riddell: I have uploaded libical 0.32 2 days ago
<fabo> hmm no, yesterday ;) => [2008-09-07] Accepted 0.32-1 in unstable
<apachelogger> emunkki: I like the latter
<emunkki> apachelogger, k
<emunkki> chainprinter it is.
<emunkki> i will play around with that maybe tomorrow
<emunkki> i'm tired now :<
<apachelogger> oh noes, how can you be tired when I am uberexcited -.-
<jcastro> Nightrose: good to know, I am waiting for a few more things to land on the report and then telling everyone about it.
<emunkki> lol
<emunkki> ok sir, i'll launch my photoshop once again
<Nightrose> jcastro: sounds good :)
<apachelogger> \o/
<jcastro> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport
<jcastro> there's the link if you're interested
<jcastro> the very last column is where I got the list of bugs from
<Nightrose> ah nice
<seele> Riddell: did you ever figure out if the toolbar icon problem a bug in system settings or something else?
<bobesponja> do I need to keep the ppa packages to get kde 4.1 on intrepid?
<apachelogger> no
<emunkki> apachelogger, http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/countdown-clock.png
<apachelogger> hm
<bobesponja> apachelogger: so kde4.1 is in the standard ubuntu repo?
<apachelogger> emunkki: less blur, and maybe make the blur black-blueish
<emunkki> hmmkay
<apachelogger> emunkki: the whole page should be pretty darkish IMHO
<apachelogger> bobesponja: actually it is the standard desktop for intrepid
<bobesponja> cool, thanks for the info
<apachelogger> you're welcome
<emunkki> apachelogger, http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/countdown-clock-2.png
<Riddell> fabo: ah, package.d.o must not have caught up when I looked
<Riddell> seele: icon problem?
<apachelogger> emunkki: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot100.png actually lighter than that
<emunkki> lighter?
<seele> Riddell: the global setting for changing the labels doesn't work?
<seele> maybe i talked with someone else about it, i thought it was you..
<apachelogger> emunkki: I add too much black gradient, I think the blue should be darker than the one I used but in return more blue than black
<Riddell> seele: mm, it's in our kdeglobals but KDE isn't paying attention to it unless it's in the kdeglobals in ~/.kde
<Riddell> seele: I've no idea why, I'll look into it some more, if it doesn't work I can just patch the code and set it as hard set default
<emunkki> apachelogger, don't really know what you're trying to say but i can guess.
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/29948
<apachelogger> fancy
<seele> argh, is bugs.kde.org still on a testing server?  it never works
<seele> Riddell: ok.. i think there is a bug on b.k.o about it not working, but i dont remember if the submitter was running ubuntu or something else
<seele> (the global system settings option)
<emunkki> apachelogger, http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/countdown-clock-3.png
<Riddell> seele: but it works if you set it per user no?
<seele> Riddell: no.
<apachelogger> emma: the font coloring needs to be more intense
<seele> it only works if you set it per application
<apachelogger> emunkki: ^
<apachelogger> emma: sorry
<emunkki> aham.
<Riddell> seele: oh, well then no wonder it doesn't work globally either
<apachelogger> emunkki: though I have to say -3 has a kinda mysterious approach which is also kinda neat
<Riddell> seele: but the text under default must be set somewhere and we can change that
<seele> Riddell: do we have default rc files for every app in the default profile or are most created the first time an app is launched?
<Riddell> seele: not for every app, only those we change something for
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44671/
<emunkki> lol good one me
<emunkki> i was working on cmyk palette
<seele> Riddell: would it be a big deal if we did have a default rc file for all the apps?
<seele> man, this stupid option is turning out to be a pain in the ass
<emunkki> apachelogger, http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/countdown-clock-4.png
<Riddell> seele: well it would be pretty much impossible to cover all the apps
<Riddell> seele: what's wrong with patching the code (from your point of view)?
<apachelogger> emunkki: maybe still a bit more intense + blur = good
<apachelogger> blur/glow that is
<emunkki> aha
<emunkki> now you want more blur :P
<seele> Riddell: nothing besides time and resources
<apachelogger> emunkki: let me rephrase: more intense blur as well :P
<emunkki> kk
<seele> Riddell: do you mean fixing the bug or hardcoding the config option?
<Riddell> seele: hardcoding
<emunkki> apachelogger, http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/countdown-clock-5.png
<seele> Riddell: is that going to prevent users from changing the global option if they want?
<apachelogger> emma: more intense blue still
<apachelogger> emunkki: ^
<emunkki> omg
 * apachelogger should go to bed
<emunkki> your client sucks
<Riddell> seele: no just a change from the current setting (of course global change is already broken)
<apachelogger> quassel autocompletion issue comes again
<emunkki> tab should fill the last nick used first
<emunkki> apachelogger, http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/countdown-clock-6.png
<seele> Riddell: oh, well i guess that's ok
<apachelogger> emunkki: apparently implementing it is not that easy
<apachelogger> emunkki: and I like -6!
<seele> nuno would probably appreciate a patch upstream since this was his idea.  but fixing the global option would probably be more important than just changing the hardcode default
<emunkki> apachelogger, is there any REAL reason to use quassel vs. irssi other than having gui?
<emunkki> apachelogger, i mean irssi in a shell, of course
<seele> ugh, need food before i get another after-hours work-related phone call
<seele> apparently if you tell people that your roommate is gone for the week, they think you'll be working late to make up for boredom
 * seele head -> desks
<emunkki> apachelogger, let's continue tomorrow?
<apachelogger> emunkki: you can connect multiple clients a the same time, buffer log goes back to day 1 (i.e. you can scroll and scroll and scroll), you get all the gui goodness (systray notificaiton and stuff)
<apachelogger> emunkki: aye
<emunkki> hmmh
<apachelogger> emunkki: thanks for the counter :D
<emunkki> why would you like to connect multiple clients?
<apachelogger> laptop and workstation
 * apachelogger is working on both most of the time
<emunkki> i still don't see why would you like to do that
<emunkki> you can always detach/attach very easily if you have a shell connection open
<emunkki> (normally up+enter)
<apachelogger> so I get notice of highlights :P
<emunkki> irssi can notice you of highlights as well
<emunkki> basically even in systray ;)
<apachelogger> that is connect detact/attach + connect detach/attach vs. connect + connect
<emunkki> irssi is my favourite operating system
<emunkki> err.. i mean irc client
<emunkki> ;)
<apachelogger> :P
<emunkki> well i've had blog updating scripts in irssi
<apachelogger> quassel got a chat monitor so I can track all the channels I am in without leaving my current one :P
<emunkki> irssi can have one as well ;)
<apachelogger> quassel is getting a lot richer scripting interface thanks to qtscript :P
<emunkki> bah, perl is good ;)
<emunkki> and irssi/terminal is leetness
<emunkki> many people think you're doing something very important and hackish if you open a terminal
<apachelogger> quassel core remembers everything everytime so even if your connection goes wocka it will reconnect to the very same channels you were in last
<apachelogger> emunkki: one got a psuedo compolier plasmoid for that ;-)
<emunkki> irssi can do that as well ;)
<apachelogger> yah, sure :P
<apachelogger> the difference is
<apachelogger> quassel does all that by default :P
<emunkki> k
<emunkki> so a modified irssi might just be even better than quassel? ;)
<emunkki> at least it can handle tabcompletion beter
<emunkki> +t
<emunkki> (even if it didn't fix your typos)
<apachelogger> oh well, just consider how young quassel is, and how good it messures up already ;-)
 * apachelogger is wondering if gcc will ever be fixed :|
<emunkki> well it has a great clientbase to base on and compare to
<emunkki> so kind of it makes the development easier when you know what people want
<emunkki> and not introducing those new high-tech features all the time
<emunkki> and having to invent them
<emunkki> like, if microsoft decides to build a car, they'll prolly get the basic things right in a little time, because eg. wheel is invented
<emunkki> what i really lack
<emunkki> is synchronised notes app
<emunkki> much like imap, but with notes
<apachelogger> akonadi + opensync should be able to do that at some point
<apachelogger> jpds: it appears to me kcookiejar doesn't want to be debugged
<emunkki> akonadi doesn't seem to be so light
<emunkki> if you only want notes
<emunkki> maybe i'll just code a quick php one
<emunkki> or sth with web-interface
<emunkki> though that wouldn't work if i'm offline
<emunkki> anyway, sleep ->
<emunkki> see you tomorrow
<apachelogger> nini emunkki
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-09
 * apachelogger should have never touched kdelibs
<apachelogger> ScottK: Do you think the amd64 FTBFS is still due to gcc? It certainly doesn't make much sense to me.
<Riddell> Jaunty Jackalope, now I doubt anyone suspected it would be that animal
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> I don't even know what thing looks like
<apachelogger> hm, time for rofl I guess
<vorian> Jaunty
<seele> kwwii will have a great time with that one
<JontheEchidna> jaunty jackalope?
 * JontheEchidna lol'd
<JontheEchidna> They should have made it Jaunty Jaguar, and then Ubuntu's task would be to become an OSX clone to follow prophet Mark Shuttleworth's vision of becoming better-looking for Vista
<JontheEchidna> *than OSX, rather
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> KDE 4.1++
<apachelogger> I like that name :D
<seele> knowing apple, they probably copyrighted jaguar as a os release codename
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you see the new new device notifier icon
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: new icon?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> looks better I have to say
 * apachelogger recommends backporting :P
<JontheEchidna> can haz screenshot?
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/KDE/kdebase/runtime/pics/oxygen/128x128/devices/phone-openmoko-freerunner.png?revision=853101
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> but not what I was lookign for
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/runtime/pics/oxygen/128x128/apps/device-notifier.png?revision=855488&view=markup&sortby=date
<JontheEchidna> oh wow, my first plasma crash in ages
<JontheEchidna> oooh, nice icon
<vorian> ooh, pretty
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> I hate patches
<apachelogger> adding non-kde applications to favorites works in trunk
<apachelogger> so either it is broken in the 4.1 branch or it's a patch
<apachelogger> I tend to think it's the latter TBH
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: saw the most recent comment on my blog?
 * JontheEchidna looks
<JontheEchidna> Ha, I delt with this genius on digg to
<JontheEchidna> he's a rabid Ubuntu/GTK fan
<JontheEchidna> What I find funny
<JontheEchidna> is that Qt/KDE people have been doing integration work for both sides
<JontheEchidna> and he beats up on Qt/KDE for not doing the work for them fast enough
 * apachelogger wishes he wouldn't have to cope with such comments
<JontheEchidna> he's probably one of those people that thinks Qt is "less free" than GTK
<apachelogger> one of those who belive what the choose to belive
<apachelogger> far too many of those are commenting my blog
<JontheEchidna> well
<JontheEchidna> you are on planet ubuntu
<apachelogger> that does mean I have to deal with narrowmindend perky fanboys?
<JontheEchidna> yus!
 * apachelogger should unsubscribe
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> deactivate comments
<JontheEchidna> might wanna hold off on that
<JontheEchidna> to avoid dramaz
 * apachelogger is a drama queen
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: f5
<JontheEchidna> the last-last comment?
 * JontheEchidna had seen
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> lovely
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm pretty under the weather today, so I haven't looked.  Ask NCommander, he LOVES FTBFS.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If the GTK rabid fanboy crowd realized qt is GPL, then they'd have to notice that the rationale for Gnome has evaporated.
<apachelogger> almost bad time for me, will do tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I think they hide behind usability
<apachelogger> ScottK: I hope they will go with a 'but most companies prefer GTK'
<JontheEchidna> or the notion that taking away functionality is usability
<apachelogger> then I can strangle them with their on rationale, where Qt is not being used because they would have to make the linked code free software ;-)
<apachelogger> s/on/own
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nowadays adding tabs is usability
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think that was a guadec joke :P
<apachelogger> no, I think they were pretty serious about it :P
 * apachelogger hopes to see kde-nightly-kdeplasma-addons before he goes to bed
<apachelogger> holy barracuda
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I knew it was a bad idea to support your bugcontrol application
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sorry :P
<JontheEchidna> it's even more annoying now isn't it?
<ScottK-laptop> What happened?
<JontheEchidna> I handle lots of KDE bugs, apachelogger subscribes to most KDE package bugmail
 * apachelogger should change that
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hang -> termination -> crash
<apachelogger> I guess systemsettings doesn't take kindly to termination
<ScottK-laptop> Ah.
<JontheEchidna> it would be nice if you could configure what kind of bug activity would email you
 * apachelogger is wondering how to properly reply to a sysadmin request
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: not even that would make sense
<apachelogger> more like activity of certain people
<apachelogger> e.g. I don't review your status changes anymore, but those of most other people
 * apachelogger thinks kdeplasma-addons is going to compile this time
<jjesse> evening
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: i see you got approved to the bug squad
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: hehe, yup
 * JontheEchidna has been having fun with kdebase*
<apachelogger> and messed up my bugs folder!
<jjesse> ha
 * jjesse has been way to busy to deal w/ bugs lately
<jjesse> that didn't work as pllaned
<jjesse> is this thing still on?
<apachelogger> what thing?
<apachelogger> where?
<jjesse> lol
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kde-nightly-kdeplasma-addons is one empty package
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: if dpkg is in a state where this message occurs, adept will crash on startup: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<JontheEchidna> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'adept::RecoveryNeededException'
<JontheEchidna>   what():  an unspecified problem happened; if you see this message, please report a bug to the maintainer. Context:
<JontheEchidna>     no context information available
<JontheEchidna> KCrash: Application 'adept' crashing...
 * JontheEchidna goes to bed
<NCommander> hey apachelogger
<mornfall> Riddell: Please sync Adept (beta 2) from incoming, if you can. Thanks.
<mornfall> Riddell: (It only fixes regressions, I'll try to get out a beta 3 before final.)
<mornfall> Riddell: With a few other fixes. But, I apparently didn't find any time for those during the last week and beta 2 was quite overdue already.
<jussi01> apachelogger: just a quick reminder about that hardy abckport of quassel
<cjwatson> Hi. I'm rejecting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/267912 because it doesn't make sense to take bug reports about the wiki in LP and we don't have a good way to track them there, but could somebody check whether this is deliberate and if not fix it? It seems to be out of line with how you've done things in previous releases.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267912 in ubuntu "Kubuntu Alpha5 Page links to Alpha 1 Feedback" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Riddell> cjwatson: I'll fix that
<cjwatson> thanks
<seaLne> is anyone else loosing the ability every so often to click with their mouse? it still moves just nothing responds to clicks (usb, tried diff mouse)
<seaLne> very weird :-/
<Riddell> seaLne: I've seen that happen once when there was a password window which seemed to confuse kwin
<seaLne> ah thanks stupid gq
<jpds> cjwatson: That bug could be related to the problem described at bug #259436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259436 in ubuntu-website "Wiki login not persistent with Konqueror" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259436
<Riddell> mornfall: synced! thanks
<mornfall> Ack, thanks.
<jussi01> Morning JontheEchidna
<mornfall> Riddell: For things that are in adept 3.0~beta2, do I set "fix released"? In launchpad bug tracker.
<mornfall> Well, I closed two of them, the rest looks like a big jumble, hopefully someone manages to sift through that.
<Riddell> mornfall: yes fix released when it's in the archive
<Riddell> apachelogger: looks like that kdelibs build error also affects samba4
<Riddell> seele: settings textbesideicons works fine when per user
<Riddell> seele: it's only when set in our /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/kdeglobals that it doesn't work
<Riddell> and I think there's a problem with that whole file
<Riddell> no idea why, strace shows it being read
<Riddell> however it's fine when I put it in /etc/kde4/kdeglobals so I'll just move it to there
<apachelogger> Riddell: the gcc breakage?
<apachelogger> ♥ opendns.com
<Riddell> I don't know if it's related to the gcc breakage
<apachelogger> /usr/include/asm-generic/fcntl.h:117: error: redefinition of 'struct flock'
<apachelogger> the very same error kdelibs had on amd64
<apachelogger> so I suppose it is caused by gcc
<Riddell> well all compiler errors are caused by gcc, but I don't know if it's a gcc bug or just a change in gcc showing a bug elsewhere
<seele> Riddell: huh, i thought i had tested it per user, but it's good that i was wrong :)
<smarter> mornfall: is it a known bug that when downloading new packages, all the progress bars get stuck at ~80% except one?
<mornfall> Not a known bug for sure.
<mornfall> Can I have a screenshot, exact version, etc?
<smarter> taking a screenshot right now
<smarter> version is beta2
<smarter> hmm, no it's beta1
<mornfall> Shouldn't really make a difference.
<mornfall> I didn't touch the download progress code since then.
<mornfall> I think it didn't change since alpha 3.
<smarter> I'll upgrade to beta2 and try to reproduce it, here is a screenshot: http://pix.nofrag.com/6/b/c/ff24af2d6a0b9283017a380cd7b24.html
<mornfall> Last change is:
<mornfall> Thu Jul 31 12:58:01 CEST 2008  me@mornfall.net
<mornfall> Ahw.
<mornfall> Do you have connectivity issues?
<smarter> no
<mornfall> Looks like APT bug to me. Dunno. I haven't seen anything like this happen.
<smarter> and it looks like the packages were completely downloaded
<seele> jjesse: did you find brainstorm issues to put in your app or did you just add some?
<smarter> mornfall: the "openoffice.org-core" and the last progress bars were moving
<mornfall> smarter: Hard to tell. Is that reproducible? Do you have a proxy?
<smarter> no proxy
<smarter> I'm building adept2 and will try to reproduce it after
<mornfall> Ah, so you only got duplicate scrollbars, right?
<mornfall> Err, s/scrollbars/progressbars/.
<smarter> I don't know if it's suppoed to have multiple progressbars (:
<smarter> looks like something is not refreshed thought
<mornfall> smarter: It might, for parallel downloads.
<smarter> *repainted even
<mornfall> smarter: It seems the avutils stuff comes from medibuntu.org, openoffice from ubuntu.com -- those would get downloaded in parallel.
<mornfall> smarter: But, I possibly see the bug. You don't happen to have terminal output of that adept around, do you?
<smarter> I have :)
 * smarter paste it somewhere
<mornfall> \o/
<smarter> http://pastebin.com/ma930608
<mornfall> Now, if it has multiple fetching item: with same URL, that's the bug.
<smarter> (at that point I clicked on cancel)
<mornfall> Hooray.
<smarter> looks like it's that :)
<apachelogger> hm, I am running out of stuff for kde-nightly
<Riddell> stuff?
<mornfall> Riddell: Maybe he means weed? ; - )
<apachelogger> Riddell: KDE modules
<apachelogger> kdeplasma-addons is now part of the family as well
<apachelogger> and kdeutils is on the way
<smarter> apachelogger: cool
<mornfall> smarter: I'd say that medibuntu has connectivity issues, though.
<smarter> mornfall: that's possible, we had some servers problem earlier
<smarter> (^ talking with my medibuntu hat on :p)
<mornfall> smarter: Ok. Nevertheless, it should be fixed on my tree. It'll get into beta 3.
<smarter> great
 * apachelogger gets the batmask and looks at smarter
<mornfall> smarter: Thanks for the report, too.
<smarter> apachelogger: oohh all that time, it was you the batman! :p
<smarter> mornfall: yw
<mornfall> It's great when people actually have the info at their hands.
<apachelogger> mornfall: you should just make adept aggregate the information automagically
<apachelogger> that is pretty much what amarok did with their backtrace mailer
<smarter> apachelogger: except it didn't crash here
<apachelogger> that doesn't stop adept from keeping a stdout log
<mornfall> apachelogger: Right, but that's coding time that I currently don't have.
<apachelogger> ic
<apachelogger> oht
<apachelogger> that reminds me.... I still have uber verbose kDebug turned on
<mornfall> Hmh. Would be very counter-intuitive to reverse the download list? Adding items to the start instead of end...
<mornfall> It would work around the scrollbar issues I'm having there...
<smarter> mornfall: adept is asking me if I want to install the new version of a config file or keep the old one, couldn't it open a diff like apt?
<mornfall> smarter: It could, and I think it's on the todo -- but you can diff manually for now. It should give you paths to both versions.
<smarter> yes it does, great if it's on the todo ;)
<smarter> mornfall: also, it's only IMHO but I think you should move the update/upgrade/apply/revert buttons to toolbar buttons with icons
<mornfall> smarter: Well, it's been discussed before. Earlier on, availability of "apply" without need to go through change preview has been very criticised...
<mornfall> So I am not very keen on doing that move. And disabling bits of toolbar semi-randomly (to the user) seems like bad policy, too.
<mornfall> Yes, it's available on the menu right now...
<mornfall> Which might stir some controversy already. We'll see.
<smarter> maybe you could change it to a "review before apply" or something that would change the current tab to the changes tab?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the following packages can be removed: dolphin (0.9 aka d3lphin), codeine (superseded by dragonplayer), kconfigure (upstream dead, doesn't build anymore because of missing libkonq4-dev)
<apachelogger> smarter: what is the status of kepas?
<emunkki> hello apachelogger
<apachelogger> ahoy emunkki
<JontheEchidna> hallo guys
<smarter> apachelogger: I've packaged an upstream snapshot and it works great
<apachelogger> aloha JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> smarter: ok, please file a FFe
<apachelogger> and apply for motu :P
<smarter> apachelogger: tomorrow afternoon ;)
<jjesse_> morning kids
<apachelogger> smarter: I will poke you all afternoon if you do't do it :P
<apachelogger> howdy jjesse_
<jjesse_> dang
<smarter> apachelogger: I couldn't expect something else from you :p
<apachelogger> !info kde
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<apachelogger> !info kde intrepid
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:48ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
 * apachelogger nukes a todo itme
<JontheEchidna> anybody know what the heck this guy is talking about in this bug? (bug 196161)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196161 in adept ""New KDE Desktop" for Kubuntu distribution still crashes Adept Installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196161
<apachelogger> Riddell: kpovmodeler-kde4 can also be removed (dropped -kde4)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ask for screenshots
<apachelogger> otherwise I don't understand that either
<apachelogger> "I just ran into the same problem this morning when trying to update my Laptop Kubuntu, AGAIN. Hello KDE - anybody listening?"
<apachelogger> close won't fix, first he writes a cryptic reprot and then he expects KDE to jump off a bridge because he has a problem?
<apachelogger> I tell you, I can't reproduce certain people's thinking
<apachelogger> bug 25335
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 25335 in javax-servletapi2.3 "javax-servletapi2.3: new changes from Debian require merging" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/25335
<apachelogger> kde bug 25335
<ubottu> KDE bug 25335 in khtml "konqueror opens new windows if plugins are enabled (www macromedia com)" [Normal,Closed: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25335
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://lists.kde.org/?a=120367759800009&r=1&w=2
<JontheEchidna> so, it crashed and the database was locked?
<apachelogger> apparently
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> "the NEW DESKTOP offer
<apachelogger> appeared again.  "
<apachelogger> I think I understand him
<apachelogger> holy barracuda
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: his adept updater crashes upon gutsy -> hardy upgrade
<JontheEchidna> ah
<apachelogger> mornfall: btw, software installers need to be rock stable: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-www&m=120367745225095&w=2 ;-)
<apachelogger> reinstalling just because the database locks up sounds like a pita to me
<JontheEchidna> well, if the database locks up now it will give a way to resolve it manually
<JontheEchidna> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> how is a user supposed to know that?
<JontheEchidna> when you try to start adept in that state it tells you to
<apachelogger> why does it not have a button?
 * apachelogger grabs a new cup of coffee
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: krita, krita-kde4, and some other krita package all share the same package title/description when you search for "krita" in adept installer. (See bug 268106, the last screenshot especially)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268106 in adept "On the Add/Remove Adept, software called "Krita" for Gimp packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268106
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Well, noone expected that multiple packages of same piece of software would appear in app-install-data.
<mornfall> I believe.
<mornfall> You really only want to offer one of them in installer.
<mornfall> Pick one and file a bug against app-install-data, I'd say.
<JontheEchidna> ok
 * JontheEchidna wonders what the 3rd krita is
<mornfall> Ah, hmm.
<mornfall> I still suspect it's app-install-data listing multiple destkop files.
<mornfall> Btw. I don't think it's krita-kde4 -- look at the version.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Can you run grep 'Name=Krita' /usr/share/app-install/desktop/*?
<mornfall> Assuming you can reproduce on your system.
 * JontheEchidna can reproduce
<JontheEchidna> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/kde4_krita.desktop:Name=Krita
<JontheEchidna> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/kde4_krita_magick.desktop:Name=Krita
<JontheEchidna> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/kde_krita.desktop:Name=Krita
<apachelogger> !info krita-common intrepid
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Right.
<ubottu> Package krita-common does not exist in intrepid
<apachelogger> hm
<mornfall> I only have one Krita on Debian. : - )
<apachelogger> !info krita-data intrepid
<ubottu> krita-data (source: koffice): data files for Krita painting program. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-6ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 27642 kB, installed size 32020 kB
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<apachelogger> that package is causing the entry in the last screenshot
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: You should see X-AppInstall-Package in those desktop files.
<apachelogger> the last one at least
<jpds> apachelogger: Why won't kcookiejar debug?
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: These are either bugs in the packages providing bad .desktop files, or bugs in app-install-data for not filtering the stuff. Pick your choice.
<apachelogger> jpds: I dunno, I was running kded in uber debug mode for stdout, the only think kded wanted to say about kcookiejar is that it started that module
<JontheEchidna> hum... /me wonders how to go about fixing it
<apachelogger> jpds: you'll have to talk to a konqueror developer since the google doesn't have information about debugging kcookiejar either
<jpds> apachelogger: kcookiejar sounds evil by what I've seen.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the last one is for the kde3 version of krita, the other two are kde4 stuff
<apachelogger> jpds: well, to be fair, I didn't get much debugging from any other kded module either, so it might be verey wll that I am just too stupid
 * jpds hugs apachelogger.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: then the versions are also all messed up
<JontheEchidna> X-Krita-Version?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> jpds: fyi, I am running kded on a konsole for half a day now, with uber debugging, I  now can watch any password access :P
<apachelogger> <-- became paranoid over night
<JontheEchidna> Ok, so kde4_krita_magick.desktop
<JontheEchidna> [Desktop Entry]
<JontheEchidna> X-AppInstall-Package=krita-data
<JontheEchidna> ^there's the first problem right there
<JontheEchidna> then the rest of the .desktop goes on to describe krita instead of krita-data
<JontheEchidna> ok, so fixing kde4_krtia_magic desktop gets it to un-dupe
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should be fixing real bugs :P
<JontheEchidna> but should it really even have a .desktop file for app-install-data?
<apachelogger> what is kde4_krita_magic doing?
 * apachelogger thinks it should go to the services directory really
<JontheEchidna> It's trying to describe krita-data-kde4
<JontheEchidna> but it doesn't even get the package it's trying to install right
<JontheEchidna> and the user-visible name it provides is "krita"
<apachelogger> nono
<apachelogger> what is it doing for real
<apachelogger> i.e. what is the desktop file in usr/share/applications/ doing
<apachelogger> if it is only a service thingy for krita it shouldn't be in that directory
<JontheEchidna> krita_magick.desktop
<JontheEchidna> ok, it basically has krita's desktop file
<JontheEchidna> with some slight differences
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please paste the file
 * apachelogger fixes kdm-kde4 -> kdm
<JontheEchidna> /usr/share/applications/kde4/krita_magick.desktop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44894/
<apachelogger> we need batpaste
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what are the differences to krita.desktop?
<JontheEchidna> krtia.desktop has some more translations
<JontheEchidna> it's exec is krita
<JontheEchidna> aw heck, I'll just paste the diff
<apachelogger> we need batpaste --diff :P
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44896/
<apachelogger> god that is lame
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: get in touch with some krita guy in #koffice
<apachelogger> that file doesn't belong there
<apachelogger> and it shouldn't be existing at all because it is really just a copy of krita.desktop
<jtechidna> smarter: you're doing kepas? bug 268082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268082 in kepas "[intrepid] kepas depends on libplasma1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268082
<apachelogger> jtechidna: new snapshot coming up
<apachelogger> smarter just needs to file the FFe :P
<apachelogger> jpds: ping
<jpds> apachelogger: pong.
<apachelogger> jpds: you are a backport dude, aren't you=
<apachelogger> ?
<jpds> apachelogger: One of them, yes.
<apachelogger> jpds: please have a look at bug 267414
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267414 in quassel "Please backport Quassel 0.3.0 from intrepid to hardy" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267414
<jpds> apachelogger, jussi01: Approved for backporting.
<apachelogger> Riddell: please backport quassel, as per bug 267414
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267414 in hardy-backports "Please backport Quassel 0.3.0 from intrepid to hardy" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267414
 * apachelogger likes that workflow
<seele> hmm.. anyone else have problems using today's live cd?  it doesnt look like the boot menu works
 * seele reburns the cd
<Riddell> davmor2 ^^ ?
<davmor2> seele: live or alternative?
<seele> davmor2: live
<davmor2> 2 ticks
<seele> i can get to the menu and select a language, but when i select an option the disc spins for a while and gives me a media error
<seele> i'm reburning now, i couldnt even select the option to check the media to see if the media was the problem
<Tm_T> hi kids
 * seele is glad CDs are so cheap
<emunkki> Tm_T, hello daddy
<jjesse> yay now i know who my father is
<jjesse> i've always wondered
<davmor2> seele: 32bit or 64bit?
<seele> davmor2: 32
<Riddell> seele: not got rewritables?
<seele> Riddell: nope, just a spindle of what was on sale at bestbuy
<apachelogger> emunkki: Tm_T is mom!
<davmor2> seele Riddell: about 2 minutes
<emunkki> ohh sorry
<emunkki> ;)
<emunkki> she must've changed his gender then as his name is a mans name
<seele> hum.. that one didnt work either
<seele> (yesterday's)
<seele> let me try a different stack of cds..
<davmor2> seele: it's been the 20080903 so if you have one from yesterday that worked it's the same :)
<davmor2> booting now
<davmor2> seele Riddell: working here
<seele> davmor2: i've got 08 and 09.. i'm trying a different cd brand
<seele> how many people do you think go through the install process and fail because they didnt check CD for defects first?
<davmor2> too many
<davmor2> yeap booted up fine
<seele> davmor2: looks like i have some bad media.. made a disc from a different spindle and it boots ok
<seele> wow, so this is going to sound like a stupid question
<seele> but i search for adept in kickoff
<seele> i get three entires, updated, manager, and installer
<seele> i don't know the difference?
<goatsocks> adept is split up into 3 uis now
<JontheEchidna> it actually has been forever
<apachelogger> seele: updater, simple installer, manager
<seele> right.. so i can't install new packages and do updates at the same time?
 * seele is normally an apt user
<apachelogger> in manager you shoudl be able to
<apachelogger> updater and installer are really just simplified versions of the manager
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: mirroring the kde4 ppa takes a fair amoung of time -.-
<JontheEchidna> manager is the all-powerful power tool that will handle installation and updates and source.list fetching
<Riddell> updater shouldn't be in the menu and installer should be in the top level of the applications menu as Add/remove Apps
<goatsocks> Riddell++
<seele> adept manager looks ok, but is installer still under development?  i get a blank listview in the Browse page
<JontheEchidna> installer seems to work fine for me
<Riddell> seele: do you have app-install-data installed?
<seele> i've got whatever the live cd gave me
 * JontheEchidna doesn't see app-install-data in the depends or recommends of kubuntu-desktop nor adept itself
<seele> hum, that package doesnt show up in adept manager
<Riddell> seele: got files in /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ ?
<seele> seele@sebastien:~$ ls /usr/share/app-install/desktop/
<seele> ls: cannot access /usr/share/app-install/desktop/: No such file or directory
<goatsocks> yeah adept should have a hard dep on that but it doesn't
<JontheEchidna> oh, and you can't search by package name in adept manager yet
<seele> JontheEchidna: is that going to happen for intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> last time I spoke to mornfall he said no I think
<goatsocks> kpackagekit does it already
<mornfall> Right. Not enough testing.
<goatsocks> but it's still a bit green
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: isses I see about this in ubuntu's bug tracker should be classified as wishlist, correct?
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Dunno, first of all, they should probably end up in bugs.kde.org.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I should go through the bugs list and forward the good ones
<mornfall> Although... bugs.kde.org still doesn't work.
<JontheEchidna> meh
<mornfall> For me, anyway.
<goatsocks> it's borked
<mornfall> It gives me a database error.
<seele> mornfall: it wasn't working the other day either
<mornfall> Well, it's broken for me for a few weeks now.
<JontheEchidna> o.O
<mornfall> I have contacted sysadmins, but they sort of ignored me.
<mornfall> Unknown column 'bugs.qa_contact' in 'on clause' at globals.pl line 275.
<seele> probably because they're getting about 100 of those contacts a day :P
<mornfall>  For help, please send mail to the webmaster (webmaster@kde.org), giving this error message and the time and date of the error.
<mornfall> Whatever.
<seele> eek, adept didnt unlock apt/lists
<mornfall> What apt/lists are those?
<seele> seele@sebastien:~$ sudo apt-get update
<seele> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<seele> after i closed adept manager
<mornfall> Never seen.
<mornfall> What were you doing before that?
<seele> now you seen it.  fresh from today's live CD
<seele> nothing, i just opened adept manager, closed it properly, tried to use apt-get
<mornfall> And it worked before?
<mornfall> ps aux | grep -i adept?
<seele> checked it, it's not running
<mornfall> Then it can hardly have it locked, as it's a fcntl-style lock...
<seele> i just went in and removed the lock file so i can use apt
<mornfall> Maybe it was some sort of periodic update holding that lock.
<mornfall> Well, if you get corrupt package lists, you now know why...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: anything workspaceish to fix
<apachelogger> ?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I haven't seen any packaging bugs reported for it recently
<JontheEchidna> This is a wishlist request though, right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/243600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243600 in kdebase-workspace "KDE 4.1 - Task manager in vertically aligned widget tries to wrap text" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<JontheEchidna> it's doing what it's programmed to do, justt the approach could be be better
<JontheEchidna> anyway, I won't miss his bug reports much
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 99044 needs report @ bko and possibly @ trolltech.com as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99044 in kdelibs "KDM does not work if disk is full and gives no warning about it" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99044
<seele> is the Upgrade notification bubble supposed to be click-to-dismiss?
<seele> i can't figure out how to make it go away
<seele> ooh, bubble crashed.. lol
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Riddell> seele: yes it should be click-to-dismiss
<Riddell> seele: did it crash? or did you click the apport icon and it launched apport for something else?
<seele> i clicked the network icon by it by accident and when i dismissed the menu the bubble didn't get repainted
<seele> this was after i tried to click the bubble to dismiss
<apachelogger> smarter: ping
<smarter> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> smarter: you are on amd64?
<smarter> yes
<apachelogger> damn, next time you wait longer before replying, I didn't find the url in time :P
<apachelogger> smarter: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/4:3.5.10-0ubuntu3
<apachelogger> please try building that version in a pbuilder
<Riddell> mornfall: adept updater from beta 2 working perfectly
 * smarter launches pbuilder and get back to school work
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kdebase-workspace_4.1.1-0ubuntu4_to_ubuntu5.diff
<Riddell> mm, bash complexity
<smarter> apachelogger: kdelibs failed with the same error than the buildd
 * apachelogger thinks NCommander needs to look into this
<Riddell> mornfall: been playing with darcs and added app-install-data as a dependency and put adept-installer as Core in the application menu
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/darcs/adept-3/
<Riddell> that's a scp of the archive to the server, I'm assuming that works
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: I'm working on backporting some changes from sidebar.cpp from Okular, makes the sidebar look much better.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: It would be actually great if you could follow Riddell's suit and make a darcs branch... ; - )
<mornfall> Riddell: Great, thanks -- I can pull from it just fine.
<mornfall> Riddell: Although I haven't updated my public branch, which I will in a while. But I have food on the stove...
<Riddell> mornfall: how do you update it?  rsync?
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/adept3_2.png
<JontheEchidna> so darcs is like svn/git, etc?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I wonder where I could host a repo...
<apachelogger> Riddell, JontheEchidna: maybe we should create kubuntu-bugs and subscribe it to all KDE bugs instead of the obsolete kubuntu-team team
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ping
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: pong
<Artemis_Fowl> good
<Artemis_Fowl> time to talk a little
<seele> yep
<Artemis_Fowl> first of all, as apachelogger informed me, we can release one more version before intrepid's release
<Artemis_Fowl> and that must be before october
<seele> ok
<seele> bug fixes only?
<Artemis_Fowl> yep
<Artemis_Fowl> so
<Artemis_Fowl> I have resolved all bugs in QA Testing bug
<Artemis_Fowl> except for two:
<Artemis_Fowl> the double header
<Artemis_Fowl> (I can't find a way to remove the first header - the one containing the description of the module-)
<seele> yeah, i see that.  it would be nice to fix but i dont think it is a priority
<seele> it looks weird because nothing else has it, but it isnt going to make someone screw something up
<Artemis_Fowl> it seems as if only the second header can be removed since it is part if the page widget
<Artemis_Fowl> but that wouldn't be nice either
<mornfall> Riddell: rsync is fine, if you have darcs on server, you can do darcs push host:directory
<Artemis_Fowl> since it contains a small description of what each page is for
<Artemis_Fowl> btw, I dropped a mail on the kde-devel mailing list and asked the question on kde's IRC channel, but found no solution
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 194425 do you understand comment 10?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194425 in kde4libs "[KDE 4] Konquerors cookie system dies (kded4 dies)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194425
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: next thing is the Tools page
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: should I rework it?
<Artemis_Fowl> and if so, how?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: unrelated to the konq bug
<seele> i dunno, i guess i can agree it is a little inconsistent since we use tabs in the other pages, but now use buttons
<seele> but half of the options are popup wizards, not screens
<seele> i dont think it is a priority, but should be one of the first things we look at for the next version
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<Artemis_Fowl> afk for a sec
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ideas about bug 194693
<ubottu> Bug 194693 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/194693 is private
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it looks like update-notifier-kde crashed, which triggered apport + an upgrade hook saying language-pack installation wasn't complete
<JontheEchidna> but it doesn't have anything to do with konq + cookies
<apachelogger> well, the crash affects more than konq + cookies anyway
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: if you want, we can start thinking of a list of things to work on for post intrepid
<apachelogger> when kded goes down also shortcuts won't work anymore
<apachelogger> which is probably the cause for a different report in kdelibs
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i really want to improve password configuration/management, it seems a bit awkward now
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: that's the next thing I would like to tell you about
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: change some workflows
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think the extra // in front of the kioslave url are doing it
<Artemis_Fowl> for instance, today I changed the map workflow
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I got rid of the assistant
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: and instead used something simpler
<seele> oh ok.. is that already added?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: this: http://dc86.4shared.com/download/62313283/fb1f61f7/KGRUBEditor56.png?tsid=20080909-123702-f6777b36
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: gnome uses 3 slashes
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: yes, I commited it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the thing is, places -> network shouldn't do anything with klauncher
<JontheEchidna> I think I am even more confused now
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: gnome has a place menu, which holds a network link, that one opens nautilus with network:///
<apachelogger> which is pretty much like our network slave
<JontheEchidna> so, what does this have to do with kde?
<apachelogger> I have no idea
<mornfall> Riddell: I have pushed my changes and the conflict resolution, so you might want to pull before making any further changes...
<apachelogger> but apparently klauncher crashes
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Same to you, if you are working off darcs.
 * JontheEchidna doesn't know anything about darcs...
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: why did you think the splash image input box didn't need a label again?  i forget your reasoning
<Artemis_Fowl> um there is no reasoning
<Artemis_Fowl> I forgot it
<Artemis_Fowl> ^^
<seele> ah, hehe.. i thought you said you didnt think it needed one
<seele> but it would be nice if it had one, otherwise you arent sure what you are trying to put in there
<apachelogger> jjesse: bug 215405 is still valid for intrepid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215405 in kde4libs "Problems with connecting digital camera and Kubuntu Remix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215405
<jjesse> ummm haven't tested, mark as invalid
<apachelogger> ok
<jjesse> won't get a chance to test either really as intrepid is only in a vm
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: have you seen the new splash image list?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: is it in the same release as the new maps dialog?  if so, no because it isnt in the daily build yet
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: the patches are pretty small themselves, mind if I just email them to you?
<Artemis_Fowl> wow
<Artemis_Fowl> daily build?
<seele> yeah there are daily builds of the live and install CDs
<seele> that usually how i test stuff
<Artemis_Fowl> and the package gets updated from source automatically?
<Artemis_Fowl> updated/created*
<seele> i dunno how it works
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: omg, must have patch: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=152761
<ubottu> KDE bug 152761 in general "No session management in KDE 4 - Sessions / directory / tabs not restored on login" [Normal,New]
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: is there a way to automatically create .deb packages from a bzr branch? something like PPAs or something like this. I dunno how these things work
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Sure, mailing is fine.
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: technically you can get daily builds I think
<apachelogger> jussi01: ping
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: that's how it looks like right now: http://dc78.4shared.com/download/62358516/7d791975/KGRUBEditor57.png?tsid=20080909-124657-db383a23
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: and when clicking on the combo box the list is like this: http://dc88.4shared.com/download/61810596/debbf70c/KGRUBEditor55.png?tsid=20080909-124751-6ac19223
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: denied, no KDE QA
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: (the second screenshot has different style because it was taken some days ago)
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: and if you click browse and select a file, it adds it to the list?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: yes, along with any other splash images that reside in the same folder
<seele> oh
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it works pretty much like Plasma's wallpaper dialog
<seele> hmm.. should we use a folder picker then instead of a file picker?
<seele> i think it would be unexpected to pick a single file and then all of the other files are added automatically
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I have thought of a "Manage Scanned Directories" or something similar button which allows you to handle which dirs will be monitored
<seele> yes, but that only adds the image you select, not all of the images in the folder of the image you select
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: should I put the label next to the combobox?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: no, i dont think you need a label anymore
<seele> hmm.. well maybe you do
<seele> hmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 211682 needs fwd
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211682 in kde4libs "Screen resolution incorrectly detected with external monitor in kde4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211682
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: the desktop example has a label, but i'm not sure if you need one. i dont remember any guidelines for this case
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kde4libs completely triaged
<JontheEchidna> liek whoa, nice
<seele> it seems more like a setting than enter information, so in that case you don't necessarily need an explicit direction
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: any link on how to get daily builds?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ok
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: I think jussi01 had a setup for quassel, I'll poke him to get one for kgrubeditor
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: ok. let me know then
<apachelogger> aye
<seele> Riddell: do you think we should have a kubutu meeting to begin talking about jaunty?  it might help make UDS apps easier to fill out with some project goals
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: there's a dupe of bug 211682 in workspace
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211682 in kde4libs "Screen resolution incorrectly detected with external monitor in kde4" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211682
<JontheEchidna> oh, actually that one is a dupe of the one in workspace
<JontheEchidna> bug 192413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192413 in kdebase-workspace "kde4 dual head - both desktops on single screen" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192413
 * JontheEchidna marks as dupe
<apachelogger> \o/
<JontheEchidna> It's pretty pathetic that I caught that without looking at the buglist... lol
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: what should be done now? work on the password thing?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: my TODO list seems to be empty
<seele> hmm.. password workflow was my biggest pet peeve
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, I also knew there was a similar report in some kdebase, but I was too lazy to check :P
<seele> oh.. hold on. i might have something else.  let me see if i can find the HIG page
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: -runtime triaged
<emunkki> barf
<JontheEchidna> heh, runtime has like 6 bugs?
<apachelogger> one less now :P
<JontheEchidna> ha
<JontheEchidna> We should set up the bathospital for triage lists
<JontheEchidna> maybe with links to needs-forwarding lists
<seele> damn, the took the screenshots off the page
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: one of the patterns we are working on for KDE is how to do rich lists.. it would be a way to better hide/show the Entry Details than having a separate screen
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: similar to the way you designed it initially, but with slightly different interaction
<Artemis_Fowl> oh
<seele> but the screenshot examples are not on the page anymore so i can't show you what i mean
 * Artemis_Fowl has to go through this painful process once again... :|
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i thought you said your TODO list was empty! :)
<Artemis_Fowl> ok this was meant to be a secret, but my TODO list hates the Show Details issue. don't tell anydoby though :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: workspace is looking pretty close to triaged too
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how do I get kcrash instead of apport?
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> um
 * JontheEchidna checks irc logs
<apachelogger> we should document that somewhere :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: /etc/defaults/apport
<apachelogger> doesn't like me very much apparently
<apachelogger> pfft
<apachelogger> apport doesn't want to trace that either
 * apachelogger fires up plasma
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: then i would say password management.  but i'm sure once intrepid is released we'll be hearing of all other things that could be fixed
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: oh, and the Tools page, but I'm not sure what to do about that right now
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: just give me a couple tasks to complete before intrepid
<Artemis_Fowl> but I have to go now
<Artemis_Fowl> mail me if you can't find me in IRC
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ok.  if youre around tomorrow we can talk about the password workflow
<Artemis_Fowl> ah
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<seele> otherwise i'll write something up for you to look at
<Artemis_Fowl> tomorrow is kind of impossible
<seele> ok no problem then
<seele> whenever you come back then
<Artemis_Fowl> good
<Artemis_Fowl> bb
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: plasma doesn't want to be traced
 * apachelogger starts whining
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: apport has been whining too
<apachelogger> now I might have killed bko
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does your plasma cry when it crashes?
 * JontheEchidna can get backtraces
<JontheEchidna> though come to think of it
<JontheEchidna> last time it crashed it might have said the stack was corrupted
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 263706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263706 in kdebase-workspace "plasma crashed with SIGSEGV" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263706
<apachelogger> I guess we should forward and blame Riddell for breaking our kcrash :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Riddell> hmm?
<apachelogger> Riddell: plasma doesn't give any backtraces anymore
<Riddell> turn off apport in /etc/default/apport if you don't want it
<apachelogger> doesn't fix it for some reason :S
<Riddell> seele: yes, a meeting like that would be interesting
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/kde could use some oxygen icon :)
<Riddell> seele: I'm away monday and tuesday, maybe on wednesday
 * JontheEchidna afks for abit
<Riddell> apachelogger: I have no idea how
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, you should have some yellowish icon somewhere at the top of that page
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> "There is no project in Launchpad named "kde". Please search for it as it may be registered with a different name."
<Riddell> I think it's a super-project rather than a project proper
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> but why can't one use it for bug linkage
<apachelogger> that seems to be pretty lame TBH
<emunkki> apachelogger, heya
<apachelogger> hoy
<emunkki> apachelogger, an ubuntu geek has done an svg automagizer
<NCommander> ScottK, ok, I"m here :-)
<apachelogger> emunkki: a what?
<apachelogger> \o/
<emunkki> you might want to join #ubuntu-website
<katcita> hey, I've just upgraded to latest intrepid and I get 'no greeter plugin found' when kdm starts and then it just freezes, any idea how to fix that?
<emunkki> apachelogger, a script to automate the png-making
<apachelogger> god i hate pngs
<emunkki> apachelogger, the one you said you would do for ii+1
<ScottK> NCommander: I saw your debdiff, but haven't had a chance to do anything with it yet.
<emunkki> well anything.
<apachelogger> NCommander: if you have time, please investigate the amd64 FBTFS of kdelibs
<seele> Riddell: yuriy: apachelogger: Nightrose: next Kubuntu meeting 17 Sep 23:00 UTC?
<NCommander> apachelogger, on intrepid?
<ScottK> NCommander: Yes.
<apachelogger> NCommander: yes, there seems to be a similar build error for samba4
<NCommander> LInk to build log?
<Nightrose> seele: should work for me
<seele> oh, nixternal too
<seele> ah hell, i'll just send an email
<apachelogger> NCommander: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17376638/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.kdelibs_4:3.5.10-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<nixternal> seele: yes, it will work me
 * nixternal puts it in his blackberry
<NCommander> apachelogger, well, thats a pretty failure
<apachelogger> exaclty my opinion ;-)
<NCommander> It looks like what killed kppp on lpia
<NCommander> the C library and the kernel headers have a disagreement on the proper formatting for a struct
<NCommander> I'm suprised it didnt' FTBFS on any other arch
<NCommander> ScottK, about the hardy-proposed uploads, I'm spinning debdiffs as we speak
<ScottK> NCommander: Let's ask Riddell which he'd prefer.
 * apachelogger needs a new headset
<ScottK> Riddell: NCommander figured out why kdenetwork if FTBFS on lpia.  We could either upload a fix to 3.5.9 to hardy-updates now or update 3.5.10 in hardy-backports with the idea that it'd get into -updates when we get 3.5.10 copied over ...
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you have a preference?
<Riddell> hmm?
<Riddell> it fails in intrepid or hardy?
<ScottK> This is Hardy.
<ScottK> It's the one and only FTBFS in core KDE in Hardy right now, so I thought to get it cleared up.
 * NCommander feels like he did some good for a change :-)
<Riddell> ScottK: I guess it depends on the plans for copying 3.5.10 to -updates
* seele changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo | Next meeting: Wednesday September 17 2008 23:00 UTC https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<apachelogger> seele: that is pretty long to go :P
 * apachelogger would like one this weekish
<ScottK> Riddell: Currently we have 3 regressions from 3.5.9 that we are looking into a|wen has made some good progress on them, so I have some confidence we'll be able to have 3.5.10 free of known regressions in the next week or two.
 * NCommander agrees with apachelogger 
<ScottK> So I think it's going to be a good canidate for copying over.
<apachelogger> seele: NCommander needs to be come a member ASAP
<NCommander> \o/!
<apachelogger> I also think getting yourselfs organized for QA would be a good idea as well
<NCommander> apachelogger, ?
<apachelogger> *ourselfs
<NCommander> oh
<seele> apachelogger: Riddell isn't around Monday and Tuesday.  Tomorrow is a bit soon, don't you think?
<Riddell> ScottK: sounds like 3.5.10 is the way then
<apachelogger> seele: how about thursday, friday or saturday? ;-)
<seele> argh, i'm not scheduling any more meetings
<Riddell> thursday would work for me
<JontheEchidna> woo, jaunty planning time
<apachelogger> Nightrose, yuriy, nixternal: how about thursday?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: jackalope planing is post intrepid
<nixternal> what time again?
<nixternal> 23:00?
<apachelogger> I guess
<nixternal> also I can do earlier UTC times
 * smarter is sleeping at 23 UTC
<a|wen> ScottK: oh, btw. was your issues with the system tray solved?
<apachelogger> nixternal: what's the earliest for you?
<nixternal> 14:00 UTC
<nixternal> 23:00 UTC == I am on the train actually
<ScottK> a|wen: I still haven't had a chance to fiddle with it.
<nixternal> though I guess I could get in via blackberry
<apachelogger> seele, Riddell, Nightrose: 14 UTC?
<apachelogger> NCommander: 14 UTC thursday?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: 2 hours later would be better
<Nightrose> i need to get some hacking done with sven
<NCommander> apachelogger, what's that in EDT?
<nixternal> 2 hours later and I will definitely be unable to make it
<Nightrose> :/
<apachelogger> NCommander: +6 I think
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> +4
<seele> -4
<NCommander> I *think* that's 10 my time
<apachelogger> something like that :P
<seele> 10am
<Nightrose> hmm how about 14:30?
<NCommander> I only have until 11
<Nightrose> UTC
<NCommander> *11:30
<Nightrose> i can try to make 14:30 if needed
<seele> apachelogger: later or earlier? i've got a meeting at that time
<apachelogger> hn
<nixternal> I am at work from 14:00 UTC and don't get home until about 23:30 UTC, soon to be 00:30 UTC when daylight savings end
<nixternal> s
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: are all these bugs triggered by closing a folderview
<JontheEchidna> ?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no
<JontheEchidna> cuz that's how I crashed my plasma the other day
<a|wen> ScottK: okay; i'll be patient then :) ... i hope to make some final suggestions beginning of next week; but still miss feedback on a few bug reports
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> a|wen: I did take a quit look at the system tray question once, but couldn't find where to change the icon size.
<NCommander> ScottK, I have almost all the debdiffs for you
<a|wen> ScottK: there was some problems with the spacing between icons... that was the fix i picked-out from svn
 * apachelogger killalls amarok
<apachelogger> Riddell, Nightrose, NCommander, seele, nixternal, yuriy, ScottK, smarter, JontheEchidna, vorian: http://doodle.ch/participation.html?pollId=84p3f6d3v3iypg4u
<ScottK> a|wen: OK.  When you have proposed changes, please ping me and I'll upload them to hardy-backports.
<NCommander> apachelogger, d'oh, I only put in Thursday's times
<apachelogger> NCommander: reenter
<NCommander> apachelogger, well
<NCommander> apachelogger :-P
<apachelogger> ah
<a|wen> ScottK: thx, I'll do that ... the most critical IMO is the mail list problems, which I still wait for feedback on
<apachelogger> ha! my availablility is higher than Nightrose's :P
<apachelogger> <-- uber awesome server :P
<Nightrose> hehe
<JontheEchidna> lol
<ScottK> a|wen: OK.  There's no need to do them all at once if they affect difference packages.
<JontheEchidna> should I add availibility for other days too?
<NCommander> I think 9/11 1400 is winning
<apachelogger> I think I like that doodle thing
 * NCommander hurts whoever broke the kdelibs clean rule
<NCommander> apachelogger, agreed
<a|wen> ScottK: completely true; but unfortunately I actually miss feedback on some part of all of the packages I looked at ... but I'll gather what I have beginning of next week in any case
<NCommander> creating libksycoca_la.all_cpp.cpp ...
<NCommander> ARGH
<NCommander> It's an autogenerated file thats FTBFS!
 * NCommander sighs
<NCommander> Who do I hurt :-P
<NCommander> ok
<NCommander> I found the bug
<Riddell> phew
<yuriy> apachelogger, seele: hmm? what's going on? meeting?
 * NCommander hurts the glibc guys
<NCommander> apachelogger, I can fix it so this builds, or I can fix it so upstream may accept the patch
<NCommander> I won't bother with the latter if kdelibs 3.5 isn't going to see any more updates
 * Riddell looks at facebook and looks at Nightrose 
 * Nightrose looks at Riddell :P
<Nightrose> Riddell: you are not the first to notice...
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> as you might hav seen
<Nightrose> *have
<Riddell> it says what you're not, but doesn't say what you are
<Nightrose> because I am not 100% sure about it all yet - we'll see
 * Riddell smells gossip
<Nightrose> i am like 98% sure
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> oh yea
 * yuriy wonders what's this about
<seele> Riddell: sooo slow on the uptake
<Nightrose> *lol*
<seele> Riddell: that was so yesterday
<seele> actually, it was all last weekend according to Nightrose ;)
<Nightrose> yuriy: me no longer being listed as single on facebook - which is currently spreading among KDE people
<Nightrose> ;-)
<yuriy> hmm, I'm going to skip the poll. I can't say for certain I'll be free at any time anytime soon
<Nightrose> hehe right
 * NCommander looks for Riddell on facebook
<NCommander> bah, there are multiple riddels in London
<NCommander> and the UK in general
<Riddell> I'm not in London!
 * NCommander looks
<jjesse> NCommander: Riddell is in edinburgh (spelling?)
<jjesse> correct?
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> Found it
 * NCommander had to zoom in on Riddell's google map thing on LP
<jjesse> stalker
<NCommander> apachelogger, I got what appears to be a fix for kdelibs
<NCommander> I need someone to upload it for me (or at the very least, sign the changes file :-))
<Riddell> Nightrose: ooh?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> NCommander: ooh?
<NCommander> Riddell, I'm just waiting for the build to complete, but it appears to have passed where it was failing
<smarter> If anyone is interested in reviewing/testing/looking at kvkbd,the KDE virtual keyboard, I've uploaded debs here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~smarter/+archive feedback appreciated :)
<JontheEchidna> smarter: It would be nice if a resize cursor came up when you mouse over the resize lines in the bottom right corner
<JontheEchidna> man, that took forever to type
<smarter> JontheEchidna: yes, I tried to implement that but got bored ;) I'll add it to my todo
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 859197
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/?rev=859197&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde -r 859197
<smarter> changes I plan to do for post-0.6: move all the options to a configure dialog, add a way to change background color, and lots of code fix :P
<smarter> seele: when you have some free time, do you think you could take a look at kvkbd and say if it looks usable or not? ;)
 * apachelogger knows all the truth about Nightrose :P
<apachelogger> woah
<apachelogger> I am so uber important I somtimes can't belive myself
<NCommander> what's wow apachelogger ?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you know I will kill you if you say anything! :P
<apachelogger> NCommander: vista I guess, so what was the problem with that old patchy kdelibs?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I was afraid you would say that
<Nightrose> haha
<NCommander> apachelogger, glibc and linux disagree on the meaning of stat
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the truth? I've been stalking her for half an hour and the best I can find out is she's now friends with Wade
<NCommander> I just fired a #ifdef hack into the package to work around it
<Nightrose> rofl
<Nightrose> Riddell: it is not Wade :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: hm, that is not very much, is it? :P
<NCommander> And left a rant about how glibc's developers need to learn the meaning of "STABLE API"
<Nightrose> I can asure you
<apachelogger> NCommander: you are the awesomest
<Nightrose> Riddell: though you might have had the pleasure to talk to him
<Nightrose> I dunno
<apachelogger> well, 2nd awesomest right after me
<Riddell> I even resorted to twitter, it didn't tell me but surprisingly Nightrose did enjoy the new X-Files film
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> now that is a trace
<apachelogger> :P
 * apachelogger reboots
<Nightrose> Riddell: you didn't like it?
<Riddell> Nightrose: dunno, seemed like an average tv episode
<NCommander> apachelogger, forget that, it failed ot build still
<Nightrose> Riddell: and since it was a date I very much enjoyed of course I loved the movie
<seele> Riddell: youre on twitter?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> seele: no, just looked at it for the first time
<seele> ah, hehe
<NCommander> Oh, no, wait, I'm still just an idiot :-)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I know that feeling
<NCommander> apachelogger, I missed a fnctl.h, but its an easy enough fix
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/gnome/snapshot0
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/gnome/snapshot03.png
<apachelogger> even
<NCommander> apachelogger, be back in 5-10
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ewwwww
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> you need to work on the style
<Riddell> smarter: kvkbd working here
<apachelogger> it doesn't render very well in gtk
<Riddell> smarter: no icon in the menu
<smarter> Riddell: yep, I need to update the desktop file
<smarter> thanks for reminding me of that ;)
<Riddell> smarter: does it adapt to your local keyboard?
<smarter> Riddell: yes
<smarter> Riddell: try setxkbmap fr oss
<smarter> or something else
<Riddell> smarter: I'm scared that'll make my cursor keys stop working..
<smarter> cursor keys are the same on French keyboard ;)
 * Riddell wonders who this Michael Casadevall chap is
<apachelogger> wooohooo
<apachelogger> landscape commercial on my prompt!
<apachelogger>  \o/
<Riddell> you're using landscape?
<smarter> Riddell: the only stuff missing from Kvkbd is integration with kdm, but that seems to be a kdm4 problem, it doesn't allow apps to be displayed above the greeter
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, but apparently a bunch of landscape stuff got installed
<apachelogger> which is now eating my RAM and doing advertisment on the tty intro message
<Riddell> it'll be spying on you too
<apachelogger> me@apoc { ~ }$ sudo apt-get purge landscape*
<apachelogger> :P
<Riddell> the guys in montreal will be messing with your machine if you annoy them :)
<apachelogger> hm
<jjesse> apachelogger: you now run landscape?
<apachelogger> not anymore
<apachelogger> also.... with every upgrade intrepid is falling apart more
<apachelogger> now I have us keyboard layout
<apachelogger> and couple of keys don't do anything
<JontheEchidna> k-d-s's fault?
<Riddell> I have that too
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: unlikely
<Riddell> shouldn't be
<jjesse> but that's because us is the best :)
<Riddell> if you change the keyboard it breaks cursor keys
<Riddell> jjesse: I keep typing at signs for quotes, what a silly layout
<katcita> I get this when trying to start kde4.1 http://pastie.org/private/lg3jxkpocvwhawooh0g any idea what's wrong?
<jjesse> lol
<JontheEchidna> Oh, the latest change was gtk-qt-engine related
<JontheEchidna> yay
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> katcita: that is one communicative kded you got there
<apachelogger> katcita: hardy or intrepid?
<katcita> apachelogger: intrepid
<jjesse> wow suse enterprise server is expensive
<jjesse> for one year $350 USD
<apachelogger> jjesse: is RHLES cheaper?
<jjesse> don't know
<apachelogger> katcita: there is no real error
<apachelogger> jjesse: or... expensive compared to what?
<Riddell> katcita: kubuntu packages?
<jjesse> apachelogger: to learn
<katcita> Riddell: yes I did apt-get dist-upgrade
<NCommander> jjesse, that's for support, right?
<jjesse> patches/updates
<Riddell> katcita: from hardy?
<jjesse> apachelogger: same cost
<jjesse> for rhel and sles
<katcita> Riddell: yes from hardy
<Riddell> kdeinit4: preparing to launch /bin/kded4  kded really shouldn't be in /bin
<apachelogger> jjesse: that must be the high quality
<Riddell> katcita: do you have  /bin/kded4  ?
<katcita> Riddell: yes I have it
 * apachelogger is wondering how it got there
<katcita> it's because I use kde4 since 7.04 or something so my install must be nasty
<apachelogger> katcita: that would only end up there if you compield KDE 4 yourself once
<apachelogger> we did never have it in / and even if we had, package updates would have removed it again
<apachelogger> emunkki: ping
<katcita> # /bin/kded4 -v
<katcita> Qt: 4.4.1
<katcita> KDE: 4.00.62 (KDE 4.0.62 >= 20080213)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> omg
<JontheEchidna> whoa
<smarter> oh my
<Riddell> katcita: dpkg -S kded4  ?
 * JontheEchidna watches as every kubuntero passes out
<katcita>  dpkg -S kded4
<katcita> kdelibs-bin: /usr/bin/kded4
<katcita> amarok-nightly-kdelibs: /opt/amarok-nightly/bin/kded4
<katcita> amarok-nightly-kdelibs: /opt/amarok-nightly/lib/libkdeinit4_kded4.so
<katcita> kdelibs-bin: /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kded4.so
<katcita> it's trying to use amarok-nightly kdelibs I guess
<Riddell> but that's not in /bin
<Riddell> also amarok nightly isn't that old
<Riddell> something is horribly broken and I'm afraid I've no idea what
 * apachelogger thinks that is a source installation left over
<katcita> ok, thanks anyway
<katcita> Riddell: re-installing from alpha5 CD should be safe(r) right?
<apachelogger> katcita: IMHO the only productive solution is to reinstall
<apachelogger> otherwise you would have to go through /* and check for unwanted kde files
<Riddell> katcita: yes
<katcita> ok thanks
<apachelogger> emunkki: the dude's script is not exactly what I had in mind
 * apachelogger likes runtime solutions :P
<NCommander> /usr/include/asm-generic/fcntl.h:143: error: 'loff_t' does not name a type
<apachelogger> NCommander: another one?
<emunkki> apachelogger, aha.
<NCommander> /usr/include/asm-generic/fcntl.h:144: error: 'loff_t' does not name a type
<NCommander> ARGH!
<apachelogger> ok, lets never touch kdelibs again
<apachelogger> _NEVER_
 * emunkki pokes kdelibs
<apachelogger> emunkki: did you get his stuff?
<emunkki> no?
<apachelogger> I'll fwd, considering kaddressbook knows your email address :P
<emunkki> pasi@getamarok.com
<apachelogger> I sent it to somewhere lese
<Tm_T> emunkki: hi son
<emunkki> hello dad
<emunkki> apachelogger, oh?
<apachelogger> I'm not using this e-mail actively anymore.
<apachelogger> lol
<emunkki> aha ok
<emunkki> well i got it
<emunkki> :P
<emunkki> anyway
<emunkki> apachelogger, so what should I do for those?
<apachelogger> emonkey: nothing, just wanted to show you
<apachelogger> besides, I like ours better :P
<emonkey> apachelogger, bad highlighter
<NCommander> apachelogger, side affect from my fix :-/
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> brb
<JackWinter> sorry to intrude, but i've been looking for a long time now.  i have a problem with kded. kde sys gueard shows it as being the most cpu consuming process.  this is on kubuntu hardy.  the command racing is kded [kdeinit] --new-startup.  i have no usb equipment powered up.  any ideas ?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bug 268294 failed to retrace too
<ubottu> Bug 268294 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/268294 is private
<emonkey> apachelogger, btw vongrats to the beta2 hero :P
<emonkey> s/von/con/
<JontheEchidna> JackWinter: possibly could be bug 260676?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260676 in kdeutils "kded using 100% cpu (on kmail start) can not access kwallet ; kwalletmanager shows 0 passwords" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260676
<JackWinter> JontheEchidna: i have no probs with kwallet
<NCommander> apachelogger, ok, I think I got it fixed
<NCommander> apachelogger, did it FTBFS on Sparc or PowerPC?
<JackWinter> doesn't use up 100% but eats an extra 20% on my q6600.
<NCommander> apachelogger, my mind is going boom
<NCommander> I might be forced to do something ugly
<NCommander> And turn off a Linux specific optimization
<apachelogger> emonkey: beta2?
<emonkey> didn't read monrfalls blog?
<emonkey> about adept3 beta 2
<apachelogger> not much time for blog reading these days ;-)
<emonkey> apachelogger, http://web.mornfall.net/blog/adept_3.0_beta_2.html
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I am intarwebs famous :D
<apachelogger> NCommander: as long as it works, there are only a couple of applications using the old kdelibs anyway
<NCommander> apachelogger, ok, turning it off
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think retracing mostly fails when it tries to trace the wrong application
<apachelogger> that kwin crash most likely happened in x/nvidia
<JontheEchidna> that would probably explain it
<apachelogger> oh, I crashed amarok
<apachelogger> :(
<JontheEchidna> "we are terribly sorry..."
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> my arrow keys aren't working either
<apachelogger> now that is an annoying regression
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/gnome/snapshot05.png
<apachelogger> I should ahve become a gnome dood
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45025/
<NCommander> apachelogger, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/268311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268311 in glibc "Mismatch on flock/flock64 between glibc/linux-headers" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> mornfall: hmm, I'm trying to add software-properties-kde launching to adept but the KProcess doesn't even acknowledge that the subprocess has started never mind when it finishes, any ideas why?
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/manager.h
<seele> did we figure out a time for the new meeting?  the email i sent out should probably be recinded
<apachelogger> seele: fri 11am UTC
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> seele: actually 23 UTC
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> [22:21:39] <Robbinwilliam> u there?
<apachelogger> [22:39:57] <apachelogger> yus, hi
<apachelogger> [22:43:30] <Robbinwilliam> hey...can u help me out on apache??
<apachelogger> awesome
<seele> hehe
<apachelogger> seele: that is thu 23 UTC
<seele> ARGH
<seele> YOU send a correction then
<apachelogger> I send a correction and blame doodle for talking to me in CEST
<goatsocks> Riddell: i am discovering that the current kde python bindings are screwy
<smarter> apachelogger: wow, now the gnome people must make sure gnome apps have the same level of integration into kde ;)
<smarter> Riddell: maybe you could use --nofork?
<apachelogger> that keyboard breakage is no fun at all -.-
<smarter> apachelogger: have you used the Qt GTK theme engine for Qt 4.5 to achieve this?
<apachelogger> qt 4.4
<apachelogger> my original idea was to get it into intrepid, then ship a package similar to kubuntu-default-settings, ensuring colors and icons are correct
<apachelogger> I kind of put that on hold
<smarter> that should be much easier with Qt 4.5
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> smarter: there is no difference, the thing in 4.5 is just the 4.4 thing in the official trunk :P
<smarter> oh, ok
<Riddell> smarter: software-properties doesn't fork
<NCommander> apachelogger, now I have a FTBFS in dnssd part
<Nightrose> seele: apachelogger: topic should probably be adjusted
<Nightrose> and wiki
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo | Next meeting: Some day, some time https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Nightrose> ...
 * Nightrose gives apachelogger a cookie
<apachelogger> ßo/
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger can't make backslashes anymore
<NCommander> apachelogger, did you have any issues building kdelibs?
<apachelogger> ♥ intrepid
<apachelogger> NCommander: not when I last built it
<apachelogger> that was on i386 though
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do yo have paul's 6mb graphic?
<apachelogger> that looks pretty pretty
<NCommander> apachelogger, when was that?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: not yet - hope to get it soonish
<NCommander> (it appears there maybe a new FTBFS in it)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: poke when you have it :)
<NCommander> apachelogger, can you build kdelibs 3.5.10 and see if it builds cleanly on the current intrepid?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: will do :)
<apachelogger> NCommander: that was saturday
<NCommander> apachelogger, argh
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo | Next meeting: Thursday 11 September 2008 23 UTC https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<apachelogger> NCommander: pbuild started, please add yourself to the candidates table on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings ... and update the meeting day while you are at it ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell, JontheEchidna: btw, what is your opinion about kubuntu-bugs?
<NCommander> We don't package SVN snapshots, right?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I like it
<NCommander> When is the next meeting?
<apachelogger> topic
<NCommander> ah
 * NCommander works out what time 23 UTC is
<NCommander> so 19:00 EST?
<apachelogger> we have a link for that at the wiki page
<apachelogger> shuld be 19 though, yes
<NCommander> apachelogger, wiki edited
<NCommander> apachelogger, how goes that build?
<apachelogger> *** Creating apidox in kdesu
<Riddell> apachelogger: what would be the difference?
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 268308 wont fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268308 in kubuntu-meta "Suggestion: Firefox in Kubuntu Intrepid" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268308
<apachelogger> Riddell: a) kubuntu-team is a dead team b) I have no clue how to get the subscription stuff working again
<apachelogger> c) kubuntu-team would be misnamed anyway ;-)
<NCommander> What's broken?
<apachelogger> NCommander: where?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, won't fix
<NCommander> apachelogger, the subscription
<NCommander> What's broken what what speciifcally
<NCommander> apachelogger, this appears to be an issue with libavahi
<apachelogger> NCommander: I can't subscribe kubuntu-team to new products
<apachelogger> might very well be that only Riddell as admin can
<NCommander> Only admins can
<NCommander> But isn't kubuntu-team dead?
<NCommander> (despite having a nice icon
<apachelogger> I said that :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> I built kdelibs with -j5
<NCommander> apachelogger, FTBFS?
 * apachelogger changes his pbuilderrc and rebuilds
<NCommander> lol
<apachelogger> NCommander: yeah, kdelibs doesn't do multiple jobs anymore
<apachelogger> looking at debian/patches you know why
<NCommander> apachelogger, make sure you do pbuilder update first
<NCommander> brb
<apachelogger> I did. Besides, I have a hook for that :P
<apachelogger> hooray, my keyboard works again \o/
<apachelogger> ♥ keyboards
<goatsocks> ScottK: any eric 4.2.1 packages floating around yet?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> my
<apachelogger> cpu
<apachelogger> 1 → 75 of 206 results
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I guess kdepim needs love
<apachelogger> a lot of it
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> adept is down to 75 bugs
 * apachelogger doesn't even know where to start
<JontheEchidna> whoa, it even has old dapper SRU bugs
<JontheEchidna> dapper is dead, right?
<apachelogger> not yet I think
<JontheEchidna> meh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#Release_history
<NCommander> apachelogger, well?
<apachelogger> building java
<apachelogger> ecma now
<NCommander> Riddell, mind SRUing my fix for kdelibs on lpia?
<NCommander> apachelogger, this is going to be anonying to fix, it looks like avihci has issues ATM on amd64
<Riddell> NCommander: could do
<NCommander> Riddell, sweet. kde now builds on lpia :-)
<apachelogger> Intrepid Ibex - Broken it is!
<NCommander> apachelogger, I've been doing my best to unbreak it
<apachelogger> All we can do.
 * NCommander hates linux at times
<NCommander> apachelogger, well, I found an easy watch to disable inotify which clears one of the FTBFS issues
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> my
<apachelogger> cpu
<apachelogger> this is bloody awfuly
<apachelogger> /usr/bin/mandb: can't write to /var/cache/man/ru/24214: No space left on device
<apachelogger> -.-
<Riddell> NCommander: where do I find this SRU?
<NCommander> Riddell, sorry, that was kdenetwork, not kdelibs
 * NCommander has a brainfart :-)
<NCommander> Riddell, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/267991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267991 in kdenetwork "kdenetwork FTBFS on lpia" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Riddell> NCommander: mmm, looks complex
<Riddell> NCommander: this doesn't affect build on other arches presumably?
<NCommander> Riddell, builds file on i386/amd64. Can't say for the other ports
<NCommander> (its in my PPA as a test build)
<NCommander> *fine
<Riddell> hay, Casadevall, that's the chap who wanted to be friends with me on facebook earlier!
 * NCommander falls over
<NCommander> You upload my patchs, you should know my real name
<Riddell> trouble with facebook is it means I have to decide if I want to be friends with my sister in law
<katcita> apachelogger: still there?
<apachelogger> yus
<NCommander> rofl
<katcita> nah, Im fine sorry
 * NCommander is going blind it seems
 * NCommander is surprised how few packages there are in the partner repo, and that they are all closed source
<Riddell> devfil: about?
<devfil> Riddell: ?
<devfil> what?
<Riddell> devfil: the patch attached to bug 230027 is different from the one uploaded
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230027 in libtranslate "libtranslate doesn't translate english/italian" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230027
 * NCommander managed to make this failure pass with no source changes
<NCommander> Go autoconf magic GO!
<devfil> Riddell: ah, you scared me!
<Riddell> devfil: gosh, what were you expecting?
<devfil> Riddell: I've applied another patch that only fix the problem
<devfil> the patch attached at the debdiff also adds feature if I've understood right
<Riddell> devfil: then the new one needs to go on the bug report and get approved by whoever it is approves these things
<devfil> Riddell: if I'm not wrong motu-sru decides only if the bug is in hardy and is a backport or not
<apachelogger> tip of the day: tom jones' is very usable triage music
 * NCommander thinks he fixed kdelibs
<devfil> Riddell: for example: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/ikiwiki/+bug/205811
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205811 in ikiwiki "Should depend on rather than recommend libhtml-scrubber-perl" [Medium,Confirmed]
<devfil> so motu-sru only decides if the fix is needed
<NCommander> devfil, they also move from -proposed to -updates
<devfil> NCommander: ... I don't think, archive admin move a package from proposed to updates if I'm right
 * NCommander asks the resident archive admin
<Riddell> we do yes
 * NCommander appears to have cleared the FTBFS
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> how did kdegames 4.1.1 build?
<JontheEchidna> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/ksudoku/common': No such file or directory
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, link?
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, who was the uploader?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger uploaded, and it built on all archs
<JontheEchidna> but it won't on my computer :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you sure that you are building in an intrepid pbuilder?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: using debuild
<apachelogger> oh, then your system is broken :P
<devfil> JontheEchidna: try with pbuilder login
<NCommander> w00t
<NCommander> \o/
<NCommander> kdelibs builds now on amd64
<apachelogger> NCommander: upload, I think I can compile it now :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, I'm not an MOTU/core-dev ;-)
<NCommander> Woo, it does build (it just finished making debs)
<apachelogger> NCommander: I mean upload $somewhere
<NCommander> On its way to my PPA in a sec
<apachelogger> to $somewhere actually
<katcita> apachelogger: the install of intrepid went fine but it doesn't mount /home and when I try to mount /home it says /dev/sda3 already mounted or /home busy, yet 'mount' doesnt list /home as mounted
<apachelogger> NCommander: well, the ppa can build it then :P
<katcita> any idea?
<NCommander> apachelogger, on amd64?
<apachelogger> i386
<NCommander> apachelogger, oh, I'm waiting for the amd64 to fully finish, its running the debhelper magic
<apachelogger> katcita: #kubuntu for usual supprot please
<NCommander> apachelogger, its in my PPA
<mhb> good afternoon to our American friends, morning to all Austrians awake around 01:00 in the morning
<Riddell> those crazy Austrians
<Riddell> NCommander: nothing here https://edge.launchpad.net/~sonicmctails/+archive/+index?field.name_filter=kde&field.status_filter=any
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-10
<apachelogger> heya mhb
<NCommander> Riddell, I thought I uploaded kdenetwork
<NCommander> Oh, it rejected
<NCommander> since distribution == hardy-backports
<NCommander> er, hardy-proposed
<Riddell> there's a 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy2
<NCommander> Strange
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> Damn it
 * NCommander hits head
<NCommander> I did the fix on both 9 and 10
<NCommander> The 10 superseeded the 9 before the former built due to the PPA backlog last night
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: update-notifer-kde is import-erroring again
<mhb> hey apachelogger
<NCommander> Riddell, so yeah, whoops
<seele> mhb: hi!
<mhb> hi seele, quite some corrections on the mailing list :o)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: n'yarg
<Riddell> apachelogger: if you want to change the bugs thing, go ahead, or let me know what I have to do
<apachelogger> Riddell: please make me admin for kubuntu-team
<apachelogger> I am creating kubuntu-bugs and replace kubuntu-team as bug team
<Riddell> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> thanks
<NCommander> Riddell & apachelogger kdelibs is building in my PPA
<NCommander> Correction
<NCommander> kdelibs FTBFS in my PPA
<Riddell> :(
<NCommander> wow
<NCommander> Something went really really wrong ...
<NCommander> O_o;
<NCommander> Anyway, brb
<NCommander> scratch the brb
<seele> mhb: no one could agree when the meeting was
<seele> last time i'm going to be organized
<NCommander> Riddell, how much work does a new port of Ubuntu involve on the Canonical side of things?
<Riddell> NCommander: a new arch?  the machines need put into the data centre by the sysadmins and then it's up to the arch maintainer to make it work
<Riddell> which I imagine involves lots of fiddy bootstrapping
<NCommander> Riddell, I thought some ports were, at least initally, hosted outside the data center (i.e. hppa)
<Riddell> not sure on that one, I thought it was in the data centre
<Riddell> it'll need hooked up to launchpad certainly
<NCommander> Riddell, mostly because I want to do a mips port, and a ppc64 port
<NCommander> (well, armel too, but someone else already with doing it)
<NCommander> The MIPS port can be bootstrapped off the Debian port rather easily
<Riddell> NCommander: do you have such machines?
<NCommander> MIPS yes, ppc64, soonish
<NCommander> (also armel, yes)
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs
<apachelogger> weak
<NCommander> My MIPS box is too slow to be a full buildd
<NCommander> Riddell, what I was hoping to do is provide enough packages that someone could debootstrap mips in the data center (if that's what was required), and then set of the LP foo
<NCommander> *setup
 * NCommander wants Ubuntu available on the full range of hardware Debian works and has ports on
<apachelogger> Oo
<NCommander> And as an answer to your next question
<apachelogger> that is one big mission
<NCommander> I've used all Debian ports expect s390, and alpha
<NCommander> (that includes hurd-i386, and kfreebsd-*)
 * apachelogger would like to have that many machines :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, I usually just rip apart embedded hardware to run the port
<apachelogger> ic
<NCommander> My MIPS box is a canobized router, my ARM was a NAS
<NCommander> THe PowerPC was my mac
<neversfelde> is armel for nokias tablet devices?
<NCommander> m68k was an emulator
<NCommander> neversfelde, yes
<NCommander> (its armel now)
<NCommander> hurd-i386, and kfreebsd-* was real hardware
<neversfelde> NCommander: I installed KDE3 on my n800, was fun, but nothing more
<NCommander> neversfelde, what are the specs of the Nokia tablets?
<NCommander> My ARM box is 266Mhz/32MB RAM
<NCommander> If I just had more ram, we'd have Ubuntu armel
<NCommander> wow, $150
<NCommander> We might just have a winner, at 252/64MB
<NCommander> I want to see netbook remix on an arm box
<neversfelde> uh, I do not know. It was a present and is my only GTK device. Shows some rss feeds and weather right of my desk :D
 * NCommander thinks Riddell ran away in porting fear
<Riddell> NCommander: well, I'm about to run off to bed.  I don't know anything about porting though I'm afraid, I'd expect lamont would be a good person to talk to
<NCommander> Riddell, who can upload kdelibs for me then ;-)
<Riddell> NCommander: ScottK?  or me in the morning
<NCommander> Ok, cool. I'm going to likely buy this tablet
<NCommander> It gives me something to port Ubuntu too ...
<NCommander> *to
<apachelogger> neversfelde: patch it :P
 * NCommander turns on the ScottK light
<neversfelde> NCommander: n800 is old. All KDE people do have n810 cause nokia gave it away for free at akademy. Probably you shoul ask nokia for a device :D
<neversfelde> apachelogger: weather applet is broken for several weeks now, I think I should do ;)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> actually
<NCommander> d'oh
 * apachelogger needs to get an n810
<NCommander> Well, if someone will give me SSH access to their device for a few hours ;-)?
<apachelogger> lol
<NCommander> how much do n810's run?
<NCommander> $438.00
<NCommander> OW
<NCommander> MY WALLET
<NCommander> I could use my existing arm hardware to bootstrap
<NCommander> apachelogger, can you test to make sure my patch builds on i386?
<NCommander> (I'm rebuilding it in pbuilder)
<apachelogger> yes
<neversfelde> there is a project which aims to run qtopia on nokia tablets
<apachelogger> NCommander: you could do some KDE programming, get on planet kde, make everyone think you are uber important and then ask nokia for a n810 ;)
<NCommander> THat means I need to learn Qt
<apachelogger> learning Qt is not exactly difficult
<NCommander> They said that about COBOL
<apachelogger> c++ is the awful about it :P
<apachelogger> ♥ rubyqt
<NCommander> apachelogger, http://pastebin.ca/1198675
<NCommander> apachelogger, my patchs tend to be amazingly small ;-)
<apachelogger> lol
<NCommander> apachelogger, OTOH http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17471845/kdenetwork.debdiff
 * NCommander watchs your brain melt
<apachelogger> I hate patches :P
<NCommander> :-)
<neversfelde> I hate this hp-systray applet
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: omg, kubuntu-team has oxygen icon
<apachelogger> ♥ tango
<JontheEchidna> I lol'd
<apachelogger> again?!
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> howsabout "I rofl'd"?
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingKubuntu
<apachelogger> ugly
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> UGLY!
<JontheEchidna> aside from having HelpingKubuntu at the top twice it doesn't look too bad...
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> seriously
<apachelogger> I wouldn't want to read that
<seele> neversfelde: afaik the n800 and n810 are nearly identical hardware except for the gps
<neversfelde> seele: I think n810 has a real keyboard too
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: needs more screenie?
<apachelogger> more of everything
<JontheEchidna> well, I made a few edits
<JontheEchidna> lol: "Here are some tools that are developed by Kubuntu devs: "
<JontheEchidna> then, nothing
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> more of everything
<apachelogger> "We are a community project and always need help."
<apachelogger> that sounds "My name is Bob, I am 38 and I am looking for a woman...."
<JontheEchidna> We are the blue-headed stepchild of Ubuntu and always need halp
<yuriy> ooh JontheEchidna did you get bug privs?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: ya
<yuriy> nice
<yuriy> btw, have you had a chance to do anything else with userconfig?
<JontheEchidna> much to apachelogger's inbox's dismay
<yuriy> sorry, I've been too busy to touch any kubuntu stuff lately
<JontheEchidna> uh, basically all the dialogs for user management use ui files
<JontheEchidna> I did a bit of work on the add/modify dialog for groups the other day
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot101.png
<JontheEchidna> my eyes! naked GTK!
<JontheEchidna> ...but nice blue icon
<JontheEchidna> makes up for raleigh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: didn't we use that bug for experimental as well?
<JontheEchidna> huh?
<JontheEchidna> oh, no
<apachelogger> indeed
<JontheEchidna> we used the red security shield
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team
<JontheEchidna> Heh, "Almost kubuntu bugs"
<JontheEchidna> did you know there's a guy with the username kubuntu-bugs?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes
<apachelogger> that's why the team is only almost
<JontheEchidna> nice...
<neversfelde> klicking on akregators tray icon does not open kontact. Do you know if this is a known bug?
<apachelogger> I hope to find a lp admin to get that dood to use another name
<apachelogger> otherwise we will have to go with kubuntu-bugs-team
<neversfelde> + bug
<apachelogger> neversfelde: what does it open?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: nothing
<apachelogger> that is very strange
<apachelogger> are you sure the window is not just on some other desktop?
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu-bugteam?
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu-bugsquad?
<NCommander> apachelogger, did you build my kdelibs patch?
<neversfelde> it works standalone
<apachelogger> pbuilder-time-stamp: 1221006719
<apachelogger> NCommander: build without problems
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I recommend reporting at bugs.kde.org
<NCommander> apachelogger, you got a fast box
<apachelogger> neversfelde: our kdepim reports are a gigantic mess
<neversfelde> apachelogger: will do
<apachelogger> NCommander: would be faster if I could have used cluster compiling ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kdebase is twice as big
<JontheEchidna> and even that's been cut back considerably from the start of this cycle
<apachelogger> not as much duplicated stuff though
<apachelogger> most reports in kdepim go like - kmail looses X or imap is broken because of Y
<neversfelde> ohh, bugs.kde.org is hard work :(
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> you have no idea what triaging with bugzilla is like
 * apachelogger shudders
<neversfelde> hehe
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you subscribe almost bugs to kdebase-workspace?
<JontheEchidna> how does one subscribe a team to a package?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace
<apachelogger> top right box
<apachelogger> subscribe to bug mail
<JontheEchidna> I can only subscribe myself
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: jr needs to make you an admin
 * apachelogger can't
<JontheEchidna> so are bugs really supposed to be assigned to the team?
 * JontheEchidna doesn't see the point
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> only subscribed
<apachelogger> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-bugs
<apachelogger> signing up to that list should get one all the kubuntu related bugs right away
<apachelogger> so we need to make sure almost bugs is subscribed to at least all core packages
<NCommander> ScottK, poke?
<JontheEchidna> going through the deps of kubuntu-desktop should do the trick
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 264643
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264643 in kmldonkey "no icons in kmldonkey when using Kubuntu 8.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264643
<apachelogger> what do you think about that fix?
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't kmldonkey get fixed, instead of this workaround?
<apachelogger> ♥ JontheEchidna
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> kmldonkey is fully unusable
<JontheEchidna> If you were to fix it, you'd want to patch the source to generate the icons properly
<neversfelde> you can search, but there is no download overview page
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you want to provide a better fix or should I command him to give it a try?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: no one really uses that thing anyway :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: never
 * JontheEchidna doesn't want to touch it :P
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot102.png
<neversfelde> well, it is the only torrent client - server system. Isn't it?
<apachelogger> that was short fun -.-
<apachelogger> neversfelde: dunno
<apachelogger> don't care either :P
<neversfelde> think so
<neversfelde> hehe
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot103.png
<apachelogger> I like the icon though
<neversfelde> I took a look at it and ad no idea how to fix. I need a teacher :D
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<neversfelde> time to sleep. n8 everybody
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does that thing start for you?
 * NCommander is away (Hiding from apachelogger)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: nini
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: when I tested it for my initial comment, it started
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: for some reason it installs in the wrong directory here
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=859317 :P
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<jjesse> evening
<apachelogger> kde rev 859317
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/?rev=859317&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde -r 859317
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: look at that goodness ^
 * apachelogger hands stdin a ☕
<JontheEchidna> I know, I used it earlier today. ^_^
 * stdin has ReadyBrek and is happy
 * JontheEchidna hands stdin a ☕ too
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> 50% of batpaste done
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> maybe more like 40
<apachelogger> 4am already
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com//45135/
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/batpaste-1.ogg
<yuriy> turning the globe over in marble is a good way to make you dizzy
<mornfall> Re.
<mornfall> Riddell: I don't have much idea about KProcess (that's part of the reason I avoided doing it that way...).
<NCommander> Riddell, are you awake?
<mornfall> Riddell: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=170788
<ubottu> KDE bug 170788 in general "Update exits with a error" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mornfall> Riddell: Is that the same that you have seen wrt. HAL upgrades?
<Riddell> I had an issue with HAL upgrades?
<Riddell> NCommander: yes
<NCommander> Riddell, I tested kdelibs on amd64, seems to work, but I don't know a good way to abuse it
<NCommander> (the fix from lastnight)
<Riddell> NCommander: what's the fix?
<NCommander> Riddell, that was the one where kdelibs FTBFS on amd64 in intrepid
<NCommander> I also tested kdelibs on lpia (the SRU), also seems to work, also no idea how to abuse it, but granted since its always FTBFS, I can say its an improvement no matter how you look at it
<Riddell> NCommander: what's the fix?
<NCommander> Riddell, on amd64, I disabled inotifity optimization; changes in the kernel header and glibc was causing the FTBFS (bug filed on that conflict since that should be resolved, but the change will probably take awhile to land)
<NCommander> As for lpia, the PPP interface has a managed header
<NCommander> (corrected in intrepid)
<NCommander> *mangled header
<NCommander> I fixed that by having it use the glibc PPP headers instead
<NCommander> Riddell, as a second aside, your in Ubuntu Drivers, right?
<mornfall> Riddell: In Adept, I recall..
<mornfall> Same weird post-install failure that I couldn't relate.
<mornfall> I think you resolved it by not using kdesudo but sudo. Which is, umm, weird.
<NCommander> Riddell, https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team- mind adding me to this team?
<Riddell> NCommander: disabling inotify optimisation or disabling inotify at all?
<NCommander> Riddell, it was --disable-inotify, the entire header is screwed up
<NCommander> Riddell, it falls back to dnotify which is still faster then the other fallback code it has
<NCommander> Riddell, I suspect the issue will crop up on the buildds once they are updated. I was able to confirm the header issues between glibc 2.8 and linux-headers 2.6.27 will crop up on i386 and lpia since the file that breaks the build (asm-generic/fctnl.h and bits/fnctl.h) are generic across all architectures as fara sI can tell
<Riddell> so we disable it for now, wait for someone to fix it then re-enable it
<NCommander> Riddell, pretty much, I have an outstanding bug on glibc and linux-headers
<NCommander> Riddell, and I noted as such that this issue needs to be resolved in the headers, not in kdelibs
<NCommander> s/kdelibs/kdenetwork/g (on lpia)
<NCommander> Riddell, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/267991 - I tested to make sure kppp opens, but I have no modem which to test with
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267991 in kdenetwork "kdenetwork FTBFS on lpia" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<NCommander> Riddell, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/268311 - the headers issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268311 in glibc "Mismatch on flock/flock64 between glibc/linux-headers" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> NCommander: so, where's this kdelibs patch?
<Riddell> NCommander: I'm not in Ubuntu Drivers
<Riddell> NCommander: why do you want to be added to kubuntu-team?  it's obsolete
<Riddell> mornfall: upgrading hal through kdesudo adept leads to it getting stuck for me http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/adept.png
<mornfall> That's weird. And without kdesudo?
<Riddell> mornfall: trying now
<mornfall> (Btw, yes, I forgot about those icons. But you can now edit the desktop files yourself and I'll pull the patch, would that work? Well, if not, it's still in the TODO. :)
<Riddell> mornfall: with sudo I don't get that problem
<Riddell> humph to kdesudo
<mornfall> Riddell: Does it break in any other way or it just works?
<mornfall> Riddell: Moreover, could you try downgrading again, stopping hald and then trying with kdesudo? Or alternatively, ensure hald runs and try with sudo again?
<mornfall> Riddell: It might be that it failed to come up and it's not really related to sudo/kdesudo but to hald running or not running.
<Riddell> mornfall: downgrade, stop hal, kdesudo adept, upgrade hal, still gets stuck
<mornfall> Aye.
<mornfall> So we have an interesting case of bad interaction somewhere.
<mornfall> I assume downgrade, sudo adept, upgrade hal -> works?
<mornfall> Let me try here.
<Riddell> mornfall: works for me
<Riddell> I have no problem with giving up on kdesudo for adept :)
<mornfall> There's no recent kdesudo in Debian it seems -- the one that's there wants to drag kdelibs4c2a in, and its version says 2.4-1.
<mornfall> Riddell: Me neither, but we need a way to run it nevertheless...
<mornfall> And kdesu is not going to work, is it?
<Riddell> it might
<mornfall> But, kdesu is now a library, so used somewhere inside the runFooByDesktopBar machinery...
<mornfall> Or so I believe.
<Riddell> mornfall: it's /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu.distrib
<Riddell> which is a dpkg-divert from /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu caused by kdesudo
<Riddell> mornfall: running adept with that and upgrading hal works fine
<Riddell> where's Tonio to harras when you need him :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: merges need a FFe, don't they?
<mornfall> Oh. Interesting.
<Riddell> apachelogger: if it has new features yes
<apachelogger> k, thanks
<JontheEchidna> good morning
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Hi. Are you sure that your patch doesn't cause any regressions? It seems to me that some of those commented out bits you reenabled might have served a purpose... (or was it just Yuriy's appearance change?).
<apachelogger> morning JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you actually upload my kdebase-workspace change from yesterday?
 * apachelogger didn't get an upload mail
<mornfall> Hi apachelogger.
<apachelogger> ahoy mornfall
<Riddell> mornfall: I pushed the icon change to my branch
<mornfall> Have you?
<mornfall> Pulling from "http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/darcs/adept-3/"...
<mornfall> No remote changes to pull in!
<Riddell> apachelogger: launchpad says I didn't, what was I to upload
<mornfall> Hmh.
<mornfall> Or maybe a different url?
<Riddell> mornfall: that's the one, maybe the cache is getting in the way
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kdebase-workspace_4.1.1-0ubuntu4_to_ubuntu5.diff
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: I have played around with the patch and I didn't notice any adverse affectws
<JontheEchidna> *affects
 * apachelogger needs a batcache script to remember the urls of batpaste and batdiff ;-)
<apachelogger> smarter: did you apply for motu yet?
<smarter> apachelogger: nop, watching the LHC experiment atm
<JontheEchidna> I approached this by taking the current sidebar.cpp from Okular and re-doing the Adept changes to it
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> smarter: go write your application!
<Riddell> mornfall: try http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/adept-3/
<mornfall> Riddell: Works, great.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Okey, could be. I'll try to review it more carefully, although I am somewhat reluctant to do this sort of change post-beta... But maybe for you... :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<mornfall> You can get that as a reward for the bugtracker work you are doing, I guess. ; - )
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<apachelogger> ♥ bugs
<JontheEchidna> aw crap, KDE has decided openoffice is the best solution for opening .diffs
<Riddell> apachelogger: I thought I had uploaded that but maybe not.  done so now
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's been on my things-to-look-at list for ages
<apachelogger> Oo
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: feel free to fix it :)
<apachelogger> guys
<apachelogger> that shouldn't happen at all
<apachelogger> kate has a pretty strong initial-preference
<JontheEchidna> yes well
<JontheEchidna> kate's gone from my menu
<apachelogger> which should supersed anything
<JontheEchidna> like what happened in hardy
<JontheEchidna> no more menu entry
<apachelogger> unless openoffice got an uber strong
<JontheEchidna> and from krunner it has no icon
<apachelogger> hm, maybe it is super vragile
<Riddell> kate doesn't list must in the way of mimetypes
<apachelogger> *fragile
 * apachelogger has no idea in which condition kdepim is, due to all the KDE 3 junk
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 262538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262538 in kdepim "Kontact / Kaddressbook 3.5.10 : mail-list disappeared + impossible to create" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262538
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: wasn't that always junk?
<apachelogger> KDE 3? pretty much :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, kubuntu-team is going to become kubuntu-bugs as soon as the name is free (otherwise kubuntu-bugs-team), I'll then trigger a renewal of all current members to cleanup the list of actual bug triagers
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, and I think Kubuntu Council should be owner for branding reasons :)
<Riddell> sounds good
<JontheEchidna> btw, Almost Kubuntu Bugs needs subscribed to adept bugs
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: please make JontheEchidna an admin so he can subscribe the team to more packages
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14661444/Screenshot.png
<JontheEchidna> lol seamonkey
<apachelogger> ♥ mozilla-suite
<apachelogger> well, at least until mozilla dropped official support for it
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: I would guess that bug 122029 falls more into the realm of an unimplemented feature?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 122029 in adept "adept doesn't honour recommends" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122029
<Riddell> apachelogger: admin of what?
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Hm. Have you tried reproducing that?
<davmor2> Riddell: Quick query should the calendar plasmoid link into something in a similar way as the calendar applet in gnome does?
<Riddell> davmor2: not yet
<Riddell> it will when akonadi is used I guess
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: I wouldn't be surprised if that's been fixed in the meantime.
<davmor2> Okay so it will just not yet :)
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: oh, it's been fixed ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: kubuntu-team
<Riddell> apachelogger: but that's about to go away isn't it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, I am just going to rename it
<apachelogger> that is saving us the trouble of subscribing to the core packages again
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok, done
<apachelogger> thank you
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should now be able to subscribe almost bugs to adept
<JontheEchidna> cool
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have your @ubuntu.com mail address yet?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: don't think so
 * JontheEchidna tests
<JontheEchidna> hmm, well my message hasn't bounced yet
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I sent you a mail
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: got it
<JontheEchidna> yay
<apachelogger> then you haz echidnaman@ubuntu.com :P
<apachelogger> and @kubuntu.org of course
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: try opening the attachment in ooo
<JontheEchidna> works for me, sorta
<JontheEchidna> the file is empty
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> supposed to :P
<JontheEchidna> k
<JontheEchidna> works
<apachelogger> question is, how does that work with a non-utf8 file
 * apachelogger fires up the windows vm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please try again with new mail
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: test
<JontheEchidna> that's what the file says ;-)
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it opens?
<JontheEchidna> yus
<apachelogger> groovy, thx
<apachelogger> I am wondering how to test bug 228241
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228241 in kdepim "KMail cachedimap Gmail Loses Mail On Move To Folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228241
<apachelogger> I got approx 5000000 mails in my gmail account -.-
<emunkki> apachelogger, so little?
<apachelogger> yus
<emunkki> hehe
<apachelogger> still too big for reasonable cachedimaping :P
<jjesse> 500K emails in your gmail account?
<jjesse> sorry 5million emails
<jjesse> wow
<neversfelde> where is the default build log from pbuilder?
<apachelogger> /var/cache/pbuilder/result(s)
<apachelogger> if it built sucessfully
<apachelogger> otherwise it will not write a log
<apachelogger> awesome default, isn't it? :P
<neversfelde> mhh, .diff.gz, .dsc, .changes and .deb. No logfile
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe it doesn't even create a log with successful built
<apachelogger> awesome default, isn't it? :P
<neversfelde> rofl
<apachelogger> neversfelde: add PKGNAME_LOGFILE=yes to you pbuilderrc
<apachelogger> and maybe PKGNAME_LOGFILE_EXTENTION="_$(dpkg --print-architecture).build"
<neversfelde> will try it. thx
<goatsocks> apachelogger: u has codez for bug 267501 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267501 in kdesudo "[kde4] systemsettings freezing during configuration of kdm login manager" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267501
<apachelogger> no
<goatsocks> apachelogger: so when you say "The next kdesudo release should take of this." you mean a fix hasn't been worked on yet
<apachelogger> I mean tonio has a fix but apparently didn't commit/push his changes
<goatsocks> oh hm
<Riddell> mornfall: nyarg, the KProcess breakage is another kdesudo issue
<Riddell> mornfall: well, may be the same kdesudo issue I guess
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 159158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 159158 in kdepim "korganizer gets confused with timezones" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159158
 * apachelogger doesn't know what to do
<apachelogger> and I don't really care either
<JontheEchidna> ask for testing with KDE 4.5.6 beta7 release pack1 and mark as incomplete
<JontheEchidna> hide, and hope the tester never responds
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you do
<apachelogger> I cover up if he responds :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<goatsocks> mark it Wishlist
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> despite fact I have no clue what PDT is
<apachelogger> the report is a bug if valid
<goatsocks> pdt is pacific daylight savings time
 * apachelogger thinks it is more of an google calendar issue though
<JontheEchidna> they should have a bugday
<JontheEchidna> on bugs with useless tags
<JontheEchidna> or maybe just fix malone
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh christ, I just saw the reporter of that bug
<JontheEchidna> this is going to be pleasent
<goatsocks> JontheEchidna: that's why i said mark it Wishlist ;)
<JontheEchidna> goatsocks: haha
<goatsocks> JontheEchidna: or tell him to move to a jurisdiction that doesn't observe daylight savings time
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: context missing
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 205888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205888 in kdepim "akregator fails to open network connections when there are more than 1024 feeds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205888
<apachelogger> I don't even have that many mailing list subscriptions :P
<apachelogger> that sounds like "social network for your news aggegator... who got the most feeds!?"
<smarter> wow
<jjesse> wow 1024 feeds
<jjesse> thats a lot to read each day
<apachelogger> exactly that will be the reason for won't fix
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> letz say there is one intersting news, per feed, per day
<apachelogger> say one needs 5 minuts per news
<apachelogger> that makes 5120 minutes per day
<apachelogger> that are ~86 hours
<apachelogger> ~ 3.5 days
<jjesse> so basically an endless loop or read feeds
<apachelogger> that makes 1278 days per year
<apachelogger> even if you only read half the stuff you still wouldn't have enough time
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bat10nfail (bug 268556)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268556 in kde-l10n-lt "kde-l10n-lt deb file is empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268556
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please assign to me
<apachelogger> I doubt this is really a problem with batl10n
<apachelogger> but -lt might just not include the junk that goes in that package usually
<apachelogger> (i.e. docs + desktop files)
<goatsocks> i doubt they actually read the feeds, they probably filter on them for keywords they're interested in
<seele> were there major network driver updates since alpha 4?
<smarter> seele: I think alpha4 had 2.6.26 and we're on .27 now, so they were probably a lot of changes :)
<goatsocks> not to mention the networkmanager backend bump that broke knetworkmanager
<seele> ooh, maybe that's what happened.
<goatsocks> seele: bug 259278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259278 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager will no longer connect" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259278
<seele> JontheEchidna: re kickoff: aren't app names (the second line) supposed to be on by default?
<jjesse> is that the name like Web Browser?
<JontheEchidna> seele: I don't think kickoff has that option, only the traditional menu
<goatsocks> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo it's not done yet
<Riddell> seele: that's what we want but it probably needs a patch and nobody has done it yet
<seele> Riddell: ah ok
 * seele is going through the todo and some notes again
<seele> gah, i should probably do some dayjob work
<apachelogger> can we please do a patch that can be incorported upstream :P
<goatsocks> apachelogger: you don't want to maintain a frankenstein menu?
<seele> mornfall: you might want to consider a [Search] submit button since it's a search submit and not a automatic filter (both manager and installer)
<apachelogger> I don't want to maintain patches
<mornfall> seele: Not sure I follow?
<mornfall> seele: It should do as-you-type in manager (although not so in installer, that's true... a button there might help.)
<goatsocks> as-you-type works unless you have a dash somewhere in the search term
<seele> ooh, it requires three letters before it displays anything
<seele> huh.. is that how the other kde filters work?  i thought they start filtering at one letter
<goatsocks> seele: that's pretty standard with search engines :)
<seele> goatsocks: yeah, but that's not how it works in kde
<goatsocks> "k" for instance would choke it up on too many top-level matches
<seele> so we make it work differently than every other filter in the kde environment?  it would make more sense to make it a hard search
<goatsocks> every other filter? well i just tried akregator, and it starts at 3 letters
<mornfall> seele: Do you realistically expect people to search for 2 (or 1) letter strings?
<seele> i'm looking at system monitor, dolphin, system settings, and kickoff
<goatsocks> same with kmail
<goatsocks> and those are pretty major kde apps :)
<seele> mornfall: the problem is there is no immediate feedback
<mornfall> I mean, would they be confused with not getting results after typing the first letter?
<seele> if they were expecting a dynamic search and that's how the rest of the environment works?  yes
<goatsocks> kontact does begin at one letter
<mornfall> Well, if they type *really* slow, I imagine they'd think "oh, you need to press enter to make it search" then before they finish typing their query they see results "oh, not really".
<mornfall> But dunno.
<goatsocks> er contacts
<seele> goatsocks: kmail begins search on 1 letter
<seele> try an x or z
<mornfall> seele: Well, also note that in most kde apps, it's a filter, not a search.
<seele> mornfall: whatever, i'm just giving you feedback.  the current implementation is inconsistent with the kde environment and may cause confusion
<mornfall> So it's a different already.
<seele> how would i know this is a search and not a filter?  the widget looks exactly the same and the context is similar to filter contexts
<mornfall> -a
<mornfall> seele: True, but look at the results -- they are ordered by relevance.
<seele> the problem is before you get to the results
<goatsocks> seele: you're right, kmail and akgregator start on the first, i was typing in vowels ;)
<mornfall> So after you get results is not a problem, even if it's inconsistent with rest of KDE?
<seele> mornfall: there is no message on how the results are sorted so it would probably look like a filter
<mornfall> It's technically infeasible to implement single-letter searches just for sake of consistency. What do you suggest instead?
<seele> 1) adding an explicit button that says [Search]
<seele> 2) adding a header to the top of the results which says "Sorted by relevance"
<mornfall> seele: Horizontal space is scarce.
<mornfall> Actually, all space is scarce and I'm trying to avoid the crampedness I had complaints about in 2.1.
<seele> what about putting the search bar on top of the list?
<seele> the filters could probably stay on the side like they are since it is a different type of control
<seele> they apply to the search results
<mornfall> seele: That's not really true...
<goatsocks> mornfall: fyi, kpackagekit does as seele suggests regarding the button: http://packagekit.org/img/kpk-search.png
<mornfall> Try them out.
<mornfall> The tags work the same as the search bar, really. In fact, they form a single query together.
<seele> oh, heh.  i only used them after i got search results
<seele> i thought they were additional filters
<seele> oh they key are filters too, heh
<seele> sheesh
<mornfall> I am not sure about how commonly would people start out with tags. People were also asking for categories, so I figured they could use a starting point for the tags.
<mornfall> Well, it says so in tooltips, doesn't it?
<mornfall> Show <foo> packages.
<mornfall> Maybe it could say "Hide <foo> packages" when they are active?
<seele> it doesnt say it's clickable
<seele> would putting the icons on buttons take up too much space?
<seele> right now they look like they are part of the background instead of a widget
<mornfall> It would be dead-ugly.
<seele> the tags are a little more forgiving because if you move your mouse over them they change color
<mornfall> Buttons are extremely bulky in KDE.
<mornfall> Maybe adding a mouse-over border to the icons?
<mornfall> Dunno.
<seele> yeah, that might help
<seele> is that a standard mouse effect?  like if you mouse over a menu item it looks darker or gets a beveled border?
<Riddell> mornfall: software-properties button added in my branch on muse, let me know how my c++ is doing
<mornfall> No idea. The filter widget is pretty much custom, since I haven't seen anything like it in KDE yet.
<goatsocks> seele: yes, in kontact's toolbar it's done that way
<mornfall> Riddell: It sounds like it's time to make a 3.1 branch, all those feature changes are ... unsettling (also JontheEchidna's sidebar upgrade)...
<mornfall> Not that I wouldn't trust your code or anything, I wouldn't trust anyone's this late in the cycle.
<mornfall> Riddell: It says no remote changes again...
<goatsocks> seele: also the lancelot menu makes nice use of highlight rings
<mornfall> Riddell: It landed on kubuntu.org this time. ; - )
 * mornfall giggles
<seele> mornfall: what functionality does adept manager provide over adept installer?
<mornfall> seele: Well, first of all, it manages packages, not applications.
<mornfall> It really gives you a different view on the software.
<seele> mornfall: so most people arent going to be using it anyway?
<seele> i can't think of when i install a specific package, only a specific application
<seele> but i'm not a developer so maybe i'm missing something other people need
<seele> i would assume the application would isntall all of the necessary package dependencies for me automatically
<Riddell> it only manages GUI applications so if you want to install bzr you still need manager
<seele> aaah
<mornfall> Right. Or gcc.
<Riddell> mornfall: oh yes, curiosity of my bash history
<seele> since those things are already categorized with your tags, couldn't they be added to the installer?
<mornfall> Riddell: Any insight on why is the "clicked" slot called clearSelection()? : - )
<mornfall> seele: No idea how that would work.
<mornfall> seele: There are 10+ thousands of packages.
<seele> hum oh well
<JontheEchidna> 20+ thousand packages in Ubuntu
<mornfall> Right.
<seele> the installer ui is a lot easier to handle than the package manager
<Riddell> mornfall: erm, let me think up a proper name or that method
<mornfall> seele: Right, it's for the "common" case.
<mornfall> Riddell: Don't worry about it, I can fix it up.
<seele> mornfall: do devs really use a package manager and not apt-get?
<seele> (they probably do, i'm just surprised)
<JontheEchidna> seele: before I discovered apt-cache search I used manager for searching for packages
<mornfall> seele: Dunno about devs. Ask the synaptic userbase.
<goatsocks> i use apt for most stuff probably, but for certain tasks i find a gui more natural
 * smarter only uses aptitude
<goatsocks> aptitude is great for servers :)
 * JontheEchidna finds aptitude strange, compared to apt-get
<goatsocks> but in a gui environment i won't touch aptitude :)
<smarter> JontheEchidna: aptitude is cool, it can solve sudoku :P http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/blog/entry/package-management-sudoku/
<JontheEchidna> smarter: yeah, gotta give it points for that
<goatsocks> ubuntu is lucky though, there are several pretty good gui and cli utils for package management
<seele> mornfall: are tags supposed to add to the search query or act as a filter?
<seele> i type in print and get two entries. i click on printer under hardware and now i have 30?
<seele> usually the way search building works is you start generic and get more focused, not the other way around
<seele> so print would show everything, and then the tag would begin to delimit
<mornfall> seele: The search uses a quality cutoff: if they first two were much better results than the rest, they hide that rest. If the tag changes situation, some new might show up.
<seele> could you put feedback that says that? "Top Results".. whatever the default is "36 additional results.. click here to view"
<seele> feedback might help teach the way the search works since it doesnt work like other searches
 * Riddell wonders why setWindowIcon doesn't want to work for adept
<mornfall> Good question. I haven't tried.
<mornfall> seele: 3.1, I guess.
<mornfall> seele: Although, it's likely to produce numbers in thousands, mostly with very questionable quality.
<goatsocks> Riddell: heh, in the mirror dialog, software-properties-gtk knows i'm in the US and scrolls to the US node automatically, but software-properties-kde thinks i'm in Canada... do you get the same?
<Riddell> goatsocks: it succesfully choses a UK mirror for me
<goatsocks> Riddell: both gtk and kde versions agree?
<Riddell> goatsocks: it maybe just the luck of what you run it
<Riddell> let me try gtk
<goatsocks> the difference between the two ports is what i'm getting at
<Riddell> the kde one doesn't run in a thread, so the UI doesn't get updated
<Riddell> there's no reason why it shouldn't though
<goatsocks> well i've never chosen any canadian mirrors so it's not a threading/update issue i think
<goatsocks> plus it pulls the country info differently
<Riddell> and the kde one sometimes crashes when you click the button
<Riddell> goatsocks: feel free to rip out whatever code is in the kde one for it and replace it with the code from the gtk one
<goatsocks> Riddell: yeah i see you've marked abstracting out the guts for that dialog to a common file... i might take that up if there's too much to fix in the kde implementation
 * goatsocks wishes gnome would just give up and adopt Qt
<seele> huh
 * seele doesnt' know what to make of sabdfl's latest blog entry
<seele> canonical is going to hire more qt/kde developers?
<jjesse> hasn't that been promised for a long time
<goatsocks> maybe my wish is coming true?
<jjesse> seele: i don't understand it either
<goatsocks> i don't know what he means by "next-generation HIG"
<jjesse> human interface group?
<goatsocks> nobody really has a this-generation HIG
<goatsocks> except Apple
<seele> jjesse: human interface guidelines
<goatsocks> gnome's is spare, and kde's is incomplete
<seele> apple's is too wordy to be useful
<goatsocks> MS doesn't give a fark
<seele> he probably means a cross-desktop hig which is something that is being proposed elsewhere
<seele> and a focus on development and UI patterns.. which again, is being proposed elsewhere
<goatsocks> i'd love to see x-desktop HIG
<jjesse> so why shouldn't we work with those proposed elsewhere instead of the not invented here
<seele> because they've only been proposed, no one is working on them yet
<jjesse> off to lunch will let my thoughts gather over lunch
<goatsocks> seele: fd.o?
<seele> goatsocks: those are technical specs, they don't deal with usability and design
<seele> although fd.o would be an optimal host since they are project agnostic
<goatsocks> seele: i'd think they'd be the only group credible enough to attempt such a thing
<Riddell> goatsocks: well the kde mirror finder didn't work for me at all when I ran it just now
<vorian> afternoon
<goatsocks> Riddell: i had it crash on me twice as well... i'll see what i can do
<goatsocks> hi nairov
<goatsocks> what i glean from his post is that he seems serious about elevating kde to a first class status wrt integration
<goatsocks> poor xfce
 * apachelogger missing context again :P
<apachelogger> goatsocks: who posted what?
<goatsocks> hah, does it look like the LHC guys are using KDE? http://img388.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ohptoftimemeasured13sepjy2.png
<goatsocks> apachelogger: shuttleworth's latest blog entry
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> the prophet's blog posts are always too long to read TBH :P
<Riddell> goatsocks: ooh nice
<seele> apachelogger: youre not missing much.  more handwaving and empty promises.  no verbal commitment to anything
<apachelogger> ic
<apachelogger> now say KDE becomes first class desktop, does Riddell get more money?
<apachelogger> does Riddell get money at all? or just beer?
<apachelogger> we should discuss that in the meeting tomorrow :P
<emunkki> burp
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> bug triaging is brain draining
<emunkki> sure
<emunkki> answering to client emails is waste of both my and their time :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: do you think the default kubuntu behavior is enough to mark bug 16325 as fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 16325 in kdepim "CAN-2005-0404: HTML content spoofing" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/16325
<kde_pepo> Hi, did anyone build a (k)ubuntu package of Skulpture yet? If so, I would like to add it to the kde-look site, if I am allowed.
<JontheEchidna> kde_pepo: I can't find a skulpture package in ubuntu
<kde_pepo> JontheEchidna, yep, maybe someone has a private repo where it's sitting in... launchpad or so.
<smarter> what is skulpture? :}
<kde_pepo> http://www.kubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Skulpture?content=59031 a KDE 4 theme I wrote
<stdin> kde_pepo: you know, you can register with launchpad.net and get a PPA (personal package archive). then you can build the package yourself and add the .deb or a link to the repository on kde-look.org
<kde_pepo> stdin, I looked at that site, but I need to fiddle with GPG keys which I am not familar with.
<stdin> kde_pepo: https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/PersonalPackageArchives and https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart should guide you through the whole process
<kde_pepo> maybe its easier than described, but the description scared me :)
<stdin> there's also #launchpad for live help with it (i'm in there too)
<smarter> kde_pepo: you could fill a needs-packaging bug reports so that people know that you're looking for someone to package it ;)
<stdin> yeah, and if you know how to package it, you can get it on REVU and end up getting the package in universe
<kde_pepo> the PPAQuickStart link is "empty"... do I need to log in to see the pages contents?
<smarter> what is this kubuntu-art site for? Oo
<kde_pepo> smarter, it is actually the same as kde-look.org :)
<smarter> kde-look/kde-apps are uncool? :P
<smarter> ah
<kde_pepo> smarter, Frank registered many domain names.
<stdin> kde_pepo: broken link https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<kde_pepo> ah ok
<goatsocks> kde_pepo: i've been using the skulpture kwin deco, nice work ;)
<kde_pepo> goatsocks, cool, thanks :)
<kde_pepo> I assume 8.04 has KDE 4 already? because 8.10 is not released yet.
<Tm_T> yes
<stdin> 4.0.5 in hardy-backports and 4.1.1 in the KDE4 PPA
<kde_pepo> am I allowed to use a key that expires?
<ScottK-laptop> Up until the time it expires.
<seele> mmm.. i probably shouldn't have had cake as an afternoon snack
 * goatsocks is jealous, chugs a chocolate milk
<seele> goatsocks: it's zucchini cake so maybe you will change your mind
<goatsocks> zucchini?!
 * goatsocks reverse-chugs his chocolate milk
<seele> oh come on
<seele> youve had carrot cake right?
<seele> it's just like that but a different veggie
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> carrot cake is good
 * apachelogger watches how milk comes out of goatsocks' nose
<JontheEchidna> Aren't 3rd party software sources stored in sources.list? bug 263456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263456 in adept "Adept Third-Party Software out of sync with sources.list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263456
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think we should remove the firefox user agent setting for google.com
<apachelogger> without it gmail directs konqueror to the html interface
<apachelogger> which might not be as fancy as the ajax one, but it works
<JontheEchidna> I though the only way to get ajax to work was to set the user agent to firefox
<JontheEchidna> well, ajax is buggy enough with konq anyway
<apachelogger> that is my point
 * apachelogger got communication problems
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: keep an eye on the changes that andreas moog dude does, he closes import bugs too early
<JontheEchidna> how early are we talking about?
 * JontheEchidna is curious
<apachelogger> well, 4 weeks
<JontheEchidna> oh, important bugs
<apachelogger> yus
<JontheEchidna> eek
<apachelogger> like KDE doesn't play nice on NFS
<apachelogger> always has been that way
<JontheEchidna> yeah, pretty much
<apachelogger> and closing the report aint gonna fix it :P
<JontheEchidna> dist-upgrade bugs are a pain to triage
<JontheEchidna> because
<JontheEchidna> -the users can only test when a new distro is released
<jjesse> cant you force dist-upgrade like there is a new release?
<JontheEchidna> -you have no clue if the newest version of the upgrader works until intrepid+1 is released
<apachelogger> jjesse: the KDE configs are upgraded
<apachelogger> and those cause the most issues
<jjesse> ah
<JontheEchidna> I mean
<apachelogger> the others are file conflicts in packages, which are pretty easy to fix anyway
<JontheEchidna> bugs with upgrade-manager-kde
<JontheEchidna> not downloading the release announcement and a bunch of other crap
<apachelogger> yeah, those are nasty as well
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> bug 268623
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268623 in kdenetwork-kde4 "kopete in kde4 missing plugin for gnupg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268623
<JontheEchidna> other than that adept is pretty much triaged
<apachelogger> didn't someone like... package kopete-crypto?
 * apachelogger pokes stdin with his laser screwdriver
 * apachelogger is really wondering about the stupidity of moinmoin
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages#Requesting a new package for Ubuntu  ... even mediawiki creates the anchors with _s
<JontheEchidna> any clue if bug 47181 is still valid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 47181 in adept "broken localisation support" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/47181
<stdin> apachelogger: I packaged it ages ago, it was on revu somewhere
<apachelogger> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kopete-cryptography-kde4
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete-cryptography-kde4
<apachelogger> stdin: did it get rejected?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no clue
<stdin> apachelogger: nope, approved
<apachelogger> where is it?
<stdin> well, last I heard it was approved on revu. after that I don't know
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> I think you should have gotten a mail about rejection
<stdin> I don't think I knew about the new queue back then
<stdin> I got no mail on it
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> stdin: please update bug 176471 somehow
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 176471 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kopete-cryptography" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176471
<stdin> update how? I uploaded to revu and it got approved there. what more's a packager to do? ;)
 * NCommander lives
<apachelogger> stdin: fix it if it got rejcted
<NCommander> hey apachelogger
<stdin> apachelogger: how can I find the reason it was rejected?
<apachelogger> ahoy NCommander
<apachelogger> stdin: usually the rejecting adming sends you a mail
<NCommander> apachelogger, how goes it this morning?
<apachelogger> s/morning/evening
<NCommander> :-P
 * apachelogger is going to do bugfixing now
<NCommander> apachelogger, see my bug from hell yet?
<apachelogger> NCommander: no
<apachelogger> where?
<apachelogger> hell? devil? is it about vbox? vorian?
 * apachelogger is confused :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/music123/+bug/268260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268260 in music123 "GNAT 4.2 Transition Tracking Bug" [Undecided,New]
<vorian> !
<vorian> devils
<stdin> apachelogger: I don't have any emails on it
<apachelogger> !devil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devil
<NCommander> apachelogger, I feel sorry for SRU
<NCommander> !evil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evil
<NCommander> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<NCommander> O_o;
<apachelogger> stdin: maybe poke the robot
<NCommander> Damn it, I was hoping for a hitchhiker's guide to galaxy reference
<apachelogger> NCommander: that bug is sick
 * apachelogger wouldn't file such a bug, just for the reason that SRU team wouldn't read it anway :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, its never good when you have to tell an archive admin to expect 12 packages to enter -proposed
<apachelogger> we are having an SRU for some imap bug in kdepim from dapper times around
<NCommander> apachelogger, and have them go WTF
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> you are hindering development :P
<apachelogger> or actually QA
<NCommander> apachelogger, why?
 * apachelogger ix fixing intrepid again!
<apachelogger> _again_ :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, what broke in Intrepid again?
<apachelogger> KDE
<jjesse> so nothing imporant :P
<apachelogger> righto!
<apachelogger> 2nd class anyway
<apachelogger> <3rd class
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 267182
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267182 in digikam-kde4 "Update to beta 3" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267182
<stdin> apachelogger: seeing as it as never accepted into the archive, can I just start over with it? so clear out the changelog and make the version number right?
<apachelogger> stdin: yes, also drop the -kde4
<apachelogger> you'll need an FFe now
<apachelogger> ♥ justice
<stdin> does "ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/([\d\.]+)/src/extragear/kopete-cryptography-([\d\.]+)-kde([\d\.]+)\.tar\.bz2" look good for the watch file to you?
<apachelogger> stdin: if it works ;-)
<apachelogger> looks like it though
<stdin> well ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/4.1.1/src/extragear/kopete-cryptography-1.3.0-kde4.1.1.tar.bz2 is the tarball, si it should
<stdin> s/si/so/
<apachelogger> stdin: uscan --no-download --debug
<apachelogger> should tell you if it works properly
<vorian> uscan --verbose --report
<apachelogger> Riddell: I assigned bug 262957 and bug 267223 to you and made them critical, so we don't forget
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262957 in digikam "digikam package is not installable due to depedency in a kde3.5 package no longer available" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267223 in digikam "Digikam 2:0.9.4-1 fails to build" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267223
<stdin> apachelogger: ok, not quite right then :/ the tarball is 1.3.0-kde4.1.1 and it picks up 1.3.0.4.1.1
<apachelogger> stdin: \-
 * apachelogger actually starts reading that regexp
<apachelogger> hm
<stdin> ah, I just had to fiddle with the ( ) bits
<apachelogger> I always find the watch file expressions rather strange
<apachelogger> stdin: usually it should work with the first version you pasted
<apachelogger> stupid uscan fiddeling
<stdin> "ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/([\d\.]+)/src/extragear/kopete-cryptography-([\d\.]+-kde[\d\.]+)\.tar\.bz2"
<apachelogger> I lost a bug
<stdin> but that mean I'll have to give the package a version of 1.3.0-kde4.1.1
<stdin> and I don't really want to
<apachelogger> stdin: get-orig-source
<stdin> yeah, probably easier
<jtechidna> b.k.o is borked again
<ryanakca> Could someone with python-qwt5-qt4 installed test something for me? In python, go 'from PyQt4.Qwt5 import *'... do you get a numpy.core.multiarray error? Should python-numpy be a depends for python-qwt5-qt4 ?
<ryanakca> … even with python-numpy and python-numpy-ext I get the can't import error…
<apachelogger> I declare bug 99044 uber high priority for that jackalope thing!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99044 in kde4libs "KDE should warn about disk space shortage" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99044
<smarter> it already does
<smarter> in Hardy it does at least
<apachelogger> smarter: where?
<smarter> oh, kde4, right :]
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> if it disappeared
<apachelogger> it was patch
<smarter> yes
<apachelogger> and I seriously hate patches
<apachelogger> for exactly that reason
<apachelogger> they freakin disappear!
<smarter> actually we should review all our patches to kde3 and try to get them upstream  and/or adapt them
<apachelogger> nono
<apachelogger> we should get them upstramPERIOD
<apachelogger> patches which can not be applied upstream should be branding only, or short-term workarounds
<apachelogger> everything else is sign of bad architecture
<NCommander> apachelogger, if you really hate patchs, go check out gcl's source
<NCommander> apachelogger, no patch system, 70MB diff
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> that is another thing I hate
<apachelogger> patches without patch system
<NCommander> apachelogger, BTW, gcl's total source is 15MB :-)
<apachelogger> lol
<NCommander> I'm actually going to file for removal
<NCommander> There are copyright violations, it includes the full source of binutils without noting it int he copyright file
<a|wen> lol ... gcl being version 2.6.7-36 should warn us already :P
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK-laptop: bug 254296 please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254296 in kde-l10n-ku "Kurdish translations for KDE 4" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254296
<apachelogger> Riddell: please take a look at bug 268438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268438 in language-pack-kde-de "language-pack-kde-de does not depend on kde-l10n-de" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268438
<kdepepo> It looks like filing a bug report with "needs-packaging" will request a package to be included into main distribution, but I would be happy just to have a package available in any other community repository.
<apachelogger> we only do official packages
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger and Riddell: I'm doing the kurdish one.
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> language-pack packages are done by pitti with scripts
<seele> hum.. why can't i submit a bug to kubuntu-default-settings?  it's telling me to submit an upstream bug
<Riddell> seele: where?
<seele> launchpad
<seele> oh.. it's suggesting Ubuntu devmapper as the package to link it to? huh?
<ScottK-laptop> seele: Does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+filebug not work for you?
<seele> argh, i dont understand!
<seele> ScottK-laptop: yes, that link worked.. why!?
<seele> i went to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug, clicked on project and choose kubuntu-default-settings from the popup
<seele> apparently that isn't the way i'm supposed to do it
<seele> stupid f*ing interface
<seele> why does it let me choose kubuntu-default-settings if it isn't a project
<ScottK-laptop> seele: File bugs.  Because in their paradigm, every package has a project with it.
<JontheEchidna> launchpad projects can also opt not to use launchpad for bug tracking
<ScottK-laptop> Right, but the funadmental probelm is that such projects are useless and confusing.
<apachelogger> Riddell: is language-pack-kde-de even supposed to depend on kde-l10n-de?
<ScottK-laptop> They shouldn't exist.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Uploaded.  I made a few other changes too.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: Thank you. I hope you didn't do anything that breaks batch editing :P
 * ScottK-laptop too.
<apachelogger> hehe
 * apachelogger continues triaging
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: I just added lintian overrides for the quilt warnings (since it's needed regardless) and updated the maintainer to core-dev.
<seele> Riddell: so remind me again what the problem was with the icon text position
<seele> Riddell: setting the default was broken, so you hard coded it?
<seele> Riddell: and you can still change the setting in system settings?
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: Shouldn't cause any problems I think.
<apachelogger> If we had l10n in a bzr branch, batch editing would be way easier IMHO.
<seele> Riddell: is it only going to work for fresh intrepid installs?  because i've got it working in one place (reinstall) but not in another (upgrade)
<NCommander> hey ScottK-laptop
<ScottK-laptop> Heya NCommander.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, uploaded kdelibs for me?
<apachelogger> Riddell: strigiapplet should be removed, it only supports KDE 3 and no KDE 4 port in sight
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: If you want a 'fun' one.  Look  at php-clamavlib.  It needs relibtoolization AND fixed to build with the new libclamav5.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Which one?
 * ScottK-laptop will be back in a few.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, the amd64 one
<Riddell> apachelogger: how does it only support kde 3?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kio slave
<Riddell> seele: it was a curious problem that it wouldn't read our kdeglobals fine in our kubuntu profile directory
<Riddell> seele: but it did when in the global profile directory (/etc/kde4/) so I've put it in there
<apachelogger> Riddell: going to do some testing
<Riddell> seele: so it's not hardcoded and it'll get removed if you remove kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok
<seele> Riddell: oh ok.  i assume that is good then.
<seele> Riddell: if you upgrade kubuntu-default-settings will it change it to setting?
<Riddell> seele: yes (unless you've edited the file)
<seele> oh weird.  only half of KTorrents icons get changed to the new format
<seele> the other half are icon over label
<NCommander> ScottK, I'll help with your problem if you help with mine
<apachelogger> Riddell: enter search term -> press enter -> konqueror popup with error about strigi:/ | uses crystal icons | doesn't follow KDE 4 file association (which in my cases opens ruby scripts with wine) | tries to draw a shadow of the search results, which is in fact placed in the top left corner rather than underneath the search result popup
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Please point me at the patch again?
<Riddell> apachelogger: right, I'll remove it
<Riddell> apachelogger: vandenoever did say he was working on a KDE 4 one
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I don't have it, I lost my files last night. You said you got it via email
<ScottK-laptop> Ah.  That one.
<ScottK-laptop> Yes, I have it.
<ScottK-laptop> I mistook which one that is.
<apachelogger> Riddell: would be cool if he manages to get it ready before intrepid, currently one can't really search strigi
<apachelogger> then again it is not on by default anyway
<NCommander> ScottK, I need a no-changes rebuild done on a package in hardy and uploaded to hardy-proposed (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-python-extras/+bug/181068)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181068 in gnome-python-extras "miro.real crashed with SystemError in MozillaBrowser() on PPC" [Low,Confirmed]
 * apachelogger prepares an SRU for strigiapplet
<NCommander> ScottK, I'll roll a proper debdiff for it
<Riddell> apachelogger: he did suggest he would at akademy, but I've not seen anything
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: The patch you mailed me last night was your 3.5.9 lpia fix.
<NCommander> Ah crud
<NCommander> apachelogger, do you still have my kdelibs patch on amd64?
<apachelogger> NCommander: probably
<NCommander> apachelogger, if so, can you please give it to ScottK so I don't need to reroll it
<apachelogger> .!!!~~~~>Bat Pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/45536/
 * apachelogger loves batpaste
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Is this gnome-python-extras bug fixed in Intrepid?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, yes, cody is going to do that one, since he can simply mark it ok for SRU, and save you some work
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: It has to be done in Intrepid before we can upload to hardy-proposed.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, its fixed in intrepid
<a|wen> NCommander: regarding the inotify fix ... think i saw a proper fix (eg. not just disabling it) in the kde svn log
<NCommander> a|wen, it would have to be a pretty extensive hackjob to fix that, since the problem was conflicting kernel/glibc headers
<NCommander> (the issue doesn't seemingly happen on glibc 2.7)
<a|wen> NCommander: r858854 | mueller | 2008-09-08 22:32:46 +0200 (Mon, 08 Sep 2008) | 3 lines
<NCommander> link?
<NCommander> (I could be wrong)
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: kdelibs is a long testbuild, so you have some time to consider options.
<apachelogger> kde rev 858854
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, its roughly 15 minutes for me
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/?rev=858854&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde -r 858854
<apachelogger> NCommander: ^
<NCommander> awesome
 * a|wen thanks apachelogger
<NCommander> oh, I see how its fixed
<NCommander> I didn't realize glibc had an interface for inotify
<NCommander> a|wen, nice catch, I'll respin the fix
<NCommander> ScottK, can you upload the hardy-proposed fix for me? It needs a core-dev to upload, its ubuntu-sru, not motu-sru thats needed >.<;
<a|wen> NCommander: cool ... then there was a point for me to look at the svn commits today :)
<NCommander> a|wen, I owe you one
 * ScottK-laptop kills the kdelibs build.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/music123/+bug/268260 - I'll help fix kdelibs if you'll help with this ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268260 in music123 "GNAT 4.2 Transition Tracking Bug" [Undecided,New]
 * a|wen is still waiting for his kdepim build
 * NCommander can hear scott screaming from here
<seele> Riddell: is the updated kubuntu-default-settings in alpha 5 or post?
<NCommander> kdelibs (4:3.5.10-0ubuntu4) intrepid; urgency=low
<NCommander>   * Corrected FTBFS on amd64 by disabling inotify, which is broken
<NCommander>     due to a glibc/linux headers disagreement on flock.
<NCommander> Who uploaded this?
<apachelogger> not me
<Riddell> seele: no, went in yesterday
 * NCommander rolls eyes
<NCommander> I don't even know when my fixes are getting uploaded anymore
<apachelogger> NCommander: shouldn't you get an email?
<seele> Riddell: ok
<NCommander> Not always
<NCommander> It's been very hit or miss recently
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> NCommander: well, at least it built on all arches ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: For that I want php-clamavlib and the Hardy-Backports version of the kdelibs lpia patch.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, what was wrong with kdelibs on lpia. It was kdenetwork that broke
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-11
<ScottK-laptop> Right.  I meant kdenetwork.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: BTW, it's Riddell's key on the upload for kdelibs in Intrepid.
<NCommander> ScottK, the same patch applies to both, just tweak the changelog
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: You sure?
<NCommander> ScottK, yeah, it should apply cleanly
<ScottK-laptop> Didn't apply for me, but maybe I messed up.
<Riddell> NCommander: is it a problem?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I can roll the debdiff myself then
<NCommander> Riddell, no, we just found a better fix for the problem I'm testing building
<apachelogger> Riddell: master dirk made a better fix today in KDE svn
<Riddell> oh, groovy
 * ScottK-laptop goes afk for a bit.
<NCommander> Riddell, can you upload a fix for hardy-proposed on powerpc? (its a no-changes binary rebuild to clear a segfault; I've confirmed it works right already)
<Riddell> NCommander: if you get it to me quick
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: We don't have binary rebuilds in Ubuntu.  Needs a source upload and rebuilt on all archs.
<NCommander> ScottK, right, I realize that. No changes binary rebuild == changelog only upload
<NCommander> Riddell, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-python-extras/+bug/181068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181068 in gnome-python-extras "miro.real crashed with SystemError in MozillaBrowser() on PPC" [Low,Confirmed]
<NCommander> THe trick is going to be finding someone on ubuntu-sru to ACK that, I don't think any of them run PowerPC
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I'm rolling the backports fix now
<Riddell> NCommander: uploaded, it'll sit in unapproved which usually gets reviewed by pitti on fridays
<NCommander> Riddell, thanks, I owe you one :-)
<a|wen> is anyone here running hardy ... and has a distribution list in kmail/kaddressbook that was added in gutsy (or prior release)
<JontheEchidna> It is a sin to make KDE look like this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10104129/20071020-adept.png
<seele> Exit?  Does that close the dialog or close adept manager?
<JontheEchidna> seele: that's from adept2
<seele> oh
<JontheEchidna> I am going through old bug reports
<seele> hmm.. dinner or more cake?
<mib_lhfac4> Someone know the correct alternative of "update-manager -d" for kubuntu?
<mib_lhfac4> hi, btw
<seele> best ask in #kubuntu
<NCommander> ScottK, ping?
<stdin> apachelogger, Riddell or anyone: please have a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kopete-cryptography for me
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: is bugs.kde.org working for you yet?
<JontheEchidna> I have a reproducible way to give a package the description of another package
<JontheEchidna> in Adept Installer
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/268106/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268106 in adept "On the Add/Remove Adept, software called "Krita" for Gimp packages" [Low,Triaged]
<JontheEchidna> ^Reproduction instructions are in the comment, both of those packages should be in Debian
<JontheEchidna> otherwise see http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=170835
<ubottu> KDE bug 170835 in general "Searching applications gives first result the description of the last expanded package" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> stdin: get-orig-source not worky
<stdin> no? it worked here
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45565/
<stdin> ahh, poop
<apachelogger> doc/ is gfdl
<apachelogger> oh
<stdin> /doc/index.docbook: GNU Free Documentation License version 1.2
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> you should note that in the on debian system... as well
<stdin> the GFDL license is in common-licenses
<stdin> oh, yes it is :p
<apachelogger> I am too tired to give it a full revu
<apachelogger> the changelog entry should mention the FFe and fix the FFe bug
<stdin> apachelogger: do you know a good authoritative way of getting the base kde version? I'm using kdelibs5 in the rules but that blows up
<stdin> and I really don't want to have to reinvent uscan in Makefile speak
<apachelogger> stdin: tear the original name apart
<apachelogger> of course I have no idea how to do that in make :P
<apachelogger> stdin: alternately you could just take a look at the other extragear apps
<apachelogger> because I think we pretty much don't care if watch is actually useful for downloads :P
<stdin> they all keep the -kde4.1.1, the lazy buggers :|
<apachelogger> that is called productivity I guess :P
 * apachelogger goes to bed
<apachelogger> nini
<stdin> I'll upload another version tomorrow, sleep sounds too good
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Back
<Hobbsee> front.
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> omg
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept
<JontheEchidna> Adept is completely triaged
<JontheEchidna> oh, actually a few reports still need to be forwarded upstream, grr
<emgent> hello people
<emgent> someone have kubuntu intrepid up?
<jjesse> hell emgent
<jjesse> hello emgent
<emgent> my touchpad and usb mouse seems dead
<emgent> ok found the problem :)
<NCommander> wb ScottK
<NCommander> ScottK, I have your backport :-P
<ScottK> K.
<ScottK> URL please?
<NCommander> ScottK, hold on
<NCommander> ScottK, https://edge.launchpad.net/~sonicmctails/+archive?field.name_filter=kdenetwork&field.status_filter=published
<NCommander> ScottK, it will probably FTBFS since the PPA doesn't have backports enabled
<NCommander> Oh wait, scratch that
 * NCommander just posts the debdiff somewhere
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.  I prefer that.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/45589/
<NCommander> I didn't see the need to open a bug since I don't know what it should have for a upload
<ScottK-laptop> Bug wouldn't autoclose in backports anyway.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, oh, thats "wonderful"
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I'm going to attack the Incomplete queue on hardy backports relatively soon (aka, this weekend)
<ScottK-laptop> K.
<NCommander> I think I need to empty out my PPA
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, care to upload the new kdelibs?
 * NCommander can't get a clean debdiff
<NCommander> ScottK, the clean rules is pretty badly broken on kdelibs-3.5.10, its causing the .diff.gz to be bloated to 720k, and the debdiff to 500k
<NCommander> ScottK, its all the translations that are getting caught in the debdiff, and I have no idea how to fix this clean rule (and I'm sorta hesitant to even touch it)
<NCommander> ScottK, do you want me to bother changing the clean rule and possibly break it worse to try and get a clean diff, or not bother?
 * NCommander checks ScottK's pulse
<jtechidna> mornfall: Triaging is also complete. Here is a list of all the bugs in the Ubuntu bugtracker that concern you as upstream: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream=open_upstream&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&
<jtechidna> field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<jtechidna> er, that's a long link and konversation broke it
<jtechidna> apachelogger: do want battiny script
<jtechidna> mornfall: http://tinyurl.com/5sw2hd
<ScottK> NCommander: I'd like the minimal fix that's gonna work.
<NCommander> ah the joys of fixing backport clean rules
<NCommander> ScottK, the debdiff still going to be huge however because it needs to decruft the previous upload
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<ScottK-laptop> Which change are we on now?
<ScottK-laptop> I thought kdelibs was broken in Intrepid?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, thats the one, sorry, misremembered which version I was fixing
<NCommander> (this is fun :-))
<yuriy> jtechidna: that's amazing. good job!
<ScottK-laptop> K
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I just really need to cut the diff down the size, but its going to be a huge debdiff to remove the cruft
<jtechidna> yuriy: to tell you the truth I'm somewhat exhausted
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Do we really want to mess with it?  If you say yes, I'll believe you.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, your the one who said you wanted a clean diff ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> Did I?
<ScottK-laptop> I thought I said I wanted the minimal fix that would work.
<ScottK-laptop> [22:33] <ScottK> NCommander: I'd like the minimal fix that's gonna work.
<NCommander> ScottK, Oh, the fix is in there, there is just a lot of cruft in the patch from the bad clean rule (it regenerated the .pos, and all that got caught up in the diff)
<NCommander> ScottK, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/268817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268817 in kdelibs "Patch to re-enable inotify on all architectures" [Undecided,New]
 * ScottK-laptop looks
 * NCommander hears Scott's eyes sizzle
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: At a glance, the changes in messages.po don't look right.
<NCommander> ScottK, dah, I accidently clobbered the good diff with my work in progress one
<NCommander> 'doh
<NCommander> Oh wait
<NCommander> Er
<NCommander> No, this is what regenerated
<NCommander> ScottK, I have no idea its constantly regenerating these
<ScottK-laptop> Wahoo.  Diff is less than 20,000 lines.
 * NCommander sighs
<NCommander> The actual changes are less than 200 lines
<ScottK-laptop> How about you make me a special diff with just those lines and we go from there.
<NCommander> ScottK, yes sire :-P
<ScottK-laptop> IME applying 8,000 lines of .po file diff rarely ends well.
<NCommander> ScottK, Riddell didn't even try, he just uploaded from my PPA
<NCommander> I'll see what I can do
<NCommander> all my changes are in the debian folder, so I should be able to diff just that
<ScottK-laptop> Sounds good.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, check your PMs, that should be it
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Any last regrets before I upload kdenetwork?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, the worst we do is break lpia worse, and considering its an FTBFS fix, can it be any worse?
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<ScottK-laptop> I'm to dpkg-shlibdeps, so it shouldn't be long.
 * NCommander waves flags
<ScottK-laptop> Of course there are a lot of those ...
<NCommander> That took longer then the actual build itself ...
<NCommander> :-)
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, do we have any other big KDE todos?
<ScottK-laptop> For KDE3, I think it's mostly a
<ScottK-laptop> ... a|wen finishing some investigations.
<ScottK-laptop> I still need to finish up on kdebindings.
<ScottK-laptop> urr kde4bindings
<NCommander> ScottK, Sounds like "fun"
<ScottK-laptop> I'd love to hear you figured out php-clamavlib.  It's the last holdout on the libclamav5 transition.
<NCommander> Oh, shoot, I'm sorry, my mind slipped on that one
<NCommander> ScottK, I'll trade you that for uploads on my ada SRUs
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, where do I grab the current source package and build logs?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Just apt-get source php-clamavlib and throw it at your intrepid pbuilder.
<NCommander> intrepid?
<ScottK-laptop> Yes
 * jtechidna goes to bed
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: It won't take you long to get to the libtool fun.
<NCommander> How bad?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45614/
<NCommander> ScottK, any desire for a specific patching system?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: I think the current changes are all direct in the diff.gz.  I'd just go with that.
<NCommander> They are?
<NCommander> ugh
<NCommander> *twich*
<ScottK-laptop> Given that's the current path, I don't think patching and direct changes should be mixed.
<ScottK-laptop> If you want to go back and redo it all with dpatch, that's cool too.
<ScottK-laptop> No quilt please.
<ScottK-laptop> kdenetwork uploaded for backports.
<ScottK-laptop> kdelibs for Intrepid uploaded.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I uploaded a revised kdenetwork to hardy-backports for NCommander.  I pinged slangasek and asked him to accept it, but I'd appreciate it if you'd check and accept it if he didn't already.
<NCommander> \o/
<emgent> uhm there is a bug in kopete, seems reject some chars on password field.. and faild login with wrong password.
 * emgent investigate..
<mornfall> jtechidna: Thanks a lot, I'm off for a few days now, but next week I'll sort through it. The work is really appreciated, ta.
<apachelogger> Riddell: when trying to upgrade using adept I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45680/
<\sh> apachelogger: where was the quassel bzr archive again?
<\sh> apachelogger: got it...
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> I can't edit the wiki page
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Does anyone have arora installed?
 * apachelogger would be interessted if it works there
<Riddell> it doesn't
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: nothing in hardy-backports queues
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, interesting, it's cycling through the available views and by the time it gets to te KDE4 one it has already loaded the KDE one and the qt versions clash
<Riddell> I wonder why the KDE 3 one was left in there are all
<apachelogger> Riddell: compatibility with series where python-qt4 is not installed maybe?
<Riddell> we've used qt4 since edgy
<apachelogger> Riddell: dapper is still supported until 2009, isn't it?
<apachelogger> or is only dapper -> hardy supported as upgrade path?
<Riddell> right, it's LTS to LTS only
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you have the /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log still?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am doing an upgrade using update-manager right now. I can get you the file in about 17 minutes.
<ScottK> Riddell: I got an accept shortly after I went to bed, so I guess he got it.
<Riddell> apachelogger: using the gtk tool?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, that's the cool thing about VMs, you can easily get rid of that stuff again ;-)
<goatsocks> hm, can/should you ignore the ignore file in bzr like you would with cvs/svn?
<goatsocks> or is that ignored by default
<Riddell> bzr ingore ingore
<Riddell> but without the typos
<goatsocks> Riddell: not `bzr ignore .bzrignore`?
<goatsocks> because when i do that, it says:
<goatsocks> Warning: the following files are version controlled and match your ignore pattern:
<goatsocks> .bzrignore
<goatsocks> but .bzrignore still shows up in `bzr st`
<goatsocks> which is very unlike cvs/svn
<Riddell> dunno, I've not used it, you probably want to bzr add .bzrignore actually
<apachelogger> goatsocks: the ignore stuff is an evil hack
<apachelogger> Riddell: I invoked the DistUpgrade manually and it crashed :S
<goatsocks> ok bzr has two kinds of ignore lists... the kind handled by `bzr ignore` and thus stored in .bzrignore within the branch are ignores you want versioned and shared with other branches... then there's the local ignore which you can specify in ~/.bazaar/ignore for a list of ignores you don't want versioned
<goatsocks> the latter ignore file has to be hand edited
<apachelogger> the latter is really only for global ignores
<apachelogger> like backup files
<Riddell> apachelogger: backtrace?  log?
<goatsocks> apachelogger: exactly, that's the kind of ignores i'm after
<goatsocks> apachelogger: like IDE generated crap
<apachelogger> goatsocks: you should store them in .bzrignore if you plan on sharing the branch though
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45769/
<apachelogger> Riddell: terminal seems to be broken actually
<seele> yay, cake for breakfast
<goatsocks> apachelogger: afaict the files specified in ~/.bazaar/ignore aren't versioned hence won't be shared when sharing a branch... ?
<goatsocks> seele: please don't say "zucchini"
<apachelogger> goatsocks: exactly that is why you should put that stuff in .bzrignore
<seele> goatsocks: someone's got to eat it
<goatsocks> apachelogger: but the whole problem is i don't want to share the .bzrignore file also
<apachelogger> or get the ignores in the bzr internal ignore list on long erm
<apachelogger> goatsocks: well, then just throw the stuff in .bazaar
<apachelogger> seele: there is still zucchini pie left? Oo
<seele> apachelogger: i'm the only one eating it!
<Riddell> apachelogger: the terminal doesn't exist until the packages are all downloaded and installing
<goatsocks> apachelogger: i think you're right though, bzr ignore handling is nasty, probably why there's a spec for overhauling it entirely
<seele> apachelogger: (to be fair, i'm home alone this week)
<apachelogger> seele: hm, you could send some over.... ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok
<seele> apachelogger: come visit me an i'll make you a cake!
<apachelogger> worth a thought
<apachelogger> maybe post-intrepid
<Riddell> apachelogger: where had the install got to?
<apachelogger> Riddell: getting new packages I think
 * apachelogger checks
<Riddell> headerHidden : bool  "This property was introduced in Qt 4.4."
<Riddell> apachelogger: what version of python-qt4 do you have?
<apachelogger> 4.3.3-2ubuntu4.1
<Riddell> that would explain it then
<Riddell> apachelogger: able to try this patch? http://paste.ubuntu.com/45781/
<apachelogger> *trying*
<apachelogger> Riddell: doesn't crash anymore \o/
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think the terminal button should be hidden unless there is something to show
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you upgrading or can you test a patch for that too?
 * apachelogger kills the upgrade
<apachelogger> Riddell: now I can test a patch :)
<jtechidna> Riddell: is update-manager-kde invoked through Adept 3.0 for intrepid+1 upgrades?
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45784/
<Riddell> jtechidna: no, through update-notifier-kde instead
<jtechidna> Riddell: so I guess my question is, what displays the release announcement this time around?
<Riddell> jtechidna: update-notifier-kde will
<jtechidna> k
<jtechidna> thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: are the dependencies for update-notifier-kde fixed yet?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, in update-manager 1:0.93.10
<apachelogger> neato
<apachelogger> uh, 77 updates -.-
<goatsocks> heh so if you don't wanna bother branchers with your .bzrignore file, `echo .bzrignore > ~/.bazaar/ignore`, then do `bzr ignore foo` inside your working copy to add ignores and create .bzrignore there, then do `bzr remove --keep .bzrignore` (because `bzr ignore` automatically `bzr add`s .bzrignore!)
<apachelogger> hm
<goatsocks> er sorry that should be echo .bzrignore >> ~/.bazaar/ignore
<goatsocks> ;)
<apachelogger> seele: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot104.png what do you think about that dialog?
<goatsocks> apachelogger: many users won't know what the "apt-file cache" is
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> even more will not know what to click :P
<apachelogger> I am a dev dood and have no idea what "run this action" and what "next" is going to do
<apachelogger> Oo
<goatsocks> it's also not very sure whether you need an internet connection to carry out the task ;)
<jtechidna> well honestly, most users aren't going to install apt-file. But that dialog is confusing
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot105.png
<apachelogger> I chose next
<apachelogger> and now I am seriously confused
<seele> apachelogger: are you fixing this or are you just looking for validation?
<jtechidna> oh
<goatsocks> wtf, totally defeats the purpose of using a GUI updater tool
<jtechidna> apachelogger: next probably meant, see next notification
<apachelogger> seele: I am looking for validation
<seele> apachelogger: yes, it sucks.
<seele> i can't get past the first screen, do i click run or next?
<seele> it doesnt even use the same language
<apachelogger> well, now that we see this is a notification browser
<seele> it says "run this command" in the message but "run this action" in the button
<apachelogger> would run also go to next screen?
<apachelogger> Riddell: go fix that notification thing :P
 * goatsocks can now get some real work done until the next bzr wtf moment
<apachelogger> mornfall: so, why is the sidebar widget not following the mainwindow color gradient in oxygen?
<seele> apachelogger: was 104 the first image in the wizard?
<apachelogger> seele: the first was a popup in systray, telling me there are notifications, which left behind a light bulb, clicking on that lead to 104
<apachelogger> then I clicked next, which lead to 105
<seele> what is it supposed to do? run apt-get update?
<apachelogger> no, I think it is the thing that shows up to tell you to reboot your system
<apachelogger> or restart firefox
<apachelogger> ...
<seele> what?
<apachelogger> 'post-update' notification
<seele> huh, that got lost on me.  so it would show up after a kernel update and tell you to reboot?
<apachelogger> yes
<seele> or is this the cryptic message you get everytime?
<apachelogger> seele: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/update-notifier-hooks.png
<seele> ah ok.. so it's just that one that is confusing
<apachelogger> well, I guess everytime you get more than one notification it's like that
<jtechidna> maybe it should be ignore?
<apachelogger> jtechidna: what should be ignored?
<jtechidna> You could have a run action button and an ignore button, which would show the next notification, maybe?
<apachelogger> makes loads of sense
<apachelogger> Because, actually the light blub disappears after it walked you through the notification
<apachelogger> At least I wouldn't expect it do that.
<jtechidna> grr, update-notifier keeps popping up it's bubble telling me to restart
<jtechidna> at least it's not annoying as windows where a whole freaking window comes up and steals focus
<apachelogger> I think adept updater crashed ;|
 * jtechidna reboots
<apachelogger> seaLne: I installed the kde-devel meta package and used the dist-upgrade tool -> no problems
<apachelogger> Riddell, or Riddelll_: terminal patch works
<Riddelll_> thanks apachelogger
<apachelogger> Riddelll_: once oxygen-icons is installed it switches from crystal to oxygen for new current icons, looks odd IMO
<apachelogger> hm, s/new current icons/new icon changes/g
<Riddelll_> interesting
<Riddelll_> I'll add that to a things to fix if I have spare time list
<apachelogger> ok
<jcastro> Riddell: ok so I guess if there are ideas missing people should just make new ones?
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> that upgrade is somewhat ... weird
<Riddelll_> jcastro: according to the meeting, brainstorm isn't a requirement
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> (whew)
<Riddelll_> although it might be an idea to ensure jono knows that
<seele> Riddelll_: when i talked to jono about it he said just create new ideas
<jjesse> seele: new kubuntu related ideas on brainstorm/
<seele> but personally, i think that defeats the purpose of them using brainstorm in the first place.  it is supposed to be a community collection of ideas.  the system breaks down if people submit arbitrary ideas that the user community wont understand enough to vote on
 * seele has issues with brainstorm
<seele> really, a usability category?  now we're asking users to self-diagnose?
<jjesse> yes we are :)
<seele> why don't they tell us how to design the UI while theyre at it
<JontheEchidna> my problem with brainstorm is the gnome bias
<jjesse> +1 JontheEchidna
 * jjesse spent some time trying to find kubuntu and server brainstorm ideas for his uds application and couldn't find any
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: there is a kubuntu tag
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: must have missed it i was using the search
<jjesse> tried kde and kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> This idea needs to be closed: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/11546/
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: all KDE brainstorms: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=&ordering=mostvotes&relation=99&state_new=1&state_needinfos=1&state_blueprint_approved=1&state_workinprogress=1&state_done=1&state_already_done=1&state_unapplicable=1&nothing_attached=1&bug_attached=1&spec_attached=1&thread_attached=1&attachment_operator=0&tags_operator=and&tags=&category=-1&type_idea=1&_search_submitted=true&state_deleted=0&state_not_an_
<JontheEchidna> idea=0&type_bug=0
<jjesse> wow twhat a link
<jjesse> you couldnt' tinyurl it? :P
<seele> lol
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> This idea needs closed too: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/12292/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you need a paste protection, not battiny :P
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: i can close them if you want me to
<Nightrose> whith what text?
<Nightrose> *with
<JontheEchidna> uh, for the first one
<apachelogger> Nightrose: not wortht the time
<jjesse> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/11054/ katapult is no longer used
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you shouldn't care about them
<JontheEchidna> KDE 4.1 in Hardy has already been done
<apachelogger> the point of rating is that pointless stuff doesn't get to the top :P
<apachelogger> jjesse: my just upgraded vm tells a different story
<JontheEchidna> and we can't doing anything about Qt's licensing, since Nokia controls that. And the current dual licensing method is Qt's whole business model
<jjesse> apachelogger: really katapult is still used?
 * Nightrose closes them
<apachelogger> jjesse: it certainly works
<jjesse> interesting
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: all kubuntu-tagged ones: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/search?tags=kubuntu&ordering=mostvotes
<seele> has anyone gone through the registration process?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it appears to me that all the recommends of kubuntu-desktop don't get upgraded in dist-upgrade
<seele> is there a free text area besides "about yourself" where you can talk about what you want to work on?
<jjesse> yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: and adept gets removed completely which leaves the resulting intrepid without GUI package manager
 * seele would rather send an email to a person that matters than fill this form out
<Nightrose> hmmm strange
<jjesse> but limited to 1000 characaters
<seele> oh great
<Nightrose> i can't edit any of the ideas you posted
<jjesse> +1 seele
<Nightrose> but i can edit others
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: actually I think the first one wants KDE 4.1 moved to hardy-backports
<JontheEchidna> which hasn't been done yet, so don't close it
<apachelogger> can't
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: yea - i can't anyway - dunno why - i am a moderator
<apachelogger> it's really against backports policy
<apachelogger> could break too much
<apachelogger> stdin: is there some lp dood I can poke about the kubuntu-bugs name?
<jjesse> seele: are you werking on the application right now?
<seele> jjesse: no i gave up
<jjesse> lol
<seele> you get a tiny box to talk about everything you do for ubuntu?
<jjesse> apparently that's all you need
<seele> seriously, i want an email address and i'll write up a nice letter with links to projects etc.
<jjesse> +1
<jjesse> but i think the brainstorm links are supposed to help automate the scheduling of the disscussions
<seele> hum, i dont even know if my boss would let me go
<seele> this is a problem
<seele> i need a new job
<seele> (if i wasnt so lazy i'd just work for myself)
<Riddell> hmm, well I filled in the second page of the application and got sent back to the start
<seele> did it have an error message: "Too many KDE related Brainstorm topics. Please try again."?
<Riddell> naw, I was trying to fill in a non brainstorm URL
<jjesse> lol seele
<jjesse> i hate doing documentation for customer engagements they are so boring
<seele> it would be good if a group could fix Samba and then another group could design a UI for Samba
<seele> then we just need someone to implement it in QT and GTK
<seele> and everyone get's a new more usable samba
<apachelogger> seele: Qt, not QT :P
<seele> apachelogger: shiftkey lag :P
<seele> isnt it Gtk also?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> GTK+
<seele> ah geez
<seele> the Printer config UI could use some love too
<seele> and system settings reorganized
<seele> and a new user management tool
<apachelogger> user management is in development I think
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<apachelogger> we need to kill kuser
<seele> apachelogger: who is working on it?
 * JontheEchidna hides
<seele> oh yeah? hehe
<apachelogger> obvious I guess
<seele> JontheEchidna: have you seen the Redhat UI proposal?
<JontheEchidna> seele: nope, just sorta trying to scrape together a working UI
<apachelogger> IMHO we should just give kuser a make over
<apachelogger> most useful for everyone
<Riddell> apachelogger: that means c++
<apachelogger> Riddell: if I knew c++ better than I do, I probably would prefer it over python :P
 * apachelogger thinks we need a c++ workshop for next developer week
<Riddell> you really can't learn c++ in an hour
<Riddell> it takes an hour to set up the build environment
<apachelogger> probably true
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I setup a torrent tracker on kollide for the 4.1.1 CD, I guess we wouldn't be allowed to use ubuntu's tracker either
<Riddell> apachelogger: no I guess not
<Riddell> everybody hug rgreening!
 * jjesse hugs rgreening
<jjesse> why?
<rgreening> hi all. looking to help out with developing KDE4 for Kubuntu. Anyone willing to be a mentor? Specifically, I'd like to start with Knetworkmanager or other similar scale app
<rgreening> lol
 * rgreening hugs everyone back
<Riddell> rgreening: knetworkmanager is notoriously hard to work on
<goatsocks> yes, knetworkmanager please
<rgreening> big arms
<Riddell> rgreening: and needs developers just for that reason
<rgreening> good. I'm willing to help
<Riddell> rgreening: it's currently broken because network-manager changed its DBus API and knetworkmanager hasn't caught up
<rgreening> I'm not exoerienced with deb packaging, so I'll need some tips there. However, I am proficient in C++, etc.
<JontheEchidna> There is a work on a network manager plasmoid, I know
<JontheEchidna> or rather, an infantile network manager plasmoid exists
<rgreening> ok. is there a dev currently working on Knetworkmanager
<Riddell> rgreening: so far knetworkmanager is essentially a suse project used by the whole of KDE, they're the only ones elite enough to know how to work on it
<Riddell> rgreening: haschaa is the guy, but he's on a break for the next few weeks for his thesis
<Riddell> rgreening: it's here http://websvn.kde.org/branches/work/knetworkmanager/
<rgreening> ok. I'l make a note. Do you have an e-mail addy for him?
<jjesse> wow sounds like knetworkmanager is a crazy project then
<goatsocks> rgreening: fyi, this is pretty much the state of networkmanager stuff in KDE land: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=122004639403690&w=2
<rgreening> yes. but it is of crucial importance
<goatsocks> the plasmoid is the future imo
<goatsocks> but knetworkmanager is just a few inches from "it works"
<goatsocks> for now
<Riddell> rgreening: it'll be in http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kde-common/accounts?view=log
<rgreening> I'll download the source and start reviewing. Does anyone have a link to the API changes that occurred?
<Riddell> rgreening: asac would know, he's the ubuntu network-manager dude
<Riddell> rgreening: you need to build --with-openvpn=no currently
<rgreening> ok
<goatsocks> rgreening: the relevant bug regarding the API breakage is bug 259278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259278 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager will no longer connect" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259278
<rgreening> thanks. good place to start
<goatsocks> rgreening: specifically look for the comments about asac (alexander sack) bumping nm 0.7 without testing knetworkmanager ;)
<rgreening> hehe
<apachelogger> ubuntu ain't has no QA
<JontheEchidna> you know that if gnome network manager was the one that broke due to the bump they'd moan for a reversion
<JontheEchidna> :P
<rgreening> lol
<goatsocks> yep, which is why i'm using nm-applet atm, crapping up my otherwise nice kde4 systray
<rgreening> I was pretty miffed myself when it broke. I am currently using nm-applet to connect.
<goatsocks> ditto ^^
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> <-- using tha prompt
<JontheEchidna> the api change doesn't seem to break wired connections so I'm fine
<rgreening> on a side note, anyone else seeing transparency issues in the KDE systray
<apachelogger> actually we should just break nm-applet :P
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: yeah, known by KDE, should be fixed in KDE 4.2 with new systray
<rgreening> mine are all black background rather thna transparent.
<apachelogger> enforcing a quick solution
<goatsocks> rgreening: yeah that's a known issue, upstream is considering rewriting systray from scratch
<rgreening> ok
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is that new tray already written?
<rgreening> just wondering if it was specific to my Intel card of a general issue
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pretty much
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pretty much means?
<JontheEchidna> meaning, it hasn't replaced the current systray yet
<JontheEchidna> but soon
<apachelogger> soon might be too late for us :P
<JontheEchidna> well, it is still totally 4.2 material
<rgreening> I'm slowly getting to like KDE4
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: suse backported loads of 4.1 to 4.0
<apachelogger> rgreening: btw, you don't have to worry about packaging, we have plenty of people who are willing to care about that ;-)
<rgreening> good.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I come from the Gentoo world. ebuild was my friend. I just haven't gotten around to deb packaging yet
<goatsocks> rgreening: ditto again
<goatsocks> i'm still kinda stuck in the "if i can't compile it myself, it's crap" mentality ;)
<goatsocks> debs sometimes are picky about the environment they're built in
<goatsocks> well quite often actually ;)
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> only if the environment is broken :P
<goatsocks> apachelogger: idealist!
<apachelogger> seriously, I never had problems due to the environment
<JontheEchidna> all praise the might pbuilder!
<apachelogger> pbuilder is nothing without hooks
<goatsocks> exactly what pbuilder was designed to addressed... if nobody ever had build environment borkage, there'd be no need for the likes of pbuilder ;)
<goatsocks> s/addressed/address/
<rgreening> ok, fetching knetworkmanager sources now. setting build environment. any catches I should worry about?
<goatsocks> rgreening: i've built knetworkmanager from the source deb without issue, it should be ok
<rgreening> what -dev libraries do I need? Says missing X libraries...
<rgreening> I guess I need KDE libs dev as well... any quick link to a list of what I need at a min?
<goatsocks> try debuild, it should tell you what you need
<goatsocks> debuild -i -us -uc -b
<ScottK> rgreening: apt-get build-dep knetworkmanager should get what you need
<rgreening> k. cool
<rgreening> thanks. dl now.
<rgreening> that seems to be working better now
<rgreening> successfully built knetworkmanager from svn. now need to research the API changes to D-BUS. Maybe I can find the changes in nm-applet...
<rgreening> ridell: you see this report on usability for Knetworkmanager... http://weblog.obso1337.org/2008/expert-review-of-knetworkmanager-07/
<rgreening> I like a lot of the ideas here.
<apachelogger> rgreening: meet seele, beloved usability guru
<apachelogger> seele: meet rgreening our new knetworkmanager dood
<rgreening> hey seele
 * seele waves
<rgreening> lol
<seele> is he coordinating with the suse peeps?
<rgreening> I'm actually just starting to help here... but if someone wants to point me in the right direction, I can certainly work with the SuSE folks
<rgreening> My goal is to work on Knetworkmanager here. Any patches should be apssed up along.
<rgreening> s/ap/pa/
<rgreening> Given that Worelles was so important to Intrepid, Knetworkmanager needs a LOT of love
<rgreening> s/Worelles/Wireless/
<rgreening> gee, kant spel today
<rgreening> Here's a question, should we opt to release nm-applet with Kubuntu if it isn't ready in time for Intrepid, given the current state of Knetworkmanager?
<Riddell> we should revert back to a workable network-manager
<rgreening> it being Knetworkmanager of course
<rgreening> hmm... so, opting for nm 0.6 instead of 0.7? Knetworkmanager is not real useful (the KDE4 version) as compared to the KDE 3 version, IMHO, at least not without some usability tweaks.
<rgreening> I'll do what I can over the next few days to see if I can figure out the current issues with the API.
<goatsocks> the fallback should be nm-applet imo
<apachelogger> impossible
<goatsocks> i think that's what fedora is doing
<apachelogger> nm-applet pulls too many stuff in
<apachelogger> it wouldn't fit on the CD
<goatsocks> it fits on the fedora livecd somehow ;)
<apachelogger> we are really not going to drop anything
<goatsocks> *shrug* i think users are just concerned with having something that actually works
<apachelogger> yup
<goatsocks> nm-applet is the most mature frontend
<apachelogger> reverting to a workable network-manager works pretty much :P
<rgreening> I agree. If nm-applet + deps fit, then it should be the default if knetworkmanager is not suitable.
<rgreening> as reverting D-BUS and NM may be more problematic in the long run...
<apachelogger> rgreening: why would it be more problematic in the long run?
<rgreening> other deps, future upgrades could require newer D-BUS... I'm just thinking out loud. Maybe Im wrong
<rgreening> It may all be a moot point if I can figure out where its broke and fix it :)
<apachelogger> knetworkmanager gotta switch to solid at some point
<apachelogger> and I think solid is pretty solid base to rely on :P
<rgreening> hmmm...
<goatsocks> apachelogger: i think the plasmoid will make knetworkmanager obsolete, as it already uses solid
<apachelogger> the plasmoid is not very much of any use jr said
 * apachelogger is doing yoda word order again
<goatsocks> well it doesn't work right now because the main dev has been away
<jussi01> How is todays daily, anyone? installable?
<Riddell> yay, digikam compiled (on amd64)
<NCommander> Riddell, ah, the fun of FTBFS fixing.
<jjesse> what does FTBFS mean again?
<JontheEchidna> Failed To Build From Source
<jjesse> thankss
 * NCommander always used Failure vs Failed
<NCommander> Riddell, know any good FTBFS to kill?
 * JontheEchidna uses Fails and Failed interchangably
 * NCommander has dreamed of solved FTBFS in his sleep
<jjesse> wow someone needs to have better dreams
<NCommander> Porting (K)ubuntu ;-)
<NCommander> Brings new meaning libtool nightmares
 * apachelogger had some FTBFS
<apachelogger> ah righto
<apachelogger> NCommander: kdenlive doesn't build in intrepid
<NCommander> apachelogger, link to build log
<apachelogger> NCommander: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45852/
<apachelogger> line 1796
<apachelogger> 1706 even
<NCommander> yay pretty
<NCommander> apachelogger, why are you packaging an SVN snapshot?
<apachelogger> No clue why we did
<apachelogger> probably was debian anyway :P
<NCommander> try packaging a new kdenlive?
<apachelogger> NCommander: svn is KDE 4
<NCommander> wait, what?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe not
<apachelogger> KDE 4 version is in a branch
<apachelogger> http://kdenlive.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/kdenlive/trunk/kdenlive/
<apachelogger> trunk doesn't look very promising though :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: is kdeglobals somehow protected from kconf_update?
<NCommander> apachelogger, it was updated within the last four months
<apachelogger> NCommander: well, give it a try
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't know, why?
<NCommander> apachelogger, you want me to package this? (I rather package a new snapshot vs. fix an old one)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am trying to kick the Icons group out, so that we ensure KDE 3 -> KDE 4 ends up with Oxygen
<apachelogger> NCommander: yeah, I wouldn't really want to update kdenlive, that is an evil package ;-)
<NCommander> apachelogger, why?
<NCommander> what is kdenlive?
<apachelogger> movie editor thing
<apachelogger> which encludes half the floss world in it's source tarballs
<apachelogger> *includes
 * NCommander screams
<NCommander> doesn't seem the additional sources are there
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe they stripped them
<apachelogger> Riddell: either there is some kind of protection or my kdeglobals is incompatible with kconf_update
<apachelogger> I can drain stuff from any other config, just not kdeglobals
<Riddell> apachelogger: kdeglobals had problems in the kubuntu-default-settings profile, that's why it moved to /etc/kde4
<Riddell> so it's a bit wonky
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> that would explain it
<apachelogger> Riddell: due to the text/icon position?
<NCommander> apachelogger, you think its worth packaging a new SVN snapshot?
<apachelogger> well, currently it doesn't have a menu entry in anything but KDE
<NCommander> ew
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: It looks like we are getting very close to the point where guidance-backends can go away.  Is there anything we still need from kde-guidance or can I kill all of it at the same time?
<goatsocks> guidance-power is still more useful than the plasmoid thingy imo
<ScottK-laptop> goatsocks: The KDE4 guidance-power-manager is in a different package now.  That'll stay.
<ScottK-laptop> It's more (IIRC) mountconfig, serviceconfig, wineconfig, and such that I'm wondering about.
<goatsocks> ah
<goatsocks> what's the preferred mount util?
<ScottK-laptop> That's part of my question.  I haven't been keeping track.
<ScottK-laptop> Maybe apachelogger knows?
<apachelogger> We don't have a preferred one right now.
<apachelogger> I suggest going wiht mountmanager though.
<goatsocks> i'd like to know of a decent qt service config tool also
<apachelogger> service?
 * apachelogger notes to discuss mountmanager today
<goatsocks> apachelogger: init services
<apachelogger> there ain't such a thing
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: I think in the next week I'll be able to make guidance-displayconfig and guidance-backends go away.  It'd be good to know what else in that package is obsolete and can die at the same time.
<goatsocks> there's no qt equivalent to bum?
<apachelogger> goatsocks: no
<goatsocks> bummer
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: I'll start an investigation
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> I would still like to keep guidance-displayconfig around
<goatsocks> hm, "bummer" would make a great name for a qt port
<JontheEchidna> as of now it's the only way to configure what type of monitor you have
<JontheEchidna> unless X is supposed to detect such things automatically?
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: No.  It needs to die.  Increasingly the odds of it breaking your X are higher and higher.
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: It is.
<ScottK-laptop> It needs either a total rewrite or death.
<JontheEchidna> death it is, then
<mcasadevall> ScottK, what must die?
<JontheEchidna> mcasadevall: guidance-displayconfig
<mcasadevall> is that related to gtk-displayconfig
<JontheEchidna> displayconfig-gtk uses the same backend, yes
<ScottK-laptop> mcasadevall: They both use guidance-backends.
<ScottK-laptop> mcasadevall: If you want to make your eyes bleed, grab the kde-guidance source package and look at the huge stack of hacks and patches I piled on it during Hardy to throw it over the finish line.
<mcasadevall> ok ...
<BartisKing> Kubuntu can to devotion my someone? I live in Poland.
<Arby> evening all
<ScottK-laptop> BartisKing: We can always use more help.
<mcasadevall> ACK IT BURNS!
<NCommander> so what's wrong with guidance-displayconfig?
<ScottK> NCommander: It works great on X about 3 major versions ago.
<ScottK> NCommander: It totally doesn't grok xorg.conf'less configurations and still uses Xinerama, not Xrandr.
<NCommander> Wait, it parses xorg.conf's config file?
<ScottK> Yes.
 * NCommander begins to twitch
 * NCommander has looked at the code that parses the xorg.conf config file in xorg
<ScottK> My first great hack was to catch the case where it would crash if xorg.conf was missing and then invent one that was sort of right.
<NCommander> I'll just say it burns
<jjesse> wow sounds like fun
<ScottK> Yeah.
<NCommander> Xorg itself is an incredible bundle of crappy code
<NCommander> Or at least it was at the time of the Xfree86 -> XOrg fork
<NCommander> About the only good thing I can say for that cdodebase is it amazingly portable
<ScottK> The only good news was basically all the changes I was making were after it would have already crashed without my hacking, so the odds of me making it worse were low.
 * NCommander grabs xorg's source code
<NCommander> ScottK, how hard do you think it would be to write a proper parser?
<ScottK> NCommander: tseliot apparently has done one in the x-kit package.
<ScottK> There are several apps that need the function.
<NCommander> So then *-displayconfig needs a rewrite, doesn't it?
<ScottK> NCommander: No, it needs to die.  We have a KDE4 supplied alternative.
<ScottK> Gnome already got an alternative in Hardy.
<NCommander> so whats stopping it from dying (at least in Kubuntu)
<NCommander> ScottK, the GNOME alternative is a joke.
<ScottK> NCommander: It's what they're going with.
<NCommander> ScottK, I still had to use gtk-displayconfig and some manual file hacking to get things working on my old laptop
<NCommander> The GNOME alternative trusts that the video card doesn't lie about things like its max resolution or the monitors max resolution
<ScottK> NCommander: There isn't a lot of point in removing the KDE one as long as the GTK one lives.
<NCommander> I think you can guess my next question
<ScottK> Well bryce says he's about ready to kill off displayconfig-gtk.
<NCommander> so the problem solved itself
<NCommander> yay
<ScottK> NCommander: I think any effort you might want to put into re-writing the Guidance display stuff is better expended making the KDE4/Gnome tools better.
<ScottK> Yeah.
<NCommander> Now if we could only do that with libtool ;-)
<ScottK> FFe pending for moving Jockey off of guidance-backends is the last major roadblock.
<NCommander> very good
 * NCommander looks at network manager's source
<rgreening__> Riddell: Knetworkmanager is a fugly beast I must say.
<JontheEchidna> Argh, blatant KDE unfriendliness: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration
<JontheEchidna> "# Log out from GNOME, if you are logged in "
<Arby> :(
 * Arby is just returning to get back into kubuntu work after a bit of an absence
<Arby> what have we got in the packaging/testing type area that needs work?
<Riddell> Arby: hardy to intrepid upgrade needs testing lots
<Arby> Riddell: ok I can do that
 * Arby builds a VM
<Riddell> Arby: also see celeste's blog for testing toolbars
<Arby> ok
<seele> Riddell: it looks like Okular's default size got changed since I first tested the defaults, it needs to be +10px
<seele> it's enough to cut off the last button
<Arby> seele: just the person
<Arby> I was looking at your post on testing
<seele> yes?
<Arby> seele: do you only want tests on intrepid or is testing on hardy still useful
<Arby> ?
<seele> Arby: it should work in hardy if you adjust the system settings option
<seele> it will be interesting to see how many people have changed the the default size on their apps and if they are bigger or smaller
<Arby> seele: it does work, I just didn't want to flood the bug report with useless information.
<seele> smaller default sizes might be a problem
<seele> Arby: no its, ok.  if you tested it and the apps are ok, post a comment
<Arby> seele: so you want comments for things that look fine as well as things that don't, correct?
<seele> it's an arbitrary QA bug, i did the same for kgrubeditor :)
<seele> Arby: yep
<Arby> ok
 * seele makes a note to clarify that for next time
<Arby> seele: I did notice one interesting point
<Arby> most of the apps in the 'Internet' section of the menu don't have text at all
<seele> yeah, i noticed that for konqueror but the other ones seem ok
<seele> but then other people say most of them are configured icons only
<Arby> could be I don't know
<Arby> I can make a complete list if that would be useful
<seele> Riddell: where is the default kde config stored?
<seele> Arby: yes it would be so i know what to check
 * Arby sets to work
<Riddell> seele: most of it is hardcoded into the code
<seele> hum.. then i guess i ping pinotree
<Riddell> seele: something like default app size is often hidden away inside multiple widgets and their sizeHint
<seele> Riddell: pino says he hasnt changed it so i dont know what happened
 * seele just needs 10 pixels!
<Riddell> as I say the width Qt choses is based on lots of factors from the widgets within the app
<Riddell> seele: if there's a fixed width that's needed it's not hard to set that
<seele> Riddell: hmm.. does that mean we can set optimal default sizes for all the apps and not some of the haphazard ones we have now?
<seele> The default system monitor size is stupid
<NCommander> Riddell, Qt widgets changed a lot from release to release
<NCommander> well, qt 3 -> 4
<Riddell> seele: I guess so, there's various ways we could do it
<seele> Riddell: what's the best way, and what's the easiest way I could do it and send you diffs?
<Riddell> seele: not sure just now, I'll have to think about it
<Riddell> seele: if you look in your ~/.kde/share/config/okularrc there's a [MainWindow]
<Riddell> section
<Riddell> seele: presumably we need to set the height and width
<Riddell> I'm not too sure what the State one contains
<Riddell> it looks like it might need set for every resolution though which is nasty
<seele> Riddell: so we ship an rc for all the apps and they aren't autogenerated by the app?
<Riddell> seele: we ship an rc for any apps where we want to change default settings
<seele> that's the way i know how to change app defaults, i didnt know if there was a better way
<seele> ok, then it becomes easy
<seaLne> what is the rationale behind move-to and copy-to not being enabled by default in dolphin?  i think it is one of the most usefull features
<Riddell> seaLne: where's that?
<seaLne> right click on a file
<seaLne> settings>general context
<Riddell> ah, I see it
<Riddell> hmm, I don't find that sort of menu navigation useful myself
<Riddell> but as with all these things feel free to presuade us
<seaLne> means you don't have to faff about cuting/copying files then navigating to the new place
<seaLne> much better than the similar send-to in windows as it isn't restricted to where
<seaLne> its not the sort of thing either that i think could confuse noobs as it seems to me anyway pretty intuative
<goatsocks> oof... mountmanager is one of the nastiest UIs i've seen in a while
<seaLne> especially the "history" of locations in it makes it very simple to move files from say for instance a folder that a certain downloading program places them, into categorised folders
<Riddell> seaLne: bring it up at the meeting this evening if you'll still be awake
<jjesse> what time is the mtg tonight?
<JontheEchidna> 7 EDT
<jjesse> bummer at dinenr w/ a client tonight
<seaLne> Riddell: sorry i'll be in bed at midnight, its not a big deal
<Nightrose> seaLne: if you remind me i will bring it up
<Nightrose> i find it useful as well
<Arby> Riddell: first attempt at hardy -> intrepid upgrade test fails http://paste.ubuntu.com/45930
<Arby> can't launch the update-manager
<Arby> this is a clean hardy install with kde4 fully up to date
<Arby> default packages only
<Arby> how do you want to track this, is it worth bug report?
<hdevalence> The package for KDE4 digikam in intrepid is very very very old
<hdevalence> so it would be good for it to be updated, if someone has time. sorry if this is the wrong channel, but it seemed logical.
<Riddell> hdevalence: mm, right
<rgreening> been mucking around with K-N-M0.7... and using D-Bus monitor to see what's happening. Not much luck so far. The code is undocumented... I hate that. lol
<Riddell> rgreening: yeah, it's pretty hard to get into I'm sure
<rgreening> For me, I doc the pseudo code and work top down. Beed doing that for 20 years. I can't stand no doc in the code
<rgreening> anyway... still gonna hack at knm... not giving up yet :)
<rgreening> maybe the dev will show up by the time I figure out the problem(s) .. lol
<blizzz> there are people saying the code is the only doc needed. however, this implies that code is written in an understandable way :D
<neversfelde> whats the process to update digikam-kde4, can I help with this?
<neversfelde> I am a noob, but seems not to bee so complicated
<neversfelde> -e
<Riddell> neversfelde: I actually have it compiling away here now
<Riddell> neversfelde: but if you fancy looking into liblensfun that would be good, digikam says it would like to use it
<Riddell> but we don't have it packaged
<neversfelde> Riddell: will try it
<rgreening> blizzz: even if a function appears to be self documenting, it should still be documented. Afterall, its possible what you coded is not actually what you intended. Documenting will help clear that up ahead of time if you are dilligent about it (IMO)
<Riddell> the trouble with knm is it's build on the equally undocumented nm
<blizzz> rgreening: honestly, while coding i seldom have lust to document it, eventually it is a less as possible (perhaps sometimes even less). sure it is a help, but you should name your functions and variable in a way that it is clear what they do.
<blizzz> on the other side
<blizzz> Qt e.g. is very well documented what i fully appreciate
<rgreening> I totally disagree. If coding for yourself...fine. But for a global community, it's rather unfriendly
<rgreening> :)
<blizzz> rgreening: yepp.  probably it depends on the audience
<goatsocks> i think the least a dev should do is give a technical overview of the whole system... the details can be left to the code itself
<rgreening> for sure.. though, even if I program for just me, I document as what may seem obvious to me today, might not in 5 years.
<yuriy> or probably 5 months
<blizzz> sure as well, know that problem :D
<rgreening> :)
<blizzz> it's like my handwriting^^
 * goatsocks finds stuff he forgot he coded
<rgreening> lol
<goatsocks> once i even thought "what ass wrote this?"
<rgreening> bwhahahaha
<blizzz> *gg*
<rgreening> oh welll.. muh get back to reviewing this spaghetti
<goatsocks> had another nice networkmanager adventure earlier when i pulled today's update of nm 0.7
<goatsocks> it wouldn't recognize the entry for my default ap anymore
<goatsocks> had to remove the profile and re-add it
<goatsocks> smells like another api change
<goatsocks> on the bright side, it seems to connect a little faster
<yuriy> oh good timing on the meeting. just as I finished algebra and thought aah free for the weekend
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think we should do the jackalope discussion last
 * JontheEchidna tries to think of discussion points
<Riddell> apachelogger: why's that?
<yuriy> because it could be held indefinitely?
<apachelogger> Riddell: because I think right now everything that is even partly intrepidish is more important than jackalope
<neversfelde> so I finally googled liblensfun :)
<apachelogger> vorian: ping
<Riddell> apachelogger: there's nothing else on the agenda
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, because I can't edit it :P
<yuriy> yeah, it says immutable page
<apachelogger> we need to discuss some sensible way to triage all bugs related to default applications
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: do you wanna do a report about kubuntu-bugs + the state of the bugtracker with me?
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> we need to discuss what to do about the wiki, because poor apachelogger can't use it and thus can't add agenda points
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'll put it on the agenda
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> we need to discuss whether to make mountmanager part of the default applications because currently we have no mount manager in intrepid
<apachelogger> apachelogger needs to talk a bit about upgrade testing, because we need a lot of that
<apachelogger> adnt ehn we can talk about jackalope I think :D
<apachelogger> s/adnt ehn/and then/g
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: done
<NCommander> apachelogger, is the meeting in #ubuntu-meeting?
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: email Riddell sent out sez yes
<Riddell> Kubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 5 minutes
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-12
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: wiki page says kubuntu-devel
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: will fix
<Riddell> seele: poke
<seele> i'm here i'm here
<seele> sorry
<Riddell> seele: #ubuntu-meeting
<mhb> mmm, a meeting!
<mhb> I wonder if old /me is welcome
<Riddell> you always are
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Meeting going on in #ubuntu-meeting everyone is welcome! Nightrose is going to hand out cookies after the meeting.
<vorian> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> vorian: hey, how is the amd64 going?
<vorian> pfft
<vorian> sucks
<vorian> i should have an iso sometime this weekend at the pace i'm going
<mhb> ah, I just remembered why I left.
<nixternal> mhb: why's that?
<mhb> because what you're promoting is not in a spirit of free software at all, it's basically vendor lock-in
<nixternal> I am not...I agreed with you on your idea
<mhb> mounting is by far older than any KIO slaves there is
<nixternal> we have a deadline to reach, and if we can't include a feature in that deadline, it doesn't get included
<nixternal> but that doesn't mean we don't want to include it
<mhb> blindly promoting anything with K in its title will never go too far
<nixternal> opinion, but OK
<goatsocks> isn't that why people use kubuntu? ;)
<mhb> they do?
 * mhb doesn't
<mhb> well, I use Ubuntu with pekwm, and some KDE apps, and I call it Kubuntu out of nostalgia.
<mhb> but you go and replace unix with Kunix
<goatsocks> uh, you're not using kubuntu, and you're suggesting that people who want the kde stack avoid "K" lock-in?
<mhb> my sister, who does use Kubuntu, and doesn't care a bit about KDE, would like to play some GTK games in there
<mhb> if you keep doing decisions like this one, it won't be possible
<mhb> because a GTK app wouldn't support the game:/ KIO slave or whatever
<goatsocks> she should use regular ubuntu then, if she doesn't care for kde... ubuntu is more integrated than the kde stack at present anyhow
<nixternal> mhb: in the case of games, there is the gaming zone stuff that both kde and gnome are starting to use
<goatsocks> i don't see the point in using something and then wanting it to be less of what it is ;)
<nixternal> there are still a lot of things that need to be via open standards or freedesktop
<mhb> because of one game, you recommend switching to the other interface. great.
<mhb> I really see a similarity between what you're doing and racist segregation
<mhb> or sexism, if you want
<goatsocks> whoa, hyperbole much?
<mhb> this is for the GTK, this is for the KDE, and you dare mix those
<mhb> just great
<nixternal> how about "this is for the windows" and "this is for the mac"
<mhb> nixternal: right, like firefox, or Pidgin.
<mhb> wait...
<nixternal> it is going to happen no matter what, otherwise we don't have competition let alone coopetition
<mhb> no
<nixternal> both very bad examples as I totally despise them both
<mhb> and you have a logical argument for that, not just your taste, I'm sure.
<mhb> I like the idea of KIO slaves, I just hate when you push stupid ideas like that one forward.
<nixternal> yes
<mhb> I'm sure racism worked, too.
<nixternal> stupid --more-- in irssi
<mhb> for some
<nixternal> it works here, I hate white people
<goatsocks> mhb: heh, just get it over with and bring in the nazi card too ;)
 * goatsocks puts on his brown shirt and marches to the KDE drums
<nixternal> lol
<mhb> I don't do that.
<mhb> the bad guy is me, Don Quixote.
<mhb> fighting against wrong decisions.
<goatsocks> because bikeshedding is fun ;)
<nixternal> mhb: wrong decisions would be wrong if there wasn't a correct solution...and in many cases, there is yet a correct solution, or someone with the skill and time to create the correct solution
<nixternal> some of your ideas, I wish you would ease up on, sit down, and put it to work, as you have many great ideas
<nixternal> but I think complaining about a choice w/o helping the cause helps anyone much
<nixternal> annoys many, that I do know
<mhb> I know.
<mhb> But don't worry, I'll give up on that and get back to computer science, where there's no corporate decisions and policies.
<mhb> That's why I love it.
<nixternal> what do you do when computer science is over and it is back on to corporate decisions and policies?
<nixternal> where I work, we have people that have all of those insanely great ideas as you do, but they take it from an idea and make it a reality...that's what you need to do, a breakout moment if you will
<goatsocks> nah, he wants an academic career ;)
<mhb> thinking about it, at least.
<mhb> I really dislike vendor lock-in. Internet Explorer destroyed innovation on the Web for several years just because it came bundled with Windows, then earned a lot of user share, then stopped evolving and everyone had to optimize just for it.
<mhb> KIO slaves work like that, too.
<mhb> Any non-KDE app that is great won't make it to default Kubuntu just because it doesn't support some KDE-centric technology.
<goatsocks> i think you're missing the nature of the linux ecosystem compared to MS stuff... if your distro sucks, grab another distro, or another, or another... if your desktop environment sucks, try another, or another... many choices with linux
<nixternal> we are KDE based, as Ubuntu is Gnome based, and every other distro does the same, except for OpenSUSE and Yast :P
<mhb> And speaking about using what's done - disabling KIO slaves or moving them to background and just prefer mounting and mountconfig is not something that cannot be done.
<mhb> is something that can be done, for people having trouble with my double negative :o)
<mhb> I always felt Kubuntu, as a part of the Ubuntu family, should do the most to bring KDE and GNOME technology together, not separate them.
<mhb> In a way, decisions like this one undermine my work on unified backends for several Ubuntu apps.
<mhb> No wonder I'm agitated.
<nixternal> the only gnome technology I want is Tomboy
<nixternal> minus the c# crap of course
<goatsocks> i was a gnome user for a few years and i finally just weaned myself off of tomboy and found kjots an agreeable replacement
<goatsocks> so no mono stack on my system anymore
<goatsocks> i tried zim, but man that was even buggier than tomboy
<mhb> well, sorry to be a bother.
<mhb> enjoy the rest of the meeting.
<goatsocks> mhb: you just have novel ideas about kubuntu that don't agree with its actual mission ;)
<mhb> goatsocks: I'm sure I must seem to you like a complete stranger that just comes in and complains.
<mhb> and I guess that's what I am.
<nixternal> complete stranger? nah :P
<mhb> Nobody reall cares about what you do.
<mhb> Not even here.
<mhb> I can't really justify developing anything that nobody even notices.
<mhb> Unless it's just for me.
<goatsocks> what have you developed that we should notice?
<mhb> Nothing.
<goatsocks> perhaps that's why we didn't notice? ;)
<mhb> I guess you're right.
<yuriy> goatsocks: he's developed or worked on several kubuntu utilities
<mhb> Well, I tried, but nobody noticed, so I stopped.
<mhb> Not even the silly release announcement.
<ryanakca> 13:00UTC on Saturday should be good here...
<nixternal> works for me ryanakca and apachelogger
<goatsocks> mhb: you may be doing it for the wrong reasons then imo... for instance, i'm currently hacking on software-properties-kde not because i'm trying to get noticed or i'm some generous dude, but because the current state of it got under my skin and i decided if i wasn't gonna do something about it nobody would
<ryanakca> nixternal: okies, see you then. I've never done any marketing, but I'm willing to help out.
<JontheEchidna> goatsocks: even after my pykde4 love? :(
<JontheEchidna> goatsocks: it would have probably driven you mad before pykde4 :P
<goatsocks> JontheEchidna: i'm rather pedantic and tend to see inconsistencies in UIs that escape others ;)
<nixternal> ryanakca: you have started with the website, so you are halfway there :)
<mhb> goatsocks: I never intended on getting noticed. But getting acknowledged and noticed is something different.
<ryanakca> :)
<goatsocks> mhb: well i do agree with you that simple acknowledgement is always nice
<mhb> especially for the work you do not do for yourself
<goatsocks> mhb: so for what it's worth, thanks for your contributions ;)
<mhb> yes, like you know them.
<goatsocks> i don't, because you haven't told me what they were... yuriy apparently knows
<JontheEchidna> goatsocks: I did see some GUI-related low-priority bugs & Wishlists for software-props-kde in LP
<JontheEchidna> goatsocks: nitpicky type gui bugs
<goatsocks> JontheEchidna: yeah the todo list i've compiled has turned out to be rather long
<mhb> good night
<apachelogger> ryanakca, nixternal: roger
<apachelogger> emunkki: 13UTC saturday meeting about kubuntu marketing
<seele> Riddell: will s-c-p eventually be turned in to a kcm module?
<Riddell> seele: yes that's the plan, when there's a way to do that with pyKDE4
<nixternal> OK, I am gonna try and get my girlyfriend to go out and eat with me now...if you need anything, hilight or msg me
<seele> Riddell: meaning it can't be yet?
<seele> or that it's just more work to do that isnt done yet
<Riddell> seele: no, it's on Sime's todo list I believe
<Riddell> seele: can't be done yet
<seele> NCommander: there is an ubuntu n800 project already but i didnt see porting for hary
<NCommander> seele, it targets arm, not armel
<NCommander> And arm as a port is dead in Debain
<seele> Riddell: hum.. another thing we should look at for jaunty is how much config is outside system settings and what can be easily converted to kcm
<JontheEchidna> seele: userconfig, jockey, and printer are the ones off the top of my head
<Riddell> seele: say that in #u-m so I pick it up for the minutes :)
<seele> i thought you were ending the meeting when irn-bru ran out
<Riddell> NCommander: so ubiquity port to KDE
<NCommander> yes?
<Riddell> NCommander: should be pretty easy to do, QApplication needs changed to KApplication, see any pykde app for an example of a KApplication
<Riddell> some examples are in kde4bindings source
<NCommander> oh yay, porting 3,000-ish LoC
<JontheEchidna> most of it is changing Q to K
<Riddell> only very small bits need ported
<Riddell> the icons is the other one
<JontheEchidna> and rearranging the arguments
<NCommander> so search replace Q with K ;-)?
<Riddell> use KIcon instead of the current messy loading
<Riddell> the rest should be fine as is
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: for example KMessageBox switches title and text arguments
<seele> Riddell: are they doing much with ubiquity anymore?  the partitioning ui is still a bit rough
<JontheEchidna> KIcon takes icon names rather than absolute paths
<Riddell> NCommander: you can also see my talk at UbuntuDeveloperWeek for an example, alas nobody took me up on the idea of turning it into a techbase.kde.org tutorial
 * NCommander uses the SOURCE :-)
<goatsocks> what's the installer on the current intrepid cd?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> the most awesome feature for ubiquity would be a marble widget
<JontheEchidna> yus
<apachelogger> with zoom
<JontheEchidna> yus++
 * seele sighs
 * NCommander will do the basic port, someone else can add eye candy
<Riddell> seele: I don't know of any changes during the intrepid cycle, I should talk to evan and find out
<seele> apachelogger: we should fix partitioning before that!
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> accessibility > usability
<seele> but but but it sucks!
<apachelogger> I have a couple of visually handicapped firends and they can't use the current map selector
<Riddell> marble is a large application apart from anything else, wouldn't fit on the CD
<apachelogger> and choosing the time zone in the drop down is a PITA
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe we could strip it
<apachelogger> more of a target for jaunty anyway
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd volunteer you to do it but I know you won't, it's in python :)
<apachelogger> I could port it to C++
<JontheEchidna> if KOffice is ready for jaunty, that'd free up some disk space
 * apachelogger needs some small project before he can start on khelpcenter :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh yes, that's a good point
<NCommander> apachelogger, so you'd rewrite d-i ;-)
<seele> apachelogger: do you know c++? :)
<apachelogger> not as well as ruby
<apachelogger> that is the problem really ;-)
<NCommander> Riddell, how fast is your Nokia tablet?
<NCommander> oh wow, by join kubuntu-members, I'm going to get regular Ubuntu membership?
<JontheEchidna> + a nice IRC cloak
<NCommander> xubuntu?
 * NCommander is shot
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo
<NCommander> Bah, I think I need to install the NVIDIA drivers if I want decent performance out of KDE4
<coreymon77> NCommander: look at me, all i did was become a kubuntu member and i got all of what i have
<coreymon77> i have used kubuntu and have been a part of the kubuntu community much more than ubuntu
<NCommander> that's a lot of teams
<NCommander> I can shove my blog on Planet Ubuntu ;-)
<coreymon77> whats a lot of teams?
<NCommander> Ubuntu members, bug control, all the kubuntu teams aside from testers and council
<JontheEchidna> me is part of a bunch of teams too
 * NCommander has a long list of teams
<NCommander> man, ubiquty's bzr repo is HUGE
 * apachelogger has a groupie team :P
<apachelogger> with 3 groupies
<NCommander> apachelogger, link?
 * apachelogger needs to buy more groopies
 * NCommander should see if someone should make a we-love-ncommander team
 * NCommander runs
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~we-love-harald
<coreymon77> NCommander: im actually in a relatively small amount of groups
<NCommander> WHat is "Kubuntu's Most Experimental Packages"
<JontheEchidna> a place for us to dump pre-alpha software packages
<NCommander> Should I apply for that team?
<coreymon77> how long have you used linux for?
<NCommander> Since 2.0 was released
<NCommander> (kernel 2.0)
<coreymon77> so you realize how unstable linux experimental things usually are
<apachelogger> lol
<NCommander> coreymon77, I do the alpha packaging for Xfce ;-)
<JontheEchidna> currently we have firefox-qt mercurial snapshots
<coreymon77> okay
 * NCommander is an Xunbtu Developer
<NCommander> *Xubuntu even
<JontheEchidna> and mozilla-plugin-plasma
<apachelogger> should be updated both IMHO
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did actually anything change in firefox-qt
<coreymon77> its true though, even betas when it comes to linux are usually really beta
<apachelogger> someone said the development stopped pretty much
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I haven't been following it. It became harder to follow after it was merged
<NCommander> apachelogger, your groupee team needs an icon
 * apachelogger is wondering to do about that
<NCommander> wow, I've been using Launchpad for over a year
<NCommander> brb
<mcasadevall> Now that I've installed the NVIDIA garbage, my system feels speeder
<blizzz> erm... how to convert a QString into a python string?
<blizzz> urgs
<NCommande> bah
<blizzz> shouldn't use str as variable name^^
<JontheEchidna> blizzz: I think it'd be something like str(yourQString.gettext())
<blizzz> JontheEchidna: it works with str(qstringthing), my mistake was to have a temp variable called str some lines before
<JontheEchidna> cool
<blizzz> that explained the irritating error message as well :D
<blizzz> -ed +s
<JontheEchidna> whatcha workin' on?
<blizzz> JontheEchidna: something like a soccer ticker. i am parsing a website for this
<JontheEchidna> kool
<JontheEchidna> hopefully python plasmoid bindings will appear soon
<blizzz> actually there is a working version, but since this was my very beginning with python and qt and pykde. i am rewriting it
<JontheEchidna> you could make a plasmoid out of it easy
<goatsocks> JontheEchidna: there is now, if you count superkaramba ;)
<blizzz> JontheEchidna: yeah i am desperately waiting for the bindings :)
<JontheEchidna> hi jjesse
<jjesse> hello JontheEchidna
<jjesse> so how is the wonderful world of kubutnu today?
<JontheEchidna> good
<JontheEchidna> the meeting went well
<jjesse> bummer that i missed it
<JontheEchidna> ya, hopefully the Minutes Fairy will get the minutes up soon
<jjesse> hopefuly
<jjesse> i ate way too much at dinner tonight
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: so what's going to happen with desktop-effects-kde in Intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> Looking at the bugs it seems that it needs a ton of work to be usable at all in Intrepid
<apachelogger> Riddell: please remove kicker-compiz from intrepid
<jjesse> are the bugs in launchpad?
<JontheEchidna> but we already have an easy-to-use desktop effects setup thingy, and as a bonus it's in systemsettings
<jjesse> feisty, gutsy and hardy are the currently supported versions correct?
<apachelogger> Riddell: and kicker-taskbar-compiz
<vorian> could we hack composite toggle to trigger compiz --replace?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: dapper is supported for a while too
<JontheEchidna> until next year anway
<jjesse> ah yeah
<jjesse> what is the group "almost kubuntu bugs" in launchpad for?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: It's going to be kubuntu-bugs once we secure the group name
<jjesse> oh
<JontheEchidna> It will subscribe to all kubuntu-related bugs
<jjesse> interesting
<JontheEchidna> so you can get all kubuntu bugmail when you join
<Lex79> hy guys, looks this please http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-cpuload, my first package...
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: The work on your part looks good to me
<JontheEchidna> A few issues though
<JontheEchidna> Intrepid reached Feature Freeze the 28th of last month, meaning new packages will have a very hard time getting in
<JontheEchidna> but more importantly
<JontheEchidna> The author hasn't licensed his code under the GPL, or any license for that matter
<JontheEchidna> The author needs to add GPL headers to his .cpp and .h files, as well as include the full text of the GPL in the form of a file called COPYING
<JontheEchidna> The packaging looks excellent though. ;-)
<goatsocks> JontheEchidna: why does it need to be gpl specifically?
<JontheEchidna> goatsocks: It doesn't, I suppose
<JontheEchidna> any free license debian accepts will do
<Lex79> uhm
<goatsocks> so basically osi approved
<JontheEchidna> but currently, it ain't licensed by anything or even copyrighted by the author
<Lex79> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/cpuload?content=86628
<Lex79> License: GPL
<Lex79> but there isn't in source
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: yes, that's basically the problem. In situations like these it's generally best to notify the author by email
<Lex79> ok JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> btw, thanks for making the rebuild for plasmoid-wifi
<goatsocks> i've had that prob with 3 or 4 apps i packaged for other distros and i always got a good response from the authors on licensing
<JontheEchidna> ya, generally they respond quite well
<goatsocks> nobody wants their code misappropriated ;)
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: btw, apachelogger and vorian will usually do revus if you need them. :-) I would, but I'm not an motu yet
<Lex79> ehehe JontheEchidna :)
<Lex79> when update automoc4 to 0.9.87? :(
<Lex79> some plasmoid needs
<JontheEchidna> ugh, why do people keep posting superkaramba themes in the plasma section?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: automoc 0.9.87 is part of KDE 4.2
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: uff :(
<JontheEchidna> ya :(
<JontheEchidna> Heh, looks like Oxygen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/DustTheme?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntudust.jpg
<Lex79> is it gnome?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, a proposed theme for Intrepid
<Lex79> nice :)
<JontheEchidna> you know
<JontheEchidna> you could probably make KDE4 look very much like Gnome
<Lex79> we hope for theme, I don't like gnome and human murrine, I use only kde ehehe :)
<jjesse> why do i need a landscape client?
<jjesse> i'm not using landscape
<jjesse> seems silly
 * JontheEchidna just removed that
<jjesse> why would it be installed?
<JontheEchidna> no clue how that got there
<Lex79> guys, GPL in plasmoid-cpuload is in plasmoid-cpuload-0.1/data_engine/cpu_load.cpp and cpu_load.h
<Lex79> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/plasmoid-cpuload-0809112050/plasmoid-cpuload-0.1/data_engine/
<Lex79> but not here http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/plasmoid-cpuload-0809112050/plasmoid-cpuload-0.1/plasmoid/
<Lex79> LOL
<Lex79> but there isn't COPYNG file, is the same?
<JontheEchidna> The COPYING file is a copy of the whole license
<JontheEchidna> the .cpp and .h files just need the little bit where they say that the source is licensed with the GPL
<Lex79> ah ok... the COPYNG file is needed for the package then?
<JontheEchidna> the author needs to include it in the tarball
<vorian> hola
<Lex79> JontheEchidna, ok thanks and sorry for my bad English ehehe :)
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome
 * JontheEchidna uploads a pic of his kde4-gnome emulation
<JontheEchidna> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/kde4gnome.png
<vorian> oh my
<vorian> he's using a vistaclone pannel
<JontheEchidna> just a bit of spacing issues on the top panel
<JontheEchidna> the applets seem to take all the space they can get
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: your theme is "how to kill oxygen team" ?
<vorian> this is your screenshot JontheEchidna?
<Lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> yes, I made this in 10 mins or so
<vorian> baspheme
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * vorian scrubbs his eyes
<vorian> with lava
<JontheEchidna> I did keep a backup of my regular, non-Vista/Gnome desktop
<vorian> did you just you use a screenshot for your desktop?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> I added 2 panels, got them down to 24 pixels high
<JontheEchidna> then threw widgets in them like they would be in Gnome
<vorian> ha
<JontheEchidna> This, I believe, demonstrates the power of plasma quite well
<vorian> which pannel theme is that?
<vorian> tis crazy
<JontheEchidna> Arezzo
<vorian> it looks like that vista clone for gnome
<JontheEchidna> goal was to emulate this oxygen clone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/DustTheme?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntudust.jpg
<vorian> the bottom pannel give's away the kde-ness of it though
<vorian> haha
<vorian> nice
<JontheEchidna> maybe slim glow would have been a better choice for the panel theme
<vorian> those are mac folders
<Lex79> this http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/multirows+task+manager?content=83177 for panel is nice
<JontheEchidna> those look like Oxygen folders too
<JontheEchidna> except brown
<vorian> yeah, more macish imo
<JontheEchidna> yeah, transparent + the angle
<vorian> look at the mac-like buttons on ff
<JontheEchidna> I think the windeco really looks like Oxygen
<JontheEchidna> blended titlebars + the buttons
<vorian> yeah
<vorian> it's very close
<vorian> the top at least
<JontheEchidna> it was a fun experiment, but this feels too much like Gnome
 * JontheEchidna switches back to his old plasma-appletsrc
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: good night, and thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome :)
<Lex79> ;)
<yuriy> another kmail bug day on sunday
<yuriy> could go well with kdepim being one of the big untriaged things for kubuntu
<emunkki> apachelogger, hmmkay
<emunkki> apachelogger, which chan?
<NCommande> Riddell: ping?
<NCommande> seele: you around?
<NCommander> Riddell: you around?
<Riddell> NCommander: hi
<Riddell> apachelo1ger_: I removed kicker-*compiz
<Riddell> digikam beta 3 doesn't seem to want to compile
<Riddell> gcc just gets stuck at 100% cpu usage for ages
<NCommander> Riddell: I've made my first stab at modifying Ubiquty to use kde python vs. qt
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you.
 * NCommander is waiting for it to finish building on the liveCD for its first trial run
<Riddell> NCommander: you can just edit the kde_ui.py file in place on the live CD to test
<NCommander> now you tell me :-P
<Riddell> that's the nice thing about python over c++
<NCommander> That will make testing and coding somewhat easier however :-)
<NCommander> Riddell: my inital attempt appears to have been somewhat successful, the GUI at least comes up now ;_)
<Riddell> yay
<NCommander> er, nm
<NCommander> It was reading from the cached .pyc
<Riddell> if you do edit the files in place on the live cd, make sure to copy them to a real disk periodicly
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger or Riddell: Any inputs on which modules from kde-guidance need to live on still?
 * ScottK-laptop is about to make Guidance displayconfig go away.
<NCommander> Yay
<NCommander> Riddell: as an aside, any idea when your going to add me to members ;-)
<apachelogger> NCommander: not before revu is using shiny oxygen icons :P
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: didn't discuss that
<apachelogger> but I think someone suggested to keep displayconfig around
<gribelu> i just upgraded hardy to intrepid.. everything seems to work fine
<gribelu> except kde4 crashes randomly
<gribelu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46132/
<apachelogger> gribelu: are the desktop effects activated?
<apachelogger> gribelu: did you really start kuser?
<gribelu> at the time of the last crash they were on but disabled via alt-shift-f12 so i guess we can say they were off :)
<gribelu> :)
<gribelu> yeah why not?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I hope you didn't add a new user
<apachelogger> that would have broken your system completely
<gribelu> nah i added a group to a user
<apachelogger> ok, that could have worked
<gribelu> anyway kuser isn't at fault here.. kde4 crashed a few times today and i didn't use kuser then :)
<Riddell> NCommander: oh aye, what's your lp id?
<gribelu> good to know that kuser isn't exactly done yet heh
<NCommander> Riddell: sonicmctails
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: should any of them live?
 * apachelogger doesn't think so
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: certainly the kconfig intregration won't work
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Have mountconfig, userconfig, serviceconfig, wineconfig, etc been replaced?
<apachelogger> serviceconfig is broken and useless
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<apachelogger> mountconfig is useless
<apachelogger> userconfig is getting replaced
<Githzerai> gribelu: At this stage I think clean install is far better than upgrade, as there will be some mess with home dir config files. I did a clean install of alpha4 and i have a major problems only with kernel, nothing so buggy with kde.
<apachelogger> wineconfig got winecfg
<ScottK-laptop> Do we have an alternative for mountconfig?
<NCommander> Riddell: well, obviously my python-foo sucks since I can't even get a debugger to work in the envrionment
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: mountmanager
<apachelogger> not installed by default though
<ScottK-laptop> Probably ought to fix that.
<ScottK-laptop> Is it in Main?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> and it is not yet ready
<gribelu> Githzerai: maybe i will try a clean profile.. even though i already deleted the old .kde and .kde4
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: we discussed this at the meeting, Riddell is missing a real usecase and we all kind of dislike the current GUI
<apachelogger> gribelu: no!
<apachelogger> no no no!
<gribelu> no?
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: OK.
<gribelu> no what?
<apachelogger> gribelu: report _all_ issues you have with the migrated profile
<Riddell> NCommander: added member, the e-mail will get set up in the next couple of days, you can add your blog to planet now
<NCommander> Riddell: sweet :-)
<apachelogger> gribelu: if you all just reinstall and go with a clean profile we have no chance to fix the issues for those who don't do a clean installation
<ScottK-laptop> And then grubconfig is replaced by kgrubeditor, right?
<NCommander> Riddell: anyway, I'm going to pass on porting ubiquity, qemu runs poorly on this machine, and I don't know enough about -qt4/-kde4 to get anywhere
<gribelu> apachelogger: after the upgrade i couldn't log into kde4 so used a clean .kde folder .. but i still have the old .kde and .kde4 i could try to see what's up with those too
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: we had grubconfig? Though, yeah kgrubeditor replaces it. Fairly good testing reports according to seele.
<NCommander> Riddell: I did however commit my first shot at trying to bazaar, but it mostly is just Qt -> KDE API changes, it doesn't appear to work
<apachelogger> gribelu: please do
<ScottK-laptop> In that case it can all go.
 * ScottK-laptop gets to work.
<gribelu> apachelogger: so you have no clue about that crash i just got?
<gribelu> i will try crashing it some more though
<apachelogger> gribelu: turn of desktop effects
<apachelogger> check if that fixes the issue
<apachelogger> if so we need to blacklist your chipset
<gribelu> hmm ok
<Riddell> sonicmctails: ok, thanks anyway
<gribelu> used to work fine in hardy
<apachelogger> gribelu: KDE 4?
<gribelu> yes
<apachelogger> well, maybe the driver is broken
<sonicmctails> sonicmctails: sorry, I could probably do it if I sat down and learned python-kde, but its probably bet left to someone who knows more about it than I do
<gribelu> i've been using kde4 since the 4.0 beta
<sonicmctails> er, ^- Riddel
<NCommander> ok, all grouped
<gribelu> apachelogger: same driver.. but maybe the different xorg/kernel stuff are the problem dunno
<gribelu> ok effects are off.. i'll see if it crashes again
<apachelogger> ubottu: tell me about bug 198178
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198178 in kdewebdev-kde4 "FF: General Exception for KDE 4 packages" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198178
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> stdin: that is hardy
<apachelogger> you really shouldn't reuse exceptions, they become rancid after some time :P
<NCommander> thanks Riddell
<NCommander> ANyway, about doing the arm port
<NCommander> apachelogger: doing an iphone port will have to wait for Linux to be ported to the iphone, XNU/arm is not open source
 * apachelogger seels his iphone on ebay :P
<apachelogger> *sells even
 * NCommander actually checked out xnu's source to see if the ARM code was there
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK is threatening my position in the revu stats
<apachelogger> emunkki: in here I guess, we will see.
<mcasadevall_> Riddell: how fast is your ARM tablet?
<Riddell> mcasadevall_: dunno, how would I look?
<gribelu> apachelogger: KDE4 crashed again after we talked (i went to desktop properties...). This is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/46148/ . Now i can't even login, it crashes http://paste.ubuntu.com/46149/
<mcasadevall_> Riddell: well, what model is it?
<Riddell> N810
<mcasadevall_> CPU 	400 MHz TI OMAP 2420
<mcasadevall_> Storage capacity 	256 MB + 2 GB Flash
<mcasadevall_> Not bad specs for an ARM box
<mcasadevall_> We could turn it into a buildd if you don't use it regularly ;-)
<apachelogger> gribelu: try rebooting, and report a bug against X
<mcasadevall_> Riddell: http://www.arachnoid.com/linux/nokia/ - heres how you gain root
<gribelu> apachelogger: i rebooted .. and "oh" :)
<gribelu> so it's not a kde issue?
<apachelogger> gribelu: well, it might be some feature of KDE/Qt that triggers the issue, but it is clearly X itself that goes down
<apachelogger> XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<apachelogger>       after 20 requests (8 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<gribelu> maybe i should try the nv driver
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: p-ing
<gribelu> apachelogger: with the nv driver i'm able to login again .. i guess there may be something wrong with nvidia's driver
<apachelogger> gribelu: I think the driver is betaish
<apachelogger> last I checked the stable driver didn't work with .27
<gribelu> i was using that 177.70 or whatever.. latest one
<Githzerai> Kernel 2.6.27 has a major problem with DKMS module build, so no nvidia driver can be installed ATM.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: p-ong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 258447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258447 in kdebase-kde4 "nspluginviewer in Konqueror (kde4) crashes w./ flash plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258447
<apachelogger> we need to patch :P
<apachelogger> konqueror on hardy seems to be using nspluginviewer from kde3
<Riddell> gtk-qt-engine may also cause problems
<Riddell> we should try and port the patch we have for the kde 3 version
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm pretty sure we don't have nspluginviewer from kde3 in the intrepid archive
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's about hardy only
<apachelogger> the plugin directory with nspluginviewer 3 got higher priority than the one with the KDE 4 version
<Riddell> bzr-buildpackage dudes, how do I get it to sign the changes file?
 * Riddell finally uploads an update-manager where the distUpgrade tool has a reasonable chance of working
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Just uploaded guidance-power-manager that uses it's own ixf86misc, so we're done with kde-guidance.  Do you want to unseed it or should I?
<ScottK-laptop> Anyone know anything about ichthux development?
<ScottK-laptop> They've got kde-guidance in their meta-package.
<rgreening> Riddell: Looks like Helmut is still working on KNM on a private SVN repo with commit messages being logged here: http://cia.vc/stats/author/hschaa. Too bad it doesn't appear to be public at this point.
<ScottK-laptop> txwikinger: Are you invovled in ichthux development (I see you touched their distro packages last).
<txwikinger> ScottK: yes
<ScottK-laptop> txwikinger: ichthux is the last kde-guidance user in the archive and I'd like to see it removed entirely.  Can you help with this.
<txwikinger> ok..I can have a look
<ScottK-laptop> txwikinger: Thanks.
<txwikinger> ScottK-laptop: pretty likely it is only in there because of it being able to install all of kde
<txwikinger> but I will have a closer look
<ScottK-laptop> txwikinger: OK, well KDE4 is not using it.
<txwikinger> right
<ScottK-laptop> txwikinger: Sooner the better because if there are issues in the KDE4 tools people are using it to work around, the sooner we find out the better.
<txwikinger> I will have a look this morning and get back to you
<rgreening> Riddell: nm... I think it's the KDE one being logged. My brain ain't awake yet.
 * seele yawns
<seele> NCommander: i am now
<ScottK-laptop> txwikinger: Thanks.
<txwikinger> Will KDE3 still be in ichthux?
<apachelogger> in what?
<txwikinger> wrong question... will KDE3 still be in intrepid ... far too many i's here
<apachelogger> kdelibs and selected apps only
<txwikinger> ScottK-laptop: I think it is save to say that ichthux is not using kde-guidance anymore
<txwikinger> I am currently taking it out
<apachelogger> Riddell: debsign *changes
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> Riddell: I usually go with --merge -e, give the package a final sanity check and then debuild -S (-sa)
<ScottK-laptop> txwikinger: Thanks.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Nevermind, no seed shuffling needed for guidance.
<apachelogger> !ichthux
<ubottu> Ichthux (Linux for Christians) is an unofficial Kubuntu derivative. See http://www.ichthux.com/
 * apachelogger learned something today \o/
 * txwikinger is going back to sending out resumes
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: is it still seeded?
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: It's not.
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: right
 * ScottK-laptop is writing the removal bug now.
<Hobbsee> txwikinger: good luck!  I should do that, too.
<txwikinger> Thanks Hobbsee
<txwikinger> Good luck to you too then :D
 * txwikinger wonders why 90% of his junk mail comes via ubuntu.com and kubuntu-de.org
<Hobbsee> txwikinger: they don't seem to filter spam from there.
<ScottK-laptop> So if it builds on i386 and amd64, it's a win, right?
<apachelogger> I'd like to note that gentoo systems are no good for server use
 * apachelogger wanders off, compiling svn
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Ask \sh about that.
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Why would it be?
 * txwikinger thinks bleeding edge and server is an oxymoron
<ScottK-laptop> txwikinger: Well that's kind of why I use Ubuntu Server instead of Debian.  That's my version of server bleeding edge.
<txwikinger> ScottK-laptop: Well.. I am not sure if you can call etch bleeding edge though ;)
 * txwikinger misses his compile-server
<ScottK-laptop> Well that's what i mean.  I use Ubuntu (derived from Sid) instead of Debian stable to be relatively bleeding edge.
<txwikinger> Ah.. now I understand
<gribelu> any ideas why ctrl-insert and shift-insert don't work under kde4 in intrepid?
<gribelu> i mean they don't copy/paste as they should
<gribelu> hmm the numpad Insert works but the normal one doesn't
<gribelu> ook i enabled keyboard layouts in System Settings->Regional & Language and now it works .. weird... i could copy paste fine in KDM for example
<goatsocks> neat, supposedly this will be kde's new power manager in 4.2: http://drfav.wordpress.com/2008/09/12/introducing-the-darkest-power-of-powerdevil/
<apachelogger> we'll see about that
<emunkki> phew
<apachelogger> last time I tried, it turned off my screen
<emunkki> that was fucking close
<apachelogger> emunkki: hm?
<emunkki> apachelogger, had to get a domain for a client TODAY
<apachelogger> Checking out KDE/kdepim to /home/apachelogger/bzr/root/svn/kdepim
<emunkki> apachelogger, and the office time was to be ending
<emunkki> apachelogger, and previous registeration wasn't succesful
 * apachelogger is a supporter of 24/7 office times
<emunkki> apachelogger, so we had to take a hosting service and register the domain into their service
<emunkki> apachelogger, becuase they can register domains in minutes
<emunkki> apachelogger, usually it takes 3 days minimum
<emunkki> apachelogger, we'll register as a service provider now, though
<apachelogger> sensible
<emunkki> yes, but argh
<apachelogger> that's argv
<apachelogger> :P
<emunkki> i would've died
<emunkki> or the client would have killed me
<emunkki> well, i still have to set up the site which comes to the domain
<emunkki> but deadline is tomorrow morning :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: do I get a wiki cookie if I get kdepim into neon until sunday?
<emunkki> so no hurrying yet
 * apachelogger could use a wiki cookie for the wiki.ubuntu.com wiki
 * emunkki could "use" some real world cookies
<emunkki> chocolate chip ones preferably
<apachelogger> emonkey: why would one set a deadline on saturday?
<emunkki> apachelogger, she's going to hand out some flyers tomorrow
<emunkki> apachelogger, at the very helsinki city centre
<apachelogger> pfft
 * apachelogger note that the only 2 days for deadlines are thursdays and fridays!
<emunkki> apachelogger, she wants the domain to have some content as the site name is printed on the flyers
<apachelogger> monday is a no go, because one has to do uber little work to recover from the weekend, tuesday is an actual work day and friday is too close to the weekend
<apachelogger> leaves wed and thu for deadline days
<emunkki> you just said thu and fri :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> my fault
<emunkki> yes, you're faulty
<emunkki> how about that tar.gz :P
<apachelogger> uh?
<apachelogger> oh!
<emunkki> photoooos
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> now if strigi would be working I could search
<apachelogger> but instead I will have to investigate in which of the 278 folders in $HOME I put them
<emunkki> buahaha
<apachelogger> blurry pictures ftw!
<apachelogger> ♥ gwenview
<emunkki> ha
<emonkey> apachelogger, emunkki, aiai always this highlighting :P
<apachelogger> there is a bit of a nick clash IMHO :P
<emonkey> pfft ... btw apropos PFF I'm going to www.pff08.ch \o/
<emonkey> afk
<\sh> apachelogger: what?
<\sh> damn...I just finished to build all servers....10 dl365 full fledged, 4 dl385...
 * \sh 's tired
<knome> apachelogger, still a clash?
<JontheEchidna> Ha, the Plasma Extenders developer uses Kubuntu
 * JontheEchidna noticed adept in his screencast in the commit digest
<Riddell> extenders?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://commit-digest.org/issues/2008-09-07/
 * goatsocks zooms that page waaaaay out
<apachelogger> we need more branding for intrepid
<apachelogger> knome: nope
<goatsocks> ah yes, extenders are what lancelot uses when you drag a part from the menu to the desktop
<JontheEchidna> goatsocks: same concept I think, but different code
<JontheEchidna> or at least, backported code
<JontheEchidna> Next April fools we should do a Gnome emulation Plasma theme
<JontheEchidna> and colorize the wallpaper blue
<goatsocks> you're right, ivan calls their code "parts applet"
<goatsocks> allowing all plasma apps to take advantage of that ability is a great idea
<goatsocks> should make kde4 a very dynamic desktop
<goatsocks> should also lead to some funny bug reports when people start dragging and dropping stuff all over the place
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * goatsocks tries dragging his panel into another panel
 * JontheEchidna drags torrent download to his clock
<JontheEchidna> hypothetically :P
<goatsocks> that should speed up your download
<goatsocks> (by making the clock move slower of course)
<nixternal> why does System Settings now require a double click in order to open a KCM module? who's window brained idea was this?
<jjesse> mine
<jjesse> gotta problem with it?
<nixternal> and I have single clicked enabled
<jjesse> wanta fight
<nixternal> figures you would have a window brained idea :P
<jjesse> lol
<JontheEchidna> actually, single click works for me...
<goatsocks> still single click here too
<nixternal> not here and I have single clicked installed...this is on hardy by the way, not intrepid
<nixternal> and the issue is with me and my other kde croney here :p
<nixternal> cronie
<nixternal> rather
<nixternal> don't make us switch to PCLinuxOS
<jjesse> upgrade to intrepid then
<nixternal> or openSUSE because they know how to do KDE right!
<goatsocks> well, they "do" kde anyhow
<nixternal> also, who did a k3b upgrade that doesn't work in hardy too?
<nixternal> hope you aren't going for UUC, MOTU, or Core-Dev
<goatsocks> heh
<jjesse> wow you are angry this morning
<nixternal> jjesse: you would be too if all you had was this 2nd class citizen of an OS!!!
<nixternal> :P
<nixternal> muhahaha, gotcha beeeatches
<goatsocks> nixternal: nah that kind of decision rockets one straight into management
<jjesse> you mean linux?
 * jjesse ducks
<nixternal> linux sux
<JontheEchidna> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> k3b (1.0.5-1ubuntu4~hardy1) hardy-backports; urgency=low
<nixternal>   * Automated backport upload; no source changes.
<nixternal>  -- agent 8131 <agent.8131@infotage.net>  Mon, 01 Sep 2008 15:59:09 +0100
<nixternal> someone find agent 8131 and take him out!
<nixternal> hrmm, soname changes in the k3b backport are causing breakage in backports
<nixternal> either a) remove the backport, or b) repackage the backport with the proper recommends/replaces
<nixternal> I would do it, but I have to sit here at work and act like I am working!
<nixternal> :P
<nixternal> Riddell: when are we expecting the sponshorship emails for UDS? will I get one after denying one the last 3 years? :)
<goatsocks> nobody seems to know why landscape-client is getting pulled in now
<goatsocks> someone made kubuntu-desktop depend on it
<Riddell> nixternal: sponsorship e-mails?
<nixternal> getting sponsored by Canonical for UDS
<Riddell> nixternal: have you filled in the form thingy?
<nixternal> where is the form?
<Riddell> what?  you don't read jono's blog first thing each morning?
<nixternal> can't say that I do
<seele> nixternal: what do you think we were talking about at the meeting last night?
<rgreening> does anyone know approximately the last time knetworkmanager worked? was there a snapshot date/time that it worked when both KNM and NM were in early 0.7 release? Just trying to determine a time to do a diff and see if I can work out the changes in NM so I can bring KNM up to date with it
<seele> rgreening: last time i noticed was alpha 4
<seele> but i wasnt doing daily updates
<Riddell> that was 0.6
<Riddell> the PPA in ~network-manager worked
<rgreening> which release version?
<Riddell> whatever the knetworkmanager version in there is
<rgreening> just checking to see if there are multiple releases in it.. 1 sec
<rgreening> I spoke with Helmut... seems he 'has no time' at the moment to work on KNM. So, I asked if he had any pointers. awaiting reply
<rgreening> Riddell: I see network-manager - 0.7~~svn20080908t183521+eni0-0ubuntu2~nm1 which is too new I believe...
<Riddell> what's the knetworkmanager in there?
<rgreening> knetworkmanager - 1:0.7svn830754-0ubuntu1\
<Riddell> that's the one, don't know if it's kept the n-m that works with it though
<rgreening> nope. It would need to be older... just not sure how old though.... If I can get an approx date, I can svn co the rev number and diff against a newer one.. look for the changes in the API in NM
<rgreening> hmmm... I just looked on my system. I have a download of svn 20080720. Can't remember if that one worked...
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/tags/?rev=20080720&view=rev | svn://websvn.kde.org/tags -r 20080720
<rgreening> lol. thnaks
<Riddell> look at the date in knetworkmanager's svn logs for r 830754
<Riddell> or even in the changelog for that
 * ScottK cheers the status of Bug 269393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269393 in kde-guidance "Please remove kde-guidance source and binaries and guidance-backends binary from Intrepid" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269393
<rgreening> dropping off to test old KNM NM from 0720... brb...
<ScottK-laptop> txwikinger: kde-guidance has been removed from the archive, so until you do your meta update, it'll be unistallable now.
<rgreening> Riddell: well that failed miserably. Downgraded libnm-glib, network-manager and knetworkmanager to the earlier revs 20080720.. dead as a doorknob. Couldn't even get my eth working.
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/tags/?rev=20080720&view=rev | svn://websvn.kde.org/tags -r 20080720
<rgreening> maybe I missed another package needing a downgrade... nm-settings kept segfaulting
<Riddell> :(
<rgreening> I agree
<rgreening> so, It could mean nm-applet in Intrepid
 * rgreening thinks I may need to dl an earlier Alpha ISO and test it out...
<rgreening> Riddell: any other low hanging fruit I can work on while I stumble around KNM as well? Something a little less hoaky :P
<Riddell> rgreening: look at turning off flash from using gtk-qt-engine?  I think it's causing problems
<Riddell> rgreening: we had a patch in hardy which did that for the qt3 version, but now we have the qt4 version
<rgreening> ok. point me to the patch. I'll see what I can do to update for Qt4
<Riddell> rgreening: the earlier ISOs have NM 0.6 on it, which is quite old
<rgreening> ah. oh well...
<rgreening> no need to waste time then
<rgreening> lol
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-qt-engine
<Riddell> grab hardy version
<rgreening> kk
<Riddell> patch is kubuntu_03_xembed_fix_flashplayer.patch I think
<rgreening> looking
 * Riddell out canoeing for a bit
<jjesse> canoeing?
<jjesse> soudns like fun
<Riddell> it's not fun, it's serious hard athletics
<jjesse> ah
<Riddell> only four years until the olympics, got to get in shape
<jjesse> wow seriously?
<jjesse> that's awesome
 * rgreening remembers 4 on the Floor and Mr. Canoe Head
<rgreening> Don't get struck by lightening Riddell
<Riddell> well, maybe if I drown the rest of the team I'd get in :)
<smarter> haha
<rgreening> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbRYcdNvvSg
<smarter> hmm, firefox is b0rken in intrepid right now?
<smarter> it's displaying some scary popup when I start it and don't want to load some pages
<smarter> "ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<smarter> you know you've gone too far in removing cli output when you display asserts in popups :P
<txwikinger> ScottK-laptop: I just uploaded the ichthux-meta to my ppa
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<ScottK-laptop> txwikinger: If you need sponsorship feel free to ping me.
<txwikinger> ScottK-laptop: ok.. the ichthux-setting package might need to be uploaded too if it has not been done so before
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Let me know.
<txwikinger> ScottK-laptop: I will
<rgreening> Riddell: I think I have the patch. Where should I send it? e-mail you?
<rgreening> Patch: (gtk-qt-engine-kde4-xembed_fix_flashplayer.patch) http://rafb.net/p/mR1YO076.html
<rgreening> Riddell: see above paste. That should be the appropriate fix/update for the xembed issue (I believe).
<rgreening> Anymore low hanging fuit (patches, etc to update for Intrepid) that I can work on?
<rgreening> how can I easily test a patch? Can I use apt to get the source and tell it to add in a patch and then build?
<yuriy> rgreening: do you know about harvest?
<rgreening> nope
<yuriy> rgreening: http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/
<ScottK> yuriy: I've got another bugday idea for you.
<rgreening> yuriy: cool
<ScottK> yuriy: The kde-guidance package got removed from the archive today.  It has a lot of open bugs, some of which apply to guidance-power-manager.
<ScottK> yuriy: It might be good to have a triage effort focused on moving those either to wontfix or to guidance-power-manager.
<yuriy> sounds good. I'll see if I can set up somethign for 3.5.10 over the weekend. that's still needed rigth?
<ScottK> yuriy: Yes.
<ScottK> Great.
<Riddell> rgreening: super
<Riddell> rgreening: have you tested it?
<seele> Riddell: short river?
<rgreening> Riddell: I was wondering about the best way to build it? Is there an apt or dpkg command that would allow me to do that and add in the patch?
 * seele has tea and -- what else -- zucchini cake
 * goatsocks averts his eyes
<rgreening> Riddell: failing that, the src uses cmake. what's the correct process to build from src
<seele> goatsocks: you have no idea what you're missing!
<seele> goatsocks: it *must* be good; i've been eating it for four days now ;)
<Riddell> rgreening: in intrepid  apt-get source gtk-qt-engine
<Riddell> cd gtk-<tab>
<Riddell> debuild
<goatsocks> seele: yeah, or you're really strapped for cash ;)
<rgreening> k. 1 sec
<Riddell> may need to  apt-get source devscripts cdbs build-essential  first
<seele> goatsocks: insulting my cooking? them's fightin' words!
<Riddell> rgreening: and add the patch to debian/patches  before debuild also debian/patches/series
<rgreening> k
<rgreening> Riddell: hmm... Build-dependencies for gtk-qt-engine could not be satisfied.
<Riddell> rgreening: install them
<rgreening> sudo apt-get build-dep gtk-qt-engine
<rgreening> that's what I did, and it failed with above.. strange
<Riddell> what else does it complain about?
<Riddell> or what if you just apt-get install them ?
<rgreening> kdelibs5-dev: Depends: libstreamanalyzer-dev (>= 0.5.7) but it is not going to be installed
<rgreening> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rgreening>   libstreamanalyzer-dev: Depends: libstreamanalyzer0 (= 0.5.11-1) but 0.5.11-1ubuntu0~hardy0~ppa1 is to be installed
<rgreening>                          Depends: libstreams-dev (= 0.5.11-1) but it is not going to be installed
<Riddell> you have a hardy PPA there
<rgreening> lol.. some broken packages
<rgreening> I'll check
<Riddell> are you in intrepid?
<rgreening> Yes
<Riddell> got any PPAs in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<rgreening> yep. only one with Hardy ref was winehq. removing for now.
<rgreening> trying again...
<rgreening> should this have been removed by updates? apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades:       "Ubuntu hardy-security";
<Riddell> rgreening: I still have that
<Riddell> rgreening: where is that hardy package from?  apt-cache policy libstreamanalyzer0
<rgreening> k. 1 sec
<Riddell> ryanakca: question for you on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-intrepid-website
<rgreening> http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<rgreening> weird huh...
<Riddell> rgreening: try installing libstreamanalyzer0, see where it actually comes from
<rgreening> k
<rgreening> Reinstallation of libstreamanalyzer0 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<rgreening> so, it appears that it once existed somewhere, but no longer.
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks
<rgreening> Riddell: I dl the deb manually and installed with dpkg.. weird
<rgreening> Riddell: now we are rockin. Weird how the system was out of sync...
<rgreening> Riddell: debuild running now. So, once I have it build and install it, how can I verify it fixes the xembed issue? A specific symptom/test you want me to try?
<rgreening> Riddell: installed the deb for updated GTK engine. I don't see any obvious problems...
<Riddell> rgreening: flash runs, including right click?
<Riddell> rgreening: and right click menu is in ugly GTK style not in oxygen style?
<stdin> apachelogger: ping
 * Riddell writes https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/Minutes/2008-09-11
<rgreening> Riddell: yeah. right-click works. flash works (tested on http://www.watchtheguild.com and youtube). and ugly menu to boot.
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> rgreening: so, in your sources,  dch -i  and add a changelog (include the patch name and your name and e-mail)
<rgreening> whee
<Riddell> debuild -S   for source build
<Riddell> cd ..; debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<Riddell> send us the debdiff
<rgreening> hmmm... shouldn't that add in the patch as well? Maybe I missed a step as I only get the changelog diff (or is that what you intended)
<rgreening> Riddell: here's the paste for the diff .. Changelog only? http://rafb.net/p/EWVTYb18.html
<rgreening> I assume this is correct for what you want (but prob not)
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I think I better doc all these fun steps in a little reminder doc for later ref :P haha
<txwikinger>  ScottK-laptop: Bug #269525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269525 in ichthux-meta "ichthux-meta depends on kde-guidance" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269525
<Riddell> rgreening: no it should include the patch too
<Riddell> rgreening: make a new directory somewhere, apt-get source gtk-qt-engine and run debdiff again with that old.dsc and youe new .dsc
<rgreening> hmm...
<rgreening> 1 sec
<ScottK> txwikinger: Looking
<rgreening> Riddell: try this: http://rafb.net/p/iButt873.html
<Riddell> that the one rgreening
<ScottK-laptop> txwikinger: I'm going to change the distro on 1.0ubuntu6 to UNRELEASED because it was never uploaded.  Other than that, I think it's fine.
<rgreening> kool
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> rgreening: except I don't think I can download it in text from that pastebin
<Riddell> rgreening: could you use paste.ubuntu.com ?
<rgreening> Riddell: I was used to using Gentoo ebuilds. This is a bit different.. but once you get the hang... no prob :P
<rgreening> sure.. 1 sec
<txwikinger> ScottK-laptop: ok.. thanks
<rgreening> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46393/
<Riddell> rgreening: uploaded!
<ScottK-laptop> txwikinger: Uploaded.  Thank you for taking care of it.
<txwikinger> ScottK-laptop: Thanks for your help
<ScottK-laptop> txwikinger: No problem.  I'm very glad to see kde-guidance in the rear view mirror.
<rgreening> Riddell: all in a days work .. haha
<rgreening> thanks
 * ScottK-laptop bets he's the only person to have done metapackage uploads for both Ichthux and Ubuntu Muslim Edition.
<rgreening> Riddell: now that I have the basics down, got another similar in scope? or a couple, so I can work on over the week-end?
<Riddell> rgreening: no thank you.  to complete it you can send the patch to the upstream author and if debian have it packaged add it to bugs.debian.org
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> sure thing... so, send them just the patch right?
<rgreening> not the entire debdiff for the ubuntu package
<Riddell> rgreening: yes
<rgreening> kk
<Riddell> patch, not the debdiff
<Riddell> rgreening: something slightly harder but not on the scale of network-manager.  scim-bridge-client-qt4 is the way to get qt 4 talking to scim, but if you install it and start an app without having scim installed it pauses for ages
<Riddell> (or did in hardy, I havn't checked since then)
<rgreening> so it doesn't dep on scim?
<Riddell> rgreening: so it doesn't have an annoying delay during application startup if you don't have scim installed
<Riddell> rgreening: possible patch is here http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/check_scim_binary.patch
<Riddell> I've no idea if it works
<Riddell> beastie is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-kde4-meta/+bug/203334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203334 in scim-bridge "scim-bridge-client-qt4 requires scim" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rgreening> k.
<Riddell> rgreening: and if you get that sorted or bored of it, you could try compiling qt jambi on intrepid
<Riddell> java bindings for Qt
<Riddell> and documenting what needs done (e.g. I suspect it needs phonon plugins in the qt plugins directory not kde) so we can package it
<rgreening> k. excellent. This is much more my style. Ha. KNM is major ugly.. though It's really eating at me.
<Riddell> it's an important issue that one, our biggest for intrepid currently
<smarter> have anybody looked into http://kims-area.com/?q=node/63 ?
<rgreening> Riddell: I have submitted the bug report to debian and the Author. So, time to go home. Will work on the other two items above later tonight. Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Currently if you launch Adept without admin powers if recommends to use sudo, which can be quite dangerous. I think we should patch Adept to recommend kdesudo be used to launch it instead of sudo.
<JontheEchidna> I would be willing to make such a patch
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: we don't need to patch it, just talk to mornfall for inclusion in the next version
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: if I understand correctly debian doesn't have kdesudo
<JontheEchidna> or a recent version of kdesudo rather
<Riddell> then a QFile::exists() might be in order
<JontheEchidna> Then that would make a lot of sense
 * JontheEchidna goes to bugs.kde.org to file a bugreport
<ryanakca> Riddell: also, could we have a meeting (for those who were involved in drafting) to discuss KubuntuIntrepidWebsite? Some of the points are rather vague, it says potential changes (was it ever decided which ones we wanted?), etc.
<Riddell> ryanakca: could do, I don't mind who was in the session, probably me, seele, tonio and mhb
<Riddell> I'm about to get a train though and I'll be away until tuesday nicht
<ryanakca> Riddell: okies. I'm busy from Wednesday -> Sunday, but any time the week after should do? I'll poke around to see who was involved...
<afiestas> Riddell do you know the notify applet? could be nice have it in the next kubuntu since the current knotify popup is not mmm beautiful?
<Riddell> afiestas: yes, that would be good
<afiestas> is kubuntu intrepid in a hard freeze?
<Riddell> feature freeze, exceptions can be made
<stdin> is there a general FFe for KDE 4 in intrepid?
 * ScottK-laptop notes that 3 of 5 motu-release members (the people that give exceptions for Universe/New packages) are KDE users.
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: In Universe we delegated to Riddell to decide.  For Main, he'll have to get someone on the ubuntu-release team to agree to it.
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Note that he's on the ubuntu-release team.
<afiestas> so, do you think that this (notify-applet) is a good exception?
<Riddell> afiestas: if it's bug free :)
<Riddell> afiestas: want to package it and let us see
<Riddell> ?
<nixternal> Riddell: it is a rainy crappy weekend here...so I am down to look at some code if need be
<afiestas> I test it in mandriva 2009, when I was resizing my hdd parittions and looks solid
<nixternal> just highlight my name with stuff you want me to look at and I will check it when I get home...I am getting ready to leave now
<nixternal> leave work that is
<afiestas> Riddell I never package anything, sorry :/
<stdin> Riddell: do you think I should file a FFe request for kopete-cryptography ?
<Riddell> stdin: what does it do?
<stdin> adds GPG encryption/signing to messages in kopete
<afiestas> Riddell  http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/notify/ in theory is going to be in trunk in a few days
<stdin> bug #268623
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268623 in kdenetwork-kde4 "kopete in kde4 missing plugin for gnupg (dup-of: 176471)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268623
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 176471 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kopete-cryptography" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176471
<Riddell> stdin: if it's a wanted feature, sure
<Riddell> afiestas: does it work with KDE 4.1?
<afiestas> mmm maybe the mandriva people backport some stuff but in theory yes I guess
<afiestas> http://dimsuz.wordpress.com/
<stdin> Riddell: please have a look at the package on revu http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kopete-cryptography (I'm not sure what apachelogger meat by his 2nd point for the previous upload)
<stdin> I've also filed bug #269600 for the FFe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269600 in ubuntu "[FFe] kopete-cryptography" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269600
<Riddell> stdin: how come this isn't part of kopete itself?
<stdin> I don't know, it's an extragear app
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: I think he meant you got the version number of the license wrong in debian/copyright.
<stdin> ScottK-laptop: ooh, yeah :)
<Riddell> someone remind me to get the train to London in a few minutes
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Get the train for London in a few minutes.
<Riddell> mm, yes, I should do that
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Short description should probably mention GPG.  Crytography is pretty broad.
<Riddell> stdin: well seems fine at a glance, what do you want from me?
<Riddell> and yes s/2.1/1.2/
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Does it really build-dep on kdepim or kdepim-dev?
 * ScottK-laptop didn't try to build it.
<stdin> ScottK-laptop: "OpenPGP plugin for Kopete"? and yes, it really does
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: I think that's much better.
<stdin> Riddell: review and eventual upload is what I want ;)
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Do you think this one should go in?
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: I'm all for it
<ScottK-laptop> Since you get to archive-admin it, you're vote is important.
<seele> 18:06 < Riddell> someone remind me to get the train to London in a few minutes
<stdin> I've uploaded the changed short description to revu, should show in a few mins
<Riddell> so should I upload this?
<Riddell> or should I get my train?
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Get your train.
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> enjoy your weekends
 * seele waves.
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: I gave you a first ack on your FFe.  It takes two.
 * ScottK-laptop waves back from the next county over.
<stdin> I've waited since 2007-12-15, I can wait a little more :p
<ScottK-laptop> If you see norsetto or sistpoty around on #ubuntu-motu flag them down and ask them to approve it.
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: You have a build-dep on debhelper 6, but compat is 5.  Compat should match the major version of debhelper required.  Why do you think it needs 6?
<stdin> ScottK-laptop: when I updated the dependencies, I just too them from kdelibs5
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: It almost certainly doesn't need it.  I suspect 5 is just fine.
<ScottK-laptop> In any case, they need to match.
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Also, since you have to reroll the .bz2 tarball to .tar.gz please either describe the procedure for making your tarball in debian/copyright or add a get-orig-source rule to debian/rules.
<ScottK-laptop> A watch file would be very good too.
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: From reading the diff, those are all my comments.
<stdin> it has a watch file
 * ScottK-laptop looks again.
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Right.  Sorry about that.
<stdin> :)
<stdin> doesn't uupdate take care of the .bz2 -> .gz thing?
<ScottK-laptop> Does it?
 * ScottK-laptop decides to try it.
<stdin> I'm not sure, but I thought it did somehow
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: No.  It doesn't.  You have to unpack it and then make your own tarball.
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: There's a good get-orig-source how-to in the packaging guide on the wiki.
<rgreening> Riddell: hey. Noticed the file bump on gtk-qt-engine. Did I miss something :)
<rgreening> Riddell: Oh, and I put the wrong e-mail in the file. It's supposed to be roderick.greening and not rgreening... doh! (my launchpad is~roderick-greening if you can help me correct/merge my blunder)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-13
<Lex79> Hi JontheEchidna
<Lex79> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-cpuload
<Lex79> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/268419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268419 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] plasmoid-cpuload" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<NCommander> morning (or evening)
<Lex79> night
<Lex79> IoI
<NCommander> hey Riddell & ScottK
<ScottK> Heya NCommander.
<Ted_Fischer> Hi! I have a question about kdevelop setup
<ryanakca> Ted_Fischer: Hi, we use #kubuntu for support / help questions...
<Ted_Fischer> ryanakca, I thought this would be the "best" place to ask.
<ScottK-laptop> It can be a bit confusing, but this is for development of Kubuntu, not development on Kubuntu.
<Ted_Fischer> ok sorry i will move to #kubuntu
 * jtechidna wonders if anyone in here even uses kdevelop
<ScottK-laptop> At one of my customer sites, last time I was there, a sysadmin I know was on the way to install it on someone's machine.
<ScottK-laptop> So I know at least one person thought they wanted to use it.
<ryanakca> jtechidna: I've used it once or twice... I prefer vim though, for the simple reason that I can stick it in a screen and access its familiar environment from anywhere I need to.
 * jtechidna just uses Kate
<NCommander> jtechidna: I do on larger C/C++ projects
<NCommander> But thats about it
<DreadKnight> heya
<DreadKnight> upgraded to 8.10 and x server doesn't starts by any means
<jtechidna> DreadKnight: which drivers do you use?
<DreadKnight> i'm not very sure, can't manage to do anything
<DreadKnight> i've upgraded a clean install, no proprietary drivers installed even
<DreadKnight> Intel GMA 950 graphic card btw
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Are you still around?
<DreadKnight> so the screen flickers a few times with some weird colors, then remains black
<jtechidna> Ok, then it's not the problem I was thinking
<stdin> ScottK-laptop: yep
<DreadKnight> can't even go to terminal....
<jtechidna> o.o
<DreadKnight> i googled around a few times.. but nothing..
<DreadKnight> bullet-prof x... lol
 * jtechidna hopes your home directory was on a separate partition
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Since I see you're listed as original maintainer, I'm curious if you have an opinion on Bug 250285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250285 in kde4bindings "pykdeuic4 missing in python-kde4-dev" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250285
<DreadKnight> i used wubi for instalation
<DreadKnight> toshiba m400 portege;
<DreadKnight> tablet pc
<jtechidna> you are so boned
<jtechidna> well, all your files in /home are unless you can get it fixed
<DreadKnight> i have nothing in my home anyway
<jtechidna> good
<DreadKnight> this is for testing purposes...
<jtechidna> so at Grub press e over the boot option
<DreadKnight> want to get the stylus working... and perhaps hardware buttons
<DreadKnight> k
<jtechidna> go down to the second entry and press e again
<DreadKnight> the recovery one..
<jtechidna> then backspace "splash"
<jtechidna> press enter, press b
<jtechidna> it should now boot without the splash screen so you can see what fails.. hopefully
<jtechidna> recovery might be good too
<jtechidna> you could at least see Xorg.0.log
<DreadKnight> ok, trying right now
<DreadKnight> 81. something intel_something not detected (xD )
<DreadKnight> but it booted
<DreadKnight> i can see now
<DreadKnight> bah... stylus not working by default in intrepid as well
 * jtechidna has to go
<jtechidna> you might try #ubuntu+1 for more/better support
<DreadKnight> um ok :\
<DreadKnight> thanks
 * jtechidna catches some zzzzz's
<DreadKnight> i wonder if i need to do this edit every time now..
<stdin> ScottK-laptop: seems to be fixed, I see it in python-kde4-dev
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: In Intrepid?
<ScottK-laptop> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=pykdeuic&mode=filename&suite=intrepid&arch=any says otherwise.
 * ScottK-laptop fires up ark.
<stdin> hmm,  no actually
<ScottK-laptop> It's in python-kde4
<ScottK-laptop> Not -dev.
<stdin> yeah, ubottu lied to me
<DreadKnight> bah.. i logged into intrepid (kubuntu) and all i see is my mouse cursor and some square grid tiles as background
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: In python-kde3 the equivalent file is in the -dev package.
<ScottK-laptop> DreadKnight: If you reboot, pick the recovery option, select the xfix choice, and then boot normally, is it better?
<stdin> it really should be in -dev
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Let me see if I can move it.  I've got some other stuff I'm doing in that package.
<stdin> ScottK: I think just moving debian/python-kde4.links to debian/python-kde4-dev.links should do it
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Thanks.  I'll try that.
<stdin> *ScottK-laptop
<DreadKnight> it seems i've upgraded to intrepid using konsole
<DreadKnight> and it always get's the stuff wrong and i need to use adept
<DreadKnight> using it right now from "kde3" session
<DreadKnight> which i'm guessing it will dissapear after i log out
<DreadKnight> gets*
<NCommander> MY picture isn't showing up on planet
<smarter> Riddell: hi, could you please review&upload https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/bespin/ubuntu -0ubuntu3?
<smarter> use bzr diff -r12:13 to get a nice debdiff ;)
<smarter> hmm, I mean bzr diff -r20:21
<smarter> doh, wrong synthax, it's bzr diff -r20..21
<goatsocks> smarter: ooh bespin... anything usable yet?
<smarter> goatsocks: the widget style is pretty usable, and there's a kdm theme and a kwin windeco on the svn, unfortunately it's a bit late to package them :/
 * goatsocks gives it a spin
<smarter> the only thing I dislike about it is the look of progressbar
<goatsocks> i don't much care for the oxygen progressbars either
<smarter> and bespin is highly configurable
<smarter> but the configure button is b0rken in -0ubuntu2, I backported an upstream fix for the ubuntu3
<smarter> you can fix it manually by running sudo sed -i 's/kstyle-bespin-config/kstyle_bespin_config/' /usr/share/kde4/apps/kstyle/themes/bespin.themerc
<goatsocks> looks like lp's svn import is broken there
<goatsocks> though it's on sourceforge, probably their fault ;)
<goatsocks> Patch kubuntu_01_fix_configure_button_systemsettings.diff can be reverse-applied
<goatsocks> did they already apply the fix upstream?
<goatsocks> ah that's the one you backported
<goatsocks> not sure why debuild is trying to apply it though
<goatsocks> built fine once i removed debian/patches/
<goatsocks> looks great already... i think he should put some activation highlighting on the scrollbar though
<goatsocks> hm, no colorscheme?
<smarter> you can configure the colors using /usr/bin/bespin or the "configure" button in systemsettings->appearance
<goatsocks> ah i hadn't gone through all those yet
<goatsocks> nice custom config dialog
<ryanakca> apachelogger: meeting in half an hour?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i think you've missed it by 12+ hours?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: ... for marketing?
 * ryanakca was told 13UTC today
<Hobbsee> oh, marketing.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: yus
<ryanakca> apachelogger: where? Here I suppose?
<apachelogger> yeah, nothing important going on anyway ;-)
 * apachelogger should have prepared an agenda before he went to bed
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Well, there's an item in the KubuntuIntrepidWebsite spec that could be a first task... Get a slogan or a short sentence along the lines of 'Kubuntu is an operating system that makes your life easy' to replace the big paragraph (What is Kubunut) that we have at the moment...
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I think we need to define a general mission first
<apachelogger> knome: ping
<apachelogger> nixternal: ping
<apachelogger> well, the others aren't around -.-
<ryanakca> -.-
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I think we should ask the community on this
<ryanakca> apachelogger: on the mission of the team or the slogan?
<apachelogger> slogan
 * ryanakca nods
<claydoh> +1 on a general misson
<apachelogger> get some present for the winner
<ryanakca> I wonder if jenda would donate a few stickers... I'll ask later :)
<apachelogger> I wonder if stickers are cool enough
<apachelogger> I mean they are cool... but... ;-)
 * ryanakca nods
 * claydoh wants bigger stickers
<apachelogger> other ideas than stickers?
<ryanakca> While waiting for the others to show up, I'll brb, going to get a glass of OJ
<claydoh> kubuntu logo with clear background
<ryanakca> apachelogger: well... there's t-shirts, but that does seem a bit much for a sentence that Just Works... do we have any posters left? (Did Kubuntu ever get posters? I know Ubuntu did...)
 * apachelogger did never see any
<apachelogger> only that roll-up thing like KDE
<ryanakca> Also, should we invite a few people from Ubuntu Marketing over while were waiting for some input / so we don't repeat things they've tried and failed / etc?
 * apachelogger doesn't like reusage of ideas in marketing :P
<apachelogger> ryanakca: we probably should print t-shirts with the slogan
<apachelogger> give one or two to the winner
<apachelogger> that is a) promotion for us and b) something for her/him to e proud of
<apachelogger> like the winner is in a bar with friends is all like "Ey, check that out, I made that slogan" and the others are like "What is that about"....
<ryanakca> apachelogger: sounds good...
<apachelogger> ryanakca: where to get the shirt from though ;-)
<apachelogger> canonical could probably get a whole bunch of them and sell them in the ubuntu store
<ryanakca> I know of a place in Quebec that makes any amount of t-shirts for 11$/shirt... they'd probably cut us a deal if we ordered more... or we could try to get Canonical
<apachelogger> trying both is probably the best
<goatsocks> $11 cdn? ouch
<apachelogger> IIRC there isn't any kubuntu stuff besides the CD/DVD in the online shop anyway
<ryanakca> Mind you... we should probably get in touch with whoever from Canonical and kindly explain that the slogan ``linux for human beings'' isn't likely to bring in new users who know nothing about Linux... and then go on that we'd like to hold a contest to find a new one
<ryanakca> goatsocks: sell them at 15$/piece ... 4$ profit :)
 * apachelogger thinks ryanakca is going to settle the t-shirt source ;-)
<ryanakca> hehe
<goatsocks> ryanakca: still, they're making $9 profit off of you ;)
<ryanakca> true
<apachelogger> goatsocks: that is, if they produce the things themselfs wichis doubtable :P
<goatsocks> apachelogger: good point... poor chinese schoolgirls
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> school?
<goatsocks> it's china... factory == school
<goatsocks> ;)
<apachelogger> it is? Oo
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> screw that
<apachelogger> where to announce the competition?
<apachelogger> blogs, lists, website?
<goatsocks> slashdot?
<ryanakca> I'd announce it on the Planet... with a link to the forums or something.
<apachelogger> we could digg it
<goatsocks> sure, you'll have to wade through a bunch of crap submissions, but more exposure is good
<apachelogger> but I think t-shirts are also not cool enough for digg :P
<apachelogger> * forums
<ryanakca> *nod*... that's once we get the green light that we could actually change the slogan
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we are community project, aren't we?
<goatsocks> the blue headed stepchild... hey, how about blue hats? ;)
<apachelogger> kubuntu - the blue hats
<apachelogger> nah
<goatsocks> no i mean sell them
<apachelogger> goatsocks: where?
<goatsocks> dunno, i thought canonical/ubuntu had a merch shop?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: do you want to aggregate the suggestions in the forums?
<apachelogger> goatsocks: I doub they would sell blue hats there :P
<apachelogger> if we had a community shop I would be all for blue hats though
<ryanakca> ouch http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3552/
<goatsocks> apachelogger: why not? it'd have the kubuntu logo on it, but it's still ubuntu
<apachelogger> goatsocks: it's very redhatish
<apachelogger> ryanakca: we don't want an ubuntu slogan
<apachelogger> we want a kubuntu one
<apachelogger> 'Kubuntu - collaboration to the core' doesn't exactly cut the cheese
<goatsocks> apachelogger: except fedora's hats look like ass
<apachelogger> if they were blacknwhite they would be terrific ska hats :P
<apachelogger> ryanakca: so, where to aggregate the suggestions?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I'm not sure... Forums would probably be best since it provides some form of control yet has the greatest amount of users...
<apachelogger> ryanakca: IMHO a wiki would be best, forum clutters the information a lot
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> ubuntu wiki is broken, so what to do :S
<goatsocks> ok scrap the hats... how about branded cosmonaut headgear like in sabdfl's hackergotchi? that would get people's attention
<claydoh> I can definitely put an announcement on K-F-N
<apachelogger> *noted*
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Hmmm... probably overkill, but you could make a submit form that just sticks all submissions + email + realname in a MySQL database... that way you can get all the submissions without clutter, no need to register (of course, something to prevent spam), etc
<claydoh> I could also post on the k-u mailing list, but that definitely would get clogged up wiith errata
<apachelogger> ryanakca: we could use google docs for that
<ryanakca> apachelogger: don't you need to register for google docs?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> you get a submission form and google docs stores the data in a spreadsheet
<apachelogger> or... doesn't that koffice db-app have an online form thingy as well
 * apachelogger forgot the name :P
<ryanakca> That would work too
<ryanakca> knoda? *shrug*
<apachelogger> kexi
<rgreening> Kubuntu: Life made easy
<apachelogger> kexi-kde4 reminds me on office 2007
<apachelogger> Any other thoughts on the Kubuntu slogan?
<apachelogger> "Configure Kexi..." function is not available for version 2.0 alpha-9 of Kexi application.
<apachelogger> hehe :D
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Anyways, we've figured out we need a new slogan. Have we settled on a t-shirt as a prize?
<apachelogger> pretty much
<Hobbsee> perhaps you should have a prize pony.
<apachelogger> fall back is stickers
<goatsocks> Kubuntu: Ubuntu for Cyborgs
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: :D
 * apachelogger crashed kexi-kde4 
<Hobbsee> hey apachelogger!
<Hobbsee> goatsocks: beep beep!
 * apachelogger hands Hobbsee a cookie
<Hobbsee> choc chip?
<apachelogger> of course
<apachelogger> ryanakca: we need more branding in Intrepid
<apachelogger> currently there is ... eh... none at all :P
<Hobbsee> oh, tasty, thanks!
 * apachelogger is wondering why google docs doesn't want to go to offline mode in chrome
<goatsocks> where are svg's of the current kubuntu logo?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that is another topic
<apachelogger> _what_ is the official kubuntu logo?
<Hobbsee> the one on the kubuntu.org site?
<goatsocks> the hybrid ubuntu/gears logo is great imo
<apachelogger> well, there is also the one which is not shiny and uses black text
<goatsocks> has anyone attempted one in the oxygen style?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I think they're both official...
<apachelogger> this sucks ass
<apachelogger> goatsocks: mayb we can get an oxygen dood to try ;-)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: we probably should set this on a kubuntu meeting agenda and settle on one
<ryanakca> apachelogger: okies...
<apachelogger> and I'll ask the oxygen doos if someone is intersted in oxgenify the most recent one
<goatsocks> that would look slick
<apachelogger> Other thoughts about the logo?
<goatsocks> then you could rebrand the app menu button
<apachelogger> I don't think we should do that.
<apachelogger> we probably should get some thoughts on that
<apachelogger> on the one hand 2-way branding is confusing, on the other I think giving KDE their fair amount of branding also makes sense and ensures upstream stays happy
 * ryanakca nods
 * apachelogger always changed the icon on suse
<apachelogger> I'll send a mail about that to -devel
<ryanakca> Anyways, shall we get more input from the community at the next meeting? (Make sure everybody (or the majority) wants to change the slogan / get a better one, etc)
<apachelogger> I think everyone agrees
<apachelogger> despite that fact that no one really used that collaboration to the core thing.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: we certainly can get some input on this though
 * ryanakca nods
 * apachelogger searches a reasonable way to aggregate suggestions
<ryanakca> Anything else until then?
<apachelogger> and we need to appoint a jury
<apachelogger> ryanakca: think up som ideas where we can introduce Kubuntu branding
<apachelogger> ...in Intrepid
<ryanakca> apachelogger: yes, at least to reduce it to say ~5 slogans... and then let the community decide? Or would the jury select one?
 * ryanakca nods
 * apachelogger is all for jury decisions
<apachelogger> you never know which part of the community actually takes part
<apachelogger> e.g. it could be super technical and they settle on the most un-promotional just because it sounds cool to them ;-)
 * ryanakca nods
<apachelogger> We also need to work on our news @kubuntu.org
<ryanakca> Anyways, until the next Kubuntu meeting?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I think we should appoint the jury at the next kubuntu meeting
<apachelogger> or just go with the kubuntu council
<ryanakca> apachelogger: the website spec wants to get rid of the news on the front page and place the latest kde packages and some other thing in it's place
 * apachelogger can't imagine
<apachelogger> how would the latest kde packages be placed there?
<apachelogger> and what are other things?
<ryanakca> Replace the News list with a latest KDE packages page and latest Kubuntu release page (linking to the release notes).
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ryanakca: isn't that what the news are about anyway?
<ryanakca> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidWebsite ... no clue how, I'm going to try to get a meeting with whoever was there when they drafted the spec to sort out some of the items in it... some of them are vague and they say possible changes. Which ones do they want type thing :)
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger needs to leave
<ryanakca> Cheers
<apachelogger> I have another meeting in 4 meetings, and I gotta drive 10km ;-)
<goatsocks> meeting in 4 meetings? you judge time by meetings instead of minutes now? ;)
<apachelogger> Thank you for your time, was an awesome meeting :)
<apachelogger> goatsocks: yus :P
<apachelogger> I'll try to have the meetings up as soon as I am back.
<apachelogger> cya
<ryanakca> Hehe, have fun :P
 * goatsocks feels bad for apachelogger
<nixternal> apachelogger: pong?
<nixternal> damn, I don't know why I said 1300UTC for that meeting...should have been 1500UTC :P
<ryanakca> haha :)
<nixternal> though I was up at 1300UTC, but I was thinking 15:00 UTC
<knome> i was up at 0700utc, but slept over the meeting
<nixternal> lol
<goatsocks> nixternal: just launch two clock plasmoids, set one of them 3 timezones behind, and drag that one to the other and *poof* you'll be transported to before the meeting started!
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> plasmoirific!
<goatsocks> that's the timemachine:/ kio
<nixternal> I think I am going to head into the office and get some work done today so I don't have a super busy week ahead
<seele> hmm.. mental note: it doesnt seem that lancelot is fully keyboard accessible
<seele> the latest blog entry says they are working on it, but it will be something we have to think about if we consider it for a kickoff replacement in jaunty
<apachelogger> nixternal, knome: I sent the minutes to kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> gotta go to meeting #3 :P
 * apachelogger fades
 * ScottK-laptop crosses fingers.
<ScottK-laptop> New kde4bindings currently building on all 7 architectures.
<KhaoticMind> hey, does anybody know of any issue with latest kubuntu 8.10 and vmware server 2 rc2 ?
<KhaoticMind> i tried intalling vmware tools on a fresh kubuntu install and all i got was a hang when booting
<KhaoticMind> ow yeah, and on the first boot i get an "/home/user/Desktop" does not exist from plasma...
<goatsocks> the creation of ~/Desktop shoulda been handled by the xdg userdirs script (forget which one it is) before anything else tried to touch it
<goatsocks> does ~/Desktop exist now?
<KhaoticMind> not really
<KhaoticMind> what happens is that i'm using a pt-br system, so the folder is called "Área de Trabalho" (portuguese do Desktop)
<KhaoticMind> no wonder it can't be found :)
<goatsocks> ah
<goatsocks> something's not using the proper api to access that dir then
<ScottK-laptop> jtechidna: It looks like some good bugfixing has been done in Krusader svn since you packaged a snapshot.  Interested in maybe updating it?
<jtechidna> ScottK-laptop: sure, just after I get lancelot updated :P
<ScottK-laptop> Great.
<KhaoticMind> goatsocks: the complaining plasmoid is folderview. It has the "show the desktop folder" option selected
<goatsocks> ah, it needs to use xdg... i thought i saw a bug on that
<KhaoticMind> i'm trying to find a bug for it... if there isn't i'll open one
<JontheEchidna> ugh
<JontheEchidna> ScottK-laptop: So, lancelot upstream didn't make a 1.0.3 tag but says that revision 860641 is 1.0.3. Can I just svn export that rev and make my own tarball?
<jtechidna> ScottK-laptop: So, lancelot upstream didn't make a 1.0.3 tag but says that revision 860641 is 1.0.3. Can I just svn export that rev and make my own tarball?
<JontheEchidna> whoa
<JontheEchidna> deja vu
 * JontheEchidna didn't know that could happen
<KhaoticMind> thats what you call "lag" :)
<KhaoticMind> thou some people prefer to call it "time travelling" ;)
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: Yes, but don't call it 1.0.3.  You could call it 1.0.3~svnxxxxxx
<JontheEchidna> k, thanks
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: You got that xxxxxx you should fill in, right (just checking)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, with the svn revision
<ScottK-laptop> svn revision or date, either way.  I like revision better.
<JontheEchidna> me too, I think revision is easier to match to date than the other way around
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah.  I see date more often, but that makes complete sense.
<ScottK-laptop> It made it very easy to diff the krusader changelog in their svn just now (for example).
 * JontheEchidna debuilds krusader svn 6078
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/tags/?rev=6078&view=rev | svn://websvn.kde.org/tags -r 6078
<neversfelde> Riddell: I took a look at lensfun and I have several problems. It is my first package from scratch, so if it is needed soon, probably I am not the right person to package it.
<ScottK> neversfelde: I think he's away for several days.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^ Maybe you can help ...
<JontheEchidna> oh cool, the "Krusader kept running after closing the main window" bug is fixed
<neversfelde> ScottK: thx, I wil ask apachelogger later, how fast I should be ;)
<JontheEchidna> Heh, krusader looks less ugly now too
<goatsocks> kde4-ified?
<JontheEchidna> yes. before it looked like it was using old widgets just with a grey background
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: bug 269938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269938 in krusader "FFe for krusader-2.0~svn6078" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269938
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: Ack'ed.
<JackWinter> anyone have an idea how i can stop kded from hogging the cpu on my kubuntu system ?  the command shown running in system guard is: kded [kdeinit] --new-startup, is using some 85% user and 15% system...
<JackWinter> it's a hardy 8.04 with all the normal updates
<JackWinter> if i kill that process cpu usage drops to nearly nothing, but i can't access new media like cdroms etc
<ScottK-laptop> Odd.  It's 0% and 0% on mine.
<JackWinter> yeah, i don't know what the problem is
<JackWinter> it occurs even if i boot with the usb dvd turned off, so i don't think that's it either (was reported as a bug).  the only usb i have is the mouse (printer turned off too).  didn't have this in gutsy.
<ScottK-laptop> It may be a kernel issue specific to your hardware.
<JackWinter> of course :)   i'll try booting different kernels, but it occurs with .16 and .19  i'll try booting with .14 too, and also try the non-rt kernels.  mb is an asus p5k with q6600 and 4gb of ddr-1066 ram.   don't think i had the problem in gutsy but was a long time ago.
<JackWinter> maybe i should try to compile a kernel with only the hardware i have ?
<JackWinter> googling hasn't really led me to anyone having a similar issue...
<goatsocks> i'd search bugs.kde.org if i were you... there've been all kinds of high cpu bugs since kde4 was introduced
<ScottK-laptop> goatsocks: He's on KDE3.
<goatsocks> oh, well that'd be a real problem then ;)
<JackWinter> this is on kde 3.something
<goatsocks> you're screwed ;)
<ScottK-laptop> JackWinter: Do you have hardy-backports enabled and have you upgraded to 3.5.10?
<ScottK-laptop> JackWinter: If you haven't, before you do, be forewarned that there are a few known regressions that we are working.
<ScottK-laptop> Detais in Bug 261840
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261840 in ubuntu "Please pocket copy KDE 3.5.10 from hardy-backports to hardy-updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261840
<JackWinter> hehe, i'm somewhat a noob to linux and kde, some 6 months full time usage now.  don't know how to check which version, but think i have 3.5.9.  what are the hardy-backports ?
<ScottK-laptop> !backports | JackWinter
<ubottu> JackWinter: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ScottK-laptop> Unless you've enabled it, you don't have it.
<ScottK-laptop> My suggestion is that if nothing in the bug about regressions concerns you, upgrade to 3.5.10 and see if it's better.  Warning though, downgrading is non-trivial.
<JackWinter> ScottK-laptop: yesh, i've been wondering about downgrading.  seems like it would be useful but it's not evident to me how to do that..:)
<ScottK-laptop> I'd assume if you're going to upgrade it's a one way trip.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Would you please look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17598822/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-hppa.kde4bindings_4:4.1.1-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: I think I followed your advice and it worked out on lpia.  On hppa, not so good.
<JackWinter> ScottK-laptop: it's not that bad, i have my /home on a different partition, so i can just reinstall the os and my apps, but it would be some work...  not worse than many other os' though :)
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  It is possible to downgrade, but it's not easy.
<JackWinter> ScottK-laptop: that's something i miss from adept :)
<ScottK-laptop> The challenge is kind of built into the package management system dependency resolution.  All core kde packages are built against their version of kdelibs, so you have to downgrade them all together.
<JackWinter> ScottK-laptop: ok, thanks you've given me some avenues, and i'll pursue them.  many thanks for the help!
<ScottK-laptop> You're welcome.
<JackWinter> probably best to start with the kernel.  since i haven't seen anyone else having this problem suggests indeed that it has to do with my hw...
<JackWinter> i have seen some other strange happenings with with low latency audio and manipulating the priority of threads.  in fact the .16 kernel works much better for me than the .19.  maybe i should update my nvidia drivers too.
<JackWinter> in any case once again thanks, and i hope i won't be back again with my problem :)  wish all of you a good weekend
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: Your FFe for Krusader is approved.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK-laptop: cool, now sponsorship through normal methods?
<vorian> JontheEchidna: i'll get it for you here in a couple of hours
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: Yes.
<JontheEchidna> vorian: bug 269896 too maybe? :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269896 in plasmoid-lancelot "Feature freeze exception for plasmoid-lancelot 1.0.3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269896
<vorian> sure thing
<vorian> JontheEchidna: looks like you need a second ack
<vorian> nevermind
<vorian> i always read from the bottom up for some reason :P
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<vorian> werd
<vorian> i plan on some er work tonight anyhow :)
<vorian> i am afraid to watch the bucks tonight
<vorian> i also am for kubuntu branding of the application launcher
<vorian> are we all blogging about this competition, or just one of us?
<vorian> these things i want to know :)
<vorian> i havent blogged for ages
<apachelogger> vorian: eveverytwo
<apachelogger> that is one awesome redundancy
<apachelogger> \o/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: been in meetings all day?
<stdin> before I forget again, can someone review/ack the latest kopete-cryptography revu upload and get it uploaded? I'm pretty sure it's ready to go now :)
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Link please?
<stdin> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kopete-cryptography
 * ScottK-laptop looksa
<ScottK-laptop> looks
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Are you sure you uploaded the right one?  Debdiff from the previous one is empty on REVU.
<stdin> ScottK: yeah, the very last upload is the with the tarball from the get-orig-source rules (as I don't think the md5sums should be different), the one before that has the other changes
<ScottK-laptop> Ah
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<stdin> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/diff.py?upid1=3673&upid2=3680
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: DEB_PHONY_RULES := get-orgi-source looks like it's missing a 'g'
<stdin> ugg, I hate typos :p
<stdin> do you see anything else before I fix that?
<stdin> oh, and do you think I should do anything about "W: kopete-cryptography source: quilt-build-dep-but-no-series-file kopete-cryptography" ?
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Add a lintian override for that.
<ScottK-laptop> You need quilt for kde4.mk
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: That's it from looking at the diff.  Let me download it and look some more.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-14
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes
 * apachelogger is quite exhausted
<JontheEchidna> funfun
<JontheEchidna> so is our marketing strategy still screenie?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> we didn't have enough people around to get beyond that :P
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: I won't block on this, but please ask upstream to explicitly say the license for /kabckeyselectorbase.ui and /exportkeysbase.ui in their next release.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: what exactly is lensfun?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: apparently I did upload kdeedu to intrepid? ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yus
<apachelogger> ok, we need a batscript for that
 * apachelogger thinks stuff might be missing from our kexi-kde4 package
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: That's it based on manual review of the source.  I'm going to build it now.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: I am not sure one should license ui files
<apachelogger> they aren't real source after all
<ScottK-laptop> Hmmm.  Well he lists an author for them.
<ScottK-laptop> If it has an author, it needs a license I think
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Perhaps just drop them from debian/copyright then.
<stdin> same for /kabckeyselectorbase.ui too?
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: Author or Copyright?
<ScottK-laptop> Don't explictly list them in debian/copyright at all.
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.
<ScottK-laptop> Installing the build-dep in my chroot: "628MB of additional disk space will be used"
<vorian> apachelogger: everyone eh?
<apachelogger> vorian: everyone does the blog promo ... how is the amd64 cd coming along?
<vorian> apachelogger: good
 * apachelogger should use cached imap
<vorian> brb
<apachelogger> kio_imap is way too slow
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: can has promo meeting minutes?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: -devel
<apachelogger> bug 269428 got a lazy reporter
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269428 in kopete "Too large window to select kmail contact equivalent to kopete contact" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269428
<apachelogger> "I don't attach screenshots because they have personal information (name, photo and email) form other people, but if it's necesary, I can edit the images first and load them."
<apachelogger> I am so going to ask for a screenshot :P
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: It FTBFS for me.  It does need kdepim-dev as a build-dep.
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: make[3]: *** [CMakeFiles/kopete_cryptography.dir/cryptographyplugin.o] Error 1
<stdin> it used to only need kdepim, I guess it changed in the releases since I last packaged
<ScottK-laptop> OK, well that FTBFS is after I added kdepim-dev
<stdin> ScottK-laptop: apparently it needs boost: /usr/include/kleo/decryptverifyjob.h:38:32: error: boost/shared_ptr.hpp: No such file or directory
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: OK.  Please update the build-dep along with the other changes and upload.  I'll look at that one.
<stdin> ScottK-laptop: that's actually a bug in kdepim, -dev should depend on libboost-dev
<ScottK-laptop> Interesting.
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: I think you need to build-dep on it directly.
<stdin> the reall error is "In file included from /tmp/buildd/kopete-cryptography-1.3.0-kde4.1.1/cryptographyplugin.cpp:46: /usr/include/kleo/decryptverifyjob.h:38:32: error: boost/shared_ptr.hpp: No such file or directory", and decryptverifyjob.h is from kdepim-dev
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  I'll buy that.
<stdin> and kdepim build-deps on libboost-dev too, so the -dev should have it
<ScottK-laptop> Hmmm.  None of the other -dev packages are there.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: ksudoku moved from individual package to kdegames, would I file a binary + source removal or just source?
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Just source after you've uploaded the new kdegames.
<apachelogger> well, it is in games since first KDE 4 upload ;-)
<stdin> builds ok with libboost-dev, uploaded to revu
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: What do you think about adding all the -dev build-dep for kdepim to kdepim-dev?
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: Very sensible IMHO.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: OK.  I'll do that next.
<stdin> that'd mean both libboost-dev and libgpgme11-dev can be removed from kopete-cryptography build-deps after
<ScottK-laptop> Yep.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: I advocated.  Your turn: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kopete-cryptography
<apachelogger> meh, I wanted to catch up on bug mails :P
<apachelogger> NCommander: when does REVU get it's oxygen icons?
<ScottK-laptop> Any other kdepim changes lying around?
<apachelogger> ScottK: you should query LP for bugs with patches
<ScottK-laptop> I am.
<apachelogger> otherwise kdepim is a big black whole to me :P
<vorian> at least it spirals
<stdin> oh, apachelogger, about your kubuntu-bugs request. seeing as it's had no response try posting it on launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com
<apachelogger> I am not subscribed there.
<apachelogger> stdin: could you please? :)
<stdin> yeah, sure
<Hobbsee> what is it?  a ML request?
<stdin> Hobbsee: request that an LP admin get in contact with the person that owns it, to ask if they could let us use it
<stdin> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/44672
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<stdin> apachelogger: sent
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: You just changed the kde4bindings bug I just 'fixed' in my last upload to Invalid.  Do I need to unfix it?
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: kdebindings was invalid, kde4bindings seems just right
<apachelogger> stdin: thank you
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Ah.  OK.  Thaks.
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> stdin: What is the point of the get-orig-source target?
<stdin> apachelogger: ScottK-laptop asked me to add it because the tarball is a .bz2
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> uscan says:
<apachelogger> -- Successfully downloaded updated package kopete-cryptography-1.3.0-kde4.1.1.tar.bz2
<apachelogger>     and symlinked kopete-cryptography_1.3.0-kde4.1.1.orig.tar.bz2 to it
<apachelogger> Which makes the get-orig-source target pretty obsolete IMHO.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: But you still need to turn it into a tar.gz
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> true
 * apachelogger misread ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you poke upstream with the gtk-qt-engine issues?
 * JontheEchidna can't find a polite way to says "your code is buggy"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: "The ubersized ubuntu community found some glitches in gtk-qt-engine which might be of interst for you"
<JontheEchidna> well, he did subscribe himself to a number of the bugs
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: You're missing a K.
<stdin> "Fix your damn code, dawg!" :p
<JontheEchidna> so I think he's aware of the issues
<JontheEchidna> and he has been committing translation updates
<JontheEchidna> I just think real life (tm) happened
<apachelogger> I think reducing complex stuff to gtk is just not much fun :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 268864 ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268864 in amarok "Play/Pause button does not toggle between pause and play icon when pushed" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268864
 * apachelogger is wondering if there is a bug about Amarok not calling the library library but collection 
<apachelogger> hum, weak
<apachelogger> stdin: -crypto should really be using the defaut key from kmail :P
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot107.png which keys do you think is it fetching?
<apachelogger> stdin: 3 lines in copyright exceed 80 characters
<apachelogger> + DEBIAN_DIR := $(shell echo ${MAKEFILE_LIST} | awk '{print $$1}' | xargs dirname ) |||| the shell experession starts without inital whitespace but ends with one
<apachelogger> stdin: uploading
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: BTW, that lintian test is getting dropped in the next lintian update.  I wouldn't worry too much (the copyright one_.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: it is more about me and my terminal size ;-)
<apachelogger> luckily I was in a mood for katering
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<stdin> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic#ChangingOrigTarball is where that line is from
<apachelogger> that is no excuse for bad source formatting!
<stdin> when the guide is wrong, then it is an excuse ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: I am really wondering why openid works with REVU.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-cpuload
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: It's a wiki.
<apachelogger> oh, nice FFe he got there :D
<ScottK-laptop> Right, I'll review it after the FFe.
<ScottK-laptop> I'd rather wait for Riddell to say he wants it.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: Riddell wants all the plasmoid we can get I think
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<ScottK-laptop> Ack'ed.  Needs two though.
<apachelogger> This plasmoids is totally KDE 3.
<jjesse> evening
<vorian> hi jjesse
<jjesse> how ar eyou?
<vorian> good
<vorian> just watching the OSU game
<vorian> :/
<vorian> :)
<vorian> :(
<jjesse> i hope OSU looses ;)
<vorian> too bad for your guys
<jjesse> after embarsement of michigan
<jjesse> how many freakin fumbles can they give up?
<vorian> haha
<vorian> HAHA
<vorian> HAHAHAHA
<vorian> ok, better now
<vorian> and to NotreDame?
<vorian> sheesh
<vorian> that's almost like Apalachian State
<jjesse> yeah almost
<vorian> they had some Rudy today though
<jjesse> yeah they did
<jjesse> norte dame played tough
<vorian> if osu loses, it will be 10 years before the Big 10 gets any cred back
<jjesse> at least
<vorian> we suck lately
<jjesse> i just came from SEC country and they mock the big ten all the time
<vorian> :(
<vorian> I grew up in SEC country
<vorian> i always hated the Big 10
<jjesse> why?
<vorian> don't know
<vorian> :)
<vorian> it's what everyone else was doing
<vorian> you know, Arkansas hated Michigan ( basketball )
<vorian> that's about it really
<vorian> oh, the big 8 was a hated conference too
<vorian> those darn Tigers
<vorian> osu is doing much better than i thought they would to start off
<jjesse> agreed
<jjesse> oooo new grub editor tool in system settings
<jjesse> that's pretty cool
<jjesse> what's the difference between Printing and system-config-printer kde?
<vorian> sheminie
<vorian> i hate this game
<jjesse> no longer watching not going very well?
<vorian> no
<vorian> every time there is a break through play, there seems to be a magical penalty
<vorian> it's magic
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> Just did hibernate/resume in the middle of a kdepim testbuild and it just keeps going ...
<vorian> cool
<ScottK> NCommander: You see my kde4bindings/hppa pain?
<NCommander> ScottK: no
 * NCommander just woke up
<ScottK> NCommander: OK.  See the scrollback.  lpia is fixed, hppa is not.  Thanks.
<NCommander> ScottK: build log?
<ScottK> NCommander: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17598822/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-hppa.kde4bindings_4:4.1.1-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> Apparently it still tried to compile the mono stuff even without the build-deps
<NCommander> It doesn't actually try to compile, just execute the install rules
<NCommander> Hrm
<NCommander> YOu didn't add !hppa to the .NET packages
<NCommander> Architecture: any :-P
<ScottK> Urgh.  I didn't
<NCommander> SHould be any [!hppa]
<ScottK> That's what I have here.
<NCommander> This is what happens when you package when tired
<ScottK> OK.  I'm tired and you just woke up.  Care to roll me a debdiff to fix it.
<NCommander> :-P
 * ScottK is not kidding.
<NCommander> I know
<NCommander> Still :-P
<ScottK> In any case, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17596075/kde4bindings_4%3A4.1.1-0ubuntu2_4%3A4.1.1-0ubuntu3.diff.gz seems to be plenty full of [!hppa] to me.
<NCommander> ScottK: yeah, apt-get soure grabbed 0ubuntu2 instead of 3 so I fail
 * NCommander needs to trackdown a HPPA machine someone will help me hack on
<ScottK> NCommander: Do a test package with [!lpia] and throw it at a ppa.
<NCommander> ScottK: Well, it seems I was wrong about any !hppa
<ScottK> OK.
<NCommander> I'm going to test two things, then I'll have a patch for you
<ScottK> OK.
<NCommander> ScottK: I'll also have ktorrent for you in a few minutes
<ScottK> NCommander: I'm just about dead here.  It may have to wait.
 * NCommander shoves a coffee funnel down scott's throat
<NCommander> LIVE DAMN IT
 * NCommander pokes Riddell
 * apachelogger pokes NCommander
 * NCommander explodes
 * apachelogger hates it when people remove the file extensions -.-
<NCommander> apachelogger: ew
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> NCommander: when is REVU getting oxygen icons? ;-)
<apachelogger> smarter: did you apply for motu yet?
<NCommander> apachelogger: talk to RainCT
 * apachelogger is too shy :S
<apachelogger> \sh: ping
<vorian> haha
<vorian> apachelogger: you shy?
<apachelogger> yus :S
<knome> bah
<apachelogger> though
 * knome doesn't agree apachelogger being shy
<apachelogger> NCommander: you could send RainCT in here
<NCommander> k
<knome> what should one ask from him?
<apachelogger> oxygen icons for REVU
 * apachelogger would love to see oxygen on REVU :)
<knome> what is revu?
<apachelogger> knome: package reviewing system thing - http://revu.ubuntuwire.com
<apachelogger> bug 79386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 79386 in kdenetwork "kio rdp needs documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/79386
<apachelogger> I am wondering how he would access that documentation
<knome> apachelogger, i can ask him :P
<apachelogger> knome: I am not going to stop you :P AFAIK NCommander already sent him a patch
<knome> k
<knome> done
<knome> you want me to paste you that launchpad url as well?
<knome> *him
<apachelogger> knome: probably not :P
<knome> k
<knome> i said that he could join #kubuntu-devel and ask you if he needs more info :P
<apachelogger> knome: thx
<knome> np
<knome> i'm not afraid of speaking to people :P
<NCommander> apachelogger: I didn't send him a patch, he told me he was going to add them on his own I thought
<gribelu> I purged qt4-qtconfig and when i reinstalled it i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/46840/
<apachelogger> okay
<gribelu> the system used to be hardy, upgraded to intrepid
<gribelu> is there any way to search by package version or something? i'd be curious to see if the are any hardy ppa packages left
<apachelogger> me@apoc { ~ }$ apt-cache show qt4-qtconfig | grep Ver
<apachelogger> Version: 4.4.1-0ubuntu2
<apachelogger> no good
<gribelu> should be 1ubuntu i think
<apachelogger> holy
<apachelogger> barracuda
<apachelogger> batman!
<apachelogger> gribelu: report a bug
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> knome, NCommander, apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> RainCT: heya
<knome> hello RainCT
<apachelogger> RainCT: so, how about making REVU use oxygen icons? ;)
<RainCT> (s/ping/pong)
<gribelu> apachelogger: ok.. trying :) Not sure how to describe the bug but i'll try
<RainCT> uhm.. and what's the rationale for that? xD
<apachelogger> jtechidna: *poke* we need to merge qt 4.1.1-1 from experimental
<jtechidna> weren't we going to merge KDE too?
<apachelogger> RainCT: it looks nice and consistent, unlike the current icons
<NCommander> RainCT: condition of my Kubuntu membership, you said you were using oxygen icons for comments/advocations
<jtechidna> apachelogger: I assume we have a standing feature freeze for things such as these?
<jtechidna> *standing feature freeze exception
<apachelogger> jtechidna: merges mostly just change the packaging, so we won't need one ;-)
<jtechidna> kool
<apachelogger> otherwise we would have to wait for jr
 * jtechidna hasn't merged before, should be fun :D
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> qt4-x11 is a pita to merge
<jtechidna> I did sit on on jr's last merging tut on kubuntu tutorial day
<jtechidna> *in on
<apachelogger> just like the most important KDE modules are
<NCommander> I can merge it
<NCommander> er wait
 * NCommander runs
<apachelogger> lol
<gribelu> apachelogger: agaist which package you i think i should file that bug?
<NCommander> why is it a pita to merge?
<apachelogger> gribelu: qt4-x11, but make clear that this issue is caused by the kde4 ppa rather than anything official
<RainCT> NCommander: I don't see any reason why whe would want to change the icons to which everybody is already used to, but well.. you have commit rights :P
<NCommander> well, REVU is already in KDE blue ;-)
<jtechidna> apachelogger: basically we take the debian packaging and add back all applicable changes since the last merge?
<apachelogger> yus, oxygen would go well with the current color scheme ;-)
<jtechidna> documenting everything, of course
<apachelogger> NCommander: debain kde has a different traget user group, so we have to decided for every patch if it actually is useful to us
<NCommander> apachelogger: what does debian kde do to their qt4?
<apachelogger> jtechidna: there are different approaches, the most common way would be to take the current debian package, and pull in the changes as documented in the changelog/KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES file
<apachelogger> NCommander: they patch half their KDE stack to not build recursive
<apachelogger> becuase they can't wait for KDE to do that in 4.2
<RainCT> NCommander: change them if you want, but if persia blames you that's your problem ;P
 * apachelogger will send persia some cookies
<NCommander> persia already blames me for blue REVU
<NCommander> That being said, I still believe its easier on the eyes
<apachelogger> +1
<jtechidna> +1
<NCommander> \o/
<apachelogger> oh, now I know what I wanted to say at the marketing meeting
<apachelogger> we need new colors :D
<RainCT> NCommander: and norsetto blames you for the font size :P  (an option to select different CSS files is in progress, btw)
<NCommander> black and gold
<NCommander> RainCT: yes well, I didn't expect anyone to WANT large fonts
<apachelogger> one could of course zoom in :)
<jtechidna> may I suggest my plasma theme for our new color scheme? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/A+Pimp+Named+Slickback+%28for+the+contest%29?content=77640
<gribelu> apachelogger: i hope it's ok https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/270114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270114 in qt4-x11 "QT4 Intrepid packages have lower version than Hardy PPA ones" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<jtechidna> the note pad even has spinners \o/
<apachelogger> jtechidna: that is so 90'
<apachelogger> s
<jtechidna> I made it in one day in inkscape as a joke
<apachelogger> did that inkscape have no GTK theming?
<knome> lol
<knome> i'm using ~color scheme for my client
<apachelogger> gribelu: btw, QT == QuickTime
<gribelu> yes yes
<gribelu> everyone knows that
<knome> not everybody in the world
<apachelogger> why do you report a QT4 bug against Qt 4 then :P
<gribelu> ah so the case is a problem? hah
<gribelu> too much for me
<gribelu> someone should come up with qT
<gribelu> then we'll all be happy
<gribelu> libstrigiqtdbusclient0 [0.5.11-1ubuntu0~hardy0~ppa1 (now) -> 0.5.11-1 (intrepid)]
<gribelu> and another one
<gribelu> new bug? or just comment on the other one?
<gribelu> there's actualy even more of them http://paste.ubuntu.com/46851/
<gribelu> so is there no way of search for packages with "hardy" in their version string?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> gribelu: add everything to that bug report
<NCommander> hey devfil
 * apachelogger moves out for coffee and cookies
<apachelogger> NCommander: when I am back, I want to see shiny new icons on revu :P
<knome> hmm
<knome> coffee
<knome> not a bad idea
<devfil> hi NCommander
 * NCommander smacks apachelogger
<devfil> hi to all
<knome> apachelogger, say hello to yer parents :P
<NCommander> devfil: whats your feelings on the new firefox EULA?
<devfil> NCommander: I don't like firefox at all...
<NCommander> devfil: what do you use?
<devfil> NCommander: midori (ubuntu) konqueror (kubuntu), I really like webkit
<NCommander> I can tell
 * NCommander is considerig proposing removal of firefox with abrowser replacing it in the kubuntu seed
<devfil> NCommander: written in qt there is also arora
 * |gunni| keeps using firefox because of all the useful plugins
<neversfelde> apachelogger: lensfun is a library for image corrections, it can be used by digikam
<gribelu> hmm.. my Qt apps don't use kde's colors. If i reapply the "Apply colors to non-KDE applications" option while a Qt app is running, the colors will be used instantly though. But after i restart the app they are gone again
<gribelu> same goes for apps using gtk-qt
<gribelu> anyone else having this problem?
<mcas> hi
<mcas> i have two bugs in launchpad about the welcome sound
<mcas> one from hardy one from intrepid
<mcas> bug 270113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270113 in kdelibs "8.10: kde4 startup sound stops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270113
<mcas> and bug 260270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260270 in ubuntu "KDE 4.1 welcome sound on login is stopped prematurely" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260270
<mcas> do you think these bugs are duplicate?
<jtechidna> mcas: yes
<mcas> thanks jtechidna
<apachelogger> devfil: qwebview is at this time not completely ready for default installation
<apachelogger> I plan on changing the konqueror backend to webkitkde once Qt 4.5 is out
<apachelogger> neversfelde: for what version of digikam?
<devfil> apachelogger: qwebview? I hope you are talking about qwebkit :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I think it is 0.10 beta3
<apachelogger> devfil: there is no such thing as qwebkit, go read the docs :P
<apachelogger> neversfelde: no high priority then
<neversfelde> k
<devfil> apachelogger: there is a module called qtwebkit
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> anyways, not ready in 4.4
 * devfil didn't know the existence of qwebview
<apachelogger> devfil: it's the major widget of qtwebkit
<devfil> ok
<apachelogger> someone please try to reproduce bug 270137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270137 in kdegames "Holes disappear in Kolf during game" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270137
 * apachelogger doesn't seem to be able to
<apachelogger> NCommander: still no nu icons :'-(
<apachelogger> smarter: did you apply for motu yet?
<jtechidna> apachelogger: that's an nvidia driver issue
<jtechidna> RENDER corruption
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> I hate nvidia -.-
<apachelogger> jtechidna: please move the bug around
<apachelogger> or duplicate
<jtechidna> actually I haven't seen any bug reports
<jtechidna> lol, they still didn't fix the bug where the ball goes in the walls
<jussi01> nope, not an nvidia bug - I have it here on hardy with an ati
<jussi01> apachelogger: ^^
 * jtechidna doesn't have it on hardy with nv
<jtechidna> *intrepid
<apachelogger> jussi01: so it is an X issue
<apachelogger> or maybe just closed source stuff
<jussi01> apachelogger: Id say so
<jtechidna> apachelogger: ati drivers could have the bug too
<apachelogger> maybe we should close as "don't use closed source crap"
<jtechidna> nah
<jussi01> rofl
<jussi01> my card: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<jtechidna> jussi01: using the fglrphoafhasz drivers?
<apachelogger> Oo
 * jtechidna never remembers how their spelled
<jtechidna> to many consanants scrunched together
<jtechidna> fglrx I think
<jussi01> jtechidna: yeah
<apachelogger> jtechidna: bug 144756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 144756 in kdenetwork "proxy settings don't affect" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144756
<apachelogger> I consider this a bug, what do you think?
<jtechidna> I consider that title engrish :P
<jtechidna> I think it's more of a wishlist for KDE to directly manage the low-level proxy stuffs
<apachelogger> jtechidna: well, think about it from a user point of view
<apachelogger> you have one proxy setting, this setting should apply _everywhere_
<apachelogger> either on a user base level or in case the configuring user also got sudo access, on a global level
<jtechidna> eh, then I'd mark it as low and forward it as wishlist
<apachelogger> jtechidna: do we have any canidates for package training?
<jtechidna> that dude who is doing plasmoid-cpuload
<apachelogger> that dood is up at all weird times :P
<jussi01> Hrm, is there a terminal plasmoid yet?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> needs some changes in konsole which will only get in 4.2
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what do fix_target_link_libraries patches do?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: where?
<JontheEchidna> in kdeutils
<JontheEchidna> debian
<jussi01> apachelogger: 4.2 will be in intrepid, no?
<apachelogger> probably reorder the libraries it is linked against
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you don't need to pull it in if it builds fine without it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: but make sure you mention it in KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: considering intrepid comes out next month and 4.2 comes out in january, I'd say no :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: actually I'm pbuilding with it at the moment
<JontheEchidna> (with the patch)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well you know my POV on patches ;-)
<apachelogger> having a useless patch doesn't exactly make it any better
<JontheEchidna> The patch basically adds this: ${KDE4_KDECORE_LIBS} ${KDE4_KIO_LIBS})
<JontheEchidna> to kgpg's link library target
<apachelogger> might be necessary for debian
<apachelogger> because they don't link recursive by default
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's what you were talking earlier about recursive building?
<apachelogger> yes, by default cmake in KDE 4.1 will link recursive so for example very low level deps will show up in the deb, while the actually content doesn't depend on that stuff at all
<apachelogger> but e.g. kdelibs does, so the application would be linked against the low level stuff as well
<apachelogger> which is of course a PITA when e.g. libc7 gets released ;-)
<apachelogger> rebuilding all of KDE \o/
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:GNU_IceCat_3.0.1-g1_about_lhe.png
<apachelogger> all the beauty of gtk :P
 * goatsocks likes the icecat logo
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what do you think about this one? bug 270006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270006 in adept "Adept should have an option to automatically download packages in the background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270006
<yuriy> isn't that an option in software properties?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, but I think he wants adept to download the packages
<JontheEchidna> then send out the notification
<JontheEchidna> which is quite silly imo
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what do I need to do when I'm done merging?
<JontheEchidna> make a debdiff?
<JontheEchidna> file a bug and upload everything?
<apachelogger> debdiff is enough
<apachelogger> well, bug + debdiff then subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<apachelogger> or better let me review the changes first :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, you would upload current ubuntu -> current debian, current ubuntu -> merge and current debian -> merge debdiffs
<apachelogger> makes it easier to avoid regressions
<JontheEchidna> so which do you wanna see first?
<JontheEchidna> debian + merged?
<JontheEchidna> s/+/->
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: all 3
<JontheEchidna> okie
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, I don't agree on the wont fix of bug 270006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270006 in adept "Adept should have an option to automatically download packages in the background" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270006
<JontheEchidna> why?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: IIRC software-properties-kde does have an option to auto-install secruity updates
<JontheEchidna> yeah, but that does everything in the background
<JontheEchidna> which you can do with normal updates too
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you can apt-get -d
<JontheEchidna> what does that do?
<apachelogger> there is no problem with downloading the stuff, then just let the user decide when to process the downloads
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just download but not install
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> but the user would still be notified about updates while they were downloading in the background
<apachelogger> just needs to be changed
 * JontheEchidna just thinks it's silly
<apachelogger> well, you could ask for the report's use case
 * apachelogger doesn't really think if you download the stuff as it comes in or all at once at update time
<apachelogger> ...does matter
<apachelogger> The windows usecase is pretty obvious, as it install stuff by default in background it can make doom very unentertaining ;--)
<JontheEchidna> I think in this case the user just wants to lower the percieved install time
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, that is understandable, isn't it?
<apachelogger> my laptop is updaing for half an hour now ;-)
<apachelogger> *updating
<ScottK> NCommander: Any word on kde4network and hppa?
<NCommander> ScottK: I sorta got sidetracked last night on it >.>;
<apachelogger> hm, that firefox eula thread is growing and growing and growin
 * apachelogger thinks it might eat malone
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent debdiffs
 * JontheEchidna just clicks ok on the eula and doesn't care
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/designer/kdepimwidgets.so really supposed to be in kdepim-dev for real and not as a symlink?
<apachelogger> ScottK: it's a qt designer pluign
<apachelogger> One wouldn't really need it at runtime.
<ScottK> OK, then we need to change kdepim-dev to arch any.
 * ScottK will add that to the upload he's prepping.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you check that nothin build-depends on kdeutils-dev?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yup
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kdeutils-dbg depends and suggests kdeutils ;-)
<JontheEchidna> oops, forgot to remove the suggests
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: changelog got one extra line
<apachelogger> and you broke the changelog
<JontheEchidna> broke it?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you take our changelog, search the last merge, then put in the changes debian did in the meanwhile
<JontheEchidna> so take all the changelog entries since our last merge from debian's changelog file
<JontheEchidna> and insert them in between the new merge and the last ubuntu change?
<ScottK> NCommander: Don't we need to get those binaries added to packages-arch-specific?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: technically you should order them
<apachelogger> according to version number
<JontheEchidna> well, whomever merged last forgot to bump up the debian number
<ScottK> apachelogger: I thought it was by date?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> might be
<ScottK> Usually that gets you the same answer, but not always.
 * apachelogger is rusty on merging
<NCommander> ScottK: You'll have to get it added in Debian, Ubuntu doesn't have its own p-a-s
<NCommander> Having the arch field should do the trick, I need to just test one last thing
<ScottK> OK, I'll be off for a while.
<apachelogger> ScottK: Ubuntu wiki doesn't tell
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just take a look at the changelog and check how jr did it
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: either he obliterated the changelog to, or we didn't have any differences
<JontheEchidna> s/differences/releases
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe check qt4-x11 or kde4libs
<apachelogger> he definitely merged one of these :P
 * JontheEchidna just ordered everything by date
<JontheEchidna> 22:30 < Riddell> emacs lets me edit both the new and old changelog files at once
<JontheEchidna> 22:31 < Riddell> I copy all the existing changelog file and use it to replace the entries from 0.9.6-1 in the new one
 * JontheEchidna doesn't get that
 * apachelogger neither 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I guess he is talking about split viewing
<JontheEchidna> well yeah
<apachelogger> which probably makes sense
<JontheEchidna> but, replace the entries in which file?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> you shouldn't realy replace stuff
<apachelogger> +l
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Riddell replaces all previous ubuntux entries with the entire debian changelog
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> certainly not best practice
<JontheEchidna> anyway, should ordering by date be good?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> notice anything else yet?
<apachelogger> nah, looks good otherwise
<JontheEchidna> kool
<NCommander> ew
<NCommander> That's bad merging
<apachelogger> ♥ no-merging
<apachelogger> now what did I want
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have time for a hardy ppa backport?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<JontheEchidna> what needs backported?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: gtk-qt-engine
<apachelogger> just need to know how
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think we should do a plain backport (just exchange the cdbs)
<apachelogger> gtk-qt-engine is hardcoding it's theme path to the .gtkrc, so even if -kde4 is installed it would use the qt 3 version
<JontheEchidna> whee
<JontheEchidna> ok, I'll do it in a little bit
<apachelogger> so we probably should replace gtk-qt-engine completely with the intrepid version and force the qt 3 version to disappear
<apachelogger> which fixes the flash crashes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://volatile-minds.blogspot.com/2008/09/trouble-with-kde-and-wifi-bcm43xx.html
<JontheEchidna> bug 270168 is real helpful
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270168 in adept "Kubuntu adept manager crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270168
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: lol
 * JontheEchidna likes the idea of renaming firefox to Godzilla Firecox
<knome> cox like cocks?
<JontheEchidna> fireroosters :P
<knome> bah
<JontheEchidna> interpret it how you will, but I got a chuckle out of it
<NCommander> How about Ferce Crud for the new FF :-)
 * apachelogger thinks half of launchpad is in revu-uploaders
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: I've got an FTBFS for you to look at.  how about samba4?
<ScottK-palm> Anyone here with Kubuntu Intrepid multi-head up for some testing?
<NCommander> ScottK-palm: I can be multi-head
<ScottK-palm> If you are, look in guidance-power-manager (sorry, don't have the bug #) and look for the most recently changed bug.
<ScottK-palm> It's got a patch that looks reasonable to meam but ought to get test.
<ScottK-palm> test/tested
<ScottK-palm> Gotta run.
<dsfds> THE BEST IRC SERVER ==> /server globalirc.zapto.org
<dsfds> THE BEST IRC SERVER ==> /server globalirc.zapto.org
<jpds> Quite.
<NCommander> jpds: do we have any ops in #kubuntu-*
<goatsocks> NCommander: Riddell opped himself the other day
<vorian> yes
<vorian> there are also staffers lurking here
<NCommander> I assume those are members of ubuntu-irc?
<goatsocks> the irc ip of the spammer matches the ip the spammed URL resolves too... looks like a joe-job ;)
<vorian> that spammer is no longer with us
<goatsocks> s/too/to/
<JontheEchidna> vorian: bug 269938 and bug 269896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269938 in krusader "FFe for krusader-2.0~svn6078" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269896 in plasmoid-lancelot "Feature freeze exception for plasmoid-lancelot 1.0.3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269896
<vorian> ta!
 * NCommander claps at vorian's magic
<vorian> hmm?
<vorian> i want magic!
<vorian> JontheEchidna: these wouldn't happen to be on revu would they?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: nope
<vorian> bother
<vorian> ok
<vorian> :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> somebody's been having fun with python this weekend
<vorian> whoa
<vorian> wind is picking up
<JontheEchidna> Heh: http://websvn.kde.org/tags/powerdevil/
<apachelogger> NCommander: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-07
<a|wen> Riddell: I've prepared an update for the kopete-facebook plugin fixing the "crash-on-exit" bug (and hopefully also the other crasher-bugs as they have somewhat similar backtraces)... http://awen.dk/packages/kopete-facebook/
<ryanakca> nixternal: lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu-theme-v2 has the theming... page.tpl.php ... It's for Drupal 5.13 ...
<nixternal> groovy, thanks ryanakca
<JontheEchinda> hrrrrMMMmm: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen-Molecule+KDE+%26+GTK%2B+unified+theme?content=103741
 * JontheEchinda considers another FFE :P
<ScottK> a|wen: The ooo-thumbnailer for KDE is in.
<a|wen> ScottK: thx a lot!
<ScottK> a|wen: No problem.  It was an easy package to review.
<a|wen> indeed a nice small package for once
<shtylman> ryanakca: you got any screenshots of your kubuntu site work?
<jjesse> ryanakca did nixternal ever get back to you in regards to help.kubuntu.org?
<nixternal> jjesse: it is on my TODO list
<jjesse> nixternal it better be :)  iwanted it out for jaunty :)
<nixternal> ya, that was impossible
<nixternal> our docs currently suck to turn into a web help system
<jjesse> yeah i know that
<jjesse> got my netbook reloaded so i'm good to start hacking again :)
<jussi01> Hey Riddell, when you wake up, did you report that bug about open office icons? I didnt get round to it as ubuntu-bug was crashing - if you didnt do it yet Ill do it soon.
<JontheEchinda> [14:12:03] * Riddell away until thursday
<JontheEchinda> on that note, it is 1 am and I should get to bed
<jussi01> JontheEchinda: oh... thanks :)
<nixternal> man, I hope they do something with the images/icons used in the slide show for the ubuntu installer...those images are horrid looking
 * nixternal notes people said something about "KDE 3 looks to cartoonish for me"
<nixternal> look at the pidgin image....holy shit that would scare me into stopping the install :p
 * jussi01 hugs nixternal
<ghostcube> morning
<a|wen> morning ghostcube
 * ghostcube getting some coffee 
<ghostcube> :D
<a|wen> any core-dev around? I've prepared an update for the kopete-facebook plugin (new upstream release) fixing the "crash-on-exit" bug (and hopefully also the other crasher-bugs as they have somewhat similar backtraces)... http://awen.dk/packages/kopete-facebook/
<neversfelde> bug #411020 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411020 in plasma-widget-stasks "stasks widget allocates panel space but won't show any window-symbol under kde4.3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411020
<a|wen> neversfelde: plasma-widget-stasks uploaded
<neversfelde> a|wen: thanks
<ghostcube> btw what is meant by needs a sponsor ?
<ghostcube> webspace ?
<ghostcube> or someone building it in its ppa
<neversfelde> ghostcube: someone who has the right to upload to ubuntu
<neversfelde> in this case a MOTU
<ghostcube> ahhh
<ghostcube> thx neversfelde
<ghostcube> cause if it meant webspace i had offered some
<ghostcube> :)
<neversfelde> enough webspace here >:)
<ghostcube> hö
<ghostcube> hö
<JontheEchinda> !grub | JontheEchinda
<ubottu> JontheEchinda, please see my private message
<Nightrose> i'm no longer able to connect to hidden networks after an upgrade
<Nightrose> worked before
<Nightrose> how can i go back to a previous version of knetworkmanager (?)
<ghostcube> apt-pining
<ghostcube> or how its called
<ghostcube> you can say what version to install
<ghostcube> but i forgotten how it works in detail
<neversfelde> http://wiki.kubuntu-de.org/Konfiguration/Programme_installieren/Paketmanagement/apt
<neversfelde> german only
<ScottK> a|wen: qjson is uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<ScottK> That'll need to get published before kopete-facebook can go.
<ghostcube> neversfelde: hmm i must bookmark the kubuntu wiki ... looks good
<ghostcube> :)
<neversfelde> :) needs much more work
<ScottK> NCommander: Would you please look at kdeplasma-addons FTBFS on armel?  It's the only thing we lack to have a complete armel Live CD.
<a|wen> ScottK: thx ... sure. kopete-facebook needs the new qjson to build
<shtylman> can someone take a look at the slides/kubuntu folder in: lp:~shtylman/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/kubuntu-slideshow  ... and add something to the konqueror page? as well as review the other text... the sooner the better :)
<agateau> Seems the discussion is slowing on Ayatana notifications,
<agateau> anyone of you did try it?
<agateau> Riddell: ScottK: seele: sebas: ^
<a|wen> agateau: the message notification thingy interacting with kopete/kmail atm?
<sebas> agateau: sorry, I'm totally swamped these days ... work/work, some tokamakstuff to wrap up and interesting code to write myself
<sebas> I hope the code review was useful for you
<agateau> a|wen: no, ayatana notifications
<neversfelde> agateau: what exactly needs testing?
<agateau> http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/plasma-ayatana-notifications/index.html
<agateau> neversfelde: a|wen ^
<agateau> sebas: it was, but I am still not sure porting to QGraphicsWidget would bring anything
<agateau> sebas: I also realize my first screenshot did not show the notifications were above windows,
<agateau> which may change your interpretation of them
<a|wen> oh, looks cool enough ... need to test that out
<neversfelde> ok, now I need a notification :)
<sebas> agateau: the QWidget / vs QGV thing is not so important right now (though doing it will allow you with Qt 4.6 to use QGraphicsEffect, a new effect API)
<sebas> for top-level widgets it isn't so useful right now
<agateau> sebas: ok
<sebas> But by all means, get this thing sorted with aseigo first
<sebas> I've only done a shallow technical review, I'm not up to speed about integration issues with xdg and stuff
<sebas> other than "I'd hate to see patches removing actions and I don't think automatically stripping actions or HTML from the notifications will produce good results"
<agateau> sebas: is this your voice or aaron?
 * a|wen thinks his KDE needs a restart after last update ... i'm loosing icons fast; and configuration dialogs gives strange warnings
<agateau> because I am afraid I won't go anywhere showing this to aaron
<sebas> my ignorant opinion
<sebas> the review was mine
<agateau> he will just say what you just said about actions and won't bother looking at the techy parts
<sebas> Well, the actions part is pretty clear
<sebas> nobody except Canonical thinks it's a good idea
<sebas> xfce, gnome, kde, ...
<agateau> note that I originally did not remove actions
<sebas> To me this looks very much like a dead end
<neversfelde> agateau: I got a message via kopete, it was shown a notification, but only for the first message, the second was not shown and the plasma-desktop crashed
<agateau> neversfelde: ouch
<agateau> do you have the backtrace?
<sebas> one thing that needs to be sorted here is where the sweet spot is between Ayatana and Plasma, since design ideas are partly overlapping and don't match
<sebas> like the exact margining and stuff (I think you fixed that already)
<neversfelde> ah, quassel works :)
<neversfelde> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/36
<agateau> sebas: yes, I removed quite a few hardcoded margins
<sebas> And the simple fact the the panel and notification area in KDE is in a different place than in GNOME
<sebas> good :)
<neversfelde> and kmail, too
<agateau> sebas: I want to make it possible to configure the position of the notification on the desktop
<sebas> I'm also a bit disappointed that the first thing to show is a complete reimplementation, not a gradual improvement of the current plasma notifications
<sebas> which would make way more sense to me
<sebas> would also politically be smart to first tackle the parts that are common ground
<agateau> sebas: I would not call this a complete reimplementation... lots of code is kept in common
<agateau> much more than my previous separate-binary version
<sebas> well, it doesn't improve the current notifications in PLasma at all
<sebas> it's a separate running app, doesn't tie in with teh system tray (neither new spec nor implementation in Plasma)
<agateau> it's not a separate running app
<sebas> even if it uses Plasma::Theme, it's pretty useless for us and from PLasma POV it's simply duplicating work
<agateau> where did you read this?
<sebas> well, widget-thingie
<sebas> it works around plasma, rather than integrated into
<agateau> it's a patch against the systemtray applet
<agateau> how can this be "not integrated"?
<agateau> it's as much integrated as Plasma Tooltips are integrated into Plasma
<neversfelde> ok, second time testing it with kopete, there was no crash, probably coincidence
<agateau> neversfelde: I am afraid the crash may have to do with message indicator, not the ayatana notificiatinos
<sebas> agateau: well, it supplies a completely different widget to do the same as the current notifications
<agateau> sebas: true
<sebas> But yeah, I don't really feel like fixing technical things that are so much in the air right now
<agateau> I would have happily reused the Tooltip widget, if it were public
<neversfelde> agateau: maybe, I removed it for the second test
<sebas> I'd rather work on code myself tbh, this political thing costs me too much of my energy
<sebas> agateau: maybe it makes sense to make it public then
<agateau> I think one really need to use it for one day or two, to make an opinion on it
<sebas> (just a guess)
<agateau> could be nice
<sebas> yeah, that costs time, and Plasma is for me very much a spare time thing right now
<agateau> if you are running Karmic, you can use the binary I uploaded
<sebas> And as I said, I don't want to invest what from upstream POV very much looks like a dead horse
<agateau> I understand this, I just believe it needs to be experienced before being rejected
<sebas> does anyone know if you can compile the nvidia brinary driver with a current 2.6.31 kernel?
<ScottK> agateau: From my perspective until Ayatana moves off of the 'No actions' approach, it's not going anywhere.
<dtchen> sebas: yes, you can compile 185.18.36
<sebas> dtchen: ah, tried 190 as well?
<agateau> ScottK: you agreed with seele to remove them as par of the experience!
<neversfelde> I am not sure about these "lighter notifications", but for now, I like them :). They shouldn't be on top, but I guess this was discussed before.
<dtchen> sebas: i have not
<ScottK> agateau: I agree Ayatana can do what it wants with it's Ayatana experience.  That's not the same as agreeing that all of Ayatana's design choices are good ones.
<seele> agateau: not going anywhere in terms of upstream or default
<agateau> neversfelde: indeed :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<sebas> I think that removing actions programmatically is bound to break, and removing them as patches to apps is broken as well, since it'll divert upstream from downstream (best case) or confuse app developers (worst case)
<agateau> ScottK: ok
<seele> although i'm concerned about this v2 roadmap and the mi turning into something more than just an indicator
<sebas> By now, canonical should have found out that it's just a really bad idea
<agateau> sebas: you know I tried to remove them from apps in an upstream-friendly way,
<sebas> which?
<agateau> sebas: adding the necessary api to kdelibs,
<agateau> sebas: but the patch was rejected
<ScottK> seele: I think much of that stems from the idea of removing the systray icons for the apps using MI, but the systray icons do more than just raise the window (not sure however).
<sebas> Right, that's the "worst case" part I
<sebas> m talking about
<sebas> Offering API to decide what to show has one effect: app developers will need to implement notifications twice
<sebas> which will lead to shit UIs, because they won't, or just forget to check capabilities
<agateau> sebas: you know that even on KDE you are not sure to get your actions?
<agateau> and that other systems do not support them, or not as completly
<sebas> This is API for a large number of developers, it needs to be clear and easy
<sebas> agateau: yes, I know it's part of the spec even, I just think it's a very broken concept
<agateau> Not having support for this makes it impossible for example to integrate with mac OS or windows notifications
<agateau> because they have very limited support for actions
<agateau> like only one action: clicking the bubble
<agateau> and you also know that with a proper kde desktop, you can miss your actions?
<sebas> dtchen: I'll try 2.6.31-rc9 with 190, thanks
<agateau> if the user disable "notify by popup" and enable "notify by sound", you don't get actions
<seele> agateau: your mockup is OK. although I'm not sure what you mean by "Do no handle notifications"
<sebas> yay for fiber to the home office, btw: 28,678,054  3.10M/s   in 8.9s
<seele> do you mean "Disable visual notifications">
<agateau> seele: right now, it's possible to toggle whether Plasma handles notifications or not,
<seele> is that an option available in the KDE config? or can you only do that in a config file?
<agateau> It is
<agateau> if you open the configuration dialog for the system tray,
 * sebas << dinner
<agateau> the go to "Information"
<agateau> you get a set of checkboxes
<seele> right, but that should be configuration for any notifications
<seele> not just plasma notifications
<seele> that configures the content of the notifications
<seele> this mockup you sent me configures the visual display of the notifications
<agateau> the checkbox does not configure this:
<agateau> right now, when an app sends a notification, it goes through a binary named knotify4,
<agateau> which can handle all the different notification presentation,
<agateau> (sound, popup, logfile)...
<seele> right
<agateau> in the case of a popup, knotify4 looks if there is a "popup server" on dbus
<seele> but that is configured at the application
<agateau> and sends notification to it if it's there
<agateau> the checkbox means "should plasma presents itself as a popup server"
<wstephenson> hi, can you update the knetworkmanager packages again?  i have a lot of duplicate BRs for fixed bugs
<seele> i still dont know what that means
<agateau> if knotify4 does not find a popup server, it will fallback to its own passive popups
<seele> ok.. but why do we want users to be able to configure that?
<agateau> (gray windows, with thin black borders)
<seele> we want them to use the plasma popups
<agateau> seele: i don't think so, but upstream allows such configuration
<seele> and i still dont understand which option in the systray config toggles that
<agateau> oh
<agateau> I just realized you are probably running kde4.2
<seele> well i'm also looking at the configuration.png screenshot on your notifications webpage
<seele> and i'm runing 4.3.1
<agateau> ok, then right click on the (i) in the systray,
<agateau> go to "System Tray settings"
<agateau> then "Information"
<agateau> you should see the checkboxes
<agateau> similar to my screenshot but with checkboxes aligned to the right
<seele> right
<agateau> (I reversed the order because it did not fit with my changes)
<seele> but doesnt that just toggle visibility of that content? not change it from plasma to knotify visual style?
<agateau> it will fall back to knotify
<agateau> (at least it did before KDE notifications changed to use freedesktop spec)
<agateau> now it will probably start notification-daemon (a gtk popup server)
<agateau> or... notify-osd :)
<seele> ok well that's stupid
<agateau> so should I just get rid of this third radio button?
<seele> yes, the mockup you sent me should only be a configuration for the visual style of the popups
<seele> so KDE or Ayatana, and the position selection widget you have for Ayatana is good
<seele> also, if it doesnt look too crowded, the contextual "Preview" buttons are good
<ScottK> agateau: Did you get feedback from Sput or EgS on your quassel patch?  I didn't see it go upstream yet.
<seele> but make sure they are disabled if the option is not selected
<agateau> seele: ok, thanks
<agateau> ScottK: no :/
<ScottK> OK.  I think we need to get sorted out what they will accept and what not.
<agateau> ScottK: you probably know them better than me
<ScottK> agateau: You're probably caring more than me.
<agateau> ScottK: :)
<agateau> ScottK: actually didn't sput say on the #quassel channel he would prefer to keep this ubuntu only until libindicate is more widespread?
<ScottK> agateau: I think he said until after 0.5 is released.
<agateau> ScottK: ok
<agateau> kid time, have to go
<agateau> will check with Sput regarding the status of the indicate patch
<allee-k_> ScottK: wstephenson had asked for a new knetworkmanager upload (mhmm, plasma-widget-networkmanagement 0.1~svn1017841 was uploaded 3 days ago)
<wstephenson> allee-k_: ah, that is new enough.  i have 44 dupe bugreports from people using a 2-week-old version
<wstephenson> but you should update the package version number, it's been 0.9 for months now
<ScottK> ok
<ScottK> Nightrose: Did you get your knetworkmanager problem solved?
<wstephenson> tell your package checkin guardians that it was just a mistake, the code has been 0.9 level since 1010000 or so
<ScottK> wstephenson: We did have some complaints of regressions.  I do not, unfortunately, have details.
<ScottK> OK.
<Nightrose> ScottK: nope :(
<ScottK> wstephenson: Is there any point in updating past what we have now?
<Nightrose> no time to fiddle with it
<wstephenson> ScottK: i had some reports too. 2/3 of them are fixed by the latest code, and i am working on the other fix now.
<wstephenson> Nightrose: what kind of problem?
<ScottK> wstephenson: Would you please ping me when you have the fix committed?  I'll try and update ours.
<Nightrose> wstephenson: can't connect to hidden netwok since update
<Nightrose> wep
<wstephenson> ScottK: roger
<wstephenson> Nightrose: hmm, hidden network support was the focus of my last commits (a week ago friday)
<Nightrose> wstephenson: it worked before the last update
<wstephenson> Nightrose: svn or deb update?
<Nightrose> now i don't have wifi here at fregl's place ;-)
<Nightrose> deb
<allee-k_> wstephenson: only problem I remeber is that sometimes I get wlan + eth0 with assigned IP.  I've fixed it with turning off wireless or unplug the cable
<wstephenson> allee-k_: you mean both interfaces are active at the same time?
<allee-k_> wstephenson: yes.
<wstephenson> allee-k_: that's performing correct with regards to spec :)
<Nightrose> wstephenson: if i get a fixed package until say tomorrow morning i can test - then i'll have to go home again where i have no wifi to test
<wstephenson> Nightrose: i guess you have the package allee-k_ mentioned above?
<Nightrose> i think so
<allee-k_> wstephenson: but route does not like this part of the spec ;)  And 0.5 ages ago refused to fullfill the spec too ;)
<wstephenson> allee-k_: NM only assigns default route to one interface. perhaps you have a static networking setup in /etc/network/interfaces that conflicts with NM?
<allee-k_> wstephenson: nevertheless a bit THANK YOU for your nm frontend work !!!!!
<wstephenson> allee-k_: yw.  asac is the guy to go to about ubuntu NM integration though
<allee-k_> wstephenson: no only auto lo in interfaces file.
<wstephenson> allee-k_: how is your routing broken then?
<allee-k_> wstephenson: hug asac in my name when you meet him
<wstephenson> allee-k_: will do.  if you have some interesting manual routing requirements for your network then open a bko bug to support providing routing table entries in knm4.  otherwise if it breaks with 2 dhcp setups active, either your dhcp is broken or there is a problem in the ubuntu NM integration, tell asac in #nm about that please.
 * wstephenson is away home
<allee-k_> wstephenson: I would have to check/retry.  Only thing I know was that http, ssh, i.e. tcp was dead and as soon as I unplugged/switched of one interface internet worked again (I assumed the 2 different IPs confused)
<wstephenson> allee-k_: NM assigns the default route according to some fixed rules
<allee-k_> wstephenson: no special reuirement.  At home and work, I get IPs via dhcp and eth and wlan are in the same subnet
<wstephenson> so if you bring up an ssh connection after wlan0 comes up, then eth0 comes up after that, eth0 gets the default route and your ssh session is broken.  that's NM's problem
<wstephenson> anyway, gotta go.
<Nightrose> wstephenson: ScottK: actually thinking about it it might have broken before and i just didn't test it with hidden networks...
<ScottK> OK.
<Nightrose> i havn't been using this network for 3 or 4 weeks
<Nightrose> hmmm or not
<ScottK> a|wen: The CMake check in kopete-facebook is checking for module 'QJson>=0.5'.  If 0.6 is really required, please let upstream know they need to check for it.
<ScottK> a|wen: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<shtylman> seele: can you take a look at the kubuntu slides?
<declanmg> Looking to package a very simple Qt Ruby app for Kubuntu. Any pointers to useful articles? I heard that Ruby apps are a bit tricky package.
<smarter> declanmg: you could look at apturl-kde, it uses the KDE Ruby bindings(Korondum)
<ghostcube> wb :)
<seele> shtylman: kubuntu slides for what?
<Monika|K> maybe the slideshow that appears during the installation process, where there is only an Ubuntu one now
<ScottK> Yes.  That's the one.
<a|wen> ScottK: they have already fixed the cmake check to qjson>=0.6 in their VCS
<a|wen> and thanks!
<ScottK> OK.  Good to know.
<ScottK> NCommander: Nevermind on armel build fixes.  sebas helped me out.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-08
<Daskreech> Is there a way to run a GUI app from the CLI for another user?
<Daskreech> Krunner is screwed
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping, can you email me a list of organizations (educational, business, government, non-profit, etc) that are using Kubuntu? I have the french government at the moment. I was going to use the Canary Islands, but they're using a) a derivative, and b) it was only until the start of 2009
<ScottK> ryanakca: Riddell's offline until Thursday.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Bummer. Well, if anybody else can provide me with a list, please do, otherwise, I can wait until he gets back...
<shtylman> seele: for the slideshow during install
<shtylman> I need the text reviewed and more text added to the konqueror page
<nixternal> shtylman: who is doing the text?
<ghostcube> morning
<markey> "It's no secret that when it comes to technology news sites, OSNews isn't exactly the cream of the crop."
<markey> isn't that so
<markey> what a stupid article: http://www.osnews.com/story/22113/Kubuntu_Gets_Some_Love
<jussi01> markey: oh dear. who wrote that?
<jussi01> So USB creator is still borked. Yay for fun :)
<shtylman> nixternal: I did the current text mostly as a placeholder
<rgreening> jussi01: try from my PPA
<jussi01> rgreening: for karmic?
<rgreening> new version 0.2.5 isn't relaeased yet, but I have a beta in my PPA that does.
<rgreening> yes
<jussi01> ahh, ok. I just went meh and burned the disc.
<rgreening> Im hoping we can release 0.2.5 soon
<jussi01> so burned the disc and made the usb from that
<rgreening> 0.2.4 got horribly broken
<jussi01> which worked fine.
<rgreening> I just uploaded 0.2.5~beta4 to my PPA... testing would be welcome :) (once it builds)
<rgreening> lp:~roderick-greening
<jussi01> rgreening: Ill give it a go in a while.
<rgreening> excellent. ty
<ghostcube> Kubuntu is a distribution which always felt a bit like the stepchild Canonical never really wanted to have
<ghostcube> wtf ?? who wrote this crap
<rgreening> yeah. I saw that article. some people will write anything without even contacting the devs for questions. Not real journalism at all.
<rgreening> I wish some of the people would act like real journalists...
<rgreening> ha
<ghostcube> heh
<rgreening> os news needs a smack for publishing utter crap
<ghostcube> haha
<ghostcube> anyone owns an botnet ?
<ghostcube> rofl
<rgreening> lol
<jussi01> rgreening: argh. waitign for the build...
<jussi01> someone link me to the build queue?
<rgreening> jussi01: 4 hours wait apparantly... grr... https://edge.launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive/ppa/+build/1208123
<rgreening> jussi01: you can download the beta3 maybe... it should still be available in PPA
<rgreening> beta3 works too.
<jussi01> rgreening: doesnt look that way :(
<jussi01> grumble.
<rgreening> jussi01: if you add the PPA see if it comes up
<jussi01> rgreening: could you just mail me a 386 deb?
<rgreening> https://edge.launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive/ppa/+files/usb-creator-kde_0.2.5~beta3_all.deb
<jussi01> ooh, fanks
<rgreening> https://edge.launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive/ppa/+files/usb-creator-common_0.2.5~beta3_all.deb
<rgreening> you need both the common and kde deb
<rgreening> dpkg -i usb-creator-common_0.2.5~beta3_all.deb usb-creator-kde_0.2.5~beta3_all.deb
<jussi01> rgreening: yeps :D
<rgreening> cool. beta4 mostly updated the gtk stuff
<jussi01> rgreening: still got a bit of an issue...
<jussi01> rgreening: the format button dont work.
<rgreening> jussi01: intentional at the moment. it was explicitly disabled due to issues with the back-end support
<rgreening> jussi01: devicekit-disks (used by back-end) has an issue. There is an open bug reprt on it. See:https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23541
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23541 in operations "PartitionTableCreate method times out when 'none' is specified as a parameter." [Normal,New]
<jussi01> rgreening: oh...
 * jussi01 goes to try remember how to format properly in kde...
<rgreening> jussi01: it's being worked on. I believe evand is trying to get a work around in the meantime.
<rgreening> jussi01: sudo fdisk <dev>
<rgreening> jussi01: delete the partitions and create a new one
<rgreening> jussi01: mark it a bootable and set the type to 'b' Fat 32
<rgreening> jussi01: then save and exist fdisk.
<jussi01> rgreening: I got to figure out which /dev it is first :D
<rgreening> jussi01: now mkfs.vfat on the partition
<rgreening> dmesg after pluggin it in
<rgreening> should tell you /dev/sdc1 or somethnig like that
<jussi01> ahh, sdb. (and good point)
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<rgreening> d to delete
<rgreening> n for new
<rgreening> t for type
<rgreening> a for bootable flag
<rgreening> w to save
<rgreening> :)
<jussi01> do I want extended or primary?
<jussi01> rgreening: ok, I went for primary, 1. How do I know the partition now to run mkfs.vfat on?
<jussi01> oh never mind...
<jussi01> headdesk
<jussi01> rgreening: It didnt work. :/
<jussi01> rgreening: the created USB says that it hasnt got an OS, remove and reboot.
<rgreening> jussi01: weird
<rgreening> jussi01: can you mount the usb stick?
<rgreening> jussi01: can you verify the FS is vfat?
<rgreening> jussi01: and did you remember to set eh bootable flag to on for the partition?
<rgreening> jussi01: it should look something like this in fdisk:
<rgreening>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<rgreening> /dev/sdc1   *           1        1012     2007777    b  W95 FAT32
<rgreening> notice the '*' for bootable and 'b  W95 FAT32' for FS type
<rgreening> jussi01: also the fdisk anbd mkfs commands need to be done while the stick is unmounted else it gets corrupted.
<siegie> When i select encrypted home, the swap partition wil also be encrypted. This means that hibernate can't work. Could hibernate be removed from the menu in the case of encrypted swap?
<rgreening> siegie: I think swap unencryption occurs early on so it should work (unless you tested and it doesn't). In the later case, file a bug report aboutit.
<siegie> rgreening: it doesn't work in my case. When I look at the bluprint specification "Ubuntu installations with Home Directory Encryption selected should encrypt swap space and disable hibernation capabilities. " with tell my that hibernation wil be disabled. It's maybe the case in ubuntu but not kubuntu. I just want to make sure that kubuntu will not be forgotten with new features in ubuntu.
<rgreening> siegie: oh, didn't realize that. Riddell ^
<JontheEchidna> Riddell is away unitl thursday
<JontheEchidna> *until
<nixternal> shtylman: if you need me to do the text write up stuff, let me know...marketing and that kind of stuff is my background :)
<rgreening> jussi01: evand has released 0.2.5 usb-creator-kde. SO I expect it to be uploaded and building soonish
<yuriy> hmm this might be nice for the feedback plasmoid http://amroth.coldshock.net/kmess/blog/generally-kmess/allowing-user-feedback-with-likeback/
<maco> hey what was it about a kubuntu firefox package?
<maco> i dont suppose itd be possible to teach firefox to say "Ubuntu" in its User Agent when logged into gnome and "Kubuntu" when in KDE so that we show up as "Kubuntu"?
<maco> (right now, all ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu users show as ubuntu)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: batl10n for l10n packages :P
<apachelogger> actually, I seem to remember that I told you once already :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: should we do it?
<JontheEchidna> seems to be a matter of somebody having enough bandwidth
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can't hurt, though I find it mostly pointless
<apachelogger> it will be difficult to communicate to users that they need to install kde-l10n-$theircode
<apachelogger> even considering that the ppa users are probably more advanced ones anyway
<JontheEchidna> should the langpacks depend on their corresponding kde-l10n?
<apachelogger> they should
<apachelogger> Riddell said that arne was going to implement that for karmic
<apachelogger> but it's not yet done there either
<JontheEchidna> so basically jaunty is screwed for KDE 4.3 translations, oh well
<apachelogger> yeps, because I wasn't enough of a PITA when I backported kde-l10n for hardy back in the days :(
 * JontheEchidna wonders if the templates for the packages with abort -> cancel string changes have been imported to rosetta yet
<apachelogger> good thing it is so easy to check, huh? :S
<JontheEchidna> if only one could search the entire source package
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I can't reproduce the language-selector issue
<JontheEchidna> hmm, maybe it's fixed then
<apachelogger> when I close install-package l-s just goes ahead
<JontheEchidna> cool
<apachelogger> then reports that the packages have been installed
<JontheEchidna> huh
<apachelogger> which is a bug of it's own but lower profile
<JontheEchidna> well, at least it doesn't hange with the grey screen anymore
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> closing as fixed
<apachelogger> reporting new bug :D
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kdepim/+pots/akregator/es/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=abort
<JontheEchidna> Still has abort strings in the template, meaning that those three strings are totally untranslated
<apachelogger> prepare the suse-like translations system I say
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe we didn\t change them?
<apachelogger> or did we?
<JontheEchidna> we changed them for a papercut
<apachelogger> well, those strings as well :{
<apachelogger> :P
<JontheEchidna> and we have a bug report about that last string
<apachelogger> darn you qwerty
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh welly
<JontheEchidna> "Abort fetches" was changed to "Cancel fetches" and shows up as English :(
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> you are wrong
<apachelogger> our change were incomplete
<apachelogger> take a look at the diff
<apachelogger> -    stopAction->setText(i18n("&Abort Fetches"));
<apachelogger> +    stopAction->setText(i18n("C&ancel Fetches"));
<apachelogger> not "abort fetch"
<apachelogger> eh, fetch aborted even
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<apachelogger> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kdepim/+pots/akregator/es/281/+translate
<apachelogger> that one is actually translated
 * JontheEchidna wonders how many languages that string will actually be translated in
<apachelogger> 5
<apachelogger> if we are lucky
<apachelogger> I am quite sure german will not be translated
<JontheEchidna> :(
<apachelogger> oh
<dpm> apachelogger: JontheEchidna: I've heard this change for the first time, so I don't think translators would know about it. Could you guys e-mail ubuntu-translators about it?
<apachelogger> oh, no one wrote a mail
<apachelogger> no wonder my system is all englishy :D
 * apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna into producing some content there
<JontheEchidna> "halp, translate stringz pl0x" :P
<apachelogger> also I was wrong when I said that language-selector reports success where there is none ... it actually checks the exit code, which is 0 if install-package is properly quit
<JontheEchidna> I'll try to find all the places where the abort strings were changed
<JontheEchidna> then send off an email
<apachelogger> if for example it gets xkilled l-s will tell the user in a friendly manner that the language could not be set
<dpm> :) Just a brief e-mail announcing the changes will do
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: gypsy branch every package branch and grep :)
<JontheEchidna> dpm: ok, I like that better
<apachelogger> lazy b.. :P
<dpm> I could do it myself, but you guys know better which changes
<apachelogger> good nus everyone, qt-language-selector is bugfree (reportwise at least)
<JontheEchidna> \0/
<apachelogger> if anyone cares to improve the UI though...
<apachelogger> makes me wanna throw up every single time I see it
 * JontheEchidna wonders when UI freeze is
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so what does gdebi do to prevent premature exits?
<JontheEchidna> uhh... I haven't checked actually
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> so it might not do anything about it at all? :P
<JontheEchidna> I did test that
<apachelogger> now where do I find a deb that gdebi does not refuse to install due to newer version being installed -.-
<apachelogger> dantti: pling pling
<dantti> apachelogger: hey
<JontheEchidna> huh, it does close. I really thought I tested that
<apachelogger> dantti: hola, can we haz --refresh (to refersh package cache) and multi-argument support for the name based installation?
<JontheEchidna> I do know for a fact that adept does this, though
<JontheEchidna> the question is... how the heck does it do it?
<dantti> apachelogger: hmm you want kpk to have --refresh and --instal-package pkg1 pkg2 pkg3?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> I actually have a hack for tha latter somewhere on my netbook ... I got a bit bored one might say ;)
<dantti> apachelogger: well iirc you already can install multiple packages..
<apachelogger> dantti: yeah, but that requires multiple options
<apachelogger> so --install pkg1 --install pkg2 --install pkg3
<dantti> for the refresh part I can add that option, (I'll also add it to the DBus session interface) so i can remove some code from kded
<apachelogger> which is not very user friendly and requires more code in applications using this particular option
<dantti> apachelogger: well the problem i had is that when dolphin (for example) calls kpk with multiple packages i can't distinguich what are they..
<apachelogger> dantti: pardon?
<dantti> apachelogger: if you can give me a patch to test, I have some other stuff (more important imo) to do now, but surelly if in the future i find out how to deal with both cases I'll change it
<dantti> apachelogger: the problem is that i tryied to do that, (the --install-pkg) but i had some limitations..
<dantti> if you have a patch i can test it..
<apachelogger> dantti: well, in theory you only need to change it for the install by name case .
<apachelogger> don't care about the file name stuff ;-)
<dantti> apachelogger: I'll put on my todo.. I'm finishing the new simulate ui..
<apachelogger> supporting multiple arguments for both would actually require a pretty similar implementation ... basically you need to create the qstringlist yourself by iterating over args.arg(i)
<apachelogger> dantti: I'll send you my changes later today for some inspiration :)
<dantti> apachelogger: ok, thanks :)
<apachelogger> oh dear lord, update-manager started installing stuff
<apachelogger> beware apachelogger's broken machine -.-
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, I can close the gdebi installation dialog
<apachelogger> also seems to interrupt the installation
<ScottK> Can't gdebi go away?
<apachelogger> ScottK: install-package depends on it
<apachelogger> also it is more userfriendly than kpk at this point
<apachelogger> so first I'd nuke install-package and then hunt down gdebi
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the only sensible solution I can think about: reimplement kapplication and override it's quit slot, to prevent quitting
<apachelogger> or at least display a warning and exit with non-0 exit code
<apachelogger> this pykde stuff cracks me up
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:  oh well, let's just get install-package replaced by kpk
<apachelogger> not worth digging in that mess
<spstarr> hmm
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Agreed. RESOLVED WHOGIVESASHIT
<apachelogger> nice resolution tag
<apachelogger> must remember
<apachelogger> KDE detected that one or more internal sound devices were removed.
<apachelogger> Do you want KDE to permanently forget about these devices?
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> oh and networkmanager is also installed again
<apachelogger> how I hate distupgrades -.-
<spstarr> yeah, I will get a PPA setup for Qt 4.6/KDE trunk for people wanting to play, it will take time though at least for the KDE bits, I dont build of all of KDE daily, just the parts I use mainly for development
<shtylman> nixternal: lp:~shtylman/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/kubuntu-slideshow ... in the slides/kubuntu folder , if you could take a look at the verbage that would be great :)
<shtylman> apachelogger: still need that installer style package?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-09
<JontheEchidna> vorian: could you take a look at bug 426550 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426550 in kio-beagle "[FFE] New upstream release (kio-beagle 0.4.0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426550
<nixternal> shtylman: will do
<shtylman> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> shtylman: do the slides have to be exactly what you have thus far? I feel it would be better to have topics instead of apps... ie. Welcome (About Kubuntu) -> Internet (Konqi/Arora/Firefox) -> Personal Information Management (Kontact/KMail/Calendar/Contacts) -> Multimedia (Amarok/Kaffeine/whatever) -> Socializing (Kopete/Choqok/whatever) -> Office Suite (take a guess) -> Accessibility -> Installing Software -> Get Help (Docs and such) ->
<nixternal> something to that effect, not necessarily in that order
<shtylman> nixternal: nope...they can be in any order and feel free to add more slides/remove slides
<nixternal> oh you rock dude :)
<shtylman> they do have to adhere to the layout though
<nixternal> right, the layout is sweet :)
<shtylman> I made the current order and content up to get something going...but feel free to make it whatever
<nixternal> I will put a little spin on it and run it past you and the others
<shtylman> sounds good
<shtylman> if you ping me and I am not here....just shoot me an email...I don't have access to IRC at work..but email I do
<nixternal> roger that, thanks
<vorian> JontheEchidna: looking
<nixternal> ScottK: are we shipping Arora or is Konqi still going to be our browser?
<ScottK> nixternal: Konqi
<ScottK> Arora on the dvd.
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> hrmm...
<nixternal> ScottK: is choqok getting installed by default?
 * ScottK checks
<nixternal> can't remember if that was decided or not
<ScottK> According to the live CD manifest, no.
<ScottK> nixternal: Checked the seeds.  It's on the dvd.
<vorian> qwit is a nice app, it's small enough for the cd 8-)
<nixternal> only for twitter? choqok rocks my socks off
<nixternal> it should be a serious contender for being on the cd
<vorian> nixternal: it does twitter and identi.ca
<nixternal> I would like to know how and why the other distros are having no probs with cd space and applications like we do
<vorian> it only depends on qt, so it's much quicker
<nixternal> hell, most even ship with kdegames
<vorian> yeah
 * ScottK has been doing netbook stuff on both identi.ca and twitter and has gotten hugely more response from twitter.
<nixternal> ScottK: ditto :)
<nixternal> I have been using twitter a bit more than identi.ca honestly
<vorian> tritto
<ScottK> It works.
<nixternal> twitto :p
<vorian> :)
<vorian> i mean't tri as in 3
<nixternal> I have a huge writers/designers block going on
<nixternal> I want to help with the slideshows, but I am absolutely retarded right now
<nixternal> the past 2 days I have been patching and sealing one hell of a driveway
<vorian> yikes
<nixternal> got a new power washer too...so tomorrow I am going to spend a little time power washing the patios, shed, and sides of the house :)
<vorian> haha
<ScottK> Earlier I saw you were fantisizing about Gnome.
<vorian> what psi?
<ScottK> At least is wasn't Vista this time.
<nixternal> pfft
<refic> spstarr: 23:46:39 < spstarr> yeah, I will get a PPA setup for Qt 4.6/KDE trunk for people wanting to play, it will take time though at least for the KDE bits, I dont build of all of KDE daily, just the parts I use mainly for development
<refic> good :)
<spstarr> :)
<spstarr> refic: I'll probably scrape the existing deb packaging and script up some stuff to pull nightly svn into bzip2balls or so
<spstarr> should be easy as long as things don't change too much
<refic> spstarr: alright
<apachelogger> shtylman: pretty pretty please :)
<jussi01> rgreening: the new usb creator worked well. still no formatting tho
<rgreening> jussi01: yeah, hopefully 0.2.6 will have this fixed. We also hope to have policykit integration by then (fingers crossed) so we can kiss Kdesudo good-bye and good riddance :)
<jussi01> yippee
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ScottK: are we thinking on implementing Qt 4.6 for Karmic? TP1 is now available for testing...
<ScottK> rgreening: NO.
<rgreening> dang. lol
<JontheEchidna> hahaha
<ScottK> We don't want to be out of sync with KDE and Qt versions again.
<JontheEchidna> That would be Kubuntu 9.10, codename "We will have no credibility ever again" version :P
<ScottK> There was recently some discussion about Qt 4.6 on the KDE ml and it lookst like 4.6 will be supported with KDE 4.4.
<JontheEchidna> I don't think even Fedora would do something that crazy
<Riddell> hola
<ScottK> Whoa.
<ScottK> hola Riddell
<Riddell> did I miss anything?
<ScottK> Riddell: http://d0od.blogspot.com/2009/09/karmic-netbook-remix-review.html
<rgreening> hey Riddell
<rgreening> I almost had a cow yesterday.. I though the meeting was yesterday and I missed it. hahah...
 * ScottK notes Adept uploads happening in Debian.
<ScottK> It'd be nice if someone would make it build here.
<JontheEchidna> I tried locally yesterday^
<JontheEchidna> built-in libept (wth?) ftbfs with our gcc
<ScottK> Yep.
 * JontheEchidna wonders if libept proper fails too...
<JontheEchidna> I seem to recall it having gcc 4.2 issues once upon a time as well
<ScottK> cjwatson is currently considering the runes needed to convince LP to rebuild the archive, so we should know soonish.
<JontheEchidna> /tmp/buildd/adept-3.0~beta7.2/ept/debtags/vocabulary.cc: In member function 'std::string ept::debtags::Vocabulary::tagShortName(int) const':
<JontheEchidna> /tmp/buildd/adept-3.0~beta7.2/ept/debtags/vocabulary.cc:192: error: invalid conversion from 'const char*' to 'char*'
<apachelogger> ScottK: eww, remix
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yeah.  It's not perfect, but I'll take it.
<apachelogger> so how comes that kde not-even-alpha beats canonical supposed-to-be-alpha software?
<wstephenson> what's the package name of the plasma-applet-networkmanager debuginfo package?
<apachelogger> wstephenson: plasma-applet-networkmanager-dbg I would suppose
<ScottK> It'd be plasma-networkmanagement-dbg or dbgsym
<wstephenson> apachelogger: guessing, canonical doesn't care if kubuntu ships borken non-alpha stuff?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nah, needs the dbgsym repos
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ewww
<apachelogger> who did that?
<ScottK> wstephenson: No.  The point was our stuff was the stuff not crashing (plasma-netbook)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: debian
<apachelogger> can we haz -dbg plz?
<wstephenson> could one of you give me a 2 line instruction what repo to register and how, and what -dbg package to install? i'm getting loads of bad backtraces from 9.04 users
<JontheEchidna> This repo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<JontheEchidna> well, the repo on that wiki
<JontheEchidna> then plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dbgsym
<apachelogger> ScottK: also, wil the fac that netbook entered workspace and is scheduled for 4.4 have any affect on our deployment plans for karmic? ... quality?
<JontheEchidna> though since it's a ppa package in 9.04 it probably won't be there....
<wstephenson> i'm still listening :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's limited out ability to track further feature improvements as they've moved hard onto 4.4.  It doesn't directly limit our ability to ship what we planned.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: which is the main reason I find the seperated repo rather awful
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah...
<apachelogger> wstephenson: it really depends on the precise version of the package
<JontheEchidna> at the least, it should only be a 5 minute job to make a -dbg package for the 9.04 backports
<wstephenson> apachelogger: most people haven't told me the svn revision, but the app version is 0.8 so it's a newish version
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we should hook into our dh/cdbs magic and make them create dbg packages for everything and the universe
<wstephenson> apachelogger: in any case it's the kde4 knetworkmanager not the plasmoid
<apachelogger> wstephenson: probably ppa then, JontheEchidna can push out a dbg package for that :)
<wstephenson> JontheEchidna: pretty please with sugar on top :)
 * apachelogger is wondering why his plasma keeps crashing today
<JontheEchidna> wstephenson: yup, I'm on it
 * apachelogger starts thinking about dbg love all over the place meanwhile
<JontheEchidna> ...and I plan to be a bit faster than semi-daily builds :P
<wstephenson> cool :)
<wstephenson> JontheEchidna: can i tell bug reporters that the dbg will be in the same ppa as they got knm 4 from?
<JontheEchidna> wstephenson: yeah, it will be once I'm done.
<wstephenson> JontheEchidna: "plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dbgsym",  "plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dbg", or both?
<JontheEchidna> wstephenson: the latter is true for 9.04
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also push dbg for karmic I'd say?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I suppose we're not trying to stay close to debian for the rest of this release anyways, since they're liable to change their minds 20 times betweeen now and when it hits sid
<apachelogger> lol
<JontheEchidna> the new package is building in the staging ppa. once it builds/publishes I'll copy it over to the -backports ppa
<rgreening> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi rgreening
<rgreening> Riddell: are you able to help in getting me on the right path for translations for lp:usb-creator  kde front-end? I have no idea on how to make the app properly use the gettext locale usbcreator (or if i've done it right/wrong so far)
<rgreening> otherwise, the app will end up shipping with broken or no translations... :(
<Riddell> it should just import gettext and wrap strings in the _("foo") method
<Riddell> which should be copyable from the gtk one
<Riddell> I need to go out now, I'll take a closer look in an hour or so
<rgreening> Riddell: and what about the ki8ln strings when KDE requires them
<rgreening> ok
<Riddell> well you can use KDE translations but it's probably better just to share translations with the gtk one and that means using gettext directly
<rgreening> thanks. thats what I was hoping/intending to achieve.
<rgreening> Riddell: I would appreciate you poking through the frontend/kde/frontend.py and let me know what changes I should make
<rgreening> ty
<rgreening> Riddell:  I think my confusion is in the ki8ln stuff in places (which I think I need to remove). And to ensure that the UI strings are loaded and translated somehow (which I am not sure I am doing correctly).
<rgreening> so when you get back then... we can discuss further. ty Riddell
<apachelogger> Riddell, rgreening: that said, with apturl I hit encoding problems .. apparently gdebi implements a utf8() encoder to work around that
<apachelogger> is there any common solution or approach to that?
<apachelogger> seems like one quite big reason to not use  python :P
<rgreening> not a python issue. it's clearly the programmer/user
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> he's a rubyite I believe
 * rgreening ducks
<apachelogger> I did not create gdebi :{
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> though I must say ... people claim ruby1.8's encoding stuff is messed up, yet python fails to do simple things simple :P
<ScottK> Fixed in Python 3 already.
<ScottK> It wasn't possible to make Python truly UTF-8 in a fully backward compatible way
<apachelogger> ScottK: when is that going to become default?
<ScottK> Not for some time.  Lots of porting work in apps and modules.
<flacoste> Riddell: i have installed the latest plasma-network-management package, but i don't see any difference with previous version, adding it to the panel shows a cell-phone on a white background and i don't see any way to get the wifi status or get it configured?
<ScottK> Certainly doesn't help your immediate problem
<apachelogger> meh
<ScottK> flacoste: It also provides a systray app.  Use that.
<flacoste> ScottK: how do I start this?
<ScottK> flacoste: knetworkmanager in your konsole to manually start it. It should autostart from then on
<flacoste> ah, ok
<flacoste> that's what i was using previously
<flacoste> i though it was obsolete
<ScottK> Same name, different code base
<ScottK> That one was, IIRC KNetworkManager
<flacoste> ok, got it, thanks
<JontheEchidna> wstephenson: ok, -dbg packages are a go
<JontheEchidna> So this is the function in adept's built-in libept that causes the ftbfs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/267984/
<JontheEchidna> the problem is a conversion from a const char to a char
<wstephenson> JontheEchidna: ta muchly
<JontheEchidna> would it be awful to make fullname un-constant?
<JontheEchidna> wstephenson: you're welcome
<JontheEchidna> actually that'd cause a ftbfs itself... hrm
<JontheEchidna> constifying sub would compile, but would it be safe?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what do you think about this: override_dh_strip to cp control to control.orig and inject a dbg package into the control file, then run dh_strip with the new package as dbg-package defined
<apachelogger> override_dh_clean to move control.orig back to control
<JontheEchidna> I assume that there'd be a check for existing -dbg packages, correct?
<apachelogger> descriptions will not be that awesome but technically that should be a sufficient solution, also since dh_strip is considerably late in the binary stack it should not cause conflicts with all the other fancy things at hand
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, that is minor checking :P
<apachelogger> if ! grep -dbg control
<JontheEchidna> how would we handle dependencies on -dbg packages from other packages? For instance plasma-widget-nm should really depend on kdebase-workspace-dbg so that it gets Solid::Networking debug symbols
<apachelogger> can't
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we could parse the shlibdeps and add -dbg packages for all that match kde
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> that would not work  :S
<apachelogger> package not always package-dbg but sometimes metapackage-dbg
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we could place a file in the debian dir that defines that kind of stuff
<apachelogger> debian/debug.deps
<apachelogger> if not present just depend on kdelibs5-dbg
<apachelogger> that should cover the better part of plasma and regular apps
<JontheEchidna> sounds feasible :)
<apachelogger> s/kdelibs5-dbg/kdelibs5-dbg and binary unless binary == binaries
<JontheEchidna> Could somebody do a sanity check on my FTBFS fix? http://paste.ubuntu.com/267996/
<JontheEchidna> ...aside from those indentation errors
<ScottK> If it builds, ship it ...
<JontheEchidna> it does. (and I've played around with debtags without crashing it)
<JontheEchidna> So, I'll update adept then
<ScottK> You might send the change back to mornfall too.
<agateau> JontheEchidna: this is wrong
<agateau> JontheEchidna: strcpy expects sub to contain enough room to store the copy
<JontheEchidna> ah, but since I didn't initialize it with a size...
<agateau> it's a dangling pointer
<agateau> can you pastebin the build error
<agateau> I am surprised the original code does not build
<agateau> oh it must be a const error?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, const converstion
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/268005/
<agateau> making sub const should fix it, no?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that would work. but doesn't the value get changed when it gets returned?
 * JontheEchidna is a C++ noob
<agateau> which value?
<agateau> the "return sub + 2" ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<agateau> no, this does not modify sub
<agateau> it adds sub and 2 and return a new value
<agateau> sub = sub + 2 would have modified it
<JontheEchidna> oh, right
<agateau> but then gcc would have complained
<JontheEchidna> ok, then I'll just const sub
<JontheEchidna> I thought something like this might happen ;-D
<agateau> :)
<JontheEchidna> bug 426901
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426901 in adept "Merge adept 3.0~beta7.2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426901
<JontheEchidna> patch also sent to mornfall
<apachelogger> it might be time to reinstall my workstation
<apachelogger> 3 dev cycles certainly didn't do that poor any good :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think I have a somewhat working initial hook
<apachelogger> still need to fiddle with the package names and stuff
<apachelogger> but technically it is working :D
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's in Universe.  Just upload it.
<JontheEchidna> oh, I thought it was still in main
<ScottK> Nope
<JontheEchidna> cool
<apachelogger> ScottK: can haz ffe for firefox-theme-oxygen?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think vorian's your man.
<ScottK> I'm sure we can get the New done if it's needed
<apachelogger> vorian: ffe?
 * apachelogger sends a windows appliance across the network and hopes nothing explodes
<davmor2> shtylman_: if your around did I hear you say that kub was having slideshow on the installer too?
<apachelogger> davmor2: at least he got code for it
<davmor2> apachelogger: I know I heard him on about it, it just didn't show up on today's iso so wanted to see if it was in yet :)
<apachelogger> davmor2: if he got it uploaded before 4amUTC it should be in, so I suppose he did not upload
<apachelogger> ScottK: re shipping of plasma-netbook isn't it still quite limited in functionality?
<apachelogger> what we have that is
<ScottK> apachelogger: It does the basic stuff you expect a shell to do reasonably well.
<ScottK> Some of it is rather hard coded and not very configurable, but quite usable.
<apachelogger> ScottK: the launch-stuff thing also works?
<ScottK> Yes
<apachelogger> cool
<ScottK> Need to figure out the installer bit for the Live CD
<apachelogger> gotta check it out again soonish
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, either we rape the code or we provide a config
<ScottK> Right
<apachelogger> earlier is probably easier considering plasma+kiosk insanity
<Tonio_> ScottK: kdebluetooth has received commits those days
<Tonio_> ScottK: shouldn't we have a look ?
<vorian> apachelogger: got a ffe bug # for me?
<apachelogger> vorian: too lazy to do the paper work today :P
<apachelogger> creating a package was hard work I tell you
<apachelogger> so, is it me or does pkgenpack just not work in karmic/onubuntu?
<vorian> lol
<ScottK> Tonio__: If enough has been done to make it work better, absolutely.
<Tonio__> ScottK: commits are meant to fix file transfert over obex....
<Tonio__> ScottK: packaging right no
<Tonio__> now
<sandsmark> seaLne: ping?
<sandsmark> seaLne: I need to register #kde-multimedia
<JontheEchidna> Are .desktop files translated for anybody else?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you upload adept yet?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah, it's built & published
<ScottK> Excellent.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-10
<apachelogger> could apport be even more annoying?
<jussi01> apachelogger: possibly... anyway, I have a quetion for you. Do you know which flag is being used for making quassel in kubuntu - it has issues with phonon in karmic.
<apachelogger> DEB_CMAKE_EXTRA_FLAGS := -DWANT_MONO=ON -DWITH_KDE=ON -DEMBED_DATA=OFF -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debugfull
<jussi01> thanks!
<apachelogger> jussi01: a complete list is available in the build log
<jussi01> apachelogger: which is where?
<apachelogger> on launchpad
<apachelogger> somewhere
<jussi01> *g*
<apachelogger> run usrc:quassel
<apachelogger> that should take you to the package's launchpad page
<jussi01> k
<apachelogger> who wants to maintain qt langauge selector?
<Riddell> "Kubuntu Members - KDE 4 Repository has a new message requiring your approval.  Subject: Kubuntu 9.04 (jaunty) - kde doesn't start  Author name: janber"  huh?
<jussi01> is that repo a "team" on LP? maybe it has a ML attached and you happent o be the default handler of that ML...
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> everytime I want to fix something in apturl I end up reimplementing half the UI :S
<apachelogger> ktitlewidget seems like a good thing though
<Riddell> it has a UI?
<apachelogger> Riddell: apturl-kde?
<apachelogger> on the CD? :P
<apachelogger> gotta fix that nasty encoding thing and blog about it
<apachelogger> kubuntu-firefox-installer is also in and waiting for shtylman__ to provide a kubuntu-installer-style package
<ghostcube> morning peoples
<ghostcube> :)
<Quintasan> Hiho
<seele> kubuntu meeting in 3 hours, yes?
<apachelogger> seele: huh?
 * seele points to topic
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> so considering one does not use IRC a whole lot one is supposed to ask the fortune teller of choice when the next meeting is?
<seele> maybe it is specific to notifications? i dunno
<apachelogger> me neither
<jussi01> apachelogger: no, you are supposed to be telepathic, didnt you know? :D
<apachelogger> at the very best I would write a ninja script that beats up someone to obtain such information :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: awesome :D
<ScottK> When is the meeting?
<JontheEchidna> in 2 hours 20 mins
<JontheEchidna> in 2 hours 16 mins now
<ScottK> Thanks
<ScottK> 15 actually.
<ScottK> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<apachelogger> and what is the agenda?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: wanna maintain qt-language-selector? :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, any nus on jockey-kde? going to blog about apturl and firefox installer so I could ship some other apps news in
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think kubuntu-firefox-installer is also waiting to get implemented in a language fully supported in Main.
<JontheEchidna> jockey-kde will probably remain untouched since 9.04 :(
<apachelogger> ScottK: ruby is fully supported :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not the gettext bits.
<JontheEchidna> I never did manage to get it thread-safe for System Settings
<apachelogger> ScottK: I suppose I need to re-upload
<apachelogger> since the stripping happens at build-time and it was built in universe...
<apachelogger> pot extraction should be working fine
<ScottK> apachelogger: It needs something.  slangasek was skeptical about the stack of MIR that would be needed.
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is in :P
<ScottK> OK.  A rebuild upload might be a good idea then.
<apachelogger> aye, doing that in a bit
<ScottK> I'll do a meta upload.
<apachelogger> up it goes
 * JontheEchidna wonders what's up with userconfig: bug 423741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423741 in userconfig "[MIR] userconfig" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423741
<JontheEchidna> Loïc did his upload on the 5th or so
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did anyone seed it?
<ScottK> Riddell: Did we decide we want userconfig instead of kuser?
<JontheEchidna> It's not been promoted to main yet
<Riddell> I've not had time to look at userconfig recently I'm afraid
<Riddell> in general I think we want it
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: Want me to go ahead and seed it?
<Riddell> there might have been questions like does it to LDAP?
<Riddell> ScottK: please
<ScottK> OK.  I won't drop kuser yet so we don't have CDs with nothing in the meantime.
<JontheEchidna> I think we said on the ML that before we could get userconfig to replace kuser upstream, it'd probably need ldap work like kuser
<JontheEchidna> sounds like a good topic for the meeting, though
<ScottK> OK.  It's seeded, so it'll show up in component mismatches shortly.
<JontheEchidna> bug 379397, bug 379399, bug 379406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379397 in kdeadmin "kuser is violating debian policy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379397
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379399 in kdeadmin "kuser ignores umask when creating homedirs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379406 in kdeadmin "kuser ignores /etc/skel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379406
<JontheEchidna> kuser seems somewhat broken
<dantti> ScottK: As you are interested in PK this -> http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/5682/simulate2.png will fixes this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/342671
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 342671 in packagekit "Doesn't support installations which require a removal or updates which require additional software" [High,Fix released]
<ScottK> dantti: Is there something we need we don't have already (I'm noting the bug status)?
<JontheEchidna> ^removals still don't work, actually
<dantti> ScottK: well that can only be done (currently) with my aptcc backend, PK >0.5.2 and with kpk 0.5 (I didn't commit this ui yet)
<ScottK> Ah.
<dantti> JontheEchidna: yes, and this is the fix (authough aptcc lacks install/remove/update support, but only this)
<ScottK> dantti: This sounds good.  I suspect it's too late for use to make major changes for Karmic, but it sounds like we'll be in pretty good shape for the next release.
<dantti> hopefully when i finnally finish kpk 0.5 I'll finish install/remove/update in aptcc backend..
<ScottK> What's your timeline for that?
<dantti> ScottK: yes, well I'm thinking on having this finished till the end of the month (aptcc + kpk 0.5), kpk comes first (since FC12 needs it)
<ScottK> Then it sounds like it should be quite mature for Karmic +1.  This is good since that's likely a long term support release for us.
<dantti> this will still left 2 problems of PK vs APT, but I have the fixes in mind already.. hopefully for Debian squeeze they will get in..
<ScottK> I saw mornfall is working on Adept again.
<dantti> well with the problems pk vs apt currently have imo pk is not a good option for users... but I'm trying to change this..
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: he was fixing the "adept crashes when sources.list is wrong" bug since he was getting so much bugmail, but then that release FTBFS
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: so then he released beta7 to fix that
<JontheEchidna> then 7.2 managed to get it to build
<apachelogger> I luv to blog
<apachelogger> dpm: please revu the templates for kubuntu-firefox-installer
 * apachelogger is wondering where the main pot is though
<apachelogger> :S
<dpm> apachelogger: ok thanks for the heads up. I'm in the middle of something now, but will get to it in the next hour or so
<apachelogger> sure, there is no rush :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: is apturl-kde supposed to work with firefox?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: aye
<apachelogger> well, technically
<apachelogger> what was apturl before is now a shell script that tries to make an educated best guess on what UI to use
<JontheEchidna> firefox sez that it doesn't have any program associated with apt :(
<JontheEchidna> maybe one needs ubufox?
<apachelogger> shouldn't
<apachelogger> did you restart it?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apachelogger> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/362345
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 362345 in apturl "firefox-3.5 apt:// urls not working out of the box" [High,Triaged]
<apachelogger> maybe that issue
<JontheEchidna> hmmmm
<JontheEchidna> maybe! *clicky*
<apachelogger> ohhh
<obama> kubuntu will soon be the nations only OS, keep up the good work
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> rgettext :S
<apachelogger> up it goes again
 * apachelogger needs to de-thread a bit
<apachelogger> my coffee is already cold -.-
<apachelogger> Thread.new
<ScottK> Good point.  Mine too (coffee)
<apachelogger> what do you think about reintroducing kdelibs5-doc?
<Riddell> that takes ages to build
<Riddell> and does anyone use it?  you can download docs from api.kde.org
<apachelogger> Riddell: one can?
<apachelogger> download that is
<apachelogger> hm, takes one additional hour to build
<apachelogger> we could, however, detach it from kde4libs itself (i.e. have a fake package that apt-get sources the kde4libs source)
<JontheEchidna> Ewww: http://imagebin.ca/view/MWvWkK1X.html
<JontheEchidna> install-package is all kinds of untranslated :(
<apachelogger> update to ubuntu5
<apachelogger> install-package is a bastard child of the devil
<JontheEchidna> true
<apachelogger> one single code duplication from gdebi
<JontheEchidna> therefore, gdebi-kde is teh devil?
<apachelogger> have you looked at it's code? :P
<JontheEchidna> it's been a while, but yeah
<JontheEchidna> I was looking to see how it did kcmdlineargs
<apachelogger> hm, mozilla is gettig more communistic by the minute
<ScottK> Is that a bug or a feature?
<apachelogger> I find it intimidating
<jussi01> In soviet mozilla...
<JontheEchidna> xul runs you!
<jussi01> Ill get my coat
<JontheEchidna> (get it? xulrunner anyone? noone?)
 * apachelogger doesnt get it
<JontheEchidna> wasn't a very good joke anyways, lol
<jussi01> is anyone here involved with the chromium-browser ppa?
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: doubtable
<ScottK> jussi01: I suspect asac
 * apachelogger needs to revise his approach on firefox theme packaging
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kubuntu-firefox-installer/+imports
<ScottK> \o/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> it seems chromium would use xdg-open to open urls it can't process
<apachelogger> so apturl does even work there
<ScottK> apachelogger: New kubuntu-meta uploaded, so FF installer should be on the next CD.
<apachelogger> ScottK: CDs are built from the seed, so it is on the CD I think
<ScottK> Right.  On the CD, but won't get installed without being in the metapackage.
<ScottK> So on the CD/get installed
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ic
<apachelogger> cool
 * apachelogger has an urge to beat up firefox
<dpm> apachelogger: templates approved -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kubuntu-firefox-installer (it will take a few minutes for the stats to show up)
<apachelogger> dpm: thanks :)
 * apachelogger hands dpm a cookie
<dpm> np :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: where can I get your kopete style?
<apachelogger> GHNS
<apachelogger> neversfelde: efficientmod
<apachelogger> I recommend to tweak kopete's background setting though
<apachelogger> and/or possibly hack the style to match the widget color, looks super cool IIRC
<apachelogger> lost my configs on some machine :D
<neversfelde> apachelogger: thank you
<dpm> and there goes the first kubuntu-firefox-installer translation
<apachelogger> \o/
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: what to package new 0.9.0 arora (we still have 0.8.0 apparantly) and there are fixes in 0.9.0 we should want
<rgreening> assuming we can still update the package
<ScottK> rgreening: Ask Riddell for FFe.
<rgreening> and we need to remove the adblock patch. icefox indicates it's broken and a major memory leak
<rgreening> Riddell: can we get a FFe for arora 0.9.0?
<Riddell> rgreening: I expect so
<Riddell> rgreening: want to open a bug and put the changelog there?
<ScottK> rgreening: That was Tonio's.  You might want to mention it to him.
<rgreening> also Riddell, we need to revert the patch Tonio_ added for adblock. icefox says not to add it...
<rgreening> yeah,
<Riddell> I don't think I've looked at that patch
<rgreening> Riddell: icefox says including it will make arora crash (memory leak) and generally it is unstable and unsuitable for use
<Riddell> scrap it then
 * rgreening is glad he tried to configure it and ended up speaking with icefox about it
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll file a FFe and build 0.9.0 without the patch. If we have issues getting 0.9.0 approved, we'll have to release an update to 0.8.0 and remove there.
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in two minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<JontheEchidna> Holy crap, this gtk theme rocks: http://imagebin.ca/view/5B81qG.html
<JontheEchidna> eww @ jpeg compression, though. Should've saved as .png
<yuriy> oh meeting really
<ScottK> agateau: I would encourage you to discuss now how MI and sebas Lion Mail can relate well in KDE 4.4.
<JontheEchidna> FFe's need 2 motu-release approvals, correct?
<agateau> ScottK: Lion Mail is very specialized toward one thing
<ScottK> For universe packages, yes.  The delegate for an area (e.g. Vorian for KDE) can approve by themselves.
<agateau> ScottK: I would expect users using Lion Mail to disable indicators in KMail
<ScottK> agateau: It is, but if you want MI to get acceptance then I think this needs to be worked out.
<ScottK> Even if worked out means "we discussed it and it's not a problem"
<agateau> ScottK: good point
<ScottK> agateau: In a lot of ways the social aspects of these problems is the hardest and IMO we don't generally pay enough attention to them.
<agateau> ScottK: that's the problem with geeks :)
<ScottK> agateau: No just geeks.  It's part of the universal human condition.
<agateau> ScottK: I was planning also to present the Ayatana notifications on plasma@ someday
<agateau> so that they are introduced to it in a more personalized way than a blog post
<ScottK> agateau: I think until Canonical gives up on Actions == Evil, it's not going to get much acceptance.  There may be other good points, but people will mostly not listen beyond that.
<agateau> presenting as in "making them aware of it", not trying to convince them
<agateau> ScottK: I agree, I would like to present this as a source of information,
<agateau> an opportunity to get feedback from users about different ideas
<agateau> at least the queueing part could be interesting I think
<ScottK> agateau: I agree there are some interesting ideas, but I just don't think people will listen due to the actions thing.  Perhaps in the KDE incarnation of Ayatana notifications they could optionally be supported?
<ScottK> That way if people like actions, they can still try the other bits.
<agateau> ScottK: this would clash with the click-through feature
<ScottK> True
<ScottK> Although you could perhaps still click through everything that's not the action target area.
<agateau> that's an idea I had,
<ScottK> Honestly if you can do that, then the odds of your other points getting listened to will go way up.
<agateau> Will think about it
<ScottK> OK
<agateau> There are technical issues as well
 * ScottK waves hands
<agateau> kid time,
<agateau> have to go
<ScottK> By
<ScottK> Bye even
<nixternal> whoa, Canonical rocks hardcore I must say!
<nixternal> I just got an email concerning a person with a SAMBA crash
<nixternal> check this out:
<nixternal> I'm trying to solve a problem and trying to find someone to assist me in
<nixternal> fixing my server. I found your name thru calling Canonical.
<nixternal> now if Canonical would only pay me :)
<Riddell> huh?
<nixternal> the person is in Chicago, so that is why they gave him my information
<ScottK> Sounds like time for a blog post.
<ScottK> That or just help him and send Canonical an invoice.
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I bet Riddell said, "OH, he is from Chicago...forward him to nixternal...what's next to get uploaded?" :p
<nixternal> architectural firm...stating they have limited funds....probably a 1 hour fix, so I will help them out
<yuriy> nixternal: did you post yourself on market place?
<nixternal> yuriy: no I am not on marketplace
<nixternal> ScottK: would you be annoyed if you got this email, or would you think it was cool that Canonical actually trusted you to help them out?
<nixternal> that is what I am mulling over...I am helping the guy out for a couple of reasons, 1 of course which benefits me, but the other benefits the project and the community
<nixternal> word of mouth helps us all, that is how this project got so darn large in the first place
<ScottK> nixternal: If it was a potential consulting gig (even if small), I'd think it was cool.  If it was just pawning him off on me and expecting me to give free help, I'd be annoyed.
<nixternal> right, which is exactly why I am mulling this over
<nixternal> the guy really can't afford to have a full support contract
<ScottK> If they want to point people at local community support, they ought to use the loco or something.
<nixternal> my next question is why didn't they send him to the market place?
<ScottK> Right, well if he can afford an hour of your time, then it's a professional courtesy.
<nixternal> they did, he stated "Ubuntu Chicago" and that I am the one running it
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> OK.  Well that's a bit different.  If they sent it to you with a loco hat on, I think that's quite appropriate.
<nixternal> I didn't paste that part cuz he had personal info attached in there
<ScottK> OK
<nixternal> typically I would charge, but in this case, the fact he is a small business and didn't choose Ubuntu because it would save him money, but he did his research
<nixternal> he is not a techy at all, and he read up enough to set up a SAMBA server as a file server in his office
<ScottK> Right.  With a loco hat on, I think that's entirely appropriate of you.
<ScottK> Good for you for it too.
<nixternal> all because a) he felt more secure, b) he could still use the machine as a desktop with less overhead than Windows, and c) because it was free
<nixternal> sorry, even with the loco hat on, I would charge, except in certain cases
<nixternal> ie. schools, religious facilities, and small businesses who make a good decision :)
<ScottK> Yep.
<nixternal> schools that don't have the money and are usually not-for-profit
<nixternal> now our school system here, I just switched out their main line of servers to CentOS
<nixternal> boy did they pay good
<ScottK> I can imagine
<nixternal> yet they are on tv complaining they can't afford to house any more students and that they have to cut staff
<nixternal> its funny, I was telling jcastro about one I just did...they went with debian for their servers and had Ubuntu and Kubuntu for desktop machines...one guy picked Xubuntu cuz he liked the logo and it was really clean looking...out of the 5 women in the office, they chose Kubuntu. Everyone had the choice of Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu for one guy, and Windows XP...all but 2 chose us :)
<ScottK> Kewl
<rgreening> ScottK: bug 424312 - FFe for arora (someone else filed an incomplete request). Can I add to it and subscribe the correct group?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424312 in arora "[FFe] [karmic] update to 0.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424312
<Tonio_> rgreening: I've uploaded a hudge partch for arora, it would be nice to see if the branch I've gotten it from has ben updated or if it still applies
<Tonio_> rgreening: the patch is for adblock support
<Tonio_> rgreening: appart from that, well of course we should update ;)
<rgreening> adblock is getting removed as per arora devs
<rgreening> they really do not want it in its current state in arora
<rgreening> talk to icefox
<rgreening> I mean, I'm removing the adblock patch
<Quintasan> hurr, I wanted to translate docs :S
<Sput> hmmm... what happens if one runs MI within a KDE4 session, do the plasma notifications get disabled then?
<Sput> or should apps disable that?
<Sput> that is to say, should we disable knotify if the MI stuff is enabled...
<rgreening> Sput: agateau would be best to discuss with. He's not here atm though.
<Sput> yeah, he hangs around in #quassel usually :)
<Sput> just thought maybe someone knows that off the top of his head :)
<rgreening> he's the man
<rgreening> I'd hate to state what I think, as I'd probably make a mistake :)
<Sput> I can't play around with MI myself yet
<Sput> though I think I'll have Gentoo package it in a couple week or so after upstream has stabilized it
<rgreening> heh
 * rgreening remembers packaging for gentoo 
<rgreening> ebuild --build ...
<rgreening> another lifetime
 * Sput is probably gonna review agateau's Quassel patches later tonight, but as I said, I can't really test more than check if they compile and if the code makes sense :)
<rgreening> sure, that would be a great start at any rate
<rgreening> ScottK: I just uploaded arora to my PPA making sure it builds there for all platforms. Will test/install later. and upload FFe details. Will you review/sponsor or whatever is needed?
<ScottK> As long as 'whatever is needed' doesn't compromise my morals and isn't very hard to do, sure.
<ScottK> It's have been funnier if he were still around to get that.
<Riddell> I laughed
<ScottK> Glad to hear it.
<ScottK> It looks like Quassel may be the world's only IRC client with a retroactive unignore feature.
<Riddell> that sounds like a nice idea
<ScottK> It's a side benifit of the way the implemented it with their database.  If you unignore someone then all of what they said comes back.
<Mamarok> is there a known problem with the mail server? I have two users on the kubuntu-users list complaining about not getting diget mails anymore
<Mamarok> their settings are ok
<Sput> also we'll probably have a toggle button to temporarily show all client-side ignored messages, in case you just want to check something out :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: do native packages require a complete copy of the gpl?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no
<Riddell> not by my reconing
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, thx :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I reall think we should handle the non-usplash installations of k-d-s using dh_install rather than the makefile
<apachelogger> way less stuff to write, also less confusing and easier to maintain
<Riddell> oh totally
<Riddell> that was the first package I ever made and I didn't know any better and it was copied from something similar that used Make but it's ugly as anything
<nixternal> kind of like kubuntu-docs?
<Riddell> shtylman__: slideshow, what's the crack?
<apachelogger> + kubuntu-installer-style package :{
<apachelogger> :P even
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suppose we can nuke the kde3 configs?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> revise revise
<apachelogger> Riddell: moved to dh7 and dh_install, removed all the kde3 stuff... still need to restructure though
<apachelogger> the current dir structure is just not compact enough
 * apachelogger notes he only wanted to implement oxygen emoticons when he started working on kds today :S
<apachelogger> gotta go to bed
<apachelogger> nini
<Riddell> thanks apachelogger
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-11
 * spstarr is sadly addicted to Second Life ;(
<spstarr> if I could make real $ out of it that would be nice :-)
<spstarr> maybe start a Kubuntu World
<shtylman__> Riddell: waiting for nixternal for feedback on the slide content
<shtylman__> Riddell: otherwise ready to merge
<ScottK> rgreening: If I need to sponsor arora, I can, but since it'll probably be Riddell approving the FFe, he can probably just upload it.
<rgreening> ah, true 'nuff
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I'll finish the FFe bug tomorrow.. and poke Riddell about it
<nixternal> anyone have a PolicyKit Qt/KDE Python example anywhere?
<ScottK> userconfig doesn't use it, does it?
<nixternal> hrmm, let me check
<JontheEchidna> nope, it launches in a kcmshell through kdesudo
<ScottK> Any others?
<JontheEchidna> oh! jockey has it
<ScottK> Not the KDE bits I don't think, but at least it's Python.
<JontheEchidna> hmm, yeah...
<JontheEchidna> I think until kauth gets official bindings one must implement it in pure policykit, which will then call the kde or gnome frontend where appropriate
<nixternal> just looked through jockey, no polkit kde stuff...let me look a little deeper into it
<nixternal> jockey uses kdesu :/
<JontheEchidna> jockey-backend uses polkit
<JontheEchidna> which makes one wonder why it is still launched with kdesudo
<nixternal> there is a comment in jockey-kde explaining why...and the reason...are you ready?
<nixternal> WE HAVEN'T UPDATED JOCKEY IN A WHILE :D
<JontheEchidna> lol
<nixternal> ya, the comment says "Because KDE doesn't have PolicyKit yet"
<JontheEchidna> I sorta ran out of proprietary hardware that worked with this computer...
<nixternal> or something to that effect
<JontheEchidna> hum, then I guess the policykit-gnome | policykit-kde dependency is just there so we don't have to drag in policykit-gnome in kubuntuland
<JontheEchidna> looks like kde 4.3 pykde does have polkitqt bindings
<JontheEchidna> !!!
<JontheEchidna> with an example
<JontheEchidna> bedtime tho...
<nixternal> derr, I should have remembered that...I was looking at it the other day :/
 * Sime_ doesn't quite understand the difference between polkitqt and KAuth. Is KAuth KDEified polkitqt stuff?
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> can't use knetworkmanager (0.1~svn1017841-0ubuntu2~jaunty4) to connect to encrypted wireless networks. works for wired networks and unencrypted networks.
<ghostcube> morning
<apachelogger> ewww kamoso copies kipi plugins to own source
<apachelogger> not that copy + plugin combo
<apachelogger> *note even
<Riddell> what's kamoso?
<Nightrose> new webcam app
<Nightrose> quote from the website: "A webcam application to attract sweet girls to kde :)"
 * Nightrose shakes head
<Nightrose> (yes I already emailes Aleix about it)
<Nightrose> *emailed
<apachelogger> Nightrose: lol, nothing for me then, there is no one sweeter than you :*
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: wanna write another mail?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: I'd rather not as I need to hurry - gotta go to university and get some code written
 * apachelogger should be coding too :{
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> I have no idea why I never hit the P with qwerty
<Riddell> neversfelde: new KOffice beta out, are you able to do the packaging again?
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> neversfelde: in unstable/koffice-2.0.82 on ktown
 * apachelogger tries kamoso
<apachelogger> btw, did I mention that some LP pages ... especially the new ones ... dont fit on a netbook screen?
<Riddell> I don't believe you did
<apachelogger> must be $fixed, though I am not sure if it is misrendering in konqueror, or bad layouting in launchpad, or both
<apachelogger> hm, it appears gdebi does not update the cache before installing :S
<Riddell> apt programmes generally don't
<apachelogger> is there a special logical behind that?
<apachelogger> if kamoso was not using vlc and would fit on a netbook screen shipping it would be a good idea
<apachelogger> oh and if it was not code-copying kipi plugins
<apachelogger> any motu around?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's needed?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kamoso
<Riddell> apachelogger: what is vlc needed for?
<apachelogger> Riddell: webcam access
<apachelogger> the app actually does all the interaction via vlc
<apachelogger> blog post from planet kde claims it is easier to use than what kopete uses
<Riddell> I've never got kopete to work
<Riddell> for webcam
<apachelogger> depends a lot on the webcam driver I suppose, only the webcam in my dell mini works out of the box, both in kopete and kamoso
<apachelogger> though I must admit via vlc it seems to work a lot better
<Riddell> means it can't go into main alas
<apachelogger> I know :S
<apachelogger> maybe we should poke upstream a bit ;)
<Nightrose> webcam works like a charm here on eeepc
<apachelogger> otherwise we would have a very nice cheese replacement
<Nightrose> now if only kopete could actually use it in a protocol...
<shtylman> apachelogger: I made the package...waiting for merge into trunk
<Riddell> ooh shtylman
<shtylman> howdy :)
<apachelogger> shtylman++
<apachelogger> Nightrose: shouldnt it work like in yahoo and wlm?
<apachelogger> bzr needs kde integration
<Nightrose> apachelogger: last i tried none of them supported it
 * shtylman runs off to work .. leave messages will respond :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: cant tell, I am only using jabber and due to lack of jingle support that doesnt work for sure :D
 * apachelogger notes that kde playground could use a cleanup
<apachelogger> way too many apps that have not been touched for years
<apachelogger> Riddell: thx for the revu :)
<Riddell> hmm, someone sent me an e-mail about playground recently
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269118/ what do you think about this structure for kds?
<apachelogger> the thing with nepomuk is that we still do not have a meaningful backend, especially none that works reliably well and doesn't eat all mem in combo with amarok and akonadi
<apachelogger> so i for one would remove the search bar from dolphin and turn off nepomuk once more
<Riddell> it's turned off by default anyway is it no?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> we need to remove the search bar though
<Riddell> yes dolphin search bar is something we should look at, I don't know if there's a config option to get rid of it
<Riddell> apachelogger: that structure makes sense
<apachelogger> ok, implementing that and then taking a look at dolphin
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I am going to revise the version scheme... from 9.10.18 to 9.10.18ubuntu19, starting with 10.04 we should be using 10.04ubuntuN then
<apachelogger> makes lintian shut up about NMU stuff and makes dch -i work properly
<apachelogger> nhandler, obama: bug 427841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427841 in ubuntu "[FFe] new package kamoso" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427841
<Quintasan> hiho
<ScottK> apachelogger: Just override the lintian warning.  The ubuntuX revisions on Ubuntu only native packages are ugly.  It's also, IIRC, against policy.
<apachelogger> ScottK: dch -i still fails to increment though
<Riddell> I don't think there's any policy against it
<ScottK> Looks like you're right
 * ScottK recalls it being discussed.
<ScottK> Riddell: How do you feel about updating the qt4-x11 backport in Hardy with the latest from Intrepid to catch the security fix that just went out?
<Riddell> ScottK: that would make sense
<ScottK> Anyone care to upload that to a PPA so people can test it?
<ScottK> Staging, I would guess?
<apachelogger> Setting up kubuntu-default-settings (1:9.10.18ubuntu19) ...
<ScottK> I'd rather we fix debchange than start doing revisions like that.
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you fix it :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Unfortunately it's implemented in Perl.
<apachelogger> ruby > perl
<apachelogger> ScottK: should poke nhandler I suppose
<ScottK> Good idea.
 * ScottK looks for nhandler....
<nhandler> Need something?
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you happen to know why the linking for hidden-media and hal stuff is done in postinst manually?
<apachelogger> nhandler: FFe most importantly :P
<nhandler> Do you have a bug number apachelogger ?
<apachelogger> nhandler: bug 427841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427841 in ubuntu "[FFe] new package kamoso" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427841
<ScottK> nhandler: Yeah.  We'd like to add an option to dch to not use ubuntuX revisions on Ubuntu only native packages (manybe -un)
<apachelogger> you really should read backlog a bit :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: packages shouldn't install to /media or /home directly, they may not exist or may be something weird
<apachelogger> they will if the package installs it :P
<apachelogger> but the hidden stuff makes sense since it does ! -e
<Riddell> apachelogger: does the hidden stuff still get used?
<apachelogger> don't get the hal stuff though
<apachelogger> Riddell: nope
<apachelogger> but it also installs .directory with icons for media and home
<apachelogger> which is nice IMHO
<apachelogger> hidden requires a patch, which of course was not pushed/accepted upstream in KDE 3 times
<Riddell> it does still get used
<ScottK> Installing into /home doesn't work so well for the multi-user case either.
<Riddell> oh not the hidden, that can go
<apachelogger> right :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is /home not /home/*
<ScottK> Ah
<apachelogger> it really just happens to have /home have an icon when viewing /
<apachelogger> s/have/make I suppose
<Riddell> not sure about the hal stuff, maybe we didn't want to depend on hal for some reason.  at this stage in the cycle I wouldn't want it changed though
<ScottK> Given the wild boot stuff Keybuk is still doing, I think we can get away with blaming any problems on him.
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, it is nothing but a policy file for hal, so that would not introduce a dep
<apachelogger> not going to change it anyway
<apachelogger> ScottK: lol
<apachelogger> nhandler: thanks for the ack, so now we need a fixed dch :)
<ScottK> Devscripts needs a merge anyway since Debian just announced a uscan vulnerability.
<Quintasan> hmm, what should I put in license when I have files with: GPL, GPL-2+, LGPL-2+?
<Riddell> "GPL" is meaningless it needs a version
<ScottK> Quintasan: Does the GPL reference refer to GPL with no version or perhaps to GPL 1?
 * apachelogger notes that mvo used GPL in all of his software apachelogger came across recently :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: nepomuk-kde contains some files which list "GPL"
<Quintasan> ./nepomukutils/kcompletionitem.h: GPL
 * ScottK notes we have packages in the archive still licensed under GPL 1.
<ScottK> Most notably Perl.
<apachelogger> good ol perl
<apachelogger> ruby is still superior :P
<apachelogger> much more worth as well
<Quintasan> I wonder if I should make a pin for apachelogger
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: so what version should I be uploading with?
<Riddell> Quintasan: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/nepomuk-kde/nepomukutils/kcompletionitem.h?revision=1012377&view=markup  that's GPL2 or later
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Quintasan: a pin?
<ScottK> Ruby lacks many of Perls write only features, however.
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd go with adding ubuntuX
<apachelogger> ok
<ScottK> Grumble.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: s/pin/badge
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://www.digibarn.com/collections/badges-pins/stan-veit/ibm-pc-badge.jpg something like this :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: so it's GPL-2+, put that in the copyright file and also list that some files are LGPL-2+ below it
<Riddell> Quintasan: but have you spoked to the guy I CCed to kubuntu-devel?
<Quintasan> Riddell: nope, I'll talk with him ASAP
<apachelogger> Quintasan: saying "ruby is superior to good ol perl and much more worth"?
<Riddell> Quintasan: by the way Dooble needs packaging if you're in a mood for it :)
<apachelogger> meh
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I don't think it would be safe to walk around with this badge, some perl lovers might be too fanatic :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: the seach toolbar stuff is also stored in the qbytearray thing
<apachelogger> ugly I must say
<Quintasan> Dooble? Hurr, I'll look into it
<Riddell> qbytearray thing?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, since they must have been superio hackers back in the days of 1989 they are wau too old to do anything to me :P
<apachelogger> Riddell:
<apachelogger>  State=AAAA/wAAAAD9AAAAAwAAAAAAAABbAAABvvwCAAAAAvsAAAAWAGYAbwBsAGQAZQByAHMARABvAGMAawAAAAAA/////wAAABkBAAAC+wAAABQAcABsAGEAYwBlAHMARABvAGMAawEAAAA2AAABvgAAAFUBAAACAAAAAQAAAK4AAAG+/AIAAAAB+wAAABAAaQBuAGYAbwBEAG8AYwBrAQAAADYAAAG+AAABAAEAAAIAAAAD///////////8AQAAAAH7AAAAGAB0AGUAcgBtAGkAbgBhAGwARABvAGMAawAAAAAA/////wAAAE0BAAAFAAAB3wAAAb4AAAAEAAAABAAAAAgAAAAI/AAAAAEAAAACAAAAAgAAABYAbQBhAGkAbgBUAG8AbwBsAEIAYQByAQAAAAD/////AAAAAAAAAAAA
<apachelogger> AAAaAHMAZQBhAHIAYwBoAFQAbwBvAGwAQgBhAHIAAAACGv////8AAAAAAAAAAA==
<Riddell> ug
<apachelogger> exactly :D
<nhandler> apachelogger: If you want, file a bug and assign me to it, and I can fix up dch later today
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Karmic Alpha 5 released | Feature, UI Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<JontheEchidna> oh, I remember some business for the meeting, heh
<JontheEchidna> bug 423877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423877 in kdebase-workspace "Please drop patch kubuntu_10_turn_on_kwin_compositing.diff" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423877
<JontheEchidna> ^upstream request
<apachelogger> ScottK: please file bug report for nhandler
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that can probably go although I'd like to compare what kwin does and what the compiz script does and check what the differences are
<Quintasan> Riddell: I can't find a stable tarball, should I package SVN?
 * apachelogger trusts marting without thinking
<apachelogger> Riddell: should I turn composite on in kds?
<apachelogger> while I am on it
<Tonio_> hi there
<Quintasan> Tonio_: \o
<Tonio_> anyone working on arora 0.9 ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: it should be the defalt, which is let kwin work out if it can go on
<ScottK> Tonio_: rgreening was
<Tonio_> ScottK: kk, I'll ping in case he needs help...
<ScottK> Tonio_: I think it's in his PPA already
<Tonio_> ScottK: we'll have to drop the adblock support for now as porting the patch won't be easy
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum, oki I'll have a look
<apachelogger> seems so
<apachelogger> whatever happened to the cubecap though?
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> got it built and updated locally and in my PPA.
<rgreening> Just need to update the FFe bug today.
<Tonio_> ScottK: good point is that the adblock proposal as been accepted :)
<JontheEchidna> whoa, lightspeed typing from rgreening
<rgreening> hahah
<rgreening> "juiced lightening"
<rgreening> had my caffiene early
<Quintasan> :D
<Tonio_> also, I read that last knetworkmanager drop support for hidden networks, maybe we should reupload a snapshot...
<apachelogger> oh, that was a wrong setting
<apachelogger> meh
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: yeah, there's a crash-on-resume fix we want also
<ScottK> apachelogger and nhandler: Already a bug existing.
<ScottK> Bug #313508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313508 in devscripts "dch should have an option to disable Ubuntu modifications" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313508
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: oki I'm building the package then
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ok, so wanna drop the blacklist patch in bzr, then throw up to kubuntu-ppa/experimental for testing?
<JontheEchidna> I'll be able to do that
<apachelogger> do a code review
<Tonio_> rgreening: have you been able to keep the adblock patch for arora ?
<apachelogger> more time efficient and both implementations shouldnt be too complex
<apachelogger> the compiz one isnt for sure, looked at it the other day
<rgreening> Tonio_: adblock is to be dropped from arora as per icefox (arora dev). It is unstable, crashy and causes memory leak. They do not wish us to ship arora with this patch, as it will reflect badly on them.
 * JontheEchidna has a patch he wants in -workspace anyways
<rgreening> according to icefox, adblock should be usable for 1.0
<Tonio_> rgreening: yup, that's what I read too
<Tonio_> rgreening: well the code needs improvements, but is pretty much working right now
<Tonio_> rgreening: once this is in, all we'll need for the basics is the kwallet support I guess
<rgreening> yeah
<rgreening> so, I have to put in the FFe and upload...
<Tonio_> rgreening: is that being written right now ?
<rgreening> Riddell: for arora FFe, I have the code in my PPA. Is that ok, or do you need stuff uploaded somewhere else?
<Tonio_> the kwallet stuff ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: ? dunno.
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: will knetworkmanager require a FFe ? I don't think so but I'd like to be sure :)
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I think as long as releases are bugfix-only you just have to file a bug documenting that you're uploading it
<rgreening> its a new version, so prob...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hard to do since there is no official changelog, no official stable release
<JontheEchidna> yeah, tricky stuff...
<rgreening> best ask Riddell then
<JontheEchidna> we might want to get a standing exception if we plan to update this throughout betas, etc
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: do you have bug numbers that current svn should fix ? that'd help :)
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: any of them I know about should be marked fix committed in LP
<Tonio_> and would you have the list somewhere ? just to avoid forgetting one of them :)
<JontheEchidna> having a maintained bugtracker is so nice ^_^
<JontheEchidna> Out of the bugs we're tracking, it looks like only bug 424606 has been fixed in svn
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424606 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "knetworkmanager crashed with SIGSEGV in __dynamic_cast()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424606
<JontheEchidna> maybe 422174, though that one hasn't been upstreamed
<Riddell> rgreening: that's fine but is there a bug with the changelog and rationale?
<ScottK> agateau and Riddell: agateau's stuff is now in a branch of the Quassel Git: http://git.quassel-irc.org/?p=quassel.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/libindicate
<Riddell> nice
<rgreening> Riddell: yep. I'm updating shortly... I'll ping you with it
<agateau> ScottK: great news
<rgreening> Riddell: bug 424312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424312 in arora "[FFe] [karmic] update to 0.9" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424312
<rgreening> Riddell: I believe the report should contain the necessary details. If not, let me know what else you require.
<seele> has maco been around lately?
 * seele wonders if she is getting killed by schoolwork
<Riddell> I've implemented KubuntuKarmicXsplash
<Riddell> it works ok but it's only shown very briefly
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> how brief?
<Riddell> 1 second max
<rgreening> BWHAHAHAHHAHA!
<Riddell> bit more for autologin though
<rgreening> maybe it should be called KubuntuKarmicSeeThatFlash
<JontheEchidna> blah, translations for modules in System Settings are borked
<JontheEchidna> run the modules in a kcmshell4 and they're fine, tho
<rgreening> Riddell: how hard would it be to get a standing FFe for arora? I was speaking with icefox and adblock and some other useful features will be available soonish...
<Riddell> rgreening: I expect I can agree to that
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, cool. So, do you need anything from me to make that happen?
<Riddell> rgreening: a bug to comment on?
<rgreening> Ok. Will open one now.
<Riddell> apachelogger: win!
<apachelogger> Riddell: what did we win :)
<Riddell> a fan of k-netbook
<ScottK> Where?
<apachelogger> oh, right :)
<rgreening> Riddell: in addition to FFe for 0.9.0 bug 424312, I have opened a standing FFe for arora as bug 427903. Do I still need to subscribe ubuntu-release to the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424312 in arora "[FFe] [karmic] update to 0.9" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427903 in arora "Standing FFe Exception request for arora" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427903
<apachelogger> ScottK: ml
<yuriy> Riddell: is that one second with X already starting earlier or have they not done that yet?
 * ScottK looks
<Riddell> rgreening: yes do subscribe them
<rgreening> ok. consider it done.
<Riddell> yuriy: they havn't done that yet so it may indeed change
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, ball is in your court now.
<ScottK> Someone should look at syncing kmymoney from Debian since it's 1.0 now
<JontheEchidna> ^should we wait for debian to get 1.0.1 first?
<neversfelde> I guess, we need more feedback for bug 424328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424328 in amarok "Amarok 2.2 feature freeze exception" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424328
<Riddell> dantti: can you remind me again the status of policykit 1.0 for kde?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I removed the compiz patch from kdebase-workspace and added the xsplash one, ok if I upload?
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you still give FFe for universe or did they revoke that privilege?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I can although vorian is the first call for KDE bits if he's around
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'm done with what I needed to do
<apachelogger> well, he is not
<apachelogger> obama is quite away :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 427841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427841 in ubuntu "[FFe] new package kamoso" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427841
<apachelogger> only need a second ack anyway
<JontheEchidna> lol, you pinged obama for an FFe?
<apachelogger> I think I did
<apachelogger> weeeheee, android 1.6
 * JontheEchidna reads backscroll
 * apachelogger notes that it takes ages to boot
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You're a Spanish speaker, right?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: sorta, 3 years in highschool
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Could you take a whack at translating Bug 427933?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427933 in emesene "Mensaje de error al comienzo de una conversación." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427933
<Riddell> bugs in languages other than English are usually just closed
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes, but this one I think is a bug about translations.
<ScottK> So I thought it was worth a look.
<Riddell> try dpm then
<Riddell> apachelogger: we don't want openoffice.org-math ?
<JontheEchidna> If I knew what an entrada was...
 * dpm is busy with something else and might not be too responsive in the next 1h or so
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't see why it got a very limited use case
<Riddell> it's like an enchilada I recon
<dpm> but feel free to ask
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I've posted my best translation
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<Riddell> apachelogger: fair enough
<apachelogger> Riddell: I really think we should be focusing on more lang packs :)
<Riddell> we should do another translations day before beta to make sure they're all working (e.g. someone moaned about system settings not working earlier)
<Riddell> dpm: ^^
<apachelogger> systemsettings seems to be working for me, though kpk is not all that well translated to german
<dpm> Riddell: sure, I'm all for it. Let's talk about it on Monday or someone just kick off a thread on kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm moving kuser to dvd and updating kubuntu-meta
<Riddell> apachelogger: thanks for doing the seed re-org, I don't know why it didn't work when I tried it
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did we adjust userconfig to be less hidden in systemsettings?
<apachelogger> Riddell: you forgot to edit the task-seeds, other than that your approach would have been working IIRC
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: still up for debate, I think
<JontheEchidna> in that we never reached a conclusion
<Riddell> apachelogger: where are those edited?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  I think adding a user is a pretty basic system function.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^?
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh I see, that explains it
<JontheEchidna> bug 425373
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425373 in language-pack-kde-et-base "Wrong translation catalogue filename (KPackageKit)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425373
<Riddell> JontheEchidna, ScottK: I would have expected it under General->Computer Administration i think
<Riddell> but we have seele for decisions like this :)
 * ScottK too.  It's hidden in advance now.
<ScottK> OK
<JontheEchidna> computer admin would seem correct
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, for testing: edit /usr/bin/germinate and change the bzr branch url to somewhere else (e.g. your user) then push your changes there and run germinate --bzr
<apachelogger> that way you don't have to pass the changes through the main branch
<Riddell> yeah I know
<apachelogger> ok :)
 * apachelogger waits for soyuz to process kasomo
<apachelogger> kamoso even
<apachelogger> ScottK: kamoso in NEW; ffe bug 427841; needs to go to multiverse due to vlc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427841 in ubuntu "[FFe] new package kamoso" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427841
<nixternal> HELP!!!!!
<Riddell> nixternal: hmm?
<nixternal> I have to clean out my messy shed and I need help :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> Riddell: vlc is in universe?
<nixternal> should be called "The House of Bikes" and not a shed really
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc
<Riddell> gosh, when did that happen?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm gonna let Riddell take that one.
<apachelogger> karmic it seems
<nixternal> apachelogger: yes, because there are already enough video players in main supposedly
<ScottK> I think since ffmpeg got shoved around
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vlc&searchon=names
<nixternal> and because of what ScottK just said
<ScottK> Something related to the new patent policy, IIRC.
<apachelogger> poor ffmpeg
<apachelogger> ScottK: dunno if Riddell wants to take it he gave ack on revu and on the ffe ;(
<apachelogger> ;) even
<ScottK> Oh.
<Riddell> right, I shouldn't do the archive admin review on it
 * ScottK is tied up for a while.  Maybe tonight.
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you get a tar from upstream with licence in it?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> and poked him the first time about getting an alternative backend ;)
<apachelogger> krunner -> apt:package ... is pure awesomeness TBH
<dantti> Riddell: It's being ported by a fedora guy, as not even the gnome polkit dialog works here I can't help much..
<Riddell> dantti: you could always install a distro where it does work :)
<dantti> Riddell: yes I could, but as I work at work, doing ssh to a VM is a bit of a pain..
<dantti> I mean slow...
<Riddell> dantti: who's the fedora guy?
<dantti> Riddell: his nick is jreznik , you can find him in #policykit-kde
<Riddell> shtylman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/427978 for you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427978 in ubiquity "Kubuntu Ubiquity crash" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> the default kopete chat windows is kind of small
<neversfelde> oh, no. kformula is gone again
<apachelogger> Riddell: where the heck does stuff go I write in the kopete facebook thingy?
<rgreening> Nightrose: have you seen amarok resume play after pressing pause button? It is happening on my system (I expect it's somethnig to do with the keyboard settings on my system though)
<Riddell> it should go to who you are writing to
<rgreening> apachelogger: your wall
<rgreening> apachelogger: all your friends can typically see the wall messages
<rgreening> facebook wall is actually the first twitter... :)
<rgreening> haha
<Nightrose> rgreening: i have a similar problem with the multimedia keys on my keyboard - the keys seem to get stuck - it might also be a problem with your phonon backend though
<Nightrose> i have no idea if my problem is a HW or SW failure though
<rgreening> hmm... Nightrose sugesstions on what I can do to test/debug?
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, I sent it to someone
<Nightrose> try changing your phonon backend i'd say
<Nightrose> and check if you have pulseaudio somewhere there
<apachelogger> doesn't show up on any wall though
<rgreening> Nightrose: here's my debug from pressing pause from a running podcast and it restarts playing... http://paste.ubuntu.com/269274/
<apachelogger> rgreening: in fact, I don't even know how I would post to my wall
<rgreening> apachelogger: haha. I can't help teach you facebook. thats a journey best had by the individual. :)
<apachelogger> I don't want a journey I want to test the darn plugin :P
<Nightrose> rgreening: can you try in #amarok please? I'm not the best to help you with this unfortunately
<rgreening> np. just wondering if you had seen this or not.
<Nightrose> the answer would be: kinda ;-)
 * Riddell pokes netbook types into #k-n
<apachelogger> oh, that is actually shareworthy
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/6413_108259837705_635482705_1990635_5810068_n.jpg
<apachelogger> that happens when apachelogger gets to hear daft punk's one more time :D
<Riddell> rgreening: arora FFe approved
<Riddell> looks like amarok approved too, I'll upload that, thanks for the help Nightrose
<Nightrose> thanks to you :)
<neversfelde> does the doc team needs to be informed?
<rgreening> ty Riddell. was that for both the FFe for 0.9.0 and standing FFe for on-going?
<Nightrose> there is no upstream doc for amarok
<Nightrose> we'll hopefully get that done for 2.3
<Nightrose> or better for 2.2.1
<Riddell> rgreening: yes
<Riddell> kubuntu doc team, which I guess is jjesse and nixternal
<Riddell> shtylman: "temporarily force sudo until we work out why kdesudo stops it passing partitioning stage" wibble, what's that all about?
<davmor2> Riddell: ublog still has the configure button over it :(
<neversfelde> Riddell: and probably the slideshow needs to be changed?
<davmor2> after being configured there is a bug I can't remember the number off hand though
<rgreening> ty Riddell
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please accept my friendship request on fb, need someone to test with :P
<Riddell> oh now you've distracted me
<Riddell> Nightrose: who's Ingo Malchow and do I want him to be my friend?
<Nightrose> Riddell: haha - he's one of the kde forum admins
<Nightrose> nice dude
<neversfelde> hehe, yes he is
<neversfelde> neverendingo on freenode
<rgreening> Riddell: did you upload the package for arora 0.9.0 from my PPA yet?
<Riddell> rgreening: no, you never told me to
<rgreening> lol. my bad thought I did. Can you?
<rgreening> now that the FFe is approved
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Riddell: s/did/can :)
<rgreening> hows that
<rgreening> :P
<apachelogger> btw, with latest kds you should get oxygen emoticons
 * rgreening needs caffiene
<apachelogger> way better than the old kde3ish ones
<rgreening> \o/
<rgreening> Riddell: what's the latest time we can get any update to arora into Karmic?
<rgreening> just so I can give icefox a pseudo dead/timeline for adblock, wallet, etc
<neversfelde> we should bring partitionamanger to the cd, do we have enough space for it?
<ScottK> Is it reliable enough?
<apachelogger> still beta I think?
<neversfelde> I tested it with several harddrives and usb stick, there was no problem
<neversfelde> apachelogger: no, it is stable 1.0.0 afair
<apachelogger> oh indeed
 * apachelogger checks deps
<neversfelde> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+Partition+Manager?content=89595
<apachelogger> we should have all the deps on the CD already
<apachelogger> package itself is >2MiB though
<apachelogger> maybe we can squeeze that a bit
<neversfelde> and it is something every user needs
<apachelogger> well, I wouldn't go that far :P
<apachelogger> anyway, get some more testing information and get the main inclusion process started
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ok, will do
<apachelogger> ultimately youd mail kubuntu-devel beforehand though
<apachelogger> in case someone disagrees with having it on the CD
<ScottK> neversfelde: What cases are not handled by the installer that we need this on CD?
<neversfelde> ScottK: format external harddisks and usb sticks, change filesystem of external devices erase your windows partition :)
<ScottK> neversfelde: What of that do I need to do during install that the installer can't do?
<neversfelde> ScottK: mhh, nothing, so probably better the DVD?
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, youd need it on the installation as well?
<apachelogger> or even more there
<neversfelde> it would be useful for encrypting partitions with the live CD, but I guess users, that do this can use the command line
<ScottK> apachelogger: Why?
 * apachelogger wants to note that the only time he formated anything was the sdcard of his android phone but even that he did from within the UI, so he has no clue whether this is really needed
<ScottK> neversfelde: That's supported on the alternate CD
<apachelogger> ScottK: formatting usb disks seems like a common use case
<apachelogger> consider above disclaimr though
<ScottK> apachelogger: During install?
<apachelogger> nah
<neversfelde> ScottK: really, I thought that only encrypted /home is supported
<apachelogger> installation
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> after installation
<apachelogger> in the running system
<ScottK> Right, so not needed on the CD I don't think.
<ScottK> I'm fine with supported on the DVD.
<ScottK> I think it's late to be adding it to the CD.
<neversfelde> yes, probably the best solution to put it on the DVD
<apachelogger> why would you not want to have it when installed from CD?
<ScottK> Because I'm nervous about introducing potentially system destroying packages to the default install late in the development cycle.
<apachelogger> well, only destroying if the user chooses to do so :P
<apachelogger> but yeah, we can postpone the CD shipping to 10.04
<apachelogger> I have no idea if the fb plugin is online or offline
<apachelogger> need more friends
<neversfelde> no showstopper for Karmic, btw. users gave very positive feedback in our forum for 9.10
<apachelogger> urls plz
<neversfelde> apachelogger: send you a request
<apachelogger> I doubt that
<apachelogger> apport is eating my ram -.-
<neversfelde> apachelogger: Freundschaftsanfrage anhängig and it was the only Harald Sitter
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Sput: since we were talking about protocols earlier... quassel should gain protocol support, so that one can link to irc://irc.ubuntu.com/#kubuntu-devel on websites
<Sput> apachelogger: true that
<Sput> though we probably need a dbus interface or something for that :)
<apachelogger> Sput: have a protoclhandler app that dbusses the client/monoclient?
 * Sput has no idea how protocol handling works in KDE or elsewhere
<Sput> but we certainly need some way to remote-control the app :)
<apachelogger> kde protocols are easy
<apachelogger> Sput: you basically just need an app to handle the URL
<Sput> I see
<apachelogger> well, actually lib or app
<apachelogger> http uses kio_http while amarok uses, well the amarok bin
<Sput> hmmm... could be quassel itself, if started with a parameter, it could check the session bus and start itself or remote control another instance
<apachelogger> Sput: the problem is however, how to know whether to exec the monoclient or the regular one?
<Sput> well... what if it doesn't matter? :)
<apachelogger> how so?
<Sput> oh... for the first one
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: btw, if you haven't upload the new networkmanagement yet, there's another crash fix in svn
<JontheEchidna> for bug 426692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426692 in knetworkmanager "plasma-widget-networkmanagement and dot1x: segfault in libknmui" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426692
<davmor2> meh that's not nice
<davmor2> if you select some random desktop effects from the list in kubuntu and hit apply you get a white screen :(
<apachelogger> bad driver?
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> Riddell: please move the install-package branch from you to kubuntu-members
<apachelogger> I can't bzr push :P
<apachelogger> X went down
<apachelogger> time for bed
<Tm_T> apachelogger: indeed, son
<Tonio__> huml any idea how where downloaded the knetworkmanager po files ?
<Tonio__> I can't remember the script that helps creating the tarball from the svn sources on that point
<ScottK> messages.sh?
<Tonio_> ScottK: Messages.sh: 2: settings/config/traysettings.ui: Permission denied
<Tonio_> ScottK: I can read/write in them so I guess there is another trouble
<ScottK> Riddell is Mr. Messages.sh.
<Tonio_> ScottK: btw this only creates the pot file, it won't get the po files on the svn/l10n
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea on that point ?
<ScottK> No idea.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I know there is a script that can generate a tarball including kde po files from an svn source tree.... just can't remember the name :) frustrating
<ScottK> Maybe apachelogger knows.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ? :)
<rgreening> no one here knows kil8n stuff... :)  I've been struggling with these issues myself of late. I think we need a wiki that describes it all and nominate Riddel to spearhead getting the details we need :)
<ryanakca> Heh, no wonder I haven't received any Kubuntu mail for the past few days, offlineimap croaked on me...
<shtylman> Riddell: I will take a look at that first bug...what is this sudo stuff about? I don't follow
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-12
<Riddell> shtylman: sudo stuff is in bin/ubiquity-wrapper
<shtylman> Riddell: .... hm... I havn't touched that...
<shtylman> is there a bug associated with it?
<shtylman> or is it realted to that bug...
<Riddell> well here's a thing, turns out it's my change and it was done a year ago
<shtylman> interesting...
<shtylman> Riddell: so would you like me to investigate something? is the installer not working?
<Riddell> shtylman: well if you fancy it you could see what breaks if you remove the "temporary force" bit
<Riddell> but I don't suppose it's very important
<Riddell> shtylman: more important is what's the status of the slideshow?
<shtylman> Riddell: k..will check... slideshow status is the same...still waiting on nixternal (or anyone willing) to give feedback on the slides
<shtylman> then it can be merged in
<Riddell> shtylman: just merge it in now so we can check it works for the alpha next week, we can fix up the slides themselves after
<shtylman> Riddell: basically, the slideshow is there, I just need the content verified or changed...
<shtylman> Riddell: alrighty...I will do that
 * Riddell snoozes
<shtylman> enjoy
<yuriy> huh in konqi 4.3.1 on jaunty all i have is adblock in the tools menu
<yuriy> i can't change the user agent
<nixternal> shtylman: uploading my bzr branch for the updated slides...version 0.1 :)  they can get refined up until string freeze, which is soon
<spstarr> hmm
<spstarr> do we have PPAs for the new r6xx stuff coming?
<apachelogger> ScottK: there is always my extragear-release script
<apachelogger> of course it happens to work with playground as well :)
<apachelogger> knm might need some code enhancements though, since it doesn't follow the $component/$area/$app structure
<apachelogger> lemme take a look
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I thik I just came up with a way more efficient way of obtaining the right po files
<apachelogger> not particularly interesting for amarok, but for example for kipi :)
<Sput> apachelogger: make Quassel work with gettext!
<apachelogger> Sput: make quassel use ki18n :P
<apachelogger> Sput: you could always use lowlevel gettext I suppose
 * apachelogger goes digging
<apachelogger> Sput: well, it does not look good at all, even though gettext can extract qt strings and put them in a pot, Qt will not wanna read them from a mo
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+junk/release-script-refactor ./networkmanager.rb -b trunk --no-stat --no-doc --no-tag
<apachelogger> will query version and access type to kde svn
<apachelogger> spits out tar
<apachelogger> Sput: you could access it via klocale though :P
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/android/notificationbar.png poor notification bar is all filled up :S
 * apachelogger notes that he had enough bitching from apport for this cycle
<apachelogger> nixternal: I certainly hope that thing is not going to be aggregating data in the final
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.  One of us should tell Tonio when next he appears.
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, kamoso is still waiting in new :P
<ScottK> OK.  Probably later today.  Didn't get home until nearly 2AM and I think it's time for a nap.
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> fabo: ping
<shtylman> nixternal: branch location?
<shtylman> nvm... found it :)
<fabo> apachelogger: pong
<Nightrose> can someone help me with finding the kubuntu logo without the text? so just the gear
<Nightrose> i need it for the kubuntu account on identi.ca and I can't find a version without text
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ^ you had one no?
<a|wen> Nightrose: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork ... download as .svg and use eg. inkscape to delete the text before exporting to .png
<Nightrose> a|wen: doh! should have thought of that...
<Nightrose> thx
<a|wen> np :)
<yuriy> nice free day.. what kubuntu stuff needs doing
<yuriy> hmm help -> report a bug is broken in jaunty packages
<yuriy> is there some doc on how kubuntu packaging works now that we use bzr?
<yuriy> don't see any patches in kdebase that would kill the tools menu
<ScottK> yuriy: It's not so different.  Just check in bzr for changes someone already made, but didn't upload and push your changes there when you're done.  i can give you a quick run through if you want.
<yuriy> ScottK: well for starters do i need to check something out of somewhere instead of using apt-get source?
<ScottK> You actually need to do both since we just put /debian in bzr
<yuriy> is there some tool that takes care of that? otherwise what do i do, so the .bzr doesn't get in the source package and such
<ScottK> yuriy: You can find the bzr branchs at https://code.launchpad.net/{sourcepackage}
<ScottK> It'll be the ~kubuntu-members branch
<ScottK> If you go to the branch page, e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu it'll give you the bzr command to pull a branch.
<ScottK> bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu
<ScottK> It's just copy/paste.
<ScottK> There are tools to make it easy to build the package straight from that.  I don't use them.
<ScottK> Personally, I use diff and patch to update the source package from bzr and the reverse.  This is, no doubt, the hard way to do it.
<ScottK> Once you have your bzr branch updated, you do bzr ci -m "useful commit message here", and then push the branch.
<ScottK> The branch page gives you the push command, but if you are just pushing it back where you got it, you can just use bzr push :parent.
<yuriy> yeah i know how to use bzr. it's those tools i'm wondering about so i dont' have to copy/paste/patch manually
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I think bzr-buildpackage or bzr-builddeb.
<ScottK> apachelogger would know.
<yuriy> hmm kpackagekit notifications need to go away when you upgrade using aptitude
<a|wen> yuriy: bzr-buildpackage should be the one you want afaik ... and debcommit for committing the changes
<apachelogger> a|wen is right
<apachelogger> though you can also use bzr builddeb
<apachelogger> also take note of the debcommit arguments ;)
<apachelogger> fabo: where would I commit in debian SVN? trunk?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I have all sorts of logos of any project I am working on :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ;-) all fixed in about a minute hopefully
<Nightrose> Riddell: kubuntu account on identi.ca now has an avatar
<Nightrose> looks way less meh ;-)
 * apachelogger agrees
<yuriy> nixternal: you did the report bug apport stuff?
<yuriy> finally got to trying it, and it tries to report against kdelibs in any application
<ScottK> apachelogger: Talk to me about this embedded code copy from kipi-plugins.  Why do I think that's OK?
<nixternal> yuriy: which application?
<yuriy> nixternal: i tried konsole and konqueror
 * nixternal thinks the issues we are seeing is because we are using PID and not Program Name
<yuriy> haven't tried actually submitting, but window title says kdelibs-bin, source package kdelibs, package kdelibs-bin, and executable path /usr/bin/kdeinit4
<yuriy> maybe you need to parse what kdeinit is actually starting there?
<nixternal> hrmm, that is weird..just tried it in konqi and it did it
<yuriy> nixternal: if i start the app from the command line, it works correctly
<nixternal> if you look at procstatus in apport, it is correct, but the rest is wrong :/
<yuriy> also the progress bar on collecting information doesn't show any progress
<yuriy> yes procstatus seems correct
<nixternal> even if I do it via cli I get the same
<ScottK> yuriy: kamosa (it's in New)
<ScottK> Nevermind.
<ScottK> Misread the scrollback
<nixternal> even apport-cli is wrong
<apachelogger> ScottK: barable for now
<apachelogger> not ok
<ScottK> apachelogger: You going to fix it before release?
<apachelogger> I hope upstream does
<apachelogger> otherwise I will probably jump in
<ScottK> Does upstream feel more motivated if I say it doesn't get into Kubuntu with a code copy?
<apachelogger> shouldn't be too difficult, I suppose they are plugins after all :D
<yuriy> nixternal: where is the patch that changes that menu item?
<yuriy> need to make sure it's not applied for jaunty, but i didn't see anything in kdelibs there
<yuriy> bug 400209
<nixternal> kdelibs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400209 in kde4libs "Report Bug... menu item doesn't work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400209
<nixternal> kubuntu_50
<apachelogger> ScottK: doubt it, though I could claim that it will get removed before release :P
<apachelogger> getting dropped is worse than not getting in
<ScottK> apachelogger: Well I can make that happen.  It wouldn't just be a claim.
<nixternal> it shouldn't be in jaunty unless someone backported the patch
<apachelogger> also makes it more urgent IMHO
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, Id fix it though :P
<ScottK> OK.  I think I can live with the rest.
<apachelogger> anyway, it is not particularly evil since that stuff is almost impossible to abuse security wise
<ScottK> (run lintian i the binaries and then work out what to do please)
 * ScottK holds his nose and accepts.
<yuriy> oh right i looked for the patch in kdebase. d'oh.
<yuriy> nixternal: jaunty package has kubuntu_51
<apachelogger> ScottK: lol
 * apachelogger made a codeswarm of kubuntu bzr branches
<ScottK> Can see plz?
<apachelogger> poking kamoso upstream first
<yuriy> nixternal: though that patch seems to disable the item altogether
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  You got two bugs.  I added extra humour to the title of the second one, just for you.
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> already triaged
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> ScottK: want lintian overrides for the lib?
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's meant to be a private lib, right?
<ScottK> I vaguely recall something about shoving those out of the path somehow.
<apachelogger> well, amarok's libamarok is also kinda private :P
<apachelogger> seems to be common practise to have any lib other than plugins in prefix/lib/
<apachelogger> kcms and real pluings go prefix/lib/kde4/ afaik
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/swarm-09-09-12.avi
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Either fix it or override as you think best.
 * apachelogger checks the kde cmake macros before override
 * apachelogger finds it quite funny that one exactly sees when apachelogger went low profile in the swarm
<apachelogger> ScottK: needs override, only shared or static libs are allowed to be linked into another target (i.e. the kamoso bin)
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> so same situation as with amarok and friends, just that amarok got a proper soname
<apachelogger> ScottK: why do we even care about the kipi plugin?
<ScottK> Code duplication is bad.
<apachelogger> well, yeah
<apachelogger> but we are not the police :P
<apachelogger> anyway
<ScottK> Since I'm the archive admin, I am the police.
<apachelogger> the kipi API doesn't fit their needs
<apachelogger> so they duplicate the backend code and stack their own API ontop of that
<ScottK> Sounds weak.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> kipi plugins aint are no shared lib
<apachelogger> so they could not even stack a reimplementation ontop of the base classes
<ScottK> OK.  Some maybe we ask Lure_ what he thinks.
<apachelogger> ScottK: upstream suggests that the only solution would be to have the facebook backend turned into a shared lib
<apachelogger> which of course goes with major refactoring et all
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> I'm curious what Lure_ has to say then.
 * apachelogger pokes Lure_ into saying something :P
<ScottK> We have some time to decide what to do about it.
<apachelogger> well, since only facebook is affected we might drop that
<apachelogger> Riddell might not like that though :P
<ScottK> I heard a funny facebook story on the radio today.
<ScottK> Two girls (iirc aged 11 and 12) got lost exploring the storm drains in Adelaide, AU.
<ScottK> They had a cel phone with them, so they (obviously) updated their facebook status and waited for someone to send help.
<ScottK> It didn't occur to them they could just call.
<apachelogger> ROFL
<ScottK> They waited 7 hours.
<apachelogger> facebook ftw!
<spstarr> second life ftw! :)
<apachelogger> got a second life mail today
<apachelogger> made me realize that sl is so 90's
 * apachelogger is wondering why lp:ubuntu/karmic/amarok is so darn big
<apachelogger> are those full source branches?
<apachelogger> ScottK: thinking about it, though probably should have tweeted
<apachelogger> much more public, so someone would have sent help earlier
<ScottK> No doubt.
<ScottK> At least it wasn't myspace.  They'd have starved.
<apachelogger> *nod*
 * apachelogger needs to update his ohloh profile
<apachelogger> that bzr branch takes ages
<ScottK> apachelogger: That or apply some of your godlike powers to fix http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/searchandrescue
<apachelogger> would give better history for the swarm though
<apachelogger> booohooo
<apachelogger> C
<ScottK> Yeah.
 * ScottK doesn't do C.
<apachelogger> I'd rather continue hacking away with java on my android :P
<ScottK> nor C++ for that matter.
<ScottK> Ouch
<apachelogger> I'd rather reimplement all my ruby magic in python
<apachelogger> or port dpkg to python
<apachelogger> actually the latter might make sense for ubuntu :P
<apachelogger> srsly, one day mvo will reimplement dpkg
<apachelogger> he's a machine
 * yuriy hopes ubuntu doesn't go reimplementing C things in python
<apachelogger> with the amount of money spent on disk space for the ubuntu bzr branches one could probably finance the whole kubuntu team
<apachelogger> amarok branching at 270MiB
<ScottK> What's that cost?  a quarter Euro?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> ScottK: *20000packages*6release
<ScottK> shtylman: Any good ideas yet on the 480 pixel display height problem (even something ugly, but workable)?
<ScottK> Right, well that does add up after a while.
<apachelogger> 330MiB... still counting
<apachelogger> just imagine kdebase-workspace :S
<apachelogger> or openoffice
<apachelogger> oh dear, openoffice
<apachelogger> must take one week to branch :P
<apachelogger> 400
<apachelogger> ScottK: lintian overrides for kamoso pushed to bzr branch
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/amarok/karmic
<apachelogger> 97 commits yet 510MiB
<yuriy> ok this AJAXy stuff on LP is annoying
<yuriy> clicking on the status changes it to won't fix
<apachelogger> doesn't work half the time for me
<apachelogger> yuriy: bug with konqueror
<ScottK> Half the time I click it and it 'works', but not with the change I intended.
<apachelogger> hehe
<yuriy> but most of the time i want to leave a comment with the status change, so I don't think it's a useful feature anyway, it just gets in the way
<Lure_> ScottK. apachelogger: you rang, my lord?
<apachelogger> ScottK can explain
<apachelogger> gotta take care of something
<ScottK> Lure_: We have this new package called kamosa that has a code copy of the facebook plugin from kipi-plugins.
<ScottK> Kamosa upstream says "they didn't like the API" or something so they added their own on top.
<Lure_> ScottK: nice ;-)
<Lure_> ScottK: which api?
<ScottK> So I was wondering if there was some way we could make it so they could use the one from kipi-plugins and not ship a copy?
 * Lure_ searches to see what kamosa is
<shtylman> ScottK: yea... I have an idea but I havn't been able to do it yet...the idea is to have two style files select between them depending on the resolution
<shtylman> the style file for smaller displays would probly just use smaller fonts
<ScottK> Lure_: You've now exhausted my knowledge on the subject.
<shtylman> cause that is really the biggest thing making the display grow past 480px vertically
<ScottK> shtylman: That'd be really cool if we could get it.  That'd let us hit larger MID devices too.
<Lure_> ScottK: facebook specific code in kipi-plugins is not wrapped in real api, but there is a class to talk with facbook
<Lure_> you could call it API, but it is very photo focused
<shtylman> I would say that we do need to maybe draw the line at some point for this release but for next release I could see about handling different resolutions/mid devices or maybe even a different form factor for MID devices and untra low res
<Lure_> ScottK: where is this kamosa package?
<yuriy> hmm can't remember my kde forums username.. I *think* i registered when they first started it
<Lure_> btw, did something change with login splash lately? I use auto-login and now it flashes for several seconds during login... ugly...
<Lure_> before I just got my locked session (password to unlock dialog)
<yuriy> Lure_: maybe xksplashx? Riddell is that in?
<Lure_> yuriy: what is that?
<shtylman> ScottK: maybe something to discuss at uds? :)
<ScottK> shtylman: I was sort of hoping you could sneak it in still, but OK.
<yuriy> Lure_: a splash screen when kdm loads. if you have autologin on, it should theoretically take you from X starting to a full desktop
<ScottK> Lure_: Just accepted into Karmic, so it may not be on your local mirror yet.
<shtylman> ScottK: I can probly sneak in the different stylesheet, but I was referring to the support for even smaller resolutions
<Lure_> yuriy: before, I did not see any splash during auto-login, now I get splash and it seems it gets constantly replaced with black screen, therefore flashung...
<yuriy> Lure_: that's probably it then, and buggy
<ScottK> shtylman: OK.  Sounds good then.
<Lure_> yuriy: to which package should I report the problem?
<yuriy> dunno. maybe kdm
 * Lure_ also hopes that somebody looks into bug 405378
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405378 in apport "[karmic] in KDE apport does not open the browser to report a bug" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405378
<yuriy> me too, that one's important
 * yuriy checked out apport source and got distracted
<ScottK> It works here (using apport-cli)
<Lure_> ScottK: it fails with apport-kde
<Lure_> ScottK: and this is the default called by crash manager
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Lure_: I misspelled it.  It's Kamoso
<Lure_> yuriy: submitted bug 428579 - it seems it was Riddell causing this flashes to me ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428579 in kdebase-workspace "kde autologin causes flashes since recent update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428579
<Lure> ScottK, apachelogger: it seems kamoso copied as-is half of kipi plugin :-(
<Lure> I can understad why, as they do not need UI complexity of KIPI
<Lure> I think it is something to discuss with other kipi developers
<Lure> but nothing much we can do now I think
<ScottK> OK.  Well some longer term solution is needed.
<ScottK> Thanks for looking into it.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Accepted the binaries for Kamoso too.
<Lure> ScottK: I plan to attend digikam/kipi developer gathering in Nov and we plan to redesign import/export plugins, so we can try to take kamoso needs into account
<Lure> ScottK: will talk with Kamoso developer
<Lure> ScottK: thanks for letting me know about code duplication
<ScottK> Lure: Excellent.  I know apachelogger has talked to them some.
<Lure> ScottK: yep, we need to make it more kde-like (libraries/plugins -> reuse)
<Lure> ScottK: do I need FFe for beta3->beta4 upload (digikam)
<ScottK> Feature changes or just bug fixes?
<Lure> ScottK: we expect to have final release ready just in time for karmic
<Lure> ScottK: both
<Lure> ScottK: but having old beta does not make sense at all
<ScottK> Then yes.  I'd file one FFe for all the updates to final.
<ScottK> You need to ask, but I'd imagine the answer is yes (since it's in Main, subscribe ubuntu-release)
<Lure> ScottK: ok, so FFe and request approval for all versions up to final
<ScottK> Something like that.
<Lure> ScottK: thanks, will do
<Czessi> Hi, in karmic python-qt4-common is missing and i think this is the problem why the gmail plasmoid is not runnig. is there an alternate package available?
<NCommander> Czessi, we should have python-qt4-common available
<NCommander> (I'm one of the Debian maintainers of this package)
<ScottK> NCommander: rmadison says we don't.
<Czessi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/python-qt4-common
<NCommander> correction, no,its gone in Debian and Ubuntu
<ScottK> NCommander: I read some bug it seems like it's not getting removed on upgrade.
 * ScottK wonders if some conflicts/replaces is missing.
<NCommander> ScottK, bah, I fixed that in Debian, the version in ubuntu must never have gotten merged
<NCommander> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=536595
<ubottu> Debian bug 536595 in python-qt4 "python-qt4: Broken paths - module fails to load" [Important,Closed]
<ScottK> NCommander: Please fix.
<NCommander> ScottK, where's our python-qt4 bzr branch?
<ScottK> I don't think we have one.
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Nope
<ScottK> NCommander: We mostly just put the core KDE stuff in bzr.
<NCommander> ScottK, can you find the bug number for me :-)
<ScottK> Sure
<ScottK> NCommander: Bug #407418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407418 in python-qt4 "software-properties-kde does not start, (QtCore Error)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407418
<NCommander> ScottK, python-qt4-common has NBS'ed out, I think I just need a conflicts, no replaces
<ScottK> NCommander: For upgraders is needs replaces.
<NCommander> Then why'd Debian only run w/ Replaces
<NCommander> (I didn't make that specific change when I looked at the changelog)
<ScottK> Out of the archive doesn't also mean off someone's hard drive.
<NCommander> ScottK, if its just a Conflicts and there are no rdepends, dpkg will remove it
<ScottK> You sure?
<NCommander> Replaces is only if you have a true super-set, theres an ABI break between common and mainline
<NCommander> Fairly
<ScottK> OK.
<NCommander> I can stage an upgrade from jaunty in a VM to confirm/deny this theory
<ScottK> That'd be handy.  It'd getting late in the game to be wrong.
<NCommander> Replaces: python-qt4-dev (<< 4.4.4-3~), python-qt4-common
<NCommander> *sigh*
 * NCommander whacks Riddell hard
<NCommander> bbiab, fire alarm
<dtchen> yesterday's upgrade of amarok required a kde session logout-login cycle. i was bitten by a bug where starting the upgraded amarok was unable to display the playlist.
<yuriy> nixternal: apport-kde is copyright canonical? didn't you write it?
<yuriy> nixternal, Lure: I think the issue (bug 405378) may have something to do with the full/reduced report radio buttons not being there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405378 in apport "[karmic] in KDE apport does not open the browser to report a bug" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405378
<Lure> yuriy: I suspect they require copyright assignment
 * Lure checks and compare with apport-gtk
<yuriy> don't understand why it hangs, but the radio buttons certainly have something to do with it
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-13
<nixternal> yuriy: that's what you get when you write software for Ubuntu I guess :/
<nixternal> does it even have me listed as the author? or a author?
<nixternal> or something?
<ScottK> Just fix it an upload it then.
<rgreening> ha
<yuriy> nixternal: it does -- i'm talking about the kaboutdata, you probably changed it
<nixternal> I can't remember..I remember setting myself as the author and leaving the (C) for Canonical though
<nixternal> I seriously don't care about the copyright...as long as it stays free software of course :)
 * nixternal goes and eats, then after than is going to send a railing email to the moveon.org idiots who claim to be "nonpartisan" yet bash republicans on their website and ask for donations to a democrat
<obama> bug 427841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427841 in ubuntu "[FFe] new package kamoso" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427841
<obama> wow, i was quite late on that one
<ScottK> Change has been achieved
<vorian> heh
<vorian> within each small move is the kernel of a radical change
<Sput> apachelogger: weren't you working with scarabeus on the gettext branch a few months ago? :)
<Sput> we had it working "in theory", just that some setups wouldn't use translated strings :)
<Quintasan> ryanakca: ping
<apachelogger> ScottK: kamoso dev already sent mail to lure and gilles
<apachelogger> proposing either a shared lib or improving the kipi interface or rewriting the code
<apachelogger> Sput: in theory :P
<apachelogger> Sput: IIRC the only reliable soution is to use lowlevel gettext, i.e. it's c++ implementation directly
<apachelogger> and even then I would not know what to do with the ui files
<apachelogger> Sput: I would just limit localization to the KDE enabled client :P
<apachelogger> AFAIK that is how marble does it
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> ....
 * apachelogger just had an idea
<apachelogger> ok, that is so insane it could actually work
<apachelogger> Sput: following scenario: you stack klocale on top of the KDE integration using i18n() only inside KDE components, unless I am completely wrong KLocale should also ensure that tr() gets translated
<apachelogger> then we use gettext to obtain two pot files
<apachelogger> one for qt only and one for KDE integration
<apachelogger> the latter will manually add the qt one to the klocale translation catalog
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> depending on the cmake arguments we either build a mo or a qm
<apachelogger> so, if you build with KDE you get 2 mos per language, one kde and one qt
<apachelogger> if you build qt only you will get one qm file per language
<apachelogger> as insane as this sounds, it might actually work :D
<Quintasan> HURRR
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what should I add to rules when package is build like this "qmake dooble.pro && make" ?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I tried adding those to default rules but it keep failing because of 'clean' part :/
<apachelogger> cdbs' qmake.mk
<Quintasan> let see
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you probably need to sort clean yoursef
<apachelogger> qmake is a PITA
<apachelogger> for the developer and the packager and the user
<apachelogger> qmake is one big fail IMHO
<Quintasan> apachelogger: debuild -S starts with clean, isn't clean supposed to run AFTER compilation?
<apachelogger> poke upstream and recommend cmake
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no
<apachelogger> before and after
<apachelogger> the source package needs to be clean aswell :P
<Quintasan> but I start with clean source, don't I?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> if you run debuild -us -uc you have poluted source
<apachelogger> which is why clean is always run before the source package is built
<Quintasan> damn, each package I pick is fckd up or upstream is too lazy to fix it
<apachelogger> well, all the more to learn :)
<Quintasan> train clock plasmoid borked, acetone was propably to lazy to sort out copyrighted images
<apachelogger> well, you can always dfsg copyrighted stuff
<apachelogger> it usually is more annoying to upstream when users come whine about how there are no images than packagers whining about copyrights :P
<Quintasan> :D
 * apachelogger kicks hg
<Quintasan> I found Silicon, looks better than Acetone
<apachelogger> darn hg convert refuses to convert konvis full history
 * apachelogger imports konvi into git hoping that hg has more luck converting git :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, acetone would be a no-go for packaging for me
<apachelogger> way too ugly website
<Quintasan> http://www.hyperray.net/hyperget/silicon-auto-image-mounter <-- over 9000 times better
<apachelogger> why auto-mounter though?
<apachelogger> what is so auto?
<Quintasan> dunno
<apachelogger> cool :D
<Quintasan> It works just like daemon tools
<apachelogger> Quintasan: btw, did you cooridnate a KDE release packaging session yet?
<apachelogger> is that even comon these days?
 * apachelogger sure looks forward to october when he can jump in with all the godlike powers he got again :P
<Quintasan> I don't think so. You mean session to explain what ninjas do?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: nah, to ensure they dont fck up
<apachelogger> i.e. revu all changes and basically jump for the important, yet difficult packages
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna did some IIRC, he probably can explain when he gets up
<Quintasan> fck, qmake is srsly a PITA
 * apachelogger notes that importing konvi into git takes ages
<apachelogger> Quintasan: told ya :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you most likely need to implement everything but qmake/make yourself
<apachelogger> i.e. clean and install
<Quintasan> HA
<Quintasan> okay, two ways to get it to generate makefile
<Quintasan> delete win and osx *pro files or hack rules :P
<apachelogger> debuild will restore deleted files, so the former is an option
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> if you want to learn something...
<apachelogger> implement the whole build using low-level debhelper
<apachelogger> you can pass a specific pro file to qmake IIRC
<Quintasan> debhelper...urgh
<apachelogger> so if you have ultimate control over the build you probably dont need to delete that stuff
 * apachelogger is wondering if the git konvi import takes the branches into account
<Quintasan> there is a noobs guide to debhelper or I need to go through manuals?
<apachelogger> stopped obtaining revisions at 665000 and searches up the revisions now ... at 835000 already :S
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, there is a very very unuseful guide in the wiki
<Quintasan> :|
<apachelogger> maybe it improved though
<apachelogger> worth looking I suppose :D
<apachelogger> simply put: you need a clean target and a binary-arch target that depends on a build an install target, where install depends on build and build on configure
<apachelogger> you might want to stamp build though :P
<Quintasan> lol
 * Quintasan never used debhelper
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debian/rules
<apachelogger> it's best to start reading at the bottom
<apachelogger> http://www.gnu.org/software/automake/manual/make/Phony-Targets.html
<apachelogger> what you need to understand is that debian/rules is for the better part a very simple make file
<apachelogger> thus makefile paradigms appy, like, every line break also equals going back to the execution dir ...
<apachelogger> reading it like a script might make sense though
<apachelogger> easier to understand
<apachelogger> so if you start at the bottom you have the phony targets
<apachelogger> then binary which is really just a wrapper for binary-arch and binary-indep
<apachelogger> this splitting is mostly useful when you need different stuff to be done for an arch:all and arch:any package
<apachelogger> both "depend" on build and install
<apachelogger> if you look at install, it depends on build
<apachelogger> so build must be done before install
<apachelogger> build "depending" on build-stamp and that is depending on config.status
<apachelogger> in config.status you would run cmake .. or configure or qmake
<apachelogger> once that is done build-stamp continues ensuring we are in the right dir
<apachelogger> you can obtain information about debhelper scripts via their man page
<apachelogger> e.g. man://dh_testdir
<apachelogger> then it just runs make and creates a file build-stamp
<apachelogger> that file is prevent useless runs of build
<apachelogger> ...look at the clean target youll see that there the stamp gets removed
<apachelogger> which basically means that make will only be run after a clean
<apachelogger> so build is done, returning to install
<apachelogger> that again runs some dh magic to ensure everything is in place for make install
<apachelogger> one word of advice though ... for qmake in 90% of all cases it makes sense to abuse man://dh_install for installation rather than placing everything manually via the install target
<apachelogger> once install is finished we return to binary-arch, all "dependencies" of that are now done and the binary-arch target is self is processed
<apachelogger> here you only find a pile of debhelper scripts to build the package and place additional files
<apachelogger> I recommend you take a look at the manpages of each of those for clearity
<apachelogger> if everything went fine the dh_builddeb script builds the actual deb
<apachelogger> Quintasan: all clear? :D
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> yup, but knowing myself I will need to package two or three things before understanding it fully :P
<apachelogger> nothing wrong with that :)
<neversfelde> kformula was remove from koffice 2.0.82 again, but it was part of 2.0.81. How can I get it deinstalled when upgrading to 2.0.82, make koffice-kde4 replace kformula (>=2.0.81) ?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: you don't
<apachelogger> neversfelde: do we deploy via PPA?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes
<neversfelde> it is in the backports beta ppa
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> neversfelde: kformula will get nuked when the koffice libs become incompatible with it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: one question, what's the point of configure depending on configure-stamp?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: replacing it is quite ugly TBH
<neversfelde> there seem to be some files, which where in kformula-kde4.install that are now in kplato-kde4.install, so I will have to make kplato-kde4.install conflict with kformula
<apachelogger> Quintasan: prevent configure from being executed when it is not necessary ... all stamp targets are only to prevent that the containing stuff gets executed if the appropriate stamp file is available
<Quintasan> hmmm
<apachelogger> neversfelde: oh, then replace and conflict kformula with kplato
<neversfelde> apachelogger: k
<Quintasan> so things like ./configure or qmake dooble.pro should go to configure-stamp?
<neversfelde> thank you
<apachelogger> Quintasan: depends on the other available targets, but generally yes :)
 * apachelogger hg converts konvi git to hg :D
<apachelogger> that is so freaking insane
<apachelogger> best thing ever: you can't bzr fast-export branches with tags containing an epoch, git does not appear to be liking that very much and breaks on fast-import
<Quintasan> WTF
<Quintasan> apachelogger: debian/rules:21 *** missing separator (TAB instead 8 spaces?). Stop
<Quintasan> I used TAB there :|
 * Quintasan is going crazy
<Quintasan> YAY
<Quintasan> ITS ALIVE
<Quintasan> apachelogger: exacly as I though, clean did not depend on anything, adding configure and build to depends helped :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why would you have to build before being able to clean?
<apachelogger> that does not make sense
<apachelogger> that is like: you have to fill your harddisk before you can format it
<apachelogger> the quasselVskonvi codeswarm does not take konvi-kde3 into account while it was branched from trunk
<apachelogger> still quite interesting
<apachelogger> at the time konvi went to the KDE 3 branch quassel grew quite a bit :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I looked at it like this
<Quintasan> apachelogger: a) you start with pure source b) you configure (+Makefile) c) then you build it(+ *.o files) d) you clean Makefile and *.o files
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you cannot assume that the intial source is purged
<apachelogger> Quintasan: always run clean
<apachelogger> clean must work anyway
<apachelogger> otherwise the package will get rejected
<Quintasan> apachelogger: but it fail all the time
<apachelogger> so fix it :P
<Quintasan> says - "no rules to make 'clean'"
<Quintasan> no matter what I put there
<apachelogger> batpaste your rules file
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.com/f2a3868e5
<apachelogger> make clean only works when there is a make file ;)
<apachelogger> should be distclean IMHO anyway
<apachelogger> [ ! -f Makefile ] || $(MAKE) distclean
<apachelogger> unless makefile does not exist run make distclean
<Quintasan> ah k
<apachelogger> also, if you prefix any command with - an error will be ignroed
<apachelogger> so -make distclean
<apachelogger> would have about the same affect
<Quintasan> but I lol'd since built deb file did not contain any binaries :O
<apachelogger> just that lintian will bitch about it :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan: make install is defuncted
<apachelogger> as I anticipated :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: use dh_install to put everything into place
<Quintasan>  $(MAKE) DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/dooble install
<Quintasan> replace this with dh_install?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you already take a look at the dh_install manpage?
<Quintasan> looking
<Quintasan> mhm
<apachelogger> the thing with dh_install is that it needs to be run for _every_ binary package
<Quintasan> first let me deal with clean
<apachelogger> ill explain meanwhile :P
<Quintasan> so it shouldnt depend on build or anything
<Riddell> Lure: why do you have an unlock dialogue for autologin?  the whole point of autologin is there's no password
<apachelogger> so dh_install in the install target would work for your package
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> say you add a -data package it will not work that well anymore
<apachelogger> thus it is common to have dh_install run in the binary-* target
<apachelogger> since those get run for every binary package anyway
<apachelogger> so just implement an appropriate debian/install file and remove the comment from dh_install
<apachelogger> ... it is already in your binary-arch target, just commented out :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: autologin to decrease login time but still being somewhat secure
<Quintasan> okay, I want to know wtf is with this error about 8 spaces instead of tabs
<apachelogger> Riddell: like you turn on the pc and go get a cup of coffee, when you come back you just need to enter the password and can pointy click around
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I need to put [ ! -f Makefile ] || $(MAKE) distclean  in clean rule, right?
<apachelogger> Riddell: IMHO a very minimal usecase though
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yeah, replace your make clean with it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do you have spaces somewhere that cause that error :P
<Quintasan> now I need to know where the hell the binaries are put
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do you set that?
<apachelogger> there is a special setting for that in kdm
<apachelogger> last tab of the KCM IIRC
<apachelogger> along the no-password for login option
<Riddell> oh I see it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ../ by default
<apachelogger> Quintasan: depends on how you build really ;)
<Quintasan> shit, this sucks
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> that is regular stuff no matter what is in your rules file
<Quintasan> Binary is build in the source directory
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> the app binary :D
 * apachelogger thought the deb binary
<Quintasan> yeah, and I need to put Icons dir somewhere
<Quintasan> This is harder than I expected
<apachelogger> the harder the better I always used to think :D
<apachelogger> now I am too lazy to add more than 3 cdbs includes :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/f64cdd090  <-- this is direcotry layou
<Quintasan> I obviously need Icons, Images, Tab and Doc
<Quintasan> also qss
<Quintasan> but where I should put those?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you might not
<apachelogger> Quintasan: first check the binary
<apachelogger> it is common that qmake binaries have all that crap embedded in the binary
<Quintasan> wut
<apachelogger> so at the most you need the app icon in /usr/share/pixmaps and a desktop file
<Quintasan> lol, with Dooble we have 3 QtWebKit browsers :D
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> They propably are not embedd
<apachelogger> way too easy to creat a browser these days
<apachelogger> we should write our own
<Quintasan> apachelogger: the icons are not embbed into binary, there are lots of files in Icons directory
<apachelogger> Quintasan: are none of them embedded?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nope, no icons until I manually select .cfg file from Icons directory
<apachelogger> then it's getting dirty
<apachelogger> Quintasan: inspect the code
<apachelogger> either that thing would expect the cfg somewhere to be or you need to patch it so that it does
<Quintasan> arg("Icons/nuvola/configuration.cfg"));
<Quintasan> :/
<apachelogger> arg?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: please paste that file
<apachelogger> EgS: ping ping ping
<apachelogger> I am a sexy hot biatch
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.ca/1564103
<apachelogger> -(~/src/git/quassel/build:$)-> grep -r -i quassel_qt.mo trace
<apachelogger> 31892 access("/home/me/.kde/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/quassel_qt.mo", R_OK) = 0
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that code is a bit different :D
<apachelogger> if the settings do not yet contain iconset, then add iconset with currentdir/Icons/...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: probably needs to be patched
<Quintasan> well, the browser right after compiling starts with no icons
<apachelogger> though I find it insane that upstream writes that stuff to the settings object even if the user did not set it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if you start it a second time?
<Quintasan> compiling :P
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> just replace the code there
<apachelogger> QString("%1/%2").arg(QDir::currentPath()).
<apachelogger>                       arg("Icons/nuvola/configuration.cfg"));
<apachelogger> to
<apachelogger> QString("/usr/share/foobar/blah/bluh...");
<Quintasan> no icons even after 5 restart
<apachelogger> yeah, needs patching :P
<apachelogger> patchy patchy
<apachelogger> and poky poky upstream
<apachelogger> you might borrow the MSOD
<apachelogger> or was it LSOD
<apachelogger> something that sounds like a drug for sure :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping
<Quintasan> I will put Icons dir in /usr/share/dooble right?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yep
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you have Sput's mobile numba?... can you text him?
<apachelogger> I am close to a nervous breakdown
<Sput> wus!
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> there he is
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> Sput: I HAZ GETTEXT
<Sput> ooh
<apachelogger> what I was talking about earlier actually works
<apachelogger> right after creation of the kapp:  KGlobal::locale()->insertCatalog("quassel_qt");
<Sput> do we need to use i18n() at all?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> not at all
<Sput> hm, and what happens with !kde?
<apachelogger> not the tiniest bit
<Sput> and! can we convert our existing translations, or are I gonna make some people extremely unhappy? :)
<apachelogger> we can
<Quintasan> hahahahahahha
<apachelogger> they need proof reading and stuff
<apachelogger> but for the better part it seems to work
<Quintasan> apachelogger: there are even java modules for Dooble XD
<apachelogger> basically what we do is introduce a Messages.sh like KDE extracting all qt stuff to a pot and all KDE stuff to a pot (just in case you ever want i18n for some KDE specific strings)
<apachelogger> then at build time either create a qm (which I did not test yet...)
<apachelogger> or a mo
<apachelogger> depending on whether built with KDE or not
<apachelogger> the existing translations should be convertable using gg://ts2po
<apachelogger> which seemd to result in a prety decent .mo for me
<Sput> sould's cool
<Sput> though the "qm which I didn't test yet" frightens me
<apachelogger> me too
<Sput> as we already tried that one back then and it didn't work for several people including me :)
<Sput> but maybe we did it differently back then
<apachelogger> we tried mo loading in Qt I think
<Sput> I thought we were building .qms?
<apachelogger> I dunno :P
<Sput> anyway, if that worked, it would be extremely cool
<apachelogger> lets see
<Sput> of course, today is UI freeze :)
<Sput> for us
<Sput> :)
<apachelogger> worst that could happen is that a po and a ts need to be maintained, cross converted via ts2po or po2ts
<apachelogger> or get the gettext --qt export fixed up
<Sput> sounds interesting in any case
<Sput> we prolly would get a ton more languages if that .po approach worked
<Quintasan> apachelogger: there are some lines that look like (QString("%1/Tab/Default/search.html").arg(QDir::currentPath()));
<apachelogger> oh man
<Quintasan> apachelogger: should I patch them to point to /usr/share/dooble/blash?
<apachelogger> yes
<Riddell> Lure: ok, I know what the issue is, I'll take a look at it when I get a moment
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/swarm-09-09-12.avi
<apachelogger> Sput: even more btw http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/KonversationVsQuasselSwarm/2009-09-13_12-22-19.avi
<apachelogger> Sput: does the core actually have translations?
<Sput> yeah
<apachelogger> that needs special treatment :S
<Sput> though in the future we'll probably change that
<apachelogger> sensible
<Sput> well, except for cli options and warnings and stuff
<Sput> but client-visible stuff should be generated in the client
<apachelogger> well, I would pass cli option translations though low-level cpp gettext anyway :P
<apachelogger> qlocale seems like a bit of an overhead for that
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger notes that po->mo->klocale seems to work pretty well alright
<apachelogger> on to qm
<Sput> huh, what's this swarm stuff about? looks fun
<apachelogger> commits over time of existence
<apachelogger> though unfortunately I didnt get konvi in when it was in the KDE 3 branch
<Sput> aah based on commit history
<Sput> neat idea :)
<apachelogger> on the other hand that illustrates how that boosted quassel :D
<apachelogger> I am not sure how to handle that the core got translations of its own -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: commits to what?
<apachelogger> Sput: could add quassel_core.pot
<apachelogger> Sput: always make that a qm
<apachelogger> Riddell: version control
<apachelogger> with a bit of fiddling it doesn't matter which VCS, nah, actuall a lot of fiddling
<Riddell> cor
<apachelogger> quite useful if you want to know how many times Riddell did not manage to set his bzr nick :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: Dooble is a PITA to deal with but I think I will finish it today
<Riddell> thanks for that
<ryanakca> Quintasan: pong, hurray :)
<ryanakca> Quintasan: are you packaging all the little blurbs it seems to quasi-depend on? (ex, the search engine in runs as default)
<Quintasan> ryanakca: nah, just core
<Quintasan> ryanakca: there is epic mess with configurations for icons etc
<apachelogger> of course our patches are as buggy as always
<apachelogger> hoorays for cant remove language
<neversfelde> please test koffice 2.1 beta2 from the staging ppa :)
<neversfelde> karmic only atm
<Quintasan> this is retarded
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.com/f50c38a87 <--- can anyone tell why it complains about missing separator? I'm using tabs there
<apachelogger> Quintasan: can you upload the file somewhere?
<apachelogger> also, what is the precise error
<Quintasan> debian/rules:26: *** missing separator (TAB instead 8 spaces?). Stop
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://hs.quintasan.pl/rules
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> you have spaces
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what editor are you using?
<Quintasan> vim
<apachelogger> or are you doing echos and cats :D
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Quintasan: misconfigured maybe?
<Quintasan> dunno
<apachelogger> vim would by default tab debian/rules
<apachelogger> Quintasan: paste your .vimrc
<Quintasan> http://hs.quintasan.pl/vimrc
 * apachelogger notes that cmake is freaking him out today
<apachelogger> Quintasan: set expandtab will replace tabs with spaces
<Quintasan> thanks :O
<ScottK> apachelogger: (about kamoso dev talking to Kipi people) Great.  I'll modify the bug to be less threatening.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I got a U/I freeze waiver for quassel expiring tonight, so if you have any intent to help Sput push the translations stuff through, now would be a good time.
<apachelogger> well it is b0rked
<apachelogger> Sput: ping ping
<apachelogger> doesn't make any sense really
<apachelogger> when I install current master and replace the german qm with my one built from a po the UI still stays translated
<apachelogger> when I use the same qm in a modified build it fails to translate the UI
<apachelogger> the file gets access according to strace
<ScottK> apachelogger: Just wave your little pinky with your near godlike powers and fix it up. ;-)
<apachelogger> too lazy
<apachelogger> I might add 3 lines of cdbs includes
<apachelogger> thats about as far as I would go these days :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: You might also want to see why vlc FTBFS on armel so maybe kamoso can build there.
 * apachelogger shudders
<apachelogger> good idea though
<apachelogger> on the other hand
<apachelogger> ScottK: at this point kamoso does not even fit on a netbook screen
<apachelogger> so I doubt it would be much good on arm machines
<ScottK> Right, it's mostly about having the stats look good.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<ScottK> OTOH, N900 will have TV out and will likely run Kubuntu armel.
<ScottK> So who knows.
 * apachelogger needs more icecream but is too lazy to get the power cord for the netbook
<apachelogger> maybe I should ccache
<apachelogger> maybe I am approaching this from the wrong direction
<neversfelde> was someone able to test koffice 2.0.82?
<apachelogger> nope
 * apachelogger is still doing the build, install, fail, tryagain game
<neversfelde> hehe
<apachelogger> now I even doubt my system, building unmodified quassel to check it actually would translate something
<neversfelde> apachelogger: you said something about correct bzr whoami settings, how do I do this?
<apachelogger> bzr whoami "NAME <EMAIL>"
<apachelogger> though unless you ignore all sorts of warnings you should have done that already :D
<neversfelde> mhh, I did this, but there seems to be something wrong, there is no link to my launchpad profile
<apachelogger> your lp profile needs to have that email addy listed
<ScottK> neversfelde: You can also set this up in ~/.bazzar/bazzar.conf
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I do not get it
<apachelogger> at all
<ScottK> [DEFAULT]
<ScottK> email = Scott Kitterman <scott@kitterman.com>
<ScottK> launchpad_username = kitterman
<ScottK> neversfelde: ^^
 * ScottK should spell better too.  /.bazaar/bazaar.conf
 * apachelogger takes a knife and jumps at Qt
 * ScottK prepares bandages.
<ScottK> (playing with knives is dangerous)
<neversfelde> mhh, there is a second lp account neversfelde-ubuntu, that seems to be the problem
<apachelogger> merge!
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> now I don't get it anymore
<apachelogger> wth I must say
<neversfelde> weird
<apachelogger> Qt Linguist 4.3 is Certified for Windows Vista
<apachelogger> Windows Vista and the Windows Vista Start button are trademarks or registered trademarks of Microsoft Corporation in the United States and/or other countries.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> --qt                    C#-Modus: eine .dll-Datei für .NET erstellen
<apachelogger> that
<apachelogger> looks
<apachelogger> weird
 * apachelogger aptget soures gettext
 * ScottK hands apachelogger a 'c'.
 * Quintasan grabs a chainsaw and goes to kill qmake guy
<Quintasan> this is fcking crazy
<Quintasan> apachelogger: can I do something like if(something) then (do something) else (do something else) in makefiles?
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> ScottK: that appears to be a translation issue
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> oh how I love rosetta
<apachelogger> though I wonder what that is translatable to begin with :S
<apachelogger> Quintasan: aye, ask the google :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the rules example I linked to earlier is having some if condition IIRC
<apachelogger> Quintasan: though, why do you want to if?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/f9033394  <--- guess what debuild does first :D
<yuriy> found the bug with apport-kde but i'm not sure how to deal with this. there is no main window, so how do i run some code on exec()?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: didnt I tell you how to fix that? :{
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> two ways actually
<Quintasan> apachelogger: this Makefile is from upstream
<Quintasan> apachelogger: and I need to patch it :S
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nice
<Quintasan> I tried dpatch instead of quilt, but guess what - dpatch uses make clean :D
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Quintasan: nuke your make distclean completely
<apachelogger> and clean manually
<apachelogger> and use your chainsaw to go after upstream
<Quintasan> I finished Dooble, now I'm working on Silicon, this also uses QMindfuck
<apachelogger> nice
<yuriy> seems like i don't have to exec() the KApplication and that's fine except I get a segfault
<yuriy> on exit
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmm -$(MAKE) distclean seems to do the trick :O
<apachelogger> Sput: it appears to me gettext only supports ts/qm v1 i.e. Qt 3
<Sput> ugh
<apachelogger> http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/gettext.html#qt_002dformat
<apachelogger> yet they reference 4.3.0
<Sput> patch it then!
<Sput> :)
<apachelogger> Sput: I'd rather do python or java than C
<apachelogger> especially in gnu code
<Sput> quite understandable
<apachelogger> <!DOCTYPE TS><TS>
<apachelogger> <context>
<apachelogger>   <name>Menu</name>
<Sput> "The GNU Gettext PO format, which is commonly used in Open Source projects, is now supported by Qt Linguist."
<apachelogger> that is clearly not v2 markup
<Sput> what is that supposed to tell me?
<Sput> linguist can edit PO files?
<apachelogger> Sput: that you can translate po with linguis
<apachelogger> t
<Sput> ah
<Sput> but we can't officially use PO with Qt
<apachelogger> aldn linguist is certified for windows vista
<apachelogger> see above
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> the qt writer was written 2003
<Sput> yeah, v2 markup has a version="2.0" property
<apachelogger> Sput: hunt down Bruno Haible <bruno@clisp.org>
<apachelogger> he implemented Qt 3 supports, maybe he can get us Qt 4
 * Sput rather delegates that to someone who actually knows what he's doing
<apachelogger> well, someone just needs to hunt him down :P
<apachelogger> I can take care of the blaming
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Sput: if linguist supports editing po wouldn't it also support exporting that as qm?
<Sput> I wonder
<apachelogger> would just seem logical I suppose
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it does
 * apachelogger tests if that works
<Sput> well yeah, you can open a .po and release as .qm
<spstarr> hmm
<spstarr> do we have PPA for the r6xx bits?
<apachelogger> Sput: doesn't seem to work though
<Sput> no?
<Sput> hm
<Sput> also we couldn't do that at buildtime, could we
<Sput> we could ship the binary files though
<apachelogger> well, it would mean that there is code
<Sput> so what we currently have is that we can extract the strings into a .pot, we could translate that using gettext tools, but we can't create a .qm from that, right?
<apachelogger> aight
<Sput> because the .qm it creates isn't compatible?
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> creates Qt 3 qm
<ScottK> Sounds like time to file some bugs.
<Sput> - C# with Qt: The support for Qt format strings has been updated for Qt 4.
<Sput> hmm
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> maybe linguist cant export properly because it lacks the context information
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> if I add the appropriate context information of a string it works
<apachelogger> Sput: the linguist approach might still work
<Sput> that would mean manual creation of the files, and shipping the .qm, right?
<apachelogger> ah, nvm
<apachelogger> context == classname
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> The translation context for QObject and each QObject subclass is the class name itself. Developers subclassing QObject must use the Q_OBJECT macro in their class definition to override the translation context. This macro sets the context to the name of the subclass.
<Sput> that's all Q_OBJECT does? :D
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it goes on anyway
<apachelogger> If Q_OBJECT is not used in a class definition, the context will be inherited from the base class. For example, since all QObject-based classes in Qt provide a context, a new QWidget subclass defined without a Q_OBJECT macro will use the "QWidget" context if its tr() function is invoked.
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> all this Qt makes me wanna puke right there on my desk
<apachelogger> Sput: I recommend that you hunt down that gettext dude or at least file a  BR
 * ScottK suggests a laptop so apachelogger can have a better place to puke.
<apachelogger> oh and another BR for Qt "support darn standards"
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * apachelogger head-desks
<apachelogger> ScottK: I just realized that the whole ruby-gettext to main was a complete waste of resources
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> Well let's get it dropped out then ...
<apachelogger> fist let me do a reference translation
<yuriy> nixternal: you used sys.exit(0) for cancel in apport-kde, was that because of hanging or segfaulting?
<apachelogger> ScottK: turns out I am pretty good at wasting time :S
<apachelogger> i18n() works just fine out of the box
<apachelogger> ScottK: so, what do I do to get it back to universe?
<ScottK> apachelogger: If it's not directly seeded (I assume not) just drop it from B-D/depends/recommends for the package in Main and it'll get done automatgically.
<apachelogger> okies
 * apachelogger prepares upload
<ScottK> Technically, it'll show up in component mismatches and some archive admin will move it.
 * ryanakca sighs, s/quit/query/
<refic> :)
<shtylman> ryanakca: I think the actions area should go all the way across
<shtylman> the white on the side doesn't quite give the same effect imho
<shtylman> and I would put the stuff you have on the left over to the right
<ghostcube> heh i installed the karmic langiuage packages for kde 4.3.1 working like charm in jaunty :)
<ryanakca> shtylman: *nod*. Have much experience with JS?
<shtylman> ryanakca: a bit
<shtylman> ive made sides that use it
<shtylman> *sites
<ryanakca> shtylman: Feel like helping me out with a particularly annoying JS bug?
<shtylman> sure...I can try
<ryanakca> bug 389233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389233 in kubuntu-website "[wiki] title underlines overlap table of contents" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389233
<yuriy> shouldn't that be a css bug?
<ryanakca> yuriy: Yes, but it's caused by the JS. The rounding script we use adds a blurb that messes everything up
<shtylman> what does the rounding script add?
<shtylman> what modifications are you allowed to make to fix this?
<shtylman> ryanakca: like...are you able to pull the table of contents out of a table tag and use an OL instead?
<shtylman> or can you only edit the JS/CSS?
<ryanakca> shtylman: We're allowed to add whatever modifications to the theme we want. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/htdocs/kubuntunew/js/shadedborder.js , at the end of the file, '.sb, .sbi, .sb *, .sbi * { position:relative; z-index:1; }' is what's causing the issue
<ryanakca> shtylman: iirc, the table of contents is an ol. We don't take care of that part though, it's done by moinmoin
<ryanakca> Ok, so we can make whatever modifications we want to the CSS, Javascript and general page layout.
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> why not just use images to do this? why use javascript?
<shtylman> does this validate :) ?
 * ryanakca forgets the original reasons... One thing is that it is *very* easy to change the appearance of the border using CSS, setup shadows, change the rounding angle, etc. 
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> how did you find that that line was causing the problem?
<shtylman> commented everything else out?
<ryanakca> shtylman: newz2000 did.
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> so we don't actually know
<ryanakca> Running it in firebug, line by line also works, until that line, of course :)
<shtylman> I see
<ryanakca> And modifying that one line brings *everything* crashing down.
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> is there a way to turn *just* the rounding off?
<ryanakca> shtylman: *just* the rounding? Yes. But it requires either modifying the theme or messing around with your web browser to block shadedborder.js
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> any easy way to block shadeborder.js in firefox?
<ryanakca> Might be able to tinker with scriptblocker or firebug
<ryanakca> brb
<shtylman> ryanakca: well, the easiest thing first is to remove z-index: 1 altogether...that seems to at least make the lines go under the contents box
<shtylman> nvm...firebug was just acting up
<Lure> Riddell: anybody working on updated knm package: I think bug 424606 would be nice if fixed before next alpha...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424606 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "knetworkmanager crashed with SIGSEGV in __dynamic_cast()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424606
<Riddell> Lure: last I looked knm only compiles with KDE trunk now, I haven't seen wstephenson around to enquire
<Riddell> you're welcome to try
<Lure> Riddell: we just grab dir snapshot from playground?
 * Lure never looked into plasma version of knm
<JontheEchidna> I know that there has been some work in making knm compile with 4.3
<JontheEchidna> I'm fairly sure that it was committed in the regular playground location too
<ryanakca> shtylman: back. Anyways. Watch what happens when I remove it... *tries*
<shtylman> ryanakca: yea...removing it isn't great .. :)
<ryanakca> :)
<ryanakca> You saw?
<shtylman> well, I removed it myself... and yea...
<ryanakca> Well, we could drop the rounding altogether. Have one long column that goes from the top of the page to the bottom of the page, no gap.
<shtylman> ryanakca: can you remove the routing temporarily?
<shtylman> I want to grab a source of the page without the rounding
<shtylman> otherwise firefox save-as grabs the rounding infected one..
<ryanakca> shtylman: just remove the shadedborder line at the top and the <script ...> *.render('.*'); </script> lines at the end from the saved version
<shtylman> I did...and it still has the rounding...
<ryanakca> ... odd. I'll take it out from wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/ for you, just a sec
<shtylman> ryanakca: its ok...I just got a wget of the html file
<ryanakca> shtylman: done
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> ryanakca: fixed :)
<shtylman> ryanakca: ok...so the fix I have is all in the shadedborder.js file
<shtylman> ryanakca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/270528/
<shtylman> thats one part of it
<shtylman> ryanakca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<shtylman> the other part
<shtylman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/270529/
<shtylman> my bad
<shtylman> ok..so the first part is to replace lines 236 or so in the js file
<shtylman> and the second part replaces the last few lines
<ryanakca> shtylman: Awesome. I'll look at it after supper, thanks :)
<shtylman> no prob...enjoy
<JontheEchidna> vorian: could you look at bug 427677 for a second ack please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427677 in kgmailnotifier "[FFe] New upstream release (kgmailnotifier 0.5.0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427677
<JontheEchidna> hmm, new upstream release again...
<JontheEchidna> it's at 0.5.0.1 now (translations)
<JontheEchidna> maybe it'd be better to just get this FFe through, then I can upload 0.5.0.1 after since it's a bugfix release
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-13
 * ScottK waves to shtylman.
<shtylman> ScottK: waves back
<ScottK> shadeslayer: How've you been?
<ScottK> Oops
<ScottK> shtylman: ^^^
<shtylman> ScottK: beed pretty good... lots of worked... and just moved apartments
<shtylman> *work
<shtylman> yourself?
<ScottK> Not bad.
<ScottK> Release seems to be coming together reasonably well.
<shtylman> good to hear
<ScottK> Still needs work on faster startup ....
<shtylman> ScottK: I imagine so ...
<shtylman> probly got slower with 4.5?
<ScottK> Yeah, I think so, although I haven't timed it.
<ScottK> (been too busy with other stuff)
<shtylman> I kinda gave up on the kde interface for now :( ... switched to a tiling window manager
<shtylman> got tired of "managing" my desktop elements
<shtylman> needed to actually get work done :)
<ScottK> Sigh.
<shtylman> yea.. I dunno
<shtylman> just got tired of my machine being slower for no reason
<EagleScreen_> hello guys
<EagleScreen_> please take a look at this bug in bluedevil, and try to get that fix in Kubuntu https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=250902
<ubottu> KDE bug 250902 in General "Crashed when going to receive a file from a Nokia cell phone" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<lex79> EagleScreen_: upstream said it's fixed in master, we will get it before feauture freeze in the new version of bluedevil
<EagleScreen_> perfect
<lex79> *final freeze
<lex79> :)
<ryanakca> Anybody know where I can find the source for the CD wallet artwork? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing/#10.04 LTS artwork
<JontheEchidna> grah
<JontheEchidna> plasmoidviewer: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_quickaccess.so: undefined symbol: _ZN13KonqPopupMenuC1ERK13KFileItemListRK4KUrlR17KActionCollectionP8KNewMenuj6QFlagsIN6KParts16BrowserExtension9PopupFlagEEP7QWidgetP16KBookmarkManagerRK4QMapI7QString5QListIP7QActionEE
<JontheEchidna> must've broken ABI
<ryanakca> Could someone give me some feedback on http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/kubuntu-flier.png please?
<lex79> very nice ryanakca :)
<ryanakca> Target audience: university students
<ryanakca> lex79: Thanks. I'm not sure about the phrasing in the last paragraph
<lex79> I'm not an expert of English :P but looks good to me
<ryanakca> OK :)
 * shadeslayer packages rekonq 0.6
<debfx> even the blur effect works with mesa 7.9 :D
<ScottK> debfx: Yep.
<debfx> I just hope it gets approved for maverick
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you upload rekonq 0.6 once im through with the package?
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Are you able to look at the kde4libs change the bluedevil guys suggested (see kubuntu-devel ML).
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Is there an approved FFe?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: we have 0.5.80 .. dont think we need a ffe for 0.6
<ScottK> It's bugfix only?
<shadeslayer> aye
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Maybe.
<debfx> ScottK: currently the Qt docs in QtAssistant looks like this in maverick: http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/secure/attachment/15567/assistant.JPG (even though that screenshot is from windows)
<debfx> the problem is that QtAssistant needs QtWebkit to render the docs
<ScottK> OK.  How to we get it to do that?
<debfx> the only solution I see is to put the dev tools in an own source package
<debfx> otherwise we would introduce a circular build-dependency
<ScottK> OK.  
<shadeslayer> debfx: it *isnt* supposed to look like that? i thought that, that was the default behaviour and found it odd :D
<ScottK> debfx: If you can coordinate with fabo on the preferred solution for Debian/Ubuntu then I think we should go ahead.  If I don't upload it, I can push it through binary New pretty quickly.
<debfx> shadeslayer: no, it's supposed to look like the html docs on http://doc.trolltech.com/4.7-snapshot/
<shadeslayer> oic
<EagleScreen_> kubuntu-desktop should depends on: kde-config-touchpad | kde-config-synaptiks
<ScottK> No.  It shouldn't.  We should pick one and go with it.
<EagleScreen_> I am forced to use kde-config-touchpad in order to can apply kubuntu-desktop updates
<EagleScreen_> kde-config-synaptiks is better than the other, anyone dudes it?
<shadeslayer> never tried either
<EagleScreen_> I tried both and synaptiks is really better
<EagleScreen_> OpenSUSE and Debian ahve already switched to synaptiks
<ScottK> We had a plan to switch from one to the other this cycle.  I don't recall if it happened or not or which way we were switching.
<EagleScreen_> you should follow them
<shadeslayer> ScottK: rekonq package incoming on https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<ScottK> shadeslayer: minus points for edge urls.
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<EagleScreen_> therefore, are you going to switch to synaptiks? you only have to change a few dependencies in kubuntu-desktop package, isn't it?
<EagleScreen_> and.. promote it to main?
<shadeslayer> ok so im off for a bit, will be back in a few hours
<ScottK> EagleScreen_: We won't do it for this release.  We'd look at it again for the next one.  We lack people to do the work, not people telling us what work needs to be done.
<EagleScreen_> ScottK: too late to be done due to policies?
<ScottK> EagleScreen_: Yes.  It's not very smart to switch out components three days before final freeze.
<EagleScreen_> I understand
<ScottK> EagleScreen_: Also it's a recommends of kubuntu-desktop so you can change it post install yourself without having to remove kubuntu-desktop.
<EagleScreen_> sure, but Kpackagekit want to remove kde-config-synaptiks and to re-install kde-config-touchpad if there is any kubuntu-desktop upgrade
<dantti_work> Riddell: aptcc now has a Fonts group can you push the patch?
<ScottK> Shouldn't be a problem post-release.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Why do we have debian-changes-0.6.0-0ubuntu1?  And better yet, why isn't it documented in debian/changelog?
<rbelem> ScottK, hi
<rbelem> morning
<ScottK> rbelem: Hello.
<rbelem> :-)
<EagleScreen_> yes, I supose that very few (or none) kubuntu-desktop updates are expected in a stable release
<ScottK> EagleScreen_: I remember it happening once in the last several years.
<EagleScreen_> then it could be a problem post-release, but a low importance problem
<rbelem> ScottK, i did not manage to finish yesterday that backport patch. it is a little bit more difficult than i thought
<ScottK> OK.  Any chance today?
<rbelem> ScottK, yup, i think that today i will finish it
<ScottK> Great.
<lex79> afiestas_: hola :) ping
<lex79> ScottK: libgcal and akonadi-googledata are not uploaded, who can upload them ? ubuntu release team?
<ScottK> lex79: Anyone can upload if the FFe is approved.
<ScottK> (anyone with upload rights that is)
<lex79> you acked both iirc
<lex79> yes it is
<ScottK> I think so, so you can upload.
<lex79> ScottK: they are in universe, I don't have upload rights yet
<ScottK> Oh.  right.
<ScottK> Forgot.  You're the only kubuntu-dev who isn't also motu.
<ScottK> lex79: Those are sync's right?
<lex79> nope, new upstream release
 * rgreening remembers he should request kubuntu-dev at next meeting
<rgreening> or request a meeting I mean... and put an app up...
<ScottK> rgreening: Can you sponsor those?
<rgreening> I can
<rgreening> what's the app
<rgreening> package..
<lex79> bug 633442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633442 in akonadi-googledata (Ubuntu) "[FFe] akonadi-googledata 1.2.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633442
<rgreening> looking
<lex79> bug 633434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633434 in libgcal (Ubuntu) "[FFe] libgcal 0.9.6" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633434
<rgreening> ok. let me testbuild and see how that goes.
<lex79> rgreening: https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa
<rgreening> ah. even better
<rgreening> ty lex79.
<lex79> rgreening: but grab the packages from launchpad not from my ppa, since in my ppa I didn't close the bug
<lex79> I mean didn't close the bug in changelog 
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> got it
<lex79> thanks
<rgreening> np
<lex79> :)
<ScottK> Closing the bug in changelog is currently broken in LP anyway.
<ScottK> You'll still have to close bugs by hand.
<sheytan> Hey guys ;)
<sheytan> is phonon-vlc by default?
<ScottK> sheytan: No.
<rgreening> lex79: reviewing diffs now and updating bugs. will upload shortly.
<lex79> thanks rgreening :)
<rgreening> lex79: packages sent to upload queue.
<rgreening> ScottK:  ^
<ScottK> rgreening: Thanks.
<rgreening> np
<lex79> rgreening: thanks
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> happy to help.
<rgreening> ScottK: if there are any others packages requiring sponsorship for MOTU, fire them at me. I'll do what I can while I have some free time. thanks.
<ScottK> Will do
<rgreening> lex79: ty for your contribution :)
<lex79> np :P
 * rgreening forgot to say so :P
<ScottK> rgreening: LP closing bugs in changelog is currently broken.  You'll need to --> Fix Released the bugs yourself.
<rgreening> ScottK: yeah. saw that. I'll watch for the build. then update.
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> rgreening: You might have a look at qtmobility and see if we want the newer one in Debian (I suspect we do).
<rgreening> I'll have a look
<ScottK> Thanks.
<rgreening> fabo: thoughts on qtmobility from Debian in Maverick? Forsee any issues in updating?
<rgreening> if not, I'll make the request to update.
<ScottK> rgreening: There is an Ubuntu diff you'll need to check if we ought to maintain
<rgreening> okies
<ScottK> Whoever was doing docbook fixes earlier in the cycle, kwave needs some help.
<afiestas_> lex79: hola
<afiestas_> ereslibre is away at least until Friday :/
<lex79> hola afiestas_ :) ah :(
<lex79> did you see my merge requests?
<lex79> do we need ereslibre? :)
<oxymoron> Is it valid to complain on a non-stable release even if its beta state?
<ScottK> Depends on what the complain is.
<oxymoron> ScottK: That Kubuntu beta1 doesnt have working screen resolution, screwed up java, my BankID, Dolphin crashes all the time, Kwin is hopeless and so on.
<ScottK> oxymoron: What kind of video do you have?
<oxymoron> ScottK: Video?
<ScottK> Graphics card
<oxymoron> ScottK: nVidia 7950GT
<ScottK> Using proprietary drivers or free?
<oxymoron> And yes I have nvidia drivers installed. It was working earlier before installed beta.
<oxymoron> Ill check.
<oxymoron> I am using proprietary and Jockey says it works correct and is activated ... uhum NOT xD
<ScottK> Not activated?
<oxymoron> ScottK: "I am using proprietary and Jockey says it works correct and is activated"
<ScottK> OK.
<oxymoron> I am so tired of Winblows, Crapple OS X and also Linux. None of them just WORKS out of the box 24/7 all year long. It doesnt matter if I dont update anything or do it, theres always a problem. No one provide a complete working solution for my computer.
<ScottK> Currently on Maverick we are having a lot of mesa related issues and are planning to update before release.
<ScottK> IIRC that wouldn't explain your problem.
<oxymoron> ScottK: Do you know why these problem appeared just in Maverick release?
<oxymoron> ScottK: I would like to know why so huge problem just suddenly apear from nowhere. Theres not huge changes from Lucid to Maverick I think :P
<ScottK> oxymoron: No, but I'm also not having the same kinds of problems you are having in Maverick.
<yofel> oxymoron, well, we have a new Xserver, that counts as a huge enough change IMHO
<ScottK> Yep
<oxymoron> ScottK: True, but that feels almost worse how wide spreaded and dynamic bugs and errors is. Most programmers seem to use old hardware and people like me using latest usually have to wait.
<oxymoron> yofel: 1.8?
<yofel> ScottK, about scribus-ng: I was busy and couldn't file the FFe yet, will do so in a few hours
<yofel> no, 1.9
<ScottK> yofel: Cool.  I uploaded it to my PPA for testing in the mean time.
<oxymoron> yofel: Alright, what kind of changes in the new version? :) Anything worth hurry for? :P
<ScottK> oxymoron: If Lucid is working for you, then I wouldn't worry about upgrading.
<oxymoron> ScottK: Uhm not sure if Lucid worked to get my iPhone 4 work flawless in Amarok. Then I walso was curious to see if other problems was solved, like PulseAudio.
<oxymoron> But STILL no programmers care about fix the freaking OPENGL problem, QT framework and Cairo Dock issue.
<oxymoron> When running Cairo Dock with OpenGL something with RRGB protocol changes and I get transparent video frames in ALL multimedia players.
<oxymoron> Its a known bug since several versions ago but nobody cares.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thats because we have a rule in debian/rules that adds pot files for translations
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.
<shadeslayer> thats documented by Riddell in the last changelog
<oxymoron> Sometimes the words "Do I need to do it myself once again" feels precise.
<oxymoron> And then everytime you upgrade from one version to another, package conflicts and broken packages appear. I never got a smooth upgrade. The only thing that seems to work is todo clean install. Thats the same on Apple and Windows, you need to format and redo install to make it work as it should. Thats sad and I would say incompetent programmers who cannot make things back and forwardcompatible packages.
<oxymoron> Reverse engineer or whatever, people just want things to work.
<ScottK> oxymoron: We normally do a lot of upgrade path testing, but it's hard to test every package combination.
<oxymoron> ScottK: If made properly it shouldnt matter package combination or computer system ;) I am sure its possible to make it work hybrid in general for everyone.
<oxymoron> Then mostly settings disappear and more parameters break config files and so on.
<ScottK> oxymoron: As the Debian package management system currently works, it's not possible to do that.  
<oxymoron> WHich usually end up for me having a freaked up system and dont understand where the problem is.
<ScottK> At least for KDE, settings related problems on upgrade are upstream issues.
<oxymoron> ScottK: Well, time to make Debian package system some new love? Or why not create a new one for Kubuntu ONLY? :P
<ScottK> That's not a trivial problem to solve.
<oxymoron> Independent settings isolated from each other and package indepency :P
<ScottK> What happens when files move between packages?
<oxymoron> No problem is trivial, then it wouldnt be a problem ;)
<oxymoron> ScottK: Why should files move between packages at all? Why not just export old settings from one package, remove old files and then install the new files?
<oxymoron> People are just to lazy to provide new solutions, they stick with the old things. IMO programmers doesnt even care to make their own software IDEs work better so they can programming faster, why would they make it easier for end users :P
<oxymoron> Version handling sucks, Git is way to complex. MUCH better than Subverison, but it doesnt say its good. Its like saying democracy is the best option, but it doesnt mean its nice :P
<oxymoron> But I wont bother to care anymore, I just accept people in general are incompetent lazy beings cannot provide anything decent to human mankind to take us forward.
<oxymoron> I stick to music, passion, love and real life instead
<ScottK> Sput: The ignore list is a lovely feature.  Thanks.
<Sput> ScottK: you're welcome, it was muchly requested too
 * Sput also wonders why people have the time to complain, but not the time to make things better
<shadeslayer> ScottK: soo... will you upload rekonq?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think so.  Need to look at it again in a bit.
<shadeslayer> ok .. thanks :D
 * oxymoron wonders why people have time to make things that doesnt work when they can do it work from the beginning so people dont have to complain :P
 * yofel notes that all 3 of his nvidia machines work perfectly fine with maverick
<ScottK> yofel: scribus-ng seems OK here based on a casual test.
<yofel> ScottK: I did a ppa upload too and it seems fine to me too, and I think we don't need a too in-depth test since -ng is the devel version anyway
<ScottK> yofel: Please file the FFe and then ping me.
<yofel> sure, I'm reading the FFe page right now, fist time I'm filing one
<ScottK> Well the release version is very old and still Qt3, so I think a lot of people use -ng.
<ScottK> Great.
<yofel> agreed
<oxymoron> Is it possible to revert backwarsd to earlier packages? Like go back to earlier Amarok version and Lucid?
<shadeslayer> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<lex79> shadeslayer: rekonq package is ready?
<shadeslayer> lex79: its in my PPA
<maco> oxymoron: dpkg --force-downgrade
<smarter_> or just sudo aptitude install mypackage=versionofthepackage
<oxymoron> lol, It broke my system wehn upgrading ... So it will be even worse? :D
<lex79> shadeslayer: is it suitable to upload?
<shadeslayer> lex79: https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<lex79> oh ok
<shadeslayer> lex79: lemme install it and see
<lex79> thanks
<lex79> shadeslayer: why you removed kubuntu_01 _02 and _03 ?
<lex79> there is debian-changes-0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (1.9 MB)
<lex79> I don't like that :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: ok so the first 3 are forwarded upstream
<shadeslayer> the last one is because we have a rule to import pot files
<shadeslayer> ( as documented in the last changelog
<shadeslayer> lex79: it installs and works
<lex79> ok
<lex79> I will upload then
<shadeslayer> thanks!
<lex79> next time write in changelog why you are removing patches :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: actually they should have been dropped in the last release, instead i just commented them out in the series file
<lex79> shadeslayer: ok sorry :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you also check if CNN videos work after 0.6 release ? :D
<shadeslayer> they work for me
<shadeslayer> and bbc.co.uk works also
<shadeslayer> lex79: it was actually my fault.. so sorry :D
<lex79> np
<shadeslayer> im off to sleep.. cya 
<lex79> night shadeslayer, uploaded
<shadeslayer> thanks
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Will do.
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> is finall freeze this friday?
<yofel> thursday I think (16th)
<yofel> right, 16th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<sheytan> ok, thanks ;)
<ScottK> sheytan: It's the start of Thursday too, not the end.
<sheytan> ScottK i'm only asking couse i'm about to dload a daily build, and was wondering if there will be a 2nd beta release after the freeze :)
<ScottK> No second beta.  That was just for Lucid because it was an LTS.
<sheytan> ok, thanks :)
<afiestas_> lex79: libbluedevil is ereslibre terrytory :/
<afiestas_> I can tell him to take a look, but is all I can do
<lex79> afiestas_: ok thanks :)
<lex79> ScottK: btw libbluedevil should be in binary new soon
<lex79> only on i386
<ScottK> lex79: OK.  Ping me when it is.
<lex79> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libbluedevil/1.8-0ubuntu1
<lex79> already in binary new
 * ScottK looks
<lex79> bbl
<ScottK> lex79: I won't block accepting on this, but there is a /usr/share/doc/libbluedevil-doc/html file that shoulnd't be there.
<ScottK> lex79: There is also some /usr/share/doc/libbludevil/doc stuff in libbluedevil-dev that shouldn't be there.
<ScottK> lex79: Accepted, but that stuff does need to get cleaned up.
<CIA-116> jmthomas * 1175014 * branches/stable/extragear-kde4/sysadmin/libqapt/CMakeLists.txt Bump version for 1.0.2 release
<JontheEchidna> haha
<JontheEchidna> "Fetching of the whole freaking source tree failed."
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: There's a gtk2-engines-qtcurve NMU that was just uploaded to Debian.  Would you please have a look and see if we want it for maverick?
<JontheEchidna> know where I can find it?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Debian Unstable
<JontheEchidna> It's not showing up on incoming.debian.org, the PTS page for the package or on p.d.o
<ScottK> Hmmm
<JontheEchidna> and pull-debian-source is still at 1.5.2-1
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It was uploaded to delay/2.  NMU diff is in the bug.  http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=590521
<ubottu> Debian bug 590521 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve "gtk2-engines-qtcurve: modifies iceweasel configuration file" [Serious,Open]
<ScottK> Sorry about that.
<JontheEchidna> hmm, it's a policy violation. nobody's complained but I suppose we should fix it
 * ScottK wishes akregrator had an ignore feature.
<ScottK> Cool.  Would you take care of it?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<yofel> ScottK: I'm not sure what to put as 'what you have tested to verify that it works' as a lot has changed, but here anyway: bug 637627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 637627 in scribus-ng (Ubuntu) "FFe: please sync scribus-ng 1.3.8.dfsg-1.1 from debian/unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637627
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.  Looking.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/still_bad_rekonq - same video plays on chromium
<lex79> ScottK: It's correct have those files,I followed what Debian did with libsoprano
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-14
<debfx> ScottK: could you sync qtmobility: bug #637645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 637645 in qtmobility (Ubuntu) "Sync qtmobility 1.0.2-2 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637645
<ScottK> lex79: OK.
<ScottK> debfx: Did you check our existing diff to see if we need to keep any of it?
<ScottK> Sigh.  Now it looks like I have chromium CSD and kwin decorations both on chromium.
<lex79> ScottK: I think we should backport oxygen from 4.5.2, there are many bugs fixed, especially with nvidia
<ScottK> lex79: OK.  Can we cherry pick stuff now?
<lex79> I'm doing
<lex79> maybe I can upload something tomorrow
<ScottK> Good.
<MikieTimT> I have upgraded my 10.04 VirtualBox VM with 10.10 Beta, but cannot get the screen larger than 800X600 even though the host screen is 1024X768.  It makes everything too small to use.  In the absence of an xorg.conf, and since the System Settings display applet only shows up to 800X600, is there anything that I can do to get the screen size back to the full screen?
<superfly> Install VirtualBox Guest Additions
<MikieTimT> I did, and it still didn't allow me to change to 1024X768, or resize it to a maximized window as before.
<MikieTimT> I see the processes running as expected.
<MikieTimT> michael   1057     1  0 21:06 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/VBoxClient --clipboard
<MikieTimT> michael   1068     1  0 21:06 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/VBoxClient --display
<MikieTimT> michael   1074     1  0 21:06 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/VBoxClient --seamless
<MikieTimT> root       769     1  0 21:06 ?        00:00:04 /usr/sbin/VBoxService
<jussi> Hrm, what is the backports PPA for again? (the ppas confuzzle me) :D
<fabo> rgreening: Qt Mobility 1.0.2-2 is fine
<zegenie> regarding this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kopete/+bug/625088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625088 in Kopete "kopete googletalk-call (dup-of: 625550)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625550 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu) "kopete-gcall doesn't install /usr/bin/googletalk-call" [Undecided,Fix released]
<zegenie> will the updated package be backported to lucid any time soon, too - or is this fix only for mav?
<apachelogger_> o/
<KRF> \o
<zegenie> \o/
<debfx> omg I has QtAssistant with QtWebkit view :D
<debfx> ScottK: yes, I checked the diff, there are no ubuntu changes left in qtmobility
<debfx> Debian picked them up and/or we cherry-picked from Debian git
<apachelogger> weeh
<apachelogger> the design team is taking over the planet
<apachelogger> ^^
<sheytan> Hey guys :)
<debfx> apachelogger: any ideas for bug #624697 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 624697 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Qt Docs are not formatted in Qt Assistant" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624697
<sheytan> What about including to the next release of Kubuntu things like 'restore from backup' in the boot menu or somwhere in the system?
<sheytan> this would be cool, to backup whole system, all apps, all settings, files, etc, then only restore with few clicks
<sheytan> Does kubuntu-restricted-extras download 32bit libs only for flash?
<debfx> probably
<sheytan> Btw, what about add software management to favourites in kickoff?
<sheytan> this will be cool for new users
<sheytan> i don't know if it's a bug, but when i choose polish for installation, it doesn't apply to KDE
<sheytan> only for the system
<debfx> sheytan: which software management tool?
<sheytan> debfx default, kpackagekit
<debfx> it's already in the Computer tab
<debfx> hm system settings is in both
<ulysses> sheytan: I think this language issue is not only related to Polish, I can confirm it in Hungarian too
<sheytan> ulyssess i'll file a bug, cause it's confusing. You choose other language then english, and you expect your OS to use it, instead you still get english
<ulysses> Even if you have internet connection to download the language packs
<sheytan> yep
<ulysses> This remember me that I have to work on translations:)
<sheytan> ulysses where do i should report that bug?
<ulysses> Maybe it is related to Ubiquity?
<ScottK> debfx: I approved the qtmobilty sync, just need to wait for an archive admin to do it.
<apachelogger> debfx: when I read that over lunch I knew that this question would come up ;)
<apachelogger> debfx: does it actually link against qtwebkit?
<apachelogger> otherwise we probably just need to patch buildtime detection to runtime detection
<debfx> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> debfx: doing some fancy build split is the only option then I think
<apachelogger> of course that means silly delta with debian...
<debfx> yes, but it's either that or we ship a broken assistant
<apachelogger> latter is no option
<apachelogger> or we deliberately cause a circular dep
<apachelogger> which I would honestly prefer since this whole situation will resolve for Qt 4.8 anyway
<apachelogger> debfx: how about.... we build the internal qtwebkit (assuming the used symbols are binary compatible with the standalone version) but don't install it and force the package with assistant to depend on the standalone lib
<apachelogger> completely hackish but proper since we;d force dependency on a particular (BC ) version manually
<debfx> would probably work but we need to patch qt so it doesn't add webkit to QT_CONFIG
<apachelogger> *nod*
<debfx> oh webkit is already seperated from qbase.pri
<debfx> that's nice
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i get that error as well, but video plays after that
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The xbel one?
<shadeslayer> Ugandas hometown hero
<ScottK> Oh, the video
<ScottK> I got audio, but no video.
<shadeslayer> um wait... either its loading or its broken.. i just have a black screen for now...
<shadeslayer> but then my internet is sloooowww
<shadeslayer> yeah it starts
<shadeslayer> video+audio
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://imgur.com/NcDFK
<ScottK> Maybe I underestimate how slow rekonq is.  I'll try again later.
<shadeslayer> um.. video started slow because i had a download running on chromium :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: and btw open http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/still_bad_rekonq on rekonq ;)
<shadeslayer> and kde bug 242886
<ubottu> KDE bug 242886 in general "Javascript parsing incomplete" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=242886
<shadeslayer> ScottK: the problem is a issue with kwebkit.. and theres no patch we can use to fix, so  < insert name of super awesome ninja here > has to come up with patch and patch our packages
<shadeslayer> and by super awesome ninja i mean apachelogger
<dantti_work> where is the qt-assistant in maverick?
<dantti_work> the compat one does not seems to have the doc files
<debfx> dantti_work: the qt assistant application?
<dantti_work> yup
<debfx> qt4-dev-tools
<dantti_work> the compat package installed it but it does not have docs
<dantti_work> hmm thanks :)
<dantti_work> debfx: btw do you know why qt4.7 assistant has a so weird theme (seems like a wrong css)
<shadeslayer> whats qt-docs then?
<shadeslayer> !info qt4-doc
<ubottu> qt4-doc (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 API documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 61484 kB, installed size 74268 kB
<dantti_work> when I look at this http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktoplq1514  I almost prefer to use qt online docs...
<rbelem> dantti_work, because of a bug caused bu the qtwebkit separation
<dantti_work> rbelem: oh, is there something that I can install to fix that?
<rbelem> dantti_work, nope afaik
<dantti_work> :(
<debfx> dantti_work: no, but I'm working on a fix
<dantti_work> debfx: thanks :D
<claydoh> how much of an issue do we think the lack of spellcheck in rekonq  will become?
<rbelem> ScottK, ping
<ScottK> rbelem: Pong.
<rbelem> ScottK, :-)
<rbelem> ScottK, i just finished the first part of the patch 
<rbelem> ScottK, http://paste.ubuntu.com/493700/
<agateau> debfx: ping
<rbelem> ScottK, there are some stuff to backport  in kdebase-workspace yet
<debfx> agateau: pong
<agateau> debfx: you work on Amarok package, right?
<debfx> yeah
<ScottK> rbelem: I'll be offline most of today and tomorrow.  Perhaps apachelogger can review.
<rbelem> ScottK, ok :-)
<agateau> debfx: I have an appmenu patch for it (one liner) I wanted to integrate it into bzr and do a merge request, but it seems the current bzr branch is for Amarok 2.3.91, what's the prefered way to get a patch integrated in Maverick?
<agateau> (I usually bother Riddell with my patches, but as he is away... it's time to learn some new tricks...)
<debfx> agateau: I think it's best to create a merge request, then we can backport the patch to 2.3.1
<agateau> debfx: ok
<agateau> debfx: done: https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/amarok/appmenu-fix/+merge/35428
<ScottK> debfx: Would you please have a look at Debian Bug #596853.  It looks like we may want to fix that and not just sync?
<ubottu> Debian bug 596853 in qtmobility-dev "qtmobility-dev: /usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/mobilityconfig.prf points to multimedia instead of multimediakit" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/596853
<ulysses> sheytan: is there any Kubuntu or KDE template for OOo Impress? I'm going to present the Hungarian KDE translation team, and I want some eyecandy in my presentation
<JontheEchidna> lulz: http://imgur.com/oIYBP
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: you have to give me some of your RAM:P
<ulysses> 6.2 TiB too much
<JontheEchidna> quite
<sheytan> ulysses i don't really know :)
<sheytan> there should be something by default i guess, but i don't use ooo
<ulysses> sheytan: I found something on kde.org, but there are a bit old, the latest OOo template is for 4.2...
<shadeslayer> sheytan: oh question for you
<sheytan> yes? :)
<shadeslayer> suppose i have to make a ID card...
<ScottK> New mesa is uploaded to maverick, so there is hope for Intel users now.
<shadeslayer> PM would be better i think
<shadeslayer> ScottK: 
<shadeslayer> whoops
<shadeslayer> ScottK: did you upload new choqok ?
<debfx> hm bzr won't let me merge the branch
<debfx> is there a reason not to upgrade the bzr branch format?
<nixternal> for some reason, I am enjoying this DMB meeting
<nigelb> nixternal: we can see that :p
<nixternal> and that was obviously meant for another channel
<nigelb> nixternal: I was about to ask you "having fun today at the meeting?" :p
<Quintasan_Droid> O/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is the problem and what is the issue?
<apachelogger> rbelem: I take it upstream is aware of that backport? also, the proposed patch is unclean (it has a debian-changes-4:4.5.1-0ubuntu4 patch - i.e. outside the scope of the backport patch)
<rbelem> apachelogger, i think that upstream does not know
<apachelogger> rbelem: in that case they should be informed so they can rant to our face rather than behind our back ;)
<rbelem> apachelogger, i saw some garbage in the debdiff, how to remove that?
<rbelem> apachelogger, eheheh :-D
<rbelem> i will talk to notmart and aseigo about that
<lex79> ScottK: final freeze is on 16th, but the end or the start of 16th? the question is...can I upload stuff on 16th before midnight?
<apachelogger> rbelem: well, you could just dump debian-changes patch (if it is only garbage)
<apachelogger> otherwise you could get a new clean source and create the patch again without introducing files outside the scope of the patch :P
<apachelogger> rbelem: also there is a bak-kubuntu... diff around
<apachelogger> supposedly that is also not desired
 * apachelogger thinks that he should write some documentation on how to not get messed up sources ^^
<maco> lex79: start of the 16th
<lex79> maco: oh, this means I can't upload stuff on 16th?
<maco> right
<lex79> too bad
<lex79> maco: thanks
<apachelogger> nixternal: did I mention that the kubuntu feedback plasmoid is brokenish?
 * apachelogger is wondering what to put on his desktop to make it less of a useless space
<apachelogger> any recommendations?
<lex79> a clock apachelogger :P
<apachelogger> I got one in my panel, thanks :P
<lex79> nah, you need also an analog clock :P
<apachelogger> I have an analog clock in my panel :P
<nigelb> lex79: or binary clock ;)
<lex79> yeah binary is better :)
<apachelogger> I had a binary clock before
<apachelogger> uses too much space
<lex79> apachelogger: note widget where it remember you that you are so brilliant
<apachelogger> ohh
<apachelogger> lex79:  I must say this makes all sorts of sense
<lex79> yeah the widgets are so usefull lol
<dantti_work> Riddell: I got a button for you :P http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopa16600
<apachelogger> eheheheh
<apachelogger> are we putting software-properties-kde to a rest? ^^
<claydoh> https://dev.launchpad.net/FailingBzrSvnImports#Launchpad%20code%20bugs are there other methods to pull code into launchpad to set up a daily build ?
 * claydoh is probably waayyyy over his head
<yofel> claydoh: what do you want to set up a daily build for?
<yofel> claydoh: and no, kdesupport and kdebase are broken currently, and if you want to use a recipe you'll need them :(
<claydoh> kmymoney's svn trunk I used to do it manually for them, but stopped once stable versions were released
<claydoh> now they would like it to come back for some testing
<yofel> oh that, ask jelmer in #launchpad if something can be done about that
<claydoh> :( oh well it doesn't *have* to be daily, just saw the shiny new tools
<yofel> needs some manual layout definition in bzr-svn I think
<claydoh> there are a few kde things that failed, i am sure it will get fixed sometime
<yofel> claydoh: bug them and it might get fixed faster :P
<claydoh> :)
<claydoh> little old me?
<claydoh> if I was a krafty koder I would just script it all up and go lol
<yofel> well, or you can fix the actual bug in lp:bzr-svn -> layout/custom.py. I don't really get the KDELayout definition there..
<nigelb> nixternal: Very awful right? :)
<nigelb> nixternal: we had an issue with something server-side and they refused to do anything for us about it :/
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: btw, with apachelogger's work this cycle on pkg-kde-tools, that NO_KUBUNTU_POT crap should no longer be required :)
<JontheEchidna> as the .po mangling crap will only be active on builds for the main component, and not universe, ppa, or local
<debfx> apachelogger: this seems to work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/493864/
<debfx> makes the qt package 200% more hackish though
<maco> nixternal: rackspace!
<nixternal> maco: rackspace isn't worth what I need. i get everything rackspace does and then some for way less with dreamhost
<maco> nixternal: nigelb said you were having issues with godaddy
<nixternal> it would take a lot for me to leave dreamhost. been there for a long time and they hook me up with hosting stuff, like a vps
<nixternal> yeah, go daddy is now following me on twitter and dm'ing me to help fix their crap
<maco> and i find it nice to have full root on rackspace unlike dreamhost. plus, no worries about other people getting owned and leading to my stuff getting screwed up like with shared hosting
<nixternal> they wouldn't help me on the phone, so i resorted to smashing them on twitter
<nigelb> nixternal: wow
<debfx> JontheEchidna: could you upload the amarok patch from agateau: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/amarok_2.3.1-1ubuntu8.debdiff
<nixternal> so far that seems to have worked, and I don't even own that domain
<maco> oh dreamhost has vps now?
<nixternal> they have had it for a couple of years now
<maco> i used them years ago, but i thought they only did shared
<nigelb> nixternal: thanks for the tip, now I need to that for some stuff
<nixternal> lol
<nigelb> they refused to change php version for me
<maco> i pay $1 more / month for rackspace than i did for dreamhost shared hosting
<JontheEchidna> debfx: sure
 * Riddell wanders by
<maco> howdy Riddell
<maco> Riddell: how was the canoedling?
<nixternal> shoot, choqok exceded its limits. sometimes i wish i was using 32bit os so i could install adobe air and use tweetdeck
<nixternal> would use seesmic, but those idiots switched to sunlight or whatever that MS crap is
<nigelb> nixternal: heh, post to identi.ca and cross post
<JontheEchidna> moonlight, maybe?
<nixternal> maco: how much bandwidth and storage do you have though?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: yeah, that's it
<nixternal> satellites and stars are all the same to me, i am not hawking :p
<JontheEchidna> :p
<maco> nixternal: i pay a few cents per gig of bandwidth and i think i have like 10 or 20 gb of disk
<maco> like maybe 25¢?
<maco> it came out to $13 for like 7gb data usage
<maco> erm including the $11/mo
<maco> so only $2 of that was bandwidth
<JontheEchidna> debfx: a patch by one developer, with a changelog entry by another, and signed by a third :P
<nixternal> i am unlimited with my bandwidth and my storage is damn close to unlimited now
 * nigelb should buy on rackspace when I get time
<shtylman> linode!!
<JontheEchidna> debfx: uploaded. thanks. (and to agateau too) ;)
<Riddell> hum, who broke kubuntu.org?
<debfx> JontheEchidna: mass review for a one-line patch :D
<nigelb> shtylman: a bit too much for what I want
<maco> Riddell: blame adam, thats what flatmates are for?
 * nigelb wonders what broke
<nixternal> heh, i wonder if go daddy is deleting the domain now that i complained :D
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-15
<ScottK> lex79: Start of Thursday sometime.  Exact time is undefined (it's when announced), but don't assume you can do stuff Thursday night.
<lex79> ok thanks ScottK
 * ScottK is updating quassel to 0.7.0 final.
<Sput> \o/
<ScottK> Sput: Uploaded.
 * ScottK even remembers to update the bzr.
<Sput> thx!
<maco> uhhh 
<maco> O_o
<maco> shouldnt systemsettings -> information sources be where i configure akonadi stuff?
<maco> instead it just shows stuff about HAL
<lex79> akonadi stuff was removed from systemsettings since 4.4 iirc
<maco> hrmph. my apt is weird
<maco> it tells me akonadi-kde-resource-googledata doesnt exist, but rmadison disagrees
<maco> and yes, i ran apt-get update
<ScottK> Got Universe enabled?
<ScottK> Quassel 0.7.0 should hit archive.ubuntu.com in ~7 minutes.  I would appreciate it if someone who knows enough Italian to know the difference would check both quassel and quassel-qt to see if Italian plural forms are correct.  There were some warnings in the build log that concern me.
<lex79> ScottK: I can check, but where should I see?
<ScottK> lex79: Just using quassel in Italian.
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> lex79: Just make sure you have 0.7.0.
<lex79> ok I will do
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> The if that's good, install quassel-qt and try it ....
<ScottK> The/Then
<ScottK> lex79: I'm unlikely to have anymore -workspace changes, so don't wait on me (if you still are).
<lex79> ScottK: I've just upload -workspace
<lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2
<ScottK> OK.  Good.
<lex79> but I didn't receveid email
<ScottK> It's there, so it was accepted.
<lex79> ah yes, I receipt it :)
<ScottK> lex79: Is the oxygen change you included in the -workspace upload the same as the one discussed in http://hugo-kde.blogspot.com/2010/09/performance-issues-one-script-and-call.html ?
<lex79> ScottK: yes and the performance here is improved, finally :)
<ScottK> lex79: OK.  Great.  I was watching for that one.
<lex79> me too, it's something we wanted in our final release I think
<ScottK> Definitely.
<maco> ScottK: yes
<maco> ScottK: oh wait. hmm.... maybe only for updates
<maco> wish id caught that a week ago *sigh*
<ScottK> ;-)
<nixternal> wonder if i can wear an ubuntu shirt to oprah tomorrow?
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> why not
<nixternal> damn, just found out you can't...no logos, not hats
<nixternal> damn, i need to wear a hat. i shaved my head a bit to much this go round
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<nixternal> i look like bull from night court
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<ScottK> nixternal: New mesa should be in Maverick now, so you should be good.
<nixternal> has it been released yet?
<nixternal> what i am dealing with now is pretty bad
<nixternal> frack, now I am being told I can't even wear jeans
<nixternal> you would swear I was going to church or something tomorrow
<nixternal> oh wait, i kind of am, oprah is black jesus!
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<maco> nixternal: except that i consider jeans perfectly reasonable attire for church
<maco> also, black t shirts with punk bands' or ska bands' names on the front
<maco> my dad disagrees on christmas eve though :(  i only ever brought back that kind of stuff when visiting, so one year im like "look, i have no skirts and no dress pants. best i can do is wear $brother's dress pants" to which my sister objecting (zomg! crossdressing!) 
<maco> uhh... uh oh
<maco> i think we got problem
<maco> you know how we're using an old version of kmail?  well... when i open up kontact and click on mail, it doesnt embed kmail inside kontact. it opens a new window for kmail
<ScottK> nixternal: It should be available in the archive now.
<ScottK> apachelogger, Riddell, JontheEchidna, any other kubuntu-dev I forgot because it's late....  rbelem has some kde4libs/-workspace changes he needs pushed tomorrow for kubuntu-mobile, I'll be offline.  Good luck.
<\sh> uhm  kubuntu-desktop : Depends: kdebase-workspace-bin but it is not going to be installed ... it's build and ready for delivery..what's wrong?
<Nightrose> agateau: seems to work out btw - thanks so much
<agateau> Nightrose: great to hear! hope you have a nice time in Paris
<Nightrose> i sure will :D
<valorie> Paris!
<valorie> jealousy....
<valorie> :-)
<Nightrose> :D
<debfx> ScottK: re Debian Bug #596853: are you sure that bug is valid? it's not fixed upstream and I can't find an upstream bug report
<ubottu> Debian bug 596853 in qtmobility-dev "qtmobility-dev: /usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/mobilityconfig.prf points to multimedia instead of multimediakit" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/596853
<debfx> agateau: the amarok patch is in the archive, have you also sent it upstream?
<agateau> debfx: not yet, will do
<agateau> debfx: thanks
<debfx> Riddell: do you have time to review a patch for bug #624697 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 624697 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Qt Docs are not formatted in Qt Assistant" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624697
<Riddell> debfx: does it make the Qt package 2 times more hackish?
<debfx> Riddell: yeah, have you already had a look at it?
<Riddell> debfx: I think it was in my history somewhere, it's not ideal but we've had complaints about the bug so I guess we should go for it
<debfx> there are 3 ways to fix it:
<debfx> a) make qt4-x11 build (but not package) qtwebkit
<debfx> b) put assistant in an own source package and patch its qmake files to build standalone
<debfx> c) introduce a circual build-dep between qt and qtwebkit
<debfx> http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/qt4-x11_4.7.0~rc1-1ubuntu3.debdiff implements a)
<ScottK> debfx: I'm not certain, no.
<apachelogger> debfx: I have seen worse hacks ^^  ... if it works I am all for upload
<apachelogger> \sh: if you are on amd64 a data package is probably not yet built...
<apachelogger> ScottK: the mobile patch I looked at yesterday was a bit of a mess
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Please help him out with it if you can.
<apachelogger> I did, havent seen a refreshed patch yet
<apachelogger> also upstream needs to be informed
<debfx> ScottK: we should stick with upstream then, i'll add a comment to the debian bug
<ScottK> debfx: OK.  Thanks.
<debfx> apachelogger: ok, I pushed the fix to bzr
<apachelogger> I think(tm) that stupid command-not-found should be recommending pkcon rather than apt-get
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i dont remember the context now :P
<shadeslayer> nice.. userbase got a upgrade
<shadeslayer> doesnt look too friendly tho... looks geeky
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how is that
<apachelogger> Nightrose: wtf does it list shortcuts for the page editing pics?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just dont think its looks good from a users POV
<apachelogger> Nightrose: and wtf do these shortcuts conflict with common browser ones... such as ctrl-t
<Nightrose> apachelogger: idunno
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it gives information whats more to have than that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: imo the background should be white
<shadeslayer> ALSO
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you know if paste.ubuntu has a API ?
<apachelogger> black on white is arguable
<shadeslayer> i couldnt find one..
 * apachelogger preferres not having a completely white background to prevent eye bleeds
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if there is one there is a 300% chance of it not being documented
<apachelogger> like not at all
<apachelogger> not even inline
<shadeslayer> whai ... :'(
<apachelogger> because this is ubuntu land
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Morpheuz has a new pastebin data engine, ive learnt some JS  to implement a paste.ubuntu backend 
<apachelogger> in ubuntu land documentation is not necessary
 * shadeslayer boo's ubuntu land
<apachelogger> we rather spend time on blogging about what we do
<shadeslayer> i bet jpds knows about this
<apachelogger> very possible
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the old paste thing is going away?
<apachelogger> I got a headache from its code design
<apachelogger> was like Java written as C implemented in C++ IIRc
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no .. its a new dataengine with which you can write new backends
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, as long as the paste plasmoid gets rid of its ugly backends...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://blog.morpheuz.cc/28/08/2010/updates-on-plasma-land/
<shadeslayer> yeah he ported all his backends to JS
<shadeslayer> just requires 4 JS functions now for a new backend i think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/generic/dataengines/share/backends/pastebinca/contents/code/main.js?revision=1165186&view=markup
<apachelogger> I love the generic naming :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: me too :D
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not know the underlying API but that looks very limited
<shadeslayer> i just have to implement the same functions for paste.ubuntu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: erm.. dont follow :)
<shadeslayer> just <3 30 seconds to mars .. 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: from what I gather from the main.js it makes a lot of assumptions about how the remote access would have to lok like
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> lemme think 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: since you know python can you look at pastebinit and see what API is required?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there is no api really :P
<apachelogger> actually
<shadeslayer> then how does pastebinit do it?
<apachelogger> api is a bit of a strong term ;)
<apachelogger> I suppose it just is a http request
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> post
<apachelogger> or maybe request
<apachelogger> or both
<shadeslayer> and it returns the URL ?
<shadeslayer> what if theres a error ? 0_o
<apachelogger> HTTP does errors?
<shadeslayer> oic... like 404/403/whatever
<apachelogger> http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec10.html
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> I am not sure you can do that with paste.ubuntu since it uses a post form
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how does pastebinit do it then???
<shadeslayer> it submits a form? i dont think so...
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> http push :P
<apachelogger> you do not think a lot like a browser dev :P
 * apachelogger grabs curl and tries
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because im a shiny new browser dev who has to be taught alot :P
<apachelogger> curl -v -d "poster=Harald+Sitter&syntax=text&content=aaa" "http://paste.ubuntu.com"
<apachelogger> HTTP PUSH it i
<apachelogger> s
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> post ^^
 * apachelogger confuses TCP with HTTP ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just use curl in JS? or can JS do that natively ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the data engine needs to do that
<apachelogger> maybe it does
<apachelogger> maybe it does not
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: seems to be just what the provider of the dataengine does
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<shadeslayer> also.. pastebin plasmoid doesnt work in trunk :P
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494154
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot41.png
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am done implementing :P
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> i wanted to do that :'( 
<shadeslayer> well.. anyways.. pastebin code please
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you can gladly implement it :P
 * apachelogger didnt commit yet
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so itll be just JS i presume?
<apachelogger> yup
<shadeslayer> alright.. lemme bang my head against this for some time :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 16 lines of code
<shadeslayer> oh.. kewl
<shadeslayer> will take me some time to figure out :P
<apachelogger> should you give up... :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plasmoidviewer pastebin doesnt start the pastebin plasmoid.. any ideas on that?
<shadeslayer> unknown widget
<apachelogger> different name?
<shadeslayer> dont think so.. its listed under plasmoidviewer --list
<apachelogger> is your plasmoidviewer looking in the right path?
<shadeslayer> how do i find that?
<shadeslayer> and which plasmoidviewer says : /home/shadeslayer/kde/bin/plasmoidviewer
<apachelogger> strace it for example
<apachelogger> though I suppose it tries to get the thing via ksycoca, so that will not yield much information
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/494158/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ldd plasmoidviewer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/494161/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> looks like your sycoca is messed up
<apachelogger> I see it shares path with regular KDE :P
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> run with nonincremental
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: same thing
<apachelogger> debfx: is your qt released already?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does list still say it is there
<shadeslayer> yes
<debfx> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> debfx: why does it not say unreleased then :P
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494163/
<shadeslayer> omg
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: magical is it not? :P
<shadeslayer> it does not now :O
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<shadeslayer> but why did it not compile? 0_o
<apachelogger> debfx: should that be added to KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFF?
<apachelogger> so that people not merge it away unless fixed in Qt
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because it does not exist?
<debfx> yes, I'll update the kubuntu diff file
<apachelogger> http://imgur.com/jacoj
<shadeslayer> hahah
<debfx> apachelogger: pushed
<apachelogger> debfx: did you super testbuild && QA this foo?
 * apachelogger is far away from even having a pbuilder
<debfx> yeah I testbuilt it (except the changes in debian/control)
<debfx> qtassistant works and no additional *webkit* files are installed
<apachelogger> okies
 * apachelogger ponders writing a KCM for upstart
<dantti> apachelogger: I was thinking too, but still have some priorities :P
<apachelogger> !find PkgConfigGetVar
<ubottu> File PkgConfigGetVar found in kdebase-workspace-dev
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> agateau: Riddell is gone for the week 
<agateau> shadeslayer: that's what I was afraid of
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looky http://paste.ubuntu.com/494202/
<agateau> shadeslayer: but he was active this morning, so I kind of hoped he would be able to answer
<shadeslayer> agateau: oh.. i didnt see that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it doesnt work.. any suggestions? 
<shadeslayer> ill bbiab
<agateau> who is responsible for kdevelop packages?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because you are not triggering success or error most supposedly
<shadeslayer> gah.. that is ild
<apachelogger> agateau: no one in particular I think
<shadeslayer> *old
<agateau> apachelogger: ok, I have an appmenu fix for it, what's the best way to get it integrated?
<shadeslayer> omg.. what is that.. what have i  done :P
<apachelogger> agateau: poke someone who can upload ;)
<agateau> apachelogger: mmm ok, can you upload? :)
<apachelogger> yus
<agateau> apachelogger: consider yourself poked then :)
<apachelogger> agateau: where is the patchy?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/494210/
<agateau> apachelogger: on my hd for now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: eheheh
<apachelogger> that looks wrong
 * agateau prepares a mail
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whai?
<shadeslayer> the last regex match?
<apachelogger> because it will fail for any return other than 302
<ari-tczew> agateau: hey! do you have a 5 minutes for discuss about konversation's patches?
<agateau> ari-tczew: sure
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i actuallt had it say Location: first
<shadeslayer> but then i thought 302 would be better...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and unless I get the API wrongly in my head it will yield success even if error is given as long as the pasted content contains "302"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: check the API
 * apachelogger continues doing nasty things with qdbus
<ari-tczew> agateau: konversation in tray doesn't change color to red while I got highlight
<ari-tczew> agateau: it was since merge from Debian unstable
<agateau> ari-tczew: is it related to the indicator patch?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i should check the cookie? ... i dont understand.. when should a error pop up?
<ari-tczew> agateau: perhaps. but I'm not sure. I've been suggested to ask you.
<ari-tczew> agateau: indicator applet (I use gnome) works fine with konversation
<agateau> ari-tczew: indicator applet on gnome is not the equivalent of the tray icon
<agateau> ari-tczew: the kde equivalent is the plasma message indicator widget
<agateau> ari-tczew: which is not enabled in the default plasma config
<agateau> (or maybe it is on maverick)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for that to answer you first need to know what happens on error and what happens on success :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: was looking at that.. it returns the whole form on error :P
<ari-tczew> agateau: sigh, what's the conclusion?
<agateau> ari-tczew: no real conclusion, I am trying to understand whether you are talking about the tray icon (a black konversation icon) or the message indicator icon
<ari-tczew> agateau: I am talking about black konversation icon
<ari-tczew> it should be red when I am highlighted
<ari-tczew> but it doesn;t
<agateau> ari-tczew: I just enabled it and it turned red when you wrote my nick
<agateau> ari-tczew: I use version 1.3.1-1ubuntu3, which one do you use?
<ari-tczew> agateau: the same
<agateau> ari-tczew: weird
<agateau> ari-tczew: can you ping me again?
<ari-tczew> agateau: ping
<agateau> it works here :/
 * agateau checks in konv options
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and what does it do on success?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: returns less info and a 302 and a URL
<shadeslayer> lol.. cnn videos work with adblock but with adblock disabled they fail :P
<debfx> agateau: are you running kde or gnome?
<agateau> debfx: kde
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and that is why I said that you should look at the API :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut api? :(
<apachelogger> the one for backends
<shadeslayer> what backends? regarding curl?
<debfx> agateau: maybe the problem is the limited SNI support in gnome
<ari-tczew> agateau: I use gnome and it doesn't work
<agateau> debfx: mmm, good point
 * agateau checks konv code
<markey> is Maverick going to come with KDE 4.5.2 as default?
<shadeslayer> markey: when is release date>
<debfx> markey: nope, 4.5.1
<markey> I don't know
<markey> ouch, that's bad
<markey> Amarok is going to be very crashy then
<shadeslayer> most probably will miss archive freeze
<markey> due to a Plasma bug
<debfx> we have cherry-picked some patches though
<shadeslayer> ive gtg for a while, will be back in a hour
<markey> you probably want this Plasma patch then as well
<debfx> markey: can you point me to the commit?
<markey> let me try to find it, sec
<markey> debfx: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=revision&revision=1169026
<agateau> debfx: ari-tczew: konv does not pass icons by pixmap so it should be fine with gnome
 * agateau investigates a bit more
<ari-tczew> agateau: thanks for your time!
<sheytan> Hey guys ;)
<sheytan> Is the bug with nvidia drivers and plymouth still there?
<agateau> apachelogger: just sent the kdevelop patches by email
<Riddell> agateau: you pinged?
<agateau> Riddell: hey, aren't you supposed to be away?
<Riddell> less away more here and there
<agateau> Riddell: wanted to get some kdevelop patches in, but annoyed apachelogger instead :)
<debfx> markey: thanks, I haven't found any reports about amarok crashes though
<debfx> except bug #545549
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545549 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Amarok 2.3.0 crashes when scanning my audio collection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545549
<debfx> but that's probably caused by another bug
<markey> debfx: that's because most users don't have KDE 4.5 yet
<agateau> switching to gnome to check that konversation bug, brb
<markey> the bug is very grave though
<markey> there are even more bugs in Plasma that trouble us, but we don't have patches for those yet
<markey> I can show you a bug report though, sec
<markey> debfx: http://bugs.kde.org/246756
<sheytan> http://mandoojs.com/labs/blobs.html This will be a part of new Kubuntu site :D
<sheytan> You will see :D
<Riddell> erk
<debfx> markey: ah the applet crashes, is 2.3.1 also affected?
<markey> well yes
<markey> the title of the report is misleading. any applet can crash, and thus crashing Amarok
<markey> and this probably also causes issues outside of Amarok, somewhere :)
<maco> ScottK: http://www.chuckfrain.net/blog/?p=203 this is by you, right?
<ari-tczew> agateau: any news?
<agateau> ari-tczew: I can reproduce your bug on gnome
<agateau> ari-tczew: the fact that it blinks is kde specific:
<ari-tczew> agateau: nice! good to hear that I'm not alone
<agateau> ari-tczew: kde implementation alternate between the normal and the "needs-attention" icon
<agateau> ari-tczew: but you should at least get the red icon
<agateau> ari-tczew: I am investigating this
<agateau> ari-tczew: could be a bug in the appindicator
<ari-tczew> agateau: do you need a registered LP-bug?
<agateau> ari-tczew: could be useful yes
<ari-tczew> agateau: well, which package?
<agateau> ari-tczew: that's the question, I may change it when I find the culprit, but file it on Konversation for now and assign it to me
<ari-tczew> agateau: okay!
<apachelogger>     qDebug() << __FUNCTION__;
<apachelogger>     qFatal("not implemented");
<apachelogger> win \o/
<ari-tczew> agateau: bug 639643
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 639643 in konversation (Ubuntu) "Konversation tray doesn't change color to red on Gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/639643
<agateau> ari-tczew: ok thanks
 * apachelogger hints to agateau that kubuntu patches get prefixed with kubuntu_ ;)
 * agateau takes note of the hint :)
 * apachelogger is wondering why pull-lp-source fetched the lucid sources...
 * apachelogger hates it when packages are not in a VCS
<debfx> all ubuntu packages are in a vcs :P
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> useless as it is
<maco> debfx: *most*
<debfx> maco: which aren't?
<maco> debfx: for a bunch of packages there's just the debian/ dir in bzr, not the rest of the package. thats for the ones that fail to import, usually due to being HUGE.... such as kde ones
<debfx> grrr, I hate thunderbird for adding a whitespace at the beginning of plain text mails :(
<shadeslayer> jussi: pingly...
<shadeslayer> ubot2 doesnt do bug #foo in #kubuntu-bugs
<eMyller> apachelogger.
<eMyller> any chance to ubuntuone-kde work in lucid?
<apachelogger> yes. no, yes, no
<apachelogger> rather no
<eMyller> i've installed it here... everything works fine but the tray icon is aways "Trying to establish a connection."
<apachelogger> would require fiddling with the authentication foo and what not
<apachelogger> eMyller: that is because auth is brokenish
<eMyller> weird, if i go to settings, it displays my user data normally
<yofel> shadeslayer: didn't jpds manage ubot2, or am just getting confused
<shadeslayer> yofel: doesnt jussi manage most of the bots? ( most being almost all of them )
<apachelogger> eMyller: that is handled by a different component
<yofel> shadeslayer: right, but ubot2 and ubot4 are managed by jpds https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<shadeslayer> oic
<jussi> ubot2 is run by jpds, go find him in -irc
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have the paste backend yet?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i was out for a while, i can probably finish in another 20 mins
<agateau> ari-tczew: bug is definitely on the gnome implementation side, I updated the report
<lex79> ScottK: quassel and quassel-qt translation looks good
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tell me how to detect the error and im done :P
<sheytan> apachelogger you might like this: http://madsheytan.deviantart.com/art/KubuntuLight-179343515 :D
<debfx> apachelogger: a kdelibs patch is waiting for you in the bzr branch, coud you upload it? :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: nice
<sheytan> shadeslayer thank you :)
<apachelogger> patch here patch there patches are friggin everywhere
<lex79> yeah !!
<apachelogger> debfx: does it have a pink hat?
<shadeslayer> extra points to patches with pink hats? :P
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot42.png
<apachelogger> I am quite awesum!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I only uploads things with pink hats from now on
<debfx> apachelogger: unfortunately not, how do you make pink ascii art hats? ;)
<apachelogger> dunno, JT is the ascii art master here
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ...purple...
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I feel a bit weird
<apachelogger> maybe I should eat something
<apachelogger> sheytan: the lightness messes up my plasma theme ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: purple? :O
<apachelogger> white on almost white does not go too well
<sheytan> apachelogger use air :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: purple is the ubuntu land
<shadeslayer> thats what i data.match("*purple*") ?
<sheytan> or try a dark one :)
<apachelogger> I like my full transparent one very much, thanks :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oi! temme.. what is the error i should look for?
<apachelogger> maybe it is the success you should look for, not the error
<apachelogger> maybe you should look at the API, as I said 2 times already :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the w3schools site?
<apachelogger> the backend api!!!!!
 * shadeslayer stares at his screen.. 
<lex79> omg
<debfx> lunchpad still doesn't auto-close bugs ^^
<shadeslayer> debfx: yes
<shadeslayer> known bug
<shadeslayer> and IIRC its fix released
<shadeslayer> bug 635524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 635524 in Launchpad itself "bugs are not closed anymore with uploads to the archive (dup-of: 634045)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 634045 in Soyuz "Regression: Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed header no longer works" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634045
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> krillin got killed
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> omg!
<shadeslayer> oh fix commited
<debfx> yeah ...
<lex79> poor soyuz has a regression
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im yet to understand what you mean by backend API .. :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: its like soyuz is retarded now :P
<lex79> :)
<apachelogger> lol
<lex79> agateau: menubar widget or whatever is called, doesn't work with synaptic
<agateau> lex79: synaptic is gtk based, right?
<lex79> yes
<agateau> lex79: what happens?
<lex79> doesn't work with gtk apps?
<ari-tczew> agateau: could you look at this: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-application/attention-icon is it related to my problem?
<lex79> agateau: File, Edit, Package, etc are not show in the menubar, they are still show in the synaptic window
<agateau> ari-tczew: most likely, ted is the colleague I pinged about your issue :)
<ari-tczew> agateau: wow, what a rapidly response!
<agateau> lex79: ah, most likely synaptic is running as root, right?
<lex79> ah yes
<agateau> lex79: so it does not see the menubar because it uses a different dbus session
<agateau> lex79: it's going to be the same for apps running remotely
<lex79> agateau: now I tried without root privileges and still doesn't work
 * shadeslayer points to bug 132060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 132060 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "[feisty] network-manager-openvpn doesn't work when using x509 and private key file has password" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132060
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^ can you looky?
<agateau> lex79: appmenu does not work on this gnome session, need to switch back to kde
<agateau> brb
<lex79> k
<agateau> lex79: it works here
<agateau> lex79: are you on gnome or kde?
<lex79> kde
<markey> debfx: will the Plasma crash fix be included in Maverick?
<agateau> lex79: I wonder if this could be due to the fact that you started synaptic as root before
<debfx> markey: yes if apachelogger can be bothered to upload the package ;)
<agateau> lex79: is there any synaptic process still running?
<lex79> agateau: nope
<agateau> lex79: really weird
<apachelogger> debfx: only with a pink hat...
<lex79> yes :(
<debfx> apachelogger: you should join http://www.pinkhatsociety.net/ (if you haven't already)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what am I to look?
<apachelogger> !info kdelibs5 maverick
<ubottu> kdelibs5 (source: kde4libs): transitional package for the KDE Development Platform libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 20 kB, installed size 192 kB
<apachelogger> lex79: pingy
<shadeslayer> whut? huh?
<lex79> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> lex79: your most recent commit to kdelibs changes the changelog entries of ubuntu4 is that intentional?
<lex79> I'm looking
<lex79> it seems right to me
<lex79> 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu4 is the correct version
<lex79> apachelogger: ^
<lex79> my most recent commit is Add 2 patches and update a symbol file
<apachelogger> lex79: in that case consider this ranting about you not having used UNRELEASED nor debcommit -r and making it difficult to know where your changes to ubuntu4 ended :P
<lex79> right, ok :)
 * apachelogger is wondering why dch changes the change if one uses dch -r
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> dpkg-buildpackage makes a native package with a non-native version number
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i give up... 
<shadeslayer> or give me another day
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * apachelogger is wondering how to make that upstart api look good :S
<CIA-116> [kdelibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100915172557-8varb10d7osz16v3 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu5
<apachelogger> hmm.... :/
<apachelogger> upstart got multiple jobs and each of these jobs can have multiple instances
<apachelogger> each of those is accessible via dbus, however I do not really want a public dbus interface :/
<apachelogger> maybe privately inherit the interfaces and expose the necessary API...
<apachelogger> OTOH that is also bollocks should the dbus api change the BC of the lib would break too
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> maybe just hold an instance of the interface in a regular qobject derived class
<apachelogger> QUpstartJob(ComUbuntuUpstart0_6JobInterface *interface);
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/494332/
<apachelogger> you are making things insanely complicated
<apachelogger> take a look at the API :P
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: gimme your code
<shadeslayer> i wont be able to sleep if i dont know how you implemented it
<apachelogger> if you add my copyright :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> I can also just commit my code
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: aseigo just did a post about canonical .. have a look
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: by all means.. 
<shadeslayer> but i want to see it :P
<apachelogger> is it about how they flood planet ubuntu :P
<shadeslayer> something about canonicals contributor agreement
<apachelogger> ahh
<apachelogger> that is interesting indeed
<apachelogger> unless it is a case of TLDR again :P
<CIA-116> [workspace] sitter * 1175729 * trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/generic/dataengines/share/backends/ (7 files in 4 dirs) add paste.ubuntu.com backend
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will take some time for it to filter through ... can you pastebin main.js ?
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah, yes, exactly why I do not feel terribly thrilled about signing the agreement brought into proper sentences ^^
 * shadeslayer goes mad after seeing code
<shadeslayer> that is frickin simple
<shadeslayer> :'(
<shadeslayer> "Error Trying to post" :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> and now i can go to sleep peacefully :)
<shadeslayer> cya later
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, there is no way to find out what particularly was the error
<apachelogger> even though I find the message terribly silly
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> it is the only thing known
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nini
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i was actually looking for the pasteid
<shadeslayer> and then based on that decided if there was a error
<shadeslayer> i shall work on paste.debian.net tommorow :)
<apachelogger> that is not reliable though
<apachelogger> unfortunately
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how come?
<apachelogger> well, if they change around however you try to get the id the backend falls on its nose
<shadeslayer> afiestas: pingly
<shadeslayer> bug 622243 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 622243 in bluedevil (Ubuntu) "[MIR] bluedevil" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622243
<shadeslayer> afiestas: please subscribe yourself to bugs via the launchpad page for the package
<apachelogger> afiestas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluedevil/+subscribe that page he means ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oic.. but error trying to create post will stay
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: depends on how you check for it
<apachelogger> and regarding that I would only consider HTTP codes as reliable
<shadeslayer> ok.. will try other sites tommorw
<apachelogger> aye
 * apachelogger thinks the proper encapsulation for qupstart makes most sense
<apachelogger> QUpstart holds a map of <dbusobjectpath, QUpstartJob> ... QUpstartJob holds a map of <dbusobjectpath, QUpstartJobInstance> and provides interfaces to the job ... QUpstartJobInstance is nothing but a wrapper around the dbus interface providing control over the job instances
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot43.png
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> icons are inverted ^^
<apachelogger> clearly a model usecase again ^^
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> my showqok is broken 
<rgreening> oh my... I would expect any statement with "show qok" would be broken :)
 * rgreening runs and hides
 * rgreening thinks that app really needs to be renamed
<sheytan> http://translate.google.pl/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=pl&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=pl&tl=en&u=http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2010/09/kpackagekit-jako-kubuntu-software.html
<sheytan> New AppGet :D
<apachelogger> how are we supposed to practise our polish if people keep translating foo with google :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> dantti: around?
<dantti> apachelogger: yup
<apachelogger> dantti: for complex data underneath a model I would probably want a special function right? ... like IIRC kpk's package model has a function that spits out a Package* for a modelindex
<dantti> apachelogger: yes, it had that, but It doesn't anymore :P
<apachelogger> OH
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> dantti: better approach now?
<dantti> because I can't store the packagekit package, since applications might have their on name, summary etc..
<dantti> apachelogger: so I have an InternalPackage, which holds the packagekit-id (string) and the name... data, a simple structure
<dantti> easier to change if packagekit-qt changes (and it will since there is some stupid stuff around it)
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> dantti: I like your new approach a lot better ^^
<dantti> apachelogger: well if the data is not so complex and doesn't need speed ( which seems to be the upstart case, I think you should go with QStandardModel
<dantti> geting rid of that Qsharedpointer made some operations a bit faster too
<apachelogger> sharedpointers are evil :P
<apachelogger> dantti: looks like qstandarditemmodel is suited, thanks for the hint :)
<dantti> apachelogger: yw
<sithlord48> ello devel pplz, im using kde 4.5.1 and have an issue w/ svn files in dolphin. they are not colored filenames (on two machines) is there something i can do to get the color back?
<sheytan> Will Kubuntu installer have something like this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/ubuntu-10-10s-installer-slideshow-oozes-class/ ? :D
<dantti> shadeslayer: hmmm nice, I think It more about creating those pages, but maybe translations don't get ready on time
 * apachelogger really doesnt get what it is with those dots
<apachelogger> I mean
<apachelogger> they are not even pink
<apachelogger> ...
<lex79> it seems my typo fixes were sweet <3
<apachelogger> !find FindQGpgme.cmake
<ubottu> File FindQGpgme.cmake found in kdepimlibs5-dev
<nigelb> does that work for any file or just kde ones?
<yofel> !find filezilla.desktop
<ubottu> File filezilla.desktop found in app-install-data, filezilla
<yofel> ;)
<nigelb> I guess it does :)
<dantti> does pulse audio has some gui to control it? I can't make skype calls anymore because i can't see my head set
<nigelb> dantti: pavucontrol
<dantti> nigelb: thanks
<debfx> grr qtcreator has an embedded copy of qtassistant
<dantti> great now removing pulse audio removes phonon too
<sheytan> how come os x doesn't support ssh in finder ?!
<sheytan> this sucks :D
<debfx> what's finder? ^^
<sheytan> debfx file manager, like dolphin :)
<sheytan> i installed osx on virtualbox, to sync my ipod touch and it's nothing you want to have
<sheytan> kubuntu with kde is way cooler
 * yofel wonders where you can get kubuntu without kde :P
<sheytan> yofel ubuntu :D
<yofel> oh right
<sheytan> but, well, i mean that kde is cool :D
<sheytan> but kde doesn't work without the kernel etc :D
<Sput> of course it is
<yofel> heh
<Sput> somehow, some people still think OSX is a good UI though
<Sput> no idea how that happens
<sheytan> Sput apple can advertise their products really good
<sheytan> i think that's the secret
<Sput> yeah, and people in general are pretty stupid
<sheytan> what a crap
<sheytan> i better install windows+itunes :/
<sheytan> got a crappy app with gui for ssh, and i can't copy a folder
<sheytan> I CAN'T!
<sheytan> whatever
<dantti> well pulse audio is not so bad, at least the microphone of my lap works now :P
 * Sput wonders why people still buy crApple hardware too
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-16
<sheytan> Sput, well, it's not a apple hardware. they've got intel cpu, gigabyte motherboards etc :D
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone 
<sheytan> this doesn't work with my amarok :D
 * Sput refuses to buy hardware without proper Linux support nowadays
<Sput> also, Apple isn't going to see a single cent from me :P
<sheytan> Well, my ipod was a gift :D
<debfx> where is QT_WEBKIT supposed to be defined?
<debfx> or QT_PHONON for that matter
<sheytan_> apachelogger get hot new stuff works only with kde-look. Maybe a patch? :D
<debfx> any motu still awake?
<lex79> ask in motu maybe ;)
<debfx> JontheEchidna: ping :)
<JontheEchidna> pong
<debfx> JontheEchidna: could you upload http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/qtcreator_2.0.1-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<JontheEchidna> jep
<debfx> thanks!
<debfx> it even highlights the method in the doc when you press F1 :D
<debfx> this makes qtcreator so much better
<lex79> I think so :)
<ScottK> lex79: Thanks.
 * jussi waves to the channel from helsinki
 * apachelogger waves back and looks up helsinki on a map
<apachelogger> Sponsorship invitation to the Ubuntu Developer Summit
<apachelogger> goodness
 * apachelogger needs to get going
 * valorie 's application is "on hold"
<Quintasan_Droid> O/
<Quintasan_Droid> Riddell: I got sponsorship :)
<Riddell> Quintasan_Droid: awooga
<afiestas> hey guys, the tag RC4 is done and pushed
<afiestas> (bluedevil tag)
<Riddell> whee, thanks afiestas 
<Riddell> afiestas: where do we get it?
<afiestas> Riddell: I just sent an email to kubuntu-devel
<afiestas> I did my best to get it today, but almost sure that we'll need to add some patches to the package :p
<afiestas> but well, we'll do :), we have at least 15days to fix bugs, right?
<Riddell> yes, although it'll get harder and harder to get anything in during that time
<afiestas> yes, only important bugs, right?
<smarter_> JontheEchidna: ping
<Riddell> afiestas: yes
<Mamarok> Riddell: did you see we tagged Amarok 2.3.2 yesterday?
<sheytan> Hello :)
<sheytan> If you guys will need any images for the current web page related to the new release, let me know :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: yes, I can't package it but I'm sure someone else will
<valorie> I just sent one to nightrose, sheytan, but I bet she would like to have a choice available
<valorie> :-)
<Mamarok> Riddell: I actually talk about so it makes the freeze for Maverick
<valorie> since we sweated blood to kill bugs before releasing
<valorie> lol
<Mamarok> markey did :)
<valorie> I wouldn't be surprised if there was actual blood involved
<valorie> such a bloody set of problems
<sheytan> valorie you sent  what?  :)
<valorie> a screenshot
<valorie> I've seen yours, and they are *nice*
<sheytan> valorie and you sent it via?
<valorie> oh, I just emailed her
<valorie> but as i said, I'm sure she would like a selection
<sheytan> valorie which screenshot? :
<valorie> instead of just mine
<valorie> I sent a generic 2.3.2, although I had a playlist playing
<valorie> so there are covers showing
<sheytan> ah, amarok shot ;D
<valorie> I think the color looks nice
<sheytan> valorie may i see which is it?
<valorie> right, I was responding to your offer earlier
<valorie> I guess I could DCC it, if you like
<valorie> or email
<valorie> what do you prefer?
<sheytan> valorie dcc works without any config needed? :D
<valorie> let's try
<sheytan> sure
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Maverick Beta released! | Todo: http://?.tv/4c | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3 | quick package before freeze: bluedevil, amarok, AppGet
<sheytan> Riddell it propably will not be called AppGet. :)
<sheytan> valorie looks like it workks ;)
<sheytan> oh, it doesn't :D
<sheytan> valorie madsheytan at gmail dot com
<valorie> yeah, it timed out
<valorie> sent
<sheytan> valorie are you sure this is mine shot? :D
<sheytan> I don't listen to this music ;D
<valorie> your shot?
<sheytan> valorie the amarok one
<valorie> no, that's the one I just took
<sheytan> Aaa
<sheytan> sorry :D
<Riddell> sheytan: what won't?
<valorie> right, we like to have screenshots from lots of people
<valorie> because everyone has different taste
<sheytan> Riddell Kpckagekit will not be called AppGet i think
<sheytan> couse dantti found yesterday a web page with such name
<sheytan> and there can be some prolems
<Riddell> better from our point if it's still called kpackagekit, one less freeze exception issue
<debfx> i'll package amarok if no one is working on it
<Riddell> debfx: thanks
<debfx> Nightrose: there are still docs from 1.4 in the amarok 2.3.2 tarball
<debfx> something is wrong with the debug package installer
<debfx> first it tells me that it can't find a package for libdbus-1.so.3 but there is dbus-1-dbg
<debfx> then it wants to install kdebase-dbg even though that's already installed
<apachelogger> debfx: not really
<debfx> apachelogger: it should check if the package is already installed
<apachelogger> debfx: it will look for libdbus-1-3-dbg(sym) and dbus-dbg(sym)
<debfx> and for natty we should make it look up the .so file in /usr/lib/debug
<debfx> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/kubuntu-debug-installer.diff
<apachelogger> that is flawed
<apachelogger> you are calling foundDbgPkg with a QApt::Package rather than a QString
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916111539-2hoy475lf1f8a71z * (debian/changelog src/dbglookupthread.cpp) Remove pointless include documentation
<debfx> yeah I didn't really test it
<debfx> also it probably needs a new signal
<apachelogger> eek
<apachelogger> astyle in lucid is super old
<debfx> so the progress bar is incremented when the package is already installed
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> debfx: that is because you flawed the logic :P
<debfx> apachelogger: the logic was already flawed :P
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> just misdesigned
 * apachelogger thinks libqapt should do the flipping lookup anyway
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916111923-6tz1507wldafi8sn * (debian/changelog src/dbginstaller.cpp src/dbglookupthread.h) Fix include style
 * apachelogger dislikes the license header formatting
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916112058-9dnngntdzdyt6b03 * (6 files in 2 dirs) Improve looks of license headers
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how come you do not claim copyright?
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916112203-fgqvrm93g2dm2yo9 * src/dbglookupthread.cpp format fix
<ulysses> What's wrong with Dolphin? It can't copy from a SFTP folder…
<debfx> apachelogger: the name incrementProgress() is kind of misleading. it should just connect to the signal finished() of DbgLookupThread
<apachelogger> debfx: I do not follow
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> debfx: how is that?
<apachelogger> the thread will run until all packages have yield either a dbgpkg or none
<apachelogger> maybe the function should be named incrementProgressbarValue()? :P
<debfx> apachelogger: hm, why does the thread enter the event loop after it has looked up all debug packages?
<apachelogger> debfx: for the signals
<apachelogger> if the thread had no event loop it could not emit signals
<apachelogger> that said, the whole thread should be redone because IIRC QThread was changed to make it usable without subclass
<apachelogger> so the supreme approach would be to have a lookupmonster and use that in the thread
<apachelogger> rather than using the thread as lookup monster
<apachelogger> or maybe I am wrong ^6
<apachelogger> ^^
<debfx> well anyway what do you think about fixing the "tries to install already installed packages" bug without redesigning the whole thing for now
<apachelogger> debfx: I cannot do that :P
 * apachelogger is too much addicted to rightness
<apachelogger> debfx: actually I think the least intrusive approach would be to just drop the first file listed
<apachelogger> because... the first file always is the app itself
<debfx> how does that solve the problem?
<apachelogger> true
 * apachelogger is not useful today
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916114310-k1nrt9p09kt18bq7 * (4 files in 2 dirs) * Introduce new thread signal alreadyInstalled which will be used to increment if a dbg package is already installed * Do not pointlessly copy QStrings around in signals and slots
<debfx> Riddell: I pushed the amarok package to bzr
<apachelogger> debfx: empy list will end in error...
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot44.png
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916115127-2vxwt0uhyg2xncgd * (3 files in 2 dirs) Do not list already installed packages, instead emit alreadyInstalled and ignore the package
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916115203-pz6f28zox8wgnv7g * debian/changelog and ignore the package (by Felix Geyer)
<apachelogger> are we frozen yet?
<apachelogger> debfx: I could upload that foo... not that I find this error very true there
<debfx> markey: when I minimize amarok to tray and restart it, the center panel doesn't use its full width
<debfx> is that another plasma bug?
 * apachelogger is wondering
<dantti> Riddell: I'm going to work now, and I'll build the sqlite db and see if localizations works like you said, I'll just need to rename AppGet again as you know...
<debfx> apachelogger: yes, please upload, I don't think we are frozen yet
<dantti> sheytan: what about AppOurs
<dantti> sounds funny like happy hour
<sheytan> dantti: KAppCenter ?
<dantti> people want to get rid of K
<sheytan> :/ 
<sheytan> dantti: as i said yesterday, AppUniverse might be cool
 * dantti eats to go work
<apachelogger> there
<apachelogger> issue fixed
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916120229-lm61i0nyxckxdfcp * (debian/changelog src/dbginstaller.cpp src/dbginstaller.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Introduce a boolean state tracker whether we found an already installed dbg
<CIA-116> package, if it is true and we have neither dbg packages nor missing ones exit
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: overlooked it, I suppose
<JontheEchidna> smarter_: I can pong in about half an hour, gotta run
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if you do so within the next couple of minutes it will arrive in maverick...
<JontheEchidna> it's not that pressing to me. :) Can wait until natty
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<apachelogger> one more for the road ...
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916120753-gwb3ujq6dg90wrav * (debian/changelog src/dbginstaller.cpp) Use qApp->exit to end the event loop instead of plain exit()
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im coming to UDS
<shadeslayer> what about you?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Riddell ^
 * shadeslayer cant shaking
 * apachelogger requested a new passport today ^^
<smarter_> apachelogger: we're in überfreeze?
<apachelogger> not yet it seems
 * apachelogger needs to get more kubuntu-debug-installer supremacy in
 * smarter_ needs to see if a nasty rekonq bug was fixed
<apachelogger> somehow 3 of those words sound pretty mcuh alike to me
<shadeslayer> ..
<dantti> sheytan: btw please test the screen shot thing :)
 * shadeslayer jumps on his bed
<sheytan> dantti: will do :)
<smarter_> well, apparently it hasn't
<smarter_> with rekonq 0.6, when the network is done, typing two letters in the adress bar result in a crash
<smarter_> with rekonq 0.5 it froze, don't know if it's an improvement :p
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i need a new passport as well :P
<shadeslayer> ill get it made in 4-5 days
 * apachelogger is wondering if canonial covers the entrance fee
 * sheytan is making text a software :D
<smarter_> [14:11:47] <smarter_> with rekonq 0.6, when the network is done, typing two letters in the adress bar result in a crash
<smarter_> ^can anyone reproduce that?
<markey> debfx: I've noticed that too, but I'm not sure what causes it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i doubt it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will you be my roomie? :P
<shadeslayer> maybe ill get to actually learn something from you :P
<shadeslayer> who else is coming???
<JontheEchidna> smarter: pong
<smarter> heya
<smarter> so, I was looking at the setKeep/Install/... functions in MainTab  and noticed that they all followed the same pattern: save the cache, do the operation, reverse it if the package broke
<smarter> but the Backend already seems to do stuff to prevent breaking, and if it isn't then maybe we should provide "safe" versions of the install/remove/... commands in QApt?
<JontheEchidna> it does at least try to fix things, but there is no guarantee that it will be able to
<smarter> the goal would be to make MainTab "dumber" so that it's just used to display stuff and doesn't contain any of the logic
<smarter> so that getting rid of it (clean()) doesn't crash everything
<smarter> and because the code is too much intertwined imho
<smarter> JontheEchidna: so, can we get rid of the code to save/restore the cache/move it inside the functions in QApt::Backend or QApt::Package/move it inside new "safe" functions?
<JontheEchidna> the undo/redo cache code could possibly move into the backend, but the problem is that we can't make "safe" functions for the other actions
<JontheEchidna> libapt-pkg lets you attempt to mark a package for $ACTION and it won't tell you it will break until after it has tried
<JontheEchidna> though
<JontheEchidna> we could now check since we have the undo/redo stack
<smarter> well, preventing massive breaking for some stuff is already better I think :)
<JontheEchidna> like we are doing now in the MainTab
<JontheEchidna> so it is definitely technically feasible to move both the undo/redo stack and the brokenness checks into LibQApt
<JontheEchidna> the question is, do we want to force an undo/redo stack on library consumers
<JontheEchidna> and do we want to be able to allow library consumers to force installations that may break
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you think I am emitting supreme dalek brain waves while I am sleeping?
<JontheEchidna> (e.g. incorporate wouldBreak() checks into the Package::setInstall()-type functions, or make a setSafeInstall()
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916130647-9pmu9xsfatf2g1fd * (6 files in 3 dirs) Set version string using supreme cmake magic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: who knows.. ive never seen you sleep ... and i wont let you sleep.. you shall teach me kode at night
<apachelogger> lolz
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, since you haven't uploaded yet I will be adding my copyright
<apachelogger> okies
 * apachelogger is wondering redoing the thread
 * shadeslayer is hungry from all the jumping
 * apachelogger thinks that thought was weird
 * apachelogger should get more coffee
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any ideas who else is coming?
<smarter> JontheEchidna: the other option is a setUnsafeInstall() :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I was thinking about moving the working parts out of the thread and into a DbgPkgFinder class ... give that class an additional find() slot, switch the object into a qthread, call that slot foreach file and wait for the signals
<apachelogger> ...thoughts?...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Quintasan apparently
<apachelogger> that said
<smarter> though I don't know when breaking would be a good idea, maybe if you steal aptitude dependency resolver?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do you have a roomie yet, and would I have to teach you koding too at night? :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha.... your running away? :(
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sounds fine
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am just evaluating my options here :P
<shadeslayer> hehe... 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do they have talks too? like Akademy?
<apachelogger> more like lightning talks I think... not a proper talk schedule
<CIA-116> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100916131525-4kvu32hupnjzsp2m * src/ (dbginstaller.cpp dbglookupthread.cpp dbglookupthread.h) Add myself to the header as a copyright holder
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Maverick Beta released! | Todo: http://?.tv/4c | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3 | quick package before freeze: amarok, AppGet
<shadeslayer> i claim amarok
<JontheEchidna> smarter: I do think I know what the crashiness issues are
<smarter> setKeep() changes the package state, then see if it broke, except m_package has been set to 0 by a signal before
<JontheEchidna> right, because every set*() triggers setPackages()
<JontheEchidna> meaning we invalidate our entire package pointer list, and re-populate it
<smarter> yes
<smarter> that's why I think MainTab shouldn't mess with packages
<JontheEchidna> this is because the ReviewWidget and UpdateWidget need to re-check which packages to show when we change something
<JontheEchidna> and the MainWidget doesn't
<JontheEchidna> *ManagerWidget
<smarter> yep
<JontheEchidna> what we could do is add all available packages to all 3, and then just filter the ones that we want based on what type we want to see using our proxymodel
<JontheEchidna> since we can do complicated state filtering already
<JontheEchidna> thanks to the wonders of QFlags
<JontheEchidna> then we wouldn't have to call setPackages() each time a package changed
<JontheEchidna> the filtering would just change on the existing packages
<debfx> shadeslayer: amarok is already done ^^
<shadeslayer> bah
* debfx changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Maverick Beta released! | Todo: http://?.tv/4c | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3 | quick package before freeze: AppGet
<shadeslayer> AppGet .. whats that? :P
<debfx> sorry for not updating the topic earlier
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: is a thing that needs a new name :P
<alvin> If basic bugs are found in basic stuff in the daily cd of 10.10, where do I report those. Is there an ISO-testing. (with 'basic', I mean basic, but important stuff like logging in, logging out, rebooting. Not krunner crashes, etc,...) Yesterday I installed the daily cd. I was able to log in once, but rebooting from KDE/KDM did not work. Today, I reinstalled with fresh daily. Now logging in works so far, but logging out does not return
<alvin>  kdm. Didn't try rebooting yet.
<smarter> JontheEchidna: I thought about that, but doesn't that cause performance issues?
<JontheEchidna> it would be similar to the lag that occurs at muon startup
<JontheEchidna> which I wouldn't mind so much if I could find a way to "hide" it via threading
<JontheEchidna> though I'm not so sure you can do that with proxymodels
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger is unsure how that crap is done right
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hide what?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: don't hang the GUI while populating my proxymodel
<apachelogger> just switch the proxy model to another thread, no?
<Nightrose> debfx: bah :/ i though someone had cleaned that up
<JontheEchidna> smarter: actually, more accurately it would be like the lag caused when reloading things after e.g. a cache update
<JontheEchidna> since startup also includes apt setup
 * apachelogger broke something
 * shadeslayer gives apachelogger duct tape and coffee
<JontheEchidna> ah, nevermind. you have to do apt setup again anyways since you're reloading everythign
<apachelogger> I am not sure duct will suffice
<smarter> (I did a quick profiling with valgrind and I saw that we spend a lot of time creating QString (~15% of the startup time) in PackageProxyModel::lessThan, we could use QLatin1String instead of QString, except that QVariant convert QLatin1String to QString :/)
<JontheEchidna> :s
<JontheEchidna> todo for QApt2: convert all apt wrapper functions guaranteed to return ascii to QLatin1String
<JontheEchidna> (package name, etc)
<smarter> that's a start :)
<smarter> but I still think moving the undo/redo stuff in Backend and staying with the current way we populate the backend is better  :p
<JontheEchidna> figures that qvariant takes a QL1S, but doesn't provide a way to convert back
<smarter> yep, that sucks
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: seems I was wrong in my earlier concept description ... what needs to happen is that the debugfinder gets the file list in the ctor and a singleshot to a find() slot must happen... otherwise if the slot is blocking the GUI still would be blocked...
<apachelogger> or maybe not
 * apachelogger finds this very weird right now and grabs gdb
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> those multiple function calls suck anyway :P
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916141034-juwmlp9dfmukjg31 * (5 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Get rid of thread. Instead we now have DebugFinder which is a QObject
<CIA-116> essentially exposing the same signals&slots that the old thread exposed. Now
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916141112-5ut3ue9ey1pfmuus * src/DebugFinder.h rename include guards
<apachelogger> I think I can release
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916141347-s0kbm75zjc3hfnkw * debian/ (changelog control copyright) * Bump standards version to 3.9.1 * Add Jonathan Thomas and Felix Geyer as copyright holders in debian/copyright
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916141442-4c5hbdu650bjyl6h * debian/ (changelog control) Stop exceeding 80 chars/line in build-deps
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916141741-2qooybunvccq1rkf * (5 files in 2 dirs) Rename dbginstaller to DebugInstaller
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916141901-k4ht6rbzw8ix007h * (4 files in 2 dirs) Switch to CamelCase file names
<apachelogger> but now I am, I think ^^
<alvin> Is http://www.kubuntu.org down? The site says it's <OK>, but it's not fooling me!
<jjesse> alvin kubuntu.org works for me
<alvin> (Never mind. Purging cache and a few refreshes later, it's there.)
<jjesse> got a new look and feel :)
<alvin> Yes, it's very nice. I like it.
<jjesse> bugs on the website go where in launchpad?
<jjesse> kubuntu website
<jjesse> ryanakca: if there are link erros on the website do they go to you?  should i report a bug on launchpad?
<apachelogger> thread crash \o/
<shadeslayer> alvin: says OK to me too :P
 * apachelogger is wondering why this did not happen before
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> eek
<apachelogger> implicit sharing ftw
<apachelogger> this sux
<maco> would be nice if going offline while akonadi-kde-googledata is installed and akonadi configured to use it didnt result in a dozen popups about timeouts
<apachelogger> them qstrings are all socialist :P
<apachelogger> maco: well, akonadi loves them popups very much
<apachelogger> the more it can interrupt you the better
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Are you going to UDS?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: looks like it
<Quintasan> nishishi
<Quintasan> :3
<Quintasan> >AppGet
<Quintasan> anyone doing it?
<lex79> apachelogger: did you upload amarok?
<debfx> lex79: it needs a feature freeze exception
<lex79> oh :(
<lex79> debfx: did you write the FFe? maybe if ScottK is around he can ack and I can upload it
<ScottK> amarok can go in.
<ScottK> Riddell already said he wanted it.
<ScottK> lex79: ^^^
<lex79> ok, debfx: where's the source?
<debfx> lex79: packaging in bzr, tarball on ktown
<lex79> ok
<lex79> debfx: test building done? I don't have cpu time in this moment
<debfx> lex79: yes
<lex79> debfx: uploaded
<apachelogger> lex79: I was supposed to upload it?
<lex79> I don't know maybe I misread the backlog
<apachelogger> in any case I did not know ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pingy
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916164404-y1z8vk7zg77yjjw4 * src/ (4 files) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> ensure that the thread gets terminated on premature exit (which is almost always
<CIA-116> what we do...) For one reason or another qapp->exit() will not ensure that other
<MLx_O> Are desktops supposed to switch when opening Krunner (while System Activity window is open)?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pongy
<shadeslayer> updates broke my install :(
<shadeslayer> that too just a week before the freeze
<shadeslayer> could be a cache issue... but i doubt it
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Maverick Beta released! | Todo: http://?.tv/4c | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3 | quick package before freeze: AppGet | Final Freeze in Effect
<shadeslayer> i should probably remove AppGet from there ^
 * shadeslayer notes ScottK didnt upload choqok :(
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  Someone else took it over.  I don't recall who.
<shadeslayer> really? ... weird.. i did not get any mails... or it got lost in the ton of bugmail i recieved yesterday
<JontheEchidna> final freeze in effect now?
<lex79> yes
<JontheEchidna> would anyone mind if I snuck in an upload? >.>
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: better put on your ninja cloak
<JontheEchidna> libdebconf-kde never got translations due to a bug in the fetch_translations target in debian/rules
<lex79> JontheEchidna: try to upload it ;)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I don't know if they uploaded it or not, just that someone else was looking at it.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Go ahead.
<ScottK> (I can approve it)
<JontheEchidna> today also happens to be the non-langpack l10n deadline
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh Riddell uploaded it :P
<JontheEchidna> dpm: will there be any issue with me uploading libdebconf-kde with new translations now?
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916172129-mum5st3w3nmwhm43 * src/ (DebugFinder.cpp DebugFinder.h DebugInstaller.cpp) convert to a per-file call mechanism... the string can still be removed between call to invokeMethod and actual execution, so that does not really help with sharing I am afraid
<apachelogger> hmm
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Even if there are, it'll get picked up eventually anyway.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I tink your backend is not thread save :P
<JontheEchidna> most likely libapt-pkg isn't, either
<JontheEchidna> probably invented before threading :P
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> something contanstly makes qapt go down with a qstring
<JontheEchidna> which function?
<apachelogger> at least at the point in the stack where it is known to gdb the string has a value though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whee... my configChanged() for folderview got commited :D
<shadeslayer> svn commit 1175746
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1175746&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1175746 | configChanged() support since reloading is costly it checks if something is actually changed before reloading patch by Rohan Garg CCMAIL:rohangarg@...
<JontheEchidna> package(const QString &name)?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: QApt::Package::installedFileList()
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<dpm> JontheEchidna, I don't quite know how libdebconf-kde relates to translations other than what you are commenting about the bug it will fix, but it shouldn't affect anything related to the deadline. We have the NonLanguagePackDeadline for packages that cannot be translated through language packs and that imply that the developer must fetch translations from LP and either put them in a patch or commit them to the upstream branch. So for the translations s
<dpm> ide, I don't think it makes much of a difference when it is uploaded
<apachelogger> as called by packageForFile
<JontheEchidna> dpm: we haven't had the upstream translations in the tarball. my upload in a minute or few will fix that
<JontheEchidna> the template's most likely been approved by now, we just haven't had the upstream translations
<dpm> JontheEchidna, ok, cool
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: could also be that my end is messed up
<JontheEchidna> and the Package is not null, yes?
<dpm> JontheEchidna, yeah, the deadline is more for translators than for developers. It is rather to give more time to devs to do any integration work
<dpm> but I have to leave now. Have a great rest of the day everyone!
<JontheEchidna> thanks, have a good one!
<apachelogger> well well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dunno
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe my end is broken
<shadeslayer> ScottK: um... kubuntu desktop is still held back 0_o
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: there is some weird stuff going on from kdi doing premature exits
<asac> hey
<JontheEchidna> hi
<ScottK> Hello asac.
<asac> is there any more elegant way to change the default auto login user than patching /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc ?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: from what I see most of the time I get a crash is when the main thread is already destructing while the finder thread is still looking
<asac> hi ScottK and JontheEchidna ! 
<JontheEchidna> asac: it's supposed to remember, but there is some permissions issue for kdm's home directory
<asac> heh
<JontheEchidna> since "kdm" is now a user, iirc
<ScottK> Doesn't ubiquity already deal with that?
<asac> i produce a custom kdm based image which does not offer user configuration etc.
<asac> so i would like to ship something so that it has a sane autologin  ;)
<ScottK> You could see how they do it.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: which leads to the concern that there is just very inconvenient data sharing going on (i.e. the string qapt is trying to work with is being nuked dead in the main thread)
<asac> ubiquity does it, but its not available as a "public api"
<asac> they patch kdmrc
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> That's likely the best there is.
<asac> just hoped maybe there is something else that would allow you to overload some settings not in /etc
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I don't think installedFilesList() takes a QString, so that shouldn't be the cause
<ScottK> kdm code is old and scary.
<asac> right. 
<ScottK> asac: Not that I know of, but you might ask Riddell when he's around.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no, but m_backend->packageForFile(file); does
<JontheEchidna> aah
<apachelogger> and that in turn calls the installedFilesList
<asac> problem is that i cannot put a file somewhere on system and if someone install kdm later it will still know which user to us
<asac> ScottK: will do. thanks!
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: are you checking the result of packageForFile for validity? If none is found it will return 0
<apachelogger> ScottK: kdm code is not old
<apachelogger> the coder in charge just likes it to have it look old
<apachelogger> so that no one else touches it I guess
<ScottK> I see.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, that I already fixed ;)
<apachelogger> also what is absolutely not funny
<apachelogger> qthread::terminate && qthread::wait blocks indefenitely
<apachelogger> not very nice and I do not know why
<jtechidna> ScottK: libdebconf-kde in approval queue
<ScottK> Looking.
<apachelogger> eek
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: doesn't look like my string is gone.... according to gdb the qstring is still there when the crash happens...
<JontheEchidna> le sigh
<JontheEchidna> it'd be nice to be able to overload functions by return type alone
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: return the type via argument :P
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> return the return value via argument
<JontheEchidna> I hate that
<apachelogger> it is completely badass though
<apachelogger> your libqapt packages miss a dbg pkg :P
<JontheEchidna> it makes me feel.... unclean...
<JontheEchidna> !info qapt-dbg
<ubottu> Package qapt-dbg does not exist in lucid
<JontheEchidna> !info qapt-dbg maverick
<ubottu> qapt-dbg (source: qapt): QApt debugging symbols. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 642 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<JontheEchidna> for both lib + qapt-batch
<Quintasan> FFFF
<Quintasan> brr
<JontheEchidna> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU, trololo song stuck in my head remembering Quintasan's skype status
<apachelogger> eehhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> buuuuuuuuuu
<apachelogger> this is the crap
<apachelogger> something is fishy
<apachelogger> why can the flipping mainthread be half-way destructed and the other thread not even know about it .... -.-
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: debian copyright, not debian changelog.
<JontheEchidna> doh
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Please fix that while I'm reviewing and if that's it, I'll accept that one.
<apachelogger> ohohohoh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think that this is very arbitary....
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ok
<JontheEchidna> just tell me when to upload
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: my main thread reaches the return in main (or is damn close) and the finder thread is just not being terminated
<apachelogger> unfortunately before the kernel would come around and throw a nuke at the finder thread something clashes and a segfault occurs
<apachelogger> bad luck
<apachelogger> still I wonder how to ensure that all threads are terminated before qapp gets exit()
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is debian/patches/debian-changes-0.1~svn1167939-0ubuntu3 there because of the rules change?
<ScottK> (and is it intended that way)?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yes, and yes
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Go for it.
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> uhhhh
<apachelogger> ahhhh
<shadeslayer> we should really really add some sort of branding to kubuntu
<apachelogger> seems quit && wait does not block forever
<apachelogger> still for too long though
 * Tscheesy likes the kubuntu kmenu Button
 * shadeslayer would like a kubuntu wallpaper
<JontheEchidna> smarter: adding a latin1Name() function to QApt::Package causes a decrease of 1.2 million QString::fromAscii_helper() calls
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for that we'd need an identity :P
<smarter> JontheEchidna: w00t
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we dont have a identitiy? :O
<smarter> JontheEchidna: so, default for QApt2?
<apachelogger> sure we do
<apachelogger> KDE's
<JontheEchidna> smarter: right
<apachelogger> this suxx0rs
<apachelogger> qthread::quit && wait blocks for like 2 seconds or so
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: your qapt thing is super slow :P
<JontheEchidna> we take this: http://imgur.com/RF9Ge versus this: http://imgur.com/Ky2Wq
<smarter> (the ton of QString object creation is still annoying, but we can't do anything, except maybe if we play with QVariant)
<JontheEchidna> smarter: ^
<smarter> sweet
<Quintasan> >decrease of 1.2 million QString::fromAscii_helper() calls
<Quintasan> like what?
<Quintasan> 1.2 million calls?
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> How come you get that many calls in the first place? :D
<apachelogger> ohhhhhh
<apachelogger> ohhhhh
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> craps
<Quintasan> wut
<smarter> Quintasan: we load every package from every archive in the sources.list
<apachelogger> quit does not end event processing
<apachelogger> wtf
<Quintasan> oh
<apachelogger> qthreads are weird...
<smarter> apachelogger: have you seen that post on how to use QThread in qt-labs?
<apachelogger> smarter: which one?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Both accepted and rejected.
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<apachelogger> I really do not understand this
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we should discuss this at UDS
<shadeslayer> some sort of branding
<apachelogger> Qthread::exit() documentation sez the function stops event processing
<JontheEchidna> smarter: yeah, we could get rid of probably another million fromAscii_helper calls if QVariant could cast to latin1
<apachelogger> yet kdebug keeps on spitting out reports for processed files
<smarter> apachelogger: http://blog.exys.org/entries/2010/QThread_affinity.html and the links at the end of the post
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's been brought up before.  We have branding now, so if you want more, please say exactly what you want to change and discuss who/how the work gets done.
<shadeslayer> Adityab: ^ thoughts
<Adityab> sorry, I don't know the state of branding in maverick, so no comments on that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why cant qvariant not cast to latin1?
<shadeslayer> Adityab: but you can throw your ideas in ...
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: no toLatin1() function
<Adityab> ScottK: Are we still using vanilla config in maverick (apart from the branding thing) ?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dont need that
<JontheEchidna> oh oh
<ScottK> Adityab: Not entirely, but close.
<JontheEchidna> there's a qvariant_cast, isn't there?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: variant.value<QLatin1String>()
<smarter> apachelogger: it stores QLatin1String as QString
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what do we have for the branding?
<shadeslayer> just the splash...
<shadeslayer> (plymouth splash)
<smarter> shadeslayer: the logo in the K-menu
<apachelogger> smarter: are you sure about that? also... why would you then save fromAscii_helper calls?
<shadeslayer> smarter: thats the kubuntu logo now? .. that might be new then
<Adityab> ScottK: I think stuff like the default panel size and stuff should be changed
<Adityab> ScottK: Probably make it a little thicker, because icons look a bit blurry in the thin default panel
<ScottK> OK.
<smarter> apachelogger: QVariant::QVariant(const QLatin1String &val)
<smarter> { QString str(val); d.is_null = false; d.type = String; v_construct<QString>(&d, str); }
<ScottK> I'm not ready to have a debate, but I think concrete proposals like that are things we can discuss.
<ScottK> Much more useful than "we need branding".
<Adityab> yes.
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1176113 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (package.cpp package.h) Add a latin1Name() function that returns the package's name as a QLatin1String. Package names always have latin characters, making QString's automatic from ascii conversion a big slowdown.
<apachelogger> smarter: then I do not see how you'd save the calls :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it avoids the initial fromAscii conversion by returning name() as a QString
<JontheEchidna> s/by/from
<apachelogger> you will have a ascii conversion in that str construction smarter pasted, no?
<smarter> yes, but before we had two
<apachelogger> sure sure
<apachelogger> but I do not see how a QVariant::toQLatin1 helps :P
<smarter> if it was saved as QLatin1String it would help :p
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I wonder why they save it as QString to begin with
<smarter> that's what I was wondering yesterday while profiling too
<JontheEchidna> QVariant probably came before QLatin1String, and the additions for QLatin1String fall short, I suppose
<smarter> probably so that you can use QLatin1String as a drop-in replacement for QString
<apachelogger> you could certainly work around that by typedeffing QLatin1String to your own Latin1String and then registering that with your metatype system
<smarter> ah, that's what I was wondering
<smarter> how to hack around QVariant
<apachelogger> that is how you would do that then :P
<apachelogger> still I would first ask someone who knows why for realz they store it as QString
<smarter> backward-compatibility seems most likely
<smarter> anyway, at the moment I'm just worried by rekonq crashing when the network is done and you try to type something
<smarter> why do we even ship that thing anyway?
 * apachelogger does not know
<apachelogger> smarter: feel free to swap to firefox :P
<smarter> arora is nice enough
<apachelogger> same crap without kde integration
<shadeslayer> ok..so i have: amarok: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libamaroklib.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZTIN6TagLib3MP44FileE 
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> i have 2:2.3.1-1ubuntu8 tho.. maybe thats why...
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1176120 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/ (DetailsTabs/MainTab.cpp PackageModel/PackageModel.cpp) Use the new, faster Package::latin1Name()
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1176121 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.h Apidocs typo fix, plus some clarification for version()'s docs
<apachelogger> http://edmondpike.imgur.com/sallie_mae_ruined_my_day_as_well_as_my_sons brrr
 * apachelogger goes looking for food
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm not entirely sure what I will be doing on UDS but to hell with it :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: supporting all motions I propose of course
<Quintasan> apachelogger: supporting as in sitting and doing :O face?
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> and nodding from time to time :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: That's your plan too?
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 karmic
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 found in libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, libgl1-mesa-swx11, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dbg, nvidia-glx-173, nvidia-glx-185, nvidia-glx-96, xorg-driver-fglrx
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: if you have time to look at plasma-widget-quickaccess in approval queue, that'd be great. fixes bug 636436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 636436 in plasma-widget-quickaccess (Ubuntu) "right click on qickaccess widget kills kde environmet" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636436
<JontheEchidna> yey
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916191821-jeclcm807495iif1 * src/ (DebugFinder.cpp DebugFinder.h DebugInstaller.cpp) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> introduce stopping to the finder, when exit is called we stop the finder to
<CIA-116> speed up processing of remainig calls in the event loop, that way we can then
<apachelogger> all fix0red \o/
<JontheEchidna> btw, I imagine we're going to miss Qt 4.7.0 final due to 10.10.10 being 42 in binary?
<ScottK> When's it due?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<JontheEchidna> which is part of the problem
<ScottK> "When ready"
<ScottK> See you all later.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I don't think your quickaccess closed the bug in changelog.
<JontheEchidna> Ah, wrong bug number
<JontheEchidna> I blame klipper
<apachelogger> ScottK: can I get freeze exception for super cool, more stable, more speedy, more copyrighted kubuntu-debug-installer?
<apachelogger> with an epic changelog I see
 * apachelogger should add some more things to blow up the changelog
<ScottK> apachelogger: If it's got a reasonably reviewable diff, probably.
<ScottK> Upload it and we'll see.
<apachelogger> it is so not reviewable :P
 * apachelogger shuffeld around files and renamed them and whole class and...
<ScottK> OK.  Then wait for Riddell to have a look maybe.
<apachelogger> oki
<ScottK> Sounds like it should wait.
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100916193139-k6ez7ll5os47f9mn * (4 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Do not pass the file list to the finder object in its ctor but use the event
<CIA-116> loop. Unfortunately this does not allow the thread to stop immediately when quit
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you could please take a look at kubuntu-debug-installer rev 56 to HEAD and say whether that is yay or nay
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=56&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 56 | Letzt Aenderungen für 18. April
<apachelogger> Riddell: mostly architectural changes and renamings
<apachelogger> ...the problem solving code barely changed...
<Riddell> evening
<jjesse> afternoon
<Adityab> night
<dantti_work> Riddell: I'm trying to generate the sqlite for you now..
<dantti_work> Riddell: all known bugs are fixed in "unknown" name :P
<Riddell> dantti_work: calling it kpackagekit would make things easier
<dantti_work> Riddell: yeah :( I can't even find a good new name :P
<apachelogger> dantti_work: software bunny...
<dantti_work> apachelogger: stop it ! :P
<apachelogger> meh.
<dantti_work> apachelogger: Software Bunny does not have super cow powers :D
<apachelogger> no, but super bunny powers
<dantti_work> lol
<dantti_work> Moo Center
<apachelogger> Piccolo
<apachelogger> dantti_work: why not call it Software Center?
<Riddell> apachelogger: why does kubuntu-debug-installer need architectural changes and renamings at this stage in the cycle?
<apachelogger> Riddell: doesn't just felt like it
<apachelogger> add a comma somewhere there
<Riddell> apachelogger: if there's no advantage to users then it can wait until next cycle?
<dantti_work> apachelogger: I think it's too ubuntu'ish sounds like a SC port
<apachelogger> Riddell: the advantage is that the current version does not ask to install packages that are already installed ... though that could also be done using less intrusive changes
<dantti_work> Riddell: I'm going to send you the sqlite db, and yes it doesn't have translations because of what I tould you, are you sure just adding (app-install-data catalog would do it?
<apachelogger> dantti_work: you really shouldnt let ubuntu brand completely generic names for their own
<apachelogger> :O
<Riddell> "Software Center" causes spelling reactions to those of us to speak en_GB
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> software center
<apachelogger> in translated
<apachelogger> which makes a whole lot sense if you ask me
<Riddell> dantti_work: I'm on very limited internet tonight, can't package anything
<Riddell> maybe apachelogger can package it?
<Riddell> then I'd approve his kubuntu-debug-installer chnanges :)
<dantti_work> apachelogger: if so what's you email so I can send you the app-install db?
<apachelogger> what do I do with it? :O
<apachelogger> apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<dantti_work> Application Center
<dantti_work> AppCenter is a TM 
<dantti_work> but the whole name probably isn't
<dantti_work> apachelogger: the sqlitedb allows kpk to show Applications instead of just packages
<dantti_work> you have to put it toghether with kpk
<apachelogger> dantti_work: well if you attach instruction on what will need to happen to have it work in a system I can try my luck ^^
<dantti_work> apachelogger: sent
<apachelogger> dantti_work: limited to kpk only?
<apachelogger> dantti_work: I suppose I should just stick it into the kpk package then
<dantti_work> apachelogger: well now that you have it, you need kpk from svn
<apachelogger> so we'll need a new snapshot too?
<dantti_work> apachelogger: that db will hopefully used by USC and fedora too
<dantti_work> apachelogger: yes, and maybe a new new one, since ubuntu removes the translations from app-install-data
<dantti_work> apachelogger: kpk needs to depend on that package for the icons btw
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hmmmmmm
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<claydoh> what context menu titles are aseigo talking about?
<claydoh> hm??
<apachelogger> dantti_work: I am a bit scared about snapshotting...
<apachelogger> claydoh: where?
<claydoh> identica
<dantti_work> apachelogger: tell me what is your wories :)
<apachelogger> that we have a released version and you ask me to replace that with a snapshot :P
<claydoh> apachelogger: http://identi.ca/notice/50822802
<apachelogger> claydoh: the ones sitting on top of menus of systray icons
<apachelogger> in particular about kstatusnotifier systray icons
<apachelogger> claydoh: well, just upgrade maverick and see what is different is the best thing to do I suppose
<claydoh> didn't even know they were missing
<claydoh> apachelogger: ya, just pulled in some updates
<apachelogger> well they are only missing since today from what I understand
<claydoh> well that would 'splain that, havent restarted my session today
<claydoh> more stuff to make us look bad :( even though we in essence had nothing to do with the disagreement :(
 * apachelogger finds it a bit weird though that the reason is that apparently the not-assigned-contributions cause a questionable release
<apachelogger> I will not even to try to understand the meaning of that
<apachelogger> claydoh: we could just build without dbusmenu I recon
<apachelogger> that however would take away the ability to have KDE apps integrate with GNOME's indicator applet by means of menu drawing natively
<dantti_work> apachelogger: well, the thing is if you guys want the new version which has some cool features you need a snapshot
<apachelogger> so no matter what in one way or another there is crap piling up
<apachelogger> shot in the back of the head
<apachelogger> once again
<dantti_work> apachelogger: I can't make a proper release now because of the unstranlated strings, and I'm have to fine tune how ubuntu gettex works
<apachelogger> yeah, untranslated strings are a concern I just thought about
<dantti_work> cause app-install-data used to have the localization, and now it doesn't
<apachelogger> dantti_work: app-install-data contains desktop files and you are parsing those desktop files?
<dantti_work> apachelogger: you know better how pushing packages, work, so i think that you can update the strings later
<claydoh> what is this  gnome thingy that I keep hearing about, I must check it out someday....
<apachelogger> lol
<dantti_work> apachelogger: yes, we parse then to extract info, this is what app-install project does
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> now that I follow anymore
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> if those desktop files contain an ubuntu gettext domain
<dantti_work> app-install is very young but hopefully USC will start to use it instead of app-install-data
<dantti_work> yes, that is what I need to get
<apachelogger> depending on how you pase the desktop files you'd need to inject the there defined gettext domain into the gettext catalogs in use
<dantti_work> apachelogger: Riddell said that KGlobal::locale()->insertCatalog("app-install-data");  would probably be enough
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> only if you run the non-translated strings through klocalizedstring I suppose
<dantti_work> apachelogger: like i18n(appname) i18n(appcomment), right?
<apachelogger> yep
 * apachelogger is hoping that does not add too much load onto everything, 60k i18n calls sure have their weight ;)
 * apachelogger fires up the release script
<apachelogger> dantti_work: snapshot of trunk I presume?
<dantti_work> apachelogger: I'll test it here, yes, just so that you can tune the package before this fine tuning, there are some new build options
<dantti_work> apachelogger: also Riddell asked me to put the edit origins button inside kpk to get it translated so there is a patch that is not needed anymore
<lex79> ScottK: can you retry? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmplayer/1:0.11.2b-1ubuntu1/+build/1751214
<apachelogger> svn: Network connection closed unexpectedly
<apachelogger> svn ftw!
 * apachelogger makes a silly face
<apachelogger> dantti_work, Riddell: I do not have no maverick and I already feel a pile of unavailable packages on lucid coming towards me...
<dantti_work> apachelogger: also on lucid sqlite is 3.6 which makes it really slow to start
<dantti_work> apachelogger: how do I know if I have the right language pack for app-install-data?
<apachelogger> !find app-install-data.mo
<ubottu> File app-install-data.mo found in language-pack-gnome-af-base, language-pack-gnome-ar-base, language-pack-gnome-ast-base, language-pack-gnome-be-base, language-pack-gnome-bg-base, language-pack-gnome-bn-base, language-pack-gnome-br-base, language-pack-gnome-bs-base, language-pack-gnome-ca-base, language-pack-gnome-crh-base (and 49 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=app-install-data.mo&mode=&suite=lucid&arch=any
<apachelogger> uhhh sweet
<dantti_work> oh :(
<apachelogger> !find app-install-data.mo maverick
<ubottu> File app-install-data.mo found in language-pack-gnome-af-base, language-pack-gnome-ar-base, language-pack-gnome-ast, language-pack-gnome-ast-base, language-pack-gnome-be-base, language-pack-gnome-bg-base, language-pack-gnome-bn-base, language-pack-gnome-br-base, language-pack-gnome-bs-base, language-pack-gnome-ca (and 65 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=app-install-data.mo&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<apachelogger> win
<dantti_work> apachelogger: thanks
<ScottK> lex79: Done.
<Riddell> it's easy enough to get dpm to move that
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd appreciate it if you could have a look at Bug 627815 again.  It's not just me having it now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627815 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Maverick) "unable to save user-places.xbel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627815
<dantti_work> apachelogger: inserting the catalog didn't work :(
<dantti_work> Riddell: do you know where I can look to see these translations?
<Riddell> dantti_work: apt-get source language-pack-gnome-pt-base
<dantti_work> Riddell: no I mean see kde using it
<dantti_work> you said kubuntu has some patches..
<Riddell> i18n("string") should be it
<dantti_work> well it doesn't
<Riddell> patches if you're reading .desktop files, not otherwise
<Riddell> in kde4libs
<dantti_work> Riddell: well in the sqlite db I have the unstranslated strings so I get then an put in i18n() but it does not work..
<afiestas_> my graphic stack is running fast here (intel), that is a privilege these days
<afiestas_> awesome work (k)ubuntu guys
<afiestas_> *and girls :p
<dantti_work> Riddell: after a logout, now it is translating things :D
<Riddell> yay
<dantti_work> funny it only works with i18n not the way you do in kdelibs :P
<dantti_work> Riddell: so isn't there anyone to upload it then?
<lex79> ScottK: what meaning? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.7.0~rc1+git20100916-0ubuntu1/+build/1963274
<ScottK> Looking
<lex79> thanks
<lex79> it builds fine btw
<ScottK> lex79: Did you see 2010-09-16 21:46:36 WARNING 	libqt4-dev_4.7.0~rc1+git20100916-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: has 1 file(s) with a time stamp too far in the past (e.g. usr/include/qt4/QtCore/QtConfig [Thu Jan  1 00:00:00 1970]). in the upload log?
<lex79> oh right now
<lex79> why?
<ScottK> lex79: Could you check the date of that file in the original source?
 * ScottK has roughly no bandwidth where he is right now to download and check.
<dantti_work> ScottK: so I guess you can't upload it too :P
<ScottK> No.  Not really.
<dantti_work> ScottK: k, thanks 
<lex79> ScottK: it's not in the source
<lex79> I can't find it
<lex79> dunno where it comes
<ScottK> It must be generated then.
<lex79> yes
<lex79> I'm looking in deep
<dantti_work> well if anyone here want's to upload new KPackageKit, please poke me since I have to send you an app db 
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-17
<ScottK> dantti_work: Why is that?
<dantti_work> ScottK: app-install db
<dantti_work> it's an sqlite db generated from app-install-data
<dantti_work> which probably will be used into next USC when it's a bit more mature
<lex79> ScottK: we can wait if on amd64 there will be the same problem for now, maybe soyuz screwed up something
<ScottK> I suspect soyuz.  I pinged one of their developers to look.
<lex79> ok
<claydoh> Ok now I see akonadi startup errors in maverick :(
<lex79> dantti_work: what is needed for kpk? packaging a new version and upload it?
<dantti> lex79: yes, though a patch must be changed and you need to include a sqlite db
<lex79> uhm I've no confidence with sqlite dbs :(
<dantti> lex79: the db is to fetch information about application vs packages
<lex79> got it, but I never touched a package with db :)
<ScottK> dantti: That feels like uploading a binary blob.  It should be buildable during the build or after installation.
<ScottK> lex79: Retried it.
<lex79> I saw thanks
<lex79> ScottK: same problem on amd64
<lex79> bah :(
<lex79> 1970-01-01 01:00 ./usr/include/qt4/QtCore/QtConfig
<ScottK> lex79: I've no idea how that's even possible.
<dantti> ScottK: it can be buildable during the build
<dantti> ScottK: but this would mean also packaging app-install
<ScottK> dantti: From a policy perspective if I can't build it with stuff in the archive, it's really not Free.
<lex79> I build again in local since I deleted the package, to see if it happens here
<ScottK> lex79: Can you try a local test build of Qt and see if it happens then (look at the date of the file).
<lex79> it's what I tried to say before ^ :)
<ScottK> You got it to happen?
 * ScottK is confused.
<lex79> I'm going to try a local test build
<lex79> :)
<ScottK> ok
<dantti> ScottK: right, well I really don't know what's best for you, you can build it toghether with kpk, you juse need http://github.com/hughsie/app-install/tree/APP_INSTALL_0_1_0
<dantti> I just thought creating a new package now wasn't so good, but I don't know packaging policies ...
<ScottK> It has to be buildable from stuff in the archive.  Same as Debian.
<dantti> ScottK: right, app-install just requires a few g* things and app-install-data package to create that db
<ScottK> dantti: That's not a problem for a build-depends.
<dantti> ScottK: ok, is there anything that I can do to help?
<ScottK> dantti: Package app-install.
<dantti> ScottK: well I don't actually know from where to start :P
<lex79> ScottK: same problem also in local, usr/include/qt4/QtCore/QtConfig [Thu Jan  1 00:00:00 1970]
<lex79> go to bed now, night :)
<ScottK> lex79: OK.  Thanks for testing.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ no idea what to do about that.
<persia> Riddell, You seem assigned 635888 : do you have something near-done, or shall I post a --without-kate patch?
<apachelogger> ScottK: I do not think that buildability is any thing to go by
<apachelogger> by that reasoning we shouldn't allow PNGs but require them to be built from SVGs at build time
<apachelogger> agateau: how come our dbusmenu is now cut back?
<apachelogger> dantti_work: the snapshot I took yesterday fails to build :(
<apachelogger> /tmp/buildd/kpackagekit-0.6.1+svn20100916/AddRm/CategoryModel.cpp:92: error: 'AI_CATEGORIES_PATH' was not declared in this scope
 * apachelogger wonders who broke the topic
<apachelogger> someone not using unicode, eh? :P
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Maverick Beta released! | Todo: http://ツ.tv/4c | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3 | quick package before freeze: AppGet | Final Freeze in Effect
<apachelogger> Riddell: pingy ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/495160/ ... smaller diff for kdi
<agateau> apachelogger: what do you mean with "cut back"?
<apachelogger> agateau: from the most recent changelog I gather that you patched away external contributions
<agateau> apachelogger: yes, was requested to do so
<agateau> apachelogger: but I distro-patched them back
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> that is what I have a problem with :P
<agateau> can you explain?
<apachelogger> from a distro POV we do not have a problem ;)
<apachelogger> so if anything the tarball would have to be cut and we (Ubuntu) patch in the external contributions
<agateau> apachelogger: yes, I hope people either sign the CA or I rewrite the missing parts to reduce/remove this patch in the long term
<apachelogger> agateau: I am more concerned with short term (10.10) :)
<apachelogger> agateau: who asked you to remove the parts?
<agateau> apachelogger: my manager
<agateau> davidbarth: you may want to join the discussion
<apachelogger> Riddell: if that is still not acceptable diff then I could still extract the relavant code fixes (which is every code change in the diff anyway)
<davidbarth> agateau: yup, thanks for pinging
 * davidbarth reads the log
<agateau> apachelogger: what is your short term concern?
<agateau> apachelogger: as far as 10.10 is concerned, dbusmenu-qt works as before
<apachelogger> agateau: that our dbusmenu does not have tiles anymore
<agateau> apachelogger: it does, that's part of the distro-patch
<apachelogger> agateau: so what exactly changed?
<davidbarth> apachelogger: right, i asked agateau to remove the commits because they had not been integrated according to our process
<agateau> apachelogger: upstream tarball is external-contribution free
<davidbarth> apachelogger: prior to taking this step, we checked that the tree was still building without those patches
<apachelogger> hm
<agateau> apachelogger: the ubuntu debian package reintegrate these contributions as a distropatch
<apachelogger> ahh
<apachelogger> well
<agateau> apachelogger: because distropatch does not require CA
<apachelogger> nevermind me then
<apachelogger> that is exactly what I wanted :P
<agateau> good
<apachelogger> sorry, I must have misunderstood the changelog :)
<davidbarth> apachelogger: all good?
<apachelogger> yep, thanks
<apachelogger> ha!
 * apachelogger found away to add kubuntu wallpaper support
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<debfx> kubuntu wallpaper support?
<apachelogger> debfx: in get hot nu stuff
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot45.png
<debfx> to insall the wallpapers package?
<apachelogger> debfx: what wallpapers package?
<apachelogger> the deb you mean?
<debfx> yes
<apachelogger> no :P
<apachelogger> getting stuff from opendesktop I mean
<apachelogger> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=132663
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> about that package foo
<apachelogger> how about adding a button "Install defaults"?
<apachelogger> for 11.04
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot46.png
<apachelogger> left of the open button
<apachelogger> if the package is installed hide it
<debfx> yes, that would be most useful
<debfx> seems like stat ./src/corelib/global/qconfig-medium.h fails in the qt build
<CIA-116> [kdebase-workspace] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100917092111-4rdts3ipvdr73brg * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add kubuntu_01_kubuntu_knewstuff.diff to introduce Kubuntu Wallpaper support in Plasma Wallpaper's get new stuff feature. i.e. listing content from kubuntu-art's: http://kubuntu-art.org/index.php?xcontentmode=7800
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/revision/423 yay or nay?
<CIA-116> [libqapt] sitter * 1176312 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/main.cpp - put the batchinstaller dialog on the stack so it gets cleaned up - exec() the dialog rather than the kapp
<CIA-116> [libqapt] sitter * 1176313 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp on error do not simply close but return with code 1
<CIA-116> [libqapt] sitter * 1176314 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp more returning with code 1
<CIA-116> [libqapt] sitter * 1176316 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (main.cpp qaptbatch.cpp) Harald should read documentation before doing things ... QDialog's return codes are all turned around, so instaed of calling done(1) on error, we let close figure it out and then trigger appropriate returns in the main
<CIA-116> [libqapt] sitter * 1176317 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/main.cpp streamline code
<apachelogger> hmmmmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it would be very nice to have the batch dialog as part of the lib
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that way one can use it in C++ projects without using the binary which is not only faster but also more dynamic ... i.e. the whole attaching argument can be handled internally + dialog modality can be used to block the caller (which is what I would like to do right now ;))
<shadeslayer> Riddell: back??
<apachelogger> eeehhhhh
<apachelogger> now qaptbatch always returns with 1
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> silly thing
 * apachelogger goes lunching
<oxymoron> Does someone fixed the freaking resolution problem with xserver yet in Kubuntu Maverick?
<apachelogger> what freak?
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> qapt is mocking me
<apachelogger>     case Cancel:
<apachelogger>       emit cancelClicked();
<apachelogger>       reject();
<debfx> apachelogger: do you have enough cpu power to testbuild qt?
<apachelogger> general thinking...
<apachelogger> if a dialog is done
<apachelogger> do I want it to reject?
<apachelogger> stupid qaptbatch
 * apachelogger gets a falme thrower
<apachelogger> debfx: I have so much cpu free I have ktorrent build in a loop
 * apachelogger imagines that this were actually pretty cool ^^
<ulysses> only ktorrent?
<apachelogger> well, builds faster that way
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> wth
 * apachelogger throws the flame thrower after kprogressdialo
<apachelogger> g
<apachelogger> this is all totally full of butterflies
<apachelogger> muhahahaahhahahaa
<apachelogger> EXTERMINATE
<apachelogger> debfx: so what is to build?
 * ulysses seal apachelogger into the Pandorica to protect the world
<debfx> apachelogger: a ftbfs fix, I'm building the source package right now ^^
<CIA-116> [libqapt] sitter * 1176350 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (qaptbatch.cpp qaptbatch.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> overload kprogressdialog's reject function and introduce a boolean member to
<CIA-116> track whether the qaptbatch is done, if it is and the user clicks close (which
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> recordmydesktop does not want to record my desktop
<apachelogger> epic one ^^
<debfx> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/qt4-x11_4.7.0~rc1+git20100916-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<oxymoron> Is it possible to install rhythmbox on Kubuntu?
<debfx> oxymoron: sure, I see no reason why it wouldn't be installable
<oxymoron> debfx: I installed it now but I cannot found the icon for it :P
<apachelogger> eeek
<dantti_work> apachelogger: fixed that, though you should enable these build options -DAPPINSTALL=ON -DDEBCONF_SUPPORT=ON -DEDIT_ORIGNS_CMD="/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu software-properties-kde" -DEDIT_ORIGINS_ATTACH=ON -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<dantti_work> the last one not :P
<apachelogger> debfx: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot47.png http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot48.png http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot49.png http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot50.png http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot51.png
<debfx> apachelogger: nice, does it also install kdebase-workspace-wallpapers?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that is only a technicality though
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> debfx: you know if you uploaded debian.tar.gz and dsc I would not have to buid a source package you already have :P
<debfx> apachelogger: have you already built it?
<apachelogger> almost
<apachelogger> gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<apachelogger> one of these days I will have to report a bug
<dantti_work> apachelogger: yesterday I fixed one thing on pk-qt that breaks translations in package descriptions, can you add these patches too? PackgeKit is on gitorious now, but if you prefer I can send you patches
<apachelogger> dantti_work: DEDIT_ORIGNS_CMD looks fishy, why dont you launch that thing via kservice or whatever one would use
<dantti_work> apachelogger: hmm so do you suggest patting the path of a kservice or name?
<dantti_work> apachelogger: the only problem is that it wouldn't be parented to kpk
<apachelogger> I suggest doing whatever kickoff would do to get something started and have that cmake option only define the name too look for
<apachelogger> i.e. software-properties
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> i.e. software-properties-kde
<dantti_work> apachelogger: better? -DEDIT_ORIGNS_DESKTOP_NAME="software-properties-kde"
<apachelogger> dantti_work: yeah
<apachelogger> much ^^
<dantti_work> :D k, commited then 
<apachelogger> debfx: it is buildy buildy and now?
<debfx> apachelogger: check the timestamp of /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/QtConfig
<debfx> and /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qconfig.h
<debfx> if it is != 1970-01-01, upload :)
<dpm> Riddell, apachelogger, do you happen to know where in kdelibs there is that call that overrides the qt translate() method by gettext?
 * dpm hopes he got the terminology right
<lex79> ScottK: can you accept qt4 please?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> dpm: good question indeed
<apachelogger> random guess would be that KDE has their own QTranslator and installs that in every qapp with kglobal association (i.e. mostly a kapp)
 * apachelogger goes looking for details
<apachelogger> debfx: -rw-r--r-- root/root        21 2010-09-17 15:33 ./usr/include/qt4/QtCore/QtConfig
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- root/root      4453 2010-09-17 15:36 ./usr/include/qt4/Qt/qconfig.h
<apachelogger> looking good, no?
<apachelogger> also, before uploading I think you should push that foo to the Qt branch :P
<lex79> apachelogger: my qt4 upload needs an archive admin
<lex79> that bug is already fixed in my upload
<lex79> please don't upload anything
<apachelogger> debfx: you work was in vain
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> then
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/kdecore/kernel/kglobal.cpp?view=markup
<apachelogger> line 164 installs a KDE version of a QTranslator into an available qapplication
<apachelogger> that nice bugger is defined here http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/kdecore/kernel/kglobal_p.h?view=markup
<apachelogger> using translateQt of KLocale
<apachelogger> which is implemented at line 838 of http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/kdecore/localization/klocale_kde.cpp?revision=1172687&view=markup
<apachelogger> dpm: ^
<apachelogger> so that last thing is probably what you want
<apachelogger> depending on what you are looking for
<dpm> apachelogger, thanks a lot, I'm looking at it right now
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Sput: ^ maybe to get gettexty support you should clone klocale a bit and have an own translator
<apachelogger> that concept seems rather nicely
<Sput> thought about that, but seemed infeasible, as klocale drags in a whole bunch of other stuff
<Sput> also, we're pretty gettexty already
<apachelogger> still completely eliminating qtranslate would be cool :P
<Sput> tell that to the trolls!
<dpm> apachelogger, yeah, that was the background of my question, not for quassel, but for another project. I was thinking if it would be possible
<Sput> it certainly is an option I kept thinking about until we managed to get the gettext thing going
<Sput> but you'd also have to implement all the i18n string stuff, and some other things
<apachelogger> Sput: copynpaste from klocale
<apachelogger> actually you do not need to implement that, since you only need translatefromraw
<apachelogger> dpm: seems very possible, initial effort could be a bit high though ... that is if one wants to do it right so that it can be reused for other Qt apps
<Sput> well, patches welcome :)
<Sput> I think a lot of people would be pretty glad to be able to properly use gettext in Qt apps
<Sput> could even go upstream, who knows
<dpm> apachelogger, thanks a lot for the help that was very useful indeed
<apachelogger> you're very welcome
<apachelogger> Sput: I think basic support should not be *that* difficult to archive (i.e. without catalog management and what not) since you really just need to look up the Qt strings in a gettext mo 
<Sput> apachelogger: as I said, patches welcome :)
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> actually
<Sput> my short venture in this area was cut short by dpm and al figuring out how to do it without me reimplementing kdelibs
<apachelogger> quassel with KDE enabled is actually an easy target
<Sput> I already reimplemented KStatusNotifier and friends in pure Qt!
<apachelogger> you'd just need to get yourself a kglobal and ensure the locale is called so you get a klocale object to install a mo file in :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> gotta run
<debfx> lex79: how is qt4 already fixed?
<lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<lex79> I uploaded a new tar this morning
<lex79> 4.7.0 is tagged now
 * shadeslayer scratches his head...
<shadeslayer> whut happened.. why was i disconnected 0_o
<yofel> [15:31:00] <-- shadeslayer (~shadeslay@ubuntu/member/shadeslayer) has quit (Ping timeout: 265 seconds)
<yofel> sounds like connection loss
<shadeslayer> yofel: this is a quassel core.. isnt really supposed to do that :P
<shadeslayer> jefferai: ^ what happened? :D
<KukuNut> getting segfault from kde daemon
<yofel> well, I get that once a day thanks to my ISPs 'people shouldn't hog IP addresses' policy -.-
<shadeslayer> hah
<yofel> quassel reconnects immediately though
<KukuNut> looks like some Obex stuff?
<jefferai> shadeslayer: either postgres or qpsql shat itself
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<shadeslayer> i wonder why i have no composting in KDE SVN
<KukuNut> looks like the bluedevil is messing up the latest kubuntu?
<KukuNut> segfault from Obex stuff
<oxymoron> Does anyone know this guy Matt Colyer (http://matt.colyer.name/) who is inventor of imobiledevice? 
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did you reach a decision on that workspace revision?
<ScottK> KukuNut: Please file a bug against bluedevil on bugs.kde.org.
<KukuNut> ScottK: i sent the backtrace report
<ScottK> Great.
<KukuNut> looks like some Obexftpdaemon
<lex79> ScottK: did you see my message?
<ScottK> lex79: Yes.  I'm looking at it now.
<lex79> thanks
<ScottK> lex79: You verified this fixes the date problem?
<lex79> yes, it's fixed
<lex79> also looks like they updated the license headers
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> I see the fix for the date problem in the diff.
<lex79> yes
<ScottK> apachelogger: Which graphicssystem is default for us (or anyone)?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: id say not raster (whatever the other one is)
<ScottK> The problem is that there are (were) three.
<ScottK> openvg, runtime, and raster.  This update appears to drop runtime.
<ScottK> I had a vague recollection that this was the default.
<shadeslayer> me too
<ScottK> lex79: Do you know about this?
<shadeslayer> but im not sure either
<lex79> the default graphicssystem is X11
<lex79> what is runtime?
<lex79> X11/Xrender
<lex79> you can switch to raster, opengl do nothing I think since qt is not build with opengl
<apachelogger> Sput: openvg? :O
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^
<apachelogger> Sput: sry
<apachelogger> Sput: OTOH... I think I am close to simple gettexting :P
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> derived QTranslatr with a simle gettext(str) call for its translate function
<apachelogger> ScottK: AFAIK openvg was never supported on linux
<apachelogger> not desktop anyway
<apachelogger> maybe mobile foo
<apachelogger> desktop only does xrender, raster and opengl
<debfx> lex79: where did you pull that new snapshot from?
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> lex79: Did you run this new update in addition to building it?
<apachelogger> ScottK: didn't reach a decision on the workspace revision
<ScottK> OK.
<lex79> ScottK: nope
<ScottK> lex79: I'd like some runtime tests before I accept this.  Can you do that?
<apachelogger> ScottK: also I tried to get an upstream opinion on the places file
<apachelogger> no luck yet
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<lex79> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> gnu gettext is a monster
<lex79> debfx: from git, 4.7 releases
<ScottK> lex79: I also notice this update drops some symbols from libqt4-declarative.symbols.  Need to see if that affects anything.
<lex79> debfx: http://qt.gitorious.org/+qt-developers/qt/releases/commits/4.7.0
<ScottK> And some others too.
<debfx> lex79: ah so that malicous commit never made it to the 4.7.0 branch
<lex79> debfx: right
<lex79> ScottK, debfx: simple, yesterday I uploaded the wrong tarball :)
<ScottK> Oh.
<lex79> ScottK: that explain why we don't have those symbols now ;)
 * debfx doesn't understand why the qt release branches are in a different repository
<lex79> me too
<ScottK> Then I'm glad yesterday's failed to upload.
<lex79> yes
<lex79> debfx: I think because they are close to release, so they move the branch in another repo
<lex79> release due in one week maybe btw
<ScottK> I'm starting over diffing from qt4-x11_4.7.0~rc1-1ubuntu3
<maco> ScottK: my netbook was working with the new mesa and original kwin last weekend, but yesterday kwin forcibly disabled desktop effects and wont allow me to reenable
<maco> though i should note that i didnt install updates yesterday
<mgraesslin> maco: kwin crashed while enabling desktop effects, you need to modify kwinrc
<maco> mgraesslin: it didnt crash while enabling. they were enabled, then it shut them off and refused to let me turn them back on
<ScottK> Odd.  That may be due to a workaround for clutter that was introduced in mesa and then not removed after clutter was fixed.
<mgraesslin> *sigh*
<mgraesslin> maco: do you have a message in systemsettings that desktop effects cannot be enabled for a reason and no reason is given?
<maco> yes
<mgraesslin> config file :-)
 * mgraesslin will add a gui option for 4.6
<maco> ok...
<mgraesslin> it's something like OpenGLissafe
<apachelogger> ehehehe
<apachelogger> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495411/ << as for the general possibility
<apachelogger> Sput: ^
<persia> So, I actually don't know C++, and would appreciate some help understanding how to deal with a porting issue.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/495409/ contains the compiler error and the relevant bit of the .h file.  koffice in general, and krita specifically is flooded with false assumptions that qreal == double.  Do I want to change the declaration, or deal with the masking, and cast results somewhere else?
<apachelogger> persia: for correctness sake I would fix the declaration
<rbelem> apachelogger, i have one friend that works with openvg
<apachelogger> rbelem: on buntu?
<persia> apachelogger, So virtual "quint8 valueAt(qreal x, qreal y) const;" ?
<apachelogger> persia: yep
<rbelem> apachelogger, directly with upstream
<persia> Thank you.
<apachelogger> persia: IMO the only reason not to fix it that way is if BC needs to be maintained
<rbelem> apachelogger, but he is interested in doing these stuff on ubuntu too
<apachelogger> otherwise people will look at the header and go ... ah yeah, it is a double obviously...
<rbelem> brb
<apachelogger> rbelem: oh yeah, well, I am all for better systems ;)
 * apachelogger thinks we should switch to raster for 11.04
<Sput> al: ^^^
<apachelogger> apps that do not work with raster should be fixed
<Sput> there's apps that don't work with raster?
<persia> apachelogger, My expectation is that once I finish the porting patch, it can be sent upstream, and just be the right way.
<apachelogger> Sput: openoffice-kde
<Sput> I've been using raster for at least a year and never noticed that
<apachelogger> Sput: in general anything that requires X foo but doesnot explicitly set the render plugin to X11
<Sput> and how do you notice that it doesn't work?
<apachelogger> it goes down :P
<apachelogger> or blank
<Sput> hm, I sure am using openoffice with KDE integration
<apachelogger> then maybe you are not really using raster :P
<Sput> quite sure I am
<Sput> I built Qt with raster as default
<apachelogger> I looked at the source and it does not explicitly set the plugin to X11 even though it requires it 
<apachelogger> Sput: use my supreme probing tool and better check :P
<Sput> sure, got an ebuild for it?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> you could make one :P
<Sput> yeah, I could.
<apachelogger> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KCM+Qt+Graphics+System?content=129817
<Sput> I'd rather wait until my perfectly configured intel box comes back from the shop though
<apachelogger> build with -DBUILD_PROBER=ON
<apachelogger> !find gettext.h
<ubottu> File gettext.h found in bash-builtins, doc-linux-ja-html, gettext, gnulib, lazarus-doc, libdar-dev, pike7.6-reference, poedit, python-htmltmpl, python2.6-doc (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gettext.h&mode=&suite=lucid&arch=any
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> wth is it in usr/share
<rbelem> apachelogger, but when openvg have all spec implemented it will work better than raster?
<apachelogger> raster is still around longer :P
 * rbelem just guessing
<rbelem> :-)
<debfx> ObexFtpDaemon crashes when booting the livecd
<debfx> is that a known bug?
<dasKreech> Or feature.... ?
<debfx> yes it is, kde bug #251359
<ubottu> KDE bug 251359 in Daemon "KDE daemon craching on login" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=251359
<shadeslayer> seems jeffrai's core went down again :P
<lex79> <afiestas> I've spot a few bugs in the kio_obexftp... but well, I will provide a patch to kubuntu when I fix them
<lex79> debfx: ^
<lex79> afiestas is a bluedevil developer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do i seprate KDE SVN and KDE 4.5.1 cache?
<shadeslayer> KDE SVN screws 4.5.1 if i start svn first and then switch to 4.5.1
<apachelogger> see project neon
<shadeslayer> your r00by scripts?
<debfx> lex79: thanks, good to know that it's taken care of
<lex79> yep
<jefferai> shadeslayer: more issues -- working on it
<jefferai> Sput: halp
<shadeslayer> jefferai: ok.. :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: amongst other things
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> gnu's gettext is one super PITA
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i cannot get debug output with kde svn.. i have compiled with dbg 
<shadeslayer> +argument
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: <pinheiro> well i will switch from mandriva to somthing else sooninsh :>
<yofel> DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debugfull ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: aye
<shadeslayer> there was this sudo tee command that i had to run
<shadeslayer> dont remember what it was :P
<yofel> oh that, mom
<shadeslayer> and on top of that kwin is crashy as hell
<yofel> sudo sysctl -w kernel.yama.ptrace_scope=0
<yofel> works without tee
<dasKreech> apachelogger: for translation?
<apachelogger> huh?
<dasKreech> gettext pain
<apachelogger> no, generally
<yofel> shadeslayer: and go to kees and ask him why it doesn't work out of the box...
<dasKreech> oh ok
<apachelogger> gnu's gettext is a PITA
<apachelogger> doesnt look for the domain I tell it to look for
<apachelogger> for no reason whatsoever
<apachelogger> for no reason whatsoever
<apachelogger> egh
 * apachelogger has too many open windows
<shadeslayer> backtraces \o/
 * shadeslayer hugs yofel and stores the command in a file
 * yofel has an alias for that :P
<apachelogger> you bun too - we only like opportunistic developers
<shadeslayer> opportunistiK 
<shadeslayer> yofel: i just made one too... gimmebactrace :P
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> *backtrace
<yofel_> managed to freeze nouveau on my server -.-
<debfx> you run X on a server? :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plazma crashes left right and center : http://paste.ubuntu.com/495451/
<shadeslayer> debfx++
<apachelogger> wah?
<yofel_> debfx, well, it's my broken thinkpad working as a home server and part-time desktop :P
<yofel_> (broken as in: screen cracked - using an external monitor)
<ScottK> lex79: Did you try running this new Qt yet?  The diff is large enough that it's effectively unreviewable.
<debfx> yofel_: so you tortured that poor thing? :P
<ScottK> It does look like there are still some symbols that have gone missing and patches dropped that (IIRC) aren't mentioned in debian/changelog.
<ScottK> lex79: Also the license changes should be reflected in debian/copyright.
<yofel_> debfx, erm, I don't really want to talk about it :'(
<yofel> back
<apachelogger> mehhh
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> gettext.h did some crap that broke gettext
<apachelogger> funny
<apachelogger> pure gettext call with 'hello there' >>>>> bye there 
<apachelogger> Qt tr for 'you' with comment 'comment' >>>>> "THEY!!!" 
<apachelogger> Qt tr for 'you' without comment >>>>> "we???"
<apachelogger> weeh
<apachelogger> Sput: ^
<apachelogger> magic
<apachelogger> still I think something more klocale-like would be good 
<apachelogger> gnu gettext is rather limied
<apachelogger> *limited
<yofel> odd, everytime I try a full upgrade in muon it insists on installing 'diff' 'mktemp' and 'sysvutils' which are all transitional packages... no other package manager does that. (maverick)
<ScottK> yofel: See what aptitude why [pkgname] tells you about them.
<yofel> ScottK: diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495498/ no reason for the other two
<yofel> maybe thanks to me having too old sources enabled
<ScottK> Weird.
 * yofel goes disabling some
<yofel> hm, aptitude why stays the same, I'll re-test muon once there are new updates
<rbelem> hi mgraesslin 
<lex79> ScottK: Qt runs well, can we fix the license issue in the final release?
<ScottK> lex79: OK.
<lex79> ScottK: thanks
<rbelem> mgraesslin, could you help me with blacklisting swrast? :-)
<ScottK> lex79: Accepting.
<lex79> thank you
<ScottK> lex79: Could you help rbelem work with mgraesslin on getting a -workspace patch to fix this swrast problem.
<lex79> tomorrow, not now :(
<rbelem> oh! for to say kwin :-)
<rbelem> lex79, np
<lex79> rbelem: is there a patch ready?
<rbelem> lex79, not yet
<lex79> rbelem: If I just have to add the patch, building and upload, it's not a problem. But if it needs more works I can't do now
<rbelem> lex79, i will start to take a look to find the piece of code that needs to be fixed
<lex79> ok
<rbelem> so tomorrow is ok
<rbelem> :-)
<lex79> good
<ScottK> mgraesslin: It was suggested that we blacklist OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer, OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.9-devel fro using kwin effects by our X people.
<mgraesslin> ScottK: Sofware Rasterizer should be hardcoded to no compositing in kwin
<mgraesslin> if not it is a bug
<ScottK> OK.  Then I tink we have a bug.
<ScottK> rbelem: ^^^
<ScottK> mgraesslin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495500/
<ScottK> This is with plasma-mobile if tha matters.
<sheytan> hey guys: http://pastebin.com/SHKB8pSM
<mgraesslin> ScottK: seems to be a regression since svn rev 1079919
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1079919&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1079919 | Remove OpenGL driver whitelist; Add protection against crashy glXQuery functions and share the value with the KCM; Fallback to XRender compositing ...
<mgraesslin> your bot is rather useful
<mgraesslin> I'll have a look at it tomorrow - should be easy to reproduce with a livecd
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Thanks.
<mgraesslin> ScottK: are you still backporting stuff from svn branch for maverick?
<mgraesslin> cause I'd recommend to include svn rev 1176110
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1176110&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1176110 | Disable Lanczos filter while moving windows in present windows. Thanks to the movement the change of quality is hardly visible.
<ScottK> mgraesslin: We are  (from the 4.5 branch) if it's important.
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> lex79: If you're still up could you have a look at ^^^
<Riddell> evening
<ScottK> Riddell: Could you have a look at 1176110 ^^^
 * ScottK needs to head out.
<mikeos> hi,  i have "Turn off display on Lid Close" activated, when the display wakes on lid open, just the backlight is on but it's blank otherwise.. switching to a different TTY and back helps or forcing manually "xset dpms force on".  Any hints how KDE Power Management module controls display on/off?  Direct calls to ACPI?  Situation is the same with PowerDevil enabled or disabled.
<mikeos> And I am on Kubuntu Maverick KDE 4.5.1
<mikeos> The driver (nvidia proprietary;  2 versions tested) seems to be ok,  since laptop suspend/resume works normally
<Riddell> dantti_work: ping
 * mikeos_away is away: Gone away for now
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-18
<Riddell> new kpackagekit in ~jr PPA, please test
<Riddell> ScottK: sorry no time for that kde rev 1176110 tonight, maybe tomorrow night
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1176110&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1176110 | Disable Lanczos filter while moving windows in present windows. Thanks to the movement the change of quality is hardly visible.
<persia> Riddell, Are you really working on bug #635888?  I have a quick patch to disable kate support, unless you are in the middle of something complicated.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 635888 in vorbis-tools (Ubuntu Maverick) "vorbis-tools (main) build-depens on libkate-dev (universe)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635888
<dantti> Riddell: did you added the packagekit patches?
<rbelem> g'night folks
<ScottK> persia: vorbis tools has been fixed.
<lex79> ScottK: I pushed that "Disable Lanczos filter" patch in bzr
<lex79> testbuilding now
<ScottK> lex79: Cool.
<lex79> go to bed, see you tomorrow ;)
<ScottK> See you tomorrow.  Thanks.
<ScottK> We should see if mgraesslin has anything for us on blacklisting tomorrow before uploading.
<lex79> you're welcome, ok we will see.
<jussi01> yay. my Maverick doesnt start :(
<jussi01> I get a lovely little x reconfig box, and no input... no mouse,keyboard etc. Recovery mode doesnt boot either...
<Riddell> persia: I have no involvement in bug 635888, I think doko is confusing kate the text editor with kate the codec
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 635888 in vorbis-tools (Ubuntu Maverick) "vorbis-tools (main) build-depens on libkate-dev (universe)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635888
<persia> I think you're correct.  I also think that asac closed the wrong bug when he uploaded the same patch that I prepared (not seeing the bug against libkate, even though searching)
<persia> Sorry to bother you about it.
<Riddell> dantti_work: what patches are needed against packagekit?
 * persia wishes harder it didn't take > 6 hours for koffice to fail to build :(
<apachelogger> persia: drop to shell and continue fixes with -nc builds
<persia> apachelogger, Works sometimes, not others.  When I change definitions of private members of classes, it's not always the case that things using that are recompiled properly.  -nc works for most changes though.
<persia> Plus -nc still takes ~30 minutes to get back to where I was for the last failure.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> better than 6 hrs :P
<apachelogger> also changing anything in a file should make cmake redo the target IIRC
<persia> What would it take to split the package up?  Would that improve life in any contexts other than trying to port it on hardware that doesn't meet minimum requirements for Ubutnu?
<apachelogger> otherwise there is a bug in ko's cmakelists too ^^
<apachelogger> persia: I do not think it would be of much use other than the porting case
<persia> Then there's a bug in the lists somehow: I've had at least two cases where I couldn't figure out what the FTBFS was complaining about, and retrying it post-clean allowed the build to move past that point
<apachelogger> if it FTBFS usually i is a missing file or so which can be fixed using -nc
<persia> It was after krita built, when dealing with some krita plugins
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> inline functions maybe?
<persia> maybe?
<apachelogger> inline is about the most stupid thing in the world anyway
 * persia isn't really looking at syntax
<apachelogger> well, if you change an inline implemented function only those objects in the target of the changed file would get the new function the others will most likely not get rebuilt and there you have your build failure :S
 * apachelogger is wondering how the educated user debus rekonq javascript foo
<apachelogger> *debugs
<persia> That's probably it then.
<valorie> the educated user switches back to Konqueror
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that is what those evil developers are supposed to do
<apachelogger> but they arent listening to me
<valorie> the stubborn stay with it, I suppose
<apachelogger> ekk
<valorie> but I'm not quite stubborn enough
<apachelogger> now rekonq lost them scrollbars :O
<apachelogger> ...everywhere...
<apachelogger> holy smokes
<valorie> lost them all the time for me
<apachelogger> that makes google 100% more useless ^^
<valorie> until I couldn't stand it one more minute
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> you go to the settings menu
<apachelogger> there you select web dev tools
<apachelogger> there you choose selector or whatever it is called in english
<apachelogger> there you go to the resources tab
<apachelogger> where you will get a couple of subtabs
<apachelogger> amongst which is XHR (XML HTTP REQUEST)
<apachelogger> and there you can track the xhrs
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: so what do I do with the workspace improvement?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> where is sput? :O
<ScottK> apachelogger: It seems rather late in the game to be introducing such a change.  Also do we know who owns kubuntu-art.org?  I think adding an external third part like that would take some careful research (which you may have already done).
<CIA-116> [muon] coles * 1176715 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/ (DetailsTabs/DependsTab.cpp StatusWidget.cpp) Proof-reading: - dependants -> dependents - added plural form usage for one message
<apachelogger> ScottK: kubuntu-art.org is, just like kde-look.org and open-desktop.org, which makes me and Nightrose ediors on kubuntu-art.org
<apachelogger> the change itself does nothing more than add the content listing of the kubuntu wallpaper section to the list of possible wallpapers
<apachelogger> from the system's POV it is not even external since it draws the possible categories via http://download.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml  pointing at https://api.opendesktop.org/v1/ using the api defined at http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/open-collaboration-services#categories to https://api.opendesktop.org//v1/content/categories which as we can see actually gives us access to every category available on any opendesktop site (such
<apachelogger>  as kde-look, kde-apps, kde-files, gnome-look, xfce-look...)
<apachelogger> ScottK: also, that feature was requested by sheytan otherwise I wouldn't have thought about that to begin with ;)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> someone ought to fix kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> it says OK when you first visit the site
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: ^
<Sput> Sput is here
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> bah...sorry for that
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> Sput: server clock seems out of sync
<apachelogger> almost 5 minutes ahead of me
<Sput> ah yes, I meant to fix that
<Sput> stupid KVM
<apachelogger> cronjob ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we need something like http://ivan.fomentgroup.org/blog/2010/09/18/stripes-arch/ as our default wallpaper :P
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ^^
 * apachelogger had a suse vm on an ESX that constantly ran out of sync because the ESX had a bloody old 2.4 kernel
<apachelogger> cronjob fixed this nicely ^^
<sheytan> shadeslayer you mean the page?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: i mean the wallpaper
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why do we?
<shadeslayer> :D
<Sput> I even have ntpd running on that box
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because we seriously need branding 
<shadeslayer> something i personally want in 11.04
<apachelogger> Sput: cron is supreme
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just the wallpaper.... nothing else is required in terms of branding
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: talk to nuno
<shadeslayer> i shall
<apachelogger> if anything then we need KDE default with kubuntu branding
<apachelogger> and quite frankly I do not know what that would look like besides having the logo somewhere
<apachelogger> which I find super useless btw
<apachelogger> I do not want a flipping logo on my wallpaper
<apachelogger> I also do not stick wallpapers with logos onto my real wall
<shadeslayer> not the point...really
<apachelogger> very much really
<apachelogger> logos distrube the artwork
<shadeslayer> the point is that the user identifies with what s/he is using
<shadeslayer> sort of feels homely :P
<apachelogger> and that is archived by sticking a logo onto the default wallpaper? :O
<apachelogger> you bun too and osx must have bad design teams really
<apachelogger> and yet the former one is so vocal that it consumes the planet all and entirely ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no i mean we should really ship out a good wallpaper, ethias is foobar
<apachelogger> what does that have to do with branding then?
<apachelogger> also, tell nuno to make a better one
<shadeslayer> the first thing i do after installing kubuntu is to install kdewallapers and change to Emotion
 * apachelogger would like something vibrant personally
<apachelogger> default KDE is very cold IMHO
<apachelogger> though that probably comes naturually with blue and white colors
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i meant that a good wallpaper + some sort of branding on the desktop ( as minimal it might be ) works
<apachelogger> well nuno will surely take care of former :P
<shadeslayer> i have already pinged him :>
<shadeslayer_> wth is happening 0_o
<sheytan> Hey guys
<sheytan> you should know this
<sheytan> mine PC is connected with wifi and i want to share that network to laptop via eth, how can i do this?
<shadeslayer_> sheytan: you mean theres no wifi on the laptop?
<sheytan> shadeslayer it is, but no drivers installed ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: broadcom cards? :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer yes, Can you help me with the sharing? :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: actually broadcom released their open source drivers, maybe they have the debs somewhere... lemme see
<sheytan> shadeslayer it's kubuntu 9.10
<sheytan> a bit old
<sheytan> but i will install 10.04 today
<shadeslayer> sheytan: no idea... ive never done it
<shadeslayer> lex79: pokey
<shadeslayer> lex79: <HaDAk> after updating the network manager plasma widget, i haven't been able to connect to any wireless networks. the widget no longer shows networks in range, and wicd-curses won't let me connect either. sudo iwlist scan does show the available networks, though.
<shadeslayer> thats from #ubuntu+1
<shadeslayer> ScottK: we have a problem in nm plasmoid
<shadeslayer> its fixed in svn
<shadeslayer> the issue is that it wont show wireless networks
<sheytan> shadeslayer have you found the debs? :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: no :(
<shadeslayer> couldnt find any
<sheytan> shadeslayer no problem, i'll connect it to my router :D
<sheytan> but it's downstairs :D
<shadeslayer> svn diff here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/495902/
<shadeslayer> ill brb
<debfx> the nm-plasmoid works fine for me
<shadeslayer> debfx: works for me after a reboot too
<debfx> shadeslayer: that diff contains only translations
<shadeslayer> debfx: yes.. thats what i noticed .. 
<shadeslayer> seems it works after a reboot
<shadeslayer> didnt work on one particular boot... which is weird
<shadeslayer> Sput: did jeffrai tell you if he was disconnecting the core?
<shadeslayer> *jefferai
<lex79> hi
<ScottK> Hello lex79.
<lex79> shadeslayer: so nm-plasmoid works?
<shadeslayer> lex79: not for a few users on #ubuntu+1
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Did you have a chance to look at the swrast blacklist question.
<ScottK> Working here.
<ScottK> (NM plasmoid that is)
<shadeslayer> Works for me too after a reboot ..
<lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> ^ lolwhut
<mgraesslin> ScottK: I have not yet done anything for KWin today
<mgraesslin> but it's the first item on my todo list :-P
<jussi01> Hrm, can we put colored nicknames on by default in quassel please? it would be nice...
<jussi01> also, anyone know how to update your machine from the live cd_
<jussi01> ?
<shadeslayer> jussi01: live CD or USB?
<jussi01> live cd
<shadeslayer> jussi01: you could run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but it wont change the contents of the CD
<shadeslayer> maco: btw you live in NYC right?
<jussi01> shadeslayer: no, I want to update my installation on the HDD <(
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<maco> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> jussi01: just chroot into it?
<shadeslayer> maco: oh... ok...
<jussi01> shadeslayer: just...?
<shadeslayer> anyone else who does?
<shadeslayer> jussi01: one sec
<shadeslayer> jussi01: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<shadeslayer> follow the chroot instructions
<maco> shadeslayer: shtylman is in nyc
<shadeslayer> and then you get the bash of your installed system... with root access
<shadeslayer> maco: oh.. thanks :) ...
<maco> jussi01: need alternate cd for that
<maco> jussi01: assuming your goal is to use the packages that are on the cd, not download new ones
<shadeslayer> jussi01: erm.. dude.. you want to upgrade to 10.10 ?
<maco> livecd doesnt have many debs. it just plops down an image. alt cd actually uses debs
<shadeslayer> maco: i might have a 8-9  hour transit in NYC on my trip to orlando.. thats why i asked ;)
<maco> ah
<maco> nigelb is apparently flying through my local airport
<shadeslayer> maco: do you know his route?
<shadeslayer> i didnt ask him...
<maco> doha -> iad -> orlando
<shadeslayer> hmm.. mine is New Delhi -> NYC -> Orlando... thats the easiest route i can find, the other one goes through frankfurt
<jussi01> shadeslayer: maco, no, Ive a broken install, that I think will be fixed with a package update. I need to action that
<maco> ahhh ok
<shadeslayer> jussi01: chroot then
<jussi01> shadeslayer: so how is that acheived_
<jussi01> ?
<shadeslayer> i just showed you the wiki entry :)
<maco> jussi01: mount the drive "sudo chroot /mountpoint"
<shadeslayer> just follow the steps here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<jussi01> oh, hehe
<maco> jussi01: and then you haz root
<shadeslayer> maco: you need to mount sys and proc too
<shadeslayer> and /dev as well
<maco> well....sometimes. for grub definitely
 * shadeslayer doesnt take chances with chroots 
<jussi01> hrr...
<jussi01> complicated, as Ive a /home also
<maco> dont need home to do a package insall
<shadeslayer> aye
 * shadeslayer tries making a zsync GUI
<jussi01> ooh, happening now >(
<jussi01> shadeslayer: thanks very much!
<shadeslayer> no problemo
<jussi01> shadeslayer: heres the reason why my machine dont boot... heheh http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/495949/
<shadeslayer> lol
<jussi01> interupted upgrades ftw
<dasKreech> where is the KDE stable releases policy kept?
 * jussi01 waits for the upgrade to finish and be able to go back to kde...
<nigelb> shadeslayer: did you talk to travel agent?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: nope, im waiting for my passport first :)
<shadeslayer> you talked to the BTS one?
 * nigelb kicks shadeslayer 
<nigelb> yep, BTS
<nigelb> tickets are booked.
<shadeslayer> email?
<nigelb> email, yes
<shadeslayer> awesome... 
<shadeslayer> nigelb: i just checked the AI site.. 
<nigelb> if you call them it take some time for them to understand you and you to understand them :P
 * jussi01 still doesnt know if he is going to uds...
<nigelb> shadeslayer: He'll give you options.  YOu're supposed to chose the cheapest one.
<shadeslayer> hehe.. ill email them .. 
<shadeslayer> nigelb: i know.. ill have a looksie
<nigelb> :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: you already have your passport and visa?
 * nigelb is really scared of visa.
<shadeslayer> me too :P
<nigelb> shadeslayer: I haz passport
<nigelb> filling up visa forms now
<shadeslayer> nigelb: everything is filled here :P
<nigelb> shadeslayer: how did you do that without passport number?
<nigelb> dude you should have applied for passport /before/ sponsorship
<shadeslayer> passport form will be submitted on monday, should arrive on friday
<nigelb> ah, tatkal
<shadeslayer> nigelb: your filling it online?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<nigelb> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> and i was refering to the passport form :P
<jussi01> dasKreech: I would have expected it to be here, but at virst glance I dont see it... http://techbase.kde.org/Policies
<nigelb> shadeslayer: I filled it online when I applied, yes
<nigelb> (passport I mean)
<shadeslayer> oh.. i might even get the passport in 2 days.. but im taking it to be friday
<shadeslayer> everything should be done till 1st october i hope
<nigelb> Once the visa comes, I'll start believing that I'm going :p
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<shadeslayer> nigelb: are you applying under emergency?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: nah, why?
<nigelb> ther's plenty of time.
<shadeslayer> nigelb: oh.. that way you get your visa in 2 days :P
<shadeslayer> dude!
<shadeslayer> theres a 21 day waiting period
<shadeslayer> didnt you know? :O
<nigelb> shadeslayer: waiting for what?
<nigelb> interview?
<shadeslayer> issuing of passport
<nigelb> shadeslayer: not under tatal
<shadeslayer> that is a emergency visa :>
<nigelb> heh
<shadeslayer> IIRC tatkal is only for passports.... visa's are called emergency visa's
<nigelb> shadeslayer: ok, you have now confused me more than enough
<shadeslayer> lol
<nigelb> what the heck has a 21 day waitin period? visa or passport?
<shadeslayer> visa
<shadeslayer> passport has a waiting period of 3 weeks :P
<nigelb> 21 days is for issuance or vfor interview?
<nigelb> (and which counsulate?)
<shadeslayer> 21 days for issuance... it comes after the 21 day waiting period
<nigelb> isn't that the processing time?
<nigelb> i mean is that called waiting period?
<nigelb> because it changes from consulate to consulate
<shadeslayer> thats what dad told me :P ... that your visa comes after 21 days.. lemme double check
<nigelb> um, no
 * nigelb is in mpanic mode thanks to you
<nigelb> shadeslayer: I swaear, I'll kick you at UDS
<shadeslayer> nigelb: :P
<nigelb> shadeslayer: dude, now you scare me.  I'm now reading of administrative processing
<shadeslayer> nigelb: my dad told me to look at the website.. hes smirking :D
<shadeslayer> im scared as shit as well...
<shadeslayer> nigelb: we will be under Buisness and Tourism right>
<nigelb> yep
<nigelb> I see this
<nigelb> Typical Wait Time (Workdays**) for a Nonimmigrant Visa To Be Processed****: 2 Days
<shadeslayer> nigelb: Apply Early! Although the vast majority of visas are delivered in a week or less, a small number of applications require administrative processing. Please do not make travel arrangements until you have received your visa.
<nigelb> dang
<nigelb> now what do I do :x
<shadeslayer> nigelb: thats from the new delhi embassy
<nigelb> shadeslayer: My only choice now is to call up the consulate on monday :x
<nigelb> shadeslayer: But, you're still getting kicked. 
<shadeslayer> why? :P
<maco> shadeslayer: 21 days IS 3 weeks!
<maco> or are indian weeks 8 days?
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<lex79> shadeslayer: can you see if power management works in system settings in your installation?
<shadeslayer> lex79: power management as in?
<maco> did you ever read the book The Enchantress of Florence?
<shadeslayer> maco: ive heard of it
<lex79> shadeslayer: just click on power m. in system settings
<shadeslayer> Salman Rushdie ...
<shadeslayer> lex79: works for me
<maco> the american tries to convince the mughal emperor that time works differently in the new world because being new it hasnt settled yet, and THAT is how his mother lived 120 indian years
<lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> nigelb: http://newdelhi.usembassy.gov/applyingmain/interviews-and-appointments.html
<shadeslayer> under emergency appointment
<nigelb> shadeslayer: I still think ours isn't emergency
<nigelb> emergency is in the case of death and you're traveling for funeral or something like that
 * shadeslayer goes looking all over the site
<shadeslayer> nigelb: which tracks are you planning to attend?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: community + QA track for sure
<shadeslayer> hmm
<nigelb> that's the ones I attended last time too.
<shadeslayer> youve been to UDS before? :D
<nigelb> remote
<shadeslayer> ohh
<nigelb> there's really good infracture for remote participation
 * nigelb had a good time last time
<shadeslayer> nigelb: btw in the email to BTS, you just mentioned destination and origin right?
<nixternal> hola
<nigelb> shadeslayer: Just mail him, he'll reply with a form
<nigelb> hola nixternal 
 * shadeslayer waves to nixternal
<shadeslayer> nigelb: done..
<nigelb> nixternal: did you sort your problems with godaddy?
<nixternal> yeah, they were pretty good actually...I told them their panel and their shell config sucks and they listened
<nigelb> shadeslayer: My summary of day from last time http://justanothertriager.wordpress.com/2010/05/11/uds-m-day-1-overview/
<nixternal> now if they do anything remains to be seens
<nigelb> nixternal: wow
<nixternal> seen
<nigelb> nixternal: we wanted them to put in a new person of php, just a minor revision and they refused to do it :x
<nixternal> i would like to know how in the hell they are worth $1 billion
<nigelb> nixternal: haha
<nigelb> shadeslayer: did you the diary milk silk ad?
<lex79> shadeslayer: do you have the latest libbluedevil installed?
<lex79> afiestas: the latest libbluedevil make kded crash, so power management and other kde services don't work
<lex79> afiestas: do you have a patch for that? :)
<jussi> yes!!! maverick works again!! :D
<shadeslayer> lex79: yes
 * shadeslayer high fives jussi
<shadeslayer> nigelb: hehehe :P
 * jussi hi 5s shadeslayer
 * dasKreech so wants BlueTooth on his Motherboard so he can test bluedevil :(
<nigelb> shadeslayer: haha, the form is very funny.  YOu'll get there
<shadeslayer> nigelb: erm whut? :)
<shadeslayer> also.. your wiki page is outdated :P
 * shadeslayer wonders who knows qt here
<shadeslayer> and is free atm
<nigelb> shadeslayer: the visa form, you'll get there
<nigelb> I just finished my application
<shadeslayer> ohh.... 
<nigelb> I'll apply for interview on monday \o/
<shadeslayer> nigelb: awesome...
<shadeslayer> tell me what they ask :P
<maco> mgraesslin: i didnt need to do things to kwinrc. alt+shift+f12 turned compositing back on. dont know why suspended desktop effects STAY suspended across reboots though
<nigelb> stuff like, are you a member of a terrorist organization
<nigelb> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> nigelb: really? :D
<nigelb> shadeslayer: yep, theres even more funnier ones
<mgraesslin> maco: failing selfchecks
<shadeslayer> nigelb: such as ?
<mgraesslin> known feature of recent drivers - started something like three/four months ago
<nigelb> shadeslayer: Are you participating or do you intended to participate in prostitution after you enter the United STates of America :p
<shadeslayer> nigelb: rofl
<ari-tczew> are there any russians?
<nigelb> ari-tczew: heh
<ari-tczew> nigelb: are you a russian?
<nigelb> ari-tczew: No, Indian.
<ari-tczew> :(
<nigelb> shadeslayer: dude, we don't qualify for emergency visa for sure
<nigelb> the vfs shows the criteria for that.
<ari-tczew> nigelb: I joined to #ubuntu-ru :P
<shadeslayer> hmm... 
<dasKreech> ari-tczew: Looking for Russians?
<nigelb> (unless canonical gives a letteer stating urgency of visa)
<ari-tczew> dasKreech: yes! 
<dasKreech> me too :) I've often wondered why I don't see more.
<shadeslayer> nigelb: ok.. but their site shows that your visa will be processed in 2 days? 
<dasKreech>  I'm meeting more of them on identi.ca now
<shadeslayer> we will know how long it takes in some days :>
<nigelb> shadeslayer: yeah, if they don't need more processing
<shadeslayer> nigelb: aka "Your visa was rejected" :p
 * nigelb kicks shadeslayer 
 * shadeslayer uses qtcreator as shield
 * dasKreech breaks Qt with a Kommit
<shadeslayer> dasKreech: it has the nokia power up.. no Kommit can break that :P
<mgraesslin> ScottK: svn rev 1176787
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1176787&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1176787
<mgraesslin> but I am not considering backporting to 4.5 branch
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Why not?
<Quintasan> gah
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: did you ping me here?
<shadeslayer> did i? 
<shadeslayer> dont think so
 * Quintasan finds backlog too short to find out who ping'd him
<Quintasan> I feel like importing some kdestuff and packaging it
<Quintasan> Is this good?
<ScottK> lex79: Looks like http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/kwin/scene_opengl.cpp?r1=1176787&r2=1176786&pathrev=1176787&view=patch is the other change we want to -workspace before we upload it again.
<ScottK> If you can take care of it, then I can accept it.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: do you know if maxb said anything about future imports? should I associate kdeedu import with neon or kdeedu project?
<mgraesslin> ScottK: because it's a change to the way it was before in 4.4. So it's not only fixing a regression and with default settings compositing won't be enabled with software rasterizer
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: IIRC all upstream imports go to LP projects
<Quintasan> kk
<shadeslayer> so id say new project for kdeedu :)
<Quintasan> hah
<Quintasan> it is already imported
<ScottK> Thanks mgraesslin.
<lex79> ScottK: I will add that patch then
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i still have a blocked kubuntu-desktop :S
<shadeslayer> mm.. manually removed and installed
<nigelb> shadeslayer: http://gleez.com/articles/general/what-happens-if-inr-1-rs-usd-100
<shadeslayer> nigelb: lol
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: That's outside of my control, I'll ask the sysadmins to do something about it
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: ok
<ryanakca> Us Kubuntu folks have little control over our website :/
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> we say that we are a community distro .. and we dont have control over our site :P
<lex79> ScottK: have I to wait for swrast blacklist issue before upload -workspace?
<sheytan> hey
<sheytan> how do i install AIT divers in kubuntu? :D
<dasKreech> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sheytan> thanks :)
<ScottK> lex79: Yes.  Please.  That patch I showed you should be it though.
<ScottK> I'm not sure what waiting is required?
<Malkavian_> are there any chances for this bug to be fixed in the release version of maverick? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/630632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630632 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Maverick) "[i945GME] Kwin compositing fail on maverick" [High,New]
<Malkavian_> it makes Kubuntu unusable
<Malkavian_> although it is so beautiful.. :-)
<dasKreech> JontheEchidna: ping 
<mgraesslin> Malkavian_: there is an easy workaround: disable functionality checks
<Malkavian_> I just did it 
<mgraesslin> the chance to get this problem fixed upstream increased, now two of my two systems are failing the selftest instead of one of one systems succeeding
<Malkavian_> taskbar thumbnail show only a blank window
<mgraesslin> driver bug
<mgraesslin> you can blacklist your driver for lanczos filter
<dasKreech> ryanakca: ping. What's the status of  kobby?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what workspace improvement?
<dasKreech> Riddell: ping Are the KDE Stable releases update policies hosted somewhere visible?
<Riddell> dasKreech: there is no such thing
<dasKreech> Ah it's being formulated?
<Riddell> sort of, I proposed it ages ago and some people moaned and I haven't found time to answer those moans
<persia> Krita has a sequence of assignments of the form "double foo = elt.attribute("foo", "0.0").toDouble();" in a few files.  These then get used to set values declared as qreal.  As qreal != double, I changed the type of the variables so that I didn't have to cast them in all the function calls.  Unfortunately, this means that I can't safely use .toDouble(), because I'm not assigning a double.  QString seems to have no member toQreal.  Any suggesti
<persia> ons on how to proceed without waiting for upstream to make qreal == double?
<lex79> ScottK: workspace uploaded
<rbelem> persia, http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qtglobal.html#qreal-typedef
<persia> Indeed, which is why I ask the question :)
<rbelem> :-)
<lex79> usualy I fix that issue with a cast
<lex79> like here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/0.9~svn1137272-0ubuntu2
<rbelem> i did not know about that
<persia> lex79, So, qreal foo = (qreal) "0.0".toDouble() ?
<persia> Oh, yeah, I've been casting constants quite a bit, and fixing function definitions.  It's just the special lack of QString.toQreal() that I'm not sure about.
<lex79> I only tryed to cast a costant
<lex79> me too, I'm not sure
<lex79> what about this ? double foo = qreal ("0.0").double()
<persia> Problem is that foo gets passed as qreal in N function calls.
<rbelem> persia, typedef the qreal to double :-D
<persia> But, yeah, I guess I'll go with qstring foo = "0.0"; qreal bar = (qreal) foo.toDouble()
<persia> rbelem, I wanted to do that in July, and was told that upstream would probably do it in a new release, but that it would be very bad to switch without a new version because it would break ABI.
<rbelem> i see
<rbelem> i think that they will stay with qreal == float for arms
<persia> Why?
<rbelem> the docs says that they do that to be faster
<rbelem> and qt4.7 is tagged
<persia> Right.  It would be a *new* release.  Probably 4.8 or 4.9.
<persia> Or maybe later.  Chicken-and-egg thing, based on FPU improvements in HW becoming available, etc.
<rbelem> rsrsr :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-19
<rbelem> the qt guys are hungry for performance, so i think that they will make this change in a very long term
 * rbelem is just guessing
<rbelem> :-)
<persia> I'm not sure, and won't speculate.  I hope it to be sooner because of annoyances like the above.  I know that modern FPUs don't have significant differences between float and double operations (but that such FPUs are not commonly available retail)
<lex79> ScottK: reject please my -workspace upload, I'd like to fix another bug before
<ScottK> lex79: OK
<ScottK> lex79: Done.
<lex79> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> persia: It's my understanding that the qreal/double issue on armel can't be fixed without breaking binary compatibility so it's a Qt 5 thing to change.
<persia> ScottK, It is definitely a binary-compatibility breaking thing: thanks for the correct that this means Qt 5 vs. 4.x
<persia> lex79, Thanks.  qreal foo = (qreal) QString.toDouble() seems to work.
<lex79> you're welcome :)
<lex79> ScottK: uploaded
<lex79> thanks
 * lex79 goes to bed, night
<valorie> how does one figure out what repository an app is in?
<valorie> specifically, kaudiocreator
<valorie> !kaudiocreator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaudiocreator
<valorie> hmm
<persia> valorie, How do you mean "what repository"?
<valorie> it was in beta ppa
<valorie> but isn't any more
<valorie> so how can I see if it's in universe or what?
<valorie> have been googling, but.....
<persia> You can use rmadison to see what is in the standard repositories.
<persia> `rmadison -u debian ...` will tell you what is in Debian.
<valorie> so rmadison -u kubuntu will do that for kubuntu ?
<persia> I think LP shows what PPAs are used sometimes from http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/${package} but I'm not 100% that's the right URL (you can ask in #launchpad)
<valorie> thanks!
<valorie> I thought ubottu knew stuff like that
<valorie> but help got me nada
<persia> Kubuntu doesn't have special repositories (except for the various PPAs).  Although the naming is sometimes frustrating, don't confuse "Ubuntu" the project with "Ubuntu Desktop", the GNOME-based flavour.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> looks like it is just part of multimedia
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=kaudiocreator
<valorie> so I'll update my blog post, and answer a question asked me with that info
<valorie> thanks!
<valorie> and kde-apps updated too
<shadeslayer> \o
<jussi> Hrm, why is Kubuntu-desktop being kept back on maverick?
<persia> Does C++ automatically call toDouble if I pass a QString into a function expecting a double?
<sheytan> Hey ;)
<sheytan> Do we have koffice 2.3 beta ppa somwhere?
<persia> Is that targeted for maverick?
<jussi> is this just broken foor now or do we need to action something to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/496373/
<Riddell> no we don't have koffice 2.3 beta and it's not in maverick
 * persia is very glad that koffice isn't likely to get any significant version bump for maverick, and goes back to trying to understand the MSOOXML bits.
<Riddell> jussi: that needs a rebuild, want to test that it sucessfully rebuilds?
<jussi> Riddell: sure. what do I need to do?
<jussi> Riddell: btw, I got the CD's. thanks!
<Riddell> apt-get source kamoso; cd kamoso-<tab>; dch -i "Rebuild for new libvlc"; debuild
<Riddell> if it works, debuild -S; cd ..; debdiff <old>.dsc <new>.dsc
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/revision/423
<apachelogger> though since it got in with lex79's upload yesterday I suppose the question now is whether that should be reverted ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am not sure kamoso needs a rebuild... IIRC 1.0.5 is not compatible with VLC 1.1+
<Riddell> apachelogger: I take it the change is well tested?
<apachelogger> yup
<apachelogger> also not exactly intrusive :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: how does it know where to get the wallpapers from?
<apachelogger> Riddell: <apachelogger> from the system's POV it is not even external since it draws the possible categories via http://download.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml  pointing at https://api.opendesktop.org/v1/ using the api defined at http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/open-collaboration-services#categories to https://api.opendesktop.org//v1/content/categories which as we can see actually gives us access to every category available on
<apachelogger>  any opendesktop site (such as kde-look, kde-apps, kde-files, gnome-look, xfce-look...)
<apachelogger> the change just adds the kubuntu wallpaper cateogry additionally to the ones KDE uses
<Riddell> apachelogger: ah, nice
<Riddell> groovy
<apachelogger> oh, and I chose to implement this as patch rather than in kds so that we do not miss out if KDE changes the categories list
<jussi> sigh, I havent set this environment up yet... lot of things to install
<Riddell> lex79: that qt4-x11 upload you did, is that 4.7.0?
<jussi> Riddell: it failed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/496389/
<jussi> mind, I goot a giggle out of the line number that had an issue :D
<jussi> dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<jussi> debuild: fatal error at line 1337:
<Riddell> jussi: so the package probably needs removed, please file a bug saying so and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<jussi> Riddell: sure thing
<Riddell> you could also check with upstream if there's any fix or update
 * jussi goes to look at upstreams page
<jussi> hrm, the only mention of vlc in the commit log is:
<jussi> PUSH16:41
<jussi> Alex Fiestas pushed 8 commits to kamoso/mainline:vlc11port
<jussi> vlc11port changed from bea08b6 to 9108ce9
<jussi> Riddell: bug 642705 filed :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 642705 in kamoso (Ubuntu) "Please remove non building package Kamoso" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642705
<jussi> Riddell: thanks for the refresher course on some package stuff. :)
<persia> jussi, If you're feeling especially excited, you could try backporting the vlc11port bits, getting it to build, and then you get to keep it :)
<apachelogger> jussi, Riddell: wouldnt it make more sense to fetch a snapshot of the vlc11port?
<apachelogger> ah ^^
<persia> snapshot runs the risk of upstream features and a FFe, but yeah, that works too :)
<KRF> apachelogger, trying to compile amarok on maverick. libtag1-dev doesnt have ASF support compiled in. is that intended?
<KRF> apachelogger, ugh. nevermind, didnt installed other required dependencies
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger blings KRF
<KRF> *blink*
<apachelogger> persia: I think the overall risk is lower with taking something that someone (upstream) already used rather than having us fiddle with code we do not know the next thing about :)
 * apachelogger dances
<persia> I can appreciate that viewpoint.  I don't subscribe to it (or I wouldn't have a 90K patch for a programming language I don't know in progress), but there are reasons I'm not in release management :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> jjesse_: pingly
<shadeslayer> jjesse_: i answer your call for docs packager :D
<shadeslayer> jjesse_: please mail the details, since jeffrai's core is down... i think.. :(
<lex79> Riddell: yes, it's 4.7.0
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: would you mind taking a look at bluedevil in approval queue please?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Just approved it.
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: I've just uploaded a kubuntu-meta that incorporates rbelem's feedback on -mobile seeds.  Would you please review/accept and then respin mobile once it's published (a respin would also catch the kwin fix that was causing X crashes yesterday on mobile)
<Quintasan> Mamarok: ping
<Mamarok> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> Mamarok: Do you know if there are any hacks required for Amarok from SVN or we can just go ahead and package it in project-neon?
 * ScottK 's irony bell goes off.
<Mamarok> ouch, no idea about neon TBH, also it would be Git, not SVN, we don't use SVN anymore since more than a year
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: btw, I like muon a lot! Good work :)
<Mamarok> Quintasan: why not asking apachelogger? He is the one who would know best about neon. I can only tell you about building from git
<Quintasan> Mamarok: That's what I want to know exacly :) I'm the new maintainer of Neon with shadeslayer and yofel_
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Quintasan> Mamarok: and I'm wondering if we should already start bugging LP devs if something "extra" is required
<Mamarok> Quintasan: for all dependencies, you can see here: http://blogs.fsfe.org/myriam/2009/09/compiling-amarok-from-git-locally-full-summary/ Despite the blog date, it is up-to-date
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw amarok also is in git.kde.org now, moved over from gitorious
 * shadeslayer wonders if anyone knows what happened to jefferai
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, read that blog post, it is up-to-date as I just said :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i have it bookmarked :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: why? Did you try to ping him in #amarok?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: well... i cant connect to his quassel core
<shadeslayer> and i thought he idled here as well
<shadeslayer> and hes not there too ;)
<Mamarok> the core is down AFAIK, write a mail
<Mamarok> but it is Sunday at his place, maybe he is just out for the day
<shadeslayer> *shrug* ... ill wait a few days and then ask :)
<Quintasan> brrr
 * Quintasan forgets all those project-neon's in package names
 * shadeslayer tries to figure out QSignalMapper
<shadeslayer> what would be the best class for a configuration dialog? like.. my config dialog will have loads of checkboxes to tick and un-tick options
<Quintasan> DontTouchMeOrIWillExplode?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: :P
<ulysses> DontTouchMeOrYOUWILLBEEXTERMINATED!
<shadeslayer> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKConfigDialog.html \o/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what are you plotting btw?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: plotting?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: doing
<shadeslayer> im trying to make a zsync Qt/KDE UI
 * shadeslayer pokes jjesse
<Quintasan> WHY?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: because i can?
<Quintasan> leave zsync alone
<shadeslayer> whai? whats the problem?
<Quintasan> you take away one command from my show-off list ;P
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you can still use it from a terminal
<Quintasan> like: look guys, I'm t3h master of zsync'z
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://gitorious.org/qzsync
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yeah, but if it is a gui then everyone can use it :P
<shadeslayer> i havent gotten very far
<shadeslayer> hehe
 * Quintasan implements some buffer overflows and commits
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dont tell them about the app then :P
 * Quintasan puts some memory leaking magic in there as well
<shadeslayer> hmm... question is ... do i *need* a config dialog?
<Quintasan> dunno lol
<Quintasan> ask some generic users
<shadeslayer> dude there are like only 7 options to pass to zsync
<Quintasan> meh
<Quintasan> Then you want it
<shadeslayer> and the only usefull one is :        -A hostname=username:password
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the rest are quite implicit
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Taking options aways from users I see :>
<Quintasan> APPLE LIKE APPROACH
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<Quintasan> lets pray that kdeedu will compile
<shadeslayer> -i inputfile << that i plan to implement during the "Specify Download link"
 * Quintasan notes he should do his homework in near future, like in 20 minutes
<Quintasan> my todo is unusually large, I'd better sort it out
<ScottK> nixternal: Can haz powerpc?
<ScottK> BBIAB.
<nixternal> ScottK: ppc firing up now
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1177180 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (libmuon/MuonStrings.cpp muon/FilterWidget.cpp) Add a new filterable status, "Residual Config" showing uninstalled packages that still have config files lying around, and can be purged.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1177182 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ChangeLog ChangeLog++
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1177184 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/MuonStrings.cpp SVN_SILENT: Include cleanup
<sheytan_> Hey guys
<sheytan_> need some opinions on this http://i.imgur.com/cdCyg.jpg :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: nice
<sheytan_> shadeslayer thank you :)
<sheytan_> Riddell ping pong
<sheytan_> Riddell dantti said something about kpk in you ppa
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1177190 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Add a markPackagesForAutoRemove() method that acts like apt-get autoremove
<sheytan_> may i have it for testing? ;)
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1177191 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Emit packageChanged so that the current system knows that something has changed. I think we're going to change packageChanged behavior in the near future, though
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1177196 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/ (MainWindow.cpp MainWindow.h muonui.rc) Add a menu item to trigger the new QApt::Backend::markPackagesForAutoRemove() function
<maksbotan> hi people
<maksbotan> can u help with pykde?
<maksbotan> what args must be passed to KAuth.HelperSupport.helperMain?
<ScottK> nixternal: All done.  Thanks.
<ScottK> (I shut it down)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-12
<dacresni> is there a software update button in Muon? 
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> Sorry, wrong channel.
<micahg> ScottK: heh, turnabout's fair play, you posted the other qt4-x11 thing in the security channel
<ScottK> Yep.
<dacresni> should I ask taht question again /
<dacresni> thats 
<dacresni> ? 
<ScottK> dacresni: Use support questions should be asked in #kubuntu.
<dacresni> oh ok, i thought here becaues its in Oneric not in Natty
<ScottK> No.  Sorry.
<dacresni> ok. well heres another question, If I signed up as an ISO tester, and I put my input in already that it boots on mac already, is there anything esle I should say ? 
<ScottK> No.  ISO testing is mostly about either it passes or filing bugs if there are problems.
<ScottK> Looks like progress on getting the alternates back in shape size wise.
<ScottK> debfx: I think there's a problem with your ISO comparison script.  It shows libllvm2.9 is the biggest size gain, but it's on both the beta and current images with the same version.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Do we want to remove phonon-backend-xine?
<bambee> morning
<debfx> ScottK: it compares the current to the natty final images
<agateau> morning!
<agateau> anyone up for packaging a new release of plasma-widget-menubar?
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes, we want to remove phonon-backend-xine
<apachelogger> bambee: fancy packaging a new release of plasma-widget-menubar? ^^
<apachelogger> agateau: does it have new features?
<bambee> apachelogger: sure
<agateau> apachelogger: no, it is only bug fixes
<bambee> agateau: I can pack it
<agateau> apachelogger: well... it gained the ability to show a "..." menu item if the menubar is too large, but that was done to fix a bug
<agateau> bambee: great!
<apachelogger> bambee: poke me when you are done, we'll probably not need a FFe to sneak that one in ^^
<bambee> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> debfx: your quassel upload is not in bzr it seems
<apachelogger> debfx: what I do not get, what is the gain from removing a broken feature rather than fixing it?
<bambee> apachelogger: done
<bambee> apachelogger: also, we could upload these package rules to lp:~kubuntu-packagers... imo
<apachelogger> sure, why not
<bambee> apachelogger: where do I upload it ?
<apachelogger> maco: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubiquity/fix-743062
<apachelogger> bambee: revu or send me a diff
<bambee> ok revu
<apachelogger> bambee: btw, you really need to be more pressing when you have something on revu
<apachelogger> debfx, Quintasan_, yofel_: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/touchegg-gui plz revu
<bambee> apachelogger: it's already revu xD
<bambee> reviewed *
<apachelogger> you need 2 reviews
<bambee> Quintasan_ and you already reviewed it, and the FFe has been accepted since a while now...
<apachelogger> only updates can go with one review
<apachelogger> new packages should have *at least* 2
<bambee> I am pretty sure that Quintasan_ has reviewed it... however I am not 100% sure :\
<apachelogger> no comment means not reviewed
<bambee> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-menubar
<apachelogger> +Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/plasma-widget-menubar
<apachelogger> plz use lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/plasma-widget-menubar
<apachelogger> !ffe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<apachelogger>   * New upstream release
<apachelogger>     - Add kubuntu_01_disable_tests.diff to disable failing tests
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> agateau: do your tests depend on an X session?
<bambee> Vcs-Bzr fixed
<agateau> apachelogger: could be
<bambee> apachelogger: do we need a FFe or not? you said no few minutes ago... ^^
<apachelogger> agateau: kent beck would give you a beating for that :P
<bambee> and then you asked kubotu about ffe :P
<apachelogger> bambee: how would I know
<bambee> o.O
 * apachelogger will just upload and let someone else find out
<agateau> apachelogger: better having unit tests which depend on X than no unit tests
<debfx> apachelogger: the feature is unused (no bug report despite being broken for several releases), unneeded (if the cert is self-signed it doesn't matter if it's expired) and imho creating a certificate is a generic task so we shouldn't duplicate that functionality into every package that has an SSL server
<debfx> pushed to bzr now
<apachelogger> agateau: not as much better as we would like to think :)
<apachelogger> could not even do CI
<debfx> but feel free to resurrect it if you wish
<agateau> apachelogger: Xvfb is your friend
<apachelogger> agateau: make that part of your test suite then :P
<apachelogger> debfx: I am reasonable sure I put it there for a good reason
<apachelogger> particularly since I did not care about the core at all
<apachelogger> so someone must have pressed me into putting it there
<apachelogger> bambee: did you testbuild?
<bambee> apachelogger: yes, I did , as all of my packages :)
<apachelogger> W: plasma-widget-menubar source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.9.1 (current is 3.9.2)
<apachelogger> E: plasma-widget-menubar: malformed-deb-archive third member data.tar not data.tar.(gz|bz2|xz)
<apachelogger> W: plasma-widget-menubar: description-synopsis-starts-with-article
<bambee> (with pbuilder)
<apachelogger> :P
 * apachelogger thinks rekonq hates him
<apachelogger> agateau, bambee: .16 uploaded, packaging branch pushed to lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/plasma-widget-menubar
<agateau> apachelogger: thanks!
<agateau> bambee: thanks as well!
<apachelogger> de rien
<bambee> apachelogger: thanks!
<bambee> agateau: yw :)
<apachelogger> du fiacre une damme sort et dit chin caha hu dia ho la
 * apachelogger sings along to a rather silly song while listening along to ruphy making radio
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> someone broke our status page
<debfx> apachelogger: looks like the quassel core doesn't accept expired certs, but imho that's a bug. it should be a warning not an error.
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> FTR: I still do not give a rats booty about the core :P
<debfx> Sput: ^ what do you think?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libindi/+bug/749820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 749820 in libindi (Ubuntu) "upstream version 0.7.2 available" [Wishlist,New]
<apachelogger> you know
<Sput> debfx: yeah, could be
<Sput> not sure if we can force Qt to accept invalid certs though
<agateau> apachelogger: ok, that loosy test I had in plasma-widget-menubar does not require X anymore
<apachelogger> agateau++
<debfx> I hope Qt doesn't reject those when used as local certs
<Sput> I also have really little time for that now, but I'd apply a patch
<debfx> ok, I'll do some testing
<debfx> apachelogger: do you mind if I drop "Kubuntu IRC" from kubuntu_01_default_network_channel.patch and just add #kubuntu to the Freenode channel list?
<debfx> since there is no such thing as a "Kubuntu IRC" network
<apachelogger> irc.ubuntu.com
<debfx> and how is that any different from freenode?
<apachelogger> branding
<apachelogger> same question as before slightly adapted: what is the gain in removing non-broken features instead of leaving them there?
<debfx> right, since when do we do such silly kind of branding?
<debfx> remove duplication and confusion
<debfx> e.g. one might think you need to connect to kubuntu irc and freenode to join kubuntu channels and $channel on freenode
<apachelogger> since either hoary or edgy
<apachelogger> edgy it was
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/52690
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 52690 in xchat-gnome (Ubuntu) "Please use irc.ubuntu.com alias for default IRC server" [High,Fix released]
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/1:6.10-30
<apachelogger> jussi: [jussi01] Ask Ubuntu Shop people to include Kubuntu products: INPROGRESS
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> any progress?
<apachelogger> ryanakca_, DarkwingDuck: what is the status of wiki theming? IIRC you already have a ticket with the sysadmins?
<jussi> apachelogger: yes, waiting on designs from people here.
<apachelogger> jussi: designs? did you send a mail to -devel about that?
<jussi> apachelogger: I spoke about it here, and have now sent mail to the list :)
<apachelogger> awesome
<ScottK> debfx: Ah. OK.  Can it be made to compare to Beta 1?
<Riddell> bug 846709 is nasty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846709 in amarok (Ubuntu) "amarok crash after 4sec of play" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846709
 * rbelem pokes ScottK 
<rbelem> :-)
<ScottK> rbelem: poke back.
<rbelem> ScottK, heya :-)
<rbelem> ScottK, how is the runtime thing?
<ScottK> Still broken.
<rbelem> :-/
<rbelem> ScottK, do you know a possible solution for that?
<ScottK> I thought the last one would work ...
<ScottK> I haven't had a chance to look again.
<rbelem> ScottK, if you need something from me, poke me :-)
<debfx> ScottK: the problem is that I can't query the size of packages from the beta cd
<debfx> well I could but I'd have to use the lp api
<ScottK> debfx: OK.  Thanks.  It's incredibly useful as is.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: package has been fixed already
<apachelogger> someone shall close the bug then
<apachelogger> while I fight with meegotouch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already did
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> shadeslayer:     Q_INVOKABLE void show() {
<apachelogger>         MBanner *eventBanner = new MBanner();
<apachelogger> present for you
<apachelogger> one day you will know what it all means
<apachelogger> cause I do not
 * apachelogger is too old for this
<ScottK> Heh.
<apachelogger> MSceneWindow: void MSceneWindow::appear(QGraphicsScene*, MSceneWindow::DeletionPolicy) scene has no scene manager. 
<apachelogger> I do not even know what that means
<ScottK> Welcome to the over-the-hill gang.
<charlie-tca> Can I assign bug 845549 to the desktop team?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 845549 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Do not ship /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845549
<charlie-tca> Sorry, wrong channel
<Riddell> weird e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/120799/
<didrocks> ScottK: not sure you saw for Qt, seems that the documentation building timeout on armel. Maybe as the doc package is arch:all, we can only build it on i386?
<didrocks> ScottK: seems that I have a way to do it in debian/rules, it will need some package upload to confirm but should work
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> That should fix powerpc too.
<ScottK> Thanks for looking into it.
<_Groo_> Quintasan_: ping
<_Groo_> Quintasan_: hi/2 all
<_Groo_> Quintasan_: could you take a look at  kde-config-telepathy-accounts-plugins : Depends: libkcmtelepathyaccounts4 (= 0.1.0+20110831-0~natty1) but 0.1.0+20110911-0~natty1 is to be installed in the telepathy-kde ppa pls?
<apachelogger> !find imports/QtMobility
<ubottu> File imports/QtMobility found in libdeclarative-contacts, libdeclarative-feedback, libdeclarative-gallery, libdeclarative-location, libdeclarative-organizer, libdeclarative-publishsubscribe, libdeclarative-sensors, libdeclarative-serviceframework, libdeclarative-systeminfo, qtmobility-dbg
 * apachelogger kindly points out that theose are libqtdeclarative modules
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: tell that the debian guys
<apachelogger> no fabo :(
<ScottK> fabo was working on 4.7.4 today.
<ScottK> (mentioned on #debian-qt-kde)
<apachelogger> qtmobility - you are not meant to thread it(tm)
<_Groo_> Quintasan_: ping
<apachelogger> this is epcially moot
<apachelogger> a) you cannot use qtorganizer classes in a thread b) you cannot feed qtorganizer objects from cpp to qml c) you cannot read an ical from within qml d) reading an ical requires >4 classes
<bulldog98_> guys will we have meeting in #ubuntu-meeting or here?
<apachelogger> whatever is free
<BarkingFish> Hi guys.  I need a quick bit of help - I need to transfer kubuntu over to my other machine and want to md5sum the iso before I do - problem is, I can't remember how to do it cause it's been so long.
<BarkingFish> Last 5 or 6 installs previously have been over the web, so I've not been using disks
<micahg> BarkingFish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check%20the%20CD
<apachelogger> md5sum iso
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you want to write an ical parser?
<BarkingFish> thanks micahg and apachelogger 
<apachelogger> qtmobilitykit just ate 8 hours of work for no good reason
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uhm .. maybe
 * apachelogger waves fist at brisbane api and write his own impl for calendar stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: give me a minute, doing VISA stuff right now :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually it doesn't even have to do much ... use case is a qt app for UDS schedule
<apachelogger> so we'd just need to parse the ical into something useful which we can serialize to ondisk storage
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok, i might be able to sneak that into my schedule somehow
<apachelogger> where storage is a file for the sake of apachelogger's sanity
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that would be swell
<shadeslayer> i need a better time management app first tho :P
<apachelogger> mitu
<shadeslayer> or .. we could just feed all of that data into nepomuk and be all sorts of semantically cool
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> on me phon
<shadeslayer> then we could say apachelogger wants to attend session X
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> first nepomukky eats my desktop
<shadeslayer> tracker? :P
<apachelogger> then my laptop
<apachelogger> then my netbook
<apachelogger> then my tablet
<apachelogger> and now my phon
<apachelogger> nonono
<apachelogger> I will not stand for this
<apachelogger> to arms!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: all to complicated, for all I care we can just store an ical on disk :P
<apachelogger> IIRC the format allows to stuff random stuff into an entry, so we could have like X-Foo-Star=true or somesuch rubbish
<apachelogger> anyhow
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> parsing is what matters most in any case
<apachelogger> and I will be AFK now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok, i'll try and have a look, but i also need to finish reading the ICE RFC i started last week
<_Groo_> Quintasan_: ping
<_Groo_> anyone here taking care of telepathy packages besides quintasan?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: kinda, i know whats going on etc, but have no active role in packaging telepathy
<shadeslayer> whats the problem?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: last update broke telepathy-kde, quintasan left some hard coded versioning inside... let me paste
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: kde-config-telepathy-accounts-plugins : Depends: libkcmtelepathyaccounts4 (= 0.1.0+20110831-0~natty1) but 0.1.0+20110911-0~natty1 is to be installed
<_Groo_> just needs to repackage telepathy-kde-accounts-kcm-plugins_0.1.0.orig.tar.bz2
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: yeah, you're going to have to wait for someone with upload rights to that ppa
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: ok if i go offline pls warn Quintasan_ about it, ok? :)
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: best if you file a bug report against the package/ppa in launchpad
<bambee> did anyone test kwin-4.7.1-0ubuntu2~ppa1 (from ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental) ?
<bambee> it works just fine here
<apachelogger> bambee: did you send a mail to -devel?
<bambee> apachelogger: no, since it's not my package... however I can send an email anyway
<NCommander> I expired out of ~kubuntu-members, can someone readd me (it happened while I was on vacation hence why I couldn't renew)
<bambee> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> NCommander: ye shouldnt have gone on vacation then :P
<NCommander> apachelogger: I like having a life once in awhile
<apachelogger> NCommander: Oo no idea what ye be talking about
<apachelogger> renewed
<apachelogger> i think
<NCommander> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> takes forever and a dayu with one hand
<NCommander> Its Launchpad, what should we expect :-P
<NCommander> apachelogger: its a bit annoying that membership expires as I do use my @kubuntu.org email at times, and if I expire out of members, that goes poof
<apachelogger> maybe the solution would be to not have the addy go away?
<apachelogger> I find that a bit ehm, bogus, to begin with
<bulldog98_> bambee: I use it since yesterday works fine for me too
<bambee> bulldog98_: did you notice performance improvements ?
<bambee> it was really fast with GL+GLSL here, and now it's even faster :)
<bulldog98_> bambee: I didn’t noticed regression, but I don’t have more than 5 windows up, so I guess the improvement shouldn’t be that great
 * bulldog98_ thinks it might have getten faster
<bulldog98_> and I trust in martin
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: could you place us into http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ ?
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone have an opinion? http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/Graphics/Kubuntu/3d_kubuntu_gears.png
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: For?
<DarkwingDuck> banner/flyer ideas
<ScottK> Looks nice, but not well matched to upstream or Ubuntu branding.
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<DarkwingDuck> It was more of playing with inkscape and came up with that.
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> anyone have a quick fix for the broken qdbus ? 
<_StefanS_> yes I shouldn't use development for my main machine - but hey I did ;)
<_StefanS_> any help appreciated on the qdbus issue...
<BarkingFish> ScottK, just to let you know, i've successfully got Kubuntu onto my PC.  All I need to do now is get the packaging system setup again, and we're away
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-13
<micahg> ScottK: it'll probably be another couple days before I can get access to the porter boxes, can probably look at kdesdk in time for beta 2, but we'll be pushing it
<bambee> morning
<apachelogger> morning bambee
<apachelogger> bambee: I am sure you want to get a feature freeze exception for bluedevil? ;)
 * bambee needs a coffee first
<bambee> apachelogger: after my coffee, sure, why not
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> bambee: did we land touchegg 1 yet?
<bambee> no, since touchegg 0.9 is not entirely in archives (touchegg-gui still needs reviews)
<apachelogger> bambee: go find someone to reviw then :P
<apachelogger> review even
<bambee> I talk about this package since a while now... :)
<bambee> the person who will review touchegg-gui will win cookies and chocolate :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I definitely need some ical parser
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: brisbane made qtorganizer happen
<apachelogger> which explains a whole lot
<valorie> do we really have a meeting in 15 mins?
<valorie> and if so, here or in #ubuntu-meeting ?
<apachelogger> valorie: it aint 10pm utc
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect - 11.10 Beta 1 Released | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html  | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Kubuntu Meeting at Tue 13th of september at 22:00 UTC
<valorie> heh
<valorie> I missed the "pm" part
<valorie> UTC to me is always 24 hour time
<valorie> ok, see you in 12 hours then
<valorie> niters
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 848552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 848552 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "kubuntu-desktop is strictly depends on OpenGL implementation of KWin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848552
<apachelogger> IMHO invalid, if you use the opengles version you do not have a certified kubuntu-desktop no moar
<ScottK> Doesn't the opengles version provide kwin?
<ScottK> micahg: No one else has hardware and has volunteered to consider it, so whatever you can do, I appreciate.
<apachelogger> ScottK: supposed to
<ScottK> Then it should work out fine if one replaces them and the bug's invalid that way.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Doesn't: Provides: x-window-manager
<ScottK> Then that's the bug.  I'll fix that in bzr and comment in the bug.
<apachelogger> ok
<ScottK> apachelogger: You agree on that, right (as I now see you marked the kde-workspace task invalid)?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> swap the marking :P
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> it is a travelling bug that one ^^
<ScottK> Done in bzr.
<ScottK> micahg: Should was ask cjwatson to consider it in his 5-a-day campaign?
<ryanakca_> apachelogger: Ticket's been filed. When I asked about our other ticket (concerning what I think is a security vulnerability in our site), they said it wasn't release critical. I asked them if this ticket would be and they said it would.
<apachelogger> possible security problem < new theme?
<ScottK> Separate issue.
 * bambee found nobody to review touchegg-gui, he will drown his sorrows in alcohol
 * apachelogger has failed to look for a flat for 3 months and will have to sleep under a bridge
<apachelogger> kubotu: order vodka
 * kubotu slides vodka down the bar to apachelogger
 * bambee drinks whisky and pokes apachelogger "the butterfly"
<ScottK> apachelogger: Then quick review touchegg-gui while you still have internet.
<bambee> he has already reviewed it :)
<apachelogger> bambee: no poking in family friendly channels, that will cause all sorts of troubles
<apachelogger> ScottK: despite what Quintasan says, I do work at times
<apachelogger> after all, I somehow had to distract myself from looking for a flat
<ScottK> OK.  Then Quintasan should review it for his sins.
<apachelogger> easier said then done, he is distracting himself with skateboarding from doing actual work
<ScottK> So what he really needs is a skateboarding injury that doesn't involve anything above the waist.
<apachelogger> ScottK: should I put someone on it?
<ScottK> Do we have anyone else in Poland to do it?
<apachelogger> the artist
<ScottK> Well then, Quintasan will get to reviewing if he knows what's good for him.
<_Groo_> Quintasan: ping
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> Quintasan: kde-config-telepathy-accounts-plugins is broken in ppa
<_Groo_> Quintasan: someone needs to change the hard version number in kde-config-telepathy-accounts-plugins : Depends: libkcmtelepathyaccounts4 (= 0.1.0+20110831-0~natty1) but 0.1.0+20110911-0~natty1 is installed
<ScottK> _Groo_'s presence reminds me we ought to discuss shipping old koffice versus calligra beta for oneiric.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ thoughts?
<apachelogger> kill koffice, kill it with fire
<ScottK> I think _Groo_ has packages for Calligra.
<ScottK> If you can review/file FFe, I'll approve and then you can upload.
<_Groo_> ScottK: i do have packages for calligra yes :) but i did the backport to natty
<_Groo_> ScottK: wasnt someone else doing them in debian that we were going to pull from bla bla bla...
<ScottK> Right, but forward porting that to oneiric might be relatively easy?
<ScottK> In theory.
<_Groo_> ScottK: yeah, should be really easy yes
 * ScottK doesn't recall.
<_Groo_> ScottK: k, i can upload them to my ppa for review this weekend (im gonna be hacking on my hp touchie anyway)... 
 * ScottK looks at apachelogger.
<_Groo_> ScottK: im gonna upload to natty and oneiric and see what breaks in oneiric
<_Groo_> could someone for the love of computing god fix the telepathy-kde ppa!!!
<apachelogger> ScottK: I still don't have a flat
<apachelogger> and instead of looking for one I am now reverse engineering crappy web apis :S
<claydoh> _Groo_:  I am tempted to copy telepathy-kde pkgs to my one ppa just to fix that!! 
<claydoh> but i have little clue on how to fix it
 * claydoh hearts telepathy-kde
<apachelogger> broken by design.
<apachelogger> much like python
<apachelogger> bug 848937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 805303 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #848937 vlc : Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed with the default qt4 gui" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805303
 * ScottK is sure didrocks will fix that.
<didrocks> ScottK: I'm bzr bd -S at the moment :)
<ScottK> ;-)
<didrocks> ScottK: I tested it in my ppa, building from this morning seems to do what is needed (building doc on i386, not building it on amd64)
<ScottK> didrocks: With the docs fix for armel/powerpc?
<ScottK> Cool.
<didrocks> only build doc on i386, indeed
<ScottK> fabo may want that patch for Debian since it should help a lot with building on stuff like mips/mipsel.
<didrocks> ScottK: yeah, I tried to ping him without any chance yet, will open a bug report
 * apachelogger totally thinks didrocks could revu touchegg-gui 
<didrocks> apachelogger: can do for this week, if not urgent :-)
<didrocks> apachelogger: and if you subscribe me to a bug ;)
<apachelogger> too much work :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go do revus or I will come after you with an empty wine bottle
<apachelogger> oh, empty :O
 * apachelogger better gets a new one
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you compute bug 847859?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 847859 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdm 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 128" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847859
<apachelogger> also bug 844874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 844874 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop crashed with RuntimeError in /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma_scriptengine_python/pyappletscript.py: the PyQt4.QtCore module is version 1 but the PyKDE4.plasma module requires version -1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844874
<ScottK> apachelogger: Known debconf bug.  I don't recall the number, but it should be reassigned and duped.
<apachelogger> bug 442941 I guess
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442941 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) "debconf failed to upgrade from 1.5.27ubuntu1 to 1.5.27ubuntu2: exit status 128 - Use of uninitialized value $reply in scalar chomp at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Passthrough.pm line 66" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442941
<apachelogger> or not, cause that is fixed in ubiquity
<ScottK> Right, but we need a fix in debconf.
<apachelogger> so why is it marked invalid in debconf?
<bambee> why the hell do I get a black screen (without xorg) when I remove /etc/initramfs/conf.d/splash .... (this file contains : FRAMEBUFFER = y , and is not installed by default) ?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<bambee> o.O
<ScottK> apachelogger: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/af6c8e396d7d8aadb72e150fc0f157ef2114ea8a is the only 4.7.1 change in that file, so no idea.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what file where? what bug? whut?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ScottK: it seems more a generic pykde/pyqt issue
<apachelogger> I have seen that issue before
<ScottK> Likely.
<apachelogger> not that the pyappletscript thing would be terribly reliable
<apachelogger> plasma goes constantly kaboom due to bad python plasmoids
<ScottK> So I'd reassign to pydke at the very least.
<apachelogger> ScottK: plz do
<apachelogger> bug 821990 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 821990 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop crashed with AttributeError in init(): 'module' object has no attribute 'CreateApplet'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821990
<apachelogger> python + plasma makes an awesome combo
<_StefanS_> hello
<_StefanS_> anyone have a workaround for the qdbus symbol lookup - just curious
<apachelogger> debfx, ScottK: didn't someone fix the background duplication?
<apachelogger> bug 820793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820793 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kde-workspace-data 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: попытка перезаписать «/usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/600x400/background.png», который уже имеется в пакете kdebase-workspace-wallpapers 4:4.6.2a-0ubuntu5.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820793
<apachelogger> I very much believe that was a link before 4.7
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: the what?
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: I've had a symbol lookup error on qdbus binary for some days now
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: you havent ?
<apachelogger> no
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: err... 
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu1 version doesnt work for me here
<apachelogger> debfx, ScottK: actually it was no link, it just was not there but in wallpapers to begin with :P
<ScottK> Looks like mgraesslin's kwin fix is good to upload.
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: qdbus: symbol lookup error: qdbus: undefined symbol: qt_dbus_metaobject_skip_annotation
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: on fully updated oneiric
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: locate libQtDBus
<apachelogger> also ldconfig -p |grep QtDBus
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/FPwC98Xn
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: is it the lib32 version that makes it freak out ?
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> ldd /usr/bin/qdbus
<apachelogger> I do not even know what lib32 is :P
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/KkT73YA2
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: its made by getlibs I think
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: to support x86 binaries
<apachelogger> seems ldd is resolving ot the right lib though
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: its pretty odd
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: which qdbus
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: /usr/bin/qdbus
<apachelogger> grep -ri qt_dbus_metaobject_skip_annotation /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtDBus.so.4.7.4
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: Binary file /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtDBus.so.4.7.4 matches 
<ScottK> Is the actual qdbus package installed?
<_StefanS_> it is
<_StefanS_> ScottK: ii  qdbus                                             4:4.7.4-0ubuntu1                                  Qt 4 Dbus Tool 
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: does the lib32 so also match?
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: I deleted that by mistake, so cant check
<apachelogger> ah, and that does not help?
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: not really, should I update ldconfig ?
<apachelogger> sure why not
<apachelogger> also reinstall qtdbus and qdbus
<_StefanS_> qtdbus ?
<_StefanS_> hmm
<_StefanS_> libqt4-dbus you mea
<_StefanS_> mean
<_StefanS_> reinstalled both have the same error
<apachelogger> no idea then
<apachelogger> ScottK: what do you think about bug 820189 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820189 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "GNOME notification daemon started if GNOME app is started before plasma" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820189
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: the one in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtDBus.so.4 does not match that string
<ScottK> Can't be a plasma bug if plasma isn't started yet.
<ScottK> apachelogger: What controls startup sequence here?  Presumably this is from a saved session.
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: hold on
<apachelogger> in lib?
<ScottK> ideally we want applications to start after the workspace anyway.
<apachelogger> ScottK: ksmserver
<apachelogger> it is complicated
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: yeah
<ScottK> So ksmserver shouldn't start apps until after the workspace is up?
<apachelogger> to speed up stuff ksmserver restores apps asap
<apachelogger> particularly since plasma startup takes forever and two days
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: right, that seems all sorts of wrong TBH
<ScottK> Sounds like an upstream design issue then.
<apachelogger> dpkg -S libQtDBus.so
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, upstream it is
<apachelogger> just wondering which upstream
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/7scavLH4
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtDBus.so.4.7.3
<apachelogger> wherever you got that from
<apachelogger> it is not supposed to be there
<apachelogger> .
<_StefanS_> ah hell
<_StefanS_> probably that getlibs.sh thingy
<_StefanS_> or some ppa
<_StefanS_> sorry man
<apachelogger> definitely no PPA or dpkg would know 
<ScottK> Hmm.  Good question.
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: probably getlibs.sh that misunderstood the arch or something
<ScottK> apachelogger: What would happen if it were the other way around (KDE app starting before Gnome session)?
<_StefanS_> oh my, and now it works :) - my beloved kde will work again HAHAHA
<_StefanS_> thanks: )
<apachelogger> ScottK: you'd only get gnome notifications
<apachelogger> ScottK: plasma notifications are only a visual overload for knotify notifications
<apachelogger> so kde apps would talk to knotify to show some notification and knotify would delegate to the notification api if present
<ScottK> apachelogger: Then I vote Gnome app bug for starting the Gnome notification thingy when it's not in a Gnome environment.
<apachelogger> i.e. either the plasma notifications or gnomes
<ScottK> Mabye didrocks would know where it should go?
 * didrocks backlogs
<didrocks> ScottK: it is notify-osd or the gnome notification one which is started?
<didrocks> apachelogger: ^
 * ScottK looks at apachelogger as he hasn't bothered to read the bug.
<didrocks> on gnome sessions, we start notify-osd as part of /etc/xdg/autostart/ to ensure we have our own flavor of notification
<ScottK> Right, but this is in a KDE Plasma session.
<didrocks> (I would think that's glib which is guilty)
<apachelogger> gnome notifications I reckon
<apachelogger> cause the bug report talks about ugly yellow boxes
<didrocks> ScottK: indeed, I understood the issue, no worry on that :)
<didrocks> let me look if glib has this kind of call
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_2lGkEU4Xs
<didrocks> no, so should be libnotify?
 * didrocks digs in
<apachelogger> and bug 772486 looks very much like unity/compiz' fault
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 772486 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "[Natty] Unity will start from GDM, not from KDM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772486
<didrocks> apachelogger: it's not, do you export DESTKOP_SESSION in KDM?
<didrocks> apachelogger: ok, so libnotify is making a dbus call, if plasma and the gnome-notification installed, are they both listen to the same dbus activation service?
<apachelogger> plasma does not listen to it at all, it acquires the dbus service url when started
<apachelogger> cd
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> didrocks: about the DESKTOP_SESSION ... I have no idea what sets it, but my env actually has that var
<didrocks> apachelogger: gdm and lightdm are setting it
<apachelogger> ./kfrontend/kgapp.cpp:    setenv("DESKTOP_SESSION", "kde", 1); // for qt 4.6 only
<apachelogger> ./config.def:  <term>DESKTOP_SESSION</term>
<apachelogger> ./backend/client.c:        userEnviron = setEnv(userEnviron, "DESKTOP_SESSION", desksess);
<apachelogger> mine is DESKTOP_SESSION=kde-plasma
<apachelogger> so we do set it, at least in 4.7
<apachelogger> that said... what spec defines that env var?
<didrocks> apachelogger: they both set it to the .desktop file name chosen in /usr/share/xsessions/
<didrocks> apachelogger: ahah, there is none, that's what is funny :)
<didrocks> apachelogger: so robert_ancell tries to push it as a freedesktop spec with his lightdm approach
<apachelogger> so I must repeat my statement... it is a bug in unity
<didrocks> (seems gdm didn't even try, they just set it as well as GDMSESSION)
<didrocks> apachelogger: it's not
<apachelogger> if it not defined in any spec adopted by KDM then it is not a thing to expect from KDM
<didrocks> apachelogger: we base the gnome-session "session" on env var, it's the only way to get it starting the right session
<didrocks> apachelogger: I didn't say it's a bug in KDM, it's just that there is no way to start a gnome-session without env variable
<apachelogger> so the bug is in gnome-session then :P
<didrocks> (if you want different "gnome-session" session type, with different components)
<didrocks> apachelogger: if you prefer :p
<apachelogger> didrocks: we actually do that via the desktop file
<didrocks> apachelogger: for the notification, we know what's the cause at least (and for kdm as well, even if that's not going to be fixed)
<debfx> apachelogger: kde-workspace-data doesn't need to replace/break kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<debfx> that bug can be marked as fix released with kde-workspace 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu2
<apachelogger> debfx: how is that?
<debfx> and why did you drop kdewallpapers from the package install patch?
<apachelogger> didrocks: couldn't you have something like "Exec=gnome-session unity" in the unity session file?
<didrocks> apachelogger: no, because even if we fix this, compiz need an environment variable to choose its profile
<debfx> that file has been moved to kde-workspace-data-extras
<didrocks> apachelogger: as compiz can be used for the unity session (which enables the unity plugin in compiz) and another default session (the "ubuntu classic"
<apachelogger> debfx: I do not follow at all
<didrocks> apachelogger: so, we need this env variable to set it, and patching gnome-session is bad for special casing it (what I've done in lucid) as it only works then with gnome-session
<apachelogger> didrocks: Exec=DESKTOP_SESSION=foo gnome-session unity then
<debfx> apachelogger: /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/600x400/background.png is *not* in kde-workspace-data anymore
<didrocks> apachelogger: lightdm and gdm will overwrite it
<apachelogger> didrocks: how is that a problem though?
<didrocks> and again, it will just work with gnome-session, I tried to make it not depending on it
<apachelogger> + aren't they supposed to set their crap before executing the exec?
<apachelogger> didrocks: compiz does not fork off gnome-session?
<didrocks> apachelogger: but kdm will also overwrite it to "kde", isn't it?
<apachelogger> didrocks: no
<apachelogger> it will set it to some weird value that I am not entirely sure about
<didrocks> apachelogger: gnome-session has a session file to set the required components
<didrocks> maybe it's better to fix the weird value by something more systematic between DM?
<didrocks> that's what robert is trying to do
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> didrocks: I do believe that the DM will not be able to temper with the env once the Exec is executed
<apachelogger> that said, since the env var is part of the Exec command it will definitely be part of the env of the command and in all likelihood not overwritten by the DM
<apachelogger> so I do not think that either DM will be able to overwrite it
<apachelogger> didrocks: I'd say just try adding the env var to the Exec
<apachelogger> if it works with LDM, KDM and GDM it is very likely to be a universally working approach ^^
<didrocks> apachelogger: the thing is that scripts in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ doesn't temper with Exec=envvar executable IIRC
<apachelogger> they are executed before Exec
<didrocks> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/20x11-common_process-args
<didrocks>         STARTUP_FULL_PATH=$(/usr/bin/which "${1%% *}" || true)
<didrocks> -> that won't work (I already patched it from debian to support spaces in args)
<didrocks> apachelogger: trust me, since the last 2 years with UNR, I spent a fair amount of time with all the session stuff :)
 * apachelogger blinks at that code there and ponders developing on Windows
<didrocks> apachelogger: nooooooo! don't do that :-)
 * apachelogger has an allergy to X11 really
<apachelogger> didrocks: so... you should totally have a look if it works with KDM 4.7 as expected
<didrocks> apachelogger: I heard that some people try to treat it with some wayl* stuff :-)
<apachelogger> otherwise we'll have to envision a solution that actually works
<didrocks> apachelogger: oh, as long as the session var won't be set, I can assure you it won't work
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is set for me
<apachelogger> to kde-plasma
<apachelogger> which makes me think that kdm might be silly and prefix it with kde-
<didrocks> yeah, set to the desktop filename I intended
<apachelogger> well, that would make sense
<didrocks> does it set it to something else on other circumstances?
<apachelogger> ah yeah kde-plasma.desktop
<apachelogger> neato
<didrocks> hum? /me is puzzled :-)
<apachelogger> it sets it to the desktop file
<apachelogger> BUT
<didrocks> with .desktop? :p
<apachelogger> without
<didrocks> oh without?
<didrocks> it should work then
<apachelogger> >>> ls /usr/share/xsessions
<apachelogger> kde-plasma.desktop
<didrocks> so, if you launch /usr/share/xsessions/foo.desktop
<apachelogger> >>> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<apachelogger> kde-plasma
<didrocks> and start the session "foo", you get DESTKOP_SESSION=foo?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> ./backend/client.c:        userEnviron = setEnv(userEnviron, "DESKTOP_SESSION", desksess);
<didrocks> so, it should start unity and all this discussion was… uneeded? :-)
<didrocks> is that KDM?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> didrocks: yes
<apachelogger> the discussion is still valid for 4.6 I suppose :P
<didrocks> should be fine then, I don't see why it didn't start
<didrocks> do you have bug on natty or oneiric?
<apachelogger> natty
<apachelogger> which has 4.6
<didrocks> ok, yeah, on natty, it makes sense, we only used GDM
<didrocks> and GDM was *
<didrocks> *only* setting GDMSESSION
<didrocks> which obviously can't be really cross desktop :-)
<apachelogger> well, in case you want to fix it for natty ... the patch for that envrion change should be pretty SRUable
<didrocks> apachelogger: hum, you mean, changing GDM to set DESKTOP_SESSION or KDM to set GDMSESSION?
<apachelogger> well, you can use the same patch to do both :P
<apachelogger> or either
<apachelogger> or neither
<apachelogger> although neither made no sense as it would be a useless patch ^^
<didrocks> indeed :)
<didrocks> making everything relying on DESTKOP_SESSION will ask for an upload of 5 components
<didrocks> GDMSESSION is KDM seems the easiest, even if I don't really like it :/
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> it might be dangerous
<didrocks> apachelogger: like, getting infected? :-)
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain that something surely uses the var to draw weird conclusions
<apachelogger> like "we are running gnome"
<apachelogger> like the gnome-session makes the weird conclusion that desktop_session must be there and set to something meaningful :P
<didrocks> apachelogger: that's more than possible indeed :-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: you should go see a doctor about bug 759422
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 759422 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Plasma-netbook first run screen corruption" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759422
 * apachelogger thinks that horos is a really bad wallpaper for the netbook
<ScottK> Happens every time in the live session, but on a real install something redraws the screen one more time.
<apachelogger> also it is a really bad wallpaper for the tablet
<apachelogger>  qt_message_output (msgType=QtFatalMsg, buf=0xa0f2ed0 "Fatal Error: Accessed global static 'DataEngineManagerSingleton *privateDataEngineManagerSelf()' after destruction. Defined at ../../plasma/dataenginemanager.cpp:87") at 
<apachelogger> <3 plasma
<bulldog98> yofel: why is /usr/lib/libcppparser.so listed as not installed in the list missing hook (smokegen, which I’m backporting?)
<bulldog98> yofel: ok sorry found it out, but that should go into not-installed
<CIA-130> [kde-workspace] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110913143732-0hedzuqygy0g6uke * debian/ (changelog control) Do not install kdewallpapers and kde-wallpapers when requesting default wallpaper installation. Only kde-wallpapers should be considered default as kdewallpapers is legacy wallpapers (now living in kdeartwork)
<apachelogger> debfx: happy now?
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 641712 is epic nasty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 641712 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Not possible to enter password for a new user in KDM (Maverick)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641712
<ScottK> apachelogger: Agreed.  I've been using the "work around" for some time without a problem.  Not sure if we should make that the default or not?
<apachelogger> what work around?
<ScottK> Since mobile uses nodm and not kdm, I suspect it's OK.
<apachelogger> more interesting
<ScottK> Read in the bug.
<apachelogger> why was this not forwarded?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<apachelogger> woah this code is creepy
<apachelogger> now I cannot reproduce it no moar :O
<apachelogger>         if (!passwdEdit)
<apachelogger>             passwd1Edit->setFocus();
<apachelogger> spot the difference :S
<apachelogger> ScottK: I cannot reproduce it anymore, what am I doing wrong :(
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> I do spot the difference.
<yofel> bulldog98: poke pinotree in #debian-qt-kde, we don't differ from them in that package (and they don't have it in not-installed)
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> ScottK: it seems to have locked up
<apachelogger> I guess that would explain why kbd input does not work no more ^^
<ScottK> It would.
<apachelogger> could also be a bug with vbox though
<allee> anyone around with designer experience?  Selecting keyboard variant in Ubiquity is almost impossible for languages with long labels or keyboard names.  Important variant info is hidden behind ... :(  
<allee> Englisch doesn't have problem as 'Layout' is so much shorter than e.g. the german 'Tastaturbelegung'
<allee> Compare (sorry bad handy camera): http://wstaw.org/m/2011/09/13/13092011072.jpg with the unusable german variant http://wstaw.org/m/2011/09/13/13092011074.jpg
<apachelogger> ScottK: so it was not that...
<bulldog98> allee: unity would be #ubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> ScottK: but this could well be a Qt bug
<allee> bulldog98: it the qt/kde frontend
<apachelogger> ScottK: clearly something holds focus and the dialog apparently does not try hard enough to steal focus
<ScottK> apachelogger: Agreed.  Given that switching the kdm config can 'fix' it, that should be a hint ...
<allee> bulldog98: I mean the ubiquity-frontend-kde   file: stepKeyboardconf.ui
<bulldog98> ah ok
<bulldog98> only read u at begin and y at end -> unity :)
<ScottK> allee: I'd ask agateau if he has suggestions.
<allee> That late in the release cycle safest method would be to convert the horizontalbox to an verticalbox as there's plenty of unused vertical space.   But I've never used designer and it not that easy 
<allee> agateau: ^^ ping 
 * agateau reads
 * apachelogger points out that they should not be dropdowns to begin with
<apachelogger> there are a bazillion layouts.. finding one in a dropdown is all sorts of not possible
<allee> apachelogger: well  I've seen   1 - ~ 12.    Problem is that the important part of the string is cut out and replace by '...'
<allee> There also always the common prefix $keyboardlayout  that could be stripped (much more readable) but it's late in 'O' cycle, isn't it
<agateau> allee: I agree putting the variant in a second row is probably the simplest solution
<agateau> allee: probably late indeed. Especially since you would need some text for the first item.
<apachelogger>     enum Function { Authenticate, AuthChAuthTok, ChAuthTok };
<apachelogger>     if (func != ChAuthTok) {}
<apachelogger>     if (func != Authenticate) {}
<apachelogger> epic
<apachelogger> all sorts of epic
<apachelogger> god help them if the enum grows
<allee> agateau: really?  If one does not rename the label there should be no i18n changes.
<agateau> allee: I mean: late for removing the common prefix.
<agateau> allee: adjusting the layout is fine IMO.
<allee> agateau: oh
<allee> right
<agateau> allee: where is that designer file?
<agateau> ah you mentionned it
<allee> agateau: ubiquity  trunk/gui/qt/stepKeyboardConf.ui
<bulldog98> yofel: I started doing some stuff for natty
<yofel> thanks
<bulldog98> could someone push oxygen-icons 4.7.1 into natty (ppa/staging)?
<agateau> ubiquity takes ages to branch :/
<ScottK> allee: You'll need to check with DarkwingDuck or jjesse to see if there are screenshots that will need to be redone.
<allee> agateau: I try to find were the common prefix can be removed for 'P'.  Hopefully a managable task for me.
<ScottK> Because when you file for the UIFe, that'll be the first question I ask you.
<agateau> allee: sounds like a good idea
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: do you know what "Give david.wonderly access to upstream docs" means in desktop-o-kubuntu-documentation-review ?
<allee> ScottK: you ping them already didn't you? ;)  Independently: without the change the 'variant' widget is completely useless
<allee> in some languages (like german)
<ScottK> allee: I did just ping DarkwingDuck, but jjesse isn't on.  You'll need an answer from one of them.
<agateau> allee: ok, I got it checked out
<agateau> allee: the easiest way to turn the layout into two lines is to convert the horizontal layout to a QFormLayout
<agateau> allee: I can guide you if you want
<bulldog98> Riddell: kde account to do upstream kde work
<debfx> apachelogger: yep, thanks
<debfx> at some point we need to get rid of those nasty QFile::exists("/var/lib/dpkg/info/kde-wallpapers.list") checks
<apachelogger> but how, oh how
<debfx> yeah that's the problem
<debfx> there is a real need for a dpkg-is-package-installed tool
 * ScottK looks for JonTheEchnida
<ScottK> Taco boy needs to get to work.
<apachelogger> debfx: except I'd not want to use it
<apachelogger> because it would be FAAAAAAT
<apachelogger> there is no way in fluffy land that a dpkgwhatever query is faster than a file exists
<debfx> maybe not faster, but more reliable
<apachelogger> hardly worth it
<apachelogger> the only other place we look for presented packages is startkde
<apachelogger> and we would so not use a fat solution there
<apachelogger> bad enough that we have to use plasma
<debfx> that check already broke this cycle due to multiarch
<debfx> didrocks: I think the latest qt upload breaks local non-i386 builds
<didrocks> debfx: what do you mean? if you want to build it locally without debclean at the end to get the documentation?
<apachelogger> debfx: how did it break?
<bambee> does someone have a working plymouth on oneiric ? it does not work at all on startup (it's just not started) but it works fine on reboot/shutdown :\
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> AHM
<apachelogger> AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> really
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> srsly
<apachelogger> actually
 * apachelogger needs a cig and then start calling yofel names
<ejat> apachelogger: :)
 * yofel wonders what he did now...
<debfx> apachelogger: for multiarch-same packages the file is .list.<arch> instead of .list
<bulldog98> apachelogger: should I put the kwin fix into bzr? I’m back in 1,5 h
<apachelogger> debfx: so we should ls blah.list.*
<debfx> didrocks: if the docs are only built on i386 and you still build arch:all packages, it probably can't install the doc files
<apachelogger> yofel: +if dpkg-query -W -f='${Status}' gtk2-engines-oxygen | grep -q '^install' && dpkg-query -W -f='${Status}' kubuntu-default-settings | grep -q '^install' ; then
<apachelogger> this is topelevel if
<apachelogger> always evaluated
<apachelogger> and everything you do in startkde is absolutely and entirely blocking to the login
<didrocks> debfx: hum? arch:all will tell that to generate a doc package that will only be built on i386
<apachelogger> so that query there is absolutely and entirely blocking the login
<didrocks> debfx: arch:any is built on every arch
<apachelogger> assuming the oxygen engine is installed but kds is not that will shoot 2 dpkg-queries with subsequent regex grep
<apachelogger> only to then not do anything useful
<debfx> didrocks: what I mean is that it breaks if you build locally with arch-all packages
<apachelogger> yofel: that stuff needs a different solution
<debfx> it would be better to use dh_listpackages
<apachelogger> dpkg-query is a no-go for startkde
<yofel> apachelogger: *that* was written by debfx
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> debfx: !
<didrocks> debfx: ah, if you build locally, it will indeed try that…
<apachelogger> yofel: you could fix it though
<apachelogger> yofel: I do not trust debfx nomoar
<didrocks> debfx: the idea is to not build the documentation on particularly armel and powerpc
<yofel> heh
<didrocks> debfx: as the builders are timeouting on it
<didrocks> debfx: and so FTBFS
<allee> agateau: sorry afk.  tempting offer,  but I think you're much faster yourself, and I spent my time is the 'strip prefix' patch.    But if you prefer educating me in 'outdated' UI technology ... ;)
<apachelogger> I think some of my hair turned grey
<apachelogger> oh my
<didrocks> debfx: please go ahead with a fix :)
<apachelogger> also we have too many patches
<didrocks> debfx: we basically need to know "if we are on builders and arch != i386, don't build the doc" I guess
<debfx> didrocks: yeah, it should be all good with dh_listpackages
<didrocks> debfx: never used that TBH
<didrocks> oh interesting
<didrocks> debfx: you can maybe stack a fix on bzr (do not think it needs an upload for now)
<ScottK> bulldog98: Put the kwin fix in bzr.
<debfx> I don't mind fixing it, but I can't do a test build right now (on my laptop)
<didrocks> debfx: I don't have something else than i386 here
<ScottK> didrocks: You have access to a porter box.
<didrocks> ScottK: hum, really? I'm even not aware of that :)
<ScottK> AFAIK all Canonical employed devs have porter box access for other archs.
<ScottK> micahg can probably educate you on getting access if you don't have it set up as he's just going through it now.
<ScottK> (if you don't already have access it probably won't help in this case)
<didrocks> ScottK: yeah, I'll ask him, I was thinking it was more the armel guy or security team having access to it
<allee> agateau: --help and man did not help :(  Has ubiquity sort of   --dry-run.  So I can test my change without ubiquity doing anything
<didrocks> or I'll poke agateau for some tests :)
<micahg> ScottK: if I can't figure it out, I'll ask cjwatson, but I'm still waiting for access :)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<lunarcloud> hello, I was contacted about helping with the release announcements?
<ScottK> Hello lunarcloud.
<ScottK> claydoh: ^^^ lunarcloud would like to help with making the release announcement more readable for non-techinical users (correct me if I'm wrong on that).
<lunarcloud> that's right
<ScottK> lunarcloud: claydoh is the person who has been doing those and I'm sure he'd be glad of the help.
<ScottK> My recommendation is that you chat with him about your thoughts on the matter and work out how to proceed.
<claydoh> ScottK: lunarcloud yes, less technical would be nice, especially as it is often too boring :D
<ScottK> If you're interested in improving other aspects of the documentation, you might want to chat with DarkwingDuck.
<claydoh> and that I may not know what I am saying, technically speaking
<lunarcloud> I might be able to help with other docs depending on my free time later, it's a good option
<lunarcloud> and yea, it takes a lot of work taking the technical info that we absorb all the time and present it in a friendly way. They don't always match up 1:1 technical note -to- user note
<ScottK> lunarcloud: (and claydoh) - Maybe the way to start would be for lunarcloud to start on reworking the beta1 announcement to be more user friendly since that's normally be the basis of the beta2/final announcements.\
<debfx> is calling dpkg-query that expensive?
<lunarcloud> pardon - computer froze due to virtualbox
<lunarcloud> so what do i need to know to help with the release announcements - like when are the proper deadlines and is there someone to approves it?
<lunarcloud> well, i g2g i'll work on it
<debfx> apachelogger: actually the file path is /var/lib/dpkg/info/gtk2-engines-oxygen:<arch>.list which makes it a bit more difficult to parse
<debfx> also test doesn't seem to be able to handle glob expressions
<debfx> apachelogger: what solution do you suggest?
<debfx> ScottK: have you given up on fixing kde-runtime?
<ScottK> debfx: I wouldn't go that far.  I'm very busy with $WORK this week, so I'd welcome anyone else taking a crack at it.
 * debfx wonders where the kde active packagers have disappeared to
<debfx> Quintasan, rbelem: ^
<apachelogger> debfx: ls foo:*.list
<apachelogger> ScottK: I give up on the kdm issue
<apachelogger> KDM's code is epic brainfck
<ScottK> report it upstream then.
<apachelogger> since it has no window manager it does all sorts of weird fake focus stuff
<debfx> apachelogger: that won't work if the the package isn't multiarch-same
<apachelogger> ScottK: there is a report upstream
<apachelogger> of course upstream is the nicest preson in the universe
<apachelogger> and sez it is downstream until proofen otherwise
<ScottK> Oh.  I thought you told me it wasn't upstreamed?
<ScottK> One might ask what suitable proof might be?
<apachelogger> debfx: we know whether a package is multiarch or not, right?
<apachelogger> ScottK: holding a gun at the head of usptream I guess
<debfx> apachelogger: yes, until some converts a package and doesn't update the check
<debfx> *someone
<apachelogger> very random that is
<apachelogger> but so be it
<apachelogger> ls foo.list || ls foo:*.list
<apachelogger> other option
<apachelogger> have the package install a unique file
<_Groo_> Quintasan: ping
<_Groo_> could someone with upload clearance fix the telepathy-kde ppa... its broken 
<_Groo_> dpkg: kde-config-telepathy-accounts-plugins: dependency problems, but configuring anyway as you requested:  kde-config-telepathy-accounts-plugins depends on libkcmtelepathyaccounts4 (= 0.1.0+20110831-0~natty1); however:   Version of libkcmtelepathyaccounts4 on system is 0.1.0+20110911-0~natty1. 
<_Groo_> someone hardcoded the old version in the tel-account-plugin :P
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: gkiaga told me it will be fixed with the next daily build
<shadeslayer> if its not, contact him on #kde-telepathy
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: tks :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ja ja, i shall look into it over the weekend
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i can make my own packages i just like to bug ppl till bugs are fixed XD
<shadeslayer> i have no idea how to do it, but i'll try and take a look at iCal
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: hehe ... then gkiagia is the guy to poke
<bulldog98> ScottK: should I wait, if I get commit rights?
<ScottK> bulldog98: At this point you might as well.
<bulldog98> ScottK: didn’t get that
<ScottK> Isn't the meeting today?
<bulldog98> ScottK: yes
<bulldog98> so I should wait
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Assuming it goes well, you'll be able to just push directly to the branch.
<bulldog98> ok
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping
<micahg> with a cert failure on konqueror, should I get a socket timeout or a more sane warning?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> micahg: I think you should get a dialog really
<apachelogger> who schedules a meeting at 22 UTC -.-
 * micahg is trying to figure out if he broke qt4-x11 or if it's just being unhelpful...
<entorb_> Moin! Stupid question: Where can I drop bugs I found testing 11.10 beta1?
<apachelogger> depends on whether it is a bug in kde (bugs.kde.org) or kubuntu (bugs.launchpad.net/+ubuntu)
<entorb_> oki, thanks!
<rbelem> debfx, i will take a look on that :-)
<rbelem> ScottK, ^
<rbelem> debfx, ScottK, is there any chance to use old rules format?
<rbelem> maybe that could work
<DarkwingDuck> anyone seen jjesse?
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: ping
 * rbelem needs vacation to spend more time on kubuntu and kde :-)
 * Quintasan thinks he is horribly late for something
<bulldog98> apachelogger: me sorry
<Quintasan> _Groo_: Well, I do not have access to the internet on my PC so I can't really do anything
<Quintasan> debfx: Ask rbelem as I have no access to the internet
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Were we supposed to hold a meeting today or it's my imagination or I am horribly late?
<bulldog98> Quintasan: 22 UTC
<Quintasan> ...
<ScottK> rbelem: Sure.
<Quintasan> I see, what's the agenda in short?
<Quintasan> ScottK: It does not seem like I am getting my connection fixed tomorrow
<Quintasan> They told me they have 72hours to act upon my complaint and nothing really changed
<ScottK> 22 - 4 = 18, 18 - 12 = 6.  OK.  I can probably do that.
<bulldog98> Quintasan: Membership application (by me)
<rbelem> ScottK, nice :-)
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Ahh, I see. I think KC is voting then
<bulldog98> Quintasan: yep
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Good luck then.
<bulldog98> Quintasan: kthx
<Quintasan> and the damn daata transmission fails :/
<Quintasan> brrr
<entorb_> next nooby question: Where do I post a bug concerning a harmeless boot message that is due to the interaction of ununtu as guest in virtualbox? solution is here: http://finster.co.uk/2010/11/16/virtualbox-piix4_smbus-error/
<entorb_> the message is quite irretating therefor I would like it to disappear in the final version
<CIA-130> [kde-workspace] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110913192409-g3ai1r9xpa8i20wq * debian/ (2 files in 2 dirs) Fix warnings due to bogus shell code in the netbook detection (LP: #784241)
<ScottK> debfx: "Internal Server Error" at http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-oneiric-cd-alt-amd64-diff.htm
<ScottK> apachelogger: You didn't put the bashisms back in did you?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I added quotes
<ScottK> ok
<claydoh> apachelogger: you have your own line of boots
<claydoh> http://www.amazon.com/Chippewa-Apache-Logger-Boots-Steel/dp/B005C0OVXU
<apachelogger> oh no, finally my secret is out in the public
 * apachelogger has designed wearables for the last 5 years
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ok,
<apachelogger> those boots are horrible
<apachelogger> bulldog98: by the time of the meeting I will be shitfaced
<claydoh> apachelogger: I would buy them, but I live in the muddy snowy frozen north :)
<claydoh> I am going to uds-p it seems
<claydoh> the stars have lined up just right
<apachelogger> you are not to buy such hideous boots or I would have you hung for eye murder
<apachelogger> yay, all hail the stars
<bulldog98> apachelogger: as long as you can vote and think :) everything is alright :)
<apachelogger> I will have you know that I can vote on a bottle of tequila and half a bottle of wine
<apachelogger> there is no policy that states I have to be of sound mind
<bulldog98> :)
<claydoh> apachelogger: well i do have these http://www.wolverine.com/US/en-US/Product.mvc.aspx/9072M/12460/Mens/Spencer-Wolverine-Waterproof-Mid-Cut-Hiker
<apachelogger> truth be told, I have not been sober for a meeting for 3 years
<apachelogger> claydoh: better, not terribly fashionable either though
<jussi> apachelogger: I thought you weren't drinking anymore... :P
<apachelogger> tell that to my husband
<apachelogger> he dragged me all the way to paris just to get me drunk and do things
<jussi> and who might that be?
<claydoh> apachelogger:  im not fashionable, I need a shoe that supports my bulk
<apachelogger> the mighty j-b
<apachelogger> lord presend it videolan
<jussi> j-b?
<apachelogger> come to think of it, we could take over the entire prn world with kdemm and vlc
<apachelogger> muahahahahaah
<BarkingFish> evening guys :)
<jussi> apachelogger: it appears you should be in bed... :P
<apachelogger> claydoh: that is the wrong POV ... style > comfort
<bulldog98> claydoh: the domain name of the shop is nice
<apachelogger> jussi: tell that to the bulldog98
<BarkingFish> Got something a little unorthodox for you to look at if you don't mind.
<apachelogger> who schedules meetings at flipping midnight
<apachelogger> like I have time to stay up that long
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is that password change window (for the new password bug) a KDM window or a userconfig window?
<BarkingFish> I just put through a sudo apt-get remove on "rekonq" - the system obliged, and at the same time, it went and installed another browser which I didn't want.  Why should taking one package off, cause others to be installed?
<claydoh> apachelogger: I shall wear such boots  just for you if ever we get to mee
<claydoh> meet
 * bulldog98 has to get up tomorrow at 4 UTC. apachelogger anything to add?
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Presumably you have some other package installed that requires a web browser, so when you removed that one, it grabbed the first one on it's list.
<bulldog98> BarkingFish: cause a browser is essential and apt-get will you not leave without a working system
<BarkingFish> I have a web browser, ScottK - I have firefox installed
<apachelogger> bulldog98: mitu
<ScottK> BarkingFish: What did it install instead?
<apachelogger> all your fault
<BarkingFish> ScottK, Konqueror
<apachelogger> ScottK: kdm
<apachelogger> if you want to call it a window
<apachelogger> I'd call it arbitary qwidget drawn centered about parenting qwidget :P
<apachelogger> s/about/above
<apachelogger> bambee: you should get tdfischer to gimme my other eye back
<ScottK> BarkingFish ...
<ScottK> $ apt-cache depends kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<ScottK> kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<ScottK>  |Depends: rekonq
<ScottK>   Depends: konqueror
<ScottK> That's why.
<jussi> for what its worth, I would like to say publically that I support bulldog98 for kubuntu membership - he seems to be doing a great job. Now Im going to sleep. thank you and good night.
<ScottK> remove kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts if you don't want either.
<bulldog98> jussi: g8
<BarkingFish> right. Do I need kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts, ScottK - since I don't actually intend to use it?
<ScottK> No.
<apachelogger> usrc:apachelogger-core-dev-app
<BarkingFish> ok, and taking that off means I can nuke konqueror?
<apachelogger> I wonder why no one ever uploaded it
<apachelogger> jussi: nit0rs
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Yes.
<apachelogger> bulldog98: why is he allowed to go to bed and I am not?
<BarkingFish> :)
<BarkingFish> thanks ScottK 
<ScottK> apachelogger: He's not on the KC, you are.
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's not late.
<ScottK> (not even were you are)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: and you are also an proxy
<apachelogger> depends on the POV
<apachelogger> it is rather late to find a flat
<bulldog98> ScottK: yeah but UTC 22 is late :)
<apachelogger> actually VERY late
<bulldog98> true
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's like midnight for you, right?
<apachelogger> it is so late, if it were any later I would not attend the meeting for lack of internetz under the bridge where I will live
<ScottK> psssh.
<apachelogger> ScottK: give or take some hours
<apachelogger> alcohol makes some hours get lost at times
<BarkingFish> ScottK, i'm gonna give you a laugh now. kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts isn't installed :P
<ScottK> For you particularly.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: OK.  I'll look further.
<BarkingFish> thanks
<apachelogger> well, it all ends up a blur after 7 days anyway
<apachelogger> so I guess loosing time is not that terrible
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I forgot that email, sorry was busy with learning
<apachelogger> I should be learning too
<ScottK> BarkingFish: No idea.  What happens if you try to remove konqueror?
<apachelogger> I think I have exams at some point
<apachelogger> also did I mention that shadeslayer is having exams again? ^^
<neversfelde> final exams oct 2012
<BarkingFish> ScottK, just tried that, it put rekonq back on.
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's easier to just say when he isn't.
<neversfelde> not enough time anymore :)
<ScottK> BarkingFish: What if you install them both and then try to remove them both?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: are you a fully backed lawyer then?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: you could become a character on suits
<BarkingFish> ScottK, I'll probably break the space time continuum, but no harm in trying :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: no, I switched to tax consultancy some time ago
<apachelogger> good grief, so you could help me with withholding taxes?
<BarkingFish> ScottK, that worked.  I put them both on with kpackagekit, took them both off with kpackagekit, and it didn't moan once.
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ofcourse not, but I could help you to get your special and very personal tax design
<ScottK> Weird.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: sounds all the same to me ^^
<neversfelde> disqualified :)
<ScottK> Tax consultancy is an interesting business.  "Here, do this paperwork, this way, and you have to send less money in."
<neversfelde> mhh, yes you have to know the tricks. Nevertheless the exam is very hard to pass and tax law is the a very difficult branch of law
<apachelogger> do you get to fire people?
<apachelogger> as I have learned in the movie office space consultancy is all about firing people
<apachelogger> also that is a rubbish movie
<apachelogger> bored out my mind I was
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's wrong.  Consultancy is all about invoices.
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> no firing people?
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, i thought the hiring and firing was done by HR :)
<apachelogger> well yes
<apachelogger> but ultimately the consultant says yay or nay
<apachelogger> ScottK: we haz so many bugs :(
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: we will fund a secret organization at UDS
<apachelogger> dedicated to fighting the bug invasion
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I'm ready for it. :D
<BarkingFish> and here's me on a fresh system without my packaging set up, apachelogger 
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: are you flying in to Orlando?
<BarkingFish> Damn.  I need something to do :)
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: I was thinking about going there by train, then I realized there was no direct connection
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: you could totally triage bugs
<bulldog98> apachelogger: are you talking about #klluminati ?
<ScottK> apachelogger: My take on this is that ultimately the only deliverable on a consulting contract is the invoice.  Everything else is just supporting documentation.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: bugger
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace <-- if it is a crash and has a stacktrace attached use a sutiable reply from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Responses and close it as invalid
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, I'd like to get my setup done again after transferring to my other pc, I've got no dist setup, nothing.
<apachelogger> if the bug looks like it could be caused by kubuntu, move it to the new kde-workspace package
<apachelogger> if the bug has a comment from me mark it as opinion and if someone asks explain to them that I am a silly person and since I commented on the bug it must be no bug or something equally  confusing ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: that actually sounds like fun
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you could tell me if I am still in there
<apachelogger> I have too many channels
<apachelogger> I have not seen #videolan in over a week
<apachelogger> I never get down far enough
<bulldog98> apachelogger: no you are not there
<apachelogger> good thing
<apachelogger> markey:  always wants me to do things
<apachelogger> sheytan: ping
<sheytan> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> sheytan: do you have time to make an icon and maybe some banner graphic sort of thing until end of october?
<sheytan> apachelogger: for what? :)
<apachelogger> secret project, if you have time I'll tell you ^^
<apachelogger> sheytan: also a simple UI mockup for a mobile package manager application (maybe even app storish) would be cool
<apachelogger> however completely unrelated
<apachelogger> and the other thing is more important
<sheytan> apachelogger: tell me :D
<BarkingFish> I'm gonna go search my system for Quintasan's instructions on setting up my pbuilder and stuff
<BarkingFish> bbiab
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, is this the right way to triage the bugs?  I just found one marked as wishlist, and following the instructions, I closed it as invalid and gave the boilerplate reply from the page you pointed me to.
<BarkingFish> ^^ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/602919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602919 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Appcontrol should not show app name if plasma-widget-menubar is visible" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: actually no :)
<apachelogger> or maybe it is
<apachelogger> sec
<BarkingFish> I followed the instructions here, apachelogger - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Responses#Upstream_Bugs_of_.22Wishlist.22_Importance
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> that bug was in the wrong package to begin with
<apachelogger> plasma-widget-menubar is maintained by canonical/agateau
<BarkingFish> says to send all Wishlist items up to KDE, and mark as invalid
<apachelogger> so not KDE itself
<BarkingFish> oh bugger.
<apachelogger> also ScottK could honor the policy :P
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: there all fixed now
<BarkingFish> ok, thanks.
<BarkingFish> I'm probably better at sorting bugs out than deciding who should be sorting them, apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: the menubar is a launchpad project so you can simply click on also effects project -> select the project that is affected and it will open a new row 
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/plasma-widget-menubar/+bug/602919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602919 in plasma-widget-menubar "Appcontrol should not show app name if plasma-widget-menubar is visible" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> looks like this
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: might be best for starters
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: you know how to read a stacktrace?
<BarkingFish> yeah, i just have to remember where i put the instructions for setting up.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Which policy is that?
<BarkingFish> And no, apachelogger - not properly
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, the appcontrol widget is part of kde-workspace.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is the appcontrol widget then?
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: oh you should learn then, try to find a crash with backtrace and I'll show you
<apachelogger> thing is, it is actually rather easy once you know what to look for 
<BarkingFish> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's the thing on the right side of the panel in plasma-netbook that lets you switch between apps.
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> what does that have to do with plasma-widget-menubar?
<ScottK> Since the menubar stuff isn't upsteam yet, it's not upstreamable.
<apachelogger> ScottK: also https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidBugTriagePolicy
<ScottK> Because we have the menubar, it'd be better if the appcontrol should look a bit different.
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> I do not get that report at all
<BarkingFish> brb, pizza's here
<apachelogger> ScottK: retriage as you see fit and make sure agateau understands it ^^
<bulldog98> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<bulldog98> ~time
<kubotu> I don't know where you are, use ~time set <Continent>/<City> to let me know
<bulldog98> ~time UTC
<kubotu> unintelligible time
<bulldog98> ~time London
<kubotu> unintelligible time
<apachelogger> where is the taco
<bulldog98> where do we hold the meeting?
<apachelogger> whereever I get /invited to
 * valorie is here for the meeting - here?
<valorie> or only for Council?
<valorie> also, DarkwingDuck: pong
<BarkingFish> Well I'm not gonna be able to stick around for the meeting, even though I marked I'd be coming.
<BarkingFish> I've got to get off to bed as I have an early start to work in the morning.
<valorie> you've been doing great work lately, BarkingFish
<valorie> thank you
<apachelogger> are we having a channel party?
<BarkingFish> valorie, I'm a bit behind now, thanks to switching PC's and having to go through the whole packagers setup again
<BarkingFish> I've lost the setup instructions, so I'm clueless there, I have no idea now what I did last time.
<BarkingFish> I still have quintasan's basic guide to packaging, but I didn't keep the instructions for setting up pbuilder or anything like that.  Also, I need to get my GPG key and SSH key imported from Launchpad.
<bulldog98> BarkingFish: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas
<BarkingFish> I've already built a package with my key attached, and don't want to have to generate fresh keys and screw everything up
<apachelogger> ScottK, DarkwingDuck: ping
<apachelogger> ah
<bulldog98> https://launchpad.net/~me/+edit-keys
<ScottK> Hello.
<apachelogger> MEETING
<apachelogger> where is the taco?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Meeting in progress :: party afterwards
<apachelogger> who is here for the meeting?
<ScottK> \o
 * bulldog98 is
<ScottK> Is there an agenda?
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<BarkingFish> bulldog98, I can generate a key, that's fine - I already have a package though with my key in the changelog, won't that screw up if someone tries to work on it in future?
<apachelogger> only membership
<valorie> o/
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/bulldog98 https://launchpad.net/~bulldog98
<BarkingFish> ok then guys, I'll exit at this point and see you tomorrow night.  Gone 11pm BST here, so I'm out to bed.
<apachelogger> bulldog98: please tell us about yourself
<apachelogger> and where you got this nick from
<BarkingFish> bbfn :)
<bulldog98> My name is Jonathan Kolberg. I’m 19 years old and in about 2 weeks I’ll start studying computer sience
<apachelogger> bulldog98: also what changed since you last applied
<bulldog98> k
<valorie> Fluffy user!
<bulldog98> My nickname comes from the word Bulldog (means tractor in our local speach)
<bulldog98> yes and I use Fluffy not too much in the last time, but I like fluffyness
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: is it true you are the new maintainer of fluffy? when will be the next release?
<bulldog98> What changed is that I gained lots of experiance and I finally started to get some coding
<bulldog98> apachelogger: when it’s ready :P
<valorie> I'm interested in your LoCo involvement, bulldog98
<valorie> what sort of events do you have?
<DarkwingDuck> o/
<apachelogger> yo master DarkwingDuck
<bulldog98> valorie: LinuxTag2010 and 11 in Berlin
<DarkwingDuck> Sorry I'm late.
<valorie> or is it more translations and documentation
<bulldog98> http://linuxtag.org
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: need to talk after meeting
<valorie> I'm here for ya
<bulldog98> valorie: It’s user support in a forum and news
<valorie> so you don't do release parties and such?
<bulldog98> valorie: we live in Germany, Switzerland and Austria geting a release party done is horor
<valorie> Linuxtag looks great
<bulldog98> it was great
<bulldog98> as apachelogger knows I also attended DS and I think I meet you valorie at meal
<apachelogger> you attended DS?
<apachelogger> DS is a blur to me
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes 
<apachelogger> bummer
<valorie> I'll have to look at the pictures
<bulldog98> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel and me sang together
<bulldog98> We will rock you
<valorie> I suggest that next time you attend an event, you get a good picture for your wiki pages
<valorie> :-)
 * bulldog98 is considering that
<valorie> or a vid of singing!
<apachelogger> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/DSCF5811.JPG
<bulldog98> second from right
<apachelogger> doesn't get much better than that ... a picture with shadeslayer not being busy for exams
<apachelogger> bulldog98: so, why do you think we should make you member?
<DarkwingDuck> bulldog98: what are your future plans for Kubuntu?
<bulldog98> I think I should get a member because I want to make offical, that I want to continue contributing and that I find the project awesome
<valorie> next Akademy/DS we need to have a kubuntu get-together
<bulldog98> valorie: that’s the plan :)
<bulldog98> Future:
<bulldog98> release the next version of Kubuntu (and have lots of good reviews)
 * claydoh apologizes for being late
<apachelogger> valorie: that was when that picture was made, you just were not around :P
<bulldog98> make an even better p release and continue until world domination is reached
<DarkwingDuck> :D 
<bulldog98> and even than we need to get better
<apachelogger> ealier you said you have done some coding... what did you code?
<bulldog98> as you know I did a little bit of zsh magic
<bulldog98> and I tried to fix that localasation bug in ksmserver
<bulldog98> that needs an other look
<bulldog98> I’m also thinking about doing a Doppelkopf game
<DarkwingDuck> bulldog98: how are you on bug triage/bug running?
<bulldog98> and I hack a bit on kubuntu-dev-tools
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what is the second best kde distro?
<bulldog98> DarkwingDuck: I did some when I did 4.7.1 and I closed quite some bugs
<bulldog98> apachelogger: fluffy :)
<valorie> yay for closed bugs!
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: we have enough council to vote?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: third?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: we always do
<bulldog98> I also did kdepim bug triaging before kdepim 4.6 came out
<bulldog98> apachelogger: Chakra
<apachelogger> bulldog98: why is that?
<bulldog98> http://chakra-project.org
<apachelogger> not what,... why :P
<bulldog98> because it’s better than we atm with limited internet ressources
<bulldog98> hopefully debdelta will change that
<bulldog98> also it’s quite fast and nice, the only thing that I really find annoying is that the artwork is not upstream artwork
<apachelogger> ScottK: any questions?
<apachelogger> oh, I have got one more
<apachelogger> bulldog98: do you intend to become kubuntu-dev?
<ScottK> Having uploaded approximately a bazillion 4.7.1 packages done by him, no.
<bulldog98> yes I’m planning to go that way, but I think it might take some time until I’m ready
<apachelogger> ok, thank you
<apachelogger> ScottK, DarkwingDuck: let's vote if there are no more questions
<ScottK> Anyone else?
<DarkwingDuck> I've asked what I wanted to
<DarkwingDuck> His work speaks for itself
<ScottK> +1 from me.
<DarkwingDuck> +1
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> +2 :P (actually neversfelde asked me to +1 for him too)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: congratulations and welcome to the family :)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: thanks
<bulldog98> :)
 * bulldog98 dances a kubuntu member dance
<DarkwingDuck> Woot!
<DarkwingDuck> Congrats bulldog98 
<valorie> +1 from me if I'm permitted to vote
<bulldog98> DarkwingDuck: thanks
<valorie> just plain +1 if I'm not
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: membership mail should be reaching you soon, bulldog98@kubuntu.org/ubuntu.com should become active within the next couple of days
<apachelogger> for other benefits look at the wiki page somewhere
<bulldog98> apachelogger: kool
 * bulldog98 already saw that
<apachelogger> ScottK: wanna discuss the l10n stuff?
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: PM
<apachelogger> any other business?
<bulldog98> btw I putted some 4.7.1 stuff into ppa/staging could someone put l10n into it?
<apachelogger> l10n goes to archive directly
<bulldog98> k
<apachelogger> well, if there is nothing else
<apachelogger> thanks everyone for attending, congrats to bulldog98, and hope to see you all at UDS
<ScottK> Congrats
<bulldog98> why is that happening? I know qmake is installed https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+build/2783263/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.perlqt_4%3A4.7.1-0ubuntu1%7Enatty1%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bulldog98> ScottK: kthx
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect - 11.10 Beta 1 Released | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html  | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Congratulations to bulldog98
<valorie> congratulations bulldog98
<bulldog98> valorie: thanks
<apachelogger> bulldog98: update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/qmake-qt3 to provide /usr/bin/qmake (qmake) in auto mode.
<bulldog98> ah
<apachelogger> I believe you should find out why qt3-dev-tools is installed
<bulldog98> is perlqt needed for anything?
<apachelogger> using Qt in perl I suppose
<ScottK>  .
<bulldog98> noting than perlkde
<bulldog98> hm I’ll put that back and do one other package, than I need to go to be
<bambee>  bulldog98: congrats!
<bulldog98> +d
<bambee> :D
<bulldog98> bambee: thanks
<ScottK> bulldog98: You should be able to push your branch now.
 * bulldog98 will do that
<bulldog98> ScottK: with ~ppa1?
<ScottK> bulldog98: NO.
<ScottK> Err No.
<bulldog98> ok so only ubuntu2 that was what I thought would be right
<ScottK> This is the kwin change, right?
<bulldog98> yep
<ScottK> Make sure to merge with the other changes already there.
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Jonathan Kolberg * 562 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Added the kwin performance patch
<bulldog98> yeah worked
<ScottK> Congratulations again.
<claydoh> congrats  bulldog98!
<bulldog98> thanks
 * yofel totally missed the discussion and congrats bulldog98 on membership
 * bulldog98 thanks yofel :)
 * bulldog98 goes to bed g8
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-14
<valorie> is Muon our package manager by default in 11.10?
<valorie> downloading the 11.10 isos is so incredibly slow -- why didn't I start torrenting last week?
<tsimpson> valorie: looking at kubuntu-desktop, I'd say "yes"
<jussi> apachelogger: !! I found a job for you... http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang=fi&jobID=7776326&index=553&anchor=7776326 (scroll down for english)
<jussi> (the job title says "Ice princess") :D
<valorie> well, I've given up on my liveUSB etc. and am just making my netbook Oneiric
<valorie> wish me luck
 * valorie could be Mrs. Gingerbread
<bambee> morning
<ejat> morning bambee
<apachelogger> jussi: I could do that
<jussi> :D
<apachelogger> debfx, yofel_: did someone fix startkde yet?
<danimo> is there a doc on how to backport a package from sid to ubuntu?
<danimo> (any version, really)
<danimo> just replace the files?
<apachelogger> danimo: depends on what version is in ubuntu and what version is in sid... if the ubuntu version diverges from debian you'd get the debian version the ubuntu version is based on, diff those two, then get the new debian version and apply the diff
<apachelogger> no idea if we have documentation on that
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/Merging-and-Syncing that might be as close as it gets
<danimo> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> danimo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<danimo> apachelogger: I noticed that icecc needs some love. getting in touch with fabo
<apachelogger> that seems more useful
<bambee> see kde-packagers (performance related bugfix in kwin for kde 4.6), we could import this patch to kubuntu-ppa/ppa ... no?
<apachelogger> danimo: I think the 11.10 icecc should be in line with debian again, natty might indeed need some love
<apachelogger> bambee: see mail on kubuntu-devel :P
<danimo> apachelogger: we have builders as old as 8.04
<danimo> apachelogger: (yay for backwards compat!)
<apachelogger> oh dear
<danimo> apachelogger: what can you do?
<apachelogger> 8.04? I do not even think that is supported anymore :S
<danimo> apachelogger: it's LTS
<apachelogger> not for kubuntu :P
<danimo> apachelogger: that's not relevant, we do not use any gui packages
<danimo> apachelogger: they are purely builders
<apachelogger> ah, fair enough then
<bambee> apachelogger: "I think we have enough feedback to move the patch into Oneiric." ?
<apachelogger> bambee: I should hope someone pushes it to the bzr branches
<apachelogger> or more likely someone already did
 * bambee checks
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/AsYcU.png :D :D
<apachelogger> good times
<danimo> apachelogger: but even sid/oneiric are missing icecc features in the init script
<apachelogger> danimo: oh, you should definitely talk to fabo then
<danimo> apachelogger: yepp, waiting for him to return from a meeting
<apachelogger> kthx
<bambee> apachelogger: kubuntu-ppa/ppa contains nothing about this fix. I will import it after dinner
<apachelogger> bambee: you mean backport to versions older than natty?
<bambee> or maybe we could import it to natty-updates... don't know (it's an important fix...)
<bambee> or both 
<apachelogger> updates makes more sense IMHO
<apachelogger> backports ppa will get the fix with 4.7.2
<didrocks> debfx: thanks for the fix!
<ScottK> apachelogger: What's the deal for phonon-xine?  Should it be removed?
<apachelogger> yes
<ScottK> bambee: I think it's fine to push the kwin performance thing to kde 4.6.5 in the PPA.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.  Will do.
<bambee> ScottK: not in natty-updates ? some user might use archives and not the ppa :)
<ScottK> bambee: We need to get 4.6.5 into -updates.  That's how we solve that.
<bambee> ohh
<bambee> right
<bambee> I agree now
<apachelogger> bambee, ScottK: someone needs to backport http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-workspace.git&a=commit&h=fc34fa863f7b61fd32ae6736be925db20bae950a
<apachelogger> first step towards fixing root-only kcms
<ScottK> apachelogger: If only there were a Kubuntu developer that was familiar with the patch ...
 * apachelogger is busy fixing systemsettings upstream
<apachelogger> also I still have no flat
<apachelogger> eeeh
 * apachelogger needs a cig
<ScottK> apachelogger: Then it's fortunate that smoking is allowed under the bridge.
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> do we have any kcms other than partitionmanager and userconfig that need root?
<ScottK> Not that I know of, but there's legions of stuff I don't know, so take it FWIW.
<debfx> apachelogger: nope, I haven't worked on startkde
<ryanakca> ScottK: We're seeing progress from the sysadmins on that RT ticket :)
<ScottK> ryanakca: Excellent.
<apachelogger> also http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-workspace.git&a=commit&h=a80fd773d376a715f5d1a5320b0a40c8e954d2da needs to be applied
<fabo> ScottK: debfx: what about a FFe for Qt Creator 2.3.0?
<fabo> debfx: have you disabled the QML Designer because it fails to build on armel?
<ScottK> fabo: If you think it's the right thing to do and have packages, have tested, etc, I'd say sounds reasonable.
<apachelogger> bambee: do we have a FFe for bluedevil yet?
<debfx> fabo: yes, we've disabled it on armel
<debfx> https://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTCREATORBUG-5547
<fabo> debfx: ok, it should be fixed in 2.3.0
<fabo> ScottK: I have the package ready and tested
<fabo> need to check the arm build to make sure QTCREATORBUG-5547 is fixed
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> debfx: Generally we shouldn't remove a package from an architecture for temporary issues like that.  Leaving it FTBFS is better so if the bug is fixed in an later upload you don't have to mess with the architecture list.
<debfx> ScottK: which package are you talking about?
<ScottK> debfx: qtcreator.
<ScottK> Nevermind if I misunderstood what you said.
<debfx> we haven't removed it, just disabled the qmldesigner plugin
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> Nevermind me then.
 * ScottK goes for more coffee.
<skfin> +1
<skfin> for coffee
<skfin> continue.
<bambee> apachelogger: assuming I've assigned the FFe to the wrong project (just assuming :P), I need to re-assign it to the "ubuntu" project right? (there are too many ubuntu related project through launchpad :\)
 * bambee has assigned the bug to "Launchpad itself" o.O
 * bambee hides
<micahg> bambee: at least now you can easily move stuff from project -> distro
 * bambee blames himself
<debfx> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/revision/564
<bambee> apachelogger: bug 849936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 849936 in Ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception for bluedevil 1.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849936
 * ScottK thought from the ML there were still some unresolved questions?
<ScottK> Ice creaming is working again on the arm boxen: ICECC[23972] 12:54:25: Compiled on 192.168.111.101
<debfx> is anyone interested in writing a script that generates rebuild uploads of the kde sc packages and pushes the changes to bzr?
<debfx> otherwise we have to do that manually :/
<ScottK> Who was working on digikam?  IIRC we still need that one.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping ping
<shadeslayer> so i hear you wanted a iCal parser
<shadeslayer> and oh
<shadeslayer> what is this i see
<shadeslayer> hackfests @ UDS ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: would it be acceptable to write a qt wrapper around libical?
<apachelogger> debfx: cheers
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: aye
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it might be even better to just us a javascript only solution
<apachelogger> surely there is some js impl for turning ical into json objects
<shadeslayer> oh .. uh .. i'm not that well versed with js
<apachelogger> which would be a good enough solution IMHO
<shadeslayer> there's a perl parser i can see
<shadeslayer> but thats pretty much it
<apachelogger> http://code.google.com/p/ijp/
<shadeslayer> ohk
<shadeslayer> interesting :D
<apachelogger> not that it'd be the best solution
<apachelogger> were just thinking yesterday
<apachelogger> doing the parsing in JS might not be all the inefficient
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i think C++ as the backend for the parser would be faster ... just a thought, no proof to back that theory
<apachelogger> it certainly would be, but I am not sure it would be sufficent
<apachelogger> I mean, if you can whip up a low effort ical wrapper that would just be fine
<apachelogger> of course doing it in js has the advantage that we need not worry about a dependency
<apachelogger> (FWIW libical is available on harmattan, but thinking about ultimate portability we'd have to have it available on other platforms)
<apachelogger> (other platforms being mostly symbian ^^)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> looking at the js ical parser I think we could just do the same in Qt
<apachelogger> we do not need full ical support for UDS schedule
<apachelogger> only need event support
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> rdieter: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-workspace.git&a=commit&h=a80fd773d376a715f5d1a5320b0a40c8e954d2da http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-workspace.git&a=commit&h=fc34fa863f7b61fd32ae6736be925db20bae950a kevin was pulling a captain obvious earlier, so I am not sure he is going to move away from the weird rootonly stuff
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect - 11.10 Beta 1 Released | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-flavor-kubuntu.html  | 4.7.1: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Congratulations to bulldog98
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so what do you want me to do ?
<apachelogger> select the best solution :P
<shadeslayer> and that library seems to have no active solution
<shadeslayer> s/solution/contributors/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "and that library seems to have no active contributors"
<shadeslayer> the one written in js
<shadeslayer> last release is in ... Feb 2008 @_@
<apachelogger> so?
<apachelogger> RFCs are not changing very often :P
<shadeslayer> well, no, but what about bugs in the library?
<apachelogger> we can fix em
<apachelogger> or you start writing a Qt parser for ical :P
<shadeslayer> qt wrapper for libical you mean :P
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> too fat
<shadeslayer> or do you mean design something from the ground up
<apachelogger> just reimplement that js thing in Qt
<shadeslayer> heh, for that i'll need to read the RFC myself :P
<apachelogger> as I said, we do not need the entire RFC
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> we only need to be able to parse events
<apachelogger> the thing does not have to do anything but parse the events and spit out a qlist<Event *>
<rdieter> apachelogger: thanks
<ScottK> fabo: Do you have an opinion on http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?msg=20;bug=640210 - I grepped the code a bit and it seems reasonable at a glance, but I'm no expert.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: question, i'm not sure i understand the 'Convert the js library to Qt' part
<shadeslayer> if its a js lib, can't you directly use it in yer QML app
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if it were working :P
<apachelogger> plus the code is a bit ewww
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> ew ew ew
<shadeslayer> regex ... in js 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: exactly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: my eyes burn
<apachelogger> https://bugreports.qt.nokia.com//browse/QTBUG-14645
<apachelogger> lol
<bulldog98> why does ubottu or kubotu not show a line for qt bugs?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://i.imgur.com/dvnrm.png
<apachelogger> bulldog98: ENOTIMPLEMENTED
<shadeslayer> sweet
<apachelogger> dreadfully slow though
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> also interestingly enough the parser algorithm uses recursion for lists
<debfx> apachelogger: I guess I should keep desktop-template-list in pkg-kde-tools for now so kde-l10n doesn't fall over it?
<apachelogger> or you fix kde-l10n :P
<debfx> yeah I'll fix it in bzr, but I don't want to upload all those packages for no reason
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there surely will be another release ^^
<debfx> not during this cycle
<bambee> does someone have an USB audio headset ?
<bambee> it works perfectly on natty with a great sound , however on oneiric I get strange sizzles :\
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://i.imgur.com/zap0I.png
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> show me the code
<apachelogger> you really dont wanna see
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but i want to :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: run before you see it, run :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you using that js lib>
<apachelogger> parts of it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kde:scratch/sitter/uds-qml 
<apachelogger> you better clone from git.kde.org as anongit apparently takes some time
<shadeslayer> right
 * apachelogger needs to buy cigs
<shadeslayer> *cough* qmake *cough*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw a simple readwhile parser would be way better than all the regex there
<apachelogger> ical has a block begin and end line, so you can simply do while (!blockend) parseLine(line)
<apachelogger> or something similar, that really can be done in way more readable code
<apachelogger> also using qobject you can do arbitary property injection if you want to
<apachelogger> though since we have a limited use case static Q_PROPERTIES would be totally sufficient
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> -> 
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: file:///home/shadeslayer/kde/uds-qml/build/qml/ubuntudevelopersummit/main.qml:1:1: module "QtQuick" version 1.1 is not installed 
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> yofel_: time to update project-neon-qt
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mind that you will also need the meego qt components
<apachelogger> along with the artwork (which is tricky to get unless you have either the emulator or a harmattan device)
<shadeslayer> fooey
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> easy enough to solve
<apachelogger> just write a desktop ui :P
<apachelogger> oh, actually
 * apachelogger whips one up
<shadeslayer> i be QML nub
<shadeslayer> and as much as i like the entire UI ... somehow js isn't really something i forsee learning :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: push'd
 * apachelogger points out that qml != javascript
<shadeslayer> sure, but most of it is :P
<apachelogger> in qml you do not use half the stuff of javascript
<apachelogger> since you do the business logic in cpp anyway
<apachelogger> so what is left is the declarative markup and maybe a couple of signal handlers
<apachelogger> now I could really use a design idea
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you tell me design idea
<shadeslayer> hmm ... well, you could do a grid like thing
<shadeslayer> and then when you touch a grid box, you get a list view of all the events for that day
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> as for what is actually shown in the grid boxes, i'm not swure what info we should sho
<apachelogger> also a grid?
<apachelogger> I mean
<apachelogger> there are 3 relevant data as I see it
<apachelogger> a) the day
<apachelogger> b) the room
<apachelogger> c) the track
<shadeslayer> time?
<apachelogger> well, day == time
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> i'll bbiab, need to run a errand
<Riddell> bulldog98: congratulations on getting membership, sorry I missed the meeting
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right, but then if you represent the all days in boxes, what info do you display in the box itself apart from the date?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not follow
<shadeslayer> hold on
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.8-snapshot/images/gridview-simple.png << we would have something like that right?
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> we can have whatever we want
<shadeslayer> true that
<apachelogger> I do however believe that a calendar like view might make most sense
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/9Pwty.png
<shadeslayer> nice
<shadeslayer> !find pull-lp-package
<shadeslayer> brr
<ubottu> Package/file pull-lp-package does not exist in natty
<bulldog98> Riddell: kthx
 * bulldog98 needs a hook for finding an host to build on
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: host to build on?
<shadeslayer> what does that mean? :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I have tree pc and all three should build one package each, so I need a hook or script to get a free host and run pbuilder on it
<bulldog98> would speedup my packaging nearly 3 times
<shadeslayer> or .. you could hook all of them together with icecc and speed up the builds
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: doesn’t work if main is amd64 and others are i386
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> fooey
 * bulldog98 guesses there is a bug either in icecc or pbuilder
<bulldog98> and I reported that as debian bug
<bulldog98> nice rebuilding for natty gives lots of missing in symbols
<shadeslayer> probably because of different gcc versions
<bulldog98> could be. I just patch that stuff in and check if something rdepends on it
<bulldog98> and is not rebuild
<shadeslayer> and where is Quintasan these days?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: Microsoft send guys to cut his inet off
<shadeslayer> oh .. 
<bulldog98> :)
 * shadeslayer dispatches some penguins to ward off the MS people
<bulldog98> no some workers did something wrong and he has no access
<shadeslayer> ouch
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: they’ll need some time until they are near Quintasan
<bulldog98> shadeslayer:  640199@bugs.debian.org
<bulldog98> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=640199
<ubottu> Debian bug 640199 in icecc "icecc builds local if building in an i386 pbuilder on amd64 and useing ccache" [Normal,Open]
<shadeslayer> right, sawn
 * shadeslayer shakes his fist at rfc 5245
<bulldog98> !search rfc 5245
<ubottu> Found: 
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> ~google rfc 5245
<kubotu> Results for rfc 5245: 1. RFC 5245 - Interactive Connectivity Establishment (ICE): A Protocol ...: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5245 | 2. RFC 5245 on Interactive Connectivity Establishment (ICE): A ...: http://www.ietf.org/mail-archive/web/ietf-announce/current/msg07383.html | 3. Information on RFC 5245: http://www.rfc-editor.org/info/rfc5245
<bulldog98> nice kubotu, bad ubottu
<charlie-tca> I have to ask. Is Kubuntu going to have an accessible installer this cycle, or did it get postponed to LTS?
<bulldog98> fregl: ping ^
<rbelem> ScottK, kdelibs active-development branch merged into KDE/4.7 :-D
<rbelem> ScottK, we don't need to separate the dev packages anymore
<ScottK> Well, that seems to break compatiblity a bit, but OK.
<rbelem> ScottK, notmart is working to merge kde-runtime active-development
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> When will it be done?
<rbelem> ScottK, he made the kdelibs today
<ScottK> Beta 2 freeze is tomorrow.
<rbelem> ScottK, and already started kde-runtime
<ScottK> charlie-tca: I don't think maco ended up getting a lot done on that.
<charlie-tca> Okay, There's always next cycle
<maco> back when the installer didnt run i had time :P
<bulldog98> !find soprano
<ubottu> Found: libsmokesoprano-dev, libsmokesoprano3, libsmokesopranoclient3, libsmokesopranoserver3, libsoprano-dbg, libsoprano-dev, libsoprano-doc, libsoprano2.0-cil, libsoprano4, soprano-daemon (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=soprano&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<bulldog98> !find libsoprano-dev
<ubottu> Found: libsoprano-dev
<bulldog98> !show libsoprano-dev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about show libsoprano-dev
<bulldog98> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bulldog98> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<bulldog98> doesn’t ubottu has a man page?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: its a suppybot i think
<shadeslayer> or sth thats spelled like that
<shadeslayer> !find suppybot
<ubottu> Package/file suppybot does not exist in natty
<shadeslayer> !info supybot
<ubottu> supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.4.1.ds-2 (natty), package size 430 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<charlie-tca> !ubottu, tell bulldog98 about yourself
<ubottu> bulldog98, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: ^
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I simply want to get to know the version of a package in natty
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: use !info 
<charlie-tca> bulldog98:  just use !info PACKAGENAME
<shadeslayer> charlie-tca: hah, that as neat
<bulldog98> !info libsoprano-dev
<ubottu> libsoprano-dev (source: soprano): development files for the Soprano RDF framework. In component main, is extra. Version 2.5.63+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1.1 (natty), package size 107 kB, installed size 1376 kB
 * shadeslayer forgot what he was doing
<charlie-tca> Those !info things are always for the latest release, so if you need a different one, add it after package
<charlie-tca> !info libsoprano-dev lucid
<shadeslayer> ah right, kde-wallpapers
<ubottu> libsoprano-dev (source: soprano): development files for the Soprano RDF framework. In component main, is extra. Version 2.4.2+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 109 kB, installed size 1364 kB
<shadeslayer> charlie-tca: can we get the info for the current development release in the devel channels?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> just add oneiric instead of lucid
<shadeslayer> charlie-tca: my question was, can oneiric be made default for devel channels?
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> I don'
<shadeslayer> today is not my day to phrase questions/replies
<charlie-tca> I don't know, most people prefer not to have the development release there
 * bulldog98 thinks he also has to backport soprano to get pykde4 compiling
<shadeslayer> ah, in that case, chuck it
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: should I adjust the dep in bzr?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: if it builds with older soprano, then yes
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: if cmake says you *need* newer soprano, i can backport it right now
<shadeslayer> hmm
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: cmake doesn’t says that, but that’s what I read from the buildlog
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: can you pastebin this somewhere? I don't understand what you're trying to do :)
<shadeslayer> like i said, today is not my day :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I’m trying that, but batpaste laggs
<bulldog98> or my inet
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: use kpaste :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: where is it in?
<shadeslayer> alias kpaste='pastebinit -b http://paste.kde.org'
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: nice
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/689457/
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: -- Found Soprano: /usr/include  .. looks just fine
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: look to the place, where the build fails
<shadeslayer> aw
<shadeslayer> this needs to be fixed in pykde as well
<shadeslayer> because CMake should fail if it can't find proper version
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: soprano needs backport, which is a PITA itself
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: http://paste.kde.org/121411/
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I should patch batpaste to be something like that: http://paste.kde.org/121417
<bulldog98> and nice log
<bulldog98> maybe we should patch batpaste to be something like the above
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: lets look at that over the weekend then
<bulldog98> then I could also unify the completion into _pasteing and add #compdef batpaste kpaste
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I’m not at home on Saturday
<shadeslayer> oh ok, Monday then
 * bulldog98 has lots of time on Monday
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: don’t hurry with the backport pykde isn’t that important
<bulldog98> perlqt is neither
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: thats alright, i'm taking my time :P
<shadeslayer> found the issue tho
<bulldog98> so marble is up
<shadeslayer> will upload in a couple of minutes if it builds fine
<bulldog98> mean while I’ll upload kde-baseapps
<bulldog98> btw couldn’t we split the packaging into to tables and include them?
<bulldog98> wiki Packaging TODO
<bulldog98> note to myself add an -b option to kgetsource (for backporting -> set different release etc)
<shadeslayer> bonkers : /usr/include/rasqal/rasqal.h:910:81: error: 'raptor_message_handler' has not been declared
<shadeslayer> !info librasqal2 oneiric
<ubottu> Package librasqal2 does not exist in oneiric
<shadeslayer> !info librasqal3-dev
<ubottu> Package librasqal3-dev does not exist in natty
<shadeslayer> !info librasqal3-dev oneiric
<ubottu> librasqal3-dev (source: rasqal): Rasqal RDF query library development libraries and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.26-1 (oneiric), package size 231 kB, installed size 836 kB
<shadeslayer> there we go
<shadeslayer> that needs a backport now
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i'm off to sleep, cya
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: cya and good sleep
<shadeslayer> will look at this on friday since i have 0 time tomorrow
<shadeslayer> ciao
<debfx> apachelogger: do you want to the keep the SVNURL and SVNREV stuff in the debian/rules file of kde-l10n?
<debfx> it's only used by the get-desktop targets but there is also an empty get-messages
<apachelogger> better leave it there
<apachelogger> you never know when we need it again
<bulldog98> yofel_: again new digikam release http://www.digikam.org/drupal/node/624
<ScottK> We need to get digikam 2.0 at least.
<BarkingFish> !info ttf-me-quran
<ubottu> Package ttf-me-quran does not exist in natty
<BarkingFish> oh whoop... this is good.  I need that for a program I'm wanting to run, it's listed as a depend and we don't have it packaged :)
<lunarcloud> hey guys, I can't talk much at the moment, but I wanted to report back where I was with the release announcements. 
<lunarcloud> i've done some work on the beta 2 announcement in the wiki
<lunarcloud> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Beta2/Kubuntu
<lunarcloud> and i've got a draft of the release announcement on google docs
<lunarcloud> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1H0tjlWrnTVqpZNbrGbJYzNXWMUASBwZ3zZs__SFEdgU/edit?hl=en_US
<lunarcloud> let me know what you think. I'm off and on with irc - but email at samuelsarette@linux.com is always a good way to reach me.
<lunarcloud> ttyl :)
<apachelogger> lunarcloud: cool
<apachelogger> lunarcloud: but why not write it on the wiki directly? :)
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I see you will be attending after all. :P
<apachelogger> attending who?
<DarkwingDuck> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-P
<lunarcloud> yea, not a bad idea - i wasn't sure of what to do for that because It's intended for the website's release announcement. 
<lunarcloud> I thought that was separate from the wiki stuff as it's more official 
<apachelogger> lunarcloud: we traditionally do not put beta announcements on the website direclty
<apachelogger> or alpha and rc for that matter
 * apachelogger is not quite sure why
<lunarcloud> no, the first one is the beta 2 one, which is on the website
<lunarcloud> the second is what's intended for release
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: which raises the question whom I get to spoon with
<lunarcloud> lol
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: have you registered on LP yet?
<lunarcloud> yea
<lunarcloud> ~lunarcloud
<lunarcloud> https://launchpad.net/~lunarcloud
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: I dunno where
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: http://uds.ubuntu.com/register
<DarkwingDuck> If you want me a roomie, I didn't request anyone :P:P
<lunarcloud> oh, sorry - launchpad thing intended for other. getting used to irc...
<lunarcloud> but yes, the other document isn't on the wiki because the release announcement is on the website directly and i don't have a process for that
<lunarcloud> apachelogger: is the google doc an okay place for the final release announcement - or is there a more typical place?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: I think we should have a competition on who gets to room with me
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: what do I do on that page if I do not have no travel info yet?
<lunarcloud> apachelogger: well, until a better place for it is found - my proposed final release announcement is here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1H0tjlWrnTVqpZNbrGbJYzNXWMUASBwZ3zZs__SFEdgU/edit?hl=en_US
<lunarcloud> apachelogger: and this internet connection is really wonky
<DarkwingDuck> Ahhh, righto
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I would wait till after you have you flight info
<apachelogger> kk
<apachelogger> gives us time to work on the roomie competition :P
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: you know who else from Kubuntu is planning on being there?
<DarkwingDuck> I know Riddell will be there.
<apachelogger> valorie I think
<apachelogger> Quintasan depends on whether he will get a visa IIRC
<DarkwingDuck> jussi and ScottK wont be able to make it
<apachelogger> no scott? :O
<apachelogger> zomg
<apachelogger> great, so I need to find a new drinking partner too :S
<jmichaelx> i just installed a round of kde 4.6.5 updates from the kubuntu ppa, which totally hosed my desktop. would anyone here know anything about this?
<jmichaelx> also, this is not the first time i've had my desktop trashed by kubuntu ppa updates.... is there any testing done with these updates before they are rolled out? sometimes it sure does not seem like it
<ScottK> jmichaelx: Looks like bambee is your person.  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1940627/+listing-archive-extra
<jmichaelx> ScottK: ty
<ScottK> That said, the patch was from the upstream kwin developer and so I'd be suprised if that was really it.
<bambee> jmichaelx: what is your problem exactly?
<ScottK> In fact it looks like it would have zero effect if effects are disabled.
<ScottK> jmichaelx: Do you still have problems if desktop effects are disabled?
<jmichaelx> bambee: i installed the updates to 4.6.5 from the kubuntu ppa a few hours ago, and now my kde desktop is basically gone
<jmichaelx> ScottK: i have no way to enable them/disable them now... no way to get to menu
<ScottK> Well they will generally disable themselves if there are problems, so I doubt that's it.
<jmichaelx> i could edit the config file... but it is saying it cannot find any widgets.... desktop view, etc
<jmichaelx> i have no panel, no background, although there are black boxes where widgets should be
<ScottK> Wild.
<jmichaelx> strangely though, yakuake works, lol
<jmichaelx> and has transparency
<bambee> jmichaelx: does krun (ALT+F2) work?
<jmichaelx> bambee: i will have to fire the machine back up to check... will let you know here in several minutes
<bambee> it works just fine on my laptop o.O
<jmichaelx> bambee: and you are running 4.6.5?
<bambee> yes
<bambee> my laptop is on natty and uses kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<jmichaelx> bambee: same here
<jmichaelx> yes,krunner works
<jmichaelx> bambee: was there something you were thinking i should tryto start in krunner? like i said, i also have yakuake terminal
<bambee> nothing weird in ~/.xsession-errors?
<jmichaelx> lemme check
<ScottK> So to answer your first question, he did test it ...
<ScottK> Also what type of video? Intel/Nvidia/ATI?
<jmichaelx> ScottK: intel
<jmichaelx> bambee: there are tons of problems being reported in .xsession-errors
<bambee> jmichaelx: could you paste it ? (use pastebinit)
<bambee> please
<jmichaelx> bambee: a lot of messages saying that icons not found, wallpapers not found, containment not found, etc
<bambee> does not make sense, assuming kwin effects are broken it should at least disable compositing... :\
<jmichaelx> bambee: grrr... i would, although i have no network access on this thing atm
<jmichaelx> bambee: like i said, it looks like kwin effects are working. yakuake and krunner both have transparency
<bambee> o.O
<ScottK> I think you have another problem and it's only co-incidence the kwin change hit today.
<ScottK> We should figure it out though.
<bambee> plasma probably...
<bambee> jmichaelx: can you start plasma-desktop by hand from yakuake?
<bambee> (assuming you use plasma-desktop)
<bambee> jmichaelx: ?
<Guest19615> bambee: this is jmichaelx. here is my .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/689582/
<jmichaelx> bambee: i can try that. fortunately i have lxde installed on this laptop as well, so was able to get network there
<bambee> KServiceTypeTrader is borked apparently
<jmichaelx> bambee: i ran 'plasma-desktop'. nothing happened
<bambee> apachelogger: opinion?
<apachelogger> file:///usr/lib/qt4/imports/com/nokia/extras/ListDelegate.qml:49: Unable to assign [undefined] to QString text
<apachelogger> all I have opinions about
<jmichaelx> something new breaks for me in kde nearly every day... although most of my complaints have to do with kde4.7
<apachelogger> if someone were to provide a summary of what I should have an opinion on that would probably help the opinionism
<bambee> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/689582/
<bambee> jmichaelx: pasted his ~/.xsession-errors and it's http://paste.ubuntu.com/689582/
 * jmichaelx hates kde 4.7
<bambee> nothing works
<bambee> on natty
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> this all seems royally fckd
<jmichaelx> lol
<apachelogger> rm -rf ~/.kde/cache-*
<jmichaelx> ok
<apachelogger> best run kbuildsycoca4 after that
<apachelogger> see if that throws suspicious warnings
<apachelogger> bambee: are you coming to UDS?
<bambee> apachelogger: don't know yet, I start to work for my employer the 1st october... I cannot really go on vacations the 31th october :\
 * apachelogger doesn't see why TBH
<apachelogger> might be a french thing
<jmichael_laptop> apachelogger: bambee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/689591/
<apachelogger> eh?
<jmichaelx> yea, kbuildsycoca4 certainly threw a few errors
<apachelogger> how can you ahve a ksycoca if you deleted the cache dir?
<jmichaelx> dunno
<apachelogger> oh, hold on, that might actually just have removed the link
<apachelogger> fooey
<jmichaelx> ahh
<apachelogger> rm -rf /var/tmp/kdecache-$USER
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> rm -rf /var/tmp/kdecache-$USER/*
<apachelogger> better yet
<jmichaelx> ok, bbib
<jmichaelx> apachelogger: that brough back much of my desktop.... although i have no panel (so no task manager/sys tray/etc)
<apachelogger> kdebugdialog
<apachelogger> turn on everything
<apachelogger> log out
<apachelogger> back in again
<apachelogger> then paste your xession-errors
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/uds-qml.mp4
<claydoh> apachelogger: can I get that for android?  ;)
<apachelogger> no
<claydoh> hmpf!
<apachelogger> actually you could
<apachelogger> its only using qt currently, so it is possible to deploy it in android
 * claydoh has narrowed his android phone choices from 213427771 phones doown to 2
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: oh, yeah, claydoh is attending
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: also he did not add himself to the wiki page yet, so you should get the whip
<claydoh> which page?
 * claydoh scrolls back
<apachelogger> the spec page I emailed about
<claydoh> ahhh that is probably stick in the middle of literally 150 identical/duplicate emails on that account
<claydoh> kmail2 is so fun sometimes
<claydoh> make that 150*5 different messages
<jmichael_laptop> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/689604/
<claydoh> so who wants to be my roomie?
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> ok, i just added a new panel, so all is at least working atm.... many thx for all the help
<apachelogger> claydoh: we are having some entertainment competition to decide who gets to spoon with him
<apachelogger> whom
 * apachelogger really should go to bed
<claydoh> spoon with whom?
<apachelogger> yuz
<claydoh> apachelogger: I am a big teddy bear I guess
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I am a famous person :P
<apachelogger> clearly I win
 * apachelogger feels like his eyes might pop out any minute
<apachelogger> also I just broke my plasma
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-15
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/YtM9Z.png <-- famous
<claydoh> pretty:)
<claydoh> I think I will toss a coin to pick my phone
<apachelogger> claydoh: http://www.sylloge.com/5k/entries/162/
<apachelogger> much bettar
<claydoh> naw it has to be low-tech
<claydoh> plus i have to decide which is yes and which is no :)
<apachelogger> just go "should I buy the phone x oh mighty universial decison maker?"
<claydoh> battery life and much better screen vs  slightly better camera/flash and nicer feel to the case
<apachelogger> battery life and screen tops everything IMHO
<claydoh> I think better screen and battery win, as I am outdoors a lot
<lunarcloud> for anyone who was looking at and/or editing the google doc associated with the upcoming release announcement, a google docs bug forced me to backup and recreate the document (i know how not to reproduce). So it's now located: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nQobLCdkgk5QZK3qgIIJ3X1J_rZXeZT5ZsYAsCXL8IU/edit?hl=en_US with full edit access.
<DarkwingDuck> I prolly ought to come up with a session or two
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse_: ping
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: ping
 * DarkwingDuck sighs
<claydoh> DarkwingDuck: why so sad?
<DarkwingDuck> claydoh: People playing with the docs have not been filling out the work items.
<DarkwingDuck> So, I have to review almost all of them instead of what hasn't been done.
<DarkwingDuck> Can someone bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs and tell me the active revision?
<tsimpson> DarkwingDuck: wouldn't "bzr revno lp:kubuntu-docs" tell you that?
<DarkwingDuck> I got my issues worked out.
<valorie> DarkwingDuck: pong
<valorie> sorry, I had guests
<valorie> and freenode kicked me off anyway
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: awesome. I answered my own questions.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: You're not going to be in Orlando? :(
<valorie> I forgot to apply
<valorie> :(
<valorie> thought I had a few more days
<valorie> but I didn't
<DarkwingDuck> :( bugger
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'm going to be up for a while.
<DarkwingDuck> I have to figure out what all jjesse did on the docs.
<valorie> I'm getting back to work on them in a sec
<valorie> downloaded the checking thingie, and have been looking at the docs
<valorie> I've found one broken image link
<valorie> dunno what to do about it though
<valorie> oops
<valorie>   /kubuntu/docs/audio/C/burning.html - no first image
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: did you finish Audio, bugs, CLI, Contact, contribute and basics?
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: ^^
<valorie> yes, but I just found a problem in bugs
<valorie> which I will fix right now
<DarkwingDuck> Okay cool.
<valorie> I got errors again last night
<valorie> are they already pushed?
<DarkwingDuck> Yes
<valorie> it doesn't like me uploading more than one file, i guess
<DarkwingDuck> This is what I've been complaining about people not updating https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-documentation-review
<valorie> should I have different names for each thing or something?
<DarkwingDuck> I got it updated though
<valorie> I updated that every time though!
<valorie> maybe it didn't take my input?
<valorie> it looked like it did......
<valorie> shi*, there are a lot of TODOs
<valorie> ;(
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, you have to click the green checkmark when you are finished.
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I brewed a fresh pot.
<DarkwingDuck> By tomorrow I'll update the POT files and build
<DarkwingDuck> THey hand off to translations.
<DarkwingDuck> s/THey/then/
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck meant: "then hand off to translations."
<micahg> can someone tell me what type of warning they get in konqueror with this website: https://www.aivd.nl
<DarkwingDuck> micahg: give me a sec
<DarkwingDuck> micahg: http://imm.io/9cAa
<micahg> :(, that's what I want to see
<DarkwingDuck> Sorry
<micahg> hmm, maybe it's just a 4.6/4.7 difference
<micahg> I get that in maverick now
<micahg> DarkwingDuck: thanks for the help
<fabo> ScottK: I have the sslv2 issue in my todo. I think there's a better way to resolve the issue
<DarkwingDuck> micahg: I'm getting the error in Firefox as well. I can just ignore it in FF
<micahg> DarkwingDuck: right, in QT, it's a straight blacklist, in Firefox the blacklist was conditional on when the cert was issued whether or not it could be ignored
<DarkwingDuck> Righto
<ScottK> fabo: OK.  We're getting very close to the end here, so any suggestions you have I'd greatly appreciate.  We probably only have about two or three more shots to upload Qt before release.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: YOu are not going to be able to make it to Orlando, correct?
<ScottK> It's very unlikely at this point.
<DarkwingDuck> :(
<DarkwingDuck> very sad
 * micahg is saddened by that as well, who else am I going to stay up to 4 in the morning talking to :)
<DarkwingDuck> I'll be there :P
<micahg> please say hi :)
<DarkwingDuck> Oh I will... We need to schedule a kubuntu picture meeting time.
<valorie> I would say that I'll fly on my own dime, but it's RIGHT after the doc camp and mentor summit
<valorie> so bad timing, even if I was sponsored
<valorie> DarkwingDuck: I can no longer edit https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-documentation-review
<valorie> is it locked, or what?
<valorie> am gonna work on desktop
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: It shouldn't be... are you logged into LP?
<valorie> yes
<DarkwingDuck> strange...
<valorie> perhaps i should log out and in again?
<valorie> I just requested merge for bugs
<DarkwingDuck> It should let you edit under the "Whiteboard" section
<valorie> again
<DarkwingDuck> URL for the merge request?
<valorie> oh, now it's letting me
<valorie> https://code.launchpad.net/~valorie-zimmerman/kubuntu-docs/valorieEdits/+merge/75478
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: revision 231
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=231&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 231 | Coolo: removed the removed gif files
<DarkwingDuck> ubottu: you suck at life
<ubottu> DarkwingDuck: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkwingDuck> ubottu: I know I know.
<ubottu> DarkwingDuck: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone in here actually used Krita?
<DarkwingDuck> Like, is it stable enough to include in documentation?
<DarkwingDuck> WTF?
<DarkwingDuck> Krita requires KOffice?
<ScottK> It's part of koffice.
<DarkwingDuck> Interesting.
<DarkwingDuck> I had forgotten that.
<DarkwingDuck> How stable is it?
<shadeslayer> hey guys, morning
<shadeslayer> hey valorie
<DarkwingDuck> Morning
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: You ever used Krita?
<shadeslayer> nope
<valorie> hi shadeslayer
<valorie> I saw it demoed at DS
<valorie> looked pretty damn cool
<valorie> Krita is a part of Calligra, as I recall
<valorie> KDE should be providing the documentation
<shadeslayer> valorie: Google won't allow me to stay for the Mentor Summit, carols said it was a mentors only event :'(
<valorie> right, mentors and admins
<shadeslayer> yeah 
<valorie> but you'll be there for doc camp, right?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> if i get the visa :P
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I'm looking forward to both
<shadeslayer> :D
<valorie> but I'll bet it will be exhausting too
<shadeslayer> just have to figure out accomodation for the 22nd now
<valorie> so I'm sort of glad that I'm not going to orlando
<shadeslayer> haha 
<valorie> but oh, I want to be there anyway
<valorie> i just wish there was more time between
<valorie> one week between CLS/OSCON and flying to Berlin was NOT enough
<shadeslayer> valorie: i found some awesome flights this time, they take only 18 hours
<valorie> heh
<valorie> 25 hours to Berlin
<valorie> sec
<shadeslayer> maybe i should borrow apachelogger's spaceship this time
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: Doc Camp?
<valorie> yes, the week before the Mentor's Summit
<valorie> GSoC spinoff, I guess
<valorie> it's the first time they've done it
<nigelb> shadeslayer: you took 25 hours to berlin?
<valorie> I'm in the same team as shadeslayer - we'll be working on documenting how to get involved in KDE
<jussi> shadeslayer: spaceships are for people from the past, we need a teleporter
<valorie> Seattle is a looooong ways from Berlin
 * micahg would be happy with a shuttlecraft
<valorie> I did have a two hour or so layover in New Jersey
<valorie> there is no more KDE Menu editor, am I correct?
<valorie> because the Kickoff is now just a plasma widget, right?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: eh no, that would be valorie :P
<valorie> oops, no
<nigelb> YOu guys have no imagination. Or forgot Star Trek.
<nigelb> I just want my own personal transporter :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> spaceships are more cooler
<nigelb> but slower
<shadeslayer> so? 
<shadeslayer> much more fun tho :P
<nigelb> instant gratification is more win :P
<shadeslayer> and if i understand teleportation correctly, the actual you is lost and a clone is received at the other end :P
<nigelb> Don't get philosphical with technology :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<DarkwingDuck> Uggh
<jussi> oh yay for fun. all the things that are suposed to slide out from the panel slide from the top... fixes plskthxbai
<tsimpson> jussi: learn C++, then Qt, then KDE, kthxbye!
<tsimpson> and Python while you're at it :)
<DarkwingDuck> Yay!
<DarkwingDuck> Only 3 more docs
<jussi> tsimpson: AWW, dont be mean :(
<tsimpson> actually, learn C++, then Python. it's a lot easer once you know C++ and you won't fall into bad practices from learning an interpreted language first
<shadeslayer> ^^ true that
<valorie> putting up desktop, DarkwingDuck
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: i usually prototype my classes in python and then convert it into C++ 
<valorie> https://code.launchpad.net/~valorie-zimmerman/kubuntu-docs/valorieEdits/+merge/75485
<shadeslayer> uhm
<valorie> give me a hint as to what you'd like me to work on next
<shadeslayer> valorie: i see diff markers
<shadeslayer> +>>>>>>> MERGE-SOURCE
<valorie> what do you mean?
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: Yeah...
<DarkwingDuck> Toss that out and review all the docs. I went through and made a bunch of changes.
<DarkwingDuck> Look for three keys.
<DarkwingDuck> any spelling error. Any ref to KpackageKit and any ref to OpenOffice
<valorie> what?
<valorie> that was an hour of work
<valorie> bleah
<DarkwingDuck> :/
<DarkwingDuck> I made those changes :P:P
<DarkwingDuck> make sure you update your branch
<valorie> I did
<valorie> I've been following your doc guide religiously
<DarkwingDuck> revision 336?
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=336&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 336 | MRJ: Added new ported xlock screensavers from Emanuel Pirker <epirker@edu.uni-klu.ac.at>
<DarkwingDuck> ubottu: I hate you
<ubottu> DarkwingDuck: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> I'm not sure what you are asking
<DarkwingDuck> Should have marked it on the Work Items
<valorie> I did
<valorie> and saved that
<DarkwingDuck> It wasn't...
<valorie> :(
<valorie> oh, well
<valorie> ok, I'll go back to the review thing
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> I'm just looking for ref to KPackageKit and OpenOffice
<DarkwingDuck> Those need to be shot.
<DarkwingDuck> Replaced with Muon and LibreOffice
<valorie> I wanted it correct, and I made it correct
<DarkwingDuck> and if it's &menukpackagekit; it needs to be changed to &menusysmuon;
 * DarkwingDuck hugs valorie 
<DarkwingDuck> I'm sorry :(
 * valorie goes and makes a gin and tonic
 * DarkwingDuck yells at nixternal
<DarkwingDuck> I am so going to update these damn scripes
<DarkwingDuck> s/scripes/scripts/
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck meant: "I am so going to update these damn scripts"
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: hows it coming?
<valorie> delicious!
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Up for a lst minute review?
<DarkwingDuck> s/lst/last
<valorie> sure
<DarkwingDuck> Like I said... Just look through for refs to KPackageKit and OpenOffice
<valorie> tell me *exactly* what you want me to do
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to be re-writing these damn scripts
<valorie> which ones?
<DarkwingDuck> The validation and pot generation scripts
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to make it simplier to validate and make pot files.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> anyway, tell me exactly what to do and I'll do it
<valorie> no more wasted work
<DarkwingDuck> You use Kate?
<valorie> yes
<DarkwingDuck> if you can go into each xml file in the branch, click Ctrl+F and search each document for refrences to both OpenOffice and KpakcageKit
<DarkwingDuck> They should be changed to LibreOffice and Muon respectivly.
<DarkwingDuck> or how ever you spell it.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> <sect1 id="bluefish-editor">
<valorie> <title>Bluefish Editor - Web Development Editor</title>
<valorie> <para>Home page:  
<valorie> <ulink url="http://bluefish.openoffice.nl"> http://bluefish.openoffice.nl </ulink>
<valorie> in Development.xml
<valorie> dunno what that is
<valorie> and I didn't change it
<valorie> fixing games.xml atm
<DarkwingDuck> that for bluefish, you can leave that one.
<valorie> did
<valorie> pushed games
<valorie> and there is an error
<valorie> dunno why the last one is still active -- you refused it
<DarkwingDuck> .......... hmmmz
<valorie> and launchpad showed that
<DarkwingDuck> You pulled first right?
<valorie> pulled?
<valorie> update, status, commit, then push
<valorie> I can paste you my changes if that helps
<valorie> http://paste.kde.org/121495
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks, gimme a sec
<DarkwingDuck> That's in games?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> search for kpackage and you'll find the paragraph
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, Thanks. :D
<bambee> morning
<DarkwingDuck> Morning :)
<valorie> graphics - fixing
<valorie> pushing
<valorie> s l o w Launchpad
<valorie> oh good grief
<valorie> oops, I hadn't entered my passphrase
<valorie> lawd
<valorie> another error
<valorie> There is already a branch merge proposal registered for branch lp:~valorie-zimmerman/kubuntu-docs/valorieEdits to land on lp:kubuntu-docs that is still active.
<valorie> no idea why
<DarkwingDuck> hang on.
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, give it a couple minutes then try again.
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: give it another shot.
<valorie> proposed successfully
<DarkwingDuck> XD
<valorie> fixing index.xml
<DarkwingDuck> hang on...
<DarkwingDuck> I gotta figure out why it is showing the diff markup
<valorie> ok
<DarkwingDuck> Because, that will mess everything up. :(
<DarkwingDuck> On a brighter note... 
<DarkwingDuck> there are really cool automated scripts for validation now.
<DarkwingDuck> Hey Riddell 
<valorie> ready to push when you're ready
<DarkwingDuck> try it again.l
<valorie> the previous one?
<valorie> done
<Riddell> hi DarkwingDuck
<valorie> hey Riddell
<valorie> are you coming to UDS?
<Riddell> valorie: I will if you will :)
<valorie> argh!
<valorie> I'd have to pay my own way
<valorie> and i would, if it wasn't so darn close to the doc camp and mentor summit
<valorie> god though, a few days on the river with darby......
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: can you look at this and figure out why it's showing the diff markup for valorie? https://code.launchpad.net/~valorie-zimmerman/kubuntu-docs/valorieEdits/+merge/75496
<valorie> that's heaven
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: looks like it needs to pull from trunk and fix the conflicts
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: ^^^
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I'm *finally* fixing the pot scripts for the docs
<Riddell> yay
<valorie> but I do an update, status, commit, then push
<valorie> every time
<valorie> as the Documentation guide recommends
<DarkwingDuck> GARG
<valorie> downloaded from trunk only a week or so ago
<DarkwingDuck> update == pull
<valorie> and have done the update every time
 * DarkwingDuck goes to fix his damn guide
<valorie> I've been doing it wrong?
<valorie> geeeeez
<debfx> Riddell: how can I tell bzr commit to open an editor instead of guessing the commit message from the changelog?
<Riddell> BZR_DISABLE_PLUGINS=builddeb bzr commmit
<Riddell> debfx: ^^
<debfx> Riddell: thanks
 * debfx creates an alias
<DarkwingDuck> valorie is going to give up on me.
<bambee> apachelogger: did you import your fixes btw ? (for kde-workspace) I can do it, if you want...
<valorie> I'll at least push the last changes I made
<valorie> if that will help
<valorie> I do need to sleep eventually
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> How far did you get?
<valorie> I have index.xml ready to push
<valorie> if you want it
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<valorie> do you have the last one yet, or what?
<valorie> and how /when should I pull?
<valorie> the Documentation doc hasn't changed
<DarkwingDuck> merge away
<bulldog98_work> DarkwingDuck: http://community.kde.org/Getinvolved/documentation
<valorie> another error
<valorie> same as before
<valorie> this sucks
<bulldog98_work> DarkwingDuck: also http://techbase.kde.org/Contribute/Get_a_SVN_Account and mention apachelogger :)
<valorie> the entire index.xml is at http://paste.kde.org/121519/ if that is of use, DarkwingDuck
<valorie> niters all
<valorie> manage-software will need fixing
<valorie> but I don't think I'm the person to do it
<DarkwingDuck> I'll finish it. thanks for EVERYTHING valorie 
<valorie> I'll check the rest
<valorie> and report those which need changes
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: I've got it.
<DarkwingDuck> I've made most of the changes.
<valorie> cool
<shadeslayer> valorie: whoa, it must probably be 3 AM for you
<valorie> 2:30
<valorie> about average for me
<shadeslayer> oh .. alright, night :)
<valorie> video mentions kpackagekit
<valorie> so I've checked them all
<jussi> Hrm, I have an idea - how about we provide a decent set of default headings and styles in libreoffice - not something that looks like it came out of the 90's... Is this possible? can I help define these? who do I need to contact to get this started? 
<debfx> yofel_: what's the url of your bzr branch overview page?
<DarkwingDuck> thanks valorie 
<DarkwingDuck> Yay!
<DarkwingDuck> docs updated
<DarkwingDuck> now to test my new script for generating pot files.
<ejat> :)
<DarkwingDuck> YAY!
<DarkwingDuck> It's crude as all get out but, it works!
<DarkwingDuck> ls
<DarkwingDuck> oops, wrong window
<DarkwingDuck> anyone in here work with translations?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi DarkwingDuck
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: dpm is the translations man ;)
<DarkwingDuck> hey Riddell, question about getting the docs to translation.
<DarkwingDuck> I have updated the pot files.
<DarkwingDuck> What else do I need to do to get them uploaded or whatever. :D
<Riddell> have the package uploaded to the ubuntu repository with the pot files updated
<Riddell> tell the translators to translate it
<DarkwingDuck> I need to build the package?
<Riddell> someone does
 * DarkwingDuck mutters
<DarkwingDuck> I guess now is a good time to learn to build packages...
<Riddell> then before the release get the .po files and turn them into docbook and upload that
<DarkwingDuck> Righto
<DarkwingDuck> http://paste.kde.org/121525/ my xml to pot script for our docs :D
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: does the bzr build-deb work? :P:P
<Riddell> maybe but it doesn't build source packages, that still done the same way
<Riddell> dch -i  to add a changelog
<Riddell> debuild -S  to build source package
<DarkwingDuck> I'll give this a shot and see how I do.
<Riddell> make sure you move the .bzr directory out the way before running debuild -S
<bulldog98_work> who is responsible for kubuntu.org? the links to Locos are not working. eg http://www.kubuntu.org/support/deutsch
<DarkwingDuck> bulldog98_work: give me a moment and I'll look at it.
 * bulldog98_work hugs DarkwingDuck 
<bulldog98_work> can we get branding for http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-flavor-kubuntu.html ?
<bulldog98_work> some thing like http://status.kubuntu.org/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-flavor-kubuntu.html
<DarkwingDuck> bulldog98_work: make a note of it for me at UDS.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll work on that while I'm working on getting help.k.o
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: seems I will definitely need a cpp ical parser
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in qml you cannot thread a qtobject
<apachelogger> only javascripts
<bulldog98_work> DarkwingDuck: I will not attend uds, and where can I I do notes like that?
<DarkwingDuck> bulldog98_work: make a note at the bottom of this page. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh :P
<shadeslayer> will have a go over the weekend
<apachelogger> also I need to envision storage and sync at some point
<shadeslayer> i'm pretty sure we can store with libical
<apachelogger> also I had the awesome idea of making it a one stop info app for uds stuff ... a venue map could be added, travel documents could be added, travel information
<apachelogger> maybe even notes, so that all the uds stuff is in one place ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and sync?
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maybe syncevolution?
<apachelogger> on a phone?
<shadeslayer> syncevolution is made for phones as well :P
<apachelogger> for something as trivial as vevent?
<shadeslayer> vevent?
<apachelogger> events in a cal
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> the fatness of all the components is killing me
<shadeslayer> heh :P
 * apachelogger is thinking about sync from remote ical to local storage
<shadeslayer> kmustleave now
<shadeslayer> cya
<apachelogger> o/
<DarkwingDuck> wow, apachelogger is awake now?
<DarkwingDuck> And I have not been to bed yet :/
<debfx> is there anything else in kde-workspace that we need to fix?
<apachelogger> bambee: plz import the mighty patches
<debfx> which patches?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: you should totally go to bed really
<apachelogger> debfx: the foundations of rootonly kcm fix
<debfx> I've already added them
<apachelogger> bambee: debfx has already added them
<bambee> oh great
<apachelogger> debfx: uploaded too?
<debfx> no, I'll upload it now
<apachelogger> you are the awesomest
<debfx> apachelogger: they replace the old kcm root path, right?
<debfx> *patch
<apachelogger> yes
<debfx> ok
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Yeah, I should but, I needed to finish these docs.
<DarkwingDuck> the freeze is today.
<apachelogger> oh my
<DarkwingDuck> I finished them.
<DarkwingDuck> I built a bunch of new validation scripts
<DarkwingDuck> I build a fixed pot script
<DarkwingDuck> and now I'm trying to get this to build...
<DarkwingDuck> How the hell do I give the key for debuild?
<apachelogger> -k
<DarkwingDuck> -k key?
<apachelogger> -k0x1243256 or -k"My Name"
<DarkwingDuck> or just -k
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> jon the taco polluted the userconfig pkg with debian-changes patches
<apachelogger> eeew
<DarkwingDuck> Hmmz...
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: what do I change to get the package to reflect 10.10 and not 10.04?
<apachelogger> what is the package? kubuntu-docs?
<DarkwingDuck> Yes
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: in debian/changelog make sure your entry has the version 11.10ubuntu1 as version and oneiric in the field next to it
<apachelogger> kubuntu-docs (11.10ubuntu1) oneiric; urgency=low
<apachelogger> like that
<DarkwingDuck> awesome. Thanks.
<DarkwingDuck> dch -i kubuntu-docs (11.10ubuntu1) oneiric; urgency=low ?
<DarkwingDuck> Sorry for the dumb question... learning
<apachelogger> dch -v 11.10ubuntu1 -D oneiric
<DarkwingDuck> AHHHHH!
<apachelogger> if you do not define oneiric it shoudl default to UNRELEASED
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks
<apachelogger> which will prevent you from uploading, so you'd usually run it without the -D as UNRELEASED prevents you form "accidental" uploads ^^
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: also mind that you should use SERIESubuntuREVISION as version, unlike what rich did
<apachelogger> that way you can run dch -i after the first revision
<DarkwingDuck> Will do. :D
<DarkwingDuck> Right.
<apachelogger> and it will *correctly* increment
<apachelogger> whereas with 11.04.1 it will increment to 11.04.1ubuntu1
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... that sucks
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: This is my first time :D
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I have it built.
<DarkwingDuck> where do I upload for translation?
<DarkwingDuck> where/how
<apachelogger> I believe yo ujust need to uploaded
<apachelogger> dpm:  will know ^
<DarkwingDuck> How does that work?
<DarkwingDuck> like, how do you upload? :)
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: You'll love my xml to pot script :D http://paste.kde.org/121525/
<apachelogger> you need a sponsor for the upload
<apachelogger> as you are not a dev you cannot upload yoruself
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: Oo
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: dude, like you could totally have made a 4 line loop out of that :O
 * apachelogger is scared away
<dpm> apachelogger, DarkwingDuck, on the phone, let me come back to you in a minute
<DarkwingDuck> dpm: awesome!
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: That's what happens when you unleash me on scripts on zero sleep. :D
<DarkwingDuck> nixternals scripts were broken.
<apachelogger> even my qml from late in the night is better than that :P
<apachelogger> unreadable though
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> So, how would you do it? :P:P
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689903/
<DarkwingDuck> I'm NOT good at bash scripts at all
<DarkwingDuck> XD
<apachelogger> so... that intially gets an array of ical events, then it creates an array with 7 entries (to contain the events per-day) then it iters over all those 7 entries and fills them with each an array (i.e. [[],[],[]...] is the models afterwards) at the same time it creates another array and fills it with 7 entries that contain the pages to display the vents per weekday
<apachelogger> then it iters over all entires in the original array, and checks which day they belong to and pushes each into the appropriate sub-array 
<apachelogger> then it sets the appropriate array of events as model on their pages and if the model is not empty it creates a button to access that page
 * apachelogger is so meta, he even meta described the meta code there
<DarkwingDuck> :D
 * DarkwingDuck rubs eyes
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee for DarkwingDuck
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to DarkwingDuck.
<DarkwingDuck> Thank you kubotu 
<DarkwingDuck> Anyway, to upload to ubuntu... how does that work apachelogger?
<apachelogger> you give a developer your source package
<apachelogger> tell him to uplaod or else...
<DarkwingDuck> what's your email addy apachelogger?
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
 * apachelogger is coding
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: ping XD
<Riddell> hi DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: care to upload a package for me?
<Riddell> sure
<DarkwingDuck> jr@ubuntu?
<Riddell> jriddell@ubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> just the tar.gz or do you need the .dsc too?
<jussi> he needs your SOUL... bwahahaha... :P
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> WTF!?
 * DarkwingDuck sighs
 * DarkwingDuck kicks nixternal again
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: building locally to check it out
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Sorry I didn't sned both of them the first time. :)
<DarkwingDuck> Let me know how I did. :D
<DarkwingDuck> My first package
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: did it build?
 * jussi high 5's DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Justing waiting for it to be uploaded, email the translators and then I can go to bed.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> then I have till they are done to finish the script for turning pot files into xml files again.
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: yes
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Cool!
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: docs are done.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I built it and just waiting for them to get uploaded.
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: uploaded, congratulations on your elite packaging skills
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: yeah, not quite elite yet... but, it's a start :)
<DarkwingDuck> Yay! the version is finally right. thanks apachelogger
<DarkwingDuck> https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/+packages if you don't know what I'm talking about :D
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, sleepy time. Thanks Riddell and I'll only bug you one more time for an upload this series :D
<Riddell> you haven't been to sleep?  give your head on the pillow man
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Today is the Doc freeze. Needed to finish this up.
<DarkwingDuck> It's only 5:45a
<Riddell> your dedication to the cause is appreciated :)
<DarkwingDuck> I need to write better scripts. :)
<DarkwingDuck> But, that can wait.
<DarkwingDuck> dpm: package uploaded ready for translation mate.
<DarkwingDuck> aaaaaand on that note, I'm off to bed. Night guys
<dpm> DarkwingDuck, thanks
<DarkwingDuck> dpm: actually on time for once :D
<dpm> excellent :)
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell, apachelogger thank you both for your help
<dpm> DarkwingDuck, if you've got the chance tomorrow, it'd also be great if you could have a quick look at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/kubuntu-docs and tell us if there is any obsolete template we should disable from there
<bulldog98_work> dpm: until when do I have to translate it to get it included?
<dpm> bulldog98_work, until the NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline milestone on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<bulldog98_work> so I havetime until next week
<dpm> that's rather in 2 weeks time
<DarkwingDuck> dpm: welcome-desktop, netbook, about-desktop, about-kubuntu are obsolete and about has been added.
 * bulldog98_work has time next week and needs to get accepted as German translator to approve that
<dpm> DarkwingDuck, disabled, thanks.
<DarkwingDuck> dpm: anything else you need from me?
<dpm> DarkwingDuck, that's all I think. If you could just have a look from time to time on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/kubuntu-docs/+imports to see that the translations appear there and have been imported, that'd be great
<dpm> just to make sure they are imported fine
<DarkwingDuck> dpm: Awesome. Will do. Thanks!
<dpm> DarkwingDuck, no worries, thank _you_! :-)
<DarkwingDuck> :D Now that I know what I'm doing fully, it'll be like this every cycle. :D
<dpm> awesome :)
<apachelogger> maco: could you pretty please merge the commit for bug 743062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 743062 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-kde welcome page layout is suboptimal in German" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743062
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: you are still not in bed? :O
<bambee> DarkwingDuck: what time is it at your home ?
<CIA-130> [userconfig] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110915131042-65xq2rnoxorh5ggd * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-130> Change x-kde-rootonly in the desktop file to x-kde-substitudeuid, former was
<CIA-130> only supported by a patch in workspace which is now implemented upstream but
<apachelogger> bambee: whatever happend to your cpp rewrite?
<apachelogger> or was that someone else?
<bambee> apachelogger: It works but it's not usable yet (and not finish yet). Dude, I've too much things to do v_v (phonon, kdelibs, davros, kubuntu)... I will fork myself... I think...
<apachelogger> same here
<apachelogger> bambee: is the code on kdegit yet?
 * bambee has been forked
<davmor2> if bambee has been forked is that not cloning?
 * bulldog98_work thinks bambee should save his brain contens in an other persion, so does not need to fork himself :P
<bulldog98_work> s/persion/person/
<kubotu> bulldog98_work meant: "thinks bambee should save his brain contens in an other person, so does not need to fork himself :P"
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/uds-qml2.mp4
<bambee> bulldog98_work: if I fork myself my brain contents won't be reduced, but cloned. My productivity will be improved and I will fix the bad code wrote by apachelogger  more efficiently :P
<bambee> bulldog98_work: Shhh, he does not know it yet :P
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: add kgethotnew stuff support and we can also use it for akademy or desktopsummit
<bulldog98_> bambee: as log as it works and is bug free no prob (and feature complete)
<bulldog98_> mgraesslin: hi the patch you posted to packagers is awesome :)
<bambee> mgraesslin++
<bambee> ;)
<bulldog98_> ~karma mgraesslin
<kubotu> karma for mgraesslin: 4
<mgraesslin> glad that distributions welcome it :-)
<bulldog98_> mgraesslin++
<bulldog98_> ~karma mgraesslin
<kubotu> karma for mgraesslin: 5
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: has someone uploaded the new kde-runtime yet?
<apachelogger> not that I know of
<apachelogger> take a look at the old lunchpad
<bambee> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/+junk/kcm-userconfig
<apachelogger> bulldog98: screw kghns, I will make a company for that
<bambee> actually it works in read-only
<apachelogger> ConfMachine Inc.
<apachelogger> bambee: why no write?
<bambee> not finished yet and the code must be cleaned
<bambee> apachelogger: it's not finished yet
 * apachelogger is good at cleaning code
<bulldog98> apachelogger: isn’t frank already making money with that?
<bulldog98> ryanakca: is there also a forum theme in planning (work?) we, the germanspeaking Loco, would need a new one?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: not with providing apps and configs for conference organization
<bulldog98> apachelogger: as long everything is based on kubuntu and you pay at least an other kubuntu member it’s ok :P
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> all android
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am not getting any branding bug 377220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377220 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Brown splash for openoffice in Kubuntu" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377220
<apachelogger> :'(
<bulldog98> apachelogger: we should think about switching to calligra
<bulldog98> apachelogger: what about assinging that to libreoffice :)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you are awesome, plz move to libreoffice ^^
<apachelogger> bulldog98: also I already told scott that we should kill koffice with fire
<ryanakca> bulldog98: We've never handled forum themes on the grounds that there were no officially affiliated Kubuntu forums. Feel free to contribute one though :)
<bulldog98> ryanakca: hm we need a theme for our new forum (we switch forum engine) hoped we could build upon something
<ryanakca> bulldog98: You can base it off the new wiki theme, just a second, I'll get you the LP branch
<maco> apachelogger: ok
<ryanakca> bulldog98: lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu-light-wiki-theme
<bulldog98> ok thanks
<ryanakca> bulldog98: Looks like http://wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/LanguageSetup , I'm told our next drupal theme will be based off of it.
 * bulldog98 needs to get that done next week
<maco> apachelogger: merged
<debfx> ScottK: do I need some kind of freeze exception to hide useless checkboxes in the polkit-kde dialog?
<apachelogger> maco: domo arigatou :)
<maco> apachelogger: i didnt test it since i dont have a clue how to rebuild an iso so i hope it works :P
<maco> or at least that it doesnt break anything
<apachelogger> it worked when I created it
<apachelogger> btw IIRC you do not need to rebuild the ISO to test ubiquity
<apachelogger> there is some way to do dry run testing
<apachelogger> or at least that is what I remember
<apachelogger> maybe I created my own dry run ^^
<maco> scp all the pythons :P
<maco> ive tested python (not .ui) changes by just modifying them live
<maco> but i dont think you can do that with .ui files
<apachelogger> actually you can, you just have to restart ubiquity
<apachelogger> IIRC the ubiquity python code compiles the UIs at runtime
<apachelogger> (which BTW I find a very bad idea for speed in the final product)
<bulldog98> debfx: as long as you don’t any new strings no
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: do we need any patches ontop of 4.7 when using raster as default?
<apachelogger> debfx: we should likely switch to raster at build time rather than env var?
 * mgraesslin doesn't know of any required patches
<apachelogger> kthx
<bulldog98> apachelogger: could you reopen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/377220 for libreoffice
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377220 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Brown splash for openoffice in Kubuntu" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<apachelogger> if rekonq wouldnt forget my cookies all the time
<ScottK> debfx: You do, but all you need is an ack from DarkwingDuck, valorie, or jjesse that it either doesn't affect kubuntu-docs or they're fine with redoing the screenshot.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Someone needs to package and upload the calligra beta then.
<ScottK> (if you want to kill koffice with fire)
<ScottK> And we still have digikam unfixed too
<bulldog98> ScottK: and we would need digikam 2.1.1
<debfx> apachelogger: yes, if we haven't received any bug reports about raster
<ScottK> bulldog98: Yes, although I'd settle for 2.0.  We're still on 1.9, so something < 1.9.
<bulldog98> ScottK: maybe we could provide that in experimental or something like that
<ScottK> If someone can give a sane package, I'll approve an FFe for it.
<bulldog98> ScottK: yofel_ already package 2.0 (but it needs a MIR)
<ScottK> What bug for the MIR?
<apachelogger> debfx: I didn't see any
<apachelogger> ScottK: how is raster on plasma netbook?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is that our default now?
<apachelogger> has been active the entire cycle
<apachelogger> via xsession export
<apachelogger> ScottK: echo $QT_GRAPHICS_SYSTEM
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> echo $QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM
<apachelogger> should say raster
<ScottK> Then it's fine.
<ScottK> (don't have the netbook handy at the moment)
<bulldog98> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/324523
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 324523 in opencv (Ubuntu) "Main inclusion request for OpenCV" [Medium,Won't fix]
<bulldog98> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/+bug/834190
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 834190 in digikam (Ubuntu) "FFe: digkam 2.0.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: don't they have 2.1.1 out now?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: they have. You or yofel_ could package it, or me tomorrow
 * bulldog98 must had off till later
<shadeslayer> yeah, i can give it a shot
<ScottK> bulldog98: At this point getting the opencv MIR in is too late, so we need to figure out how to make digikam work without it.
<ScottK> So 2.0 or 2.1.1, either one needs that done.
<allee> ScottK, shadeslayer: grep -R opencv/  shows that it's usedin libkface and removeredyes.  And running cmake without libcv*dev installed fails: OpenCV required but some headers or libs not found. 
<allee> digikam without libkface and redeyered is not worth much, isn't it?
<ScottK> So it'll take some surgery.
<ScottK> We've never had the redeye reduction support for this exact reason.
<ScottK> That's not new.
<allee> ScottK: uh, so IMHO: digikam -> universe 
<ScottK> allee: It's on the DVD and has been ~forever. Is there no way to work around it?
<debfx> DarkwingDuck: could you please check if we have a screenshot of the polkit authorization dialog in the docs and comment on bug #851090?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851090 in polkit-kde-1 (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Shows useless ceckboxes in auth dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851090
<ScottK> debfx and apachelogger: What do you think: Drop digikam from the DVD (Universe) so we can update to 2.1.1 and have redeye reduction?
<ScottK> I guess it's better than staying with 1.9?
<debfx> DarkwingDuck: the dialog is for example shown when you change the Login Screen settings
<debfx> ScottK: I wouldn't worry too much about dropping stuff from the DVD
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Unless apachelogger objects soon, I'll take allee's advice.
<allee> not perfect but best for the users of digikam IMHO
<shadeslayer> i think thats a acceptable solution
<apachelogger> ScottK: off with its head!
<shadeslayer> the other solution would be to put it in a PPA, but i'd rather not do that
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> the difference between having it on the DVD and only universe is not particularly big
<apachelogger> most users install from CD anyway
<apachelogger> only kent beck knows why
<shadeslayer> i don't see why we even have DVD builds :P
<allee> debfx: kauth dialog also show a popup(?) menu when more than one user is in the admin group.  But it neither remembers your last choice or  preselect you if you are in the admin group
<apachelogger> kauth is made out of UX fail
<allee> apachelogger: and there are heros like debfx, that fight against the failure
<shadeslayer> i thought agateau fought against UX failure
<apachelogger> doesnt everyone
<allee> shadeslayer: I wrote heros
<allee> note the s :)
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<apachelogger> and then there is qt quick which supports it thanks to broken elements
<sheytan> apachelogger: got a cool idea of that thing you were asking lately ;)
<sheytan> even without any new  artwork needed
<apachelogger> do you also have a cool idea for a UDS mobile app? ^^
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/uds-qml.mp4
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/uds-qml2.mp4
<sheytan> not really, but i'm looking for someone to build libkfacebook for me (natty x64) :D
 * sheytan wonders why it's not default?!
 * apachelogger does not even know what it is
<sheytan> apachelogger: akonadi resource for facebook calendar and contacts ;)
<apachelogger> eek, more akonadi
<sheytan> https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/pim/akonadi-facebook/repository
<sheytan> if someone would be so nice :D
 * apachelogger thinks bambee would be perfect for this
<sheytan> would be awesome :)
<sheytan> btw, this would be cool to like have in default kubuntu install ;D
<apachelogger> sure, if it had sane UX
<sheytan> apachelogger: UX?
<apachelogger> us0r experience
<sheytan> apachelogger: what's not good in it?
<apachelogger> it does not have one :P
<sheytan> it shows all the stuff in kontact, so what's the problem? :P
<apachelogger> exactly that is the problem
<sheytan> where else it should show that data?
<apachelogger> something more usable than kontact anyway
<sheytan> ah
<sheytan> that's the problem here
<sheytan> give them time ;)
<sheytan> it's pretty stable right now
<sheytan> i mean
<sheytan> it doesn't crash at least for me
<sheytan> and  i have it from kubuntu experimental repo
<ScottK> micahg: Is there any way to get a reload button to click on in FF?  Having it in the right-click menu is very inconvenient.  I'm exploring switching back to FF from Chromium and that's one of the two most annoying things (the other is the lack of a duplicate option when opening new tabs)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> why do we not have qtmobility 1.2?
<debfx> ScottK: the reload button is in the address bar
<ScottK> debfx: No.
<ScottK> Wait
<ScottK> It is.
<debfx> it is when you have loaded a page
<ScottK> I see it now.  Thanks.
<bambee> apachelogger: what ? what ?
<debfx> you can also drag'n' drop it to the left
 * bambee reads the log
<micahg> ScottK: it should be next to the URL bar on the right side
 * bambee adds akonadi-facebook to his todolist
<ScottK> micahg: It was (as debfx also told me).  It was just too small for me to notice.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<micahg> ScottK: I seem to have a problem with backscroll lately, so I miss these things :)
<ScottK> No problem.  Thanks for answering.
<micahg> ScottK: and I regret to inform you that I won't be able to get to kdesdk before the freeze, will try to get it over the weekend though
<ScottK> micahg: Thanks.
<DarkwingDuck> morning
<apachelogger> yoyo
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: thanks for the help last night.
<apachelogger> I helped?
<DarkwingDuck> With the building.
 * apachelogger had the impression DarkwingDuck did all the work :)
<DarkwingDuck> Now I know how to build the docs
<debfx> ScottK: is it ok to upload the no-change rebuilds even after the beta freeze?
<apachelogger> now you should write docs about that
<DarkwingDuck> Now, to fix my hack-n-slash job on the scripts
<apachelogger> ^^
<DarkwingDuck> and build a script for turning the pot files back into xml
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/uds-qml3.mp4
<apachelogger> mapsmapsmaps
<debfx> DarkwingDuck: have you seen my message about the polkit-kde authorization dialog?
<DarkwingDuck> debfx: I just saw it. Checking now.
<debfx> ah, we still have an hour before beta freeze :)
<debfx> thanks
<DarkwingDuck> debfx: No screenshots. :)
<DarkwingDuck> You're safe.
<DarkwingDuck> debfx: you still need me to comment on the bug?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: morning mate. :)
<debfx> DarkwingDuck: yeah that would be good
<debfx> ScottK: could you approve bug #851090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851090 in polkit-kde-1 (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Shows useless ceckboxes in auth dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851090
<DarkwingDuck> debfx: commented.
<DarkwingDuck> bambee: when you asked what time it was... it was 6a
<bambee> o.O
<DarkwingDuck> Aye. :)
<DarkwingDuck> But, the docs got to the translators at the freeze. :D
 * bambee thinks DarkwingDuck was probably drunk to work on documentation at 6a
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> bambee: You want to see how bad it was last night? Other then my announcement email called Oneiric 10.10 but, this was my script I slashed together. http://paste.kde.org/121525/
<ScottK> debfx: Done
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Don't kill me on that script. I'm re-writing it.
 * ScottK thinks DarkwingDuck overestimates how much he cares ...
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Have you looked at it?
<debfx> apachelogger: could you please sponsor https://launchpadlibrarian.net/80002997/polkit-kde-1_0.99.0-3ubuntu1.debdiff
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
<ScottK> I've done worse.
<debfx> somehow the package vanished from our packageset
<apachelogger> debfx: if you annoy someone about the packageset stuff
<ScottK> Although I don't think I ever put the full FSF copyright/license header on worse.
<DarkwingDuck> LOL 
<apachelogger> WTF ftw
<debfx> apachelogger: I've already mailed cjwatson
<debfx> but he doesn't seem to be very responsive
<apachelogger> maybe he does it like apachelogger and doesnt read no mails not at all 
<bambee> DarkwingDuck: woo!
<ScottK> Whoever is looking at Digikam should look at Debian Bug #628019
<ubottu> Debian bug 628019 in digikam "new upstream version: 2.0" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/628019
<ScottK> It's also got updates for 2.1.1
 * debfx starts upload the rebuilds semi-automatically and hopes our branches are up-to-date
<BarkingFish> guys, quick question.  I'm in the process of setting up my build layout and the next things would be my gpg key and ssh key.  They already exist, but I don't have them on my pc - can I regenerate them or do I have to change them both?
<BarkingFish> as in, can i recover the keys I already have from launchpad and incorporate them, or do I have to make new ones?
<apachelogger> new ones
<apachelogger> launchpad only has public keys
<apachelogger> otherwise the key concept would not work very much :)
<DarkwingDuck> Now, why didn't I do this last night??????
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: So, this is the new script... http://paste.kde.org/121987/
<apachelogger> muchos better
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<BarkingFish> damn, thanks apachelogger 
<BarkingFish> means I gotta re-sign the code of conduct and make a whole new set of keys.
<ScottK> And make a backup copy of your private key and store it somewhere safe.
 * apachelogger has his keys implanted in his chest
<ScottK> That explains the curvature then.
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cocktail
 * kubotu tells apachelogger to choose either 'bloody mary', 'cuba libre', 'grüne witwe', 'long island iced tea', 'mai tai' or 'sex on the beach' (with apachelogger that is).
<apachelogger> uhhh
<debfx> ScottK: so can I continue to upload the rebuilds post beta freeze without the release team chasing me?
<apachelogger> kubotu: order mai tai
 * kubotu shakes 3cl white rum, 1.5 cl orange curaçao, 1.5 cl Orgeat syrup and 1 cl fresh lime juice, strains it into a glass and floats 3 cl dark rum onto the top, and slides the cocktail down the bar to apachelogger. Voilà, your Mai Tai :)
<ScottK> debfx: yes.  I'll just have to manually accept them.
<ScottK> Sooner the better though as it'll break image builds until when things are out of sync.
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, That looks nice. I'll order one too :)
<BarkingFish> kubotu, order cocktail
 * kubotu tells BarkingFish to choose either 'bloody mary', 'cuba libre', 'grüne witwe', 'long island iced tea', 'mai tai' or 'sex on the beach' (with apachelogger that is).
<BarkingFish> kubotu: order grüne witwe
 * kubotu mixes 4 cl Blue Curaçao and 12 cl orange juice in a glass over ice, stirs it, garnishes with a organge juice and slides the cocktail down the bar to BarkingFish. Voilà, your Grüne Witwe (stupid german names :P)
<apachelogger> kubotu: stop mocking german words, you silly bot
<BarkingFish> ah, the green widow... 
 * BarkingFish prefers the green fairy :)
 * apachelogger waves fist
<apachelogger> fairies
<claydoh_> Ok I have to see.....
<claydoh_> kubotu, order sex on the beach
 * kubotu builds 4.0 cl Vodka, 2.0 cl Peach Schnapps, 4.0 cl Orange juice and 4.0 cl Cranberry juice in a highball glass filled with ice, garnishes it with orange slices and slides the cocktail together with apachelogger down the bar to claydoh_. Voilà, your Sex on the Beach (with apachelogger) :)
<apachelogger> oh great, work -.-
<claydoh> do you pour it for me too?
<claydoh> good thing i don't drink a lot
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, the green fairy, a more affectionate name of absinthe, which can send you absolutely gaga if you drink enough :)
<BarkingFish> contains distilled wormwood oil, which causes blindness, madness and in some cases, death :)
<apachelogger> madness
<apachelogger> I think I had too many fairies in my life already
<BarkingFish> yes, madness. I'm talking proper "cuckoo 42 banana haha horses are in the kettle" type madness
<ScottK> digikam is in Universe now, so someone can upload any time.
<claydoh> someone should feed some absynthe to Kmail2, it might sort it out
<apachelogger> someone could write me a letter
<BarkingFish> D. 
 * claydoh may actually move to tbird. I ahve used kmail almost exclusively for about 10 years now
<BarkingFish> There you go :P
<apachelogger> someone could move to muttttttttt
<claydoh> hrmpf
<claydoh> actually kmal2 is simply too annoying, a drunk, mad kmail2 would so much less fun
<apachelogger> booze parteee
<apachelogger> if the mountain will not come to mohamet, mohamet must go to the mountain
<apachelogger> or for those of us who already are on the way... since kmail2 behaves like a drunken squirrel, we should also do that
<apachelogger> leveling the playing field I suppose one calls this
<debfx> could someone else rebuild the kde packages that are not part of the kde sc?
<apachelogger> debfx: rebuild for what?
<debfx> apachelogger: desktop file translations
<apachelogger> which kde packages are there that are not in the great and mighty package set though?
<debfx> apachelogger: it's not about upload permissions but distributing the workload
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I am falling asleep
<apachelogger> could do tomorrow
<apachelogger> I suppose
<apachelogger> evening my schedule says
<BarkingFish> YAY!
<BarkingFish> I'm all done.  New gpg, new ssh key, code of conduct signed (again) and I'm back up and rolling.
<BarkingFish> about bl**dy time too :)
<BarkingFish> I just have to see whether I have the new or the old version of pull-lp-source now :)
<BarkingFish> oh crud. I have the old version :)
<ScottK> debfx: I just accepted a stack of your uploads.
<DarkwingDuck> hmmz, anyone on the translation team in here?
<BarkingFish> DarkwingDuck, I'm not, but I wish I was :)
<BarkingFish> ScottK, I'm back in business.  Everything is live again.
<ScottK> Cool.
<BarkingFish> bazaar's done, pbuilder-dist is set up, got the new version of pull-*-source, the lot.
<ScottK> I think bug triage is probably where it's at right now.
<BarkingFish> yeah, and I'm not great at that as you saw the other day :)
<ScottK> Are you subscribed to the ubuntu-devel and kubuntu-devel mail lists?
<ScottK> I think you just got unlucky.
<BarkingFish> no, not yet
<ScottK> You should do that.  ubuntu-devel-announce too.
<BarkingFish> ScottK, I can't read backtraces, stacks or anything like that. I fix 'em when I find 'em, I just don't know *how* to find the problems in the first place :)
<BarkingFish> how do I subscribe to the mailing lists?
<ScottK> BarkingFish: OK.https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel
<ScottK> Same pattern for the others.
<BarkingFish> righty ho
<ScottK> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-September/034086.html is where we are on boost1.42.  None of them build without changes, so feel free to have a stab at them.
<ScottK> (check on LP and see if anyone has already fixed them before you spend time on it)
<BarkingFish> all 3 subscribed, just waiting on the confirmation emails
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: ping
<debfx> apachelogger: how are we going to manage desktop file translations for projects we are upstream? :)
<debfx> like the firefox installer
<apachelogger> need to stay
<apachelogger> at least for the time being
<BarkingFish> right guys, i'm off to my pit for the night.  See ya this evening :)
<debfx> yeah, but how?
<apachelogger> debfx: too tired to think about that... but do we not have the desktop file key in there by default already?
<yofel> debfx: in case you didn't find it yet: http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/bzrstat/
<apachelogger> I think userconfig had it
<apachelogger> then again I looked at that file more than 6 hours ago so I would not remember
<yofel> shadeslayer, bulldog98: feel free to take a shot on digikam 2.1.1 - the packaging for 2.0.0 is in bzr and I won't do a thing before sunday
<apachelogger> debfx, yofel: can we please put all them web stuff a) on a wiki page b) in a bzr branch c) transit them to ubuntuwire
<debfx> firefox installer doesn't have it but that could be easily changed
<yofel> apachelogger: I did link it on the ninjas page overview
<apachelogger> make *one* page
<apachelogger> put all the external resources there
<apachelogger> and then implement b and c :P
 * apachelogger gets grumpy from bad knowlede management
<debfx> but that's only a short-term solution as launchpad won't pick up new strings
<yofel> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/ *is* one page
<debfx> yofel: thanks
<debfx> apachelogger: yes but I need to rewrite parts of the script first
<apachelogger> debfx: why?
<debfx> how does one get access to ubuntuwire anyway?
<apachelogger> can do that as well in a branch :)
<apachelogger> debfx: talk to the ubuntuwire people I think there is #ubuntuwire
<yofel> as for my page, it's implemented in bash + cron job, now sure how you get *that* on ubuntuwire
<debfx> the code is too embarrassing :P 
<yofel> at least there's probably a better way to implement it
<yofel> more like I hope there definitely is one ^^
<apachelogger> debfx: cant be worse than what DarkwingDuck came up with yesterday :P
<apachelogger> yofel: surely there is a way
<debfx> yofel: have you tested the kdirwatch patch in kde4libs?
<yofel> not specifically, wasn't on my PC the last 2 days until now
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: at least I fixed it :P:P
<DarkwingDuck> debfx: http://paste.kde.org/121525/
<yofel> debfx: I think that one affects only distros that have 3.0 kernels, we should be fine with 3.0.0. Scott said it wouldn't hurt to have it though
<yofel> (unless I missed something)
<debfx> yofel: yeah I agree it would be nice to get it in
<debfx> someone needs to test it though
<debfx> at least that it still works fine with the oneiric kernel
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-16
 * apachelogger cant sleep :(
<valorie> sympathies, apachelogger
<valorie> although I hope you have drifted off by now
<apachelogger> havent
<DarkwingDuck> Wow.
<DarkwingDuck> It's only 8p and I am tired.
<DarkwingDuck> Might have something to do with getting to bed at 7a
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffe for DarkwingDuck
 * kubotu slides coffe down the bar to DarkwingDuck
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I can't even type no more
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee for DarkwingDuck
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to DarkwingDuck.
<apachelogger> kubotu: actually you should slide me one too
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu: order coffee for apachelogger 
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to apachelogger.
<DarkwingDuck> This has got to be the dumbest show I have ever watched.
<DarkwingDuck> US TV is soooooo stupid
<DarkwingDuck> I lost IQ points watching it.
<DarkwingDuck> Bugger, I think the planet is broken.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so... from looking at this I see 2 options: a) write a lightweight wrapper around libical and staticlink libical and strip symbols we do not use b) write our own impl
<apachelogger> on harmattan there is kcal available, but that is a rather fat lib + so not portable unless included in the software
<DarkwingDuck> Looking to sell me mobile workstation if anyone is interested.
<DarkwingDuck> specs: http://paste.kde.org/122113/ comes with 2nd battery and case. It's a Lenovo ThinkPad W700
<DarkwingDuck> 1400USD
<claydoh> dang DarkwingDuck 
 * claydoh wishes he had cash
<DarkwingDuck> It works good. I'm just doing a lot of community stuff and it's heavy
<claydoh> ya, a bit big
<claydoh> makes my dell seem puny
<claydoh> cuz it is smaller and slower
<DarkwingDuck> If I don't sell it before then, I'll have it at UDS
<claydoh> mine cost me 200 bux , i am cheep
<claydoh> and under-funded
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I'm looking at replacing it with a ZaReason
<claydoh> cool
<DarkwingDuck> But, I have to sell it first for the $$
<claydoh> shouldn't be too hard, I dont't think
<DarkwingDuck> I don't think it will.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm hoping to sell it quick so I can have the Zareason before UDS
 * apachelogger broke something :(
<ScottK> debfx: All your KDE uploads are processed. Please send more.
<shadeslayer> debfx: how do you override this : /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/policy.mk:24: *** debian_qt_kde.mk usage denied by policy..  Stop. in debian ?
<shadeslayer> also, i'm using this for kde-wallpapers ... 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: light wrapper around libical, writing our implementation is too much work
<shadeslayer> bulldog98_: yofel_ i'm taking up digikam
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Need akonadi 1.6.1 if you have time.
 * ScottK goes to bed.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: will do
<shadeslayer> my exams got over today, so have loads of free time
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw telepathy kde can now store passwords in kwallet
<shadeslayer> doesn't work completely, but its a start
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/akonadi] Rohan Garg * 34 * debian/changelog New upstream bug fix release
<shadeslayer> Could someone upload akonadi from bzr ? Build Log : http://paste.kde.org/122131
<fabo> ScottK: SSLv2 patch commited with 2 other patches (including CVE-2011-3193)
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-3193)
<shadeslayer> btw kde-runtime is ftbfs
 * shadeslayer shakes fist at multiarch
<debfx> shadeslayer: you can't override it in Debian
<shadeslayer> shucks
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://paste.kde.org/122137/ << does that look like a multi arch problem to you?
<shadeslayer> i have qtwebkit installed
<debfx> "-lQt4::QtWebKit" looks weird
<debfx> doesn't look like a multiarch problem
<shadeslayer> oh, i thought it was ok to have those colon's there
<shadeslayer> yofel_: kdelibs frameworks needs a newer cmake -.-
<shadeslayer> we will have fun packaging that for neon :P
<debfx> maybe but I've never seen those
<bambee> morning
<shadeslayer> debfx: manually editing ./obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/extra/libkvkontakte/libkvkontakte/CMakeFiles/kvkontakte.dir/link.txt fixes the issue
<shadeslayer> instead of Qt4::QtWebKit  i used QtWebKit
<debfx> yes, but how is that lib name constructed in cmakelists.txt?
<shadeslayer> yeah thats what i'm trying to find
<shadeslayer> all i could find was : ./extra/libkvkontakte/libkvkontakte/CMakeLists.txt:  ${QT_QTWEBKIT_LIBRARY}
<shadeslayer> debfx: extra/libkvkontakte/libkvkontakte/CMakeLists.txt looks just fine imo
<shadeslayer> huh, kde-runtime builds just fine locally
<debfx> shadeslayer: have you had libqtwebkit-dev installed when starting the build?
<shadeslayer> debfx: it failed and then i installed it
<debfx> shadeslayer: "make distclean" will fix it
<shadeslayer> ok, one other question, /usr/lib/cmake/* should go into dev packages right?
<debfx> in general yes, but digikam shouldn't have a dev package
<debfx> so I wouldn't install them at all
<shadeslayer> nah, its a new library
<shadeslayer> LibKVkontakte 
<shadeslayer> its included in the digikam sources, and some other stuff depends on it
<debfx> what depends on it?
<shadeslayer> one second, brb
<debfx> I  thought digikam just embeds a bunch of libs because it has no release management
<shadeslayer> debfx: nope, for eg. now it has libkfac
<shadeslayer> *libkface
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=628019
<ubottu> Debian bug 628019 in digikam "new upstream version: 2.0" [Wishlist,Open]
<debfx> yes, but either you package libkface in a separate source package and convince digikam to use that or it's an embedded copy of the library without a -dev package
<shadeslayer> debfx: seems like currently we ship the headers for libkface in libkface-dev 
<shadeslayer> so, what you're saying is, libkface should be a seprate project and digikam should depend on it
<shadeslayer> bwahahahaaha .... lp oops
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/digikam/view/head:/debian/libkface-dev.install
<debfx> shadeslayer: I would just include the library in the digikam package and ignore all the dev stuff
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> oh wait, no seprate libfoo package you mean?
<debfx> yes
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> debfx: do i merge libkface into the digikam package as well?
<shadeslayer> and the other libraries as well
<shadeslayer> btw : dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libkvkontakte.so.1 needed by debian/kipi-plugins/usr/lib/kde4/kipiplugin_vkontakte.so (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '').
<shadeslayer> i could just include it with the plugin
<shadeslayer> debfx: ^
<shadeslayer> i'm off to lunch, will bbl
<shadeslayer> cya
<bulldog98_work> hi guys is it possible to get to know the fingerprint of a gpg key, without having gpg installed?
<bulldog98_work> shadeslayer: could you paste me the fingerprint of my gpg key?
<Riddell> bulldog98_work: is it in your launchpad account?
<bambee> it is, and his pubkey is also on keyserver.ubuntu.com
<bulldog98_work> Riddell: yes
<bambee> bulldog98_work: your fingerprint = 1D6C 1BFC 92D4 1D90 4E27  70BE 13C2 0989 4305 6E14
<bambee> (I used the pubkey found on launchpad and on keyserver.u.c)
<bulldog98_work> bambee: I tryed that too
<bulldog98_work> bambee++
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/690640/
<bambee> ;)
<shadeslayer> just use keyserver.ubuntu.com ? :P
<bambee> apachelogger: akonadi-facebook has been uploaded to revu
<debfx> shadeslayer: are there embedded libraries that are required by both digikam and kipi-plugins?
<shadeslayer> debfx: no, that looks like a library that is only used by the plugin
<shadeslayer> not sure tho
 * bulldog98_work has done some businesscard stuff: http://imgur.com/a/2qaJI#MzgnC
<bulldog98_work> the quality is bad
<bulldog98_work> http://i.imgur.com/NmCnG.png and http://i.imgur.com/tbOY9.png
<bulldog98_work> apachelogger, yofel_ ^
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> bulldog98_work: use the design on the wiki
<shadeslayer> much better
<jussi> bulldog98_work: theres a bit too much going on with it in the background - wouldnt mind seeing it with less strong colours
<jussi> ie. wash it out slightly
 * rbelem pokes ScottK 
<shadeslayer> he went to sleep iirc
<rbelem> shadeslayer, hum... he went to bed late 02:15 am
 * rbelem goes to work
<bulldog98_work> shadeslayer, jussi: I simply put the Wallpaper to the back, I may do an other try
<bulldog98_work> Was only to see if it looks ok
<bulldog98_work> shadeslayer: can you paste the look of the card you meen? I´m on MacOS and cant see it
<shadeslayer> hold on
<shadeslayer> bulldog98_work: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BusinessCards?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=newdesign_businesscard_1.svg
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BusinessCards?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=newdesign_businesscard_2.svg
 * bulldog98_work even managed to get MacOS to sow wrong colors aso
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BusinessCards?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=newdesign_businesscard_3.svg
<bulldog98_work> shadeslayer: but I want a Kubuntu branded one
<shadeslayer> oh
<bulldog98_work> shadeslayer: what programm would you use to create one? LaTeX, Scribus or Inkscape?
<shadeslayer> Inkscape
<shadeslayer> LaTeX isn't suitable for this, LaTeX is suitable for books and CV's and stuff
<shadeslayer> never used Scribus
 * bulldog98_work doesn`t know howto use that good tuts?
<shadeslayer> uh ... just install it and launch it, click some buttons and you'll know what to do :P
<bulldog98_work> shadeslayer: I want a manual, I don´t know anything :P
<bulldog98_work> shadeslayer: apt-get install scribus
<shadeslayer> bulldog98_work: i didn't know how to use inkscape as well, i just started pushing buttons and figured it out
 * bulldog98_work needs an desinger that does a branded Card, so he can modify that
<shadeslayer> bulldog98_work: ask sheytan then
<bulldog98_work> shadeslayer: sheytan isn´t here yet
<bulldog98_work> :P
<bulldog98_work> btw whats about kubuntu cloaks
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> !membership | bulldog98_work 
<ubottu> bulldog98_work: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<shadeslayer> bulldog98_work: there's a link in there somewhere
<ScottK> rbelem: What?
<jussi> scribus = :/
<jussi> bulldog98_work: no kubuntu cloaks, sorry
<ScottK> fabo: Thanks.
<ScottK> bulldog98_work: Think of it as an "Ubuntu the project" cloak, not an "Ubuntu the desktop" cloak.
<bulldog98_work> ScottK: k
<ScottK> Anyone on amd64 that can try to install libreoffice/oneiric in a clean chroot to see if it installs/needs anything from Universe?
<ScottK> It's allegedly uninstallable at the moment.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i can have a look
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> btw, can a source package name differ in Ubuntu and debian?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you upload shadeslayer's akonadi update (so I can approve it)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It happens.
<shadeslayer> so, how does one file sync requests for such a package?
<ScottK> Usually if it's packaged in Ubuntu an then later someone packages in Debian and doesn't notice.
<ScottK> What's the package?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: synthesis in debian experimental
<shadeslayer> and its libsynthesis in ubuntu
<ScottK> If they had the same name, why would a sync be appropriate a month before release?
<shadeslayer> new bug fix release
<ScottK> How different are the packages?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: like ubuntu vs debian diff? none
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> i have a build log if you want it
<shadeslayer> it's always been sync'd from what i can see
<ScottK> Then file a sync request for the new package (and say it'll replace the old one), go through the normal sponsorship process, and then after it's in, file a bug asking for removal of the old package.
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/122203/ << looks just fine ( i saw the ca cert's issue in the other builds as well )
<shadeslayer> btw this is a chroot with universe enabled
<ScottK> Can you try it again without Universe?
<shadeslayer> sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Nevermind.  I figured it out.
<ScottK> The issue I was seeing reported was with a DVD build and those aren't run everyday, so it's an old report.
<ScottK> Sorry for the distractions.
<shadeslayer> ah no problem :)
<shadeslayer> bah ... packages.debian.org shows the incorrect info
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw, digikam is being demoted right?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Has been.
<ScottK> So the Universe build-dep is fine.
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> debfx: i've put the library in kipi-plugins-common , is that alright?
<debfx> shadeslayer: that's an arch-all package
<shadeslayer> debfx: uh ... no .. its arch-any i think
<shadeslayer> bah, you're right
<shadeslayer> debfx: so, should i chuck it into kipi-plugins instead?
<debfx> yes
<shadeslayer> alright
<debfx> ScottK: what should we do about the kdirwatch patch from kde4libs? apparently no one has tested it and it doesn't affect the oneiric kernel
<ScottK> debfx: Did we upload it already?
<debfx> no
<ScottK> If not, I'd be inclined to drop it.
<debfx> yeah let's drop it, we'll get the fix anyway post-release with kde 4.7.2
<debfx> if there are no objections I'll upload kde-runtime without the active patches
<debfx> ScottK: apachelogger: ^
<danimo> is natty already frozen?
<ScottK> debfx: Yes.  At the very least we should do that for now.
<danimo> err, not natty :)
<ScottK> danimo: Yes, but we can get stuff in if it's important.
<danimo> 10.10
<danimo> 11.10
<danimo> args
<ScottK> 11 even.
<ScottK> (this one goes to eleven)
<danimo> ScottK: well, fabo fixed some things in icecc that make it useful in the first place
<danimo> ScottK: icecc 0.9.7-3 in sid
<ScottK> You can request a sync.
<danimo> ScottK: I just uploaded it to my PPA to use it on older versions
<danimo> ScottK: how?
<ScottK> Use requestsync.
<ScottK> It'll file a bug that a sponsor will review.
<ScottK> (it's in ubuntu-dev-tools)
<danimo> ScottK: done
<danimo> ScottK: 851887
<debfx> danimo: have you tested the package?
<ScottK> debfx: If you use the sync api to do the sync (assuming you agree with it), it'll hit the unapproved queue where I can do the sync.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ScottK: what akonadi update, or rather... where?
<apachelogger> debfx: which packages need uploading?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: new upstream bug fix release
<ScottK> apachelogger: 1.6.1, see backscroll
<apachelogger> didn't see in backscroll
<debfx> apachelogger: everything in main that has desktop files and uses pkg-kde-tools. I don't have a list of packages
<apachelogger> bulldog98: about kubuntu branded business cards .... simply take the ubuntu ones and swap the ubuntu logo for the kubuntu one
<apachelogger> debfx: I think having a list before doing things would have made a lot of sense
<ScottK> apachelogger: [02:34:56] <CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/akonadi] Rohan Garg * 34 * debian/changelog New upstream bug fix release
<apachelogger> ah
<ScottK> apachelogger: I didn't check if shadeslayer noticed, but this fixes 707878, so that ought to be mentioned in the changelog.
<ScottK> I was hunting after that one when I found the akonadi release ...
 * apachelogger waves fist
<apachelogger> I committed 3 seconds before you wrote that
<shadeslayer> you mean uploaded
<CIA-130> [akonadi] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110916141140-hbut0lo0f8w4w0hg * debian/changelog New upstream bug fix release (LP: #707878)
<apachelogger> bzr ci
<apachelogger> goes ahead and commits
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> this is beginning to piss me off
<apachelogger> epcially
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> !find panorama.png oneiric
<ubottu> File panorama.png found in gallery2, python-guiqwt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  export BZR_DISABLE_PLUGINS=builddeb bzr commmit
<debfx> apachelogger: amarok, bluedevil, choqok, k3b, kaffeine, kamoso, koffice, konversation, ktorrent, muon, networkmanagement, partitionmanager, rekonq, skanlite, synaptiks
 * apachelogger thinks build-rdeps is broken
<debfx> and quassel
 * apachelogger mass-bugs that
<debfx> stuff that needs to be investigated: kcm-gtk, kdesudo, kopete-message-indicator, kubuntu-firefox-installer, kubuntu-notification-helper, plasma-widget-menubar, plasma-widget-message-indicator
<shadeslayer> debfx: apachelogger ScottK review needed for digikam : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kubuntu-packaging/digikam/revision/33
<apachelogger> debfx: skanlite is not in core KDE anymore?
<apachelogger> debfx: networkmanagement is the plasma-widget?
<ScottK> apachelogger: It never was.  It was always extragear (skanlite)
<ScottK> apachelogger: It is.
<ScottK> apachelogger and shadeslayer: akonadi update is in.  Thanks.
<shadeslayer> wohoo
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/n55Xk.png
<ScottK> kamoso will have to come off the dvd due to digikam demotion
<apachelogger> just don't tell alex :P
 * apachelogger wonders how long it takes launchpad to process a new bug mail
<debfx> apachelogger: yes, that's the plasma widget
<ScottK> My favorite fix in the akonadi update was the one where they changed the mysql timeout from 8 hours to a year.
<apachelogger> the supremacy of high quality software
<apachelogger> To report bugs by e-mail, you need to sign the message with an OpenPGP key
<apachelogger> that is registered in Launchpad.
 * apachelogger waves both fists shouting
<apachelogger> my kontact has been fckd for 2 years, how exactly am I supposed to sign the rubbish mail with anything
<apachelogger> gARAERHBHG
<ScottK> apachelogger: If it's sent via gmail you don't need to gpg sign it.
<apachelogger> it was
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can I assign you figuring what's up with the the French language pack?
<ScottK> Bug 842922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 842922 in kde-l10n-fr (Ubuntu Oneiric) "kde-l10n-fr ftbfs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842922
<apachelogger> debfx: bug 851953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851953 in synaptiks (Ubuntu) "Rebuild for transition away from desktop file stripping" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851953
<apachelogger> ScottK: needs rebuild
 * ScottK retries.
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 849936 ... I think the questions are more whether they are regression from 1.1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 849936 in bluedevil (Ubuntu) "Feature Freeze Exception for bluedevil 1.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849936
<apachelogger> afiestas: ^
<ScottK> apachelogger: In part.  The other part is if the new feature is buggy and will confuse people.
<ScottK> It seemed from my reading that the DUN stuff was appearing at inconvenient times for some people.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> IIRC it was only that DUN is behaving oddly if the device aint configured yet
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: should i start work on that wrapper?
<apachelogger> for libical?
<shadeslayer> yus
<apachelogger> first try to incorproate the build system into qmake and link it statically and strip symbols that are not used ;)
<CIA-130> [amarok] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110916150249-n6h4ebvgpcdy3bk2 * debian/changelog releasing version 2:2.4.3-1ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why the need to strip stuff away?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mobile apps must not be fat + the fatter the longer it takes to start
<shadeslayer> but isn't libical provided on harmattan? or do we want to thin the library even further?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what about deployments on symbian? and android? and iOS?
<apachelogger> mind the cute
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also it appears you disaligned choqok archive and choqok bzr
<apachelogger> bad shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> huh? 
 * shadeslayer checks
<apachelogger>  choqok (0.9.98-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<apachelogger> iin bzr
<shadeslayer> i didn't even know choqok had a bzr branch @_@
<apachelogger> first looky looky, then work :P
<shadeslayer> aha
<Riddell> https://lwn.net/Articles/455972/  42,000 school rollout of Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not entirely my fault, neversfelde is to blame as well :P
<shadeslayer> 0.9.98-0ubuntu1 was released, but not updated in bzr
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-flavor-kubuntu.html  | 4.7.1: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Congratulations to bulldog98 | 42k schools with Kubuntu: https://lwn.net/Articles/455972/
<shadeslayer> wohoo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'll fix0r it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also, subsequent releases were made but never updated in bzr
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> I am on it
<shadeslayer> oh alright
<CIA-130> [choqok] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110916151257-qiqi25lo926b5tnp * debian/ (changelog control) * No-change rebuild to stop desktop file stripping (LP: #851953) * Update VCS entries for bzr
<CIA-130> [k3b] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110916151438-egtrn3mxq1dv2d31 * debian/changelog No-change rebuild to stop desktop file stripping (LP: #851953)
<bulldog98-tmp> apachelogger: please make a post about 4.7.1
<bulldog98-tmp> and the love story goes on :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, I was thinking... since we do not do anything with the ical other than parse it and build the UI based on it... I think simply downloading the file and storing it as cache would be more than sufficient
<apachelogger> bulldog98: it seems you would be perfect to post about that
<bulldog98-tmp> apachelogger: have no time until sunday
<shadeslayer> hmm, yeah, but then writing the parser in js is all sorts of pita
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, the parser needs be cpp
<apachelogger> and be it only for threading
<shadeslayer> ok, then you want to parse the entire thing using just Qt?
<apachelogger> would be an option
<apachelogger> or you manage to break ical into a distributable form
<apachelogger> but really, writing the parser is not that difficult
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well .. i'm just intimidated by writing my own ical parser :P
<shadeslayer> i'm sure its possible, i'm just not sure that i can do that 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: look at the drual parser impl
<apachelogger> you cannot go wrong with this ^^
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<shadeslayer> i'm going out for dinner in a couple of minutes, will come back and have a look :)
<bulldog98-tmp> I´m off now
<apachelogger> one approach would be writing one foreach(line) ... if (line == "foobar:Begin") createNewEvent(); if(line == "foobar:End") endEvent(); parseLine(line);
<ScottK> didrocks: Can you look at the Debian qt4-x11 repos, grab fabo's security and sslv2 patches and then upload them?
<apachelogger> in parse line you basically only need to split by :
<apachelogger> then insert that into a qmap<Qstring, Qvariant> orso
<apachelogger> not the most performant ical parser, but still better than all the regex in JS
<shadeslayer> heh, true
<didrocks> ScottK: would be on Monday if it can wait by then? (not sure with the beta freeze) I'm really busy with some compiz thingy right now :/
<fabo> ScottK: it's commited in kubuntu packaging
<ScottK> fabo: Oh.  Even batter.
<ScottK> better.
<didrocks> excellent, thanks fabo!
<ScottK> didrocks: Monday is too late I fear.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ Can you do it?
<didrocks> ScottK: I won't be able to test it though, let me look at the changes
<fabo> ScottK: I need to apply for ubuntu-dev and I could upload myself ;)
<didrocks> fabo: sounds better, yeah :)
<ScottK> fabo: Yes.  Please.
<CIA-130> [kaffeine] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110916152315-ukqpvb0v1po5ad6w * debian/changelog No-change rebuild to stop desktop file stripping (LP: #851953)
<didrocks> fabo: btw, I tried to ping you last week about a change in debian/rules to only build documentation if current arch ship the -doc package, interested?
 * rbelem pokes ScottK 
<fabo> didrocks: I've seen the changes but I think debfx has commited a modification on top
<ScottK> rbelem: What?
<rbelem> :-)
<didrocks> fabo: yeah, a way better version :)
<fabo> didrocks: it's included in kubuntu packaging. I'll cherry-pick for next upload to Debian. 4.7.4-1 is mostly ready on git.debian.org
<rbelem> ScottK, some active patches in kde-runtime are in the KDE/4.7 now
<ScottK> rbelem: OK.  We had to strip the runtime stuff out today just to get something built.
<apachelogger> rbelem: it would be better if all of them were
<didrocks> fabo: good news! thanks :)
<rbelem> apachelogger, they will move everything to a sepated lib
<rbelem> :-)
<shadeslayer> alright, cya tomorrow
<rbelem> ScottK, apachelogger, i will make the changes to the pkg removing that split and cherrypick the patches :-)
<rbelem> same for kdelibs
<apachelogger> rbelem: I was more thinking about the activitymanager patches really ^^
<rbelem> apachelogger, i think this will go to a different lib afaiu
<apachelogger> rbelem: did you see the uds mobiel app yet?
<rbelem> apachelogger, not yet
<rbelem> apachelogger, where do i get it?
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/uds-qml.mp4 http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/uds-qml2.mp4 http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/uds-qml3.mp4
<apachelogger> actually I should push new code to the repo
<apachelogger> ScottK: I might
<apachelogger> rbelem: git://anongit.kde.org/scratch/sitter/uds-qml
<rbelem> nice
 * rbelem clones
<apachelogger> that is iteration1 though ... my current working copy is way ahead of it
<apachelogger> I'll try to push my new stuff later on
<apachelogger> ktorrent has no bzr branch :O
<apachelogger> muon neither :O
<apachelogger> and where is jonny?
<apachelogger> plasma-widget-networkmanagement also does not seem to be in sync
<apachelogger> yofel_: your script could also compare what we have in bzr versus what we have in the archive
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> p-w-nm was renamed it seems S:
<ScottK> rbelem: Make sure on -runtime you start with what's in the archive.  It was just uploaded today.
<rbelem> ScottK, oki
<rbelem> apachelogger, Type ICalParser unavailable
<rbelem> apachelogger, module "QtQuick" version 1.1 is not installed
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> a) you need Qt 4.7.4
<apachelogger> b) you need to use the harmattan version
<rbelem> ah! ok :-)
<apachelogger> the desktop UI does not exist right now
<apachelogger> rbelem: in main.cpp change qml/desktop/main.qml to qml/ubuntudevelopersummit/main.qml
<apachelogger> that should switch to the harmattan components
<rbelem> apachelogger, nice :-)
 * rbelem grabs its n9
<apachelogger> ScottK: was kamoso demoted yet?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.
<apachelogger> cause I have an upload pending
<apachelogger> debfx: so, what do we do with native packages and desktop files?
<apachelogger> ensure they have the key hardcoded?
<ScottK> May as well go ahead.  We'd want the unstripped desktop files for it anyway.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am reasonable certain that kamoso has in source translations
<ScottK> Ah.  Good point.
<apachelogger> which means we need to rebuild after demotion
 * apachelogger puts kamoso down for later upload
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kamoso also seems out of sync with archive
<CIA-130> [kamoso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110916155652-xhe3munxfokkr5wn * debian/ (12 files in 2 dirs) Initial release (Closes: #577639)
<CIA-130> [kamoso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110916155740-p8d2r8dq1gllsf18 * debian/changelog No-change rebuild to stop desktop file stripping (LP: #851953)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm working on getting it demoted now.
<apachelogger> thx
<ScottK> BTW, the French thing built.  Thanks for the help.
<CIA-130> [konversation] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110916160239-poavnu7e3lpamalz * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) sync with archive
<CIA-130> [konversation] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110916160403-7is3lf7m550o530v * debian/changelog No-change rebuild to stop desktop file stripping (LP: #851953)
<apachelogger> debfx: debian/rules:6: /usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/debhelper/kubuntu.mk: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> what happend to that?
<ScottK> apachelogger: kamoso should be good to go in ~40 minutes.
<apachelogger> kthx
<yofel> apachelogger: true, I'll look at adding that once I'm home again (sunday)
<apachelogger> yofel: awesome
<claydoh> Quintasan: 
<claydoh> oops ignore that
<claydoh> sorry
<apachelogger> Quintasan: \
<danimo> apachelogger: ping?
<apachelogger> danimo: pong
<danimo> apachelogger: got a sec for a backporting problem? seems that hardy doesn't know about dsc's in 3.0 format. any idea what to do to 'downgrade'?
<apachelogger> danimo: remove debian/source
<danimo> apachelogger: and then?
<danimo> apachelogger: (the host I am on is natty)
<apachelogger> dpkg-buildpackage -S
<danimo> apachelogger: I just want to push it for ppa building
<apachelogger> that should spit out a pre-v3 source package
<danimo> apachelogger: indeed, tnx
<danimo> apachelogger: so let's see :)
<apachelogger> danimo: alternatively you can also set debian/source/format's content to "1.0"... I am not sure a hardy envrionment will like that though
<apachelogger> chances are it will just not care and work
<apachelogger> so if you require mergability you probably should use the format 1.0 option
<danimo> apachelogger: I just did a dput upload again. let's see
<danimo> apachelogger: there is no immediate feedback on those things. it always has a 5 mins roundtrip
<danimo> apachelogger: ah, now :)
<apachelogger>    dh_install -a -O--parallel -O--dbg-package=kaffeine-dbg -O--list-missing
<apachelogger> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/debian/presubj': No such file or directory
<apachelogger> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/debian/presubj debian/kaffeine//usr/share/bug/kaffeine// returned exit code 1
<apachelogger> ScottK: have you ever seen that error?
<ScottK> Nope.
<apachelogger> oh well
 * apachelogger unbreaks uds-qml and will look at that build error
<apachelogger> rbelem: new code pushed to repo
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/55AWJ.png
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I have ondisk cache and user-specific ical support now :P
<apachelogger> also some problem with object scope, but that was to be expected with all the createComponent() calls \o/
<apachelogger> oh, I think I just fixed that
<ScottK> apachelogger: What happened to kamoso?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Fixing kaffeine?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looks like you really don't need my help there :P
<shadeslayer> Digikam Packaging needs review : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kubuntu-packaging/digikam/revision/33
<ScottK> Quintasan could do that.
<apachelogger> ScottK: having supper right now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I dislike codebases that is only worked on by one person :P
<apachelogger> besides, you are so afraid of ical you really should face your fears ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: more like, i'm on a super tight deadline to complete a telepathy feature and read a entire RFC
<apachelogger> what RFC do you need to read?
<apachelogger> no one ever reads an RFC... just some random impl of it ^^
<shadeslayer> 5245
<apachelogger> ~rfc 5245
<apachelogger> kubotu: fail!
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> uhh
<shadeslayer> ~google rfc 5245
<kubotu> Results for rfc 5245: 1. RFC 5245 - Interactive Connectivity Establishment (ICE): A Protocol ...: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5245 | 2. RFC 5245 on Interactive Connectivity Establishment (ICE): A ...: http://www.ietf.org/mail-archive/web/ietf-announce/current/msg07383.html | 3. Information on RFC 5245: http://www.rfc-editor.org/info/rfc5245
<apachelogger> that is one lovely RFC 
<apachelogger> very recommendable read
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you read the make manual yet? :P
<shadeslayer> hahahahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i tried to
<shadeslayer> i got as far as 15 pages
<shadeslayer> then it got boring
<apachelogger> weak :P
<shadeslayer> not weak, it just got .. boring, i'll take it up again some time, but i last read it 2 weeks ago and it was plain boring
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: the wifi dongle drops the connection if i transfer large files "{
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you explain TURN allocate requests to me?
<shadeslayer> if you know about them, because that is going completely over my head
<apachelogger> I do not
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> btw see the GSoC ML :P
 * apachelogger omnoms while watching will and grace 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did someone get a prn subscription using their card and google got mail?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: even better, they're discussing if microsoft is doing anything for gsoc
 * apachelogger is wondering if the RAF is doing anything for gsoc
 * shadeslayer is wondering when his certificates will arrive so he can submit them to the uni
<rbelem> apachelogger, it is looking nice now :-)
<yofel> shadeslayer: blame ralink
<shadeslayer> yofel: hehe :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: yer pbuilder is messed up i think
<rbelem> apachelogger, it just need wrap the session names
<shadeslayer> duplicate ca certs
<rbelem> to wrap
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> yeah, i have no idea how that happened, i was test building kde-runtime and testing libreoffice, saw it then
<apachelogger> rbelem: primarily it needs a sensible interface
<apachelogger> not quite sure how to do that
<apachelogger> perhaps an additionall drill down page
<apachelogger> so you have day -> track | room -> event
<apachelogger> plus hiding of everything that is past currentDateTime
<rbelem> apachelogger, i could ask help from the ux designers
<apachelogger> rbelem: uh, that would be great
<rbelem> apachelogger, tuesday they will have something :-)
<apachelogger> wohooo
<apachelogger> rbelem: you are my hero \o/
<apachelogger> rbelem++
<rbelem> -D
<rbelem> :-D
 * rbelem hugs apachelogger 
<CIA-130> [kaffeine] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110916190332-odqj3rot0v94wp1i * debian/ (6 files in 3 dirs) Sync bzr branch with archive to unbreak build
<debfx> apachelogger: kubuntu-desktop-i18n is no more
<debfx> apachelogger: maybe we need to resurrect it and put it into an own dh addon
<CIA-130> [kaffeine] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110916190950-4li5ghj2z64ck1nc * debian/kaffeine.docs drop docs file -> no more todo file there
<apachelogger> debfx: you could just have emptied the file instead of removing it :S
 * apachelogger fixes some of Tonio_'s changelog entries for a change
<CIA-130> [kaffeine] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110916191528-ymgdbphsor3lwd3z * debian/changelog fix changelog format
<apachelogger> ScottK: kamoso good to go up?
<ScottK> Yes
<debfx> apachelogger: why? dropping an include line is easy enough to fix
<apachelogger> except if we need to go back to non-stripping
<CIA-130> [kamoso] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110916191925-43o2yuk8ib7862am * debian/changelog releasing version 2.0.2-1build1
<debfx> apachelogger: which package is that?
<apachelogger> debfx: synaptiks I think
<BarkingFish> hi guys. Do we know yet if KDE 4.4.7 is safe?  I have updates waiting to go on if it is...
<BarkingFish> Just a word to the wise, if you're going hunting bugs on launchpad, be aware that it's not working properly at present.  I'm doing bug searches against oneiric and getting timeout errors.
<ulysses> that's typical Launchpad behaviour :)
<ulysses> timeout on everything, not just bug searching
<BarkingFish> i'm only getting it on bug searches at the moment, nowhere else ulysses - http://imgur.com/5j1tE
<bulldog98> apachelogger: maybe tomorrow evening
<apachelogger> :)
<BarkingFish> bulldog98, what are the congratulations for? :)
<ScottK> BarkingFish: We aren't aware of any unsafe KDE upgrades.
<BarkingFish> ok, cool. Was just checking, I thought I saw someone the other day having issues with it... maybe not though.
<ScottK> There are occasional issues with kdepim upgrades but for new installs, it's pretty safe.
<BarkingFish> oh no, this was someone complaining about missing icons and so on.
<BarkingFish> i'll see if I can find the conversation, may still be in my scrollback
<BarkingFish> myxzptlk. it's not.
<BarkingFish> i'm putting the updates on anyway, i'll see how things progress
<ScottK> That one turned out to be an upgrade related config error.
<BarkingFish> ah, ok
<BarkingFish> Well I'm done, i'll be back shortly.
<BarkingFish> Oh shoot. My package icon in the toolbar has turned into a warning triangle.
<BarkingFish> says "2 messages from the package manager"
<BarkingFish> back soon :)
<apachelogger> I hear thunder, but there is no rain
<BarkingFish> dang me that was quick :)  I just came on with 4:4.7.0 and my network was up before I'd even got into the desktop!
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-17
<valorie> I'm about to leave soon, but noticed that my Oneiric upgrade on the netbook went great, except for Kmail
<valorie> perhaps I don't know how to properly configure it, but it always crashes immediately before i can even start configuration
<valorie> and --purge --reinstall didn't help at all
<valorie> also still have the weird "no plasma on start" thing
<valorie> has to be started in the cli every time
<ScottK> valorie: We uploaded a bugfix release of akonadi today that fixes several crashers.  Maybe that will help somewhat for Kmail.  I would suggest though moving your ~/kds/share/apps/kmail aside, configuring from scratch, and then manually importing the mail.
<ScottK> Upgrading Kmail -> Kmail2 has it's risks and there's not much at the distro level we can do about it.
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: ping
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: it is like 7:30 in finland
<ScottK> From the enormous amount of photos I've been seing in G+, I was under the impression jussi wasn't in Finland ATM.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> might be
<ScottK> He might be home by now too.
 * apachelogger aint up to speed on the social things
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: jussi just commented on my G+ 
<apachelogger> kk :P
<ScottK> Of course with the small child, there's no telling when he'll be awake.
<apachelogger> you keep worrying about that and I meanwhile make QtQuick usable on maemo5 :P
<ScottK> Someone should look at the kde4libs build logs and fix up the symbols files.
 * apachelogger thinks bulldog98_ or bambee would be done for that sorta thing
 * DarkwingDuck goes back to trying to sell his laptop
<valorie> thanks for the hint, ScottK -- I never had mail set up on the netbook at all
<valorie> I wanted to set kmail up to sync my gmail via dimap
<valorie> but I'll def. try your advice and try again
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> the amarok fails on the armz
 * apachelogger is pulling some weird shit with qml again
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's a ICE, so please file a bug against gcc 4.6
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am about to fall asleep, so I'll put it on some todo
 * apachelogger just wrote a maemo5 windowstack for qml :S
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/I7njX.png
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> rbelem: ^
<bambee> morning
<apachelogger> bambee: or is it night? :P
<apachelogger> bambee: <ScottK> Someone should look at the kde4libs build logs and fix up the symbols files.
<apachelogger> -*- apachelogger thinks bulldog98_ or bambee would be done for that sorta thing
<bambee> apachelogger: looking
<bambee> "or is it night? " <--- what ?
<nikola> hi kubuntu devs i don't know is this the right place but i found few annoying bugs in oneiric so i'll post here the issues
<nikola> 1) oxygen-gtk doesn't work in all gtk applications: http://www.dodaj.rs/?3p/XO/NioDUSf/snapshot1.jpg
<nikola> 2) very annoying taskbar bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275469
<ubottu> KDE bug 275469 in widget-taskbar "4 7 Regression: closed windows stay in the taskbar sometimes, taskbar doesn't react on clicks" [Normal,New]
<nikola> 3) Clementine "seeking artifacts" /video/ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPA_bC4mJl8
<nikola> fix at https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=281804
<ubottu> KDE bug 281804 in style "Clementine Player's seek bar started to blink since version 4 7 0" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> morning 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kdelibs has missing symbols?
<bambee> it's for armel
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> valorie: started any work for the doc camp?
<yurchor> Hi! Can I discuss typos in Kubuntu 11.10 docs here? The patch can be found here: http://pastebin.com/v0AXnkBU
<apachelogger> yurchor: I believe it would be best if you were to report a bug and attach your patch
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: ^
<yurchor> apachelogger: The docs are not valid now (entity &muonmenu; is not defined). That's why I'm asking.
<apachelogger> yurchor: report bugs please, DarkwingDuck will surely address them asap... he does not seem to be around right now unfortunately
<yurchor> apachelogger: OK, but later (just looking, not buying ;) ).
<shadeslayer> heh :D
<yurchor> And one more problem: bug reporting is not possible, because there is no 11.10 branch (LP reports so).
<apachelogger> branch?
<apachelogger> why do you need a branch to report a bug? :O
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+filebug
<bambee> does not make sense, the missing symbol is still there... (it's a template..)
<yurchor> apachelogger: Oops. I have just clicked on "Bugs" on the project page and saw "oneiric must be configured in order for Launchpad to forward bugs to the project's developers."
<yurchor> apachelogger: Reported as bug 852519. Thanks for the advices.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852519 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Typos and missing entity in Kubuntu 11.10 documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852519
<debfx> fabo: in icecc, why do you set ICECREAM_ALLOW_REMOTE in the conf and default file?
<debfx> fabo: in the init script you read $ICECC_ALLOW_REMOTE, that seems to be a typo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i haz a question about KConfigGroup::readEntry
<apachelogger> do I haz ical parser yet?
<shadeslayer> nope, will start on it after i finish this
<shadeslayer> so, in order for me to start on the ical parser, you need to help me here :P
 * apachelogger is a cute developer and aint got no idea about no KCG
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/122527/ << that is not working for some reason
<shadeslayer> presenceGroup is a KConfigGroup
<shadeslayer> need to rename presenceIcon to something better tho :P
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> you could work in brisbane with your silly code format
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> so yeah
<apachelogger> I have no idea what not working looks like
<shadeslayer> nvm, i think i found the solution
<apachelogger> also I have no idea what overload you are using there, because you sold all your extra commas on ebay it seems and now cant efford to run the entire overload param list
<shadeslayer> lol .. yeah, i forgot to pass a extra argument, didn't read the build error closely thinking that readEntry wants only one parame
<shadeslayer> s/parame/parameter/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "lol .. yeah, i forgot to pass a extra argument, didn't read the build error closely thinking that readEntry wants only one parameter"
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> build error it was
<apachelogger> you are funny
<fabo> debfx: thanks, fixing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude, you did not review my digikam packaging 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where is that then?
<apachelogger> I was supposed to?
<apachelogger> news news all day news
<afiestas_> <CIA-31> Alex Fiestas 1.2 * rv1.2-5-g7999934 bluedevil/src/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Fix mimetype, basically make dun/panu work again when launch from bluetooth://
<afiestas_> apachelogger: that fixes the thing
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I just say it go by in the build log.  Should be fixed.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ pull that one in and FFe approved.
<ScottK> afiestas_: Thanks.
 * apachelogger has not spelt in over a day, so that will have to wait
<apachelogger> slept even
<afiestas_> no hurry, I will release 1.2.1 this weekend fixing some more minor stuff
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Let's get that then.
<afiestas_> and testing everything again, because I'm extremely surprised that this bug slip away...
<afiestas_> I did test it u.U
<ScottK> afiestas_: We need it to go in tomorrow, so it really needs to be this weekend.
<ScottK> That's why we test too ...
 * apachelogger ordered a headset from the UK, bought with USD, shipping to Austria \\o/
<apachelogger> actually it has the blue teeth
<apachelogger> afiestas_: so that stuff of yours better be working
 * apachelogger waves his fist threatening
<ScottK> This is the Disney Mouse Princess fist, right?
<ScottK> Not very threatening.
<apachelogger> no, the grumpy havent slept in days fist
<apachelogger> also I am on whisky
<ScottK> But you've got that nice bridge waiting for you.
 * apachelogger waves fist some more
<apachelogger> screw that
<afiestas_> ScottK: it will be today
 * apachelogger fondles fregl and leaves for water
<afiestas_> Will send it to kubuntu-devel once fully tested and tarballed
 * apachelogger also does some more fist waving while leaving
<apachelogger> bambee: bug 846709
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846709 in amarok (Ubuntu Oneiric) "amarok crash after 4sec of play" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846709
<apachelogger> without having read the description that is what you were looking into, no?
<apachelogger> did you fix0r it?
<apachelogger> or do I have to emit a wall of written thoughts on the issue again?
 * shadeslayer gives some coffee to apachelogger
<jussi> good evening DarkwingDuck
<jussi> ScottK: small child is not here yet, due to arrive in January :)
<Tm_T> jussi: watch out those kids, and small ones are worst
 * Tm_T hides
<bambee> apachelogger: I am busy right now
<bambee> apachelogger: no, did not fixed yet
<ScottK> jussi: Oh.  I lost track.  Then get sleep while you can.
<ScottK> afiestas_: Great.
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: yofel Quintasan_ shadeslayer: could you have a look to http://bulldog98-jonathansblog.blogspot.com/2011/09/kubuntu-and-kde-love-story-continued.html
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> erm, yofel is already a kubuntu dev i believe :P
<shadeslayer> apart from that, looks good
<bulldog98_> shadeslayer: corrected that
 * bulldog98_ now must syndicate his blog to planetubuntu
<shadeslayer> have fun branching from bzr
<nigelb> I need to clean up the planet config
<nigelb> I keep wanting to do that but get lazy.
<nigelb> There's so much junk in there.
 * bulldog98 needs someone to post a nice 4.7.1 pic on imgur.com
<bulldog98> since my config is to far away for standard
<bulldog98> btw does someone know if fsfe.org fellowship blogs are supported by blogilo?
<bulldog98> planet is a fat repro oO
<apachelogger> bulldog98: s/preparde/prepared/g
<bulldog98> apachelogger: where exactly?
<apachelogger> Together they preparde 130 source packages for upload.
<bulldog98> found thx
<apachelogger> repro
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ib,
<bulldog98> z
<bulldog98> s/ib/ into what?/
<kubotu> bulldog98: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> archive? repository?
<apachelogger> FWIW using haxx0r lingo is bad
 * bulldog98 fixed that
<bulldog98> apachelogger: would you mind making a screeny and uploading it to imgur.com?
<apachelogger> so you should be talking about 11.04 andnot natty, 11.10 and not oneiric etc.
<apachelogger> bulldog98: of what?
<bulldog98> 4.7.1 Desktop
<apachelogger> my desktop is nokia branded for some odd reason
<apachelogger> bambee: ^ plz give the man a screenshot
 * apachelogger notes that screenshots of 4.7.0 == 4.7.1 
<apachelogger> and boring, unless nakkidness is involved
<apachelogger> anywho
 * apachelogger drops some pills and hopes to catch some sleep soonish
<apachelogger> another day without sleep and I'll start singing broadway songs
<ari-tczew> hello
 * shadeslayer is bored
 * shadeslayer starts writing that ical parser
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I think apachelogger want’s to sleep
<CIA-130> [lp:~planet-ubuntu/config/main] Jonathan Kolberg * 1423 * (heads/bulldog.jpg config.ini) Added my blog (with category)
<ScottK> debfx: Can you upload Qt (with fabo's patches) so I can accept it?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: if you are bored you could do the screeny for my blogpost
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: dude, just take it from the kde release page :P
<shadeslayer> and i haz to write that ical parser by tomorrow
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: that’s an good idea :)
<bambee> apachelogger: a screenshot of what ? o.O
<bulldog98> bambee: no need anymore
<bambee> ok
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: string 30 of welcome section has doubled Kubuntu at the beginning
<bulldog98> BarkingFish: the congrats for me is because I became an offical Kubuntu member :)
<BarkingFish> nice! Well done!
<BarkingFish> I'm laying off anything complicated for a day or two at the moment, I have concussion :)
<BarkingFish> I won't be packaging anything for a coupla days, not after getting the trunk door of my mate's SUV right in the head.
<BarkingFish> bulldog98, I hope one day I will achieve that status too :)  I will use the force, luke :P
<bulldog98> BarkingFish: if you keep contributing it may happen :)
<bambee> BarkingFish: may the force be with you :D
<BarkingFish> Thanks!
<valorie> yikes, BarkingFish -- did you see a doctor?
<BarkingFish> yes
<valorie> good
<BarkingFish> I have 5 stitches in my head, the wound is also glued closed and dressed.
<valorie> no messing about with brain injury
<ejat> ouch 
<BarkingFish> No, exactly.  
<valorie> shadeslayer: I have ideas, but haven't seen the proposal, so don't know exactly what we are working on
<valorie> nor where I should be spinning out my thoughts and ideas
<Quintasan_> This is f!Q@##!%#@ sick
<Quintasan_> ScottK: ping
<shadeslayer> valorie: #gsoc-doc-camp-kde is now ours
<shadeslayer> as for the proposal, one sec
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: ssup
<Quintasan_> shadeslayer: They just fixed my phone line
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: didja get my email? :P
<shadeslayer> wohoo
<Quintasan_> And they first told me (on monday) that they will have it fixed within 76 hours
<shadeslayer> valorie: check email etc
<Quintasan_> Then they called me and told me that the line must be broken in my house
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan_> Then some durps came and started drilling right in front of my house and they told my dad they were sent here to fix the breakage
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: want to work on a ical parser?
<shadeslayer> in qt :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: The one about PN poll? It did but I had no means to read that
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Not really, I can't code yet + this is my senior year in hs, don't want any more assignments right now
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yep, fine, just add questions if you like, all i could come up with are those few questions
<shadeslayer> ah alright
<valorie> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/picture/2011/may/11/iceland-diving-eyewitness-pictures
<valorie> mind blowing
<Quintasan> Uhh
<Quintasan> Wish I had monies to go there
 * shadeslayer shakes fist at ical
<valorie> I've never seen The Plates
<ScottK> Quintasan: pong
<Riddell> weird e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/122893/
<valorie> Riddell: approve away!
 * valorie gives permssion for all of Eurasia to download files freely
<shadeslayer> wohoo only 2 fields to go
<shadeslayer> as soon as i figure out what X-TYPE is
<valorie> probably which of the X-MEN you are
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<bulldog98> Riddell: I think he wants permission to provide a download of Kubuntu
<bulldog98> but that’s nonsense he does not need permission
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://github.com/shadeslayer/libqcalparser
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its a very rough implementation, probably very crappy in terms of speed and leaks memory everywhere, but i'll try and improve it tomorrow
<shadeslayer> boo ya
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yer ical parser is done
<shadeslayer> "Server Summit"   "nd-sierra-f" 
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> the summary is truncated for some reason
<shadeslayer> i guess my calculations are off a bit
<BarkingFish> I'm off for the night valorie - I need some serious downtime.
<valorie> sleep well and heal, BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> heal, i will. Sleep? I doubt it.  I have an egg on my forehead the size of an egg, and a headache the size of a small transylvanian village.
<BarkingFish> the same side I holed is the side I sleep on.
<valorie> hmm, take some of that pain killer they surely gave you
<valorie> sleep is necessary
<BarkingFish> I have some, but it's one that makes you sleepy.  As a registered paramedic, even I know you don't administer opiate medication for 24 hours after concussion :)
<BarkingFish> Natural sleep is the best way if you can get it.
<valorie> I hear you
<valorie> meditation maybe then
<valorie> OMMMMMMMMMM
<BarkingFish> that might actually work. I have some incense and tealights...  
<valorie> I find that almost as restful as actual sleep
<BarkingFish> Relaxation and some Oliver Shanti if I can find my CD might just do the trick
<BarkingFish> anyhow, I'm gonna go try to kip out.
<valorie> niters
<BarkingFish> See you tomorrow :)
<BarkingFish> bbfn
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-18
<shadeslayer> anyone around? :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok, so that parser is complete, just one problem, DTSTART and DEND don't work for some reason
<shadeslayer> plz fix
<shadeslayer> meh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: QDateTime issue fixed as well
<shadeslayer> yer parser is ready
<shadeslayer> night guys
 * afiestas is close to tarball // tag 1.2.1
<afiestas> together with a patch for libbluedevil (one line patch)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://vladimirputin.soup.io/post/154482096/Image
<valorie> booooooo Quintasan!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: woohoo, if you give me access I can improve it a bit :P
 * apachelogger only got up so did not yet look at it in detail
<bambee> morning
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you already have
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw     Q_ASSERT(iCalFile->open(QIODevice::ReadOnly | QIODevice::Text));  I'd not call the thing a library with something like that :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there's one thing that needs doing, handling \n characters at the end of a descriptio
<shadeslayer> +n
<apachelogger> huh?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: huh? why not? ( i'm relatively new to library development )
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because a library must never ever go down
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> unless there is an issue that it can definitely not prevent or recover from
<apachelogger> I mean, for internal libs it makes no difference but for public shared ones it does
<shadeslayer> bah, that \n is for vjournal
<shadeslayer> so nvm that :P
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> even so
<apachelogger> readline would simply come up with an empty line
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: another thing: it is very uncommon to do all the work in the ctor
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: one would provide a static function for that most of the time
<shadeslayer> ok, we could just move stuff into a static function
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> Parser::parse(File)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> plus we need that anyway since I also need a ctor for QBA
<shadeslayer> QBA?
<apachelogger> only the on-disk cache is read from file, incoming updates form remote are processed from the networkreply directly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: qbytearray
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> ah kewl
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hahah :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, two options... a) one ctor and multiple parse(QFile), parse(QBA) ... b) multiple ctor and one parse
<apachelogger> former seems bettar
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ping
<Quintasan> apachelogger: pong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw how fast is this yer device
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what device?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: N950
<apachelogger> what kind of fast?
<shadeslayer> how fast does it process the ical file
<shadeslayer> because it was insanely fast on my machine
<shadeslayer> but since we need it to be fast on a ARM device ...
<apachelogger> parsing is not so much the problem...
<apachelogger> problem is that currently I have multiple lists which in JS means multiple memcopies
<apachelogger> IIRC the main oneiric ical had something like 220 sessions
<apachelogger> so that means like 3*220 memcopies or so
<apachelogger> and memcopies are evil!
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> even so it only hung for like 1 second
<shadeslayer> neat
<apachelogger> so for ondisk cache reads actually starting the app is slower than parsing
<apachelogger> and for remote updates the actual file transfer was slower than parsing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  btw is the QBA going to contain the entire iCal starting with BEGIN: VEVENT ... or just one particular field like DESCRIPTION
<shadeslayer> O_O
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the ical as read from UDS
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> your parser will trip over that
<apachelogger> ical files have a sort of manifest section before the first event
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i ignore that :P
<apachelogger> oh yeah
<apachelogger> sorry misread the code there
<shadeslayer> although i shouldn't, but seeing how i couldn't figure out what i should do with that, i left them
<apachelogger> bad code...
<apachelogger> I shall refactor :P
<shadeslayer> feel free too :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should const the read line IMHO
<apachelogger> more compiler love + no changes by accident
<shadeslayer> hmm ... yeah, we don't want to change the values
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you  refactoring the entire thing right now?
<apachelogger> sorta
<shadeslayer> alright i'll wait for you to push yer changes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: another thing ...the event class is likely to be derived, whereas the parser is less likely to
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Any news about the touchpad or I missed it?
<apachelogger> so former needs a virtual dtor and latter does not
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nothing so far
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: they're going to take some time and i'm pretty sure it won't be available before another month
<shadeslayer> and as soon as they make it available its going to be gone
<shadeslayer> they've said they can't even gurantee pricing
<shadeslayer> wtf dbus is taking all my cores
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: some thought on formartting btw ... functions always before members in the header
<shadeslayer> i'll keep that in mind :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does the event even require a dtor?
<shadeslayer> i'm not allocating memory manually anywhere in the event , which is why i didn't have a dtor there
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: a library class *always* needs a dtor :P
<shadeslayer> even if its empty? :P
<apachelogger> the compiler has free hand at where he puts the dtor and what it makes of it
<apachelogger> if you do not declare a dtor the compiler might make a virtual one because one of your classes derives the class internally
<apachelogger> suddenly stuff starts segfaulting for no apparent reason
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we could make it a bit more faster by using  continue in parseICalBlock
<shadeslayer> as soon as it finds the field, it sets stuff in the event and then proceeds to the next line instead of checking it again
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should fix your copyright line btw :P
<shadeslayer> where
<apachelogger> everywhere, year misisng
<shadeslayer> ah 
<apachelogger> that loop needs help
<shadeslayer> done 
<apachelogger>         } else if (line.startsWith(QLatin1String("DTSTART:"))){
<apachelogger>            event->setStartDate(QDateTime::fromString(line, "'DTSTART:'yyyyMMdd'T'hhmmss'Z'"));
<apachelogger> formatting fail :P
<shadeslayer> yes? what about it?
<apachelogger> get a proper editor 
<shadeslayer> i'm using qtcreator
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> learn to use it then
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> that loop needs to go away
<apachelogger> 1 if that checks for dtstart, dtend and categories, any other value that is end:vevent is then parsed as key:value and insertered into the property map
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> instead of having hard coded properties the event should probably use a property map
<apachelogger> so it is easily enhancable
<shadeslayer> you broke something
<shadeslayer> i can't parser anymore
<shadeslayer> s/parser/parse
<shadeslayer> [~/projects/libqcalparser/build]$ ./qcalparser /tmp/uds-p.ical 
<shadeslayer> [~/projects/libqcalparser/build]$ 
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> your library was badly designed
<apachelogger>     QCalParser *parser = new QCalParser(file);
<apachelogger> that now passes for QCalParser(QObject*)
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<apachelogger> so you need to change that to construct and then parse
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how do we do property management?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: QVariantMaps ?
<apachelogger> 2 options: dynamic property injection via QtMetaObject OR QVariantMap
<shadeslayer> because QML has better support for QVariants than other Qt classes i hear
<apachelogger> former is again bettar
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: qml also expects properties
<apachelogger> so if we use a QVM we need to manually declare the properties in the header still
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> we need to declare them and write getters
<apachelogger> so dynamic injection via the metaobject might in fact be the only sane solution
 * apachelogger tests this for a bit
 * shadeslayer tries to understand what apachelogger just said
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> I'll show you code :P
<shadeslayer> that would actually be better :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/123079/
<apachelogger> the qtmetaobject of the qobject already has a QVM for the properties
<apachelogger> so you can inject new properties by simply setting a new property
<apachelogger> without having to declare ANYTHING
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> sweet
<apachelogger> every time I tell people about this a jahava kitten dies
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so, we just inject new properties in our QCalEvent
<shadeslayer> when the setters are called
<shadeslayer> and change getters to return that property
<apachelogger> if it were working :O
<shadeslayer> its not ? :O
<apachelogger> not in qml
<shadeslayer> aw :(
 * apachelogger tries to debug
<apachelogger> Note that dynamic properties are added on a per instance basis, i.e., they are added to QObject, not QMetaObject.
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so we can use the dynamic properties, but we still need to provide Q_PROPERTY macros and reader functions
<apachelogger> (latter can be put into a macro too though
<apachelogger> )
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> or.....
<apachelogger> we could write our own metaobject which allows for this use case ^^
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we could just not use properties
<apachelogger> Q_INVOKABLE QVariant getValue(QString key)
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> scratch the get
 * apachelogger has used too much crappy qtmobility api
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and we could just reuse the current API to deal with that
<apachelogger> deal with what?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we'd still setProperty()
<shadeslayer> Q_INVOKABLE QVariant getValue(QString key)
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> only that we provide a Q_INVOKABLE which gives access
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> i get it
<apachelogger> Q_INVOKABLE QVariant value(QString key) { return getProperty(key); }
 * apachelogger did it again
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> did i mention KCombBox is weird
<apachelogger> because of the K
<shadeslayer> probably
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, make a choice on the event matter... either is fine with me
<apachelogger> actually having Q_PROPERTY hardcoded props allows for easier use in qml as qtcreator will autocomplete ^^
<apachelogger> for ultimate scalability one will need a value() function anyway
<shadeslayer> ok, lets go with Q_PROPERTY then
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw     QDateTime eventStartDate();
<shadeslayer> yes?
<apachelogger> that is a C func name, not a cpp one :P
<apachelogger> QDateTime startDate()
<shadeslayer> how?
<apachelogger> we know that it is a event because it is an Event class :P
<apachelogger> event->eventStartDate()?
<apachelogger> vs
<shadeslayer> ah heh
<apachelogger> event->startDate()
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: scope is broken there
<apachelogger> the event is held by the parser
<shadeslayer> i think everything is currently using eventFoo 
<apachelogger> yeah, well, fixing
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<apachelogger>     Q_PROPERTY(QDateTime dtStart READ dtStart)
<apachelogger>     QDateTime dtStart() const { return getProperty("DTSTART"); }
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> something is not cool about this
<shadeslayer> that does not look right
<shadeslayer> looks weird tbh
<apachelogger> but why?
<shadeslayer> how does it know to return the dtStart property 
<shadeslayer> when we call it with getProperty("DTSTART")
<apachelogger> qvariant?
<shadeslayer> whut
<apachelogger> doesnt work
<apachelogger> no idea why
<apachelogger> it works for a qstring but not for a datetime
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/123109/
<apachelogger> this sucks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so either we make our own QVM OR we create our own metaobject which allows this stuff OR we simply do not use Q_PROPERTY
<apachelogger> actually, this is a bit weird
<shadeslayer> you could return a datetime string
<apachelogger> no, I need actual date objects in qml
<shadeslayer> QML can parse thos?
<shadeslayer> *those
<apachelogger> slow
<apachelogger> for no good reason
<shadeslayer> heh
 * apachelogger tries with own QVM
<shadeslayer> i'll bbl
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I know what is wrong
 * apachelogger is a bad maco coder
<apachelogger> worky worky \o/
<debfx> fabo: Check_for_buffer_overflow_in_Lookup_MarkMarkPos_CVE-2011-3193.patch is already part of qt 4.7.4
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-3193)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: new API done?
<shadeslayer> and/or want my help?
<apachelogger> WIP
<apachelogger> rewriting parseBlock righ tnow
<apachelogger> QString is a right PITA 
<shadeslayer> what s the problem with parseBlock
<shadeslayer> or are you changing it to use the new API
<apachelogger> new api
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/123121/
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> that is wrong
<shadeslayer>             event->setProperty(key, QDateTime::fromString(value, "'DTSTART:'yyyyMMdd'T'hhmmss'Z'"));
<shadeslayer> what about poor DTEND
<shadeslayer> your forgot about him
<shadeslayer> otherwise ... this new API will handle other keys as well, awesome
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: take a closer look at the if
<shadeslayer> i did
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how would it work for DTEND
<apachelogger> ah
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> now I see
<apachelogger> your code was rubbish :P
<shadeslayer> but it worked :P
<apachelogger>             event->setProperty(key, QDateTime::fromString(value, "yyyyMMdd'T'hhmmss'Z'"));
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> wont work
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> or maybe
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why not?
<shadeslayer> cuz you don't ignore DTSTART ... uh ... maybe it will
<shadeslayer> not sure
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> need to look at docs again
<shadeslayer> ah ok, i understand now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: value is just the part after DTSTART: right?
<shadeslayer> not the entire line itself
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> hence there is a key and a vlue
<apachelogger> *value
<shadeslayer> right, didn't read closely
 * shadeslayer should probably blog about the stuff he did over the weekend
 * apachelogger thinks he is happy with the event now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pushd
<apachelogger> please have a look 
<shadeslayer> looking
<nikola> hi kubuntu devs. gtk2-engines-oxygen doesn't work for all gtk apps in oneiric. please fix it :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looks good, but, you don't need #include <QtCore/QDebug> in qcalparser.cpp
<apachelogger> yeah, noticed that
<shadeslayer> nikola: got a patch?
<apachelogger> more worrying is that it does not work
<nikola> bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-oxygen/+bug/853264
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 853264 in gtk2-engines-oxygen (Ubuntu) "gtk2-engines-oxygen doesn't work for all gtk apps " [Undecided,New]
<nikola> shadeslayer: no sorry
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it doesn't work?
<apachelogger> I get an undefined qlist in qml
<shadeslayer> maybe we need to export our QCalEvent as a property or sth?
<shadeslayer> so that QML recognises it
<apachelogger> even when I just use a qobject
<apachelogger> file:///home/me/src/git/uds-build-desktop-Qt_4_7_4__System__Release/src/qml/ubuntudevelopersummit/main.qml:65: TypeError: Result of expression 'model[0]' [undefined] is not an object.
<apachelogger> wtf
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<apachelogger> "A list of QObject* values can also be used as a model. A QList<QObject*> provides the properties of the objects in the list as roles."
<shadeslayer> possibly different versions of documentation ?
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> I have been using qobj* list before
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> most confusing
<apachelogger> QVariant(QList<QObject*>)
<apachelogger> intersting
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw instead of using a deliminatorPosition we could also use QString::section
<apachelogger> point?
<shadeslayer> no point, i'm just saying :)
<apachelogger> I mean, section() has to seek the string to find the seperator and consequently a section
<shadeslayer> and, shouldn't that be a QLatin1Char
<apachelogger> so since we need lhs and rhs it makes more sense to find the seperator position within the string
<apachelogger> and then take everything left and right of that
<apachelogger> (since we know the exact position of seperator qstring will not have to seek for the seperator anymore)
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I think qml is just bugged again
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: use a C++ backend to set data in the QML app?
<apachelogger> I am emitting it
<shadeslayer> using setContextProperty or whatever
<apachelogger> and apparently qml it to stupid to convert to declarative type in a handler
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: setcontextproperty? what is this? kindergarten?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> you do not set stuff like that as a context property
<apachelogger> a KDE i18n handler you could set ther
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think I know what to do
<apachelogger> but first I need a break
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> i'm off to dinner myself
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh btw, one thing that we can extract form the ical file is the time zone
<shadeslayer> there's a field for that in the  
<shadeslayer> +beginning
<shadeslayer> X-WR-TIMEZONE:UTC
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: upload digikam already
<ScottK> debfx: There were two security issues that fabo was working on.  One is already fixed in 4.7.4, the other is not.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: see email if you're around
<apachelogger> why
<apachelogger> I am at war
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just do it
<apachelogger> what mail
<apachelogger> Your Amazon.co.uk order has dispatched 
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how did you know that? :O
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> not that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: see the one from wordpress
 * shadeslayer needs to start prepping for his US visa
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> that must wait
<apachelogger> because I need booze
 * shadeslayer switches apachelogger's booze with coffee
<apachelogger> STUPID qdeclarativelistproperty
<apachelogger> cant use qsharedpointers
<apachelogger> terrible
<Quintasan> apachelogger:  That's why I find school absolutely exasparating. I just learned we have a test on thermodynamics tomorrow
<Quintasan> I mean what the f...
<apachelogger> I do not even know what that is
<Quintasan> lol
 * apachelogger wonders if one could store it in a sharedpointer so he does not need to know about it
<Quintasan> Not really
<apachelogger> dang me running
<Quintasan> It's basically useless info so I am not entirely sure why would you want to store it anywhere
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: up for reviewing me blog post?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Send it this way, might take a break as well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so.... I think I will have to do major refcktoring of the uds app to accomodate qcal
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: alright
<apachelogger> particularly to add threading into the picture
<apachelogger> oh it makes me sweat already
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: done
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: threading in QML ?
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> yes
 * Quintasan goes reading
<apachelogger> workerscript
<apachelogger> but no
<shadeslayer> are you shitting me
<apachelogger> in cpp
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> that makes sense
<apachelogger> the data retrieval and storage becomes thread0red
<shadeslayer> threading in QML would probably make my mind implode
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so, actually thermodynamics is a very important thing
<apachelogger> if you have too fast intercourse you can start a fire, and no one wants that
<apachelogger> so I consider it in everyones interest that everyone knows about this and consequently does not cause accidential fires ever night
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: also, review my digikam packaging at : https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kubuntu-packaging/digikam : if its alright, i'll upload to kubuntu-packaging and then someone can upload it
<apachelogger> it aint even merged
<apachelogger> good ld
<apachelogger> howwas I supposed to do stuff
<apachelogger> G
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you were supposed to review it, give me the OK and then i would i have pushed to kubuntu packagers :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you really want a different background for the presence screenshot
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you do a merge proposal?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe, i was thinking that too :P
<apachelogger> ....
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: k i'll do that
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: wptouch skin has broken feedback table :P
<Quintasan> "i" should be uppercase when you are talking about yourself
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> Also, use more sophisticated words so you sound cool and all intelectual
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> You know, words like "splendid" or "superb" :P
<Quintasan> There is also "awesome" which can be used almost everywhere
<Quintasan> Ask apachelogger if you don't believe in this one :P
<Quintasan> Okay. I'm going back to physics
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<Quintasan> See you later or tomorrow, depending on results of my studying :P
<apachelogger> splendid comes right after fabulous
<apachelogger> superb is when you cought a good bottle of wine
<apachelogger> which I did not
 * apachelogger gets whisky
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hf
<apachelogger> Quintasan: and remember the intercourse impact of it all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: review up
 * apachelogger wonders how to thread
 * shadeslayer hits publish
<muntiKubu> which pkg has the add-apt-repository? tia
<muntiKubu> apt-utils is installed but could not find command
<muntiKubu> anyone?
<JontheEchidna> muntiKubu: dpkg -S add-apt-repository shows python-software-properties to be the package
<muntiKubu> JontheEchidna: thanks
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: where to find the telepathy-kde packages?
<shadeslayer> www.pad.lv/~telepathy-kde
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> http://pad.lv/~telepathy-kde
<bulldog98> kthx
 * bulldog98 is doing some backporting
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: what to install daily or stable?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i use git master personally
<shadeslayer> along with neon
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: oneiric or natty?
<shadeslayer> oneiric
<bulldog98> welcome in the club (I used it since development was opened)
<shadeslayer> same here
<bulldog98> nice :)
<bulldog98> Quintasan: kde-config-telepathy-accounts-plugins : Depends: libkcmtelepathyaccounts4 (= 0.1.0+20110831-0~oneiric1) but 0.1.0+20110911-0~oneiric1
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: do you have the rights to add me to telepathy-kde?
<shadeslayer> nope, ask Quintasan 
<bulldog98> Quintasan: could you please add me to the telepathy-kde group, so I can fix that?
<bulldog98> btw why don’t we add kubuntu-members as default to that sort of groups?
<bulldog98> or ninjas?
 * apachelogger ponder modelling
<apachelogger> bulldog98: more interesting why not use a kubuntu-ppa :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: for daily builds?
<apachelogger> why not?
<bulldog98> we would end up having 200 PPAs for the dailys
<apachelogger> so
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I find it more convinient to have an group for that
<apachelogger> indefinitely less management overhead than all the rubbish teams growing out of each of launchpad's openings
<shadeslayer> lol ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hooray it is working
<shadeslayer> \o/
<apachelogger> although it all turned into a super hack
<apachelogger> good lawd
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> even my qmake files are all messed up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw you forgot a continue
<shadeslayer> in the parser
<shadeslayer> for CATEGORIES
<bulldog98> apachelogger: maybe an kubuntu-dailybuilds would do?
<shadeslayer> actually .. nvm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the problem with QML and QList<QObject*> ?
<apachelogger> you need to wrap it into a qdeclarativelistproperty
<apachelogger> for which you need a qlist<T*> or you will get screwed over by having to implement qdeclarative stuff yourself
<shadeslayer> and?
<apachelogger> incidentially enough that means one cannot use qsharedpointer which is usually a good idea for the stinky pim data
<shadeslayer> oh
 * apachelogger sighs a bit
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw see pm 
<apachelogger> no pm I have
<shadeslayer> i sent it a couple of hours agon
<shadeslayer> -n
<apachelogger> I probably saw and ignored it then :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<BarkingFish> yoda, you are?
<BarkingFish> :)
<apachelogger> at times I am
<shadeslayer> at times he's just apachelogger
<apachelogger> "just"
<apachelogger> good scope
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: this no qsharedpointer stuff is nothing but trouble
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we could use DBus
<shadeslayer> oh but QML doesn't do DBus
<apachelogger> how would that fix antyhing?
<shadeslayer> can't use dataengines as well
<apachelogger> how would they fix anything?
<apachelogger> "put random shit into your software until it stops crashing"?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you could read data from a data engine into a QML plasmoid
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, how does that help with scope?
<apachelogger> because a dataengine is really nothing but a fancy model
<shadeslayer> scope?
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> could use a model
<shadeslayer> the scope of QList<QCalEvent*> ?
<apachelogger> that way the events could be held within the model and all would be good
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> paritcularly the ptr
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> it has undefined scope when being passed to the Q
<apachelogger> then apachelogger in his infinite wisdom likes to run multiple updates at once which might change a model while being accessed
<apachelogger> boom
<apachelogger> model being the list
<apachelogger> worse yet, unless I run compares on the events they need to be all wiped and redone inbetween updates
<apachelogger> making all previous invalid up until the new model arrives
<apachelogger> context omnomonom
<yofel> o/
<shadeslayer> hey yofel
<shadeslayer> back from vacation?
<yofel> yep
<shadeslayer> yofel: great, go check my digikam merge :P
<yofel> just wondering how to add the archive version to my repo stat page. I could a) take it from apt-cache b) do the same but update apt-cache on every update (10min) c) fetch version from launchpad
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw the bug number is wrong in your current changelog which is in bzr :P
<shadeslayer> i
<shadeslayer> use lp lib i'd say
<yofel> shadeslayer: the FFe didn't yet exist back then. 2.0.0 does fix *that* bug too
<shadeslayer> yofel: but isn't that a Qt bug or sth?
<yofel> would also be my favorite way, but I'm wondering how to do that fast enought since I need to combine bash + python
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, not sure, at least it's fixed
<shadeslayer> fooey
<shadeslayer> yofel: create a new language combining the 2 :P
<shadeslayer> like QML xD
<yofel> currently the page is created by bash, and there's a python script to fetch the existing repositories from LP
<shadeslayer> also look at the poll i sent you, add/remove questions etc
<yofel> now I'm wondering if I shouldn't just rewrite the whole thing in python
<shadeslayer> yofel: store the stuff you get from LP into a file and read it into bash?
<shadeslayer> bug 781128 << qt4-x11 bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 781128 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Tip of the day is missing "Did you know..."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781128
<yofel> shadeslayer: yeah, which I'll probably do for now and rewrite it at some point
<shadeslayer> which is weird
<yofel> shadeslayer: ah, didn't see that, thanks
<shadeslayer> SourcePackage: digikam
<shadeslayer> wtf?
<shadeslayer> ah right apachelogger explains why
 * shadeslayer got confused for a second there
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ok, I think a model
<apachelogger> this is getting way out of hand here
<apachelogger> brrrr
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> 7 models
<apachelogger> for 7 days
<apachelogger> *2
<shadeslayer> WHAT
<shadeslayer> @_@
<apachelogger> models being qlists again
<shadeslayer> that is maddness
<apachelogger> plus the scope issue is still there anyway
 * apachelogger waves fist
 * bulldog98 thinks he found the issue with icecc not supporting i386 client when building on amd64 for i386
<bulldog98> I need a crosscompiler for that, I’m currently doing a package for that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: loading is rather instant now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: with 7 models?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> are  you sure? :P
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> did you thread them?
<apachelogger> they only do points
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> but then there's no point of threading
<apachelogger> only parsing is threaded
<shadeslayer> you only have a single core
<apachelogger> the tearing apart into models is not
<apachelogger> which causes lockup for about 0.5 secs
<shadeslayer> points?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sure there is
<apachelogger> fancy systems like to put excess load onto the gpu
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> at any rate the OS will have an easier job knowing what to schedule when if you have logical unit threads
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> parsing is fast
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are awesome
<apachelogger> <3
<apachelogger> shadeslayer++
<shadeslayer> thank you :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: thanks!
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you fixed up the rest of the stuff :P
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> I pretty much broke the app
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> working copy of qcal in git should be good to go though
<shadeslayer> yup
 * apachelogger did some minor changes apparenlty
<apachelogger> ah yeah
<apachelogger> parse are slots now
<apachelogger> though I cannot recall why I made them slots
<apachelogger> might be a bogus change
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> or not, because they probably should be slots as they represent actions
<apachelogger> you could create a parser, move it to a thread and then invokemethod parse on it
<shadeslayer> sounds right
 * apachelogger has put it into a qrunnable though as he has to do more stuff after/before parsing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re write the QML from the ground up to suit the parser :P
<apachelogger> nothing to be rewritten
 * apachelogger is a good software designer :P
<shadeslayer> ah, problem of scopes :P
<apachelogger> the qml stuff knows no nothing about no parser
<apachelogger> it knows about a model provider
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I'll just have to migrate to a proper abstractitemmodel
<shadeslayer>  42 files changed, 1689 insertions(+), 154 deletions(-)
<apachelogger> which ought to be supported in QML IIRC
<shadeslayer> @_@
<apachelogger> even better than qobject* models
<apachelogger> then the qml items would not have to work with the pointers directly but only get the data from the model
<apachelogger> so the ptr scope is under control then
<apachelogger> plus I can get rid of the 7 models
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where is that from?
<shadeslayer> yer git repo
<shadeslayer> i hadn't updated 
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I also implemented the raw stuff for maemo5 :P
 * apachelogger looks up
<shadeslayer> haha i can see that
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/I7njX.png
<apachelogger> I think my app is the only qml app on maemo5 that actually implements the stacked window system
<apachelogger> i.e. you can stack a window ontop of another window and the blue X in the top right corner turns into a back icon
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> their impl is entirely based on the window manager
<apachelogger> completely horrible really
<apachelogger> I mean, not in Qt, but if you look at the GTK code necessary
<apachelogger> brrrrrr
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> no idea how they ever thought that maemo would be a success
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> doctor who
<apachelogger> zomg
 * apachelogger completely forgot
<apachelogger> question is
<apachelogger> what sort of model is my data
 * apachelogger always fails to asses this correctly
<shadeslayer> i'm sleeping guys
<shadeslayer> night
<bulldog98> apachelogger: what is the trivial way to get a cross compiler compiling for amd64 on i386?
<BarkingFish> i know you can do it the other way round using a wrapper script, bulldog98 - whether it works backwards I don't know.
<BarkingFish> there's bits of info on debian's wiki
<BarkingFish> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianAMD64Faq
<bulldog98> BarkingFish: main problem is that crosscompiler should be used in icecream
<bulldog98> but thx anyway
<BarkingFish> no problem
<BarkingFish> sorry for butting in :)
<yofel> bulldog98: icecc-build-native is what packages the compiler IIRC, can't you adjust that?
<yofel> not sure how it works
<bulldog98> yofel: I looked into that but it’s some obscure stuff
<yofel> hm
<bulldog98> and I don’t know if i386 gcc can build amd64 out of the box
<bulldog98> seems like I have to rebuild binutils and gcc
 * bulldog98 will create i386 packages for crosscompiling to amd64
 * bulldog98 gives up, cause it’s to late to manage that stuff
<bulldog98> I’ll build that stuff by hand
<bulldog98> and not package an deb
<bulldog98> apachelogger: how do I access the people.ubuntu.com page (I want to upload a icecc cross compile tarball)
<apachelogger> go there
<apachelogger> it tells you how
<bulldog98> thx
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I get Permission denied (publickey). with the key that is register in lp since ever
<apachelogger> maybe not synced yet
<apachelogger> or you are in fact using the wrong key
<bulldog98> apachelogger: that’s the key that works for pushing to lp, so it’s the right one
<apachelogger> not synced I guess
<apachelogger> or dolphin is broken
<apachelogger> I have seen weird key issues with sftp
<yofel> bulldog98: using ssh or sftp? there's no shell on people.ubuntu.com
<bulldog98> yofel: both
<apachelogger> ditch the code from your knownhosts and try again
<apachelogger> with sftp
<apachelogger> in dolphin
<apachelogger> as first try
<bulldog98> it says something about timeout
<bulldog98> sftp://people.ubuntu.com/~bulldog98/ is in my bar is that ok?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> sftp://apachelogger@people.ubuntu.com/
<bulldog98> ah ok
<bulldog98> still the same error message
<bulldog98> hm ok works now strange
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-10
<shadeslayer> morning :)
<bambee> apachelogger: hey, kde 4.9.1
<bambee> is in testing
<bambee> since friday
<cortexA9> hello
<shadeslayer> cortexA9: hi
<cortexA9> yesterday i tried the daily iso but i have some problem with xorg
<shadeslayer> okay, if you are sure it's a problem with X, then #ubuntu-x is what you want
<cortexA9> where is the daily iso of today ?
<cortexA9> not released ?
<shadeslayer> cortexA9: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20120909/
<shadeslayer> last daily ISO
<shadeslayer> ->afk
<cortexA9> thanks
<jussi> apachelogger: ping
<jussi> apachelogger: what is the plan with kmix rewrite  - what new features are coming? 
<jussi> shadeslayer: how is ktp password dialogue coming along ?:
<shadeslayer> jussi: haven't started because my notifications patches need a rewrite 
<jussi> :(
<shadeslayer> well ... not an entire rewrite
<shadeslayer> d_ed abstracted some stuff into a class and I just need to use that instead
<shadeslayer> I think I should be able to start next week
<shadeslayer> wot : Depends: kdevelop (>= 4:4.0.1), kdevelop-php-l10n (= ${binary:Version}), kdevelop-php-docs-l10n, ${misc:Depends}, ${shlibs:Depends}
<shadeslayer> Suggests: kdevelop-php-l10n
<shadeslayer> kdevelop-php depends AND suggests kdevelop-php-l10n ?
 * shadeslayer follows debian and drops the depends
<shadeslayer> oh wait, Riddell any reason why you made develop-php depend on kdevelop-php-l10n ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm I guess not
<jussi> shadeslayer: could you give me the ktp ppa address again please ?
<apachelogger> jussi: what kmix rewrite?
<jussi> [21:35:58] <apachelogger> we are going to redo kmix from ground up pretty much to fix that
<apachelogger> where did I leak that?
<jussi> when we talked about the USB headset/master channel bug
<jussi> in this channel, few days back
<jussi> weds evening
<apachelogger> stop talking to me while I am drunk
<apachelogger> jussi: if anything features will go away
<jussi> aww :(
<apachelogger> yofel: is that 4.9.1 on your dyndns up-to-date?
<apachelogger> I should note that I am unable to build it because the script always errors out after 5 minutes or so :/
<jussi> apachelogger: I would like to have an indicator style thing :/
<apachelogger> hm?
<apachelogger> a plasmoid?
<jussi> like what ubuntu has for sound in the "tray" area
<shadeslayer> jussi: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so ... remove depends?
<yofel> apachelogger: I didn't do anything since then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: and file a bug on language-selector to add kdevelop to /usr/share/language-selector/data/pkg_depends
<shadeslayer> will do
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm not sure I understand /usr/share/language-selector/data/pkg_depends
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's used by language selector and our kcm locale to work out what to install for a language
<shadeslayer> ahhh ok
<shadeslayer> got it
<Riddell> or it could just be added to the language packs directly
<shadeslayer> idk alot about the language stuff so you'll have to tell me which one is better ;)
<cjwatson> apachelogger: is kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer in bzr ready to release?  I'm working on clearing http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/tiff.html
<cjwatson> but I have no idea whether the new upstream release there is OK to upload
<Riddell> cjwatson: it'll be uploaded with the rest of KDE SC 4.9.1
<Riddell> which should be soon so I think you can leave it and wait for us to upload it
<cjwatson> OK, sounds good to me, thanks
<cjwatson> the rest of the tiff transition isn't desperately urgent really, I just want to get it out of the way
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 1048584 filed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048584 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "kdevelop-php should pull kdevelop-php-l10n in pkg_depends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048584
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you tag kubuntu and nominate for quantal so it appears on the radar
<shadeslayer> Riddell: done
<apachelogger>   Manually-specified variables were not used by the project:
<apachelogger>     KDE4_USE_ALWAYS_FULL_RPATH
<apachelogger> that probably should be looked into
<shadeslayer> someone might want to test KDevelop Beta https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> s/Beta/RC
<apachelogger> yofel: so it appears only pim-runtime has the only real blocker left
<shadeslayer> what's the problem there?
<apachelogger> file needs adding to .install
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I thought I added that
<shadeslayer> if no one's looking at it, I'll look at it in another 40 minutes or so
<apachelogger> perhaps not uploaded or info is outdated
<txwikinger> Does quassel work in quantal?
<yofel> txwikinger: it does for me
<yofel> apachelogger: I can regen it if you want, but I made sure that things are in sync when I left it
<apachelogger> yofel: please regen
<apachelogger> otherwise I think we are good for upload
<shadeslayer> what's the url?
<apachelogger> yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/4.9.1.html
<txwikinger> hmm.. For me it lost again the configs during upgrade.. this is annoying happing every time
<txwikinger> And now I cannot get it connect to my remote core
<yofel> takes a bit
<txwikinger> Network configuration - everything is greyed out
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why haven't you added  media-player-info  to kdelibs?
<apachelogger> cause it needs investigation
<apachelogger> also try to keep unrelated stuff out of release uploads
<shadeslayer> what sort of investigation?
<apachelogger> what sort of relationship should be it be, should it even be on kdelibs, what are the implications of having it on kdelibs, what does it drag in...
<apachelogger> one does not simply add things to mordor
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> just seems to be a bunch of data files
<shadeslayer> will look at it tomorrrow
<shadeslayer> *tomorrow
<yofel> apachelogger: done
<txwikinger> Do I have to upgrade the remote core again?
<apachelogger> yofel: thx
<txwikinger> Ah got it 
<apachelogger> who wants to upload 4.9.1?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just use my VPS
<apachelogger> yes sir
<shadeslayer> just clean up first :P
<apachelogger> like it's not cleaned up :P
<shadeslayer> you just cleaned it up :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you fix kdepim-runtime?
<apachelogger> no, I left it for dead :S
<shadeslayer> mmm
<apachelogger> god I love this
<apachelogger> my local branch is a clone, the one on your vps is a checkout
<apachelogger> incidentially enough I now need to commit & pushon the one and only commit on the other, and pull on the one and up on the other
 * apachelogger loves how bzr turned into a paradigm c-fck
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Quantal bugs: http://goo.gl/ESmab | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: SRU plymouth logo & fix ipod support | UDS-R: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-uds
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> how odd, find . -name "metadata.desktop~" -type f -print | xargs rm -f  ... doesn't delete any files that find returns
<apachelogger> -print?
<shadeslayer> -print doesn't matter :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: try -print0 | xargs -0 rm -fv
<shadeslayer> oh look, it worked
<debfx> ScottK: would you review gammaray in NEW? bug #1047239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047239 in Ubuntu "[FFe] Sync gammaray 1.2.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047239
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<smartboyhw> Hi BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hi smartboyhw
<ScottK> debfx: Not today.  Ping me again on Wednesday.
<cortexA9> hello. Just me or daily iso have an X problem ?
<debfx> ok.
<cortexA9> ok ?
<Riddell> cortexA9: I doubt any of us have tested the daily ISOs today
<cortexA9> ok no prob
<Quintasan_> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> bug 1033287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1033287 in Kubuntu PPA "akonadi_kolabproxy_resource missing in 4.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033287
<Riddell> some kolab users getting grumpy that 4.9 backports don't support kolab
<apachelogger> why do they not?
<apachelogger> also who feels brave enough to backport .1?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm on it
<shadeslayer> just need to script it using ubuntu-backportpackage
<Riddell> it would mean backporting libkolab and libkolabxml and maybe other things too
<shadeslayer> or backportpackage
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do we have a list of packages that constitute KDE SC?
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> kdesc-packages-precise.txt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how did you sign all the packages on my VPS?
<shadeslayer> some magical script?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ssh ftpubuntu@ftpmaster.kde.org ls -1 /home/ftpubuntu/stable/4.9.1/src/ | sed 's/\(.*\)-4\.9\.1\.tar\.xz/\1/' |grep -v kde-l10n
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if you're onto backports, what the state of quantal packages?
<apachelogger> list of packages
<yofel_> shadeslayer: note that for 4.9 you need kdesc-packages-quantal.txt IIRC
<shadeslayer> <3 apachelogger
<yofel_> or that... right ^^
<apachelogger> also signing
<apachelogger> for p in `ls *changes`; do echo "debsign -r lehost `pwd`/$p";  done;
<shadeslayer> gotcha
<apachelogger> lehost being a ssh config host
<shadeslayer> Riddell: they're building
<apachelogger> yofel_: I highly discourage the static lists approach btw
<apachelogger> static things are meant to fail really
<yofel_> and I won't argue against that
<yofel_> well, it's a matter of convenience. But as we need net access anyway you're right
<debfx> the assumption that upstream never forgets to prepare all tarballs is a bit flawed
<debfx> also we don't package everything
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: clean out /home/apachelogger plz
<debfx> the kdesc-package-names script from my branch prints all tarball names and does the kdelibs -> kde4libs substitution
<shadeslayer> w00t
<shadeslayer> out of memory
 * yofel_ makes his way home - bbl
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm deleting /home/apachelogger/491
<apachelogger> u monster
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> I'm running the backport script and need spaze
<shadeslayer> with sudo comes the great power of deleting  /home/apachelogger/491
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you did upload everything to lp right?
<apachelogger> if everything built, yes
<apachelogger> if not it's easy enough to reroll 
<Quintasan> Riddell: Council has your email on Launchpad, are you llike, the final boss?
 * Quintasan has virtually no idea how to reach our dear Council
<Riddell> I'm the guy at the end of the level you have to pass to save the princess. or more likely the person who registered the team
<Riddell> there's no secret way to contact, just e-mail kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> if you don't feel comfortable doing that e-mail us all with personal addresses
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll just post to kubuntu-devel then
<tsimpson> you can also use LP to contact the ~kubuntu-council team
<Riddell> SteveRiley: is there feedback on the forum on beta 1?  or can you ask for some?
<shadeslayer> afk for a bit while the script runs
<Riddell> schedule yourself into a kubuntu meeting! http://www.doodle.com/ep9bqbapvfh4r9aw
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Quantal bugs: http://goo.gl/ESmab | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: SRU plymouth logo & fix ipod support | UDS-R: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-uds | schedule yourself into a kubuntu meeting! http://www.doodle.com/ep9bqbapvfh4r9aw
<Quintasan> Riddell: I would have to organise the travel and accomodation by myself and then I would be reimbursed? Is the hotel the UDS takes place in acceptable?
<Riddell> Quintasan: well this is all a bit unknown
<Riddell> I'm wondering if I should register with a travel agent here and then you just book through them
<Quintasan> The reimbursment part or the hotel part?
<Riddell> the travel part
<Riddell> the UDS hotel would be the best option but afiestas says it's very expensive and he can see cheaper options
<Quintasan> Oh. Okay, I will send the email to the list then.
 * Quintasan includes the stuff from the UDS sponsorship form
<highvoltage> eek, that reminds me I still need to take care of that
<Riddell> highvoltage: of which?
<highvoltage> UDS stuff. flights, applying for visa, etc.
<Riddell> and most important, is it a nice place to take some holiday in before or after
<highvoltage> :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: I wonder how official my mail sounds :d
<Riddell> very
<Riddell> Quintasan: what do you mean by mobile devices interface?  kubuntu active?
<Quintasan> Riddell: yeah, like certain onscreen keyboards *cough*
 * Quintasan gets uncontrollable cough attack
<afiestas> Riddell: well for double rooms isn't that expensive I guess
<shadeslayer> <Riddell> and most important, is it a nice place to take some holiday in before or after < Can't stress how important that is :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  ssh ftpubuntu@ftpmaster.kde.org ls -1 /home/ftpubuntu/stable/4.9.1/src/ | sed 's/\(.*\)-4\.9\.1\.tar\.xz/\1/' |grep -v kde-l10n gives me too many things that need to be backported
<shadeslayer> some of them are irrelevant
<shadeslayer> like oxygen-icons
<shadeslayer> or maybe you just forgot to upload a newer o-i
<shadeslayer> yus you did
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm not backporting till you fix this stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1197124/
<shadeslayer> is the backport log
<shadeslayer> ( batshit crazy huge )
<pedahzur> Does anyone know when KDE 4.9.1 will be released in the Kubuntu Backport PPA?  I am hitting a nasty bug in 4.9.0 that's supposed to be fixed in 4.9.1.  Or, alternately, if someone could point me to build instructions, that would work too.
<yofel_> Riddell: is the doodle local time or UTC?
<yofel> nvm, I should read my mails ^^
<Riddell> yofel: UTC I'd say
<Riddell> pedahzur: no set release time but soon
<yofel> just checked, if you didn't explicitely enable time zone support it's UTC
<pedahzur> Riddell: Anything I can do to speed up the process? :) Today, instead of just crashing a lot, my Akonadi mail filter process is crashing pretty much every time I try to use it. :)
<yofel> *explicitly
<yofel> shadeslayer: does you backport script have support for the modifications that are needed for precise?
<Riddell> pedahzur: dunno I'm afraid I've not been involved with it, maybe yofel can say when testers will be needed
<yofel> more like shadeslayer, as he seems to be doing backport stuff right now
 * micahg wishes he could highlight on words on a per channel basis :(
<yofel> got a highlight on backport? ^^
<micahg> indeed :)
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: nope, I just use backportpackage atm
<shadeslayer> its just a for loop that runs backportpackage :P
<yofel> k
<yofel> fixing exactly the same things over and over again every point release is quite a waste of time though
<shadeslayer> 4.9.1 for quantal needs to be fixed a bit first before I go and do backports
<yofel> esp. if it's something that sed could easily take care of
<yofel> didn't apachelogger fix quantal?
<shadeslayer> aye, let's document it a bit properly this time 
<shadeslayer> yofel: oxygen icons hasn't been updated to say the least
<shadeslayer> as well as svgpart
<yofel> looks updated to me
<yofel> or are you backporting from archive? if yes - why?
<shadeslayer> no 4.9.1 in archive, and yes, backporting from archive ... 
 * yofel used bzr last time he backported, and left finding the tar to bzr builddeb
<shadeslayer> hm ....
<yofel> which reminds me
<shadeslayer> here's the thing
<shadeslayer> svgpart seems to be updated for bzr
<shadeslayer> but apachelogger didn't make a upload
<shadeslayer> so it looks like he only uploaded half of 4.9.1
<yofel> to the archive yes, but you could just take the rest from ninjas
<CIA-58> [reupload2] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (bump_ver.py kreupload.sh) add stuff
<shadeslayer> yeah, will do that tomorrow
<shadeslayer> I guess Harald's script failed or sth
<yofel> shadeslayer: this is what I used to do the ppa rebuild, could probably be extended for this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yofel/+junk/rebuildstuff/files
 * BluesKaj wonders what the hurry is to try 4.9.1 . doubt the changes will be very noticeable , and the risks probly outrank the rewards
<shadeslayer> yofel: lets get 4.9.1 completely uploaded to quantal first
<shadeslayer> then we can work on backporting
<yofel> sure, was just wondering where you got stuck
<pedahzur> BluesKaj: This: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304866 and this: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdepim/repository/revisions/aaaf11099e1538ceea1af37ebdded9017a4af5b0/diff/mailcommon/filter/filteractionrewriteheader.cpp Yeah, really...a one line change is behind my hurry to try 4.9.1. :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 304866 in Mail Filter Agent "filter agent crashes when trying to filter messages" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, yofel , users are asking about it in #kubuntu and #kde and we have to advise them to wait 
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: the delay is that we don't want stuff to go sideways when people upgrade ;)
<yofel> sure, but without a few more helping hands I fear they'll have to work
<yofel> s/work/wait/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "sure, but without a few more helping hands I fear they'll have to wait"
<shadeslayer> so its better to stick it out for some more days than to rush out a half baked release
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, right ..I'll keep giving the same advice
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: did okular searching get fixed ?
<shadeslayer> I can't check because my system is broken
<shadeslayer> can't trust anything on it, will reinstall precise this weekend
<yofel> shadeslayer: works here
<shadeslayer> awesome
 * yofel still can't install plasma widgets though :/
<shadeslayer> whee, move to air conditioned room, power outage
<shadeslayer> classic bad luck Brian
<pedahzur> yofel: shadeslayer: Anything I can do to help?  Is there a build procedure documented I could follow to build and install the new debs?
<shadeslayer> pedahzur: the only ones who can help atm need to have upload access to upload half of the missing 4.9.1 sources
<pedahzur> shadeslayer: Oh...
<shadeslayer> into quantal that is
<pedahzur> shadeslayer: Gotcha. I'm on Precise.
<shadeslayer> although, if you want to fix your bug, you can cherry pick that commit and roll your own packages for precise
<shadeslayer> I.e. get raw patch, grab 4.9.0 packaging, apply patch, upload to PPA or use pbuilder to build your own debs
<pedahzur> shadeslayer: OK.  Are there docs somewhere to get me started? I've not does this before. :)
<shadeslayer> pedahzur: patching is fairly simple if the patch applies cleanly :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: only about a dozen 4.9.1 packages didn't get uploaded, I'll finish it
<shadeslayer> but, I am in bed, would be better if someone else told you how to fix that :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: 'only'
<pedahzur> shadeslayer: Oh, I know that. I've applied patches...I was talking about pulling the packages. Do you mean just pulling the .deb source and building? Or is there something more involved?
<pedahzur> shadeslayer: The patch I'm interested in is just one line. :)
<shadeslayer> pedahzur: use dget to download the sources... sec
<pedahzur> K
<yofel> shadeslayer: that would be ~12%, which is 'only'...
<shadeslayer> I humbly disagree :)
<shadeslayer> its low, but its not that low ..
<shadeslayer> pedahzur: dget -xu https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+files/kdepim_4.9.0-0ubuntu2%7Eprecise1%7Eppa1.dsc
<pedahzur> Nice. Thanks.
<shadeslayer> then cd kdepim-4.9.0/debian/patches 
<shadeslayer> drop the patch in that folder, add the filename to debian/patches/series 
<shadeslayer> and build using pbuilder which has the Kubuntu backports ppa enabled
<shadeslayer> or upload to a ppa which depends on Kubuntu backports ppa
<yofel> just using dpkg-buildpackage should be sufficient in this case if no pbuilder is present
<yofel> ah
<yofel> could be a paint to install though with kdepim :/
<yofel> *pain
<shadeslayer> and you have the deps installed :)
<yofel> hm
<yofel> mplayerthumbs needs FFE?
<pedahzur> yofel, shadeslayer: Thanks.  I'll see what I can do.
<yofel> great, o-i on the upload list...
<shadeslayer> yofel: new source I do believe
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> I'll leave that to you
<shadeslayer> yofel: skip that, will tackle it tomorrow
 * yofel makes a coffee while o-i is being processed
<shadeslayer> skip some of them if you feel its too much and I will fix it up tomorrow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just clone lp:~apachelogger/kubuntu-dev-tools/kbatch
<apachelogger> and use kbatch
<apachelogger> it contains a list of packages to work on
 * yofel has his own publishing script
<yofel> I can't just run a script on everything anyway as I don't have upload rights for a few packages
<shadeslayer> everyone has their tools :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: k will look in another 7 hours
 * shadeslayer snoozes
<micahg> yofel: at this point, kubuntu could added whatever they want to support to the supported seed
<yofel> we already did for a few things that we maintain in universe
<micahg> yofel: ah, so the stuff you're missing now is in core?
 * yofel does wonder why he has no upload rights for perlkde
 * Mamarok will not be at UDS, not sponsored :(
<micahg> yofel: perlkde isn't seeded
<yofel> ah, good point
<micahg> hrm, it's in supported
 * micahg wonders why seeded-in-ubuntu is lying
<yofel> shadeslayer, apachelogger: everything except perlkde and mplayerthumbs should be up now
<debfx> micahg: it's not lying. the seeds are wrong, perlkde isn't a binary package
<micahg> ah, right :)
<debfx> s/perlkde/libkdecore4-perl/ in the seeds should do the trick
<kubotu> debfx meant: "micahg: it's not lying. the seeds are wrong, libkdecore4-perl isn't a binary package"
<micahg> yep
<micahg> kubotu: nope
<debfx> grr, kubotu disable that feature already!!111
<debfx> yofel: I'll upload those
<yofel> debfx: mplayerthumbs is a new source
<yofel> and thanks
<debfx> aha, then it needs a FFe
<apachelogger> yofel++
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-11
<nixternal> this channel has seriously been quiet for almost 10 hours now? or did you all kick me or something
 * micahg waves to nixternal
<Mamarok> so no way to upgrade kde-full with kdeplasma-addons
<Mamarok> why would that have an influence on meta-packages?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: what's the issue?
<Mamarok> oh, still some missing packages in 4.9.1 apparently
<Mamarok> kdeplasma-addons : Depends: plasma-widgets-addons (>= 4:4.9.1-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Mamarok>                     Depends: plasma-runners-addons (>= 4:4.9.1-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Mamarok>                     Depends: plasma-widget-lancelot (>= 4:4.9.1-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Mamarok>                     Depends: plasma-wallpapers-addons (>= 4:4.9.1-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Mamarok>                     Depends: plasma-containments-addons (>= 4:4.9.1-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<shadeslayer> aye, haven't been built/published/sync'd to your mirror yet I presume
<Mamarok> I use the main server
<shadeslayer> then most likely the former 2
<Mamarok> hm, so building/publishing 4.9.1 takes over 24 hours
<shadeslayer> plasma-widgets-addons | 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu2 | quantal/universe | amd64, armel, armhf, powerpc
<shadeslayer> plasma-widgets-addons | 4:4.9.1-0ubuntu1 | quantal/universe | i386
<shadeslayer> ^ I guess you have amd64 :)
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> amd64 failed
<shadeslayer> trololol :  libmarble-dev : Depends: libmarblewidget14 (= 4:4.9.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installe
<Mamarok> I wonder why 64bit stills looks like a stepchild, while most people nowadays have 64bit systems
<shadeslayer> most likely because amd64 queues were longer
<Mamarok> no, you don't get it: apparently i386 is default and everything else seems secondary
<Mamarok> when 64bit should be default by now
<Mamarok> I don't know if the CDs shipped to local teams are now 64bit, but back when I was head of the Swiss Team we mostly got i386
<Mamarok> which was in no relation to what people demanded
<shadeslayer> ah that way
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> I agree :)
<Mamarok> which is stupid
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: amd64 build ongoing for kdeplasma-addons
<shadeslayer> should be done soonish
<Mamarok> OK
<xnox> one always works, while the other doesn't on some systems
<shadeslayer> well ... I'm aware of only a couple of devices which can't handle x86_64
<Mamarok> xnox: that is just not true
<Mamarok> that was so 5 years ago, but not now anymore
<xnox> there are still 32 bit machines being sold.
<shadeslayer> xnox: sure, but how many of them do support the 64 bit instruction set? Don't most Intel CPU's support the 64 bit instruction set?
<shadeslayer> ( not sure about AMD )
<Mamarok> xnox: just because there are some still sold means that it should still considered to be default
<Mamarok> I haven't had a 32bit system in over 5 years
<yofel> there are still people that like i386 with PAE as it uses a bit less memory
<shadeslayer> yofel: how does one use kbatch?
<yofel> dunno, what's that?
<Riddell> I installed kubuntu on a friends machine this weekend, tried 64 bit first and was surprised to find the machine didn't support it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger mentioned it ... not sure how to use it ... might have to read the code
<shadeslayer> yofel: lp:~apachelogger/kubuntu-dev-tools/kbatch
 * yofel has i386 running on his work notebook - but wubi's to blame for that
<shadeslayer> tehehe, backportpackage downloading o-i at 110 Mbps
<shadeslayer> *yawn*
<yofel> be happy instead of bored! :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's just these visa forms are so boring to fill :P
<yofel> oh, ok
<debfx> I'll upload kde-l10n 4.9.1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lol, the first thing one ought to do is look at the code
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I used backportpackage instead, worked like a charm, no idea if it'll build though :P
 * shadeslayer will throw it up in ninjas and fix up as problems come up
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I am pretty sure I talked about kbatch WRT packages not uploaded
<shadeslayer> yofel uploaded all of them, so doesn't matter now ;)
<shadeslayer> 4.9.1 uploading for precise into ninjas
<shadeslayer> so. much. lp. mail
<debfx> at least you don't get translation import mails anymore ;)
<shadeslayer> aye
<shadeslayer> great, ants on my keyboard
<apachelogger> http://alan927.jalbum.net/Skins/ExhibitPlus/Folder/slides/Ants%20with%20an%20Appetite.jpg
<shadeslayer> how odd
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/3779072 < doesn't show any logs
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure if it's even building
<shadeslayer> hm ... seems it is
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/builders/charichuelo
<BluesKaj> Heyas all
<soee> ji2u
<mparillo> It looks as if KDE 4.9.1 is almost ready. Want me to draft an announcement for the kubuntu/news site, but not check the publish box?
<Riddell> mparillo: go for it
<Riddell> but that's KDE SC 4.9.1, now you're into marketing you need to use the correct terms :)
<Riddell> (and KDE SC shouldn't be used on much user facing stuff, it's ugly)
<mparillo> Will do. I think it is proper to use the 'official' terminology whenever possible, even if it is a mouthful.
<mparillo> BTW, I think https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/ may  have an expired certificate.
<yofel_> wasn't it officially named 'KDE Workspaces, Applications, whatever else 4.9.1' now?
<mparillo> yofel_: My sugested compromise is to use KDE SC 4.9.1 in the link but KDE Plasma Workspaces, Applications and Platform 4.9.1 in the title. It should be in the draft I will post, but not publish, shortly.
<yofel_> yeah, that sounds about right
<mparillo> Done: News KDE Plasma Workspaces, Applications and Platform 4.9.1 has been created.
<BluesKaj> the upgrade to 4.9.1 seems to gone well , so far
<BluesKaj> to have
<xnox> Riddell++
 * xnox achievement unlocked - "Great commit!"
<debfx> o_O
<JontheEchidna> think he's referring to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/revision/5654
<debfx> LUKS support \o/
<Riddell> I still need to get a FFe on that ubiquity change
<Riddell> and testers needed
<Riddell> but maybe we can drop the alternate now
<yofel> wasn't keeping the alternate mostly about offline-upgrades?
<Riddell> yofel: I've mostly heard it being about partitioning options
<yofel> that too, but I vaguely remember rbelem saying something about that during the UDS discussion
<shadeslayer> you know there's a whole thread about dropping alternate cd 
<yofel> kuforums?
<shadeslayer> *cd's on ubuntu devel
<yofel> oh
 * yofel realizes he hasn't read ubuntu-devel the last 3 weeks
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I sure hope not , the alternate install has always been a saviour for mu y older pcs
<Riddell> I think that's pretty much concluded, they dropped alternates for beta
<shadeslayer> I didn't follow it all the way through, that thread is gianormus ....47 emails
 * yofel just wanted to ask for a tl;dr version...
<shadeslayer> hah :P
<BluesKaj> Riddell, bummer:(
<Riddell> BluesKaj: why?
<yofel> it's still a bit more reliable on some hardware as it doesn't require KMS (and not all people know what nomodeset means)
<shadeslayer> yofel: try reading the one about the app developer upload process 
<yofel> shadeslayer: weekend - maybe
<BluesKaj> the alternate install was reliable when the regular livecd wouldn't install 
<shadeslayer> yofel: FWIW nomodeset will now screw with drivers
<yofel> as in...?
<shadeslayer> ( from what I have been told )
<yofel> I don't mind as long as it works
<shadeslayer> yofel: apparently drivers are expected to be used only with modesetting
<shadeslayer> without it, undefined behavior
<yofel> and the problem with that is?
<shadeslayer> passing nomodeset as an argument will lead to X being all weird
<shadeslayer> or video drivers working improperly
<yofel> as long as "X being all weird" means "fall back to VESA" I'm fine with that
<mparillo> There was some user-focused discussion on the Proposal to drop Ubuntu alternate CDs for 12.10 at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2049021
<shadeslayer> dunno about it falling back to VESA since I have to manually specify fbdev in xorg.conf
<Riddell> darkwing, apachelogger, JontheEchidna, jussi01-nom, ScottK: nudge, meeting vote please, not much of a meeting without a council http://www.doodle.com/ep9bqbapvfh4r9aw
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: done
<yofel> oh, kdegames moved to git - yet another tar count explosion
<ScottK> Riddell: Done (and done correctly if the poll is in UTC).
<JontheEchidna> weird backtrace du jour: http://paste.kde.org/547340/
<JontheEchidna> that function only returns a QString. must be threading issues *sigh*
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-12
<ScottK> It would be nice if someone other than me could install 4.8.5 from precise-proposed and then comment favorably on Bug  #1047417.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047417 in meta-kde (Ubuntu Precise) "SRU tracking bug for KDE SC 4.8.5" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047417
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If you're around, I just ran into a muon updater problem on precise ....
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: oh?
<ScottK> Trying to do this all with GUI tools, I added -proposed to my software properties
<ScottK> Checked for updates
<ScottK> Installed the packages I wanted to test
<ScottK> Then I went back to software sources and unchecked whatever proposed is called and checked for updates again.
<ScottK> It didn't forget about the packages from proposed.
<ScottK> I checked and proposed was indeed unchecked, so I had it check for updates again.
<ScottK> They still didn't go away.
<ScottK> Then I did sudo apt-get update and they went away.
<ScottK> So somehow the check for updates wasn't forgetting about the removed repository or something similar.
<JontheEchidna> hmm, interesting
<JontheEchidna> I'm not able to reproduce it in quantal, fwiw
<JontheEchidna> though I can't think of anything that would have changed
<ScottK> In precise it asked to mark extra packages and I told it no.
<ScottK> Dunno if that might have affected the state of things in some way.
<JontheEchidna> That's basically the way of saying "do you want to apt-get dist upgrade"
<shadeslayer> !find libGLEW.so
<ubottu> Package/file libGLEW.so does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> !find libGLEW.so precise
<ubottu> File libGLEW.so found in libglew1.5, libglew1.5-dev, libglew1.6, libglew1.6-dev
 * jussi waves
<vHanda> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> vHanda: pong
<vHanda> :/ I have to go on. I'll ping you in about an hour
<vHanda> It was about using phonon to extract simple video metadata for the fileindexer
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1045755] assistant-qt4 crashed with SIGSEGV in MainWindow::updateApplicationFont() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1045755 (by Alexander Langanke)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1045755 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "assistant-qt4 crashed with SIGSEGV in MainWindow::updateApplicationFont()" [Medium,Fix released]
<apachelogger> vHanda: seems like a rather fat dependency, I wonder if taglib wouldn't be the better choice
<BluesKaj_> Hi all
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/firefox/15.0.1+build1-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what did he break that needed coffee?
<Quintasan_> \o
<apachelogger> lo
<BluesKaj> hi, lo ...hel-lo :)
<vHanda> apachelogger: yeah. I thought so.
<vHanda> Taglib is nice (and I am using it), but it doesn't support avi files
<vHanda> and some other video files
 * vHanda goes back to reading the non existant ffmpeg documentation
<apachelogger> just a matter of writing support
<apachelogger> generally creating a full media pipeline just to read the few tags that video files have (or mostly not have) seems like way too expensive
<apachelogger> vHanda: http://libav.org/documentation.html
<vHanda> yeah. It seems easier to read the header fiels
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> vHanda: you could just as well use phonon and use its queue then :P
<apachelogger> the overhead of gstreamer ought not be much concern at this pont ;)
<apachelogger> vHanda: http://paste.kde.org/547586/
<apachelogger> something like that
<vHanda> I'll see, I think I've managed to extract the duration and bitrate from ffmpeg
<apachelogger> as long as gapless transitioning works you should have next to no overhead from batch processing
<apachelogger> vHanda: sandsmark can help with ffmpeg btw
<vHanda> good to know. I'll bug him if I have problems
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I have no idea :P
<shadeslayer> it was funny though
<shadeslayer> looks like someone turned off composting on paste.kde.org
<shadeslayer> s/composting/compositing
<shadeslayer> great, timeouts when retrying builds
<shadeslayer> !find Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/python3.pm
<ubottu> Package/file Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/python3.pm does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> !find python3.pm precise
<ubottu> File python3.pm found in python3
<Riddell> I've concluded the best thing to do about print-manager is just to make it ignore failures in dbus calls to s-c-p
<Riddell> anything else gets pretty messy in its use of s-c-p
<Riddell> and as far as I can tell the dbus calls aren't very useful
<Riddell> printers are already in a sensible order without them and it does pre-select a good driver anyway
<shadeslayer> so, 4.9.1 for precise should be ready within the next 12 hours if lp resolves the deps automatically
<shadeslayer> a major chunk of it has been built
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how about for quantal?
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<tsdgeos> isn't it therealready?
<tsdgeos> i got it yesterday
 * shadeslayer gives Riddell some coffee
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there were a couple of missing packages that yofel took care of
<shadeslayer> but yeah, all of it was uploaded a couple of days ago
<shadeslayer> Monday iirc
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> ScottK: a FFe for you in bug 1048712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048712 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Quantal) "FFe [kde] add LVM and LUKS options" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048712
<Riddell> hmm I have no idea when to hold this meeting http://doodle.com/ep9bqbapvfh4r9aw
<Riddell> tomorrow at 18:00 would be good but it would probably have to be without me
<shadeslayer> anyone free to try out the new KDevelop?
<shadeslayer> it's here https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<Riddell> cao do
<Riddell> can do
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: successfully installs, runs and executes the hello world I had set up last time I tried kdevelop
<shadeslayer> awesome, will upload later tonight then
<shadeslayer> tehehe
<shadeslayer> seeds need a bit of cleaning
<yofel> did anyone take care of mplayerthumbs?
<shadeslayer> you mean let it out of new?
<shadeslayer> or something else?
<yofel> is it in new?
<shadeslayer> I believe it's a new source
<yofel> was just wondering if anyone filed the FFe
<apachelogger> no one packaged it for .0
<apachelogger> yofel: terribly unlikely
<yofel> as you said that everything was up
<shadeslayer> damn, CIA out
<Mamarok> hm, I must have missed some stuff apparently, but why is there no Calligra 2.5.1 for Quantal? Didn't it make the cut to be included in final?
<yofel> !info calligra
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): extensive productivity and creative suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 8 kB, installed size 71 kB
<shadeslayer> wat
<yofel> hm
<yofel> no
<shadeslayer> lp says 2.5.1
<yofel>  *** 1:2.5.1-0ubuntu1 0
<shadeslayer> aye
<yofel>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/universe amd64 Packages
<Mamarok> then something is wrong somewhere
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/1:2.5.1-0ubuntu2
 * cmagina is looking at the latest updates on quantal for his system and sees calligra 2.5.1
<Mamarok> well, apparently mine is still at 2.5.0
<apachelogger> it built 9 hours ago
<cmagina> mirror lag?
<apachelogger> might not be propagated to mirrors
<Mamarok> right now I am struggling to get Qt4 packages, the main server is extremely slow
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I don't use a mirror but the main server
<Mamarok> but might be right next in queue once I mange to download all that Qt stuff
<Mamarok> manage*
<apachelogger> IIRC archive.ubuntu itself is also a mirror
<mparillo> On Beta-1, I applied my updates and I got: KDE - Be Free! Platform Version 4.9.1
<mparillo> Mamarok: On Calligra (why could it not have been Kalligra), I get: Plan Version 2.5.1 Using KDE Development Platform 4.9.1
<Mamarok> mparillo: it shows correctly now, no idea why the update was not showing correctly earlier
<Mamarok> and Kalligra looks horrible, we really don't need that K everywhere, that was funny 10 years ago
 * Mamarok knows why she suggested Calligra
<mparillo> Mamarok: I was not sure of the update either. All I know is I tend to accept them always, generally as soon as they appear. And I had been watching for 4.9.1, so I think it was within the last 24 hours or so.
<Mamarok> well, I actualy don't use the packages from the repo, I compile it myself locally, but I wanted to answer a forum post about the availability that's why I searched
<ScottK> Riddell: Approved.
<debfx> ScottK: hey, do you have some time for NEW review today?
<ScottK> debfx: Maybe later.  I'm about 4 hours behind my plan for today due to car trouble.
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's correct.  a.u.c is a mirror.
<Riddell> debfx: what do you need?
<shadeslayer> mmm .. daily iso's seem to have a weird bug
<shadeslayer> and who'd like to test KDE 4.9.1 for precise?
<debfx> Riddell: NEW review for package sync. bug #1047239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047239 in Ubuntu "[FFe] Sync gammaray 1.2.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047239
<Riddell> debfx: I'm confused "Fine by me, if you can find an AA to NEW it for you before you sync" surely you need to sync before it can be reviewed in New
<debfx> Riddell: yes, but an AA needs to commit to review it before I'm allowed to sync it
<Riddell> oh gosh, a whole new level of beurocracy
<Riddell> commented
<debfx> yay, thanks :)
<Riddell> and it's from debian anyway, we often just accept packages from debian without more than a glance, debian are trustworthy enough
<debfx> synced
<debfx> yeah I'm sure no one really reviews all those new packages from Debian every cycle
<david__> what's the best place to file a bug about kubuntu-defaults?
<debfx> d_ed: probably kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> d_ed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+filebug
<d_ed> thanks. I tried looking for that, I get so confused by launchpad
<Riddell> we should have a shortcut for kde browsers to just take you to the package page but I think it's got lost at some point (unless I'm missing it)
<shadeslayer> d_ed: after you file it, please assign it to me, I've mostly been working on that these days ;)
<d_ed> I don't know how to.
<d_ed> well, I pressed "assigned to"
<d_ed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1049976
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049976 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "KTp Presence Applet should be added to the system tray by default" [Undecided,New]
<d_ed> but it said you don't exist
<shadeslayer> probably want to type in rohangarg
<shadeslayer> there, done ;)
 * ScottK grumbles.
<shadeslayer> wow, k-d-s sure has alot of bugs
<d_ed> it's totally not rohan garg
<shadeslayer> d_ed: no spaces ;)
<d_ed> Itriedthattoo
 * d_ed shrugs
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you approve the milestone on bug 1049976
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049976 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Quantal) "KTp Presence Applet should be added to the system tray by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049976
<shadeslayer> as well as the target 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What happened to MI?
<shadeslayer> haven't worked on it yet :(
<shadeslayer> d_ed: ^ let's work on that this weekend?
<shadeslayer> question, why do we have MI if only quassel uses it?
<d_ed> MI?
<shadeslayer> and if ktp starts using it, that'll be a grand total of 2
<shadeslayer> d_ed: Message indicator
<d_ed> oh right
<shadeslayer> and iirc you bought up a issue about that Akademy
<shadeslayer> yay for gcc stack differences
<shadeslayer> on quantal : /build/buildd/libkolabxml-0.7.0/src/uriencode.cpp:44:21: warning: invalid conversion from 'const void*' to 'void*' [-fpermissive]
<shadeslayer> same thing on precise : /build/buildd/libkolabxml-0.7.0/src/uriencode.cpp:44:21: error: invalid conversion from 'const void*' to 'void*' [-fpermissive]
<shadeslayer> if someone want's to look at that ^ libkolabxml is the only thing that's missing for kdepim-runtime
<ScottK> Kmail uses it as well.
<ScottK> If Ktp would use it, it's one icon in the systray instead of two and it gives you a nice history of stuff that you don't get otherwise.
<ScottK> If we aren't going to get Ktp integration done, I think we should remove MI from our default panel layout and put Quassel's systray icon back.
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: patch it (remove the const)
<shadeslayer> well, the last time we discussed this, it was clear that it wasn't straight forward to implement this
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: if you have access, feel free to do it, I'm exhausted :)
<shadeslayer> ( and that's what I was going to do tomorrow )
<shadeslayer> alright, night everyone 
<tsimpson> I don't have access, but the const part looks like an error anyway curl_easy_unescape returns a char*
<apachelogger> uh, that's slightly silly
<yofel> shadeslayer: IIRC randomly assigning other people to bugs is restricted to U-B-C now or so
<yofel> shadeslayer: yup, if a bug supervisor exists, only that person/team can assign people to bugs other than themselves (https://help.launchpad.net/BugSupervisors)
<shadeslayer> fun
<shadeslayer> yofel: see #kubuntu
<yofel> lolwut...
<shadeslayer> aye ..
<tsdgeos> yo
<tsdgeos> could you guys package the new attica so we stop getting those annoying "Using Attica with KDE support" messages?
<shadeslayer> oh hai
<shadeslayer> quantal?
<tsdgeos> plz
<shadeslayer> we are in Feature Freeze, needs approval from release team gods if its not a bug fix release :P
<tsdgeos> it's a bugfix
<tsdgeos> it fixes the bug of being annoying
<shadeslayer> any takers ^ ?
<Riddell> I can look in a bit
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bug 1049976 needs tagged kubuntu so we can keep track of it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049976 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Quantal) "KTp Presence Applet should be added to the system tray by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049976
<shadeslayer> done
<yofel> can't we track our bugs in some other manner? like... stuff that kubuntu-bugs is subscribed to?
<yofel> hm. no. query timeout :(
<shadeslayer> we should have a launchpad bug scrub down where we close really really old and irrelevant bugs
<apachelogger> yofel: then you should write a script to move the tagged ones to subscription ;)
<tsdgeos> hey, at least assistant does not crash anymore
<tsdgeos> that was annoying
<apachelogger> things not crashing is always good ^^
<yofel> apachelogger: well, that would have been a possibility if I could actually get the bugs that kubuntu-bugs is subscribed to - but the DB's to sloow
<yofel> -o
<apachelogger> oh, that is also not working?
<apachelogger> why that is silly
<apachelogger> we could of course stop using lunchpad :P
<yofel> apachelogger: enjoy the timeout: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.structural_subscriber=kubuntu-bugs
<shadeslayer> almost impossibru since we are too tied in ...
<apachelogger>  yofelhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/+subscribedbugs
<apachelogger> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/+subscribedbugs
<apachelogger> use the tool right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nonesense
<apachelogger> where are we tied into the buggery?
<apachelogger> 90% of bugs go to kde anyway
<shadeslayer> cdimagery magic
<Riddell> apachelogger: needs to be bugs nominated to quantal since that's how release-team track them
<shadeslayer> packages, packaging, ninjas, Kubuntu-ppa
<apachelogger> then the team needs to use two sources or all of ubuntu needs to switch
<apachelogger> tool fails to deliver -> fix tool or use another one
<yofel> those are direct subscriptions, I was querying for the package subscriptions
<yofel> which is too much for LP
<apachelogger> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs
 * shadeslayer would rather someone fix lp than work against it
<shadeslayer> hey, they fixed copying didn't they 
<debfx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+bugs?field.structural_subscriber=kubuntu-bugs does not time out
<yofel> apachelogger: now give me the result of the 2nd link shown like the fist
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: one fix a year does not make the tool more viable :P
<apachelogger> yofel: what for?
<apachelogger> what's a use case for that?
<yofel> debfx: that's only for stuff that has a quantal task - but good idea, thanks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: one fix is better than no fix :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I guess that is why ubuntu is using lunchpad :P
<debfx> yofel: right, but all the important bugs that we care about for quantal should be nominated
<yofel> shadeslayer: libkolabxml FTBFS: Could NOT find Qt4 
<shadeslayer> whaaaa
<shadeslayer> please fix if you can since I was/am sleepy ( I did skip over the CMake output )
<shadeslayer> plus, qt is only required for tests I think 
<ScottK> apachelogger: Fixing crashes is not ALWAYS good.  Sometimes have a tool fail to crash so you can attempt to make use of it is at best a mixed blessing.
<ScottK> ;-)
<yofel> I'll try to
<yofel> me, the actual failure is in curl
<shadeslayer> yofel: aye
<shadeslayer> needs patching
<shadeslayer> remove the const like tsimpson said
<Riddell> fregl: any changelog for attica?
<Riddell> agateau_: is kded-appmenu something you've involved with? http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-announce-apps/2012-September/004931.html
<Riddell> hum, meeting at 19:00UTC tomorrow?
<Riddell> I'll just have to work out how to skip out early from running the canoe club
<Riddell> fregl: attica doesn't seem to compile with -fvisibility=hidden
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Quantal bugs: http://goo.gl/ESmab | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: SRU plymouth logo & fix ipod support | UDS-R: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-uds | Meeting Thursday 19:00UTC
<Riddell> Meeting Thursday 19:00UTC
<yofel> JontheEchidna: does qaptworker do any precalculations before applying changes in quantal? When I just installed (189) updates, after pressing apply qaptworker was using 100%CPU for ~10s, memory usage went up to ~250MiB and the polkit authentication only came up after that. 10s feels a bit long for a stuck UI
<JontheEchidna> yup, it's known to take a bit for large operations
<JontheEchidna> I'm working on making it better in QApt2 :)
<yofel> ok. I would already be happy if the password dialog came up before that as I could then just press enter and ignore it :)
<yofel> and that's about the only issue I have with muon lately, works fine otherwise :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> iirc I changed it because the precalculations could cause the commit to not happen. (e.g. untrusted packages, lack of disk space) The reasoning being that it would be better to ask for authorization before it was actually doing something that needed authentication.
<yofel> true
<JontheEchidna> with QApt2 it will be able to show more detailed progress, as well as hopefully mark large upgrades faster
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Quantal bugs: http://goo.gl/ESmab | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: SRU plymouth logo & fix ipod support | UDS-R: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-uds | Meeting Thursday 18:00UTC
<Riddell> sorry meeting at 18:00UTC
<xnox> Riddell: did you build your changes?
<xnox> ./tests/run-pep8
<xnox> ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartAuto.py:66:80: E501 line too long (103 characters)
<xnox> ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartAuto.py:195:1: W293 blank line contains whitespace
<xnox> ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartAuto.py:201:80: E501 line too long (110 characters)
<xnox> ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartAuto.py:212:80: E501 line too long (108 characters)
 * xnox fixes....
<xnox> =)))))
<Riddell> xnox: gosh, strict
<xnox> Riddell: tell me about it =)
<xnox> Riddell: partly my fault. I got a complaint from a reviewer for using inconsistent style, and I replied well half of the code base does one thing, the other one does my thing...... I got a massive commit back fixing them all & enabling FTBFS on pep8 runs ;-)
<xnox> and a one line comment "your merge proposal fails test on build"
 * Riddell snoozes
<xnox> anyone making a release now, such that we can test kubuntu lvm/luks in tomorrow's dailies
<xnox> s/anyone/anyway/
<kubotu> xnox meant: "anyway making a release now, such that we can test kubuntu lvm/luks in tomorrow's dailies"
<xnox> kubotu++ you are awesome
<kubotu> cheers!
 * xnox ubotu should learn tricks from kubotu
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-13
<Mamarok> it would be nice if we had taglib 1.8 as it solves quite some problems
<fregl> Riddell: lately it's been mostly Laszlo doing attica stuff, I'm not up to date.
<Riddell> Mamarok: ack
<Riddell> I want to do a review of all kubuntu packages to check they're up to date
<Riddell> yofel: this might be interesting about the best way of tracking bugs https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-q-release-bug-list-workflows
<Riddell> but the whiteboard there is so long I got bored :(
<xnox> Riddell: there is xubuntu on the report, but I don't see kubuntu =( http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-q-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<xnox> Riddell: no, there is kubuntu with 4 bugs on that report
<Riddell> xnox: I suspect that report only lists packages which are KDE only, so it doesn't list e.g. ubiquity kde bugs
<xnox> Riddell: yeah. maybe you should ask for 'kubuntu' tag added to that list? currently it's 'packageset' + series quantal
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1034986] vlc crashed with SIGABRT in __assert_fail_base() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1034986 (by Ricardo J. Moreira Teixeira)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1034986 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "vlc crashed with SIGABRT in __assert_fail_base()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you upload https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/kdevelop-custom-buildsystem_1.2.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> surprisingly, it's not in the kubuntu packageset
<shadeslayer> everything else has been uploaded
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please send mail to cj
<shadeslayer> aye, doing that
<shadeslayer> we also don't have ktp in the packageset right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how did 4.9.1 backports get on?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Meeting today?
<agateau_> Riddell: I know the developer of kded-appmenu, he contributed to dbusmenu-qt and plasma-widget-menubar. Actually I asked him to take over maintenance of the applet
<Quintasan> That would be 20:00 here
<Quintasan> Hmm, more than fine
<Riddell> agateau_: why does it need a kded?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes if anyone can come
<Riddell> JontheEchidna, apachelogger: you'll be there?
<Quintasan> Well, I'm going to the doctor this evening but I'll be able to make it
<agateau_> Riddell: the kded runs the registrar, which hold the association between window ids and dbusmenu menubar
<agateau_> Riddell: you can then have multiple applications ask the kded to render the menubar
<agateau_> Riddell: this is necessary for example on a dual screen setup to have one menubar applet per screen
<Riddell> aah
<agateau_> Right now the applet also acts as a registrar, which makes it impossible to run more than one
<agateau_> or run it with oxygen-appmenu
<Riddell> agateau_: so should we be replacing plasma-widget-menubar with kded-appmenu
<Riddell>  ?
<agateau_> Riddell: I just looked at the source code, and I don't see a copy of the applet there, you want to check with Cédric I think
<agateau_> Riddell: but in the long run, it should replace plasma-widget-menubar yes
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1039582] DPMSControl, a non existent action on Kubuntu on VMWare guest @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1039582 (by Marco Parillo)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039582 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "DPMSControl, a non existent action on Kubuntu on VMWare guest" [Undecided,Fix released]
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<Riddell> hola
<Riddell> Mamarok: who's after taglib 1.8?  it'll need a feature freeze exception so I'll need to find reasons
<Mamarok> Amarok, dragonplayer, every application that uses tagged files
<Mamarok> and of cours tagging solutions like kid3 and easytag
<Riddell> Mamarok: sure but I think I need someone who can highlight the useful features and bugfixes
<Mamarok> well, now one can write id3v2.3 tags, that support didn't exist previously, also the mp4 and asf support is there by default. APE version 2 is also supported now
<Mamarok> and quite a few bug fixes that were annoying us :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: who's us? amarok?
<Mamarok> Amarok and dragonplayer, mostly, but the id3v2.3 tag writing is also sueful for every other software out there, inclusing VLC and the mass taggers
<Mamarok> useful*
<Mamarok> Riddell: we also need it to support more music file types: mod, s3m, it and xm in particular
<Riddell> Mamarok: hmm the faffy bit is there's a second build of taglib in the package "rusxmms" for cyrillic uses and that's a nasty patch to port
<Riddell> I've no idea why cyrillic needs a special build
<Mamarok> no idea
<Mamarok> but who uses xmms anyway...
<Riddell> Mamarok: well it's not for xmms it's a variant of the library to read tags in non-unicode cyrillic
<Riddell> really it's a bit weird this being a patch in a distro package
<Riddell> and a whole second build of the library.  ugly
<Riddell> xnox, dpm: you guys use cyrillic?  got an opinion on the value of tablib-rusxmms?
<xnox> hmm?!
<dpm> Riddell, hm, unfortunately not. You might want to try with danilo, he does use cyrillic
<xnox> i use cyrillic, but what's the context?
<Riddell> xnox: seems taglib has a second build as part of its packaging tablib-rusxmms
<Riddell> for use in mp3 files using non-unicode cyrillic
<Riddell> debian added it http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=384573
<ubottu> Debian bug 384573 in libtag1c2a "Russian id3 tags problem" [Normal,Fixed]
<Riddell> but I don't know if I can port the patch to taglib 1.8 which is now being requested
<Riddell> I wonder if it gets used still
<xnox> not surprised.... hardly any russian songs use any sensible encoding, i.e. they mostly use anything but unicode
 * xnox gave up that battle years ago all my song tags are jiberrish
<xnox> I did retag them onces into $encoding, but the next player used $otherencoding so I gave up
<xnox> Riddell: it would be lovely to have that patch, maybe my songs will finally work!
<Riddell> xnox: well it's in
<Riddell> try installing libtag1-rusxmms
<Riddell> to replace -vanilla
<xnox> ok... but I don't use xmms anymore
<xnox> or does that replace libtag itself?
<Riddell> no, it just comes from a project called rusxmms
<Riddell> it replaces libtag
<Riddell> I'll try porting the patch
<Riddell> pkgkde-symbolshelper seems to have lost its mojo, the update to attica didn't work on platforms other than those I've built it on already and applied the build log
<Riddell> Mamarok: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taglib/+bug/1050463 for you, you may want to add any other information you think will persuade the release team
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050463 in taglib (Ubuntu Quantal) "FFe update to 1.8" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> evening
<yofel> Riddell: thanks for the blueprint, I'll probably read that sometime over the weekend
<shadeslayer> meeting in a hour right ?
<tsimpson> ~1 hour 5 minutes
<Riddell> 1 minutes to kubuntu-meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> apachelogger: ping?
<Riddell> darkwing_: ping?
<Riddell> jussi01-nom: ping?
<apachelogger> pong
<Riddell> apachelogger: meeting!
 * apachelogger puts on some pants
<Riddell> in #kubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> er
<Riddell> in #ubuntu-meeting
<apachelogger> we should totally decide where to do meetings :P
<Riddell> SteveRiley: meeting?
<tsdgeos> are you guys rebuilding kdelibs? the new attica makes all apps crash
<yofel> that should not happen...
<tsdgeos> agreed
<tsdgeos> crashing is bad :D
<CIA-12> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 44 * debian/changelog release 4:4.9.1-0ubuntu1
<yofel> wasn't committed
<shadeslayer> new attica got uploaded?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> and now my system has a mixture of 0.3 and 0.4
<tsdgeos> and obviously things don't really play well with eachother
<yofel> well, 0.3 and 0.4 have a different ABI and SONAME - so by definition nothing should break. But KDE does weird things with libs...
<tsdgeos> yeah well
<tsdgeos> i can tell you why it crashes 
<tsdgeos> it's not KDE fault
<Riddell> it's still compiling
<Riddell> I should have used -proposed for it
<tsdgeos> Riddell: ok, it's fine, i just wanted to know if it was being taken care of or not
<tsdgeos> i can live with crashing about dialogs for a few days
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/kmix-flick.mkv
<apachelogger> do you get that when quickly changing tracks in amarok?
<shadeslayer> aye, I've seen that happen before
<shadeslayer> however, I don't use amarok 
<shadeslayer> Tomhawk :)
<apachelogger> same thing
<apachelogger> it's caused by pulse streams chagning
<apachelogger> d__ed: btw any additional feedback on ktp from us asking people to test?
 * apachelogger thinks somehow all the wrong people were reached and feedback was mediocre
<yofel> as for kde-wallpapers. Including all resolutions of Ariya would be roughly +28MB, but I would still give it a try
<apachelogger> yofel: try png compression techniques
<apachelogger> might squeeze out a bit
<yofel> hm, the archive does run optipng over it
 * yofel tries
<Quintasan> afiestas: #ubuntu-meeting
<yofel> apachelogger: saves about 1MB as most of the images are already optimized
<apachelogger> yofel: that's something
<ScottK> Meeting seemed to go well enough.
<apachelogger> also as promised I broke kmix https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdemultimedia/kmix/repository/revisions/d1344b63ded3b53dff44794f8e17e67ca530de9e
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we maybe should backport that
<apachelogger> the issue is rather ewww on various levels
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-14
<ScottK> Note the comments: http://lwn.net/Articles/515350/#Comments
<ScottK> All very nice for Kubuntu.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: would be nice to have indeed
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1050725] clicking on system tray spawns large empty window @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1050725 (by ill)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1050776] kde4-window-decorator crashes when starting up @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1050776 (by Iven Hsu)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050725 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "clicking on system tray spawns large empty window" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050776 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kde4-window-decorator crashes when starting up" [Undecided,New]
<jussi> ubottu: ignore kubotu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ignore kubotu
<jussi> tsimpson: any idea why that doesnt stay in place? 
<tsimpson> jussi: because "ignore" is an Encyclopedia command, use Admin ignore add
<jussi> oh pesh. 
<tsimpson> and hopefully Bugtracker honours ignores...
<tsimpson> actually, the ignore command should work (it's just a wrapper command)
<tsimpson> ...I think...
<tsimpson> oh, I know why
<tsimpson> silly jussi, gateway/shell/ubottu/x-somerandomthing is random, you know
<Riddell> mm, interesting, I guess this is good for kubuntu http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/09/13/166203/ubuntu-nvidia-graphics-driver-windows-competitive-but-only-with-kde
<inetpro> Riddell: well done!
<Riddell> well dunno if a phoronix article about bugs in ubuntu is something to be celebrated
<inetpro> hmm... :-)
<Riddell> ScottK: FFe for your consideration in bug 1050463
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050463 in taglib (Ubuntu Quantal) "FFe update to 1.8" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050463
 * shadeslayer is very annoyed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's up?
<shadeslayer> my macbook pro
<shadeslayer> I feel like tossing it off the roof
<shadeslayer> I can *barely* get it to work like I want it to
<shadeslayer> laptop gets *really* hot, no brightness control ( right now I echo values into /sys ), *some* fan control, no hw acceleration
<apachelogger> Riddell: I believe mgraesslin has an opinion on that sort of story telling :P
<shadeslayer> gosh, the XPS 13 sure is expensive
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> and it has a supreme glossy screen
<apachelogger> god I hate them screens
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<tazz> shadeslayer, we advised you against it. Now weep.
<shadeslayer> I'm fine with a glossy screen
<apachelogger> working outside is like the sun barfs all over the screen and you consequently go blind, what with the sun being bright and all that
<shadeslayer> tazz: aye
<apachelogger> http://www.novatech.co.uk/laptop/range/novatechnfinityn1402.html
<apachelogger> that's what I plan on getting soonishy
<tazz> get a Lenovo thinkpad X230
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Weight :
<shadeslayer> 1.65KG
<shadeslayer> pfffttt
<apachelogger> the weight diff between this smoochy and the xp13 is not even an ipad
<apachelogger> oh actually
<apachelogger> mind that all of them ultrabooks have crapshit panels
<apachelogger> where the xps13 has one of the better crapshit panels
<apachelogger> if you want a sane screen you probably want to spend 2k eur
 * shadeslayer tries his hand at compiling his own kernel
<dav_> hi, i tried to upgrade to 12.10 beta but upgrading is not finished. Now I can't install updates and system works not fine. Some suggestion, please?
<dav_> nothing?
<Peace-> i would like know if there si klook 
<Peace-> in 12.10
<apachelogger> there is not
<Peace-> mmm why not? :D
<ScottK> Riddell: Commented?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1038636] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/xdg/Troll... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1038636 (by xabier)
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> I finally have compositing
<shadeslayer> and no overheating
<shadeslayer> had to compile my own kernel, but well worth the effort
<Riddell> oh tsk release meeting
 * Riddell forgot
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/09/14/plasma-desktopeo5369.png
<apachelogger> le colors are le wrong
<apachelogger> do we have a bug report about this?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's wrong with it?
<Riddell> you prefer your fifty shades of grey?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> coherence I say
<Riddell> there's no bug report, I think you're the main fifty shades of grey fan here, but go ahead and report one
 * apachelogger was into grey brefore it was hyped -.-
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you notice the flat grey when starting the live cd selection screen?
<apachelogger> appears for >1 second before the actual UI is rendered
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/09/14/plasma-desktopTJ2405.png
<apachelogger> it appears logging out is a bad idea
<Riddell> apachelogger: no users shown?
<Riddell> I've not seen that
<apachelogger> Riddell: actually I wonder how you'd get back to the selection screen
<apachelogger> i.e. if you log out of the test session you should get back to that, not lightdm
<apachelogger> !find pyuic4
<ubottu> Package/file pyuic4 does not exist in quantal
<apachelogger> !find pyuic
<ubottu> Package/file pyuic does not exist in quantal
 * apachelogger blinks
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Riddell> it's in /usr/share/pyshared/PyQt4/uic/pyuic.py
<Riddell> !find pyuic.py
<ubottu> Package/file pyuic.py does not exist in quantal
<Riddell> hmm
<yofel_> !find pyuic.py precise
<ubottu> File pyuic.py found in python-qt4, python3-pyqt4
<yofel_> jussi: somehow the quantal cache is broken ^
<apachelogger> TypeError: Error when calling the metaclass bases
<apachelogger>     metaclass conflict: the metaclass of a derived class must be a (non-strict) subclass of the metaclasses of all its bases
<apachelogger> and they say gcc is cryptic
<Riddell> Quintasan_: what's your nearest airport?
<Peace-> Riddell: have you some plan to put klook on kubuntu 12.10?
<Peace-> or users must use ppa even on 12.10
<Riddell> Peace-: I don't know what it is
<Peace-> lol
<Riddell> what is it?
<Peace-> Riddell: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xr4z53_dolphin-with-klook_tech
<apachelogger> brrr
<Peace-> apachelogger: :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: runtime ui loading takes about 4 times as long as compiling to .py and loading that
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm fooey
<Riddell> runtime loading is so much more elegant to the programmer
<apachelogger> the good news is goign from runtime to buildtime is relatively straight forward
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you looking at this with something in paticular in mind?
<apachelogger> the bad new is that this is not the biggest bottleneck in ubiquity
<xnox> hhmmm?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it takes forever for ubiquity to draw the UI after startup
<Riddell> yes might well be worth making that change
<Riddell> but generally i think d-i will be the bottleneck
<Riddell> looks like you hit xnox's highlight :)
<apachelogger> also not background scaling apparently (though on an interesting note: in some runs loading the main ui file took as long as upscaling the background to 1680x1050)
<Riddell> apachelogger: how are you measuring this?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I dunno, it appears to me that something in specific WRT drawing is the problem
<xnox> to restart greater session: stop lightdm; stop ubiquity; pkill -9 X; start ubiquity
<xnox> to restart & be able to do "Try" option, do restart lightdm.
<apachelogger> i.e. I get the main window (which is triggered by blahblahmainui.show()) and then only like 1-2 seconds after that appears the content
<xnox> well reading ISO is slow.
<xnox> plus we are faking the desktop session from scratch with ubiquity-dm
<xnox> look into ubiquity-dm if you want to speed it up.
<apachelogger> xnox: I can reproduce it on my regular install
<xnox> apachelogger: strace it with timings. we do re-exec ubiquity =/
<apachelogger> also everything should be set up at this point, so something is astray in the UI or Qt
<xnox> so we hit python startup cost multiple times.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ad timing ... QTime -> .start -> .elapsed
<apachelogger> xnox: oh, while I have you here ... do you also have a flickering between ubiquity-dm and login-splash?
<xnox> apachelogger: what login-splash? /me only does the gtk frontend and yes there is a flicker between "Try Ubuntu" and auto-login into desktop-session of ubuntu (kubuntu) user
<apachelogger> yeah, that is what I meant
<apachelogger> uha
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ooh you backported libkolab, that'll keep people happy
<apachelogger> Riddell: you did not backport the qt 4.8.2. without the patch?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've not backported qt 4.8.2 anywhere
<apachelogger>  *** 4:4.8.2-0ubuntu5~precise1~ppa1 0
<apachelogger>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<apachelogger> emit sigh
<apachelogger> now my kate is broken
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> -.-
<Riddell> hmm really
<apachelogger> some please fix that
<Tm_T> so looks like I do make it to UDS (:
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer in particular please fix that
<apachelogger> also that really means ASAP because I cannot use kate *at all*
<Riddell> Tm_T: oh great, your first one isn't it?
<Tm_T> my first time proper outside Finnish borders too
<Riddell> Tm_T: careful, there be dragons
<Tm_T> and I get paid for every day in the trip (:
<Tm_T> so triple yay
<Tm_T> Riddell: I like dragons (:
<Riddell> Tm_T: what sort of sessions will you be interested in?
<Tm_T> (KDE-)UX, enterprise server (virtualization etc, due to my work), IRC, and U-women related
<Riddell> hmm battery about to die, that's what I get for working in a cafe
<micahg> re libreoffice seed change, bug 1044657 is still a problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1044657 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Quantal) "[regression] Missing LO menus when not run in Unity" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044657
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm working on too many things atm
<shadeslayer> cannot handle more stuff
<shadeslayer> Riddell: aye ;)
<shadeslayer> also backported libkgapi
<shadeslayer> kdepim-runtime needs all of that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is good that I cannot work on anything then
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: more time to watch prn
<Tm_T> oh, finnish IT magazine reviewed Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu and Mint
<shadeslayer> did we win
<Tm_T> Kubuntu got highest scores (with Mint, but that doesn't count)
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> cookies for everyone 
<shadeslayer> kubotu: cookies for everyone
<shadeslayer> bleh
<apachelogger> Tm_T: oh please do tell more, I cannot work on anythign as shadeslayer broke my kate and refuses to fix it anyway
<shadeslayer> how did I break things
<shadeslayer> I didn't even touch qt4-x11
<shadeslayer> infact, by the state of things, I've fixed so much on my MBP today
<shadeslayer> temps at a all time low of 50 \o/
<apachelogger> http://www.google.at/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&ved=0CE8QFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linkedin.com%2Fpub%2Fdir%2FDaniel%2FChen&ei=QmtTUPCjBMvBtAa3_IC4Dg&usg=AFQjCNGnhe6rgc4hgmtk9f_5iId5Z20h3A&sig2=w-2pSVTUj-V2CFJQtbDlDw
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/09/14/plasma-desktopDY2498.png
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<shadeslayer> I don't remember back ... ahhh
<Tm_T> apachelogger: well, it was quick review, they just told in general how they differ from each other (Unity simplified, Kubuntu configurable and extensible, Lubuntu lightweight but rough, Mint has codecs preinstalled), gave stars (Kubuntu got 4,5/5) and that's pretty much it
<shadeslayer> that's because Mek wanted the latest Qt
<apachelogger> Tm_T: why that's jolly boring :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: k will upload to backports
<Tm_T> apachelogger: yeah, here in the homeland of Linux, media, especially IT media, don't see Linux as something worth really caring
<apachelogger> explains why the nvidia hater left I guess :S
<Tm_T> it took long them to even admit it is an option vs commercial OS:s atleast in some cases
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> hmm I was reading the meeting notes
<Tm_T> so which way it went, Calligra or LO?
<jtechidna> final vote went LO, but with the caveat of looking to include krita and maybe kexi on the iso
<ScottK> Yes.
<Tm_T> ah, shame
<ScottK> Tm_T: Tell the Calligra people to care about interoperability.
<ScottK> That's what decided the vote, not the core of how good or bad it is.
<Tm_T> ScottK: that's a word I'm not sure I understand, elaborate?
<ScottK> Calligra can read, but not write MS office files.
<Tm_T> not being able to write is an issue, yeah
<micahg> ScottK: LO is still broke in quantal unless you have a global menu, might want to delay the meta upload until that's fixed
<ScottK> When people working in offices or schools exchange files to work on, they are virtually always in some MS format, so Calligra is unusable in those environments.
<ScottK> micahg: Too late.
<Tm_T> ScottK: gladly here at work we use ODF as much as possible (:
<ScottK> Tm_T: Sure, but that is truly an exception.
<Tm_T> indeed
 * Tm_T enjoys working on an open source house
<ScottK> I'm a consultant and I deal with 100% MS Office shops in my work.
<ScottK> Or even if they have people with Macs, the document exchange format is still MS Office.
<JontheEchidna> anything outside the computer science department (which we ssh in to fedora boxes to submit assignments) requires Office format here at my uni
<ScottK> I had to teach my kids a lot about file formats so they'd stop ending up at school with a thumb drive with their assignment on it in the wrong format.
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: I never understood that requirement on univ environments
<ScottK> Tm_T: Most people don't even understand there are alternative formats or why they might want to use them.
<Tm_T> ScottK: the thing is, teachers don't accept plaintext files, or html, or pdf, only ms formats
<ScottK> For awhile, I tried sending both ODF and MS Office to customers as an educational campaign (I keep ODFs of everything locally), but then that tripped up on spam filters in one case and I gave up.
<Tm_T> just because
<ScottK> Well, when I went to university everything had to be typed, on 8 1/2" X 11" paper with (IIRC) 1" margins, double spaces, 12 point courier (because that's what typewriters do).  Just because.
<shadeslayer> odf tripping spam filters?
<shadeslayer> what sorcery is that
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> Unknown mime type filter.
<shadeslayer> >.>
<ScottK> Once I figured out the problem I talked to the company's IT department long enough to get them to understand, but it turned out to be hard coded in their proprietary spam filtering system.
<ScottK> So they filed a bug with the vendor and I quit sending them.
<Tm_T> but still, the most ridiculous uses of MS Office in my career has been 1st grade kids, yes, 7 years old who are just learning alphabets
<ScottK> I don't think we've got that, but the school district we're in is all Macs.
<ScottK> Funny story about that.
<ScottK> When my youngest was in (I think) first grade I got a netbook.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 4.8.2 from quantal being uploaded into backports
<shadeslayer> by backports I mean kubuntu backports :P
<ScottK> Before blowing away Windows and installing Kubuntu netbook I wanted to make sure all the hardware worked, so I booted up.
<ScottK> While I was in Windows, she walked by and said to me, "Daddy, what's that"?
<ScottK> I started to explain about my new netbook, but she interrupted me.
<shadeslayer> lol
<ScottK> "No Daddy, I mean on the screen."
<ScottK> She had no recollection of ever having even seen Windows.
<shadeslayer> unfourtunately, people here don't care about the software they use :|
<ScottK> Right, the two older kids reverted to proprietary O/S as soon as they were out of the house.
<ScottK> First one to Windows, the second one to a Mac.
<ScottK> The second one represents progress, because she didn't want Windows because it was insecure and she didn't trust MS.
<shadeslayer> well ... I quite liked SnoLo
<shadeslayer> Lion was a PoS
<shadeslayer> s/was/is
<ScottK> micahg: Actually, not too late, my meta upload got rejected (I messed up the distro).  Please let me know when it's fixed.
<micahg> well,, probably next week when sweetshark gets back
 * micahg won't be here Mon and Tue though
<micahg> Bug #1050726 has a kubuntu user complaining about the 12.04.1 image size, can someone handle please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050726 in Ubuntu "12.04.1 CD image is too big" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050726
<ScottK> Ran into that myself.
<apachelogger> Oo
<ScottK> micahg: Done.
<ScottK> i386 is about 400K too big to burn on a CD.
<micahg> þanks
<micahg> *thanks
<ScottK> micahg: What happened to not leaving regressions unfixed and continually usable?
<micahg> ScottK: good question, the regressioner went on vacation
<micahg> maybe something for the release meeting...
<ScottK> Well then let's revert it.
<ScottK> Too late, already happened.
<micahg> yeah, it should've been listed by the desktop team, but I guess it wasn't
<micahg> The problem is I don't have a decent way to test build libreoffice, so I'm reluctant to upload it
<micahg> (needs ~30G disk space)
<ScottK> micahg: What's the bug on LO?
<micahg> bug 1044657
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1044657 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Quantal) "[regression] Missing LO menus when not run in Unity" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044657
<micahg> there's a fix supposedly too
<micahg> but I have no idea where it even is
<micahg> maybe some desktopper can help
 * micahg adds a note about kubuntu and moves the milestone
 * micahg also comments in -release
<micahg> ScottK: oh, it was in the desktop team's list
<xnox> is kubuntu 12.04 an LTS release?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> 5 years.
<xnox> ScottK: ok.
<Tm_T> 5 years of awesomeness
<ScottK> Tm_T: You're on 12.04?
<Tm_T> yes, currently
<Tm_T> will test upgrade to 12.10 some point soon, first on virtual copy of my env though
<ScottK> Tm_T: Can you install 4.8.5 from precise-proposed and then comment in Bug  #1047417?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047417 in meta-kde (Ubuntu Precise) "SRU tracking bug for KDE SC 4.8.5" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047417
<Tm_T> ScottK: my KDE is already on 4.9-series apparently
<ScottK> Oh.  Nevermind then.
<Tm_T> as KDE isn't mission critical to my work, I feel safe to follow Kubuntu ppas (:
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think I know what happened with muon updater the other day ...  I didn't update my package cache right before I added proposed, so the stuff I thought was -proposed stuff not going away was actually -updates stuff I didn't know about before I added proposed.  Sorry for the noise.
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.9.1 for precise built in ninjas
<shadeslayer> plz2test
<shadeslayer> I should really get that 12 Mbps connection
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: thanks for the update
<yofel_> apachelogger: did you commit any of the 4.9.1 uploads to bzr?
<CIA-59> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmix] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/changelog release version 4:4.9.1-0ubuntu1
<CIA-59> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmix] Philip Muškovac * 17 * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) cherry pick upstream commit 0addbb2d9cea4bef7146ccd35527af6113664fd1 as upstream_fix-master-channel-selection.diff
<apachelogger> yofel: I had them bash line'd or so I thought
 * apachelogger notes that actively doing things on a remote machine far far away is a terrible idea though
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1047664] xorg swaps some gigabytes and so system is not very responsive @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1047664 (by Michael Mueller)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-15
<ScottK> debfx: Can you go through and very the fixes you included with 4.8.5 for library file overwrite issues over the weekend, so 4.8.5 can go to -updates on Monday?
<mah454> Hello 
<mah454> I want to change default clock format to jalali calendar . 
<mah454> How can do this ?
<debfx> ScottK: I don't think I can verify bugs when I'm the uploader
<apachelogger> mah454: iff one installs with a language/locale that is supposed to happen automatically
<apachelogger> if this is not the case the setting would be in systemsettings' locale configuration
 * shadeslayer tickles apachelogger
 * apachelogger leaves :P
<shadeslayer> aw, don't be like that now
<mah454> apachelogger: i need change it for all new users 
<mah454> chnage default calendar format to jalali for all new users 
<mah454> how can do this ?
<mah454> this script is true ? clock.calendarType("jalali");
<mah454> I want add this to DefaultLayout.js in KDE templates ...
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1051194] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: nicht vollständig gelesen ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1051194 (by bssmusic)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1051194 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: nicht vollständig gelesen in Pufferkopie für Backend dpkg-deb während »./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtCore.so.4.8.1«" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> mah454: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js
<shadeslayer> read that
<mah454> shadeslayer: I want change default calendar for all users to Jalali 
<mah454> How can do this ?
<shadeslayer> should be doable using plasma desktop scripting
<shadeslayer> read the file I just pointed out
<shadeslayer> then create something like 01-my-defaults.js
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.9.1 packages in staging : https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<shadeslayer> My upgrade from ninjas went fine last night, so let me know if you have issues
<mah454> KDE 4.9 stored in kubuntu-update repository ?
<shadeslayer> nope, I've put it in staging atm
<shadeslayer> I'll copy it this evening
<shadeslayer> ( to kubuntu backports )
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: calendar has nothing to do with plasma
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I thought he was talking about the plasma widget calendar
<apachelogger> that also obeys klocale I should hope
<apachelogger> mah454: echo $LANG
<mah454> apachelogger: en_US.UTF-8
<apachelogger> is that intended?
<apachelogger> great, now I don't see the painting delay from yesterday in ubiquity anymore
<apachelogger> hooray -.-
<shadeslayer> dpkg-source: info: applying bypass-braindead-buildsystem
<shadeslayer> rofl
<mparillo> shadeslayer: When you wrote that the KDE SC 4.9.1 packages are in staging, does that mean you would like somebody to test applying them? I just installed a 10.4.1 virtualized image just in case.
<shadeslayer> mparillo: yus :)
<shadeslayer> mparillo: see https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<mparillo> so I need to add a new repository to Muon?
<shadeslayer> temporarily, yes
<mparillo> I was going to add under Other Software ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging
<mparillo> But it asks for something like deb http://...
<shadeslayer> mparillo: use : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu precise main 
<mparillo> So, I use:
<mparillo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu precise main 
<mparillo> ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> I just do add-apt-repository via command line
<shadeslayer> that's the easiest way
<mparillo> So, now I have done it, and Muon shows a TON of Not Installed packages.
<shadeslayer> aye, mark all of them for a upgrade
<yofel> hm, software-properties *should* support ppa: syntax - or that simply isn't implemented in the KDE one (which sounds likely)
<yofel> also, please make sure you disable the PPA again after installing the packages
<shadeslayer> ^ that's why I said temporarily ;)
<yofel> ah right :)
<mparillo> Hmm, there is not the normal mark for upgrades checkbox.
<yofel> check for updates first
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey yofel
<shadeslayer> mparillo: yofel ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa worked for me
<yofel> hm, someone forgot to take calligra out of the ISO's - with wallpapers and libreoffice added we've hit the size limit
<mparillo> Shadeslayer: Hmmm, it did not say re-start required, but I will try anyway.
<shadeslayer> wut
<shadeslayer> why would you restart :P
<apachelogger> no xnox :(
<mparillo> shadeslayer: After a re-bot of my VM, opening Dolphin, about KDE, I get: KDE - Be Free!
<mparillo> Platform Version 4.9.1
<mparillo> I call that a successful test case execution!
<mparillo> s /re-bot/re-boot/
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> alright then, I'll copy it to backports
<shadeslayer> mparillo: fwiw you can just relogin to get the new KDE
<shadeslayer> no need to reboot
<shadeslayer> mparillo: I believe you have a release announcement ready somewhere?
<shadeslayer> alrighty, debs copied
<shadeslayer> !find stylerc
<ubottu> Package/file stylerc does not exist in quantal
<mparillo> shadeslayer: I do. It is written, but not published. I do not know if Riddell has reviewed it yet.
<shadeslayer> mparillo: please add the information about backported packages as wel
<shadeslayer> *well
<mparillo> shadeslayer: I published the news item. It is the lead news item on http://www.kubuntu.org/
<shadeslayer> awesome :D
<tsimpson> anyone can update a news item: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-workspaces-applications-and-platform-491 <- the link to "KDE SC 4.9.1" has an extraneous double-quote one the end of the link
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: sec
<ScottK> debfx: You can.
<ScottK> The only thing you can't do if you're the uploader is approve/accept the upload.
<ScottK> (which only affects SRU team members)
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: fixed
<tsimpson> thanks
<debfx> ScottK: that seems a bit pointless to me since uploading should already imply that it's tested by the one who prepared the package
<ScottK> Right, but you would have tested before the upload.  The goal is to test the actual packages in the archive in case something went astray.
<ScottK> We're relying on the fact that the SRU team reviews the diff for each upload.
<ScottK> For hardware specific stuff we might want more testing, but for something simple like thses, I think it's fine.
<ScottK> It would be nice if someone could verify the fixes for phonon-backend-gstreamer too.
<debfx> ok, I hope I got all file overwrite bugs
<BluesKaj> ScottK, which fixes for phonon-backend-gstreamer ...I've been using the vlc backend 
<apachelogger> oh actually
<apachelogger> tsdgeos may want to verify one of them
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-gstreamer/+bug/1028903/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028903 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu) "SRU Phonon GStreamer 4.6.2 to 12.04" [High,New]
<BluesKaj> ok , thanks apachelogger
<Sentynel> hi folks, looks like there's a minor packaging error with today's 12.04 kubuntu-backports kde update - the kopete package refuses to install due to a conflict with kopete-gcall over /usr/bin/googletalk-call. removing the kopete-gcall package and reinstalling kopete seems to fix things
<mparillo> tsimpson shadeslayer sorry about that extra double quote. Innacuarate copying and pasting, I bet.
<shadeslayer> mparillo: np
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Is the kopete-gcall issue Sentynel mentioned from your update?
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> huh? where?
<shadeslayer> hm
 * shadeslayer looks
<Sentynel> kopete-gcall is a really old package apparently, and should have been long gone
<shadeslayer> aye
<shadeslayer> I can't find it in precise :)
<Sentynel> http://pastebin.com/AHgzTaRK here's the exact error
<shadeslayer> I did a clean install on my system and ugprade from whaterver was on 12.04.1 to 4.9.1 .. no issues
<shadeslayer> 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> gosh
<Sentynel> yeah, I dunno how the heck that was still there
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If it's an old package, just add conflicts/breaks.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah, that's what I was thinking
<ScottK> Obviously if you don't have the old package installed, you won't get the error.
<shadeslayer> yep ... 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: should I also add it to quantal packages?
<ScottK> It went away after 4.6.
<ScottK> So we should add it in precise and leave quantal alone.
<shadeslayer> alright
<ScottK> Sentynel: Would you please file a bug.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Would you please prepare an update to the pending 4.8.5 SRU for kdenetworking that fixes it and upload it.  I can accept it then.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sure
<shadeslayer> give me a couple of minutes ....
<ScottK> Thanks.  Ping me when it's uploaded.
<Sentynel> ScottK: sure, where?
<ScottK> bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetworking
<ScottK> Or not
<Sentynel> it's kdenetwork
<ScottK> Yeah
<ScottK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork
<Sentynel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/1051333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1051333 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu) "Kopete 4.9.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.1~ppa2 package install fails with old kopete-gcall package installed" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^
<shadeslayer> aye, I'll get to it right after dinner
<ScottK> I updated where it was targeted and assigned it to you.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uploaded
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> Sentynel: thanks for pointing that out :)
<Sentynel> no worries
<bambee> Hi, is it possible to disable the check "scanning for Btrfs filesystems" at bootup ? it's very slow and I have not btrfs partitions...
<yofel> bambee: set check pass to 0 in fstab
<yofel> as of quantal fsck.btrfs is a noop at boot
<bambee> strange :\
<yofel> which release are you on?
<bambee> I use the development branch
<bambee> so quantal
<bambee> and it's up to date
<yofel> hm... it shouldn't be slow there...
<yofel> use the fstab setting then
<bambee> yofel: the boot takes... 45s - 1 min... and "scanning for btrfs filesystems" takes... 30s...
<yofel> hm
<yofel> wait
<bambee> on precise the boot was really fast
<yofel> not sure why the *scan* would take so long unless you have a weird disk setup. #btrfs might know something
<yofel> sorry, have to go now, bbl
<bambee> np
<bambee> thanks for your help
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The last version of kopete-gcall in the archive was  4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1, so your versioning is incorrect.  Since we want the package removed, just drop the version and re-upload.
<shadeslayer> k
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> Shouldn't that be Conflicts/Replaces?
<shadeslayer> you said Conflicts/Breaks earlier ;)
<shadeslayer> Though since we declare Conflicts, I believe dpkg will first remove kopete-gcall
<shadeslayer> which in turn will allow kopete to be unpacked without issues
<ScottK> Please don't assume I know what I'm talking about.
<ScottK> In the good old days (pre-Breaks) it would have been Conflicts/Replaces.
<shadeslayer> :)
<ScottK> I think this is one of the situations where you still want Conflicts.
<ScottK> Since you want the package to go away entirely.
<shadeslayer> Aye
<shadeslayer> ScottK: long day ? :P
<ScottK> Sorry for the confusion.
<ScottK> Long week.  Day will be a lot longer before it's done.
<shadeslayer> ah .. :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uh, rejected again?
<ScottK> Didn't we decide it was wrong?
<ScottK> Because you made the mistake of listening to me.
<shadeslayer> wait, I believe Conflicts removes kopete-gcall, so why the need to add Replaces?
<shadeslayer> since the package will have been already removed, there's no file that kopete will be conflicting with
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Conflicts just says they can't both be installed at the same time.
<ScottK> It's the Replaces that tells dpkg to resolve the conflict by removing kopete-gcall.
<shadeslayer> ahhhh
<ScottK> A bare conflicts will just cause one package to fail to install/upgrade.
 * shadeslayer read the docs incorrectly
<shadeslayer> gosh :P
<shadeslayer> uploaded again
 * ScottK looks again.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Accepted.  Thanks.
<shadeslayer> wohoo
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Don't forget to fix your PPA packages too.
 * shadeslayer goes back to splitting his sources
<shadeslayer> ScottK: already uploading
<ScottK> Great.
<Riddell> bonsoir
<shadeslayer> ohai Riddell
<Riddell> what's new?
<ScottK> Riddell: The fixed LibreOffice is building, so I went ahead and uploaded the new kubuntu-meta that reflects the seed changes from the KC meeting.
<ScottK> Last night's images were insanely large because (I think) they had both LO and all of Calligra on them.
<ScottK> I may have powerpc hardware soon, so I might be able to start testing that.  Not sure for Beta 2, but almost certainly before release.
<shadeslayer> trying to figure out why plasma doesn't read the proper configs that I set :P
<Riddell> ScottK: you're getting an old mac?  or some obscure new thing?
<ScottK> Old Mac.
<ScottK> Circa 2005.
<mparillo> shadeslayer: The KDE SCE 4.9.1 PPA for 10.4.x does *NOT* upgrade rekonq, right? I am still at rekonq
<mparillo> Version 0.9.1. That is working as designed?
<shadeslayer> yep
<mparillo> s/10.4/12.04/
<kubotu> mparillo: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<shadeslayer> should not upgrade rekonq
<shadeslayer> however I see 1.0 in backports
<mparillo> but that is a separate additon, right?
<shadeslayer> mparillo: http://paste.kde.org/549614/
<shadeslayer> nope
<Riddell> mparillo: rekonq isn't part of KDE SC
<Riddell> it's released separately
<mparillo> TY both. I seem to have lost muon entirely. 
<mparillo> I re-installed muon, and added ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports to my Software Sources > Other Software, but it says rekonq is installed, and no change is requested. I added Pre-Released updates to Kubuntu Updates tab, but it still said no change is requested.
<Riddell> mparillo: what makes you think it's not installed?
<mparillo> Oh, rekonq is installed, but I am wondering how to upgrade it. 
<yofel> to which version? precise has 1.0 in backports from what I see
<apachelogger> mercy I say
<mparillo> Exactly. I have gotten used to the new version in the 12.10 beta and was wondering how to get it on 12.04.
<yofel> ah, that'll need a backport first
<mparillo> So I added ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports to my muon.
<Riddell> mparillo: nobody has done a backport 
<Riddell> oh
<Riddell> mparillo: nobody has done a backport 
<mparillo> Fine by me. I was getting ready to go back to the daily 12.10 build anyway. I just loaded 12.04.1 because I thought shadeslayer might have liked a quick test of KDE SC 4.9.1 on 12.04.1
<mparillo> Wow, the daily images is over a GB. Does it have both LO and Calligra? I saw something about LO menus
<Riddell> mparillo: yes I think that'll be why
<shadeslayer> night
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-16
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1024424] debug packages not available for kwin @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1024424 (by ill)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024424 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "debug packages not available for kwin" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1051575] KDE's systemsettings.desktop contains an invalid argument in Exec= @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1051575 (by TK)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1051575 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDE's systemsettings.desktop contains an invalid argument in Exec=" [Undecided,New]
<afiestas> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=107798
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that some PPA breakage due to 4.9.1 being copied over?
<Riddell> ^^
<maco> Riddell: seen apachelogger?
<Riddell> maco: not online today no
<maco> Riddell: ok. im migrating to a new server and wanted to switch my quassel core from sqlite to postgresql while i'm at it, but when i try to convert the db, it tells me postgresql is unsupported, which is pretty interesting given what quassel's website says. so now i'm suspicious that harald left psql support out in his packaging
<Riddell> would Sput know?
<maco> Riddell: idk? harald's the packager
<Riddell> maco: looking at the sources there's nothing build time specific about postgres
<Riddell> it might be runtime, have you got it installed?
<maco> yes
<maco> i think i do. i can double check
<maco> oh hmm or maybe not.
<maco> i thought i had it installed for diaspora
<maco> oh. looks like i had it installed and lost it on upgrade to 12.04
<maco> well now i have to stop the quassel core to try again
<maco> thanks Riddell
<maco_> Riddell: didnt work with either postgresql 8.4 or 9.1 installed :(
<Riddell> maco_: time to ask in #quassel I guess
<maco_> trying :-/
<Riddell> maco_: hmm it's a qt issue
<Riddell> maybe
<Riddell> got qt postgres plugin installed?
<maco_> there's a qt postgres plugin?
<Riddell> maco_: try installing libqt4-sql-psql
<maco_> Riddell: i was just told in #quassel
<maco_> thans
<maco_> *thanks
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1050776] kde4-window-decorator crashes when starting up @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1050776 (by Iven Hsu)
<Riddell> maco: patches to make that more user friendly welcome :)
<maco> Riddell: i gave up and started over with a clean database
<maco> it turns out if the database migration fails, you dont get a second try.
<maco> it just says it's already initialized so there must not be anything to migrate
<maco> the only thing i could think of on the psql and qt front is having quasselcore depend on them
<maco> Riddell: see the "if your migration stops" part on http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/quassel-irc/wiki/PostgreSQL ?
<maco> i ran into that, despite using the --configdir= argument
<maco> so all i can conclude is that i shouldve started with psql not sqlite because converting later is futile
<afiestas> do we have any iso size limit now?
<afiestas> would be awesome to install samba by default I think
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1024424] debug packages not available for kwin @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1024424 (by ill)
<Riddell> afiestas: an arbitrary 1GB
<Riddell> afiestas: there should be a simple installer for samba in the file share dialogue anyway
<shadeslayer> Riddell: possibly due to lp not publishing everything together
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah that's why I always test the PPA after copying before I announce it
<shadeslayer> well ... it worked just fine via ninjas and via staging, so I went ahead and asked the story to be published
<shadeslayer> didn't realize that publishing delays might have caused issues
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> lwn has a article on bzr and bzr development
<shadeslayer> and ... whoa, Martin Pool left Canonical? 
<Riddell> yeah, same time as me
<Riddell> and sladen
<maco> i learned spiv left a year ago
<maco> dropping like flies
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> maco: hi!!
<maco> hi
 * shadeslayer hasn't seen maco around for quite some time
<maco> i have been in the channel!
<maco> just.....lurky
<shadeslayer> :D
<maco> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/s720x720/422858_4110827182390_668532742_n.jpg i got a bit sunburned doing this yesterday
<Riddell> maco: spiv left bzr at the same time as me
<Riddell> maybe I'm a bad influence on the bzr team :)
<maco> (my back is to the camera)
<shadeslayer> darn, I wish they had these kind of things here :(
<Riddell> maco: your own clothing creation?
<shadeslayer> All I did today was watch Prometheus and eat junk food
<maco> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you wish you had a recreation of medaeval england?  that would put you on the losing side I fear
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw, the canal where you go canoeing, are the waters as choppy as they were in Estonia?
<shadeslayer> well .. ok .. not that entirely, I wish I there was a archery here
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well no, it's a canal, inland and narrow, only thing scary is the swans
<shadeslayer> aw
<shadeslayer> no rapids or such?
<maco> hey im dressed italian, and the woman next to me goes by Ingeborg, so i think she's Swedish or something
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not in my back garden alas, takes a drive to get to the rapids and surf but I do that whenever I get a chance (not too often since I can't drive currently)
<shadeslayer> oh ... hmm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: this slalom I ran a few weeks ago had plenty of rapids http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/7887852562/in/photostream
<shadeslayer> ooohhh
<shadeslayer> that looks awesome
<shadeslayer> "Version 2.7 of the GNU patch utility — the first release in almost three years — is out." < haha
<Riddell> shadeslayer: quick, get a FFe!  can't be behind on that!
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> I .... don't feel like doing anything
<shadeslayer> just talking and listening to this song over and over and over and over again
<shadeslayer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R091mdTkrF4 < this one
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there was someone in #kubuntu a day or two ago who was asking if we were going to provide paid support ... so there does seem to be a market for that :)
<shadeslayer> would be nice if the company that you were talking about comes out with something soonish
<Riddell> hope so!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hah, that's a great fiddle tune
<shadeslayer> :)
<maco> while i was at pennsic, one of the bards let me try his fiddle
<maco> i never played an instrument with a bow before
<Riddell> maco: did you play some diddly dee and start a ceilidh or did you just screetch like a grumpy cat?
<maco> Riddell: somewhere in the between?
<maco> i made lots of long notes
<maco> the guy showing me how to play it was impressed that i was able to play one string at a time on the first try
<maco> but of course i dont know where the notes are on the fingerboard so thatd take practice (and/or some strips of tape on the fingerboard) to get
<Riddell> maco: I've always found stringed instruments tricky to play, and with the fiddle you need excellent alexander technique to not get a cricked neck
<maco> alexander technique?
<Riddell> when my mum does, teaches you how to use minimal muscle tension for positions you spend lots of time in
<Riddell> like sitting at an office desk or holding a fiddle to your head
<maco> oh
<Tm_T> maco: heh, I'm too heavy-handed with string instruments, which leads muscle pains on fingers rather quickly
<Riddell> Tm_T: alexander technique!
<Tm_T> which is why I've been practicing more gentle holding, not playing really anything, just trying to do as little as possible (:
<Riddell> cheap lessons from my mum :)
<afiestas> rbelem: yay!
<afiestas> can't wait to see kubuntu active runnign there!
<afiestas> is the performance any good?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-09
<ScottK> OK.  Built.
<ScottK> Could someone who's had pykde related trouble in saucy please try the updated sip/pykde4 packages in my PPA?
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Need a guinea pig.
<yofel> ScottK: is one supposed to update both pykde and sip from the ppa?
<ScottK> yofel: Yes.
<yofel> er yeah, I'm too tired to properly read -.-
<yofel> ScottK: printer-applet, synaptiks and software-properties-kde don't crash anymore
<manchicken> I'm just now teaching myself some Python.
<manchicken> I'm even having some problems... but they're not Saucy-related.
<manchicken> http://pastebin.com/0PuVfd6Q <-- MongoDB's MongoClient is trying to open a separate handle to stderr in each thread.
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> ScottK: I get gdebi and synaptiks to work with your PPA
<Riddell> but not ubuntu-bug
<Riddell> hmm and kcmshell4 userconfig doesn't run at all but that seems to be a separate issue
<Riddell> yofel: does ubuntu-bug work for you?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you are not a Debian Developer, right?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: right I'm not
<smartboyhw> Sigh
<smartboyhw> debfx, ping
<Riddell> Odur: hi, you want to become an elite kubuntu packager?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you have reminded me to set-up another meeting time for a Dev meeting again:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: want to go over some library packaging first?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, library packaging?
 * smartboyhw got one in mentors right now, ready for debfx to sponsor and ScottK to approve in NEW-.-
<smartboyhw> (With symbols, multi-arch, everything0
<Riddell> smartboyhw: can I see it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/k/kqoauth/kqoauth_0.98-1.dsc
<Riddell> hah, qmake :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah, qmake
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> You know, qmake scared yofel away:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: my preference is also to name the patches in debian/changelog so you can easily find later when they were added
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<Tm_T> +1 for naming patches on changelog
<Riddell> smartboyhw: did you work out what symbols files were for?
<Tm_T> this thing called communication
<Riddell> how's this for a new romaniam website? http://geekaliens.com/kubuntu.ro/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, looks like it's used for generating shlibdeps
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.debian.org/Projects/ImprovedDpkgShlibdeps is the best link describing it -.-
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah it is, for working out what version of a library your package needs to depend on
<Riddell> what would you do if you were packaging a new version and symbols were missing?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, check where it has gone
<Riddell> smartboyhw: check if it's a public symbol that an app using the library might use and if so moan to upstream or patch it back in or change the ABI
<smartboyhw> If it has truly disappeared due to code, then we can remove it. (The best way to check is to ask upstream, since I'm lazy:P, but of course I can do checks myself)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I like moaning upstreams now:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: we can't just remove symbolsan application might be using it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, that's why moaning to upstream is the best way:P
<Riddell> we need to either fix it or change the ABI SONAME number
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what do you do with a symbols file when a new library version has a new SONAME
<Riddell> ?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, bump API + ABI SONAME number?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it has been bumped in the libary by upstream, what needs changed in the packaging?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, X-Debian-API and the package names, symbols, blah blah blah
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no, X-Debian-API is when upstream haven't changed the soname and we need to force it in
<smartboyhw> Riddell, basically, when upstream bumps it X-Debian-API is not needed, right?
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> X-Debian-API is a cludge when upstream change ABI (remove or change symbols) without bumping soname
<Riddell> if upstream does change soname then we just rename the binary package and start a new symbols file
<Riddell> and recompile every application which uses the library to link against the new version
<Riddell> which is called a library transition
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<Riddell> the rules on what changes in C++ code result in changed or removed symbols are very confusing and upstreams often get them wrong
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/backports | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support | 13.10 Beta 1 released | Vote time for Dev meeting at http://doodle.com/s3fba8w2nuagg9vv
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it makes sense, nobody wants to touch symbols when everything goes wrong-.-
<smartboyhw> SONAMES for that matter too
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ooh bonus points, given a library in /usr/lib/libfoo.so.2 how do you find out the soname?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, eh, this is not the official application yet-.- (And anyways, I did use the command objdump)
<smartboyhw> Find the SONAME in there
<smartboyhw> Riddell, and seriously, leave the theatrics till the application -.-
<jmux> objdump /usr/lib/libfoo.so.2 -p | grep SONAME
<smartboyhw> like that;P
<smartboyhw> jmux, I thought -p is supposed to go in the front of /usr/libfoo.so.2
<smartboyhw> (That is my preferred way of adding parameters)
<Riddell> mm interesting, I use   readelf -a /usr/lib/libmarblewidget.so.0.16.1 | grep SONAME
<Riddell> libmarblewidget is an interesting example of a library where the soname doesn't match the filename
<smartboyhw> Riddell, heh, I thought that is for solaris:P
<smartboyhw> Anyhow
 * smartboyhw goes back to his Chinese homework and his Physics revision 
<Odur> Riddell: yeah, but I'm not sure how much time I have. I'm a medical student... 
<Riddell> Odur: any time you have is welcome
<jmux> At least the included symbols file should show you, if the symbols have changed before uploading :-)
<jmux> And there is http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/manual/libtool.html#Versioning to point upstream to...
<Riddell> libtool, not sure that's going to win any fans :)
<Riddell> I prefer to point to http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Binary_Compatibility_Issues_With_C++
<Riddell> Odur: let me know if you want me to take you through some basic packaging
<Riddell> Odur: you a kubuntu fan presumably?  where from?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you want me to do some NEW review? In code-of-conduct-signing-assistant it's assigning X-Python-Version as 3.2 and build-dep as python-all,  I would rather prefer the build-dep be python3-all-dev (>= 3.2)
<smartboyhw> *python3-all (first build-dep)
<smartboyhw> (Waiting for you Riddell, I got another package to complain here:P)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: python3-all-dev has the C header files I think
<Riddell> (or is a meta package to bring in the C header files)
<Riddell> which code-of-conduct-signing-assistant doesn't need, it's just plain python
<Riddell> so python3-all is right
<Riddell> and you're rigt that (>= 3.2) would be nicer
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but is it a reject offence?
<Odur> Riddell: I'm from Sweden 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, not quite... :P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I am not understanding nvidia-modprobe (another package in NEW queue)
<Riddell> Odur: sweden is home of many elite KDE hackers
<smartboyhw> It's rules file, it's explicitly calling clean
<smartboyhw> And using dh clean
<smartboyhw> Shouldn't that be override_dh_auto_clean:
<Riddell> smartboyhw: anything significant from suspicious-source in code-of-conduct-signing-assistant?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the translation files only, so no
<smartboyhw> override_dh_auto_clean: rm -rf ${tmp_dir} (or whatever), dh_auto_clean !?
<smartboyhw> I mean, it's no good rejecting, but it should have been better
<smartboyhw> (That's for modprobe, to not confuse)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: back in code-of-conduct that License: CC0 is that DFSG free?
 * smartboyhw checks
<Riddell> it looks like an old CC licence so I've not come across it before
<Odur> Riddell: Ok, thanks. I'll poke you when I'm ready to learn. In the meantime I'll just hang around :) 
<Riddell> smartboyhw: if I read through the legalese it's just a public domain licence so I think code-of-conduct is good to accept if you agree
 * Riddell runs off to a funeral for a poor canoeist who died
<smartboyhw> -.-
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I agree
<smartboyhw> debfx, you have responded to the vote and not to me;P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel: Do vote:P
<smartboyhw> ScottK, ^
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, ^
<yofel> what what?
<yofel> oh doodle
<smartboyhw> heh heh
<marcuspbaird> hello 
<marcuspbaird> reporting a bug 
<marcuspbaird> :) 
<marcuspbaird> 13.10 beta 1 
<marcuspbaird> 32 bit 
<marcuspbaird> install really quick did not connect to wireless 
<marcuspbaird> and crash on install first time when it tried to connect to wireless 
<marcuspbaird> bypassed interenet worked fine installed good and same issue on full install 
<marcuspbaird> saw the connection but wouldn't connect 
<marcuspbaird> :)
<marcuspbaird> bug report over 
<smartboyhw> marcuspbaird, this might be a hardware issue-.-
<marcuspbaird> prob a driver issue but never had that beofre 
<marcuspbaird> before 
<marcuspbaird> typos sorry 
<marcuspbaird> it did see the wireless 
<smartboyhw> -.-
<marcuspbaird> have a usb adapter which connects to wireless rooter
<marcuspbaird> same issue in opensuse with kde 
<marcuspbaird> every other distro it works fine 
<Riddell> afternoon
<Riddell> marcuspbaird: that's a known issue
<Riddell> and quite a nasty one
<Riddell> agateau: did you get anywhere with ubiquity wifi or need me to take a look?
<jussi> Riddell: did you get anywhere with the withsupport email ?
<Riddell> jussi: nope, didn't work in kmail and didn't authenticate infirefox
<Riddell> smartboyhw: accepted code-of-conduct-signing-assistan
<jussi> Riddell: yeah, mweird as. 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, good, it's the oldest package hanging around there
<smartboyhw> ScottK, not getting anyone to upload to Debian NEW for you:(
<marcuspbaird> thanks sorry watching rookie blue not paying attention 
<Riddell> smartboyhw: i nvidia-modprobe I don't know why he did the clean: target directly rather than dh_override_clean: but it's just as legit to do
<Riddell> smartboyhw: however licensecheck tells me not all licences are listed in debian/copyright
<Riddell> smartboyhw: do you want kqoauth uploaded?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, in Debian, yes, ScottK says that he would ACK kqoauth's FFe if it is synced from Debian
<Riddell> ok
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<jussi> Riddell: funny thing is, it sends mail fine for me, but I havent got it to receive yet
<jjesse> mornign BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi jjesse
<marcuspbaird> is that my jjesse 
<marcuspbaird> australias 
<jjesse> no
<marcuspbaird> ok 
<marcuspbaird> carry on 
<smartboyhw> Thank you shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> np
 * shadeslayer is totally uncertain about next week
<smartboyhw> Hmm, most people choose for Monday 15:00 UTC
 * smartboyhw needs 3 absolute "Yes" from the voters to accept a final solution
<ScottK> Fixed pykde4/sip4 pushed at the archive.  Thanks for testing everyone.
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: I'm not even voting, pick a date this month and unless it's in the damn morning I should be there
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, huh? -.-
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: I basically mean I'm free everyday until end of the month
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, whoa
<smartboyhw> You don't have a job or something?
<Quintasan> Not anymore
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, oh:(
<smartboyhw> Better find a new one (or get Blue Systems to employ you?:P)
<Quintasan> I'm still a uni student
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, be a intern at Google;P
<smartboyhw> Or, anywhere else
<Quintasan> You don't usually take people for being interns at their third semester I think
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, oh?
<shadeslayer> I did a internship in my 3rd semester, though it was at this shitty Indian IT company
<smartboyhw> !language | shadeslayer 
<ubottu> shadeslayer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<shadeslayer> or rather, at the end of the 3rd semester
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I can't use shitty? :(
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, you are from the US right?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no.
<Quintasan> well, fuck.
<smartboyhw> :P
<shadeslayer> why not
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Poland
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, that is even worse
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, oh
 * smartboyhw wants to study college in the US
<agateau> Riddell: from what I understand from xnox, the Ubiquity issue is not frontend-specific and should get fixed at some point
<smartboyhw> Those top ones especially
<shadeslayer> ESOEXPENSIVE
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Well, I worked for a month at and ISP this year
<Quintasan> at an*
<smartboyhw> ScottK, are you going to vote in doodle?
<BluesKaj> you guys having a bad language pissing contest ? :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ah yes, that's always fun
<Riddell> agateau: ooh interesting
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I worked on satellites
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: We are trolling smartboyhw :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I'm not going in there paying money:P
<ScottK> Eventually.
 * smartboyhw wants to get a scholarship
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: get an education in Europe, it's practically free
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I worked on...UT2004
<Quintasan> oops
<Quintasan> was not supposed to tell anyone
<shadeslayer> lol
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, huh? My Mum/Dad says: Don't go out to the Western Countries to study except if it's ranked Top 30 in the world
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, secret code of conduct?
 * shadeslayer worked on one of the INSAT satellites
<shadeslayer> provisioning bandwidth etc etc
 * smartboyhw think assassins will now come at Quintasan 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, nice
<smartboyhw> Good science stuff
<Quintasan> nha
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I would disagree, atleast from a masters POV
<shadeslayer> go where there is awesome research in your area of interest
<Quintasan> It was mostly like this: Noone wants anything -> We're doing nothing -> How about we do X? -> Nah, let's play UT2004 -> Okay.
<Riddell> ooh Quintasan, interested in taking on plasma active?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh, you're doing it for a master degree for that!?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Ah, yes, this sounds like a good idea.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, let me fix networkmanagement first-.-
 * smartboyhw forgotten about that
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what needs fixed?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: hm? nope
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I plan to do one at some point and so far, financially, it seems that doing one in the EU is better
<shadeslayer> you pay peanuts compared to the US
<smartboyhw> Riddell, plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<smartboyhw> plasma-mobile isn't able to find the headers
<smartboyhw> Riddell, maybe I should give it to Quintasan (still haven't worked it out yet)
<Quintasan> what the...
<Quintasan> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/active/4.0/src/
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, yes, you don't know that?;)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh yes, it's in a missing binary package or something
<Quintasan> This is going to be a pain
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's painful?
<Quintasan> >Besides a full KDE SC build (with kde-workspace built in a way "kwinactive" is enabled) it needs maliit-framework
<smartboyhw> Which needs a patch also
<Quintasan> I need to take a look at workspace once again then
<smartboyhw> I have contacted upstream and they say "DON'T PATCH THAT PATCH"
<smartboyhw> https://lwn.net/Articles/565007/ ~!!?
<Riddell> lwn are out of favour with me, they didn't cover the commerical support story, make me wonder why I pay for their subscription
<Riddell> although to be fair I don't think I ever have paid for their subscription
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I never paid for it too, Ubuntu Members got free ones-.-
<Riddell> oh maybe that explains it
<Quintasan> holy
<smartboyhw> ^ That is not a good symptom of Quintasan :P
<Quintasan> What the hell
<smartboyhw> Calm down....
 * smartboyhw thinks Quintasan needs a temper makeover
<Quintasan> I'm pretty much sure you'd have to pay me if you want me to calm dow
<Quintasan> xD
<smartboyhw> -.-
<Quintasan> Anyone running saucy?
<Riddell> yofel: is 4.11.1 good to announce on kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yeah
<Quintasan> Riddell: Does you gpg agent work?
<Quintasan> I can't sign the package for some reason
<yofel> afaik yes, saucy, raring and precise is Done with l10n, quantal is behind as always
<Riddell> Quintasan: no, it's broken for me now,  was broken then fixed itself now broken again :(
<Riddell> Quintasan: unset GPG_AGENT_INFO   is the workaround
<smartboyhw> yofel, who requested Quantal?
<smartboyhw> I thought we are dropping it-.-
<Riddell> yofel: awesomeness!
<Quintasan> Ah
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I tried to drop it but I got requests from people
<Quintasan> Riddell: Thanks, thought something in my .gnupg got crapped out and I thought my key's a goner
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it makes sense though, 12.10 will be longer-lived than 13.04
<smartboyhw> Riddell, why can't we just make the announcement without Quantal and update it later?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I plan to
<Riddell> right now
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sure
<Quintasan> People don't usually read announcements twice
<yofel> smartboyhw: someone, and now that we have 4.11.0 out for it support isn't much work
<yofel> I just need to find the time to finish it
 * smartboyhw wonders who that "someone" is
<yofel> Quintasan: do you get a pinentry-qt4 segfault in dmesg?
<Quintasan> yup
<yofel> ok, I filed a bug that nobody looked at so far
<yofel> my workaround is pinentry-curses for the time being, but afaik uninstalling ibus-qt4 resolves the crash too
<Riddell> how's this? kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.11.1
<Quintasan> yofel: where are pbuilder hooks now?
<yofel> smartboyhw: I forgot the name, but there was someone here that did the QA work for .0
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
<yofel> Quintasan: uh, let me check
<smartboyhw> Riddell, weird, it's yofel who gets the credits at the press release, but I get all the LP karma-.-
<yofel> Quintasan: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Because you did the upload
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, I only did the branch itself
<Quintasan> There is someone on LP who gets karma for pretty much anything happens there
<Quintasan> Forgot who is it
<yofel> it's 50/50 this time as the script crapped out halfway for him and I finished it ^^
<Riddell> smartboyhw: point taken, fixed :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, nah
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> Well, yofel did all the hard work at least
<yofel> well, I do get the PPA and l10n karma
<yofel> so *shrug*
<smartboyhw> Hopefully, 4.11.2 wouldn't be THAT difficult-.-
<smartboyhw> (No failing scripts halfway)
<yofel> well no, I fixed *that* issue at least
<yofel> but kubuntu-archive-upload has the same issue actually and needs a fix
<yofel> want to do some python coding? ^^
<Quintasan> >python
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> pls
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> stop
<smartboyhw> No thanks, I would rather want to finish off that kdeconnect-kde 0.1 release I've got here
<yofel> uh, it's actually a rather sane choice here
<yofel> sure, do finish that first
<Riddell> smartboyhw: how come you missed the "kubuntu" from the filename of debian/patches/0001-fix-identical-events-ignored-bug.diff ?
<Riddell> in kde-runtime
<Riddell> is it in debian?
<yofel> Riddell: that's the filename you get from git format-patch
 * yofel doesn't rename upstram patches either
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I thought upstream patches get 0001-
<smartboyhw> -.-
 * smartboyhw hides
<Riddell> hmm, right.  I prefer to use the kubuntu_ prefix to show it's added by us not from debian
 * Riddell spots smartboyhw hiding behind the curtains
<yofel> sure, as do I. But if I cherry-pick commits from upstream then the patch is gone in the next release so I don't bother
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm hiding behind a bunch of science textbooks-.-
<Quintasan> FOR SCIENCE!
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1008967
<Quintasan> lol
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008967 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] plasma-widget-redshift" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Quintasan> totally frogot about that
<yofel> who cares about science. Read a book about CSS3, that's enough to fry your brain
<Quintasan> forgot even*
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, LOL
<smartboyhw> yofel, no thanks, I rather want genetic engineering or quantum physics-.-
<Quintasan> >quantum physics
<Quintasan> NO YOU DON'T
<Quintasan> I CAN TELL YOU THAT YOU DON'T WANT
 * smartboyhw thinks someone should kick Quintasan out, now.
<yofel> well, that's at least interesting - though I can tell from experience that I don't understand it
<yofel> kubotu: order tea for Quintasan
 * kubotu gives Quintasan a nice hot cup of tea.
<Quintasan> Yes, it is interesting but you have to study a ton of higher maths to get it
<Quintasan> Which in itself is not so bad
<Quintasan> But takes a lot of time
 * yofel is tired of forcing a mixture of table-based HTML4 and HTML5 divs to look sane with CSS and makes his way home
<Quintasan> yofel: Care do to a quick review of http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/plasma-widget-redshift_0.6-0ubuntu1.dsc ?
<yofel> in an ~hour
 * smartboyhw quick reviews it (even with no power)
<Quintasan> good
 * Quintasan goes to make some tea and food
 * smartboyhw wonders is Quintasan too lazy to make a debian/watch file
<smartboyhw> It's OK otherwise
<Riddell> shadeslayer: any progress on "make ubiquity populate the package cache,and xapian and kde cache" ?
<Riddell> yofel: what still needs doing for "Set up daily builds of the KDE stable branches for point release testing" ?  I see lots of builds going on in kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<smartboyhw> Tsk, now Friday seems to be a better idea
<smartboyhw> JontheEchidna, care to vote too?
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Give me a sane kde-apps.org routine for watch file and I'll include it
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, fine, I give up:P
<smartboyhw> It's OK
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kinda, had a discussion with xnox regarding cache copying
<shadeslayer> and he said that it's wrong
<shadeslayer> and that the cache population should be done by chroot'ing into the system
<shadeslayer> but all we can do is run kbuildsycoca4 and I have no metrics to support that it actually makes login quicker
<xnox> or generate full cache at live-rootfs build time.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Look at kbackup for one.
<xnox> such that your .iso already has it pre-boot.
<ScottK> Is there an FFe for p-w-redshift?
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> it's FFe already?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Discard it then
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, welcome to Feature Freeze:P
<smartboyhw> (And you seemed to be late of knowing about it, seriously)
<ScottK> Quintasan: Gone.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks, I'll upload it next cycle
<ScottK> BTW, if you can get it in Debian, I'm happy to accept it as a sync.
<Quintasan> Not important enough to make FFe
<smartboyhw> ScottK, I just wanted somebody to upload kqoauth for me:( 
<smartboyhw> (In Debian_)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mind and update the trello item with what you find
<yofel> Riddell: drat, thanks for reminding me, there's some 2 dozen packages missing IIRC
<yofel> I'll get that done this week
<Riddell> yofel: oh cool, nice to see it happening :)
<Odur> How many developers are working on Kubuntu on a regular basis?
<Riddell> Odur: hard to say
<Riddell> depends on how you count it
<Odur> core developers then?
<Riddell> so far today I see me, yofel, ScottK, Quintasan, smartboyhw and shadeslayer 
<Odur> Seems to be much work for so few people?
<Riddell> yes indeed, that's why we need your help :)
<Odur> :)
<Quintasan> Aw damn
<lordievader> Good evening.
<shadeslayer> dafuq? Firefox hardcodes search engine URL's ?
<shadeslayer> so that I can't remove the canonical ref from DDG and put KDE there instead
<ScottK> Looks like not.
<ScottK> BTW, you can add ixquick from mozilla.org.  It's got similar privacy policies to DDG.
<shadeslayer> :(
<soee> why so sad ?
<BluesKaj> amichair, having autojoin problems ?
<amichair> BluesKaj: oh sorry, flaky wifi must be causing some conflicts
<BluesKaj> amichair, change wifi channels , sometimes that helps 
<amichair> BluesKaj: it ain't mine...
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> got an ethernet cable ?
<Riddell> cyphermox: not wanting 0.9.8.2 in saucy?
<Riddell> network manager that is
<cyphermox> Riddell: feel free, I'm a little busy
<cyphermox> I'm not sure it would necessarily satisfy the no new features aspect
<cyphermox> otherwise I can consider doing this tomorrow maybe?
<cyphermox> hmm... maybeit won't be so bad, I'll review the commit log
<Riddell> cyphermox: thanks, I'm just wanting to make sure a crash in our applet isn't caused by an older nm
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> can you point me to which crash? I'll try to figure it out
<Riddell> cyphermox: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324708
<ubottu> KDE bug 324708 in applet "Crash when launching second user desktop" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-10
<lordievader> Good morning.
<smartboyhw> Hmm, no people voted since I left?
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Voted on what?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, please look at /topic
<lordievader> Ah, downside of long topics, they don't fit in the topbar or irssi.
<smartboyhw> lol
<apachelogger> it's why people should tinyurl their crap
<apachelogger> or simply not write their grandma's birthday into the channel topic
<apachelogger> but oh well
<apachelogger> that fight I gave up years ago
<apachelogger> the solution is: don't read channel topics :S
<lordievader> apachelogger: ;)
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, heh. BTW, did you vote?
<apachelogger> nope
<Riddell> happy tuesday
<Riddell> anyone see this bug? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324574
<ubottu> KDE bug 324574 in kdeui "Application specific icon now doesn't work" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<Riddell> Application specific icon now doesn't work in 4.11
<Blizzz> Riddell: i have no issues with kdevelop
<Riddell> Blizzz: got 4.11.1 installed?
<Blizzz> Riddell: 4.11.1
<Blizzz> yes
<Riddell> thanks, I don't see the issue either, maybe we already patch for it or maybe I'm missing something
<Blizzz> Riddell: but i also have a pretty fresh .kde
<Riddell> that won't make a difference
<Riddell> nothing in out kde-workspace to patch it
<Riddell> nothing in our kde-workspace to patch it
<Blizzz> Riddell: I opened now Calligra Plan and Sheets. In the Open  dialoge most of the templates habe an icon with a question mark. can this be related?
<Riddell> had a user ask nicely so I want to help :)
<Riddell> Blizzz: no this bug is about app icons only, I think that'll be just missing icon files
<Blizzz> app icons are all fine
<Riddell> well no harm in adding the patch anyway I'd say
<lordievader> Riddell: Kdevelop works fine here too. Though I have to say I compiled kdevelop 4.6 myself, not sure if that matters.
<Riddell> no it's a bug in kde-workspace
<lordievader> "Application like Quassel / KDevelop"?
<Riddell> it's not a very clear bug report, guess that's just where he was seeing the issue
<apachelogger> Riddell: FWIW plasma-widget-networkmanagement was not removed when I upgraded my saucy setup
<apachelogger> also the new thing aint authenticating with my wifi
<apachelogger> or maybe it's the driver that is no w defunct,s eeing as it now spams tty0
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes removing the old one is yet to be fixed, I had hoped the version upgrade tool would do it for us
<Riddell> apachelogger: try a dist-upgrade, the version I uploaded yesterday should do wifi authentication from the applet (the old one you had to set it up in the full dialog)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, are we dealing with networkmanagerqt and modemmanagerqt new releases in Saucy?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Bug 1219839
<ubottu> bug 1219839 in Ubuntu "[FFe] [needs-packaging] kdeconnect-kde" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219839
<smartboyhw> It's ready
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1223287] package kde-runtime-data 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1223287 (by Prabodh)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: sweet, have you tested it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, my phone is charging, so I will test it later-.-
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah getting the releases of nm bits would be good
<smartboyhw> (I got it to 0 today)
<lordievader> It has just been brought to my attention in #kubuntu that jockey-kde is broken, is this a known issue? (AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'InstallProgress')
<Riddell> lordievader: it's an issue I suspect is the case but I've not looked into at all, bug reports welcome
<smartboyhw> lordievader, and patches welcome too:P
<lordievader> Riddell: It is both the jockey-kde and jockey-text (and probably jockey-gtk, don't have that one).
<Riddell> not sure it still exists
<Riddell> jockey is unmaintained so it's up to us to fix it or drop it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I don't suppose muon is getting driver setup any time soon?
<lordievader> Ah I see.
<Riddell> I'm not even sure what jockey is used for these days
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thinking of this missing symbol in libmm-qt
<smartboyhw> + _ZnwmPv@Base 0.5.0-0ubuntu1
<smartboyhw>  #MISSING: 0.0~git20130816# (subst|arch=amd64)_Znw{size_t}Pv@Base 0.0~git20130816
 * Riddell hugs thinkpad with intel components that don't need it
<smartboyhw> Thinking if it is OK to replace
<smartboyhw> (i.e. use the current one to overrule the MISSING symbol)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: how do you mean use the current one?
<lordievader> Ugh ubuntu-bug segfaults :(
<yofel> lordievader: which version of pykde is installed? (use apport-cli in the meantime)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, i.e. let _ZnmwPv@Base go in and delete (subst|arch=amd64) _Znw{size_t}Pv@Base
<Riddell> lordievader: yes now that's an issue I had too, make sure you've got the latest pykde and sip4 and other pykde bits work
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh no they're separate symbols
<Riddell> smartboyhw: has the soname been bumped for the release?
<yofel> Riddell: IIRC we're still using jockey because the ubuntu-drivers stuff is py3 and kpython3pluginfactory doesn't exist
<lordievader> yofel, Riddell: E: Unable to locate package pykde
<Riddell> lordievader: python-kde4
<lordievader> Is already the newest version/
<Riddell> lordievader: so yeah, a bug report needed for that too :(
<yofel> lordievader: which is?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, checking
<lordievader> yofel: 4:4.11.0-0ubuntu1
<lordievader> Riddell: With sip4 you mean python-sip?
<yofel> you need 4.11.1-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> lordievader: yep
<yofel> possibly stuck in proposed
<jussi> so company I work for just released a bunch of stuff as open source, thought maybe some of you all would like to have a look... http://nomovok.com/news/48/63/Nomovok-released-WRATH-to-Open-Source
<lordievader> That one wasn't installed though, python-sip.
<Riddell> oh arm breakage
<lordievader> Hmm it still segfaults after installing sip.
 * Riddell fears the wrath of jussi 
<yofel> lordievader: as I said, your python-kde4 i stoo old, and python-sip needs to be 4.15.2~snapshot-20130906-0ubuntu1
<smartboyhw> ScottK, thanks for approving, now I seriously need MOTUs-.-
<Riddell> smartboyhw: kdeconnect needs tested before uploading
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm, I am building the old package and the MISSING symbols occur too
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<Riddell> smartboyhw: interesting, so a compiler change probably
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah
<Riddell> smartboyhw: tempting to just ignore it then
<lordievader> yofel: Appearantly the newer version of python-kde4 is not yet in the repo's I have enabled.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm extremely tempted to ignore it, so ignoring.
<yofel> lordievader: it is in saucy-proposed, so maybe it's stuck there
<jussi> Riddell: not the name I came up with ;)
<yofel> should be out soon
<lordievader> yofel: Oke, cool :)
<Riddell> lordievader: yay, ubuntu-bug works if I install pykde from -propoesd
<smartboyhw> Hmm, lost symbols
<smartboyhw> All coming from the same thing
<lordievader> Riddell: Ah great \o/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: if it's just the same compiler change that should be fine to ignore, the compiler usually understands these things better than me
<smartboyhw> Riddell, checking
<smartboyhw> But I'm thinking it's not
<Riddell> do we have any arm PPAs for testing?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you have one hidden away don't you?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes
<lordievader> I can try my hand at fixing the jockey bug, but I'm not sure if I'll succeed.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, eh ew, the symbols were replaced with the 0.5.0 version:P
<yofel> hm, about that symbol
<yofel> what's the actual code for that?
<yofel> I've seen symbolshelper doing wrong size_t mappings in the past
<smartboyhw> yofel, http://paste.kde.org/paf59e7e2/
 * smartboyhw is good enough to actually find the code related:P
<Riddell> lordievader: go for it :)
<yofel> uh, not really
<yofel> $ c++filt _ZnwmPv
<yofel> operator new(unsigned long, void*)
<smartboyhw> Normally, I fail to do so
<yofel> that paste doesn't talk about operators
<smartboyhw>     : ModemInterface(*new ModemGsmSmsInterfacePrivate(path, this), parent)
<smartboyhw> !?
<smartboyhw> yofel, ^
<tsimpson> that's fine, as long as it's deleted
<Riddell> smartboyhw: can you upload this to arm ppa? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/pykde4_4.11.0-0ubuntu2~ppa1.dsc
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK sure
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I think I need the _source.changes file
<tsimpson> smartboyhw: you'll need to generate it (so you can sign it)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/pykde4_4.11.0-0ubuntu2~ppa1_source.changes
<Riddell> but as tsimpson says, you'll need to sign it
<ScottK> smartboyhw: You should work on becoming one (MOTU).
<yofel> smartboyhw: are you building on i386?
<smartboyhw> ScottK, oh?
<smartboyhw> Interesting though:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, signing is easy
<smartboyhw> I just don't want to make my own:P
<smartboyhw> ScottK, I would rather want to work on being a DD:P
<yofel> smartboyhw: ok, I think you were right with just dumping the whole subs stuff for the symbol, so go ahead and do that (in case that was a 32bit build)
<yofel> *subst
<smartboyhw> yofel, unfortunately, that is an amd64 build-.-
 * smartboyhw thinks he has just done something stupid
<smartboyhw> Anyhow, can just run it in a pbuilder
<smartboyhw> Riddell, https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-3-for-arm/+build/4951590
<yofel> would be weird really, as _Znw{size_t}Pv is _ZnwmPv on amd64
<Riddell> smartboyhw: should be done any day now :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, any day, LOL
<yofel> lets hope pykde doesn't use automoc
<smartboyhw> yofel, why? Automoc doesn't work on ARM?
<yofel> not in qemu-arm bug 1077116
<ubottu> bug 1077116 in qemu (Ubuntu) "automoc4 segfaults when building in an armhf pbuilder on an amd64 host" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077116
<Riddell> smartboyhw: um it failed even earlier :(
<smartboyhw> Riddell, -.-
<Riddell> I wonder if that's because it's not compiling against -proposed
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK, I will enable -proposed
<smartboyhw> Enabled and re-started builds
<Riddell> thanks smartboyhw 
<Riddell> but I see the only stuff it built againt in -proposed was libmirclient-dev
<Riddell> which shouldn't even be in there
<smartboyhw> Riddell, libmirclient!?
<smartboyhw> -.-
<smartboyhw> When did we start supporting XMir!? 0.0
<yofel> never, it's probably pulled in by something else
<apachelogger> qt I say
<smartboyhw> Meh
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<smartboyhw> pykde4 failed again
<smartboyhw> Code error-.-
<yofel> I only just realized that now, but why are you building 4.11.0, not 4.11.1?
<smartboyhw> yofel, hell!?
<smartboyhw> Hmm, i386 and amd64 have different symbols (i386 uses j, amd64 uses m) -.-
<smartboyhw> Riddell, please give me a proper file-.-
<yofel> smartboyhw: that's (subst) {size_t} then
<yofel> j = unsigned int, m = unsigned long
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK...
<yofel> smartboyhw: as pointer addresses have different size on 32/64
<smartboyhw> yofel, but using that will fail the amd64 builds here
<smartboyhw> yofel, ^
<smartboyhw> It's failing the builds
<Riddell> smartboyhw: pardon?
<yofel> oh
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you gave me 4.11.0 -.-
<smartboyhw> Instead of 4.11.1
<yofel> ok, wrong, size_t would be qw(m|j}
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hmm, how did that happen?
<smartboyhw> yofel, ( or {?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, your fault, apparently, now looking back at the logs
<yofel> smartboyhw: that was just typo, problem is that symbolshelper expects qwm, and we have nwm
<debfx> symbolshelper is able to guess the subst type if you feed it all the build logs in one run
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
<yofel> hm
<yofel> smartboyhw: do what debfx said
 * smartboyhw thinks batchpatch is a bit dangerous
<yofel> it's not
<debfx> or you can just look at the source code :)
<smartboyhw> debfx, yofel using batchpatch failed for me -.-
<smartboyhw> Can't call method "expand" on an undefined value at /usr/share/perl5/Debian/PkgKde/SymbolsHelper/Symbol.pm line 112, <$filehandle> line 121.
<smartboyhw> pkgkde-symbolshelper: error: libmodemmanagerqt0 patching FAILED. Will NOT continue.
<smartboyhw> Sigh, maybe I should get my phone and test KDE Connect instead
<Riddell> smartboyhw: try this http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/pykde4_4.11.1-0ubuntu3~ppa1.dsc
<smartboyhw> Riddell, give me a _source.changes file?
<smartboyhw> That's easier for me
<Riddell> smartboyhw: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/pykde4_4.11.1-0ubuntu3~ppa1_source.changes
<yofel> debfx: ^ as far as I see, symbolshelper doesn't support nw(j|m)
<yofel> unless the q doesn't belong to the symbols
 * yofel sucks at perl
<smartboyhw> Hmm Kubuntu doesn't seem to recognize my Bluetooth
<smartboyhw> The adapter, that is
<smartboyhw> Heh, bluetooth package isn't installed-.-
<smartboyhw> No, still can't find it
<yofel> hm, no, I misunderstood symbolshelper
<debfx> yofel: size_t seems to match what smartboyhw wrote
<yofel> yes, I agree now
<debfx> qw() is just some perl syntax foo
<Riddell> anyone tested the videolan libdvdcss package?
<apachelogger> ohm
<Riddell> apachelogger: able to test?
<smartboyhw> :( Can't get Bluetooth working, no test
<apachelogger> yofel: dpkg-architecture as used in neon5's envrionment.rc is part of dpkg-dev
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I can't test KDE Connect myself
<Riddell> smartboyhw: can't you use a wired connection?
<yofel> apachelogger: oops
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you tell me how
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sure, but wire is weird in this case:P
<apachelogger> and if I find a dvd
<Riddell> apachelogger: install from archive here, find a dvd, watch film http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's weird about wired?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm not sure if it works
<apachelogger> Riddell: that page totally needs to give me a command with add-apt-repository
<yofel> apachelogger: do you know a different way of reading DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH without dpkg-architecture?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, in wired, KDE Connect Android can't read it
<smartboyhw> *detect it
<apachelogger> yofel: why do we need to read it anyway?
<apachelogger> yofel: just read at buildtime and sed into the rc?
<yofel> oh, good point
<Quintasan> Riddell: As for Plasma Active 4. Going to need more time, it's more complicated at this point now that I took a look at it
<yofel> IIRC I added that because something wasn't found anymore after some buildsystem automatically used CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE
<Riddell> Quintasan: I suspected it might be, can you write on trello what's complex and what needs done?
<Quintasan> First there is an important interrogation to be held
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Attention! What is the patch for workspace you were talking about?
<Riddell> gosh, an interrogation
<smartboyhw> Quintasan,the one in the Active 4 download folder
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, 0.0
<Quintasan> the readme states you HAVE to patch it in
<Quintasan> and I believe you said someone told you not to patch it in
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, but upstream definitely says no
<smartboyhw> That was discussed not only in the upstream channel but also in Active channel
<Quintasan> lol
<smartboyhw> Riddell, seriously, KDE Connect is not working here
<smartboyhw> Can somebody having an Android phone test it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: works
<Quintasan> KDE Connect? wat is that
 * Quintasan googles
<Quintasan> oooh
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Do we have a pacakge
<Quintasan> ?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, yes
<Quintasan> Where?
<smartboyhw>  https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+files/kdeconnect-kde_0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, ^
<Quintasan> I can see it, compiling
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<smartboyhw> Hold all testing of it
<yofel> apachelogger: fixed
<apachelogger> yofel: I just saw, you are wicked :P
<apachelogger> yofel++
<Riddell> Quintasan: are you able to test kde connect?
<smartboyhw> Hmm, my package is obviously correct in terms of files installed, but it just can't launch the suitable kcm module
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I have some packaging problems here-.- (Small ones, some leftovers, not affecting the install itself)
<smartboyhw> Now, the problem is that the install itself doesn't work -.-
<Riddell> smartboyhw: of kde connect?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I mean, the packages are OK it seems, but I can't seem to find the KCM applet everywhere
<Riddell> smartboyhw: "kdeconnect-kde" why the funny name?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, upstream name, not mine
<smartboyhw> They wanted to classify between kdeconnect-android
<Quintasan> hmmm
<apachelogger> yah so that should be kdeconnect-plasma
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I agree, kcmshell4 kcm_kdeconnect  is broken
<apachelogger> welcome to brandinghell
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, LOL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah
<Quintasan> libkdeconnect-dev_0.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<smartboyhw> Now I think of it, I'm re-considering are we shipping this
<Quintasan> ./usr/lib/kde4/kcm_kdeconnect.so
<Quintasan> ehm
<apachelogger> ^ !
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, ?
<apachelogger> that be a plugin
<Quintasan> No wonder it doesn't work
<apachelogger> there is .so which is a symlink to .so.foo.whatever
<yofel> smartboyhw: you put the kcm itself into the dev package
<apachelogger> and there is .so which is a shared object without versioning
<apachelogger> kcm (the tech) uses latter as that is how one does plugins
<smartboyhw> yofel, OOPS 
<apachelogger> so right now the plugin is in the -dev
<Quintasan> and once you install -dev package it works
<apachelogger> put it in a release note; it'll be fine
<Riddell> usr/lib/*so usually a library dev symlink usr/lib/kde4/*so usually a plugin
 * apachelogger runs
 * Riddell cheers as pykde4 continues compiling on arm
<Quintasan> Great
<Quintasan> It works!
<Quintasan> However Notification sync does not
<Riddell> Quintasan: kdeconnect?
<Quintasan> Says it's not available on my Android version
<Quintasan> Riddell: Yes
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> Quintasan: what does it do again?
<Quintasan> Did we upload it to the repositories?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well, it apparently integrates Android into KDE as of now
<Quintasan> I can control Amarok from my phone and send notifications from my phone to desktop
<Quintasan> Riddell: Think you could try calling me?
<Riddell> Quintasan: number?
<apachelogger> you know I just realized, I think no one ever did not make the mistake of putting a plugin in the dev
<Quintasan> Riddell: Works!
<Riddell> Quintasan: what happens?
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/09/10/plasma-desktopGM2040.png
<Riddell> sweet
<Quintasan> SPLENDID IF I MAY SAY SO
<Riddell> smartboyhw: let's get this baby uploaded
<Quintasan> First have him fix it
<Riddell> Quintasan: is that with bluetooth?
<smartboyhw> So, where should I put it!?
<Quintasan> Riddell: WiFi as far as I can tell
<smartboyhw> Riddell, let's tell me where is it-.-
<smartboyhw> (I mean, where should I put it)
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, WiFi!?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: anywhere I can get we can get it to upload it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no, I mean the .so plugins-.-
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: You put it into -dev package for christs sake, it's no a development library but a kcm plugin, it should go into kdeconnect-kde
<Quintasan> BUT
<Quintasan> I would rename this crap to kdeconnect-kded
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, tell upstream to rename this stuff
<Quintasan> Or even better, you could split it into kdeconned-kded and a kde-config-kdeconnect
<Riddell> yeah let's go with upstream's name but ask them to rename to kdeconnect-plasma
<Riddell> Quintasan: ug no, why would you want to install separately?
<Quintasan> Riddell: We already do magic like this
<Quintasan> Like kde-config-telepathy-accounts
<Quintasan> Or kde-config-cron for that example
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, I rather would not want to make it too complicated-.-
<Riddell> Quintasan: they're separate upstream sources
<Riddell> smartboyhw++
<Quintasan> It's not really that complicated, is it?
<Quintasan> As least it doesn't look so from my viewpoint
<Riddell> no but there's also no need
<lordievader> Riddell: I figured out what the problem is with the jockey, it depends on depricated features of python-apt. They are removed in the newer version.
 * smartboyhw prefers "Less is More", so no splitting packages like that-.-
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I need 2 MOTUs.
<Riddell> lordievader: good work!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, 4.11.1 build failed (pykde4)
<Riddell> lordievader: but does that mean all hope is lost or might there be a work around?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what do you need 2 motus for?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, NEW packages needs two MOTUs to review it before upload, wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages says that
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that's a good fail, it passed the error I had before and this is a similar one
<Quintasan> Christ, just give me the new source and I will upload it for you
<Quintasan> Wait
<Quintasan> We need FFe for it.
<Riddell> Quintasan: we have a FFe
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, nah, ScottK acked
<apachelogger> so we need two MOTUs
<apachelogger> two MOTUs and a bottle of rum
<lordievader> Riddell: The first error I've fixed, however there are more. There is still hope :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: don't worry about MOTUs, we're doing it under kubuntu-dev
<Riddell> lordievader: good luck!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Quintasan https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-2/+files/kdeconnect-kde_0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> Quintasan: want to upload it and I'll new it?
<Quintasan> Riddell: It shall be as you suggested
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, Riddell Thank you:)
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, are you a DD?
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: s/unrecgonziable/unrecognizeable
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, -.- (sorry)
<Quintasan> besides, what is unrecognizable in Debian?
 * smartboyhw does not have the best English in the world
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, um
<smartboyhw> It's like #!xdg-open
<Quintasan> I do realise that, that's why pointed it out, I'm not doing that with bad intentions
<smartboyhw> Lintian cannot recognize it
<smartboyhw> s/Debian/Lintian/ should have been it
<kubotu> smartboyhw: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<smartboyhw> My fault
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Make it something like "Added xdg-open Lintian overrides for kdeconnect-kde"
<Quintasan> Makes it more obvious.
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, don't tell me to re-upload again to another PPA, I have no strength--.-
<Quintasan> Just put it up somewhere where I can download it, just fix those things, do debuild -S and send me the files
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Quintasan> uh
<Quintasan> Riddell: GPL-2+-KDE any ideas what is that or if it's acceptable?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, it's just the KDE e.V new version of the GPL
<Riddell> Quintasan: it's acceptable, it's gpl2 or 3 or approved by e.v.
<smartboyhw> i.e community.kde.org/Licensing_Policy (find it yourself, link might be wrong
<Quintasan> The question is whether dep5 understands that
<Quintasan> but matters not it seems
<Riddell> Quintasan: yeah you can put anything in that field
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, even GPL-2+-openssl is acceptable
<Riddell> even with spaces is acceptable
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Fixed those? I'm pretty much sure it's good to go
<smartboyhw> https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-4/+files/kdeconnect-kde_0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc Quintasan 
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, ^
 * Quintasan testbuilds
<smartboyhw> I have tested it multiple times in a pbuilder so the build-deps should all be correct
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, JontheEchidna ScottK I am taking that you're not going to vote in Doodle right? I'm picking the time soon.
<Riddell> bah I can't work out this pykde issue, it compiled fine in older versions and hasn't changed
<Quintasan> Good.
<Quintasan> Uploading
<Quintasan> Riddell: NEW it please
 * smartboyhw thinks it's something in GCC or Qt ARM -.-
<Riddell> smartboyhw: or a newer SIP being more fussy
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :(
<Riddell> I'm tempted to see what happens if I just miss out that method
<Riddell> "Seamless integration with all your devices"  all?  not just android?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, technically, the target is
<smartboyhw> They want to make it work everywhere. Now, it's still Android.
<smartboyhw> But, they want others to help:p
<Riddell> still all is optimistic, will it work with my kettle?
<Riddell> missing COPYING licence file, tsk
<smartboyhw> Riddell, come on, the project's a bit fresh in KDE Playground. And what Kettle?
<Riddell> also no translations
<smartboyhw> Riddell, stop moaning;P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no excuse, they should have put it in there, not a problem for New and I can just put it in upstream git
<Riddell> smartboyhw: New review is full time moaning
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I know
<Riddell> if you're not moaning you're not doing it properly
<smartboyhw> But, well, they are a startup
<smartboyhw> We can do such things later:)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: accepted!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, many thanks;)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: do poke me when it's in binary new for more moaning
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<smartboyhw> Yeah!
<smartboyhw> (Let's moan!)
<lordievader> Riddel: I think I fixed the jockey, the second part of the fix isn't pretty but it works :D
<Riddell> smartboyhw: can you upload http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/pykde4_4.11.1-0ubuntu3~ppa2.dsc
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/pykde4_4.11.1-0ubuntu3~ppa2_source.changes
<Riddell> lordievader: yo da man
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sure
<Riddell> lordievader: need me to take a look?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: this is a workaround rather than a fix for the pykde issue :(
<Riddell> but job for upstream I think
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sure
<lordievader> Riddell: Would be a good idea, but how?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uploaded
<smartboyhw> Riddell, amd64 in binary NEW
<Riddell> lordievader: it'll be in bzr if you want to do it properly or you can send me patches
<smartboyhw> Please moan
<Riddell> smartboyhw: nah I'll wait for them all to arrive
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sure
<Riddell> no point in moaning 4 times
<Riddell> hmm, ninjas PPA is arm isn't it?
<smartboyhw> Gua!/
<smartboyhw> !/
<smartboyhw> !?
<lordievader> Riddell: Never done anything with bzr (except download sources), could you guide me?
<Riddell> lordievader: let me see
<lordievader> Riddell: I have downloaded the sources of jockey with bzr.
<Riddell> lordievader: bzr branch lp:jockey   ?
<yofel> Riddell: ninjas isn't, ~kubuntu-active/ppa is AFAIR
<Riddell> yofel: ah hah
<lordievader> Riddell: I used this one: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/jockey
<Riddell> lordievader: that's the jockey package, you want upstream jockey which is   bzr branch lp:jockey
<lordievader> Riddell: Ah ok.
<lordievader> Downloading now.
<Riddell> lordievader: but the two might be out of sync so check first they're not
<smartboyhw> Riddell, start moaning
<Riddell> oh it wasn't like this when I was a lad
<Riddell> I don't know what's happened to the youth today
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what?
<smartboyhw> You told me to remind you to moan-.-
<Riddell> oh you mean New review not generaly moaning :)
<lordievader> Riddell: How do I do that?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, of course it's NEW review-.-
<Riddell> lordievader: check if bzr log in the upstream shows any changes made in debian/changelog of the package
<lordievader> Riddell: If I try to run the "bzr branch lp:jockey" where I ran "bzr branch lp:ubuntu/jockey" I get an error: bzr: ERROR: Already a branch: "jockey".
<smartboyhw> lordievader, do it in another directory
<lordievader> That is what I did after I got that error, but wasn't sure if that was the right thing to do XD
<lordievader> Wait, the upstream one is completely different than the Ubuntu/jockey one or than the one installed on my system.
<lordievader> Well the oslib.py file anyways.
<lordievader> Hehe the upstream doesn't have a debian folder.
<yofel> that's how it should be, only the packages should have the packaging
<lordievader> Right, right. Well I'm at a loss on what to do now.
<Riddell> lordievader: hi, where did you get to?
<lordievader> Riddell: Well the oslib.py file, the origin of the errors, is completely different in lp:jockey compared to lp:ubuntu/jockey. 
<Riddell> lordievader: yep I agree, looks like the devs have stopped bothering with it being an "upstream"
<Riddell> lordievader: so just send me the patch to the package version
<lordievader> Riddell: You mean the corrected oslib.py file?
<Riddell> lordievader: yeah
<Riddell> lordievader: what is this team all about? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-power-users
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/backports | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support | 13.10 Beta 1 released | Time for dev meeting: 13th Sep 13:00 UTC
<smartboyhw> 13, 13.
<smartboyhw> Nice number in Chinese, bad number for Westerners;P
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/archive raring+precise/backports | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support | 13.10 Beta 1 released | Time for dev meeting: 13th Sep 13:00 UTC
<lordievader> Riddell: Here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6088357/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm, the team is set up by benonsoftware 
<Riddell> kdeconnect-kde accepted!
<smartboyhw> The legendary Ubuntu Member who gained Ubuntu Membership at 12
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no moaning!?
<lordievader> Riddell: Lines 27, 29, 784-805 are changed
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that deserves a blog, you want to blog it?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it was perfectly packaged by someone
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you can blog it, we want screenshots, and I can't do any here;P
<lordievader> I think I joined because I saw that smartboyhw was a member. I like the term power-user ;)
<smartboyhw> lordievader, huh!?
<lordievader> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> :)
<lordievader> smartboyhw: The Kubuntu-Power-Users team ;)
<smartboyhw> lordievader, no, the part about I joined then you saw me join so you join-.-
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Haha my English ain't perfect.
<smartboyhw> lordievader, not about your English, but on why you have to follow me
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Quintasan DAMN IT
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/09/10/kde-connect-kubuntu
<smartboyhw> I think the changelog has a error: It uses Debian's Closes: Instead of Ubuntu's LP: -.-
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, see above
<Riddell> hah, crisis!
<Riddell> no wait, just close it manually
<smartboyhw> Riddell, of course, but why on Earth did we not catch that:(
<smartboyhw> My epic fault
<Riddell> s/epic/tiny/
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Odur> Hmm... Must try kde-connect :) 
<smartboyhw> Odur, yep
<smartboyhw> BTW, who requested about that on #kubuntu, let me check
<lordievader> Riddell: So how is the jockey patch?
<smartboyhw> Ah, petete
<smartboyhw> Riddell, and BTW, you shouldn
<smartboyhw> 't use that screenshot
<smartboyhw> Now everyone knows I can't do high-quality packaging-.-
<Riddell> lordievader: sorry where is it?
<lordievader> Riddel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6088357/
<lordievader> Riddel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6088357/ Lines 27, 29, 784-805 are changed
<Riddell> lordievader: could you use paste.kde.org ? paste.ubuntu needs me to log in for some unknown reason
<Riddell> I got it now
<smartboyhw> Riddell, log in!?
<Riddell> lordievader: is this your diff? http://paste.kde.org/pebb167eb/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah for plain download
<lordievader> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/pc259cb28/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK...
<lordievader> Riddell: Yes, that looks about right.
<Riddell> lordievader: could you explain the differences in the for package in cache: block?
<lordievader> Riddell: The bit with "pkg = cache[package.name]"
<lordievader> ?
<Riddell> lordievader: yeah
<Riddell> lordievader: only change is line 38/39 of http://paste.kde.org/pebb167eb/ ??
<lordievader> The call package.architecture() is no longer there, so I needed a work around. No it should have an extra tab.
<lordievader> I'm still quite the amateur when it comes to programming. Anyhow I added an extra if statement because I came across a package where pkg.candidate == None.
<Riddell> Sorry: IndentationError: unindent does not match any outer indentation level (oslib.py, line 788)
<Riddell> uh oh!
<lordievader> That is not supposed to happen.
<Riddell> I'll fix it
<Riddell> smartboyhw: pykde4 looking good :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, \o/
<lordievader> Oh I think the try/exept part needs to move one tab back.
<Riddell> lordievader: fixed, uploading!
<lordievader> Riddell: Whoo, did you test it though?
<Riddell> lordievader: well it runs good for me
<Riddell> dunno if that's the test path in question, I don't have any proprietary software needed
<lordievader> Nice, whoo. Exited, first patch :D
<Riddell> the code path in question
<lordievader> Riddell: I have the same problem.
<lordievader> It could very well be that other things in jockey are broken due to the new version of python-apt.
<Riddell> !testers | http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/install-css.sh
<Riddell> please test http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/install-css.sh
<smartboyhw> Riddell, usable in Saucy?
<lordievader> What does css stand for in this case?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yep
<smartboyhw> lordievader, libdvdcss
<Riddell> lordievader: content scrambling system, dvd encryption
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it works here
<Riddell> smartboyhw: amd64?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes
<lordievader> script runs fine here too (amd64)
<Riddell> coiuld do with a test on i386
<smartboyhw> Riddell, let me log in to the pbuilder:P
<fos> yofel: Thanks for fixing the KDM Upstart script!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, works in a i386 pbuilder
<Riddell> smartboyhw: awooga
<Riddell> fos, yofel: cool what was needed?
<fos> He reverted the script to the old version from precise ;-)
<fos> btw, the bug would have been bug 1219894
<ubottu> bug 1219894 in Kubuntu PPA "KDE 4.11 / precise: Upstart script prevents KDM start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219894
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm, it failed still
<smartboyhw> sip: Nepomuk::Variant unsupported ctor argument type - provide %MethodCode and a C++ signature
<smartboyhw> sip stuff
<smartboyhw> Good night people.
<yofel> fos: I'll trust you that this really fixes the issue, I've seen kdm failing randomly for quite a while in my precise VM now but I never had a reliable way to reproduce it
<yofel> does someone know if we have something like 'rmadison-ppa' somewhere?
<fos>  yofel: At least it fixes the problem for all machines we have in our development environment. It hasn't officially been tested by our testing team though...
<yofel> well, as I simply copied the file from 4.8 in it at least shouldn't break anything else
<jmux> yofel: the real bug is probably in plymouth. For whatever reason "plymouth --wait" is never returning. So I guess "plymuoth --stop" doesn't actually stop plymouth.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thoughts on getting http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=37321 into Kubuntu/Debian
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Unfortunately it doesn't have a proper build system
<shadeslayer> and I am unsure what value it brings , but our friends in Bilbao want that packaged in the archive
<Tm_T> hi, about KDE Connect, are there packages yet for raring?
<Tm_T> apparently not
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: you could just run backportpackage and upload them to your ppa
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: ah, let's see...
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: have to admit that you need to lend a guiding hand for that (:
<Tm_T> aaah, I think I might get it now
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: man backportpackage
<shadeslayer> has everything
<shadeslayer> you also want to make your PPA depend on the backports PPA if you have that enabled on raring
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: how's that done?
<shadeslayer> go to your ppa, there should be a "edit ppa dependencies" link
<shadeslayer> top right I think
<Tm_T> aah, gotcha
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> np
<Tm_T> hah, now this good old gpg issue I hit with these, reminds me why I gave up last time
<shadeslayer> aw :(
<shadeslayer> what happened?
 * shadeslayer has another 20 minutes before leaving
<Tm_T> "secret key not available"
<Tm_T> I tend to lose interest with gpg rather quickly, partly due to all the crashes I get with Kleopatra
<shadeslayer> well
<Tm_T> what I'm doing wrong is documented well I'm sure, so I'll hit the sources with this
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: thanks for your help
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: you need to make sure the email address + name in DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME are the same as the one in your private key
<Tm_T> yup
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: an easy way to build debs would be to run dpkg-buildpackage :P
<shadeslayer> pull-lp-source source_name
<shadeslayer> cd source_name-ver
<shadeslayer> dpkg-buildpackage
<Tm_T> I don't want the easy way anymore now that I did setup ppa (:
<Tm_T> time to learn this thing
<shadeslayer> hahaa
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: you should probably also run setup-packaging-environment
<shadeslayer> then fill out the details it asks
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: neat, thanks
<Tm_T> when I was younger, all these tools weren't available, things getting easy which is nice
<shadeslayer> yep :)
<shadeslayer> and you might need pkg-kde-tools installed as well 
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: that I should have already
<shadeslayer> okie dokie
<shadeslayer> just 26 hours to having first world internet \o/
<shadeslayer> and other first world things
<Tm_T> I wonder if I can make this spit out more information of that gpg error
<shadeslayer> pastebin the error?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: checking debian/changelog for the latest entry also helps
<shadeslayer> make sure the email addy + name is the same as the one in your key
<shadeslayer> gtg
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: ah, it was the name
<Tm_T> thanks, it seems to roll nicely now
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: awesome
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I'm heading to sleep, thanks again (:
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-11
<Quintasan> Well, looks like I'm partly to blame for the changelog magic Riddell since I missed it
<Quintasan> Also, I do believe we'd MIGHT want to patch solid if we want to provide battery information
<Quintasan> Though it would be more beneficial if upstream applied that patch
<Quintasan> Though I think it's highly unlikely
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: I hope you had debs before you slept :P
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: "Successfully uploaded packages." but ppa is empty
<lordievader> Good morning.
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon (morning in IRC speak) people
<lordievader> Hehe, hey smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> lordievader, hello
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion libmm-qt 0.5.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1223713
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1223699] klipper hangs after launch in Unity @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1223699 (by Dmitriy "Simplehuman" Fedorov)
<smartboyhw> The worst thing from dh 8 -> dh 9: The symbols is all changed-.-
<yofel> er, that shouldn't happen I think...
<smartboyhw> yofel, it happened to me before
<smartboyhw> So, not a stranger to me
<yofel> hm, ok...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ScottK: Bug 1223713
<ubottu> bug 1223713 in libmm-qt (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Please update libmm-qt to 0.5.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223713
<smartboyhw> Please ACK
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion libnm-qt 0.9.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1223738
<Riddell> shadeslayer: our friends in Bilbao?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: best get it packaged then :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, get what packaged?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: pdf menu for our friends in bilbao http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=37321
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm, a new release of plasma-nm too
 * smartboyhw is a bit busy-.-
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I think you can give KDE Menu to Odur for some packaging tutorial
<Riddell> Odur: go for it
<Riddell> smartboyhw: why this change?
<Riddell>  Package: libmodemmanagerqt0
<Riddell> -Section: libs
<Riddell> uploaded!
<Riddell> smartboyhw: still working on libnm-qt?
<Riddell> accepted anyway
<Odur> Riddell,  smartboyhw : not this week... Maybe in the weekend. 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you know, it shouldn't be duplicated
<smartboyhw> It will cause a Lintian Pedantic warning;P
<smartboyhw> (So, none is better)
<smartboyhw> And still working in libnm-qt
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ah sensible enough
<Riddell> now this is a good answer on fixing a bug http://paste.kde.org/p3f1a3482/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<soee> somone can take a look at my question on #kubuntu ? :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, don't forget, libmm-qt will need a binary NEW
<smartboyhw> (Since I added a -dbg package)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+files/libnm-qt_0.9.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
 * smartboyhw goes for a shower before revising Chemistry and dealing with plasma-nm
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion plasma-nm 0.9.3.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1223817
<smartboyhw> pkg-has-shlibs-control-file-but-no-actual-shared-libs in plasma-nm
<smartboyhw> It isn't supposed to have any shared libraries, right?
<Riddell> no, I think that's about /usr/lib/libplasmanm-editor.so which is an unversioned library
<Riddell> would be better to have that in /usr/lib/kde4
<Riddell> but we can ignore it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you got libnm-qt uploaded?
<smartboyhw> And you got libmm-qt out of NEW?
<smartboyhw> Ah, you did:P
<Riddell> working on it, yes I did
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm thinking if adding kdeconnect-kde to the meta will be a good idea -.-
<soee> smartboyhw, will you add kde-connect to raring ?
<smartboyhw> soee, I'm working on another package here, ask somebody else to backport
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah it might well be
<smartboyhw> soee, not to mention I got a Chemistry test tmr
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<smartboyhw> (As recommends for sure)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but is it stable enough currently?  also it has no translations
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah, that's the problem
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ask upstream if they'd recommend it? and if they will do translations?
<jussi> bah, lost the link to the munich thing... anyone? 
<yofel> http://www.it-muenchen-blog.de/2013/09/debian-kubuntu-bug-squashing-party-2013/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can you ask them?
<soee> can someone check on google docs if the option do add fonts still exists ? i dont see it on my account
<soee> ok sorry looks like its not working for polish language :<
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm not going to apply for FFe for plasma-nm, since the release only deletes a feature (a.k.a. disabling KCM)
<smartboyhw> See https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/network/plasma-nm/repository/diff?rev=b75772852cba1ada3166dd2540e29b42a25084bb&rev_to=7bb2b7701ddc37dc57a01bd9a2bc0860e2167baf
<smartboyhw> (As compared to the package in archive
<smartboyhw> Riddell, https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+files/plasma-nm_0.9.3.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<smartboyhw> Mmm!
<smartboyhw> http://nos.isaacscomputertips.com/
<smartboyhw> (Saw it in DistroWatch)
<Quintasan> \o
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1223699] klipper hangs after launch in Unity @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1223699 (by Dmitriy "Simplehuman" Fedorov)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can you please NEW the binaries of libnm-qt 
<Quintasan> kubotu: order beer for Riddell
 * kubotu gives Riddell a nice frosty mug of beer.
<smartboyhw> Eh hum, I thought of something
<smartboyhw> We picked Amarok out of armhf in our seeds since it wasn't building at that time
<smartboyhw> Now it works, aren't we supposed to put it back?
<yofel> yes, we should
<smartboyhw> yofel, iI'm proposing merge proposal
<smartboyhw> https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu-seeds/return-arm-amarok/+merge/185039
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm updating Vc
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ace thanks
<Riddell> Quintasan: my office did just have a talk from the office brewer http://www.barneysbeer.com/  it's good stuff
<smartboyhw> Nobody merges? https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu-seeds/return-arm-amarok/+merge/185039
<Riddell> kubotu: thanks for the beer https://twitter.com/EdTechCube/status/377759240540004353
<Quintasan> OOOh,
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, ?
<Quintasan> I was not sure how's the beer relevant to anything
<Quintasan> But it's beer so it's always relevant
* Quintasan changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/archive raring+precise/backports | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support | 13.10 Beta 1 released | Time for dev meeting: 13th Sep 13:00 UTC | Beer is always relevant even whe
<Quintasan> aww
* Quintasan changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/archive raring+precise/backports | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support | 13.10 Beta 1 released | Time for dev meeting: 13th Sep 13:00 UTC | Beer is always relevant
<apachelogger> time to fix the topic
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/archive raring+precise/backports | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support | 13.10 Beta 1 released | Time for dev meeting: 13th Sep 13:00 UTC |
<smartboyhw> Yep.
<Quintasan> I don't even get support from apachelogger when it comes to beer?
<Quintasan> ;_;
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, considering you got minors here that can't drink beer, I have decided to remove any alcoholic contents from the topic
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - In Beer We Trust | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/archive raring+precise/backports | milestoned bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO
<Riddell> for some definition of can't
<smartboyhw> EH!?
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Sorry to say but minors are the MINORITY here :P
<Quintasan> HELL YEAH
<Quintasan> kubotu: order beer for everyone
 * kubotu is going to his secret storehouse to get beer for everyone - might take some time.
 * kubotu is back and slides beer down the bar to everyone
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, you're removing the time for the meeting as well, uh hum
<yofel> lol
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/archive raring+precise/backports | milestoned bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO
<Quintasan> It's still not there
<apachelogger> I know, sometime ago in the 80s Microsoft engineered their way to a thing called calendar
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, yes I know
<apachelogger> why it's the most curious thing for it keeps all the appointments in one place
<apachelogger> quite the exciting tech
<apachelogger> can only recommend it
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, which does not in any sense remind people;P
<smartboyhw> Hmm, wait
<apachelogger> that's why in the 90s they invented the popup
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/archive 13.04+12.04/backports | milestoned bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO
<apachelogger> it revolutionized the entire industry
<smartboyhw> Shorter topic!
<apachelogger> for now dinwos popped up 
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/archive 13.04+12.04/backports | milestoned bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO
<apachelogger> and if you did not poke outlook soon enough it would keep piling these windows
<apachelogger> and when you returned to your desktop after lunch it would be filled with windows
<apachelogger> or you had gotten a very particular kind of virus, of course then the windows wouldn't be reminders but instead ladies dancing
<apachelogger> an entirely different story
<smartboyhw> WHAT?!
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> wicked times
<smartboyhw> That's a nice MIcrosoft bug
<Quintasan> It's not a bug.
<Quintasan> It's a feature
<apachelogger> it's a virus
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, no, it's a easter egg
<apachelogger> no bug involved
<apachelogger> for anyone can create a window
<apachelogger> so you open many windows of the mighty internet explorer and stuff would happen
 * smartboyhw regrets using -j2 to build vc
<smartboyhw> SO SLOW
<apachelogger> nowadays we call that malware
<apachelogger> not sure why
<Quintasan> >internet explorer
<Quintasan> stopped reading right there
<smartboyhw> In our school, one of the mottos are: "Internet Explorer is the downloader of Google Chrome and that's it."
<apachelogger> it's funny because rekonq wasn't even able to do that last cycle
<apachelogger> and yet people complain about internet explorer
<Quintasan> lol rekonq
<Riddell> ktp 0.7 in the air?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, really?
<Quintasan> What
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you want me to prepare a kubuntu-meta upload for the amarok "return-to-arm"? The merge proposal is merged
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah go for it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, BTW, have you uploaded plasma-nm for me?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1183031] package kdm 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/k... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1183031 (by Fila Kolodny)
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion vc 0.7.3
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1223876
<Riddell> smartboyhw: still on the todo
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sure
<smartboyhw> Sponsorship required for https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+files/kubuntu-meta_1.289.dsc
<Riddell> smartboyhw: going to add a versioned depends on the new versions of libnm and libmm and upload plasma-nm
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ACK
<Riddell> smartboyhw: onto it
<Riddell> smartboyhw: uploaded, you're on a roll today, give yourself a pat on the back :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I still got Vc here;P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can you ACK Bug 1223876?
<ubottu> bug 1223876 in vc (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Please update vc to 0.7.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223876
<apachelogger> vc stands for VastlyCoordinated(work)
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I agree:P
<smartboyhw> https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+files/vc_0.7.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> smartboyhw: onto it
<Riddell> smartboyhw: did you test krita with it?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: inface its statically compiled so you'll need to recompile calligra
<Riddell> infact
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ouch
<smartboyhw> Riddell, just need to -0ubuntu2 it?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah, with a versioned build-dep
<smartboyhw> Riddell, doping
<smartboyhw> *doing
<smartboyhw> LOL dopign
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how am I supposed to test Krita *with it*?
<smartboyhw> Build it?
<smartboyhw> And run it?
 * smartboyhw is not familiar with Krita
<smartboyhw> Riddell, https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+files/calligra_2.7.2-0ubuntu2.dsc
 * smartboyhw is starting to think that Riddell is buried under his sponsorship requests-.-
<apachelogger> I  think beer.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: onto it
<Riddell> smartboyhw: did you test it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I don't know how to-.-
 * smartboyhw doesn't know where the feature is used
<smartboyhw> Riddell, and building Calligra takes a long long time
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well run krita and make sure it draws things, I can upload if you promise to test when it's compiled in the archive
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sure, it's easier then
<smartboyhw> I might not test it today but tmr
<smartboyhw> (HK archive mirror is a bit behind)
<Riddell> vc and calligra uploaded!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thank you, will test it tomorrow. I'm a bit tired now:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, BTW, make sure you move vc by yourself
<smartboyhw> (After all, arm and ppc fail)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh good I'm not going mad pykde really doesn't compile with current pyqt, QList<double> was removed
<Riddell> rdieter: ^^
<Riddell> doesn't explain the current issue with nepomuk
<rdieter> Riddell: hola
<smartboyhw> Riddell, heh heh heh
<Riddell> although might be similar, QList<Nepomuk::Variant> might need the same thing
<rdieter> Riddell: what was the ping for? recent sip-4.15 fun?
<Riddell> rdieter: yep
<Riddell> rdieter: does fedora have the same issues?
<rdieter> k, I'm still sitting on 4.14.x
<Riddell> rdieter: best keep it there :)
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1223928 for your SRU hat
<rdieter> sounds like it, i didn't have time to futz with this
<ubottu> bug 1223928 in libdvdread (Ubuntu Raring) "replace medibuntu with videolan archive for install-css" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223928
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/09/11/medibuntu-disappear-libdvdcss-now-direct-videolan
<Quintasan> Errr
<apachelogger> Riddell: I still think the videlan site should give a command using add-apt-repository
<debfx> apachelogger: are you sure add-apt-repository supports importing keys from non-ppa repos?
<apachelogger> it certainly supports adding the entry
<apachelogger> keys may require a file to be somewhere though
<apachelogger> needs RTFM I guess, which I have not done
<apachelogger> I just happen to always use add-apt-repository 'deb foofofo'
<Tm_T> mmmmh
<Tm_T> "Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):" and "Successfully uploaded packages." but nothing on the ppa
<Tm_T> that's second time already
<yofel> Tm_T: does launchpad know your key?
<yofel> gpg key
<Tm_T> yofel: yes
<Tm_T> yofel: shouldn't it complain if it didn't?
<yofel> are you sure the package is signed with *that* key?
<Tm_T> ahha, it does know the ssh key, but not gpg key
<Tm_T> or openpgp
<yofel> well, the dput check is pretty lightweight, it catches only the client side issues
<yofel> if launchpad doesn't know the key, then it doesn't know which user uploaded and whom to send the error mail to
<yofel> it doesn't randomly send mails to the person in the changelog
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> yofel: thanks, I think that was it
<yofel> \o/
<Tm_T> I also had to try the gpg addition twice to it actually do it, interesting
<Tm_T> maybe I did hit "cancel" instead of "confirm" at first try
<Tm_T> yup, now to wait it to get build, several hours later maybe
<ScottK> Riddell: Probably not before Friday.
<lordievader> Good evening.
<lordievader> Hmm no aaron around?
<Pici> lordievader: are you sure you're in the right place?
<Pici> lordievader: er
<lordievader> Pici: Yes, he is here from time to time. Usually when I'm not around :(
<Pici> lordievader: sorry, I thought *I* was in some other place
 * Pici wanders off
<lordievader> Right, ahoneybun was his nick.
<lordievader> Pici: No problem ;)
<Tm_T> hah, only few firefox builds https://launchpad.net/builders
<shadeslayer> hey hey
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-12
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Krita at least draws something
<soee> smartboyhw, hows the exam ?
<smartboyhw> soee, 1. That's a test-.- 2. It's good, except the bonus question which everybody got it wrong except one person (that guy got the best academic results)
<soee> ;]
<soee> good to hear :)
<smartboyhw> soee, it's a simple one
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<BluesKaj> soee, ~/.kde/share/config/krunnerrc , then you can edit the line under [PlasmaRunnerManager]
<soee> BluesKaj, let me check
<BluesKaj> soee, the Launchcounts line 
<soee> BluesKaj, what is this number before some entry
<soee> 4 services_netbeans-7.3 Beta 2.desktop
<soee> maybe hits counter
<soee> * how can i reload krunner ?
<BluesKaj> alt_F2 , or right click on the desktop . choose run command
<soee> BluesKaj, i removed old netbeans related entries, killed and started krunner again, but still have old entries on the list 
<BluesKaj> err al+F2
<BluesKaj> soee, did yo save the file after editing ?
<soee> yes
<soee> the only change is that the item i left in this files
<soee> now shows up as first on the list
<Tm_T> http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2013/09/12/introducing-the-qt-webengine/
<BluesKaj> soee, then maybe I'm mistaken , perhaps that file can't be edited the way I thought 
<soee> ok thanks anyway Blizzz 
<soee> BluesKaj, ^^
<apachelogger> the new qt: now with a browser inside
<apachelogger> on the plus side there's hope for rekonq after all :P
<mikhas> strange
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/p9d2b2654/
<jussi> apachelogger: yeah, "hope" :P
<BluesKaj> chromium still doesn't integrate well with kde settings in some respects , Qt or no
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I was wondering if I should use some time to do KHTML hacking q-:
<apachelogger> to get best libdvdcsss experience I guess le key should be added to the whitelist and le website should say in super bold letters "sudo add-apt-repsitory 'deb ...'"
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I know a person that picked up on that like half a year ago :P
<apachelogger> I do not know why, I am sure he had reasons
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ooh great, I've been too busy for it
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: such as?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: delegate ^^
<jussi> you know,  I wish there was some keyboard shortcut that would bring me directly to the source of the last notification (ie. the same as if the view button was pressed)
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ah, but it's stuff I want to do myself (;
<apachelogger> jussi: think that would have to be set via quassel
<jussi> apachelogger: Im not just talking about quassel though
<jussi> and it should be global
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, the tab fonts are hard coded and can't be changed to make them readable on a large monitor, that my biggest peeve 
<soee> BluesKaj, i have removed also old file sin .local/share/applications now it looks liek old stuff is removed
<jussi> so it works whereever
<apachelogger> jussi: impossibru
<jussi> apachelogger: why? 
<BluesKaj> soee, let me check
<apachelogger> say you have a key combo (which is likely) while you are trying to use that no new notifications need to get focus
<apachelogger> so say you have CTRL+F1 while CTRL is pressed no notification must ever be displayed
<apachelogger> otherwise there comes a notification with button "wanna delete /" and kaboom
<jussi> hrr
<BluesKaj> soee, I don't see anything related to krunner there 
<jussi> can it just be applied to certain applications? 
<apachelogger> (on a semi-related note a noticiation can have n (possibly <=2) buttons, and which button does what is not exactly specified as such)
<apachelogger> so if you had F1 and F2 assigned it could be that F1 is reply in quassel and F2 is dicsard and in KTP is the other way around
<jussi> mind, in ancase the view button doesnt work half the time anyway
<apachelogger> not the biggest of issues that is, but it just highlights insufficiencies ^^
<soee> BluesKaj, i had old netbeans v. XX .desktop files and i rmeoved them, than krunner restart
<BluesKaj> soee, ok 
<apachelogger> jussi: I don't think applying for certain apps would make much sense either
<apachelogger> would be confusing IMO
<apachelogger> iff we had a message-indicator it would be slightly different though :P
<jussi> ...
<apachelogger> doesn't solve the timing problem though
<apachelogger> it'd still be annoying if you hit CTRL+F1 and ktp comes up rather than quassel
<apachelogger> might just as well have clicked then ^^
<apachelogger> so in conculsion I believe the experience will be better if that is handled by the applications rather than globally
<jussi> sigh...
<jussi> why dont we have messaging menu anyway? 
<jussi> :P
<apachelogger> that you will have to ask d_ed who is conveniently enough hiding
<jussi> heh
<smartboyhw> heh heh
<apachelogger> jussi: #kde-devel
<jussi> nih? :P :P 
<apachelogger> not sure if the ktp people ever thought about it tho
<apachelogger> that being said if we had to get a menu I'd imagine this to be part of KTP what with KTP being the messaging hub
<apachelogger> ah d_ed_!
<apachelogger> jussi wanted to harass you
<jussi> ambush! :D
 * jussi hugs d_ed_
<d_ed_> ooh, I like that kind of ambush
<jussi> d_ed_: we were just having a conversation about having a global shortcut to activate unread messages
<jussi> which raised the question...
<jussi> [15:42:07] <jussi> why dont we have messaging menu anyway? 
<d_ed_> what's a messaging menu?
<jussi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu
<shadeslayer> \o
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, o/
<jussi> heya shadeslayer
<d_ed_> shadeslayer: hola!
<shadeslayer> hola indeed
<jussi> shadeslayer: aaah yes, how is spain? 
<jussi> warm enough for you?
<shadeslayer> it was wet when I arrived
<apachelogger> com estas?
<shadeslayer> probably from being too excited
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, too excited? When did you arrive at Spain? -.-
<smartboyhw> The time factor will make sense
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I think it's 'como estas"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and I'm just a bit tired
<d_ed_> so anyway, on topic: there was some sort of plasmoid - that worked
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I don't think you got the sexual innuendo xD
<d_ed_> it showed an envelope in the systray when you had a new message
<d_ed_> the problem was - so did we
<shadeslayer> or maybe no one did
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, uh hum, I thought you are talking about US Open -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sez who?
<d_ed_> and we couldn't remove it as we needed it for other distros
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sez the site I am learning Spainish from
<shadeslayer> as well as Google
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain in cataln it's com
<apachelogger> afiestas: halp
<afiestas> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> d_ed_: which is why I think ktp needs to pick up on that and integrate the mailz and ircs and stuff
<apachelogger> afiestas: is it como estas or com estas
<jussi> d_ed_: ahh interesting
<afiestas> http://translate.google.com/#en/es/how%20are%20you
<jussi> d_ed_: could you not just have on/off switch? or is it too much work to maintain?
<afiestas> just add the missing ? at the end
<afiestas> d_ed_: queso !
<d_ed_> yeah, I think at the time, we were coming up to 0.5 our first reelase in Kubuntu
<d_ed_> queso fiesta!
<d_ed_> and there were time constraints
<apachelogger> afiestas: in catalan as well?
<afiestas> d_ed_: fiesta de queso !
 * smartboyhw needs to invent a plugin to translate anything non-English into English
<d_ed_> if you could make it so your plasmoid reported on dbus whether it existed or not
<d_ed_> we could make it work
<afiestas> apachelogger: http://translate.google.com/#en/ca/how%20are%20you 
<d_ed_> I can give you code for that
<afiestas> missing ? as well
<afiestas> but we don't have opening ¿
<apachelogger> d_ed_: without the plasmoid thing from us
<apachelogger> which is unmaintained crud
<apachelogger> I want an upstream solution for this
<apachelogger> kmail should integrate with ktp's presence plasmoid
<apachelogger> and so should the konversation
<apachelogger> so I have one place to go when I want to talk with mister party
<afiestas> apoi: mck182_ and I wanted to work on this
<afiestas> then d_ed_ came and say "This is going to be bad"
<jussi> apachelogger: i like thatg idea
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see, my catalan is better than yours
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<afiestas> so we stop :p
<d_ed_> I'm sure that's exactly what happened
<apachelogger> d_ed_ doesn't say bad
<afiestas> d_ed_: it is!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm learning spainish not catalan, and the sentence is almost similar so I thought you were saying that in spainish
<apachelogger> not a posh enough word
<afiestas> well yeah he said it in the british way you know
<afiestas> http://bridgesandtangents.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/english1.jpg
<apachelogger> there ya have it
<afiestas> I almost agree on doing this...
<apachelogger> xD
<afiestas> I only have a few minor comments on it
<jussi> d_ed_: ok, so to sum up, do you have a way forward that you would like? 
<afiestas> d_ed_: that's closer to what happened, no? :p
<d_ed_> I was translating!
<d_ed_> afiestas: seriously though, I do vaguely remember this
<mck182_> I do not.
<mck182_> I remember we wanted to have some presence thinggy
<mck182_> but for messages....?
<d_ed_> afiestas: I think I said we need to focus on getting libkpeople done before taking on new projects
<afiestas> d_ed_: nah, you hell this global pressence thing was going to open the gates of hell
<afiestas> but we did not stop working on it because of that, we just stop
<afiestas> apol did some code though
<apol> I did work on it for some hours though
<apol> yep x
<apol> xD
 * apol opens the not-so-quickgit
<apachelogger> apol's $HOME contains hell.cpp
<d_ed_> afiestas: since when do you ever listen to me anyway?
<d_ed_> :)
<apachelogger> slowgit \o/
<apol> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fapol%2Fuserpresence.git
<jussi> d_ed_: everyone listens to you... 
<afiestas> d_ed_: I always listen to you! I love your accent it is dogs bollocks
 * apachelogger wonders what he was doing before musing on a browser in the browser
<afiestas> :p
<afiestas> sorry
<d_ed_> I'm impressed
<afiestas> your *lack* of accent
<apachelogger> now you have to say "pardon my french"
<jussi> afiestas: with the greatest respect, you got that all wrong  :D
<jussi> :P
<mck182_> shadeslayer: what was that command line thing for viewing cups things?
 * jussi hugs afiestas
 * d_ed_ hugs too
<shadeslayer> d_ed_: I don't think you can wrap your arms around the both of them
<shadeslayer> mck182_: I just check the cups error log 
<mck182_> ah right
 * mck182_ enables logging
<shadeslayer> http://localhost:631/admin
 * apachelogger insults everyone who contributes to hugging
<shadeslayer> "Save debugging information for troubleshooting"
<shadeslayer> then view error log
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: on the other hand d_ed_ has freakishly long arms
<d_ed_> wtf!
<d_ed_> where did that come from
<d_ed_> they're standard sized!
<jussi> insults...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I think they're standard sized for a brit
<jussi> see now, we shat speak about apachelogger's weirdly strange accent...
<apachelogger> nonono
<shadeslayer> shat? lol
<apachelogger> we should talk about how I write en_US but speak at_UK
<apachelogger> because I can, that's why
<apachelogger> muhahaha
 * apachelogger scuttles off to find moar coffee
<smartboyhw> Anyone can think of why we didn't package https://bitbucket.org/cyrille/cauchy ?
<smartboyhw> (The last unpackaged build-dep of calligra
<smartboyhw> License issues?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it wasn't released when last I looked
<Riddell> so cyrille suggested to wait
<Riddell> yeah still no tar
<smartboyhw> -.-
<smartboyhw> It's 7 months without development
<Riddell> you can ask him again if he thinks it's ready or not but then do we want it after FF if upstream advise against?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, if upstream advises against, certainly not
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, CyrilleB thinks it's ready and he will make a release soon.
<smartboyhw> But now I'm confused with the 4 COPYRIGHT files in there
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah he said he'd make a release soon last time I asked :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, he actually made one;P
<smartboyhw> 0.9.0 is now released
<Riddell> ah hah, you must be better at poking than me :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hell, I'm getting 3 versioned .so files, and I need to make 10 packages-.-
<Riddell> uh oh
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newpackage cauchy 0.9.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1224514
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm getting weird stuff here
<smartboyhw> The so files are like *.so.0.0
<smartboyhw> Instead of .0
<mikhas> did someone release a version 0.0? ;-)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: consider this a test of your packaging skills :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: pass this and you'll fly by tomorrow :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you want me to patch it, or?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: probably he set that manually in a cmake file? what's the SONAME it ends up with?
<Riddell> no don't patch it, it shouldn't be a problem
<smartboyhw> Riddell, wait, dealing with install files
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's the full file name?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, libCauchy.so.0.0
<smartboyhw> libCauchy.so.0.9.13
<smartboyhw> libCauchy.so.0
<smartboyhw> *oops, libCauchy.so
<Riddell> smartboyhw: and what's the soname?  readelf -a foo | grep SONAME
<smartboyhw> Riddell, as I said, dealing with install files--
<smartboyhw> -.-
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you can't deal with the install files until you know what the package should be called
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I know, but can rename them later
 * yofel notes that SONAMES don't have to be a single number
<yofel> erm, SOVERSION
<smartboyhw> Riddell, [libCauchy.so.0.0]
<smartboyhw> (SONAME)
<yofel> so, package name is?
<smartboyhw> I find this weird design
<smartboyhw> yofel, .0.0
<yofel> erm, FULL package name
<smartboyhw> yofel, libcauchy0.0
<smartboyhw> -.-
<yofel> ack
<yofel> it's not weird design at all, just unusual
<yofel> attica does the same
<smartboyhw> phew, renaming work complete
<smartboyhw> Now, have to work out the descriptions
<smartboyhw> Riddell, am confused: Added dependencies as according to http://lintian.debian.org/tags/ruby-script-but-no-ruby-dep.html and it still shows up
<smartboyhw> yofel, ^
<yofel> I can't say anything more than lintian without seeing what you did and the actual script
<smartboyhw> yofel, http://paste.kde.org/p8d00ee24/
<smartboyhw> http://paste.kde.org/p5d8e572b/
<smartboyhw> (The binary is included in the cauchy package)
<smartboyhw> E: cauchy: ruby-script-but-no-ruby-dep usr/bin/cauchymake
<yofel> hm, no idea
<apachelogger> did you rebuild the binary? :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, that happened always
<smartboyhw> Whenever I rebuild
<Riddell> smartboyhw: did you do a clean rebuild?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, clean rebuilding
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well ignore for now we'll work it out later
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK-.-
<smartboyhw> Found the problem
<smartboyhw> Maybe?
<smartboyhw> Yes
<smartboyhw> I misspelt interpreter-.-
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I can't finish the package today. Still thinking what description should it have (no README, no introduction on web, etc.)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: might be best to just ask cyrille directly, I've had much the same issues with his other calligra dependencies
<jmux> Seems that private application icons in Precise KDE 4.11.1 are broken. They worked with Precise 4.11.0 and they work in Raring 4.11.1. I see missing icons in kolourpaint, ksudoku, digikam, ... is this just a local problem (to our installations)?
<Riddell> jmux: hmm that's a known issue which we patched
<Riddell> but maybe I only patched raring
<Riddell> jmux: yeah I did, I'll put it into precise and quantal too
<jmux> Riddell: thanks.
<yofel> Riddell: quantal is still in staging so please upload it there
<Riddell> gotcha yofel 
<Riddell> jmux: 4.11.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.1~ppa3 uploaded to kubuntu-ppa/backports for precise
<Riddell> and staging for quantal
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> seems like I can cook after all
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-13
<ScottK> BTW, my schedule changed and I can't make it tomorrow.
<lordievader> Good morning.
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/archive 13.04+12.04/backports | milestoned bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling at 13:00 UTC
<Riddell> I just threw out my oven, need to get a new one for this grilling
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh noes
<apachelogger> better hurry then :P
<apachelogger> and how did that creep into the topic again?
 * apachelogger squints and goes back to lunchpad
<yofel> I added it? It'll fly out later anyway
<yofel> after getting burnt to crisp
<apachelogger> unless we forget :P
<jussi> Happy friday the 13th everyone
<Riddell> howard's lucky day
<jussi> I hope he hasnt got friggatriskaidekaphobia :D
<jussi> (yes, that word is supposedly english, not finnish)
<Riddell> it's a western disease, it doesn't exist in China fortunately
<smartboyhw> http://hk.digitalfreedomfoundation.org/sfd2013/schedule \o/
<smartboyhw> yofel, nice channel topic-.-
<smartboyhw> And what is friggatriskaidekaphobia? (I can't get the first part of the word)
<apachelogger> kubotu: 8ball will smartboyhw become dev today?
 * kubotu shakes the magic 8-ball for apachelogger ... why the hell are you asking me?
<apachelogger> kubotu: pff
<apachelogger> kubotu: 8ball am I hungry?
 * kubotu shakes the magic 8-ball for apachelogger ... yes
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> yo soee
<soee> kubotu, 8ball shadeslayer is not hungry?
 * kubotu shakes the magic 8-ball for soee ... outlook not so good
<soee> ;o
<apachelogger> yofel: pingies
<yofel> hm=
<yofel> ..?
<apachelogger> yofel: you did lunchpad branch queries, no? did you get 503/timeouts?
<apachelogger> getBranches on neon times out 19/20 times
<smartboyhw> Heh, kubotu really knows a lot
<apachelogger> oh, actually I wrote the branch moving script
<apachelogger> ololo
<yofel> hm, it's been a while since I used getBranches on neon
<smartboyhw> kubotu: 8ball is apachelogger grumpy?
 * kubotu shakes the magic 8-ball for smartboyhw ... all signs point to no
<smartboyhw> Nice one
<yofel> launchpad always has issues with mass data 
<apachelogger> yofel: apparently it worked for kubuntu-packaging
<yofel> there's a branch_checkout.py in the neon tools that uses getBranches too
<yofel> and I know that worked
<yofel> but I haven't used it in quite a while
<yofel> getting the full list of neon recipes did time out 99% of the time in the past but I think they fixed the query
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> kubuntu-packaging only has 100 branches
<apachelogger> that would explain it I guess
<apachelogger> neon holds 501
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, recipes is unusable in general
<apachelogger> e.g. if you query recipes on project-neon5 (the project) you get one recipe
<apachelogger> even though all branches of project-neon5 are the packaging branches so they are all associated with at least one recipe
<yofel> yeah, dunno. You need to query that by owner - but that'll give you like 150 recipes for neon by now
<yofel> if it doesn't time out
<apachelogger> that if it doesn't time out part is what worries me :P
<apachelogger> like if we had 151 recipes, would that still not time out...
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I think the best option now is to manually query through project-neon5
<apachelogger> getBranches -> for each branch get recipe
<yofel> lol
<yofel> my approach to the issue: http://paste.kde.org/p871d2e93 line 50ff ^^
<apachelogger> which actually makes you wonder what project.recipes does that it only returns one recipe, even though it should be like 15
<yofel> actually, I think I've seen lazr issues with lists every now and then
<apachelogger> yofel: arrr, yeah I thought about link building :P
<yofel> like I query all packages in a PPA and after 75 the list simply stops
<yofel> it doesn't if I first cache everything into a local list
<apachelogger> thought TBH if you start linkbuilding you might just as well rewrite launchpadlib in a sane language using a sane library :P
<apachelogger> yofel: meh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> -> lunch
<smartboyhw> -> dinner, will come back soon enough for the meeting
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<smartboyhw> back
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/archive 13.04+12.04/backports | milestoned bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling in half an hour
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | Trello: http://goo.gl/yfl0nS | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.1 saucy/archive 13.04+12.04/backports | milestoned bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling in half an hour
<yofel> tick, tack, tick, tack, tick, tack
 * yofel is evil, he knows
<smartboyhw> Um, that's longer-.-
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 saucy/archive 13.04+12.04/backports | milestoned bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling in half an hour
<smartboyhw> That's certainly shorter!
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/archive R+P/backports | milestoned bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling in half an hour
<yofel> even shorter ^^
<smartboyhw> LOL
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/archive R+P/backports | milestoned bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling in 1/2 hr
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, that's longer-.-
<smartboyhw> (Or is it?)
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/archive R+P/backports | milestoned bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling in ½ hr
<smartboyhw> alas
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/archive R+P/bpo | milestoned bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling in ½ hr
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> (bpo = backports)
<yofel> erm, that's starting to get riddiculous
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | milestoned bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling in ½ hr
<smartboyhw> -.-
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling in ½ hr
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, no, it's MILESTONED bugs
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | milestoned bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling in ½ hr
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling in ½ hr
<yofel> hey, like that it looks like we have no bugs :P
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | 13.10 bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling in ½ hr
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling in ½ hr
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, that is specificly MILESTONE bugs
<smartboyhw> Get on with it
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | milestone bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling in ½ hr
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling in ½ hr
<smartboyhw> UH HUM
<apachelogger> the fact that we have bugs in the topic to begin with...
<apachelogger> actually that's a fun story
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Howard grilling in ½ h
<smartboyhw> (That's SI unit:P)
<apachelogger> because I am reasonable certain 99% of the people working on kubuntu actually think that those are all the bugs we have
<smartboyhw> (No it isnt')
<apachelogger> or I must assume that
<apachelogger> because clearly they have not ever touched the other bugs
<apachelogger> ololo
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | sbhw grilling in ½ h
<smartboyhw> Anyways
<smartboyhw> Riddell, eaten your lunch yet? (And is it still BST in Scot?)
<apachelogger> SST
<apachelogger> time must pass quicker; weekend in sight; zomg;
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yes my lunch was good thanks and we're still on summer time for now
<smartboyhw> Riddell, when does it end actually?
<Riddell> end of october I think
<smartboyhw> Riddell, -.-
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | sbhw grilling in 5 m
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic remember
<kubotu> unknown command
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> kubotu: help topic
<kubotu> topic add(at)|prepend|del(ete)|replace|sep(arator)|learn|restore|clear|set|undo: manipulate the topic of the current channel; use topic <#channel> <command> for private addressing
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic learn
<kubotu> okay then :)
<yofel> kubotu: topic restore
<kubotu> yofel, you don't have 'topic' permissions here
<yofel> :(
<smartboyhw> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<apachelogger> kubotu++
<kubotu> thanks :)
<smartboyhw> kubotu: karma +1
<kubotu> +1 has neutral karma
<smartboyhw> ^ That doesn't make sense at all
<yofel> it does
<yofel> karma counting was turned off though IIRC
<apachelogger> kubotu: karma c
<kubotu> karma for c: 46
<yofel> kubotu: karma kubotu
<kubotu> karma for kubotu: 1
<apachelogger> no it wasn't
<smartboyhw> kubotu: karma smartboyhw
<kubotu> karma for smartboyhw: 1
<yofel> oh ok
<apachelogger> it was cleared
<yofel> aaaaaah, right
<yofel> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for yofel: 5
<yofel> :D
<smartboyhw> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for smartboyhw: 1
<smartboyhw> ;(
<smartboyhw> kubotu: karma smartboyhw 3
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help karma'
<smartboyhw> kubotu: help karma
<kubotu> karma module: Listens to everyone's chat. <thing>++/<thing>-- => increase/decrease karma for <thing>, karma for <thing>? => show karma for <thing>, karmastats => show stats. Karma is a community rating system - only in-channel messages can affect karma and you cannot adjust your own.
<apachelogger> smartboyhw--
<smartboyhw> smartboyhw++
<smartboyhw> OK, let's stop playing
<yofel> kubotu: karma smartboyhw
<kubotu> smartboyhw has neutral karma
<yofel> ;P
<smartboyhw> -.-
<smartboyhw> Riddell, please start the grilling
<smartboyhw> It's now 13:00 UTC.
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | Meeting In Progress
<Riddell> good afternoon friends
<Riddell> kubuntu-dev needs to decide if smartboyhw should be let in
<Riddell> who's here from kubuntu-dev?
<yofel> o/
 * smartboyhw pokes Quintasan 
<apachelogger> not many ^^
<Riddell> me and apachelogger and yofel make a quorum anyway
<smartboyhw> (Well, technically 3 is enough)
<Riddell> shadeslayer? ScottK?
<Riddell> debfx?
<Riddell> fabo?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ScottK can't come, I saw in yesterday's logs
<Riddell> even Tonio?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what have you read or gained experience of since we last met?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the Debian Policy Manuals, New library packaging (with symbols and all sort of needed stuff), did 2 NEW reviews for Riddell, looked at the /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk file
<Riddell> smartboyhw: did you get an answer to the question of what symbols files are for?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, determining the shlibs dependencies
<Riddell> yeah that's one purpose
<yofel> shadeslayer: ping
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what happens if you package a new version and symbols are missing?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ping upstream, check out the code yourself (just don't remove the symbols without any confirmation)
 * smartboyhw prefers 1st option, BTW.
<apachelogger> yofel: surely shadeslayer is at the beach sipping a capatain morgan with coke
<Riddell> check out the code yourself should be a first option, the symbols might not be public anyway so it might not matter
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, we need a tsunami.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah
<Riddell> smartboyhw: if it is binary incompatible and upstream doesn't care what else can we do?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it is source compatible right
<smartboyhw> ?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah
 * smartboyhw doesn't think the answer should be bumping ABIs or something
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<Riddell> it could be
<Riddell> we have a handy system to do so
<smartboyhw> Riddell, handy system?
<shrinivasan_> hi
<shrinivasan_> hope there is a meeting now
<shrinivasan_> am i right?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: if you were to bump the soversion, how would you go about that in a kubuntu package? the answer should explain the 'handy system' ;)
 * Riddell looks at kde-workspace for the answer
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, package naming? 
<smartboyhw> libfoo1abi1 and libfoo2
 * smartboyhw does not think there is any "handy" system
<apachelogger> the library is still libfoo1abi1.so.1.0.0
<smartboyhw> And break/conflict the former binary incompatible ones?
<smartboyhw> (Of course, regenerating symbols for that:P)
<apachelogger> as Riddell hinted, have a look at kde-workspace
<smartboyhw> The X-Debian-ABI stuff? That isn't handy-.-
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> I'll disregard that comment there for your sake
<smartboyhw> The best handy thing is that it can be automated, this needs manual editing (LOL)
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: what does that field do?
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> x-debian-abi is actual automatic
<shrinivasan_> friends
<apachelogger> it will change cmake macros such that abiN is appended to the name
<apachelogger> thus actually changing the soversion of the library
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, it bumps the SOVERSION and VERSION
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, don't provide the answer, I am typing it-.-
<apachelogger> which is why then you can make the package libfoo1 into libfoo1abi1 namewise
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: why do we have kdelibs5 in kde4?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, the SOVERSION become 5?
 * smartboyhw condemns the package importer for not working on kdelibs
<apachelogger> is that an answer or a question?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, answer.
 * smartboyhw likes answering questions in question-style when he is uncertain:P
<apachelogger> what causes the need for a soversion bump?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, big library change at an API level
<apachelogger> define big please
<mikhas> "need to recompile everything that depends on lib and probably also touch code"
<apachelogger> not your question :P
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | Meeting In Progress | If smartboyhw is being asked a question and not answered correctly (or answered by the questioner), PLEASE DON'T ANSWER
<smartboyhw> Uh hum
<apachelogger> also not a good enough question :P
<apachelogger> eh answer
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: please give it a shot ;)
<shrinivasan_> aaron mailed tht
<shrinivasan_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Installation
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I would rather say that the underlying changes are fundamental (maybe a new dependency e.g. qt4 -> qt5)
<shrinivasan_> this docs to be improved
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: nope
<shrinivasan_> shall we work on as a part of global ubuntu jam
<yofel> shrinivasan_: in ~half an hour please, smartboyhw should concentrate on the questions ;)
<shrinivasan_> yofel: ok
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, because it isn't compatible with previous versions?
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: though to be fair, a change from qt4 to qt5 actually asks for a soversion bump, it just doesn't really answer the question ;)
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, LOL
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: yes, what is 'it'?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, the library
<apachelogger> well, yes, but how does the library beocme incompatible?
<apachelogger> (tip: the things listed in the symbols file are highly related to the answer ;))
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: any ideas?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I was tempted to copy things from wikipedia, but that would surely hurt my application-.-
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> copy away :P
<apachelogger> if it's wrong it will hit you worse though :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, ouch
<apachelogger> it = the binary interface(s)
<apachelogger> i.e. the symbols
<smartboyhw> An API is usually related to a software library: the API describes and prescribes the expected behavior while the library is an actual implementation of this set of rules. A single API can have multiple implementations (or none, being abstract) in the form of different libraries that share the same programming interface. (From wiki)
<apachelogger> for example removing an existing function void foo (); in public API would constitute a binary incompatible change
<smartboyhw> So, when the implementation of the code goes into another way
<apachelogger> when reading upstream (kde) docs you will often encouter BIC or BC respectively binary incompatible change and binary compatible
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: many things can cause that
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I rejected tomahawk originally because it had .dll files in it, what's wrong with those?
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: next question ... can the binary compatibility of a librayr change without being reflected in the symbols file (removal/change of a line)?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I thought .dll files are Windows files -.-
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah they weren't used by us but that's not a problem in itself
<smartboyhw> Riddell, there is no way to link such dll files?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, no, as far as I can understand. SONAME and SOVERSION must match with the package descriptions
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: btw, I think Riddell rejected the *source package*, i.e. the ddls were in the tar
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> what's wrong with having random binary files in the tar?
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: and for your answer: http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Binary_Compatibility_Issues_With_C%2B%2B#The_Do.27s_and_Don.27ts see don'ts regarding virtual functions ... you can break binary compatibility through new virtual functions for example ;)
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, alas, I misread, I thought you are talking about if there is anyway in the control file-.-
<smartboyhw> My fault
<smartboyhw> Riddell, they get regenerated at compile time?
<smartboyhw> (Can't link easily)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no they don't (which is kindae the issue)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, mmmmmm
<smartboyhw> So, since they aren't regenerated
<smartboyhw> You can't install them into the usr/ dirs
<smartboyhw> (Since they will not show up during dh_install)
<smartboyhw> End up flowing somewhere which is forbidden
<smartboyhw> (That's my way of thinking it)
<Riddell> we can't ship them at all, it's a licence question
<apachelogger> (google:dfsg)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ew
<smartboyhw> I thought you are asking it technically-.-
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: when installing a new (i.e. not yet installed) package the maintainer script preinst is called with the argument "install" what happens immediately after that if it returns in error?
<apachelogger> and that is a technical question :P
<apachelogger> (you could also tell me where I would look to find out what happens in that case ;))
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, a dpkg configure error shows up, and the package is held and will not be configured. To find out, look at the preinst script in /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package>.preinst
<smartboyhw> (I hate --configure errors BTW)
<apachelogger> *technically*
<apachelogger> what happens *right after* it returns
<apachelogger> example: preinst install created a file  /etc/foo and then returned
<apachelogger> what happens to /etc/foo?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, /etc/foo stays in there
<apachelogger> wrong, also technically the package is not held in not configured
<apachelogger> preinst install is at the very beginning so it will be rolled back
<apachelogger> immediately following preinst install with error is postrm abort-install
<apachelogger> handy option for lookup: https://wiki.debian.org/MaintainerScripts
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: tell us everything you know about debian/compat please
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, debian/compat? It is used to restrict the debhelper compat level
<apachelogger> what does that do?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, that tells the debhelper which version of build scripts should it use. For example, multiarch support (I mean for autoreconf) can only be used in 9. If you used 8, it will use the v8 scripts
<smartboyhw> and should not enable multiarch
<apachelogger> does that have practical implications?
<apachelogger> say I use compat 3
<apachelogger> what could possibly go wrong?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, as far as I know, 1-4 isn't supported-.-
<smartboyhw> 5 or above is
<apachelogger> what could possibly go wrong?
<apachelogger> seeing as there is a compat system I do believe all versions are supported btw :P
<apachelogger> otherwise a rant may be in order ;)
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, in uploading terms, rejects
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, look at man debhelper
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> in build terms
<smartboyhw> It's deprecated, main
<smartboyhw> *man
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, in build terms, you mean if you downgrade a 9 package to 3 or what?
<apachelogger> for example
<smartboyhw> the overrides in debian/rules might not work
<apachelogger> good enough
<apachelogger> yofel: any questions?
<Riddell> I'm in a quandry, I really want you to be in kubuntu-dev because you've been doing loads of useful stuff, but you've not answered many questions well today
<yofel> sorry no, I just got a bunch of paperwork shoved at me at work that needs to be done in ~2.5h
 * smartboyhw thinks the world is so broad, you can't expect him to memorize everything 
<smartboyhw> I got study stuff to memorize here-.-
<apachelogger> that's not expected of anyone but one should be able to look it up, i.e. know where to look
<apachelogger> but to know that one has to first had the need to look it up originally, so I believe it's just a matter of a experience
<yofel> I think I would say that you're missing experience, though I think you've acquired enough to not do anything really stupid anymore
<smartboyhw> Experience builds up. It is a matter of whether you think I can be trusted to upload packages without (no or much) stupidness.
<smartboyhw> I'm not that stupid as I am 8 months ago
<apachelogger> fair enough, if you think you are up to it I'll give you my bonus question :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, OK sure
<apachelogger> Imagine, if you will... upstream releases new versions of Phonon, Phonon-GStreamer and Phonon-VLC two weeks before our release. Upstream urges us to include it in the release regardless as a considerable amount of high impact bugs were fixed. Unfortunately an equal amount of features was also added. All other Kubuntu developers are on vacation^Wmeeting in Munich and unreachable because Germany has terrible connectivity. You are the only one 
<apachelogger> who could either accept or reject the new Phonons. What do you do? Why do you do it? How do you defend your decision to apachelogger who is known to respond rather badly to any reasoning that conflicts with his opinion?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I would import the patches of all bugfixes into the package and release it. Just don't include the new features
<apachelogger> do you think that will work?
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: you'd cherrypick correct commits and ensure all is well?
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, of course
<Tm_T> brave soul we have there
<apachelogger> -1
<apachelogger> sorry
<apachelogger> that was just about the only wrong answer one could give to that scenario
<apachelogger> you never ever start cherry picking commits off an upstream feature release without even so much as talk to upstream
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, who says I won't talk to upstream, first of all?
<apachelogger> you
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, no
<apachelogger> "<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I would import the patches of all bugfixes into the package and release it. Just don't include the new features"
<apachelogger> and I am not going to discuss this
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, fine. Your choice.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel: So I'm guessing a -1 from you too?
 * Riddell still pondering
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, you see, the idea came from a discussion happening on #ubuntu-devel
<smartboyhw> So, I was confused by the person I was talking with, I think
<smartboyhw> An API is usually related to a software library: the API describes and prescribes the expected behavior while the library is an actual implementation of this set of rules. A single API can have multiple implementations (or none, being abstract) in the form of different libraries that share the same programming interface.
<smartboyhw> Oops
<smartboyhw> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/07/%23ubuntu-devel.html
<smartboyhw> That's where I got the confusion...
 * apachelogger counts weeks to release
<apachelogger> yeah, that is not really anything like the scenario I presented
<apachelogger> kubotu: make magic happen
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic restore
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO
<Riddell> I think I'd +1 smartboyhw on condition he gets any non-trivial changes reviewed before upload, where the definition of non-trivial is tight but can become loser over time
<jmux> apachelogger: man -L C 7 debhelper => COMPATIBILITY LEVELS
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you need one more dev now, -.-
<smartboyhw> (Two more)
<Riddell> yofel: what do you think?
<yofel> -1 no, but a really hesitant +1. You're getting better at an incredible rate, but I haven't seen many packages from you where I could really just sign an upload. Getting me to review something should be really only for ack, not looking whether the pieces you did so far are correct or not.
<Riddell> yofel: mm so is that -1 or +1 ?
<yofel> smartboyhw: on that topic, how does essentially having root permisions on user systems sound to you?
<yofel> describe it in a single word ;)
<smartboyhw> Single word?...............
<yofel> just say how you feel about it emotionally
<apachelogger> jmux: ^^ cheers
<smartboyhw> yofel, useful?
 * smartboyhw does not understand the question
<Tm_T> I sense the answer yofel was looking for was "noooooooooo!!11"
<yofel> well, how do you feel about it? happy, evil, scared, confused, ...?
<yofel> Tm_T: that would've been one answer :P
 * smartboyhw thinks that is a terrible Android rooting (law) question
<apachelogger> Tm_T: the answer is omnomnom :P
<smartboyhw> yofel, I won't feel scared, I feel that I need to be careful while using it.
<yofel> ok, then I'll settle with +1
<Riddell> hmm what are the voting rules for this again?
<yofel> afaik at least +3, so we can continue this on the ML
<smartboyhw> yofel, is it?
<smartboyhw> That's different from Kubuntu Members I thought
 * yofel doesn't remember there being a -1 when he was present so isn't sure
<yofel> I think +3 as a summary of all votes makes sense
<smartboyhw> So, let's see who wants to +1 me-.-
<smartboyhw> (If shadeslayer says -1, then don't let me in)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer is one of my main package sponsors, after Riddell and yofel 
<Riddell> ok we'll continue on the mailing list
<Riddell> thanks for taking a second grilling smartboyhw, I know it's stressful
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it is VERY stressful... (It's like Computer politics-.-)
<Riddell> I've failed my driving test twice in the last few weeks, all very stressful
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh oh
<Riddell> needless to say you're a great asset to the kubuntu team so we're keen to have you in
<smartboyhw> Riddell, let's see who gets to pass our tests first:P
<yofel> didn't you have a license already? or had to take the test again?
 * yofel got his license on the 2nd try - ignored a red light on the first one -.-
<smartboyhw> yofel, Oo
<yofel> it was a really stressful day... I'll leave it at that
 * Tm_T got his first driving license when he was 16 and passed both consecutive tests too, not easily but still
<Riddell> yofel: minibus driving, like a car but harder
<smartboyhw> Maxim: Don't apply for Kubuntu Developers until 1. You are strictly confident you can answer nothing and 2. You have no emotions on that day.
<smartboyhw> s/nothing/everything/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Maxim: Don't apply for Kubuntu Developers until 1. You are strictly confident you can answer everything and 2. You have no emotions on that day."
<yofel> ah
<smartboyhw> Which = impossible.
<yofel> smartboyhw: erm, it's not quite like that. *Usually* people apply for dev once they have enough experience so other people encourage them to do so and are ready to give +1 anyway - then the meeting is just to clear up some questions left unanswered
<yofel> you were a bit fast to apply IMO
<smartboyhw> yofel, not my case-.-
<smartboyhw> yofel, damnit, tell me beforehand-.-
<smartboyhw> Then I will apply next year, and focus on SoK and schoolwork and SAT...
<smartboyhw> Shouldn't have got myself into this cauldron bubble
 * yofel remembers saying something months ago - but I guess that was quite a while back
<yofel> I think you're doing great considering the time you've been here
<yofel> it's just that some things are just a matter of experiencing some thing first hand - and that takes time
<smartboyhw> So, let's continue on ML
<smartboyhw> (Still can't get CyrilleB to respond on descriptions of Cauchy, BTW)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> hi lordievader, been working on some docs stuff?
<lordievader> Riddell: Jup, you can see the result here: http://griffioen.no-ip.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs.html
<shadeslayer> I'm sorry, did I miss the meeting?
<yofel> you did
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah but we still need another vote
<shadeslayer> will read the logs in a bit
<Riddell> lordievader: that's from a change in the script?
 * shadeslayer overslept on account of being tired
<lordievader> Riddell: The most dramatic change is downloading the css, but I made some changes here and there. See the email on the kubuntu-dev mailing list.
 * smartboyhw faints at the requirements of top US universities-.- Why do we need SAT + TOEFL!?
<yofel> what's that?
<genii> If memory serves, it's some proficiency test of English
<smartboyhw> yofel, SAT is a proficiency test for English + Maths (where English is very difficult for us, while Maths should be a piece of Cake)
<smartboyhw> So why do we need TOEFL (Test of English as a Foreign Language) !?
<smartboyhw> (TOEFL's specific requirement for international applicants, BTW)
<yofel> ah
<smartboyhw> Here's the weird thing: Harvard and MIT does not require TOEFL, but Cornell and Cal Tech require it-.-
<Riddell> your written english at least is first rate, why do you think it'll be difficult?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh hum, it's reading comprehension that is difficult. And seriously, I looked at those full-mark compositions for writing, and I'm amazed.
<lordievader> Riddell: Made a launchpad branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oliviervdtoorn/+junk/kubuntu-docs-downloader
<smartboyhw> lordievader, nice!~
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Reading comprehension, I get the feeling you understand us perfectly. So that shouldn't be too hard. ;)
<smartboyhw> UCLA's process is even more complicated-.-
<smartboyhw> lordievader, it's not just that
<smartboyhw> The words are very difficult for me
<smartboyhw> Speaking of it, let me do the SAT question of the day
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel I'm +1 with the additional condition that smartboyhw gets his uploads reviewed for a couple of weeks, he knows a fair amount to not make silly mistakes
<smartboyhw> \o/
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: you need to learn more IMHO, but then that'll come with working on packages
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I know
<smartboyhw> Experience rolls with time
<shadeslayer> right
 * smartboyhw takes his new-learnt physics to calculate acceleration:P
<smartboyhw> (Of the ball)
<smartboyhw> Now it's -3 m-s
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell and btw I think one of the source from 4.11.1 got rejected
<shadeslayer> and now I can't remember which one it was
<smartboyhw> Oops, -3 m -s(2)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mplayerthumbs_4.11.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes rejected	
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you please upload that?
<shadeslayer> I'll add it to the supported seeds
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I have a question, though it won't really affect my decision
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, please do
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: what's the supported seed :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh, that
<smartboyhw> The supported system provides functionality not included by the base or desktop systems but which meets the following criteria:
<smartboyhw> it is very widely used, people are committed to it.
<smartboyhw> it is not architecturally insecure, it is thus easy for us to provide security fixes and updates.
<smartboyhw> (LOL, copied from wiki:P)
<shadeslayer> sure, but what does it mean from a package upload pov?
<shadeslayer> which is of more practical use
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you can upload it using the Kubuntu Developers ACL (in Kubuntu sense)
<smartboyhw> If not, MOTU is needed to sponsor
<shadeslayer> k
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, BTW why is mplayerthumbs rejected in the 1st place?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: it's not in the seed
<shadeslayer> or in the kubuntu packageset
<shadeslayer> hence I don't have upload permissions for it
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh, that's why
<shadeslayer> added to supported now
<shadeslayer> okay off to apartment hunt now
<shadeslayer> cya
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, cya
<Riddell> bug 1220282 just as faffy as I had feared but job done :)
<ubottu> bug 1220282 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "plasma-widget-networkmanagement not removed during upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220282
<smartboyhw> Riddell, \o/
<Riddell> “Kubuntu Developers” team "Howard Chan (smartboyhw) has been added as a member of this team."
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thank you.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yay, welcome in :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but remember to get any non-trivial changes reviewed first
<smartboyhw> Riddell, of course.
 * smartboyhw doesn't want to be the one to be blamed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://netrunner-mag.com/?p=3184
<soee> smartboyhw, gratz :)
<smartboyhw> soee, thx:)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: congrats indeed
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, thanks:)
<Riddell> "If you have friends and family you might want to expose to Linux, then Kubuntu will probably be the best overall choice."  sweet :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, nice post there
<smartboyhw> Did you find a nice, cozy home?
<smartboyhw> :P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: trying to find one
<shadeslayer> most of the places I've called up have said the room isn't available anymore
<shadeslayer> but the last guy I called said it is still available
<shadeslayer> will probably go and check it out tomorrow
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: found any for me to use for a week in november?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, BTW, your nick: Should it be read "shade|slayer" or "shades|layer"?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: airbnb?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: the former
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm staying at a really nice place right now
<shadeslayer> 15 EUR per night
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/1435642
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer: dholbach is real quick: https://plus.google.com/107265043789873157543/posts/DRnrd5cQ8si
<shadeslayer> yeah he is
<EvilRoey> Hello all!  I want to hack on Konsole in the KDE 4.11 branch; what are the names of the KDE devel packages I need to install?
<Riddell> EvilRoey: sudo apt-get build-dep konsole
<EvilRoey> ok that's what I did
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apartment is like 15 minutes walking from the office, but I wouldn't recommend it if you're a light sleeper
<EvilRoey> shadeslayer suggested that to me
<shadeslayer> Riddell: walls are a bit think, and you can hear the metro going underneath
<shadeslayer> *thin even
<Odur> Riddell: Yeah, I converted my wife from Windows user to Linux promotor just by installing Kubuntu :)
<EvilRoey> :D
<Riddell> excellent :)
<EvilRoey> Riddell, shadeslayer, thanks! I've compiled Konsole now.
<Riddell> EvilRoey: gonnae fix the bug where it copies all the spaces at the end of a line :)
<EvilRoey> oh?
<EvilRoey> I was going to make it auot-blur
<EvilRoey> in the kpart, so that it would work both for konsole as well as yakuake
<EvilRoey> *auto-blur
<EvilRoey> oooh, motion blur during the Sliding Windows also sounds pretty cool
<EvilRoey> come to think of it..
<yofel> hm, why's python-kde4 held back here o.O
<Riddell> yofel: the new one is still stuck on arm
<Riddell> so it's in -proposed
<Riddell> not sure why the current one would be held back but it's broken
<yofel> nevermind
<yofel> it's an issue with my pin setup so apt was confused (it was trying to install pykde from ninjas/raring on saucy)
<shrinivasan_> hello all
<shrinivasan_> how can i help with the documentation?
<shrinivasan_> is there any thing undocumented?
<shrinivasan_> so that i can write on that/
<shrinivasan_> Riddell: ?
<yofel> lordievader, valorie: you were working on the docs too right? could you point shrinivasan_ to something maybe?
<shrinivasan_> thanks yofel
<yofel> thank you for wanting to help with the docs :)
<lordievader> shrinivasan_: Great, have you seen the trello board?
<shrinivasan_> lordievader: checking it now
<lordievader> shrinivasan_: You got a Launchpad/Ubuntu account?
<shrinivasan_> lordievader: yes
<shrinivasan_> i have
<shrinivasan_> trello seems good
<lordievader> Great, then you should be set. I'd say look through the pages and see if you can improve. Aron (ahoneybun) does the coordination for the most part.
<shrinivasan_> fine
<shrinivasan_> reading the trello cards
<lordievader> Haven't seen ahoneybun in a while.
<lordievader> :(
<ronnoc> HI all
<ronnoc> Anyone having issues with jockey-kde in Suacy?
<ronnoc> *Saucy
<shadeslayer> yeah, doesn't seem to work
<lordievader> ronnoc: Python-apt is updated, functions that the jockey depends on are removed from the api.
<ronnoc> shadeslayer: lordievader: Thanks for the update. I assume a fix will be forthcoming shortly. 
<lordievader> ronnoc: I'm not so sure of a fix, I heard it was unmaintained.
<ronnoc> lordievader: Is it a KDE-only issue, or does it affect Ubuntu as well?
<lordievader> ronnoc: All of Ubuntu, I fixed "jockey-text -l" couple of days ago. But the rest of "jockey-text" seems to be broken too. And on top of that, jockey-kde seems to have a heap of its own problems :(
<ronnoc> That's a sad situation to be sure. Hope i gets sorted out somehow or there will be a lot of confused users when 13.10 hits :/
<ronnoc> brb need to reboot
<Noskcaj> Where can i find the kde-tools symbols how-to page? It was the one way i was able to get symbols working
<shadeslayer> Noskcaj: just google for "Debian kde working with symbols"
<Noskcaj> thanks, i've found it
<Noskcaj> shadeslayer, The guide works with all packages doesn't? not just kde
<yofel> Noskcaj: anything c++
<Noskcaj> yofel, thanks
<valorie> hmmm, shrinivasan is gone already
<valorie> congratulations to Howard!
<valorie> oh, he's gone too
<valorie> shees
<valorie> h
<soee> ;]
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-14
<txwikinger> Is there still an alternate installation CD?
<txwikinger> Or do we have a kubuntu netboot image?
<Riddell> txwikinger: normal ubuntu netboot image
<Riddell> you can select which flavour during install
<txwikinger> Riddell: oh cool. did not know that
<txwikinger> I always expect to be forced into unity :-)
<Noskcaj> Anyone up for a packaging challenge? I think i've found one none of you could do. (i have no idea what i'm doing)
<txwikinger> well. the saucy netboot still freezes ... raring works
<smartboyhw> No replies about cauchy descriptions:(
<lordievader> Hey congratulations smartboyhw :D
<lordievader> And good morning to all.
<smartboyhw> lordievader, thank you
<Noskcaj> congrats smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, thanks
<Noskcaj> I've got a packaging "challenge" for you too
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, oy?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, interesting, what's that? Got to go out in 30 minutes though
<Noskcaj> Make quilt work with http://mentors.debian.net/package/gambc , or make it multiarch, or make it work with the latest upstream release. I spent all of today working on it, no success
<Noskcaj> so really, how can i waste as much time as possible
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, how doesn't quilt not work, first of all?
<smartboyhw> Anyway, dget-ing the pacakge
<Noskcaj> the original maintainer had some wierd debian/rules and dpatch hacks. It won't build with quilt. two debian mentors and i all looked at it
<Noskcaj> That version i uploaded was just to make it a bit less broken, and slightly newer
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, quilt of course doesn't work, no series files-.-
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, been there, tried that
<Noskcaj> look in debian/rules first
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, oh, I get it
<Noskcaj> Also, every build requires a fresh tarball
<smartboyhw> Ew, that's the old type of debian/rules file.
<Noskcaj> it's 3 years old, what did you expect?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, it never worked with dh ?
<smartboyhw> huh
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, That broke the dpatch stuff
<Noskcaj> If you find a way to get this working, you will have a fanclub, just like pitti
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, LOL
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I fixed quilt 'ere;P
<Noskcaj> see f it builds
<Noskcaj> I got it to patch as well, but not to build
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I'm installing the build-deps (but at least no fuzz or something)
<Noskcaj> ok
<smartboyhw> Hmm, make[2]: ../gsc-comp: Command not found
<smartboyhw>  (I'm thinking of some missing build-dep
<smartboyhw> !find gsc-comp saucy
<ubottu> Package/file gsc-comp does not exist in saucy
<smartboyhw> Ouch
<smartboyhw> !find usr/bin/gsc-comp saucy
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, It's a file that runs in the thing you're trying to package. gambit scheme -comp i assume
<ubottu> Package/file usr/bin/gsc-comp does not exist in saucy
<yofel> smartboyhw: look at '../gsc-comp' - that's a relative path inside the package
<smartboyhw> yofel, I don't see that script existing anywhere within the package
<yofel> that might be the issue ^^
<yofel> let's see...
<yofel> smartboyhw: well, according to rules it's generated during build
<yofel> that package gives me a headache
<Noskcaj> lol
 * yofel isn't sure why using dpatch is a lintian error
<yofel> sure, it's old, like really old, but it works fine >.>
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee 
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: congrsatulations btw :)
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: just a little remark: blog posts on planetkde.org should be KDE specific, you can aggregate with a KDE hastag, normally all blog sites should support that
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, OK
<smartboyhw> yofel, able to solve that out?
<yofel> smartboyhw: can you put what you have in a branch somewhere or so? I don't really want to do the whole quilt rewrite myself
<yofel> if you give me the link I'll take a look later, now I'm gone for a while
<smartboyhw> yofel, that is without the copyright headers, is it acceptable?
<yofel> what copyright headers?
<smartboyhw> yofel, um, the original dpatch has the author name there
<yofel> in the patch?
<yofel> that's what DEP-3 is for?
<smartboyhw> yofel, I haven't set those DEP-3 yet.
<smartboyhw> Maybe I will set it and give you the link
<yofel> well, I have no intention of finishing it myself, I can try to figure out what's wrong then I'll leave the rest to you ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, technically, you and I figure out what's wrong, and we'll leave the rest to Noskcaj.
<yofel> agreed
 * yofel gone
<smartboyhw> yofel, see if you can access https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m2jguq8mbeta61w/ClFCHsi9fz
<smartboyhw> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<smartboyhw> (Sorry, just copying stuff to another chan)
<tester56> hi, icon tasks "show launcher when not running" is currently broken in saucy .... has anyone noticed this yet?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-15
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, yofel will look into the problem for your packaging "challenge". It seems that the timing of when to patch in debian/rules is mixing everything up:(
<Noskcaj> afternoon smartboyhw 
<Noskcaj> that's what i though too
<smartboyhw> Morning
<Noskcaj> ;)
<tester56> hi, icon tasks "show launcher when not running" is currently broken in saucy .... has anyone noticed this yet?
<smartboyhw> tester56, report bug upstream?
<tester56> smartboyhw: can you confirm?
<smartboyhw> tester56, I can't do it now
<tester56> okay ... can someone else confirm this? 
<tester56> oh ^^ : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324661
<ubottu> KDE bug 324661 in widget-icontasks ""Show A Launcher When Not Running" does not pin a launcher" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<smartboyhw> tester56, heh heh:)
<tester56> saucy will ship with kde 4.11.2 right?
<smartboyhw> tester56, I think we will
<tester56> would be really nice, as 4.11.1 has a few noticeable regression already fixed in 4.11.2
<smartboyhw> tester56, we will not ship KDE SC 4.11.2 with Kubuntu 13.10 Beta 2. I think we can only make it in for final release.
<smartboyhw> Beta 2 will be released the same day 4.11.2 is tagged (so for us it's impossible)
<smartboyhw> Final is what we can do.
<tester56> shipping it for the final would be really important
<tester56> another example for a bad regression: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324574
<ubottu> KDE bug 324574 in kdeui "Application specific icon now doesn't work" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<smartboyhw> Hmm, we got arm64 to look out in the future
<smartboyhw> A new architecture in Ubuntu
<yofel> yay, more work..
<yofel> tester56: fix for 324574 is in our packages
<yofel> smartboyhw: mind cherry-picking the other one and uploading?
<tester56> smartboyhw: +1
<smartboyhw> yofel, laters, I need to take dinner soon
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<smartboyhw> yofel, uploaded to archive (first upload as Kubuntu dev \o/)
<paul_> hi everyone
<smartboyhw> Hello paul_ 
<paul_> I have problems installing kubuntu on my lenovo with win 8
<paul_> anyone can help?
<paul_> i ve grub-install fatal error
<smartboyhw> paul_, this is not a support channel, #kubuntu is the place
<paul_> sorry
<paul_> i am new here 
<paul_> tx
<yofel> smartboyhw: ack, looks fine. Additionally for you now: please tag the branch when uploading (just run 'bzr tag')
<markey> anyone know if the OpenGL library on Kubuntu is thread-safe?
<smartboyhw> yofel, ouch, tagging now
<smartboyhw> Tagged
<smartboyhw> tester56, I have uploaded the fix for the launcher to the archive, please wait for 1-2 hours for the package to finish building and publishing
<tester56> thank you very much, I appreciate your work! :-)
<smartboyhw> I do sincerely wonder will it move to -release easily, now with arm64-.-
<smartboyhw> arm64	3	 10880 jobs (2 weeks)
<smartboyhw> LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL
 * smartboyhw realizes that Riddell has sent the "smartboyhw has become a Kubuntu Dev" mail to sabdfl -.-
<smartboyhw> WHAT THE?!
<tester56> smartboyhw: just  installed it, great work!
<d__ed> hey, I have a PPA question: I have a daily build PPA - and I got an email saying: 
<d__ed> Rejected:
<d__ed> File ktp-text-ui_0.99.0+git20130915+r1133-13~ubuntu13.10.1.tar.gz already exists in Daily Builds, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in
<d__ed> what does this mean in terms that a simple person can understand
<d__ed> the provided wiki page was useless
<yofel> d__ed: you already uploaded a tar with that filename, now you're trying to upload a tar with the same filename, but different contents/checksum which isn't allowed
<d__ed> well it's magically fetching the content from git
<d__ed> and that's not been touched
<yofel> then whatever creates the package from git needs to make sure that the version is different for every upload
<d__ed> :( I have no idea how that works
<d__ed> I thought it used the revision number.
<yofel> hm, looking at that version it should, yes
<yofel> maybe it generated a package with the same date and same version?
<yofel> (can happen if yesterday's build is delayed till today and someone removes stuff from git and adds the same amount of commits)
<d__ed> ah, I pressed the build now button
<d__ed> and it possibly hadn't changed
<yofel> ah, yeah, if nothing changed that will fail
<d__ed> aha
<d__ed> thanks!
 * d__ed hugs
<shadeslayer> Virtual hugs are no fun
<shadeslayer> I saw people handing out actual hugs in barcelona today
<shadeslayer> though I did not hug due to the pathological fear of being mugged
<d__ed> aww, you could have had both!
<shadeslayer> that would have been good and bad at the same time
<shadeslayer> also, it was a prutty girl who was handing out hugs, made me even more suspicious
<d__ed> I shall see you in ~3 weeks \o/
<d__ed> ooh
<shadeslayer> awesome ^_^
<d__ed> hopefully she'll still be there :D
<d__ed> assuming we have similar taste
<shadeslayer> mugging people? who knows ....
<shadeslayer> I can go and check tomorrow on my way to the office
<shadeslayer> I randomnly talked to people walking out of my building and apparently they use ubuntu
<shadeslayer> I don't think I'll ever meet people who have never heard of Linux
<shadeslayer> aka Normal people
<shadeslayer> fun times were had last night though :P
<d__ed> didn't they say "no comprede, yo hablo espanol" ?
<shadeslayer> hah no
<shadeslayer> they were polish
<shadeslayer> and were living here for 8 months, but didn't learn spainish
<shadeslayer> *spanish even
<shadeslayer> they had just started taking classes
<shadeslayer> and thx to Quintasan I knew the one polish word for everything
<shadeslayer> and I just kept repeating that xD
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: do you mean kurwa?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Quintasan> well, I can't argue with that
<Quintasan> you can use this word for virtually everything
<shadeslayer> yep, they were surprised I knew the word
<shadeslayer> d__ed: house hunting is a huge PITA
<d__ed> where are you living ATM?
<shadeslayer> oh, really nice place near Placa Espanya
<d__ed> shadeslayer: what website are you using?
<shadeslayer> d__ed: https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/1435642
<shadeslayer> d__ed: for more permanent accomodation? loquo
<d__ed> ta
<shadeslayer> d__ed: are you a light sleeper?
<d__ed> no
<shadeslayer> okay you'll be fine then
<shadeslayer> the train rumbles by and you can hear it
<shadeslayer> but if you're a heavy sleeper it should be fine
<d__ed> oh, I once lived next door to a railway
<shadeslayer> and cheap grocery supermarket near the roundabout ...
<shadeslayer> o_o
<d__ed> was no more than 20 meters away, 
<d__ed> every morning at 6am 
<d__ed> it would use it's horn
<d__ed> BAAAAAAARP
<shadeslayer> hehe, you'll be fine then
<d__ed> I could sleep through it
<shadeslayer> no lound horns, just rumbling during the morning
<d__ed> had someone over to visit once, they nearly died of shock
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> d__ed: it's about 10-15 minutes of walking to the office
<d__ed> from where?
<shadeslayer> from the apartment to the office
<d__ed> what apartment?
<d__ed> I thought you were searching for one
<shadeslayer> I thought we were talking about the one I'm currently in :S
<d__ed> aha
<shadeslayer> this is just temporary 
<d__ed> oh right.
<yofel> Noskcaj: I had a bit of time to look at gambc. The problem is that 99_move_base_link_file is needed at runtime (because the .scm files are moved in the install file), but musn't be applied at package build time (at least not during the initialization)
<yofel> So if you really want to port that to quilt, a seperate series file might make sense and selectively apply that patch by setting QUILT_SERIES somewhere during the build
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-08
<Riddell> good morning
<lordievader> Morning, Riddell. How are you today?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I'd really like to know why backtracing is like broken
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: backtracing in ?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: fwiw your patch looks fine now
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: i'm glad
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: noninteractive worked again when I tested the patch :-)
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: otherwise I would have had to test manually ...
<Riddell> ee
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: sorry to ask you again about that, but it seems the neon5 build was left out again on friday
<kdeuser56> Riddell: ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<sgclark> don't forget the packager BOF in room 5 after lunch
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=182
<soee> Riddell: why so poor wuality this photos ?
<Riddell> soee: cos I'm using a cheap camera phone
<Riddell> there are people with fancy cameras, such people don't bother to upload the pictures in time for anything useful
<soee> :/
<BluesKaj> thought the site did autocpmprssion on them
<ahoneybun> how is the fix coming for the nvidia driver?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: who's the guy next to sune?
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun, my workaround is to use the nvidia-updates driver, for some reason it works where the regular 331 driver fails 
<BluesKaj> on 14.10 
<BluesKaj> perhaps the regular driver is fixed now, i haven't checked since late last week
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kfunk :P
<kfunk> huh?
<Riddell> ooh yes :)
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1358312 should be verified
<ubottu> bug 1358312 in phonon-backend-vlc (Ubuntu Trusty) "Phonon stable release update to 4.8 beta" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358312
<yofel> ahoneybun, BluesKaj: if you're talking about the nvidia <-> lightdm issues, all nvidia drivers should be fixed
<BluesKaj> yofel, yes I was, had to use startx from the VT/TTY to login to the desktop 
<yofel> I use nvidia-331 myself, so at least that works fine
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok thanks 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where's the bzr branch for user-setup-apply again?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nvm
<shadeslayer> apt ftw
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok the recommended nvidia-331 driveris now installed and working fine, thanks :)
<shadeslayer> no neon 5 iso for this friday, Akademy and stuff
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lp:kittens
<yofel> sgclark: (or whoever works on docs) I just realized that the "Basic" section of our Documentation talks about jockey-kde, which is long gone. That needs to be fixed before release
<yofel> shadeslayer: how exactly was the replacement that you wrote called?
<yofel> ok, kubuntu-driver-manager, who would've guessed...
<apachelogger> gdb 7.8 breaks drkonqi
<yofel> debug the debugger \o/
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> shadeslayer: did you package the new ECM with the new upstream patch?
<Riddell> food and beer on floor 5 of the hotel
 * BluesKaj has food and beer on the patio outside and in the shade :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: good
<BluesKaj> hey Peace-
<Peace-> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Peace-, what's new ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :) normal life , sometimes i manage some service menu for kde and that's all 
<Peace-> BluesKaj: and you ? all right ?
<BluesKaj> yes Peace-, fine here ...normal life is good
<Peace-> ;)
<BluesKaj> fianally took the plunge and switched my internet and phone service provider for the same internet speed and bandwidth and better phone service and saving over  $75/mos in the process.
<BluesKaj> plus dumped a whole lot of TV channels that we never watch and saved another $40/mos there...was tired of being fleeced because i was too lazy to go thru the process of changing services , which the provider knows prevents alot of their customers from changing services
<BluesKaj> oops guess I should have posted this in the kubuntu-offtopic chat
<soee> the latest phonon vlc backend does not solves the issue with crashing system settings in plasma 5 ?
<apachelogger> becaue it is not a vlc problem
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> phonon problem
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/kittens/".
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you broke it
<apachelogger> fu
<shadeslayer> it's all your fault
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: come to palacky
<shadeslayer> we have beer 
<shadeslayer> fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/sqlite/+bug/1317449
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1317449 in sqlite3 (Ubuntu) "sqlite3 version 3.8.2 breaks digikam" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: umad?
<apachelogger> it's like late
<apachelogger> I wanted to be in bed 1.5h ago
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> I'm awesome
<apachelogger> debatable
 * apachelogger just shaved
<shadeslayer> balderdash
<ScottK> apachelogger: vlc is in Universe and has a bad security history.  Do we really want to be stuck with it?  I know there are people doing the security updates now, but it still worries me.
<shadeslayer> I've had too much beer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> halo
<shadeslayer> Halp
<shadeslayer> shit crashed
<ScottK> Should have gone with Whisky.
<shadeslayer> I did
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> last night
<shadeslayer> whisky is awesome
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I had some sour whisky yesterday
<shadeslayer> <3
<ScottK> Then you departed the one true path.
<shadeslayer> what's the one true path?
<shadeslayer> ( I had the neat stuff as well )
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-09
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> !ninjas | KF5 5.2
<ubottu> KF5 5.2: Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, smartboyhw, murthy
<Riddell> hmm, must get sgclark onto that list
<Riddell> Tm_T: can you remove smartboyhw, murthy and add sgclark?
<soee> :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: sddm maint scripts seem bugged as dpkg-reconfigure does not bring up debconf
<Tm_T> ubottu: ~ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, smartboyhw, murthy
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> Riddell: updated
<Riddell> lovely thanks Tm_T 
<Tm_T> needed to show it who's the boss first
<ScottK> Riddell: What do I ssh into to get the tarballs (I was going to do kapidox)?
<yofel> ScottK: ftpubuntu@depot.kde.org
<ScottK> yofel: I think my pubkey needs updating.  Can you grab the one off LP (~kitterman) and put it in authorized keys.
<yofel> ScottK: but wait, someone should first run the script first, then you'll have the source in the PPA anyway
<yofel> I'll update your key though
<yofel> -first
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Thing is, I have time to deal with it now.  Later today, I won't.
<yofel> hm.... well, we can just take it out of the script run
<yofel> ScottK: try now
<ScottK> yofel: Perfect.  Thanks.
<ScottK> yofel: I got kapidox, so go ahead and take it out of the script run.
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: yeah I know
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: I broke them
<shadeslayer_> need to fix
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: btw /etc/apport/native-origins.d/
<manchicken> Is anybody else getting certificate expiration notices on api.opendesktop.org?
<tsimpson> manchicken: yes, looks like it expired today
<manchicken> Okay, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't caching or something.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: origins?
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> oh dang I forgot about the gdb issue again
<apachelogger> gnah
<Riddell> manchicken: you use api.opendesktop.org?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: crash reporting 
<apachelogger> I am not following
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: you can whitelist PPA's by putting a file in that folder
<apachelogger> what are you talking about?
<yofel> he just said something abot ppa crash reports on errors.u.c
<genii> Is there some new desktop tab thing with latest updates to 14.10? Like, in this screenshot http://i.imgur.com/TPALEB8.jpg note on top left ...
<genii> Ah, sorry, somehow theme got changed from what I normally use ( Oxygen)
<freinhard> hi! even though akademy is running, maybe someone has tried booting 14.10 beta1/daily isos in virtualbox? doesn't work for me. ends up with a corrupted guest screen.
<rberg_> I this a good place to ask about the kubuntu-backports ppa for trusty?
<BluesKaj> rberg_, backports are no longer a ppa on 14.04 afaik
<rberg_> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports has kde 4.14.0 for trusty.. so I guess I meant to ask about kubuntu-ppa/backports
<BluesKaj> rberg_, guess I've had the backports in the soureces,list for so long i forgot they were originaly ppas :)
<rberg_> I am finding this version of kmail syncs my email almost constantly. this causes long delays while "Retrieving Folder Contents" before displaying my email
<freinhard> plasma5 get hot new stuff says "loading of providers from file: http://download.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml failed"
<freinhard> i guess the real error is, that the only service listed here currently lacks a valid ssl certificate
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-10
<Noskcaj-school> Just a quick "survey", is kubuntu still ok for upower 0.99 this cycle? ubuntu's stuff finally supports it, so darkxst and i have a giant FFe to make
<yofel> Noskcaj: yes
<soee> good morning
<Noskcaj> yofel, Is there anything that in't just a rebuild?
<yofel> Noskcaj: we use nothing but dbus, so it's not even that
<yofel> the only issue we had was a broken upstart version check which caused the wrong interface to be  used
<Noskcaj> ok, so all of kde should just be left as is?
<yofel> yes
<Noskcaj> cool
<lordievader> Good morning.
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: can you join us at 12:30 tomorrow?
<shadeslayer_> For Kubuntu dev day
<Riddell> Quintasan: shadeslayer_: the internet is so bad I doubt mumble will work
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: at 12:30 everyone will be out for luncg
<shadeslayer_> So the internet should worl
<Riddell> hmm, won't we be out to lunch?
<shadeslayer_> No, because we would be doing dev day with Quintasan 
<shadeslayer_> And we will be having a early lunch
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: let's send out an announcement to akademy-attendees, shall I do it or you?
<shadeslayer_> But then everyone will know of our awesome plan
<shadeslayer_> And hijack the internet 
<Riddell> I don't mean to mention that specifically
<Riddell> more the start time of 10:00
<shadeslayer_> *shrug* sure
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: meeting at the tram stop at 13:30 ?
<shadeslayer_> Maybe
<Riddell> maybe?
<Riddell> sgclark: tram stop at 13:30 ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: 12:30 UTC?
<Quintasan> That should be fine.
<Quintasan> I'm having my (hopefuly) last calculus test tomorrow 05:30 UTC so I will be definitely done by then.
<Riddell> Quintasan: I think it was 12:30 central europe time
<Quintasan> Riddell: It's 22:11 where you are right now?
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> it's GMT+2
<Quintasan> Yeah, I think I can make it
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes 22:14
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-11
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: apachelogger ping
<yofel> Riddell: mubmle is on kyofel.dyndns.org
<yofel> I could connect at least
<yofel> Riddell: anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/arriero.git
<yofel> Riddell: maybe relevant for the patches list discussion: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/ubuntu-patch-status.html (incomplete)
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: UTC+1
<Riddell> d_ed: ping?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: ping
<shadeslayer_> d_ed: piiing
<Quintasan> I iz here
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: Is here,
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: yi
<shadeslayer_> yo
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: you want to do a hangout
<shadeslayer_> or something
<Quintasan> Dunno lol, I thought we were going to use mumble or something.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: Can't hear you guys at all
<Quintasan> ;_;
<Riddell> Quintasan: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-akademy
<Quintasan> Got it.
<Riddell> can you hear us?
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: can you hear us?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: If someone is near the microphone then yes
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: oops, one moment
<Quintasan> Mmkay.
<shadeslayer_> I accidentally quit the wrong window
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: read the notes
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: call me?
<shadeslayer_> argh, stupid internet
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: just type here I guess
<Quintasan> kek
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> What did you break this time around?
<shadeslayer_> I couldn't understand any of that :
<shadeslayer_> :P
<shadeslayer_> ;_;
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: I can hear only you since you are close
<Quintasan> The rest is just background noise.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: You have to tell me what are people saying lol
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: Codewise? Dunno, I tried getting it running on Archos G9 multiple times and ran into kernel problems
<Quintasan> I managed to get it running at some point but it was far from being usable
<shadeslayer_> ^^
<shadeslayer_> screw hangouts
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: So what I'd like to know is whether we are going to continue or not, IMO it makes virtually no sense at this point.
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: we're discussing patches list now
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: I can barely hear anything.
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: we're not continuing PA
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: Ok, please ask Council what I should do with the device
<Quintasan> Since I accidentaly broke then screen.
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/ubuntu-patch-status.html
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: someone might want a device
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: So I am to replace that, right?
<yofel> Riddell: http://dex.alioth.debian.org/census/Ubuntu/patches/
<yofel> was the old thing pino just mentioned IIRC
<shadeslayer_> yofel: fwiw we also have https://patches.ubuntu.com/
<shadeslayer_> which is even more fun
<shadeslayer_> foooooooood
<shadeslayer_> \o/
<shadeslayer_> I'm so full of food
<lordievader> shadeslayer_: That's not a bad thing ;)
<shadeslayer_> it is if it makes you sleepy
<Riddell> vgezer: ping
<Riddell> jose: ping
<vgezer> hi Riddell :)
<Riddell> vgezer: do you know the status of the new website?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ping (but you're on honeymoon)
<Riddell> http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/ looks like it has a mobile theme now
<vgezer> Riddell: unfortunately no
<vgezer> yes, i saw it :/
<vgezer> and it seems the database is gone or something?
<vgezer> and currently doing my thesis, so couldnt have time for anything :/
<Riddell> oh really? maybe it wasn't restored along with the web server
<vgezer> but will be free soon! :)
<vgezer> Riddell: because at least the homepage was working
<Riddell> nah it's got stories in there
<vgezer> and ovidiu-florin moved the news AFAIk
<vgezer> what happened?
<Riddell> we've no idea that's what we want to find out
<vgezer> Riddell: i see, sorry i also havent talked to him for a long time
<apachelogger> fucking ubiquity has different import styles all over the place
<Riddell> manchicken: ping ↓
<manchicken> Hi :)
<Riddell> manchicken: in trello I subscribed you do qapt translations
<Riddell> manchicken: do you know if it's got translations working?
<Riddell> dinner: meet 20:00 in Kanas!
<Riddell> ping shadeslayer_, yofel ↑
<manchicken> I'm certain that it doesn't.
<manchicken> I'm pretty sure I haven't seen that kind of activity on that project.
<manchicken> And I haven't done it.
<waddlesplash> Nice job with Plasma 5 Kubuntu, just a few rough spots:
<waddlesplash>  * Kmix does not auto-start after installation to hard disk, it can be manually started though
<waddlesplash>  * KDE Parted does not launch from the menu (throws a "so not found" exception) but does start from Terminal
<waddlesplash>  * QtCurve is only the default theme for Qt5, I had to manually change configuration for GTK and Qt4
<Riddell> manchicken: any chance you could put it on your todo list?
<Riddell> thanks waddlesplash :)
<waddlesplash> Welcome :)
<Riddell> waddlesplash: I think we know about all of those, kde parted issue will be kdesu issue
<waddlesplash> Well, lauching from Terminal not as root opened a kdesu dialog
<Riddell> yeah known issue
<Riddell> see link http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ kubuntu-ppa/next Plasma 5 bugs
<Riddell> if you find other issues either poke here or report on launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa and tag plasma5 
<Riddell> valorie: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2014-September/008747.html
<Riddell> waddlesplash: oh and please stay around here if you want to help furhter testing :)
<valorie> thanks Riddell my phone finally got your mail
<waddlesplash> Riddell: will do. I'm recovering from HDD failure so I figured no point installing 14.04 only to upgrade next month
<waddlesplash> Riddell: so I'll be using it quite a lot, everything from video editing to coding :)
<Riddell> great
<waddlesplash> Riddell: also -- how do I fix kmix for myself? copy the .desktop file to xdg?
<waddlesplash> or just wait for an update?
<waddlesplash> oh, also: the default window theme is Oxygen and not Breeze. Or was that intentional?
<Riddell> waddlesplash: yes copy the autostart file to whereever the xdg autostart dir is
<Riddell> waddlesplash: yes upstream says breeze isn't ready yet, it runs very slow on many graphics cards, you can try it and decide if you want to keep it
<waddlesplash> hmm, it seemed ok to me
<waddlesplash> (I have an NVIDIA GeForce 550, proprietary drivers v331)
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm not sure how we would want to do that. Since we don't want qapt to be dependent on KDE libs, that's going to be a bunch of Qt translation stuff which lives outside of normal KDE translations from what I understand.
<manchicken> Riddell: That said, I haven't been in there since apachelogger and others started doing other stuff to qapt, I think there may even be some KF5 porting involved... not sure.
<Riddell> there's a kf5 post I'm sure
<Riddell> and ki18n is a very small dependency
<manchicken> Riddell: Is there a good place to learn about that code? I haven't touched any of that stuff before.
<manchicken> Riddell: I need to finish my changes for the Net::AMQP::RabbitMQ Perl module that I'm doing, but I will probably finish those by this weekend.
<Peace-> hi Riddell could you just upgrade kde connect on 14 04 ?
<Peace-> 0.7.2 has ouchpad with multi-touch support for right click and middle click that works
<Peace-> the ubuntu package instead no 
<Peace-> mmm wait maybe it's already done 
<Peace-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect-kde/+bug/1335550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1335550 in kdeconnect-kde (Ubuntu) "Please update kdeconnect-kde to 0.7 in trusty-backports" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Peace-> :) srr http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-backports/kde/kdeconnect
<Peace-> well it's 0.7.1 and not 0.7.2
 * Riddell blogs https://blogs.kde.org/2014/09/11/akademy-wednesday-and-thursday-photo-blog
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
 * Riddell polls https://blogs.kde.org/2014/09/11/akademy-poll
<Riddell> oh doing KF5 packaging ↑
<Riddell> grr, shadeslayer_ made all the patches to ecm fail
<yofel> home sweet home :)
<Riddell> thanks for coming to akademy
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<waddlesplash> just discovered this bug:
<waddlesplash> LibreOffie uses default styling (so it looks like Win98) on Kubuntu Plasma 5
<Riddell> yeah we also got that one
<waddlesplash> ah okay
<Riddell> not sure where's that set but we should work it out
<waddlesplash> ok, it doesn't appear to detect Oxygen icon theme even
<waddlesplash> ah never mind it does
<waddlesplash> was looking in "Appearence" not "View" :S
<waddlesplash> Riddell: looks like running SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=kde4 lowriter works
<waddlesplash> not sure how to set that as default tho
<waddlesplash> still looks a bit ugly, but overall much better
 * Riddell adds comment to bug 1362759
<ubottu> bug 1362759 in Kubuntu PPA "libreoffice not themed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362759
<waddlesplash> ah hm that does not fix the file dialogs
<waddlesplash> altho I recall someone in the LibO channel saying they were going to disable that code
<waddlesplash> as some bug in Qt causes LibO to crash in some cases
<waddlesplash> apparently they never upstreamed the patch
<waddlesplash> or at least for qt4 they didn't
<Riddell> there's some students in munich working on porting it to qt5 fortunately
<Riddell> but that won't happen in time for 14.10
<waddlesplash> yes, I recall that
<waddlesplash> ok, no luck with "fgrep -Ri vclplugin" in .config/libreoffice and /usr/share/libreoffice
<waddlesplash> and various variants of that (e.g. "vcl", "sal_vcl", "sal_use_vclplugin", etc."
<waddlesplash> no luck
<waddlesplash> looks like Arch has some way of doing it https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LibreOffice#Theme
<waddlesplash> may want to reverse engineer theirs, or just insert SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN in all the .desktop files
<waddlesplash> if that's at all feasable
<apachelogger> Riddell: patches you say
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: you probably want to grab ecm from git bti
<shadeslayer_> *btw
<apachelogger> why were there patches in ecm?
<Riddell> gone now
<Riddell> thanks to shadeslayer_ 
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.2.0_utopic.html it'll be all green in the morning
<waddlesplash> btw, wasn't 14.10 supposed to be Wayland?
<waddlesplash> or was that deferred?
<Riddell> I don't think we ever said that
<Riddell> we'll switch to Wayland when upstream says it's ready
<Riddell> upstream KDE that is
<Riddell> but it's nowhere near ready yet
<Riddell> maybe a tech preview next year
<waddlesplash> Riddell: "We'll be staying with X on the images for our 13.10 release now in development and the 14.04LTS release next year. After that we hope to switch to Wayland which is what KDE and every other Linux distro hopes to do. "
<waddlesplash> so, you said "after [the 14.04] release" which I presume meant 14.10
<shadeslayer_> waddlesplash: well, upstream KDE is still not working on wayland
<shadeslayer_> so 'after' here means, as soon as things start working
<waddlesplash> ah okay
<shadeslayer_> 15.10 is my guess
<waddlesplash> this is bad, the whole system locked up except for the mouse cursor and I had to do a hard reset
<waddlesplash> what do I need in order to report a bug?
<Riddell> that'll be an issue with the graphics driver (interacting with kwin I guess)
<Riddell> I'm afraid I've no idea how to usefully report it, try asking in #ubuntu-x
<waddlesplash> kk
<waddlesplash> Riddell: running the Date/Time configurator and enabling internet time causes it to go to 100% cpu usage and hang forever
<waddlesplash> or at least for 2-3 minutes which is when I killed it
<Riddell> htop will tell you what's going out of control, probably kded5
<Riddell> attach a gdb and get a backtrace
<Riddell> report upstream to bugs.kde.org
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.2.0_utopic.html "No list-missing in build log." "No lintian output in build log."
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-12
<waddlesplash> Riddell: aha, it's NOT a kwin or xorg problem
<waddlesplash> Riddell: not sure exactly how to reproduce, but here: 1. open a KDE file dialog 2. right click in the blank space
<waddlesplash> result: system hangs until you kill the parent process
<waddlesplash> (I SSHd in, killed it, and then all worked again)
<waddlesplash> (I had this happen with Qt Creator. Not sure if other apps are affected, I assume so)
<waddlesplash> Riddell: also, I can't seem to change to the Oxygen icon theme; I selected it in system settings and restarted but now about 1/4 of my icons are Oxygen, the other 3/4 are still Breeze
<waddlesplash> Riddell: and not in some apps either -- e.g. in Dolphin, the back arrow is Oxygen but the forward arrow is Breeze. Network icon is Oxygen, folder icon is Breeze, etc.
<jose> Riddell: pong
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> hi jose, we were wondering if you knew the status of the new kubuntu website
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Noskcaj> I know kubuntu is meant to work without rebuilds, but can someone install ppa:noskcaj/upower to be sure everything is upower 0.99 compatible?4
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: ping!
<Riddell> dh_install: libkf5i18n-dev missing files (usr/lib/*/qt5/mkspecs/modules/*), aborting
<Riddell> where's that gone?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: looking
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: I got it
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: got Rishab asking about making a custom distro in the library
<Riddell> you able to help?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: are you sure?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: this was in ki18n right>
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: it was using pkg-kde-tools 2 not 3 for some reason
<Riddell> yes he's definately asking!
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ah, ok
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: where's spacetime?
 * yofel wonders why he has no dbus upstart session interface on his eeePC @_@
<Riddell> "in the library"
<Riddell> with a laptop
<yofel> does that need an upstart user session?
<yofel> (this is plasma 5)
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: can you ask him to come up to the 3rd floor
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: plans for lunch?
<Riddell> go to a shop and get something quick
<Riddell> I've got kf5 and plasma to care abou ttoday
<shadeslayer_> mmm
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: he's on his way, what room?
<shadeslayer_> cool
<shadeslayer_> I found him
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: http://paste.kde.org/piy6ovkxk
<Riddell> Noskcaj: what' happening with upowre?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ack
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: pushed
<Noskcaj> Riddell, ubuntu-gnome is trying to push 0.99.1 for 14.10, but that's only happening if all the other flavours are ok with it
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: oh foo make[1]: *** No rule to make target 'lintian', needed by 'post_binary'.  Stop.
<Noskcaj> it's pretty unlikely as xubuntu is (understandably) opposed, and mate is having some issues
<Riddell> mate? we have mate?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: fix it
<shadeslayer_> feeex it
 * Riddell makes it sew
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/DIFF
<Riddell> why is pkg-kde-tools in github?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: will we get a new project neon5 iso today?
<shadeslayer_> idk
<shadeslayer_> akademy and stuff
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: isn't that automatic? :O
<shadeslayer_> what
<shadeslayer_> no 
<shadeslayer_> we build the ISO, then test it
<shadeslayer_> and if it's fine, we release it
<shadeslayer_> ISO building is largely automated though, yes
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: can't imagine you do that for daily builds :P
<shadeslayer_> we don't
<shadeslayer_> pointless waste of time
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer_: so whats the point then for doing it with a weekly snapshot?
<shadeslayer_> to catch regressions from features introduced last week
<shadeslayer_> easier testing stuff
<Riddell> kdeuser56: a report gets sent to the plasma devs on what needs fixed
<kdeuser56> how to help with testing that iso before its released?
<Riddell> good question, it's mostly done on shadeslayer_ and apachelogger's secret systems and then reported somewhere secret
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: pushed 
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: did you update pkg-kde-tools?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell>  going green now
<shadeslayer_> \o/
<Riddell> valorie: yo, where are ye?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: she left I think
<Riddell> nah she said she was in the hack room but it's locked
<shadeslayer_> oh
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: got her phone number?
<shadeslayer_> nope
<waddlesplash> Riddell: did you see my messages from last night?
<Riddell> waddlesplash: not sure, what did it say?
<Riddell> waddlesplash: reading..
<waddlesplash> Riddell: yeah. so got any idea how to fix that?
<Riddell> waddlesplash: I can't recreate the 100% cpu issue but as I say if you're able to then get gdb to give you a backtrace and report upstream
<Riddell> mixed icons, spooky, I usually blame caches for that
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<soee> why we have some xorg drivers for ati, radeon etc even if my pc does not using any of it ?
<waddlesplash> Riddell: oh, not really a CPU issue. It's that the focus is stolen and you can't get it back
<waddlesplash> Without killing the process. I didn't have this happen anywhere but a file dialog in Qt Creator
<waddlesplash> so maybe you could try right clicking inside a file dialog in Qt Creator and seeing if it does it for you too?
<Riddell> oh interesting
<Riddell> waddlesplash: I'll try it in a bit, got some other bits to sort out first
<waddlesplash> kk
<genii> Login Screen settings on 14.10 is crashing every time, but there's not really enough useful info in drkonqi to submit a bug report even though it installed whatever -dbg packages it thought were needed. Is the Login Screen setting crash known already or should I bother with running systemsettings in gdb for a better report?
<genii> Hm, not much there either.
<waddlesplash> genii: I noticed the same for some Plasma crashes
<waddlesplash> even after installing debug packages, the backtrace is full of ??s
<genii> The info from gdb is also sparse, other than the usual iBus stuff lately it's only saying "double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x0000000000fb2b00 ***"
<ScottK> Riddell: Are we going to FFe/put KF5 5.2 into Utopic?  I went ahead and did kapidox since it was bug fix only.
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah I think we should
<Riddell> it's not like anything depends on it
<Riddell> I'm away for the next week
<Riddell> hopefully sgclark will take care of it
<Riddell> currently they're stuck on a test in kwidgetsaddons failing :(
<ScottK> OK.
<yofel> QWARN  : KColumnResizerTest::test(forms) Could not initialize OpenGL for RasterGLSurface, reverting to RasterSurface.
<yofel> great, now tests even require openGL -.-
<Riddell> hmm lots of warnings about CMake Warning: Manually-specified variables were not used by the project: ECM_MKSPECS_INSTALL_DIR  cos our new pkg-kde-tools passes that to all but not all use it
<Riddell> hmm ki18n seems to have gained a requirement for python
<Riddell> "Kubuntu recently surpassed 900 fans on Facebook." oh boy!
<Riddell> ooh thanks yofel 
<yofel> yw :)
<yofel> 1/1 Test #1: kitemviews-klistwidgetsearchlinetest ...***Exception: SegFault  0.56 sec
<yofel> libEGL warning: GLX/DRI2 is not supported
<yofel> you've just got to love arm...
<Riddell> meh, arm shmarm
<Riddell> didn't we have a volunteer who wanted to look after that?
<mcstr_> anyone here got experience with glade/python????
<yofel> python yes, pygtk not really
<mcstr_> yofel i face so many problems now .... i use glade 3.16.1 ... i draw a simple window 3 radio check buttons
<mcstr_> they are all active
<mcstr_> even if i uncheck active in settings
<mcstr_> all 3 active
<mcstr_> that way ofc the program i wanna do cant work
<mcstr_> is that a glade problem?=
<yofel> no idea, it's been years since I looked at gtk. #ubuntu-app-devel might have gtk folks
<mcstr_> yofel i also need 2 things with python first connecting a progressbar to a thread executed and read the choices of a combobox done and then apply the things choosen
<mcstr_> app devel is in the same kubuntu irc? yofel
<yofel> it's on freenode (which ubuntu irc is just an alias for )
<mcstr_> yofel thx i am gonna asking there
<mcstr_> no there is no ubuntu-app-devel channel there
<mcstr_> ubuntu programming is.....
<mcstr_> but only 7 users there
<mcstr_> hm
<yofel> huh, the channel is there...
<mcstr_> not shown in my channel list
<yofel> any particular reason why you're using gtk and not qt?
<yofel> just join it, it is there
<mcstr_> yofel found a good ebook introducing me to python now i am continuing with that
<yofel> ah
<mcstr_> i can't join it if its not in the list :)
<yofel>  /j #ubuntu-app-devel
<yofel>  or /join
<mcstr_> yofel thx ! that seemed to have worked
<mcstr_> yofel is qt as easy as python/gtk?
<mcstr_> because ideally i look for something easily connecting drawn interfaces/buttons etc. with the program code
<mcstr_> i am relatively new to programming however i manage the interface and the buttons and also implemented threading, but i need just  a little bit more
<mcstr_> ideally having someone else colaborating on the prog with me
<yofel> mcstr_: qt is a different ui toolkit like gtk, can be used from python too https://wiki.python.org/moin/PyQt/Tutorials
<mcstr_> yofel are there good ebooks out for it? and could i just take the same python code i have written already?
<yofel> python code yes, but not the gtk parts
<mcstr_> hmmm
<yofel> #pyqt might be able to point you to something 
<mcstr_> yofel ok let me explain what i want to do and please you tell me if its achievable in pyqt or easier than in gtk
<mcstr_> because i am losing a bit patience because for the 2 things still needed i find nothing on gtk to achieve it
<yofel> if you have something almost working then continuing with gtk might be easier
<yofel> I just don't know anything about gtk or where you can get help with it
<mcstr_> hm
<mcstr_> this is so frustrating
<mcstr_> i went to library today grabbed me 3 books about python
<mcstr_> 2 are just a joke and the one which is okayish is too mathematical
<mcstr_> i cant release a prog where i just have variables defined as numebrs or words
<mcstr_> i have the concept of the program so in my brain and should be possible that way
<mcstr_> 2 comboboxes each 3 entries then the script checks what you have chosen and on button clicked it executes the chosen combo
<mcstr_> i know it's possible
<mcstr_> but all examples just do print "hello"
<mcstr_> and replacing this with a command is not ennough
<mcstr_> it needs a bti more code
<mcstr_> maybe even if / else
<mcstr_> if i did not suck so badly in maths i would have managed it by now sure
<waddlesplash> Riddell: any update on the hanging bug?
<Riddell> waddlesplash: if I run qtcreator qt5 version and click File -> Open File or Project and right click on the file view I get the context menu and no hanging
<waddlesplash> Riddell: odd. maybe it has something to do with my hw?
<waddlesplash> happens here every time
<waddlesplash> even after reboots
<yofel_> sounds very much like driver issues to me...
<Riddell> needs some faffing around wiht gdb to find out
<waddlesplash> yes, well
<waddlesplash> my gdb cli skills are flaky at best
<waddlesplash> looking at htop, there does not appear to be anything with too much cpu usage
<waddlesplash> but just running "killall qtcreator" is enough to fix it
<waddlesplash> I'll go ask the KF5 guys
<Riddell> good luck
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-13
<jose> Riddell: I do not know, sorry.
<yue> hi
<yue> how to make bug reports or suggest new packages to kubuntu backports ppa?
<tsimpson> yue: you can use launchpad for that https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa
<yue> thx
<yue> when i click bugs button from ppa package list page I will go to this address https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa instead the one you sent me
<yue> so didn't find that page
<tsimpson> ~ denotes either a person or a team rather than a project and PPAs can only belong to a team, but bugs can only belong to a project
<tsimpson> so a project was made with the same name to match the team
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<SonikkuAmerica> Is it just me, or is our Plasma 5 image running on Mir?
<waddlesplash> SonikkuAmerica: it's not
<waddlesplash> the Mir libraries are indeed installed, but they are only there for compat reasons
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. So that was the libmir* I was seeing.
<waddlesplash> if you look at running procs, xorg is running
<waddlesplash> as well as kwin_x11
<SonikkuAmerica> I also saw muon-updater ditching a ton of Xorg stuff, ...
<waddlesplash> yes, major xorg update and package restructure
<waddlesplash> mostly drivers I think
<waddlesplash> that was Canonical's doing IIUC
<SonikkuAmerica> Figures. Is it our eventual plan to try and run on top of Mir, or are we going Wayland?
<waddlesplash> Wayland.
<waddlesplash> I already asked, they said probably by 15.10
<waddlesplash> KDE upstream isn't ready
<SonikkuAmerica> Good. I had fun with Wayland in Arch. Good luck.
<SonikkuAmerica> And I assume Plasma 5 will make it into the general release "when it's done"
<ScottK> FSVO done.
<yofel> it will once you can run it on a daily basis. Plasma itself is already done, but there's more to an usable system than just plasma
<SonikkuAmerica> Sure, I understand that. There's tons of legwork to get all the joints, muscles and tendons moving
<SonikkuAmerica> Is the no-volume-icon thing a known bug in the Plasma 5 image?
<yofel> yes, lp 1361889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1361889 in kubuntu-plasma5-meta (Ubuntu) "Kmix missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361889
<yofel> /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk:28: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/lintian.mk: No such file or directory
<yofel> shadeslayer_: did you fix #3 by breaking #2 o.O?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-14
<nova_> I installed Kubuntu updates the other day on my VMWare install and from what I can tell now VMWare tools doesn't work with kernel >3.10.  The virtual network adapter doesn't work now.  I booted to kernel 3.5, the only other version I have still, but I can recompile vmware tools without the headers.  I can't install the headers because I don't have networking.  Is there anything I can do to work my way out of this situatio
<nova_> n and at least salvage some files if nothing else?
<nova_> I asked in the regular support channel and waited a day but no one has responded at all.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer_> yofel: entirely possible that I missed a thing or two in 2
<valorie> o/ from home
<valorie> dropped Scarlett to the train station a couple of hours ago; she should be nearly home
<valorie> she didn't have time to fix my testing laptop though :(
<valorie> Akademy was so great, and meeting with all the Kub. folks
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-07
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: this link is not good? http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-shirts/
<ovidiu-florin> it's in the footer
<lordievader>  Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> o/
<sgclark> morning
<lordievader> Hey sgclark 
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ah yes that looks cool
<Riddell> sgclark: how's Switzerland?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: it was there all along
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes, my mistake, thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<sebas> Does anyone have a working kmail in Wily?
<sebas> It doesn't connect to Akonadi for me
<sebas> (but it does start akonadi)
<sebas> or rather, it connect to akonadi, but doesn't hide the grey overlay and doesn't show folders
<sgclark> Riddell: beautiful... 
<sgclark> internet is a bit unstable
<sgclark> Anyway, my last upgrade rendered my Wily unusable. Even sitter could not fix it! just an fyi be wary on upgrades.
<BluesKaj> sgclark,not unusable here, but some freezing when altering wallpapers and changes to backgrounds like the login screen etc, after latest kernel upgrade. 
<BluesKaj> the login is too different for my taste, and the colours are over the top IMO
<BluesKaj> and we don't seem to have any other options yet 
<sitter> sebas: did you talk to dvratil already?
<sebas> no
<sebas> seems an integration-level problem, it's "supposed to work" 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sitter FYI we have a random catdoc package on the ISO
<shadeslayer> pulled in by libkf5filemetadata-bin I think
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why is that random? it's needed for kfilemetadata
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> jebus
<shadeslayer> why does a library depend on a application q_q
<shadeslayer> the world is upside down
<shadeslayer> Riddell: shouldn't it be a recommends rather than a depends?
<yofel> blame the person that invented -bin
 * yofel read catdog on first glance...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't think so, the library seemed to assume it was there when I looked at it
<Riddell> does it cause problems?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I have a random thing on my system that makes no sense :P
<shadeslayer> to me
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fwiw how I read the code
<shadeslayer> 1) Find catdoc at runtime
<shadeslayer> 2) if catdoc is found, add mimetype support for word docs
<Riddell> "    // Find the executables of catdoc, catppt and xls2csv. If an executable cannot
<Riddell>     // be found, indexing its corresponding MIME type will be disabled"
<shadeslayer> Right
<shadeslayer> https://paste.kde.org/ptukrtpim
<Riddell> right so I guess it can be a recommend, but what problem does it cause?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I want to remove catdoc :P
<shadeslayer> I won't ever use it
<Riddell> may your xls files be forever unindexed
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<Riddell> go wild then and put it to recommends
<shadeslayer> I don't use OO stuff on my computer anyway
<shadeslayer> all in the cloud that is
<shadeslayer> who has experience with tightvncviewer
<shadeslayer> I be needing help
<shadeslayer> Riddell: DonVitoCorleone
<shadeslayer> brr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: done
<Riddell> I just used it on ec2 machines
<Riddell> but it stopped being usable with plasma 5
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can I make it stop trying to authenticate
<shadeslayer> or well
<Riddell> no I think it always needs a password
<shadeslayer> >.>
<shadeslayer> great
<Riddell> cyphermox: network-manager still failing tests? do you know what's up there?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, on wily beta? NM  is fine here on ethernet at least
 * BluesKaj checks vpn connection
<Riddell> BluesKaj: right but the newer version is stuck in -proposed
<Riddell> ximion: so you have an appstream package I should get into ubuntu?
<ximion> Riddell: yes, that would be https://launchpad.net/~ximion/+archive/ubuntu/packagekit/+sourcepub/5368271/+listing-archive-extra (needs review)
<Riddell> ximion: what can use it at the minute?
<ximion> and the appstream source package would need to be updated to 0.8.3 or higher
<ximion> (hint: there is no higher version yet ^^)
<Riddell> hmm, currently 0.8.2
<ximion> Riddell: right now, GNOME-Software (not in Ubuntu) and Muon if compiled with AppStream support (which it isn't)
<Riddell> hmm, but maybe we want to compile it with appstream support since app-install-data is crap
<ximion> so including it makes sense for Wily+1 or if you package a more recent version of Muon which makes more use of AppStream later
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ok thanks , i'm staying away from proposed 
<Riddell> but does appstream work with apt yet?
<ximion> exactly, so including it would be more of a future-proffing activity
<ximion> no, but it doesn't need to with the appstream-data package
<ximion> (it's the same way we ship the data in Tanglu)
<ximion> for it to be downloaded by Apt, Launchpad will need to support the stuff, which might take a while
<Riddell> ximion: I'm confused by that, if you compile muon with appstream it uses packagekit right? else it uses apt and app-install-data?
<ximion> Riddell: btw, one weird thing that happens: the AppStream generator on the Kubuntu machine seems to be unable to download any screenshot => http://appstream.kubuntu.co.uk/html/wily/main/issues/gparted.html
<ximion> I have no idea why this happens
<ximion> (since it works well on the Debian machine, I also haven't investigated it yet)
<Riddell> hmm, is the server locked down? can you wget from it?
<ximion> Riddell: yes, that's a design-decision of Muon upstream, which doesn't make sense - you could use AppStream with QApt just as well
<ximion> I talked to apol, and when we split KDE Discover out of Muon, this will be made sane
<ximion> I can git clone, but I haven't checked wget
<ximion> the only other difference is a difference in python versions
<ximion> btw, your app-install-data hasn't been updated for a year :P
<ximion> (so it likely doesn't include any changes from the KF5  era)
<Riddell> mm, pinged mvo
<Riddell> <mvo> Riddell: uh, no packagekit, no, sorry. but I can do app-install-data
<Riddell> hmm well 50% is better than nothing
<ahoneybun> Riddell: can you add my ssh keys to docs.kubuntu.org please: https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+sshkeys
<Riddell> ahoneybun: done
<ahoneybun> thanks
<Riddell> I'd like to move that server to scaleway, they do decent server for 3euro a month
<ahoneybun> ok its up to who pays the bills XD
<ahoneybun> wait this is holding the qa stuff too?
<ahoneybun> I'm not in the sudoers file?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I don't have permission in /var/www
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you can sudo?
<ahoneybun> pretty such no
<ahoneybun> I tried to make a dir in there to no luck
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what are you wanting to edit?
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to add a dir : docs.kubuntu.org with the new sphinx
<ahoneybun> I have it setup here: http://192.254.78.155/
<Riddell> ahoneybun: your user does have sudo access
<ahoneybun> yea I
<ahoneybun> *yea
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you want to make a new site set up in apache by copying this file and changing the directory /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/docs.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> so copy that to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/docsnew.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> change the domain and directory
<ahoneybun> mmm
<Riddell> put it in ~kubuntu/docsnew
<ahoneybun> I have no permision
<Riddell> and ask me to setup a suitable domain name for you
<Riddell> what command are you trying to run?
<ahoneybun> scp
<ahoneybun> to copy my dir from my computer
<ahoneybun> it has some html,css and javascript files
<Riddell> scp it into ~ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> ?
<Riddell> then sudo cp into ~kubuntu/newdocs/
<ahoneybun> ~ahoneybun?
<Riddell> yes, that's your user's home directory
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> moving now
<ahoneybun> Riddell: manual.kubuntu.org?
<ahoneybun> but docs is shorter
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I assume this will replace docs.kubuntu.org no?
<ahoneybun> done
<ahoneybun> well I wanted to add onto it
<ahoneybun> so docs.kubuntu.org will look like: http://192.254.78.155/
<ahoneybun> I kinda wanted to keep docs.kubuntu.org domain
<ahoneybun> unless we need .co.uk for some reason
<Riddell> right but it'll replace the content
<ahoneybun> the dir is in ~ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> yea
<Riddell> ahoneybun: voila http://docsnew.kubuntu.co.uk/
<Riddell> I copied the files into ~kubuntu/ahoneybun/
<Riddell> and set up that domain name on my 123reg account
<ahoneybun> nice thanks Riddell
<Riddell> and set up /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/docsnew.kubuntu.co.uk
<Riddell> and when you're happy with it we can just switch round the  settings in those apache config files
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> a bit confused on that
<Riddell> on what?"
<ahoneybun> and I can't change things in /etc
<ahoneybun> need sudo
<Riddell> you have sudo
<ahoneybun> oh 
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> so /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/docs.kubuntu.org ?
<ahoneybun> something do with that
<Riddell> that just needs DocumentRoot changed when it's ready to go
<ahoneybun> root?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: you around?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: http://docsnew.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I learned about OBS from you so no clue
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: let's take this to the podcast channel
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin
<soee_> oh there is SDDM 0.12.0, will it get into wily ?
 * ahoneybun wants 0.12.0
 * ahoneybun downloads everything to build sddm, don't hold me to it
<Riddell> ahoneybun: go for it :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I am but I'm getting a error about debhelper
<ahoneybun> g2g I'll be back later, going to walk around the mall a but
<ahoneybun> *bit
<ScottK> ahoneybun: it's packaged in Debian, so merge from that.
<soee> Plasma is crazy .. it kicks me to sddm or shutdown my system oO
<soee> yofel: i'v added my comment here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1492864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492864 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "Fails to load nvidia, fails to fallback to intel properly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-08
<ahoneybun> ScottK: I grab the debian dir from here: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/ and the source from the github page
<ahoneybun> mm now I cant make folders...
<ahoneybun> I'm having that issue that someone was having the other week
<TJ-> Just noticed that System Settings > Applications > Default Applications > File Manager does *not* save its changes. Returning to the applet, or trying to use the newly chosen F.M. result in the original still being selected/used.
<sgclark> morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sgclark> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey sgclark, how are you doing?
<sgclark> busy! but good. you?
<lordievader> Waking up slowely...
<lordievader> Busy with kde stuff, or things in general?
<sgclark> kde stuff
<lordievader> Nice nice :D
<sgclark> adding mobile to my CI
<lordievader> Mobile? The KDE connect things?
<sgclark> android and ubuntu-phone supports so kde applications will get tested on those platforms.
<lordievader> Ahh, nice. :)
<ovidiu-florin> are these bugs reported in the right place?
<ovidiu-florin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1480362
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1480362 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] Request package: expanding icons taskmanager (kde plasmoid)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ovidiu-florin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1485998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1485998 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Add the "standard" DMZ (White & Black) cursors to the Kubuntu ISO" [Undecided,New]
<ovidiu-florin> also, it seems that the SDDM KCM does not work on Kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351489
<ubottu> KDE bug 351489 in kcm_sddm "Can't change cursor theme on SDDM settings" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ovidiu-florin> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348998
<ubottu> KDE bug 348998 in kcm_sddm "SDDM login manager configuration window can be unresponsive" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: looks right to me
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: thank you
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: will these bugs be reviewd at some bpoint and be decided wether these will happen or not?
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: yup
<ovidiu-florin> awesome
<soee_> ahoneybun: if you wantwrking nvidia on wily - install previous driver
<sitter> Riddell: didn't I port ubiquity to pyqt5?
<Riddell> sitter: no I think you missed it out
<Riddell> plasma 5.4.1 up!
<sgclark> Riddell: up where?
<Riddell> to ubuntu
<Riddell> wily
<sgclark> ahh cool, perhaps an update is in order, my wily is completely broken atm
<soee_> sgclark: why ?
<sgclark> beats me, even stumped sitter ...
<soee_> :)
<sgclark> sddm will not start a new session, just sits there
<soee_> Riddell: what about sddm 0.12 
<soee_> will you use it in Wily ?
<Riddell> soee_: dunno, ahoneybun was looking at it last night
<Riddell> what's new in it?
<soee_> Riddell: http://plfiorini.blogspot.com/2015/09/sddm-0120-released.html
<sgclark> if it allows me to login I am all for it heh
<soee_> i doubt it will fix your problems :-)
<soee_> sgclark: but you have working addm just cant login ?
<sgclark> soee_: correct
<sgclark> the log was less than useful
<soee_> do we have this bug with wrong root passwod in muon reported ?
<Riddell> sgclark: tried a reinstall?
<sgclark> Riddell: ugh, I have so much set up... trying to avoid that
<Riddell> the trick is to script your setup :)
<kfunk> sgclark: try mkdir /var/lib/sddm
<kfunk> then restart sddm
<sgclark> kfunk: will try that, thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee_> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi soee_
<ahoneybun> Riddell: the new sddm has some fix for nvidia prime, poke ximion to package it since he made it for debian already lol
<soee_> ahoneybun: what fix exactly ?
<soee_> iv seen some readme entries only with sample code
<ahoneybun> idk I just saw something about nvidia prime so wanted it
<soee_> ahoneybun: seen my message @ nvidai drivers issue ?
<ahoneybun> soee_: I just saw your issue with going back to nvidia from intel with nvidia settings
<soee_> ahoneybun: i moved back to driver 355.06 and it works just fine
<ahoneybun> mmm
<ahoneybun> I see no such driver on any of my machines
<ahoneybun> just 352 or 355
<soee_> ahoneybun: see my comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1492864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492864 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "Fails to load nvidia, fails to fallback to intel properly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soee_> and you can also add yourself as affected
<ahoneybun> well since I've not tried I can't say
<ahoneybun> also I switched because it would just show a black screen 
 * ahoneybun seems can't find the nvidia prime in the changlog anymore
<soee_> ahoneybun: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/wiki/0.12.0-Release-Announcement there is only mentioned this Add NVIDIA Prime notes - link: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/commit/81f02b8
<ahoneybun> yea that
<soee_> so thi is not change :) but im always for+1 for new releases
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> I'll look at it later if Riddell/ScottK/ximion are around then
<ahoneybun> almost 7:30am here
<cyphermox> Riddell: finishing up fixing things here, it's no longer failing all tests locally, I think all that was left was to upload ;)
<sitter> Riddell: plz upload kde-cli-tools from wily_archive if you get a chance
<sitter> fixes runtime problem
<Riddell> onto it
<Riddell> Mirv: mitya57: are there packages of qt 5.5 anywhere yet?
 * Riddell spots https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-012
<TJ-> noticed that System Settings > Applications > Default Applications > File Manager does *not* save its changes. Returning to the applet, or trying to use the newly chosen F.M. result in the original still being selected/used. Tried to report the bug with backtrace but it wanted a KDE account, and I wasn't set up to do that. Anyone else seen this?
<TJ-> ** Ignore the backtrace/report bug - that was for a separate but related System Settings crash on exiting it
<soee_> guys to encrypt disc it needs to be formated ?
<Riddell> yeah it will do
<TJ-> soee_: what do you mean, formatted?
<soee_> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> soee_: huh? I was asking what you meant by 'formatted' ... that's orthogonal to encryption. What kind of encryption?
<TJ-> soee_: typically it is block-device > LUKS/dm-crypt > device-mapper-node -> ??something??
<TJ-> soee_: ??something?? could be a LVM PV/VG, or any file-system
<soee_> TJ-: i havn't been using any encryptions so far, so i'm trygin toget some basic informations
<TJ-> OK... you've come to the right person then :)
<soee_> ;]
<soee_> i'v seen some info that existing partiotions can be encrypted but it requires a lot more effort
<soee_> and using fresh/erased one is much simpler
<TJ-> soee_: Example: On my system (500GB SSD) there is a GUID Partition Table (GPT) with 1 BIOS-BOOT, 2 EFI-SP, 3 /boot/ 4 VG_OS, 5 VG_DATA
<TJ-> 3,4,5 are all encrypted using LUKS/dm-crypt
<TJ-> GRUB boot-loader supports LUKS/dm-crypt including for its own root file-system (/boot/)
<soee_> i have 128 GB ssd for windows os and / and also hdd with 4 partitions
<TJ-> So at boot it goes BIOS > read sector 0 boot-strap > bootstrap reads BIOS BOOT partition (which is GRUB core.img) > core.img asks for a LUKS passphrase to unlock sda3 (/boot/).
<soee_> TJ is it true that using 1 hdd where 1 partition is encrypted and second not is not a good idea ?
<TJ-> soee_: Makes no difference; only encrypt what you want to protect while the system is powered off.
<TJ-> soee_: If you want to avoid malacious tampering with the kernl images then encrypted /boot/ + rootfs makes sense
<soee_> hmm, how hard woul dbe to encrypt existing patitons and their content ?
<TJ-> soee_: if you just want to protect some data, then maybe a partition for data only (I have sda5 > LUKS > VG_DATA > /home/) 
<soee> TJ-: what VG_DATA means?
<TJ-> soee: It is very difficult because you've got to shrink and shuffle the existing file-system data around to create space. It's much easier - especially for a novice - to move the partition to another device, encrypted the now-empty partition, configure it, and move the file-system data back
<TJ-> soee: An LVM Volume Group called 'VG_DATA' where I keep 'data' file-systems
<TJ-> soee: in sda4 I have 'VG_OS' LVM Volume Group which contains Logical Volumes (LVs) for the rootfs, /var/, /usr/local/, /var/lib/, /var/cache/ and others
<TJ-> soee: For file-based encryption (not block device) there is ecryptfs. That allows in-place encryption to be added
<soee> uh to much information for a first time :)
<sitter> Riddell, yofel, shadeslayer: I need a preliminary review on lp:~apachelogger/ubiquity/breezeification
<shadeslayer> you're alive!
<Mirv> Riddell: rightly spotted. I'll push another kwin in there now.
<vip> anybody on laptop with one external monitor under wily?
<kfunk> <-
<kfunk> vip: 
<vip> kfunk: do you connect/disconnect that external display? or do you have it connected all the time?
<vip> because when friend of mine connects display, he'd to configure screen position everytime
<clivejo> anyone able to tell me how to make a MakeFile from a Makefile.am ?
<yofel> clivejo: that's a file from GNU autotools, you should have a configure.sh in there, if not, maybe a bootstrap.sh or autogen.sh or so
<clivejo> I have configure and configure.ac
<yofel> run the configure
<yofel> that'll generate the Makefile
<clivejo> getting an error - configure: error: Missing pjproject files
<clivejo> and no MakeFile
<clivejo> just MakeFile.am and Makefile.in
<yofel> well, it won't make it if there's errors..
<yofel> can you pastebin the whole output please?
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12315748/
<sitter> ---> ubiquity revu plz <---
<sgclark> sitter: no!
<sitter> BREEZY YOUBEECUTE!
 * sitter looks at yofel with a passive aggressive smile
<sitter> uh uh
<sitter> sgclark: I have super speed on the intertubes
<sgclark> ?!?!
<sitter> I am on the highnet now
<sitter> oh I spoke too soon
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> grrrr
<sitter> don't grrr at me young man!
<clivejo> tell me why!
<clivejo> why wont this work!
 * sitter lights a candle
<sitter> oh mighty sgclark, sprinkle us with knowledge on building things
<ahoneybun> sgclark: here is the new telegram group
<ahoneybun> https://telegram.me/joinchat/Bpq8FwCyZ1lp9y1_-cf1Wg
<sitter> telugrym
<sitter> ahoneybun: what's new about the group?
<ahoneybun> the other one has that troll in it
<ahoneybun> plus I have a bot in the new one
<ahoneybun> well a few bots
<ahoneybun> 2
<ahoneybun> one I need to learn to program
<sitter> I think the way to not have trolls is to not publicly post invite links :P
<ahoneybun> well I don't have her number
<ahoneybun> or yours
<yofel> clivejo: try installing libpjproject-dev
<yofel> sitter: I'm overloaded as well :(
<yofel> lets see
<clivejo> yofel: thank you soooo much!
<sgclark> err I need that invite link sent to my phone lol
<clivejo> thats been bugging me for days!
<yofel> clivejo: tip, if it asks for $something, run 'apt-file find $something' - that might actually something
<yofel> *actually find something
<clivejo> I thought it was files in the project
<yofel> it's one of my more-or-less-random guess strategies :P
<clivejo> Ive been going through all the documents
<yofel> actually, configure is a shellscript. You can just look into what it's actually looking for
<sitter> yofel: oh mighty yofel, the KDE VDG besieges thee for a review and bows before your might
<yofel> XD
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ping
<sitter> doko: I think I found the problem wiht kubuntu-driver-manager not building
<sitter> looking into a solution
<clivejo> grrr
<soee> ovidiu-florin: ping
<clivejo> what is opendht/crypto.h
<ovidiu-florin> soee: pong
<soee> ovidiu-florin: did you have any of those 1+ devices?
<ovidiu-florin> I have a OnePlus One, if that's what you're asking
<soee> ovidiu-florin: yes, how are they compared to Samsung Galaxy X
<soee> ?
<sgclark> sitter: where are the cool kids hanging out?
<ahoneybun> Samsung Galaxy X soee?
<sitter> sgclark: africa
<sitter> altho
<sitter> depends on which cool kids you mean
<soee> ahoneybun: S3, S4, S5 etc. :)
<ahoneybun> soee: oh well the S6 might put it out because of age but it blows the S3-S5 for sure
<ahoneybun> I have it as welll
<sgclark> sitter: what floor is that lol
<ovidiu-florin> soee: IMO all Samsung devices are cheap and rainbow coloured crap
<ahoneybun> *well
<sitter> I literally do not know
<ovidiu-florin> when it comes to smartphones
<ahoneybun> I'm looking at the Note 5
<ovidiu-florin> and by cheap I don't mean the price
<sgclark> ok I will wander the halls :)
<ahoneybun> S6 and other new devices are built better I heard
<sgclark> I have the note edge and I love it
<soee> i need to replace my old S3 with something new :)
<ahoneybun> I've always liked the concept of the S Pen
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: are you a moderator on the Kubuntu mail list?
<ovidiu-florin> kubuntu devel*
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: negative
<sitter> for all I know only jon is
<shadeslayer> sgclark: how much alcohol have you had yet
<sgclark> second beer
<shadeslayer> That entirely dictates what floor everyone is on
<shadeslayer> Aha
<shadeslayer> Probably like the top one the :P
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: I still haven't finished my first
<shadeslayer> As people get more drunk, things progressively move closer to the beer
<sgclark> lol
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: are you at randa?
<ovidiu-florin> nope
<ovidiu-florin> but I drink beer and code
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> is vHanda at Randa?
<sgclark> no
<ovidiu-florin> damn...
<ovidiu-florin> I need his feedback
<sitter> doko: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf-kde/1.0.1-3ubuntu1 this should fix the kubuntu-driver-manager rebuilds for python 3.5
<doko> sitter, ok, I'll give it back then
<soee> Riddell: is there some public todo list for Plasma 5.5 ?
<valorie> I'm a mod on Kubuntu ML - is there a problem
<valorie> ?
<shadeslayer> does not compute
<clivejo> yofel: how do I pre-compile with debuild ? 
<yofel> huh?
<shadeslayer> you just run debuild to get debs?
<clivejo> opendht/crypto.h is a separate project and needs to be complied first
<clivejo> I guess I need to mod the rules to build it before the main project?
<yofel> seperate project?
<clivejo> in the contrib folder
<yofel> urgh
<yofel> sorry, no time to dig into that now
<clivejo> no problem
<clivejo> Im totally confused now, think Ill leave it for the night
<jussi> good morning all
 * genii makes more coffee
<valorie> good idea!
<valorie> moar coffees
<valorie> now that I have internets again, time to run updates
<jussi> internet.... now that would be nice...
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-09
<sgclark> morning
<ovidiu-florin> morning
<ovidiu-florin> who's Christo?
<valorie> reference?
<valorie> There is Christo the artist, but I assume that's not your ref
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: email just now to the mail list
<valorie> ok
<ovidiu-florin> about seconding a nomination
<valorie> ah
<valorie> answered
<valorie> thank you for putting yourself up, ovidiu-florin
<lordievader> Good morning
<sgclark> any ML admins around? I need my gmail address permission to post, seems I cannot change the From to kubuntu address in gmail....
<vip> vivid -> wily update success, only networkmanager lost few of my wifi passwords...
<valorie> sgclark: I'll do it
<sgclark> valorie: thanks
<vipw> the only thing that does not work is volume control in kmix (or whatever its name is now)
<valorie> sgclark: your gmail is now on the accept list
<sgclark> yay thanks
<valorie> yw
<valorie> eek, how did it get so late
<valorie> niters
<vipw> oh, the 'real' kmix works, the other volume control in tray does not
<soee> good morning
<soee> yofel: you had some problemws with wifi passwords after upgrade to 5.4.1 ?
<yofel> yeah, it refused to store/provide the password for one network (the one I was connected to during the upgrade I guess?)
<soee> Riddell: do we have any plans to  backport 5.4.1 ?
<yofel> yes, we have plans, no ETA
<soee> yofel: see last comment https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/RqYukgtPzN3
<yofel> no, it did not do that for me, just for one
<soee> strange ... :/
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<clivejo> has kolab support been disabled in Kontact 15.08?
<clivejo> It no longer has Kolab as an option when adding a new account :(
<Riddell> clivejo: it may well not be compiled with libkolab which is something we could look at
<sitter> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubiquity/breezeification/+merge/270549 needs landering asap what with ui freeze around the corner
<Riddell> ahoneybun: so will you update ubiquity-slideshow?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I don't know if it also needs some breezeification to use new kde artwork
<Riddell> sitter: uploaded! looks and test good on my installed system, I'll test it from a live environment on tomorrow's image
<Riddell> sitter: looking at http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/job/vivid_unstable_kaccounts-integration_bin_armhf/6/console I think mobile ppa needs akonadi added? how do I do that?
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.0-29-g7c5f073 * Matthias Klumpp: CMakeLists.txt
<pursuivant> Require the right ASQt version
<pursuivant> The AppStreamQt versions are now aligned with AppStream versions, to
<pursuivant> give better control over the feature-level an ASQt-based application
<pursuivant> requires (and to make maintenance easier and avoid confusion).
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/7c5f0737624f136256721bd9febe0473664d6224
<pursuivant> muon (Plasma/5.4) v5.4.0-6-gd513cbf * Matthias Klumpp: CMakeLists.txt
<pursuivant> Require the right ASQt version
<pursuivant> The AppStreamQt versions are now aligned with AppStream versions, to
<pursuivant> give better control over the feature-level an ASQt-based application
<pursuivant> requires (and to make maintenance easier and avoid confusion).
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/d513cbf9351b690c6e4fa885385561218e5c1dbe
<sitter> Riddell: jenkins_jobs_update.rb
<valorie> are we going to use http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Breeze+GRUB2+theme?content=171217 ?
<sitter> valorie: https://goo.gl/photos/pmqot138pQCNJmvv7 jens says it would be more breeze like that
<sitter> also solid color background from breeze color swath
<sitter> probably papergrey
<sitter> also it should not fill the entire screen widthwise
<sitter> also the elements should scale down the more stuff is there
<valorie> ok
<sitter> also if there are more than 4 distros they should be positioned in a grid
<sitter> i.e. no scrollybars
<sitter> valorie: just in case you want ot forward that ^^
<valorie> to the KDE-look person, sitter?
<sitter> yeah
<sitter> I am not gonna do it ^^
<valorie> if so, can I just send along Jens' email so that they can talk one-to-one?
<sitter> valorie: yes of course he says
<valorie> cool, will do now
<sitter> valorie: and he asked me to give you his love
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} and kisses to you both
<valorie> still dying of jealousy that y'all are there and I'm not, but rising above it! <3
<valorie> ahoneybun: did you see the email about ubiquity slideshow translations? no answer yet, but it seems right up your alley
<valorie> sitter: done
<sitter> valorie: <3
<soee> oh nice: Among the new features for Qt 5.6 are various performance optimizations and reduced memory usage for different tasks :pO
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.0-30-g3f455d7 * Aleix Pol:  (9 files in 3 dirs)
<pursuivant> Move the UpdateModel into libmuon
<pursuivant> This way it can be re-used by Discover as well.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/3f455d7183acba9c28f6ec0dc4d6a4e72a0e01ae
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.0-31-gc96be2e * Aleix Pol:  (6 files in 4 dirs)
<pursuivant> Introduce a separate "Updates" section
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/c96be2ee53f7b78032b0e04c1da979c863b43add
<pursuivant> muon (Plasma/5.4) v5.4.0-7-g6243eaa * Aleix Pol: discover/org.kde.discover.desktop
<pursuivant> Rename desktop file
<pursuivant> As requested by Harald Sitter
<pursuivant> CCMAIL: sitter@kde.org
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/6243eaa9412d5abc13c1c0bd26f79e6c2017c92b
<sitter> Riddell: ping
<pursuivant> muon (Plasma/5.4) v5.4.0-8-g5861150 * Aleix Pol: discover (2 files)
<pursuivant> Remove deprecated file, fix install file name
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/5861150a36d34ed0c149a2dbe8ed3722b4ac1ab2
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-10
<ahoneybun> valorie: I saw it somewhere
 * ahoneybun misses everyone lol
<ahoneybun> valorie: I need to find the email though lol
<ahoneybun> mmm "Make sure the upstream project uses the Ubuntu translators team structure" is a bit demanding I think
<ahoneybun> every team I think has there own structure
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I could change out the wallpaper for the new 5.4 one and a few other thing
<ahoneybun> *things
<ahoneybun> I see sitter did a change to the font
<ahoneybun> Riddell: seems he and Jens got some really nice work going
<valorie> ahoneybun: it was to kub-devel, almost a week ago
<soee> yofel: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+RodrigoPinheiroMatias/posts/Ym2gTyBektN
<sbivol> Hi! KDEsvn is missing from Vivid and Wily. is there a technical reason for that, or has it been forgotten? can I help in some way to bring it back?
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: it's because it hasn't been ported to KF5
<ovidiu-florin> and it's dependencies on KDE4 do not exist anymore, they have been ported to KF5
<sbivol> that didn't stop Krusader from being packaged :-)
<ovidiu-florin> not the same dependencies
<ovidiu-florin> I've started the port to KF5, but it's codebase is HUUUGE
<ovidiu-florin> and severely outdated
<ovidiu-florin> there's still code in there form KDE3
<ovidiu-florin> and at every compilation it screams DEPRECATED!!
<ovidiu-florin> but since noone works on it, no one notices that
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: so you are becoming the maintainer?
<ovidiu-florin> not really
<ovidiu-florin> I've done some porting and that's it
<ovidiu-florin> I haven't really had time to look into it more
<valorie> when you are the one who cares for it, you *are* the maintainer
<valorie> but anyway, sleep time for me
<Riddell> sitter: you pung?
<sitter> Riddell: got sorted I think
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun and (I think) claydoh: congratulations with the election :)
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you on hollidays?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: nope
<clivejo> ooo a new verison of Kubuntu is available
<lordievader> ?
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | apps 15.08 https://goo.gl/KFMF4F
<yofel> sitter: why?
<Riddell> sitter: oh qextserialthing and marble are in ~jr ppa for review
<sitter> isn't 5.4.1 done?
<yofel> that's not what I meant..
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | apps 15.08 https://goo.gl/KFMF4F
<sitter> I think we all know that #kubuntu-devel is kubuntu ...
<yofel> we always had that there, lets leave it there...
<sitter> Riddell: qextserialport ftbfs
<sitter> yofel: that's a crap reason to do anything :P
<Riddell> sitter: hmm, maybe I should review my own work first
<yofel> it gives people a friendly impression
<yofel> how about that for a reason? ^^
<Riddell> yay plasma-workspace accepted into wily
<Riddell> sounds like a good reason to me
<clivejo> some people are just so unfriendly :P
<clivejo> Riddell: what did I do wrong with qextserialthingiemabob?
<clivejo> was I even on the right tracks?
<Riddell> clivejo: I don't think you did much in the way of changes, it needed the build-depends changed and the generated .deb packages given new names
<clivejo> where do you get that information from?
<Riddell> clivejo: the build-deps I'm still working out, it's educated guesswork based on knowing that it will build with qt5 -dev packages instead of qt4 ones
<Riddell> it's made harder by not using cmake which says fairly clearly what it's looking for, it uses qmake which is just black magic
<Riddell> and the name of the packages is the same as the name of the .so library files it makes
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ahoneybun> I'm really happy to see all those changes in the slideshow :)
<ahoneybun> thanks Riddell and sitter
<ahoneybun> also jens
<ahoneybun> lordievader: ovidiu-florin, claydoh and I, yes
<Riddell> sitter, shadeslayer: how do I fix this?  pangea-tooling (master)>./jenkins_jobs_update.rb
<Riddell> /usr/lib/ruby/2.1.0/rubygems/core_ext/kernel_require.rb:55:in `require': cannot load such file -- jenkins_api_client (LoadError)
<Riddell> I guessed and tried sudo gem install jenkins but that didn't help
 * Riddell guesses and tries  gem install jenkins_api_client
<shadeslayer> bundler install
<shadeslayer> y u no bundler install
<Riddell> onto it
<Riddell> seems to have helped, thanks
<Riddell> sitter: shadeslayer: well running jenkins_jobs_update doesn't seem to add new stuff to mobile.kci, what am I doing wrong? I'm wanting to add kdepimlibs and probably others
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you modify projects.json?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I did not, but I don't see what to add in there
<Riddell> it has "all_repos" : [ "frameworks", "plasma", "applications", "kubuntu"
<Riddell> and I guess it should be included from that
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you set your authentication details?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: in ~/.config/pangea-jenkins.json
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also, it's using ci-tooling/data/projects_mci.json
<Riddell> yep
<shadeslayer> so perhaps you edited the wrong projects.json
<Riddell> that could be it, let me try that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yay it worked, thanks
<shadeslayer> wheee
<shadeslayer> yw
<sitter> Riddell: seems to me you broke kaccount-integration all the way?
<Riddell> sitter: see #plasma, but it should be fixed now
<Riddell> built from wily_archive and building now from _unstable in mobile.kci
<sitter> Riddell: i will not be able to become green on KCI until all traces of it are gone upstream
<sitter> *it
<Riddell> sitter: it'll still complain about the missing dep cmake wants? isn't there a cmake-ignore.json equivalent?
<sitter> you shouldn't cmake-ignore things like that
<sitter> if mck182 wants it gone it has to go upstream
<Riddell> why not? if upstream says it should be ignored then seems fair enough
<sitter> if it shoulnd't be gone then it should be built
<mck182> I'll make it gone if that helps
<sitter> yeah
<mck182> though it's still an optional dep
<sitter> mck182: that does not matter to cmake
<sitter> either it is supported in which case we should build it
<sitter> or it is not supported and it should be entirely disabled upstream
<mck182> how it does not matter to cmake? it will not error out on you if the dep is not present
<mck182> and being optional
<sitter> mck182: it will report it as missing and missing things are missing
<mck182> then what's the point of OPTIONAL in cmake?
<mck182> what's the point of anything? :O
<sitter> mck182: to have something not required
<mck182> yes, so stop requiring it xD
<sitter> you are telling us to ignore that it is missing
<mck182> well I'll get rid of it...nobody from pim has tested it anyway
<mck182> so I doubt it even works
<sitter> problem solved then
<mck182> it is...but I still don't understand why can't optional deps be ignored 
<sitter> they can be ignored they just shouldn't
<sitter> ignored is for when you optionally depend on vlc and gstreamer. and we don't care for gstreamer so we make the executive decision that we never want to build gstreamer and ignore it being missing
<mck182> sounds like this case ^^
<sitter> ignoring random stuff because right now we don't want it means that when it becomes a useful thing again a human will need to tell another human that we should package it again
<mck182> right
<sitter> which will not happen
<mck182> yeah I see your point
<mck182> it will have to be rewritten for akonadi2 anyway
<sitter> *nod*
<mck182> and nobody from pim caring is making me not care if it's removed
<jacobtey> Hi! Can anybody answer me what about localization in KDE Application 15.08? I'm using kubuntu-ci ppa. There isn't kde-l10n-ru-15.08 that was announced in august
<Riddell> I don't think kde-l10n is in CI
<Riddell> but it should be in wily
<jacobtey> I took this one from wily. But a half is still in english. I thought it is not suitable 
<Riddell> sitter: why do you say "kdepim: also needs libkolab bdep apparently" ?
<Riddell> jacobtey: you'd need to look into the package to see what's not there or what's broken then
<sitter> Riddell: it had them previously. butthey seem gone in 15.08 so I guess that's not actually true
<ScottK> Depends on if you want to support being a kolab client.
<ScottK> It's an optional build-dep.
<jacobtey> Riddell: Thank U. I'll try
<soee_> can someone conform bug with Agregator: if we try to open link in it tab, whole Agregator will crash
<soee_> if we rerun it than, it asks to restore session or not but no matter what we pick it will crash again and after few tries to stat it again it will work
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ovidiu-florin: claydoh: thank you all for stepping up and taking on roles in the Kubuntu Council
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: has that «catching up» been scheduled yet?
<ovidiu-florin> I have an exam tomorrow, so I'm kind of busy tonight, to study
<soee_> any idea why Wily doesn't have LO 5 yet ?
<davmor2> soee_: not packaged at a guess, I think it has a feature freeze exception though Riddell can possibly confirm that though, /me isn't sure where they exist
<ahoneybun> davmor2: soee_ I know libreoffice has it packaged for wily
<soee_> uhm, strange as there is already 5.0.1
<soee_> so sticked in proposed maybe ?
<davmor2> soee_: http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-15-10-wily-werewolf-gets-the-latest-libreoffice-5-0-rc3-487097.shtml
<soee_> so not in archive :/
<murthy> sitter: Is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1087409 got addressed in the new installed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Missing feedback/progress dialog while installing drivers" [High,Triaged]
<murthy> *installer
<murthy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1389847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1389847 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity waits until the driver-manager finishes before proceeding to the partitioning screen" [Undecided,New]
<sitter> eh
<sitter> n
<sitter> no
<murthy> can you take a look at it when you find time?
<murthy> Also I think the fadeout time of osd for the new volume control needs to be reduced
<sitter> terribly unlikely that we'll invest anymore time into ubiquity
<sitter> the code is utterly unworkable
<soee_> are there any alternative installers ?
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: I don't know, I just came face-to-face with that email yet again, and wanted to be sure y'all saw it
<valorie> I'm afraid I don't have the heart to lead on that, but I will attend if others want to "catch up"
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'll go if I have time
<clivejo> anyone up for beta testing KDE Connect - https://play.google.com/apps/testing/org.kde.kdeconnect_tp 
<valorie> done
<valorie> thanks, clivejo
<valorie> I would ask in #kde as well
<soee_> sure :)
<valorie> or maybe #plasma
<soee_> hihi, Whats new: Probably new bugs introduced ... :D
<soee_> wow, new look is cool :)
<soee_> mdia controls seems to not work
<soee_> i can't control Amarok
<soee_> but i can send files to my laptop and browse phone 
<ahoneybun> mm right they need to be on the same network...
<ahoneybun> my desktop is wired to the network and the phone is wireless
<clivejo> ahoneybun: mine is like that too, works ok
<ahoneybun> I cannot see my phone and visa 
<ahoneybun> ohh
<valorie> I said I would be a tester, but don't see anything new on my phone
<ahoneybun> now it did
<clivejo> soee_: I wonder will the desktop software need an update too#
<valorie> do I have to click the download button?
<valorie> as well
<ahoneybun> I had to search for the app and saw that there was an update
<valorie> when I click on it, it just says "installed"
<valorie> I'll be patient
<clivejo> has this been mentioned today?
<ahoneybun> amarok works
<ahoneybun> valorie: think we need a post about the testing?
<clivejo> Ive been logged off so I dont know what has been said
<valorie> clivejo: mentioned where?
<ahoneybun> we for sure need a post on the site about the KC
<valorie> you were the first to post here in IRC about this
<clivejo> in this channel or plasma
<valorie> I've not read up in plasma yet
 * ahoneybun drafts a news post
<valorie> a search of the bash shows only kdeconnect commits, no mention of testing
<valorie> however, husband is already working on MY project out in the yard, so I'll soon have to start work on that!
<valorie> esp. since he washed and vacuumed my car yesterday
<valorie> <3
<ahoneybun> https://paste.kde.org/pvxdsg7xr
<ahoneybun> my draft of the post
<valorie> I would say at the beginning: following the departure
<valorie> and just leave out the reasons
<valorie> and make "3", three
<valorie> always best to spell out numbers under 100
<ahoneybun> thanks valorie
<valorie> thanks for writing the story
 * valorie leaves to go work in the burning sun
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: seemed to think I wanted to brag XD
<ahoneybun> I think it is good enough for a launch now
<clivejo> interesting comment on Play page for KDE Connect - "*NOTE for Ubuntu users: The Ubuntu folks are not updating their repos as fast as this app gets updated. Some features will not work if the KDE Connect version in you desktop doesn't match the one in your phone."
<soee_> :/
<clivejo> anything new with you soee_ ?
<soee_> with ?
<clivejo> life, Kubuntu, the universe?
<clivejo> oh looks like Mycroft is a go!
<clivejo> Does anyone else think this is just creepy ?!? - https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/mycroft-an-open-source-artificial-intelligence-for/posts/1345032
 * ahoneybun likes it
<clivejo> Mycroft is watching you!!
<soee_> https://plus.google.com/+KristerHallergard/posts/K9YcFDvs2Lq
<clivejo> soee_: interesting video
<clivejo> got a shiver down my back seeing Ubuntu!
<ahoneybun> the heck... with root?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-11
<mhall119> what's creepy about it?
<valorie> I just tried to do updates after adding the ppa for kdeconnect, and get: 
<valorie> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/vikoadi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<valorie> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/vikoadi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<valorie> I used sudo apt-add-repository ppa:vikoadi/ppa to add it
<claydoh> valorie: that ppa has no wily packages
<valorie> ah, got it
<valorie> well, I have no vivid box left, I don't think
<claydoh> 0.8 is the latest official relaese for desktop iirc
<valorie> hmmm, maybe the old laptop?
 * claydoh uses the new beta android app seems to be fime with the 0.8 on desktop
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: clivejo said something about mycroft being creepy
<ahoneybun> mhall119: he does not like ubuntu 
<mhall119> this is an odd channel for him to be in then :)
<ahoneybun> the flavors are different to him
<ScottK> mhall119: Ubuntu has more than one definition and you know that.
<ScottK> If you're goinng to be difficult, this might just be an odd channel for you to be in.
<mhall119> ScottK: sorry, I thought he meant Ubuntu as a distro, not the Unity desktop version of it
<ScottK> Thanks to Canonical that's known as "Ubuntu" so there's no correct way to refer to it specifically.
<ahoneybun> the dislike may be more pointed at Canonical
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> mm
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> ok
<ScottK> Mine's more for people who judge others as unable to follw the CoC and then blow it off themselves (Elfy's rage quit being a really fine example of the art).
<mhall119> Well Elfy is no longer involed in the project, so there's nothing to be done about that now
<ScottK> Yet he was previously judged to be fit to stand in judgment over all of us. 
<ScottK> The damage left in his wake is still with us.
<valorie> for sure
<ScottK> I'm no longer convinced it's fatal however, so that's good.
<mhall119> I'm glad for that, seeing a fully staffed Kubuntu Council makes me happy and hopeful
<ahoneybun> We still have a userbase, we still have people who care to lead and to follow = a very hopeful future
<ScottK> Xubuntu and Edubuntu survived for a while with zero people with upload rights, so it's possible to recover from a very low level.
<ahoneybun> it only takes one to get a few more
<ahoneybun> and take off
<ScottK> Sort of it takes three since the quorum for kubuntu-dev to appoint someone new into kubuntu-dev is three.
<ScottK> Shouldn't be hard to find people still willing to do that.
<mhall119> very true, which is why I'm thankful for the three new KC members and the three remaining ones, for making that effort
<ScottK> mhall119: kubuntu-dev, not KC.
<ScottK> Separate issue.
<valorie> I'm very stubborn
<mhall119> ScottK: I was speaking of KC specificially
<ScottK> KC has nothing to do with approving new developers.
<ScottK> Right, I wasn't.
<mhall119> yeah, I was just typing close, so you got a couple sentences in before me :)
<mhall119> typing slow
<ScottK> DMB could reseed kubuntu-dev as well if needed, but if there are people involved who are ready to be kubuntu-dev, we'll probably be able to find people to review/approve the applications.
<mhall119> and poorly, it seems
<ScottK> CC could also restaff the KC.
<ScottK> Direct CC appointments would also make the lack of democracy in the project clearer.
<mhall119> true, but that would be a break from past history, I'm glad it wasn't necessary
<valorie> it wouldn't have been necessary
<valorie> the KC isn't *necessary*
<ScottK> valorie: Without it there would be no more Kubuntu members.
<valorie> the other flavors don't have a council, do they?
<mhall119> edubuntu does
<valorie> right, I think it is important
<mhall119> well, they did
<mhall119> not sure if it's active anymore
<ScottK> When there were more of them.
<ScottK> They could make Edubuntu members too.
<valorie> but I very much got the idea that the CC didn't care whether or not the KC existed, or survivied
<valorie> survived
<ahoneybun> ScottK: the Membership Board approves Ubuntu members then the admin of Kubuntu members could add those no>
<ahoneybun> ?
<mhall119> valorie: that would be incorrect, we always cared about the KC existing and being healthy
<valorie> our constitution gives that power to the KC ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> mm k
<ahoneybun> mm = thinking
<valorie> mhall119: that was nowhere evident in the recent past
<ScottK> ahoneybun: Not properly.  People involved in Kubuntu could stlll get Ubuntu membership via one of the regular boards, but only the KC can make someone a Kubuntu member.
<mhall119> valorie: I'm worry for that :(
<ScottK> mhall119: You have a funny way of showing it.
<valorie> mhall119: me too
<ahoneybun> ScottK: it was not just mhall119 who made the call, so lets not just hit him up 
<ScottK> ahoneybun: His personal responsibility is not less because he didn't act alone.
<ahoneybun> true but was it not a voted decision?
<valorie> I would feel quite different about it if the CC had come to the KC with their concerns
<ScottK> ahoneybun: We don't know.  It was claimed to be unanimous and I know that's not true.
<mhall119> valorie: yes, I think we've learned that lesson
<ScottK> It was all decided in secret.
<ahoneybun> that's the part that made it very odd to me
<valorie> anyway, I hope in future it will be better
<ScottK> I think I'm gong to leave since it's getting late here and roughly the last thing I need is to get riled up before bed time.
<ahoneybun> mm
<valorie> losing ScottK has been an enormous loss to us
<soee> good morning :)
<soee> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/amarok-2-9-enters-beta-after-two-years-of-development-amarok-3-0-prepares-for-qt5-491475.shtml
<soee> nd next good news today :) yesterday i asked why there is no LO 5 in Wily and .. now it is :D
<valorie> LO?
<valorie> wonderful news about Amarok
<soee> valorie: Libre Office
<valorie> ah
<soee> and some bad news for some maybe: http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2425381/microsoft-is-downloading-windows-10-to-your-machine-just-in-case :D
<valorie> yes, I talked with one Win user who shuts down his machine, just in case
<soee> i need to remove my windows partition fro good 
<valorie> I have one on my little travel computer, but I've never booted into it
<bshah> whoa...
<soee> next plus removing it = whole ssd for kubuntu
<soee> good morning bshah
<bshah> good morning soee 
<lordievader> Good morning
<sitter> Riddell: marble CI needs qtserial thing uploaded to CI ppas
<sitter> Riddell: kdepim CI needs libkolab and libkolabxml for vivid uploaded
<ovidiu-florin> for some whatever reason ^C does not work in Konsole anymore in Vivid on my system
<ovidiu-florin> I've looked into the shortcuts, and nothing seems to override it
<ovidiu-florin> any ideas?
<ovidiu-florin> ^D still works
<TJ-> ovidiu-florin: using the nvidia drivers?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> Intel
<ovidiu-florin> I think it's configuration related
<ovidiu-florin> because it worked
<ovidiu-florin> most likely I've done something
<ovidiu-florin> What I've observer is that if I press ^C^C^C fast I get a new Konsole Tab
<TJ-> ovidiu-florin: what does this report in Konsole "cat /proc/self/status | grep SigBlk" ?
<ovidiu-florin> TJ-: zeros
<ovidiu-florin> many zeros
<TJ-> ovidiu-florin: OK, not blocked then
<TJ-> ovidiu-florin: any recent package updates?
<TJ-> ovidiu-florin: check the profile's key-bindings
<TJ-> ovidiu-florin: does Ctrl+Shift+C generate the SIGINT instead?
<ovidiu-florin> yes, it does
<TJ-> That seems to confirm that there is a key binding remap. You should be able to see it in the Edit Current Profile > Keyboard bindings
<ovidiu-florin> Default (XFree 4)
<ovidiu-florin> that's what is set
<TJ-> Yes, check the bindings list for that
<ovidiu-florin> I can't find Ctrl in that list
<TJ-> Hmmm, strange. Did this start happening recently? Can you associate it with any config changes, or package updates?
<TJ-> Check in System Settings > Workspace > Shortcuts > Application Shortcuts
<ovidiu-florin> I've checked that
<ovidiu-florin> I've installed Yakuake some time ago, and all of the sudden it refusez to start at startup anymore
<ovidiu-florin> about the same time yakuake went crazy, also did Konsole
<TJ-> There are a lot of similar reports, often related to kde4 library updates
<ovidiu-florin> BTW ^C works in the KonsolePart in Dolphin
<TJ-> See https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=313862
<ubottu> KDE bug 313862 in keyboard "CTRL+C is ignored by konsole" [Minor,Resolved: invalid]
<soee> what ctrl + c should do ?
<lordievader> soee: Send sigint.
<soee> guys i need someone on Wily (Plasma 5.4.1)
<Riddell> cyphermox: I'm still getting an error on upgrading from vivid to wily with modemmanager, are you aware of that?
<Riddell> sitter: new ubiquity working good including for oem-config which is no more broken than before
<soee> where are kubuntu bugs reported ?
<Riddell> soee: depends on the bug, upstream to KDE if it's a KDE bug
<Riddell> who wants to package the new amarok?
<soee> Riddell: was false alaram with the bug :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sgclark> hiyas
<soee_> hiho sgclark
<BluesKaj> hey sgclark , soee_
<BluesKaj> wonder if there's any methos of adding kmix back to the system tray, I don't use pulseaudio so the new audio volume icon is useless for me
<BluesKaj> in plasma 5.4
<kfunk> BluesKaj: just start kmix?
<BluesKaj> kfunk, afraid not
<BluesKaj> got the kmix gui up and system tray option is checked, but nothing
<soee_> do you have this user icon inside each section in Application Dashboard https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y9PhSTLKWM ?
<kfunk> BluesKaj: hm, indeed
<kfunk> it surely used to work in 15.10 a few weeks ago
<kfunk> I explicitely removed my kmix b/c it was showing a dock icon :D
<yofel> sitter: https://xkcd.com/1172/ ^
<BluesKaj> kfunk, pulseaudio icon audio volume has become the de facto default for the system tray ...another "feature" of the new plasma5 desktop
<BluesKaj> i dont' use or need pulseaudio
<kfunk> well, but it's 2015 after all. PA is a defactor standard as well
<kfunk> de-facto*
<soee_> mentioned it .. there are some updates today in wily for pulseauido :)
<BluesKaj> iI have no need for an extra level of digital audio processing , alsa and the intel audio driver work well together, pulse just gets in the way
<kfunk> BluesKaj: maybe in the past. PA usually integrates well nowadays
<kfunk> maybe you should just give it a try...
<BluesKaj> I have,  I had to use it with my m-audio soundcard which is now out of the mix since it required pulseaudio support from it;s driver... a totaly redundant situation
<BluesKaj> putting it up on ebay 
<BluesKaj> I'm afriad the audiophile in me still surfaces now and then when I see this kind of thing :-) 
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is for those who like to use several audio sources simultaneously ...for those users it's a necessity
<mamarley> It is also really nice if you have an HDMI/DisplayPort audio device that you want to be able to use to play arbitrary streams without mucking around in application or ALSA configuration.
<BluesKaj> mamarley, i use VLC audio settings for digital/hdmi or analog outputs to my audio system, it works well
<mamarley> VLC has that, but not all applications do.
<BluesKaj> yeah , that's one of the reasons I use VLC
 * mamarley uses VLC too.
<BluesKaj> VLC is a great medai app 
<BluesKaj> media even 
<mamarley> I switched to VLC when it gained native VDPAU support.  Before that, I had used smplayer/mplayer and before that xine.
<BluesKaj> I'm a bit disappointed in the mplayer flavours , but mplayer itself is great with difficult videos that are a bit corrupted codec wise
 * lordievader uses mpv as mplayer/mplayer2 are kind of abandoned
<mamarley> I considered switching to mpv before I switched to VLC, but smplayer did not work with mpv at the time and I couldn't find a good frontend.
<lordievader> I usually launch media players from the commandline anyways, so I have no real need for a frontend.
<mamarley> I maintain computers for several other people who would not be comfortable doing that and I like to eat my own dogfood so I know what I am setting them up with.
<BluesKaj> I don't mind using the gui for video , since there are so many options that command line strings can become too complex
<mamarley> That too, I always forget which command-line args I need to enable VDPAU and such.
<BluesKaj> yeah , well I need to make sure wife can handle the movie player so i try to keep the under the hood stuff already setup and saved so she can just use play , pause etc ctls
<lordievader> Aliases are usefull for that.
<BluesKaj> I use aliases mostly for the terminal with apt etc 
<lordievader> For example I have an alias ls which maps to 'ls --color=force -l'.
<BluesKaj> the colour here is already setup on the PCs hdmi input on the monitor/TV , so i don't muck about with it
<lordievader> Err, --color=force forces ls to add colors to it's output. It has nothing to do with hdmi, etc.
<lordievader> It adds ansi color codes to the output.
<BluesKaj> which does what?
<lordievader> For example it colors directories blue, adds a green background to 777 dirs and more. Try it I'd say.
<cyphermox> Riddell: what error?
<Riddell> cyphermox: https://paste.kde.org/pancnvkve
<cyphermox> ah, ok
<sitter> that's invokercd being shit though I think
<sitter> it happens when it can't detect either systemd or upstart
<sitter> then it just assumes the sysvinit file is going to be there
<sitter> except obviously that assumption is false more often than not xD
<sitter> yofel: are you on top of the intel SNA crashery?
<yofel> sitter: I have a bug that's marked Critical against mesa, my plan was to poke around over the weekend - but I see you were faster
<yofel> let me look up the bug #
<yofel> lp 1492037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492037 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault in brw_meta_fast_clear" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492037
<sitter> not that I am getting much response XD
<yofel> as usual..
<sitter> rather content to go for patchy upload if no one wants to talk to me :P
<Riddell> packagekit-qt updated, hoorah
<soee> ximion: cool stuff tis Limba :)
<ximion> soee: yes :) progressing much faster than I originally expected :D
<soee> ximion: do you have any feedback from distros and devs?
<ximion> soee: not yet, except for a whishlist of things developers would like to have working
<ximion> e.g. shipping something like Akonadi doesn't currently work with Limba, due to a conflict with the distributor's own packaging - I am still working on a solution there
<soee> "conflict with the distributor's own packaging" ?
<ximion> also, I got lots of feedback at Debconf and Akademy, but my goal is to get people to create a Limba package - since it's very easy to do for me, but others might run into obstacles I haven't thought about before
<ximion> soee: yes, in case there is a DBus activated daemon involved
<ximion> how should the system know whether to start the Limba daemon or the one the distributor provides?
<soee> during build ?
<ximion> no, at install-time
<soee> i'm not imilar with this stuff, but shouldn'tpackage inform about it all 
<soee> and system should recognise package type ?
<ximion> D-Bus doesn't provide logic to select the right service to start at time, so the short-term solution to this issue will likely be adding support for Limba in the application itself, while the long-term solution is adapting D-Bus
<ximion> soee: the Limba bundle isn't the problem here, Limba bundles install conflict-free and happily alongside distributor-provided apps
<ximion> only some special features like d-bus daemons can currently cause trouble
<soee> i think i have some general view now on this :)
<clivejo> has kolab support been fixed in Kontact/PIM?
<soee> Riddell: ^
<ximion> soee: there are only a few essential infrastructure tasks left for Limba - I plan to develop the remaining features by packaging more software and see which use-cases need to be addressed
<clivejo> I noticed a few libkolab packages being updated/installed
<soee> ximion: but still it cn be tested best if used ny devs right ? :)
<ximion> soee: would be cool to have LimbaHub ready soon, but I'm not really a good web developer, so that might take a while ^^
<ximion> yes, of course
<soee> ximion: i'm a web developer :D
<ximion> the bundle format is also stable and won't change anymore, unless there is a *really* good reason - so whatever you create now will work with future Limba versions
<ximion> soee: if you want to help.... ;-)
 * ximion is one of those weird people who enjoys working with C more than working on HTML/Python
<soee> well i do not know python :) i work in php, javascript, do forntend with css etc.
<ximion> Python is easy :-)
<ximion> after you get used to hitting space a lot, it's really fun to work with it :)
<soee> :D
<ximion> soee: I just got an email from someone running 4 different Python versions with Limba :P
<soee> ;o
<ximion> (apparently for testing code against them ^^ - but nice CPython is working ^^)
<soee> but installed with limba ?
<ximion> yes
<clivejo> Riddell: did you fix the kolab support in Kontact/PIM?
<Riddell> clivejo: I think so, I added back libkolab to kdepim-runtime and added the extra files to the .deb packages, but it's entirely untested
<clivejo> Ill reboot in a few minutes and try it
<clivejo> Kontact has lost my Feeds again!
<clivejo> Riddell: well there is now a Kolab option
<Riddell> cyphermox: that sounds good :)
<yofel> wheee.. plasma-nm has lost some passwords again
<Riddell> sorry clivejo that sounds good :)
<clivejo> lets see if it sync's and connect into the right components
<clivejo> Riddell: what tests are there to see if its working?
<clivejo> :) well my notes, contacts, events etc have all sync'ed and just waiting on email :)
<clivejo> should it not hide the notes and files IMAP folders?
<soee> yofel: i would say it is some bug
<soee> as other users also reported similar problem
<clivejo> Riddell: is there anyone building the new KDE Connect code coming from Randa?
<soee> clivejo: btw. after reboot etc. media control works fine in new kdeconnect
<clivejo> yeah, but apparently there is new desktop software needed too
<clivejo> both the phone app and desktop should be running the same version
<ovidiu-florin> we have a package in Kubuntu that overrides the default KDE settings, what's its name, agai?
<ovidiu-florin> kubuntu-settings-desktop
<ovidiu-florin> found it
 * ahoneybun reminds Riddell we still need to test and push his kubuntu-settings package for wily
<clivejo> yippeee a Find my phone plugin for KDE Connect :)
<clivejo> Im having problems with a java application called JOSM.  When I select the GTK+ look and feel the application wont start, could this be plasma related?
<ahoneybun> so the bot is in here
<ahoneybun> kubuntubot: testing
<kubuntubot> Error: No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your chat_id!
<ahoneybun> kubuntubot: hi
<kubuntubot> Error: No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your chat_id!
<genii> Hm
<kubuntubot> Error: No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your chat_id!
<mamarley> Is it really responding to everything that is said?  That isn't good...
<kubuntubot> Error: No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your chat_id!
<ahoneybun> yea it is
<kubuntubot> Error: No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your chat_id!
<ahoneybun> testing
<kubuntubot> Error: No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your chat_id!
<ovidiu-florin> foo
<kubuntubot> Error: No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your chat_id!
<ahoneybun> kubuntubot: hello
<ovidiu-florin> foo
<ovidiu-florin> bar
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc
<ahoneybun> kubuntubot: hi
<ahoneybun> kubuntubot: hi
<kubuntubot> Error: No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your chat_id!
<ahoneybun> kubuntubot: hi
<ahoneybun> kubuntubot: hi
<ovidiu-florin> kubuntubot: ;rsmvien
<clivejo> is konsole still crashing on exit for people running wily?
<kubuntubot> <Scarlett>: Fail
<kubuntubot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: yuguuu
<ovidiu-florin> kubuntubot: it works
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: testing
<ovidiu-florin> yeeey
<ovidiu-florin> I fixed it :D:D:D
<ahoneybun> you really did
<ahoneybun> kubuntubot: ovidiu-florin hello
<ovidiu-florin> test
<ovidiu-florin> test
<kubuntubot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: et
<ovidiu-florin> kubuntubot: yoo
<ahoneybun> hello
<ahoneybun> !hello
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello
<ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun> !telegram
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telegram
<ahoneybun> hey claus_chr
<ahoneybun> hey clivejo
<ahoneybun> opps
<clivejo> hi ahoneybun
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: hello clivejo
<ahoneybun> XD
<clivejo> you are a noisey kubuntubot
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin:  and I have been testing it
<ahoneybun> mostly ovidiu-florin has been fixing it though lol
<kubuntubot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: I drink beer
<clivejo> I drink whiskey :)
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: hello claydoh
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: hello ovidiu-florin
<kubuntubot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: ping clivejo
<kubuntubot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: did you get pinged?
<clivejo> kubuntubot: ovidiu-florin: pong
<ahoneybun> it does not work both ways atm
<clivejo> ahoneybun: well fix it :P
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin is working very hard on it and I'm providing emotional support :)
<kubuntubot> <Rick>: He he lol
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: valorie: ping
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: hello rick
<kubuntubot> <Rick>: Hi
<kubuntubot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: foo
<kubuntubot> <Rick>: Probably on IRC on my PC
<soee> i would rather put this bot on separate irc channel like #kubuntu-telegram or smth.
<kubuntubot> <Rick>: This is Telegram on my Android
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> we'll see soee
<ahoneybun> kubuntubot: we'll see martin
<soee> btw. how can i get telegram channe invite /
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: @sgclark2 do you have soee on your phone?
<soee> ekhm: http://i.imgur.com/4TfZ7Xk.png
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: so you can invite him?
<soee> the old icons were much much better
<valorie> weeee, telegrambot!
 * ahoneybun uses fullscreen launcher
<ahoneybun> its a WIP valorie
<kubuntubot> <Scarlett>: Nope sorry
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: @ovidiu_florin is taking care of it
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: thanks
<soee> ahoneybun: so do i but this is from master verion probably so if you are not on it you see no changes
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> I can't see my power options as they are in dark lol
<soee> and probably thois icons in Application Dashboard will get replaed to :~D
<ovidiu-florin> soee: are you on telegram?
<ahoneybun> mm
<kubuntubot> <Marcin>: Hello :)
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: hey marcin
<kubuntubot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: I propose having the same nicks on bot IRC and Telegram
<kubuntubot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: both*
<yofel> maybe a bit late to ask, but... what the hell is telegram?
<valorie> wow, I lost touch with telegram since I turned off notifications on my phone
<valorie> y'all were chatty when I was trying to sleep
<ahoneybun> yofel: a IM thing
<valorie> yofel, free software IM like whatsapp
<valorie> it was the killer app for Akademy
<valorie> and some of us are still using it
<valorie> since it works with wifi only
<yofel> telegram.org?
<clivejo> children and their toys *shakes head* 
<valorie> yes
<kubuntubot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: efv
<ovidiu-florin> kubuntubot: sdvnjs
<ahoneybun> kubuntubot: hello
<valorie> clivejo: it was useful
<valorie> I think it can help us to reach out to more people
<valorie> not everyone knows what IRC is or how to get on
<valorie> and on a phone, telegram is *much* better than any irc client I've seen
<clivejo> valorie: I cant figure out how to use it!
<yofel> hm.. I only have harald in my contacts...
<ahoneybun> yofel: web.telegram.org for web desktop
<valorie> clivejo: you use your phone number as your ID to it
<yofel> yeah, I'm on that
<valorie> and create a username if you want
<valorie> http://telegram.org/Valoriez is mine I think
<ahoneybun> the phone number carries your messages 
<ahoneybun> from different phones
<valorie> people with usernames can be contacts even if you don't have their phone number
<valorie> however, I'm willing for anybody here to have my phone number by PM
<yofel> how does the bot work?
<ahoneybun> yofel: https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc
<ahoneybun> hey mparillo
<mparillo> hey
<kubuntubot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: test2
<ovidiu-florin> kubuntubot: 3123
<ovidiu-florin> kubuntubot: ash
<kubuntubot> <Valorie>: ovidiu-florin, I already had Valoriez as a username here, sorry
<ovidiu-florin> kubuntubot: tete
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: @ovidiu_florin https://paste.kde.org/pzc33t2s8
<valorie> one thing I love about telegram, is that it is an easy way to move information from the computer to the phone or vice-versa
<soee> it is great tool to use when we break our system and we need to cotact this ol #kubuntu channel for help :)
<valorie> that too, hadn't thought of that
<valorie> I have used irc on my phone to do that, but it's really clumsy
<ahoneybun> soee helped me with my laptop when I had to unplug the cable from my desktop
<ahoneybun> and IRC on the phone is old
<ahoneybun> *odd
<clivejo> why does Kontact keep deleting my feeds?
<kubuntubot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: @athoneycutt https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc/issues/10
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: testing
<ahoneybun> kubuntubot: testing
<ahoneybun> so the bot is half working
<ahoneybun> thanks to ovidiu-florin
<clivejo> cant he fix the other half?
<soee> nice package name libkf5activitiesexperimentalstats1 :-)
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> Id shorten it to libkf5aes1
<murthy> bshah: hi
<Riddell> clivejo: fancy packaging the new amarok beta?
<Riddell> clivejo: what's new in kde connect?
<clivejo> Riddell: lots of new stuffs :)
<Riddell> clivejo: great, do package it up :)
<clivejo> cant figure out how to get a snapshot
<murthy> sitter: are you working on ubiquity or ubiquity-kde?
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: hello Riddell from telegram
<Riddell> uh, hello kubuntubot
<ahoneybun> he worked hard on it clivejo
<Riddell> clivejo: git clone
<clivejo> what branch, there is a lot of working going on
<murthy> Riddell: the new kubuntu installer that people are talking about, is it present in the daily build image?
<Riddell> murthy: yes it's on today's build
<murthy> ok
<murthy> 10 sep?
<Riddell> yes
<clivejo> hummm where did the code go
<murthy> oh
<clivejo> https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/kdeconnect-kde/repository
<clivejo> it was there yesterday :/
<Riddell> one of our repositories is missing!
<Riddell> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdereview/kdeconnect-kde
<Riddell> it's moving into the real world
<soee> can someone confirm that in fonts kcm, font preview is completely broken ?
<clivejo> no wonder git was freaking out yesterday
<murthy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1087409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Missing feedback/progress dialog while installing drivers" [High,Triaged]
<clivejo> now is that site slow to load, or is it my pathetic excuse of an internet connection?
<murthy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1389847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1389847 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity waits until the driver-manager finishes before proceeding to the partitioning screen" [Undecided,New]
<soee> there shoudl be some infor message that drivers are dwnloading or some indicator would be better
<murthy> This bug is going to make a lot of slow internet users think the kubuntu installer crashes because its going to wait for minutes before proceeding to the partitioning window when install 3rd party software option is selected
<murthy> *crashed
<clivejo> Riddell: so master is always stable?
<Riddell> clivejo: git master branch is typically unstable
<clivejo> so just try it and see?
<murthy> nvidia's driver download size is around 100mb+ and with 2 mbps connection you can calculate the download speed and wait time
<Riddell> clivejo: I think it's the frameworks branch we want to kdeconnect, d_ed would know
<soee> murthy: can't we imeplemt something liek progress bar there ?
<murthy> soee: ya, better thing to do is to remove nvidia from download process
<soee> murthy: are the installed anyway after download ?
<murthy> soee: Its better to avoid the installation of the nvidia driver till the first boot
<d_ed> clivejo: Riddell: we want "stable" but we also have a release coming in ~2 weeks
<d_ed> translators have been emailed, so it's in that final stage
<Riddell> ooh release is good
<d_ed> and that's kf5 based
<clivejo> d_ed: I just want to trying packaging up the latest work/features.  If I grab the latest code, it should complie?
<d_ed> you  probably want to package the branch called "stable"
<d_ed> (and yeah, it's a weird naem, rather than v5.4 like everyone else)
<Riddell> clivejo: so go for stable snapshot for now and we'll be ready to get the release in a couple weeks when it's out
<clivejo> I want to try grab the latest features, that Find my phone feature looks good !
<valorie> oooo
<valorie> yes, please
<clivejo> frameworks doesnt seem to have been modified for about 6 months
<valorie> ?
<valorie> they release monthly
<clivejo> who release monthly?
<valorie> frameworks
<valorie> ok, back outside for awhile
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: /time
<ahoneybun> mmm does not shot those out
<ahoneybun> I'll keep the bot up as long as I can, till ovidiu-florin enables it from boot on my server
<kubuntubot> <Alex>: How it's supposed to work?
<kubuntubot> <David>: I believe, a relay bot
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: it's working right now lol
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-12
<lordievader> Good morning
<vip> hi ho
<vip> anybody on wily with akonadi imap resources crashes?
<vip> it happens quite often, sometimes (i don't know if it is related) causes whole kde session to crash
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ovidiu-florin> hello people
<ovidiu-florin> do we still need the 14.10 board on trello?
<lordievader> Utopic is EOL, right?
<yofel> it is
<clivejo> grrr Kontact is really misbehaving recently
<soee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Mesa-11.0-Released
<BluesKaj> soee, no support for nvidia proprietaries  :/
<BluesKaj> just nouveau
<mamarley> But the blob already supports OpenGL 4.5, doesn't it?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I'm moving docs.kubuntu.org server which has a bunch of your stuff on it like ro.kubuntu and others, can you tell me what you still need?
<ovidiu-florin> sure, one moment
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I've cleaned up my dir
<ovidiu-florin> I have there just 3 dirs that I need as they are
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: you'll create new users, from scratch, right?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: right, and I'm rsyncing over the home dirs now so you're just in time :)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what's that wordpress setup?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I have to give you my ssh key, I removed my .ssh/ by mistake
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: that's the development site 
<ovidiu-florin> we use that for testing
<ovidiu-florin> before we go live
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: and it uses a mysql database?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> I can recreate that on the new machine
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: do you know why we have postgres on that server?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<Riddell> I'll ignore it then and hope it goes away :)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I don't suppose you know what the mysql root password is?
<ovidiu-florin> I do 
<ovidiu-florin> is that good?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: lovely thanks
<ovidiu-florin> YW
<Riddell> ah postgres turns out to be for the build status stuff
<kubuntubot> <Alex>: Which are the commands? I try help and start
<kubuntubot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: @alxlg there are no commands.
<kubuntubot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: It just relays telegram to IRC
<kubuntubot> <Alex>: Which is the syntax to send to IRC?
<kubuntubot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: all messages are sent to IRC
<kubuntubot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: I see the bot is off right now
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: /time
<Riddell> hmm, I'm not convinced this relay is a good thing
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: I love you Riddell
<ahoneybun> XD
<clivejo> LOL
<Riddell> thanks kubuntubot
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: kubuntubot loves you
<clivejo> Riddell: are you on telegram?
<Riddell> sometimes, I mostly have it set to mute
<ahoneybun> no wonder I can never reach you lol
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: /time
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what kernel version do we have on the new docs server?
<ahoneybun> docsnew.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it's vivid, login now on weegie.edinburghlinux.co.uk
<ovidiu-florin> whaaaaat?
<ovidiu-florin> para pa pa pam
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.0-37-ged50aec * Gilbert Assaf: muon/DetailsTabs/TechnicalDetailsTab.cpp
<pursuivant> Information in the technical details tab can be selected by mouse
<pursuivant> BUG: 272913
<pursuivant> REVIEW: 125046
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/ed50aecdcedf62f7d5cb156f52d1fa0a90564984
<ubottu> bug 272913 in ttf-arphic-uming (Ubuntu) "ttf-arphic-uming rendering at size 12 broken." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272913
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: can we have docker on it?
<ovidiu-florin> and run the relay in a docker container?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: um, probably, I don't know much about docker yet alas
<Riddell> what relay?
<ovidiu-florin> telegram relay
<Riddell> oh I see, probably, feel free to try
<Riddell> it's an arm server from scaleway
<ovidiu-florin> I can set it up, if I get permissions again
<Riddell> you should have a login and sudo
<Riddell> it's a server from scaleway who recently reduced their prices to 3euro a month, compared to the 14euro we pay for hosteurope
<Riddell> it's an arm quad core
<ovidiu-florin> so it's a VPS?
<ovidiu-florin> arm as in ARM? as in not Intel?
<ahoneybun> ARM would be it
<ahoneybun> intel is 64 and such :P
<Riddell> yes
<TJ-> ovidiu-florin: no, it isn't VPS it is bare metal dedicated server
<soee_> someone packaging amarok ?
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) 2.2.0-105-gaff35aa * Harald Sitter: src (2 files)
<pursuivant> apt1.1 compatibility fixes by Julian Andres Klode <jak@debian.org>
<pursuivant> slightly modified to not cause quite so long lines
<pursuivant> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=798705
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/libqapt/aff35aac9d3a62c530e0111597153ba64f3fb5c0
<ubottu> Debian bug 798705 in src:libqapt "libqapt: [PATCH] FTBFS with APT from experimental" [Important,Open]
<Riddell> soee_: not that I know of
<sitter> Riddell: I uploaded new whoopsie for translations 
<sitter> also I think for native packages we need our own version of tarme :P
<sitter> bit fiddly to get the po/ in
<sitter> also I'll upload our other things next week or so to get new translations in
<soee_> uh, what a package name: libpagemaker-0.0-0 (0.0.2-2ubuntu3) ... :) 
<soee_> any idea why Libre Office uses some gradients as backgrounds and not single color ?
<soee_> or is it distro/DE related ?
<soee_> any idea why Users Management is moved to Account Details section ?
<clivejo> where is the amarok packaging for kubuntu kept?
<clivejo> *rings the bell* service
<yofel> the VCS field in the control flie will tell you
<clivejo> why are they all over the place?
<yofel> because they were all in the same place, then we moved to debian for kf5 and plasma, but never moved the rest
<clivejo> all the other KDE stuff is on alioth?
<clivejo> so whats the plan?
<clivejo> move it to alioth, or bzr?
<yofel> I don't think we have one..
<yofel> if amarok isn't in CI, just leave it in bzr
<clivejo> is amarok not the Kubuntu default player?
<valorie> in future, we won't have the CI, since sitter has said he won't be maintaining it
<valorie> bzr seems best in light of that
<clivejo> I dont know how to use bzr
<valorie> it's just One More Version Control System
<valorie> not that I know it well
<clivejo> I thought it was being "retired"
<valorie> not that I know of -- just nobody working on it
<valorie> but we could convert our bzr stuff to git I guess
<valorie> 'tis the wave of the future
<yofel> it's a DVCS that works a bit like git and svn at the same time.
<yofel> yeah, we should do that at some point..
<valorie> Riddell likes it a lot
<clivejo> Riddell likes what?
<valorie> bzr
<yofel> I like it as well as an SVN replacement. For complex stuff git is better
<clivejo> really?
<yofel> well, he worked on the bzr team for half a year ^^
<clivejo> didnt Canonical make it :/
<valorie> while he still worked for Canonical he did 6 months of maintainance/development
<valorie> on it
<valorie> yes, it's a Canonical product now opensourced
<valorie> same with launchpad
<clivejo> misisng files for Amamok - https://paste.kde.org/pxl1tmxyc
<clivejo> need help putting them in packages
<clivejo> 1-18 put in amamok.install?
<clivejo> 19 in amamok-common?
<clivejo> or would 8-18 go in amamok-utils?
<yofel> no, -utils is for bin/ stuff that's also shipped with amarok. Your first guess was right
<clivejo> and the non-binary go into common?
<clivejo> well thats where Im putting them :P
<clivejo> right, lets see what pbuilder makes of it
<clivejo> yofel: can I make pbuild use 4 threads?
<clivejo> exciting :) kdeconnect got bumped to 0.9 !
<clivejo> getting nearer to the v1 release
<soee_> :)
<clivejo> pbuild is soooo slowwww
<yofel> yes you can, put that in your .pbuilderrc: export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="parallel=4"
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> happy days
<clivejo> soee_: ping
<Riddell> valorie: bzr has always been GPL and it's always been a GNU project
<clivejo> Riddell: cant you have a look at amarok in my PPA?
<clivejo> can you
<Riddell> clivejo: ooh, sure
<clivejo> there are a few patches wouldnt apply, so I commented them out
<valorie> Riddell: I thought it was developed privately at first?
<valorie> no matter
<valorie> as long as it's free now
<valorie> perhaps I'm thinking of launchpad
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking it is like github
<Riddell> before bzr was baz, a fork or tom lord's arch, now that was nuts, it was written in bash
<ahoneybun> git is free and open but not github
<valorie> well, git came first
<valorie> github just makes use of it
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> dunno why it gets recommended by fossy people, when it is not foss
<Riddell> clivejo: don't install the dbus-1/interfaces files, they're just developer files
<Riddell> clivejo: what's the reason for removing the patches you removed?
<clivejo> Riddell: Im restoring them
<Riddell> clivejo: I think you're right to remove them
<Riddell> debian_disable_qtscriptbindings_check_fix.diff should go
<clivejo> I could find the lines it was trying to change
<clivejo> couldnt
<Riddell> debian_mysqle_amarok_local_errmsg_feature.diff and debian_mysqle_force_defaults_file.diff patch MySqlEmbeddedStorage.cpp which is still around but seems changed
<Riddell> and kubuntu_mysql_pic_library_path.diff well if it's compiles then I guess it's not needed any more
<Riddell> so aye, drop them
<Riddell> tested the application?
<clivejo> I figured they fixed them upstream
<Riddell> does it still play the music?
<clivejo> not sure
<clivejo> asked soee_ to test
<clivejo> I dont use it, so I dont know what is normal operation!
<clivejo> ok so moved those dbus files to not-installed
<clivejo> yes, plays music
<clivejo> and in about > Version 2.8.90
<clivejo> will I upload the changes to install file to my PPA?
<clivejo> Riddell: ^
<clivejo> Screen shot for Amarok - http://s24.postimg.org/rie4clhgl/Amarok.jpg
<clivejo> *pokes soee_*
<soee_> clivejo: will check
<clivejo> :)
<Riddell> clivejo: yes please do upload
<Riddell> clivejo: then ask Mamarok when the final release is planned and whether we should put it into wily proper or into backports PPA
<clivejo> https://amarok.kde.org/en/node/887 seems to indicate when they get the bugs fixed
<soee_> clivejo: looks like all works pretty good
<clivejo> Im sure soee_ will let us know ;)
<clivejo> Riddell: it might miss wily ?
<yofel> valorie: it has a nice featureset and it's like the one public and easy to use git hosting service that actually works
<clivejo> I wish Quassel had intregrated Kontact support, so I could create a To-Do task from your IRC comment
<soee_> http://wstaw.org/m/2015/09/13/snapshot22.png
<clivejo> working ok soee_?
<soee_> well to test all features etc. i would need more than hour i think  :-) Playing songs/radio works fine
<soee_> i'm not sure if this icons next to cover shoudl be placed there though
<soee_> but this woudl be related to amarok itself not packaging
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-13
 * clivejo fingers crossed
<clivejo> unless I put something somewhere it didnt belong.  It wouldnt be the first time!
<soee_> people who do not mistake simply do nothing :)
<clivejo> soee_: do you know when the final version is due?
<soee_> clivejo: amarok ? nope.
<clivejo> soee_: know any other who can test it?
<soee_> call testers :)
<soee_> there is some command, but i do not remember it :(
<ovidiu-florin> Apparently I'm having issues submitting translations on launchpad. Can someone please assist me?
<lordievader> Good morning
<Mamarok> probably not Wiley proper, so likely PPA, I don't think we can make it for Wiley final
<Mamarok> do as Debian does: put the beta in Wiley and then get in the final when it's ready
<Mamarok> because the beta is pretty stable, I use it since ages
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: just to let you know Kdenlive 15.08.0 is completly broken and unusable
<yossarianuk> hi - for the last 2 days i've not been able to install Kubuntu 15.10 via daily .iso 
<yossarianuk> ubiquity crashes on startup
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1495194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1495194 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 15.10 daily (12 +13 sept) unable to install " [Undecided,New]
<yossarianuk> is there a workaround 
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<TJ-> Just had Konsole hang during a close, backtrace shows its trying to play a sound via gstreamer/pulseaudio, waiting at pa_threaded_mainloop_wait() ... research suggests this issue has/does affect other (Gnome) applications so probably isn't KDE specific. Has anyone else experienced similar?
<Riddell> TJ-: nope, I would guess it's specific to your sound card and driver
<TJ-> Interesting; first time I've ever seen it. From what I've read its a race condition in the gstreamer callbacks for PA
<clivejo> I have a problem with Konsole everytime I close the last window
<TJ-> I've hit theme issues I can't seem to solve. I switched to "Breeze Dark" under Desktop Theme and Application Colour Scheme. Most standard File-Open dialogs are unusable because they paint white-on-white
<yofel> nothing bad happening here when I close a konsole window..
<TJ-> I tested it with Amarok a few minutes ago; hit the issue. Quit the program, changed both themes to the standard Breeze, re-ran Amarok and the same thing happens. 
<clivejo> Im currently using Konsole so I cant close it
<clivejo> but it always happens when I close the last one of the session
<TJ-> yofel: re the PulseAudio hang; from what I read it is caused by a race condition, and isn't all triggered. It depends on timings of the shell 'bell' sound and the Quit action.
<TJ-> s/all/always/
<TJ-> clivejo: attach to the Konsole process with 'gdb' from another console (or ssh session) and get a backtrace
<TJ-> I'm also seeing a lot of compositor corruption when the GPU is close to using 100% of its video RAM. 
<TJ-> Something else I was wondering re: themes: Why is it necessary to change both the Desktop Theme and the Application Colour Scheme to get all colours to change? 
<TJ-> Just did a re-log-in to check  resource exhaustion isn't causing the File Open Dialog issue. Not sure what package to report that against
<soee_> clivejo: did you repacked yesterdayamarok maybe?
<clivejo> soee_: sorry, dont understand the question
<soee_> clivejo: sorry my keyboard doesn't folow me :) I saw some next amarok updates, and was wondering if you put some fresh version maybe in your ppa?
<clivejo> oh that
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> Riddell pointed out some files that shouldnt be in the package
<soee_> ah so it is more cleanup update than any important ? :)
<clivejo> yup
<soee_> ok, cool, thanks for info :)
<clivejo> need to find out if it will make it into wily or not
<soee_> i think it depends if final verson will be released (2.9)
<clivejo> yeah, do you know when its due?
<soee_> nope, some dev should be asked
<clivejo> was calligra packaged?
<soee_> there were some upates today
<soee_> 2.9.7 version i have
<clivejo> Riddell must have done it
<clivejo> I attempted it and run out of time
<clivejo> yeah 2.9.7 was the one I tried to package
<soee_> yup, so this one was released today
<clivejo> yup Riddell did it last night
<clivejo> then someone called Steve Langasek rebuild it this morning
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I really need to know my password on the docsnew.kubuntu.co.uk server lol
<valorie> if you got that in a PM, ahoneybun, search your irc logs
<ahoneybun> mm?
<ahoneybun> I did not at all
<valorie> ok
<valorie> maybe Riddell will check in irc before going to sleep
<ahoneybun> yea its not a big thing
<ahoneybun> just want to install sphinx on the server and edit things from there
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> rather then installing it everything I have to format this machine or my laptop....
<ahoneybun> valorie: did you see the new domain?
<ahoneybun> temp anyway
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> k
<soee_> Wily will use Frameworks 5.14.0 ?
<valorie> I assume so, since they have been released
<ahoneybun> do we have a list of things to be packaged yet
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> ahoneybun: frameworks and applications both need updates
<Riddell> feel free to add trello items for those
<Riddell> clivejo: I did calligra, calligra-l10n still needs doing
<clivejo> what updates are needed?
<ahoneybun> mm I always have issues finding links
<clivejo> using that script thing?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: password for sudo? I'll need to reset it
<ahoneybun> I have no idea what it is
<Riddell> clivejo: calligra-l10n needs the new version packaged
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what do you need it for today?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://download.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.14/?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yes that needs doing
<soee_> oh Linux Kernel 4.3 RC1 is out  :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I want to install sphinx on the server rather then my desktop so it is all synced no matter what device I'm on 
<ahoneybun> also this trello card: https://trello.com/c/rGFyOEFP/24-add-instructions-for-checking-the-iso-checksum-in-the-new-docs
<ahoneybun> Riddell: do we have a notepad for it?
<ahoneybun> KF 5.14
<Riddell> nope, but the first step is probably to run the kubuntu-automation script staging-upload
<ahoneybun> that's above me atm
<clivejo> is the staging ppa ready for them?
<Riddell> as ready as it ever is :)
<clivejo> if I try it, wil you be about to clean up if the brown stuff hits the fan?
<ahoneybun> XD
<Riddell> clivejo: go ahead
<clivejo> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation ?
<Riddell> clivejo: yep
<Riddell> clivejo: warning, the scripts are buggy and the README is incomplete and out of date, fixes welcome
<clivejo> need to set this up locally
<Riddell> clivejo: Mamarok is the person you need to ask about Amarok release
<clivejo> Riddell: yup Ive a to-do setup to ask him/her tomorrow
<Mamarok> I am here, clivejo :)
<Riddell> you could ask her now
<clivejo> Mamarok: hiding ?!? :P
<Mamarok> not at all, I only just came home tonight
<clivejo> Im joking with you :)
<Mamarok> I know :)
<clivejo> you wouldnt be the first to hide from me
<clivejo> have you an ETA when the final release will be?
 * Mamarok wonders if there is reason to hide...
<clivejo> and if it will make it into wily or have to go into backports?
<Mamarok> no, no ETA at the moment, so should go to the PPA I think
<Mamarok> unless a miracle happens and somebody fixes those weird bugs
<clivejo> its in my PPA
<clivejo> soee_ has been testing and Ive been using it today
<Mamarok> well, I use it since ages, but that endless loop with CDs is really annoying
<clivejo> to be honest never really used it before, and I will be in future
<Mamarok> mind you,one doesn't have to use CDs with Amarok, better rip those with k3b and add tracks to collection :)
<Riddell> clivejo: copy it over to kubuntu-ppa/backports
<clivejo> Riddell: I dunno how to copy :/
<clivejo> I dont think I have permission to do that
<Riddell> clivejo: go to your PPA, click the copy link, fill in form
<Riddell> you should have permissions for it
 * Riddell snoozes
<clivejo> is it apps of frameworks?
<clivejo> or
<Mamarok> apps
<Mamarok> certainly not frameworks
<clivejo> oh I thought he said both needed doing
<Mamarok> it can't be frameworks as it is still a KDE4 aspp
<clivejo> Mamarok: sorry, crossed wires
<clivejo> doing two things at the same time here
<Mamarok> ok
<clivejo> regarding copying do I rebuild or copy existing?
<clivejo> pokes Riddell
<clivejo> Ive selected rebuild
<clivejo> ahoneybun: is there new frameworks and apps released?
<ahoneybun> frameworks 5.14
<ahoneybun> http://download.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.14/
<ahoneybun> I'm guessing none have been done yet
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> Permission denied (publickey).
<clivejo> something wrong with my ssh to depot.kde.org
<clivejo> Im gonna have to wait until Riddell or yofel are around
<clivejo> doing this locally is different to doing it on EC
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #838: STILL FAILING in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/838/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-integration build #134: STILL FAILING in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-integration/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #875: STILL FAILING in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/875/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-integration build #135: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-integration/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #658: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/658/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #641: UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/641/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #140: ABORTED in 7 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/140/
<tsimonq2> ok acheronuk 
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: Grrr. wanted to get it done as I was tired, but now I can't sleep
<tsimonq2> heh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #198: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #209: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #128: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #134: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #82: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/82/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: hey you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #187: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #95: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #167: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #186: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/186/
<tsimonq2> <<<<<<< HEAD
<tsimonq2> plasma-desktop (4:5.7.2-0ubuntu2) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<tsimonq2>   * Install missing file lookandfeel.knsrc
<tsimonq2>   * Additional lintian override
<tsimonq2>  -- Rik Mills <rik.mills88@gmail.com>  Tue, 16 Aug 2016 08:49:03 +0100
<tsimonq2> =======
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #186: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<tsimonq2> plasma-desktop (4:5.7.4-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #171: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/171/
<tsimonq2>   * New upstream release (5.7.4)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #59: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/59/
<tsimonq2>  -- Rik Mills <rik.mills88@gmail.com>  Sun, 11 Sep 2016 21:48:31 +0000
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #193: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/193/
<tsimonq2> plasma-desktop (4:5.7.2-0ubuntu2) yakkety; urgency=medium
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #192: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/192/
<tsimonq2>   * Remove muon-notifier/muon-updater dependencies.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #194: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/194/
<tsimonq2>  -- Timo Jyrinki <timo-jyrinki@ubuntu.com>  Mon, 08 Aug 2016 11:24:40 +0300
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #191: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/191/
<tsimonq2> >>>>>>> kubuntu_stable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #97: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: your fault, fix it :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #242: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/242/
<tsimonq2> I need to do homework anyways
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #187: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/187/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: nighty night :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #205: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #86: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/86/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: have fun
 * tsimonq2 is in a pissy mood
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #97: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/97/
 * tsimonq2 runs
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I was planning to in the morning :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I gathered you were. sorry for jumping ahead and finishing that :/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: fine
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: but jesus christ finish what you startedf
<tsimonq2> *started ARGH
<tsimonq2> good night, before I virtually hurt you :P
<valorie> please get some rest, tsimonq2
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: fine x 2
<valorie> not cool to see this attitude and language here
<acheronuk> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.7.4_yakkety.html
<acheronuk> and notes added on plasma 5.7.4 staging in Yakkety https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
 * acheronuk waves to valorie 
<acheronuk> and says goodnight himself
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #839: STILL FAILING in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/839/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-integration build #136: STILL FAILING in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-integration/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #876: STILL FAILING in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/876/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/122/
<valorie> niters rik
<valorie> thank you both for your work
<valorie> clivejo has said in another channel that he won't be around for the next days because his brother has been seriously injured and is in hospital awaiting more surgery
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #66: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #659: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/659/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #642: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/642/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #129: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #135: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #130: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #136: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #131: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #137: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #96: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #55: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #97: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #157: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #83: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #98: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #87: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #158: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/158/
<jimarvan> good morning!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #84: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #99: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #98: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #88: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/88/
<acheronuk> jimarvan: morning :)
<jimarvan> hey acheronuk, how you feeling? :D
<acheronuk> jimarvan: tired :P
<jimarvan> hehe
<jimarvan> same
<jimarvan> actually not tired, just out of my waters
<jimarvan> until I realize my holidays are over! :P
<acheronuk> jimarvan: did you mange to look over the weekend at any of the kubuntu things you mentioned? Or not have the time? Real life gets in the way. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/107/
<jimarvan> ye acheronuk it did :(
<jimarvan> I really want to have a look into the installer
<jimarvan> probably on wednesday I will have some time
<jimarvan> btw when is the next kubuntu podcast and party?
<acheronuk> jimarvan: They decided with Tim on Monday. Just now very clear which Monday. lol  
<acheronuk> [07:25] <IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @Sick_Rimmit so we do the show tonight?
<acheronuk> ^^^ podcast I mean for that
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> OMG TONIGHT? :D
<jimarvan> yay!
<acheronuk> it could be a week today. hopefully find out soon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #57: NOW UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #99: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #50: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #195: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #173: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #195: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #196: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #193: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/67/
<IrcsomeBot> jriddell was removed by: jriddell
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #877: FIXED in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/877/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #196: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #174: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-integration build #137: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-integration/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #196: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #840: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/840/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #67: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/67/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, valorie: apologies
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: same back. I was tired and impatient
<jimarvan> hey tsimonq2, valorie :D
<santa_> good morning everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #194: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/194/
<soee_> hiho
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #123: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/123/
<acheronuk> hi santa_ 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/39/
<jimarvan> hey santa_~
<jimarvan> soee_:  ;)
<acheronuk> and soee_ :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/225/
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<jimarvan> omg BluesKaj! :D
<jimarvan> hey man 
<BluesKaj> Hi jimarvan
<jimarvan> whasup? :)
<jimarvan> w/ho BluesKaj
<jimarvan> oops :P
<jimarvan> wanted to check if you are in the UK xD
<BluesKaj> not much, jimarvan, morning coffee ...I'm in Canada 
<BluesKaj> about 450KM  north of Toronto
<jimarvan> aha :D
<jimarvan> any sunshine there atm?
<BluesKaj> yup sunny with just a few clouds
<BluesKaj> jimarvan, your in the UK ?
<BluesKaj> you're
<jimarvan> yeap Newquay, Cornwall :)
<jimarvan> i got sunburned yesterday!!! xD
<BluesKaj> heat wave there/
<BluesKaj> we had 30C for a couple days last week , but it's seasonal now 
<soee_> do you use RSIBreak :-) ?
<soee_> if yes please add comment and vote up: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=135988
<hateball> nice, hadnt heard of that before :o
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kig build #105: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kig/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #124: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/124/
<soee_> uhm, new style (lines) for active windows in task manager http://i.imgur.com/gTcRrcN.png
<acheronuk> soee_: yeah, I saw a discussion on the plasma list about bringing those lines back :)
<soee_> yup, i have this feeling that those lines use to much space
<jimarvan> mmmm :D
<jimarvan> tthey give a nice "button" feeling
<jimarvan> hmm I do not like the tab line though :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #72: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #73: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #141 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #141: ABORTED in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #18: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/18/
<soee_> http://i.imgur.com/xJQ2xBi.png
<soee_> discover with kirigami ui
<acheronuk> seo mamarley ahoneybun clivejo et al: plasma 5.7.4 for yakkety is in the staging-plasma ppa. testing is welcome. may need a few uploads to fix some oranges here http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.7.4_yakkety.html but seems to be running well on my main box at the moment
<mamarley> acheronuk: I actually have already tested.  I have a problem where if I install plasma-workspace 5.7.4, plasmashell won't start.  If I start it in a konsole, it just sits there and does nothing with no log output.
<mamarley> That happened on two different PCs.
<acheronuk> mamarley: I had that exact problem when I decided to add the kubuntu-ci repos to a YY vm for the hell of it, and had a rebuild done with new Qt. couldn't work it out, but when I rolled the VM back to a fairly pristine state and added it, it was fine
<mamarley> Hmm, I wonder if wiping my Plasma configuration would do it…
<acheronuk> mamarley: also when did you upgrade?
<mamarley> Earlier today.  I do have the ~ppa2 version of plasma-workspace, if that's what you're wondering. :)
<acheronuk> lol. ppa2 is just correcting a spelling mistake in the changelog lintian was moaning about. I was actually asking as a few packages were help back to be manually staged and I only got round to them earlier
<mamarley> Yeah, I just checked for updates again and there wasn't anything new.  This isn't a VM so I can't rollback, but I will try wiping the Plasma configuration.
<mamarley> I have had to do that a few times before, but usually only for major releases.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/19/
<acheronuk> mamarley: I shall log out and in to make sure my plasma starts
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Or restart
<acheronuk> mamarley: Ok. whatever problem you are getting, it's not affecting this box at the very least. My plasma is aok
<acheronuk> that is after a full machine restart
<mamarley> acheronuk: OK, I will try wiping the plasma configuration on one of mine and see if that does anything.
 * acheronuk tries in a YY VM
<acheronuk> a YY vm I installed from the daily iso a couple of days ago upgraded and loads plasma 5.7.4 fine
<acheronuk> it does irk me that people get these random plasma loading problems still. not sure if it's config or graphics cards or whatever, but plasma should be able to reliably survive upgrades
<mamarley> I just wiped the plasma configuration and it still doesn't start.
<mamarley> No log output whatsoever, it just sits there.
<acheronuk> That is what I had on that CI VM. Even when wiping plasma config. I couldn't get any diagnostic info, which is why I rolled back in the end
<acheronuk> frustrating
<acheronuk> evening santa_ 
<santa_> hi
<acheronuk> santa_: got a date yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> A date for what?
<acheronuk> membership meeting
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ninja meeting or membership meeting?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ah, not yet, sent the doodle today
<acheronuk> or both. I had forgotton the 1st
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have a poor internet now
<acheronuk> must have missed that email
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Still waiting to get my usual connection
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> About the ninjas meeting i filled my preferred dates already
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Even while I don't hold that title
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Thank you for merging my apps patches btw
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lunch
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Convinced dad to take me to lunch
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Drive thru
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So no sub and fat free chocolate milk today @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<acheronuk> santa_: you are welcome, would not worry about 'titles'. anyone active doing stuff who wants should go
<acheronuk> and yours is a formality really I would assume
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: sounds better :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It is lol
<mamarley> acheronuk: I tried creating a brand new user and logging in with that, and I still got the black screen.  That seems to indicate that it isn't anything about configuration or cache causing the problem.
<mamarley> I have no idea what to do about this, besides reinstalling from scratch the 4 systems I have running Kubuntu, which I obviously don't want to do.
<acheronuk> mamarley: I am a bit stumped, as I can't replicate it
<acheronuk> I might grab an old laptop with a knackered battery out of the cupboard and try YY on that.
<mamarley> acheronuk: It has to be something to do with the plasma-workspace package, because downgrading that back to 5.7.2 works around the problem.
<acheronuk> mamarley: the only real difference in packaging was some patching out of tests that failed with 5.7.2, which upstream then removed themselves, so that patch became defunct. in terms of deps and actual building of the workspace, should have been no change
<acheronuk> mamarley: so I guess something in the 5.7.2 -> 5.7.4 kde code changes is messing with your plasma startup
<mamarley> That was my first guess, but creating a new UNIX user and testing with that should have bypassed any problems with my environment.
<acheronuk> mamarley: is kactivitymanager stating for you, as I see this? https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-workspace.git&a=commit&h=f7ef6ee87b8957bebc976b6fc9e0df279cea05f1
<acheronuk> *starting
<mamarley> Wait, I'm not even sure I have the activities stuff installed…
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/20/
<acheronuk> mamarley: kactivitymanagerd I think?
<mamarley> Yep, that worked!
 * mamarley hugs acheronuk.
<mamarley> Looks like maybe plasma-workspace should depend on kactivitymanagerd then.
<acheronuk> mamarley: great. I shall make that a depends of plasma-workspace
<acheronuk> lol. exactly, yes
<acheronuk> so they basically made it non-optional!
<acheronuk> mamarley: new package ppa3 uploading to staging
<mamarley> Thanks!
<acheronuk> annoying for you, but good we found that!
<mamarley> What do you mean "we", you found it!
<mamarley> It is really my fault for removing so many packages from my computers.
<acheronuk> bit of both. you exposed a case that could have bit us on the backside later
<acheronuk> bit of both finding it I mean
<mamarley> I guess I always have had a propensity for finding corner cases. :D
<acheronuk> removing one package seemingly optional package = breaking your plasma needed finding
<acheronuk> normally it's me doing that. I get rid of loads of things that annoy me. sometimes by fairly brute force methods
<acheronuk> also explains why the roll back of my VM worked, but nothing else did.
<acheronuk> that bugged me, so it's nice to know why
<acheronuk> yay! 'apt-get purge kactivitymanagerd' breaks my YY VM in the same way. point more than proved
 * acheronuk kicks LP
 * mamarley gets a horse to kick LP.
 * acheronuk buys the LP publisher a pair of shorts and a beer, as It's clearly on holiday!
<mamarley> I remember the good old days when it "only" took 20 minutes to publish a package.
<mamarley> Finally!
<acheronuk> as soon a I step away from the PC!
<mamarley> acheronuk: I just went back and tested https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362531 and found that it wasn't fixed in 5.7.4, so I posted about it.  It turns out the bug is in FW5.25, not in Plasma at all.
<ubottu> KDE bug 362531 in Panel "Plasma panels are not transparent after login" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mamarley> So, it would be really nice if we could get an FFe for that.
<acheronuk> have to ask people about that. and look at the fix. I don't get the problem now for some reason
<mamarley> It is a race condition, so that isn't surprising.
<acheronuk> already need to do an FFe for apps, which will be mild trauma, so not sure about frameworks. maybe patch for the fix
<acheronuk> this it? https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kwindowsystem.git&a=commit&h=4d355569eea2fae76ed67f791db8abeec1e794f0
<mamarley> acheronuk: Looks like it.
<ahoneybun> man the graphics are not scaling at all
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> anyone know where plasma keeps it's config file when it deals with the breeze theme and such?
<acheronuk> probably ~/.config/breezerc
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> but if I delete that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2Jr4DwHz/file_456.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that's how dolphin looks right now on YY
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> for me anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ey that's pretty good
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> its darn ugly
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that is fine. can be tweeked
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've tried
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> nothing works
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, https://youtu.be/vjUqUVrXclE
<acheronuk> What is wrong exactly?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm it looks wrong
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> all the folders should be folder icons
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> also the bottom right cion is wrong
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it's oxygen based
<acheronuk> play with the icon scaling. that is breeze icons in frameworks being stupid, not plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well when I pick breeze it goes with humity from ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> do I need to add the staging ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, YES
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> /me naps
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or at least I want to
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<acheronuk> mamarley: going to try staging Framework 5.25 and them a plasma rebuild for YY. In for a penny, in for a pound as they say....
<mamarley> acheronuk: I think 5.26 is out!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah @acheronuk work smart not hard
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<mamarley> https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.26.0.php
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Rik
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> If you work on any new frameworks, please get the gcc6 patches in first
<mamarley> acheronuk: ^
<acheronuk> mamarley: I know, but debian is 5.25 as far as I can see, and may want to stick with that so we can sync with their packaging if need be
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk need me to work with Debian on getting that in?
<mamarley> Or they could update to your 5.26 package.
<mamarley> It just seems that if you are going to go through the trouble of an FFe, you might as well do the latest version.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, yes
<acheronuk> mamarley: I don't necessarily disagree. Just trying to get an opinion on it so I don't get shouted at. lol
<mamarley> acheronuk: Sorry, I don't intend to be shouting at you.
<acheronuk> mamarley: not by you :P
<acheronuk> or anyone really. a figure of speech
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Is philip going to upload what you are going to do in kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<acheronuk> Congrats to Phil, Valorie & Clive https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-September/010728.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Because the problem of this project is the lack of permissions of everyone
<valorie> thank you rik!
<valorie> btw sgclark mentioned that she is willing to upload too
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, very aware of that :/
<valorie> but again, it has to be well explained exactly what we want
<valorie> same as with rohan/shadeslayer/sitter
<acheronuk> valorie: great. thanks you for that info :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie CONGRATS! :D
<valorie> I think she's on her way to becoming a DD, so that will help too
<acheronuk> indeed it will
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai @Valoriez
<valorie> tsimonq2: HI!
<valorie> feeling better?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> A little
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not 100% yet
<valorie> good, every little bit is progress
<valorie> healing takes time
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep :)
<acheronuk> mamarley tsimonq2 santa: trying to sort out what versions it's ok to go with. winging it a bit here
<mamarley> I would prefer 5.26, but I think santa is the real decider here.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, It's getting worse over time. I really think Clive should apply to be a developer
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 2 > 1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It would tremendously help productivity
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The thing is
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Can we get 5.26 in yakkety even with the feature freeze?
<valorie> clivejo told me he will apply
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> If yes, who is going to upload?
<valorie> however, the severe injuries suffered by his brother will set that back some, I'm guessing
<mamarley> santa: With either 5.25 or 5.26, an FFe would be necessary.
<valorie> 5.26 was just bugfix, correct?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So 5.26 would be better
<valorie> if so, it will not encounter feature freeze IMO
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: he can say that all he wants but until he applies, there's nothing but words
<valorie> mamarley: oh :(
<valorie> tsimonq2: of course
<mamarley> valorie: There are definitely non-bugfix things in it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And unfortunately valorie, we need action, not words
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I would skip merging with debian branches, I would merge kubuntu_unstable and fix the issues
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> That's not complicated
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So who can be convinced to upload, philip or scarlett?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Someone else?
<valorie> scarlett volunteered, but of course we need to ask philip first
<sgclark> I am still working now. You can send me links and mail and I will later
<sgclark> or that ^
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} and thanks, sgclark
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Great
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So we could go ahead with 5.26 in kubuntu_yakkety_archive (I think)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Rik, do you mind waiting a bit until my internet provider is on the mood to cooperate?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 48 hours maximum they said
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I can prepare the new tooling to do the thing btw
<tsimonq2> clivejo, yofel, sgclark: please complete the Doodle I emailed ASAP
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yes please
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa thanks for submitting your times, you'll be good to have at the meeting :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yw
<keithzg> So I'm assuming for testing the upcoming Plasma backports for Xenial I should be using ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, your staging script will auto-merge, esy
<sgclark> I see no doodle mail
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The current staging script wasn't written by me
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> In the new tooling that's not done automatically so far
<tsimonq2> clivejo, yofel, sgclark: see the email with the subject Kubuntu Ninja Meeting
<tsimonq2> because technically all developers are ninjas right? :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Not me :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I mean Kubuntu Developer
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ah, those with title. Yeah, probably
<sgclark> my weekend might change, but I am suppose to move that weekend. I will update if it opens up.
<valorie> move! where to?
<valorie> not already to Berlin?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *Bearlin
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Who's moving?
<sgclark> no, that has to be put on back burner. Going to move in with 90 year old ex grandmother in law. She has done much for me, least I can do.
<sgclark> in Payson Az, it is quite lovely there.
<sgclark> I will make it to Europe one day, just not yet.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have a question about ffe's
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> rtfm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *runs*
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I can't
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> My internet is not on the mood to cooperate
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> We should fill it once we get 5.26 ready in git
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Or we can do it before?
<valorie> oh Payson, that's lovely
<valorie> !ffe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<valorie> I agree, there is no point to running through the process until we are DONE
<acheronuk> I can't see why you can't file/start the bug for it, but stating the obvious, it has to build staged in launchpad to get anywhere near acceptance. To that end, I would probably start off to see how it goes first
<valorie> sgclark: are you planning to go to Randa next summer?
<acheronuk> A FFE has to be done for Applications 16.04.3 as well, which will need to be test rebuilt
<sgclark> yeah I will continue my travels as usual
<sgclark> nothing really changes, but my Europe destination is on hold for awhile.
<valorie> has your luggage shown up yet?
<sgclark> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> sgclarck: would you be able to upload some frameworks 5.24 fixing build failures?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> They are just 5
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> We would give you the work already done in git
<acheronuk> they still on your LP as merge requests?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yes, I Would like to retest them
<acheronuk> So as discussed, we have those fixes in for frameworks 5.24 in case 5.26 does not work out or the FFe gets rejected
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yes, I propose to do this
<acheronuk> sgclark: and assuming we can get an FFe for applications, they need to be uploaded as well. In fact in my mind they are more crucial
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Get the patches for frameworks 5.24 in git/kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 2. Upload the affected 5.24 frameworks to the archive
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 3. Work on 5.26 in git/kubuntu_yakkety_backports
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> _backports just in case we dont pass the ffe
<valorie> @santa please post your plan to Kub-devel list
<valorie> sounds reasonable but I'm not a devel
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yep, good idea
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I will retest my gcc6 patches
<valorie> <3
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I'm going to order a test rebuild for frameworks this night
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So I will post a proper plan proposal to the mailing list asap
<valorie> sounds great
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #733: FAILURE in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/733/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #62: FAILURE in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #63: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #660: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/660/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #643: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/643/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #734: FIXED in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/734/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #32: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #38: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #33: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #39: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/39/
<ahoneybun> mm now this monitor is stuck at 1024x768..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #132: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #138: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #133: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/271/
<ahoneybun> what is kickoff called in bugs.kde.org?
<ahoneybun> kicker?
<valorie> launcher?
<valorie> all those names are just confusing
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to move favorites around but it not moving them to the right place
<valorie> I think Launcher covers all the alternatives
<ahoneybun> I've had to move to another one as that is bugging me
<ahoneybun> trying to file a bug 
<ahoneybun> there is no Launcher option
<valorie> :(
<ahoneybun> there are way too many projects
<valorie> you could ask in #plasma but .....
<ahoneybun> *products
<ahoneybun> but what?
<ahoneybun> Eruo time?
<valorie> well, KDE is huge
<valorie> yes, most asleep
<valorie> you never know, someone could have trouble sleeping
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm just saying you could make it easier to narrow it down
<valorie> for sure
<valorie> and some of the names are really weird, and unguessable
<valorie> however, Ubuntu does the same thing
<ahoneybun> I mean this: http://imgur.com/a/ae8WF
<ahoneybun> Status and Product 
<ahoneybun> that's it
<ahoneybun> could divide it up by "Plasma: "Apps:" and "Frameworks:"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #139: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #160: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_print-manager build #64: FAILURE in 2 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_print-manager/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_print-manager build #65: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_print-manager/65/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #159: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #161: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #9: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #221: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #160: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #10: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #180: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #181: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #9: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #197: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #85: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #10: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #198: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/226/
<jimarvan> aaaand good morning! :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #86: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #81: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/68/
<acheronuk> Morning :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #82: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/51/
<BluesKaj-pi> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/40/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Good news from here
<soee> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 1. I'm getting my good internet connection back
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 2. The gcc6 patches for fw 5.24 are still valid and they are no other build failures according to the test rebuild I made yesterday
<mamarley> Yay!
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So I will send that mail to kubuntu-devel as soon as I can
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, I await mail then :)
<jimarvan> no podcast tomorrow? :(
<jimarvan> daaamn :<
<acheronuk> nope. a week tomorrow
<jimarvan> aaa :D
<jimarvan> awesome
<soee> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.7.5.php
<acheronuk> I bet people want that as well? ^^^ lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> We could work on that in the gaps of time we will get fw 5.26
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Btw I Spoke too soon, my internet is not back (yet)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> But 2. Is still true, I'm about to send that mail
<acheronuk> how do you keep losing it? problem with provider?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, yes, I can stage that in advance and then rebuild for new frameworks. It's small changes on top of 5.7.4 which I've alreday done, and would be doing that with anywar
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Mail sent
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The thing with my internet connection is that I had to shut it off the last month because I moved from one city to another in most of august
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So they didn't restored it yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> But I have the phone
<acheronuk> annoying. got the email BTW
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I expect it to have it back in less than 48 hours
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> But I don't know exactly when
<petersaints>  I guys, I recently noticed that KDE Plasma 5.7, Applications 16.04 and Frameworks 5.24 have landed on the backports-landing PPA. Is testing going well, i.e. do you expect to move those packages to the backports PPA soon? Or are there major issues stopping you from doing so?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, Do you mean you have mobile internet you can use with a laptop etc, but that is unrelable? or literally just a phone with internet now?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> It's reliable on the phone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> But it didn't work very well on laptop yesterday
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, Ok, I'll ask another way. can you ssh into a container and do a packaging session with maybe audio via bigbluebutton?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I can ssh
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or will you have to wait until you get your normal connection for that?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> But no audio
<acheronuk> petersaints: I will answer in a few mins, ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I think with ssh and irc/telegram we can do the thing
<petersaints> acheronuk: Yeah. No pressure ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, If need be, yes. It's a bit clunky/slow but can be done. We shall see.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ok, in any case can we get 1. and 2. from the proposed plan done?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, Can't see why not
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 👍
<acheronuk> petersaints: (1) the Xenial backports needs more QA and some rebuilds of a few QT/non-kubuntu packages from the archive added so the backported QT doesn't break too many non kubuntu things you may want to install (2) we are working on Yakkety which has it's bet freeze coming up, so getting things done for that is priority (3) we are staging plasma 5.7.4/5 for yakkety and frameworks maybe, so it would make sense to have 
<acheronuk> thsoe in the Xenial backports once they are done on YY (4) Plasma 5.8 LTS is less than one month away from release with lots of improvement and fixes for multi-monitor support, and as an LTS taht would match Xenial backports nicely. So this late in the day there is an argument for just waiting and going for that. We will want it if possible in due time anyway.
<acheronuk> sorry for typos
<petersaints> acheronuk: It's basically what I expected. This release has been far harder to backport because the minimum Qt version is higher than the one that shipped with Xenial, if it wasn't for that I'm sure that you could have released it much much faster. Still, I'm afraid that there has been many people that just jumped ship to KDE Neon, which in my case is something that I'll never want to do since they'll keep the same Ubuntu
<acheronuk> petersaints: a bit unavoidable as things are, yes. especially as Neon can bump their QT and choose not to care about some of the breakages that may cause to non kde things in the ubuntu archive
<petersaints> In fact, having a fixed system base for so long it's also something I dislike about Linux Mint (they used to change their base with every Ubuntu release but they now stick with the latest LTS). I like to have an overall up to date system without the level of risk and breakage that may happen on rolling release, so the 6 months cycle offered by Ubuntu seems a good compromise for me :P
<acheronuk> it suits me as well upgrading every 6 months
<petersaints> acheronuk: Sure. KDE Neon is not a distro. It's just a KDE "shop window" to show off their latest stuff.
<acheronuk> many don't get the distinction though. or at least, not at first or until after that has lept. after all, there are many spins and derivatives out there (ubuntu included), so you can be excused thinking that with Neon if you don't know the exact details
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #142 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #883: FAILURE in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/883/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-integration build #140: FAILURE in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-integration/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #842: FAILURE in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/842/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #843: FIXED in 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/843/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-integration build #141: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-integration/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #884: FIXED in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/884/
<jimarvan> see ya guys :)
<mhall119> sitter: ping, I wrote a blog post about using the content sharing interface, and I want to see if it will work for sharing KDE frameworks or if there is something that needs to added/changed for you
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @mhall119, Nice. http://mhall119.com/2016/09/sharing-is-caring-with-snaps/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Look for sitter in #kde-neon mhall119
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm off o/
<santa_> good evening
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @santa_, Evening :)
<santa_> acheronuk: do we have qt backports for xenial? if so, where?
<acheronuk> Qt 5.6.1, yes. There are enough of the Qt stack in some of the landing and staging ppas to build kde, and ubuntu has a fuller set in one of their ppas silos
<acheronuk> There's also Qt 5.7.0 in the KCI unstable
<mhall119> thanks ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> np
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kjsembed build #705: FAILURE in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjsembed/705/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #142: ABORTED in 4 hr 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kjsembed build #706: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjsembed/706/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bluez-qt build #418: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bluez-qt/418/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk so when do we migrate Qt 5.7.1 to Back ports?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *Backports
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Autocorrect :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk When it's a dep or when it's available?
<acheronuk> Qt 5.6.x should be ok for anything xenial, as Plasma 5.8 is committed to staying at 5.6.x for a build dep. And mostly if not completely the same for FW and apps that might be used with it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well plasma 5.7 deps on 5.5
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Xenial has 5.5, Yakkety 5.6
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We'll need to bump it eventually
<acheronuk> plasma 5.7 is Qt 5.6 dep, which is what we had to backport
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ...no?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> /me checks release notes
<acheronuk> yes. big reason why xenial hasn't got it yet!
<acheronuk> santa_: is there a reason you think 5.7 is crucial?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh I'm stupid
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ic
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-workspace.git&a=commit&h=603d1189c3bbeccccbcc95f4ef44858f04674771
<acheronuk> santa_: unless it's crucial I suspect Qt 5.7 may be low priority for a backport for now
<santa_> acheronuk: 5.6.1 is good enough, I think
<acheronuk> to be used in backport ppa I mean
<acheronuk> we have the benefit in 5.6.1 of the ubuntu qt/touch devs having tried and tested their own backport which we can 'borrow'
<santa_> acheronuk: my idea is building fw 5.26 both for yakkety and xenial at the same time to reduce kubuntu_unstable breakage
<santa_> so I might do some experiments here in my "area 51"
<acheronuk> that is doable. as long as we get the YY done in time
<santa_> but right now I'm preparing the ppas to show why the gcc6 patches are needed
<acheronuk> That's ok. I keep getting bothered this end and distracted!
<santa_> if you are still awake when I'm done with my stuff I could tell you what to do with 5.26
<acheronuk> you have an ETA?
<santa_> I hope less than 2 hours but I can't promise anything
<acheronuk> ok. we shall see
<Guest65602> I could have sworn we voted on 14.04 to be a 3 year LTS, am I mistaken on this?
<claydoh> or is my memory completely shot?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #181: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #98: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #85: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/85/
<acheronuk> claydoh: trying to find in mailing list. lol
<claydoh> I was there for the discussion in irc iirc but can't find the data
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #92: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #181: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #100: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #96: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/96/
<acheronuk> claydoh: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2014-February/002797.html
<claydoh> mkay my memory is faulty for sure
<claydoh> I could have sworn we chose 3 years due to the move to Plasma 5
<claydoh> but swearing doesn't get any one anywhere :D
<acheronuk> claydoh: I'm looking for the IRC log now? In here? Or did you do it in another channel?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/18/
<claydoh> prob in  here but no idea when, I see  nothing in the mailing list archive just yet
<acheronuk> must have been between the 21st Feb and 27th on those email dates
<mamarley> acheronuk: Just installed 5.7.5; working great!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *5* ?!?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ac
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> argh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk I thought you staged 5.7.4?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Neon might have it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I thought you blocked me @ahoneybun :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Both
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> on personal messages
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not here... yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/19/
<mamarley> tsimonq2: 5.7.4 is so 2 days ago. :D
<claydoh> acheronuk:  no m y whole memory of things is just shot to heck. badly. 
<tsimonq2> O__O
<acheronuk> claydoh: mine can be flaky
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: need help staging?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: let's stage 5.7.5 :P
<claydoh> acheronuk: I probably combined Trusty, Xenial, and even Precise in my wee brain
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, going to see what FW 5.256 needs with Santa later
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> *5.26
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk so the process you followed...is that somewhere?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Sorry. KDE IRC BNC seems to be having probs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk how do I get a BNC? :O
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Talk nicely to valorie
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie, my beautiful angel saint, could I have the honor of being bestowed with a KDE BNC?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk good enough? lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> She might sponsor you..... or kick you
<tsimonq2> hah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk can she just get me a BNC or is it a perk of being a member?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> a bouncer?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, @ahoneybun this
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it's a bouncer
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> IRC bouncer
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ooh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> fancy
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> /me kicks wxl and yells WEECHAT
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, If she will sponsor your request, you make the request here https://go.kde.org/u/systickets
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll wait until she's around and agrees
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I hope my kind words didn't make her mean :P
 * tsimonq2 pokes wxl with a long, 1,723 mile stick
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Valorie?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /me has his own on his server
<acheronuk> test
<acheronuk> KDE BNC seem back
 * genii makes coffee
<santa_> acheronuk: bluez-qt merge request https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/bluez-qt/+merge/305666
<santa_> so we would need 4 uploads, not 5
<acheronuk> ok
<acheronuk> santa_: done
<santa_> acheronuk: thank you very much
<santa_> sgclark: around?
<tsimonq2> santa_: fix Akonadi
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #99: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/99/
<tsimonq2> and I'll give you a gold star :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #182: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/182/
<santa_> tsimonq2: git/kubuntu_unstable ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #89: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/89/
<acheronuk> show us how to would be better
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #195: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/195/
<acheronuk> explain
<valorie> wow, what was up with kde bnc?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #97: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #101: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/101/
 * valorie was off at a doctor's office (just routine)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #86: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #92: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #100: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #197: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/197/
<acheronuk> santa_: still want to look at FW 5.26 now?
<santa_> acheronuk: better tomorrow if possible
<santa_> I wil try to schedule some things to test so I would get the results tomorrow and I could explain you the thing after some sleep
<santa_> I really need to sleep
<acheronuk> santa_: not a problem
<valorie> sweet dreams, santa_
<santa_> had trouble yesterday, so...
<santa_> thanks valorie
<santa_> btw I sent the doodle poll
<tsimonq2> santa_: yes sireee
<tsimonq2> santa_: symbols
<santa_> not sure if it's the best moment given the situation of a couple of KC members
<tsimonq2> santa_: if you push it to a public repo I'll merge, as long as you promise to fix it if what you did broke it
<tsimonq2> JUST akonadi
<valorie> well, we've had meetings with only 3 KC members, and the rest vote by email
<valorie> it will be find
<valorie> fine
<tsimonq2> I'll look it over first santa_ but otherwise yeah
<santa_> tsimonq2: ok, I will try to dig into akonadi tomorrow, but 5.26 preparation has higher priority
<tsimonq2> I see, ok
<santa_> thanks for the info valorie
<acheronuk> we can do other informally whenever it can be fit in
<tsimonq2> valorie: my beautiful angel saint, have you considered my request? :P
<acheronuk> may have missed it if the kde BNC was down
<valorie> I think I can look on telegram, min
<tsimonq2> lol
<valorie> just got home
<valorie> and coffee is needed
<tsimonq2> genii prepared some eralier I think?
<tsimonq2> *earlier
<acheronuk> valorie: sponsor Simon for a kde BNC
 * genii rushes valorie a fresh mug
<acheronuk> was the request
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: she needs to see my overabundant complimenting :P
<acheronuk> I was going to say crawling, but refrained :P
<valorie> tsimonq2: are you planning to do some work in KDE itself?
<valorie> if so, I'll gladly do so
<valorie> so, step one: make a KDE identity at identity.kde.org
<valorie> step two, file a ticket asking for a BNC account and put my name as supporter
<valorie> mention packaging qtwebkit with Debian, and ask for oftc too on the bnc account 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: huh? lol
<acheronuk> hmmm. I was going to do more directly with KDE if I could, but gotta bit sidetracked.
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS / Qt 5.7 KCI, 5.6.1 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.5.1, X-ARCHIVE | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<tsimonq2> valorie: then it's going to wait a few months
 * tsimonq2 actually edits the topic this time
<valorie> it won't since you've already done that work, tsimonq2
<valorie> you are packaging KDE packages, for starters
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.7.4 Y,X-STAGING, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS / Qt 5.7 KCI, 5.6.1 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.5.1, X-ARCHIVE | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packagi
<valorie> imo it is always good to get involved upstream, no matter what upstream you are speaking of
<valorie> heh
<valorie> topic does have a hard char. limit
<acheronuk> and you will do more. just doing CI I've pointed out several errors causing a build failure to the kde devs
<acheronuk> and bugs
<tsimonq2> argh
<valorie> and sometimes they are fixed in minutes!
<tsimonq2> valorie: do we have a KDE link shortener?
<valorie> when the universe aligns
<valorie> yes, phabricator has one
<valorie> that's what the neon chan uses
<acheronuk> there's all sorts of goodies in phabricator
<tsimonq2> where valorie?
<acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/applications/
<acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/phurl/
<acheronuk> But only community admins can edit add them it seems
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.7.4 Y,X-STAGING, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS / Qt 5.7 KCI, 5.6.1 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.5.1, X-ARCHIVE | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<tsimonq2> hey that works
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #198: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #22: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #101: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #196: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #90: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/111/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #661: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/661/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #644: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/644/
<valorie> is it my imagination, or are we getting to green?
<tsimonq2> valorie: the day we're 100% green we need to have a Kubuntu party
<tsimonq2> valorie: a spontaneous one
<valorie> notice I said "getting to" 
 * valorie puts a bottle of champagne in the fridge just in case
<tsimonq2> then we need to implement several complex organization systems to make sure it stays green :P
<acheronuk> we get close, then someone breaks it all again :P
<valorie> acheronuk: that's the job of KDE devels, right?
<acheronuk> they do their part, yes
<tsimonq2> *ahem* half transitioned Qt *ahem* *ahem*
<valorie> that would be Ubuntu devels I think
<acheronuk> not always
<tsimonq2> well remember, this is KCI
<tsimonq2> so we're the one breaking things
<acheronuk> yes, the whole point is things change, so they break, so you fix, and a some point that becomes useful
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: could you do me a favor?
 * valorie goes off to get dinner
<acheronuk> depends on the favour
<tsimonq2> hold on one sec
 * acheronuk waits in dread
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: please add simon@localhost to my linode: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+sshkeys
<tsimonq2> I'm locked out and I want to get Plasma 5.7.5 in Staging
<acheronuk> it's already staged
<tsimonq2> oh really?
<tsimonq2> ah
<tsimonq2> cool
<tsimonq2> thanks
<tsimonq2> but add it anyways please so I have the ability to fix things :)
<tsimonq2> W: plasma-workspace: breaks-without-version kdeartwork-style
<tsimonq2> W: plasma-workspace: breaks-without-version kdeartwork-theme-window
<tsimonq2> W: plasma-workspace: breaks-without-version kscreensaver
<tsimonq2> W: plasma-workspace: breaks-without-version kscreensaver-xsavers
<tsimonq2> W: plasma-workspace: breaks-without-version kscreensaver-xsavers-webcollage
<tsimonq2> W: plasma-workspace: breaks-without-version plasma-desktopthemes-artwork
<tsimonq2> -- The following OPTIONAL packages have not been found:
<tsimonq2> * KDevPlatform (required version >= 4.90.90)
<tsimonq2> I'm assuming we can ignore that
<tsimonq2> (first 5 lines is plasma-workspace, then the last 2 is plasma-sdk)
<acheronuk> yes, as we don't have that
<tsimonq2> E: plasma-pa: package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQPulseAudioPrivate.so
<tsimonq2> (obvious what that is)
<tsimonq2> E: plasma-nm: package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libplasmanm_internal.so
<tsimonq2> (same here)
<tsimonq2> E: plasma-desktop: package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_kaccess.so
<tsimonq2> W: libkwinxrenderutils8: breaks-without-version libwkinxrenderutils7
<tsimonq2> E: kwin-x11: package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_kwin_x11.so
<tsimonq2> -- The following OPTIONAL packages have not been found:
<tsimonq2> * Breeze (required version >= 5.7.5)
<tsimonq2> ...weird?!?
<acheronuk> they don't necessarily need fixing. you don't have to eradicate every Lintian error
<tsimonq2> (that's for kwin
<tsimonq2> knowing Launchpad is slow, kwin might need a no-change rebuild, acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> kwallet-pam:
<tsimonq2> CMake Warning at /usr/share/ECM/kde-modules/KDEInstallDirs.cmake:609 (message): KDE_INSTALL_BINDIR, KDE_INSTALL_LIBDIR and KDE_INSTALL_INCLUDEDIR should either all be absolute paths or all be relative paths.
<tsimonq2> checking if it's filed upstream and if so, if there's a patch ready that could be put in debian/patches
<acheronuk> The kwin will get a rebuild and will wait once the dep versions are bumped, so that is fine for now, and it's not crucial
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #12: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/12/
<acheronuk> some errors are info rather than a giant ***FIXME*** flag
<tsimonq2> but this is a fixme right?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #134: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/134/
<tsimonq2> W: kwin-addons: virtual-package-depends-without-real-package-depends depends: kwin
<tsimonq2> I think that's safe to ignore
<tsimonq2> W: kactivitymanagerd: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkactivitymanagerd-plugin
<tsimonq2> W: kactivitymanagerd: shlib-without-versioned-soname usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkactivitymanagerd_plugin.so libkactivitymanagerd_plugin.so
<tsimonq2> E: kactivitymanagerd: package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkactivitymanagerd_plugin.so
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: can you confirm that the symbols need to be looked at? ^
<tsimonq2> or am I just paranoid? :P
<acheronuk> sorry. my browser kept on cutting off part of your key when I tried to copy it. was trying to get it to behave
<tsimonq2> ok lol
<acheronuk> symbols on what
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: kactivitymanagerd
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: look at the errors
<acheronuk> I'll go and look
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/79/
<tsimonq2> thank you acheronuk 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #135: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/135/
<acheronuk> I see no actual symbols needing fixing, so I guess you mean the E: kactivitymanagerd: package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkactivitymanagerd_plugin.so
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> might be that too
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: look at the ninja pad
<acheronuk> cool. been meaning to do something similar
<acheronuk> With those lintian errors, I think they just stay there as a warning unless they are harmful or invalid
<acheronuk> See the buildlog for 5.7.2 in the archive, which Phil presumably OK's and went through QA/autopkgtests ok
<acheronuk> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/284121266/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kactivitymanagerd_5.7.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> again
<acheronuk> === Start lintian
<acheronuk> warning: the authors of lintian do not recommend running it with root privileges!
<acheronuk> W: kactivitymanagerd source: syntax-error-in-dep5-copyright line 7: Duplicate field copyright.
<acheronuk> W: kactivitymanagerd source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.9.7 (current is 3.9.8)
<acheronuk> W: kactivitymanagerd: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkactivitymanagerd-plugin
<acheronuk> W: kactivitymanagerd: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/kactivitymanagerd
<acheronuk> W: kactivitymanagerd: shlib-without-versioned-soname usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkactivitymanagerd_plugin.so libkactivitymanagerd_plugin.so
<acheronuk> E: kactivitymanagerd: package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkactivitymanagerd_plugin.so
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> that's not 5.7.2...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> check your link again
<acheronuk> wrong tab
<acheronuk> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/275495267/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kactivitymanagerd_5.7.2-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ic
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> well that needs a patch for the duplicate copyright lines :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> file a bug? :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: do we have all the akonadi mess into KCI yet?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: when's your bedtime? :P
<acheronuk> what do you mean by that? akonadi is always a mess, anywhere
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: remember, it got split into a million different packages?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I know I need to finish homework and sleep
<acheronuk> no, that was kdepim itself. i.e the separate apps like kmail, akregator etc, rather than having in one big repo
<acheronuk> that split is still to do in KCI
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'll put the rest of the package names I have here on the pad, please fill in when you have a minute, and hopefully we'll have everything kept track of
<tsimonq2> when can we get that done? :/
<acheronuk> when someone does it!
<tsimonq2> something I can do?
<acheronuk> certainly
<tsimonq2> I can add KCI jobs?!?!?!?!??
<acheronuk> you can ask clive (or maybe scarlet etc) to add ci jobs, for the git packaging repos you create
<acheronuk> An ex OpenSuse packager has been doing the split for Neon's git repos, So you can find it there if you want it, get stuck, need a hint, want to clone it, or whatever. 
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I need to head -> bed
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: list is copied
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: please fill in the blanks and help me get this up-to-date
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: the better this list is, the more we know what we can be doing (easy fixes etc.) and the faster KCI is fixed! :DF
<tsimonq2> *:D
<tsimonq2> nighty night o/
<acheronuk> Ok night :)
<valorie> acheronuk: I'm not sure he's an "ex" opensuse packager
<valorie> in any case, it's cool to have cross-distro work
<valorie> and it's awesome that he's done the KDE PIM split
<valorie> I very much want us to be able to offer KDE PIM
<acheronuk> I may have phrased that badly
<tsimonq2> valorie: btw
<tsimonq2> sorry for not being in bed yet :P
<tsimonq2> I'll do the PIM transition tomorrow
<valorie> acheronuk: well, it wasn't clear to me
<valorie> and I didn't ask
<valorie> or see anyone else ask, either
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: isn't it 8:30pm for you?
<tsimonq2> after school I'll make sure to at least figure out what needs to go on
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: 8:33 PM
<valorie> tsimonq2: sweet dreams
<tsimonq2> but leg makes me exausted :(
<acheronuk> ahhh
<tsimonq2> so expect PIM transition notes in Ninja pad tomorrow
<tsimonq2> o/ for real now
<acheronuk> lol, I do that then end up not going!
<valorie> but we want Simon to do well in school
<valorie> go to bed!
<acheronuk> ^^^ that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #134: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #140: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #168: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #251: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #252: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #135: STILL FAILING in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #141: STILL FAILING in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #105: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #106: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #119: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #161: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #14: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #11: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #120: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #162: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #15: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #100: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/43/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/52/
<acheronuk> Morning :)
<soee_> https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/KWRbP5ZvkLm
<sheytan> Hey Guys! Where can I request a feature for Kubuntu (muon discover)? Is it still bugs.kde.org?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Discover would be upstream so yes bugs.kde.org
<sitter> mhall119: cheers. I'll have a look
<konrados> Morning :)
<acheronuk> Morning
<konrados> I have a problem with plasmashell (it uses 80% of my CPU) and on #plasma they told me to update it (I have 5.6.5) - and directed me here for instructions how to do that, can you help me? Or maybe you have some other suggestions?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> please head to #kubuntu for support
<acheronuk> konrados: we are staging plasma 5.7.x for Xenial 16.04, but it's not finished and tested yet. 
<konrados> acheronuk - OK, thanks... do you have any other suggestions?
<acheronuk> and while we are tryiung to get Yakkety 16.10 finished for it's release, can't really give an ETA for Xenial
<acheronuk> konrados: not sure. 5.6.5 ran fine here without seeing any problems like that
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: oops. noted
<konrados> hmmm, ok, thanks, ahoneybun 
<konrados> ach, * acheronuk :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> np konrados feel free to hang around here though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #182: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #226: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #195: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #154: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #110: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #207: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #113: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #211: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #175: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #230: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #153: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #109: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #109: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #214: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #211: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #228: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #258: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #189: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #111: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #151: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #109: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #222: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #146: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #181: FAILURE in 4 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/181/
<konrados> I got a notification for everything above :)
<santa_> good "morning" everyone
<santa_> I got the home internet connection back. FINALLY
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @santa_, great news :)
<santa_> they restored it the last day they could do it legally XD
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> typical!
<santa_> acheronuk: so whenever you have time ping me so we could discuss fw 5.26
<santa_> I scheduled the experiment yesterday
<santa_> we will have to fix some symbols files but nothing we can't fix
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> would say in about an hour be ok?
<santa_> ok np
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Off for now bai o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> may be 1hr 30 mins, have a few things to do 1st
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, have a good day (and lunch :P)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #231: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #259: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #182: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #227: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #155: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #208: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #190: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #215: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #229: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #196: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #223: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #110: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #212: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #183: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #110: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #60: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #147: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #152: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #110: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #112: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #176: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #70: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #154: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #212: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/212/
<acheronuk> santa_: ping
<santa_> acheronuk: pong
<acheronuk> lets play
<acheronuk> but not ping pong
<santa_> ok, do you want to broadcast your shell?
<acheronuk> up to you. I can add your ssh so you can share the session if you like?
<santa_> it would be nice if I could watch your shell, what do you need me to do?
<acheronuk> point me to your ssh key
<santa_> acheronuk: https://launchpad.net/%7Epanfaust/+sshkeys
<acheronuk> ssh -p 2203 dev.kubuntu.co.uk
<santa_> acheronuk: user?
<acheronuk> oops. sorry I have an alias set up. user = ubuntu
<santa_> acheronuk: cool, I'm in
<acheronuk> typing messages on there can be a bit tedious, so.....
<acheronuk> can to on here so it's logged, but take up the channel...
<acheronuk> or on telegram and take notes
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, first of all do you have a kubuntu-automation clone there? if so, where?
<acheronuk> I just went into it and made sure it was up to date
<acheronuk> that is Phil's bash prompt with working directory/path in blue above
<acheronuk> got that. get you KA from your work4 branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #114: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/114/
<acheronuk> santa_: and wait
<santa_> acheronuk: hmm, how do you usually sign the packages?
<acheronuk> remote sign
<santa_> ok, lets cancel it because this way do-all is going to report errors
<santa_> we will use git-buildpackage-nr -- -us -uc
<acheronuk> ok
<santa_> so we would get them built unsigned
<santa_> and then you can sign them
<santa_> because this way do-all is going to report than all the packages failed to build
<santa_> which is not true
<acheronuk> good point
 * acheronuk whistles
<santa_> allright now lets wait for the results
<acheronuk> so far pretty straight forward :)
<santa_> yeah, except  for the python-git dependency
<acheronuk> yes, and a meta will be great. 1st line in the KA readme = install that!
<acheronuk> back in 2 mins
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #11: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/11/
<acheronuk> santa_: done
<santa_> acheronuk: hmm, we got a few problems with patches, let me dig into it...
<acheronuk> santa_: how did that end up on master?
<acheronuk> last time
<santa_> acheronuk: when restoring the backup we forgot to create again the kubuntu_yakkety_backports branch
<santa_> I have this kind of stuff in my todo for KA
<acheronuk> gotcha
<santa_> add some safety checks
<santa_> for instance the dev-package-names-list script has the same problem
<santa_> if you are not on the right branch, it will produce bad results silently
<acheronuk> not good. especially when newbies like me are trying to use them!
<santa_> yep
<santa_> there was allways a lot of room for improvement in KA
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I am making *notes*
<acheronuk> is that work4 branch ready to go in to KA? 
<acheronuk> santa_: oh, linode is done
<santa_> acheronuk: I think we must merge the work4 branch once we get 5.26 staged
<acheronuk> ok. we can see about that
<santa_> I still have to figure out what to do with xenial backports, I will make my experiments about that today
<santa_> what you mean "linode is done"?
<acheronuk> that container is hosted on linode.
<acheronuk> sorry. 
<santa_> so it got freezed?
<acheronuk> no it failed on just kwayland. I scrolled up
<santa_> ah, ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #199: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/199/
<santa_> hmm, I think we hit a bug in KA
<santa_> acheronuk: I know how to workaround it, but can you wait a bit so I will try to fix the bug properly?
<acheronuk> I read that it didn't fetch the tar
<acheronuk> santa_: sure
<santa_> yeah, it's trying to use the watch file
<santa_> but I think it should be using depot.kde.org
<acheronuk> indeed
<santa_> because you have the ssh configured for depot properly there, don't you?
<acheronuk> yes
<santa_> ok, let me dig into the thing
<acheronuk> yes. just double checked in depot
<santa_> oh, ok, just found what's wrong, lets see if I can fix it...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> np
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/12/
<acheronuk> santa_: just grabbing some food. will not take long
<santa_> no prob
<acheronuk> any progress?
 * acheronuk munches on sandwich
<santa_> yep, I think I almost fixed it
<santa_> but ...
<santa_> I have the impression my server got filtered by depot's firewall
<acheronuk> so you can't test there?
<santa_> done
<santa_> I think I got it fixed
<santa_> I have the impression it was firewalled for a few minutes due to the various tests I made
<acheronuk> wow. I haven't upset depot firewall yet...
<santa_> I just made various rsyncs getting the kwayland tarball, nothing actually abusive I think
<santa_> acheronuk: anyway, I think I have the fix for this in work4, so lets go to the container again?
<acheronuk> ok
<acheronuk> santa_: go
<santa_> acheronuk: ok now it worked, I just changed the thing to actually check depot first and fallback to uscan
<acheronuk> makes sense
<santa_> anyway the kwayland watch file needs fixing
<acheronuk> now or later
<santa_> later, also we could write an script to detect this things
<santa_> i.e. broken watch files because the package moved from plasma to frameworks or vice versa
<santa_> so ...
<santa_> if I'm not mistaken we have all the frameworks source packages built
<acheronuk> seems so
<santa_> acheronuk: so as you can see right now in the container we got all the clones with the changes commited and the packages built by git-buildpackage-nr. now we could upload them to the staging ppa
<santa_> and then push the changes to git
<acheronuk> we could
<acheronuk> staging ppa is empty for Yakkety
<santa_> acheronuk: see the last 2 items here https://paste.kde.org/plg7uidjo
<santa_> acheronuk: before pushing to git keep in mind that you may want to pause the KCI
<acheronuk> I need to sign them
<santa_> ah, sure
<santa_> I almost forgot about that :)
<acheronuk> so copy to a new upload folder, and remote sign *.changes in that
<acheronuk> then same for dput in the container
<santa_> awesome upload bandwidth
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yay :D
<acheronuk> I speed tested it. I'll find the link later :)
<acheronuk> done :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> In the lunch line
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Takes a while to get through here :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/228/
<acheronuk> santa_: http://www.speedtest.net/result/5533445397.png
<mamarley> O.o
<santa_> mfw http://res.cloudinary.com/urbandictionary/image/upload/a_exif,c_fit,h_200,w_200/v1399606902/kwcw3x6wdo24p8inljha.jpg
<acheronuk> it is quite fast
<acheronuk> handy for those of us with slow internet to deal with big uploads etc
<santa_> acheronuk: so, remaining things for today (imo): push the changes to git and set the status page
<acheronuk> want a break, or get that done now?
<santa_> whatever you prefer
<acheronuk> I'm fine to finish it now
<santa_> and if you are ok with this: don't touch today 5.26 more even if the status page reports errors. I will make some experiments this night abouut how to handle xenial
<santa_> the point is that I think we are going to have some small issues with symbols files
<santa_> and if we fix them for yakkety we could break them for xenial
<santa_> so if we merge the 5.26 changes back in kubuntu_unstable we may get a mess
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: edit the topic then ;)
<santa_> so if you have some time tomorrow I will come up with something graceful to handle this and minimize the breakages
<acheronuk> ok, as long as delay isn't too long
<santa_> I don't think so, if it does we can re-think the plan
<acheronuk> ok. as long as we do as much through LP as we can and keep it documented. 
* santa_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.7.4 Y,X-STAGING, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.26 Y-STAGING 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS / Qt 5.7 KCI, 5.6.1 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.5.1, X-ARCHIVE | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/z
<santa_> tsimonq2: ↑ ok?
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, in fact I think we probably should work allways like that: unstable & backports at the same time
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Also put that you don't want anybody to touch it :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise great :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #175: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/175/
<acheronuk> santa_: in an ideal world, I guess so
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> kubuntu_stable
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *AHEM* ;)
* santa_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety feature freeze | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.7.4 Y,X-STAGING, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.26 Y-STAGING 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS / Qt 5.7 KCI, 5.6.1 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.5.1, X-ARCHIVE | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/z
<santa_> WAT
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Got cut off
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You broke it, you fix it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
* santa_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety f. freeze | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.7.4 Y,X-STAGING, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.26 Y-STAGING 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE & X-STAGING, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS / Qt 5.7 KCI, 5.6.1 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.5.1, X-ARCHIVE | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just remove Yakkety Final Freeze
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We all know the release schedule
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<santa_> tsimonq2: I will skip the warning, otherwise "mission impossibru" to make it fit
<santa_> even removing it not enough space to put the warning
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<santa_> suggestions are welcomed of course
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And santa_
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Akonadi? :)
<santa_> sure, I will try to find some time, but I need to continue the 5.26 research today
<santa_> I hope to dig to it this week
<santa_> * into it
<acheronuk> akonadi in KCI can wait I would say
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #200: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/200/
<acheronuk> expect as a tool to learn from if you are willing to go through it's symbol issues
<acheronuk> *except
<mamarley> Looks like it is time to start kicking LP again. :/
 * mamarley kicks LP.
<acheronuk> santa_: ready to finish that then?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: so you said you're good at symbols? Awesome time to show us :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Akonadi has had symbol issues for a little while now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #176: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/176/
<acheronuk> mamarley: oh joy. endless dep waits
<mamarley> acheronuk: It looks like everything depends on e-c-m, so once that publishes, stuff should start moving again.
<acheronuk> mamarley: I'll poke them on when things publish over time
<santa_> tsimonq2: yes, I volunteered to explain one of these days you what you need to know, so hopefully you could work on symbols on your own
<santa_> acheronuk: y
<tsimonq2> santa_: looking at your proposed changes will allow me to compare against my work and see what's wrong
<tsimonq2> sort of like answers in the math book
<tsimonq2> they aren't there to cheat, they're there to check answers 
<tsimonq2> sort of the same here, except your work will go in KCI
<santa_> sure, but you need to understand the theory behind the changes as well
<tsimonq2> changelog + examples = theory ;)
<tsimonq2> plus I'd be able to discuss with you before merging if I don't get your reasoning for something
<tsimonq2> right?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: where's that ML archive detailing the KDE PIM transition?
<acheronuk> ML? don't recall
<tsimonq2> the guy said that KDE PIM was split into a million different things
<tsimonq2> "just an FYI, for this release, we're changing things up"
<tsimonq2> something like that
<tsimonq2> detailing all the different Akonadis
<acheronuk> I'm not sure. I saw it on the kde wiki I think
<tsimonq2> but it was a list archive somewhere...
<acheronuk> I may look later
<tsimonq2> ok
<santa_> brb in ~20 mins
<mamarley> acheronuk: e-c-m published, finally. :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: yep, I was just about to do the retry script
<acheronuk> Fw 5.26 qa status page http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.26.0_yakkety.html
<acheronuk> even though 90% in here will know where to look :P
<mamarley> Does anyone know why the publisher is so darn slow these days?
<santa_> hi again
<santa_> acheronuk: I have seen the status page, have you pushed the changes to git already?
<acheronuk> not yet
<valorie> oooo, green
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, connected to the shared terminal again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #143 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<acheronuk> ok. all pushed :)
<acheronuk> santa_: anything else?
<santa_> acheronuk: resume the KCI maybe?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #143: ABORTED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/143/
<acheronuk> santa_: doing as you typed
<santa_> k
<acheronuk> watch it build now I suppose, and prod on dep waits when things publish
<acheronuk> santa_: thanks for going through all that :)
<santa_> acheronuk: so ... I will schedule my next experiments for fw5.26/xenial today if possible and will come up tomorrow with an strategy
<santa_> acheronuk: thank you as well, you are nice to work with
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/126/
 * valorie is so happy to see all this cooperation and work getting done
<valorie> esp. since we are missing yofel and clivejo both right now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #123: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/123/
<valorie> awesome to see you guys stepping up
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #127: FAILURE in 8 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #100: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_attica build #122: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_attica/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #129: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/129/
<ahoneybun> santa_: I did not get an email with the doodle link
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #291: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #248: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #274: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #210: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #258: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #264: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #283: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #253: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #241: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #273: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #254: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #178: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #250: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #244: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #273: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #123: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #255: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #128: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #270: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #131: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #274: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/274/
<santa_> hi ahoneybun, does the link I pasted in kubuntu-devel work for you?
<ahoneybun> it's a private poll
<ahoneybun> I can't vote without a link from you
<santa_> hmm
<santa_> let me check
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #124: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_attica build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_attica/123/
<valorie> I never got one either
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #101: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt/101/
<valorie> only on the list
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #63: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/63/
<valorie> and the list one should be fine -- all meetings are public
<valorie> huh, it says I need an invite
<ahoneybun> my point
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> it never sent out the invites for some reason
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #130: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata build #121: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpty build #119: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpty/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimageformats build #114: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimageformats/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #125: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #100: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/100/
<santa_> ahoneybun: did you get a mail?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kplotting build #72: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kplotting/72/
<santa_> I'm trying to figure out if it can be converted to public
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nothing yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #71: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/77/
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> @ahoneybun https://twitter.com/feralgames/status/776104387974426624
<santa_> ahoneybun: does this link work for you https://doodle.com/poll/iu9e6xnfgubt9fqqaeh2pu6u/private?tmail=poll_invitecontact_participant_invitation&tlink=pollbtn
<santa_> ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #136: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/136/
<santa_> ahoneybun: if not I will just create a public copy
<santa_> valorie: ↑
<acheronuk> santa_: were you antipating the CI would do this? http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge/job/merger_kconfigwidgets/lastSuccessfulBuild/console
<acheronuk> kubuntu_yakkety_archive -> kubuntu_yakkety_backports              
<acheronuk> [I] merger: Merging remotes/origin/kubuntu_yakkety_archive into kubuntu_yakkety_backports.
<acheronuk>                archive | backports -> stable | unstable (yakkety)               
<acheronuk> [I] merger: Merging kubuntu_yakkety_backports into kubuntu_unstable.
<santa_> acheronuk: well it should do no harm
<santa_> in fact it's good to have
<acheronuk> oh. yes.
<santa_> supose we want to fix something in 5.24, we will get it merge
<santa_> * merged
<acheronuk> now I look at it pasted like that in the channel. lol
<acheronuk> and think about it
 * acheronuk wags finger at himself
<santa_> I need to move again brb in less than one hour
<santa_> we will figure out the doodle issue if you are still around
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It does but why can't I change the timezone
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Its stuck on Madrid and Detroit
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Weird. I guess doodle thinks detroit is your time zone
<acheronuk> Something always faintly amusing about kcrash failing to build. lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Are you on another one?
<mamarley> It looks like it failed to build due to a dependency installation problem, so perhaps that will clear up once more stuff is built?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> There is no setting in the app for timezones
<acheronuk> mamarley: think so
<santa_> ahoneybun: I think I activated the use of timezones but I think I have no control over the offered timezones
 * acheronuk offer LP cookies to speed up
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #137: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #81: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #253: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #82: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #254: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #284: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #251: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #245: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #256: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #292: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #271: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #242: FIXED in 1 hr 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #255: FIXED in 1 hr 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #101: FIXED in 1 hr 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #254: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #249: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #129: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #179: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #274: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #259: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #211: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #275: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #265: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kplotting build #73: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kplotting/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #77: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #275: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #126: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpty build #120: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpty/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata build #122: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #116: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #117: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #93: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #117: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #101: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #121: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/121/
<valorie> yay more green!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #102: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #274: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #124: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #125: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimageformats build #115: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimageformats/115/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kparts build #706: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kparts/706/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #662: UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/662/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #645: UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/645/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #262: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #16: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #264: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #234: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesu build #112: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesu/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel build #93: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #104: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #112: FAILURE in 7 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kemoticons build #114: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kemoticons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpeople build #113: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpeople/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesu build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesu/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kemoticons build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kemoticons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpeople build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpeople/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #111: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kparts build #707: FIXED in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kparts/707/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #663: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/663/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #112: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #122: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #263: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #265: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #235: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #136: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #142: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #114: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #73: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #125: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #107: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #117: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #106: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #121: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #63: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #93: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #83: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #80: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #71: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #93: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #22: STILL FAILING in 9 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #94: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #16: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #70: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #49: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #118: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #137: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #143: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #100: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #104: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #17: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #84: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/84/
<jbicha> Could y'all please look into bug 1600047? Debian has some patches for it
<ubottu> bug 1600047 in kscd (Ubuntu) "Please drop the dependency on libmusicbrainz3" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600047
<jbicha> kscd is the last thing in Ubuntu using libmusicbrainz3 (which apparently doesn't work now anyway)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Will do tomorrow morning
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk ^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The rest of the usual Kubuntu people have either been busy with real life or have a family emergency jbicha, so if it needs a fix in the archive would you sponsor?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #162: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #107: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/107/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (it's 10:12 PM on my end, I'll be on at around 6 AM)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> or just chilling around listening to the GPM
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #163: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #164: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #23: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #91: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #101: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #102: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #259: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #163: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #14: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #103: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #24: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #260: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #92: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #45: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/17/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I think the merge from debian with that dep drop is already in the 16.04.3 version in the Yakkety staging ppa
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #219: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #220: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #102: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #46: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/46/
<viewer|81256> Hi Kubuntu Developers, are there any plans to include Plasma 5.8 in Kubuntu 16.10?
<acheronuk> viewer|81256: No, as it's release date to too late to get it in. *should* get backported for the backports ppa though.
<viewer|81256> Well that's a shame... I read that KDE devs will be focusing on stability and performance for Plasma 5.8, will you (Kubuntu Devs) do the same for the next release? I think that the priority should be to iron out all possible bugs and performance issues, but I don't know which is the current stage of the development...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #14: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #106: FIXED in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #103: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #260: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #87: STILL FAILING in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/87/
<sitter> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkolab/1.0.2-10ubuntu2 <- this debian revision is rubbish
<sitter> https://packages.qa.debian.org/libk/libkolab.html
<sitter> revision is -3
<sitter> at the most
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #15: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #232: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #182: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #197: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #199: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #200: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #198: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #88: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/31/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Santa 5.26 completed overnight as far as it is going to get without fixes
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> even then, only by leaving the retry script on looping
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/84/
<jimarvan> good morning guys
<jimarvan> finally some rest today afternoon :)
<jimarvan> wow coming back from holidays, it was so much work needed -.-
<jimarvan> how are things going? :)
<acheronuk> slow
<soee_> ahoneybun: Deus Ex: Mankind Divided is coming to Mac and Linux this year. Embrace what you've become.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/53/
<soee_> !info gapicore
<ubottu> Package gapicore does not exist in yakkety
<soee_> !info gapicore5
<ubottu> Package gapicore5 does not exist in yakkety
<acheronuk> !libkf5gapicore5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libkf5gapicore5
<acheronuk> !info libkf5gapicore5
<ubottu> libkf5gapicore5 (source: libkgapi): core library to integrate with Google service APIs. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.0-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 51 kB, installed size 196 kB
<acheronuk> soee_: that? ^
<mamarley> acheronuk: I noticed that all the amd64 builds of 5.26 succeeded, so I decided to go ahead and install it.  So far, so good. :)  I will let you guys know if I find anything.
<mamarley> I can confirm that it fixes the plasma transparency issue though. :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: I was pondering whether to try that on amd64 :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: :D http://i.imgur.com/OBka5o9.png
<mamarley> w00t!
<acheronuk> issue to sort, but progress considering was a 2 version jump and merging in kubuntu_unstable
<mamarley> Great job :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #138: FIXED in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #255: FIXED in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/255/
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> lots of fixes lately! :)
<jimarvan> how is yakete going?
<acheronuk> there is progress.....
<jimarvan> :)
<jimarvan> ye that installer issue, I need to have a look at it quickly
<jimarvan> is there any "really" big issue for the release?
<acheronuk> not sure if blaze & ahoneybun are still looking at it?
<jimarvan> ye they were
<jimarvan> yesterday afternoon I had to go help a friend of mine because of the heavy rain she had problems in her house
<acheronuk> yeah, but I don't know current status
<jimarvan> so I did not have time
<jimarvan> I will check it tonight, and I will ask them too! :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: you saying I need to prep a debdiff?
<jimarvan> other than that? everything going smooth?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: the rest is good to go?
<tsimonq2> jimarvan: somewhat :)
<acheronuk> jimarvan: a blank installer slideshow is embarrassing, so I'd call that fairly big
 * tsimonq2 snoozes alarm and gets 15 more mins of zzzZZZzzz o/
<jimarvan> got that acheronuk
<jimarvan> I will work on it
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: if apps go in with a FFe I *think* that wouldn't be needed
<jimarvan> plenty of time before lock out hehe
<jimarvan> simon what time is it there?
<jimarvan> he went to sleep hehe
<jimarvan> back to work, talk to you soon! :)
<tsimonq2> eh screw it
<tsimonq2> I'm up
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: sorry
<tsimonq2> jimarvan: 5:51 AM. bus picks up at 6:45 AM, I get to school for 7, then first class starts at 7:30
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: np, unrelated to your pings :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: good
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: where is an example of an FFe we've had to do?
<jimarvan> cannot wait for the next podcast!!!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<santa_> acheronuk: hi
<acheronuk> santa_: afternoon :)
<santa_> I think we could stage 5.26 for xenial
<santa_> If you give me ~1 hour I will patch something in KA and we could proceed, it's going to be much less time consuming than what we did yesterday
<acheronuk> we *could* do. can you give an opinion on the state of it for YY?
<acheronuk> ~ 1hr works for me :)
<santa_> we will have to fix some small issues with symbols files
<santa_> we can do this without breaking builds for xenial
<santa_> (if we stage it for xenial at the same time)
<acheronuk> yes I gathered, as it seems some out of syncness between architectures due to CI being amd64 only. looked at debian for kio for example and the have the middle ground for say kio with the MISIING being marked as depreciated rather than removed as I think clive or scarlett did
<acheronuk> oops repeating myself ^^
<acheronuk> but that even though I said it twice
<jimarvan> hey santa_
<acheronuk> santa_: so yes, do Xenial if you think it's not going to take too long
 * acheronuk needs coffee to combat results of a couple of late nights
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> try mountain tea!
<santa_> acheronuk: yeah I think we can stage today and fix the orages in status pages tomorrow
<acheronuk> mountain tea? is that really a real something?
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. I am a little anxious to get YY done, but I guess that is ok. the beta freeze isn't quite the blocker on FFe submission that I feared it was, so it's not as tight for time as I did think
<acheronuk> still I will feel better when YY is down along with plasma rebuild so we can get maximum testing done
<acheronuk> *is done
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, we are good to go
<santa_> I have 3 inoffensive patches for KA
<acheronuk> santa_: 10 mins time? just eating now
<santa_> no prob
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: Hi
<acheronuk> santa_: just about ok when you are
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, proceed?
<santa_> connected to the shared shell aready
* santa_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety f. freeze | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.7.4 Y,X-STAGING, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 Y-STAGING, X-STAGING / FW 5.26 Y-STAGING & X-STAGING 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS / Qt 5.7 KCI, 5.6.1 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.5.1, X-ARCHIVE | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<santa_> 5.26 staged for xenial
<acheronuk> building anyway....
<acheronuk> cool. thanks santa :)
<ahoneybun> I've not had a look at it in a week or so
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: 
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: ok. thanks
 * ahoneybun wonders if we are going to even bother putting the Kubuntu logo in that new login screen
<ahoneybun> anyone know that the Wire is down?
<ahoneybun> well that it is set for the default index.html page
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: the new plasma 5.8 sddm login? (blue one)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The black screen
<tsimonq2> santa_: so I'm confused
<tsimonq2> FW 5.26 Y-STAGING & X-STAGING 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS
<tsimonq2> which one is which?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ooh can I stage 5.7.95? (please daddy, can I drive? - six year old) :P
<acheronuk> no betas :P
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ooh ooh can I create Kubuntu Staging Staging Plasma? XD
<acheronuk> I waiting for someone to post the link to the release announcement. ;)
<tsimonq2> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.7.95.php
<acheronuk> there you go. you beat soee_ to it :D
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: but ooh can I? :D
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: can I make Kubuntu Staging Staging Plasma? 
 * tsimonq2 wants to stage all the things :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what was up with KDE Applications 16.08.1 again?
<tsimonq2> waiting on FFe for 16.04.3, right?
<tsimonq2> wait a minute
<tsimonq2> what the hell?
<tsimonq2> "July 12, 2016. Today KDE released the third stability update for KDE Applications 16.04. This release contains only bugfixes and translation updates, providing a safe and pleasant update for everyone."
<tsimonq2> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> nvm
<tsimonq2> "June 14, 2016. Today KDE released the second stability update for KDE Applications 16.04. This release contains only bugfixes and translation updates, providing a safe and pleasant update for everyone."
<tsimonq2> "May 10, 2016. Today KDE released the first stability update for KDE Applications 16.04. This release contains only bugfixes and translation updates, providing a safe and pleasant update for everyone."
<tsimonq2> we'd be going from 15.12.3 to 16.04.3
<acheronuk> yes
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: do we already have the packaging in place?
 * tsimonq2 checks the staging PPA
<tsimonq2> yes ok
<tsimonq2> cool, makes things a tad bit easier
<acheronuk> rebuild needed for new frameworks when that is done
<acheronuk> *against new frameworks
<tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/1547571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1547571 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Meta" [Critical,Fix committed]
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'd want to type something up and get it good to go for everyone to look at during Kubuntu Ninja/Developer Meeting tomorrow
<tsimonq2> s/tmorrow/on Saturday/
<tsimonq2> *tomorrow
<tsimonq2> ahhhhhh
<acheronuk> hmm. perhaps something like that. I had a brief search, but must have missed that one.
 * tsimonq2 throws https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ffe-applications-16.04.3 at acheronuk 
<acheronuk> going to combine that with frameworks? as apps will be built on the new FW is that is good to go for an FFe as well
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what Frameworks version would you suggest?
<valorie> I believe we did that last release as well
<tsimonq2> valorie: talking about bug 1547571 that sgclark filed? ;)
<ubottu> bug 1547571 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Meta" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547571
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: and any reason we're not landing 16.08.1?
<valorie> tsimonq2: yes
<valorie> that was a nail-biter
<valorie> we need to provide assurance that it is well-tested
<valorie> and do it as early as we can manage
<tsimonq2> good idea
<tsimonq2> and it's not the third bugfix like this is
<tsimonq2> I trust we can land 16.08.2 (or whatever it will be on) as soon as Z cycle opens ;)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: FW 5.26, but need to finish it first to confirm it is good to go before including it in the FFe
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: then do it ;)
<acheronuk> by that I mean should hopefully know by tomorrow
<acheronuk> ZZ shoudl be good if we can get YY out of the way
<valorie> gosh I'm missing Philip and Clive in this discussion
<tsimonq2> valorie: this was the plan all along, wasn't it?
<acheronuk> valorie: yes, ASAP, but also don't want to get bounced into attempting unwise things, so.......
<sgclark> mm yes you do know that every package must be reviewed and approved by a dev?
<valorie> reasonably sure that's the plan, but I'm not a devel
<sgclark> we cannot arbitarily push things to archive
<sgclark> our name is on it and we get reamed if things go bad
<tsimonq2> valorie: if you don't think we should continue, I'll respect that, but we NEED Clive and yofel here then
<valorie> we need them, and don't have them
<sgclark> where are they?
<valorie> so IMO we have to get packaged what we can, test, test, test
<valorie> sgclark: Clive's brother was critically injured
<tsimonq2> sgclark: like I said to valorie, if you don't think we should continue, I'll respect that, but I'm just curious if we can run a bunch of tests that are deployed in the archive locally
<valorie> not sure where Phil is
<tsimonq2> for example installability tests against all the packages in the archive
<tsimonq2> so we can minimize (or hopefully completely exterminate) any issues going into the archive
<sgclark> you have such tests?
<acheronuk> rock -> US <- hard place
<valorie> sgclark: any chance you can make the ninja meeting?
<tsimonq2> awesome reading - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<tsimonq2> we have http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<tsimonq2> if we can run that locally against all the packages, we're golden
<sgclark> then run them. but you still have to get everything approved, generally by release manager. So the question is, do you have a working archive right now?
<sgclark> valorie: doubt it, I move next week
<tsimonq2> sgclark: what's your definition of "working archive"?
<valorie> ok
<sgclark> working archive is what has passed proposed and you have a working iso
<tsimonq2> we're waiting on soee_ and ahoneybun (I think) to fix the slideshow transition to Qt 5
<valorie> hmmm, unsure about the current state of the ISO
<sgclark> aka I would not try to push a pile of new packages a wewek before release if no one can check them to push to archive
<tsimonq2> s/wewek/month/ :P
<sgclark> oh a month? well still kinda pushing it
<tsimonq2> we've had this in the PPA for a month...
<sgclark> KDE has hundreds of packages which makes release time a nightmare
<sgclark> please understand that I am not in the loop
<acheronuk> sgclark: Plasma 5.7.2 with FW 5.24 and apps 115.12.3 in the yakkety archive
<sgclark> are they ready for review?
<acheronuk> apps *15.12.3
<sgclark> been tested? feedback?
<tsimonq2> unsure on that part sgclark 
<tsimonq2> I'd assume so
<sgclark> never assume...
<sgclark> never ends well
<tsimonq2> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<acheronuk> sgclark: people including myself have been using the apps for quite some time
<valorie> I think I finally have time to test in my VM
<tsimonq2> could we please get testing on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications to make sure it can go in the archive?
<valorie> tsimonq2: does that have the necessary frameworks, or is there staging-frameworks as well?
<sgclark> ok, well timing is rather crummy as I move next week. but let me see what I can do. We want fraameworks in first... so this is all done and tested?
<acheronuk> sgclark: clivejo asked me to stage new plasma 5.7.x as updates to go in
<tsimonq2> valorie, sgclark: checking if frameworks is a dep now
<santa_> hi, I'm back
 * sgclark *drowns*
<acheronuk> sgclark: and people want new frameworks to go with that, so are statging those, but no assuming that will get and FFe, but are hoping
<sgclark> lets start with frameworks..
<sgclark> ugh
<acheronuk> I know
<santa_> sgclark: what we would like to do before anything is uploading the 4 frameworks failing to build because of gcc 6
<sgclark> what people want and get are two different things
<santa_> 5.26 is not ready yet, but it will be soon
<valorie> isn't that the truth
<acheronuk> sgclark: new is being staged, but I'm not assuming it will get in
<sgclark> santa_: upload failing builds? surely you meant fixes for failing builds?
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule says : sept 
<valorie> 22
<valorie> September 22nd
<valorie> ￼ Final Beta Freeze, ￼ Final Beta
<valorie> that gives us one week
<tsimonq2> sgclark, santa_, valorie, acheronuk: do you think it would be worth it seeing if a release team member would be able to work with us here? I mean, why go through all the trouble if they won't let us land this before release?
<santa_> sgclark: they are failing now, but we want to upload fixed versions, I'm talking about 4 framewroks from 5.24
<sgclark> oh good grief
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<santa_> tsimonq2: even if we don't pass the ffe the work we are doing is worth it
<sgclark> tsimonq2: they will if all is tested by a dev. at this time it seems to not be the case. Lets take small steps I am not in the loop
<tsimonq2> ok
<sgclark> ok santa_ are these fixes that need pushed somewhere for me to look?
<santa_> sgclark: the affected frameworks are kjs, ksjembed, khtml and and kdelibs4support, the fixes are available in git/kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<sgclark> ok lets start there
<acheronuk> yes, good
<sgclark> so I presume they need pushed to archive?
<sgclark> santa_: ^
<santa_> sgclark: yes. note that I tested the patches recently in a couple of ppas so you can see I aint fooling you
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/kde-test-bad
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/kde-test-good
<santa_> -bad is a rebuild without the patches
 * valorie goes afk for a few mins
<tsimonq2> o/ valorie 
<santa_> -good is a rebuild with the patches
<sgclark> santa_: great thank you
<santa_> acheronuk: I had an idea to get the 5.26 status paages at the same time for xenial and yakkety
<sgclark> ok I need to boot over to Kubuntu all my packaging magic is set up there. brb
<santa_> acheronuk: do you have write permissions on the cron file for the status pages?
<santa_> I mean in the server doing that
<santa_> look at the file etc_cron.d_kubuntu-ppa-build-status.example from kubuntu-automation
<acheronuk> santa_: no. that is on Riddles weegie I think?
<santa_> oh
<acheronuk> Riddell I mean
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm not working on the slideshow atm
<acheronuk> but he's not far away. sure can get something sorted
<santa_> ok, I think it's just having 2 conf files and adding a new cron entry
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /me has low hopes on that
<santa_> one with the conf file for yakkety, other with the conf file for xenial
<tsimonq2> what are you looking to do santa_ ?
<santa_> tsimonq2: get the status pages updated for 5.26 both for yakkety and xenial
<tsimonq2> santa_: oh that's easy
<santa_> the way we have it only one can be automatically updated
 * tsimonq2 digs up the commit
<tsimonq2> santa_: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=3f44c8966da4d5a3e62e530fa1127219556d0ec0
<santa_> but that commit is not relevant to the status page
<santa_> 4af139f4388412446c1a720f7c67f852a2a06711 and c2f88ae88f17784f900b1c9353900e8af636f336 are
<tsimonq2> oh I see what you mean
<tsimonq2> (maybe)
<acheronuk> Riddell: can an extra cron job be added for the KA/QA status pages, so it can do say track Yakkety and Xenial backport of frameworks at the same time?
<Riddell> acheronuk: sure
<acheronuk> Riddell: thanks, santa_ here was looking at it with KA
<santa_> Riddell: so the thing is just copying frameworks.conf as frameworks-bp.conf and add an extra line in cron for frameworks-bp.conf
<santa_> we might want to do the same with plasma and apps
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /me wonders what would happen if he removed dolphin
<valorie> a bit of gardening is good for the soul and body
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> what?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdelibs4support build #137: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdelibs4support/137/
<sgclark> hah
<valorie> boo
<valorie> failure is such a discouraging word
<tsimonq2> OOH merge failure
<tsimonq2> valorie: I call(ed) all time merge vanguard :P
<tsimonq2> sgclark, santa_: https://paste.kde.org/pd52q0jcj
<tsimonq2> sgclark, santa_: what do you suggest I do?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdelibs4support build #138: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdelibs4support/138/
<valorie> weeeee
<sgclark> kdelibs4support accepted
<sgclark> tsimonq2: that is me breaking things, I am fixing as I go.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #72: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/72/
<sgclark> but
<tsimonq2> sgclark: ok cool :")
<tsimonq2> *:)
<santa_> sgclark: thank you, regading the merge into the _backports branch it seems the chagelog maint trailer was corrupted
<santa_> i.e.
<santa_> -- -- José Manuel Santamaría Lema <panfaust@gmail.com>  Thu, 11 Aug 2016 17:32:11 +0200
<santa_> ++ -- José Manuel Santamaría Le <panfaust@gmail.com>  Thu, 11 Aug 2016 17:32:11 +0200- 
<sgclark> yeah I am fixing. my editor does not like your chars it seems.
<santa_> thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/73/
<sgclark> pft
<acheronuk> santa_: I should be able to change cron jobs fairly soon
<santa_> ok
<sgclark> hmm looks to me that your merge was dropped in https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/bluez-qt/commit/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=e7910753545e8c7d9a3c0383a7b8c02eea76e796
<sgclark> santa_: so you want us to use Steves correct? 
<sgclark> you did the sync, so I assume so, but I never assume..
<santa_> sgclark: yeah, actually mine was better but not worth uploading it again. you don't have to upload that one
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> thx
<santa_> the remaining ones are kjs, kjsembed, kthml
<sgclark> ok, I still have a buggered merge on kdelibs4support
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kjs build #718: FAILURE in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjs/718/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/74/
<tsimonq2> ooh, red is an AWESOME color ^__^
<sgclark> no it is rather terrible
<tsimonq2> sgclark: I guess sarcasm can't be conveyed over IRC, can it? :P
<sgclark> because backports are being done before crap is in archive, but whatever.
<santa_> sgclark: don't worry very much about the merges, we can fix them later. as longs as contents of the _archive branch are accurate we are fine for now
<sgclark> yeah archive is fine
<sgclark> backports branches not so much
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kjs build #719: FIXED in 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjs/719/
<santa_> sgclark: ok, don't worry, I will work with rik and simon to fix them later
<acheronuk> rik = me
<sgclark> santa_: maybe if you fix that line I broke with your name, that is the one killing me
<santa_> sgclark: no prob go ahead with the rest of the 5.24 broken frameworks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #75: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/75/
<sgclark> kjs accepted. armhf failed for kdelibs4support
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_khtml build #736: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_khtml/736/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_khtml build #737: STILL FAILING in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_khtml/737/
<sgclark> khtml accepted, armhf also failed for kjs
<sgclark> santa_: armhf seems to be an issue
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_khtml build #738: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_khtml/738/
<santa_> sgclark: hmm, says here kdelibs4support was built successfully for armhf
<sgclark> hmm odd ok, my email just likes to scare me then
<sgclark> check kjs
<acheronuk> that did fail https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kjs/5.24.0-0ubuntu2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kjsembed build #711: FAILURE in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjsembed/711/
<santa_> indeed, there are some optional symbols not marked as optional
<santa_> going to fix it...
<sgclark> kjsembed accepted
<sgclark> I think that is it?
<sgclark> well until kjs is fixed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kjsembed build #712: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjsembed/712/
<acheronuk> ty :)
<sgclark> np
<mparillo> I see a call for testers?
<sgclark> ok back to work santa_ please ping me when kjs is ready
<tsimonq2> mparillo: yes :)
<sgclark> mparillo: yes
<tsimonq2> mparillo: please add https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications and https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks
<tsimonq2> and test! :D
<sgclark> also would be good to blog for testers, I find that works wonders
<tsimonq2> sgclark: you have access? I'd love to write these things ;)
<mparillo> sgclark: I used to do that, got some grief, and now the wire is off-line.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> wait a min
<mparillo> Can you have apps and frameworks from staging without plasma?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: you gonna test too? :D
<ahoneybun> I don't remember anyone getting "grief" over the wire
<tsimonq2> mparillo: yes
<tsimonq2> mparillo: (hopefully)
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: I'm already on YY what else do you watn!!!
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I want you to fix the website, that's what I want
<tsimonq2> since you asked :P
<ahoneybun> mparillo: it just did not make since to have 2 different places with the same info
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: go bug someone else, not helping with that
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: then fix the trello
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: nothing is broken
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: i386 if FW is not fixed yet, not that there should many to test that
<ahoneybun> mparillo: a good idea to use the Wire for if we are keeping the hosting and domain is for Developer spotlight
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: several things are broken, you just aren't seeing it
<sgclark> what?!
<ahoneybun> I don't have a stick up my... about little stuff either
<ahoneybun> sgclark: Que!!!
<acheronuk> mparillo: plasma 5.7.5 is in staging as well, but expect a rebuild on that if you try it
<sgclark> ok did not mean to ruffle feathers. I just found it useful..
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: just so you know, you have access to make cards and changes
<ahoneybun> sgclark: the Wire?
<sgclark> what about wire?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: well if YOU no longer want to work on something, it's YOUR responsibility to remove yourself from the card
<sgclark> I blogged on my personal blog
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #183: UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/183/
<sgclark> wow
<ahoneybun> sgclark: ruffle feathers?
<tsimonq2> don't tell other people to do what you should be doing ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: really want to pick a fight about this ?
<sgclark> I sense anger. chill out all. 
<sgclark> I can go do things in happier places.
<ahoneybun> sgclark: sorry 
<ahoneybun> we do enjoy seeing you here
<tsimonq2> no it's not me, ahoneybun doesn't like when I ask him to do anything
<sgclark> cool, so be happy, be merry. And I will help when I can.
<tsimonq2> (emphasis on ask)
<sgclark> well then move on. This is all volunteer.
<ahoneybun> sgclark: that's all that we can ask from anyone here
<sgclark> no obligations
<ahoneybun> when we have time
<santa_> sgclark: https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kjs/+merge/305889
<santa_> this should do the trick
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: but when you say you'll do something, do it. Yes I may have jokingly poked you a few more times than I should, but jeez. Chill out.
<sgclark> and to be clear by move on I just mean from asking.
<ahoneybun> I don't take it as joking
<ahoneybun> but anyway
 * ahoneybun need beer
 * acheronuk needs a double Jack Daniels
<ahoneybun> sadly I don't like whiskey
<ahoneybun> a fact I learned at akademy XD
<santa_> acheronuk: https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdelibs4support/+merge/305890
<sgclark> santa_: silly question, is there a way to merge this in the revew page?
<sgclark> review*
<santa_> sgclark: according to rik no
<sgclark> well boo
<santa_> apparently it's not implemented for git yet
<sgclark> ok be a min then
<valorie> good grief
<santa_> you can just add the remote and merge/push
 * valorie just ran listadmin, so there are some posts on kub-devel
<acheronuk> santa_: done
<acheronuk> or maybe not
<santa_> apparently not yet in the repo
<acheronuk> not. small typo.
<acheronuk> is sgclark doing that now? I don't want to clash
<sgclark> yeah already pushed, did not do it that way though
<sgclark> so my guess is it will not trigger the merged email or close the merge :(
<mparillo> OK, I sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma [kde-applications framworks]
<mparillo> 456 packages to go.
<acheronuk> nope on the merge. LP clearly doesn't pick that change up
<sgclark> but it does if you add remote?
<acheronuk> git clone kubuntu:kdelibs4support; cd kdelibs4support; git checkout kubuntu_yakkety_backports; git remote add panfaust lp:~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdelibs4support; git fetch panfaust; git merge panfaust/work; git push; cd ..
<acheronuk> does if I do that ^^
<acheronuk> if that's what you mean
<sgclark> acheronuk: ty
<acheronuk> santa_: you wanted to fix FW 5.26 tomorrow?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #95: FIXED in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/95/
<valorie> weee
<santa_> acheronuk: yeah, we need time to fix all the oranges, but we could fix kio today so we get the remaining i386 builds unblocked
<sgclark> dinnertime. ping me if anything else needs merged. I think I got all the current stuff done
<acheronuk> santa_: if you like
<ahoneybun> sgclark: while your still here, do you still want to be on the website? if so still as a developer?
<acheronuk> sgclark: Thank you :)
<tsimonq2> sgclark: good stuff! :D
<tsimonq2> (everyone take a shot of whatever drink you'd like :P)
<sgclark> ahoneybun: yes please, it was not my intension to disappear into thin air, but my job come #1 one priority..
<sgclark> is priority, you know what I mean. anyway, yes.
<valorie> \o/
<ahoneybun> sgclark: thanks :)
<ahoneybun> everyone just needs some time off
<ahoneybun> as you say this is all volunteer
<santa_> sgclark: apparently kjs is still not properly fixed in git
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: The Yakkety Yak isn't sleeping :P
<santa_> sgclark: go have dinner, ping me when you are back and we will figure it out
<acheronuk> oh, did get a merge email in the end. maybe it just takes LP longer to detect that way
<acheronuk> santa_: kio then?
<mparillo> OK, Kinfocenter reports Plasma at 5.7.5, Frameworks at 5.26.0, and Qt at 5.6.1
<mparillo> The default theme makes it hard to read the title bar on the Kinfocenter menu when focus is not on that window.
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, I have a patch removing the involved symbols but I want to make sure this is not an abi break first
<ahoneybun> heyo jderose
<mparillo> Dolphin and rekonq start normally. What is that new icon on the title bar just to the right of the small app icon?
<acheronuk> mparillo: not sure what you mean?
<mparillo> To pick on konversation, I see the blue box with the white megaphone, then a small open circle, then the channel name-Konversation in the top left of my window.
<sgclark> santa_: I just did the merge properly, let me know if that is not enough ( kjs )
<valorie> the small open circle is a toggle -- all desktops, or only this one
<valorie> should only show up if you have more than one
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/184/
<santa_> sgclark: I think it would work as it is now but you have to upload the ubuntu4 version
<acheronuk> valorie: mparillo I have the toggle all desktops and and keep above icons there because I put them there., but the decorations defaults to that now.
<sgclark> I just did
<sgclark> was accepted
<sgclark> probably building
<santa_> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-16
<santa_> acheronuk: I have serious doubts about the kio symbol, please stand by...
<acheronuk> debain marked them optional=deprecated
<acheronuk> clive I think just dropped them
<acheronuk> maybe
<acheronuk> no, got marked (arch=i386) as presumably was KCI build
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #664: SUCCESS in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/664/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #646: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/646/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #76: FIXED in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/76/
<acheronuk> santa_: if this is going to be a while, then perhaps tomorow
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: don't capitalize last names please (with the exception of Ovidiu-Florin), my IRC nick isn't acheronuk, my blog is here: http://tsimonq2.net/blog/ , Rik should be noted as a ninja, sgclark might want to have Packager added to her description, it's sgclark not sgclack, Clive should be noted as a ninja as well, and here's a 512x512 hackergotchi: http://img.ctrlv.in/img/16/09/16/57db3fe86c7e
<tsimonq2> b.png
<santa_> acheronuk: I have the impression this is an abi break, but I also have the impression we can safely pretend it's not
<tsimonq2> this link actually: http://img.ctrlv.in/img/16/09/16/57db3fe86c7eb.png
<santa_> so I'm testing the patch and will fill a merge request very soon
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: oh, and organize alphabetically ;)
<tsimonq2> (or in some other order that makes sense
<tsimonq2> )
<sgclark> yeah packager added makes sense for me
<sgclark> and +1 to not capitalizing the last names
<santa_> acheronuk: https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kio/+merge/305894
<acheronuk> santa_: ok
<santa_> that will make the package build unblocking the rest of i386, I will let you know if I realize that the patch is wrong
<santa_> for now lets bet it's correct to do this
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #185: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #13: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/13/
<santa_> sgclark: regarding the rest of the uploads I think the idea is trying to get frameworks 5.26 plasma 5.7.5 and apps 16.04.3 but we need to finish the last bits, we will work on it tomorrow and this weekend, we will let you know when everything is ready to be uploaded to the archive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/18/
<santa_> by the way
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: ¿Tú hablas Español?
<santa_> sgclark: btw do you have an example of any previous FFE?
<santa_> tsimonq2: claro
<sgclark> well
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol santa_
<sgclark> it all has to be reviewed, I am not blindly uploading massive amounts of apps 
<santa_> sure
<sgclark> of course this all comes at a time I am moving, but I will try my best..
<santa_> ok, thank you very much for your help
<sgclark> sure np
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks sgclark :)
<sgclark> I thought I said several times to ping me for help, but no one ever did..
<acheronuk> + 1 for the thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: I'm in Spanish 2 in school, so I can have basic conversation, feel free to throw in some Spanish when you are talking to me in the future :D
<acheronuk> sgclark: I thought you had pretty much left
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Me too
<sgclark> as far as FFe all I have done is filed the mass FFe and ask around for approval
<santa_> tsimonq2: sin problema
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<sgclark> I had a life explosion and a job all at once. I never left, just life..
<acheronuk> sgclark: know *some* of that, but noted
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Good to know :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /me does not listen
<sgclark> I will never be able to put in the hours I once did, but I can help bits here and there now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: which country are you in?
<sgclark> I know the answer to that!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If you were in Spain I think I could use vosotros :P
<santa_> tsimonq2: spain. allways spain
<sgclark> so are we good on kf5 fixes then? santa_
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yay! I can be American in Spanish. :P
<acheronuk> santa_: ok, so new kio upload
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: vosotros = "y'all" right?
<sgclark> and FFe is another thing that core devs will *require* a sign off on generally release manager but if he is unavailable I might be enough.
<sgclark> big might
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> yeah
<acheronuk> santa: why does gbp-ppa download the full tarball set when I just want kio?
<valorie> I very much hope that yofel's health improves and he's able to help out soon
<tsimonq2> oh, that's why?
<tsimonq2> I din't know why he was out...
<tsimonq2> *didn't
<valorie> yes, he left Akademy early in a lot of pain
<santa_> sgclark: the contents of the _archive branches seem ok, if we need anything else we will let you know
<sgclark> ok
<tsimonq2> 08:00:13 PM < ximion> maxy: I am thinking of following upstream in SDDM and moving the DM back to vt1
<tsimonq2> 08:00:45 PM < ximion> GDM also went that way, and it makes quite a lot of ense to have it there, since nothing is reserving the first 6 ttys anymore
<tsimonq2> 08:01:14 PM < ximion> and consistency between the two major DMs on this matter would be useful
<tsimonq2> fun fun fun
<tsimonq2> that's in Debian's channel
<santa_> acheronuk: mmm, that's a bug
<santa_> I didn't think about that
<santa_> ok. so I will have to rewrite the stuff to download the tarballs to get them individually
<ahoneybun> I'm just leaving the capitalize last names as is
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: looks fine like that to me
<ahoneybun> not sure what is the issue with it
<santa_> acheronuk: added that issue to my notes. I plan to work on some things for KA tomorrow
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: PMSL at Simons blog link
<ahoneybun> PMSL?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: nobody prints their name like that (except for Ovidiu-Florin's name, which should be kept_
<tsimonq2> *kept)
<tsimonq2> PMSL? huh?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: please change that
 * ahoneybun wants to have some fub
<ahoneybun> lol
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: please change it
<valorie> it's just a stylistic thing
<santa_> tsimonq2: yes. I'm uncomfortable that you use the same word (you) for "tú" and "vosotros". it's confusing sometimes
<tsimonq2> ok good
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: but yes, Ninja for me if you don't mind to match the others
<valorie> not worth fighting about
<tsimonq2> I see santa_ 
<valorie> tsimonq2: not sure why ovidiu-florin has his surname in all caps
<santa_> you have also other cool features in Spanish, such as the use of the '¿' symbol
<santa_> you can nest questions with that
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. noted as well
<valorie> but if we all do, it doesn't stand out
<tsimonq2> santa_: N YAY :D
<santa_> valorie: I think french people does that too
<santa_> and sometimes they put the family name before the name
<santa_> so they use the caps lock to resolve the thing
<tsimonq2> santa_: that's English too. Quigley, Simon is proper in some cases
<santa_> very weird
<santa_> tsimonq2: yeah, with a ','
<valorie> surnames are weird anyway
 * tsimonq2 nods
<santa_> this way you now in advance the order is reversed
<valorie> zimmerman is my husband's surname
<valorie> and I gave up mine/my father's
<valorie> the spanish do that better
<santa_> that form "family name. name" is also used in Spanish too
<ahoneybun> not touching the site anymore
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: who can?
<ahoneybun> not anymore today
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, so continue tomorrow with fw/plasma/apps?
<ahoneybun> I'm not sorting them as it seems to break things
<acheronuk> santa_: yes. I'm just setting the retry script to make sure it all builds in good time (what will build)
<acheronuk> santa_: any idea when you are free tomorrow? afternoon unless after 3pm UTC could be out for me, but that is uncertain.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #138: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #144: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #164: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/164/
<santa_> acheronuk: I will try to wake up soon, I will ping you when I'm around ok?
<santa_> I'm having some trouble to sleep lately, might be a broken rib, but who knows
<acheronuk> santa_: yep. we will sort something out
<acheronuk> santa_: ouch. I know how that feels, and how hard that makes sleeping!
<acheronuk> talking of which, I must say goodnight.
<acheronuk> Thanks all :D
<valorie> niters you two
<santa_> good night
<valorie> thanks for all your work today
<acheronuk> np
<tsimonq2> night
<tsimonq2> valorie: wow, almost 2:30 AM for them
<tsimonq2> well no it might be 3:30 AM for Jose
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> needed to ask acheronuk some4thing
<acheronuk> back to say one thing
<tsimonq2> oh good that worked out ;)
<acheronuk> santa_: 11am-2pm UTC is out for me
<ahoneybun> mgrasslin is talking about helping get 5.8 into 16.04
<ahoneybun> should I reply on reddit about the talk of a plan to skip 5.7 minor releases and more to 5.8?
<ahoneybun> *move
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: that was not a plan. just musings on what I thought might end up being a good idea.
<acheronuk> at the time.
<ahoneybun> mm ok just trying to keep people in the loop
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I'm here as well and can also provide some feedback ;)
<acheronuk> we will want 5.8 for 16.04 all the same.
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: whether we go though 5.7.x or not to get there
 * ahoneybun get's water
<tsimonq2> for backports? yeah
<acheronuk> or not
<tsimonq2> I agree with acheronuk 
 * ahoneybun clocks out
<valorie> last minute packages will be a problem unless sgclark and yofel both on board
<acheronuk> valorie: 5.8 backport for xenial I think we are talking about
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I would love that, but YY is most important
<tsimonq2> Yakkety
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> YY
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /kicks his Kodi box
<acheronuk> valorie: exactly, which is why XX backport may end up being 5.8 anyway, if we can't spare the time for now due to YY
<valorie> yep
<acheronuk> ok really really really goodnight now :D
<tsimonq2> night ahoneybun 
<tsimonq2> and acheronuk :P
<valorie> weee, just asked for funding for SeaGL
<ahoneybun> mm I forgot about that 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/55/
<ahoneybun> holy crap
<ahoneybun> I have the 11th off!
<valorie> I thought you were coming for LFNW?
<valorie> that's more fun
<ahoneybun> mm I never said for sure
<valorie> ok
<valorie> well, SeaGL would be fun too
<ahoneybun> I have to work with my time
<ahoneybun> well my work
<ahoneybun> *job
<ahoneybun> but that;s not till May next year
<valorie> yup
<ahoneybun> so SeaGL first
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu booth!
<valorie> yup!
<ahoneybun> darn now I need to make those DVD covers...
<valorie> \o/
<ahoneybun> if I can go
<ahoneybun> valorie: share a room?
<valorie> and stickers!
<valorie> well, scarlett and I have one
<ahoneybun> 3D printed coins!
<ahoneybun> mm ok
<valorie> just booked the Silver cloud
<ahoneybun> "I would like to join Valorie Zimmerman and Scarlett Clark from Kubuntu to promote Kubuntu. "
<ahoneybun> XD
<valorie> well, we support all of Ubuntu
<valorie> I always have allllll the ISOs
<valorie> etc.
<ahoneybun> to promote *buntu
<valorie> if wxl shows up, he'll be lubuntu
<valorie> remind him, and ask if he wants to share a room
<valorie> he's awesome
 * tsimonq2 double takes
<ahoneybun> wxl: ping
<tsimonq2> valorie: yes he's great :)
<ahoneybun> lol
<tsimonq2> I've figured out wxl's online schedule by now. He works a 9 to 5 but has a morning meeting every day taking about an hour. He's on by around 10 AM PDT, then is around until 5-5:30 PDT
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: expect a pong then :P
<valorie> tsimonq2: he's come up to LFNW and helped at a table before
<tsimonq2> :D
<ahoneybun> valorie: where are you staying?
<santa_> valorie, ahoneybun: do you still have issues with the doodle poll? if yes I could re-create it as public
<valorie> the Silver Cloud Hotel
<ahoneybun> I've not looked tbh santa_
<valorie> santa_: I'll look again, sec
<ahoneybun> wow pricely
<tsimonq2> santa_: duermes!
<tsimonq2> :P
<santa_> tsimonq2: todavía no
<tsimonq2> santa_: ¿Por qué?
<tsimonq2> santa_: tener que duermes :P
<valorie> santa_: working I think
 * tsimonq2 doesn't know if the grammar on that last one is correct
<santa_> tsimonq2: por nada en particular, dentro de poco ya voy
<santa_> s/tener que duermes/tienes que dormir/
<tsimonq2> ahh yes
<tsimonq2> that's better ;)
<santa_> valorie: but have you filled it?
<valorie> filling now
<tsimonq2> santa_: bien...
<ahoneybun> valorie: sent my request as well
 * ahoneybun blesses his html and css sent
<ahoneybun> wxl: if your going to SeaGL and I get approved want to share a room?
<valorie> santa_: filled
<santa_> valorie: I see. thank you very much
<valorie> we may have to hold the meeting with only 3, and that's OK
<santa_> k
 * ahoneybun checks mail
<ahoneybun> mm still need a invite
<ahoneybun> I should be around at 3pm to 4pm tomorrow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #145: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/145/
<ahoneybun> need to drive the roommate around  at some point
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #139: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/252/
<ahoneybun> santa_ and valorie
<santa_> ahoneybun: https://doodle.com/poll/iu9e6xnfgubt9fqqaeh2pu6u/private?tmail=poll_invitecontact_participant_invitation&tlink=pollbtn
<santa_> does that work?
<santa_> ok I will send a mail with that link just in case someone else didn't get the invite mail
<santa_> thank you for filling it
<santa_> good night :)
<valorie> sweet dreams
<tsimonq2> good night o/
<valorie> and to you, Simon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #103: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/103/
<valorie> weeeee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #124: FIXED in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #61: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #111: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #114: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #114: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #57: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klettres build #114: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klettres/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #111: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube build #109: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #109: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #114: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_user-manager build #120: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_user-manager/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #109: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #120: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #110: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #108: FAILURE in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #114: FAILURE in 9 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #115: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets build #113: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalcore build #109: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalcore/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #118: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbreakout build #114: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #109: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #112: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #61: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klettres build #115: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klettres/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #110: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #102: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #115: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_user-manager build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_user-manager/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #115: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #111: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbreakout build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalcore build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalcore/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #123: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #112: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #124: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #95: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #165: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #120: FIXED in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #48: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_step build #113: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_step/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #55: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker build #115: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #93: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #104: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_step build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_step/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #103: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #15: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #87: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #74: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_muon build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_muon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #89: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_muon build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_muon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #92: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #88: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #16: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/16/
<jose> tsimonq2: I was in CA, it was 6:30pm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #93: FIXED in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #104: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #129: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #115: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #221: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #82: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #222: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #105: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #223: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #83: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #98: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/98/
<jimarvan> Good morning peeps
<acheronuk> morining
<yofel> moin
<acheronuk> yofel: good morning :)
<yofel> tsimonq2: tty1 is actually the default for SDDM when running under systemd. We just have a bunch of things that kind of enforces tty7, so running it at tty1 causes multiple vt switches, which is rather annoying.
<yofel> maybe that has improved though
 * yofel mentally throws 'get yourself a bouncer' notes at ximion
<yofel> actually, that might just be an ubuntu thing, as debian e.g. doesn't set vt.handoff=7 by default and such
 * acheronuk wonders how he managed without the BNC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #131: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #99: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #201: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #199: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #14: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #40: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/40/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, morning :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #41: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #86: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #23: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/23/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as I said last night, I will shortly be unavilable until 2-3pm UTC. after that, most things/times should be ok with small re-arrangements
<acheronuk> Umm... 2-3pm UK time actually which is UTC+1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #28: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/28/
 * acheronuk grumbles at timezones
<mparillo> I used to use update manager to untick PPAs I have added. Is update manager no more? I see Discover has an update section, but when I click on the hamburger to Configure Sources I cannot seem to untick the PPAs, only delete them.
<mparillo> I do not know if it is theming, but it no longer seems to follow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> mparillo: not sure. I avoid discover. If I really need to use a GUI then edit in terminal, I do 'sudo software-properties-kde' or kdesudo or whatever it is
<acheronuk> mparillo: umm. that says muon discover, which is no more I think? in that form anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa I will speak to you later, ok
<yofel> yes, that page will need an update as discover is seperate now
<yofel> I think it has its own sources editor, but that's not feature complete comared to software-properties (which is what classic muon opens)
<acheronuk> ah. thank you yofel
<acheronuk> right. sadly I have to go for now. :(
<acheronuk> BBL
<santa_> ok
<mparillo> acheronuk: Thank you. I used to initially add PPAs via the command line (something about adding keys IIRC), but once added, I found it convenient to simply tick and untick them. I admit my use case is not one normal users care about. Most will simply add a PPA (say for backports) and leave it enabled.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_muon build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_muon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #114: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #91: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #63: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #116: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #116: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klettres build #116: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klettres/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #82: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_step build #115: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_step/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #117: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #46: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #29: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/29/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> \o/ Hai yofel :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #42: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #43: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/43/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #131: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #128: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #132: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #129: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #125: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #64: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_attica build #124: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_attica/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #102: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #232: UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/232/
<soee_> hiho
<BluesKaj> hi soee_
<Mirv> can someone take a look of ktexteditor supposed one completion autopkgtest regression in yakkety with new qtbase? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/armhf/k/ktexteditor/20160916_033324@/log.gz
<Mirv> or alternatively give an ack on #ubuntu-release that it could be ignored
<Mirv> it's the only subtest of anything that is failing with the new qtbase in proposed, it'd be nice to get the fixes in
<Mirv> there's quite a big time gap to the previous time it was run, so it might be something else, or then the new fix from upstream - https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/153945/ - changes some assumption in the test
<Mirv> oh, ignore that. even though it failed twice, it has now passed o_O
<Mirv> nice, still some test in progress (maybe stuck), but otherwise good
<mparillo> Hiyas BluesKaj. Yesterday a call went out for testers. All three -staging PPAs for YY
<BluesKaj> oh ,really mparillo , I missed that ...was working on on  the rpi most of the day
<BluesKaj> all 3  staging ppas ?
<mparillo> Yessir.
<BluesKaj> ok , can you give me a clue ? :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> There are three staging PPAs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Try all but misc
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well four of you count misc
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *if
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> tsimonq2, ok thanks 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm the one who did the !testers alarm ;)
<mparillo> BluesKaj: From: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging:  
<mparillo>     (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #73: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata build #123: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpty build #121: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpty/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #83: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #127: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #118: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #119: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/119/
<BluesKaj> ok mparillo, I ran all 3 staging ppas and no issues so far except for that annoying apt-xapian updater that runs everytime I reboot, even if I haven't added or removed any packages since the last session. it's becoming a pet peeve with me, using up all my resouirces for the fist 5 mins after booting ,...basically aparlyzed
<BluesKaj> paralyzed
<BluesKaj> on both yakkety and xenial btw
<mamarley> I too am using all the staging PPAs and haven't had any issues.
<BluesKaj> even ran the misc ppa , but there was nothing there
<acheronuk> minor miracle considering strictly some of it needs rebuilding 
<BluesKaj> well i deleted each ppa after upgrading 
<BluesKaj> individually 
<BluesKaj> super cautious with so many changes :-)
<acheronuk> santa_: hello
<acheronuk> santa_: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kjs/commit/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_yakkety_backports&id=cb20952f5a16f514f5425ec9070b8de16e7e3d18
<acheronuk> for some reason Phil ended up on the latest changelog entry for that, even though he had nothing to do with it. some quirk of the merge I presume
<acheronuk> likewise for a few others I think
<acheronuk> needs correcting if that on the off-chance ever goes near the main archive
<yofel> huh, where am I in that changelog?
<yofel> other than in the tagged version
<acheronuk> yofel: sorry, wrong link from wrong tab
<acheronuk> yofel: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdelibs4support/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_yakkety_backports
<yofel> o.O
<acheronuk> I know!
<yofel> I guess merge + changelog consolidation or so?
<acheronuk> that would be my guess
<yofel> except that I cannot find how that happened when looking at the last commits, wtf
<yofel> oh wait, yes, mis-merge https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdelibs4support/commit/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_yakkety_backports&id=d9c4c5aef88c5b53d59c9fdab498e4a1b59f500a
<santa_> acheronuk: I think you can fix it with dch -r -D UNRELEASED
<yofel> TBH, it doesn't really matter
<acheronuk> I think a few if not all the ones that had 5.24 build fixes from santa_ may be similar
<acheronuk> yofel: certainly not for ppa builds
<yofel> not for archive either, as the "uploader" is pretty random with our workflow
<santa_> let's keep it as it is
<santa_> if we upload to the archive the maint trailer is going to be overriden so no problem
<yofel> just make sure it's visible that I made no changes myself - i.e. all changes have a name above them
<acheronuk> Ok, as long as it is not a big issue. 
<acheronuk> yofel: understood
<santa_> yofel: not sure if its worth it, but could you reconsider adding me to the ninjas team? not having write permissions to git nor to upload to ppas is being a big handicap to work
<santa_> (I'm applying for membership soon anyway)
<yofel> we could think about doing team uploads for automated changelogs, i.e. use "Kubuntu Developers" as uploader.
<yofel> Would - in this case create an empty change though, like in https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdelibs4support/commit/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_yakkety_backports&id=5d3b2b5df922cbe6fcd0127670cf66ee8bceb72c
<santa_> ↑ this commit was fixed later
<acheronuk> urgh!
<yofel> right, just an example
<acheronuk> yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<yofel> santa_: FWIW, I'm +1, but as another developer has to approve as well (which so far nobody volunteered), the council can substitute that (which has been the procedure lately), and there it was decided to tie that to your membership meeting which the KC has to vote on anyway
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #122: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #123: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/123/
<marco-parillo> Last night, I added the three YY staging PPAs, and updated via the command line. I am trying again in a VM, but I tried updating via Discover. I got: Dependency resolution failed The following packages have unmet dependencies:   kde-spectacle: Depends: libkf5kipi-bin (>= 16.04) but it is not going to be installed
<marco-parillo> So, I went back to Konsole, and it seems as if 459 updates were downloaded and are being applied.
<santa_> yofel: maybe I could convince sgclark to get the 2 devs votes needed?
<sgclark> huh?
<yofel> hm, I guess so, she wasn't around much lately so I didn't ask her about the others as she didn't know them
<sgclark> ...
<santa_> sgclark: I was just wondering if I could get into ninjas to get git write permissions + ppa upload permissions
<yofel> I mean Rik and Simon
<santa_> I worked a bit with Scarlett  when she was active here
<sgclark> seems reasonable to me, you have done of work
<yofel> so I can take that as a +1?
<sgclark> yofel: I stated many times to ping me for help, but no one ever did. 
<sgclark> yofel: yes
<yofel> sgclark: well, the question was about being familiar enough with their work to judge their competentness, which I assumed you couldn't say much about. And as you were busy with starting work I went the easy route by asking the council
<yofel> for santa it simply slipped my mind to ask you lately now that you have time again, sorry
<yofel> ok, with +2, let me add him
<santa_> \o/
<sgclark> Well with the new folks, agreed. But I know santa_ and his work. ok grats santa_ :)
<yofel> done.
<yofel> I think you know most of the policies by now. But another reminder to only upload directly to kubuntu-ppa/ppa and kubuntu-ppa/backports on emergencies, otherwise always through -landing + bin-copy
<santa_> thank you very much, you won't regret it
<santa_> I need to leave for ~20 mins brb
<acheronuk> welcome to ninjas santa_ :D
<marco-parillo> Successfully upgraded YY to the three -staging PPAs in a VM. I still think the default windows theming is hard to read for the title bar of windows that do not have focus.
<marco-parillo> Dolphin, Kate, Rekonq, and System Settings all appear to load normally.
<marco-parillo> Looks as if the default windows decorations have changed from breeze to plasik
<mamarley> marco-parillo: Yeah, that happened to me too when I upgraded from 5.6 to 5.7.
<acheronuk> ditto here ^^, and not just on kubuntu. same on chakra and I think neon at some point
<santa_> back
<santa_> acheronuk: do we have the status pages of fw updated for xenial and yakkety at the same time?
<acheronuk> santa_: I haven't look at how to achieve that yet
<santa_> acheronuk: but do you have write permissions on the server who calls the web interface?
<yofel> no, as there's only one cronjob per type
<santa_> yeah but we talked about changing that
<santa_> I mean
<acheronuk> santa_: I do now
<yofel> without me I guess, what was the conclusion?
<santa_> see the cron example file from kubuntu-automation
<yofel> do remember that the cronjob polls LP every 5 minutes, we might not want to do that excessively
<yofel> actually, wasn't that 10 minutes in the past o.O?
<santa_> etc_cron.d_kubuntu-ppa-build-status.example is the cron example file
<santa_> it's set as 15 minutes there, but I don't know how it's set in the actual file
<yofel> current settings:
<yofel> */5 * * * *  cd /home/kubuntu/kubuntu-automation && KUBUNTU_PPA_BUILD_STATUS_CONFIG=./build-status-conf/plasma.conf ./ppa-build-status-cron >> /home/kubuntu/CRONOUT
<yofel> */5 * * * *  cd /home/kubuntu/kubuntu-automation && KUBUNTU_PPA_BUILD_STATUS_CONFIG=./build-status-conf/frameworks.conf ./ppa-build-status-cron >> /home/kubuntu/CRONOUT
<yofel> */5 * * * *  cd /home/kubuntu/kubuntu-automation && KUBUNTU_PPA_BUILD_STATUS_CONFIG=./build-status-conf/applications.conf ./ppa-build-status-cron >> /home/kubuntu/CRONOUT
<santa_> so my idea was adding an extra line to that file
<yofel> those 3
<acheronuk> yes, 5 mins
<santa_> and copy the config file
<santa_> so we would have both build-status-conf/frameworks.conf and build-status-conf/frameworks.conf
<yofel> uh, missed something?
<acheronuk> indeed
<santa_> and the extra line for the above file would be 
<santa_> */5 * * * *  cd /home/kubuntu/kubuntu-automation && KUBUNTU_PPA_BUILD_STATUS_CONFIG=./build-status-conf/frameworks-bp.conf ./ppa-build-status-cron >> /home/kubuntu/CRONOUT
<yofel> -bp ?
<yofel> ah
<acheronuk> backport?
<santa_> yeah
<acheronuk> so normal would be dev release and bp stable
<santa_> yes, right now normal would be yakkety and bp xenial
<acheronuk> that would double jobs if applied across the board, so if something rolled out to plasma and apps as well, we best check with JR that is ok?
<santa_> yeah, checking with him would be nice
<acheronuk> could we set something so that superfluous jobs are not run, or not taken through to completion at least? 
<santa_> what you mean superfluous?
<acheronuk> say backports of plasma and apps when you are not actually staging them
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kemoticons build #116: FIXED in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kemoticons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #114: FIXED in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #107: FIXED in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/107/
<acheronuk> may not be worth the additional level of complexity though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesu build #114: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesu/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpeople build #115: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpeople/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel build #95: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel/95/
<santa_> acheronuk: I don't see anyway to do that, in any case we can have the same issue now
<santa_> I mean lets say apps 16.04.3 are finished now
<santa_> the cron job is still running afair
<acheronuk> santa_: if I saw an easy way to do it, I wouldn't have asked :P
<santa_> yeah, ok. I don't have any idea for that
<santa_> what would be great is if we could run the 6 jobs and forget about it
<santa_> Riddell: ping?
<acheronuk> I'm only thinking of saving load on JRs server. It's a personal one...
<santa_> if the server can't handle the 6 jobs in parallel we could change the timing
<acheronuk> Indeed. I was thinking out loud more than anything. if 6 is ok, then no need
<yofel> sorry, hat to run off
<acheronuk> yofel: np
<yofel> I wouldn't mind adding the jobs now, but with /10, not /5 so the load stays the same
<acheronuk> Considering the speed lately of the LP publisher, switching to a 10 min update on the QA status is a bit by-the-by
<santa_> not exactly
<santa_> to keep the same load we should make it run normal first
<santa_> 5 minutes later -bp
<santa_> and 5 minutes later normal again
<yofel> true
<yofel> I wonder what a reasonable way would be to detect whether the job should actually run
<yofel> an "expires=" time field in the config file?
<acheronuk> [15:24] <acheronuk> could we set something so that superfluous jobs are not run, or not taken through to completion at least? 
<santa_> oh well
<santa_> that would be a way
<santa_> we could set something to disable the job in the conf file like you suggest
<yofel> enabled=true sounds like something people will forget about
<santa_> we can put it at the top of the file
<acheronuk> people still scan down looking for the thing on their mind to change though. 
<yofel> still, I can totally see myself going "hey, we're done with thing, lets forget about the script for... a month?", so I would prefer something that doesn't involve humans
<yofel> date OTOH would be... ctime?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui build #102: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui/102/
<yofel> I wonder if there's a way to ask the API if there was an update, or to deduce that from a small query. I once tried reducing the load by reading the timestamp of the RELEASE file in the archive, but that doesn't get updated on build failures, so doesn't work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #67: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/67/
<yofel> hm, maybe writing out the last-update timestamp and then checking len(getPublishedBinaries(created_since_date=<...>)) > 0
<yofel> I would prefer something that doesn't involve the API though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/68/
<Riddell> santa_: you pung?
<acheronuk> LP API is a mystery I have yet to explore
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #113: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/113/
<yofel> it's a fairly standard JSON REST API, where the python lib abstracts pretty much all of it. The relevant part would be https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#archive to get info about a PPA
<acheronuk> Ah. I have had a VERY brief look, but must have missed that link. thanks
<yofel> we already do as much data caching on the API calls as possible, but I think most of the JSON requests are done on each run
<santa_> Riddell: yes, we wanted know if we could set 6 cron jobs for the ppa status pages in your server
<santa_> Riddell: the idea is working on yakkety and xenial at the same time so it would be nice to get the status pages in parallel
<santa_> Riddell: so ... we have this https://paste.kde.org/pjbeb2vv6 but we would like it to change it like this https://paste.kde.org/pjbeb2vv6 and we were wondering if the server can handle that workload
<yofel> the server can handle that I think
<yofel> I'm more concerned about a LP admin asking where the excessive active polling comes from
<acheronuk> those are both the same paste
<santa_> sorry I meant https://paste.kde.org/pkrvnumum
<santa_> that would be the new cron file ↑
<santa_> yofel: if lp is what you are concerned about I think it won't be so much polling compared to what we have now
<yofel> how would doubling the jobs not do that?
<santa_> I mean the ppa status page for apps already polls the build status of a few hundred packages
<yofel> I mean, we do a lot of caching, so I don't think it's that bad, I just say that we might want to do better
<santa_> yeah, the build logs are cached
<santa_> iirc the build status is checked allways
<yofel> it is
<santa_> so ... what do you want do?
<santa_> * to do?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #109: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #116: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #89: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #119: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/119/
<yofel> I think I'll just enable it, I just ran dstat on the box, and the current load is rather low. Peaks at ~15% CPU and there's a bit of network and disk IO, where most of that is really the disk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #105: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #66: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #127: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/127/
<santa_> ok, let me know when it's done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #123: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #108: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/108/
<yofel> done, I added a 2 minute offset, i.e. 2-57/5 for the new jobs
<santa_> do we have to create the conf files in kubuntu automation or you already did?
<acheronuk> yofel: will you be available for? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-September/010721.html
<acheronuk> Saturday, 17 September 2016 from 20 to 22
<yofel> yes, I'll try to make time
<yofel> santa_: you'll have to create the config files
<acheronuk> That would be fantastic
<santa_> yofel: ok, name must be whatever-bp.conf right?
<yofel> yes, I set the names you proposed
<santa_> pushed
<acheronuk> that looks like both updating to me
<Riddell> sorted?
<santa_> Riddell: yes, sorry for bothering you ;)
<Riddell> de nada
<santa_> gracias :)
<santa_> acheronuk: so we got the stuff we need to work in parallel, now the thing is getting it green
<santa_> once we are done, so you don't miss the big picture, I wanted to touch plasma and apps
<santa_> so at the same time we would stage plasma/apps for xenial too
<santa_> the problem with plasma/apps is the build depends bumping, I'm scheduling here some experiments to show and explain you something tomorrow about it
<acheronuk> I guess so. Don't recall seeing one of those status pages go all green, as not all oranges seem more than just a warning.
<acheronuk> I want to know the rough sate of play with a 3 for saturday meeting if possible
<acheronuk> *state of play
<acheronuk> * all 3
<acheronuk> FFS!
<acheronuk> s/want/think it would be nice
<santa_> acheronuk: if you don't mind I'm going to make kio green, and that's it for me today, feel free to fix more stuff in 5.26. tomorrow before the meeting I would like to work with you on fixing the plasma 5.7.5 build depends
<santa_> so this way I can explain you what's needs to be done before uploading stuff to the archive
<acheronuk> I have already tested bumping those deps locally. I think it worked, but committed nothing. regardless, we shall see what you propose.
<acheronuk> santa_: let me know when you are available tomorrow, when you know yourself :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #85: FIXED in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #73: FIXED in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #95: FIXED in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #65: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/65/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Welcome santa_ :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Thank you Simon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And congrats ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, How's Akonadi coming along? :P<tsimonq2> *runs*
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Didn't have time to see yet
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, How's splitting kdepim coming on?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I can't find the list archive detailing the change. <tsimonq2> <tsimonq2> Thanks for asking! ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> yofel: are you attending the meeting tomorrow?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2016-August/000215.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #74: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/112/
<acheronuk> santa_ or yofel should you happen to pop in. I take it this is good enough to justify adding that overide? https://packaging.neon.kde.org/frameworks/kauth.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=f6d1943500d8052b923dd53c1f0038f4052ad81b
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Thank you so much
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Rik, I will have a look at it tomorrow, but I have the impression that harald did a good and exhaustive investigation of the issue
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, Yes, I'm just asking for small extra reasurance. Don't really doubt Harald's logic
 * ahoneybun wonders why his KDE logo turned into a Plasma logo on it's own
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> /me wonders why bugs aren't filed
<ahoneybun> your not even sure that is a bug
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *you're
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> fair enough
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The issue with filing bugs that I've hit is knowing what to file then under
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> As in what project
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I tried to for kickoff but could not find the right product on b.k.org
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_print-manager build #66: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_print-manager/66/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, It's a subproduct of plasmashell I think if you click through on that?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not sure I thought it was kicker
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, Yes, but the product is PlasmaShell, with the component being Application Launcher (kicker).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_print-manager build #67: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_print-manager/67/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, Like thsi ine I reported https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363337
<ubottu> KDE bug 363337 in Application Menu (Kicker) "Recent docs/history shortcuts in kicker/kickoff fail when clicked with "Could not find any application or handler..." error" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<tsimonq2> sgclark, yofel: are one of you at a computer right now?
<tsimonq2> consider that a ping :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> My issue was that when I moved favorites in kickoff they moved to the wrong places
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've switched to another launcher for now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #77: FAILURE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #106: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #51: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/51/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #665: SUCCESS in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/665/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #177: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #68: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #44: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/44/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Anyone having connection issues on WiFi?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #201: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #165: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #17: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #78: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/78/
<darin> ahoneybun: regarding wifi and 16.10 with staging-ppas.  I had one laptop that did not conect to wifi when brought out of sleep right after the staging update, but subsequent no issues with the next few sleep awakes.
<darin> ahoneybun: I was able to recover the failed wifi with nmcli command....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #166: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/166/
<darin> ahoneybun: Another 16.10 laptop with staging ppa is running fine with wifi but have not put it to sleep yet.... will test shortly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #140: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #146: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #201: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/201/
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: wifi on 2nd laptop with 16.10 and staging ppa's is working fine even after sleep.  Wish I could same the same for the NVidia 370.28 driver  and it seem to fall off the bus about every other sleep attempt.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't have staging on though
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: my other laptop has occasionly had reconnection issues after sleep for it's entire life so I doubt the connection issue after sleep had anything to do with 16.10 or the staging PPA's
<ahoneybun> a few reboots seemed to fix it
<ahoneybun> works fine on ethernet though
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun:  did you try:  nmcli -p con up "<your network name>" ifname <your wireless card name> 
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: i.e. nmcli -p con up "Millers_5G" ifname wlp1s0
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: works for me everytime-no reboot needed.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #141: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #147: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #167: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalcore build #111: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalcore/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets build #115: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #72: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #73: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #56: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #166: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #18: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #18: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker build #117: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #106: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #19: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #28: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #107: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/114/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #16: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #132: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #17: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #54: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #95: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #96: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #16: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #202: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #45: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #24: STILL FAILING in 9 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #178: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/178/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #202: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #25: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/25/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Afternoon :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> /me yawns
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I woke up at 6:30 AM on a SATURDAY?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I was wondering why on earth you are about yet!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #233: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/233/
<acheronuk> santa_: ping
<santa_> acheronuk: pong. brb in ~20 mins and we will fix something in plasma 5.7.5 ok?
<acheronuk> santa_: actually, call it 40 mins as just decided I better eat 1st. ok?
<santa_> ok, no problem
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. whenever you are ready
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, let me explain
<santa_> the official ppas have a couple of important limitations
<acheronuk> you are not kidding!
<santa_> nope, 1. they don't put packages on hold properly when you need to get one package to build another because of versioned build depends
<santa_> 2. when build depends aren't properly bumped the builds may or may not fail to build
<santa_> I want to focus on 2.
<santa_> as you know I have a "ppa simulation" in one of my computers
<santa_> this "ppa simulation" (which is actually a wannabuild/buildd setup doesn't have that limitations)
<santa_> for this setup I have a fork of the status page
<santa_> so I have something similar to the official ppas
<santa_> and I made a test rebuild of plasma, status page: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_plasma.html
<acheronuk> yes
<santa_> so lets see what happened with plasma-integration
<acheronuk> breeze
<acheronuk> wanted dep on that of 5.7.5, but only 5.7.2 available at build time
<santa_> correct
<santa_> it build depends right now on breeze-dev (>= 4:5.7.2~)
<acheronuk> yep, I get why that is wrong
<santa_> so the official ppas fail or not fail randomly on this
<santa_> my unofficial stuff is right now configured so it would fail allways
<santa_> because it would pull latest breeze-dev from yakkety archive
<acheronuk> you mean fail even if the deps in the control, file are lower and satisfiable?
<acheronuk> but not consistent with the version you are building
<santa_> it would pull stuff from my "ppa" only if I set a higher version than the archive
<acheronuk> ok
<santa_> so if I change the thing to breeze-dev (>= 4:5.7.5~)
<santa_> it would pull breeze-dev from the "ppa"
<acheronuk> clearly, yes
<santa_> so that's one of the reasons why I'm doing this stuff in my "ppa simulation", because I can do stuff that can't done in the official ppas
<santa_> * can't be done in the official ppas
<santa_> now, regarding the wrong build depends bumping there's another issue to consider
<santa_> this is just an hypothetical example but supose we have a source package called libfoo being part of both plasma 5.7.2 and 5.7.5
<santa_> lets supose we have a package libfoo1 produced by the source package libfoo version 5.7.2
<santa_> lets supose that the libfoo version 5.7.5 produces libfoo2 because there was a soname bump
<santa_> now lets suposed we have another package being part of plasma called "bar"
<santa_> "bar" uses libfoo
<acheronuk> https://media.giphy.com/media/3EUgWmcX2NOBa/giphy.gif
<santa_> haha, now consider we have "libfoo-dev (>= 5.7.2)" in the bar source package 5.7.5 (i.e. we didn't bump the version of the build depends)
<santa_> so if we build bar in an official ppa we could get it depending on libfoo1 or libfoo2 depending on the build order
<santa_> and that's a problem
<acheronuk> yes
<santa_> so I would suggest to re-bump all the build depends of plasma 5.7.5 and apps 16.04.3
<santa_> not just the ones failing to build in my ppa simulation
<santa_> what do you think?
<acheronuk> yes, as soon a you pointed out that it had been forgotten, I did realise most of that. knew most already, and thought damn!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So we need to add what ppas to YY to test?
<santa_> yeah, just wanted to make sure you were aware of the possible situations
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I would hold off for now if we are going to rebuild some
<santa_> ahoneybun: we will fix the things in staging, but we didn't yet, we will keep you posted about the progress
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> OK np
<santa_> acheronuk: one last thing, there's a missing feature in the build depend bumping stuff
<acheronuk> santa_: yeah, I know it in theory but until you get used to putting that into practice time after time, it's just a case of forgetting to apply it when you are concentration on other parts of it.
<santa_> don't worry it's very easy to fix
<acheronuk> yes, I had a play with the bump script
<santa_> ok, I have pushed the feature no
<santa_> * now
<acheronuk> before we get going I just want to ask....
<santa_> it's the -u/--update-mode for dev-package-names-list
<acheronuk> in frameworks, did you deliberately not push your latest kio changes to git for some reason?
<acheronuk> I notice you uploaded a fixed package, but not the changes to git
<santa_> oh, sorry let me check...
<acheronuk> thought I'd better ask now before it slips my mind
<santa_> pushed now, thanks for noticing
<acheronuk> np
<santa_> ok, so about the plasma build depends fixing
<acheronuk> yes
<santa_> the build depends map was generated with "dev-package-name-list -d yakkety -r plasma -m qt frameworks"
<santa_> however if you run that command again, it would put frameworks 5.26 in the map and we don't actually want that
<acheronuk> no, I was going to say, as at the moment we don't know if 5.26 will even get a FFe
<santa_> if you run "dev.package-name-list -d yakkety -r plasma" it would re-create the map, so it would remove the qt and fw build dependencies we put there previously
<santa_> so that's what the "-u" option is for
<acheronuk> so leave the version already there
<acheronuk> for ones you don't specify I mean
<santa_> yes, just pushed a small fix for KA right now
<santa_> "dev-package-name-list -d yakkety -r plasma -u" will do the right thing
<santa_> (for this particular case)
<acheronuk> "Update mode. With this mode you will update only the binary packages specified with '-r' and '-m' keeping any extra old packages"
<acheronuk> indeed
<santa_> acheronuk: so that being said feel free to fix the thing
<santa_> we could re-upload plasma 5.7.5 and stage it for xenial as well
<acheronuk> we could
<santa_> so how do you want to proceeed, you fix plasma and I fix apps?
<acheronuk> I would rather both go through plasma if you can spare the time. 
<santa_> sure, lets go to the shared terminal then?
<acheronuk> yep. I think it relatively trivial, but since you are here. reassurance thing
<santa_> np
<fenris-> mamarley: r u here?
<mamarley> pong
<fenris-> fenris@x240:~⟫ quasselclient -d Enabling compression... Using the DataStream protocol... Starting encryption... "no registered receiver for sync call: IrcChannel::joinIrcUsers (objectName=\"2/#kl\"). Params are:" (QVariant(QStringList, ("seeking4prettywife")), QVariant(QStringList, ("")))
<fenris-> the client freeze
<mamarley> How long has this been going on?  Which core and client versions are you using?
<fenris-> after i recent update yakkety 
<fenris-> previously i used 0.12.4-2ubuntu2
<fenris-> now im trying the git version 
<fenris-> 0.13.x
<fenris-> and im in unity now .. 
<mamarley> What about the core?  Which version is that running?  Has it been updated recently?
<fenris-> core running 0.12.2-0ubuntu1
<fenris-> u suggest i upgrade the core as well ?
<mamarley> Have you been able to connect successfully with any clients since you started having the problem?
<fenris-> not
<fenris-> nope*
<fenris-> a few days back the client works
<mamarley> Have you tried connecting with any other clients (like on different computers or something)?
<fenris-> my quasseldroid working fine 
<fenris-> from my mobile phone
<ejat> Hi mamarley
<ejat> It me 
<ejat> It's working fine here
<mamarley> OK, that means the core is working properly.  You said the client quit after an update.  What was updated?
<ahoneybun> can you move this to #kubuntu?
<ejat> Okie ahoneybun
<mamarley> How about #quassel?  I'm not in #kubuntu.
<ahoneybun> (I know I was talking about issues with kickoff yesterday, so I'm bad at it)
<fenris-> okie
<santa_> acheronuk: hmm, wait
<santa_> we didn't commited the changes, did we?
<acheronuk> kill it?
<acheronuk> no
<santa_> yeah
<santa_> lets commit it and repeat
<santa_> just a do-all git commit -am 'whatever' will do the thing
<acheronuk> santa_: done
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @tsimonq2 so where is the meeting going to happen?
<santa_> +1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin In our Big Blue BUtton room :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *Button
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> which room?
<tsimonq2> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<tsimonq2> password is welcome
<tsimonq2> room 1
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm darn flash
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 😜
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> you stay out
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Fine!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> they are talking about britney spears
<acheronuk> you don't want to hear about britney!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/231/
* santa_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety f. freeze | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.5 YX-STAGING, 5.7.2 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.03 YX-STAGING / FW 5.26 YX-STAGING, 5.24 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS / Qt 5.7 KCI, 5.6.1 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.5.1, X-ARCHIVE | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<acheronuk> I forgot how awful I am with those sorts of meetings. :P
<tsimonq2> me too lol :P
<tsimonq2> but hey, I only said "um" 20 times :P
<acheronuk> my mind just goes blank!
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: what is the current status of the slideshow?
<tsimonq2> we discussed you at the meeting :P
<santa_> acheronuk: oh, I have just remember something important about apps
<santa_> some packages were synced with debian so we probably should merge in git and bump the changelog version
 * acheronuk also remembers why he didn't sort out a microphone for ages. I hate talking on those things
<acheronuk> santa_: I vaguely recall some being done, yes you are surely correct.
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, so we could try to get that done after we get the build depends versioning fixed
<santa_> I will be afk soon, good night everyone
<acheronuk> yes, on all that. Good night santa
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I'm getting dinner
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/ santa_
<acheronuk> no subs
<acheronuk> notes https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninja-meeting-september-17-2016
<acheronuk> which should say with an asterisk at the bottom * Rik sat there for most of it not sure what to say
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Getting there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RikMills
<acheronuk> Going to try to get that done next few days, so comments welcome
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/115/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Broken
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The slideshow that is
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-18
<tsimonq2> sitter: could you please change the maintainer/driver to the Kubuntu CI team on Launchpad? https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci
<tsimonq2> ~kubuntu-ci I believe
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/74/
<tsimonq2> lots of progress on getting britney working
<tsimonq2> it's almost to the point where it generates successfully \o/
<tsimonq2> next time I'm not letting it run verbosely
<tsimonq2> WOW it does a lot of things...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #578: FAILURE in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/578/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #666: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/666/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #648: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/648/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #74: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #58: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #70: STILL FAILING in 8 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/70/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: was there a OBS build for YY somewhere?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #142: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #148: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #193: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khelpcenter build #156: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khelpcenter/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #579: FIXED in 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/579/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #667: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/667/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #143: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #149: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #668: SUCCESS in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/668/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #649: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/649/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #150: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #144: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/144/
<acheronuk> I am now going to remember what I forgot to mention in that meeting.. sigh
<acheronuk> clive was was floating having some docs on https://en.wikitolearn.org/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> e.g. packaging docs, pages on git workflow, upstream sources, tools, qa etc...
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: OBSproject/studio? Xenial build in their ppa, but not yakkety. but guess you found that
<acheronuk> looking at instructions it requires ffmepeg, which YY has a new version of, but does not actually build against it, so I guess it might not be too much bother to do a YY build
<acheronuk> https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/wiki/Install-Instructions#manually-compiling-on-debian-based-distros
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdgantt2 build #48: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdgantt2/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #252: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #130: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #233: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #266: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #259: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #258: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #198: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #145: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #247: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #220: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #246: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #256: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #177: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #275: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #268: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #278: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #264: FAILURE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #238: FAILURE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #267: FAILURE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #249: FAILURE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/151/
<acheronuk> just updateing a xenial VM with staging ppas, and yes it seems that discover/muon issue still persists http://paste.ubuntu.com/23197546/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #257: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #279: FIXED in 3 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #248: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #178: FIXED in 3 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #260: FIXED in 3 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #259: FIXED in 3 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #267: FIXED in 3 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #131: FIXED in 3 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdgantt2 build #49: FIXED in 3 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdgantt2/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #221: FIXED in 3 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #253: FIXED in 3 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #247: FIXED in 3 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #199: FIXED in 3 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #234: FIXED in 3 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #276: FIXED in 3 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #269: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #250: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #265: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #268: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #239: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #123: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blinken build #121: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blinken/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #262: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcolorchooser build #60: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcolorchooser/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgeography build #122: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgeography/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krfb build #235: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krfb/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #116: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #185: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcharselect build #126: ABORTED in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcharselect/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #225: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/225/
<acheronuk> [02:26] <ahoneybun> mgrasslin is talking about helping get 5.8 into 16.04
<acheronuk> [02:26] <ahoneybun> should I reply on reddit about the talk of a plan to skip 5.7 minor releases and more to 5.8?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: do you have a link for that ^^^?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/52wlfd/kde_at_20_plasma_58_lts_beta_here_for_the_long/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 6 comment
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> s/comment/comments/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> English is fun! :D
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: TY :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: see my email about britney2?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ummm... no
 * acheronuk goes to look
<tsimonq2> ...
<tsimonq2> what?
<tsimonq2> why is 5.6.5 the only Plasma in Backports?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: don't you think since 5.7.2 has been in the archive for FOREVER, I can FINALLY copy the packages over from Backports Landing?
<tsimonq2> well not forever, but you get my point :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: out 6,224 email in my gmail webmail inbox, that is the only one gmail decided was spam
<tsimonq2> WHAT
<tsimonq2> why?!?!?
<tsimonq2> are my emails really going to spam?!?!?!?!?!?
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/arPmelL.png
<tsimonq2> O_______O
<tsimonq2> well read it pls
<yofel> 5.7 was in landing because of qt 5.6, are the remaining issues with that done?
<tsimonq2> ohai yofel 
 * tsimonq2 feels memey today
<tsimonq2> yofel: what issues were there?
<yofel> https://yofel.net/kubuntu/backport-report/ben/html/qtbase-abi-5.6.html
<yofel> but I haven't regenerated that in a week
<acheronuk> yofel: no, sorta got put on back burner. needs deciding what is ok to copy over from Miru's QT5.6.1 xenial overlay ppa or rebuilt by us, then that run again at the very least
<tsimonq2> well let's do it!
<tsimonq2> if anything I'd be great if 5.7.5 could be migrated to Landing so we can just get that in Backports
<tsimonq2> yofel, acheronuk: is there anything blocking someone from copying those packages? ^
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/
<yofel> I think it's more of a question what's actually relevant. e.g. unity8, is not
<tsimonq2> yofel: well if there's a fix why not grab it?
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<tsimonq2> yofel: I could see this being put on qa.kubuntu.co.uk as well ;)
<acheronuk> yes, there is an awful lot now consolidated in that ppa which is nothing we need
<yofel> someone complained last cycle about us having unity in the ppa and people being misled into thinking that we actually support it. Hence I would rather not have stuff in there that barely anyone uses.
<yofel> But do what you think makes your life easier (also in a couple months)
<acheronuk> I think we should stay with a relative minimum based on likely usage case for kubuntu users. i.e not likely to be running unity as a second DE or too much from it's hierarchy
<tsimonq2> maybe put that in a separate PPA?
<yofel> it... already is?
<tsimonq2> "Use this PPA if you plan on running Unity alongside KDE"
<tsimonq2> is it? O__o
<acheronuk> Indeed. we don't need to replicate everything
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> yofel, acheronuk: there are still a few in here that need uploads
<tsimonq2> like some Qt components
<acheronuk> are they needed for any of our KDE stack or other app from the archive we would wish people to be able to install? if not, then I don't see why we need them?
<tsimonq2> Qt
<tsimonq2> that's in our stack right?
<acheronuk> we don't require all of it
<tsimonq2> but this page also needs to be regenerated :/
<acheronuk> yofel: as Simons said, assuming people on plasma 5.7.5 don't report any problems with that, then I assume that can be moved to landing? 
<yofel> tsimonq2: done
<yofel> acheronuk: yes
<acheronuk> TY
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: you on that?
<tsimonq2> I can help if you want
<acheronuk> help with what?
<tsimonq2> 5.7.5 -> landing
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<acheronuk> kopypackages script does that unless I'm very mistaken. even if not, plasma is not a bit package set to do manually.
<acheronuk> santa_: ping
<tsimonq2> ok 👍
<tsimonq2> argh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> that ^
<acheronuk> lol. yes
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I should have just said GOOOOOD STUFF!!!
<tsimonq2> XD
<acheronuk> mamarley: plasma 5.7.5 still running ok? mparillo? 
<acheronuk> who else installed that?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, or played it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> http://tsimonq2.net/kubuntusoundboard/good_stuff.mp3
<acheronuk> does not get old â­¡â­¡â­¡
<tsimonq2> :DDDD
<mamarley> acheronuk: Yep, still running great.  No problems to report. :)
<tsimonq2> mamarley: GOOD STUFF! :D
 * tsimonq2 runs
<acheronuk> hmmm. that is YY though....
<acheronuk> mamarley: is that YY on all you are testing it on?
<mamarley> Yes, I am running Yakkety Yak.  (Don't talk back!) ;)
<acheronuk> mamarley: I've glad I'm not the only one who occasionally adds that lyric in their head :P
<tsimonq2> yofel: do you have access to qa.kubuntu.co.uk to roll out my britney2 setup?
<tsimonq2> yofel: if you didn't see my email, acheronuk said it went to his spam, weird O__o
<acheronuk> yofel: I know frameworks is meant to be pretty independent, but if we say want to land frameworks 5.26 in backports as well, I assume it is prudent to rebuild plasma on it?
<acheronuk> oops, 3 pings in a row. sorry
<acheronuk> oh, but you said we don't backport to higher than the development version, which 5.26 for xenial would be. urgh
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: we *need* to crank out an FFe
<tsimonq2> like, today
<tsimonq2> I'm going away to a party now (family friend) but we should really work on it
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: could you create a pad and start it?
<acheronuk> I'm just writing something else at the moment, but yes
<tsimonq2> awesome
<acheronuk> done
<acheronuk> the something else, not the FFe
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 👍👍👍
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> HI FRIEND :D
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<santa_> acheronuk: pong
<acheronuk> santa_: evening :)
<santa_> good evening
<santa_> so lets re-stage apps?
<acheronuk> 1st I wanted to ask if you thought the state of plasma 5.7.5 for xenial is good enough to copy to backports landing
<santa_> acheronuk: just checcked the status again. the issues in orange seem not visible from a user point of view (e.g. lintian warnings which we probably should override)
<acheronuk> + I suppose should we also at some point put plasma FW 5.26 in with it, whether plasma needs to be rebuilt against the new FW. Seems to run here fine without
<santa_> no need to rebuild unless we do it just for testing
<santa_> that's what the binary compatobility is for
<acheronuk> ok. yes. just wanted to check for my own reassurance
<acheronuk> ok. on with apps then
<santa_> the second part would be testing that plasma in a vm and check that at least starts, but you already did that didn't you?
<acheronuk> yes, earlier today I upgraded a xenial VM with all 3 staging ppas. it seemed to survive ok
<santa_> ok, feel free to copy, we can fix the oranges later
<santa_> (imo)
<acheronuk> yes, I will ponder for a short while, then go ahead
<BluesKaj_> I upgraded yakkety with the 3 staging ppas and all went well there too
<acheronuk> BluesKaj_: great. on the yakkety side of things :)
<BluesKaj_> haven't run them on xenail yet
<acheronuk> santa_: whenever you are ready
<santa_> acheronuk: ready, let's start?
<acheronuk> yep
<santa_> ok, loging into the shared terminal....
<mparillo> acheronuk: Yes, Plasma 5.7.5 from YY Staging behaving for me.
<BluesKaj_> acheronuk, ok staging-frameworks on xenial as we speak
<acheronuk> excellent. thanks :)
<ahoneybun> how did you get that reddit flair acheronuk
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: http://i.imgur.com/z5gJQcw.png
<ahoneybun> thanks
<acheronuk> np
<ahoneybun> wow so much hate for Plasma 5 on the kde forum...
<ahoneybun> soee_: what is up with that guy in the FB group?
<soee_> i dont know :D
<soee_> probably some KDE 3/4 times dude
<ahoneybun> that hateshark on the forums was bashing breeze
<soee_> would be good to know with what he has problems
<soee_> so the look  only ?
<ahoneybun> soee_: there are distros that are still shipping KDE4
<ahoneybun> one even has KDE3 still
<soee_> haha so maybe point him to those :D
<ahoneybun> https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=porteus
<ahoneybun> not sure about which ones have them
<ahoneybun> but I know KDE3 was forked into triticy or something
<mparillo> Porteus 3.1 can be built with Plasma 4 (I really like it for live USB, but it has been a long wait for Porteus 3.2): http://build.porteus.org/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @ahoneybun, sure. I have it on my main key cluster
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> cool
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I have a larger one hanging on my rear view mirror
<acheronuk> santa_: I not that in the apps ppa there is plasma 5.7.2 needed for that small co-dependence between plasma and apps Phil mentioned
<acheronuk> do you think we need to copy over 5.7.5 and let that publish before uploading apps?
<santa_> if that's the way it's being done I think it would be a nice thing to have
<acheronuk> makes sense to me. 
<santa_> I mean it won't be needed probably, but this way we make sure it builds fine against latest plasma at the same time we are fixing the bd's
<acheronuk> indeed
 * acheronuk looks up kopypackages command
<acheronuk> hmm. can't do by release unless you give it a package list? so have to trust that -a (all) option?
<acheronuk> by release I mean plasma
<acheronuk> santa_: and wait
<santa_> yep :)
<acheronuk> so....
<acheronuk> kopypackages -a ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma yakkety ppa:kubuntu-ppa/kdeapplications yakkety
<acheronuk> kopypackages -a ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma yakkety ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications yakkety
<acheronuk> presumably. not used that before
<acheronuk> I read to think how long this would take if I was doing it on my old slow laptop, for example!
<acheronuk> *I dread
<santa_> if you do stuff in your laptop the main problem is the upload bandwitdth
<santa_> the source package building isn't that bad
<acheronuk> this is true. 
<santa_> in fact my "server" is a modest machine
<santa_> amd phenom II x4 with 4 gb of ram
<santa_> and just 2 traditional magnetic hard disks
<acheronuk> that will do for most things
<acheronuk> at home, anyway
<acheronuk> kopy accross done. but will have to wait for the LP publisher
<BluesKaj_> acheronuk, unfortunately the staging ppas on xenial didn't go too well, dektop is wahite screen ..lib-d-scriptand /etc/rc.d/S03whoopsie, error . Tied all the dpkg --congure -a and -f install commands, but no luck.. However I do have yakkety to fall back on and my rpi3 as well 
<BluesKaj_> tied=tried
<acheronuk> BluesKaj_: odd
<BluesKaj_> lost the desktop before I could remove the ppa
<acheronuk> no TTY?
<BluesKaj_> yes I have the ttys , but i'm in the error loop so to speak
<acheronuk> oh
<acheronuk> I have an old laptop with knackered battery, so might try on that
<acheronuk> still on trusty I think!
<acheronuk> could do with a wipe and reinstall
<BluesKaj_> yeah, my laptop still has trusty ;-0
<santa_> acheronuk: source packages built, feel free to re-upload whenever you are ready
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey
<acheronuk> I shall wait for LP to publish what I just copied. just to be super on the safe side
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How's the FFe coming along, @acheronuk? ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, It's not yet, as have been dep bumping and rebuilding the apps with Santa's help
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ic
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 👍👍
<acheronuk> santa_: so push those changes in the meantime?
<santa_> acheronuk: you meant to git? sure you should do that sooner or later
<acheronuk> sorry, yes I did. Some of this I'm not really sure why I'm asking TBH.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What are y'all doing?
<aektzis> hello there 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Get me up to speed please
<jimarvan> ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_eventviews build #74: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_eventviews/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #77: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepimlibs build #514: FAILURE in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepimlibs/514/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @ahoneybun you around?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, @acheronuk please?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @ovidiuflorin kinda what's up?
<acheronuk> patience
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sorry @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I've updated the team page card
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Can you do that now?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can't
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Otherwise I'll do it in 10 minutes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I took myself off for a reason
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> And how was I supposed to know that?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> You didn't say anything
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Because I removed myself
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Simple
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I thought you did that because you considered the card done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/55/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> No because I kept getting bugged about it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-baseapps build #85: FAILURE in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-baseapps/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #71: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #75: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #76: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #30: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/30/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, At the moment it appears I'm brealing merges
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> *breaking
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #470: FAILURE in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/470/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I saw. I get notifications. 😂😂😂
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #72: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #76: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/76/
<acheronuk> santa_: Ok, uploading in a few secs
 * acheronuk hugs linode's upload bandwidth!
<santa_> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @IrcsomeBot, I worked on my container all yesterday. ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/26/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It just FLIES
<acheronuk> the bandwidth certainly does!
<acheronuk> Done :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I think it's on SSD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So it's really really nice
<acheronuk> yep
<acheronuk> santa_: is that it, for what you intended?
<santa_> acheronuk: yes now it's all about managing a few debian merges and fixing the oranges of the status page and such
<acheronuk> hmmm. one failure for MISSING symbol already
<santa_> if you are around tomorrow we could start working on the FFE's
<acheronuk> I can make time
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm home
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Where do y'all suggest I start?
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/10926014/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.audiocd-kio_4%3A16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa60_BUILDING.txt.gz
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What *exactly* are we asking?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because ideally I have it good to go for tomorrow, then y'all just ack it
<acheronuk> +#MISSING: 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa60# _Z10loadPluginRK7QString@Base 4:16.04.3
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Frameworks 5.26 and Apps 16.04.3?
<santa_> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> acheronuk you are Rik ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin, Yes that's correct
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Do you want your picture on http://kubuntu.org/the-kubuntu-team/ ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, If it's ok, no. Or at least not for the time being.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin, Please make the last names lowercase (except for yours if you wish)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> It's a somewhat standard to have the last names capitalised
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so it's obvious which is the last name
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin, ...not in America, at least capitalize only the first letter of mine<tsimonq2> <tsimonq2> First time I've ever seen this done anywhere
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> If it's ok with you, I'd preffer to leave it like this for everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin, I'm opposed
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> unless more people complain about it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk? Thoughts?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what if we underline the lastname?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> instead
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I would say leave it capitalised as it is
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin, Why do we have to put special formatting on the last line?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It bugs me
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, we gathered that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> My name is Simon Quigley, not Simon QUIGLEY or Simon _Quigley_
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> e.g. because you still call me by my full name, because I guess you still don't know what's my first name
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin, No, I've said your full name before because I thought the last name was important for me to say, why else would you capitalize it?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and to let the neighbours kids know how to call me when I yell at them to GET OF MY LAWN!!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ^ 😜
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I've proposed the underlined alternative to capitalization
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> you're against that as well?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm against any special formatting at all on the last name
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or at the very least my last name
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> If we are to have a uniform and attractive site, uniformity is something we should thrive thowards
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin, I agree
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But come on
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so I belive we should have the same settings for all in this scenario
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so either I leave it for all or remove it for all
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> IMO
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You're literally the only person I know who capitalizes his last name
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk write your full name please?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or your first and last name at the least
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> valorie what do you think of this issue?
<santa_> acheronuk: are the status pages working fine for you?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin, Good idea. Ask another American. 👍👍👍👍👍👍👍
<acheronuk> santa_: let me check
<acheronuk> santa_: they have not updated for new builds yet
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I didn't ask her because she's american, I asked her because she's a community manager, and has more experience with thiese things than me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I don't care about the nationality of people
<acheronuk> Currently 53 packages building and 283 packages waiting to build
<santa_> acheronuk: however this one http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html was last updated just 3 minutes ago, why it doesn't show the current builds already
<santa_> also the one for xenial wasn't updated recently, is the cron properly configured with the extra line for backports?
<acheronuk> santa_: I'm not sure, apart from I have noticed the updates are not entirely consistent
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: are you 100% sure they were published?
<santa_> they were uploaded
<santa_> oh, the xenial one got updated now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #146: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/146/
<santa_> "Error multiple versions of the same package kldap " I guess this is juts temporary
<santa_> * just
<acheronuk> think so
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @santa_, it takes a while, patience ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/114/
<santa_> sure just want to make sure everything is in place
<acheronuk> santa_: I'm not sure with those status pages, as sometimes it reports "package building", and other times nothing until LP actually publishes the build fully.
<santa_> aha
<santa_> ok yakkety already works
<santa_> we'll see xenial in a few minutes
<acheronuk> Blame launchpad :P
<acheronuk> santa_: more missing symbols
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://launchpad.net/builders/ whoo!
 * tsimonq2 nods
<tsimonq2> JESUS CHRIST OMG
<tsimonq2> Architecture	Builders	Queue
<tsimonq2> amd64	88	42524 jobs (45 hours)
<tsimonq2> arm64	36	24339 jobs (4 days)
<tsimonq2> armel	36	empty
<tsimonq2> armhf	36	24430 jobs (4 days)
<tsimonq2> i386	88	7956 jobs (8 hours 20 minutes)
<tsimonq2> ppc64el	28	6207 jobs (17 hours)
<acheronuk> I don't believe those numbers
<tsimonq2> bats**t insane...
<acheronuk> Yikes! http://paste.ubuntu.com/23200172/
<tsimonq2> we need to steal Neon's bot that automatically updates symbols for them
<tsimonq2> lol
<acheronuk> why are they MISSING though...
<jimarvan> good night everyone :)
<tsimonq2> nighty night :)
<jimarvan> been a long and happy weekend :)
<acheronuk> jimarvan: I'm glad for you
<acheronuk> the happy bit...
<jimarvan> hehe WAKO kickboxing Welsh Champion 2016 ;)
<acheronuk> santa_: you around any particular times tomorrow?
<jimarvan> see ya :D
<santa_> maybe in the morning and in the evening
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #152: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/152/
<santa_> I think I will fix kio-audiocd soon btw
<santa_> the symbol in question is optional if I'm not mistaken
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/19/
<tsimonq2> santa_: ok, what *exactly* is a symbol, and how am I *absolutely* sure if it's safe to remove?
<acheronuk> Good if it is. any idea why only went missing on this rebuild?
<santa_> it just happens with C++ libraries that sometimes optional symbols go in and out
<santa_> tsimonq2: we have to get one day to make a complete training session about this kind of stuff
<santa_> maybe the next weekend
<tsimonq2> santa_: plase whip up a Doodle
<santa_> I would like to prepare myself a bit in order to not confuse you and get you to know what you need to know
<ahoneybun> santa_: people do make another doodle for your membership
<santa_> tsimonq2: I will open a doodle tomorrow for symbols ok?
<tsimonq2> santa_: ok
<ahoneybun> we'll work on a date 
<tsimonq2> santa_: maybe send it to kubuntu-devel involving yofl, Clive, acheronuk, and myself?
<tsimonq2> I say yofl because he might be able to provide some information you didn't know, or vice versa
<santa_> I will make it open to anyone
<tsimonq2> ok cool
<tsimonq2> santa_: then let's use it as a reference ;)
<ahoneybun> if you want to just send it to the kc email list santa_
<acheronuk> <santa_> maybe in the morning and in the evening
<acheronuk> santa_: ^^^ can probably work with that
<acheronuk> just ping and we'll see
<santa_> ok
<ahoneybun> RTM has a linux app now
<santa_> ahoneybun: I wasn't aware there was kc email, but makes sense. apparently we have various possible dates
<ahoneybun> I can't do tuesdays now for a while
<ahoneybun> but most of the week I'm around 18:00 UTC I think
<ahoneybun> also this wednesday is the Podcast
<santa_> I would pick the sunday 25
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wfm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/31/
<mparillo> Could somebody using the -staging PPAs on YY, try running Libre Office Writer?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/33/
<tsimonq2> mparillo: uh oh, is there a problem when you do that?
<santa_> I can do it during the week but I would have to sacrifice other plans
<santa_> ahoneybun: so sunday 25 is the best for you too?
<acheronuk> santa_: many fails now
<acheronuk> mparillo: what is wrong?
<mparillo> Looks like the new default theming looks ugly at the top/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #71: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/71/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It should be
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Just looking for the end of this week tbh lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #34: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #42: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/42/
<acheronuk> mparillo: dark theme? or light?
<acheronuk> the dark has been useless for a long while IIRC
<acheronuk> I'm ashamed to say I use the GTK VCL for libreoffice...
<acheronuk> as the kde/qt one colourises badly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #35: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #43: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/43/
<tsimonq2> yofel, acheronuk: whoever spots an op next should get the !ninjas flag updated
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/70/
<mparillo> I take the default. It used to be breeze, but I think it changed
<mparillo> It is still called breeze, but the windows decorations seem to have changed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/32/
<mparillo> To Plastik. But the ugliness is not really at the windows decoration. It is where the icons are below the menu items.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/34/
<acheronuk> Decorations? Try switching them to a different one then back. I've seen a weirdness in upgrades on kubuntu, chakra and something else, where they default back to the ugly plastik decorations.
<acheronuk> even thought the kcm module still says breeze
<acheronuk> Certainly some stuff to sort tomorrow, which is why I better call it quits for tonight
<acheronuk> Night all :)
<tsimonq2> night acheronuk :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #147: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #46: FIXED in 2 hr 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #141: FIXED in 2 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #153: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #195: FIXED in 2 hr 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #148: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #148: FIXED in 2 hr 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/36/
<tsimonq2> yofel, acheronuk, santa_: please finish up any remaining work with staging applications 16.04.3 and frameworks 5.26 and ack this: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ffe-applications-16.04.3
<tsimonq2> yofel, acheronuk, santa_: it needs an ack from all three of you AS SOON AS POSSIBLE
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> please stop poking people Simon
<tsimonq2> well it's very important ahoneybun so stop it
<tsimonq2> it needs to be done ASAP for Yakkety to ship flawlessly
<tsimonq2> by Thursday, but the earlier the better, as it's a lot for the release team to have to approve
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: so before telling me not to poke people, please actually read and understand what I'm poking them about
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh I know
<tsimonq2> then why would you tell me not to?!?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Its a lot of pinging
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can be annoying
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #321: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #196: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/169/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Is this page up-to-date? Do y'all need a MOTU? https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
<mparillo> tsimonq2: As of 25 August, there were two packages that had not migrated to the archive, according to the PDF.
<tsimonq2> mparillo: That's what I want to know, have those been taken care of?
<mparillo> Thanks for looking at it. All I knew when I updated the packaging status wiki page was what the PDF told me. But when I follow the links in the PDF to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+queue they are no longer listed there. So, sorry for clogging the channel, but of they are offline, perhaps santa would know.
<mparillo> s/of they/if they/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #112: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #102: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #585: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/585/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #600: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/600/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #149: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #113: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #150: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #369: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #20: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #71: FAILURE in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #88: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #72: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #89: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #92: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #93: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #93: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #151: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #94: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #152: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/152/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we have those in the archive
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, ack, thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #80: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #473: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #130: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #93: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #105: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #94: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #131: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #95: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #106: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #89: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/89/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2017/09/quick-look-at-kubuntu-artful-pre-release.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #90: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #71: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #72: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #73: ABORTED in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #301: ABORTED in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #148: ABORTED in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #74: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1765: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1765/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1765: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1765/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1765: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1765/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1765: SUCCESS in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1765/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #75: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #91: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #92: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #93: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/93/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> We are fine now to upload frameworks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Right. Anyone done the FFE bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @mparillo, What packages where?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Simon was drafting it if I recall, but dunno how far that got
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> If you mean plymouth-kcm and the other plasma one they are reported as "wrong version"
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Which is correct because it's 5.10.4 and not 5.10.5
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> We have 5.10.4 of those in the achive. No hurry to update, as 5.10.5 have no changes AFAIK.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa what is with the reds here? http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Baloo for i386 - not a regression
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> right
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Kpty - fails because of the schroot backend but works with lxc or better container isolation
<acheronuk> ok then
<acheronuk> bug #1716381
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So to sum up, no know regressions
<ubottu> bug 1716381 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.38.0 into the Artful Archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716381
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> * known
<acheronuk> please review and tweak if needed that bug ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> If no-one screams at me to make changes, I'll sub the archive admins/release in a little bit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Imho JFDI
<acheronuk> ubuntu-release subbed
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<acheronuk> mamarley, mparillo or anyone using frameworks 5.38. please comment on bug #1716381
<ubottu> bug 1716381 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu Artful) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.38.0 into the Artful Archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716381
<mamarley> acheronuk: Done. :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: thank you!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1766: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1766/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1766: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1766/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1766: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1766/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1766: SUCCESS in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1766/
<acheronuk> frameworks 5.38 FFE approved and uploaded
<doko> hi, please could people have a look at the KDE related autopkg test failures, triggered by glibc-2.26?
<doko> marble
<acheronuk> looking
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.38_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> If nobody complains I'm going to copy fw 5.38 to backports-landing.
<marco-parillo> acheronuk: I am a little late, but I think KF 5.38 passes the sniff test on AA for bug 1716381
<ubottu> bug 1716381 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu Artful) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.38.0 into the Artful Archive" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716381
<santa_> doko: thanks for the heads up, I have scheduleda test rebuild with autopktest against the new glibc. I could try to help in the next few days with them
<marco-parillo> valorie: re-tweet: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2017/09/quick-look-at-kubuntu-artful-pre-release.html ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #953: SUCCESS in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/953/
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-council-election-results-announced/ - weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<valorie> mparillo_: if you are around, please tweet that officially
<valorie> do you do the mastodon account as well?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #304: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/304/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-12
<mparillo_> I am around, and I will tweet. I do not have a mastodon account.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #123: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/123/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I have that accounts
<mparillo_> ahoneybun: And you have power?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Kinda it's on generator
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I tooted it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/21/
<valorie> we should get a few more people on these
<valorie> I posted on the FB page
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll give access once I get power back
<valorie> good idea! for other reasons, I hope that is soon
<valorie> you getting power and internet access back, I mean
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll changed the password to a stronger one before I hand it tho
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Right now it's a bit weak
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #3: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #92: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #10: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libktorrent build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libktorrent/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #127: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #120: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdb build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdb/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #178: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #77: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktimer build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktimer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #102: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #99: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #78: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcharselect build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcharselect/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #10: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #110: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #222: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #82: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #267: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #170: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_poxml build #81: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_poxml/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdf build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdf/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktouch build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktouch/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #322: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_jovie build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_jovie/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #586: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/586/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #176: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #120: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #92: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #117: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #163: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #194: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters build #95: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konsole build #113: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konsole/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #111: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings build #216: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #601: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/601/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #191: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #195: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lokalize build #238: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lokalize/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #155: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #110: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwave build #173: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwave/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamera build #78: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamera/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #98: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #224: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-grub build #409: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-grub/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kteatime build #219: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kteatime/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #138: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kasync build #109: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kasync/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #201: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #152: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapidox build #502: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapidox/502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #152: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krdc build #118: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krdc/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #75: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #139: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #200: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #203: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth build #111: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #75: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkface build #110: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkface/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #196: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #166: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksystemlog build #219: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksystemlog/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-approver build #105: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-approver/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #137: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #132: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap2 build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap2/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdcraw build #221: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdcraw/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgeography build #225: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgeography/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalc build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalc/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khelpcenter build #238: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khelpcenter/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksystemlog build #91: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksystemlog/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #109: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #181: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdav build #95: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdav/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lokalize build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lokalize/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #270: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #122: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilereplace build #94: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilereplace/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgoldrunner build #78: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgoldrunner/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blinken build #200: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blinken/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-gtk build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-gtk/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #197: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #106: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #81: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kteatime build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kteatime/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #113: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #117: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcron build #108: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcron/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kompare build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kompare/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #79: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #80: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klettres build #105: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klettres/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_minuet build #107: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_minuet/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgeography build #100: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgeography/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #100: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #51: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #96: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #102: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #305: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfloppy build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfloppy/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #39: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #20: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/170/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> In case nobody noticed this, right now in artful sddm doesn't display the user avatar and the ***'s for the password.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Anyone else can confirm?
<acheronuk> let me check.....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok so far. let me update this machine full and try again
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> then I'll try the daily iso
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #121: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #128: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #179: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/179/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa Ok on my main machine, fully updated from -release pocket including latest kernel
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> downloading iso
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #22: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/22/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 😐
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> you have anything from -proposed?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #23: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #37: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #4: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #66: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #64: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #93: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #11: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/11/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> looging out of today's iso live session: https://i.imgur.com/HrnJHs4.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #223: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/223/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> updating the base VM to test an installed system
<acheronuk> xnox: marble passed test on a retry. that one is not 100% stable :/
 * acheronuk waits for a slow VM to do it's thing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #77: NOW UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/77/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa that is ok as well. so can't reproduce here so far
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #118: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #177: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #196: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lokalize build #239: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lokalize/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #121: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #192: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters build #96: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #139: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #164: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #195: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #111: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #93: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #112: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-grub build #410: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-grub/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #225: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kteatime build #220: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kteatime/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kasync build #110: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kasync/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #99: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/99/
<acheronuk> ummmm... not xnox who asked about the tests. sorry
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #42: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #52: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #91: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #35: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #65: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #38: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #103: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #39: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdb build #77: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdb/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #81: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #100: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #74: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcharselect build #31: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcharselect/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktimer build #30: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktimer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgeography build #226: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgeography/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap2 build #113: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap2/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #133: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #197: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #48: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #153: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #268: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krdc build #119: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krdc/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #202: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #370: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #204: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #140: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapidox build #503: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapidox/503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #153: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #167: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdcraw build #222: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdcraw/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #138: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #156: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #171: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkface build #111: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkface/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #113: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings build #217: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksystemlog build #220: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksystemlog/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwave build #174: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwave/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #201: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #136: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #206: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #218: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #90: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libktorrent build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libktorrent/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #79: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #90: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #11: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #70: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_poxml build #82: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_poxml/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #58: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #113: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #271: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilereplace build #95: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilereplace/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blinken build #201: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blinken/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #84: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #110: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khelpcenter build #239: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khelpcenter/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #107: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #82: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgeography build #101: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgeography/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #52: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klettres build #106: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klettres/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_minuet build #108: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_minuet/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #114: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #182: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcron build #109: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcron/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kompare build #105: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kompare/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #62: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #137: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #207: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #151: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #76: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #147: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konsole build #114: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konsole/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamera build #79: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamera/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kteatime build #102: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kteatime/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth build #112: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #94: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-approver build #106: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-approver/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konqueror build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konqueror/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_jovie build #71: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_jovie/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdf build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdf/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #219: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #59: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #71: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #76: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #76: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktouch build #38: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktouch/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalc build #67: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalc/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #98: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #108: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #198: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #301: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #190: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #152: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #171: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #148: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-gtk build #72: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-gtk/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers build #74: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #90: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #101: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfloppy build #70: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfloppy/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdav build #96: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdav/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #97: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #123: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lokalize build #105: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lokalize/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #103: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #80: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #65: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgoldrunner build #79: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgoldrunner/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksystemlog build #92: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksystemlog/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #68: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #143: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #302: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #191: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #241: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #172: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #160: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #102: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #53: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #242: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #161: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #103: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #374: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #213: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #200: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #303: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #118: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #109: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #375: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #214: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #304: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #201: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #40: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #47: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #199: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #200: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #284: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #168: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #156: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #168: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #167: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #285: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #214: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #169: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #169: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #211: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #168: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #164: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #241: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #348: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #95: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #148: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #94: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #215: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #48: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #93: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #153: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #137: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #165: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #88: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #349: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #212: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #242: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #77: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #164: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #96: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #70 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #94: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #70: ABORTED in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #138: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #95: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #68: FIXED in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #87: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #153: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #43: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #104: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #306: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #94: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #44: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #95: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #95: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/95/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #140: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #82: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #171: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #211: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #208: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #216: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #83: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #212: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #286: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #303: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #213: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #317: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #287: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #304: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #220: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #78: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #197: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #318: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #214: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #144: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #243: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #88: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #244: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #376: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #202: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/202/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Voice, 1s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NBI292Vg/file_3220.oga
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #377: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #203: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/203/
<clivejo> well said @DarinMiller
<clivejo> couldn't have put it better myself
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That's the sound of me multitasking at work. 😊 (Not very productive)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #97: STILL FAILING in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #55: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #41: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #42: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1767: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1767/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1767: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1767/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1767: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1767/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1767: SUCCESS in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1767/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Any word on the new digikam?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Fixes 505 issues I believe
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, Can't build it for artful. Not got a new enough exiv2 in the archive. Digikam devs bumped the minimum required version
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/T6972
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie Santa @Valoriez: Please see my email to kubuntu-devel
<wxl> @tsimonq2: please see my comment about your email to kubuntu-devel
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hrm?
<tsimonq2> ...what comment?
<wxl> i was mostly pointing out the ridiculousness of communicating that you communicated about something
<tsimonq2> wxl: There's more than several people I know that have 100,000 emails in their inbox. It's a habit to poke when I send an email and it's important and I'd like opinions from specific people/
<tsimonq2> wxl: So shush, or tell infinity to clean out his inbox. ;)
<wxl> yeah well among the motus that would make sense
<wxl> i actually voted for all 12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #954: SUCCESS in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/954/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #201: STILL FAILING in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #99: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #157: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #209: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #138: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #45: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #125: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #96: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/96/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #93: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #182: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #323: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #106: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #371: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #158: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #139: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #210: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #202: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #90: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #46: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #100: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #126: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #97: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #602: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/602/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #183: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #247: FAILURE in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #587: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/587/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #107: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #94: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #260: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #245: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #82: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #98: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #141: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #50: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #154: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #91: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #248: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #153: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #246: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #224: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #99: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #261: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #83: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #305: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #378: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #305: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #173: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #142: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #155: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #204: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #51: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #306: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #306: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #71: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #225: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #379: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #205: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #213: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #288: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #72: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #96: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #214: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #128: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #289: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #170: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #215: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #97: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #171: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #350: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #307: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #319: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #216: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #105: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #351: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #320: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #308: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #165: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #106: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #79: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #145: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #172: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #173: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #80: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #146: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #198: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #199: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #89: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #474: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #90: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #126: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #150: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #127: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1768: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1768/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1768: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1768/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1768: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1768/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1768: SUCCESS in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1768/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1769: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1769/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1769: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1769/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1769: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1769/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1769: SUCCESS in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1769/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1wNmlOpx/file_3233.jpg
<clivejo> Trying to take a screenshot of Google Maps using Speckacle
<clivejo> it is up-side-down and back-to-front :/
<blaze> why?
<clivejo> WTF
<clivejo> I dunno!
<clivejo> to really annoy me and drive me back to Windows?
<yofel> the only thing that usually drives me to windows is bluetooth audio.. let's maybe just not talk about that
<yofel> fun fact, android does a rather good job there
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it does
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x240) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/w6caweJS/file_3237.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @ahoneybun, Does same on yours?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Bluetooth works on Android fine
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Oh right
<acheronuk> spektacle is ok here
<blaze> +1
<clivejo> weird
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #437: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #111: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #256: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/256/
<blaze> maybe because of half-upgraded frameworks
<acheronuk> clive is running KCI builds I think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #112: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #438: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #257: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #258: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #439: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #113: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/113/
<ahoneybun> I get Kubuntu CI messages too on this
<ahoneybun> Telegram does not send those over 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #955: SUCCESS in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/955/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #307: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #175: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #215: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #52: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #262: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #206: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #84: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #155: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #143: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #174: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #100: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #307: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #184: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #149: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #380: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/380/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-14
<jussi> good morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/113/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #75: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #13: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #91: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #79: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdf build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdf/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_latte-dock build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_latte-dock/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #192: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syndication build #238: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syndication/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #268: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #173: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers build #75: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #203: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klinkstatus build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klinkstatus/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #134: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #94: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #170: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #107: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #127: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-sdk build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-sdk/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcharselect build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcharselect/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #192: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #77: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #154: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktimer build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktimer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #149: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeedu-data build #114: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeedu-data/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #149: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #397: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #470: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #100: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #6: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #226: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mplayerthumbs build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mplayerthumbs/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krdc build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krdc/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #124: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #272: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #359: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #255: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #113: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #293: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #338: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #86: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #95: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #88: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #86: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #86: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-grub build #412: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-grub/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gpgmepp build #110: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gpgmepp/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwayland-integration build #113: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwayland-integration/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #148: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #193: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #237: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #77: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #107: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kruler build #199: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kruler/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemdgenie build #96: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemdgenie/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #187: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #213: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbruch build #237: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbruch/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #109: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_poxml build #198: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_poxml/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser build #218: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #185: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #103: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data build #244: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkexiv2 build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkexiv2/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #172: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #113: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktimer build #141: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktimer/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #124: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dragon build #149: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dragon/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_yakuake build #82: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_yakuake/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #95: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #207: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kamoso build #154: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kamoso/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dragon build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dragon/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #264: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #165: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #199: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #215: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rsibreak build #105: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rsibreak/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libktorrent build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libktorrent/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_svgpart build #177: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_svgpart/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #190: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #147: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #113: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #79: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #121: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-approver build #108: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-approver/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krusader build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krusader/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiten build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiten/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #130: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #111: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager build #184: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #122: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #136: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #116: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalc build #216: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalc/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #204: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaffeine build #134: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaffeine/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #264: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/264/
<kfunk> does someone have an idea why calligra flow isn't packaged on Ubuntu?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-approver build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-approver/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_filelight build #103: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_filelight/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #120: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-stash build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-stash/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgeography build #228: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgeography/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #163: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #115: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksane build #99: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksane/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gpgmepp build #230: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gpgmepp/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #81: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #174: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #79: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #204: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbreakout build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbreakout/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #202: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #78: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #110: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #123: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfloppy build #165: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfloppy/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #77: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #210: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #118: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/118/
<acheronuk> kfunk: is that one of the components marked 'unmaintained?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #249: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qtcurve build #136: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qtcurve/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #113: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/113/
<kfunk> acheronuk: where do you see that mark?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #122: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #223: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #196: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #142: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #229: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #120: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #123: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #156: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #131: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #140: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #125: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #177: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters build #98: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjots build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjots/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #169: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #124: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #137: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #128: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #109: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #147: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #140: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #223: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kteatime build #222: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kteatime/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #127: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #273: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #187: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #212: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #165: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #204: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/76/
<acheronuk> kfunk: wait. I was thinking of braindump
<acheronuk> kfunk: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/332364963/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.calligra_1%3A3.0.1-0ubuntu3_BUILDING.txt.gz
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #80: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/80/
<acheronuk> ------ The following product(set)s/features can NOT be built ------
<acheronuk> -- FEATURE_SCRIPTING:  Scripting feature  |  No maintainer currently
<acheronuk> -- FEATURE_RDF:  RDF feature  |  Soprano not found / No maintainer currently
<acheronuk> -- PART_QTQUICK:  QtQuick Plugin that provides Calligra components  |  Qt OpenGL not found / QtDeclarative not found
<acheronuk> -- APP_STAGE:  Stage app (for Desktop)  |  No maintainer currently
<acheronuk> -- APP_FLOW:  Flow app (for Desktop)  |  Not yet ported to Qt5/KF5
<acheronuk> so ^^^^
<kfunk> -- APP_FLOW:  Flow app (for Desktop)  |  Not yet ported to Qt5/KF5
<kfunk> ah
<kfunk> thanks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/89/
 * acheronuk swears at launchpad builds timing out :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-approver build #103: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-approver/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #81: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #123: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #85: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #114: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #84: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #121: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #99: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdebugsettings build #110: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdebugsettings/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #108: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #111: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kteatime build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kteatime/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmines build #74: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmines/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #103: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #107: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktouch build #99: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktouch/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #87: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_latte-dock build #130: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_latte-dock/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #78: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #106: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #79: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #103: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcddb build #109: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcddb/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klickety build #106: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klickety/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #111: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjumpingcube build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjumpingcube/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #131: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #88: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #94: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #103: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcachegrind build #116: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcachegrind/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #109: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #128: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #96: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #107: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktouch build #100: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktouch/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #74: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #112: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcachegrind build #117: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcachegrind/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qtcurve build #137: FIXED in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qtcurve/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kteatime build #223: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kteatime/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #124: FIXED in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #104: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgeography build #229: FIXED in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgeography/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdebugsettings build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdebugsettings/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-approver build #104: FIXED in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-approver/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #126: FIXED in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #98: FIXED in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #141: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #113: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaffeine build #135: FIXED in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaffeine/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfloppy build #166: FIXED in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfloppy/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gpgmepp build #231: FIXED in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gpgmepp/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #274: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #119: FIXED in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #81: FIXED in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #110: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #224: FIXED in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #123: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #197: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #104: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #112: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #129: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #72: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #80: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #111: FIXED in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #213: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #114: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-approver build #105: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-approver/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #164: FIXED in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #265: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #100: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #170: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #132: FIXED in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcddb build #110: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcddb/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #224: FIXED in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #132: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #143: FIXED in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #188: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters build #99: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #108: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #128: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #90: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmines build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmines/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #122: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_filelight build #104: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_filelight/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #141: FIXED in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #205: FIXED in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #79: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #203: FIXED in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #89: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #80: FIXED in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #205: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #117: FIXED in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #112: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #121: FIXED in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #124: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiten build #98: FIXED in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiten/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #79: FIXED in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #82: FIXED in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbreakout build #49: FIXED in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbreakout/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #44: FIXED in 3 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #94: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #102: FIXED in 2 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #53: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kteatime build #105: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kteatime/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #56: FIXED in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #86: FIXED in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #74: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #97: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #73: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #63: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #85: FIXED in 2 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #78: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #88: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #77: FIXED in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #95: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #72: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #66: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #58: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klinkstatus build #52: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klinkstatus/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeedu-data build #115: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeedu-data/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #71 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #110: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gpgmepp build #111: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gpgmepp/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #101: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #95: FIXED in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #61: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-sdk build #62: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-sdk/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #125: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #74: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #71: ABORTED in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #98: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #90: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #110: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #114: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #33: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #87: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #23: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #111: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #70: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #37: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #238: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #114: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #273: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #24: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/24/
<clivejo> acheronuk: could this be closed/resolved? https://phabricator.kde.org/T6531
<clivejo> hi blaze
<blaze> hi clivejo 
<clivejo> wxl: will this ever happen? https://phabricator.kde.org/T5119
<acheronuk> I think so. 5.9.2 would need a new one
<clivejo> blaze: how be you?
<clivejo> acheronuk: what about this? https://phabricator.kde.org/T6479
<acheronuk> task --> bin
<clivejo> wonder should we re-visit the default apps in the Kickoff favs menu?
<acheronuk> I would like to. was also wondering about updating that default user icon as well. maybe for a kubuntu gear
<clivejo> wanna open a task ?
<acheronuk> go ahead
<clivejo> LOL I mean't YOU open a task :P
<acheronuk> ok. I will in a little bit
<clivejo> opened one for Kickoff menu
<clivejo> I set my sddm background to the default plasma wallpaper and is looks nice (but is plasma 5.11 beta), would that be something we could do for artful?
<acheronuk> lol. impatient
<clivejo> just aware a lot of people aren't keen on the blue windoze style login!
<acheronuk> I think opensuse do that?
<acheronuk> could experiment
<clivejo> I would like artful to live up to its name
 * clivejo pokes ahoneybun
<clivejo> wallpapaers would be nice
 * clivejo wanders off to build a wall
<acheronuk> the 5.11 wallpaper had that very light blue though, which I don't think would contrast well with the login/avatar
<clivejo> 5.10?
<acheronuk> duh. 5.10
<clivejo> the 5.11 one looks nice!
 * clivejo loves it
<blaze> are those mexos bothering you too clivejo?
<acheronuk> I like it now :)
<clivejo> blaze: nope
<acheronuk> tempting to pinch it for artful!
<clivejo> I'm trying to keep something in
<clivejo> rather than out
<acheronuk> you having to pay for your own wall?
<clivejo> not only paying, have to build it myself too
<acheronuk> they should make trump do that
<acheronuk> but best not get into that in here.....
<clivejo> I'd make Max do it, but his help isn't appreciated
<ahoneybun> clivejo: 
<ahoneybun> could you vote on the wallpapers
<clivejo> I though they were voted on, using flickr
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: you got your KC thing on the forums already
<ahoneybun> I'm using the forums clivejo 
<ahoneybun> flickr was just the hosting
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yeah, snowhog added it
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> clivejo: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/72235-Kubuntu-Artful-Wallpaper-contest
<ahoneybun> https://imgur.com/a/jepdM
<ahoneybun> clivejo: acheronuk 
<ahoneybun> highest voted on
<ahoneybun> those are the highest sizes and resolutions
<acheronuk> mmmmm.... chilli
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Mmmmmmmmmmmm
<blaze> are they in public domain and legal to use?
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<acheronuk> blaze: someone has been checking
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: update kgamma branch override for plasma 5.11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_cleanup_uri: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/156/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_cleanup_uri
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_init: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/156/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_init
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_tarball: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/156/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_tarball
<ahoneybun> blaze: they have licensed to use
<ahoneybun> that was the required to submit them
<ahoneybun> https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/all/xubuntu-wallpapers/filelist
<ahoneybun> clivejo: acheronuk 
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: and?
<ahoneybun> just looking on how to package the wallpapers
<acheronuk> no point looking at xubuntu. it has the in a completely different place
<ahoneybun> yea true
<ahoneybun> guess we would follow how Plasma does the default one
<acheronuk> https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/plasma-workspace-wallpapers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwayland-integration build #114: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwayland-integration/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #67: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add drkonqi
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_drkonqi build #1: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_drkonqi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #1: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_drkonqi build #1: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_drkonqi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #1: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_drkonqi build #1: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_drkonqi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_drkonqi build #1: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_drkonqi/1/
<doko> hi
<doko> who knows about the kde autopkg testing, and why it's setup this way?
<doko> looks like every package has an acc and a testsuite test
<doko> what's the purpose of these two?
 * tsimonq2 nudges acheronuk ^^^^^^^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1770: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1770/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1770: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1770/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1770: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1770/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1770: SUCCESS in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1770/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #79: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #79: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #79: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #79: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1771: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1771/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1771: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1771/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1771: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1771/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1771: SUCCESS in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1771/
<acheronuk> doko: most inherited from debian AFAIK. @Santa knows the most about the whys and wherefores
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Hi
<blaze> and what debian does is usually a riddle to me, documentation is not as full as it can be
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The acc test is meant to check the -dev dependencies
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The other one is the testsuite
<wxl> clivejo: are you sure it didn't happen?
<santa_> so ... if the acc test fails we know we have to adjust the -dev dependencies. what it does is building the headers with the abi compliance checker; but not to test the abi but the fact that the headers are buildable
<santa_> so if the thing fails with "foo.h missing", we find out where's foo.h, and we would add the package to the -dev depends
<santa_> doko: ↑
<santa_> jftr both things are inherited from debian
<santa_> and, in fact, I wonder if they are doing more harm than good, but that's kind of subjective
<acheronuk> wxl: clivejo https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation
<wxl> oh yikes it's not even IN yakkety???
<wxl> yes it will happen eventually
<wxl> i'm getting close to getting back involved
<acheronuk> yakkety is eol, so no-one cares
<wxl> oh well there's that
<tsimonq2> wxl: getting close to =/ actually doing it
<tsimonq2> Talk is cheap ;)
<wxl> tsimonq2: talk? you mean like when you talked about revising documentation while your privs were suspended?
 * wxl drops the mic
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm already doing that, but not exactly 100% as said there
<tsimonq2> Talk IS cheap
<wxl> too little too late :)
 * tsimonq2 throws the mic at wxl 
<tsimonq2> wxl: Better Late Than Never
<wxl> the early bird gets the worm
<tsimonq2> What if you're literally the only bird?
<tsimonq2> >__>
<wxl> a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
<tsimonq2> hm?
<tsimonq2> Don't get that one :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #105: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #73: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #83: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #99: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #115: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #96: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #49: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #88: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #34: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #106: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #41: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #108: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/108/
<doko> santa_: but you can do that as when running the tests during the build
<doko> and no, it really does harm running these tests n * n times during autopkg test instead of n times during the build. that doesn't scale
<doko> IrcsomeBot: debian only runs the test of the package, not all the tests of the reverse dependencies
<santa_> doko: so you are suggesting to run the test in the debian/rules?
<santa_> so this way they won't be tirggered by reverse depends?
<santa_> * triggered
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #106: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #74: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #35: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #42: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #107: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #97: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #84: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #116: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #50: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #109: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #100: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #89: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #72 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #72: ABORTED in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #54: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #62: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #40: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #150: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #359: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #30: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #135: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #94: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #88: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #59: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #79: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #75: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland-integration build #119: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland-integration/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #2: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #122: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #280: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #85: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #43: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_drkonqi build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_drkonqi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_drkonqi build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_drkonqi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #398: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #178: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #151: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #101: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #107: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #294: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/2/
<blaze> what about kdesudo->kdesu migration?
<blaze> is it on the radar somewhere?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #52: FAILURE in 3 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #280: FAILURE in 3 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #144: FAILURE in 3 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #188: FAILURE in 3 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #119: FAILURE in 3 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #194: FIXED in 3 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #214: FIXED in 3 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #84: FAILURE in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #237: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #141: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #243: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #110: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #115: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #117: FIXED in 3 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #110: FIXED in 2 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #108: FIXED in 3 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plymouth-kcm/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #98: FIXED in 3 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #104: FAILURE in 3 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #174: FIXED in 3 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #76: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #38: FAILURE in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #32: FAILURE in 3 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-vault build #92: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-vault/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #360: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #151: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #179: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #123: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #281: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #36: FIXED in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #63: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #67: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #152: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #136: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #76: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #281: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #186: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #189: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #269: FIXED in 3 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #238: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #244: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #131: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #111: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #144: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-vault build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-vault/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #153: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #62: FAILURE in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_systemsettings build #49: FAILURE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_systemsettings/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_drkonqi build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_drkonqi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_drkonqi build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_drkonqi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #70: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #31: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #72: FAILURE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland-integration build #120: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland-integration/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-grub build #413: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-grub/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_drkonqi build #3: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_drkonqi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #1: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_drkonqi build #3: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_drkonqi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #145: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #95: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-vault build #1: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-vault/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #263: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #79: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #55: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #227: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #108: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #115: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #120: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #82: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth build #114: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #98: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #94: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #96: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #81: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/50/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie I'm disabling nightly build for tonight. LP builders are 50% borked, and the rest are busy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #91: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #80: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #105: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #39: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #81: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #98: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #60: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #33: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgamma5 build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgamma5/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksshaskpass build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksshaskpass/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #133: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-grub build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-grub/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #3: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #99: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #81: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-pa build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-pa/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #116: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_user-manager build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_user-manager/60/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @blaze> what about kdesudo-, Yep it's on my radar.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-gtk build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-gtk/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-gtk build #74: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-gtk/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwallet-pam build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwallet-pam/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #116: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/116/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Well, be careful with the radar, because it's needed for partitionmanager.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kinfocenter build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kinfocenter/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/63/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, ...kdesudo is literally dead upstream. It's getting removed and the rdeps will be ported.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Someone who knows the code implied that's not going to happen soon.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll sit down and do the work ifneedbe
<valorie> I thought we *were* the upstream?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We *are* kdesudo's upstream
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And upstream decided to stop development :P
<valorie> that was basically Riddell's baby
<valorie> as i recall
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Fine, go ahead and port partitionmanager away from kdesudo. In the meantime, please don't break partitionmanager.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Alright
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> $ reverse-depends src:kdesudo … Reverse-Depends … =============== … * apturl-kde                    (for kdesudo) … * gdebi-kde                     (for kdesudo) … * hplip-gui                     (for kdesudo) … * ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt    (for kdesudo) … * unetbootin [amd64 i386]       (for kdesudo) … * update-manager-kde            (for kdesudo) … Packages without architectures listed are reverse-depende
<IrcsomeBot> ppc64el, s390x … All of these will get ported away, I don't care how long it takes.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Same applies to kdelibs 4 based packages.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Which there are little remaining, and after Applications 17.12 we need to follow Debian and remove the packages that are deprecated upstream.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> No, we don't "need to follow" debian
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> There's no reason to do that other than your rush to do it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Why do we need to continue shipping deprecated software? What's your justification for not following Debian in doing the removals?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #349: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/349/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Because we would be making ubuntu worse?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, I'm not rushing, this is already happening in Debian.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I am arguing the opposite
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's very counterproductive to allow users to install packages which have been deprecated upstream completely.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Because the next lts would be an invalid platform to do porting stuff?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Because they are removing them in debian because they don't want them in *buster*
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm arguing against keeping deprecated software around because it gives us additional overhead irt fixing security bugs that upstream isn't looking for, and maintaining software that's been deprecated. Think 5 years down the road, do YOU want to be responsible for doing work on the KDE 4 packages?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Because our release schedule is different and it would be more convenient for us to do it after the 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I certainly do not
<valorie> we actually have a policy: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Policies#Dead_Upstream_.28.28NEW.29.29
<valorie> if we want to change that policy we can do so
<valorie> until then, we should follow it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If any of the following questions can be answered with No, the software must be removed from the archive. Otherwise an individual developer may decide whether the package should be removed. Regardless, all bugs must be closed as Invalid with a comment about the unmaintained status. One bug report must be created and not closed (status: Triaged/High) explaining the unmaintainedness and why it is kept in the archive regardless. â
<IrcsomeBot> software start successfully (without crash or other malfunctions)? Bitrot is a thing. …     Is it likely that the software will continue to start in the forseeable future? Nope, see above, we can't guarantee that. …     Does the core functionality of the software work as expected? See above. …     Are there no known bugs that hinder the core functionality of the software such that it would be rendered useless for more than half the 
<IrcsomeBot> …     Are there no known crashes that cause data loss? See above. …     Is anyone on the team able and willing to assess the quality every once in a while, but at least every 6 months? Not me. @acheronuk Santa @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie Any volunteers? …     Is it necessary that the software is kept in the archive (e.g. scripted plasma widgets: no)? No, the stuff is deprecated upstream... …     Does the general amount of known bugs 
<IrcsomeBot> sufficiently marginal impact that we can distribute the software in good conscience? No lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa Are you volunteering to do maintenance on KDE 4 every 6 months at minimum?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I doubt Rik and Clive want to.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I certainly don't.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Until 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 18.04 has a support period.
<valorie> can we take this to the ML?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> A large one at that.
<valorie> I'm pretty sure we should discuss on a case-by-case basis
<valorie> and look for where we can work together and improve the situation
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, And that's not a problem except for things like rekonq.
<valorie> rather than taking positions and defending them
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Well, I plan to do some hard porting of an app which I didn't have time to port because I have been helping you ( you = kubuntu) if I don't have kdelibs in 18.04... nice way to pay me back.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And nice way to pay me back after the permissions suspension.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I guess I will have to find other distribution to do my stuff once again.
<wxl> @Santa, I'm not sure these threats come off as very productive. Perhaps it might be better to try to be more collaborative? And barring that as an option, stepping down graciously?
<wxl> ^^ referencing the Code of Conduct, of course.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, Oh, and biased from top to bottom.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @wxl, Not threats, just facts. And I said I was willing to keep kdelibs4 until 18.04 since seems feasible.
<wxl> @Santa I mean you're welcome to your opinion and my guess is you have good reason but if you actually wish to see some reasonable action on it, you're just making it more unlikely by appealing to people so negatively.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa I personally don't have confidence that anyone will maintain the KDE 4 packages because you disappear from time to time and I don't think Rik and Clive are willing. I know I can be around for the next 3-5 years but will you? It might work for the first 6-18 months, who will maintain it then?
<wxl> @Santa, saying you're going to find another distribution and implicating that people are endebted to you for your volunteering does not come off as constructive. Is that not clear?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> There isn't much to maintain in a lts @tsimonq2
<valorie> @santa, I'm sad to hear you say "you=kubuntu"
<valorie> we're us
<valorie> all of us
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, When's the last time you've done that work? I certainly have done it before.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Security bugs? Fine, lets remove rekonq.
<wxl> Since no one is here to speak for Rik or Clive or the rest of the team, this should be moved to the mailing list.
<valorie> there is nobody against you, and this is a technical discussion
<valorie> please both of you back off
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk Feel like commenting, or ML?
<valorie> tsimonq2: this means you
<wxl> Take it to the mailing list. We need everyone's involvement with such a major decision.
<valorie> we can improve the situation package by package
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, Because there isn't much to maintain except security bugs.
<valorie> that's why we have policies
<wxl> Take it to the mailing list, @Santa.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Have you seen the amount of open security bugs? Also, upstream won't do that for us because it's deprecated there, we'll have to find and fix security bugs ourselves/
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 stops talking
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The security bugs of what?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> KDE packages
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Haha
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I've fixed several within the past month
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not joking
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Open your eyes, please
<wxl> Stop.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> How many have you fixed in amarok?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa Just because I haven't fixed any in amarok doesn't strenghten your point.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Some packages aren't prone to have security issues.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahahahahaha, nice one
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa When's the last time you've done security work?
<wxl> Simon, shut your mouth. Seriously.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Simon I have been seeing kde security issues for almost a decade.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Some things have a probability close to 0 to have security issues.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The most usual things: ark's directory traversals, konqueror/kdelibs not doing htts well, now kauth stuff.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And yes I saw you did some stuff with kmail.
<wxl> If you care about this, bring it up on the mailing list, @Santa
<tsimonq2> I'm doing that right now.,
<wxl> @tsimonq2: I wouldn't bother if I were you. It's on him if he wants to suggest a change of policy/action
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I agree with @Valoriez that the thing needs to be assesed case by case.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok. But when b-cycle opens I plan on filing removal bugs with exactly why maintaining these packages is a liability, one by one.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So basically you are going on your own.
<tsimonq2> I could ask the same question to you.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> If so, I don't see the point in  discussing it on the mailing list.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, Well, it's not the same thing.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I want to maintain stuff, you are willing to remove it.
<wxl> @Santa, either you care about this and bring it up on the mailing list, or things proceed as normal.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Meaning normal, simon removing requests for removal
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> * filing requests for removal
<wxl> if it's removed upstream, that's entirely normal
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> No, removing kdelibs when they are still 3rd party apps using it is not.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwrited build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwrited/71/
<wxl> bring it up on the mailing list
<valorie> @santa, checking for reverse depencies has got to be a normal part of the process
<valorie> we're not going to just yank anything without checking
<tsimonq2> valorie: Correct.
<valorie> kdelibs can't go until everything we now release doesn't rely on them
<valorie> either because we stop releasing the thing, or because it's been ported
<valorie> KDE devels have been working on porting all the way through
<valorie> we can help with that, for stuff we like and want to keep releasing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwrited build #136: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwrited/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #350: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/350/
<ahoneybun> another https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-addons/+bug/1709166
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1709166 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Refresh Restricted Addons" [Undecided,In progress]
<ahoneybun> simon's brother or dad?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Nope
<tsimonq2> No relation to Bryan
<ahoneybun> just crazy to have two with the same last name in Lubuntu
<wxl> admittedly gQuigs is about as good of a nick as tsimonq2.
<wxl> OH NO IT"S FILE 666
<wxl> oops wrong channel XD
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #105: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #102: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #31: FAILURE in 3 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-vault build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-vault/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #50: FAILURE in 3 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_systemsettings build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_systemsettings/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #61: FAILURE in 3 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #71: FAILURE in 3 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #64: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #29: FIXED in 3 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kactivitymanagerd/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config build #33: FIXED in 3 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-gtk-config/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #99: FIXED in 3 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgamma5 build #22: FIXED in 3 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgamma5/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-grub build #98: FIXED in 3 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-grub/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #52: FIXED in 3 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_drkonqi build #3: FIXED in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_drkonqi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksshaskpass build #70: FIXED in 3 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksshaskpass/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_drkonqi build #3: FIXED in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_drkonqi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #64: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth build #115: FIXED in 3 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #41: FIXED in 3 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #104: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #103: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #55: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #98: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #131: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #109: FIXED in 3 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #106: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwrited build #72: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwrited/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #51: FIXED in 3 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwrited build #137: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwrited/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #48: FIXED in 3 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-pa build #36: FIXED in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-pa/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #38: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #121: FIXED in 3 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #82: FIXED in 3 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #91: FIXED in 3 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #76: FIXED in 3 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #92: FIXED in 3 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #82: FIXED in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #73: FIXED in 3 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #82: FIXED in 3 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_user-manager build #61: FIXED in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_user-manager/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-gtk build #75: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-gtk/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #117: FIXED in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-gtk build #77: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-gtk/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwallet-pam build #105: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwallet-pam/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #50: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #105: FIXED in 3 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #99: FIXED in 3 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kinfocenter build #40: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kinfocenter/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #134: FIXED in 3 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #117: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #122: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #349: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #155: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #350: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #117: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #132: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #79: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #94: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #55: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #77: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #118: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #81: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #136: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #137: ABORTED in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #5: FIXED in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #73: FIXED in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #73: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #59: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #71: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #157: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #53: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #138: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #114: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #88: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #123: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #82: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #120: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/60/
<blaze> I'm certainly sure that partitionmanager is not depending on kdesudo, the other stuff depending on it is the qt4/kde4 outdated stuff anyway
<blaze> however partitionmanager still needs to be hacked away from running under root
<valorie> blaze: do you mean that one should be able to start it up *not* in root, and the app will ask for a password when it does need root?
<valorie> if so, I agree
<valorie> but that should be done upstream
<blaze> yes, indeed
<blaze> and yes for the upstream :)
<acheronuk> blaze: usign kdesu here?
<acheronuk> *using
<blaze> partitionmanager uses kdesu now
<acheronuk> which makes sense
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #61: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #104: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #108: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #121: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #68: FIXED in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #94: FIXED in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1772: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1772/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1772: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1772/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1772: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1772/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1772: SUCCESS in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1772/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_systemsettings build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_systemsettings/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #116: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-vault build #3: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-vault/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #58: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #8 for job iso_artful_stable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #3 1 mo 24 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-vault build #94: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-vault/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #15 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #9 1 mo 24 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #117: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_systemsettings build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_systemsettings/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #190: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #117: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #52: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #84: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #106: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #34: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #65: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #158: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #146: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #146: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #154: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #282: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #245: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_stable_amd64 build #8: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_stable_amd64/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #15: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #63: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #96: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #351: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #120: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/120/
<blaze> kf5 version of basket app looks good enough to me to replace the kde4 one
<blaze> the package is in my kf5 repo as usual, if anybody is interested
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<blaze> hey BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi blaze
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @blaze, Whatever. I'm done with that topic since we have what we have here.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Probably I should have focused on kde or sorting out my life instead of helping kubuntu.
<blaze> :\
<doko> santa not here ...
<mamarley> doko: He's probably on the other side of IrcsomeBot, which is a bridge to some other chat service.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Telegram
<doko> IrcsomeBot: yes, because you don't test anything against rdeps, you just rebuild the package, and you test the *built* package, not the installed package
<doko> IrcsomeBot: and on Debian, you *only* run the tests on amd64, on no other architecture
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> IrcsomeBot is a bridge to Telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> you can ping him with Santa
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @ Santa without the space
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Give me a min please...
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk thinks this bot shoud have a better name.....
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Probably, moving myself to laptop...
<santa_> and here we are
<santa_> doko: ok, so thanks for popping up again. I get yout point, it makes sense, however...
<santa> however they are vatious issues with that approach
<doko> winter is coming ... so many santas ...
<doko> which ones?
<santa__> argf, sorrry, forgot to disable a flaky wifi. should be ok now
<santa__> so the thing is they are various issues with the "let's do the tests in debian/rules approach"
<doko> but which ones?
<santa__> some packages need some complex things such as a dbus session, a proper $HOME directory, a window manager running...
<doko> well, then you should fix these tests ...  do you have a home on autopkg tests?
<santa__> yep, some need that
<santa__> in any case, we would need to do some fair amount or work and we have hundreds of packages
<santa__> and we wouldn't be able to re-use stuff / fixes from debian and kde neon
<santa__> so one thing we could do
<santa__> is disabling them for archive builds
<santa__> and test them in our own infra
<doko> how would you do that?
<santa__> I have an "informal server" to do that
<santa__> it's a wannabuild/sbuild setup
<santa__> sbuild allows me to run the autopkgtests once the "normal" build is done
<santa__> in fact that's what we are doing to test the things in advance before uploading to the archive
<doko> in the long run you should figure out how to run tests with xvfb if possible
<santa__> that's done when needed in the autopkgtest stuff
<doko> sure, but that's only done on amd64, and the very same thing happens for the Debian builds. nothing is tested on other archs
<santa__> maybe we could schedule some in the official infra
<santa__> but in any case the support we can offer for non-amd64/i386 is very limited
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1773: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1773/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1773: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1773/
<doko> so you're happy to build, but not to test ;-P
<santa__> so to speak :P
<santa__> I mean, do you expect kde to have good support for s390? :/
<santa__> but maybe we could figure that out this way (just a raw idea):
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1773: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1773/
<santa__> a new release is done @ kde. we upload our frameworks/plasma/apps packages to our staging ppas
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1773: SUCCESS in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1773/
<santa__> 2. we schedule the tests against these ppas
<santa__> 3. we upload to the archive with the autopkgtests disabled
<santa__> (that would be easy to automate)
<santa__> oh, and there's something which I think I didn't mentioned
<doko> which archs does this ppa build on?
<santa__> I think everything but s390
<santa__> let me check
<doko> btw, taling with pitti on OFTC/#debci
<santa__> ok, it's amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el
<doko> yep, you can't have s390x yet
<mamarley> qemu can virtualize that architecture now; are there any plans to start virtualizing the PPA builds?
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk swears quietly at the remaining test fails for frameworks
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UGnLpyzg/file_3267.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Lets hope we can improve this thing.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Right now seems like an insanity.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes, locally in lxc, native build, and qemu with official cload image, kdelib4support passes all tests
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> on the ubuntu infra, ACC= fail!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> WTF?
<santa__> will check later
<acheronuk> something easier :) https://phabricator.kde.org/T7015 
<acheronuk> opinons from all welcome
<blaze> my vote is for gear logo
<clivejo> blue or grey gears?
<clivejo> blaze: ^
<blaze> I prefer grey, a bit tired of blue using kde for 10 years
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it's a cheat at branding, as it's actually changing the default user logo. but heh...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #30: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #73: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/73/
<santa__> acheronuk: ok, I don't get the kdelibs4suport acc test fail either
<santa__> it worked here
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes. the artifacts and log on the ubuntu infra fail are no help either
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/74/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Aardvark! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1717309
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1717309 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "17.10 Artful Aardvark Mascot" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> guess, not much use to us now, but might be for a banner etc on release
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #107: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #110: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/110/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #91: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #92: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #81: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #82: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #75: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #87: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #118: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #67: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_systemsettings build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_systemsettings/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_systemsettings build #54: FIXED in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_systemsettings/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #68: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_latte-dock build #13: FIXED in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_latte-dock/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdf build #48: FIXED in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdf/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #7: FIXED in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktimer build #32: FIXED in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktimer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #33: FIXED in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #98: FIXED in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krdc build #30: FIXED in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krdc/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #137: FIXED in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #148: FIXED in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #32: FIXED in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-approver build #109: FIXED in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-approver/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krusader build #90: FIXED in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krusader/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #38: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dragon build #68: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dragon/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkexiv2 build #68: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkexiv2/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rsibreak build #106: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rsibreak/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_poxml build #199: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_poxml/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbruch build #238: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbruch/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #104: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #80: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #78: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kruler build #200: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kruler/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #188: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #53: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_svgpart build #178: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_svgpart/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mplayerthumbs build #53: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mplayerthumbs/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #114: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #87: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kamoso build #155: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kamoso/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #128: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #150: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #208: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #173: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemdgenie build #97: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemdgenie/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #216: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libktorrent build #56: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libktorrent/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dragon build #150: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dragon/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_yakuake build #83: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_yakuake/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syndication build #239: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syndication/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data build #245: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser build #219: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktimer build #142: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktimer/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #191: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #114: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #149: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #89: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #125: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #166: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #200: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #171: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #55: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #256: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/256/
<cortex_> Is kubuntu affected by BlueBorne ?
<cortex_> remote code execution
<cortex_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/BlueBorne
<blaze> cortex_: no
<blaze> fix arrived 4 days ago
<blaze> no exploits in the wild so far
<cortex_> thanks
<cortex_> :)
<blaze> cortex_: execute `apt changelog bluez` and you'll see
<blaze> np
<cortex_> blaze: can i know how you read my message after your login and not before ?
<blaze> cortex_: via telegram transport
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I expect blaze read it via this telegram bridge bot
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> there we go :)
<blaze> yes
<cortex_> oh awesome
<cortex_> didnt know :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add kirigami2 to ppa copy whitelist until recognised as frameworks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #80: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #80: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #80: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #80: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1774: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1774/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1774: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1774/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1774: SUCCESS in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1774/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1774: SUCCESS in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1774/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #120: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #80: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #70: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #71: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1775: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1775/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1775: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1775/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1775: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1775/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1775: SUCCESS in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1775/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #119: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #351: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #124: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/124/
<acheronuk> Anyone on artful feel like breaking their Plasma with the 5.11 beta?
<acheronuk> s/breaking/testing
<acheronuk> well, 5.11 beta is currently in ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/plasma anyway
<cortex_> thanks
<cortex_> i try it :)
<acheronuk> cortex_: a warning. it has only just built, I've only upgraded a VM so far, and it is beta. so may kill kittens
<acheronuk> but if you are in here, I guess you don't mind :P
<cortex_> haha
<cortex_> yea :D
<cortex_> i want the beta i have only the 5.10.5 :P
<cortex_> just to try it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://i.imgur.com/xwxKDOi.png
<acheronuk> cortex_: but 17.10 will ship with 5.10.5. Final release of 5.11 is too late to stabilise for release
<acheronuk> but I'm doing this to hopefully be ready to backport 5.11 quickly :)
<cortex_> ok nice :)
<acheronuk> and because a can, and like shiny new things! :P
<cortex_> wow seems great acheronuk :-)
<acheronuk> *I can
<cortex_> 5.10.95 :)
<blaze> I wanna join the party too, but later maybe
<cortex_> i like the new wallpaper :)
<acheronuk> If those packages look ok, I may copy to our main ppas. there is a disabled 'beta-backports' ppa with 10GB sapce
<acheronuk> cortex_: yeah, I was not sure of that wallpaper at first, but now I really quite like it
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I like it a lot
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Have it set as my sddm background too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #96: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #97: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/97/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #169: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #172: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #290: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #158: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #175: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #47: FIXED in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #140: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #170: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #167: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #85: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #218: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #291: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #130: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #215: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #176: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #108: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #47: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #107: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #211: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #249: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #216: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #156: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #308: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #200: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #157: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #110: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #309: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #201: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #108: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #48: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/48/
<DarinMiller> Well plasma 5.11b did not kill any kittens, but in Wayland mode it did give them a good scare.
<acheronuk> LOL
<acheronuk> more so than 5.10.5?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #204: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/204/
<clivejo> poor kitties
<DarinMiller> Wayland mode is not useable with mixed dpi monitors
<DarinMiller> However, X11 is working fine so far so at least we have a useable fallback enviro.  
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: so wayland was no worse?
<DarinMiller> Still checking... but behavior seems a little worse.
<DarinMiller> Upon logout to select wayland session, mouse disappears.  Tapping around on my touchscreen envenutally produces a pointer where I can select wayland login....
<DarinMiller> Then it downhill from there....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #148: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #309: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/309/
<DarinMiller> Plasma did not want to start on 1st wayland login which extended the login time. Launching from terminal worked.
<DarinMiller> kicker does not like to lauch system settings so had to use systemsettings5 from the terminal....
<acheronuk> all wayland still?
<acheronuk> copying to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/beta
<DarinMiller> Yes wayland still.  Dragging windows between monitors causes the window to disappear on the high dpi monitor until the dragging is stopped.
<acheronuk> if you think issues worthy of reporting on bugs.kde.org, please do
<DarinMiller> text on the low dpi monitor is not as clear as the X11 mode.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #310: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/310/
<acheronuk> must try wayland on an intel laptop sometime
<acheronuk> this machine is Nvidia, so can't ATM
<DarinMiller> The LL quadrant of the high dpi monitor also suffers from the blankout while dragging issue and windows disappear during resizing but resize when mouse drag stops.
<DarinMiller> Panels in the system settings widow do not stay confined to their window area and scaling is set to something other than 1, the drawn loacation of the control buttons and drop downs do not corresponds to mouse location of the click events.
<DarinMiller> also, everything is huge (might need to force dpi in fonts but it affects all monitors so not sure the proper way to manage...)
<DarinMiller> Also, plasma crashes at regular intervals....
<acheronuk> that whole scaling thing still seems poorly handled
<DarinMiller> On a positive note, text in a chrome window is simalar size between the 2 displays which was difficult to do with X. It's just twice a large as what I prefer and I do not see a way to make it smaller.
<DarinMiller> After a little more testing, font scaling seems to be ignored in wayland....
<acheronuk> I guess we have to hope for better with 5.12 in the LTS :/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: X11 from the guy in #kubuntu https://markc.blog/public/20170917_Plasma_5.10.95_4K.jpg
<acheronuk> apparently going to try wayland tomorrow
<DarinMiller> I am not sure I would call it beta worthy but there is light at the end of the tunnel, but to the tunnel is long and the train is moving slowly.
<acheronuk> yeah, I keep thinking with Nvidia I'm missing out, then I hear feedback like this, and it's clear it's not really as good as the progress reports by -devs might suggest
<DarinMiller> If scaling is set to 1 under advanced settings, I produce the same results.  My scaling was set to 1.2 from previous wayland session and it cause very strange display issues.
 * acheronuk ponders trying a zesty build
<DarinMiller> A zesty build of plasma 5.11?
<acheronuk> yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #193: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/193/
<acheronuk> discover would need a new appstream version backported, and not sure what else though....
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: I can see the progress and maybe the issues I am reporting are minor comapred to the underlying architecture that was required to reach this point.  But it is nowhere ready to run as default on AMD and Intel cards.
<DarinMiller> System also locks up consistently when logging out of a wayland session.
<DarinMiller> So given the above issues, should I report them as indivual bugs or lump them together as more of a status report/experience as seen from my hw?
<acheronuk> specific isses = specific bugs I would say, but can always ask on #plasma during the week if not sure
 * DarinMiller was happy to see the AA updates uploaded yesterday fixed the accerlater key issue that was introduced with fw 5.38.
<acheronuk> that was a nasty one. having to release a new .1 frameworks tarball!
<DarinMiller> mind elaborating on "nasty"?
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: The issue was nasty :P
<DarinMiller> require some ugly quilting?
<tsimonq2> Just needed upstream to revert the commit and make a new tar
<tsimonq2> I'd say more tedious than nasty!
<acheronuk> nasty enough to warrant https://community.kde.org/Plasma/5.11_Errata
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I just don't think that's anything new, just that major flaw and the Wayland stuff, which, meh, not stable yet
<acheronuk> major feature breakage
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #93: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/93/
 * DarinMiller thought the patching patching process itself was nasty/difficult
 * DarinMiller likes 5.11's notification history...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #86: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #90: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #53: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #76: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #321: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #243: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #352: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #92: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #78: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #322: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #244: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #353: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #174: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #102: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #182: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #175: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #374: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #183: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #167: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #247: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #375: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #176: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #99: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #168: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #248: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #162: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #177: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #216: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #381: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #308: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #207: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #382: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #309: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #208: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #102: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #364: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #365: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1776: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1776/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1776: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1776/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1776: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1776/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1776: SUCCESS in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1776/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have been digging todah in our autotrolling support based on the chats we had about that lately
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Hopefully the thing will get faster and more smooth
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 👍
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-17
<cortex_> hello folks!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> morning
<cortex_> hey acheronuk, this build is amazing
<cortex_> and stable :)
<cortex_> good work
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> good work from the KDE plasma devs
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Good morning!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> night :(
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Trouble sleeping again?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yeah. woke up very early, then can't get back to sleep
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> annoying!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, You woke up so early it's still night over here :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I expect I'll have a glass of wine with Sunday lunch later and be like, ZZZZzzzz.....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #83: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #311: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #158: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #84: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1777: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1777/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1777: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1777/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1777: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1777/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1777: SUCCESS in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1777/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #85: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/85/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ahoneybun> heyo BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi ahoneybun
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1778: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1778/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1778: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1778/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1778: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1778/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1778: SUCCESS in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1778/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kapptemplate build #1024: FAILURE in 1 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kapptemplate/1024/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #956: UNSTABLE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/956/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #935: UNSTABLE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/935/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #184: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #376: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #310: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kasync build #112: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kasync/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #310: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #146: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #383: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #75: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #64: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #74: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers build #76: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #49: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #72: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #153: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #361: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #53: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #185: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #282: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #14: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #106: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/106/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-10
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Debian bug 908168. I haven't filed an Ubuntu bug yet.
<ubottu> Debian bug 908168 in src:okular "okular: CVE-2018-1000801" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/908168
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> The POC is in the KDE bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=398096 … Please use that when testing. If someone is around within the next few hours, you can test which versions are affected or not.
<ubottu> KDE bug 398096 in general "Especially crafted Okular archives may lead to an arbitrary file creation on the user workstation" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<IrcsomeBot1> * tsimonq2 goes AFK for two hours.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #119: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #188: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #74: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #255: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #110: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #117: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #262: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #77: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #63: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #61: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #211: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/211/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/211/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #180: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #369: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #179: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #389: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/389/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #256: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #111: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2470: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2470: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2470: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #185 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #185: ABORTED in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #186 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<mparillo> I saw a call for testers for a CVE against Okular?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning mparillo, ...CVE?
<mparillo> Good morning BluesKaj. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Vulnerabilities_and_Exposures The way I understand it Okular can (with a malicious file) open arbitrary files outside the intended directory.
<mparillo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=398096
<ubottu> KDE bug 398096 in general "Especially crafted Okular archives may lead to an arbitrary file creation on the user workstation" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<BluesKaj> ahh, ok
<mparillo> The way I read it, it is fixed in 18.08.1. The package in CC is 18.04.3 (But Help About shows version 1.4.3).
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> mparillo: Please do test the POC on as many releases as you can :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: If you still have 14.04 systems, testing would be appreciated ^
<mparillo> In a CC VM, I cannot even open the file attached to kde bug 398096. I get Could not open file://home/mparillo/Downloads/pocFileCreation.okular Am I doing something wrong?
<ubottu> KDE bug 398096 in general "Especially crafted Okular archives may lead to an arbitrary file creation on the user workstation" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=398096
<mparillo> Also, if I read the bug report, this is only an issue if you run okular as root. I cannot even su - on Kubuntu (maybe I never could, but this is the first time I ever tried on Kubuntu).
<mparillo> I should have guessed. sudo su - works.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> won't open here either
<mparillo> OK, on CC, if I sudo su - then run okular from the command line as root (what kind of idiot does that?), then I can open the file and I see the Hello World in the PDF. But I do not see the payloadXXXXXX.pdf in /root
<acheronuk> mparillo: if you are some numpty pretending to be a hacker with kali?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> lol @ "I have contacts in neon"
<mparillo> I am enough of a newbie to have never in my life (until today) sudo su - in Kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, given that the 2 main neon devs are in this channel on IRC..... ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> we have contacts in neon then :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> btw I'm inspecting the libkcddb...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk ok, I think the last thing I'm going to try is to set the XDG env var, if that doesn't work I see no other option than disabling the failing network tests
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I slightly overstated it but still :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, sounds like tellico. after multiple tries, doko reached a ubuntu5 in the end nuking all the networks tests!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> I think we also have a similar case in a fw package
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> iirc I had to void a "ktcpsockettest" or something like that
<mparillo> acheronuk: tsimonq2: Same behaviour on 18.04. Okular could not even open the proof-of-concept file from dolphin running as mparillo (Maybe some of the hate against disallowing running dolphin as root was unwarranted). 
<mparillo> When I open a konsole, and sudo su - and then okular, I can open the file and see the Hello World, but nothing is written to /root.
<mparillo> Whoops. It is more complicated that that. Actually, payloadXXXXX.pdf is written to /root. It is just cleaned up when root exits okular. I did not notice it when I invoked okular from the command line because (1) It ties up the shell prompt and (2) I was not running dolphin as root. But if I open two tabs in konsole, and sudo su - in both, I can see that payload is actually written to /root while Okular is running. It is just 
<mparillo> cleaned up on exit. Sorry. Still, I think this is an edge case for the normal kubuntu user.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2471: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2471: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2471: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2471/
<acheronuk> this does seem to be a fairly absurd CVE, but as long as we can verify the fix I guess we apply it and just ***shrug***
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #186: ABORTED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/186/
<mparillo> I say edge case; you say absurd. ;-)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i assume when you say you want the POC tested, you mean you want to see if the fix fixes it?
<wxl> @HMollerCl please file a bug against lubuntu-artwork regarding that PulseAudio icon
<acheronuk> wxl: HMollerCl isn't in here AFAIK
<wxl> aw oops
 * wxl drinks more tea, quicker
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #486: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1183: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1161: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #247: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #120: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #103: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #172: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/172/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #230: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #46: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/46/
<mamarley> I see KF5 5.50 made it into proposed. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #82: STILL FAILING in 2 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #82: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #263: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #76: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/76/
<mparillo> mamarley: You can take some credit. Yours was the first comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-framework/+bug/1791501/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1791501 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.50.0 into Cosmic Archive" [Undecided,Triaged]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #80: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #189: STILL FAILING in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/70/
<mamarley> Not really, I just happened to be the first person to see the request.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #102: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #40: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #267: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #93: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #190: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #247: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #370: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #97: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #246: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #181: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcontacts build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcontacts/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #78: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #255: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #41: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/41/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #187 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #187: ABORTED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2472: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2472: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2472: SUCCESS in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #188 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #188: ABORTED in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #111: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #9: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #99: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #181: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #230: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #242: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #42: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #310: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/224/
 * mamarley kicks LP.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #80: FIXED in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #487: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1184: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1162: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #248: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #247: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #104: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #82: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #281: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #121: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #248: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #76: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/76/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #84: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #98: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #191: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #103: FIXED in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #194: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #198: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #106: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #268: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #79: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #94: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #152: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #83: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcontacts build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcontacts/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/143/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #79: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #488: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1185: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1163: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #81: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #99: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #105: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #77: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #55: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/55/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #182: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #371: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #83: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #136: FAILURE in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #80: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #249: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #48: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #83: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #282: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #249: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #122: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #200: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #127: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #151: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #205: FAILURE in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #160: FAILURE in 1 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #190: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #105: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #122: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #149: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #170: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #390: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #99: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #284: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #386: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #261: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #80: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #257: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #112: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #532: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/532/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #264: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #453: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #95: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #256: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #199: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcontacts build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcontacts/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #250: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #248: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #84: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #108: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/108/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #265: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #212: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: override for elisa stable branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/212/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/212/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #153: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #188: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/188/
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-5-gfecc4d6 * Jonathan Riddell: src/CMakeLists.txt
<pursuivant> fix includes so it can find QDBus
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/fecc4d608f335244f0dcec2650bb9005642bc940
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/144/
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-6-g7cda63e * Harald Sitter: src/CMakeLists.txt
<pursuivant> Revert "fix includes so it can find QDBus"
<pursuivant> This reverts commit fecc4d608f335244f0dcec2650bb9005642bc940.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/7cda63e84163671d5affd95e9b4f478a952c0f74
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #189: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #121: ABORTED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #129: SUCCESS in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #129: SUCCESS in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #129: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2473: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2473: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2473: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_klickety build #618: FAILURE in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_klickety/618/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #182: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_klickety build #619: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_klickety/619/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #52: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #257: STILL FAILING in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #258: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #311: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #43: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #79: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #70: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #83: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #122: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #310: STILL FAILING in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #181: STILL FAILING in 2 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #183: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #152: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #161: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #233: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #231: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #131: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkcddb build #75: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkcddb/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkcddb build #87: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkcddb/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcddb build #124: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcddb/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #106: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #391: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #250: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #113: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #83: FIXED in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #258: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbackup build #5: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbackup/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbackup build #6: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbackup/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #173: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2474: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2474: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2474: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2474/
<mparillo> I added the frameworks-staging PPA via the command line to my CC VM. Usually, I go to discover > Settings > and then sources to uncheck the PPA. But that no longer appears for me in Discover 5.13.5. Was is moved somewhere?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> still there just under settings now? and badly labelled :/
<mparillo> When I click on settings, I cannot see it. I see only the 'normal sources' (Main, Main restricted, Main Restricted Updates, Universe, Universe Updates, etc.), not the PPA. I used to click on sources and it would bring up a tabbed dialog box IIRC.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #213: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: drop kgamma branch override
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/213/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/213/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
<acheronuk> mparillo: it should be there. just badly labelled as one of the "Cosmic (main)" ones until you click on it
<mparillo> Oh it is, TY. I had to click on it and a new panel is opened to the right where I see the path.
<mparillo> Is that truly working as designed? Ugh.
<acheronuk> I guess so
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #130: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #130: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #130: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2475: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2475: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2475: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2475/
 * acheronuk thinks about building plasma 5.14 beta....
<mparillo> I suppose my bugzilla is more of a complaint now.
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=398585
<ubottu> KDE bug 398585 in discover "When I click on settings, I cannot see the menu that allowed me to pick sources" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mparillo> Yup, that one. I could not find complaint in the severity drop-down.
<mparillo> acheronuk: +1 on 5.14 beta. It would be nice to beat Arch, even though you warned me about not publicizing that kind of thing.
<acheronuk> going to get KCI building the 5.14 stable branches anyway....
<acheronuk> I hope
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #189 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #189: ABORTED in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #104: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #217: STILL FAILING in 2 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #445: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #124: STILL FAILING in 2 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #78: STILL FAILING in 2 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #163: STILL FAILING in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #552: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/552/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #563: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/563/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #190 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #66: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #190: ABORTED in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdecoration build #102: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdecoration/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #84: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/84/
<mparillo> Turns out that my complaint was a duplicate: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=398585
<ubottu> KDE bug 398585 in discover "When I click on settings, I cannot see the menu that allowed me to pick sources" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
 * acheronuk kicks LP
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #76: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #184: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #84: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/84/
<acheronuk> mparillo: trying to build the beta, but LP is eating all my uploads without trace!
<acheronuk> ah. there they are
<mparillo> Building to staging-plasma PPA?
<acheronuk> mparillo: kubuntu-ninjas/plasma for the time being
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #183: FAILURE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #63: FAILURE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #160: FAILURE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #180: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #92: FAILURE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #181: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #77: FAILURE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkscreen build #75: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkscreen/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwrited build #68: FAILURE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwrited/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #70: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #248: UNSTABLE in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #102: UNSTABLE in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #180: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #392: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #259: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #146: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #253: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #227: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #100: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #231: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #106: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #86: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #102: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #132: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #142: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgamma5 build #87: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgamma5/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #109: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #114: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_milou build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_milou/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #156: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #232: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #206: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksshaskpass/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #211: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #236: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #167: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter build #95: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #227: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-grub build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-grub/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #119: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #82: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #235: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #195: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #109: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #84: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #190: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #107: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm build #86: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #176: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #181: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #198: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #132: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #111: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #209: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_drkonqi build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_drkonqi/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #77: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #98: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #103: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #207: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #624: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/624/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdecoration build #73: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdecoration/73/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #80: FAILURE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #58: FAILURE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #82: FAILURE in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #163: FAILURE in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #52: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #177: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #71: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #196: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #181: FAILURE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #94: FAILURE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/94/
 * mamarley kicks LP.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #63: FAILURE in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #81: FAILURE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #285: FAILURE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #241: FAILURE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #150: FAILURE in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #106: FAILURE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #185: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #88: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #67: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #231: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #92: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #230: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #102: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #184: FIXED in 3 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #249: FIXED in 2 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #103: FIXED in 2 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #161: FIXED in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #85: FIXED in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #182: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #91: FAILURE in 3 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #76: FAILURE in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #74: FAILURE in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #79: FAILURE in 3 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #57: FAILURE in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #123: FAILURE in 3 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #83: FAILURE in 3 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #168: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #191: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #207: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #40: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #109: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #260: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #210: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #213: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #182: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #196: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #168: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #236: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #237: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #177: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #254: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #233: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #212: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #182: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #143: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #232: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #181: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdecoration build #103: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdecoration/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #183: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #257: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #100: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #125: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #146: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #150: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #262: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #237: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #83: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #163: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #251: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #266: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #208: NOW UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #387: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #197: STILL FAILING in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #204: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #205: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #454: STILL FAILING in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #183: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #372: STILL FAILING in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #93: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #232: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #103: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #231: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #110: FIXED in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #112: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #10: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #104: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #101: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #229: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #112: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #286: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #107: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #252: ABORTED in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #101: ABORTED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #214: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: stop complaint about p-b-i
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_cleanup_uri: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/214/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_cleanup_uri
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_init: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/214/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_init
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_tarball: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/214/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_tarball
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/214/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/214/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #131: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #131: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #131: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2476: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2476: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2476: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #186: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #105: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #82: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #197: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #164: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #178: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #151: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #182: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #242: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #449: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #102: STILL FAILING in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #89: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/89/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #93: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #182: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #209: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #178: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #229: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #234: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #199: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #183: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #158: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #255: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #238: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #134: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #251: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #211: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #213: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #187: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #208: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #183: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #169: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #121: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #144: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #214: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #233: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #148: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #496: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #261: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #109: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #237: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #169: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #230: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #11: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #113: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #192: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #134: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaffeine build #99: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaffeine/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #102: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #116: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #452: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #197: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #48: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syndication build #552: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syndication/552/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #106: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #269: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #38: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #158: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #126: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #151: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #489: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #258: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #231: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #238: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/238/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LP a bit better
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Slow autopkgtests though!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> "It's the KDE packages fault!"
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sigh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #179: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #147: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_isoimagewriter build #153: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_isoimagewriter/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #128: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #77: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #206: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #231: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #177: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #263: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #118: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #201: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #455: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #206: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #150: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #171: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #195: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #137: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #267: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #102: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #207: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #456: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #105: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #103: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #233: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #174: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #252: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #253: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #40: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #497: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #159: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #270: FIXED in 3 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #268: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #175: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #127: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #164: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #259: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #152: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2477: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2477: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2477: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #613: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/613/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitinerary build #9: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitinerary/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kitinerary build #2: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kitinerary/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #71: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #107: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/107/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_isoimagewriter build #74: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_isoimagewriter/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwrited build #69: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwrited/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #123: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #43: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksshaskpass/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #83: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-grub build #94: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-grub/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #104: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #110: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkscreen build #76: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkscreen/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #82: STILL FAILING in 2 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #62: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #49: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #67: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #69: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #79: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #53: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #56: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #84: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #84: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #70: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #49: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #43: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #69: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #78: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #81: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #64: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #53: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #72: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #59: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #77: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #76: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #78: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_drkonqi build #102: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_drkonqi/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #101: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #78: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #84: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #81: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sink build #34: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sink/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #68: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #64: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #83: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #54: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #11: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #85: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #95: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #80: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #75: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #110: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #100: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #58: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #77: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #57: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #68: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #105: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #87: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #116: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #79: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #100: NOW UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #50: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #92: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #85: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #103: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #75: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #71: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm build #87: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter build #96: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_milou build #90: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_milou/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgamma5 build #88: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgamma5/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #85: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #47: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #41: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #70: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #41: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #124: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #96: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #91: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #67: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #64: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #76: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #37: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #55: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #64: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #69: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #35: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #105: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #52: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #42: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #80: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2478: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2478: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2478: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitinerary build #10: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitinerary/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #119: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #124: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #151: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #79: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #129: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #509: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #57: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #183: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #127: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #223: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #257: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/257/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #50: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #172: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #184: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #85: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #249: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #152: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #51: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #173: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #283: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcontacts build #145: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcontacts/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #454: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #244: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #158: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #47: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #114: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #400: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcontacts build #85: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcontacts/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2479: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2479: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2479: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/112/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-16
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> FW 5.50 all landed in -release
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Sticker, 482x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jqP9hP8R/file_9537.webp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #207: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2480: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2480: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2480: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2480/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, 👍🏻
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2481: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2481: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2481: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #311: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #148: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #1552: FAILURE in 6.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/1552/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #184: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #373: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/373/
<valorie> that's good news, acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #234: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/234/
<clivejo> hi, where is kubuntu-settings kept these days?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Likely in the same place as the other packaging.
<tsimonq2> I don't recall if we did anything special with it.
<clivejo> kubuntu-packaging?
<clivejo> i thought it was in a separate repo :/
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller is happy to see clivejo
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller waves
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller o/
<clivejo> hope you are well :)
<tsimonq2> I think we moved it back
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> quite well here, and likewise.
<clivejo> DarinMiller: good stuff :)
 * clivejo wonders where acheronuk's double click magic is
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #1553: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/1553/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #185: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #374: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/374/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-09
<BluesKaj> howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-10
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi Everybody, apologies I shared a Doodle meeting poll, for a discussion around Ci/CD but I posted a link that did not allow you to add your name and select options.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hopefully this link fixes that
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> V
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://doodle.com/poll/mt2day3u6i566s4n
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-11
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1171701586600615936
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> great news, @RikMills ! Thanks for your part in making that happen
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Valoriez, and our friends @ opensuse et al.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, 👍🏻💪🏻
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-5.12.5-released
<santa_> good afternoon everybody
<santa_> RikMills: thanks for fw 5.62 packages, I have been doing test rebuilds with it and kaccounts-providers and krfb would fail to build
<santa_> patches available in kubuntu_eoan_staging, the patches don't break the builds with 5.61
<RikMills> santa_: ok, thanks. I'll look at those shortly and get them into the archive
<santa_> thanks. they are like the previous batch of patches, just missing includes
<RikMills> santa_: all done
<santa_> RikMills: thank you very much
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Are there kio gdrive users? Is it broken at the moment?
<mparillo> KDE-Neon shows a problem: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=309&t=160338&p=422061
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-12
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> https://notes.kde.org/p/Kubuntu%7CAkademy2019 if you want to contribute thoughts, questions
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Hello folks, I just did a draft of a story for kubuntu.org news and left the link to a photo to include. Can someone edit it and add the photo and publish it? Photo is courtesy of Myriam. photo link is https://photos.app.goo.gl/QzGyFASpjkWEchbUA in case it doesn't work in the website.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Valoriez, done :)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> FYI to all,  plasma 5.12.9 LP: #1843613 packages are in bionic-proposed for testing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1843613 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for plasma 5.12.9 in Bionic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1843613
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> there were only 6 sources with bugfixes we want, so kept it to just those this time
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-13
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<santa_> good afternoon everybody
<santa_> RikMills: If you have a few minutes I would like to discuss a few things about packaging/KA
<RikMills> santa_: ok
<santa_> ok, so first of all, last time I checked there was an empty binary package for kdesignerplugin
<santa_> http://tritemio-groomlake.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> ↑ I have inspected the thing and I think that empty binary package must be removed
<santa_> it used to provide qt designer plugins, which are now located in the -dev packages of frameworks
<RikMills> yes
<santa_> also, being a qt designer plugin package nothing should build depend on it, unless we did that by mistake
<santa_> so, if you agree, I'm going to remove the bin package in question and proceed with yet another test rebuild of everything (just in case)
<RikMills> Reverse-Build-Depends
<RikMills> =====================
<RikMills> * akonadi                       (for kdesignerplugin)
<RikMills> * akonadi                       (for kgendesignerplugin)
<RikMills> * kdelibs4support               (for kdesignerplugin)
<RikMills> * kdelibs4support               (for kgendesignerplugin)
<RikMills> * kpimtextedit                  (for kgendesignerplugin)
<RikMills> * plasma-workspace              (for kgendesignerplugin)
<RikMills> * skrooge                       (for kgendesignerplugin)
<santa_> so we must fix akonadi and kdelibs4support then
<RikMills> build depends originate in debian
<santa_> it's like the intro of fallout
<santa_> "Debian. Debian never changes."
<santa_> that being said, if you agree, I would do this change locally and test rebuild all of plasma and applications, just in case
<santa_> I could start tonight with that, as soon as my servers finish the current build of apps 19.08
<RikMills> akonadi: find_package(KF5DesignerPlugin ${KF5_MIN_VERSION} CONFIG)
<santa_> so the build depend was probably put there by their "wonderful" tooling
<santa_> anyway that find_package will probably suceed without the kdesignerplugin binary package installed
<santa_> because right now it doesn't install any files, and akonadi and kdelibs4support were sucessfully built, even against that empty binary package
<santa_> any further comments?
<RikMills> bd on kgendesignerplugin as well, so probably succeeds on that
<RikMills> nope. if things still build, that is fine
<santa_> yes, I think that's the one it should build depend on
<santa_> ok, so I will test this change asap, probably tonight
<santa_> next topic [y/n]?
<RikMills> please do test asap, as I would like to get fw 5.62 in as soon as possible
<RikMills> there is Qt 5.12.5 coming very soon!
<santa_> ok ok
<RikMills> Y
<santa_> ok, next thing is something which has been done the wrong[*] way for a long time in kubuntu, neon and debian
<santa_> [*] wrong, wrong, wrong, very wrong, WRONG, WROOOOOONG
<RikMills> o_O
<santa_> this may not be the best example, but:
<santa_> https://packaging.neon.kde.org/kde/kactivities-stats.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=e5ff60a047a0845ae1537c42856fe945850ef520
<santa_> probably that file
<santa_> /usr/share/qlogging-categories5/kactivities-stats.categories
<santa_> should go into a -data package
<santa_> I doubt very much that file path would change with an soversion bump
<RikMills> I thought about it, but deferred that to see what debian did
<santa_> with 'debian' you mean the 'bright individual' in charge of kde packages
 * RikMills shrugs
<RikMills> I was just thinking what sort of delta to fix would be the lesser of 2 evils to fix
 * RikMills removes one fix there
<santa_> this is probably how the guy works (note that incompetent people is difficult to predict):
<santa_> - if he does the file addition, he will probably get it wrong 
<santa_> - if he merges from neon and it's wrong in neon, he will keep it wrong
<santa_> - if he merges from neon and it's right in neon, he will probably keep it right
<santa_> in any case, this is my general recommendation for you for this kind of file additions:
<santa_> - get it right in neon
<santa_> - see what debian's 'bright individual' doesn
<RikMills> I will keep that in mind
<santa_> - if he does it wrong, file an RC bug against the package in debian
<santa_> (yes, you can do that)
<santa_> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-sharedlibs.html#shared-library-support-files
<santa_> it's a violation of a must policy
<santa_> last time I checked that qualifies for an RC bug
<santa_> and if he refuses to fix it, as far as I know, you can call debian's technical committee
<RikMills> that seems a tad much
<santa_> just FYI
<RikMills> understood
<santa_> in any case he already uploaded fw 5.61 to experimental, so he will probably do the file addition himsels, so he will probably do it wrong
<santa_> s/himsels/himself/
<santa_> anyway, maybe it's a bit late to fix kactivities-stats since the official release of 5.62 is going to be soon
<santa_> but please keep this in mind in the future
<santa_> and if they refuse to fix it in debian, please slap the debian policy 8.2 in their faces
<santa_> they don't even respect their own policy
<RikMills> ok
<santa_> so...
<santa_> move to the next topic [y/n]?
<RikMills> y
<santa_> ok, now KA
<santa_> last time we talked we discussed some changes about ubuntu_info.py
<santa_> I was able to make one of the changes and the other one was a circular impossibility so I couldn't make it
<santa_> anyway the result isn't bad imho
<santa_> what I could do is moving the ubuntu releases and versions map, which is now in ka-metadata
<santa_> specifically in ubuntu-release-info.json
<santa_> what I couldn't do is having the :ubuntu-devel: thing in the configuration file
<santa_> so for each ubuntu release we would have to update that JSON file in ka-metadata and the default config file 
<santa_> but we don't have to alter the code, so it's already much better than what we had imho
<RikMills> fair enough
<santa_> last but not least, for 2.4 and above I made a draft of a new data file, which would take over some config variables
<santa_> this one: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/ka/+git/ka-metadata/commit/?id=5e32f28620e7e743b6aa20e2d0d42be62ba501c3
<santa_> I think that way is going to be much easier to add new package sets
<santa_> keep in mind that we could have new 'release types' in the future
<santa_> such as 'frameworks6' 'kde-req' 'kde-extra'...
<santa_> so I have the impression it will be easier to manage it that way
<RikMills> sounds that way
<santa_> so to sum up, for new ubuntu releases:
<santa_> 2.3 -> update default config and ubuntu-release-info.json
<santa_> >= 2.4 -> update default config, git-remotes.json and default branches @ ubuntu-release-info.json
<santa_> any questions?
<RikMills> don't think so
<santa_> ok, thank you very much for your attention and you time, I will try to test the kdesginerplugin thing asap
<RikMills> santa_: thank you for all that :)
<santa_> no prob
<RikMills> mamarley @DarinMiller have you tested frameworks 5.62 ins staging?
<mamarley> RikMills: Yep, no problems here.  Thanks for the hard work!
<RikMills> great. hopefully that will be ok for a FFE
<mamarley> If you want me to post my experience on the request somewhere, I would be happy to.
<RikMills> mamarley: LP: #1843866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1843866 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.62.0 into Eoan archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1843866
<RikMills> :)
<RikMills> not even released yet, but I am getting ready!
<mamarley> Done :)
<RikMills> TY :D
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Are there openconnect 8 Builds for 18.04 anywhere?
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-14
<santa_> RikMills: I've just pushed the changes after testing builds for kdesignerplugin, kdelibs4support and akonadi
<RikMills> santa_: thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-15
<IrcsomeBot> roanmshaikhi5C7 was added by: roanmshaikhi5C7
<IrcsomeBot> roanmshaikhi5C7 was removed by: RikMills
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<oysteins> Some Ubuntu-specific translations for Norwegian Nynorsk are not showing in Kubuntu Eoan live images (while they show for other flavours). Specifically affects Ubiquity, desktop and app menu. I asked in the Ubuntu translators mailing list, and was told to report the issue to the Kubuntu devs. Here are some screens of the issue: https://i.imgur.com/mwN98Ve.png  https://i.imgur.com/ul2aWbS.png
<oysteins> Should I report this in Kubuntu's Phabricator?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Two flawless 5.62 upgrades here: 1 on eoan and 1 on disco.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I commented the LP site but forgot to mention here....
<RikMills> oysteins: as far as I know, we rely on ubuntu to translate ubiquity. I would open a launchpad bug then see where we can go from there
<oysteins> RikMills, Will do, thanks. :-)
<RikMills> DarinMiller: no problem. I saw
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> It is in backports NOW
